# [OFFICIAL] GTX 660 (NON TI) Owners Club.



## Yungbenny911

FORM

Fill the form above to join the club. If you are a gtx 660 owner, this thread will be good to share information about overclocking and performance tweaking







. I currently have two Msi N660 twin forzer iii OC cards, and they are beast in sli!








https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhM-5PNN88OvdEFIa1o3YTc0QVh2cDI3ZFlCejI2b3c&output=html&widget=true
*Most popular GPU stats (Updated Monthly)*


*BIOS MODDING AVAILABLE! Thanks to Crazynutz.*
*Q:* What is BIOS modding?
*A:* BIOS modding increases your GPU's voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv, giving you more overclocking headroom. It increases your TDP (maximum board power) to 170% MAX, and it also increases your Fan speed from 80%MAX to 100%MAX..









Follow the elaborated GUIDE below to mod and flash your BIOS. I do not take responsibility if you mess up your GPU, but i would do my best to help "IF" anything goes wrong somewhere







(which i doubt will be the case as long as you have a functioning brain)









*Step 1:* Download this Zip file

nvflash.zip 342k .zip file
 and extract the *"nvflash"* folder to your desktop.

*Step 2:* Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your "*.rom*" file to your desktop by clicking the the "*save BIOS*" button in GPU-Z.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Rename the saved BIOS file from "*Gk106*" or "*Gk104*" to "*660.rom*", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Step 3:* Run *Cmd.exe (command prompt)* and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line *"cd desktop"* [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. *"cd nvflash"* [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type *"kgb.exe 660.rom unlock"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "*IF*" you did everything right.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Step 4:* Close and re-open *Cmd.exe (command prompt)*, and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. *"cd desktop"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. *"cd Nvflash"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"*. At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Hit Enter on your keyboard again, and another cmd window will open asking you if you want to continue flashing by pressing *"Y"* on your keyboard.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Press *"Y"* and it will proceed with flashing the card with the modded BIOS.

*Step 5:* To test if your card is running at 1.212mv, restart your computer, and download Nvidia Hair demo. Install and run it while running GPU-Z monitoring application in the background. If your Modding/Flash was successful and everything works fine. Your GPU should show up 1.212mv









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*NOTE:* If you are having problems with GPU-Z and saving your BIOS, try to download your BIOS from your manufacturer's website, and take out *ONLY* the .ROM file, rename it to 660.rom, and move it to the nvflash folder for unlocking. Lucid Virtu Mvp software can also cause problems for you while trying to flash your BIOS. I will advice you uninstall that software as it plays no valuable/beneficial role to gaming. The latest Nvidia drivers are enough for any v-sync problems you might have in games.

*SLI BENCHMARKS @ 1080p, 3770k @ 4.8Ghz, x2 MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz(max core)/ 3304Mhz (mem)*

*3Dmark 11*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6629319

*FIRE STRIKE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490711

*3Dmark Vantage*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4620106

*Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings X8 MSAA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




2013-04-14 02:54:40 - Crysis3
Frames: 25742 - Time: 629313ms (10.4 Mins) - *Avg: 40.905 - Min: 26 - Max: 72*



*Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings X4 MSAA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




2013-04-14 14:14:29 - Crysis3
Frames: 30803 - Time: 601672ms (10.03 Mins) - *Avg: 51.196 - Min: 31 - Max: 86*



*Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings FXAA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




2013-04-15 12:59:59 - Crysis3
Frames: 41557 - Time: 638532ms (10.6 Mins) - *Avg: 65.082 - Min: 31 - Max: 101*



*Metro Last Light MAX settings (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Tomb raider 1080p Ultimate Settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



**



*Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Battlefield 3 64 Player match MAX settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Benchmark Result with FRAPS
2013-03-30 18:45:50 - Bf3
Frames: 43515 - Time: 464593ms (7.7 minutes) - *Avg: 93.663* - *Min: 62* - *Max: 192*



*Resident Evil 6*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Unigine Valley*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Unigine Heaven 3.0*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Unigine Heaven 4.0*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Attach this to your sig if you are a Proud Owner Thanks to *drBlahMan*















| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |









Code:



Code:


[CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40]| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]

*No need to read the silly argument raghu78 started, he does not know what he is saying, and you would find him on any forum that's Nvidia vs AMD ( He likes to argue a lot -_-" ). This was posted by a MODERATOR to settle the argument, turns out i win







*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Speaking of this interminable debate you two are having, here's a pretty simple chart to settle the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The 660 is a better bang-for-buck card than a 660ti, which is in turn a better bang-for-buck card than the 670, which is in turn ... etc, etc, etc.
> 
> You almost always pay a price premium for faster single cards. All the high-end cards are in the lower 1/2 of the chart in terms of value, and the medium-tier cards are the best value in terms of FPS/$.
> 
> *Bottom-line the OP's claim that the 660ti isn't as good a bang for buck card as the 660 seems well borne out by available facts.*
> 
> However, as you go up the charts, the loss of value vs. the actual performance improvement is pretty dang consistent. You lose about 10% of 'value' while gaining about 10-12% in 'performance' with each step up you make, from 660ti to 670 to 680. 'Diminishing returns', just like we (almost) always see, and likely always will.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> why is there not a thread for this card?, you search the internet and all that comes out is that freaking overpriced 660 ti card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No information what so ever about the 660 (non TI) which is priced better and could be overclocked to a good length.
> If you are a 660 owner, this thread will be good to share information about overclocking and performance tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have two Msi N660 twin forzer OC cards, and they are beast in sli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about bios modding on this cards?, every thread seems to be flooded with gtx 670/680 bios modding. The only ones with the 660ti are the forums you have to pay for subscription, I wonder why people even open such important threads on places you have to pay to even open a screenshot image lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then there is literally ZERO threads with gtx 660 bios modding. -__-"


its good to have a GTX 660 users thread. but just to correct you the GTX 660 has worse price perf than GTX 660 Ti both at stock and overclocked performance. GTX 660 has the worst restrictions on overclocking in the entire GTX 600 series . read the article below.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/19/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_overclocking_review/3

"The GTX 660 is not an overclocker's GPU. It isn't the fault of ASUS however. It is the NVIDIA specified strict limit to the Power Target that is keeping us from achieving good overclocks. If some manufacturer were to come out with a custom GTX 660 that is able to provide us a higher Power Target, we could see some great overclocks out of this GPU"

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/17/asus_geforce_gtx_660_ti_directcu_ii_top_review/5

compare the performance data from both reviews and you are looking at 20 - 25% higher stock performance and 30% or higher performance when overclocked when GTX 660 is compared wrt to GTX 660 Ti. Performance never scales linearly with price. the GTX 680 is 10% faster than GTX 670 but costs 20 - 25% more. in that context the GTX 660 Ti costs 25 - 30% more but performance is also 25 - 30% more. GTX 660 Ti is the better card in terms of price perf.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> _snip_


Well ... that doesn't mean GTX 660 is bad







. seriously there is no need to burst bubbles on the OP.
Let the guy be happy with his cards ...

Congratulations Yungbenny911 on your new cards







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> its good to have a GTX 660 users thread. but just to correct you the GTX 660 has worse price perf than GTX 660 Ti both at stock and overclocked performance. GTX 660 has the worst restrictions on overclocking in the entire GTX 600 series . read the article below.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/19/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_overclocking_review/3
> "The GTX 660 is not an overclocker's GPU. It isn't the fault of ASUS however. It is the NVIDIA specified strict limit to the Power Target that is keeping us from achieving good overclocks. If some manufacturer were to come out with a custom GTX 660 that is able to provide us a higher Power Target, we could see some great overclocks out of this GPU"
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/17/asus_geforce_gtx_660_ti_directcu_ii_top_review/5
> compare the performance data from both reviews and you are looking at 20 - 25% higher stock performance and 30% or higher performance when overclocked when GTX 660 is compared wrt to GTX 660 Ti. Performance never scales linearly with price. the GTX 680 is 10% faster than GTX 670 but costs 20 - 25% more. in that context the GTX 660 Ti costs 25 - 30% more but performance is also 25 - 30% more. GTX 660 Ti is the better card in terms of price perf.


I seriously don't think you know what you are saying.... you are just reading silly benchmarks online, and have not owned a gtx 660

The 660Ti is moslty 100$ higher than the 660, and you say it's 25% higher????... Are you kidding me?
does this look like 25% to you? http://www.anandtech.com/show/6276/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-review-gk106-rounds-out-the-kepler-family/4










6 fps general average increase is not even close to 15% increase.. -__-.

I will not even argue with you... Paul on newegg will do it for me












keep in mind that two 660 are just about 20$ higher than a single 670... Look up more benchmarks before you post







,

My Msi twin forzer 3 660's can easily hit 1267 MHZ stable at stock voltage. And that Asus card in the benchmark you posted is a fail haha, it only got up to 1152Mhz.









Just as the benches show... the 660ti does better on 1680*1050, but on 1920*1200, the performance is really close.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I seriously don't think you know what you are saying.... you are just reading silly benchmarks online, and have not owned a gtx 660.


so have you owned a GTX 660 Ti to objectively compare both at stock and overclocked. you call hardocp silly. they are one of the most objective sites. they only run actual gameplay tests with fraps and provide data. interpret it the way you want to. here is a stock to stock comparison









http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/13/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_video_card_review/11

here is another review . 15% faster stock for stock comparison.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_HAWK/28.html

1920 x 1200

GTX 660 - 92
GTX 660 Ti - 106
Quote:


> The 660Ti is moslty 100$ higher than the 660, and you say it's 25% higher????...


100 bucks. more like 55 - 65 bucks. GTX 660 sells for 220 to 280 , GTX 660 Ti sells for 275 to 345. (275/220) = 1.25. exactly 25% higher cost.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709+600315498+600311818&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=48&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709+600315498+600364399&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=48&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

I understand you like your GTX 660. good. But don't talk it up as the best price perf card. its not. i challenge you to open up a thread with caption "GTX 660 vs GTX 660 Ti benchmarks". let users post their cards benchmarks in games with clockspeeds. and then you will get the correct understanding of the GTX 660 vs GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## adridu59

I agree with *raghu78*, and well, he's not trashing you or anything, just refuting this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> you search the internet and all that comes out is that freaking overpriced 660 ti card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No information what so ever about the 660 (non TI) which is priced better and could be overclocked to a good length.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> so have you owned a GTX 660 Ti to objectively compare both at stock and overclocked. you call hardocp silly. they are one of the most objective sites. they only run actual gameplay tests with fraps and provide data. interpret it the way you want to. here is a stock to stock comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/13/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_video_card_review/11
> here is another review . 15% faster stock for stock comparison.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_HAWK/28.html
> 1920 x 1200
> GTX 660 - 92
> GTX 660 Ti - 106
> 100 bucks. more like 55 - 65 bucks. GTX 660 sells for 220 to 280 , GTX 660 Ti sells for 275 to 345. (275/220) = 1.25. exactly 25% higher cost.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709+600315498+600311818&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=48&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709+600315498+600364399&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=48&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
> I understand you like your GTX 660. good. But don't talk it up as the best price perf card. its not. i challenge you to open up a thread with caption "GTX 660 vs GTX 660 Ti benchmarks". let users post their cards benchmarks in games with clockspeeds. and then you will get the correct understanding of the GTX 660 vs GTX 660 Ti.


Oh wow, Mister man... you are still talking more bull.









My point about the 660 being priced better than the 660ti does not just go between both cards you hear? it goes a long long way with all the 600 series. Just look at the gap between the 670 and the 660ti.
The 670FTW is sold for 379$ and 359$ after rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787, and the gtx 660ti is sold for 319$ and 299$ after rebatehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130817 .

You know what Mr calculator told me? he said it was 59$ difference haha







. So Mister man. Think to yourself, if the gtx 660ti is 20% faster than the 660 and is priced at 70$ higher, and the 670 is 25-35% faster than the 660ti and 60$ more, which card is priced better?.... Everyone knows that all nvidia cards are overpriced







, but among all of them, the 670 and the 660 are the best priced when compared to their AMD counterparts. I read a lot of stuff. And i would open that thread you suggested, but i don't think a lot of people have gtx 660's









Hey, and i don't feel trashed, haha, i had gtx 670's and 580's in the past







, i know how well they perform. And overpriced card to me is a card that does not show enough GAP between it and it's underling. The gtx 680 does not do that to the 670, making it overpriced, the 670 does that to the 660ti. And the 660ti IMO, fails to do that to the 660 (non Ti), but the 660 (non ti) does that to it's own underling the 650.... And hey, not insulting you, i just talk trash sometimes







.. i don't mean any harm for real


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh wow, Mister man... you are still talking more bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point about the 660 being priced better than the 660ti does not just go between both cards you hear? it goes a long long way with all the 600 series. Just look at the gap between the 670 and the 660ti.
> The 670FTW is sold for 379$ and 359$ after rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787, and the gtx 660ti is sold for 319$ and 299$ after rebatehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130817 .
> You know what Mr calculator told me? he said it was 59$ difference haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So Mister man. Think to yourself, if the gtx 660ti is 20% faster than the 660 and is priced at 70$ higher, and the 670 is 25-35% faster than the 660ti, which card is priced better?.... Everyone knows that all nvidia cards are overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but among all of them, the 670 and the 660 are the best priced when compared to their AMD counterparts. I read a lot of stuff. And i would open that thread you suggested, but i don't think a lot of people have gtx 660's


dude you picked the GTX 660 Ti 3GB card and compared it with a GTX 670 2GB. thats really very nice tactics to distort the real comparison. compare GTX 660 Ti 2GB with GTX 670 2GB. The GTX 670 4GB costs 450 bucks. (430 after rebate).

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130824

And FYI a GTX 670 is 17% faster on average than GTX 660 Ti .

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_HAWK/28.html

1920 x 1200

GTX 660 Ti - 106
GTX 670 - 124

and here are both cards from same vendor. 85 bucks difference. 305 vs 390. 27% higher price for 17% higher perf.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127697
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685

you have got your facts completely wrong. just admit it. in terms of price perf among Nvidia cards the GTX 660 Ti is best. GTX 670 follows it. if you have doubts start a poll.









And lastly think why do many people not have the GTX 660. you should know the answer by now.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> dude you picked the GTX 660 Ti 3GB card and compared it with a GTX 670 2GB. thats really very nice tactics to distort the real comparison. compare GTX 660 Ti 2GB with GTX 670 2GB. The GTX 670 4GB costs 450 bucks. (430 after rebate).
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130824


Here you go.







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130816 that's the 2gb version for 319$, my mistake, i thought i got this one (opened two tabs)

swallow tongue much?









I know what i am saying Mr









Oh and FYI, in the benches you posted about the difference between the 670 and the 660ti. Take a look at this, the 660ti is14% higher than the 660, and the 670 is 18% higher than the 660ti, so i don't think your earlier 25% difference is correct is it?... you contradict yourself


----------



## Bloodys

Either game benchmarks are failure or somthing but I had gtx660 for week and then switchet to gtx660ti ...ti version runed alot better it overclocked like beast and still was silent and runed cool


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130816 that's the 2gb version for 319$, my mistake, i thought i got this one (opened two tabs)
> swallow tongue much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what i am saying Mr


Come on now. how difficult is it for someone to pick up a badly priced GTX 670 2GB. 440 bucks. lets not get into this.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Come on now. how difficult is it for someone to pick up a badly priced GTX 670 2GB. 440 bucks. lets not get into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


stay on track, now you are going into two fans, haha, get me something that is a FTW, and single fan on newegg, that cooler is not the Evga reference cooler mate







That card is different.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> stay on track, now you are going into two fans, haha, get me something that is a FTW, and single fan on newegg, that cooler is not the Evga reference cooler mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That card is different.


i already mentioned the msi power edition cards. here is the asus direct cu cards. identical cooler. 120 bucks difference. i guess you won' t back off even when you are proven wrong.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121653
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121637

lets stick to our respective views.


----------



## WR6133

It's a silly arguement as value is defined by the user/buyer. Personally as I bought a 670 I think thats the best value as it was less than the 680 but still maxes out anything I throw at it. There is one fact that is the 660 is not as good as the 660ti argueing over the value of that performance diference is stupid and to be honest if you could have afforded 660ti or a 670 you would have bought them and if you claim otherwise I call you a liar nobody buys less performance than they can afford just to get perceived "value".

TLDR - You could afford 660's whoohoo nobody cares enjoy them all you want but stop claiming they are better than the better card


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> i guess you won' t back off even when you are proven wrong.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> if you could have afforded 660ti or a 670 you would have bought them and if you claim otherwise I call you a liar nobody buys less performance than they can afford just to get perceived "value".


Seriously? -__- now i am a liar... "IF you could afford" that's a stupid statement considering you don't even know me. Just don't go there Mr, i don't want to be a douche and gloat, but yes i could afford a gtx 660 ti sli at the time i got the two 660's and even a 670 sli (a lot of people can), but there is a thing like "waste of money" to me. Do i really need that performance of two 670's and are two 660ti worth it in sli compared to the 660's ATM?. The answer is NO.

It's my opinion, i even started a thread about going 660ti sli or single 670 and everyone chose the 670 over the 660ti sli saying its an overpriced card. and i finally went with what one of them suggested after watching a lot of videos http://www.overclock.net/t/1327747/660-ti-sli-or-single-gtx-670-confused/0_20

Do you tell the AMD buyers that if they could afford a 600 series card they will buy it because Nvidia supports physx?.... Not everyone reasons like that, the point is to have optimum performance per dollar and satisfaction, and to me i have that now. And i am comfortable. Don't bring that bull to me mate.

FYI i had a 670 and i sold it and got a these two cards, just as i said before, i did not need the performance of two 670's, i want to have the option to upgrade to 700 series or what ever AMD will bring to the table next year. two 670's are overkill for me right now and two 660ti's are not worth the money to me.

This is just like the Nvidia vs AMD wars, no one wins!, so it's best not to even start it.









It's immature to see someone say, i don't like AMD, and you go, W'T'F did you say??? hahaha, everyone has a reason for what they say. It's stupid to try to refute them when you don't know their reason, in my case, i am a multi video card user that's why. maybe if i was a single card user i would prefer the 660ti to the 660.


----------



## DzillaXx

I think the 660 is Nvidia's best card price to performance wise. Even though it is about equal to a 7850 with 12.11, its not incredibly more expensive. At Stock it puts up solid numbers, but the Min FPS on most games are still something I not the biggest fan of. But thats a problem with all 600 series cards more or less.

The only two Nvidia cards that are actually worth it are the GTX660 and GTX670, but I would still go AMD but this is a Nvidia thread after all.


----------



## Lordred

/carefully raises hand.

I have a GTX 660.

/ducks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> /carefully raises hand.
> I have a GTX 660.
> /ducks.


Hahaha







, I know how you feel







. I have my two cards volt modded with Crazynuts bios unlocking tool, and my primary card runs at 1280Mhz core clock, and +300mhz on the memory clock. I am on my laptop now, so i can't tell the memory clock value. But it think it's 6025mhz or something like that. What are your stable clock speeds, and are you interested in Volt modding your 660 SC?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have my two cards volt modded with Crazynuts bios unlocking tool, and my primary card runs at 1280Mhz core clock, and +300mhz on the memory clock. I am on my laptop now, so i can't tell the memory clock value. But it think it's 6025mhz or something like that. What are your stable clock speeds, and are you interested in Volt modding your 660 SC?


I'm actually quiet happy with stock and limited to 80% power limit


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I'm actually quiet happy with stock and limited to 80% power limit


Just know that you can get more performance for free

















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5038595

That's my current single card score. I see a lot of people getting higher, their cards must be on crack or something


----------



## Lordred

I am aware


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I am aware


I could not help but notice the 1.536v on your cpu!









your Gpu is even clocked higher than mine







, maybe the scores bottleneck is the cpu... I know higher clocks do not always mean better scores, but you should also check your drivers too, have you tried others? I got the recent beta driver today, and my score pummeled to rock bottom







i got like P6012, then i rolled back and went back to my mid 7000's...


----------



## Lordred

306.97 scores a little lower on my end then 310.33

yes, my CPU is not full time 5ghz, infact its normally only 3600mhz / 1.144v


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I could not help but notice the 1.536v on your cpu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your Gpu is even clocked higher than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe the scores bottleneck is the cpu... I know higher clocks do not always mean better scores, but you should also check your drivers too, have you tried others? I got the recent beta driver today, and my score pummeled to rock bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got like P6012, then i rolled back and went back to my mid 7000's...


If you notice his Physics score is much lower than yours. It makes the combined score much lower. Your 2500K @ 5GHz > his 4100 @ 5GHz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> 306.97 scores a little lower on my end then 310.33
> yes, my CPU is not full time 5ghz, infact its normally only 3600mhz / 1.144v


Oh, okay... i almost had a heart attack for you







jk...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> If you notice his Physics score is much lower than yours. It makes the combined score much lower. Your 2500K @ 5GHz > his 4100 @ 5GHz


Yeah... I think he would get better scores than i got if he had a 3570k or something of that range.


----------



## Gripen90

I have *3x Club 3D GTX 670 2GB*, *1x eVGA GTX 660Ti SC 2GB* and *1x MSi GTX 660 TwinFrozr III OC 2GB*.

The GTX 660 can do exactly what all the other cards do at 1920x1200 4xAA, 16xAF max details. The GTX 660Ti is marginally better in the games played - Crysis 2, Max Payne 3, COD MW 3, BF3. The GTX 670 is faster than both - but price/performance compared to the GTX 660 I feel the GTX 670 fall short. It's primarily when doing 8xAA+SSAO the GTX 670 shines contra the other cards.

I paid 2800Dkk / $480 for GTX 670 in September
2200Dkk / $379 for GTX 660Ti in October
1600Dkk / $ 275 for GTX 660 in October

The GTX 660 Ti I'm really not that impressed with since the $100+ price over the GTX 660 for 10% better performance I can't really justify. The GTX 670 is around 20% faster than the GTX 660, but when I run with 8xAA and SSAO active the difference can really be obvious - some time as much at 40%, so the $200 spent more on the GTX 670 2GB may be okay. But overall I feel very happy with the GTX 660.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> I have *3x Club 3D GTX 670 2GB*, *1x eVGA GTX 660Ti SC 2GB* and *1x MSi GTX 660 TwinFrozr III OC 2GB*.
> The GTX 660 can do exactly what all the other cards do at 1920x1200 4xAA, 16xAF max details. The GTX 660Ti is marginally better in the games played - Crysis 2, Max Payne 3, COD MW 3, BF3. The GTX 670 is faster than both - but price/performance compared to the GTX 660 I feel the GTX 670 fall short. It's primarily when doing 8xAA+SSAO the GTX 670 shines contra the other cards.
> I paid 2800Dkk / $480 for GTX 670 in September
> 2200Dkk / $379 for GTX 660Ti in October
> 1600Dkk / $ 275 for GTX 660 in October
> The GTX 660 Ti I'm really not that impressed with since the $100+ price over the GTX 660 for 10% better performance I can't really justify. The GTX 670 is around 20% faster than the GTX 660, but when I run with 8xAA and SSAO active the difference can really be obvious - some time as much at 40%, so the $200 spent more on the GTX 670 2GB may be okay. But overall I feel very happy with the GTX 660.


Finally, people that really know what they are saying...









I had a gtx 670 reference that could not even go above 1060mhz without crashing!







, my highest 3d mark 11 score was 9000+, while other people easily got above 11,000+

Imagine if i was hardocp.com, and i benched that card. Will that card not do really bad in game benches? Every Gpu is different, even my sli config runs on different clocks, and basing the whole 660 cards on one single card you ran a test on is un-professional.. That's why i called it a silly benchmark earlier. They had a bad card, that's all. Even asus released a BIOS update with higher core clocks for their cards, as they were under performing







(you can google it)

Like you, I have also gotten variety of cards, 570 @ 900MHZ 1.175mv, 580 (cant remember the clock speeds), gtx 670 @ 1060mhz (1123mhz MAX), 550 ti (can't remember also). And trust me, i bench a lot. And when i compare the scores i have, Performance per dollar, the 660's come first!

I got my 670 by a step-up program, and paid almost 180$+shipping from a 570. It was not worth it that's why i sold the card. The 660's of today, perform just as good as my 580, and costs way less than when i got my 580. I looked up a lot of videos (i am not really a fan of benchmark charts) i like to see real gameplay and fps on the side of the screen, and the 660 ti did not just cut it for me. single card wise, maybe it's good and could come on top, but sli wise (which i know of)... it's not good enough, and struggles to surpass it's underling to 100$ difference in performance. #nuf said


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> why is there not a thread for this card?


I wanted to post it today. I has been bit distracted by underclocking. I would need to get 50 C degree resistant strong PSU for proper overclocking, mod BIOS, and check if mainboard can survive it. I guess I should avoid massive overclocking until I switch from PCI-E 1.0a to PCI-E 3.0.

So what are your underclocking numbers? (Underclocking is more interesting until they would release some BIOS unlocker, though I know where I can increase the necessary stuff, I'd just need to find how I can calculate CRC.)
I managed to get to 954 MHz at .950V, and 928 MHz at 0.925V.

As for overclocking, it looks like I have stable 1058MHz at 1.050V. Furmark goes to 27 FPS without rising power target, 28-29 FPS at 1.1 power target. (73 degree max one short session)

There is a small catch. I can't know max stable overclock because power target limits max draw, which basically blocks full utilization of GTX 660. So, I guess I'd be able to get above 1170 MHz rock stable, but until I'd mod BIOS to allow to get at least to 1.2 of power target/limit, I have no way to test it properly. In fact majority of my efforts were attempts to disable boost because these voltage spikes are not healthy for the card. I was successful, however I didn't test it under Linux. BTW I was able to run CUDA programs at 1220 MHz, but I didn't test the result.
GTX 660 is actually rather an aberration. It's underpowered because it feels like it's missing that 6th SMX. However, it has massive bandwidth in comparison to its power. Two underclocked GTX 660 SLI should be a beast.

Well. Lets say it straightly. Furmark is bad for testing max overclock, because it will not test for glitches. OCCT is useless, because it worked flawlessly at high temperature for half hour, yet the game I tested had problems nearly immediately.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Come on now. how difficult is it for someone to pick up a badly priced GTX 670 2GB. 440 bucks. lets not get into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


Speaking of this interminable debate you two are having, here's a pretty simple chart to settle the matter.



The 660 is a better bang-for-buck card than a 660ti, which is in turn a better bang-for-buck card than the 670, which is in turn ... etc, etc, etc.

You almost always pay a price premium for faster single cards. All the high-end cards are in the lower 1/2 of the chart in terms of value, and the medium-tier cards are the best value in terms of FPS/$.

Bottom-line the OP's claim that the 660ti isn't as good a bang for buck card as the 660 seems well borne out by available facts.

However, as you go up the charts, the loss of value vs. the actual performance improvement is pretty dang consistent. You lose about 10% of 'value' while gaining about 10-12% in 'performance' with each step up you make, from 660ti to 670 to 680. 'Diminishing returns', just like we (almost) always see, and likely always will.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yeah... I think he would get better scores than i got if he had a 3570k or something of that range.


Worry not, this little FX-4100 is alot better then people give it credit for.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I wanted to post it today. I has been bit distracted by underclocking. I would need to get 50 C degree resistant strong PSU for proper overclocking, mod BIOS, and check if mainboard can survive it. I guess I should avoid massive overclocking until I switch from PCI-E 1.0a to PCI-E 3.0.
> So what are your underclocking numbers? (Underclocking is more interesting until they would release some BIOS unlocker, though I know where I can increase the necessary stuff, I'd just need to find how I can calculate CRC.)
> I managed to get to 954 MHz at .950V, and 928 MHz at 0.925V.
> As for overclocking, it looks like I have stable 1058MHz at 1.050V. Furmark goes to 27 FPS without rising power target, 28-29 FPS at 1.1 power target. (73 degree max one short session)
> There is a small catch. I can't know max stable overclock because power target limits max draw, which basically blocks full utilization of GTX 660. So, I guess I'd be able to get above 1170 MHz rock stable, but until I'd mod BIOS to allow to get at least to 1.2 of power target/limit, I have no way to test it properly. In fact majority of my efforts were attempts to disable boost because these voltage spikes are not healthy for the card. I was successful, however I didn't test it under Linux. BTW I was able to run CUDA programs at 1220 MHz, but I didn't test the result.
> GTX 660 is actually rather an aberration. It's underpowered because it feels like it's missing that 6th SMX. However, it has massive bandwidth in comparison to its power. Two underclocked GTX 660 SLI should be a beast.
> Well. Lets say it straightly. Furmark is bad for testing max overclock, because it will not test for glitches. OCCT is useless, because it worked flawlessly at high temperature for half hour, yet the game I tested had problems nearly immediately.


i never underclock, so i can barely understand half of what you said







, I don't think i can contribute too, but you can help me understand you. Why do you underclock?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Speaking of this interminable debate you two are having, here's a pretty simple chart to settle the matter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 660 is a better bang-for-buck card than a 660ti, which is in turn a better bang-for-buck card than the 670, which is in turn ... etc, etc, etc.
> You almost always pay a price premium for faster single cards. All the high-end cards are in the lower 1/2 of the chart in terms of value, and the medium-tier cards are the best value in terms of FPS/$.
> Bottom-line the OP's claim that the 660ti isn't as good a bang for buck card as the 660 seems well borne out by available facts.
> However, as you go up the charts, the loss of value vs. the actual performance improvement is pretty dang consistent. You lose about 10% of 'value' while gaining about 10-12% in 'performance' with each step up you make, from 660ti to 670 to 680. 'Diminishing returns', just like we (almost) always see, and likely always will.


That's a pretty good analysis







That settled it for me.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> i never underclock, so i can barely understand half of what you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I don't think i can contribute too, but you can help me understand you. Why do you underclock?


There are several reason for underclocking. It can be used to find optimal Watt/Performance ratio for card, it can be used for silent gaming PCs, it can prevent unnecessary power consumption for games that are running at 2000 FPS, and it can be nice for your electricity bill when you are running your PC overnight because you are doing computationally intensive stuff. You can also mod even high end card to run at passive, when you set speed and voltages correctly and use some big aftermarket heatsink.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> There are several reason for underclocking. It can be used to find optimal Watt/Performance ratio for card, it can be used for silent gaming PCs, it can prevent unnecessary power consumption for games that are running at 2000 FPS, and it can be nice for your electricity bill when you are running your PC overnight because you are doing computationally intensive stuff. You can also mod even high end card to run at passive, when you set speed and voltages correctly and use some big aftermarket heatsink.


Oh, that's cool, now that i think of it, i guess i kinda lied (well not really though







) when i said i do not under-clock. My gaming laptop has the 660m Gpu in it, and with Nvidia inspector, i under-clock it to save power when i am not gaming, Nvidia optimus is good, but any time i run flash applications, it uses the 660m gpu at full clock speeds which eats up the battery while surfing the web, but after under-clocking, i get a minimum of 3 hours battery life.







, which is nice.

If i try to under-clock with my 660's in my rig, i can only go as low as 50% power target, -502 mhz on the core clock and memory clock too on Evga precision, which is higher than the idle state my 660's run at. Do you think i would be able to under-clock it better with Nividia inspector?, and Btw what software do you use to under-clock yours?.


----------



## Raghar

Flash apps are killers.

I'm using NvidiaInspector. It's simple trivial and does what I want, at least in the command line. I use F1 for P8 mode, F2 for... and so on.

Overclocking/underclocking cards with boost is quite non trivial, because it needs separate profiles for both. With underclocking, the V shouldn't go up, with overclocking the V shouldn't go down.

To prevent V to go too far up, it's necessary to up the boost clock to TOO HIGH levels. (That setting would freeze in overclocking for sure, and when supplied with proper V it would consume 160-180 W.)
To prevent V to go down, boost clock must be minimal, and all overclocking should be done by a default clock. No boost - V would stay fixed at highest level, and there would be only two or so drops when card would reach 60, and 70 degrees. Of course 70 degree drop would lower V when it would be allowed... Actually I didn't test if the card would lower V when boost clock is neutered. When it reaches 73 degree, it first try to kill boost. If boost is neutered, it might think it's unsafe to hit V, and would merely hit clock speed (drop it by 13, or 26, MHz).

GTX 660m is in fact GT 640 with DDR5. GT 640 consumes up to 40 W, DDR 5 consumes 27 W for 2GB. Thus you'd save more by underclocking the graphics chip than by underclocking the RAM.

BTW they released GTX 660 as notebook chip. It's named GTX 670 MX.


----------



## Lordred

Switched to an 8320, however I got a poor clocker, oh well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Switched to an 8320, however I got a poor clocker, oh well.










... now you're ballin







that's a good score.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> To prevent V to go down, boost clock must be minimal, and all overclocking should be done by a default clock. No boost - V would stay fixed at highest level, and there would be only two or so drops when card would reach 60, and 70 degrees. Of course 70 degree drop would lower V when it would be allowed... Actually I didn't test if the card would lower V when boost clock is neutered. When it reaches 73 degree, it first try to kill boost. If boost is neutered, it might think it's unsafe to hit V, and would merely hit clock speed (drop it by 13, or 26, MHz).


A minor correction, the above would apply ONLY when you have unlocked BIOS, or BIOS with unsafe (for 6-pin) power target. A PCI-E 2.0 MB and powerful PSU, like Dark Power pro 10, or Newton R3, should be able to provide enough power trough 6-pin connector. PCE-E 2.0 MB should be able to provide 150 W through PCI-E slot, but not every manufacturer complied with that norm (it was bit silly norm anyway, 3x150 W on one MB would require quite strong lines).

A while ago I tried to do the above on card without unlocked BIOS, just to find what's max clock without unlocking BIOS. Well Furmark has 24 FPS with the above, 27 FPS when you are doing it correctly. Unlocked GTX 660 should hit 32.7 FPS in Furmark, in theory, at 210 W.


----------



## revro

finally found this topic









I am awaiting tomorrow evga 660 ftw signature 2 3GB card (235eur) and will upgrade my e7500 [email protected] to q9550 [email protected] (129eur). since I dont overclock and I do start to feel lack of 4 cores,

it should be enough for FC3, Crysis3, GTA V and JC2

according to what i heard the ti has 40% more cuda processors, but since it has same 192bus the cudas are bottlenecking each other, thats why benchmarks in many cases are close between evga 660 sc/ftw and 660ti.

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> finally found this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am awaiting tomorrow evga 660 ftw signature 2 3GB card (235eur) and will upgrade my e7500 [email protected] to q9550 [email protected] (129eur). since I dont overclock and I do start to feel lack of 4 cores,
> it should be enough for FC3, Crysis3, GTA V and JC2
> according to what i heard the ti has 40% more cuda processors, but since it has same 192bus the cudas are bottlenecking each other, thats why benchmarks in many cases are close between evga 660 sc/ftw and 660ti.
> best
> revro


Nice!.. if you need help with bios modding, i can help anytime!. my card now goes up to 1319Mhz stable at 1.212v







...... Why don't you just upgrade to a 2500k or 2600k?... or add little more money and get the 3770k?... That processor is good but i see some people saying they get better performance from a 2500k.


----------



## revro

so i got it today (evga gtx 660 ftw signature 2) and installed it, but i am quite confused, i get like twice the fps at maxed settings
skyrim is ok 45-60fps maxed out. tough i am not using any enb mods for now.
25-45fps on ultra in bf3, before 10-15fps (surely bottlenecked by c2d e7500 @ 2.93GHz, but tommorow c2q q9550 should come via post).
didnt installed far cry 3 till now, will look at it once quad is installed. afterall "skyrim with guns, with a lot of guns" should be enjoyed








right now i am downloading unigine and 3d mark 11.

but according to msi afterburner i use only 960mb of 3GB vram with everything maxed out including msaa, and vram is running at 3005 mhz. should it not be 6000mhz? gpu is running in games at 55-60% see what usage will be with quad.

would it help if i purchased for 41 eur another duo of 5-5-5-18 1.8V rams? currently have 4gb, so is used so few vram cause my ram is small? I am runnging 1920x1080 for gaming, but also have connected 1280x1024 as second display for other stuff

last bummer is, with my e7500 and hd5750 i was drawing from wall 86 watt idle, 136 watt under load. now i am getting 66 watt idle and 126watt under load as card is just running at 55-60%, will see how it changes, once i installed q9550.

EDIT: ok in unigine i get 33,0 avg fps, while i saw some guy with 660ti and i5-3570k in ti club to get 38,2fps
also in unigine i got 216watt usage from wall, so it does eat a lot of electricity if it wants.

i downloaded free dlc for skyrim with high textures and managed to get 1974 vram usage

additionaly msi ab shows that gpu is sometimes clocked to 1180mhz, while its boost should be 1137 tops, strange

thank you for insights
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so i got it today (evga gtx 660 ftw signature 2) and installed it, but i am quite confused, i get like twice the fps at maxed settings
> skyrim is ok 45-60fps maxed out. tough i am not using any enb mods for now.
> 25-45fps on ultra in bf3, before 10-15fps (surely bottlenecked by c2d e7500 @ 2.93GHz, but tommorow c2q q9550 should come via post).
> didnt installed far cry 3 till now, will look at it once quad is installed. afterall "skyrim with guns, with a lot of guns" should be enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am downloading unigine and 3d mark 11.
> but according to msi afterburner i use only 960mb of 3GB vram with everything maxed out including msaa, and vram is running at 3005 mhz. should it not be 6000mhz? gpu is running in games at 55-60% see what usage will be with quad.
> would it help if i purchased for 41 eur another duo of 5-5-5-18 1.8V rams? currently have 4gb, so is used so few vram cause my ram is small? I am runnging 1920x1080 for gaming, but also have connected 1280x1024 as second display for other stuff
> last bummer is, with my e7500 and hd5750 i was drawing from wall 86 watt idle, 136 watt under load. now i am getting 66 watt idle and 126watt under load as card is just running at 55-60%, will see how it changes, once i installed q9550.
> thank you for insights
> revro


Right now, your Cpu bottleneck is really High!, you should be getting about 100fps in skyrim max settings, 



. I'll say wait till you get your new processor, so you know what and what needs upgrades.. and right now, 4gb of ram will be okay for you, but if you have the extra cash, then 8gb of ram will be bliss if you multi task a lot







. The 3005Mhz reading is correct... it has something to do with applications, you will also see that value on 3d mark 11.


----------



## revro

i got now q9550 @ stock 2.83GHz and it works great with the card. power usage with quad is actually same when idle 66W, under load its 226W tops
BF3 on ultra is 50-60 on maps with cca 10 players, 35-45 on maps with 64 players.
Skyrim is somehow same cca 60fps with mods and enb, tough i was able to to get vram usage to 1974mb

Benchmark 306.97 310.70
Unigine 33.0 33.7 (compared to 33,0 with c2d and 38,2 of some guy with i5-3570k and 660ti in ti topic)
3D Mark 11 3498 3853 (combined score compared to 2018 with c2d and 1898 with c2d/5750

so yes it was quite bottlenecked by dual core.

running now driver 310.70
also do i have to uninstall nvidia driver restart and run additionaly driver sweeper everytime i reinstall nvidia drivers? i red it somewhere

thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got now q9550 @ stock 2.83GHz and it works great with the card. System usage with quad is actually same when idle 66W, under load its 226W tops
> BF3 on ultra is 50-60 on maps with cca 10 players, 35-45 on maps with 64 players.
> Skyrim is somehow same cca 60fps with mods and enb, tough i was able to to get vram usage to 1974mb
> 3D Mark 11 shows 3498 points compared to 2018 with c2d and 1898 with c2d/5750. so yes it was quite bottlenecked by dual core.
> Unigine shows 33,6fps compared to 33,0 with c2d and 38,2 of some guy with i5-3570k and 660ti in ti topic
> question about drivers.
> windows downloaded automatically 306.97 driver, tough i have also the beta 310.61, tough 64 and 70 exist. should I install them?
> also do i have to uninstall nvidia driver restart and run additionaly driver sweeper everytime i reinstall nvidia drivers? i red it somewhere
> thank you
> revro










i am glad you can run your games fine... Although you still have huge bottleneck...(compared to the fps it get with my 2500k and a single card) Your fps are very very playable. You might run into some games that rely on the Cpu a lot, and that may suck a little. But you would be fine for now.

Don't install the 306.97 driver if you don't have any issues with the 310.61. The 310.61 has better performance in games like far cry 3.. Idk about others, but you can read about it on Nvidia's webby.

In regards to installing them. You do not need to additionally use a driver sweeper every time you re-install. All you need to do when re-installing a driver is to select "Custom installation" Then check the "Perform clean install" check box and install, and you are good to go


----------



## revro

ok thanks, in bf3 i get card at cca 85-95% utilization and cpu at the same, so i guess i dont have bottleneck in bf3. tough in skyrim gpu is at 55-65% and somehow locked at 60fps tough sometimes it gets to 62,1 so i dont have vsync turned on. i guess i will go and try to play with various enb mods to get gpu usage higher.

also the moment i got quad somehow my system memory usage in games went down like 500+mb possibly cause 12mb of l2 cache can process data on the go much faster than 3mb of e7500. so i dont think i need ram now.

i planned next year to drop 3.3k on 3x 8970, haswell equiualent of i7-3770k, 3x120hz lcds but i guess i can wait it out now







i mean next 2-4 years down the road we get only crysis3, just cause 2, bf4 and gta v and another bunch of console ports. worst case scenario, i go down with settings from ultra to high, to keep 60fps









best
revro


----------



## utterfabrication

I ordered a Galaxy GTX 660 GC Friday night. I can't wait to finally get away from these 5770s









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> in skyrim gpu is at 55-65% and somehow locked at 60fps tough sometimes it gets to 62,1 so i dont have vsync turned on


You need to open skyrim.ini and add _iPresentInterval=0_ to the [Display] section to disable vsync in Skyrim.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ok thanks, in bf3 i get card at cca 85-95% utilization and cpu at the same, so i guess i dont have bottleneck in bf3. tough in skyrim gpu is at 55-65% and somehow locked at 60fps tough sometimes it gets to 62,1 so i dont have vsync turned on. i guess i will go and try to play with various enb mods to get gpu usage higher.
> also the moment i got quad somehow my system memory usage in games went down like 500+mb possibly cause 12mb of l2 cache can process data on the go much faster than 3mb of e7500. so i dont think i need ram now.
> i planned next year to drop 3.3k on 3x 8970, haswell equiualent of i7-3770k, 3x120hz lcds but i guess i can wait it out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean next 2-4 years down the road we get only crysis3, just cause 2, bf4 and gta v and another bunch of console ports. worst case scenario, i go down with settings from ultra to high, to keep 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


DEAR GOD!!!!
Overclock that Q9550!!!!!!
You can easily bump that thing to 3.4-3.6ghz if you wanted. Even my chip does 4ghz @ 1.28v and thats after more then 4 years of denigration. Hoping that you have a E0 and not a C1. Your boards not the best, but should be able to get 425fsb hopefully. The Overclock is well worth it, Though for the most part that CPU should work pretty well for you. I have mine in my HTPC and it screams and a HTPC gaming rig.


----------



## revro

ok vsync turned of and then i have 60-80fps with gpu at 80-99% and cpu around 75% usage. tough only when running and in action, otherwise usage goes down and fps too to cca 50-60 as previously
I have E0 revision on cpu but i also have q8200 cooler which i got from the seller. temperatures are 45-50C when desktoping, first core 70-74C top when seriously playing bf3, other cores 64-69 Celsius

only thing regarding my card (evga gtx 660 ftw signature 2), why does msi afterburner shows it running tops 1176mhz, it should actually top at 1137 ...

thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ok vsync turned of and then i have 60-80fps with gpu at 80-99% and cpu around 75% usage. tough only when running and in action, otherwise usage goes down and fps too to cca 50-60 as previously
> I have E0 revision on cpu but i also have q8200 cooler which i got from the seller. temperatures are 45-50C when desktoping, first core 70-74C top when seriously playing bf3, other cores 64-69 Celsius
> best
> revro


Get a better cooler and overclock it. And also try to set your Nvidia 3d settings in control panel to Prefer Maximum Performance to see if that helps with the gpu's low usage.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ok vsync turned of and then i have 60-80fps with gpu at 80-99% and cpu around 75% usage. tough only when running and in action, otherwise usage goes down and fps too to cca 50-60 as previously
> I have E0 revision on cpu but i also have q8200 cooler which i got from the seller. temperatures are 45-50C when desktoping, first core 70-74C top when seriously playing bf3, other cores 64-69 Celsius
> best
> revro


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065
Get a decent heatsink. Those stock intel heatsinks are a joke. Toss in trash ASAP'


----------



## splinterize

OP, could you post your heaven score of the card?

My 670 can OC to about the same level than your 660 (1260-1280 ish), i'm curious to see how a 660 does in this particular bench.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I will... single card and Dual cards..


----------



## jhatfie

Picked up a Galaxy GTX660 the other week that were on sale for $165 (AR) at NewEgg. Using it in my HTPC to replace my Sapphire HD7850 that was driving me crazy with audio device disappearing every time I turned off the TV, forcing a reboot or disabling/re-enable device to get it recognized again. So far that issue is resolved so I am very pleased. This Galaxy does not seem to clock all that well on the core, so far only 1080 is stable with +100mv on the core in demanding games that use 100% on the gpu (Using Afterburner to OC). Memory is a bit better hitting 6700 with maybe some more to go. Regardless, I am pleased since the performance easily at least matches the OC'd 7850 but does so without the audio issue.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> OP, could you post your heaven score of the card?
> My 670 can OC to about the same level than your 660 (1260-1280 ish), i'm curious to see how a 660 does in this particular bench.


Here you go... I just ran the tests now







i guess the card does pretty okay at max settings 1080p


That's my max boost clock, and it's quit stable at that clock speed. it does not go up and down..


Single Card


Sli... These cards scale very well


----------



## TheReciever

94% scalability, not bad at all

I still miss my 470's though


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here you go... I just ran the tests now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the card does pretty okay at max settings 1080p
> That's my max boost clock, and it's quit stable at that clock speed. it does not go up and down..
> Single Card
> Sli... These cards scale very well


Nice, thanks.

Here's mine for a 670 with about the same clock :


660 in SLI seems powerful enough. Do you get any stutter?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Nice, thanks.
> Here's mine for a 670 with about the same clock :
> 
> 660 in SLI seems powerful enough. Do you get any stutter?


This is mine (single card) at the same resolution you ran yours and same settings.. 4fps bump










I get no stutter what so ever. Sincerely, i am yet to see a game i have stability issues with.


----------



## stellamonster7

big ups to yungbenny for this thread and for getting me a modded bios when I had kgb errors. I love my msi 660 tf/oc so far. now it's time to push with this new bios. hope to post some good scores soon and glad to see others having success with this card









thanks also for updating the OP notes about lucid logic mvp ...I'd hate to see others go through what we did for such a simple task....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> big ups to yungbenny for this thread and for getting me a modded bios when I had kgb errors. I love my msi 660 tf/oc so far. now it's time to push with this new bios. hope to post some good scores soon and glad to see others having success with this card


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> thanks also for updating the OP notes about lucid logic mvp ...I'd hate to see others go through what we did for such a simple task....










, i had to.... that software pissed me off!


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is mine (single card) at the same resolution you ran yours and same settings.. 4fps bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get no stutter what so ever. Sincerely, i am yet to see a game i have stability issues with.


You are pushing the same amount of frames that my friend's 7950 @ 1100 core.


----------



## revro

i fear that if i buy this cooler http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=16507 it will partially block the intake on psu fan, therefore i dont know whether not to buy this one http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=23509
i am getting 70-72Celsius but i also saw 74C AUA max temp at gpu history graph, so maybe i do need a sidefan to get air out of case

thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> You are pushing the same amount of frames that my friend's 7950 @ 1100 core.










seriously?







..... I would have loved to see more people with 660 ti performance comparisons on this thread, but oh well...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i fear that if i buy this cooler http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=16507 it will partially block the intake on psu fan, therefore i dont know whether not to buy this one http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=23509
> i am getting 70-72Celsius but i also saw 70C max temp at gpu history graph, so maybe i do need a sidefan to get air out of case
> thank you
> revro


I am afraid you will be limited with that case. I know you are on a budget but try to upgrade your case first to something with more air flow, getting a cpu cooler like the ones you listed will not have much effect on your cpu's temps, only a few degrees drop in temps due to lack of airflow in the case. IMO I'll say, get a better case for cheap that can last you for at least 4 major upgrades. Then get a good cpu cooler that would fit it.


----------



## jhatfie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> You are pushing the same amount of frames that my friend's 7950 @ 1100 core.


Just wanted to add a comparison with my 7950 since we have a 670 and 660 at the 1680x1050 resolution. Pretty sure clocks were really at 1200/7000, not sure why it was showing 1100/6800...I must have hit one of my other saved profile buttons when I took the screenshot. Also have a Zotac GTX660 on the way, hope to test it out next week.



Also my HD7850 2GB that I have in my son's gaming rig @ 1200/1450 for additonal comparison at the same 1680x1050 settings


----------



## TryHardPajamas

All of this speak of 1/2 % better is annoying. 660 people like their 660, and 660 ti people like the 660 ti. When you guys are done comparing your e-penis's let me know... but until then i will be reading other things.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Just wanted to add a comparison with my 7950 since we have a 670 and 660 at the 1680x1050 resolution. Pretty sure clocks were really at 1200/7000, not sure why it was showing 1100/6800...I must have hit one of my other saved profile buttons when I took the screenshot. Also have a Zotac GTX660 on the way, hope to test it out next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Nice Score!...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TryHardPajamas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this speak of 1/2 % better is annoying. 660 people like their 660, and 660 ti people like the 660 ti. When you guys are done comparing your e-penis's let me know... but until then i will be reading other things.


If you have something to contribute, do that; if else







Go away..... I and some other people here like to see comparisons. Benchmarking software's were made for a reason, and we all know that reason







, there are few people with 660's so we don't have enough people to give their experiences on the cards.


----------



## TryHardPajamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you have something to contribute, do that; if else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away..... I and some other people here like to see comparisons. Benchmarking software's were made for a reason, and we all know that reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , there are few people with 660's so we don't have enough people to give their experiences on the cards.


I actually found this thread interesting, about the relation between price and performance. I also didn't know that the 660 was a viable option, which now that i have seen the benchmarks i see that it is. Such as the 2500 is viable, but the 2500k is just a bit of a boost. Even though these stats are interesting, you can only read so much at 11 at night and understand it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TryHardPajamas*
> 
> I actually found this thread interesting, about the relation between price and performance. I also didn't know that the 660 was a viable option, which now that i have seen the benchmarks i see that it is. Such as the 2500 is viable, but the 2500k is just a bit of a boost. Even though these stats are interesting, you can only read so much at 11 at night and understand it


i get you







... With the big pictures and all, it would be stressful scrolling and scrolling...


----------



## revro

i just red in some review that gtx 660 hits 74C when under full load, i experienced only 70 when i checked history in msi afterburner.
I will also try to get another 4gb of ram and take that smaller fan http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=23509, it should anyway put my cpu temp from the 74 i once got in bf3 to maybe 60tops i hope

I buy new top case once i buy a new pc and that will be 4-5 years down the road, courtesy of console ports, but gtx660 is a beast







i sold the 5750 to my buddy and he runs CS GO on high details getting 59fps and that was lower medium card 2,75 years ago

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i just red in some review that gtx 660 hits 74C when under full load, i experienced only 70 when i checked history in msi afterburner.
> I will also try to get another 4gb of ram and take that smaller fan http://focus.sk/product.asp?ID=23509, it should anyway put my cpu temp from the 74 i once got in bf3 to maybe 60tops i hope
> I buy new top case once i buy a new pc and that will be 4-5 years down the road, courtesy of console ports, but gtx660 is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sold the 5750 to my buddy and he runs CS GO on high details getting 59fps and that was lower medium card 2,75 years ago
> best
> revro


good choice, you'll still get good performance either ways


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Just wanted to add a comparison with my 7950 since we have a 670 and 660 at the 1680x1050 resolution. Pretty sure clocks were really at 1200/7000, not sure why it was showing 1100/6800...I must have hit one of my other saved profile buttons when I took the screenshot. Also have a Zotac GTX660 on the way, hope to test it out next week.


There seems to be a huge difference between the numbers that I see online and the numbers that I was seeing personally, it's really strange.
I'm starting to believe that all tahiti chips are not equal.

I mean, my HD 7970 at 1050 core was pulling 46 frames at the settings that you used.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> There seems to be a huge difference between the numbers that I see online and the numbers that I was seeing personally, it's really strange.
> I'm starting to believe that all tahiti chips are not equal.
> I mean, my HD 7970 at 1050 core was pulling 46 frames at the settings that you used.


at first I felt that score was a bit shady because i know some tweaks you can do in the control panel to make your heaven score better (I did not use that though), but it seems legit. Someone else, "Idk if it's the same guy" lol got the same score 



.. And i must say the Amd Gpu's are freaking awesome!.. Although lately I've been noticing on this forum threads that some previous Nvidia users saw those fps and benches, and decided to go red team, but now they regret their decision.. I hope Amd fixes their drivers before next Gpu's come out. My E-x gtx 670 at 1080p 1.165Ghz could only get 48 fps Max in heaven..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Just wanted to add a comparison with my 7950 since we have a 670 and 660 at the 1680x1050 resolution. Pretty sure clocks were really at 1200/7000, not sure why it was showing 1100/6800...I must have hit one of my other saved profile buttons when I took the screenshot. Also have a Zotac GTX660 on the way, hope to test it out next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you mind running sleeping dogs benchmark at max settings 1080p? (but *ONLY* AA to High, not extreme)


----------



## stellamonster7

let's go back to the studio for an update on scores elsewhere....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5209923

it's a starting point hopefully...


----------



## stellamonster7

time for another gamebreak...this one has just gone final. next on the schedule is for this team to see what it's made of and push things further


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> time for another gamebreak...this one has just gone final. next on the schedule is for this team to see what it's made of and push things further
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I am glad we got your gpu up and running at those speeds... I still think you should be able to squeeze out more juice from it though.

I got a new i7 3770k for 105$ (Perks i get from working in an electronic store like fry's)







. And i will be overclocking that processor to the max i can get it to. I wonder how much more fps i can get just by upgrading my processor from an i5 2500k to i7 3770k..







. Now i would be stuck with my 2500k. Maybe i'll keep it for a second build for my little sister or sell it.. i'll post benches when the cpu arrives on monday.


----------



## TryHardPajamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad we got your gpu up and running at those speeds... I still think you should be able to squeeze out more juice from it though.
> I got a new i7 3770k for 105$ (Perks i get from working in an electronic store like fry's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And i will be overclocking that processor to the max i can get it to. I wonder how much more fps i can get just by upgrading my processor from an i5 2500k to i7 3770k..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i would be stuck with my 2500k. Maybe i'll keep it for a second build for my little sister or sell it.. i'll post benches when the cpu arrives on monday.


I would hope with the intel 4000 graphics and your gpu, you would see maybe 20 or so fps boost, considering you can use the CPU alone and play skyrim at 25/30 fps.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TryHardPajamas*
> 
> I would hope with the intel 4000 graphics and your gpu, you would see maybe 20 or so fps boost, considering you can use the CPU alone and play skyrim at 25/30 fps.


Naa.. 20fps increase will be awesome, but i don't think i can get that amount of boost... But yeah, i can't say until i get the Cpu and test it.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad we got your gpu up and running at those speeds... I still think you should be able to squeeze out more juice from it though.
> I got a new i7 3770k for 105$ (Perks i get from working in an electronic store like fry's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And i will be overclocking that processor to the max i can get it to. I wonder how much more fps i can get just by upgrading my processor from an i5 2500k to i7 3770k..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i would be stuck with my 2500k. Maybe i'll keep it for a second build for my little sister or sell it.. i'll post benches when the cpu arrives on monday.


thanks, pushing more later tonight....sweet deal you got on the 3770k. that's my next move. almost wish I started with that cpu. can't wait to see what that opens up for you.


----------



## revro

rather stupid question







there is this plastic cover thingie on top of the graphic card on the side near the rear end if case.
am I to assume its covering the sli connector and that i should remove it asap to prevent fire hazard?








i did remove the plastic plugs from hdmi, mini dp and dvis and also the plastic protective cover on the card itself









PS: and btw., I have a masters degree in computer sciences xD

thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> rather stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is this plastic cover thingie on top of the graphic card on the side near the rear end if case.
> am I to assume its covering the sli connector and that i should remove it asap to prevent fire hazard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did remove the plastic plugs from hdmi, mini dp and dvis and also the plastic protective cover on the card itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: and btw., I have a masters degree in computer sciences xD
> thank you
> revro


lol... Everyone learns everyday, you should take them off, so they don't melt and stick to your sli connectors.









In a few years from now, I hope to get my computer science and engineering degree too







... I know a lot about software, but nothing much about hardware, that's why i joined this forum.


----------



## jhatfie

Received my Zotac GTX660 today that was on sale at NewEgg recently for $169. Man this thing is tiny compared to the Galaxy GTX660. What a neat little card though, the build quality appears to be very nice, the cooler even though it is small appears to be pretty efficient and is pretty quiet, even at max fan speed. When running some initial overclocking tests and Heaven, temps were in the 62-64C range. I have only done a few overclocking runs with it so I cannot deem anything stable, but thus far I have been able to put +150 core (1143mhz I believe) and +425 memory. +450 memory had my fps go down .1 so it appears that memory was potentially overextended at that speed even though there were no artifacts to be seen. I tried +170 core, but Heaven crashed at the very end of the test. +100mv appears to do nothing in Afterburner.

Not able to score nearly as good a result as YungBenny in Heaven @ the 1080p setting that were used, only getting 35.8fps, which is at least better than my Galaxy's best result by almost 3fps in the same computer.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Received my Zotac GTX660 today that was on sale at NewEgg recently for $169. Man this thing is tiny compared to the Galaxy GTX660. What a neat little card though, the build quality appears to be very nice, the cooler even though it is small appears to be pretty efficient and is pretty quiet, even at max fan speed. When running some initial overclocking tests and Heaven, temps were in the 62-64C range. I have only done a few overclocking runs with it so I cannot deem anything stable, but thus far I have been able to put +150 core (1143mhz I believe) and +425 memory. +450 memory had my fps go down .1 so it appears that memory was potentially overextended at that speed even though there were no artifacts to be seen. I tried +170 core, but Heaven crashed at the very end of the test. +100mv appears to do nothing in Afterburner.
> Not able to score nearly as good a result as YungBenny in Heaven @ the 1080p setting that were used, only getting 35.8fps, which is at least better than my Galaxy's best result by almost 3fps in the same computer.


unlock that bios and get that voltage up to 1.212.







yes, the volt control in ab does nothing. I don't think afterburner and kepler like each other that much without an unlocked/modded bios and even still, I am not a fan. if you want constant volts or adjustment, evga precision x has volt tool and will control the voltage and allow for a constant (non-ramping) voltage if you want, but it will only go to about 1.175 without the unlocked/modded bios where as ab had cut me off at 1.162 or something. regardless, when the kepler boost is in play, your volts will ramp to max anyway unless you get throttling down from heat.

my overclock at full kepler boost (not my boost clock, but my max frequency) (1254MHz) automatically goes to the highest possible voltage VID policy in the bios being 1.212. I think that's pretty much the same for everyone who has unlocked the bios with the volt mod. I might be wrong about those numbers above due to memory, but I just remember with stock bios precision x let it go a slight bit higher so I could overclock the stock bios a bit more.

precision x is the way to go...but still...unlock that bios too


----------



## Raghar

You don't need that voltage. 1.100 V should be enough for majority of cards.

I was able to get 875 MHz on 0.9V, and about 960 MHz on 0.95V. 0.988V allows the card to work at designed speeds. Now NORMAL GTX 660 and GTX 650 Ti are working at 1.08V, which is a lot more they need for stable clocks. Going to 1.175V actually nips the card into balls because it causes slowdowns hiccups and possible microstutering, or better to say lower minimum framerate. (You'd need to remove both power targets an ensure both your MB and PSU are able to work, even in situation when you violate standards, heavily.)

When you look at techpowerup, or other sites, you'd see all Kepler brands are basically reaching some set frequency. When cards are clustering around certain frequency, the cards are limited mainly by an inherent 28 nm technology limitation, than by anything else.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You don't need that voltage. 1.100 V should be enough for majority of cards.
> I was able to get 875 MHz on 0.9V, and about 960 MHz on 0.95V. 0.988V allows the card to work at designed speeds. Now NORMAL GTX 660 and GTX 650 Ti are working at 1.08V, which is a lot more they need for stable clocks. Going to 1.175V actually nips the card into balls because it causes slowdowns hiccups and possible microstutering, or better to say lower minimum framerate. (You'd need to remove both power targets an ensure both your MB and PSU are able to work, even in situation when you violate standards, heavily.)
> When you look at techpowerup, or other sites, you'd see all Kepler brands are basically reaching some set frequency. When cards are clustering around certain frequency, the cards are limited mainly by an inherent 28 nm technology limitation, than by anything else.


haha, wait.... what exactly are you talking about? Because that is the most confusing post i have seen lol.. You know Kepler cards have preset voltages in their bios right?, and the max is 1.2123mv... The card's stock 3D voltages are all 1.175mv ( GTX 670,680,660ti,660 "non ti") from all the manufacturers i have seen, so your 1.100 will be actually under-volting the cards... Maybe you mean something i don't get, but i think you should read that post again... Because i don't think you understand how Kepler cards work.. They are not like Fermi at all... 0.988v is almost the same, if not the same value with Kepler 2D clocks voltage


----------



## Raghar

I talked about this: http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_Twin_Frozr_III/images/clock_vs_voltage.jpg
As you can see, its voltage is 1.1V when it runs at 1100 MHz. The trouble is the voltage can spike up for bad reasons when boost is active. The card doesn't need the voltage either. I just ran Furmark, and it ran at 1.062 V without problems.

Yes it's not Fermi. The difference from Fermi is it has an additional power state, P2 Kepler state is fully equivalent to P0 Fermi state. (Thus my 2D clocks, actually P5 mode, has 0.900V, P2 mode has 0.950V.) Have you looked at nvidia inspector on how many volts it uses during Furmark?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I talked about this: http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_Twin_Frozr_III/images/clock_vs_voltage.jpg
> As you can see, its voltage is 1.1V when it runs at 1100 MHz. The trouble is the voltage can spike up for bad reasons when boost is active. The card doesn't need the voltage either. I just ran Furmark, and it ran at 1.062 V without problems.
> Yes it's not Fermi. The difference from Fermi is it has an additional power state, P2 Kepler state is fully equivalent to P0 Fermi state. (Thus my 2D clocks, actually P5 mode, has 0.900V, P2 mode has 0.950V.) Have you looked at nvidia inspector on how many volts it uses during Furmark?


Because the card runs at lower voltages when furmark is running does not necessarily mean 1.212mv is *TOO MUCH* for the card. Furmark is a very stressful software, and i know cards throttle a lot while running furmark. So the lower voltages you see while running furmark is the card protecting itself form overheating. For the card to run at it's max boost clock "MHZ", it needs it's max 1.175mv voltage to do that, but if it does that, it risks overheating itself, so it uses lower voltages and lower clocks to run at those speeds, "that's why i said i don't think you understand how kepler cards work, they are similar to a cpu with ofset voltages". Unlike you, i run at 1.319Mhz max boost clock @ 1.212mv just fine... It does not affect the card because the cards were already made to run at those voltages...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> For the card to run at it's max boost clock "MHZ", it needs it's max 1.175mv voltage to do that, but if it does that, it risks overheating itself, so it uses lower voltages and lower clocks to run at those speeds


If it uses lower clocks then how could it run at these speeds?

As a general rule, if a card doesn't need the voltage, because it runs flawlessly at lower voltage, it shouldn't use high voltage. Look at that Furmark example. When the card can run Furmark flawlessly at low voltage why should it use high voltage for anything? The only reason why overclockers often needs higher voltage than stock is they are increasing frequency, thus the card/CPU could have too few electrons to be able to reliably operate. However when you look at the graph above 1.1 V was enough for 1100 MHz. A stock Kepler has no reason whatever to run at peak voltage when it's not overclocked to 1280+ MHz.

Now NVidia didn't show a paper with data about degradation of substrate/transistors because of high voltage, and its dependency on temperature. We just know that NVidia screamed murder when manufacturers went above 1.175V and went to extreme measures to prevent it. And we also know NVidia is dropping speed/voltage at 73 degrees. I calculated expected voltages for Kepler. (I had data for 45 and 65 nm, and did a proper analysis.) Of course these voltages also depend on substrate variations, but considering the only person who would test stability of substrate is TMC, I doubt you can get better numbers from everywhere.

The voltages are.
Long term stable: 1.084607206 V
Max voltage for overclocking: 1.17137578248 V.

As you can see these numbers are quite a bit smaller than 1.212 V. (that max voltage for overclocking should be used in situation when user wants to run card overclocked for 10 hours a day doing heavily gaming on it. 5 days a week of course. A voltage that can burn the card in 15 seconds is probably above 1.3xx. Higher with liquid nitrogen, lower in summer.)

Actually this brings the question. I seen in reviews that GTX 660/GTX 650 Ti were hitting rather flat barrier at around 1240 MHz, or so. Was it because of power target setting in BIOS, or was it inherent Kepler limitation?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually this brings the question. I seen in reviews that GTX 660/GTX 650 Ti were hitting rather flat barrier at around 1240 MHz, or so. Was it because of power target setting in BIOS, or was it inherent Kepler limitation?


I also thought the same thing and came to the conclusion that it should be the power target/voltage. My cards could do 1263MHz max boost clock at 1.175mv, but as soon as i upped the TDP to 150% and voltage to 1.212v, it boosted up to 1319Mhz. I don't think it has anything to do with the Kepler architecture. It was also similar with the 660ti and 670... they mostly hit that wall of 1250+ Max boost clock at 1.175mv. I believe if the cards could take more higher voltage, lots of people could hit up to 1400mhz stable, but going over 1.212mv is asking for trouble


----------



## pewpewlazer

Just got a pair of factory OC MSI cards. Most I can get stock voltage is 1176 at full boost. Meh. Not impressed with these. May mess with BIOS modding later. Is 1.212v the max achievable through BIOS modding?


----------



## revro

hmm I found out that i had in bios only 8 as multiplier, so I was running my q9550 on 2.66GHz. I started FC3 and intro scene in camp was kinda running 19-22fps. dont know why. tough later it got better i get now 40-45fps, msaa off. but i guess somehow fxaa runs in background cause i dont see any edges anywhere. also no difference in fps between high and ultra. i mean its playable no problem with that.

I uploaded some photos of my rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4527647

i changed the cpu cooler to coolermaster cortex plus, installed revoltec airguard 120mm side and bigger rear 92mm fan and temps came from 75+ to 55, but i guess in far cry 3 i am seeing gpu bottleneck as i planned 660 ftw sig 2 3gb for c2d e7500 and then got myself q9550








to use evga step up program i could either get 660ti ftw 3gb (46eur+shipping) or 670 ftw 4gb (241eur+shipping) and for 6+ or 18+fps i dont think the hassle with the shipping makes sense. i have the money, i am just too lazy, and also have no other card to put into my system for now, as i sold the old one already. well i could take my radeon 9700pro, wait cant thats agp ...

i guess i just pray my card goes kaboom and then i get myself some 760ti/770 3/4gb







seems like [email protected] really isnt bottleneck even these days and the 133eur price was great investment, well 165 if i count in the new cooler as i got only q8200 stock intel cooler from seller and that was terrible

i know i should shut up and play xD

EDIT: thinking to switch to dell u2711 2560x1440 from my 1080, will see if i can sell my current lcd. does someone here platy single 660 on 2560?

thank you
revro


----------



## Hurlbag

From reading this thread I found via google, I was sold to go for the 660.
Got the MSI GTX 660 about a week ago, so _very_ impressed with it - pretty much the same overclock on stock voltage as OP (1250 core 6804 memory).
For £160 ($258) compared to the £300~ ($484) GTX 670 - it's mindblowing how much you get out of it!

A question though, will flashing the BIOS void the warranty? i've read MSI's warranty supports overclocking but unsure that if I flash it, they'll tell me to bugger off should something go wrong with my card









Also, does increasing the voltage affect the memory modules in any way? I noticed they are without heatsinks and wouldn't want to risk toasting them!

To the post above:
Quote:


> EDIT: thinking to switch to dell u2711 2560x1440 from my 1080, will see if i can sell my current lcd. does someone here platy single 660 on 2560?


I wouldn't advise a 2560x1600 monitor if you're using the GTX 660, they can still play on them but from benchmarks it looks like they suffer if you crank up any game detail that uses VRAM (AA, SSAO etc).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Just got a pair of factory OC MSI cards. Most I can get stock voltage is 1176 at full boost. Meh. Not impressed with these. May mess with BIOS modding later. Is 1.212v the max achievable through BIOS modding?


That's the max voltage i have seen on Bios modding... Try to overclock the memory. You get more fps with the memory being overclocked to a good length than the core clock.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurlbag*
> 
> From reading this thread I found via google, I was sold to go for the 660.
> Got the MSI GTX 660 about a week ago, so _very_ impressed with it - pretty much the same overclock on stock voltage as OP (1250 core 6804 memory).
> For £160 ($258) compared to the £300~ ($484) GTX 670 - it's mindblowing how much you get out of it!
> A question though, will flashing the BIOS void the warranty? i've read MSI's warranty supports overclocking but unsure that if I flash it, they'll tell me to bugger off should something go wrong with my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does increasing the voltage affect the memory modules in any way? I noticed they are without heatsinks and wouldn't want to risk toasting them!
> To the post above:
> I wouldn't advise a 2560x1600 monitor if you're using the GTX 660, they can still play on them but from benchmarks it looks like they suffer if you crank up any game detail that uses VRAM (AA, SSAO etc).


Flashing the BIOS will void your warranty *ONLY* if Msi Finds out that you did..







Which will be hard to do so if the card is dead. If the card is not dead and just faulty, then re-flash back to stock bios and you are good to go with your RMA..
BTW...glad you got a good overclocker.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm I found out that i had in bios only 8 as multiplier, so I was running my q9550 on 2.66GHz. I started FC3 and intro scene in camp was kinda running 19-22fps. dont know why. tough later it got better i get now 40-45fps, msaa off. but i guess somehow fxaa runs in background cause i dont see any edges anywhere. also no difference in fps between high and ultra. i mean its playable no problem with that.
> I uploaded some photos of my rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4527647
> i changed the cpu cooler to coolermaster cortex plus, installed revoltec airguard 120mm side and bigger rear 92mm fan and temps came from 75+ to 55, but i guess in far cry 3 i am seeing gpu bottleneck as i planned 660 ftw sig 2 3gb for c2d e7500 and then got myself q9550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use evga step up program i could either get 660ti ftw 3gb (46eur+shipping) or 670 ftw 4gb (241eur+shipping) and for 6+ or 18+fps i dont think the hassle with the shipping makes sense. i have the money, i am just too lazy, and also have no other card to put into my system for now, as i sold the old one already. well i could take my radeon 9700pro, wait cant thats agp ...
> i guess i just pray my card goes kaboom and then i get myself some 760ti/770 3/4gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like [email protected] really isnt bottleneck even these days and the 133eur price was great investment, well 165 if i count in the new cooler as i got only q8200 stock intel cooler from seller and that was terrible
> i know i should shut up and play xD
> EDIT: thinking to switch to dell u2711 2560x1440 from my 1080, will see if i can sell my current lcd. does someone here platy single 660 on 2560?
> thank you
> revro


Sorry for my tardiness in replying







.. Far cry 3 with DX 11 "ON" has been known to task the GPU to a good length, even SLI 680 users still find it hard to keep the performance above 60fps with DX 11... I will say, play the game with DX 9, the only difference known is the harder looking shadows on DX 9, but it still looks pleasant to the eyes, with DX9, i get an average of 53 fps... it goes really high in some certain areas like towers, and clear roads, but in the bushes it stays mostly at 54 fps, which is more than playable (Single GPU wise)..

And about your monitor upgrade, i will say stick to a 1080p Monitor. The 660 TI, and 660 "NON ti" struggle with high resolutions, due to their lower memory Bandwidth... You would see horrible FPS in games with that resolution. Maybe not horrible, but not pleasant looking







... If you really want to upgrade your monitor to that high resolution, then get a GTX 670 FTW.


----------



## revro

i was thinking about 2560x1440p , 1600p are simply too expensive (600eur for 1440p vs 1000+eur for 1600p)
@Yungbenny911: ok i think i will wait till 770 comes out and then buy second hand gtx 670, that should have fallen more in price than mine 660 ftw 3gb, since 760 wont come out at the same time as 770








and first then i will biy 1440p

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i was thinking about 2560x1440p , 1600p are simply too expensive (600eur for 1440p vs 1000+eur for 1600p)
> best
> revro


Are you going to upgrade your GPU?


----------



## Raghar

GTX 660 is completely fine for 1920x1080. It would work on 2560x1440 without anti-aliasing. Of course games can crank up theirs speed in few years, and then it might became too weak.


----------



## revro

PS: i can finally report that i managed to cross 2gb vram treshold, actually got to 2276mb vram usage, when looking at castle drako mod
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12792
tough somehow the fps have seemed to drop to 10+ when using tfc command to fly around the castle with camera

best
revro


----------



## Shikaka

I am glad i found this topic, for a couple of weeks i have been reading reviews and the 660GTX is 100% for me, reasonable price for pretty good performance.

I am kinda stuck for choice though between the...

MSI GeForce GTX 660 OC Twin Frozr 2048MB

&

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked 2048MB

I prefer the look of the EVGA, but because the MSI has two fans.. i think cooling will be better?!

What are you guys opinions?


----------



## revro

hi, get yourself SC signature 2 card which has custom fans and costs the same 229,99 as SC you plan
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2662-KR
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2662-KR

best
revro


----------



## borgqueenx

I have a gtx660, not the ti version or a other manufactor version. From nvidia themselfs.
With stock cooling ect what can i reach with this card and with what software?


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hi, get yourself SC signature 2 card which has custom fans and costs the same 229,99 as SC you plan
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2662-KR
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2662-KR
> best
> revro


Do you mean this one? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2661-KR

It looks beautiful, i just have to find somewhere that stocks it in the UK


----------



## revro

well they have eu site
http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=03G-P4-2665-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR
tough SC and FTW 3gb versions differ 4eur in price
http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family
and seems they dont have now in stock the 2fan versions, maybe after christmas

best
revro


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's the max voltage i have seen on Bios modding... Try to overclock the memory. You get more fps with the memory being overclocked to a good length than the core clock.


Thanks. I have the ram at 6700. Made zero difference in Metro. Same gain as a 52mhz core OC in Heaven.


----------



## Kand

Ended up with an actual reference card. Running beautifully and am very pleased with it. Pics maybe later.


----------



## revro

re evga step up program, it applies only if you were to purchase extended warranty which in case of 200-300 priced card is 25eur

best
revro


----------



## wertmur

hi guys. here's my test of 660 in BF3 MP. may be interesting to someone..
settings 1920 ultra hbao 2msaa




very pleased by this card


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wertmur*
> 
> hi guys. here's my test of 660 in BF3 MP. may be interesting to someone..
> settings 1920 ultra hbao 2msaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pleased by this card


Nice!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Flashed a 1.212V BIOS and got another 39mhz core it seems. Heaven freaked out and started artifacting after the benchmark finished but everything else seems fine. At 1215/6700 now. Still not happy after seeing what the OP's pair of MSI cards do, but oh well. Broke into 40fps average on Batman:AC and Metro 2033 benchmarks with everything maxed out and 3D vision on, so I guess I can't complain. I went on hwbot and saw Elmor hit 1.9ghz at like 1.5v on a single 660 with ln2 so I'm assuming there's a vmod floating around somewhere out there. Will have to look into this.


----------



## revro

i have 660ftw signature 2 and while in gpu z it states that its 1137mhz in games i see in msi afterburner 1178-1180mhz

best
revro


----------



## blackRott9

I've a little Zotac 660 I got for 170usd AR on Newegg a while ago. I've not pushed it that hard at all.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/gtx660oc.jpg/

With its current OC sometimes it will match or slightly pass a stock GTX 580, other times it will trail one.
It depends on the title.

I play @ 1920x1200 with with vsync enabled on a single P-IPS LCD, so most of the time I'm fine. I'm never
going to go over 60FPS in anything.

In addition, I'm usually dinking around in something like Skyrim. That doesn't even need an OC to be dealt with fine in
my circumstance.

EDIT: There's its 3dmark11 score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5361028


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> time for another gamebreak...this one has just gone final. next on the schedule is for this team to see what it's made of and push things further
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know its two weeks later, but I got kinda bored..


----------



## 51L4




----------



## Deceit

How well will this card do for streaming Dota 2 (not that graphic intensive, maybe on par with Starcraft 2) on own3d or twitch?

Preferably 1080p but even if 720p is only possible with a single card, it is OK.

Planning on getting a second one for SLI, or maybe just upgrade to something else in the future, who knows. But right now I can get this for a super cheap price.

Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Spadge

Owner of 2 ASUS 660's. Very happy with how they perform individually but have yet to get them work in SLI :-(

Spadge


----------



## nagle3092

I got 2 of them for a steal so I couldnt pass it up.



Love them though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I got 2 of them for a steal so I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Love them though.


Wow!, that is a freaking awesome deal!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Owner of 2 ASUS 660's. Very happy with how they perform individually but have yet to get them work in SLI :-(
> Spadge


Why can't you get them to work in SLI?


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Why can't you get them to work in SLI?


Problem now resolved, was a faulty bridge cable.

Spadge


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your test was at a lower resolution 1600x900 (16:9) 1,440,000 pixles
it looks like most of us are using 1680x1050 (16:10) 1,764,000 pixles.

But for the sake of it, here is my 660 running 1600x900 at stock speed


----------



## Jim Parisis

Hello!
I recentrly got this card for my new biuld and I am really happy with my choise!
I like racing simulators such as rfactor and iRacing for those who know and I want to go on 3 monitors.
I search through the internet but haven't found any answer about this card.
Has anyone using Surround with this card?
How does it perform?
Any detail about Surround on the card is useful, pls feel free to write!








Thank you!


----------



## revro

for some reason gtx 660 is missing from the nvidia configuration information page
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/3dvision-surround/system-requirements
tough some people write on forums they could make it using the dvi / hdmi / display port connectors. i recommend simply to try it out and see. you must then look at it in nvidia center whether you can activate it

best
revro


----------



## Spadge

Hadn't tried this Benchmarking software yet











Spadge


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> your test was at a lower resolution 1600x900 (16:9) 1,440,000 pixles
> it looks like most of us are using 1680x1050 (16:10) 1,764,000 pixles.
> But for the sake of it, here is my 660 running 1600x900 at stock speed


yeah its lower cause its the highiest resolution i can get on it


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I got 2 of them for a steal so I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Love them though.


Dude...can you tell me how did you get that price ??? I want the exact same card but I only have 190$ D:


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I got 2 of them for a steal so I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Love them though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...can you tell me how did you get that price ??? I want the exact same card but I only have 190$ D:
Click to expand...

It was a price mistake, I ordered them expecting it to get canceled but they actually shipped them. I found them because of a thread in the online deals section.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTR Mclaren

ok

they are 209$ right now, hope they drop some more xD


----------



## revro

1680x1050


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I know its two weeks later, but I got kinda bored..





mine


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















1600x900


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> your test was at a lower resolution 1600x900 (16:9) 1,440,000 pixles
> it looks like most of us are using 1680x1050 (16:10) 1,764,000 pixles.
> But for the sake of it, here is my 660 running 1600x900 at stock speed






mine


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















1920x1080


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Hadn't tried this Benchmarking software yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge





mine


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















@Spadge: do you have SLI cause i dont know how you could get out of gtx 660 61,6fps on1920x1080









anyway my stock q9550 is a beast only few fps away from your 6-8 cores. i may as well get 770 when it comes out, if its under 500W psu requirement xD
i have benchmarked in BF3 average fps in 64MP 43, FC3 average fps on ultra 30 with msaa 4 and alpha to coverage off
simply wau, i mean we play on ultra with a 200 bucks card









best
revro


----------



## 267267123

Hey! I have a 660, and I was wondering if I could SLI them. I know 660's in SLI are better than a single 680 in FPS, not counting microstutter, but I have a problem. I have four PCIe slots on my motherboard. One coming off the CPU is broken. There is a NF200 bridge chip controlling 2/3 of the remaining slots. Currently, I have my 660 in the last remaining CPU slot so as to avoid latency from the NF200. Would SLI work with one in the CPU slot and another in the NF200 slot? Would there be terrible microstutter due to one in the CPU and one in the NF200? Would it then be best to plop them both into an NF200 slot?

Thanks


----------



## Spadge

Yes I have 2 in SLI

Spadge


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> 1920x1080
> mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1920x1080 on the 2gb SC

Stock, no OC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






+100 / +400 / 110%PT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *267267123*
> 
> Hey! I have a 660, and I was wondering if I could SLI them. I know 660's in SLI are better than a single 680 in FPS, not counting microstutter, but I have a problem. I have four PCIe slots on my motherboard. One coming off the CPU is broken. There is a NF200 bridge chip controlling 2/3 of the remaining slots. Currently, I have my 660 in the last remaining CPU slot so as to avoid latency from the NF200. Would SLI work with one in the CPU slot and another in the NF200 slot? Would there be terrible microstutter due to one in the CPU and one in the NF200? Would it then be best to plop them both into an NF200 slot?
> Thanks


We could help you more if you populate your rig's config.... And no matter what we all say here, i will still recommend you try SLI on the NF200 and CPU's pcie, as long as it's on a x8 x8 Pcie slot, or x16 x16 Pcie slot. I think it should work fine


----------



## nagle3092

Here are some sli benches if anyone is interested. GPUs are at stock, boost is 1137 for both, CPU at 4.5.


----------



## mat459

So glad I found this thread. I'm interested in BIOS modding. I have this card.


----------



## mat459

I downloaded KGB and GPU-z. I extracted the BIOS. I made a backup copy, but idk what to do now??? Can anyone help?

Do I need to make a bootable flash drive?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5415951 here is a before bench


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I downloaded KGB and GPU-z. I extracted the BIOS. I made a backup copy, but idk what to do now??? Can anyone help?
> Do I need to make a bootable flash drive?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5415951 here is a before bench


After extracting your BIOS, rename it to "660.rom", create a new folder on your desktop, and move the "KGB.exe" modding files (not folder) and the "660.rom" into that new folder you created, and rename that folder to "MOD"

Open the "kgb.cfg" file in the MOD folder with notepad, and edit the voltage value to 1.212v. it should look like this after you edit it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






you can also edit the fan speed from there above..

Now open cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your MOD folder with "cd Desktop, "cd MOD".

Then to unlock your BIOS, type in "kbg.exe 660.rom unlock".. Your command prompt should look like this..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hit "Enter" and you should see that your bios has been unlocked if you followed all the instructions properly. It should look like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then finally time to Flash. You can either create a DOS bootable flashdrive, or install "Firestorm" to flash.
Firestrom seems to be an easier flashing process so download it from here http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
Install it, run Firestorm, click on the "BIOS" button, locate your modded bios that is in the MOD folder, and flash it.

Then restart your system and your GPU should be volt-modded


----------



## Lordred

But I'm already getting +100/+400 on the default 110% power target. I'm good


----------



## mat459

Thanks for the help. I unlocked and changed the voltage on the bios, but I can't flash them. The link you posted contained adware, and I was not able to install the software because it wasn't in any real language, just random characters.

I tried flashing with nvflash from the windows command prompt and from a bootable usb, and no luck.

OK. I got firestorm working, but it wont flash. It just keeps failing. It says "No NVIDIA display adapters found."


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I unlocked and changed the voltage on the bios, but I can't flash them. The link you posted contained adware, and I was not able to install the software because it wasn't in any real language, just random characters.
> I tried flashing with nvflash from the windows command prompt and from a bootable usb, and no luck.
> OK. I got firestorm working, but it wont flash. It just keeps failing. It says "No NVIDIA display drivers found."


Create a bootable USB DOS FLASH DRIVE with this video tut 




Do not use the Nvflash files in the video, they did not work for me, i am just saving myself time to type all the instructions to create a USB DOS, so only follow the instructions from the video, as i will provide all the necessary files you will need. When you install the DOS disk creator software and create a DOS bootable USB flash drive with the help of the video guide, place this files in the DOS flash drive

660.zip 525k .zip file


NOTE: There is already a 660.rom file in the above attachment, just replace your own 660.rom file you previously created with it.

And just in case you don't know how to flash in DOS mode. After you create the DOS USB and have the necessary files in it, boot from it, and type in this code "*Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom*". Hit enter and and then hit "*Y*" when it ask's you if you want to flash. Then flashing will begin and should be successful if all goes well


----------



## mat459

Thanks again. I will try this. I have tried this method 3 times already though with no luck. when I type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom" it just locks up there. Doesn't ask if I want to flash or anything. I'll try again with these files and see if it works.


----------



## mat459

No luck. Same problem as before. Is it possible that It is just not compatible with my card?


----------



## 51L4

you can doo all this without making a dos usb and do it through windows which i find more easier.

just throw all files in the "user/name folder" in c drive

go to cmd in startmenu

run cmd and type :

kgb (romname).rom unlock

close the cmd window, open cmd again
type

nvflash -4 -5 -6 (romname).rom

then restart computer


----------



## mat459

I tried that and it says


----------



## 51L4

New folder.zip 398k .zip file


maybe this one will work for you? i uploaded what files i used that worked with my system



one i got has the 64bit version try it out hope it works

how bout not use you custom "mod" folder and just use the USER folder


----------



## mat459

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> New folder.zip 398k .zip file
> 
> maybe this one will work for you? i uploaded what files i used that worked with my system
> 
> one i got has the 64bit version try it out hope it works
> how bout not use you custom "mod" folder and just use the USER folder






THIS WORKED!! +REP for everyone! Thanks a lot!


----------



## 51L4

have fun









tried with my card and it dont like it at all, my vga mem crashes to 300mhz when i play any games for 1-2 mins







got the blower type cooling on it


----------



## mat459

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5427158 This is after the volt mod. No overclock. only increased the power target to 150%

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5415951 This is my previous score. No overclock. Only increased the power target to the old limit of 110%

Can anyone help with overclocking this? Im having a few issues.


----------



## blackRott9

I didn't flash my little Zotac. I've decided to settle on 1090|6600 for 24/7 use. It seems to do fine with that. I can clock it up higher and I don't want to kill it just for a few more FPS.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5387249

It gets 68FPS in the old AvP bench @ 1920x1200 and 65FPS in Heaven v3 @ 1920x1200 with normal tess levels.


----------



## mat459

Is 550w enough for SLI?


----------



## 51L4

i think 750 is minimal 550 is really cutting it


----------



## mat459

750 is the recommended, but those recommendations are always way more than you need. 450w is the min recommended for a single 660, but actually, total system power draw is closer to 350w. That's why I'm asking.


According to the calculations here, 550w should be fine I think, but they still recommend at least 700w
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_660_sc_review,7.html


----------



## Lordred

A quality 550w will handle 660 sli


----------



## mat459

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&Tpk=xfx%20550w
The quality is good. Im really considering SLI, but its a real drawback if I have to get a new PSU too.


----------



## Rickles

my 660 will be here monday, hooray for downgrades I guess


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> my 660 will be here monday, hooray for downgrades I guess


Omg lol, you went from a 7970? I hope you got two 660's #FingersCrossed


----------



## tac0slav3

Thanks for starting this thread Yungbenny








Proud owner of EVGA GTX 660 SC and it handles games great at 1080p with awesome FPS. Thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and shares their knowledge and experiences with others.
-subcribed


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread Yungbenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of EVGA GTX 660 SC and it handles games great at 1080p with awesome FPS. Thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and shares their knowledge and experiences with others.
> -subcribed


Thanks to you too!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread Yungbenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of EVGA GTX 660 SC and it handles games great at 1080p with awesome FPS. Thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and shares their knowledge and experiences with others.
> -subcribed


Awesome. I have two of the exact cards in my other machine for folding. Great cards.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Omg lol, you went from a 7970? I hope you got two 660's #FingersCrossed


Just one for now, my 7970 shorted. Will probably pick up another in a month or two


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Just one for now, my 7970 shorted. Will probably pick up another in a month or two


Don't mind me, you will play your games fine







... But you will obviously not have bragging rights as you did before, just for now


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't mind me, you will play your games fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But you will obviously not have bragging rights as you did before, just for now


Yea, my 7970 was able to get through furmark at 1300 core and 1700 mem. It was no slouch.


----------



## Overclocker19

Hey guys, I'm thinking about purchasing a gtx 660, or maybe two! I was just wondering if anyone plays DayZ, and what kind of FPS you're getting, single card and SLI! Thanks!


----------



## mat459

Haven't played DayZ, but I can tell you my system maxes out COD Black Ops at 1360x768 locked at 60 fps. SLI will beat a GTX 680 and will max out just about any game out today, as long as your CPU doesn't bottleneck.


----------



## Lordred

I can also tell you I have no problem with my 660 @ 1920x1200


----------



## Overclocker19

Thanks guys! The resolution I'll be running is 1920x1080. I'll have a i5-3570k, overclocked to 4.2 ghz maybe.


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> 750 is the recommended, but those recommendations are always way more than you need. 450w is the min recommended for a single 660, but actually, total system power draw is closer to 350w. That's why I'm asking.
> 
> According to the calculations here, 550w should be fine I think, but they still recommend at least 700w
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_660_sc_review,7.html


I have 2 660's running from a 750W OCZ ZT, is this okay? I'm also running 4 3.5" HDDs, 1 BluRay, 1 SSD from this PSU. It has 4 PCI power outlets so I thought I was okay running 2 off it, used a power calculator and it came up under 700 with everything added.

Spadge


----------



## Obsuniva

Haha, love this thread. Picked up an EVGA GTX 660 for Christmas, and kinda glad I did. Proud GTX 660 (non-ti) owner here.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> I have 2 660's running from a 750W OCZ ZT, is this okay? I'm also running 4 3.5" HDDs, 1 BluRay, 1 SSD from this PSU. It has 4 PCI power outlets so I thought I was okay running 2 off it, used a power calculator and it came up under 700 with everything added.
> Spadge


I have a 750w too and running SLI with enough ADD-ON accessories.... Your system's config should run *VERY* fine on that PSU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsuniva*
> 
> Haha, love this thread. Picked up an EVGA GTX 660 for Christmas, and kinda glad I did. Proud GTX 660 (non-ti) owner here.










Welcome!


----------



## mat459

Agreed on the PSU. It's quality and plenty of watts.


----------



## Rickles

well Tiger Direct tried to sell me a 660 that was on back order so I canceled and went with a 660 ti instead. No hard feelings guys, the 660 looks to be a great card.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> well Tiger Direct tried to sell me a 660 that was on back order so I canceled and went with a 660 ti instead. No hard feelings guys, the 660 looks to be a great card.










the 660ti is a great Nvidia card also!... (for the right price) I'll still recommend it over the 660 to anyone that wants a single card ONLY for extra fps.. but if the person plans to add another card down the road, that's when the 660 comes in


----------



## Obsuniva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 660ti is a great Nvidia card also!... (for the right price) I'll still recommend it over the 660 to anyone that wants a single card ONLY for extra fps.. but if the person plans to add another card down the road, that's when the 660 comes in


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mat459

So can anyone help or direct me to a guide for overclocking this card?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> So can anyone help or direct me to a guide for overclocking this card?


This guide can be used for the 660 too

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_40


----------



## mat459

Thanks bro


----------



## tac0slav3

Max Constant Boost I have achieved is 1201 mhz stable on all games so far while keeping the temps down at 60-64 with a custom fan curve in EVGA Precision. I achieved 1215 but would crash when playing some games.


----------



## mat459

My boost will not stay constant, even at stock. Maybe its the BIOS mod?


----------



## tac0slav3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> My boost will not stay constant, even at stock. Maybe its the BIOS mod?


In order to keep the constant boost you have to keep your card balance (thermal,power target) if you cant find the sweet spot it will throttle your boost clock down once it hits 70 degrees and then throttle back at 80 again. An easy alternative is to enable K-Boost in Precision X and have it load at startup. Then create 2 .bat files for Nvidia Inspector. One for Constant Max Boost and one for Force Idle. It's all explained here but I'll gladly help you as you got the same card as me. http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1770296&mpage=1
Once you have it set up it's pretty easy, just force the boost when your about to play games, etc. and force idle when browsing the internet or not gaming. The main thing is make your own fan profile cause the auto is not gonna cool this gpu and that will impact your thermals and boost. Your max boost with this card is 1150, not bad...enough to handle any games with great fps. But you can easily push it 1188, 1201 by using the power target and setting your gpu offset to +39 or +53.


----------



## mat459

I get 13Mhz spikes no matter what. Even with voltage, power target, and offsets at default. Temp is fine.


----------



## mat459

This is a run of Heaven with everything at stock. I've tried lowering the offset, raising the voltage, raising the power target, and all combinations of them. I'll try using K-boost and Nvidia Inspector, like you said.


----------



## Mr White

I bought 2 asus 660 gtx oc non-ti as the sli was somehow comparable to the 680 gtx with a lesser price, and i tought oc 2 cards might go further than oc one higher...

That was before i learned how slighlty 660 could be oc compared to 680.

I think if could i might spend some more coins on a single even if i am happy with them while i play.

Here is the setting i run them both, from hardocp because i was too lazy to find some myself yet







.



EDIT: still better than 680:
680gtx 3dmark11 10590
2x660gtx 3dmark11 (oced, i own) 11962
Nailed it ;-)


----------



## tac0slav3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr White*
> 
> I bought 2 asus 660 gtx oc non-ti as the sli was somehow comparable to the 680 gtx with a lesser price, and i tought oc 2 cards might go further than oc one higher...
> 
> That was before i learned how slighlty 660 could be oc compared to 680.
> 
> I think if could i might spend some more coins on a single even if i am happy with them while i play.
> 
> Here is the setting i run them both, from hardocp because i was too lazy to find some myself yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im happy with just one







I play at 1080P and it handles all the games I play with extra fps to spare. The whole 600 series are strange lil buggas when it comes to overclocking, boosting, throttling, downclocking, etc. Took me a while to find a good overclock that it was stable at. Didn't need to overclock it but....you know! Just had too push it see how far it could go. Tried the unlock bios, but really didn't have much success with it, had a better overclock with voltage at 1.162 with K-boost enabled. Now my gpu clock doesn't throttle down when gaming or benchmarking. Here's my precision x screen shot at desktop and you could see in the bottom the constant boost doesn't drop, just a straight line across.


----------



## Mr White

Quote:


> Im happy with just one biggrin.gif I play at 1080P and it handles all the games I play with extra fps to spare. The whole 600 series are strange lil buggas when it comes to overclocking, boosting, throttling, downclocking, etc. Took me a while to find a good overclock that it was stable at. Didn't need to overclock it but....you know! Just had too push it see how far it could go. Tried the unlock bios, but really didn't have much success with it, had a better overclock with voltage at 1.162 with K-boost enabled. Now my gpu clock doesn't throttle down when gaming or benchmarking. Here's my precision x screen shot at desktop and you could see in the bottom the constant boost doesn't drop, just a straight line across.


They'd realy be fantastic if they could have made some nice presets for easy oc!

So far i've seen the cpu's oc become so easy that any child could do it and on the other hand gpu seem realy tricky as even pros get a hard time at it.

Just another though, temps dont get anywhere near critical on oc so the 110% max voltage from gpu tweak seem quite ridiculous even on air.


----------



## mat459

Well, the 110% is to keep the wattage down I think, as the 660 only has 1 PCI power connector. You can try the BIOS mod on the first page of this thread though. It lets you go up to 150% power target, although mine never uses more than ~117%, even with the mod.


----------



## eric2575

Being in the process of preparing to build another rig, I too have been looking at the GTX 660 and have come to the same conclusion that this card is in the sweet spot right now. I'm still holding out to see what the next sale will bring, and if I can pick up a sweet deal on a 660 or above, I'll pull the trigger. No hurry, just itching to put a new system together. In this case, real word results, +- 5 -10 frames in some situations is not worth a premium of $50 - $65 for the TI.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> Being in the process of preparing to build another rig, I too have been looking at the GTX 660 and have come to the same conclusion that this card is in the sweet spot right now. I'm still holding out to see what the next sale will bring, and if I can pick up a sweet deal on a 660 or above, I'll pull the trigger. No hurry, just itching to put a new system together. In this case, real word results, +- 5 -10 frames in some situations is not worth a premium of $50 - $65 for the TI.


Oooooh!... It's always great to build a new system from scratch!... my body was itching waYYY too much and i could not hold on for too long and just got my 660's for regular price with 40$ (or so) discount...









I used to be an EVGA Fanatic due to their customer service and "step up program"... But now I'll recommend MSI anyday if you want reasonable overclocking on your Gpu. (1254MHZ+) for both 660 "non ti", 660 ti and 670. Based on the amount of people i have helped mod their 660's Bios.. Only the MSI 660 OC users actually go above 1280MHZ stable... I have one person that went up to 1320MHz stable...(Gold card IMO)







..

If you get the zotac for lower price... you "might" be at a loss...


----------



## eric2575

I should re-read the beginning of this post, but just quickly, do you have some comps for before overclocking and after with the max power above 110%? Most of the data I have seen compares stock to max at 110%. Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr White*
> 
> I bought 2 asus 660 gtx oc non-ti as the sli was somehow comparable to the 680 gtx with a lesser price, and i tought oc 2 cards might go further than oc one higher...
> 
> That was before i learned how slighlty 660 could be oc compared to 680.
> 
> I think if could i might spend some more coins on a single even if i am happy with them while i play.
> 
> Here is the setting i run them both, from hardocp because i was too lazy to find some myself yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


If you really want your gpu's to "really" outperform a single 680 (when i say really, i mean.. show you they were worth your money with no regrets)... then overclock those babies the right way mister!







... Hard Ocp's benched 660 (non ti) is one of the worst clocked 660's i have come across... your Gpu's are definitely different, even though they are from the same retailer as hard ocp's 660.. it does not mean they are all going to clock the same (i am sure you already know that)... But who knows, i am just saying you might have a gem card among those two waiting to be really overclocked









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> Im happy with just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play at 1080P and it handles all the games I play with extra fps to spare. The whole 600 series are strange lil buggas when it comes to overclocking, boosting, throttling, downclocking, etc. Took me a while to find a good overclock that it was stable at. Didn't need to overclock it but....you know! Just had too push it see how far it could go. Tried the unlock bios, but really didn't have much success with it, had a better overclock with voltage at 1.162 with K-boost enabled. Now my gpu clock doesn't throttle down when gaming or benchmarking. Here's my precision x screen shot at desktop and you could see in the bottom the constant boost doesn't drop, just a straight line across.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Overclock your Gpu's MEMORY!







... And i believe you must be doing something wrong there with your volt modding... if your card can hit up to 1201MHZ stable at 1.162mv.... It should be able to go waYY higher; probably 1300Mhz at 1.212v... Unless your card is allergic to Over-Volting... "which i doubt would be the case"







.... With the kepler GPU's, you actually gain more performance/FPS in games by pushing your MEM clock to a good length, not the "core clock", both are important, but due to the low mem bus speed the 660 has... you'll gain more performance by overclocking the mem clock if you play at 1080p or higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> I should re-read the beginning of this post, but just quickly, do you have some comps for before overclocking and after with the max power above 110%? Most of the data I have seen compares stock to max at 110%. Thanks


i think the 3dmark 11 score comparison on the first post will give you an idea on what you are looking for.. unless you have some particular games you want me to run for you... so you know what avg fps you might get while overclocked and stock.


----------



## eric2575

Hey YB:

Looked through the first post again and checked out the different scores. When I saw those, on a whim, I Googled other 3Dmark11 results and picked one of the highest scores for the GTX 660, making sure there was only one card in the rig. Here is the page: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4503653. As you can see the score is very impressive, so I tried to see if I could spot any major differences in the details. The three that popped right out are high lighted on this pic:



The core clock is set quite a bit lower than your clock, as is the memory clock, although that might be misread by the software? I mean that guys memory clock is at 10% of your memory clock. Does that make sense? He is also using an older driver version, which might also make a difference. What do you make of these readings?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> Hey YB:
> 
> Looked through the first post again and checked out the different scores. When I saw those, on a whim, I Googled other 3Dmark11 results and picked one of the highest scores for the GTX 660, making sure there was only one card in the rig. Here is the page: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4503653. As you can see the score is very impressive, so I tried to see if I could spot any major differences in the details. The three that popped right out are high lighted on this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> The core clock is set quite a bit lower than your clock, as is the memory clock, although that might be misread by the software? I mean that guys memory clock is at 10% of your memory clock. Does that make sense? He is also using an older driver version, which might also make a difference. What do you make of these readings?


I believe Lucid Virtu MVP software is enabled on that test run... A lot of things do not align properly... the 660 cannot get up to 10,000 on 3d mark 11 without Lucid Virtu MVP Enabled... that score is the 670's range.. It's just impossible for a single 660 at the moment, especially with that i5 CPU... Unless it's under Nitrogen cooling or some bizarre cooling procedure... Even with that... i still doubt it legit







... My ex-gtx 570 got 8,000+ 3dmarks with lucid virtu enabled... from 6000+







... so i know what that software can do to 3d mark 11 scores


----------



## Mr White

Quote:


> If you really want your gpu's to "really" outperform a single 680 (when i say really, i mean.. show you they were worth your money with no regrets)... then overclock those babies the right way mister! biggrin.gif... Hard Ocp's benched 660 (non ti) is one of the worst clocked 660's i have come across... your Gpu's are definitely different, even though they are from the same retailer as hard ocp's 660.. it does not mean they are all going to clock the same (i am sure you already know that)... But who knows, i am just saying you might have a gem card among those two waiting to be really overclocked smile.gif


That is the plan actualy! But so far i've just used some safe clocking on both as i am discovering oc and i know so few that i could hardly try to figure out a proper h24 oc by myself yet.
Let's hope so, i'd probably wc a gem card later if i was to found one out of them, maybe just both i can't judge already.

A quite related question came up to my mind, but do gpus in sli have to run the same clocks? So far i'm just guessing they do but your opinion would ensure that.


----------



## eric2575

I took the liberty to Google that: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110830141501AAJbWzR


----------



## Mr White

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> I took the liberty to Google that: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110830141501AAJbWzR


Sorry if such a question bother you but I'd realy appreciate some OC.net answer or link to reliable info, i often take Yahoo answers less seriously and this specific answer has 1 vote and no source... I'm sure OC.net knows how it works deep down and thus give a serious answer.


----------



## eric2575

Wasn't trying to be condescending, nor did it bother me. Sorry if you saw it that way.


----------



## eric2575

Did a bit more research and found this: http://www.overclock.net/t/598376/different-sli-clock-speed-clarification

Again, just trying to help. It is obvious, however, that the basic answer to your core question - "do gpus in sli have to run the same clocks?" is no.


----------



## Mr White

Thanks eric for you time and answer, some people often use such answer ironicaly, my bad for thinking it was so, no offense i hope.

I eventualy ran on the FAQ: SLi here which helped a lot an confirmed your answer.

I came to the conclusion that it will be all about getting the best matching oc on these cards to run oc'ed sli then, that will be some work to figure it out as even same cards are told to get stable oc differently.


----------



## eric2575

No worries. If it didn't take some tinkering, I don't think any of us would be doing it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr White*
> 
> A quite related question came up to my mind, but do gpus in sli have to run the same clocks? So far i'm just guessing they do but your opinion would ensure that.


Elric is right... You do not have to run them at the same speed, My top gpu can do 1319mhz on the core clock without crashing at all... but the second one is not stable at 1319mhz, and sometimes crashes... it can only stay at 1303Mhz.. Then when it comes to the memory clock, the top card can do +350Mhz but crashes above that, while the second card can do +450mhz stable... that

1st card (CC) 1319MHz, (MC) +350 MHz
2nd card (CC) 1303MHz, (MC) +450 MHz

I however ended up running both cards at (CC) 1293Mhz (MC) +350 Mhz #SweetSpot









If you want to get your sweet spot too, then do as i did, and overclock both cards seperately to the max it can go, then run both cards at the slower card's (CC) speed, Same as Memory Clock... But If the gap between both cards is large, e.g "first card runs at 1201mhz, and second card runs at 1320mhz"... Then i would say run them on different settings for more fps...


----------



## revro

i OCed my q9550 and now the avg fps have increased too, data in my signature







nice boost, tough i think even 0msaa fxaa runs in FC3 so it looks great. and the fps boost in BF3 was pretty significant.
cant go more as my rams are 800mhz only, and i have 4 of them so they would make a lot of heat. also FSB is 1600 so i dont want to go over this treshold.

best
revro


----------



## Badwrench

This seem about right for my rig?

P6404 Linky









Have my EVGA 660SC at 110% power, +75 core, and +125 mem. Tops out at 63C during stress testing, but the fan is spinning pretty good.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This seem about right for my rig?
> 
> P6404 Linky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have my EVGA 660SC at 110% power, +75 core, and +125 mem. Tops out at 63C during stress testing, but the fan is spinning pretty good.


Lol... your link goes to a map location for Edwards San Marcos Stadium 18 Movie Showtimes... hehehe.. fix it, and always double check so you don't put important info on the web







... i made that mistake before


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Lol... your link goes to a map location for Edwards San Marcos Stadium 18 Movie Showtimes... hehehe.. fix it, and always double check so you don't put important info on the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i made that mistake before


Whoops. Here is the correct link









http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Flists%2Fdisplay%2Fview%2Fid%2F2750001&v=1&libid=1358570496952&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F5611205&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F153926%2Fbadwrench&title=Stay%20Classy%20San%20Diego&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F5611205&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13585705040152


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Flists%2Fdisplay%2Fview%2Fid%2F2750001&v=1&libid=1358570496952&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F5611205&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F153926%2Fbadwrench&title=Stay%20Classy%20San%20Diego&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F5611205&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13585705040152


Fixed.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5611205

edit: When I clicked your link, it didn't work for me. Must be a problem on my end.


----------



## Badwrench

Yeah, I could have made the link pretty, but since it was all I was posting, didn't.

Thanks for making it pretty though









Currently playing with higher memory oc, will post when done.

Edit: looks like 6406 is it for now. Need cooler temps in the apt. to go further. Wife has the heater on


----------



## Badwrench

What do you guys think of this card: ZOTAC ZT-60901-10M GeForce GTX 660 2GB Currently $30 less than my EVGA 660SC. I am currently within the 30 day exchange at Fry's and am thinking of exchanging mine for one of these to save a few $$.


----------



## eric2575

Is your EVGA the SC 3GB version? If so, I took the liberty to do a comparison at Newegg between the two cards: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006662&IsNodeId=1&Description=gtx%20660&page=2&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1|14-130-834^14-130-834-TS%2C14-500-270^14-500-270-TS

You'll also notice that the Zotac has 22 reviews on Newegg which should also give you some insight there. The core clock and the boost clock on the Z are just a bit lower than the E, but it is a few dollars less too. If yours is the 3GB version, I'd say that's the main difference in price. From my limited knowledge, a wider bus width with a 3 gig card translates into more memory bandwidth which in turn help with bigger resolutions, ie multiple monitor setup. On both of these cards, however, the bandwidth is the same at 192-bit. So this is a non issue.

Here's a small blurb on Anandtech about the pretty much non issue on 2GB vs 3GB: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2280816

Reading through the reviews, there is really nothing bad to say about the Zotac. Wait, one guy docket it because it had a terrible instruction manual? Well, on that note, you should probably not buy it since it may not be clear how to push the card into your PCI Express slot


----------



## Badwrench

Mine is actually the 2GB version. I have read all the reviews on the Zotac and EVGA cards, and the main difference is the cooler and overclocking. They are both on the reference pcb, but the Zotac comes with a lower factory oc, and also doesn't reach as high as my card when oc'ed further. Difference is 3 to 5%. However, the Zotac runs about 10C cooler due to the dual fan setup, and is much quieter when the fans do spin up.


----------



## eric2575

Hmmm, seems like you are answering your own question. Difference in performance 3 to 5% vs difference in price of ??? Smaller card, better cooling, quieter spin up...go get the Zotac


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> Hmmm, seems like you are answering your own question. Difference in performance 3 to 5% vs difference in price of ??? Smaller card, better cooling, quieter spin up...go get the Zotac


Yeah, the more I think about it, the more I talk myself into it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Yeah, the more I think about it, the more I talk myself into it.


I'll say.. first volt-mod your EVGA SC and see if you are getting above 1250MHZ stable.. The zotac card is good, but i don't think you will be able to push it as far as you would be able to push the EVGA SC... And the real-time FPS you might loose if you go with the zotac will be 8-12FPS, and that can make a whole lot difference in some graphical intensive games... For example:

You run a really high end game "not overclocked" at 30fps MAX, the zotac might give you 6 fps boost when overclocked = 36 fps (still laggy) IMO... But the EVGA SC might give you 11 fps = 41 FPS (much much more playable)...

All i am saying is that the overclock-ability of the zotac might not be much compared to the SC... And the main point of getting a good "bang for the buck" card is for it to be overclocked a whole lot


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll say.. first volt-mod your EVGA SC and see if you are getting above 1250MHZ stable.. The zotac card is good, but i don't think you will be able to push it as far as you would be able to push the EVGA SC... And the real-time FPS you might loose if you go with the zotac will be 8-12FPS, and that can make a whole lot difference in some graphical intensive games... For example:
> 
> You run a really high end game "not overclocked" at 30fps MAX, the zotac might give you 6 fps boost when overclocked = 36 fps (still laggy) IMO... But the EVGA SC might give you 11 fps = 41 FPS (much much more playable)...
> 
> All i am saying is that the overclock-ability of the zotac might not be much compared to the SC... And the main point of getting a good "bang for the buck" card is for it to be overclocked a whole lot


That was my main worry when looking at the Zotac. Didn't matter as when I went to Fry's today, they had a one day deal on a PNY GTX 660Ti for $219 ($10 less than the EVGA 660 SC







) Currently playing with it right now to see how it does. So far so good. Temps are 64C under full load and it is much quieter than the EVGA card at max fan speed.


----------



## revro

i saw in many reviews that 660 get temps like 70-74C, but also see many people mentioning lower gpu temps. and i saw that my evga 660ftw signature 2 gpu fans runs at 43% when under max load.
should i adjust fan curve in msi afterburner and if yes what would you propose?

thank you
revro


----------



## eric2575

Woah, that's a pretty smokin deal. I just checked, and that sale is still going on at Frys until the 24th when the rebate runs out: http://www.frys.com/product/7265393?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
Also took to the net and read up about the card. Turns out this seems to be a real deal, running relatively cool, being a good stock card, and being easily overclocked. The card also scores in the top 6 of PassMark for high end graphics cards: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

I may just run down to Frys and pick up one of those bad boys. Thanks for the tip BW and keep us posted on the performance


----------



## revro

well 660ti is the 6th, 660 is 14th in passmark







but yes 660 is best performance for money

best
revro


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i saw in many reviews that 660 get temps like 70-74C, but also see many people mentioning lower gpu temps. and i saw that my evga 660ftw signature 2 gpu fans runs at 43% when under max load.
> should i adjust fan curve in msi afterburner and if yes what would you propose?
> 
> thank you
> revro


I would. If your case has good airflow (and you have decent ambient temps), there is no reason why you should see anything over 70C. I usually set up a fairly sharp ramp so that it stays as quiet as possible, but then jumps quickly as it nears the max temps I want to see. In the case of the 660 I had, the ramp passed 30% fan speed at 55C and ramped to 75% (max fan speed) by 68C. This way it wasn't jumping up and down under mild loads.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> Also took to the net and read up about the card. Turns out this seems to be a real deal, running relatively cool, being a good stock card, and being easily overclocked. The card also scores in the top 6 of PassMark for high end graphics cards: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html


I don't know what exactly they are benching in that chart but that performance chart seems quite shady!.. They put the GTX 580 over the HD 7970!... hmmm.... That's the first time i have ever seen that in any benchmark.... They even put the GTX 570 and GTX 480 over the GTX 660...

(-__-)"... As someone that had a 570 overclocked to 900+Mhz.. My highest 3d mark 11 score was 6000+... Oh well.. i guess they know what they are doing lol









EDIT: Yes... i was right!. This was posted by a senior moderator here at overclock.net (post number #3)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Passmark is a joke for testing GPU's. Besides SLI most likely not working, it's just way behind the times in terms of graphical difficulty/technology. Use real GPU benchmarks to test your GPU performance. See http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/ for ideas on what we use to test our GPU's around here


http://www.overclock.net/t/1349315/is-passmark-unable-to-bench-660-gtx-sli/0_40


----------



## eric2575

I did catch that - 570 and 480 over the 660. Was kind of in a hurry and didn't follow up on that. Too much information out there and everything needs to be vetted - pretty much impossible. Thanks for pointing that out YB


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric2575*
> 
> I did catch that - 570 and 480 over the 660. Was kind of in a hurry and didn't follow up on that. Too much information out there and everything needs to be vetted - pretty much impossible. Thanks for pointing that out YB


You're welcome mister!


----------



## revro

ok so i activated in MSI Afterburner the fan curve and at 60 its now on 60% and temps went down from 71-72C to 62-64 so it worked.
seems my 20 eur case is not so bad afterall, q9550 OCed to 3.4GHz 62/63C tops briefly in BF3 otherwise CPU tops 57C in FC3, and GPU 660 63-64C tops ... very nice

EDIT: ok sharper fan curve gets me to 57-58Celsius in FC3 so i am now kind of getting equal temps of gpu and cpu while cpu is just at 65-75% and gpu 99%









thanks
revro


----------



## bbush91

I have a evga's gtx 660 sc! Turned down the ti cause its performance/$ was worse than the 660. Plan on ording me a second 1 here soon for some sli action!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbush91*
> 
> I have a evga's gtx 660 sc! Turned down the ti cause its performance/$ was worse than the 660. Plan on ording me a second 1 here soon for some sli action!


With your 850w psu... You are ready for action mister!







... My 660 sli rig is the first rig i have completed that i know will stay a long long time before i upgrade... Like com'on...100-120fps in all games...what more do you want?...









The only upgrade i might do would be the 700 Nvidia series!... I don't think i would be able to resist them... Omg Imagine 780 SLI





















... the thought of it just makes me drool







lol


----------



## bbush91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With your 850w psu... You are ready for action mister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... My 660 sli rig is the first rig i have completed that i know will stay a long long time before i upgrade... Like com'on...100-120fps in all games...what more do you want?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only upgrade i might do would be the 700 Nvidia series!... I don't think i would be able to resist them... Omg Imagine 780 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the thought of it just makes me drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I know!







I'm a stickler for perf/$ so I might never get more than the x60 or equivalent lol


----------



## Shikaka

I would like to join the club please







I just picked up a MSI 660 Twin Frzr Edition for a brilliant price!

Ill post some pics as soon as i can







I cant believe how quiet thee graphics card fan is!

My 3D Mark Score doubled aswell, i am very pleased and am so glad to be back on an Nvidia GPU.


----------



## mat459




----------



## Shikaka

Here are a couple of pics....





Its actually made my CPU Temps go down aswell because it idles around 30c's and my 4890 was like 50c's and 70 - 80 on load.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually made my CPU Temps go down aswell because it idles around 30c's and my 4890 was like 50c's and 70 - 80 on load.


Oh wow!...that even looks sexier than my rig hehe







... nice cable management!


----------



## 51L4

i like your 911 tower yungbenny looks amazing black and white.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> i like your 911 tower yungbenny looks amazing black and white.


Thank you! (^_^)


----------



## zulk

Could someone please provide me a bios with the voltages unlocked, would much oblige :').

I did use kgb, even edited the cfg file as directed but after flashing the updated bios it just does not seem to work :/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Could someone please provide me a bios with the voltages unlocked, would much oblige :').
> 
> I did use kgb, even edited the cfg file as directed but after flashing the updated bios it just does not seem to work :/


What version of the 660 do you have?, and can you upload your BIOS ROM file?


----------



## zulk

I have the msi twin frozr OC version.
The damn thing won't go past 1.175









Seeing your sig I was hoping that I would be able to use your bios, I can't attach the file here hence should I upload it elsewhere ?


----------



## an7user

I'd like to join your club from overseas (Khmelnitsky-Ukraine) with KFA2 GTX 660 EX OC, thought twice before buying it (considering performance for a buck). After unlocking BIOS (I used a combination of VDT (http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/) + kgb.exe),
have currently flashed such modded BIOS
http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-11-07/i7-4056823/403x334-r

Reached such stable results

http://piccy.info/view3/4056217/975328cf830de5be6fc761fa4dad0b44/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-09-24/i7-4056217/636x671-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4056222/09c0545a8fbb8588598bfe323b1e76d2/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-09-25/i7-4056222/706x605-r[/spoiler]

Strangely enough, but actually I need to lower voltage - to reach higher stable overclock.
Measured voltage under load with multimeter(KFA has the points for measuring). I's 1,25 V , at -100 mV in afterburner, software shows 1,175 V max. But can't go lower with software, At the moment wondering if there is any sense in flashing lower voltage to avoid driver crashing, can boost further but unstable.
But I need to figure out what those two table of voltages in bios are.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I have the msi twin frozr OC version.
> The damn thing won't go past 1.175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your sig I was hoping that I would be able to use your bios, I can't attach the file here hence should I upload it elsewhere ?


Here is my

660.zip 525k .zip file
, It should work for you. Tell me if it does







.. And i hope you have a motherboard that supports the on-board GPU, just in case something goes wrong with flashing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> I'd like to join your club from overseas (Khmelnitsky-Ukraine) with KFA2 GTX 660 EX OC, thought twice before buying it (considering performance for a buck). After unlocking BIOS (I used a combination of VDT (http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/) + kgb.exe),
> have currently flashed such modded BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-11-07/i7-4056823/403x334-r
> 
> 
> Reached such stable results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4056217/975328cf830de5be6fc761fa4dad0b44/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-09-24/i7-4056217/636x671-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4056222/09c0545a8fbb8588598bfe323b1e76d2/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-01-30-09-25/i7-4056222/706x605-r
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Strangely enough, but actually I need to lower voltage - to reach higher stable overclock.
> Measured voltage under load with multimeter(KFA has the points for measuring). I's 1,25 V , at -100 mV in afterburner, software shows 1,175 V max. But can't go lower with software, At the moment wondering if there is any sense in flashing lower voltage to avoid driver crashing, can boost further but unstable.
> But I need to figure out what those two table of voltages in bios are.


Have you tried Evga precision X software? You should use that instead of MSI AfterBurner. To help resolve your crash issue, return your GPU to stock settings (Non Overclocked) and also run Heaven Benchmark in windowed mode, while Evga precision X software is running at the background. I say this so you can tell your MAX boost clock without overclock.

I used to run at +80 MHZ on 1.175mv, but after i flashed my bios with a modded one, i had to reduce my overclock settings to +40MHZ on the core. When i ran at +80, i would get a max boost clock of about 1254Mhz, after overvolting my GPU with the 150% power TDP and 1.212mv, i was already running at 1254Mhz! on stock settings, so +40 was all i needed to run at 1293Mhz. Your +100 Mhz on your core clock might be too high for your GPU to handle. You have to find your max boost clock without overclocking, then try to add something to make it run at 1290Mhz-1300Mhz. Your card reaches it's Max boost clock when it hits up to 1.212mv, if your GPU already gets up to 1254 Mhz without overclock, and you add +100Mhz to it, that's a Max boost clock of 1354 Mhz (Which is too high for your GPU to handle), that's why it crashes, and is stable at lower voltage. The card will not go up to 1354 Mhz Max Boost Clock unless it runs at 1.212mv. I hope you understand what i am trying to say.


----------



## an7user

*Yungbenny911*
I get your point very clearly, max default boost on my card is 1110 MHz, no matter what the Power Target is and software increased/decreased voltage. I tried both EVGA tool and Gigabyte OC GUru also.
By the way, when I change the voltage in software, my multimeter doesn't detect any hardware voltage change - i.e. in 3D under load it seems to be stuck at 1,25 V according to it.
So the only thing that my boost reacts to is the default clock raise, but it comes in combination with the voltage increase till 1,175 in software and 1,25 hardware. And bump into a hardware TDP limitation.
And one more question: in software monitoring do you see 1,212 V?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *Yungbenny911*
> I get your point very clearly, max default boost on my card is 1110 MHz, no matter what the Power Target is and software increased/decreased voltage. I tried both EVGA tool and Gigabyte OC GUru also.
> By the way, when I change the voltage in software, my multimeter doesn't detect any hardware voltage change - i.e. in 3D under load it seems to be stuck at 1,25 V according to it.
> So the only thing that my boost reacts to is the default clock raise, but it comes in combination with the voltage increase till 1,175 in software and 1,25 hardware. And bump into a hardware TDP limitation.
> And one more question: in software monitoring do you see 1,212 V?


Yes! i see 1.212v, If you don't see 1.212v then maybe you changed the wrong values, or something. If you dump your bios, i can help you Mod it myself


----------



## an7user

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.23 !!!
http://www.file-upload.net/download-713 ... r.exe.html


----------



## an7user

http://www.file-upload.net/download-7133217/KeplerBiosTweaker.exe.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.23 !!!
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-713 ... r.exe.html


That is a very good looking tool!.. wow, i'll add it to the description (if it works). Although it is more complicated than the kgb unlocking tool


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here is my
> 
> 660.zip 525k .zip file
> , It should work for you. Tell me if it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. And i hope you have a motherboard that supports the on-board GPU, just in case something goes wrong with flashing.
> Have you tried Evga precision X software? You should use that instead of MSI AfterBurner. To help resolve your crash issue, return your GPU to stock settings (Non Overclocked) and also run Heaven Benchmark in windowed mode, while Evga precision X software is running at the background. I say this so you can tell your MAX boost clock without overclock.
> 
> I used to run at +80 MHZ on 1.175mv, but after i flashed my bios with a modded one, i had to reduce my overclock settings to +40MHZ on the core. When i ran at +80, i would get a max boost clock of about 1254Mhz, after overvolting my GPU with the 150% power TDP and 1.212mv, i was already running at 1254Mhz! on stock settings, so +40 was all i needed to run at 1293Mhz. Your +100 Mhz on your core clock might be too high for your GPU to handle. You have to find your max boost clock without overclocking, then try to add something to make it run at 1290Mhz-1300Mhz. Your card reaches it's Max boost clock when it hits up to 1.212mv, if your GPU already gets up to 1254 Mhz without overclock, and you add +100Mhz to it, that's a Max boost clock of 1354 Mhz (Which is too high for your GPU to handle), that's why it crashes, and is stable at lower voltage. The card will not go up to 1354 Mhz Max Boost Clock unless it runs at 1.212mv. I hope you understand what i am trying to say.


Thanks for all the help, rep added









Do you have Kboost turned on ?
I have it on but while in unigine heaven it throttles down :S I was on 1280 but it would throttle down.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Thanks for all the help, rep added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Kboost turned on ?
> I have it on but while in unigine heaven it throttles down :S I was on 1280 but it would throttle down.


I don't have k-boost on, I don't really like running my cards at max clock settings all the time. In regards to your core clock going down in some scenes in Heaven, that's just how kepler GPU's work. K-boost will only keep your card at your max boost clock, with the overclock settings you provided, your card will automatically use the available headroom it has to add more "Mhz's" to make it up to 1280Mhz, so eventually, the card can fluctuate within the values of your max stated boost clock K-boost run's at to your additional overclock settings.

I have not tried the new Kepler BIOS modding software, but i see in it's settings that you can change the values of your max boost clock. When i am done modding my bios with it and re-flashing, i will see if setting K-boost ON can make it run at about 1300Mhz without going below that.







. I will get back with feedback when i am done.


----------



## mat459

In Heaven I was getting 13Mhz dips with the modded BIOS and still after I flashed back to the stock BIOS. The overclocking guide you linked me to said this was not ok yungbenny. But then I noticed I wasn't getting that when playing games. I flashed back to the modded BIOS about an hour ago and games are running smooth. 1280 boost clock. I'm pretty much maxing out everything I've tried, except Crysis 3 Beta. Granted, I'm at 1360x768 max resolution.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> In Heaven I was getting 13Mhz dips with the modded BIOS and still after I flashed back to the stock BIOS. The overclocking guide you linked me to said this was not ok yungbenny. But then I noticed I wasn't getting that when playing games. I flashed back to the modded BIOS about an hour ago and games are running smooth. 1280 boost clock. I'm pretty much maxing out everything I've tried, except Crysis 3 Beta. Granted, I'm at 1360x768 max resolution.


What level of performance (FPS) are you getting in Crysis 3 MAX settings 1080p? Is it THAT demanding to the GPU?


----------



## mat459

I can't play 1080p, my monitor doesn't support it. At 1360x768 with everything else maxed, I get 30-50fps. Still very playable. I think it will probably do 60fps in single player at my resolution.


----------



## revro

i play crysis 3 mp on 1080p and getting 40+ minimum fps at very high and fxaa, gpu at 99% utilization







but cpu is also being fully utilized
with 4msaa i am getting 31-35fps

best
revro


----------



## lsdmax

Hello! I request to remove the link to the program Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.23
And ban the user "an7ser"
This user because of their petty ambitions put this program
you. To then have the weight for Russian users.
At least ask to delete your account an7ser and not to talk to him ..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> Hello! I request to remove the link to the program Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.23
> And ban the user "an7ser"
> This user because of their petty ambitions put this program
> you. To then have the weight for Russian users.
> At least ask to delete your account an7ser and not to talk to him ..


Hello, I find it a little hard to understand what you are trying to say. Did anything go wrong with the tool? And i don't know what you mean when you say, "To then have the weight for Russian users."

BTW: i did not insert it in the First post because i have not tested it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question...it is easy to OC and stock 660 ?? I want to get the Zotac 660

stock clocks are 993.....its possible to reach at least 1150??


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question...it is easy to OC and stock 660 ?? I want to get the Zotac 660
> 
> stock clocks are 993.....its possible to reach at least 1150??


my stock 660 reaches 1150 no problem stocl clock at 993 also


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.23 !!!
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-713 ... r.exe.html


this program kicks ass!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question...it is easy to OC and stock 660 ?? I want to get the Zotac 660
> 
> stock clocks are 993.....its possible to reach at least 1150??


It's either you get the MSI or EVGA SC 660, if you don't get those, or the gigabyte, get the 7850 and overclock that card... the zotac will be outmatched by the 7850.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's either you get the MSI or EVGA SC 660, if you don't get those, or the gigabyte, get the 7850 and overclock that card... the zotac will be outmatched by the 7850.


Why those two cards ??


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Why those two cards ??


They have custom PCB's for overclocking better. On stock they can easily hit *1251MHz*, then if over-volted with the mod, you are likely going to get up to *1306Mhz*... The zotac has the reference PCB, that's why it's sold much cheaper. If you go with the MSI or EVGA SC (Msi preferably), You will get more performance than a stock 660TI when overclocked, and only 6% difference from a 660ti when not overclocked. So you will definitely get your money worth if you go with the MSI, the zotac is a good card, but not worth it for the cheaper price IMO. The only reason why it's cheaper is because it cannot match those cards i mentioned.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Ok thanks, this is the EVGA one ?? its just 5$ more than the Zotac

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-192-Bit-Graphics-02G-P4-2660-KR/dp/B009F7HFRA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359934233&sr=8-2&keywords=EVGA+GTX+660


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Ok thanks, this is the EVGA one ?? its just 5$ more than the Zotac
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-192-Bit-Graphics-02G-P4-2660-KR/dp/B009F7HFRA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359934233&sr=8-2&keywords=EVGA+GTX+660


The one you selected is the Stock Evga 660. The SC (Super Clocked) Evga 660 is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130826

This MSI 660 would overclock better than that evga, and run cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127699. My reference Evga 670 was a waste of money lol


----------



## revro

hmm, 660 SC has different board than 660FTW?

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm, 660 SC has different board than 660FTW?
> 
> best
> revro


They look the same, only difference is the FTW is clocked higher than the SC


----------



## Skhatri15

I just completed my first ever PC build!!!!!

I just got the EVGA 660 superclocked edition! I was going to get the 660ti but I really did a good amount of research only to figure out it really is NOT worth the extra hundred bucks (in my opinion). I am extremely happy with this card!

I would love to do all that overclocking stuff, but I'm new and I think I should just be happy and chill for now with my new PC and get into overclocking a little later on. I'm kinda busy with school and all so I don't have too much spare time to read up on that as of now.

Also, my Asrock z77 Extreme4 motherboard came with the Virtu MVP. I feel like I have it working, because it shows the logo when I play the games that are listed that work with Virtu, but I keep getting the same capped FPS. I don't know why? I don't know where I messed up, and I've been searching for solutions all over the net, but it seems like most people who have a problem with that generally run into issues pertaining to crashes and black screens; I don't get any of that. I just would like for me to be able to have v-sync enabled and have higher than 60 fps, but no matter what I do, whenever I enable v-sync, I'm capped at 60! The games I've tried this on are Diablo 3, and Borderlands. Borderlands doesn't seem to have a v-sync option but it just stays at a solid 62 FPS with or without Virtu MVP.

Sorry if I got a little









Again, very happy with my GTX 660 and my new PC!!!


----------



## revro

the why did you recommended SC if FTW just costs 10-20 more bucks and is even faster?









best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> I just completed my first ever PC build!!!!!
> 
> I just got the EVGA 660 superclocked edition! I was going to get the 660ti but I really did a good amount of research only to figure out it really is NOT worth the extra hundred bucks (in my opinion). I am extremely happy with this card!
> 
> I would love to do all that overclocking stuff, but I'm new and I think I should just be happy and chill for now with my new PC and get into overclocking a little later on. I'm kinda busy with school and all so I don't have too much spare time to read up on that as of now.
> 
> Also, my Asrock z77 Extreme4 motherboard came with the Virtu MVP. I feel like I have it working, because it shows the logo when I play the games that are listed that work with Virtu, but I keep getting the same capped FPS. I don't know why? I don't know where I messed up, and I've been searching for solutions all over the net, but it seems like most people who have a problem with that generally run into issues pertaining to crashes and black screens; I don't get any of that. I just would like for me to be able to have v-sync enabled and have higher than 60 fps, but no matter what I do, whenever I enable v-sync, I'm capped at 60! The games I've tried this on are Diablo 3, and Borderlands. Borderlands doesn't seem to have a v-sync option but it just stays at a solid 62 FPS with or without Virtu MVP.
> 
> Sorry if I got a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, very happy with my GTX 660 and my new PC!!!


I am glad you are happy with your new PC and GPU!







... I would say, find time and overclock that baby! It's much easier than you think... Get your card somewhere close to 1254Mhz or higher and your job is done mister!









In regards to your FPS cap, i will recommend you uninstall Lucid Virtu Mvp from your system, restart your system and update your GPU's driver to the latest beta driver http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy.

After installation of the beta driver, right click on your desktop and go the Nvidia control panel, under *Manage 3D settings*, scroll down and you should see the option for *Vertical Sync* then set it to *Adaptive*. Start your game again and see if you still get only 60 Fps cap on. Note that you have to disable V sync in the game you are playing.

With Lucid Virtu installed, my GTX 670's Experience was Hell!... Problems here and there with Bf3 textures and all, Until i got rid of that software. TBH, that software does not do anything for a gamer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> the why did you recommended SC if FTW just costs 10-20 more bucks and is even faster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I saw a post where he said his max was 220$, so the 660 SC was pushing it 10$ higher than his budget, adding extra $ for minuscule gain in performance between both cards would be pushing it for him. Besides he would be overclocking, and i don't see any reason why the 660 SC will not overclock just as good as the FTW


----------



## bittbull187

I have two 660 ftw sig 2 list worthy?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So my GTX 670 is unstable and having intermitten issues I cant trace(as well as 4GB being useless). So I am sending back to newegg for a refund, and with the money I bought 2X Zotac GTX 660's. Thank to the help of OP for helping me decide.

Here they are:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500270

I figure I will play with these guys a bit before GTX 7 series comes out, and just abuse them with overclocking in the mean time.


----------



## Skhatri15

Okay just a couple questions for you then if you don't mind







.

1. What should the temp of my GPU be normally, and what should it be when it's over clocked?

2. Should I overclock my CPU as well? It's an i7 3770k but It doesn't even really get warm, it stays between 15-27 on idle, and 45ish to 60 on load.

3. So are you telling me to uninstall Virtu MVP, then install the latest beta driver for my gtx 660, and enable adaptive v ysnc and then reinstall virtue mvp? I don't think it's possible to have a higher fps cap than 60 on v sync since that's my monitors refresh rate. But with virtualy v sync via Virtu MVP it's supposed give me a higher cap and I saw the video of it working too, as well as some benchmarks people posted.

Thank you


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So my GTX 670 is unstable and having intermitten issues I cant trace(as well as 4GB being useless). So I am sending back to newegg for a refund, and with the money I bought 2X Zotac GTX 660's. Thank to the help of OP for helping me decide.
> 
> Here they are:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500270
> 
> I figure I will play with these guys a bit before GTX 7 series comes out, and just abuse them with overclocking in the mean time.


They would definitely last you till the 700 series come out, and would even give you a reason to want to upgrade







. I also plan on getting the 700 series SLI. I already have money saved up for them







... Just waiting for Nvidia to release them and take my money already! (if they are worth it)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Okay just a couple questions for you then if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1. What should the temp of my GPU be normally, and what should it be when it's over clocked?
> 
> 2. Should I overclock my CPU as well? It's an i7 3770k but It doesn't even really get warm, it stays between 15-27 on idle, and 45ish to 60 on load.
> 
> 3. So are you telling me to uninstall Virtu MVP, then install the latest beta driver for my gtx 660, and enable adaptive v ysnc and then reinstall virtue mvp? I don't think it's possible to have a higher fps cap than 60 on v sync since that's my monitors refresh rate. But with virtualy v sync via Virtu MVP it's supposed give me a higher cap and I saw the video of it working too, as well as some benchmarks people posted.
> 
> Thank you


1. My GPU Overclocked to 1293MHZ never goes above 69c... I have not seen 70c ever. So without overclock, i can guess 60c below...

2. You do not need to overclock your 3770k if all you do is game, but it's a "K" Intel processor, so it's made to be overclocked







. It would be a waste of money if you don't overclock that processor, Mine is sitting at 4.8 GHZ









3. I am saying you should un-install it, and don't install it again. The drivers should work fine for you. The only thing Lucid Virtu does that is actually beneficial is that it gives you the ability to use the Intel 4000 GPU for video rendering. Since your Monitor is 60HZ ONLY. There will be no Magical Software that would make it go above that. Whether you get 80FPS or 120FPS, all you would see would be 60fps. Trust me, i have had virtu also, and i have the same MOBO as you do, it will only give you problems here and there until you take it off.


----------



## Ausylon

I've got en eVGA GTX 660 SC running stock and plan to try the bios change to squeeze some more performance out of it. So far, I am happy with stock performance though.


----------



## revro

i have FTW but its on 1178-1180 out of box instead of 1137 as it should be








3570k/3770k is not much to overclock and not on stock cooler. if you want to oc you will need a custom cooler, tough if i wanted to oc, i would take i5 2500k or i7 2600/26700k as these can go very high and generate lower temperatures. i guess intel saw how well sandy was able to oc, so they neutered ivys temp characteristics. i guess you need to oc these sandy/ivy bridge only if you go SLI/crossfire for single gpu i dont believe you need to OC the cpu at all

best
revro


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> They would definitely last you till the 700 series come out, and would even give you a reason to want to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also plan on getting the 700 series SLI. I already have money saved up for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just waiting for Nvidia to release them and take my money already! (if they are worth it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My GPU Overclocked to 1293MHZ never goes above 69c... I have not seen 70c ever. So without overclock, i can guess 60c below...
> 
> 2. You do not need to overclock your 3770k if all you do is game, but it's a "K" Intel processor, so it's made to be overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be a waste of money if you don't overclock that processor, Mine is sitting at 4.8 GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I am saying you should un-install it, and don't install it again. The drivers should work fine for you. The only thing Lucid Virtu does that is actually beneficial is that it gives you the ability to use the Intel 4000 GPU for video rendering. Since your Monitor is 60HZ ONLY. There will be no Magical Software that would make it go above that. Whether you get 80FPS or 120FPS, all you would see would be 60fps. Trust me, i have had virtu also, and i have the same MOBO as you do, it will only give you problems here and there until you take it off.


AH okay, yeah. Well I got virtu to work now but it really only works in benchmarks lol. So yeah really no need for it since it doesn't do anything for me in games. Also, After I installed the latest beta drivers, Crysis 3 MP beta won't launch anymore. It asks to change the color scheme and then it just doesn't launch. I think I'm going to install the latest non beta version.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> AH okay, yeah. Well I got virtu to work now but it really only works in benchmarks lol. So yeah really no need for it since it doesn't do anything for me in games. Also, After I installed the latest beta drivers, Crysis 3 MP beta won't launch anymore. It asks to change the color scheme and then it just doesn't launch. I think I'm going to install the latest non beta version.


Anytime you are installing new Nvidia Drivers, always make sure you click on *custom*, then check *perform clean install*. If you do an upgrade/update, you will end up having conflicting files. But if you perform a clean install, you will be less likely to run into Driver issues.


----------



## mat459

Has anyone got the new 3DMark yet?
This is my score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18595
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14026


----------



## zulk

Many thanks to Yungbenny911 for the bios but looks like my max clocks are 1254 mhz in boost, and anything beyond that just crashes my card. I have Kboost on and having decent performance with this card quite pleased with the performance for the money I paid for it looks like I might get a second one


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Has anyone got the new 3DMark yet?
> This is my score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18595
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14026


This is mine: FIRE STRIKE @ 1293Mhz +350 on the memory clock

Single card: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21051


SLI: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19648


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Many thanks to Yungbenny911 for the bios but looks like my max clocks are 1254 mhz in boost, and anything beyond that just crashes my card. I have Kboost on and having decent performance with this card quite pleased with the performance for the money I paid for it looks like I might get a second one


Thanks to you too







A second 660 will be bliss


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Anytime you are installing new Nvidia Drivers, always make sure you click on *custom*, then check *perform clean install*. If you do an upgrade/update, you will end up having conflicting files. But if you perform a clean install, you will be less likely to run into Driver issues.


Thanks for the tip







.

How much of a performance increase would I be getting with an overclocked gpu? Let's say in a game like Crysis 3 open beta? A couple frames?


----------



## 51L4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35980


----------



## bittbull187

Well I can't get the bios rom off mine gpuz only pulling partial bios 96kb instead of 149kb


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How much of a performance increase would I be getting with an overclocked gpu? Let's say in a game like Crysis 3 open beta? A couple frames?


In crysis 3, it would depend on the resolution and AA setting you are running at, if you are running on Fxaa, you would most likely see 7-14 AVG FPS increase, but if you crank up the AA a lot (e.g x8 Msaa) you wold likely see 5-7 Fps increase. The higher the AA, the lesser the Noticeable FPS gap you would get. I just ran these Haven Benchmark scores now to give you an idea of how X8 MSAA will turn out on crysis 3.

When i have time, i will re-install Crysis 3 and run the benchmark using FRAPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35980


Wow, nice!. I think my 3770k really pushes my Gpu ahead in FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Well I can't get the bios rom off mine gpuz only pulling partial bios 96kb instead of 149kb


What type of card do you have? You can get your BIOS ROM file from your manufacturer's website. go to their Support page and download a BIOS firmware update from them, and just take out the ROM file that comes with it, Mod it, and flash it


----------



## bittbull187

That's just it my cards are evga gtx 660 ftw sig 2 , 2 gb. There isn't any firmware updates for them, if anybody is aware of a spot to get the bios from greatly appreciated. Just want to unlock volatge and add a little power say 150-%


----------



## bittbull187

That's just it my cards are evga gtx 660 ftw sig 2 , 2 gb. There isn't any firmware updates for them, if anybody is aware of a spot to get the bios from greatly appreciated. Just want to unlock volatge and add a little power say 150-%


----------



## malmental

new comer to this thread, a few know me from the 660 Ti and the nVidia Surround threads though.
I have a chance for a slight upgrade for minimal expense, trying to decide if I want to or not.
like I said it's a small upgrade but I'm bored and just might do it anyways.
I have a chance to go from -448's in SLi to 660's for a total of about $60 outta pocket.
I'm thinking the 2GB of VRAM over the 1.25GB might be worth it.

thoughts and thanks in advance for your opinions.
cheers..


----------



## revro

see my game fps info in signature, and thats me possibly bottlenecked by [email protected] if it costs you just 60bucks to get 2 660why not. it will be another year till 760 comes

best
revro


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> In crysis 3, it would depend on the resolution and AA setting you are running at, if you are running on Fxaa, you would most likely see 7-14 AVG FPS increase, but if you crank up the AA a lot (e.g x8 Msaa) you wold likely see 5-7 Fps increase. The higher the AA, the lesser the Noticeable FPS gap you would get. I just ran these Haven Benchmark scores now to give you an idea of how X8 MSAA will turn out on crysis 3.
> 
> When i have time, i will re-install Crysis 3 and run the benchmark using FRAPS.
> 
> 
> Wow, nice!. I think my 3770k really pushes my Gpu ahead in FPS.
> What type of card do you have? You can get your BIOS ROM file from your manufacturer's website. go to their Support page and download a BIOS firmware update from them, and just take out the ROM file that comes with it, Mod it, and flash it


Wow that's pretty decent. I actually either keep anti aliasing off or I just use fxa


----------



## tdrloux

Nice topic, is that the official gtx 660 owners club now?
Tomorrow i will get my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 660 OC


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Nice topic, is that the official gtx 660 owners club now?
> Tomorrow i will get my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 660 OC


This thread was created as a rant at first







, then i just decided to make it a 660's discussion thread where people with 660's can come and share their experiences with the card. I do not know how to make it official, because i am new to overclock.net. If anyone knows how to do so then i would be glad to know and create a list to add people to it







. But if else, you can just leave a comment and post your benches. IMO it does not really make that much of a difference if it's official or not, unless un-official threads like this one get deleted after a couple of months.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My two beautiful zotac's will be here tomorrow. WOOT!!

Cant wait to see what they can do. As long as I can mostly max crysis 3 campaign im good.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> My two beautiful zotac's will be here tomorrow. WOOT!!
> 
> Cant wait to see what they can do. As long as I can mostly max crysis 3 campaign im good.










Please do post your benches and 3D mark11/heaven scores. I hope they clock better than my cards hehe


----------



## najiro

Count me in! ASUS GTX 660 DCUII owner here.








I love this card! Beat my friend's GTX 570 and another one using HD 7870 for some reason in 3dmark 11 scores. Currently downloading 3d Mark 13. Will also post results later.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> That's just it my cards are evga gtx 660 ftw sig 2 , 2 gb. There isn't any firmware updates for them, if anybody is aware of a spot to get the bios from greatly appreciated. Just want to unlock volatge and add a little power say 150-%


Use the saved ROM file from Gpu-Z. Mine did the same thing your's did too, i saved my ROM with GPU-Z and it saved as 97.5kb as opposed to the usual 144kb (or so). The KGB unlocking tool read it just fine and re-unlocked it, so i guess it does not really matter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Count me in! ASUS GTX 660 DCUII owner here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this card! Beat my friend's GTX 570 and another one using HD 7870 for some reason in 3dmark 11 scores. Currently downloading 3d Mark 13. Will also post results later.


Welcome Mister!.








The 570 does not surprise me, but your friends 7870 got me thinking though







, considering all the blah blah blah that has been going on with AMD drivers -__-". I still love phys x too much to trade it for 7 fps and so so drivers hehe #JustSaying


----------



## najiro

Yeah, funny how I got 1000+ gap between an evga GTX 570 and my GTX 660 in 3dmark 11. Not sure why my friend's HIS 7870 is scoring really low. Will try that bios thingy I read in the first pages. How do you do that? I boosts overclock speeds? Anybody here who did that successfully? Any consequences if it fails?


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Yeah, funny how I got 1000+ gap between an evga GTX 570 and my GTX 660 in 3dmark 11. Not sure why my friend's HIS 7870 is scoring really low. Will try that bios thingy I read in the first pages. How do you do that? I boosts overclock speeds? Anybody here who did that successfully? Any consequences if it fails?


make sure you backup your bios


----------



## tdrloux

I am a little disapointed.
During the unigine heaven benchmark the card make a noise, and it's not fans fault, when i stop the fans with my fingers the noise persist










My PSU is Corsair CX 430.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am a little disapointed.
> During the unigine heaven benchmark the card make a noise, and it's not fans fault, when i stop the fans with my fingers the noise persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PSU is Corsair CX 430.










NO.!!!!
that sux man..


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO.!!!!
> that sux man..


I will try to play far cry 3 (less stress gpu) and observe if it start noise.

Can I overclock without BIOSMOD? just the MSI afterburner set to 110 power limit is sufficient?


----------



## malmental

try it like that.
open up your case too and see if you can pinpoint the noise either GPU or PSU, unless your certain it's the GPU..


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> try it like that.
> open up your case too and see if you can pinpoint the noise either GPU or PSU, unless your certain it's the GPU..


The case is open, playing que video card noise too. I have to change my card in the shop. Maybe i will get the MSI GTX 660 :/
I will try to test the card tomorrow with a OCZ 400W PSU, i dont have any other better PSU to test


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> The case is open, playing que video card noise too. I have to change my card in the shop. Maybe i will get the MSI GTX 660 :/
> I will try to test the card tomorrow with a OCZ 400W PSU, i dont have any other better PSU to test


I tested now with the PCI-E adaptator. Using 2 molex to PCI-E, the noise persist.
And the most interesting is: when I pause the unigine heaven or the game, the noise instant stop, when i play again it instant start.
*I do not recommend the windforce model.*


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I tested now with the PCI-E adaptator. Using 2 molex to PCI-E, the noise persist.
> And the most interesting is: when I pause the unigine heaven or the game, the noise instant stop, when i play again it instant start.
> *I do not recommend the windforce model.*


I will make a video to record the noise and show for you all.


----------



## malmental

thanks for the updates...


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I will make a video to record the noise and show for you all.


I tried did record the card but my tablet xoom cant record the noise. Maybe because the noise is very treble.
Sorry you guys.
Another problem in gigabyte windforce model is: the plastic that envolve the fans touch one of the heatpipes. When the RPM goes up, the plastic tremble and it do another noise







At least that noise i fix just touching the plastic and it stop tremble.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So is there any special optimizing stuff for seting up SLI? I know with amd you gotta download the CAP along with the driver for crossfire, but is there anything Im missing for Nvidia? I got them and did a clean install of the driver, then clicked SLI option. Both GPUs run around 90-95% in Crysis 3 and metro 2033.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I am a little disapointed.
> During the unigine heaven benchmark the card make a noise, and it's not fans fault, when i stop the fans with my fingers the noise persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PSU is Corsair CX 430.


IMO. I'll advice you return that card and get the MSI twin frozer III 660. The noise you are talking about might be a coil whine, it only comes up when you are running a stressful application. I mostly see AMD GPU users post about it in the 7xxx series, and i barely see Nvidia 6xx users post about that noise, but Nvidia is not excluded when it comes to coil whine.

Just return that card, it is definitely under-performing. That score you have in heaven is what my MSI 660 got at stock clock and 90% TDP. I know not all MSI 660's will clock as well as mine do, but you stand a better chance at overclocking with the MSI cards due to their custom pcb's







.

I'll still say it over and over again. *I only recommend the EVGA SC signature 1 or 2 660, and the MSI Twin forzer III N660. If you cannot afford to pay the extra 15-20$ for them, get the 7850 and overclock it







.*

Other manufactures are good too, i'am not trying to trash them, but when it comes to the 660's they are not just as good at overclocking as the two i mentioned. Maybe that's why they cost less. But maybe that's just my opinion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So is there any special optimizing stuff for seting up SLI? I know with amd you gotta download the CAP along with the driver for crossfire, but is there anything Im missing for Nvidia? I got them and did a clean install of the driver, then clicked SLI option. Both GPUs run around 90-95% in Crysis 3 and metro 2033.


All you need is the Nvidia drivers "From what i know" i don't use anything more in my rig. Sometimes a good processor can make a difference in SLI scaling, but i don't think it's going to be that much.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Yeah, funny how I got 1000+ gap between an evga GTX 570 and my GTX 660 in 3dmark 11. Not sure why my friend's HIS 7870 is scoring really low. Will try that bios thingy I read in the first pages. How do you do that? I boosts overclock speeds? Anybody here who did that successfully? Any consequences if it fails?


I successfully flashed my BIOS with no problems. Make sure you backup your original BIOS, as Yungbenny said. The consequence is that you could brick your card if something goes wrong. However, I believe you can still flash it back to the original BIOS if you have onboard video or another graphics card to use.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yo benny or any other SLI member, whats the max temp of your top card while playing a hardcore game? Crysis 3 was getting my top card up to 88c!!!!!! I swapped some fans around and made a fan profile so now the max it gets is 75c but that is still higher than I like. Not sure what else I can do. What the rated temp for these GK106 chips?

The fan wont go past 75% speed in the custom fan profile, so I have to flash it, but im sketchy to do that as I have had issues in past flashing keplers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo benny or any other SLI member, whats the max temp of your top card while playing a hardcore game? Crysis 3 was getting my top card up to 88c!!!!!! I swapped some fans around and made a fan profile so now the max it gets is 75c but that is still higher than I like. Not sure what else I can do. What the rated temp for these GK106 chips?
> 
> The fan wont go past 75% speed in the custom fan profile, so I have to flash it, but im sketchy to do that as I have had issues in past flashing keplers.




For your pc's case... i'll say 75c on your top card should be okay.. I have never gone above 70c on mine though, it's always about 64-68max after a few hours playing games. It's still a little cold here in Texas, so i don't know if that's a factor to consider. I expect it to get warmer in summer maybe 73c or more. But at 75c your card is fine!







...

88c was much though, try to keep it below 75c. If you can.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> For your pc's case... i'll say 75c on your top card should be okay.. I have never gone above 70c on mine though, it's always about 64-68max after a few hours playing games. It's still a little cold here in Texas, so i don't know if that's a factor to consider. I expect it to get warmer in summer maybe 73c or more. But at 75c your card is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 88c was much though, try to keep it below 75c. If you can.


Right on.

You always go the extra mile to help people. OCN needs more objective nice people like you. Less people like me who like to argue.









+rep bro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Right on.
> 
> You always go the extra mile to help people. OCN needs more objective nice people like you. Less people like me who like to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep bro


loool.. Thanks, i also like to argue


----------



## malmental

Corsair 200R - that's my case..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Corsair 200R - that's my case..


Nice! Ya I love it its awesome, and simple, with decent airflow. I miss my fractal define mini thought.


----------



## tdrloux

How do I unlock to over volt using MSI afterburner?
I want to overclock the memory, in stock (1.1750V) i just get 1083 in gpu and 1575 in memory...


----------



## malmental

BIOS mod...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> BIOS mod...


Some people don't read the first page







lol. I know it's tiring to scroll through pages. But i have already taken time to add reasonable information on the first post.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> BIOS mod...
> 
> 
> 
> Some people don't read the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I know it's tiring to scroll through pages. But i have already taken time to add reasonable information on the first post.
Click to expand...

rep that...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Resisting temptation to unlock my cards. lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Resisting temptation to unlock my cards. lol


OMG -__-" unlock those babies already!!! lol







. Does your CPU have internal graphics? And does your motherboard support it? If it does, then what are you waiting for?.


----------



## tdrloux

Just with biosmod i can get more than 1.1750?

This was the maximum i got stable at stock voltage


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Just with biosmod i can get more than 1.1750?
> 
> This was the maximum i got stable at stock voltage


Yes, that's the only way you can go past 1.175mv (from what i know). With the BIOS Mod, you can go up to 1.212mv and you will get an average of +40Mhz increase, some get +30Mhz, while some get +50Mhz







depends on the Gpu


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, that's the only way you can go past 1.175mv (from what i know). With the BIOS Mod, you can go up to 1.212mv and you will get an average of +40Mhz increase, some get +30Mhz, while some get +50Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the Gpu


I will do it now.


----------



## tdrloux

I have here the KGB and the cfg file. What should I change in this file? What voltage?
Someone can make a video to explain all the process?
Someone can take a pic from this cfg file?
After I edit the cfg file what should I do?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have here the KGB and the cfg file. What should I change in this file? What voltage?
> Someone can make a video to explain all the process?
> Someone can take a pic from this cfg file?
> After I edit the cfg file what should I do?


After extracting your BIOS with GPUz, rename it to "660.rom", create a new folder on your desktop, and move the "KGB.exe" modding files (not folder) and the "660.rom" into that new folder you created, and rename that folder to "MOD"

Open the "kgb.cfg" file in the MOD folder with notepad, and edit the voltage value to 1.212v. it should look like this after you edit it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






you can also edit the fan speed from there above.. When you are done editing, click SAVE not SAVE AS

Now open cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your MOD folder with "cd Desktop", "cd MOD".

Then to unlock your BIOS, type in "kbg.exe 660.rom unlock".. Your command prompt should look like this..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hit "Enter" and you should see that your bios has been unlocked if you followed all the instructions properly. It should look like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you need help flashing, tell me


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> After extracting your BIOS with GPUz, rename it to "660.rom", create a new folder on your desktop, and move the "KGB.exe" modding files (not folder) and the "660.rom" into that new folder you created, and rename that folder to "MOD"
> 
> Open the "kgb.cfg" file in the MOD folder with notepad, and edit the voltage value to 1.212v. it should look like this after you edit it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can also edit the fan speed from there above.. When you are done editing, click SAVE not SAVE AS
> 
> Now open cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your MOD folder with "cd Desktop", "cd MOD".
> 
> Then to unlock your BIOS, type in "kbg.exe 660.rom unlock".. Your command prompt should look like this..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit "Enter" and you should see that your bios has been unlocked if you followed all the instructions properly. It should look like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need help flashing, tell me


thank you!
I think a had some problem, look at my results:


Here is my KGB CFG file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



# EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
# the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
# section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
# UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
# checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
# the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
# problems leave this at 0.
#
Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0

# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 30
Fan_Max = 100

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 150

# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
# maximum frequency your card will boost to.
#Max_Boost_Freq = 1228

# WARNNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
# use these values rather than coming up with your
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
#
# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> thank you!
> I think a had some problem, look at my results:
> 
> 
> Here is my KGB CFG file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> # EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
> # the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
> # section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
> # UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
> # checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
> # the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
> # problems leave this at 0.
> #
> Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0
> 
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 150
> 
> # Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> #Max_Boost_Freq = 1228
> 
> # WARNNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000






Can you dump your bios? Let me see if i can mod it for you. And BTW, did you extract it using GPU-Z? if you did then what was the SIZE of the ROM file. I will also appreciate it if you can create a RIG with all your system specs in your profile. It will make me help you better.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> Can you dump your bios? Let me see if i can mod it for you. And BTW, did you extract it using GPU-Z? if you did then what was the SIZE of the ROM file. I will also appreciate it if you can create a RIG with all your system specs in your profile. It will make me help you better.


I extract the bios using GPU-Z. Its a 98kb rom.

I upload here:
http://www.4shared.com/file/faz2PfMO/660.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I extract the bios using GPU-Z. Its a 98kb rom.
> 
> I upload here:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/faz2PfMO/660.html


Send me a PM with your ROM file attached to it.

*Edit:*

So it seems like the ROM file you sent to me is corrupt, I guess that would explain the size; however, i found a Gigabyte GTX 660 bios from TechPowerup http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127350/Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.120824.html

and i unlocked it, so you can try this one out.


660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## 51L4

updated

KeplerBiosTweaker1.24.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> updated
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker1.24.zip 93k .zip file


Do you know the source to that software? I wanted to add it to the first post, but i have not found the developers of the software, so i cannot confirm it's legit, although from what i see it works


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Send me a PM with your ROM file attached to it.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> So it seems like the ROM file you sent to me is corrupt, I guess that would explain the size; however, i found a Gigabyte GTX 660 bios from TechPowerup http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127350/Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.120824.html
> 
> and i unlocked it, so you can try this one out.
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


thank you!
I will try it in a little while.
Why the GPU-Z took a corrupted bios?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> thank you!
> I will try it in a little while.
> Why the GPU-Z took a corrupted bios?


I have no idea, someone else complained about the size of his ROM file too... I guess Gpu-z should be the cause


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Do you know the source to that software? I wanted to add it to the first post, but i have not found the developers of the software, so i cannot confirm it's legit, although from what i see it works


found through google.. the site wasnt in english tho lol forgot the where i got it but glad i did


----------



## tdrloux

How do I flash this new bios you upload here?


----------



## Faydes

I unlocked mine but i dont really get the safe overclocking practices =/ right now mine is at 150% power target +135 gpu offset and +300 mem offset with the voltage turner to 1212

It crashes the OpenCL constantly even as low as +70 gpu clock Currently running the EVGA SC version. Im just trying to figrure out how everyone is running it as high as they are without their opencl crashing do i have to turn anything else off in bios?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> I unlocked mine but i dont really get the safe overclocking practices =/ right now mine is at 150% power target +135 gpu offset and +300 mem offset with the voltage turner to 1212
> 
> It crashes the OpenCL constantly even as low as +70 gpu clock Currently running the EVGA SC version. Im just trying to figrure out how everyone is running it as high as they are without their opencl crashing do i have to turn anything else off in bios?


That feel...
Everyone get a nice overclock, and I just crash...


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> That feel...
> Everyone get a nice overclock, and I just crash...


Yeah its pretty bloody annoying.

edit: if its any help im using the current beta drivers off guru3d the ermmm(goes to downloads folder) 313.96


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> I unlocked mine but i dont really get the safe overclocking practices =/ right now mine is at 150% power target +135 gpu offset and +300 mem offset with the voltage turner to 1212
> 
> It crashes the OpenCL constantly even as low as +70 gpu clock Currently running the EVGA SC version. Im just trying to figrure out how everyone is running it as high as they are without their opencl crashing do i have to turn anything else off in bios?


That's too high of a GPU offset. Moving the power target up to 150% automatically raises the boost clock. On the SC, with 150% power target, +35Mhz gpu offset should bring your boost clock to 1280 I believe. You probably cant go too much higher than that.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> I unlocked mine but i dont really get the safe overclocking practices =/ right now mine is at 150% power target +135 gpu offset and +300 mem offset with the voltage turner to 1212
> 
> It crashes the OpenCL constantly even as low as +70 gpu clock Currently running the EVGA SC version. Im just trying to figrure out how everyone is running it as high as they are without their opencl crashing do i have to turn anything else off in bios?


As *Mat459* has said, you are not overclocking properly. Mine is at +40 Mhz and my max boost clock is 1293Mhz. You also do not need to touch the voltage, The GPU will automatically over-volt itself to 1.212mv DON"T TOUCH IT!!! lool.. sorry for caps, i have said this so much that if i had a dollar for every time i say not to touch the voltage, i would have a new 3D monitor now







. For me too, anything above +50 crashes. because i get above 1306 Mhz which is un-stable on SLI.

First find your max boost clock without any addition to the core clock, memory and set it to 150% TDP, then go from there and add more numbers to your offset. You can run an application like Heaven benchmark in windowed mode so you can monitor your boost clock.

If at +0 on the core, memory, and 150% TDP you get up to 1254Mhz, all you need to add is either +30Mhz to get up to 1280Mhz, or +40 to get up to 1293Mhz, or even +20Mhz; depending on what your GPU is stable at. I hope you get what i am trying to say









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mat459

On a side note, I'm getting a new 3D Monitor! And by new, I mean refurbished...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> How do I flash this new bios you upload here?


This was gotten from User *51L4* and i just edited it so you won't get confused.

Do it through windows. Use this file

New folder.zip 398k .zip file


Make sure the *MOD* folder you created earlier is empty. Move the files in the *New folder attachment* to the *MOD* folder, and also move the *660.rom* i uploaded to the *MOD* folder. Depending on your OS, use either the *nvflsh64.sys* (for 64 bit) or *nvflsh32.sys* (for 32 bit)



Run *cmd* (command Prompt) Navigate to your *MOD* folder with "*cd desktop*", "*cd mod*" and type: "*nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom*"

Hit "*Enter*", it might ask you if you want to go ahead with flashing, just insert "*Y*" to continue. Then after flashing successfully, restart computer.

Open Gpu-z and a game or some application to confirm your GPU voltages are now set to 1.212mv









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> On a side note, I'm getting a new 3D Monitor! And by new, I mean refurbished...


HAHAHA... that made me laugh







... I always buy refurbished tech stuff, they work just fine! and that's all i care about







. What type of monitor will you get?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^yup refurb is the only way to go. EVGA refurbs are my favorite

Although I love the smell of brand new circut boards. lol My wife thinks im weird cause I always smell my new GPU's and stuff.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^yup refurb is the only way to go. EVGA refurbs are my favorite
> 
> Although I love the smell of brand new circut boards. lol My wife thinks im weird cause I always smell my new GPU's and stuff.


hahaha... She probably does the same to her new nail polish and hair products


----------



## mat459

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889262163&Tpk=vizio%2032%201080p
This 1


----------



## zulk

Even when the power target is set at 150% my card throttles when the card uses about 125% tdp


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Even when the power target is set at 150% my card throttles when the card uses about 125% tdp


Heat my man. No amount of flashing will fix the heat throttle. Kepler starts throttling down at 70-75c

Its not that the card is to hot for safety its just that's how they made the boost clocks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889262163&Tpk=vizio%2032%201080p
> This 1


I am certain that Nvidia 3d vision will not be supported by that TV. Maybe 3d TV Play will be, but i don't even know how 3d TV Play works lol... What i know is you need a 120Hz TV or Monitor for 3d vision to work.







because it is 60 fps for each eye, and that tv is 60hz


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Heat my man. No amount of flashing will fix the heat throttle. Kepler starts throttling down at 70-75c
> 
> Its not that the card is to hot for safety its just that's how they made the boost clocks.


No its not the heat, my temps never exceed 63 with the custom fan curve that I have and even despite the high fan speed the card is quite, gotta love the TF design from msi







.

My card starts throttling after 125% tdp.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> No its not the heat, my temps never exceed 63 with the custom fan curve that I have and even despite the high fan speed the card is quite, gotta love the TF design from msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My card starts throttling after 125% tdp.


Can you make a quick youtube video?


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> As *Mat459* has said, you are not overclocking properly. Mine is at +40 Mhz and my max boost clock is 1293Mhz. You also do not need to touch the voltage, The GPU will automatically over-volt itself to 1.212mv DON"T TOUCH IT!!! lool.. sorry for caps, i have said this so much that if i had a dollar for every time i say not to touch the voltage, i would have a new 3D monitor now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For me too, anything above +50 crashes. because i get above 1306 Mhz which is un-stable on SLI.
> 
> First find your max boost clock without any addition to the core clock, memory and set it to 150% TDP, then go from there and add more numbers to your offset. You can run an application like Heaven benchmark in windowed mode so you can monitor your boost clock.
> 
> If at +0 on the core, memory, and 150% TDP you get up to 1254Mhz, all you need to add is either +30Mhz to get up to 1280Mhz, or +40 to get up to 1293Mhz, or even +20Mhz; depending on what your GPU is stable at. I hope you get what i am trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


alright so with a +30 I still crash out within 20 seconds with a +300 on my memory clock

heck at 150/0/0% i still crash.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I am certain that Nvidia 3d vision will not be supported by that TV. Maybe 3d TV Play will be, but i don't even know how 3d TV Play works lol... What i know is you need a 120Hz TV or Monitor for 3d vision to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it is 60 fps for each eye, and that tv is 60hz


With no DVI, the most it is capable of is 24fps @1080p in 3D via HDMI. I'm not really sure how 3D Vision works though. Is that a must for 3D games? The TV is already set to go for 3D. All it needs is a 3D source. Either way, I'm getting it because it is bigger and higher resolution than the monitor I have now. The 3D is really just a bonus.

Just checked the website, and it's supported for the 3DTV you were talking about. I'll look into it when it arrives I guess.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> alright so with a +30 I still crash out within 20 seconds with a +300 on my memory clock
> 
> heck at 150/0/0% i still crash.


Confirm your voltage is unlocked to 1.212, then try lowering your offset gpu clock. Maybe your card just isn't stable at 1280.
Also, I would leave the memory boost at zero till you find your stable gpu offset.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> alright so with a +30 I still crash out within 20 seconds with a +300 on my memory clock
> 
> heck at 150/0/0% i still crash.


Did you run Open CL before flashing? What was your experience with it?

Also Flash back to your stock BIOS and see if the problem persists. Dump the modded bios you used (Send me a PM). I would try to see if it's corrupted in any way. I hope your GPU is not allergic to 1.212mv


----------



## tdrloux

I changed my card gigabyte for MSI twin frozen. Today i will test it and post my results here


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I changed my card gigabyte for MSI twin frozen. Today i will test it and post my results here


Gigabyte to me has always had 'buggy' GPU's, I think you will like the MSi version better and being it's the TF model is more of a win..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

ANyone running SLI 660's? If so whats your max temp on top card while playing crysis 3?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Gigabyte to me has always had 'buggy' GPU's, I think you will like the MSi version better and being it's the TF model is more of a win..


I hope so








I think MSI is better for overclock.
My Gigabyte at stock did 33 fps in unigine heaven, and overclocked it did 28 fps lol, bugs


----------



## tdrloux

My new baby:






This MSI card is awesome! I am very happy









What driver you guys recomend for me?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> My new baby:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This MSI card is awesome! I am very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What driver you guys recomend for me?










. looks nice!... time to overvolt and overclock that card









This driver will be best for you. Works fine for me.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-313.96-beta-driver.html

Make sure you do a clean install. While installing the drivers, click "*custom*" then in the next window, make sure "*perform clean install*" check box is checked. And you are good to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ANyone running SLI 660's? If so whats your max temp on top card while playing crysis 3?


Mine is at 65c


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . looks nice!... time to overvolt and overclock that card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This driver will be best for you. Works fine for me.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-313.96-beta-driver.html
> 
> Make sure you do a clean install. While installing the drivers, click "*custom*" then in the next window, make sure "*perform clean install*" check box is checked. And you are good to go.


I have to unninstal my actual driver first or just perform a clean install?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I have to unninstal my actual driver first or just perform a clean install?


Nope... clean install will un-install your drivers automatically. It's like installing windows 8 on windows 7, an upgrade will keep your files and programs, but a clean install will automatically wipe everything you have


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks for the help, mt EVGA 660 will arrive next week

any tips to get a good OC ??

Afterburner or evga precision ?? I want to reach a clock of 1080 no boost


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine is at 65c


I hate you.......

I wanna start overclocking but I cant cause temps are already out of controll. bottom card hangs around 70c while the top is reaching 79c!!!!

I have tried rearranging my fans in case to no avail. I really dont wanna send them back to newegg wait a week for refund then order the MSI ones. Eh I read in the review of the card that it does get hotter than the GK104's im use to but it still bothers me.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thanks for the help, mt EVGA 660 will arrive next week
> 
> any tips to get a good OC ??
> 
> Afterburner or evga precision ?? I want to reach a clock of 1080 no boost


Evga precision is the right way to go IMO.

For 24/7 overclock, check your max boot clock at stock clocks first in Heaven (keep details documented), then over-volt the GPU with the available Modding Software. After flashing it to 1.212mv, run Heaven in *windowed mode* on max settings 1080p Extreme tess @ stock clocks and 150% TDP for about 10 mins, to see if your card loves the new volt or hates it







.

If your card loves it and you get up to 1254 Mhz Max boost clock







, keep adding +20Mhz on your card's core-clock with Evga precision, and run heaven for 10-15 minutes for each 20 Mhz you add, until you get a driver crash, screen freeze or artifact on the screen.

Then take it down by 10Mhz decrements, run Heaven for another 5 mins atfter ever -10Mhz.. If you go through the first five minutes without a crash, keep it running for the next 15 minutes. If no crash still, then you have your 24/7 core clock







, but now it's time for the memory clock









Take your core clock to stock, and increase your card to +300 on the memory and 150% TDP, run heaven at max settings, x8AA, Extreme tess for 10 minutes and *really really* watch closely for artifacts. If you don't see any after after running +300 for 10 minutes, add another +50 and run that for another 10, if no driver crash or artifacts, add another and keep at it until something happens, then go down by -40 and you should be fine on your memory clock 24/7.

Now run both memory and core-clock at the max you got for each together in heaven for 30 mins, if it's a successful run, you got yourself a 24/7 overclock







; however; if you still have a crash within the 30 mins run, reduce the memory clock -20 or more, most times it's the cause for crashes form what i experience with both my cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I hate you.......
> 
> I wanna start overclocking but I cant cause temps are already out of controll. bottom card hangs around 70c while the top is reaching 79c!!!!
> 
> I have tried rearranging my fans in case to no avail. I really dont wanna send them back to newegg wait a week for refund then order the MSI ones. Eh I read in the review of the card that it does get hotter than the GK104's im use to but it still bothers me.


hahaha, come on now? don't hate me hehe







.

Actually you are kinda wrong when you say they run hotter than then gk 104. Watch the temps in this video 



. 660 in SLI are even lower in temps than a single 660ti and 670, then in SLI you have the 670's going up to 83c while the 660 are at 74c. This was an Open test bench, so i can imagine what those 670's will be doing in a case like your 200r. Probably







.

You might need to spend a little money on a new Mid tower soon if you want better cooling on your cards, or you can return your 660's and get the MSI like i have, but i think that would not really help much with your temps. My 600t is not the best PC case out there, but it gives enough room, plus good cable management for better airflow.


----------



## tdrloux

Stable overclock with stock voltage:

The full boost is 1150mhz, cant go more than that.
Memory at 1603 is fine








1080p:


1680x1050 (rules from top 30 heaven benchmarks)


Nice results








I will try to get more memory clock at stock voltage without crashing


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Stable overclock with stock voltage:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full boost is 1150mhz, cant go more than that.
> Memory at 1603 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1680x1050 (rules from top 30 heaven benchmarks)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get more memory clock at stock voltage without crashing










Nice results at Stock!. But i wonder why recent users are skeptic about over-volting their cards







. I ran into some issues when i was modding but that was my fault and i had zero information about what i was doing







, there is no way you can fatally destroy your card, every issue i have seen in bios flashing always has a fix, it's called "*re-flashing*"







.

*I just want someone with similar GPU to beat my scores already! I don't like being the only one with a card close to 660 ti's*







. It'll be cool to at least have someone else that can assist in fighting the 660 ti vs 660 war for me hehehe


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results at Stock!. But i wonder why recent users are skeptic about over-volting their cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ran into some issues when i was modding but that was my fault and i had zero information about what i was doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , there is no way you can fatally destroy your card, every issue i have seen in bios flashing always has a fix, it's called "*re-flashing*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *I just want someone with similar GPU to beat my scores already! I don't like being the only one with a card close to 660 ti's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It'll be cool to at least have someone else that can assist in fighting the 660 ti vs 660 war for me hehehe


I have fear of burn the memory chips... they get veeery hot in stress + overclock.
Just for experience, I touch one of the chips during the unigine heaven, OMG, VERY HOT!
Maybe is nice buy some heatsinks to the memory chips \o/

My last totally stable overclock at 1.1750v:


----------



## tdrloux

Best stable clocks at 1.1750v

EDIT: not stable, artefacts comes up








I will down clock the memory.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I decided to take apart my GPU's and add some PK-1 paste to it, in an attempt to lessen such horrid temps here are my results:

Before:
GPU1 - 79c

GPU2 - 74c

After:
GPU1 - 69c

GPU2 - 64c

Thats right it dropped it an astonishing 10c each. I have always said PK-1 is great but was not expecting that much. Amazing!!! Its no twin frozer but darn good still.


----------



## 51L4

lol im about to rip the cover off my 660 and put a fan on top of the gpu heatsink. i hate this blower type


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I decided to take apart my GPU's and add some PK-1 paste to it, in an attempt to lessen such horrid temps here are my results:
> 
> Before:
> GPU1 - 79c
> 
> GPU2 - 74c
> 
> After:
> GPU1 - 69c
> 
> GPU2 - 64c
> 
> Thats right it dropped it an astonishing 10c each. I have always said PK-1 is great but was not expecting that much. Amazing!!! Its no twin frozer but darn good still.


nice drop regardless and still might get another degree or so with the paste to cure still.
my SLi unit are the same design (N560GTX-Ti 448's) Twin Frozr III PE/OC cards and I think my top card has yet to see 65C..
so I know the Twin Frozr III N660GTX by default has to be nice too.

are your Zotac reference models.?


----------



## tdrloux

At stock voltage:
boost clock 1150mhz
Memory clock 1663
Stable

After unlock:
150% power limit
I has to under clock the gpu to 1013 mhz, because when it gets 1254mhz instant crash.
and the memory cant stable at 1632
I think i will flash bios again but with lower voltage....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nice drop regardless and still might get another degree or so with the paste to cure still.
> my SLi unit are the same design (N560GTX-Ti 448's) Twin Frozr III PE/OC cards and I think my top card has yet to see 65C..
> so I know the Twin Frozr III N660GTX by default has to be nice too.
> 
> are your Zotac reference models.?


They are the same card, and cooler as the amp! editions.


----------



## malmental

nice...


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can you make a quick youtube video?


Lol I can take screenies, youtube is blocked in my country rofl.
Are you guys using the EVGA K-boost ? I do remember that when I first overclocked it did not throttle when the power target was set at 150 but now when the TDP increases over 120 ish the card throttles like a madman, it does not go below 1150 but the card just fluctuates so much :/


----------



## mat459

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/151489
Raised my Fire Strike score a little bit...I've also raised my Processor clock substantially...WINNING!


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/151489
> Raised my Fire Strike score a little bit...I've also raised my Processor clock substantially...WINNING!




LOL no way!


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no way!


That my friend is over 9000!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So since I got my temps under control, I played a bit with OC. I have not flashed it so im on stock voltage. I got +110 on core, and +350 on mem. Not bad for stock voltage.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/151489
> Raised my Fire Strike score a little bit...I've also raised my Processor clock substantially...*WINNING!*


Nice score!, but Not in my world hehehe...








Your's


Mine


You notice how weird applications are?, the 660ti gets higher scores than we do, but in games, they go ahead with little or no fps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So since I got my temps under control, I played a bit with OC. I have not flashed it so im on stock voltage. I got +110 on core, and +350 on mem. Not bad for stock voltage.


Ohh.... Nice! I hope none of your cards are allergic to over-volt







... And your temps are bliss!..

*Oh, and hey guys, Look what someone said*











people like this go around recommending things to people hahahaha







... SMH







And even the 580 being *so much better than the 660*. Oh my...


----------



## tdrloux

After the voltage mod + 150% power limit, the card just stable when i put -20 clock in msi afterburner


----------



## malmental

Yungbenny911 - your copy and paste / comment about the GTX 580 got me thinking while I was walking this morning.

I have and have had almost every card in the GTX 660 range (+/-).
GTX 660 Ti, GTX 580, GTX 570, SLi GTX 448's, SLi GTX 560 Ti's, GTX 560 and a few more.

when I went from the GTX 580 to the GTX 660 Ti the drivers for Kepler were under developed and under performing because of so, (first release).
I mention Crysis because it and Skyrim and Civilization prefer Fermi to Kepler and first benches show the GTX 580 handily beating the GTX 660 Ti.
I noticed the drop off in FPS when playing Crysis series, all of them..
but now, the GTX 660 Ti clearly in my eyes has caught to maybe surpassed the GTX 580.

so my point and observation is this, I believe the GTX 660 is closer now to the performance of the GTX 580 more than ever.
with new driver releases the GTX 580 (Fermi) is not getting much as a performance boost as (Kepler's).
so maybe on down the line the GTX 660 might actually catch it.

my opinion.


----------



## tdrloux

Hi, i test the 1.18750v voltage, flashing the stock kgb.cfg:


When i restart the computer, run the unigine heaven to monitore the voltage, and it didnt go above the 1.1750 stock.
I was confused, then I get the evga precision and manualy over-volt to 1.18750, and it works...
My aswer is:
Can I edit the bios to the maximum voltage (1.212500) and limit it in evga precision to every volt i want?


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> My new baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This MSI card is awesome! I am very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What driver you guys recomend for me?


Such a beautiful card, mine is so good at coping with everything i throw at it, dont kill it by overclocking though bro!


----------



## mat459

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no way!





It's some kind of glitch...and here's another.

But my card is running better than ever.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice score!, but Not in my world hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's
> 
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> You notice how weird applications are?, the 660ti gets higher scores than we do, but in games, they go ahead with little or no fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh.... Nice! I hope none of your cards are allergic to over-volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And your temps are bliss!..
> 
> *Oh, and hey guys, Look what someone said*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people like this go around recommending things to people hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even the 580 being *so much better than the 660*. Oh my...





Yes, you have very nice cards. Im just glad mine is finally working better. I ironed out some driver issues.
The only good thing about the quy recommending the ti, is I'm sure 12 other members told him he's wrong and insulted him in 1 way or another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> After the voltage mod + 150% power limit, the card just stable when i put -20 clock in msi afterburner


What's the max boost with -20 clock?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Hi, i test the 1.18750v voltage, flashing the stock kgb.cfg:
> 
> 
> When i restart the computer, run the unigine heaven to monitore the voltage, and it didnt go above the 1.1750 stock.
> I was confused, then I get the evga precision and manualy over-volt to 1.18750, and it works...
> My aswer is:
> Can I edit the bios to the maximum voltage (1.212500) and limit it in evga precision to every volt i want?





I believe u can set any voltage you want in the kgb.cfg file, but I wouldn't go above 1.212500


----------



## Faydes

Sorry for slow replies
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Confirm your voltage is unlocked to 1.212, then try lowering your offset gpu clock. Maybe your card just isn't stable at 1280.
> Also, I would leave the memory boost at zero till you find your stable gpu offset.


I confirmed that, and yeah i tried STOCK with 150% power and it still crashed almost constantly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did you run Open CL before flashing? What was your experience with it?
> 
> Also Flash back to your stock BIOS and see if the problem persists. Dump the modded bios you used (Send me a PM). I would try to see if it's corrupted in any way. I hope your GPU is not allergic to 1.212mv


No idea what opencl is here also i already went back to stock bios it works fine
Stock Bios
http://www.mediafire.com/?t3x7uwmakubqi75

Modded Bios
http://www.mediafire.com/?da4vialncw1idlz

obviously renamed for mediafires upload rules


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> Sorry for slow replies
> I confirmed that, and yeah i tried STOCK with 150% power and it still crashed almost constantly
> No idea what opencl is here also i already went back to stock bios it works fine
> Stock Bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/?t3x7uwmakubqi75
> 
> Modded Bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/?da4vialncw1idlz
> 
> obviously renamed for mediafires upload rules


Try the beta drivers here http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-313.96-beta-driver.html
And make sure you select custom install and do a clean install. Also, you may have to try a negative offset with 150% power target. tdrloux could only get stable with -20 offset and 150% power


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Try the beta drivers here http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-313.96-beta-driver.html
> And make sure you select custom install and do a clean install. Also, you may have to try a negative offset with 150% power target. tdrloux could only get stable with -20 offset and 150% power


I am an avid guru3d member, so ofc ive had those since release =p

edit: ill try underclocking it but wouldnt that in theory reduce my fps?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Yungbenny911 - your copy and paste / comment about the GTX 580 got me thinking while I was walking this morning.
> 
> I have and have had almost every card in the GTX 660 range (+/-).
> GTX 660 Ti, GTX 580, GTX 570, SLi GTX 448's, SLi GTX 560 Ti's, GTX 560 and a few more.
> 
> when I went from the GTX 580 to the GTX 660 Ti the drivers for Kepler were under developed and under performing because of so, (first release).
> I mention Crysis because it and Skyrim and Civilization prefer Fermi to Kepler and first benches show the GTX 580 handily beating the GTX 660 Ti.
> I noticed the drop off in FPS when playing Crysis series, all of them..
> but now, the GTX 660 Ti clearly in my eyes has caught to maybe surpassed the GTX 580.
> 
> so my point and observation is this, I believe the GTX 660 is closer now to the performance of the GTX 580 more than ever.
> with new driver releases the GTX 580 (Fermi) is not getting much as a performance boost as (Kepler's).
> so maybe on down the line the GTX 660 might actually catch it.
> 
> my opinion.


Actually its common knowledge now that GTX 660 is on par and slightly better in some games than a GTX 580.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> I am an avid guru3d member, so ofc ive had those since release =p
> 
> edit: ill try underclocking it but wouldnt that in theory reduce my fps?


just upping your power target to 150% raises your boost clock. that may be too high for your card.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Yungbenny911 - your copy and paste / comment about the GTX 580 got me thinking while I was walking this morning.
> 
> I have and have had almost every card in the GTX 660 range (+/-).
> GTX 660 Ti, GTX 580, GTX 570, SLi GTX 448's, SLi GTX 560 Ti's, GTX 560 and a few more.
> 
> when I went from the GTX 580 to the GTX 660 Ti the drivers for Kepler were under developed and under performing because of so, (first release).
> I mention Crysis because it and Skyrim and Civilization prefer Fermi to Kepler and first benches show the GTX 580 handily beating the GTX 660 Ti.
> I noticed the drop off in FPS when playing Crysis series, all of them..
> but now, the GTX 660 Ti clearly in my eyes has caught to maybe surpassed the GTX 580.
> 
> so my point and observation is this, I believe the GTX 660 is closer now to the performance of the GTX 580 more than ever.
> with new driver releases the GTX 580 (Fermi) is not getting much as a performance boost as (Kepler's).
> so maybe on down the line the GTX 660 might actually catch it.
> 
> my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its common knowledge now that GTX 660 is on par and slightly better in some games than a GTX 580.
Click to expand...

common, no and to be more exact the GTX 580 wins more than it loses..
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/660?vs=517

but now it's about evens....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> common, no and to be more exact the GTX 580 wins more than it loses..
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/660?vs=517
> 
> but now it's about evens....


That's why I said on par, and beats it in some.

Oh, and the link you put is never looked at as credible, because they test them at different times, and drivers. The hardware compare on anand is not really good. But I still agree with what you said.


----------



## malmental

true about anandtech and old drivers, stock speeds too..


----------



## tdrloux

Well, i read this text and learn a lot about overclocking kepler: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/19/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_overclocking_review/1#.URamMqVQU0_
Now I am running at:

65ºC MAX
110% power limit
1.16250v
totally stable


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Well, i read this text and learn a lot about overclocking kepler: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/19/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_overclocking_review/1#.URamMqVQU0_
> Now I am running at:
> 
> 65ºC MAX
> 110% power limit
> 1.16250v
> totally stable


im at stock and im only like 20mhz below you is that really even worth it?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> im at stock and im only like 20mhz below you is that really even worth it?


Well, I got 39.4 fps in unigine benchmark acording to the top 30 topic... (1680x1050...) at the clocks in the image above.
But i think that 1150 (boost) mhz on gpu and 1600mhz on memory should be a good "cost-benefit".


----------



## tdrloux

Now I will use this clocks 24/7:


My last result with this clocks:


As you can see i have a pentium g620, maybe with a i5 2500 i would get better fps...


----------



## WorldExclusive

I play a game, and if my experience is enjoyable I'm satisfied. Don't need a benchmark to tell me that.









The 660 I bought for $160 second hand, and it's sufficient for what I'm playing now (Skyrim, ME3 and Dues:Ex).
The SLI performance is much better than the GTX 680 I had last year, munches through all demanding games (Crysis).

Don't let peer pressure determine your choices. That goes for OC results too.


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Now I will use this clocks 24/7:
> 
> 
> My last result with this clocks:
> 
> 
> As you can see i have a pentium g620, maybe with a i5 2500 i would get better fps...


I got a 997 with a 150% power -20 clock offset and +120 mem offset

this is my current clock sorry about dual monitors too lazy to remove it in pdn or photoshop
http://i.imgur.com/n8wahyJ.jpg


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> I got a 997 with a 150% power -20 clock offset and +120 mem offset
> 
> this is my current clock sorry about dual monitors too lazy to remove it in pdn or photoshop
> http://i.imgur.com/n8wahyJ.jpg


You dont need 150% power limit to get this clocks, in stock you can make it...


----------



## Faydes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> You dont need 150% power limit to get this clocks, in stock you can make it...


I know im not trying to get your clocks specifically, i was seeing if i got more performance out of an underclocked overvolted boosted config which i did


----------



## Shikaka

I would not trust any of anandtech reviews, very very sloppy results that do not come even close to any other reviewers results out there, but that is for another thread


----------



## BENSON519

Incurrently own a evga gtx 660 sc and want to sli with the evga gtx 660 ftw? I know a 660ti will not work but not sure on 660sc and 660 ftw. I know I am a noob to pc and should have spent the extra $15 for the ftw or ti but oh well


----------



## BENSON519

I agr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh wow, Mister man... you are still talking more bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point about the 660 being priced better than the 660ti does not just go between both cards you hear? it goes a long long way with all the 600 series. Just look at the gap between the 670 and the 660ti.
> The 670FTW is sold for 379$ and 359$ after rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787, and the gtx 660ti is sold for 319$ and 299$ after rebatehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130817 .
> 
> You know what Mr calculator told me? he said it was 59$ difference haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So Mister man. Think to yourself, if the gtx 660ti is 20% faster than the 660 and is priced at 70$ higher, and the 670 is 25-35% faster than the 660ti and 60$ more, which card is priced better?.... Everyone knows that all nvidia cards are overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but among all of them, the 670 and the 660 are the best priced when compared to their AMD counterparts. I read a lot of stuff. And i would open that thread you suggested, but i don't think a lot of people have gtx 660's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, and i don't feel trashed, haha, i had gtx 670's and 580's in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i know how well they perform. And overpriced card to me is a card that does not show enough GAP between it and it's underling. The gtx 680 does not do that to the 670, making it overpriced, the 670 does that to the 660ti. And the 660ti IMO, fails to do that to the 660 (non Ti), but the 660 (non ti) does that to it's own underling the 650.... And hey, not insulting you, i just talk trash sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. i don't mean any harm for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I agree. 660ti doesn't compare to performance / price like the 660 and 670.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Incurrently own a evga gtx 660 sc and want to sli with the evga gtx 660 ftw? I know a 660ti will not work but not sure on 660sc and 660 ftw. I know I am a noob to pc and should have spent the extra $15 for the ftw or ti but oh well


Your fine. any GTX 660 will work. As long as its a GTX 660 does not matter which brand or edition.

Its worth the money!


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice score!, but Not in my world hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's
> 
> 
> Mine


I'm gaining on you...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/169914


----------



## revro

lol my firestrike and cloud scores are like 20% below you quys, cause of my q9550. but the icestorm is like 45% below







ist that score that cpu dependent?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17351?

and really, when will they have validated 310.90 driver, its already quite old

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> lol my firestrike and cloud scores are like 20% below you quys, cause of my q9550. but the icestorm is like 45% below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ist that score that cpu dependent?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17351?
> 
> and really, when will they have validated 310.90 driver, its already quite old
> 
> best
> revro


Oh my!... that Gpu is really bottle-necked.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I'm gaining on you...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/169914


I believe you are already close enough! Nice!


----------



## revro

yeah it seems in this benchmark score is bottlenecked as they combine physics score with the graphics score. but in games i have fps just few fps below what graphic card reviews show.
plan to buy 770 or 7970/8970 once i switch to 2560x1440p. cant oc cpu as my ram are at 800mhz and fsb is already on 1600mhz. 1066mhz ram would cost 170eur ... so i am sticking to 3.4GHz









best
revro


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yeah it seems in this benchmark score is bottlenecked as they combine physics score with the graphics score. but in games i have fps just few fps below what graphic card reviews show.
> plan to buy 770 or 7970/8970 once i switch to 2560x1440p. cant oc cpu as my ram are at 800mhz and fsb is already on 1600mhz. 1066mhz ram would cost 170eur ... so i am sticking to 3.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Doesn't it make more sense to invest in a new cpu/mobo than to upgrade your graphics card? If the 660 is already bottlenecked, it will only get worse with a better card.


----------



## etripier

I have got a MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III 2 GB / OC

I've overclocked directly on eprom

I did flash the firmware whith

KeplerBiosTweaker with NVflash(64bit dll), and the kgb.exe to lock the core voltage at 1162500 mV

I've tweak my boost clock, max boost clock and memory clock as well.

my settings are shown in Nvidia inspector.

I did force the 110% TDP to be native ( so it is now the 100%),i've perform a 20%-75% scale for my fans.

This way I don't use EVGA precison X or nothing to push the clocks, and it seems very nice,









Here the Unigine score, 871

I will have to perform further testing : on the monitor there is an accident on the monitor ( punctual downclock)

Whatever it's the best result I had on the week end,


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to invest in a new cpu/mobo than to upgrade your graphics card? If the 660 is already bottlenecked, it will only get worse with a better card.


Hey hey, the ddr2 world is still working. Although I agree that it will only cause a bigger bottleneck. @revro if you do end up getting a new cpu/mobo/ram combo and want to sell your ddr2 ram, let me know. I'm in the market to swoop 2x4gb 800mhz ram sticks for around $100. Get back to me if your interested in making a deal. Eventually I will be getting a gtx 660 to run 3 monitors at once for trading equity - when that happens depends on my level of success.
until next time mofos!


----------



## revro

@mat459: wont be much bottleneck as i am changing from 1080 to 1440p, so gpu would be more under load because of nearly twice the amount of pixels on lcd (2MPix vs 3.7MPix).
There have been many benchmarks and once you go 2560x1440p the 7970 is not very bottlenecked. Generally conclusion was that for gaming, if it has 4 cores and its around 3.5ghz you are ok. Here is nice review to see it:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,8.html

see athlon x5 645 is http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/188?vs=50 little lower than [email protected] and i am actually running +20% overclock at 3.4GHz so i should be ok.

i wanted to build a 3fire with 7970 and 3 120hz lcds but then i decided not to. a single one will suffice for 1440p hopefully

EDIT:
@DaftFully17:heh i am in eastern europe, so it would cost a lot to send it. also i have 4 2gb ddr2 modules and not 2 4gb ddr2 modules, so you should rather try on craigslist in your area









best
revro


----------



## etripier




----------



## Dimaggio1103

ANybody else have a problem with afterburner or GPUz only showing voltage at 1.18? I unlocked them but for some reason apps still show voltage at 1.18


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to invest in a new cpu/mobo than to upgrade your graphics card? If the 660 is already bottlenecked, it will only get worse with a better card.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey, the ddr2 world is still working. Although I agree that it will only cause a bigger bottleneck. @revro if you do end up getting a new cpu/mobo/ram combo and want to sell your ddr2 ram, let me know. I'm in the market to swoop 2x4gb 800mhz ram sticks for around $100. Get back to me if your interested in making a deal. Eventually I will be getting a gtx 660 to run 3 monitors at once for trading equity - when that happens depends on my level of success.
> until next time mofos!
Click to expand...

I might have a 4GB kit (2x2GB) of DDR2 800 or 1066MHz available shortly, I will keep you in mind.
my sister has an AM2+ unit I built her years ago and I'm having her send it back to me so I can upgrade.
I'll make some calls and hit you a PM or if time passes hit me up.
if you might be interested.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> @mat459: wont be much bottleneck as i am changing from 1080 to 1440p, so gpu would be more under load because of nearly twice the amount of pixels on lcd (2MPix vs 3.7MPix).
> There have been many benchmarks and once you go 2560x1440p the 7970 is not very bottlenecked. Generally conclusion was that for gaming, if it has 4 cores and its around 3.5ghz you are ok. Here is nice review to see it:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,8.html
> 
> see athlon x5 645 is http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/188?vs=50 little lower than [email protected] and i am actually running +20% overclock at 3.4GHz so i should be ok.
> 
> i wanted to build a 3fire with 7970 and 3 120hz lcds but then i decided not to. a single one will suffice for 1440p hopefully
> 
> EDIT:
> @DaftFully17:heh i am in eastern europe, so it would cost a lot to send it. also i have 4 2gb ddr2 modules and not 2 4gb ddr2 modules, so you should rather try on craigslist in your area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Oh nice. I did not know that.


----------



## qzyxya

Why get a 660 for $200, when you can buy a 660 TI for $40 more?








http://ncix.com/products/?sku=74980&vpn=66NPH7DV6VXZ&manufacture=Galaxy%20Technology&promoid=1382 -$235!!!!!!!!
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=75183&vpn=GV-N66TOC-2GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1382 - $240!!!


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yeah it seems in this benchmark score is bottlenecked as they combine physics score with the graphics score. but in games i have fps just few fps below what graphic card reviews show.
> plan to buy 770 or 7970/8970 once i switch to 2560x1440p. cant oc cpu as my ram are at 800mhz and fsb is already on 1600mhz. 1066mhz ram would cost 170eur ... so i am sticking to 3.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


i dunno if a new card would help.. i know you have told matt but seriously i believe that it will still bottleneck.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzyxya*
> 
> Why get a 660 for $200, when you can buy a 660 TI for $40 more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=74980&vpn=66NPH7DV6VXZ&manufacture=Galaxy%20Technology&promoid=1382 -$235!!!!!!!!
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=75183&vpn=GV-N66TOC-2GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1382 - $240!!!


i got mine for gtx 660 for $140


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I checked and it turns out the unlock did not work on my voltage. I guess Some 660's are voltage locked. That explains why my OC stayed the same. At least I got more fan power from it though. lol

I bet alot of you having difficulty OCing are locked as well. What a bummer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzyxya*
> 
> Why get a 660 for $200, when you can buy a 660 TI for $40 more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=74980&vpn=66NPH7DV6VXZ&manufacture=Galaxy%20Technology&promoid=1382 -$235!!!!!!!!
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=75183&vpn=GV-N66TOC-2GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1382 - $240!!!


Why get a 660ti when you can get a 7950 for $30-40 more, why get a 7950 when you can get a 670 for a little more, why get a 670 when you can get a 7970GHz for only a little more.

It can go like that on for eternity with each generation release. Its called budget, and I like to stick to mine. If i could have afforded more money I would have went SLI 670, or crossfire 7970's.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sorry double post.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Not sure what it is exactly but even after doing all the steps and flashing the new bio's with the 1212500 voltage everything works as it should, however even without touching anything with precision and letting it run at 1254mhz after about 15 minutes of playing batman arkham city it crashes back to my desktop saying that the drivers stopped responding and the fps drop dramatically in game, which usually means it's not stable. I don't think the temperatures went passed 50c. I have a msi 660 TF 2gd5/oc by the way.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Not sure what it is exactly but even after doing all the steps and flashing the new bio's with the 1212500 voltage everything works as it should, however even without touching anything with precision and letting it run at 1254mhz after about 15 minutes of playing batman arkham city it crashes back to my desktop saying that the drivers stopped responding and the fps drop dramatically in game, which usually means it's not stable. I don't think the temperatures went passed 50c. I have a msi 660 TF 2gd5/oc by the way.


I bet you your actual voltage is still 1.18 like mine was. Check with GPUz and afterburner.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Not sure what it is exactly but even after doing all the steps and flashing the new bio's with the 1212500 voltage everything works as it should, however even without touching anything with precision and letting it run at 1254mhz after about 15 minutes of playing batman arkham city it crashes back to my desktop saying that the drivers stopped responding and the fps drop dramatically in game, which usually means it's not stable. I don't think the temperatures went passed 50c. I have a msi 660 TF 2gd5/oc by the way.


yeah i gave up on the volt mod, mine would also crash but just the memory and the GPU stays clocked. I got mine stable at 1137/6700 im happy with this.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I bet you your actual voltage is still 1.18 like mine was. Check with GPUz and afterburner.


send me your bios lemee check


----------



## Rickyrozay209

hmm well mine moves around while playing games but I've seen it stay at 1.21. I was playing guild wars 2 without changing anything in precision and its fine unlike batman was, but after changing my power target up to 150%, core up +15 and memory up +200 I pretty much had an instant crash


----------



## qzyxya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> i got mine for gtx 660 for $140


Where???


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> send me your bios lemee check


No need I already know it is. I unlocked, then re flashed still locked. Unfortunitly not much I think I can do But Ill attach stock bios if you think you can do something. Here ya go.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No need I already know it is. I unlocked, then re flashed still locked. Unfortunitly not much I think I can do But Ill attach stock bios if you think you can do something. Here ya go.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file


 106.zip 57k .zip file


prolly wont work but worth a try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzyxya*
> 
> Where???


lol craiglist, he wanted to get the 670 and sold this to me 3 months old with reciept couldnt be more happy and its got 3yr warrenty.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> 106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> prolly wont work then but worth a try


Actually I think I figured it out. I forgot to change the voltage to 1.215 in the cfg file before flashing. It was at 1.18. I am such a epic fail sometimes.......Hard to believe im a tech for a living .lol

Testing now will post back. +rep for trying to help though.


----------



## 51L4

good to hear!! go GTX660 TEAM!


----------



## Rickyrozay209

so I'm still having the same problem basically the game will freeze up for a second then the fps drop way low and I've noticed that once I close the game and check my sensors with gpuz my gpu core clock is at 1254mhz and my memory clock is at 162.0mhz and again this is without changing any settings. Could 1.21 voltage be too high for my card?


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> so I'm still having the same problem basically the game will freeze up for a second then the fps drop way low and I've noticed that once I close the game and check my sensors with gpuz my gpu core clock is at 1254mhz and my memory clock is at 162.0mhz and again this is without changing any settings. Could 1.21 voltage be too high for my card?


thats exacally my problem too but my mem goes to 324mhz.

at 1137/6700 my 3dmark11 score:



good enuff for me till i buy anothor to sli theses.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> thats exacally my problem too but my mem goes to 324mhz.
> 
> at 1137/6700 my 3dmark11 score:
> 
> 
> 
> good enuff for me till i buy anothor to sli theses.


how did you manage to get yours there?


----------



## 51L4

which.. the score or my oc?

+77\+350
power at 125

plus cpu at 4.7


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> which.. the score or my oc?
> 
> +77\+350
> power at 125
> 
> plus cpu at 4.7


whats your voltage at?


----------



## 51L4

1.175v my max with k-boost


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> so I'm still having the same problem basically the game will freeze up for a second then the fps drop way low and I've noticed that once I close the game and check my sensors with gpuz my gpu core clock is at 1254mhz and my memory clock is at 162.0mhz and again this is without changing any settings. Could 1.21 voltage be too high for my card?


Could be. I use mine for boinc and at 1.215 mine is not stable but at 1.2 and boost set to 1228 mine works perfectly so far.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Could be. I use mine for boinc and at 1.215 mine is not stable but at 1.2 and boost set to 1228 mine works perfectly so far.


ima try this thanks


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> ima try this thanks


post your results


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> post your results


I second that and by the way does anyone know why gpuz won't recognize the new clock settings?


----------



## patricksiglin

Here is mine at 1.2v and 1228 max boost.


----------



## patricksiglin

Here is with SLI.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

not sure which program you guys use either precision or msi afterburner but is it normal when you have the power % at 150 but precision only shows you using 99-100%?


----------



## etripier

Here is mine at 1.1625 V , max boost clock 1150 Mhz and mem clock 6400 Mhz.. and power target is 10% over from bios.
It's an MSI GTX 660 TF III and I don't use no software to oc it's all on eprom, and it's *perfectly stable* while it was a mess using precison or afterburner.
Card reach temp of 61°C max and fan speed is 20%-75% range.


As well I have a Lynnfield i5-760 CPU @ 4.0 GHZ (4.2 in CPU-Z)


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> not sure which program you guys use either precision or msi afterburner but is it normal when you have the power % at 150 but precision only shows you using 99-100%?


Me too, when I use 150% power or 100% power during the tests the power still around 99%...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etripier*
> 
> Here is mine at 1.1625 V , max boost clock 1150 Mhz and mem clock 6400 Mhz.. and power target is 10% over from bios.
> It's an MSI GTX 660 TF III and I don't use no software to oc it's all on eprom, and it's *perfectly stable* while it was a mess using precison or afterburner.
> Card reach temp of 61°C max and fan speed is 20%-75% range.
> 
> 
> As well I have a Lynnfield i5-760 CPU @ 4.0 GHZ (4.2 in CPU-Z)


I have the same clocks and results








Have you tried to do this clocks at 1.15 and power 100%?


----------



## etripier

Quote:


> I have the same clocks and results biggrin.gif
> Have you tried to do this clocks at 1.15 and power 100%?


As I remember the 10% power target is very important to prevent max boost clock from throttle down, and even whith stock firmware the gpu was over 1.15 in 3D mode
Quote:


> >> 1.175v my max with k-boost.


I never get a stable oc using a third party oc program like afterburner or precison X.
On the other hand I'm pretty sure my card can't get at 1294 MHz boot clock, but If I may (some other day) try to keep it stable at 1214 MHz....
Quote:


> Me too, when I use 150% power or 100% power during the tests the power still around 99%...


I did observe a 119% peak when I tweak it to reach 120%, was throttling and unstable, but I was using K-boost mode....
I now run at 126 W as 100% Power target (while it is 115 Watts in original firmware) and card go to 96 % of it in load ( it's about 120W and represent 104% of the original 115W spec)


----------



## tdrloux

My card dont stable more than 1163 mhz, i tried every voltage, to stable i have to limit the boost to 1150


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> not sure which program you guys use either precision or msi afterburner but is it normal when you have the power % at 150 but precision only shows you using 99-100%?


.

I use precision with 150% power target. The power usually hovers between 100-119% I still keep it at 150% though for the higher boost clock.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

SO one of my GPU's is a champ and can handle just about anything. However, the other one seems to be a weakling. I thought if I changed voltage from the max 1.21 to 1.20 maybe that would help, it did a little bit but for some reason it keeps throttling down. Plus they clock or "boost" different. so at first 100% load GPU1 is at 1228MHz and GPU2 is at 1215Mhz both 1.20v. Temps both stay below 70c but yet the GPU2 will throttle down to 1170MHz sometimes even lower. Really pissing me off.

I have flashed a million times now, and even tried switching slots to no avail. I just got stuck with a dud. I really don't want to send it back, but afraid its not gonna pull its weight. Also if I send it back I might get a worse one. lol


----------



## an7user

I'm back







GTX 660 KFA2 EX OC (GALAXY SC) Fire strike at 1176 Mhz @1175 mV boost, temps below 55 C at 47 % Fan speed (no noise).

http://piccy.info/view3/4120384/73601e78237f389497c4dc8c2f95dd21/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-21/i7-4120384/759x563-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4120396/172941e5f550bbcc7cb31ceea324c146/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-22/i7-4120396/793x538-r

My bios moded with Kepler Bios tweaker 1.24 (written by the same guy from Germany, who wrote nvidia inspector). I don't know why you guys still don't give it a try, it's 100% safe and comfortable....


Spoiler: my bios



http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-27/i7-4102311/505x593-r

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-29/i7-4120455/505x593-r

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-28/i7-4102312/505x593-r

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-28/i7-4102313/505x593-r


----------



## mat459

Here's a little video capture of what this baby can do. Idk why the youtube quality is so bad though. It's supposed to be HD.


----------



## 51L4

im jealous lol my card just dont like the extra volts


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 660 KFA2 EX OC (GALAXY SC) Fire strike at 1176 Mhz @1175 mV boost, temps below 55 C at 47 % Fan speed (no noise).
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4120384/73601e78237f389497c4dc8c2f95dd21/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-21/i7-4120384/759x563-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4120396/172941e5f550bbcc7cb31ceea324c146/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-22/i7-4120396/793x538-r
> 
> My bios moded with Kepler Bios tweaker 1.24 (written by the same guy from Germany, who wrote nvidia inspector). I don't know why you guys still don't give it a try, it's 100% safe and comfortable....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my bios
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-27/i7-4102311/505x593-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-11-20-29/i7-4120455/505x593-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-28/i7-4102312/505x593-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-08-10-28/i7-4102313/505x593-r


Oh wow!, really nice results i must say!..


----------



## an7user

*Yungbenny911* Thanks, I just try to squeeze every FPS out of each Hz + this is flashed 24/7 in my bios. Maybe, later on, when I get bored of this card I will go extreme with running it on 1212 mV.
But so far it needs 1175mV for stable 1176 Mhz (no dips), with 1187 mV it can run smoothly on 1200 Mhz, but my VRM gets hotter, not much, but it's the hottest place on my board under load.
What is your VRM temp, approximately?


----------



## revro

guys, just go and play with fan curve in msi afterburner. i havent seen 63Celsius on my gpu temp sensors since i done it.
70Celsius temps are just nonsense. and i have a 20eur metal case with 3yo front fan full of dust xD

best
revro


----------



## mat459

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/best_bang_buck_PC_2012
Check out the section on the 660
Quote:


> After examining the cards in this pricing segment, as well the cards in the pricing segment above it, we're granting the brand-new Nvidia GTX 660 best-bang-for-the-buck status. At just $230, this GPU is faster than the slightly more expensive (or same-priced, depending on where you shop) AMD HD 7850 by a respectable margin, and even beats the pricier $280 Radeon HD 7870 in some of our tests, making it the fastest GPU under $250 by a wide margin


Quote:


> So, why not spend $70 more and get a GTX 660 Ti? Looking at the benchmark chart, you can see that extra money nets you some performance gains, but in our judgment you don't get enough of a return on that investment. The GTX 660 Ti costs roughly 25 percent more than a GTX 660, and yet offers an average of 15 percent performance improvement in most tests. When you tabulate price-per-fps, the GTX 660 also has the advantage over the GTX 660 Ti in the majority of tests we run, making it the value leader. As icing on the cake, you only need one 6-pin connector instead of the two that bigger cards require, so you're saving money in the PSU department, as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Thanks to mat459 here directing me to this thread, I have discovered the BIOS unlocker tool works for my GPU. I have a GTX 660 OEM card (a second is on its way). I got both for $175 each which I feel is a steal for the performance. With the stock voltage locked BIOS I was able to get to +200/+700 but I was throttling due to bumping the power limit of 145%, the max bench clocks I was able to do with no throttling was +180/+650 and scored P8075 with an FX 8320 at 4.6ghz. This actually comes really close to a stock GTX 670 I had before with an i5 3570k at 4.4ghz which did P8084!

As soon as I get the second card and test their max clocks in SLI I will flash the modded BIOS and see if I can get any more out of them.


----------



## mat459

Dem Scores...








Welcome to the club. I'm actually going to be looking out for an OEM card now too. So far the only one I've found is in an alienware PC, and it doesn't look like I'll be able to get it without buying the whole pc.









Also, I read that ASUS actually makes/made an OEM GTX660 card with 2 6 pin connectors. Can't find it for sale anywhere though.


----------



## najiro

Here's my 3Dmark11 performance score.


Hwbot submission link:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2354704_

Where can I download that kepler bios tweaker?

@an7user
I see you are using the beta driver, is it better than 310.90??


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Also, I read that ASUS actually makes/made an OEM GTX660 card with 2 6 pin connectors. Can't find it for sale anywhere though.


I am using an ASUS GTX 660 DCU II. It only uses 1 x 6pin PCIE power connector.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Here's my 3Dmark11 performance score.
> 
> 
> Hwbot submission link:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2354704_
> 
> Where can I download that kepler bios tweaker?
> 
> @an7user
> I see you are using the beta driver, is it better than 310.90??


BIOS tweaker on page 1 of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Dem Scores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club. I'm actually going to be looking out for an OEM card now too. So far the only one I've found is in an alienware PC, and it doesn't look like I'll be able to get it without buying the whole pc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I read that ASUS actually makes/made an OEM GTX660 card with 2 6 pin connectors. Can't find it for sale anywhere though.


This one, right? I couldn't find anything on it beyond it existing.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> I see you are using the beta driver, is it better than 310.90??


I think the 313.96 Beta is much better. Just try it out. If you don't have better performance just switch back.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This one, right? I couldn't find anything on it beyond it existing.


Yes, that's the 1. Can't find anything other than that either. Not even on the ASUS website.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I think the 313.96 Beta is much better. Just try it out. If you don't have better performance just switch back.


I had problems with black flashing textures in several games with the 313 driver so I rolled back.


----------



## mat459

najiro. You want The Keplar BIOS Tweaker


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I think the 313.96 Beta is much better. Just try it out. If you don't have better performance just switch back.


okay. will try that driver.
about the bios, any risks involved in flashing the bios? this will be the first time I'm doing this on a GPU card bios...
kinda reluctant to do this...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> okay. will try that driver.
> about the bios, any risks involved in flashing the bios? this will be the first time I'm doing this on a GPU card bios...
> kinda reluctant to do this...


Always a risk. Make sure you have a backup card/integrated video and a copy of your original BIOS in case you brick it! It almost never happens that it is irrecoverable its just hard to fix if you can't use the screen.


----------



## 51L4

nice found out with adaptive vsync i get hhigher 3dmark11 score from 7033 to 7164 woot and my oc are more stable








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5900323


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> okay. will try that driver.
> about the bios, any risks involved in flashing the bios? this will be the first time I'm doing this on a GPU card bios...
> kinda reluctant to do this...


This has already been asked. I'll see if yungbenny can add some info on this to the 1st page.
The risk is that you brick your card. This is NOT common as long as you follow the directions and do everything correctly.
Also, make a backup copy of your original BIOS before you start modding or flashing anything. In the unlikely event you do brick your card, you can use your onboard graphics and reflash the card to the stock BIOS. There are at least a couple people in this thread that can help you with any questions and what not. I have flashed mine back and forth 5 times with no problems. Most any info and files you need should be in this thread if you read through the whole thing.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> nice found out with adaptive vsync i get hhigher 3dmark11 score from 7033 to 7164 woot and my oc are more stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5900323


what do you mean by "adaptive vsync"?


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> what do you mean by "adaptive vsync"?


It's just a setting in NVIDIA Control Panel. I just tried it and it actually lowered my score. You can try changing it or just leave it at the default najiro.


----------



## 51L4

just tried for fun see what i get cause i cant hit 60fps in 3dmark11 but it gave alright score. probably less work and load for my card helps it. I wonder if i volt mod my card now and use the "frame limit target" see if that will help keep my card stable.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> It's just a setting in NVIDIA Control Panel. I just tried it and it actually lowered my score. You can try changing it or just leave it at the default najiro.


I did! It gave better scores!








I tried the beta driver, it was giving me lower scores.. I stick with the 310.90 drivers.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> I did! It gave better scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the beta driver, it was giving me lower scores.. I stick with the 310.90 drivers.


you tried adaptive vsync for that score?


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> you tried adaptive vsync for that score?


Yep







It increased by 100+ points. Now my problem is 3dMark2001SE... Can't believe a HD 4890 card tops the chart at hwbot.. really wondering why....


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> I did! It gave better scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the beta driver, it was giving me lower scores.. I stick with the 310.90 drivers.


That is a fantastic score. My scores are almost the same with either driver, and a bit lower with the adaptive vsync. I never hit 60fps in 3DMark though. The most I get is 50.

This is with 310.90 drivers with adaptive vsync on.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5903648


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks to mat459 here directing me to this thread, I have discovered the BIOS unlocker tool works for my GPU. I have a GTX 660 OEM card (a second is on its way). I got both for $175 each which I feel is a steal for the performance. With the stock voltage locked BIOS I was able to get to +200/+700 but I was throttling due to bumping the power limit of 145%, the max bench clocks I was able to do with no throttling was +180/+650 and scored P8075 with an FX 8320 at 4.6ghz. This actually comes really close to a stock GTX 670 I had before with an i5 3570k at 4.4ghz which did P8084!
> 
> As soon as I get the second card and test their max clocks in SLI I will flash the modded BIOS and see if I can get any more out of them.


Goodness Gracious!









Can you run Heaven benchmark on that card on max settings 1080p?.. And also take a screenshot of your Max boost clock.. That's a GEM in your possession!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run Heaven benchmark on that card on max settings 1080p?.. And also take a screenshot of your Max boost clock.. That's a GEM in your possession!


Sure, I can do it when I get home from work. Keep in mind this is a GK104 1152 shader part not a 960 shader GK106. My max boost clock was 1189 IIRC.


----------



## an7user

KFA2 strikes back at 1200 Мhz

*P=7431*
*X=2538*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5905203
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5905278


Spoiler: screenshots



http://piccy.info/view3/4129598/67d9d8c2296a0f856336806d9a43349e/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-01/i7-4129598/639x668-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4129604/d897d747a0e925890bdd2218f17ea85e/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-03/i7-4129604/642x665-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4129605/d3a8cfee7e504a5e94b630d05ec00157/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-03/i7-4129605/796x537-r



*Fire strike = 4851*


Spoiler: screenshot



http://piccy.info/view3/4129593/fed0f6758d691e41ff13a287ab1bf576/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-18-59/i7-4129593/731x584-r


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Sure, I can do it when I get home from work. Keep in mind this is a GK104 1152 shader part not a 960 shader GK106. My max boost clock was 1189 IIRC.










, i heard there was a gk 104 660 (non ti) sometime ago, but i did not really look into it, because i was yet to see someone with one. Glad you are here!. Gk 104 seems to be really good at 3dmark 11. The 660 TI gets about 1500+ more 3d mark 11 score than the gk 106 660 (non ti), but in 1080p games, it only surpasses it by 5-7 avg fps. I hope that would not be the case for your GK 104 660 non ti









Oh well... Mine is kicking ass, and your's sure did kick mine's ass









I'll love to see what that GPU would do when overclocked!









BTW.... can your's do 3 way SLI???







.. I see two SLI connectors on pictures.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> KFA2 strikes back at 1200 Мhz
> 
> *P=7431*
> *X=2538*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5905203
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5905278
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4129598/67d9d8c2296a0f856336806d9a43349e/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-01/i7-4129598/639x668-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4129604/d897d747a0e925890bdd2218f17ea85e/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-03/i7-4129604/642x665-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4129605/d3a8cfee7e504a5e94b630d05ec00157/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-19-03/i7-4129605/796x537-r
> 
> 
> 
> *Fire strike = 4851*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4129593/fed0f6758d691e41ff13a287ab1bf576/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-13-18-59/i7-4129593/731x584-r


That certainly is a nice score, but how is your physics score so high? That doesn't seem accurate to me.


----------



## an7user

*mat459* core i5 @ 4800 Mhz


----------



## mat459

Yes, but that should be about the same as 3570k @ 4.6. But yours is 2-3fps and 800 points higher.

Plus your RAM is underclocked.


----------



## an7user

My RAM is at 2133 Mhz 24/7
Are trying to say that I'm cheating somehow?
But that's the result...


----------



## mat459

Oh, well it's only showing your ram at 1333.
As far as I know, there is no way to cheat 3DMark.


----------



## 51L4

4.8 eh.. lol ima just try 4.9 see what i get







but my ram only at 1866


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay here is a screen of Heaven 3.0 on my daily overclock of +150/+600, Max boost 1137mhz and memory clocks at 6804mhz. Also some pics of the cute lil chopped down 670 that this thing is.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay here is a screen of Heaven 3.0 on my daily overclock of +150/+600, Max boost 1137mhz and memory clocks at 6804mhz. Also some pics of the cute lil chopped down 670 that this thing is.


Very nice score.

This card is very modified, where did you get this?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Very nice score.
> 
> This card is very modified, where did you get this?


Its not modified at all, its an OEM GTX 660 from a Dell. Before the GK106 chips came out they needed a low cost card for large OEM's and this is the result.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks to mat459 here directing me to this thread, I have discovered the BIOS unlocker tool works for my GPU. I have a GTX 660 OEM card (a second is on its way). I got both for $175 each which I feel is a steal for the performance. With the stock voltage locked BIOS I was able to get to +200/+700 but I was throttling due to bumping the power limit of 145%, the max bench clocks I was able to do with no throttling was +180/+650 and scored P8075 with an FX 8320 at 4.6ghz. This actually comes really close to a stock GTX 670 I had before with an i5 3570k at 4.4ghz which did P8084!
> 
> As soon as I get the second card and test their max clocks in SLI I will flash the modded BIOS and see if I can get any more out of them.


wow! now I'm seriously thinking of unlocking the bios. Where is that at? I hope there's a detailed instruction for that.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its not modified at all, its an OEM GTX 660 from a Dell. Before the GK106 chips came out they needed a low cost card for large OEM's and this is the result.


It have a nice overclocking range lol


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> My RAM is at 2133 Mhz 24/7
> Are trying to say that I'm cheating somehow?
> But that's the result...


Im not saying you're cheating at all, but look at this guys score. 2500k @ 5Ghz. Also running windows 7, just an AMD card. 8780 physics score. RAM @ 1866.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5907246
This is more of what I would expect. Oh well, congratz on your score.


----------



## an7user

*mat459* That guy doesn't have a PhysX driver support with AMD, which is used with NV in mark11


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay here is a screen of Heaven 3.0 on my daily overclock of +150/+600, Max boost 1137mhz and memory clocks at 6804mhz. Also some pics of the cute lil chopped down 670 that this thing is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I knew that card was beast!








Mine at 1293Mhz (max boost clock) +350 on the memory is at the exact same score as your's at 1137 mhz










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Over-volting that card will definitely give you more head room. about 3-5 avg fps on heaven








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Im not saying you're cheating at all, but look at this guys score. 2500k @ 5Ghz. Also running windows 7, just an AMD card. 8780 physics score. RAM @ 1866.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5907246
> This is more of what I would expect. Oh well, congratz on your score.


Hey Mat!... I think his score is right where it is supposed to be. This is my score on 2500k @ 5Ghz with 1866Mhz RAM. And he says his ram was clocked at 2133Mhz, Ram actually helps a lot with physics score. So at 4.8 with that ram, he should be definitely pulling those amounts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## an7user

my RAM 24/7

http://piccy.info/view3/4131388/2be2555c5ae58b323cbbe7d09d7500d6/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-14-08-16/i7-4131388/800x410-r


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Im not saying you're cheating at all, but look at this guys score. 2500k @ 5Ghz. Also running windows 7, just an AMD card. 8780 physics score. RAM @ 1866.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5907246
> This is more of what I would expect. Oh well, congratz on your score.


Dunno whats wrong with that for a 7950 score, here is one of mine when 12.11 beta came out (hence the lack of approved driver). His CPU at 5ghz really ain't helping.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5379447


----------



## BENSON519

Acc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Yes, that's the 1. Can't find anything other than that either. Not even on the ASUS website.[/quote
> According to EVGA they have a gtx 660 ftw signature 2 that takes 2 6pin connectors if that's what you are looking for. Although that asus looks really cool!


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Mat!... I think his score is right where it is supposed to be. This is my score on 2500k @ 5Ghz with 1866Mhz RAM. And he says his ram was clocked at 2133Mhz, Ram actually helps a lot with physics score. So at 4.8 with that ram, he should be definitely pulling those amounts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Acc
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Yes, that's the 1. Can't find anything other than that either. Not even on the ASUS website.[/quote
> According to EVGA they have a gtx 660 ftw signature 2 that takes 2 6pin connectors if that's what you are looking for. Although that asus looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> No,no. we were talking about an OEM card.
Click to expand...


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I knew that card was beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine at 1293Mhz (max boost clock) +350 on the memory is at the exact same score as your's at 1137 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-volting that card will definitely give you more head room. about 3-5 avg fps on heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mat!... I think his score is right where it is supposed to be. This is my score on 2500k @ 5Ghz with 1866Mhz RAM. And he says his ram was clocked at 2133Mhz, Ram actually helps a lot with physics score. So at 4.8 with that ram, he should be definitely pulling those amounts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My problem about overvolt is the TDP. When running uningive heaven at 1.2v the TDP easily gets 104% and the card start undervolt and throttle.... Even on 150% power limit i have this issue, i cant get more than 1150 estabilished boost, sad :/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Have you guys ran the New *Heaven benchmark 4.0*?.... it's making my GPU bleed! lol...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> My problem about overvolt is the TDP. When running uningive heaven at 1.2v the TDP easily gets 104% and the card start undervolt and throttle.... Even on 150% power limit i have this issue, i cant get more than 1150 estabilished boost, sad :/


1150 Mhz???







..... Can you open Gpu z, go to the performance log and run Heaven benchmark in windowed mode for about 2 minutes, then while heaven bench is still running, take a snapshot of your Gpu z performance log. I want to get detailed information about your card's frequencies. Also, if you can take a snapshot of EVGA Precision X performance log while heaven is still running for 2 minutes, that would also help a lot.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you guys ran the New *Heaven benchmark 4.0*?.... it's making my GPU bleed! lol...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1150 Mhz???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Can you open Gpu z, go to the performance log and run Heaven benchmark in windowed mode for about 2 minutes, then while heaven bench is still running, take a snapshot of your Gpu z performance log. I want to get detailed information about your card's frequencies. Also, if you can take a snapshot of EVGA Precision X performance log while heaven is still running for 2 minutes, that would also help a lot.


how does your power% go up to 120? mine stays around 99-101%


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> how does your power% go up to 120? mine stays around 99-101%


You have to increase the power target in AB/Precision/whatever you use. My cards go up to 145% stock, I've seen Keplers range from 122% to 300% in the slider depending on the card an BIOS.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You have to increase the power target in AB/Precision/whatever you use. My cards go up to 145% stock, I've seen Keplers range from 122% to 300% in the slider depending on the card an BIOS.


oh indeed I have, mines always at 150% it just stays way below.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you guys ran the New *Heaven benchmark 4.0*?.... it's making my GPU bleed! lol...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1150 Mhz???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Can you open Gpu z, go to the performance log and run Heaven benchmark in windowed mode for about 2 minutes, then while heaven bench is still running, take a snapshot of your Gpu z performance log. I want to get detailed information about your card's frequencies. Also, if you can take a snapshot of EVGA Precision X performance log while heaven is still running for 2 minutes, that would also help a lot.


I will do it right now, but what voltage you want me to use?
( i am using 1.16250)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I will do it right now, but what voltage you want me to use?
> ( i am using 1.16250)


Most of you guys are not overclocking properly. Don't set a voltage!. The card will go to it's max voltage on it's own... Just run it at your overclocked settings and leave the voltage to stock.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Most of you guys are not overclocking properly. Don't set a voltage!. The card will go to it's max voltage on it's own... Just run it at your overclocked settings and leave the voltage to stock.


Ok, i will take the original bios and flash again...


----------



## tdrloux

Here it is:


Note: If i get clock to +29, even + 33, the boost clock still 1150. If i get +40, the boost clock goes to 1162 and unigine crash before 1 minute running


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Most of you guys are not overclocking properly. Don't set a voltage!. The card will go to it's max voltage on it's own... Just run it at your overclocked settings and leave the voltage to stock.


and by don't set a voltage you mean outside of the the kgb cfg file? because I changed the kgb.cfg voltage.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Note: If i get clock to +29, even + 33, the boost clock still 1150. If i get +40, the boost clock goes to 1162 and unigine crash before 1 minute running


Awesome, please PM me your stock bios. Let me work on it for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> and by don't set a voltage you mean outside of the the kgb cfg file? because I changed the kgb.cfg voltage.


I mean, outside Kgb... don't set it on any overclocking software, the card will do it by itself.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Most of you guys are not overclocking properly. Don't set a voltage!. The card will go to it's max voltage on it's own... Just run it at your overclocked settings and leave the voltage to stock.


This is absolutely untrue. Why would you even post this? All you get in that case is the overclock the card can achieve _at stock volts_. That is often not the max overclock it can achieve with added voltage. The gap can be as big as 200mhz or more on kepler cards.


----------



## 51L4

Unigine valley 1.0
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/..._download.html
this is goodlooking benchmark i like it alot

my 1600x900 i get 1614
gonna test 1920x1080 soon


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This is absolutely untrue. Why would you even post this? All you get in that case is the overclock the card can achieve _at stock volts_. That is often not the max overclock it can achieve with added voltage. The gap can be as big as 200mhz or more on kepler cards.


once you mod to 1.212v it run that all the time, no need to adjust the volts cause that the max volts already.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> once you mod to 1.212v it run that all the time, no need to adjust the volts cause that the max volts already.


You can do that, but it would be better to find the minimum voltage needed to keep the overclock you want to reduce heat and noise if you're air cooled. For example, if your chip won't go any higher than 1100mhz between 1.175v and 1.212v then there is no reason to apply that much voltage.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This is absolutely untrue. Why would you even post this? All you get in that case is the overclock the card can achieve _at stock volts_. That is often not the max overclock it can achieve with added voltage. The gap can be as big as 200mhz or more on kepler cards.


Oh My God..









LOOL...I don't want to bash you, so i will just take it that you did not understand what i said lol







.. As the guy above me has said, it will do that on it's own... Once you increase your TDP, your Kepler card will run at its max voltage when needed for it's Max Boost clock.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh My God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOL...I don't want to bash you, so i will just take it that you did not understand what i said lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. As the guy above me has said, it will do that on it's own... Once you increase your TDP, your Kepler card will run at its max voltage when needed for it's Max Boost clock.
> If your chip cant do that, then there would be no need to use the modded bios. Anyways, your chip will still run at 1.175mv with stock bios when needed.


I take it back, you're right. Most of my Kepler overclocking have been with custom PCB cards that actually have voltage control. Learn something new every day! Apparently only a handful of cards actually have full voltage control which has of course since been removed which I knew before, I had to flash one of my Lightnings to get the unlocked vbios.

Looks like most cards setting a voltage is more of a vdroop control and acts as the lower limit.


----------



## tdrloux

Just post my benchmark in valey, then i go sleep.
Tomorrow i will work more and flash the new bios, thank you yungbenny911!


Max boost 1150mhz
Memory clock 1600mhz
stock voltage, 110% power

69ºC in a MSI twin froz III








I never pass 65ºC before on this card, this valley is a a power stress test


----------



## 51L4




----------



## Rickyrozay209

alright so its still ok if your card never goes up 104% TDP even if its set to 150%?


----------



## najiro

Hey guys, I need help about the bios flashing thing.

1st) I never flashed a video card before, I was reading the xtremeforum trend about it but it was too simplified for me. I need *detailed instructions* . So if there's anybody willing to help me, please pm me or post the instructions here. I can't find it here either if ever somebody posted it.

So what I understood so far was:
1> backup the bios 1st
2> edit the bios (and save as rom file???)
3> flash the edited bios (correct?)


----------



## 51L4

if it never goes higher than 104% just set it at 110% , 150% i dont think it would hurt.


----------



## Skhatri15

Hey guys,

I was thinking about OCing my evga gtx 660 SC. I was wondering if I need a heating solution like I would for an overclocked cpu. Right now, my gpu goes up to around I'd say 64 degrees MAX. So should I be worrying about the resulting temps if I overclock that baby?


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Hey guys, I need help about the bios flashing thing.
> 
> 1st) I never flashed a video card before, I was reading the xtremeforum trend about it but it was too simplified for me. I need *detailed instructions* . So if there's anybody willing to help me, please pm me or post the instructions here. I can't find it here either if ever somebody posted it.
> 
> So what I understood so far was:
> 1> backup the bios 1st
> 2> edit the bios (and save as rom file???)
> 3> flash the edited bios (correct?)


Start reading from here. Should have all the info and some of the files you might need.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/130


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was thinking about OCing my evga gtx 660 SC. I was wondering if I need a heating solution like I would for an overclocked cpu. Right now, my gpu goes up to around I'd say 64 degrees MAX. So should I be worrying about the resulting temps if I overclock that baby?


You shouldn't need to upgrade your HSF, but you will want to at least adjust your fan curve. 64º is actually a little high for a non-overclocked card. The card will start to throttle itself back at 70º


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Start reading from here. Should have all the info and some of the files you might need.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/130


Thanks! Reading for now.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> if it never goes higher than 104% just set it at 110% , 150% i dont think it would hurt.


Have any idea why it wouldn't go higher though?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just ran Valley... whew... what's up with all this new gpu intensive benches from Unigine? hehe, they are awesome looking though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Have any idea why it wouldn't go higher though?


Send me a PM with your bios.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just ran Valley... whew... what's up with all this new gpu intensive benches from Unigine? hehe, they are awesome looking though.
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with your bios.


Pm sent.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was thinking about OCing my evga gtx 660 SC. I was wondering if I need a heating solution like I would for an overclocked cpu. Right now, my gpu goes up to around I'd say 64 degrees MAX. So should I be worrying about the resulting temps if I overclock that baby?


use gel in hair much...


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*


What clocks and voltage did u used?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just ran Valley... whew... what's up with all this new gpu intensive benches from Unigine? hehe, they are awesome looking though.
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with your bios.


Very high scores








What boost clock and memory clock was using?
Did u change your fan curve? nice temps


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> What clocks and voltage did u used?


1150/6666 1.175v


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> use gel in hair much...


Hahahahaha... LOL..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Very high scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What boost clock and memory clock was using?
> Did u change your fan curve? nice temps


1293 (Max boost) +340 (3344) memory, 1.212mv

Yes, i have a good straight line fan curve, pretty efficient, and not loud


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> You shouldn't need to upgrade your HSF, but you will want to at least adjust your fan curve. 64º is actually a little high for a non-overclocked card. The card will start to throttle itself back at 70º


I think that was with the default fan setup which I heard is awful. I am going to change the fan curve. Any type of fan curve you would recommend?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahahahaha... LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1293 (Max boost) +340 (3344) memory, 1.212mv
> 
> Yes, i have a good straight line fan curve, pretty efficient, and not loud


I test the bios you have worked, i am grateful about your work, really thank you, but my card didnt work :/
If the card go above 1150 it crash


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> use gel in hair much...


I think I use enough


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, so I have found out the that KGB unlocker DOES NOT work on my OEM 660's. It says it does but the power target remains 145% and voltage stays at 1.115 even if I set it to 1.212 in the KGB config. Oh well, I guess I'm stuck with the OC I have or flash a 670 BIOS to it.


----------



## Skhatri15

Does anyone know how to get rid of the stupid 74% fan cap on EVGA Precision? Very annoying as I'm trying to set up a fan profile, because I want to overclock my gpu.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the stupid 74% fan cap on EVGA Precision? Very annoying as I'm trying to set up a fan profile, because I want to overclock my gpu.


Did you flash your card? If so you should be able to raise it to 100%


----------



## Scorpion49

Scratch that, some very weird things going on with my card now that I flashed it. 3Dmark11 now runs only at 1202mhz max no matter what, and voltage is stock 1.125. Valley 1.0 and heaven 4.0 runs at 1352mhz and 1.212v, so does any game I launch.

EDIT: just checked 3Dmark Vantage and got 1264mhz and 1.175v, so the 3Dmarks seem to be having a mind of their own as far as clocks and voltage.

Oh well heres my valley score at +150/+625


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Did you flash your card? If so you should be able to raise it to 100%


what does it mean to flash my card exactly? I am in the process of overclocking right now, can I flash it after I overclock?


----------



## Skhatri15

Well I followed a guide to overclock and i did the stress tests and found out where my card fails etc etc, so I know the right settings for my core speed and memory speed. However, When i run the Furmark stress test, my core speed doesn't even go past the base clock! So, I'm guessing my gpu is locked since I can't turn up the fan past 74% nor can I go past the base clock speed. I tried to do a search to see if I have to flash my gpu before I can take advantage of overclocking or not, but I haven't been able to find an answer.

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Well I followed a guide to overclock and i did the stress tests and found out where my card fails etc etc, so I know the right settings for my core speed and memory speed. However, When i run the Furmark stress test, my core speed doesn't even go past the base clock! So, I'm guessing my gpu is locked since I can't turn up the fan past 74% nor can I go past the base clock speed. I tried to do a search to see if I have to flash my gpu before I can take advantage of overclocking or not, but I haven't been able to find an answer.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Don't run furmark, nvidia drivers detect it and automatically throttle the card. Use 3Dmark11 or Heaven 4.0/Valley 1.0 for a quick check of overclock stability. Fan limit is coded into the vBIOS, if you flash it you can remove that restriction, but its not necessary, your fan will most likely never see that speed. I have a very aggressive fan profile with my overclock and it maxes out at like 62% and still keeps the card under 70*C.


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't run furmark, nvidia drivers detect it and automatically throttle the card. Use 3Dmark11 or Heaven 4.0/Valley 1.0 for a quick check of overclock stability. Fan limit is coded into the vBIOS, if you flash it you can remove that restriction, but its not necessary, your fan will most likely never see that speed. I have a very aggressive fan profile with my overclock and it maxes out at like 62% and still keeps the card under 70*C.


Ah okay. Also, my power target on Evga Precision X can only go up to 110%, where as on YouTube I see people being able to take it up to 132%. Is that also a restriction based on my bios?


----------



## Skhatri15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't run furmark, nvidia drivers detect it and automatically throttle the card. Use 3Dmark11 or Heaven 4.0/Valley 1.0 for a quick check of overclock stability. Fan limit is coded into the vBIOS, if you flash it you can remove that restriction, but its not necessary, your fan will most likely never see that speed. I have a very aggressive fan profile with my overclock and it maxes out at like 62% and still keeps the card under 70*C.


Well, I installed Heaven. Still doesn't go past the stock boost clock speed. This is quite frustrating. I do just as the guides tell me to do... :/


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Did you flash your card? If so you should be able to raise it to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> what does it mean to flash my card exactly? I am in the process of overclocking right now, can I flash it after I overclock?
Click to expand...

If you look somewhere in this thread there is a link to KGB, NVFLASH, & GPUZ with instructions on how to save your bios unlock/overclock and flash.
GPUZ can save your default bios and kgb is used to unlock it. You then need to flash it with nvflash.

Here is a good start
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_20


----------



## tdrloux

I tried to get more than 1150 mhz on gpu.
Totally impossible!

When I overclock to +26 it gets 1150, when I get +27, +28, +29... dont get more than 1150.
When i reach +40 i get 1162 mhz, but the card TDP goes more than 104% and it crash.
I tried this in all voltages, 1.15 to 1.21, never work.
Even with the power limit at 100%, 110% or also 150%, it's impossible.
But I was monitoring the TDP when running unigine valley and: at 1150mhz and 1600mhz memory the card gets 107% even 108% TDP without crash. And I can overclock the memory to 1670Mhz, the TDP grows but the card dont crash!

I want more than 1150 mhz!


----------



## an7user

*tdrloux*

here are increments to which the gpu boosts at 13 Mhz intervals

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-16-16-33/i7-4142323/505x593-r


----------



## an7user

For each boost frequency there is a certain dependency on the GPU voltage, I've checked that experimentally (flashing my BIOS 20 or more times), so for approximately 75% of ASIC quality and a 4 phase VRM one needs 1175mV for 1176-1189 Mhz GPU frequency range.
for 1200-1200Mhz there is needed 1189vM. The voltage is calculated as the median from the voltage range for a certain boost frequency. And the voltage in software monitoring is approximated also to 13 mV intervals.
For instance if you set voltage range in BIOS as 1150-1212 mV, the median will be (1150+1212)/2=1181 mV, which is monitored in software as 1175mV, as it is rounded down to it in software monitoring. If you increase lower margin to 1162mV in BIOS you will get a (1162+1212)/2=1187mV, which is monitored in software as 1189mV, as it is rounded down UP to it in software monitoring.
You may also set the desired voltage to keep it steady at certain point, for instance 1175-1175 range in BIOS will give you exactly the 1175mV in software and your GPU will surely boost (unless limited in BIOS boost table) to the frequency averaged by a combination of ASIC quality VRM quality.


----------



## Skhatri15

I am trying to follow the GPU flashing guide. However, whenever I try to save my bios from GPU-Z it won't let me save it as a bin file. The only option I have is to save it as a rom file. I have been trying to find a solution as to why I don't get the option to save it as a bin file for a while now. Can anyone enlighten me on this subject matter?

Getting frustrated!


----------



## bittbull187

Good luck! I got the ftw 660 non ti and the 106 bios and so far no one could get the bios or edit it. I've just come to accept both my cards are neutuered with the 120% power offset .... Such crap


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skhatri15*
> 
> I am trying to follow the GPU flashing guide. However, whenever I try to save my bios from GPU-Z it won't let me save it as a bin file. The only option I have is to save it as a rom file. I have been trying to find a solution as to why I don't get the option to save it as a bin file for a while now. Can anyone enlighten me on this subject matter?
> 
> Getting frustrated!


why you need bin? save that rom, open the rom with kepler tweaker , mod it , flash it .. rebooot

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


New folder.zip 398k .zip file



put all files in user/username folder (nvflash, rom)


run cmd



type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 romname.rom" without quotes
hit enter
hit Y
wait till done then reboot. make sure you keep back up original copy.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Good luck! I got the ftw 660 non ti and the 106 bios and so far no one could get the bios or edit it. I've just come to accept both my cards are neutuered with the 120% power offset .... Such crap


ill mod it just send me the bios


----------



## najiro

Hey guys, Is this correct?
The voltage table looks different from what I saw posted here.
What am I missing?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> ill mod it just send me the bios


I tried but the bios roms that come off the cards are incomplete , tried all kinds of ways to get full out but nothing has worked. Only getting 96kb instead of the normal bios size


----------



## an7user

*najiro*
Use kepler bios tweaker 1.24 (see the posts above). it's much more functional and with gui


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *tdrloux*
> 
> here are increments to which the gpu boosts at 13 Mhz intervals
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-02-16-16-33/i7-4142323/505x593-r


I am copying this. Is this tweak okay? GTX 660 can handle this?
Setting max table clock to 1280.5Mhz


----------



## najiro

hey guys, how long does the flashing take? It's been a while and it's stuck at this status....


edit:
So I need to use the same rom name LOL. Anyway I found that out but this one is my next problem. I cannot flash it for some reason...


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> I am copying this. Is this tweak okay? GTX 660 can handle this?
> Setting max table clock to 1280.5Mhz


*najiro*

It's actually from my modded KFA2 GTX660EX OC.


----------



## an7user

*najiro*
you'd better flash it from DOS, using bootable USB flash, to be on the safe side


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *najiro*
> you'd better flash it from DOS, using bootable USB flash, to be on the safe side


how do I do that? I will still use NVflash?


----------



## an7user

*najiro* Surely, you need nvflash. Create a bootable USB flash with DOS (using the attached tool)

usb_and_dos.zip 519k .zip file


from DOS run the same magic command:
nvflash -4 -5 -6 your_rom.rom


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Hey guys, Is this correct?
> The voltage table looks different from what I saw posted here.
> What am I missing?


It was stated in the first post that you have to change the voltage to 1.212v in the cfg file.... That's what you are missing Mr. your card will only run at 1.187mv...


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It was stated in the first post that you have to change the voltage to 1.212v in the cfg file.... That's what you are missing Mr. your card will only run at 1.187mv...


Yeah.. I was reading the thread at xtremesystems as well. is 1.212v okay? safe for GTX 660? crazynutz only recommended 1.187


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Yeah.. I was reading the thread at xtremesystems as well. is 1.212v okay? safe for GTX 660? crazynutz only recommended 1.187


For my cards it appears 1.212 is not ok, it boosts out of control. I have seen it as high as 1402mhz and crashes instantly so I had to dial it back.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Yeah.. I was reading the thread at xtremesystems as well. is 1.212v okay? safe for GTX 660? crazynutz only recommended 1.187


Crazynut's KGB bios unlocking tool was made to run the gpu at 1.187mv, but the 1.212mv table will still be unlocked even if you do not change the voltage values, but this method only applies with the GK 104 (660 Ti, 670 & 680). From mine and multiple user's experience, because the GTX 660 (non Ti) is a GK 106 kepler gpu, it does not boost to 1.212mv as it is supposed to do, and stays at 1.187mv. I believe it has something to do with compatibility issues with the KGB unlocking tool, because the KGB unlocking tool was being made before the announcement of the GTX 660 (non Ti).

In regards to your question about 1.212mv... Truth of the mater is, you can't know till you test it. Your card might like it like mine does, and you would be able to pull reasonable Mhz's from your core and memory by overclocking, or your card will just despise it and demand to be flashed to stock with constant crashing







... But i hope your card enjoys it hehe, funny how two cards i buy LOVE 1.212mv and both go at the same speeds with no problemo


----------



## Yungbenny911

.


----------



## Yungbenny911

delete.


----------



## Yungbenny911

.


----------



## Yungbenny911

delete


----------



## najiro

I did push it to 1.212v... it doesn't give higher voltage which he also explained in the thread. It gave lower performance. I flashed it back again to 1.187... I dunno.. I am getting the same scores using the stock bios. I was able to overclock my GTX 660 before to +160/+180 using stock bios. It gave the same benchmark scores. I just think the extra vrm ASUS added to its cards already make it possible. Well, I was able to push it up to +220/+350 but the scores are the same. Really wondering why.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> I did push it to 1.212v... it doesn't give higher voltage which he also explained in the thread. It gave lower performance. I flashed it back again to 1.187... I dunno.. I am getting the same scores using the stock bios. I was able to overclock my GTX 660 before to +160/+180 using stock bios. It gave the same benchmark scores. I just think the extra vrm ASUS added to its cards already make it possible. Well, I was able to push it up to +220/+350 but the scores are the same. Really wondering why.


What drivers are you using? Have you tried it in any other application?


----------



## an7user

*najiro* You need default TDP of 140 W to reveal the potential of the card already at 1176Mhz


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *najiro* You need default TDP of 140 W to reveal the potential of the card already at 1176Mhz


TDP of 140w?
How do I do that? I did push power limit to 150%


----------



## revro

i have evga 660 ftw and mine runs out of box on 1178mhz, while gpu-z shows 1137 as boost frequency.
i didnt do anything









best
revro


----------



## bittbull187

As Does Mine But My 560's Sc Cards Are Still beating Them Lol


----------



## malmental

???


----------



## untitled

I have 660 FTW. :]


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I have 660 FTW. :]


SLI?


----------



## malmental

gotta be..


----------



## untitled

Yes


----------



## patricksiglin

Here is mine SLI.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I have 660 FTW. :]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is your card overclocked?







... If it's not, do that please! hehe
and i think you will also be interested in this Thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_40

it's very very competitive, and my 660's SLI and single card are beating out 660ti SLI and single card!







... The 7870 does not even compare hehehe, but there is a beta driver that's pushing the 7xxx series up though,


----------



## untitled

No it's not. I'm not sure how to do it. And I've read that you can overclock the FTW versions very much.

Yeah, mine's not as good as yours.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> No it's not. I'm not sure how to do it. And I've read that you can overclock the FTW versions very much.
> 
> Yeah, mine's not as good as yours.


Seesh!







at 57.9, you are just 1fps higher than the fastest single 680... and that's at stock though, hehe, i can imagine your cards overvolted to 1.212mv, and overclocked!. They'll definitely perform as good or maybe even better than mine.. That's if you have golden GPU's that can go above 1300Mhz


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Seesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 57.9, you are just 1fps higher than the fastest single 680... and that's at stock though, hehe, i can imagine your cards overvolted to 1.212mv, and overclocked!. They'll definitely perform as good or maybe even better than mine.. That's if you have golden GPU's that can go above 1300Mhz


Do you know of any good guides about overclocking the 660?


----------



## bittbull187

Yes I would Love To Know This as Well, i was Taken By The reading i Did Before I Purchased Them under The Impression That Te Ftw Series Were Good Overclockers.... However More In Debt Reading uncovered That most are Lucky to Get +20-30 offset on Clocks, at least Both my Cards Will Not Overclock at All.. Evga Gtx 660 Ftw Signature 2


----------



## malmental

only way to overclock is to mod the BIOS, period..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> only way to overclock is to mod the BIOS, period..










.... I keep saying this a lot... @ 1.175mv DON'T EXPECT ANYTHING MORE THAN +20-30Mhz.... -___-".. If you want to overclock your card. Over-volt it first, then you can overclock it to it's limits.







I seriously won't call a 1.175mv overclock an "Overclock".... You just get about 3 Fps higher than stock on average


----------



## bittbull187

mine stock at 110%power just basic run


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> only way to overclock is to mod the BIOS, period..


which does not work for all 660 cards mine only let you pull partial bios form the cards, i have tried every way out there to get the stock bios for them. Since i cannot pull them from the cards or find a bios matching my cards its not worth me voiding the warranty.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> only way to overclock is to mod the BIOS, period..
> 
> 
> 
> which does not work for all 660 cards mine only let you pull partial bios form the cards, i have tried every way out there to get the stock bios for them. Since i cannot pull them from the cards or find a bios matching my cards its not worth me voiding the warranty.
Click to expand...

ahh I remember.
that's the downfall of having a FTW edition..


----------



## bittbull187

lol yes as you can imagine i was a bit upset, from now on before i buy i will double the amount of reading about cards before i buy.


----------



## nyzuul

Yungbenny911,

I can't respond to you because of the ridiculous 2 PM a day limit lol so hopefully you see this. I'd love if you could send me the bios for the 660. I can't get a complete dump for the life of me.

Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyzuul*
> 
> Yungbenny911,
> 
> I can't respond to you because of the ridiculous 2 PM a day limit lol so hopefully you see this. I'd love if you could send me the bios for the 660. I can't get a complete dump for the life of me.
> 
> Thanks


Here you go







. Hope your card is not allergic to it lol.

660.zip 119k .zip file


----------



## nyzuul

Hopefully not haha thanks a ton. I'll let you know how it works when I get home, on mobile device atm


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyzuul*
> 
> Hopefully not haha thanks a ton. I'll let you know how it works when I get home, on mobile device atm


Okay


----------



## nyzuul

The bios file you gave me worked like a charm, thanks so much! I've been looking around all day trying to figure out whats up with this card.

Time to see how much I can get out of this card


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyzuul*
> 
> The bios file you gave me worked like a charm, thanks so much! I've been looking around all day trying to figure out whats up with this card.
> 
> Time to see how much I can get out of this card


Hehehe, post back with results Mr.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm able to do +58 Core and +450 Mem offsets on the stock bios.

My card boost up to 1202MHz on the core.

I thought about modding the bios, but I'm not sure that I will see any difference.
But if I wanted to, how do I flash using Win8 Pro?


----------



## nyzuul

Meh my card doesn't take well to overclocking. It starts becoming unstable at higher than 1202Mhz core and 1652Mhz memory with the voltage at 1.2120.

With stock voltage, it starts crashing at +35Mhz core....lol

I don't know how you're hitting 1300+ Mhz


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyzuul*
> 
> Meh my card doesn't take well to overclocking. It starts becoming unstable at higher than 1202Mhz core and 1652Mhz memory with the voltage at 1.2120.
> 
> With stock voltage, it starts crashing at +35Mhz core....lol
> 
> I don't know how you're hitting 1300+ Mhz


I guess i am just lucky, but it's weird that both cards run at the exact same Max speeds of, 1306Mhz, 1702Mhz... You should try pushing your memory clock more, and also try running your card at stock clocks, Max TDP. To see what your max boost clock is without overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I'm able to do +58 Core and +450 Mem offsets on the stock bios.
> 
> My card boost up to 1202MHz on the core.
> 
> I thought about modding the bios, but I'm not sure that I will see any difference.
> But if I wanted to, how do I flash using Win8 Pro?


Read post #330, and if you are already getting up to 1202, yo might likely get up to 1254Mhz... and a little more on the memory clock..


----------



## Scorpion49

So here are my cards in SLI at stock clocks, I'm really excited to put them under water this weekend because both will do 1400mhz without crashing at 100% fan. I don't know how stable it is because it was getting too hot and throttling back but there were no immediate crashes. I'm hoping for around 1300 each in SLI.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5987437

EDIT: Both cards unlocked at 1202/3300: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5988118


----------



## bittbull187

Nice Score


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Read post #330, and if you are already getting up to 1202, yo might likely get up to 1254Mhz... and a little more on the memory clock..


Thanks. Your bios didn't play nice. Lots of artifacts, but I used the one I unlocked just fine.

1.187 isn't enough to go past 1215. I will need 1.212v. Which numbers I need to change to get 1.212v?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Thanks. Your bios didn't play nice. Lots of artifacts, but I used the one I unlocked just fine.
> 
> 1.187 isn't enough to go past 1215. I will need 1.212v. Which numbers I need to change to get 1.212v?


Your cards are EVGA SC! Mine are MSI N660 OC.... You were not supposed to use mine, they are not meant for you









the hi-lighted field in the image below will show you how your cfg file is supposed to look like.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Benny you buy crysis 3?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Benny you buy crysis 3?


Nope, not yet... I won't be playing games, as i have a lot to do for the time being







.. Did you? and any increase in Performance?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope, not yet... I won't be playing games, as i have a lot to do for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Did you? and any increase in Performance?


Yea went through it on max settings SMAA medium, along with Cvar graphics extras. She handled like a charm. for MP i take it down to FXAA though just to be safe.

My FX-6300 actually did great to, handled its self as well as a 2500K. Was surprised on that part. You'll rip through it NP.

Here is a nice shot:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yea went through it on max settings SMAA medium, along with Cvar graphics extras. She handled like a charm. for MP i take it down to FXAA though just to be safe.
> 
> My FX-6300 actually did great to, handled its self as well as a 2500K. Was surprised on that part. You'll rip through it NP.
> 
> Here is a nice shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG... You make me want to play that game so bad lol..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OMG... You make me want to play that game so bad lol..


Its sick bro. our 660's SLI handle the game superbly. Its what I use to test overclocks now. lol

When you have free time get it!


----------



## qzyxya

How do these things do on metro 2033 and crysis 3?


----------



## G3sse

First time I post on a forum









Just want to share my current overclock of this fantastic card.

PEACE


----------



## an7user

*Yungbenny911*

Could you please read the ASIC quality of the GPUs on your cards with gpu-z? I'd like to se whether there is some dependency of the overclocking potential on it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3sse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I post on a forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share my current overclock of this fantastic card.
> 
> PEACE










.... Hehehe, that's the type of score i like to see









Try running Valley 1.0 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Could you please read the ASIC quality of the GPUs on your cards with gpu-z? I'd like to se whether there is some dependency of the overclocking potential on it.


here are my ASCI.... They seem to be higher than the last time i checked...









*First GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Second GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## an7user

Mine is just 74,5 %.. so there is certainly some dependency...those are not just empty numers


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Mine is just 74,5 %.. so there is certainly some dependency...those are not just empty numers


I guess that may be the case, but i am certain my ASCI was not that high. Too much bios flashing here and there lol, my cards can't keep up







What were your max boost clocks?


----------



## G3sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Hehehe, that's the type of score i like to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Valley 1.0 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised that it got 17 fps as minimum, nerver seen it that low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Valley really is a tough benchmark though


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I guess that may be the case, but i am certain my ASCI was not that high. Too much bios flashing here and there lol, my cards can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were your max boost clocks?


Reading about kepler boost clocks it most definitely takes that into account. It would be nice to know the "forumla" they use.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3sse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Hehehe, that's the type of score i like to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Valley 1.0 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised that it got 17 fps as minimum, nerver seen it that low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Valley really is a tough benchmark though
Click to expand...

Dayum mister lol, you got the same score i got on my first Valley run







, what are your boost clock, and memory clock?


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres valley in SLI, now I gotta work on the overclock.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Heres valley in SLI, now I gotta work on the overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh nice!, the max i could reach was 66 FPS...







I have not tried anything more since then... You'll probably get up to 69 fps


----------



## Lordred

Made good on my promise.

Twins!


----------



## Lordred

ASIC Quality via GPU-Z

660 #1 75.1%
660 #2 68.9%

100% PT @ stock clocks Avg boost of 1124-1150 running valley, max temp 62c @ 74% fan speed
Avg voltage 1.150-1.162v
56.6 fps


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh nice!, the max i could reach was 66 FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried anything more since then... You'll probably get up to 69 fps


We'll see, I think these cards will both make 1400 stable on water.


----------



## SergentPancake

Count me in!


----------



## G3sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Dayum mister lol, you got the same score i got on my first Valley run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what are your boost clock, and memory clock?


Hehe nice, I got a new mark at 3dmark 11 to. I've finally reached a score of 7500 on the gpu, took me a while to get there.
My boost clock is at 1233mhz and my memory at 1707 mhz.

Here's a pic at my new 3dmark 11 score


----------



## etripier

I've got news on my *MSI GTX N660 TF III 2GD5/OC*
I've theses stable 2 times on 3DMArk11 get *P7133*, Hope it will stay stable in Crysis 3 I will play a while to see
Here are the pics


I did by using the stock bios from my card and moded it with the stock bios of the hawk model tweaking with *KeplerBiosTweaker.exe*









BIOS are downloadable here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+660&interface=&memSize=0

*EDIT : 3 times 3DMark11 run stable and get *P7134*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6015824


----------



## malmental

nice...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> We'll see, I think these cards will both make 1400 stable on water.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh... I hate you!. lol, i was thinking of water cooling my cards, but i think it might not be really worth it considering my cards don't hit anything above 69c... I'll do the Custom water-cooling when i get my 780's









*BTW: Cool scores guys!







...*


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ahh... I hate you!. lol, i was thinking of water cooling my cards, but i think it might not be really worth it considering my cards don't hit anything above 69c... I'll do the Custom water-cooling when i get my 780's


Yeah, they max out around 41*C now which is really nice. Unfortunately they don't SLI well, driver crashes if I push past 1250 or so while they will run 1402 and 1397 respectively by themselves. Oh well, its plenty fast the way it is.


----------



## Horique

Hey guys do you have power throttling issues ? Because my new gtx 660 msi twin frozr iii''s power throttles down while gaming from 100-11% to 40-60% resulting in cutting my fps in half. Can you tell me a fix for this?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horique*
> 
> Hey guys do you have power throttling issues ? Because my new gtx 660 msi twin frozr iii''s power throttles down while gaming from 100-11% to 40-60% resulting in cutting my fps in half. Can you tell me a fix for this?


Did you use afterburner or the like to turn the power target up as high as it will go?


----------



## Horique

yes i did. also some textures on my browser are purple instead of black. i dont know if it is related to my post but if anyone have seen this before please tell


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horique*
> 
> yes i did


Could be VRM temps, I know my TFIII 7950 didn't have adequate cooling on them. What raidmax model PSU do you have?


----------



## Horique

my gpu's temps while gaming are between 50-65.
psu: Raidmax ATX12V Power

the worst throttling i've encountered is in games like Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed 3, Crysis 3, Borderlands 2 and Skyrim. I would mention The Amazing Spiderman Game but that has such a horrible optimization im not even bothering playing it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, they max out around 41*C now which is really nice. Unfortunately they don't SLI well, driver crashes if I push past 1250 or so while they will run 1402 and 1397 respectively by themselves. Oh well, its plenty fast the way it is.


have you tried running them on different clocks on SLI?, and also try looking for an updated bios from your manufacturer... If they can do 1402/1397Mhz on their own, they should both be able to do at least 1306 in Sync. And also try different drivers to see if it persists, start from the 3xx.xx drivers and go upwards, but make sure you do clean installs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horique*
> 
> Hey guys do you have power throttling issues ? Because my new gtx 660 msi twin frozr iii''s power throttles down while gaming from 100-11% to 40-60% resulting in cutting my fps in half. Can you tell me a fix for this?


Have you flashed your bios?, and are you using the updated version?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horique*
> 
> my gpu's temps while gaming are between 50-65.
> psu: Raidmax ATX12V Power
> 
> the worst throttling i've encountered is in games like Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed 3, Crysis 3, Borderlands 2 and Skyrim. I would mention The Amazing Spiderman Game but that has such a horrible optimization im not even bothering playing it.


Probably doesn't have anything to do with your issue but I can't think of a Radimax 500W PSU that I would want anywhere near my system. Or even in my house, I'm not a fan of fires. Even the more "upscale" units are just basic rebadged Andyson supplies that are not very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> have you tried running them on different clocks on SLI?, and also try looking for an updated bios from your manufacturer... If they can do 1402/1397Mhz on their own, they should both be able to do at least 1306 in Sync. And also try different drivers to see if it persists, start from the 3xx.xx drivers and go upwards, but make sure you do clean installs.


They do run in asymmetrical clocks but the scaling sucks. Interestingly enough, there is less screen tearing and better frame times when offset like that. Mostly I think the issue is with the modified BIOS I'm using, but they can't get anywhere near the current clocks with the stock BIOS.


----------



## Horique

sorry if my grammar mislead into thinking that i have 2 video card. to clarify things i only have 1 gtx 660. i think my bios has a new update available


----------



## Horique

Yes indeed my psu is a piece of junk but it holds withouth problem. Also i almost have enough money to upgrade it to a real one : Seasonis Seasonic S12II-520.

Also i forgot to mention that for a while forcing constant voltage while gaming did solve the throttling at least for far cry 3 but now everything is back to normal


----------



## Lordred

Decided to do a quick OC run on the two 660's in 3DM11.

I am the 21st for overall valid 660 SLI submissions in the X category.
I am the 3nd highest GPU score for SLIed GTX 660 in the X category
I am the 680th for overall valid 660 SLI submits in the P category
I am the highest AMD platform for both P and X with the 660's in SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6023270 X4741
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990001 P11583

X Result.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Decided to do a quick OC run on the two 660's in 3DM11.
> 
> I am the 21st for overall valid 660 SLI submissions in the X category.
> I am the 3nd highest GPU score for SLIed GTX 660 in the X category
> I am the 680th for overall valid 660 SLI submits in the P category
> I am the highest AMD platform for both P and X with the 660's in SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6023270 X4741
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990001 P11583
> 
> X Result.






Nice!... too bad for me lots of 3770k users, i am the 7th POS in all 660 users P-score.... and about num 4 in Graphics score.

BTW, your PC looks sexy!!!!


----------



## bittbull187

How Can I Be Placed? I Own dx11 pro Is That all That Required? Lemme Know I want In With My 930 Relic Haha


----------



## Angelus359

I have an MSI 660 OC (factory1033/1098) that I have boosted by 34mhz offset (I kinda picked a random number here, didn't push it), and raised the power limit by 10%.

I also had it undervolt 0.05v (it still maxes out at the same voltage, it's just undervolted at idle)

I love the thing

matches my i5 3570k at 4ghz quite well

I don't over-volt ever. Mild overclocks here.

I feel if I need to overvolt, then I really should just have better hardware, and what I have is power inefficient.

I find the geforce 660 a nice power/performance ratio.


----------



## Angelus359

I set adaptive vsync on globally, and I use EVGA percision ideal frequency to balance power consumption.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angelus359*
> 
> I have an MSI 660 OC (factory1033/1098) that I have boosted by 34mhz offset (I kinda picked a random number here, didn't push it), and raised the power limit by 10%.
> 
> I also had it undervolt 0.05v (it still maxes out at the same voltage, it's just undervolted at idle)
> 
> I love the thing
> 
> matches my i5 3570k at 4ghz quite well
> 
> I don't over-volt ever. Mild overclocks here.
> 
> I feel if I need to overvolt, then I really should just have better hardware, and what I have is power inefficient.
> 
> I find the geforce 660 a nice power/performance ratio.










that's cool!... I personally love to Improve the performance of any Gpu i buy to match it's senior... If i can get it two steps ahead hehe, that would be bliss for me, I upgrade in about every 6-8 months , so i like to draw as much juice as i can


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Decided to do a quick OC run on the two 660's in 3DM11.
> 
> I am the 21st for overall valid 660 SLI submissions in the X category.
> I am the 3nd highest GPU score for SLIed GTX 660 in the X category
> I am the 680th for overall valid 660 SLI submits in the P category
> *I am the highest AMD platform for both P and X with the 660's in SLI*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6023270 X4741
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990001 P11583
> 
> X Result.


I haven't run extreme yet but.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5988118 ??? (I don't really count cuz I don't have real 660's, just giving you a hard time







)


----------



## Angelus359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's cool!... I personally love to Improve the performance of any Gpu i buy to match it's senior... If i can get it two steps ahead hehe, that would be bliss for me, I upgrade in about every 6-8 months , so i like to draw as much juice as i can


I upgrade about every 4 years

My last card was a geforce 260 216stream (it came in 216, or 192 stream processor editions) overclocked 13% from factory

Went from a phenom II 2.8ghz to a intel i5 3570k at 4ghz


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I haven't run extreme yet but.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5988118 ??? (I don't really count cuz I don't have real 660's, just giving you a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I always found it odd that the 660 OEM was a different unit.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I always found it odd that the 660 OEM was a different unit.


Yeah it came before GK106 was ready. I guess OEM's wanted a lower cost/power card since the 670 and 680 were the only Kepler cards out.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah it came before GK106 was ready. I guess OEM's wanted a lower cost/power card since the 670 and 680 were the only Kepler cards out.


would of been nice if to avoid confusion it was called a 665


----------



## gingerbreadman

Hi guys. My first post here









I have a MSI 660 OC edition

I did the bios mod and changed the voltage to 1.2v.

I did a quick double check to ensure that my 660 did run at 1.2v using the bus interface render test that gpu-z has.

However, when I ran heaven benchmark the voltage did not go up to 1.2v and it was consistently at 1.175v?

I'm unable to get much OC done after the bios mod. Before the mod I was at +30/+200 and can't seem to get the high numbers that people are getting









Please help me!


----------



## Scorpion49

So I gave it a run through Extreme preset, X5208 is what it did.

My runs don't show up in the search though, I wonder why? They say valid.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I gave it a run through Extreme preset, X5208 is what it did.
> 
> My runs don't show up in the search though, I wonder why? They say valid.


Because you have OEM 660's which at this time are not represented on Futuremarks site, but are now segregated.


----------



## bittbull187

both runs p and x


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Because you have OEM 660's which at this time are not represented on Futuremarks site, but are now segregated.


Haha, no not just those ones. I have about 150 runs saved from all different cards and none of them show up in the searches.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Haha, no not just those ones. I have about 150 runs saved from all different cards and none of them show up in the searches.


Go into your account settings, check if you have "Hide my results automaticly" set to ON


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> both runs p and x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


X run seams a bit off, infact its lower then my all stock run, I would double check your settings.

X4350


----------



## bittbull187

which? im probally loosing some points for having the ded physx card


----------



## Lordred

Rarw, fear the added Vram sinks!


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Rarw, fear the added Vram sinks!


WOW! that looks awesome!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Rarw, fear the added Vram sinks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohhh.. Nice!, where did you buy those, can i get a link please?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ohhh.. Nice!, where did you buy those, can i get a link please?


Personal reserve, they were discontinued long ago, I still have another 8 lieing around some where.


----------



## Scorpion49

I have a pile of those blue ones hanging around somewhere too. Don't remember where I bought them.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have a pile of those blue ones hanging around somewhere too. Don't remember where I bought them.


hook me up with 4







?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> hook me up with 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'll try and find them, no idea where they got off to.


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> Hi guys. My first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MSI 660 OC edition
> 
> I did the bios mod and changed the voltage to 1.2v.
> 
> I did a quick double check to ensure that my 660 did run at 1.2v using the bus interface render test that gpu-z has.
> 
> However, when I ran heaven benchmark the voltage did not go up to 1.2v and it was consistently at 1.175v?
> 
> I'm unable to get much OC done after the bios mod. Before the mod I was at +30/+200 and can't seem to get the high numbers that people are getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me!


Anyone can help me please?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> Anyone can help me please?


Can you post your modded BIOS and/or the output of kgb?


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Can you post your modded BIOS and/or the output of kgb?


Thanks for replying!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qqw0srtjod279v4/GK106.rom

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpez91pn7wqadl9/kgb.cfg

These are the rom and cfg files that I used


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> Thanks for replying!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qqw0srtjod279v4/GK106.rom
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpez91pn7wqadl9/kgb.cfg
> 
> These are the rom and cfg files that I used


OH MY! you imputed the wrong values in the cfg!!!









the Voltage Value is suppose to be 1212500 *NOT* 1200000... Fix it and reflash..

your KGB cfg is supposed to look like this, compare it with yours and make sure it is similar


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OH MY! you imputed the wrong values in the cfg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Voltage Value is suppose to be 1212500 *NOT* 1200000... Fix it and reflash..
> 
> your KGB cfg is supposed to look like this, compare it with yours and make sure it is similar


I tried with 1212500 and it didn't work. My voltage does go up till 1.21v, however i can't seem to get an increase in the clocks.

When i run heaven benchmark, the voltage stays at 1.175v, however when I run the bus interface render test of gpu-z it goes up to 1.21v


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> I tried with 1212500 and it didn't work. My voltage does go up till 1.21v, however i can't seem to get an increase in the clocks.
> 
> When i run heaven benchmark, the voltage stays at 1.175v, however when I run the bus interface render test of gpu-z it goes up to 1.21v


try re-installing your drivers...


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> try re-installing your drivers...


I tried re-installing the drivers, I did a clean installation. It still didn't work.

Did I receive a bad card?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> I tried re-installing the drivers, I did a clean installation. It still didn't work.
> 
> Did I receive a bad card?


Try flashing it to 1.187 mv... If that voltage does not still work, then see how much Over Clock you can get from stock BIOS (make sure you get an updated version from msi website).. If you don't get much overclocking from the card (anything below 1200Mhz), and it won't be a hassle to return the card, i'll say, return it, and get another one


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Try flashing it to 1.187 mv... If that voltage does not still work, then see how much Over Clock you can get from stock BIOS (make sure you get an updated version from msi website).. If you don't get much overclocking from the card (anything below 1200Mhz), and it won't be a hassle to return the card, i'll say, return it, and get another one


Alright thanks for helping!

But am I able to return because I can't overvolt? Will my warranty be void because i did the bios mod?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> Alright thanks for helping!
> 
> But am I able to return because I can't overvolt? Will my warranty be void because i did the bios mod?


just flash back to stock Bios, and your warranty will be as good as it was


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> just flash back to stock Bios, and your warranty will be as good as it was


haha that's true..sorry to ask. I'm a noob at this.

What do I say when I return? Because it's not exactly spoilt right? The stock card still works, just that it can't be OC properly.

Is this a valid reason?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> haha that's true..sorry to ask. I'm a noob at this.
> 
> What do I say when I return? Because it's not exactly spoilt right? The stock card still works, just that it can't be OC properly.
> 
> Is this a valid reason?


If it's within it's 30 day return policy, you have the right to ask for your money back without questions.... But just tell them it's not showing up on your display, if they say they are going to check it out, let them do that (it will work for them), but make sure you get or leave with another card...


----------



## gingerbreadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If it's within it's 30 day return policy, you have the right to ask for your money back without questions.... But just tell them it's not showing up on your display, if they say they are going to check it out, let them do that (it will work for them), but make sure you get or leave with another card...


Hahaha..cool beans..I'll try that out


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If it's within it's 30 day return policy, you have the right to ask for your money back without questions.... But just tell them it's not showing up on your display, if they say they are going to check it out, let them do that (it will work for them), but make sure you get or leave with another card...


I live next to a Fry's, they have a small population of graphics cards including an open box 6990 that have all been returned by me for various "reasons". They never complain because I buy so much hardware there.


----------



## gingerbreadman

Got my card changed today..AND IT'S WORKING!









The voltage is consistent at 1.21v unlike the previous card where it's consistent at stock voltage despite the bios mod

Will do some OC later on!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Holy cow

My normal EVGA card reach 1110 boost clock

almost the same as the FTW (1137)


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerbreadman*
> 
> Got my card changed today..AND IT'S WORKING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is consistent at 1.21v unlike the previous card where it's consistent at stock voltage despite the bios mod
> 
> Will do some OC later on!


Gz!


----------



## tmaven

Count me in!

I just bough ASUS GTX660-DC2T-2GD5 instead of my gtx560ti 448.

Im using the Asus OC tweak.
Memory OC: 6750 MHz (getting bad textures at 6800)
Core boost OC: 1200 - boosting to 1228MHz in full load
Vcore is going to 1,175V in boost
Power offset: +10%

Is there any way how to setup basic core frequency, not the boost one?








Heaven Beanchmark can be in 1228MHz, but after first loop the boost freq lower itself. But the temperature is ok..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> I just bough ASUS GTX660-DC2T-2GD5 instead of my gtx560ti 448.
> 
> Im using the Asus OC tweak.
> Memory OC: 6750 MHz (getting bad textures at 6800)
> Core boost OC: 1200 - boosting to 1228MHz in full load
> Vcore is going to 1,175V in boost
> Power offset: +10%
> 
> Is there any way how to setup basic core frequency, not the boost one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven Beanchmark can be in 1228MHz, but after first loop the boost freq lower itself. But the temperature is ok..


you can try K-boost with EVGA Precision, i doubt it's going to solve the problem, but it should stabilize your clock speeds more.


----------



## an7user

*tmaven*
You need to increase the power limit further via modding bios.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *tmaven*
> You need to increase the power limit further via modding bios.


And its done!
Power target: 115%
Memory: 6750MHz
Boost: 1075MHz / real is 1228MHz
Min gpu voltage: 887mV / in boost 1.212V

Bit random OCing. Setting is totally different to reality.


----------



## tmaven

So 1.21V is max for 660. I can boost to 1254, but it will not pass heaven beanchmark







.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I did this run at 1241MHz Core and 3403MHz Mem and i7 3770 @ 4,4GHz.
Pretty good. It would crash at 1254.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Man this 660 rocks, 48-60fps (with vsync) in BF3, ultra and 1080p

I just dont need more









now to test C3


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man this 660 rocks, 48-60fps (with vsync) in BF3, ultra and 1080p
> 
> I just dont need more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to test C3


Mine is still crying in Crysis 3 x8 Msaa hehe... I love the look of Msaa, but it's at about 45 Fps avg, and sometimes it goes down..


----------



## revro

tell me







i got gaming evolved sleeping dogs and thought my poor 660ftw will be averaging 40fps and boom, benchmarks gives me 36-63 with average 53fps even with high textures dlc activated. wau simply wau. 660 is great on 1080







tough i will have to change later in year once i go 1440p

PS: i had to roll back driver to 310.90 cause 314whatever was causing heavy stuttering in Starcraft 2 ...

best
revro


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> hook me up with 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ohhh.. Nice!, where did you buy those, can i get a link please?


I found a handful of them now a few days later looking for something completely different.


----------



## MadGoat

So why isn't this Official?

These GTX 660's are great cards and deserve their own Official Thread.

Anyway, I moved up to a GTX 660 from GTX 285's in SLI. These are very nice, solid cards. I'm looking forward to SLI and OC'ing.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine is still crying in Crysis 3 x8 Msaa hehe... I love the look of Msaa, but it's at about 45 Fps avg, and sometimes it goes down..


At what settings ? Low ? With 8X MSAA I got 12 fps on mine 660gtx very high settings...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> So why isn't this Official?
> 
> These GTX 660's are great cards and deserve their own Official Thread.
> 
> Anyway, I moved up to a GTX 660 from GTX 285's in SLI. These are very nice, solid cards. I'm looking forward to SLI and OC'ing.


You'd be so happy with SLI 660's "I know i am the happiest gamer lol" The Titan's performance but 400$








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> At what settings ? Low ? With 8X MSAA I got 12 fps on mine 660gtx very high settings...


Nope mister, Everything to the MAX... I think i should make a video








Edit: I run 660's in SLI


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You'd be so happy with SLI 660's "I know i am the happiest gamer lol" The Titan's performance but 400$


Don't get crazy now. SLI 660s will beat a 680, but Titan is nearly double 680 performance.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Don't get crazy now. SLI 660s will beat a 680, but Titan is nearly double 680 performance.


Hahaha *MAT459* you know i don't say nothing without proof right?







on 1080p Yes it's the TITANS performance.

GTX TITAN


GTX 660 (NON TI) SLI


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha *MAT459* you know i don't say nothing without proof right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 1080p Yes it's the TITANS performance.
> 
> GTX TITAN
> 
> 
> GTX 660 (NON TI) SLI


I assume you have BIOS modded your card for higher offset?

I'm looking into picking up a used 660 on ebay and bios modding them with ~1200boost in mind. Figure this would do handily.

I honestly don't "NEED" another card... the 660 now does what I need @ ~60fps in anything... I just want more for the sake of more lol


----------



## mat459

Well that makes some sence. Titan is recommended for higher resolutions. Anyways, I'm ordering a new psu next week, then I scrounge and save to buy another 660 SC!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Well that makes some sence. Titan is recommended for higher resolutions. Anyways, I'm ordering a new psu next week, then I scrounge and save to buy another 660 SC!


660 SLI is currently faster than a single (stock) Titan up to 1600p. I was pretty surprised by this as well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I assume you have BIOS modded your card for higher offset?
> 
> I'm looking into picking up a used 660 on ebay and bios modding them with ~1200boost in mind. Figure this would do handily.
> 
> I honestly don't "NEED" another card... the 660 now does what I need @ ~60fps in anything... I just want more for the sake of more lol


Yes, I have my cards modded with higher voltage. a second 660 will be awesome









*BTW:* This is really weird, and i have not noticed it up until just now. You guys know that normally, kepler GPU's start throttling above 70c, and the normal thing everyone does is to create a custom fan profile to keep it below... Well... i ran the benchmark again without my custom fan profile just now. Although my top card in SLI went up to 73c, the low fan speed made the GPU's not throttle as much... And it seems like the higher the fan speed, the more the card throttles







.... I think you guys should try this, and report with results if you notice any change too..

This is what i got before with custom fan profile


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what i got with no fan profile, just the GPU doing it's work


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I found a handful of them now a few days later looking for something completely different.


lol nice give!


----------



## Spectre-

hi guys new here

anyone got suggestions for me how to oc my cards....

my pc settings and cards are in the signature


----------



## mat459

Well for starters, you should overclock them separately. Find the limits of both cards. Put the better card on top and lesser on bottom. http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide This guide should help you. it's for the 670, but it will still give you the enough info to figure it out on the 660.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Crysis 3 chewed my 660s up @ 1440p Very High 2xSMAA. Need to upgrade soon.


----------



## malmental

192-bit bus @ 1440p = not so good....








2GB is fine..


----------



## mat459

Just ordered 750w PSU! SLI soon...very soon..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Just ordered 750w PSU! SLI soon...very soon..


----------



## bittbull187

Sli is beast o forgot to add i have copper heatsinks on memory as well just plain but on the backside ill try and get a shot its cramped


----------



## tiagomac

Hi Ppl,

I come here to ask for help, i think my Zotac GTX 660 is broken, cause i'm getting high temperatures without any overclock (pure stock)! I made a profile in Msi Afterburn to send the fan to max (74%, 3000rpm) when the temp go up from 50ºc (just for curious in IDLE the card is getting 45-49ºc), and when in full load like 80-99% the temps go high very fast and in less than 30 seconds it gets 90ºc and if i let still running in 99% then it gets 95ºc easy... there is something wrong with my card? how i can test to see if it got some problem like voltage or something like this?

My Case is well ventilated and the room temp is something like 24-26ºc!!!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagomac*
> 
> Hi Ppl,
> 
> I come here to ask for help, i think my Zotac GTX 660 is broken, cause i'm getting high temperatures without any overclock (pure stock)! I made a profile in Msi Afterburn to send the fan to max (74%, 3000rpm) when the temp go up from 50ºc (just for curious in IDLE the card is getting 45-49ºc), and when in full load like 80-99% the temps go high very fast and in less than 30 seconds it gets 90ºc and if i let still running in 99% then it gets 95ºc easy... there is something wrong with my card? how i can test to see if it got some problem like voltage or something like this?
> 
> My Case is well ventilated and the room temp is something like 24-26ºc!!!


sounds like the heat-sink is not seated all the way or there isnt any thermal compound on the die...

I would for sure RMA the card, that is not healthy.

On another note, another GTX 660 is on it way... SLi this weekend...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagomac*
> 
> Hi Ppl,
> 
> I come here to ask for help, i think my Zotac GTX 660 is broken, cause i'm getting high temperatures without any overclock (pure stock)! I made a profile in Msi Afterburn to send the fan to max (74%, 3000rpm) when the temp go up from 50ºc (just for curious in IDLE the card is getting 45-49ºc), and when in full load like 80-99% the temps go high very fast and in less than 30 seconds it gets 90ºc and if i let still running in 99% then it gets 95ºc easy... there is something wrong with my card? how i can test to see if it got some problem like voltage or something like this?
> 
> My Case is well ventilated and the room temp is something like 24-26ºc!!!


As *MadGoat* has said, seems like a non well seated heat-sink issue. It'll be best to return the card if you are still within the 30 days return policy, or if you are not, then contact zotac and RMA the card

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sounds like the heat-sink is not seated all the way or there isnt any thermal compound on the die...
> 
> I would for sure RMA the card, that is not healthy.
> 
> *On another note, another GTX 660 is on it way... SLi this weekend...*


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagomac*
> 
> Hi Ppl,
> 
> I come here to ask for help, i think my Zotac GTX 660 is broken, cause i'm getting high temperatures without any overclock (pure stock)! I made a profile in Msi Afterburn to send the fan to max (74%, 3000rpm) when the temp go up from 50ºc (just for curious in IDLE the card is getting 45-49ºc), and when in full load like 80-99% the temps go high very fast and in less than 30 seconds it gets 90ºc and if i let still running in 99% then it gets 95ºc easy... there is something wrong with my card? how i can test to see if it got some problem like voltage or something like this?
> 
> My Case is well ventilated and the room temp is something like 24-26ºc!!!


That is hot.. my ASUS GTX 660 DCU II has an idle temperature of 35-38C, room temperature around the same.


----------



## Spectre-

that is pretty hot...

even my GTX 660's are idle around 25 degrees


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> that is pretty hot...
> 
> even my GTX 660's are idle around 25 degrees


wow! you must be in a really cool place. it's summer here right now @[email protected]
sometimes the room reaches 36-38C, the gpu would be around 40-41C by then...


----------



## bittbull187

All three of my cards idle at 28-30 have all three on a 240 push pull


----------



## ComradeTony

Hey guys. I've been reading this thread and decided to make an account just to post. I recently bought an EVGA 660 2GB SC and I've been loving it so far. I just decided I'd like to try pushing it a touch with some overclocking. With the stock card, I've been idling at 25c and maxing out around 60-62C under full loads for extended periods. I've been using this guide "http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide" to help guide me with overclocking since this is the first time I've attempted it seriously with a video card.

What do I need to worry about besides temps? I'm currently just running the card at 110% power target, no core offset and 100+ mem offset. It's perfectly stable and I'm sure could take some more. Is there any danger to pushing it that I won't see in terms of temperatures? Thanks in advance for any help, you guys seem awesome!


----------



## bittbull187

The 660 wont overlock much without a bios flash, i would recommend taking the heatsinks off and putting some good thermal compound. As with anything more voltage = more heat, are u using k-boost ?


----------



## ComradeTony

I'm not using k-boost. I'm mainly interested in overclocking the memory as that seems to result in the highest gains. I don't really want to overvolt it for higher core clock gains, nor do I have any intention of disassembling the card to add thermal paste. That's risking more than any potential gain better quality paste might give.


----------



## bittbull187

There is no risk as the warranty stickers are not broken, but you asked just gave my op with power at 110 and volatge up to 1018 i was able to get +45 core +250 mem but i wouldnt expect much performance increase without voltage bumps. Good luck and welcome to the boards, i am interested in your card please keep updated to your progress.
O one thing i forgot to mention, when i had the memory to high it would artifact bad, in benchmarks and games


----------



## ComradeTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> There is no risk as the warranty stickers are not broken, but you asked just gave my op with power at 110 and volatge up to 1018 i was able to get +45 core +250 mem but i wouldnt expect much performance increase without voltage bumps. Good luck and welcome to the boards, i am interested in your card please keep updated to your progress.
> O one thing i forgot to mention, when i had the memory to high it would artifact bad, in benchmarks and games


Ah well I was concerned about the warranty yes. I can't imagine the gains from new thermal paste application would be significant unless EVGA is using children's paste as their compound. I do find the card performs well as it boosts to 1150 stock. I'm fine with leaving that as is, and simply boosting the memory as high as it can go. Does that make any sense? If I came off as crass before, I apologize. Not my intention.


----------



## bittbull187

No worries Im not to sure about just Memory as i have not used this method before mightive it a try. When I still was on air i replaced tim with tg-1 paste and it dropped my remos some. What are your scores/Temps running benchs? Im no pc gurú like some on here hopefully be able to answer better


----------



## MadGoat

Finally got it setup:



Just a first run @ 1215/3110:



I'm Good with it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Finally got it setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a first run @ 1215/3110:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Good with it










... Try pushing your gpu's memory clock and core clock a little more just for benching purposes, let's see what more you can get.. For that max boost clock, you should get at least 60+fps. Mine does 66 fps in valley.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeTony*
> 
> Ah well I was concerned about the warranty yes. I can't imagine the gains from new thermal paste application would be significant unless EVGA is using children's paste as their compound. I do find the card performs well as it boosts to 1150 stock. I'm fine with leaving that as is, and simply boosting the memory as high as it can go. Does that make any sense? If I came off as crass before, I apologize. Not my intention.


With your current Temps, you do not need to replace your Thermal Paste at all. Your graphics card will reach it's max clock on air before it will get close to it's thermal threshold. Just modify your bios and flash it, you should get at least 40-50Mhz or more, so you might hit up to 1200+Mhz. The 1.212mv does not add heat, it's the higher clocks you can achieve that will add the heat







; mostly 3-6c max.


----------



## Spectre-

its not really risky if you have knowledge how to do it ... bu then some people are just cautious like me

"_"


----------



## Spectre-

not exactly cool here in australia ... u could just say i have a cool room


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Just a first run @ 1215/3110:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Good with it


Boost that Mem clock.

I'm good for 1116mhz base / 3402 mem @ 110% Power target. (no moded bios)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Try pushing your gpu's memory clock and core clock a little more just for benching purposes, let's see what more you can get.. For that max boost clock, you should get at least 60+fps. Mine does 66 fps in valley.
> With your current Temps, you do not need to replace your Thermal Paste at all. Your graphics card will reach it's max clock on air before it will get close to it's thermal threshold. Just modify your bios and flash it, you should get at least 40-50Mhz or more, so you might hit up to 1200+Mhz. The 1.212mv does not add heat, it's the higher clocks you can achieve that will add the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; mostly 3-6c max.


Pretty much @ the max here...

1215 / 3200



Im honestly good with that


----------



## Lordred

here are my 660's with OC on Valley.

+70 core/ +400 mem 110% PT

Voltage / Boost clock in bench (once temps level)
Card 1: 1.162v / 1196mhz
Card 2: 1.162v / 1215mhz


----------



## Radmanhs

i got a prob, i downloaded the kgb file, but i cant figure out how to open it, no matter what i do in cmd, it wont open...


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> its not really risky if you have knowledge how to do it ... bu then some people are just cautious like me
> 
> "_"


about what? bios unlocking?
same thought as well, I did it for the first time and I am happy with it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> here are my 660's with OC on Valley.
> 
> +70 core/ +400 mem 110% PT
> 
> Voltage / Boost clock in bench (once temps level)
> Card 1: 1.162v / 1196mhz
> Card 2: 1.162v / 1215mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Pretty much @ the max here...
> 
> 1215 / 3200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im honestly good with that










I believe it is you guys processors that are holding you two back "In Valley Benchmark".... That benchmark seems to use CPU too, my 3770k @ 4.8 gives me about 94-97% scaling depending on the application. But in games that don't really need the CPU, you guys might get about the same, or a little lower performance than i get. So you're both fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i got a prob, i downloaded the kgb file, but i cant figure out how to open it, no matter what i do in cmd, it wont open...


what command line are you typing in Cmd. Take a snapshot if you can.


----------



## Radmanhs

This is what i do... im guessing im doing something horribly wrong


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i do... im guessing im doing something horribly wrong


Yep, thats wrong. The easiest way to do it is to put the kgb folder in your C: or root directory to make it easy to get to. Extract your stock BIOS, and put a COPY in the kgb folder. I also created a command prompt shortcut in there, run it as administrator.

If you need to know how to get a copy of your vBIOS, it is here in GPU-Z, click the little chip with the green arrow:










Then it looks like this. Red arrows indicate commands I put in. Green arrow indicates kgb reading your BIOS file for the current value. Blue arrow indicates the output after using unlock command. They are the same on mine because the BIOS was already modded when I made this example for you. Make sure to name your BIOS file something easy to type, and it will always be a .rom file. Mine is named GK104mod.rom for easy remembering of what it is.


----------



## Radmanhs

hmmm, not it just says its not in the path specified after i put it in the system32 folder. i tried exactly what you did, and the name of the folder the kgb file is in, should i not put the kgb file in a folder?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hmmm, not it just says its not in the path specified after i put it in the system32 folder. i tried exactly what you did, and the name of the folder the kgb file is in, should i not put the kgb file in a folder?


Just put it in your OS drive, Mine is in C:\kgb

You don't have to, but it saves some typing in the command line is all. It could be on your desktop for all it matters, that is just a lot longer string to type into the command line to get to the right folder to run the program if you do it more than once.


----------



## Radmanhs

... i got a bit further after putting C:\kgb}kgb GK104mod.ron

it says kepler bios tool blah blah blah, then it says it cant open bios file...

} is arrow


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> ... i got a bit further after putting C:\kgb}kgb GK104mod.ron
> 
> it says kepler bios tool blah blah blah, then it says it cant open bios file...
> 
> } is arrow


Did you name your BIOS file that after you extracted it with GPU-Z? Thats what mine is named but your can be whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, i extracted it, named it, and tried putting it in but no matter what i cant open it


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> ok, i extracted it, named it, and tried putting it in but no matter what i cant open it


Can you post a screenshot like you did the first time showing the folder and exactly what you're doing?


----------



## Radmanhs

Putting in whats at the bottom, getting whats right above it


----------



## Scorpion49

You can't have a space int he BIOS name, it thinks you are trying to kgb stock "bios.rom" instead of kgb "stockbios.rom". Basic command line stuff, if you want a space you use _


----------



## Radmanhs

yay, now that i unlocked it, i can overclock better, but can i overvolt any further than the voltage this offers?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> yay, now that i unlocked it, i can overclock better, but can i overvolt any further than the voltage this offers?


Well no, what parameters did you use? I wouldn't go above 1.212V as you will probably end up hitting the firmware limit and it will throttle needlessly. Adding voltage in an overclocking software doesn't really do anything to these cards, so what you put in the BIOS is what you get. Have you already flashed the card with the new BIOS?


----------



## Radmanhs

no i havent, some reason i cant change the voltage at all, how do you do it?...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> no i havent, some reason i cant change the voltage at all, how do you do it?...


Not sure what "do it" you mean here.


----------



## Radmanhs

how to change voltage, or is that automatic?









i know i sound like an idiot... im more tuned with hardware instead of software...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> how to change voltage, or is that automatic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i sound like an idiot... im more tuned with hardware instead of software...


Follow the instructions in the link in the OP. You will flash that BIOS to the card (I find booting to a DOS disk with NVflash the safest method) and the card will automatically adjust its voltage and frequency up as cooling will allow. You can of course OC more past the BIOS set limit (default 1202 in kgb) by using AB or whatever to add an additional offset, but you will not be able to use those programs to add voltage. Whats in the BIOS is what it gets, this is how most Kepler cards work unless you have a specific aftermarket PCB with unlocked voltage like the MSI Lightning.

If you're not sure how to flash, READ everything you possibly can about it before you try it because bricking the card is a pain in the butt. I'm heading to bed now but if you need more help tomorrow I'll be happy to assist.


----------



## Radmanhs

i was about to mod with nibitor, but i cant, the gpu options only go up to the 590, im using 6.06


----------



## BENSON519

Does anybody have EVGA GTX 660 superclocked in sli and how well do they work together in stock form. I have one card now and it does a descent job on bf3 (only game I really play a lot). But on ultra it seems to be underpowered. Just wondering if sli is a lot of trouble and what can I expect as far as performance. I am a noob to pc and I don't want to overclock yet as I have no idea what or how to do oc'ing. Lol


----------



## MadGoat

both of mine are EVGA SC's

I don't have BF3 installed any longer (and will never again), but I can Run a bench mark or 2 for you if you'd like...


----------



## Spectre-

i dont exactly have 2 EVGA GTX 660's in sli but having s GTX 660's in sli is freaking awesome


----------



## Spectre-

i get minimum of 80 fps on bf3 ... and very small amount of micro stuttering


----------



## Lordred

I traded off my GTX660's I was _evil_.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I traded off my GTX660's I was _evil_.


Traded for what, thats the important part.


----------



## BENSON519

I read online at a lot of sites that 2 660's will easily beat one 680, but then the other side is to stick with one card. I see a lot of benchmarks where they are better but I am wondering if it is a pain in the ass or easy to sli. Sorry, I am a noob so all this stuff is new to me but I do a lot of research on this stuff as well.


----------



## MadGoat

its incredibly easy.... put card in computer, attach sli bridge to existing card, boot computer, turn sli on in drivers... done.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I traded off my GTX660's I was _evil_.










What did you get?







"It's sad on my end too.. when the 7xx series come out, i will be moving to them, or if they are too pricey, i will get 670 SLI if the price of those drop down, and i will have to leave this thread


----------



## malmental

I'm telling you man, I like the the 660 and 660 Ti but I feel better with the 670...
I just do. And I'll be going GTX 7 series as well..


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Traded for what, thats the important part.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> its incredibly easy.... put card in computer, attach sli bridge to existing card, boot computer, turn sli on in drivers... done.


Single 680, no money out of pocket. Just sit back and wait for price drops or a good deal on a used 680 to go SLI










Sure its a small hit in total performance, but no SLI, no driver level tweeking required for games.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Single 680, no money out of pocket. Just sit back and wait for price drops or a good deal on a used 680 to go SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its a small hit in total performance, but no SLI, no driver level tweeking required for games.


Ah yeah, a highly overclocked 680 is a beast, I still wish I hadn't sold my Lightning. That card was a monster. I'm trying to get my buddy to trade me his 680's w/blocks for my 660's w/blocks and some cash, he is getting two Titans and moving his 680s to the folding boxen.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm telling you man, I like the the 660 and 660 Ti but I feel better with the 670...
> I just do. And I'll be going GTX 7 series as well..


With the performance i have now, the only thing i can do is get two higher end cards at the same time. My 660's are beast, and i don't have those SLI issues people are talking about, so a downgrade like a single 680 or sidegrade like single Titan is almost impossible for me.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With the performance i have now, the only thing i can do is get two higher end cards at the same time. My 660's are beast, and i don't have those SLI issues people are talking about, so a downgrade like a single 680 or sidegrade like single Titan is almost impossible for me.


There are few areas where you will have an issue with two 660's, but I was given the opertunity to step to a 680, which will give me the ability to get a second one later.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I got Homeworld 2 running, this game really taxes my GPU's.... to a whopping 3%. I remember running this game on a 32MB GeForce GTS. I've forced the resolution to 2560x1600 and I think I'm about to try and apply some AA through the NVCP.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I got Homeworld 2 running, this game really taxes my GPU's.... *to a whopping 3%*. I remember running this game on a 32MB GeForce GTS. I've forced the resolution to 2560x1600 and I think I'm about to try and apply some AA through the NVCP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I got Homeworld 2 running, this game really taxes my GPU's.... to a whopping 3%. I remember running this game on a 32MB GeForce GTS. I've forced the resolution to 2560x1600 and I think I'm about to try and apply some AA through the NVCP.


Oh yeah, back when games pushed innovation... man I wish we had that type of PC gaming spirit today!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Oh yeah, back when games pushed innovation... man I wish we had that type of PC gaming spirit today!


I'm so engrossed in this game right now I think I'll sit here all day until I beat it. Never seems to get old to me, it was buckets of fun back then and it still is now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*


Laugh now, I got up to 7% forcing 8xCSAA and edited the .ini for LOD 10 on everything including shadows! Honestly it doesn't look half bad for a game that came out in 2003.


----------



## bluedevil

Looking at getting the Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC Windforce, any good? Looking at this for a build.

i5 3470
Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC Windforce
Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Blue DDR3 1600
CM Elite 120 Advanced
23" Zalman LCD
Corsair CX430 PSU


----------



## revro

dont know about it but i guess its great too. my evga 660 ftw is great on 1080 and isnt bad even on 1440p
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-screenshot-section-updated/3100#post_19498064

heres a review of the gigabyte card you ask.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/8.html
seems to be great too. as someone once said 660 and 670 are best cards of the 6xx series price/performance wise

best
revro


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm telling you man, I like the the 660 and 660 Ti but I feel better with the 670...
> I just do. And I'll be going GTX 7 series as well..
> 
> 
> 
> With the performance i have now, the only thing i can do is get two higher end cards at the same time. My 660's are beast, and i don't have those SLI issues people are talking about, so a downgrade like a single 680 or sidegrade like single Titan is almost impossible for me.
Click to expand...

VERY good to hear as I'm thinking about adding another @sus 660!

P0$73D w17h A g414xy N073 2!


----------



## Jodiuh

Just picked up a 2nd Asus from Frys. Notice anything...different?

P0$73D w17h A g414xy N073 2!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Just picked up a 2nd Asus from Frys. Notice anything...different?
> 
> P0$73D w17h A g414xy N073 2!


hahaha are you serious? "AMD purchase" lol... But you are suppose to get 150$ coupon with Nvidia cards, that's what i have been seeing online though, so make sure you check and see your cards come with that.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha are you serious? "AMD purchase" lol... But you are suppose to get 150$ coupon with Nvidia cards, that's what i have been seeing online though, so make sure you check and see your cards come with that.


150$ value of stuff for three games no one plays, World of Tanks, hawken, and Planet Side2


----------



## Jodiuh

The card is actually good for Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite from Steam and Origin. They gave me 2 AAA games instead of the lame in game credits for 3 games I will never play.

The deal is supposed to only come with AMD's 79xx series!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> The card is actually good for Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite from Steam and Origin. They gave me 2 AAA games instead of the lame in game credits for 3 games I will never play.
> 
> The deal is supposed to only come with AMD's 79xx series!


Oh i did not really know how the 150$ worth blah blah blah worked... Glad you got crysis 3 for free! I need a free copy myself


----------



## Yungbenny911

....


----------



## Yungbenny911

I really find this tripple posting glitch disturbing


----------



## Lordred

Tr-Tr-Tr-Triple Post!


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> VERY good to hear as I'm thinking about adding another @sus 660!
> 
> P0$73D w17h A g414xy N073 2!


I bought two last week from newegg. I sold Nvidia in-game currency for $31 each on hardforums and have to send MIR for $40. The total would be $330 for both cards or $165 each.

At the same time I sold my two AMD HD5870 on ebay for $218 with free shipping. I paid $299 in November 2011.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> VERY good to hear as I'm thinking about adding another @sus 660!
> 
> P0$73D w17h A g414xy N073 2!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought two last week from newegg. I sold Nvidia in-game currency for $31 each on hardforums and have to send MIR for $40. The total would be $330 for both cards or $165 each.
> 
> At the same time I sold my two AMD HD5870 on ebay for $218 with free shipping. I paid $299 in November 2011.
Click to expand...

Nice!!

I sold my GTX 580 for $250 and my cards will be $390, BUT I got Bioshock Infinite AND Crysis 3 for free...and I'm definitely going to be playing those games!


----------



## MadGoat

Awesome, I wish I got something free... lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Awesome, I wish I got something free... lol


Haha, me too







... My whole rig, nothing free









Edit:







Oh not really







.... I got a free Razer mouse on Intel retail edge, and a 3770k for 105$ or so... Sheesh!, i've had my own share of free







... Now i have a 2500k i want to get rid of but i am too lazy to keep up with selling shenanigans to make money.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> I sold my GTX 580 for $250 and my cards will be $390, BUT I got Bioshock Infinite AND Crysis 3 for free...and I'm definitely going to be playing those games!


Your deal is better than mine.







Great looking cards. Ia m glad Asus decided to with two fans instead one.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Your deal is better than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking cards. Ia m glad Asus decided to with two fans instead one.


This is getting ridiculous. The first 660 from newegg crashed to the desktop @ stock settings. The replacement AND the 2nd one from Fry's CAN'T PLAY ANYTHING WITHOUT BLANKING THE SCREEN SO I HAVE TO POWER DOWN!!!!

Such a mega hassle this is turning out to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. The first 660 from newegg crashed to the desktop @ stock settings. The replacement AND the 2nd one from Fry's CAN'T PLAY ANYTHING WITHOUT BLANKING THE SCREEN SO I HAVE TO POWER DOWN!!!!
> 
> Such a mega hassle this is turning out to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's weird... Both cards can't be faulty.

Have you run your system at stock Cpu settings?
Do you have your cards seated properly on the Pcie slots?
Have you tried to run them one card at a time in the computer?
Have you Clean-installed New Nvida Drivers?
Have you tried updating your Bios from ASUS?
Have you also tried updating your Bios from your motherboard's Manufacturer?
Have you tried connecting them to another computer if you can?
Do you have lucid virtu Mvp installed? (if you do un-install it)
have you tried connecting just a single monitor to a single card?
Is your SLI bridge working fine? Do you have a replacement?
What applications are crashing, and is this happening in all applications or a specific application?

If you try all these and they still don't work, then IDK, maybe contact ASUS, or request an RMA... I hope you find the problem







...


----------



## malmental

take out one of the cards or better yet you can have the card in your rig but only hook up one monitor..
then do you driver install...
set-up your configuration in nVidia CP and then reconnect your other monitors if running more than one.

this same incident happened to me when I went to upgrade my drivers still in a Surround configuration..


----------



## Jodiuh

yb911: I have tested the cards individually and they both blank screen with a driver crash. But thanks for the suggestions!

malmental: I will keep that in mind. Thank you.

I've been upgrading GPU'S since 95 startng with a 1MB Cirrus Logic upgrade...I'm no fool and have already tried everything on that list of yours with the exception of a new BIOS from Asus as I could not find one for the nonti 660.

I'm going to return them both and try 1 more time. Hoping for the best!


----------



## revro

I just now switched from 1080 (2Mpix) to 1440p (3,6Mpix) Dell U2713HM and see that beside BF3 where i had to turn off 4msaa to get back to 50+ average fps (otherwise i had avg 30fps), in other games I get with fxaa on average the 50+fps even on ultra details (Sleeping Dogs, Skyrim both with high textures DLCs, and Starcraft 2).

what a pleasant surprise from my evga 660 ftw 3gb







heres the link to some screenshots
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-screenshot-section-updated/3100#post_19498064

best
revro


----------



## Radmanhs

hey guys, i got a prob, i unlocked my bios, but when i go into nibitor, the options dont show any 600 series cards, how to i mod the bios from there?

thanks


----------



## Jodiuh

Fry's tested my cards, found them both defective, they let me keep the promo and gave me 2 more for the new cards. I really used to hate that store, but this has been an incredibly positive experience...almost makes up for when they blew my alternator while working on the car stereo...almost.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Fry's tested my cards, found them both defective, they let me keep the promo and gave me 2 more for the new cards. I really used to hate that store, but this has been an incredibly positive experience...almost makes up for when they blew my alternator while working on the car stereo...almost.


that's crazy...
congrats though on getting it sorted..


----------



## MadGoat

got my cards bios modded... they seem to like 1215mhz. rock solid performance, I'm nothing but impressed with the power these cards offer.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Fry's tested my cards, found them both defective, they let me keep the promo and gave me 2 more for the new cards. I really used to hate that store, but this has been an incredibly positive experience...almost makes up for when they blew my alternator while working on the car stereo...almost.


Gave you 2 more promos?

Say buddy.....need a Crysis 3 buddy?


----------



## MadGoat

srs,

I feel left out with all the promotions! lol


----------



## Jodiuh

It was crazy, but all is well now.

Yes, 2 more promos, so 6 amd games, LOL.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It was crazy, but all is well now.
> 
> Yes, 2 more promos, so 6 amd games, LOL.


Time for a giveaway?


----------



## Iching

I can't believe both of your cards were faulty.


----------



## Jodiuh

Good thing I don't care what you think, huh?

Bluedevil:
Gave the extra keys to a local friend. I have one of those $150 credits tho. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It was crazy, but all is well now.
> 
> Yes, 2 more promos, so 6 amd games, LOL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It was crazy, but all is well now.
> 
> Yes, 2 more promos, so 6 amd games, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a giveaway?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I can't believe both of your cards were faulty.


for all three post....
IKR... is my only response.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for all three post....
> IKR... is my only response.


Yea, user error.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thank you for your opinions, negative and unwelcoming as they were.


----------



## Jodiuh

...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thank you for your opinions, negative and unwelcoming as they were.


I believe it, especially from Fry's. I have a feeling a LOT of those cards get "tested". I went through 3 HD 6990's from my local Frys that were clearly opened, one even had the warranty sticker on the BIOS switch taken off and then re-shrink wrapped into the box.

The last one I returned because GPU 2 simply disappeared is still sitting on the shelf for a low discounted price of $719.95.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. *The first 660 from newegg crashed to the desktop @ stock settings*. The replacement AND *the 2nd one from Fry's* CAN'T PLAY ANYTHING WITHOUT BLANKING THE SCREEN SO I HAVE TO POWER DOWN!!!!
> 
> Such a mega hassle this is turning out to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's weird... Both cards can't be faulty.
> 
> Have you run your system at stock Cpu settings?
> Do you have your cards seated properly on the Pcie slots?
> Have you tried to run them one card at a time in the computer?
> Have you Clean-installed New Nvida Drivers?
> Have you tried updating your Bios from ASUS?
> Have you also tried updating your Bios from your motherboard's Manufacturer?
> Have you tried connecting them to another computer if you can?
> Do you have lucid virtu Mvp installed? (if you do un-install it)
> have you tried connecting just a single monitor to a single card?
> Is your SLI bridge working fine? Do you have a replacement?
> What applications are crashing, and is this happening in all applications or a specific application?
> 
> If you try all these and they still don't work, then IDK, maybe contact ASUS, or request an RMA... I hope you find the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> yb911: I have tested the cards individually and they both blank screen with a driver crash. But thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> malmental: I will keep that in mind. Thank you.
> 
> I've been upgrading GPU'S since 95 startng with a 1MB Cirrus Logic upgrade...*I'm no fool and have already tried everything on that list of yours* with the exception of a new BIOS from Asus as I could not find one for the nonti 660.
> 
> I'm going to return them both and try 1 more time. Hoping for the best!


You see where you confused me? and Maybe even all of us? You said you got your first card from Newegg, and the second one from fry's electronics (that's how i read it). That's why everyone basically thought maybe "User Error". No one thinks you are a fool mister, we're just trying to help you, because as we thought, the chances of getting two bad cards from two different retailers is very very minuscule. I put that long list, so you find out what is missing, lord knows i myself have forgotten to plug my DVI to my Discrete video card and wonder for hours what was going on


----------



## Jodiuh

All I can say is that the 1st 2 cards were nothing but headaches. The 2 I have now haul smoothly in BF3. I honestly can't feel or see any difference vs a single card. I have no complaints.

Now I just need LG to get off their butts and sell me an ips 144hz panel!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guriga

Excuse me guys
I have the opportunity to connect two MSI TF III Gtx 660 in SLI,but I'm worried about power supply,which is the Corsair CMPSU-620HX 620 Watt
The rig is:
i7 3770k
Asus Maximus V Gene
2x4Gb Mushkin [email protected] 1866 mhz
Storage:
Samsung 1Tb & Samsung SSD 128 gb
and the two Msi gtx 660 cards
My question is would it be enough the old Corsair CMPSU-620HX for this setup,the cpu will be running @ 4.5ghz on AIR(noctua nhd-14)?
PS: Sorry for the bad English


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guriga*
> 
> Excuse me guys
> I have the opportunity to connect two MSI TF III Gtx 660 in SLI,but I'm worried about power supply,which is the Corsair CMPSU-620HX 620 Watt
> The rig is:
> i7 3770k
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> 2x4Gb Mushkin [email protected] 1866 mhz
> Storage:
> Samsung 1Tb & Samsung SSD 128 gb
> and the two Msi gtx 660 cards
> My question is would it be enough the old Corsair CMPSU-620HX for this setup,the cpu will be running @ 4.5ghz on AIR(noctua nhd-14)?
> PS: Sorry for the bad English


I believe it will be enough *ONLY* if you are not overclocking at all... I have similar rig, 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz, and dual Msi 660, but i have a 750w 80 plus Silver powersupply. On the newegg PSU calculator, it says you need 618w, but that's just a rough estimate though... 620w might be okay with overclocking, but to me, that's pushing it to it's limits. You might want to consider getting a new 750W 80 plus silver or gold PSU just to be on the safe side.



Edit: With x2 4Gb sticks... It says you need exactly 620w


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe it will be enough *ONLY* if you are not overclocking at all... I have similar rig, 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz, and dual Msi 660, but i have a 750w 80 plus Silver powersupply. On the newegg PSU calculator, it says you need 618w, but that's just a rough estimate though... 620w might be okay with overclocking, but to me, that's pushing it to it's limits. You might want to consider getting a new 750W 80 plus silver or gold PSU just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Edit: With x2 4Gb sticks... It says you need exactly 620w


There is no friggin way that build needs 620W. PSU calculators are crap, they estimate extremely high to compensate for people who buy the $30 bargain bin units. A solid 620W like the one he has selected would run 680 SLI just fine, let alone 660's. My 3770k machine with a GTX 690 pulled a whopping 455W at the wall at full load both CPU and GPU, both OC'd decently. Makes me want to cry a little right now, my FX 8320 can pull 560W by itself at 5.0ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guriga*
> 
> Excuse me guys
> I have the opportunity to connect two MSI TF III Gtx 660 in SLI,but I'm worried about power supply,which is the Corsair CMPSU-620HX 620 Watt
> The rig is:
> i7 3770k
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> 2x4Gb Mushkin [email protected] 1866 mhz
> Storage:
> Samsung 1Tb & Samsung SSD 128 gb
> and the two Msi gtx 660 cards
> My question is would it be enough the old Corsair CMPSU-620HX for this setup,the cpu will be running @ 4.5ghz on AIR(noctua nhd-14)?
> PS: Sorry for the bad English


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> There is no friggin way that build needs 620W. PSU calculators are crap, they estimate extremely high to compensate for people who buy the $30 bargain bin units. A solid 620W like the one he has selected would run 680 SLI just fine, let alone 660's. My 3770k machine with a GTX 690 pulled a whopping 455W at the wall at full load both CPU and GPU, both OC'd decently. Makes me want to cry a little right now, my FX 8320 can pull 560W by itself at 5.0ghz


yeah, his power supply should be enough, as i said, but just to be on the safe side so something does not go BOOm







...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> yeah, his power supply should be enough, as i said, but just to be on the safe side so something does not go BOOm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll be fine even with overclocking, a solid 500-550W unit is all he really needs.

In other news, I'm wondering how to get my SLI clocks up. These cards will both run 150mhz higher individually, I haven't had a kepler card that lost so much when in SLI before.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> He'll be fine even with overclocking, a solid 500-550W unit is all he really needs.
> 
> In other news, I'm wondering how to get my SLI clocks up. These cards will both run 150mhz higher individually, I haven't had a kepler card that lost so much when in SLI before.


Did you try them on air in SLI before you put them under water?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did you try them on air in SLI before you put them under water?


Yes I did, same result with hotter temps haha. I have to figure out if its the modded BIOS or the actual firmware on the card, I don't know if these were ever intended to be in SLI in the first place.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yes I did, same result with hotter temps haha. I have to figure out if its the modded BIOS or the actual firmware on the card, I don't know if these were ever intended to be in SLI in the first place.


They were definitely meant to run in SLI lol... even 3 way SLI. something is wrong somewhere...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> They were definitely meant to run in SLI lol... even 3 way SLI. something is wrong somewhere...


Are there any OEM systems that come with SLI pre-installed? I was thinking along the lines of my cards being slightly different since they aren't regular retail units.

I might try flashing a 660ti BIOS to them and see what happens, I know it works from the previous owner of one of them.


----------



## guriga

Many-many thanks guys for the help:thumb:
I going use hx 620,and when I be able,than I get PSU with 750+ w
I decided to not overclock the cpu,that way will be OK the 620w


----------



## Lordred

I am sorry, I will be moving on from the 660 (non Ti) club.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I am sorry, I will be moving on from the 660 (non Ti) club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Nice having you here!... That 680 look beefy! is it a good clocker?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I am sorry, I will be moving on from the 660 (non Ti) club.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that the original version of the 680 Classified with a working EVBot port?


----------



## Lordred

How I wish!, nope, this is a non EV-bot unit.


----------



## Jodiuh

Fyi, flipping my sli cinnector around fixed the mad texture flickering in BF3, LOL!

I agree with you all about excessive psu demands. I have an older lynnfield @ 3.7/660 Sli and sit @ 350 in BF3. Of course I went with a 750 @ the time cause I was ignorant. :/

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## revro

how do you guys fare with single 660 @1440p? how about in new TR or FC3? i kind of uninstalled FC3 and Crysis3 and am too lazy to reinstall them









I see that i get in games with single evga 660 ftw (1178MHz out of box) @1440p above 40+ minimum fps actually averaging about 50-55fps in few games (BF3, Starcraft2, Skyrim, Sleeping Dogs), ultra details but only with FXAA so no MSAA. With MSAA for example BF3 plunges into 25-40 averaging mostly 32fps

thank you for your insights
revro


----------



## mat459

I think it's about time this thread get [Official] status!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I think it's about time this thread get [Official] status!


srs


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how do you guys fare with single 660 @1440p? how about in new TR or FC3? i kind of uninstalled FC3 and Crysis3 and am too lazy to reinstall them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that i get in games with single evga 660 ftw (1178MHz out of box) @1440p above 40+ minimum fps actually averaging about 50-55fps in few games (BF3, Starcraft2, Skyrim, Sleeping Dogs), ultra details but only with FXAA so no MSAA. With MSAA for example BF3 plunges into 25-40 averaging mostly 32fps
> 
> thank you for your insights
> revro


With down-sampling "Custom Resolution" This is what i get in sleeping dogs at 1440p

Single Card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Dual Cards


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I could not get crysis 3 to run at 1440p, or even Valley benchmark







So i did crysis 2

Dual cards. (Single card will probably get half fps


----------



## MadGoat

using evga frame cap @ 62 + setting prerender frames @ 1... these cards are nibble as all get out!

Seriously happy I went with the 660's instead of a single 660ti or 670...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I think it's about time this thread get [Official] status!


Does anyone of you know how to create the forms using Google doc or excel? That's the only thing that has been keeping me from making it official


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Does anyone of you know how to create the forms using Google doc or excel? That's the only thing that has been keeping me from making it official


I could help you out....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I could help you out....


I'll create a poll to know if people necessarily "need" a form. If the results are "Yay", i will go ahead an inbox you with what i might need help with, but if it's "Nay" then you wont have to go through the stress. Thanks for your help mister


----------



## MadGoat

cool


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ...Seriously happy I went with the 660's instead of a single 660ti or 670...


DI-TOE!!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Almost made it to P13000 in 3Dmark11... sooooo close


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Almost made it to P13000 in 3Dmark11... sooooo close
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ya cheating 660 OEM user you!







Great job. Curious what is your CPU speed?


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, looks like swapping the cards w/ non defective ones, flipping the SLI connector, and exiting display fusion seems to have cleared up my SLI issues. I did notice GPU usage wasn't maxed and wanted to check up w/ you guys. My i5 760's @ 3.7Ghz, but perhaps that's the bottleneck now...



I've only got a single exhaust fan spinning @ 1200RPM and it's over 80 degrees in here, so that's why temps are high despite 100% fan.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Almost made it to P13000 in 3Dmark11... sooooo close
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Goodness Gracious!























your Overall score does not matter!!!!, You Graphics score!!!!







, That has to be the best 660 SLI Graphics score i have seen up to date! That's higher than an overclocked TITAN'S Graphics Score!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6109419


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your Overall score does not matter!!!!, You Graphics score!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , That has to be the best 660 SLI Graphics score i have seen up to date! That's higher than an overclocked TITAN'S Graphics Score!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6109419


Do not forget he has 660 OEM, 1152 cuda cores, quite an advantage over the 960 in the 660.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With down-sampling "Custom Resolution" This is what i get in sleeping dogs at 1440p
> 
> Single Card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Cards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get crysis 3 to run at 1440p, or even Valley benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i did crysis 2
> 
> Dual cards. (Single card will probably get half fps


hmm what cards do you use Benny? I cant open your 911 Rig for some reason. Here is my Bechmark with your settings (AA on High instead of Normal and Motion Blur on High instead off)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






second picture is how i run it normally (AA on Normal and Motion Blur off)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Do not forget he has 660 OEM, 1152 cuda cores, quite an advantage over the 960 in the 660.


Let's just say, his card is a *very close* brother to the 660 960 cuda







... With the extra beef his card packs, yeah, that's what we should expect, but I am just amazed at the card, (for the price he got them for)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm what cards do you use Benny? I cant open your 911 Rig for some reason. Here is my Bechmark with your settings (AA on High instead of Normal and Motion Blur on High instead off)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second picture is how i run it normally (AA on Normal and Motion Blur off)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have this card. I never knew your cards where 3gb... You think your processor plays a big role in that game? My 3770k is clocked at 4.8Ghz, so it makes scaling on my GPU's almost 100%. From what i see in your FPS score, you're getting about 75-80% Scaling in SLI.


----------



## Skybiker

Hi all, i am new on this forum.

My name is Skybiker and i am living in the Netherlands.
And Yes, i am a gtx 660 owner to.

I saw that some of you where intrested in this heatsinks.

http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll300/35-118-220-03.jpg

if you are looking for this heatsinks, they are "Zalman ZM-RHS1 RAM Heatsinks,"

My Rig,

Corsair 500r Black Case
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77
Int Core i5-3570K
Corsair Vengeance Red 16 GB DDR3-1600
EVGA GTX 660 SC
Corsair psu AX 760
Corsair H100i cooling
2x LG IPS237L-BN monitors.
SSD Mushkin MKNSSDCR120GB
2 x 500 gb HDD


----------



## revro

Hello Benny,

my screenshots are of my single 660 @1440p Dell U2713HM. I dont have a SLI. The one with 50+fps has motion blur off and AA set to only FXAA.
Thats how i am gaming @1440p, maxed details but AA is only FXAA as MSAA takes away 30-40% of total fps

I am running q9550 @ 3.4GHz and i see zero bottleneck with single card, i might actually even pull of 670 or 7970 on my socket 775 but considering i already get 50+fps on ultra with FXAA why bother anymore with buying 670 or 7970







also my MB has only one GPU slot so no SLI for me. The machine was built totally on the budget







tough i get 55-60 temps on CPU and 63 tops at GPU and that all in a made in china case worth 25euro









the 3gb version. well its nice perk but i witnessed going over 2gb only when in skyrim castle draco mod, once @1080 2.55gb vram usage but fps around 10-15, today at @1440 2.13gb vram with 15-25fps
I believe the problem in here is the 192bit bus, which is highly the bottleneck in the said mod as when i get to castle draco both my cpu and gpu usage plummets to 50%

best
revro


----------



## bittbull187

trying to run extreme but the driver fails at last combined test but here is my performance score
screeny:


link:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6196968


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your Overall score does not matter!!!!, You Graphics score!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , That has to be the best 660 SLI Graphics score i have seen up to date! That's higher than an overclocked TITAN'S Graphics Score!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6109419


Hah! I'm trying, I'm going to see if flashing the BIOS with a higher boost limit will allow it to clock higher in SLI today, rather than trying to use AB to push past it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> ya cheating 660 OEM user you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job. Curious what is your CPU speed?


I know I know, shhhhh. CPU is at 5.0ghz, RAM 2400mhz, 2600HT and 2400NB. If I had an Intel quad I would have been around 16k.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I know I know, shhhhh. CPU is at 5.0ghz, RAM 2400mhz, 2600HT and 2400NB. If I had an Intel quad I would have been around 16k.


Ok, here is why I asked, do you have the KB patches to improve the performance of the AMD bulldozer arc installed? as I am scoring higher physics with 4500mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6189740 (physics score of 8250 at 4500mhz, higher then yours at 5000mhz.)

The patches are not automatic, and you have to request them from microsoft.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Ok, here is why I asked, do you have the KB patches to improve the performance of the AMD bulldozer arc installed? as I am scoring higher physics with 4500mhz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6189740 (physics score of 8250 at 4500mhz, higher then yours at 5000mhz.)
> 
> The patches are not automatic, and you have to request them from microsoft.


Yes, I do. They didn't do anything as far as I can tell. If I can't solve this cool n' quiet issue I might end up with a 3770k or 3820 before the day ends anyways.


----------



## Lordred

Ok, so whats happening, maybe I can help ya out?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Ok, so whats happening, maybe I can help ya out?


It simply doesn't work, at all. Ever. I'm tired of idling at 260W+.

Right now I have the BIOS reset to defaults, Windows is on "power saver" mode and it still won't come down from the 3700mhz turbo bin. Voltage is holding strong at 1.404V.


----------



## Lordred

I would like you to go into Bios, and enable the following.

C&Q, C1E, and C6
then in windows, set the performance to High performance, then back to ballanced, and let me know.

Also disable Turbo.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I would like you to go into Bios, and enable the following.
> 
> C&Q, C1E, and C6
> then in windows, set the performance to High performance, then back to ballanced, and let me know.
> 
> Also disable Turbo.


All of those are on already, I shut turbo off and now it just chills at 3500 instead of 3700. Voltage is still 1.404V.


----------



## Lordred

it really sounds like a board problem over a CPU problem, I am curious, how much voltage did you require for 5000mhz?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> it really sounds like a board problem over a CPU problem, I am curious, how much voltage did you require for 5000mhz?


It took 1.560V with 2400mhz memory and 1.545V with 1600mhz memory. I suspect it to be a BIOS issue, Asus has had a habit in the past of breaking functionality.


----------



## Lordred

heh I as going to ask you about how much if you were going to sell it, but it sounds almost as bad at my 8320, 1.49v+ @ 4500+


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> heh I as going to ask you about how much if you were going to sell it, but it sounds almost as bad at my 8320, 1.49v+ @ 4500+


It can do 4.6 at stock volts, it doesn't really hit a wall until 4.9ghz. I ran 4.8ghz for a while at 1.45V with no issues. Climbing over that wall to 5.0+ was where I really had to give it some juice.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It can do 4.6 at stock volts, it doesn't really hit a wall until 4.9ghz. I ran 4.8ghz for a while at 1.45V with no issues. Climbing over that wall to 5.0+ was where I really had to give it some juice.


Well I am going to scratch my head a bit see if I can come up with something for you.

In the mean time, here are the hotfix's (plural), just double check you have them installed.

pumpgasracing.homestead.com/Computers/Dozerfix/Bulldozer_Hotfix.rar

and if you do jump ship, PM me on your 8320.


----------



## MadGoat

CnQ will stop working at certain Multi's..

Try lowering your multi in the BIOS to 23 and boot windows, just to see if CnQ kicks in...


----------



## MadGoat

My best fire strike yet, with 314.21 drivers...


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay, so this is getting really annoying. My cards will not increase past 1202 with the KGB BIOS at all. Been trying to get 1228 as a max boost clock and it will not budge from 1202. Firmware hard limit maybe?


----------



## MadGoat

i tried 1228 as well... It was stable for about 20min or gaming... then my second card would drop out. My cards a FAR from cherry clockers, but I found they have NO problem running @ 1215 boost.

However, I never had a problem setting a boost clock higher than what they could do. That is strange.

Did you try and lower you cpu multi to see if CnQ would kick in, I'm almost positive this is your issue. I've fought with that with every AMD chip I've had and is why I always end up using a combination of FSB and Multi to OC to allow me to use a multi that allows CnQ to work as well...

Added: right now I'm @ 23.5 multi and CnQ is working fine... but boards are always different. You might have to use a multi lower than that on your board. Then the trick will be to find a FSB multi combo to achieve the clock you want...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> i tried 1228 as well... It was stable for about 20min or gaming... then my second card would drop out. My cards a FAR from cherry clockers, but I found they have NO problem running @ 1215 boost.
> 
> However, I never had a problem setting a boost clock higher than what they could do. That is strange.
> 
> Did you try and lower you cpu multi to see if CnQ would kick in, I'm almost positive this is your issue. I've fought with that with every AMD chip I've had and is why I always end up using a combination of FSB and Multi to OC to allow me to use a multi that allows CnQ to work as well...
> 
> Added: right now I'm @ 23.5 multi and CnQ is working fine... but boards are always different. You might have to use a multi lower than that on your board. Then the trick will be to find a FSB multi combo to achieve the clock you want...


Problem was, I had everything at stock. That was what was so frustrating, I reset the CMOS so everything was as it is out of the box, multi x17.0 stock FX 8320 speeds. Still didn't do anything at all. Oh well, I stopped caring otherwise I'm going to spend a lot of money.

And yeah, my cards will not go past 1202 unless I add offset manually. I tried up to 1306.5 in the BIOS but it won't budge.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey People, the form has been created and added to the *OP*, and i want you guys to test it out. I also renamed the Thread too, and i have sent a PM to a Senior Moderator, I hope everything works fine. And thanks *MadGoat* for your offered help, it turns out i did not need it as i thought i would, it was actually very easy to do everything with Googledocs.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey People, the form has been created and added to the *OP*, and i want you guys to test it out. I also renamed the Thread too, and i have sent a PM to a Senior Moderator, I hope everything works fine. And thanks *MadGoat* for your offered help, it turns out i did not need it as i thought i would, it was actually very easy to do everything with Googledocs.


In!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> In!


IN!


----------



## revro

silly question, how do i add myself to the list on page 1?

Thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> In!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> IN!










................







I should have done this earlier







.... But this Thread was formally created almost as a rant i guess? lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> silly question, how do i add myself to the list on page 1?
> 
> Thank you
> revro


Click on the large "*FORM*" symbol, it'll redirect you to a page where you fill your information and submit


----------



## MadGoat

ZOMG

Im so addicted to THIS HAWKEN GAME...


----------



## Jodiuh

Really? I totally blew it off cause of the FTP model. What about it do you like?


----------



## Spectre-

hmmmmm am i the only one running 2 diff. cards for SLI

:L


----------



## bittbull187

Hawken is awsome !!! Hocdrake ingame name


----------



## Jodiuh

So glad I went 660 SLI. Fixed the texture flickering and now I'm finally going through Crysis Warhead, Crysis 2, and then Crysis 3! The goal is 1 game a day, LOL!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So glad I went 660 SLI. Fixed the texture flickering and now I'm finally going through Crysis Warhead, Crysis 2, and then Crysis 3! The goal is 1 game a day, LOL!


haha, i doubt that







, i always play these games and then stop at the middle, because i don't want to finish them too soon


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm using God mode now just to get through it. Kinda fun punching oil barrels and having them explode in my face.

I find it soooo hard to play this pos when something like BF3 is 1000% more fun...I will get through it!

Ill have to check out Hawken when I finish Crysis series. Its crazy, Crysis 3 runs better than Warhead!


----------



## Radmanhs

there is something wrong with my card. i did the bios unlock, and i only got that far. I never got assistance for actually modding it because i was having a problem

now i was just doing some OCing stress testing and now for some reason my core clock is running at half speed.

Does anyone know why?

Thanks


----------



## 51L4

aww crap didn't mean to do the form twice, didn't think it registered the first one lol


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> there is something wrong with my card. i did the bios unlock, and i only got that far. I never got assistance for actually modding it because i was having a problem
> 
> now i was just doing some OCing stress testing and now for some reason my core clock is running at half speed.
> 
> Does anyone know why?
> 
> Thanks


sounds like unstable oc, reset clocks to defaults and try again


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> aww crap didn't mean to do the form twice, didn't think it registered the first one lol


Don't worry i got you


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm using God mode now just to get through it. Kinda fun punching oil barrels and having them explode in my face.
> 
> I find it soooo hard to play this pos when something like BF3 is 1000% more fun...I will get through it!
> 
> Ill have to check out Hawken when I finish Crysis series. Its crazy, Crysis 3 runs better than Warhead!


Careful, Hawken has sucked me in hardcore... I havnt been this obsessed with a FPS since UT2k! lol









Although even with a dedicated physx card, with Physx enabled the performance hit is just too much right now. I hope they optimize it further... But as it stands, the game on ultra everything (leaving physx off right now) the 660's laugh at it...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ...UT2k! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me @ UT.


----------



## MadGoat

Lol!


----------



## Jodiuh

I would check it out now, but I'm busy w/ my Note 2 getting a decent rom on there. Then it's off to the ER to get this cist removed!

(yes, I typed that in public)


----------



## malmental

pop the cyst yourself...


----------



## Jodiuh

*cringes*

You're insane. I'm pissed they won't put me to sleep.


----------



## malmental

I've done it three times on myself.... but then I was in the military on duty...
now, I'd probably go to the doc's too...


----------



## bittbull187

Yummy cyst haha they smell horrid dont they at least the gunk


----------



## malmental

YES...


----------



## revro

just tested my single evga 660ftw again on 1440p. I reinstalled Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 for it, so here are the results.
had to go down in Crysis 3 from Very High to High. FarCry 3 had average fps quite playable. Anyway i played campaigns on both games on 1080p already, so this is just me benching a little









Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s FC3 Ultra @1440 28.35fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s CS3 Very High @1440 20.21fps; 37.36 High (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s BF3 64MP [email protected] 45,93fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s SC2 Ultra @1440 54,83fps (FXAA)
Driver 310.90 Bench test Sleeping Dogs @1440 50,8fps (FXAA)

best
revro


----------



## Collixsion

I need a little help here.

I flashed a modded bios to my MSI GTX FROZR III OC Edition and changed the vCore to 1.200mv, set max power limit to 150% and the max boost I get is 1215Mhz and max temperature is 65 º Celsius degrees/ 149º Fahrenheit degrees. However, when I try to run any game, after a while the screen gets stuck and it crashes to desktop, telling me that the nvidia drivers have failed. Also, my setting in AffterBurner are 150% power limit, Core clock +60Mhz and Memory Clock + 200Mhz. Maybe I'm doing someting wrong. Any help would be welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> just tested my single evga 660ftw again on 1440p. I reinstalled Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 for it, so here are the results.
> had to go down in Crysis 3 from Very High to High. FarCry 3 had average fps quite playable. Anyway i played campaigns on both games on 1080p already, so this is just me benching a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s FC3 Ultra @1440 28.35fps (FXAA)
> Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s CS3 Very High @1440 20.21fps; 37.36 High (FXAA)
> Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s BF3 64MP [email protected] 45,93fps (FXAA)
> Driver 310.90 Fraps test 180s SC2 Ultra @1440 54,83fps (FXAA)
> Driver 310.90 Bench test Sleeping Dogs @1440 50,8fps (FXAA)
> 
> best
> revro


Oh nice.. And that's single card?... Hmmm.... it's doing much better than i thought...


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Collixsion*
> 
> I need a little help here.
> 
> I flashed a modded bios to my MSI GTX FROZR III OC Edition and changed the vCore to 1.200mv, set max power limit to 150% and the max boost I get is 1215Mhz and max temperature is 65 º Celsius degrees/ 149º Fahrenheit degrees. However, when I try to run any game, after a while the screen gets stuck and it crashes to desktop, telling me that the nvidia drivers have failed. Also, my setting in AffterBurner are 150% power limit, Core clock +60Mhz and Memory Clock + 200Mhz. Maybe I'm doing someting wrong. Any help would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have the same exact card and I can only get 1215 stable as well but I set my vcore to 1.212mv so my gpu offset is at -30 and at the moment it seems that mem offset at+240mhz is stable rather than +200 like it was before.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh nice.. And that's single card?... Hmmm.... it's doing much better than i thought...


yes single card, dont have 2 slots in my cheapo motherboard







and the gpu runs for some unknown reason on 1178MHz
the starcraft 2 surprises me a lot for running nearly identical fps @1080 and @1440p +-5fps. i guess it could be cause of repeating general objects/units.

best
revro


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm @ 1180/1160 boost on my cards wo/ BIOS flash...wondering if it's worthwhile. Don't wanna bork anything and I'm plenty satisfied w/ these clocks. @ 100% fan in 75 F room FWIW.


----------



## unequalteck

im using msi twin frozr gtx660
anybody use EK full cover water block on this gpu?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> im using msi twin frozr gtx660
> anybody use EK full cover water block on this gpu?


I do not think so, not the standard block anyways..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> im using msi twin frozr gtx660
> anybody use EK full cover water block on this gpu?


I use that card that too, and i've been searching for a waterblock for it, but i don't know even if i find it if it would be worth it to do that.... What clocks do you get with it?


----------



## bittbull187

Heatkiller make full cover blocks for the 660 series


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not think so, not the standard block anyways..


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc660-gtx-nickel.html
this one, compatible list shows msi twin frozr III gtx 660
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I use that card that too, and i've been searching for a waterblock for it, but i don't know even if i find it if it would be worth it to do that.... What clocks do you get with it?


ya this is my main consideration also, i haven't try to OC yet. going to find a backplate as well, is gtx 660TI back plate can fit in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Heatkiller make full cover blocks for the 660 series


any link?


----------



## mat459

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on too much lately. Im ordering a 2nd card this week. I have this card. You guys think I should get another of those, or should I go for the Signature 2?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not think so, not the standard block anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc660-gtx-nickel.html
> this one, compatible list shows msi twin frozr III gtx 660
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I use that card that too, and i've been searching for a waterblock for it, but i don't know even if i find it if it would be worth it to do that.... What clocks do you get with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya this is my main consideration also, i haven't try to OC yet. going to find a backplate as well, is gtx 660TI back plate can fit in?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Heatkiller make full cover blocks for the 660 series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any link?
Click to expand...

nice find...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on too much lately. Im ordering a 2nd card this week. I have this card. You guys think I should get another of those, or should I go for the Signature 2?


you can go with the signature 2 and use that as your top card, since the temp of all top cards are significantly higher than the temps of the second card in SLI, then the dual fans will help for better cooling. but on the other hand... Getting two similar cards helps make your system more SLI issues proof (from what i know). It will just be more suitable in some ways, for example, when you flash your bios, you do not have to take out one card just to flash the other one.


----------



## mat459




----------



## revro

some fraps avg fps and screenshots from 1440p+ topic, enjoy








http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p-screenshot-section-updated/3230#post_19567282

best
revro


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm considering switching my GTX 670 for GTX 660 SLI. I could sell my Gigabyte card for 300€ and buy used 660's for 320-360€.

Would it be worth it for 120Hz screen? Right now with single 670 I'm struggling to get 120fps in some games without resorting to low settings. Getting another 670 would be too expensive.


----------



## revro

well i have experienced stutter where 192bit bus of 660 is not enough. you should rather save and buy another 670 and you are set for years to come. 660s are great but 192bit bus is a limitation

best
revro


----------



## Radmanhs

i have a question, i unlocked my bios but i cant figure out how to mod it. when i go into a program like NiBiTor it doesnt give me the option of 600 series cards...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well i have experienced stutter where 192bit bus of 660 is not enough. you should rather save and buy another 670 and you are set for years to come. 660s are great but 192bit bus is a limitation
> 
> best
> revro


Thats why I OC the stuffing out of the memory, +700 helps


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i have a question, i unlocked my bios but i cant figure out how to mod it. when i go into a program like NiBiTor it doesnt give me the option of 600 series cards...


Use kgb. edit the cfg file.


----------



## Radmanhs

when your in the cmd? I was never taught how to do this in any way and i dont want to screw something up

if so while in the cmd, how?


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> when your in the cmd? I was never taught how to do this in any way and i dont want to screw something up
> 
> if so while in the cmd, how?


need answer soon please!


----------



## 51L4

all the info is in this thread.. have you tried reading it? lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/540

second post down


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, im down to the end but i have a prob. i modded the max voltage, and i unlocked, but when i use firestorm and try to flash it gives me an error, i am unable to read it because it goes by so fast but you should know what im talking about


----------



## Radmanhs

ok i think i got it.

it didnt give me an error but its just sitting there saying NVIDIA Firmware Update <Version 5.101>

is this good?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm considering switching my GTX 670 for GTX 660 SLI. I could sell my Gigabyte card for 300€ and buy used 660's for 320-360€.
> 
> Would it be worth it for 120Hz screen? Right now with single 670 I'm struggling to get 120fps in some games without resorting to low settings. Getting another 670 would be too expensive.


I did exactly what you are thinking of doing too... It just did not make sense to me at all to have a 400$ single card and low performance on 120hz screen, when i could get two cards for 420$ and 40-45% more performance. On my end though, my 670 was a major waste of money. It did not like 1.212mv overvolt, and was the worst overclocking card i have ever seen lol







. I just disliked it, and nothing could justify the price compared to 660's in SLI.

The talk about the 192 bit bus in 660's and 660ti's, is major garbage to me on 1080p (120hz/60Hz), and it's well exaggerated by most people on this forum. I would definitely love to turn down my AA to x4 in some VERY demanding games and maintain 100+fps AVG.

Like... come on, 8x AA is cool and all, but is AA the reason why you would spend 800$ for 670 SLI?







.... Blah! haha

This was my 670's highest score in Heaven 3.0 (Overclocked) *47.2 AVG FPS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is my 660 Single card current highest score in Heaven 3.0 (Overclocked) *38.4 = -8.8 AVG FPS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And Finally, this is my 660's in SLI current highest score in Heaven 3.0 (Overclocked) *73.3 = +26.1 AVG FPS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Worth it for 20$ extra? I would say *DEFINITELY!!!*


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm bit conflicted about this. 660 SLI seems to have pretty good performance when oc'd but it feels a bit wrong to buy card with 192-bit memory bus







. My 670 isn't great overclocker either, max 1230MHz with 1.21v modded bios. I will think about this for a while, thanks for help.


----------



## bittbull187

Im stuck in nvflash the bios file is good and it comes up in flash but when i go to flash i get a image filename has to be .rom or .nvr extension...


----------



## amd655

Just unlock the 6770 voltage, and turn it to full whack, see what happens...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm bit conflicted about this. 660 SLI seems to have pretty good performance when oc'd but it feels a bit wrong to buy card with 192-bit memory bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 670 isn't great overclocker either, max 1230MHz with 1.21v modded bios. I will think about this for a while, thanks for help.


Don't get me wrong though, the 670 is a very very good card, and "*IF*" you can afford another 670 by saving for sometime, then you should save and get the second 670. IMO, I like to focus on the *NOW* when it comes to computer components. I get the best for my money, and i don't believe in future Proofing. Newer CPU's and GPU's, are released faster than i can phantom, and i love to upgrade








so future proofing does not really apply to me


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, the 670 is a very very good card, and "*IF*" you can afford another 670 by saving for sometime, then you should save and get the second 670. IMO, I like to focus on the *NOW* when it comes to computer components. I get the best for my money, and i don't believe in future Proofing. Newer CPU's and GPU's, are released faster than i can phantom, and i love to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so future proofing does not really apply to me


All this. Doesn't matter to me what comes out a year from now, or even how my setup handles games a year from now since I won't have it any more by then. I like to play games with the settings I want, to me there is no difference between spending $1000 or so a year on parts or spending $1000 or so a year on tires for a sports car if I enjoy my life more because of it. I never really understood trying to dog out the same hardware for 3-5 years and just getting by with max minimum settings after half of that. I don't really want to think about how I would be playing right now if I kept my Athlon X2 and 9800GT from a few years ago.


----------



## Radmanhs

does anyone know why i am unable to flash my bios? when i try doing it with firestorm all i get is an error. when i open cmd and unlock through there it says all the voltages are modded after i changed the cfg file, but im unable to flash

also normally some reason under load the voltage is only hitting 1.075, is this low?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> All this. Doesn't matter to me what comes out a year from now, or even how my setup handles games a year from now since I won't have it any more by then. I like to play games with the settings I want, to me there is no difference between spending $1000 or so a year on parts or spending $1000 or so a year on tires for a sports car if I enjoy my life more because of it. I never really understood trying to dog out the same hardware for 3-5 years and just getting by with max minimum settings after half of that. I don't really want to think about how I would be playing right now if I kept my Athlon X2 and 9800GT from a few years ago.


Exactly!







.... Just within a year +, i have moved from a 550ti to a 570 to a 670 and to 660's in SLI..







, there would always be something in 6 months that won't break the bank and would be a good upgrade as long as i keep selling my items before they lose their value in the market







.

This was what i officially started with







, the case was cheap, and cable management was....







no words


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> does anyone know why i am unable to flash my bios? when i try doing it with firestorm all i get is an error. when i open cmd and unlock through there it says all the voltages are modded after i changed the cfg file, but im unable to flash
> 
> also normally some reason under load the voltage is only hitting 1.075, is this low?


Try using Nvflash, i have not tried firestorm so i don't know how that one works.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm considering switching my GTX 670 for GTX 660 SLI. I could sell my Gigabyte card for 300€ and buy used 660's for 320-360€.
> 
> Would it be worth it for 120Hz screen? Right now with single 670 I'm struggling to get 120fps in some games without resorting to low settings. Getting another 670 would be too expensive.


Hmmm that would be a good option







Some are using GTX 660 SLI here, you should check out their benchmarks


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Hmmm that would be a good option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are using GTX 660 SLI here, you should check out their benchmarks


used 660's SLI is they way to go tbh.

Love my setup... even without touching the bios my SC's liked 1164, and now they stick to 1215.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone know a up to date revie of some SLI gtx660 ??

all the ones I find are with old drivers

another question about SLI 660....I have my card stock....Im very pleased with it, it reach 1110 boost

If I get another...and that card what...reach only 1080 for example...the SLI with run at max 1080 ??


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> anyone know a up to date revie of some SLI gtx660 ??
> 
> all the ones I find are with old drivers
> 
> another question about SLI 660....I have my card stock....Im very pleased with it, it reach 1110 boost
> 
> If I get another...and that card what...reach only 1080 for example...the SLI with run at max 1080 ??


use MSi AB or EVGA Precision to set both GPU's at the same specs/speeds..


----------



## MadGoat

so what's the memory OC you all have been getting?

Seems like there is some performance to be had there... However, my cards wigg out after 3078...


----------



## najiro

I'd recommend MSI Afterburner!








I find it better than the EVGA precision X


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Just within a year +, i have moved from a 550ti to a 570 to a 670 and to 660's in SLI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , there would always be something in 6 months that won't break the bank and would be a good upgrade as long as i keep selling my items before they lose their value in the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol, I kept buying and re-selling GPU's so fast that I never really took a loss on them, here is the past year or so excluding 2 more 670's and 3 7970's that I can't readily find pics of in my photobucket (Yes, I am aware I have a problem):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



660's









680's









690









7950









670 4GB









7970 WF3 and XFX 7870









680 Lightning









470









GTS 450's









2GB 670 and 570HD









590x2

















6970 and Lutro0 modded GTS 450









580 SLI









6870









580 Matrix Platinums


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol, I kept buying and re-selling GPU's so fast that I never really took a loss on them, here is the past year or so excluding 2 more 670's and 3 7970's that I can't readily find pics of in my photobucket (Yes, I am aware I have a problem):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 660's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 670 4GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 WF3 and XFX 7870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680 Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTS 450's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2GB 670 and 570HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 590x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6970 and Lutro0 modded GTS 450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580 Matrix Platinums










Goodness Gracious lol... I am liking this problem you have


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness Gracious lol... I am liking this problem you have


My wallet hates it haha, I'm determined to keep the 660's for at least 3 months.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My wallet hates it haha, I'm determined to keep the 660's for at least 3 months.


Ermmm... as soon as the 7xx series are released, i am switching







.... If it takes too long (3 months or more), and i get it "Itch" ........ idk what might happen to my SLI babies haha


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ermmm... as soon as the 7xx series are released, i am switching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... If it takes too long (3 months or more), and i get it "Itch" ........ idk what might happen to my SLI babies haha


I know that feel bro, my buddy is switching out his blocked 680's for a pair of Titans and I was all "Soooo.. wanna trade for some 660's plus cash?". The extra cards are going in his folding machine haha.


----------



## MadGoat

sooo...

about the memory OC...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sooo...
> 
> about the memory OC...


Mine will go as high as 3800 before I see artifacts, but I generally keep them at 3500 for an even 7000mhz effective speed. It doesn't show any scaling beyond that, probably due to the small bus.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sooo...
> 
> about the memory OC...


mine can both do 3404Mhz (+400) in benches, but with a bunch of artifacts here and there (depending on the application). However, I run them at 3354Mhz (+350) in all games without artifacts. It does not really do much "FPS" wise, it just helps make my gaming smoother visually.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> mine can both do 3404Mhz (+400) in benches, but with a bunch of artifacts here and there (depending on the application). However, I run them at 3354Mhz (+350) in all games without artifacts. It does not really do much "FPS" wise, it just helps make my gaming smoother visually.


What chips do they use on the retail 660's for memory?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sooo...
> 
> about the memory OC...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will go as high as 3800 before I see artifacts, but I generally keep them at 3500 for an even 7000mhz effective speed. It doesn't show any scaling beyond that, probably due to the small bus.
Click to expand...

WOW!


----------



## MadGoat

My chips are H5GQ2H24MFR-R0C, 1500mhz 6000gddr5 effective chips...

guess I'm probably not going to get much more out of them...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> My chips are H5GQ2H24MFR-R0C, 1500mhz 6000gddr5 effective chips...
> 
> guess I'm probably not going to get much more out of them...


After doing some checking, I wouldn't compare my memory results to others here. It seems like the 660 retail cards ship with either Samsung K4G20325FD memory IC or Hynix H5GQ1H24MFR-R0C IC's.

My cards do have Hynix chips, but a slightly different model: H5GQ1H24AFR-R0C. It seems to operate at a higher voltage than the other two which are considered "green" modules. Maybe that is the difference?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> WOW!


----------



## MadGoat

1215 boost 3366 memory...



Not bad, But I wish my cards would stay at the boost clock of 1215 more, I think they are actually at that speed for 1/4 of the test...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 1215 boost 3366 memory...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Not bad, But I wish my cards would stay at the boost clock of 1215 more, I think they are actually at that speed for 1/4 of the test...


Thats a pretty good score though. My cards don't like to budge past 1202 in SLI, so I'm pretty much stuck there. But they don't throttle at all which is nice.


----------



## MadGoat

another strange thing is if I set a fan profile on EVGA pre, the card will stay in the 1164 area and not boost to 1215. Even though they are staying cooler... ~70c. If I turn the fan profile off, they will get to 80c but will actually get to the boost speed...

It's about 2 fps difference in valley with fan profile off


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> another strange thing is if I set a fan profile on EVGA pre, the card will stay in the 1164 area and not boost to 1215. Even though they are staying cooler... ~70c. If I turn the fan profile off, they will get to 80c but will actually get to the boost speed...
> 
> It's about 2 fps difference in valley with fan profile off


Try using afterburner? Never had anything but problems with Precision.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats a pretty good score though. My cards don't like to budge past 1202 in SLI, so I'm pretty much stuck there. But they don't throttle at all which is nice.


You think your processor might be the cause of that? Mine run at Pcie 3.0 speeds so i don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You think your processor might be the cause of that? Mine run at Pcie 3.0 speeds so i don't know if that makes a difference.


No, definitely not. If I disable SLI I can run one at 1402 and the other at 1358. I think it has to do with the firmware on the OEM cards. Not really going to gain me a heck of a lot though.


----------



## 51L4

soo.. if I were to upgrade, what would you think is best upgrade from a gtx 660 and for good price. I am thinking 670/680


----------



## Jodiuh

Another 660.


----------



## malmental

not with his mobo. he has the P8Z68-M Pro, I had one too.
it's a CF-X only board..


----------



## Spectre-

just bought another superclocked GTX660 sold my Msi 660

3-5 days is a long time "_"


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not with his mobo. he has the P8Z68-M Pro, I had one too.
> it's a CF-X only board..


^this exactly, I don't want to shed out for new mobo just yet


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> ^this exactly, I don't want to shed out for new mobo just yet


680 at a minimum, an OC'd 660 is within reaching distance of a 670. In order to feel any improvement I would definitely go 680, preferably one that will clock to 1300+


----------



## Jodiuh

Apologies. If $ is no factor, MSI Lightning 680. Older BIOS allows for overvoltage, no?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not with his mobo. he has the P8Z68-M Pro, I had one too.
> it's a CF-X only board..
> 
> 
> 
> ^this exactly, I don't want to shed out for new mobo just yet
Click to expand...

I sold mine on eBay (Z68-M Pro) and then bought the Z77-M Pro off newegg before the price went up.
sold the Z68 for $100 in Aug 2012..
then I got lucky and got an 'open box' V Gene that wasn't really an open box but an ASUS Direct 'white box'..








so now the Z77-M Pro is the back-up..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Apologies. If $ is no factor, MSI Lightning 680. Older BIOS allows for overvoltage, no?


Yeah, and its BIOS is easy enough to flash if it isn't unlocked.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> soo.. if I were to upgrade, what would you think is best upgrade from a gtx 660 and for good price. I am thinking 670/680


A good overclocked 670 will be good, mine was not a good clocker. In valley benchmark, i have seen single 670's go up to 52 AVG FPS, but that's with max overclock though, a single 670 will be a good upgrade from a 660 "IF" overclocked properly... Then later in future, if you save up a bit you can get a new Mobo, and another 670... That would be more than enough performance for you, and the chances of you getting another 670 will be much more higher than getting another 680.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> A good overclocked 670 will be good... Mine was not a good clocker. In valley benchmark i have seen single 670's go up to 52 AVG FPS. but that's with max overclock though, a single 670 will be a good upgrade from a 660... IF overclocked properly... Then later in future, if you save up a bit, you can get a new Mobo, and another 670... That would be more than enough performance for you. And the chances of you getting another 670 will be much more higher than getting another 680.


Actually, it seems like the Titans have spurred a nice sale of 680's, theres a few in the FS for under $375 right now. Tempting....


----------



## blackRott9

Yeah, I still own my little Zotac ZT-60901-10M.

I usually just have it set @ base clock of 1090|6600.

It scores 8614 in the RE6 bench like that.

It gets 41.9FPS in the Valley bench using the extreme HD preset but with AA reduced to 4x.

It gets 71.5FPS in the old AvP bench.

Afterburner reports it boosts to 1189-1215MHz.

I modified my BIOS to match a 1071MHz Asus DirectCU II at the below site. I loaded the Asus BIOS and noted its differences from mine, then made adjustments.

http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

After altering my BIOS it will boost to 1124MHz even when set @ its stock base clock of 993MHz.

All the numbers I noted are with the 313.96 driver.


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9*
You can use Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 - it's very smart and easy to use tool, I forgot about KGB long ago after the release of Kepler Bios Tweaker.
Surely you can alter your boost table limit and it will boost to any frequency (if the card can physically handle it) from any frequency without even changing the default clock. For instance, from 980 to 1200-1254 and higher, depending on your ASIC and power limit.

and I use http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ just for changing the upper limit of the voltage to give a final touch to the bios modded in Kepler Bios Tweaker if needed

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-26-16-47/i7-4335989/505x594-r

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-26-16-48/i7-4335991/505x594-r

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-26-16-48/i7-4335998/505x594-r


----------



## krazyatom

Hey guys,

I bought a used zotac gtx 660 from Dimaggio1103 recently.
Default core is 993mhz, but GPU-z telling me it reached maximum 1124hmz.
Max voltage is like 1.2.
My latest nvidia cards were gtx 480, gtx 580, gtx 590, so I am not so familiar with 600 series.
Do I use msi afterburner to bump to voltage and core clock?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a used zotac gtx 660 from Dimaggio1103 recently.
> Default core is 993mhz, but GPU-z telling me it reached maximum 1124hmz.
> Max voltage is like 1.2.
> My latest nvidia cards were gtx 480, gtx 580, gtx 590, so I am not so familiar with 600 series.
> Do I use msi afterburner to bump to voltage and core clock?


The card will automatically go up to max voltage on it's own once you use Evga precision or Msi Afterburner (Evga precision preferred) to max the Power target (TDP). Just increase the power target slider to max and then work on your core clock and memory clock. You should send him a message so he tells you what overclocks he got with the card







. That way, you don't have to go through the stress all over again.

Welcome btw


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The card will automatically go up to max voltage on it's own once you use Evga precision or Msi Afterburner (Evga precision preferred) to max the Power target (TDP). Just increase the power target slider to max and then work on your core clock and memory clock. You should send him a message so he tells you what overclocks he got with the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That way, you don't have to go through the stress all over again.
> 
> Welcome btw


He told me it's 1300 on core +300 on mem. max voltage 1.21.
Is this good clocker? I have old i7 920 D0 4.1ghz. It's not going to bottleneck?
I will get back home tonight and OC like crazy and compete with gtx 670!


----------



## blackRott9

@ an7user

Thanks for the advice. I'm new to Kepler overclocking.

I may experiment with that.

EDIT:

I modified my BIOS with the tool you suggested. Now I don't need to touch overclocking software.
I get 41.9FPS in the Valley bench with 4xAA at "stock" speed


----------



## MadGoat

so is there a way to oc core clock vs boost?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> He told me it's 1300 on core +300 on mem. max voltage 1.21.
> Is this good clocker? I have old i7 920 D0 4.1ghz. It's not going to bottleneck?
> I will get back home tonight and OC like crazy and compete with gtx 670!


Oh wow







, that's a really good Clocker you have there "IF" it can actually do what he said it can, mine are set to 1293 Mhz each and :+350 Mhz on the memory, but i mostly set it to +300 in games. And they are the second most powerful 660's i have seen on this forum pages. *Scorpion49* has two beasts that can go above 1400mhz or so, under water lol... i wish i had those








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> @ an7user
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'm new to Kepler overclocking.
> 
> I may experiment with that.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I modified my BIOS with the tool you suggested. Now I don't need to touch overclocking software.
> I get 41.9FPS in the Valley bench with 4xAA at "stock" speed


I don't think that is the right thing to do. You might run into applications that will not just run at your pre-set overclock with bios. i found this out the hard way







... I tried running heaven 4.0 but it just kept crashing like crazy. I had to flash back to 1254Mhz, from 1293Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> so is there a way to oc core clock vs boost?


No matter what your core clock is or your boost clock is, the thing that really matters is your MAX boost clock. my max boost clock is set to 1254Mhz, and with +40Mhz on Evga Precision, i get up to 1293 Mhz, so that's what you should work on







.


----------



## blackRott9

^^ Very well. I will do some extensive testing. I have my original BIOS saved and the first BIOS I modified so I can flash back to either one with zero problems if I encounter issues.

I'll start looping Heaven now.


----------



## blackRott9

Yep, a 1293MHz boost limit is too much for this little card in all things. Now I'm using a BIOS set 1163MHz boost with a 1267.5 limit. That passed 1 hour looping Valley and 1 hour of looping the latest Heaven bench. I'm seeing 1175MHz most often in games.

I may try tweaking it a little more later. I dropped it from a 1293 max to 1267 and haven't tested anything higher yet.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Yep, a 1293MHz boost limit is too much for this little card in all things. Now I'm using a BIOS set 1163MHz boost with a 1267.5 limit. That passed 1 hour looping Valley and 1 hour of looping the latest Heaven bench. I'm seeing 1175MHz most often in games.
> 
> I may try tweaking it a little more later. I dropped it from a 1293 max to 1267 and haven't tested anything higher yet.


Good results i must say, 1267 is a good clocking card. try 1280.







and try it in games


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Good results i must say, 1267 is a good clocking card. try 1280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and try it in games


I just flashed in a 1280MHz boost limit. Now it's doing up to 1189MHz. It passed two loops of Heaven and Valley like that. I'll hammer it well with those two benches and games when I have more time later.


----------



## an7user

*Yungbenny911* blackRott9 is talking about the boost limit (table), not the boost clock.
With 1293 Boost limit in table and 1175-1175 mV I have so far steady 1189 Mhz boost clock (rising from 1037 Mhz automatically), but I increased the min power limit to 139000 mWt to have the full advantage of the boost clocks. One can see the proper limit in software power monitoring - if you are hitting 102% at your power limit setting in 3d application, it means your card is screaming for more, the most power needing so far were firestrike and crisis 3.


----------



## krazyatom

hey guys,

I am considering to pick up another gtx 660 soon because I want to use triple monitor set up.
Does anyone have gtx 660 SLI set up with triple monitor? I want to try nvidia surround mode. I already have zotac gtx 660, so I might pick up another one to match.


----------



## malmental

I went through this same scenario but I'm SLi a GTX 660 Ti but still, the 192-bit interface @
5760 x 1080p will choke you on Very High and above settings.
the GTX 660 (non Ti) in SLi you will only be able to play on High and more than likely Medium settings.
another hindrance is the 2GB of VRAM.

just something to think about....


----------



## Rickyrozay209

So I was playing bioshock infinite and while having my card overclocked with precision my game was crashing every 5-10 minutes but once I toned it down quite a bit everything worked fine while games like Tomb Raider and Crysis 3 have no problems running with my overclocked settings. It's probably more so of how the game is optimized rather than the overclock but has anyone else tried this game yet with their overclocked settings?


----------



## Raghar

I found the best game to test Kepler overclocking is Dishonored. You could see weird textures and missing text without crashes.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I went through this same scenario but I'm SLi a GTX 660 Ti but still, the 192-bit interface @
> 5760 x 1080p will choke you on Very High and above settings.
> the GTX 660 (non Ti) in SLi you will only be able to play on High and more than likely Medium settings.
> another hindrance is the 2GB of VRAM.
> 
> just something to think about....


Yea I'm starting to notice that issue when it comes to having an 192-bit card with 2gb vram. The 660 (none ti) overclocked is definitely a fast card but when it comes to handling AA In most games it begins to struggle however fxaa isn't too bad I suppose.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Does anyone have any tips when it comes to setting up a fan profile using precision because I'm definitely interested In figuring out a good configuration and I'm pretty much clueless about how to set it up.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips when it comes to setting up a fan profile using precision because I'm definitely interested In figuring out a good configuration and I'm pretty much clueless about how to set it up.


I just do a diagonal line, works good for me never go above 65c


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> I just do a diagonal line, works good for me never go above 65c


Yea, that's basically how I have mine. 10° = 10% Fan, 50° = 50% fan, 75° = 75% Fan etc.


----------



## blackRott9

Looks like a 1280MHz boost limit is fine for this card.

The card is now doing an 1189MHz boost without issue.


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9* At what voltage are you running 1189 Mhz?
I'm having flashed 1175mV-1175mV and with the boost limit in table of 1293,5 - I also have 1189 Mhz, otherwise when leaving it at the default voltage range i.e. 1150-1212 I'm having the same 1189 Mhz but with the voltage automatically risen to 1187mV, which is a bit worse for VRM.
So you can play with lowering or fixing the voltage at some range in combination with the boost limit to achieve the best result.
And don't be thrifty with def power limit, mine (ASIC 74,5) is most productive at 139Wt at 1189 Mhz, lowering power limit may cause crashing of driver when having higher voltage set...


----------



## blackRott9

Just 1150 mV. Def power is 140 max is 154. I have 1176MHz set as my boost clock.
I tried 1189MHz boost. I discovered my card actually performs better and
hits 1189MHz more often with 1176MHz BIOS set. Odd but true.


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9* Nice volts for that frequency, but be careful with max power - 150 is a PHYSICAL LIMIT of the PCB unless you have a MSI HAWK with two 6-pin connectors. 75 Watts come from PCI-E and 75 from one 6-pin molex.
And if you are speaking about "1176MHz BIOS set", is it a Boost Clock in bios?


----------



## MadGoat

I'm doing 1215 on my EVGA SC's. Set the boost clock to it, and it sticks there most all the time....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> I am considering to pick up another gtx 660 soon because I want to use triple monitor set up.
> Does anyone have gtx 660 SLI set up with triple monitor? I want to try nvidia surround mode. I already have zotac gtx 660, so I might pick up another one to match.


I would not recommend two 660's for triple monitor setup "IF" you like to play games at max settings x8 AA. Even a 1000$ Titan can't max all games at triple 1080p monitors, so the Minimum i would recommend is two 670's, and of course there is no maximum









Don't get me wrong though, two 660's can "handle" triple monitors, but you will have to turn down your AA to probably FXAA (which will still look good), but it depends on the game though. Some games might run at all Cranked up settings, while others that are not optimized properly will require you to turn down the AA.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *blackRott9* Nice volts for that frequency, but be careful with max power - 150 is a PHYSICAL LIMIT of the PCB unless you have a MSI HAWK with two 6-pin connectors. 75 Watts come from PCI-E and 75 from one 6-pin molex.
> And if you are speaking about "1176MHz BIOS set", is it a Boost Clock in bios?


The Max Power target does not really matter, and from what i have seen, no matter what you set the max power target to, the card will only use what it needs, mine has a single 6 pin header, and the power target is set to 170%, and i see no difference with 150% to 170%.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *blackRott9* Nice volts for that frequency, but be careful with max power - 150 is a PHYSICAL LIMIT of the PCB unless you have a MSI HAWK with two 6-pin connectors. 75 Watts come from PCI-E and 75 from one 6-pin molex.
> And if you are speaking about "1176MHz BIOS set", is it a Boost Clock in bios?


Thanks for the warning. I modeled my BIOS power control settings off of the Asus DirectCU II that comes @ 1071MHz out of the box. It has one power connector.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_660_Direct_Cu_II/3.html

I will try 149 max power and see if that reduces performance.

Yes, I selected 1176MHz as my boost clock in the BIOS. That works best for me.

I've had my card boosting up to 1215MHz before I discovered it wasn't stable in all things like that. When it was doing that it would do 41.9FPS in the Valley bench with 4xAA. Now it does 41.6FPS with up to an 1189MHz boost. AvP use to be 71.5FPS for me, now it's 71.2. So I didn't lose that much.

My memory is flashed to 1670 or 3340. I think I've got the best I'm going to get out of this particular card.

EDIT: No, setting a 149 max didn't hurt a thing. So it's going to be 140 def and 149 max for me.


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9*
Mine boosts to 1189Mhz from 1098Mhz (with 1293 max table clock), so there is no need to flash high boost clock.
And I totally agree that 1189 is also absolutely stable clock everywhere, at 1200 valley is unstable.
My memory goes at 7000Mhz stable, but I flashed only 6800 to be on the safe side, and extra 200Mhz on memory is more important than +25 to the GPU.


----------



## blackRott9

So I would be better served with a high base clock, and my 1280 limit? I guess I could try that.

Right now I'm using; 1071.5 base 1175 boost and 1280 boost limit.


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9*
I posted my bios screens there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/940#post_19604920

and as I observed: all gk106 roms I've analyzed have a difference of 65 between base and boost clocks


----------



## blackRott9

Ok, I will lock in a combination with that sort of variation and call it a day.

Thanks again for pointing me at that BIOS tool. I love that thing


----------



## Raghar

Be REALLY careful with that BIOS tool, some settings can fry your card and you will not notice it until two weeks after.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Be REALLY careful with that BIOS tool, some settings can fry your card and you will not notice it until two weeks after.


bah?!


----------



## bittbull187

So what should i e watching running 1228mhz? Vrm temps? I could mount a sensor from my fan controller or the memory?


----------



## ace ventura069

just a little question 

i have 2 gtx 660 in sli but in the new 3d mark i have a terrible score...
the max score i have in fire strike is 3111 points.

is this normal?


----------



## Spectre-

defnitely not normal ...
whatwss ur 3dmark11 score?


----------



## blackRott9

Like an7user said; if you have a 660 with one power connector keep your max power below 150.

139 or 140 def power and 146 max power should be fine for a 660 with one connector.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Be REALLY careful with that BIOS tool, some settings can fry your card and you will not notice it until two weeks after.


What settings exactly are you talking about?







. Frying the card will have to do with voltage right? Well, the voltage is hardwired to 1.212mv MAX on all kepler GPU's i know of, so can you clear things up? is there something we are all missing that you found out about? Did you fry a card?







. I know prevention is better than cure, but way to go on scaring people lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Like an7user said; if you have a 660 with one power connector keep your max power below 150.
> 
> 139 or 140 def power and 146 max power should be fine for a 660 with one connector.


That post is invalid; did you not see the picture i posted earlier? *I HAVE ONE 6 PIN HEADER, AND I SET MINE TO 170%*, been like that for a couple of months now







, i used to have it at 250% lool, but that did not make a difference. As i said before, the card will only use what it wants to use. Having it set to 170% does nothing compared to 150%, but saying that you *MUST* have it at 150% "IF" you have a 6 pin header is not true mister.


----------



## Stay Puft

What are the highest overclocks with a modded bios 660 guys?


----------



## bittbull187

Dang wish i could get 1293


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What are the highest overclocks with a modded bios 660 guys?


I know someone does *1340Mhz* or so (Single Card)(Under Water), but can't get them to run at that speed in SLI. Mine can do 1306Mhz Single Card, but in SLI, they both run at 1293Mhz, and that's the highest i have seen till date on this forum.







sucks... It's mostly the MSI cards i have seen that go above 1254mhz, that's why i keep recommending it; however, there is also someone else with zotac card that can do 1306







, it's just a win or lose situation, and i was fortunate to win on both cards hehehe


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know someone does *1340Mhz* or so (Single Card)(Under Water), but can't get them to run at that speed in SLI. Mine can do 1306Mhz Single Card, but in SLI, they both run at 1293Mhz, and that's the highest i have seen till date on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks


Possibly post settings?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know someone does *1340Mhz* or so (Single Card)(Under Water), but can't get them to run at that speed in SLI. Mine can do 1306Mhz Single Card, but in SLI, they both run at 1293Mhz, and that's the highest i have seen till date on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks... It's mostly the MSI cards i have seen that go above 1254mhz, that's why i keep recommending it; however, there is also someone else with zotac card that can do 1306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's just a win or lose situation, and i was fortunate to win on both cards hehehe


Any benchmarks at those speeds?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any benchmarks at those speeds?


Thats me I think, and I could probably shut off SLI and do some benches single card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats me I think, and I could probably shut off SLI and do some benches single card.


Sli benchmarks would be fine. Actually if you could run the valley benchmark as a single card max overclock would be great


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Sli benchmarks would be fine. Actually if you could run the valley benchmark as a single card max overclock would be great


Welp, I regret to say that I borked something. I flashed my vbios dozens of times trying to get past 1202 in SLI and its just not happening, but I seemed to have ruined the high single card OC's as well. Originally card 1 maxed out around 1420-something and card 2 would go to around 1350 by themselves, right now neither wants to go past 1293. Although I also updated my drivers, don't know if that had to do with it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Sli benchmarks would be fine. Actually if you could run the valley benchmark as a single card max overclock would be great


Here is SLI for mine @ *1293Mhz (core) / 3384Mhz (mem)*







... All of this are with the latest 314.22 Nvidia driver btw, and windows 8.

3Dmark 11


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Resident Evil 6:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven 3.0:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Welp, *I regret to say that I borked something*. I flashed my vbios dozens of times trying to get past 1202 in SLI and its just not happening, but I seemed to have ruined the high single card OC's as well. Originally card 1 maxed out around 1420-something and card 2 would go to around 1350 by themselves, right now neither wants to go past 1293. Although I also updated my drivers, don't know if that had to do with it.










Oh no!...







.......... You think you pushed it way too far?


----------



## Scorpion49

Here is how you know you messed up:


----------



## blackRott9

I'm testing 1699 or 3398 on my mem now...

3390 works fine.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... You think you pushed it way too far?


Might have, got some nasty coil whine now too. I'm going to flash back to the original stock vbios and see what I can do from there.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here is SLI for mine @ *1293Mhz (core) / 3384Mhz (mem)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... All this are with the latest 314.22 Nvidia driver btw.
> 
> 3Dmark 11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident Evil 6:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 3.0:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... You think you pushed it way too far?


Thanks for the benchmarks. Very nice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Welp, I regret to say that I borked something. I flashed my vbios dozens of times trying to get past 1202 in SLI and its just not happening, but I seemed to have ruined the high single card OC's as well. Originally card 1 maxed out around 1420-something and card 2 would go to around 1350 by themselves, right now neither wants to go past 1293. Although I also updated my drivers, don't know if that had to do with it.


Ouch dude. Hope it's just a bad flash


----------



## Scorpion49

All of my wat..... (two corners of the same screenshot)...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> All of my wat..... (two corners of the same screenshot)...


Oh, that's normal though, with valley benchmark, my cards run at 1150Mhz, NOT 1293Mhz, Valley and Heaven benchmark are known for that. and it sucks, i know i would get more performance from my cards if they actually ran at 1293Mhz on Valley, but nope, they don't









you should run something else, like sleeping dogs, and compare it to mine. You already pass me with over 1800 points on Graphics score in 3d mark 11







, but i am leading on valley, which shows that your card runs at different speeds depending on the application.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, that's normal though, with valley benchmark, my cards run at 1150Mhz, NOT 1293Mhz, Valley and Heaven benchmark are known for that. and it sucks, i know i would get more performance from my cards if they actually ran at 1293Mhz on Valley, but nope, they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should run something else, like sleeping dogs, and compare it to mine. You already pass me with over 1800 points on Graphics score in 3d mark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i am leading on valley, which shows that your card runs at different speeds depending on the application.


Well, I have other things to deal with first. Like the fact thats my vbios seem to be "stuck" somehow on the messed up one. I just re-flashed twice and I can't get the cards to actually change even though nvflash says it was successful. Also, my cards don't throttle or do most of the dynamic clock changes that kepler seems fond of, they pretty much sit at 1202 unless there is less load then 99%.

*EDIT: Just a word of warning to others: DO NOT re-edit a previously edited vBIOS, always start with a fresh copy of your original!







*


----------



## Tong

As a matter of comparison:
660Ti SLI Stock



660Ti SLI @ 1176/3305


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> As a matter of comparison:
> 660Ti SLI Stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660Ti SLI @ 1176/3305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad at all for stock







. 660 Ti is a really good card when overclocked


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a little closer to 13K: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288239

Also, I'm clearly CPU limited in Valley. I got 64fps no matter what at 4600mhz, and made a several fps improvement by bumping to 5125mhz. My cards still hover around 94-96% in several of the tests though. These are all at 1202/3450. I feel like I could break 70fps if my GPU's were fully utilized, oh well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a little closer to 13K: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288239
> 
> Also, I'm clearly CPU limited in Valley. I got 64fps no matter what at 4600mhz, and made a several fps improvement by bumping to 5125mhz. My cards still hover around 94-96% in several of the tests though. These are all at 1202/3450. I feel like I could break 70fps if my GPU's were fully utilized, oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Oh nice! at least you beat my score by .7 hehe


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a little closer to 13K: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288239
> 
> Also, I'm clearly CPU limited in Valley. I got 64fps no matter what at 4600mhz, and made a several fps improvement by bumping to 5125mhz. My cards still hover around 94-96% in several of the tests though. These are all at 1202/3450. I feel like I could break 70fps if my GPU's were fully utilized, oh well.


What is your 8320 clocked at?


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What settings exactly are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Frying the card will have to do with voltage right? Well, the voltage is hardwired to 1.212mv MAX on all kepler GPU's i know of, so can you clear things up? is there something we are all missing that you found out about? Did you fry a card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know prevention is better than cure, but way to go on scaring people lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post is invalid; did you not see the picture i posted earlier? *I HAVE ONE 6 PIN HEADER, AND I SET MINE TO 170%*, been like that for a couple of months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i used to have it at 250% lool, but that did not make a difference. As i said before, the card will only use what it wants to use. Having it set to 170% does nothing compared to 150%, but saying that you *MUST* have it at 150% "IF" you have a 6 pin header is not true mister.


I beg to differ. Firstly let's go to the basics - the power delivery to the cards - page 39 of this paper http://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/get_document?doc_id=b590ba08170074a537626a7a601aa04b52bc3fec

So 150 Wt is a physical limit for one 6-pin, which is reflected in the right column of the power settings table in kepler bios tweaker (screen below).

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-09-19/i7-4349063/505x594-r

I experimented with exceeding the limit from the right column and I was running into blue screens after the launch of any 3D application...

So with a one 6-pin PCB you can't exceed the limits set in the right column. And one can play around with the left column values as long as they don't exceed the right column ones. And if the settings exceed the physical limits they are ignored as they are capped by the right column values (and actually by the PCB design)
So that explains why your changing the limit to 170 % and 250% wasn't effective, the values were ignored, cause the KGB tool changes the values ONLY in the left column (I can guess you were changing the limits with kgb)...


----------



## bittbull187

Ok i think i know what im doing wrong i never changed the base clock or boost all i did was change max boost level,
My base is 1071 and boost at 1137 mem 3350
Max boost 1228, so i should of changed the base and normal boost clock instead of max boost?
this is what my stocvk bios looks like and what i changed


----------



## krazyatom

omg.. my card is failure









not sure why score is so low... cpu bottleneck?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> omg.. my card is failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why score is so low... cpu bottleneck?


What clocks?


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know someone does *1340Mhz* or so (Single Card)(Under Water), but can't get them to run at that speed in SLI. Mine can do 1306Mhz Single Card, but in SLI, they both run at 1293Mhz, and that's the highest i have seen till date on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks... It's mostly the MSI cards i have seen that go above 1254mhz, that's why i keep recommending it; however, there is also someone else with zotac card that can do 1306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's just a win or lose situation, and i was fortunate to win on both cards hehehe


Its crazy how you can get both of your cards stable at 1293 mhz when I cant even get my msi stable at 1228mhz let alone 1254mhz


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> this is what my stocvk bios looks like and what i changed


Settings are OK, only I'd try increasing the def (mW) to 138000 and Max (mW) to 144000 in the left column to get the most out of that voltage you've set (1212)


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Settings are OK, only I'd try increasing the def (mW) to 138000 and Max (mW) to 144000 in the left column to get the most out of that voltage you've set (1212)


ok so that was just how my cards ship out stock setting , these are my settings now pass all 3dmarks and kombustor test but fails around scene 9 in valley. i was stable at 1228mhz but since new drivers i am no longer stable settings are here


just realized prolly not the right thread for this sorry op ill post over in the 660 bios edit thread.

back to topic updated 3dmark scores
extreme:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6290195
perf:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289764


----------



## an7user

*bittbull187* Valley is very capricious and yep it's scene 9 that spoils all the fun,

here is my valley result but with 7200 memory







1189 Mhz core


Spoiler: 7200



http://piccy.info/view3/4350282/6176023ef2c46735a8f3cd159671956f/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-12-41/i7-4350282/791x540-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4350285/30f224106d778f744059b0be297e5965/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-12-42/i7-4350285/774x552-r


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *bittbull187* Valley is very capricious and yep it's scene 9 that spoils all the fun,
> 
> here is my valley result but with 7200 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1189 Mhz core
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 7200
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4350282/6176023ef2c46735a8f3cd159671956f/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-12-41/i7-4350282/791x540-r
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4350285/30f224106d778f744059b0be297e5965/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-12-42/i7-4350285/774x552-r


You need to flash to push up that power limit


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is your 8320 clocked at?


5125mhz, 2000mhz RAM at CAS9, NB 2500/HT 2500. Basically pushed to this machines limit and my cards are still not fully utilized. I think Valley is probably single threaded.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 5125mhz, 2000mhz RAM at CAS9, NB 2500/HT 2500. Basically pushed to this machines limit and my cards are still not fully utilized. I think Valley is probably single threaded.


Valley is definitely multithreaded. It's more of a game benchmark then synthetic.


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You need to flash to push up that power limit


To flash what? I already have 139Wt flashed as def power limit...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> To flash what? I already have 139Wt flashed as def power limit...


Push max board power to 149w. 6 pin and socket itself supply a combined 150w. Raise max target power to match max power of 149w


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> To flash what? I already have 139Wt flashed as def power limit...


You seem to have fixed my issue, i run stable at 1228 valley. I adjust the two voltages you recommended. My score dropped from 62.4 to 58.5... Od


----------



## an7user

*Stay Puft* No need to do that, as the Valley cuts me at 1189 in 9th scene, no matter what voltage I throw up , in all other marks (futuremark I can go further up 1215 Mhz), and for 1189 - 139 Wt is enough with the memory at 7000. NO increase of bench points after increasing the power limit - so what for to grill my VRM?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *Stay Puft* No need to do that, as the Valley cuts me at 1189 in 9th scene, no matter what voltage I
> throw up , in all other marks (futuremark I can go further up 1215 Mhz), and for 1189 - 139 Wt is enough with the memory at 7000. NO increase of bench points after increasing the power limit - so what for to grill my VRM?


Weird i lost points from using a 104% power target to 120-150 power target. I have to mess with it a bit to see why my score dropped. Also these ftw's come with stock 110% powertarget


----------



## Orange Ghost

Hey guys - I'm purchasing a GTX 660 and wondering which is better - an EVGA 660 SC or a Gigabyte Windforce/OC? It seems like the Gigabyte gets better reviews and has better cooling, but I just wanted some input.


----------



## Tong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> omg.. my card is failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why score is so low... cpu bottleneck?


Stock 660Ti makes 35fps (at least in 3.0)... so that's not a strange score for the 660, considering it's supposed to be weaker and all


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> Stock 660Ti makes 35fps (at least in 3.0)... so that's not a strange score for the 660, considering it's supposed to be weaker and all


no idea, but i got lowest score in this thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What clocks?


default is core clock 993 but it goes up to like 1150mhz core clock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> You seem to have fixed my issue, i run stable at 1228 valley. I adjust the two voltages you recommended. My score dropped from 62.4 to 58.5... Od


Vrms probably overheating if the score dropped. Damn. Going to MC later so I hope to have my 660s later tonight to tweak


----------



## krazyatom

btw,

My vcore goes up to 1.200
GPU-Z 993mhz vcore and can't remember memory mhz.
which benchmark should I run? I'll go home tonight and show you guys my results. Mine is currently default.
Original owner had to bio modded so that it unlocks to 1.2 voltage.


----------



## MadGoat

This is what mine run at most all the time (valley kicks them down to 1189 for like half the test)...


----------



## krazyatom

i might grab evga gtx 660 for SLI.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4501133&CatId=7387

I might sell my current zotac gtx 660 and buy 2 of these to match colors. What do you guys think about this model?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i might grab evga gtx 660 for SLI.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4501133&CatId=7387
> 
> I might sell my current zotac gtx 660 and buy 2 of these to match colors. What do you guys think about this model?




Those are the cards I am running right now,and I'm very impressed with them...


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the cards I am running right now,and I'm very impressed with them...


Looks awesome! I also like evga's customer service too.
do you have game* that you're having problem running with those sli setup?


----------



## Tong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i might grab evga gtx 660 for SLI.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4501133&CatId=7387
> 
> I might sell my current zotac gtx 660 and buy 2 of these to match colors. What do you guys think about this model?


Reference cooling is not really the best, and can be loud at times. Specialy compared to ASUS and Gigabyte solutions.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i might grab evga gtx 660 for SLI.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4501133&CatId=7387
> 
> I might sell my current zotac gtx 660 and buy 2 of these to match colors. What do you guys think about this model?


I don't understand why you would sell a budget card that you bought to save money, to lose money to buy an identical card.

Seems counterproductive.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I don't understand why you would sell a budget card that you bought to save money, to lose money to buy an identical card.
> 
> Seems counterproductive.


yea you have point. I really like evga cards so that may be the reason. I may grab another zotac card though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> Reference cooling is not really the best, and can be loud at times. Specialy compared to ASUS and Gigabyte solutions.


My zotac card is pretty quiet.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Looks awesome! I also like evga's customer service too.
> do you have game* that you're having problem running with those sli setup?


No game I have come across that gives me one once of an issue... Honestly very much love the setup. (It's pretty much 1.5 x 680's)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> yea you have point. I really like evga cards so that may be the reason. I may grab another zotac card though.
> My zotac card is pretty quiet.


I'll agree that the ports on the rear of the card do limit the exhaust capability of the cards... However, with good positive case pressure they really do cool quite well and I never hear them.

Bothe running 1215 @ 1.2v they never get above 65c and performance it top notch...


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> No game I have come across that gives me one once of an issue... Honestly very much love the setup. (It's pretty much 1.5 x 680's)
> I'll agree that the ports on the rear of the card do limit the exhaust capability of the cards... However, with good positive case pressure they really do cool quite well and I never hear them.
> 
> Bothe running 1215 @ 1.2v they never get above 65c and performance it top notch...


nice temps im on water and max temps 38 when i get some 90'' micro fittings i have blocks on the vrms as well


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone watercooled?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone watercooled?


Yup!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yup!


Full cover block? Which one?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Full cover block? Which one?


I'm using the EK CSQ+Nickel, very nice blocks. Temps max around 38-40*C depending on ambient.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> I beg to differ. Firstly let's go to the basics - the power delivery to the cards - page 39 of this paper http://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/get_document?doc_id=b590ba08170074a537626a7a601aa04b52bc3fec
> 
> So 150 Wt is a physical limit for one 6-pin, which is reflected in the right column of the power settings table in kepler bios tweaker (screen below).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-03-29-09-19/i7-4349063/505x594-r
> 
> 
> I experimented with exceeding the limit from the right column and I was running into blue screens after the launch of any 3D application...
> 
> So with a one 6-pin PCB you can't exceed the limits set in the right column. *And one can play around with the left column values as long as they don't exceed the right column ones. And if the settings exceed the physical limits they are ignored as they are capped by the right column values* (and actually by the PCB design)
> *So that explains why your changing the limit to 170 % and 250% wasn't effective, the values were ignored, cause the KGB tool changes the values ONLY in the left column (I can guess you were changing the limits with kgb)...*


Nope mister, i was actually changing it with the Keplerbiostwearker tool. I don't really know what exactly the *right* TDP table does, but i have never tried to change it, and as you can see in my Gpu-z sensor screenshot, my card uses a maximum of 127% TDP in valley benchmark, which shows that the 170% Max is actually effective, i have seen it rise up to 134% before, so your statement about the left TDP being capped by the right column values is kinda invalid. Or maybe i don't just understand what you are trying to get at...







....

And just for reference though, to anyone it may concern, this is what my Gpu-z and Bios settings looks like.

Common


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Voltages


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Boost Table


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Boost States


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Clock States


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






GPU-Z Graphics Card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






GPU-Z Sensors


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orange Ghost*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm purchasing a GTX 660 and wondering which is better - an EVGA 660 SC or a Gigabyte Windforce/OC? It seems like the Gigabyte gets better reviews and has better cooling, but I just wanted some input.


I'll try the Gagabyte... it may clock higher than the SC







and of course it would cool better


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm using the EK CSQ+Nickel, very nice blocks. Temps max around 38-40*C depending on ambient.


Those look great


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Those look great


Thanks, they are actually 670 blocks what with my 660 OEM's being the same, but I believe the 660 blocks have the same appearance as well. I like them, first EK blocks I've had and they seem to be good quality.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> defnitely not normal ...
> whatwss ur 3dmark11 score?


here r some benchmark results ;-)

3dmark vantage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3dmark 11 bench


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







heaven benchmark


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







valley benchmark


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lsdmax

Boost 1150mhz


----------



## bittbull187

Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope mister, i was actually changing it with the Keplerbiostwearker tool. I don't really know what exactly the *right* TDP table does, but i have never tried to change it, and as you can see in my Gpu-z sensor screenshot, my card uses a maximum of 127% TDP in valley benchmark, which shows that the 170% Max is actually effective, i have seen it rise up to 134% before, so your statement about the left TDP being capped by the right column values is kinda invalid. Or maybe i don't just understand what you are trying to get at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> And just for reference though, to anyone it may concern, this is what my Gpu-z and Bios settings looks like.
> 
> Common
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost Table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Sensors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the Gagabyte... it may clock higher than the SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it would cool better


Haha your settings work for me but not in all benchs got me into the 12k im 3dmarkp


----------



## bittbull187

Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope mister, i was actually changing it with the Keplerbiostwearker tool. I don't really know what exactly the *right* TDP table does, but i have never tried to change it, and as you can see in my Gpu-z sensor screenshot, my card uses a maximum of 127% TDP in valley benchmark, which shows that the 170% Max is actually effective, i have seen it rise up to 134% before, so your statement about the left TDP being capped by the right column values is kinda invalid. Or maybe i don't just understand what you are trying to get at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> And just for reference though, to anyone it may concern, this is what my Gpu-z and Bios settings looks like.
> 
> Common
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost Table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Sensors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the Gagabyte... it may clock higher than the SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it would cool better


Haha your settings work for me but not in all benchs got me into the 12k im 3dmarkp

awsome job yungbenny!!! check it out haha best score ever for me
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6294570
performance
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6294904
valley fails at scene 9
cloudgate
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/310052
firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/322798
firestrike extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/322815


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Haha
> Haha your settings work for me but not in all benchs got me into the 12k im 3dmarkp
> 
> awsome job yungbenny!!! check it out haha best score ever for me
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6294570


Aye!







, you should run valley, and where is your link to 3dmark 11?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Aye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you should run valley, and where is your link to 3dmark 11?


you want me to run p mode? ok gimme a sec gotta clean boot


----------



## Roadkill95

Hey guys, any BF3 players in this thread? I currently have a 7850 and whenever FPS drops below my monitors refresh rate I get unbearable stutter... so anyone of you with a 660 suffering from the same problem? because if not i'd most likely be making the switch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Hey guys, any BF3 players in this thread? I currently have a 7850 and whenever FPS drops below my monitors refresh rate I get unbearable stutter... so anyone of you with a 660 suffering from the same problem? because if not i'd most likely be making the switch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have any issues with it, usually play around 45-50fps in multiplayer.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't have any issues with it, usually play around 45-50fps in multiplayer.


Oh wow it feels like im playing at 25 fps even when im actually at 50 FPS.

Im so annoyed with AMD right now.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Oh wow it feels like im playing at 25 fps even when im actually at 50 FPS.
> 
> Im so annoyed with AMD right now.


Is it your sig rig? I wonder what the issue could be.


----------



## MadGoat

AMD has stutter issues hardcore... they has even publicly announced the frame time issues and that they are addressing it...

But who knows how long that will take and what kind of performance penalty the new drivers will require to alleviate the frame time stutter...

As for the GTX 660... SLI and I haven't felt one stutter even at 40-50 fps...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> AMD has stutter issues hardcore... they has even publicly announced the frame time issues and that they are addressing it...
> 
> But who knows how long that will take and what kind of performance penalty the new drivers will require to alleviate the frame time stutter...
> 
> As for the GTX 660... SLI and I haven't felt one stutter even at 40-50 fps...


I somewhat disagree, I've owned nearly 10 AMD cards in the past 6 months alone. I have really only seen an excessive problem with Skyrim and the 12.11 drivers. The rest of my games were no better or worse than the Nvidia cards besides the performance differences described by the hardware itself. BF3 is supposedly one of the games where AMD excels, so its hard to say.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> here r some benchmark results ;-)
> 
> 3dmark vantage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaven benchmark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valley benchmark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why running valley and heaven at such low resolutions?


----------



## Tong

Thought the newest drivers fixed AMD issues with frametime...
Well, running here on 660Ti SLI and have yet to even see said stutters on multi GPU systems haha


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Hey guys, any BF3 players in this thread? I currently have a 7850 and whenever FPS drops below my monitors refresh rate I get unbearable stutter... so anyone of you with a 660 suffering from the same problem? because if not i'd most likely be making the switch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nvidia cards don't suffer from the same stutter that amd cards have


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> Thought the newest drivers fixed AMD issues with frametime...
> Well, running here on 660Ti SLI and have yet to even see said stutters on multi GPU systems haha


not yet, the 'fix' hasn't been finalized yet, I believe this summer sometime.


----------



## slick40hk

I wonder why amd cards stutter when the 7950 has 384bit compared to 660 with only 192bit?? BTW my 560 stutters on Skyrim maxed about once every 15-30 minutes.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I wonder why amd cards stutter when the 7950 has 384bit compared to 660 with only 192bit?? BTW my 560 stutters on Skyrim maxed about once every 15-30 minutes.


that sounds like a lan driver polling issue or DPC latency thing... GFX card stutters are generally frame time related


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I wonder why amd cards stutter when the 7950 has 384bit compared to 660 with only 192bit?? BTW my 560 stutters on Skyrim maxed about once every 15-30 minutes.


Sounds like you're hitting your vram limit


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> Thought the newest drivers fixed AMD issues with frametime...
> Well, running here on 660Ti SLI and have yet to even see said stutters on multi GPU systems haha


lol.. same here!







.... or maybe i don't know what stutter is


----------



## malmental

CPU strength along with a good set of drivers helps out the so called 'stuttering'...
solid chip with a good overclock on it..









edit:
I see lots of the weaker CF-X boards that have the stuttering issues a lot too.
all the x16/x4 only boards, not so much the x8/x8/ boards..


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> why running valley and heaven at such low resolutions?


because i use a hd ready led tv as a monitor, i can't get it 2 use the 1080p settings


----------



## blackRott9

I got my little pissant Zotac doing 1163-1202 in everything now. The card can't handle anymore than 1202 in everything.

That's what I have set.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/zlast.jpg/

It does 42 FPS in Valley like that with 4xAA @1920x.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I got my little pissant Zotac doing 1163-1202 in everything now. The card can't handle anymore than 1202 in everything.
> 
> That's what I have set.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/zlast.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> It does 42 FPS in Valley like that with 4xAA @1920x.


Is your card allergic to more TDP? (*POWER CONTROL*) if not, then Increase your TDP for crying out loud.... (-__-)".... It should be able to do more than 1202 with higher TDP, if you don't increase your TDP, the card will never run at 1.212mv, it's only when you increase it that your card will pull up to that voltage amount. From what i see, your card is only at 105%, and it should be able to do 150% or more, unless i am wrong and you get blue screens or crashes with 150% TDP... try this settings and tell me if it works or not.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is your card allergic to more TDP? (*POWER CONTROL*) if not, then Increase your TDP for crying out loud.... (-__-)".... It should be able to do more than 1202 with higher TDP, if you don't increase your TDP, the card will never run at 1.212mv, it's only when you increase it that your card will pull up to that voltage amount. From what i see, your card is only at 105%, and it should be able to do 150% or more, unless i am wrong and you get blue screens or crashes with 150% TDP... try this settings and tell me if it works or not.


My card did peak @ 1254MHz with your settings.

However-

Your suggested settings on my card.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/testhigh.jpg/

My settings I posted.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/val660.jpg/

My card holds a better average boost clock with the settings I posted.


----------



## bittbull187

Im stable in everything except valley trying to wiggle past scene 9 ... Maybe more power target? Already at 70 or maybe a little more def volatge? I had to go down a few settings to match benny's bios ill check, also a bit odd benchmarks run awsome play blacks ops a 9c game and video goes black haha wth.. black ops is such a lite game and i have the frame rate capped at 125...


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope mister, i was actually changing it with the Keplerbiostwearker tool. I don't really know what exactly the *right* TDP table does, but i have never tried to change it, and as you can see in my Gpu-z sensor screenshot, my card uses a maximum of 127% TDP in valley benchmark, which shows that the 170% Max is actually effective, i have seen it rise up to 134% before, so your statement about the left TDP being capped by the right column values is kinda invalid. Or maybe i don't just understand what you are trying to get at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> And just for reference though, to anyone it may concern, this is what my Gpu-z and Bios settings looks like.
> 
> Common
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost Table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock States
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Sensors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the Gagabyte... it may clock higher than the SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it would cool better


Again, you have 115 as default, and the maximum you card is using (as you have said) is 127% which equals to def. 115 000 x 1,27 =146.05 which is actually your hardware limit from the right column, so there is no need absolutely to have anything in your left column higher than 146 Wt as max, but increasing the value "Max (mW)" in the right column to 149000 approximates you to the PHYSCIAL PCB limit of 150 Wt, and allows you to throw up a little extra power for the left column...which could be reflected in monitoring when running power demanding 3D apps.


----------



## malmental

^
nice math...


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> 
> 
> Boost 1150mhz


But the resolution is not full HD - which makes your result badly comparable for the rest


----------



## tlxxxsracer

just purchaed an EVGA 660 SC.. Anything I ought to know going in? I'll WC it down theh road in a m-itx system


----------



## bittbull187

Just read thread i found out alot yea alit if reading but benny will help ya hes like yoda with these cards lol o there is also a 660 bios unlock thread as well i think general is op


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*
> 
> just purchaed an EVGA 660 SC.. Anything I ought to know going in? I'll WC it down theh road in a m-itx system


I'll be expecting a tracking number when you ship off that 570 DCII to me...
thanks pal..


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:


> I'll be expecting a tracking number when you ship off that 570 DCII to me...
> thanks pal.. smile.gif


Oh, I sold that a long time ago, never updated my rig.. I just sold a 6970 reference to buy the 660.

I appreciate it, ill read and look into the bios unlock.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*
> 
> Oh, I sold that a long time ago, never updated my rig.. I just sold a 6970 reference to buy the 660.
> 
> I appreciate it, ill read and look into the bios unlock.


Kepler bios editor 1.25 is what i use with nvflash 1.95
Enjoy !!! Bench and post up hehe

benny i was only able to run valley at 1215mhz anything more crash at scene 9. also is it odd to you that when playing black ops 2 my screen goes black? i mean its 9c right guess just drivers maybe

valley hd


----------



## Raghar

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS:27.5
Score:1152
Min FPS:15.7
Max FPS:48.1
Silent PC loVo mode. (temperatures 53 fan 0.33)

FPS: 39.3
Score:1644
Min FPS:18.4
Max FPS:67.0
I killed boost, and it's still silent mode.

Killing boost reduced temperatures from 68 to 63, it's at basically the same speed, and it's smoother.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is it your sig rig? I wonder what the issue could be.


No it's not my sig rig, sorry for the confusion. I'm still saving up for that.

My current rig-

X6 @ 3.7ghz
single 2GB 7850 by Sapphire running at stock clocks because I play on low


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Again, you have 115 as default, and the maximum you card is using (as you have said) is 127% which equals to def. 115 000 x 1,27 =146.05 which is actually your hardware limit from the right column, so there is no need absolutely to have anything in your left column higher than 146 Wt as max, but increasing the value "Max (mW)" in the right column to 149000 approximates you to the PHYSCIAL PCB limit of 150 Wt, and allows you to throw up a little extra power for the left column...which could be reflected in monitoring when running power demanding 3D apps.


Nice way to clear things up, but what about when it's at 128.4% in sleeping dogs?







that should be 115.000 x 1.28 = 147.2, which is not equal to the right column... Or is that just an anomaly? and btw, i am certain i have also seen it above 130% in crysis 3... and some other applications, so it's either my gpu-z reading is messing up, and so is my evga precision reading, or you might be wrong on that, but i hope you are right, so i can try other things with the right column and see what happens










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Kepler bios editor 1.25 is what i use with nvflash 1.95
> Enjoy !!! Bench and post up hehe
> 
> benny i was only able to run valley at 1215mhz anything more crash at scene 9. also is it odd to you that when playing black ops 2 my screen goes black? i mean its 9c right guess just drivers maybe
> 
> valley hd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you keep crashing at the exact same spot in valley, then you should try other non synthetic applications (games), see if those run fine, and the stuff about black ops, i think you should cap your frame rate to 60 hz, and see what happens, if it persists with in-stability in most games and non synthetic benches like valley, then your overclock is not stable and you should go back to your previous bios







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> FPS:27.5
> Score:1152
> Min FPS:15.7
> Max FPS:48.1
> Silent PC loVo mode. (temperatures 53 fan 0.33)
> 
> FPS: 39.3
> Score:1644
> Min FPS:18.4
> Max FPS:67.0
> I killed boost, and it's still silent mode.
> 
> Killing boost reduced temperatures from 68 to 63, it's at basically the same speed, and it's smoother.


When you say you killed boost, do you mean disable it? And if yes, how did you do that?







... I'll like to see if i can do that and get my cards to run at stagnant clocks... That would be awesome, although i doubt that it might work


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> My card did peak @ 1254MHz with your settings.
> 
> However-
> 
> Your suggested settings on my card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/testhigh.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> My settings I posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/val660.jpg/
> 
> 
> My card holds a better average boost clock with the settings I posted.


You should note that my memory overclock in my setting is lower than your's, and that plays a big role with valley, and also, if your card peaked at 1254Mhz and you got no crash what so ever, then your card should be able to run at even higher clock speeds, maybe 1280Mhz, or 1293mhz idk... You should try other applications like 3dmark 11, vantage, and games with those two settings, and also overclock more, with the higher TDP, you should be able to reach greater heights, my valley does not run at 1293 Mhz, it runs at 1215Mhz on average.


----------



## krazyatom

i am so confused..

my power limit is set to 100 right now. I am using msi ab btw. Also, Power consumption read in gpu-z shows 101.4% max right now.
Everything is default but my card is bio modded and unlocked to 1.2 voltage.
Do I use msi ab to OC? any suggestions?


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i am so confused..
> 
> my power limit is set to 100 right now. I am using msi ab btw. Also, Power consumption read in gpu-z shows 101.4% max right now.
> Everything is default but my card is bio modded and unlocked to 1.2 voltage.
> Do I use msi ab to OC? any suggestions?


Try EVGA Precision X, it's better for Nvidia 6xx cards.


----------



## bittbull187

Move your slider to max power , bump uour volatge run any bench to see if your stable, i started at 1254 and worked backwards until i was valley stable 1215mhz, but my set up is diff


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i am so confused..
> 
> my power limit is set to 100 right now. I am using msi ab btw. Also, Power consumption read in gpu-z shows 101.4% max right now.
> Everything is default but my card is bio modded and unlocked to 1.2 voltage.
> Do I use msi ab to OC? any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, use Evga precision as suggested, and you have to increase your power slider to max for it to run at 1.212mv, if it's at 100% the card will not go above that.. so use the slider to increase it. eg

*Wrong*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Right*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> When you say you killed boost, do you mean disable it? And if yes, how did you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll like to see if i can do that and get my cards to run at stagnant clocks... That would be awesome, although i doubt that it might work


This is the script I use when I want to limit power use in games, and CUDA programs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



nvidiaInspector.exe -forcePState:0,2
nvidiaInspector.exe -setGpuClock:0,2,601
nvidiaInspector.exe -setMemoryClock:0,2,3004
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,214


It sets the card to P2 state until reboot, and because P2 doesn't have boost...

It doesn't work for long term low power consumption, it needs to switch into P5 and P8 states for that. Thus the other script looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



nvidiaInspector.exe -forcePState:0,5


(Note that lowest power consumption is on auto.)

I didn't have time to try BIOS voltage and boost mods, there are some problems with voltage you'd discover when you'd try to play with NVidia inspector. I think setting, in KeplerBiosTweaker, boost to be the same as default clock might instagib boost. But you need a second card to be able to flash back the original BIOS in case something goes wrong.

Well, I had 24 FPS in Furmark with boost enabled, and 27 FPS with proper voltages and boost disabled.


----------



## Dave65

Hi guys,
Now member here and a new member of the 660 club
Bought 2 ASUS 660 OC and am very happy with them so far..
Looks like I have a lot of reading to do to catch up:thumb:


----------



## bittbull187

Welcome


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, use Evga precision as suggested, and you have to increase your power slider to max for it to run at 1.212mv, if it's at 100% the card will not go above that.. so use the slider to increase it. eg
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Try EVGA Precision X, it's better for Nvidia 6xx cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Move your slider to max power , bump uour volatge run any bench to see if your stable, i started at 1254 and worked backwards until i was valley stable 1215mhz, but my set up is diff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys.
> 
> somehow my max power target is 150%
Click to expand...


----------



## krazyatom

just ran heaven valley 1.0 benchmark and it didn't crash. Max GPU clock was 1188.9mhz


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You should note that my memory overclock in my setting is lower than your's, and that plays a big role with valley, and also, if your card peaked at 1254Mhz and you got no crash what so ever, then your card should be able to run at even higher clock speeds, maybe 1280Mhz, or 1293mhz idk... You should try other applications like 3dmark 11, vantage, and games with those two settings, and also overclock more, with the higher TDP, you should be able to reach greater heights, my valley does not run at 1293 Mhz, it runs at 1215Mhz on average.


When I tested your settings on my card I did not reduce my memory clock. Since I knew it was stable, I kept it @ 3392.

Valley peaked @ 1254 a few times, possibly 3, and it wasn't for long. I also saw drops to 1137 and 1098.

When I run the 1202 settings I first noted, my card drops to 1150 for a second once in Valley. The rest of the time it's doing 1163-1202 with
1189 and 1175 being the most common.

Yes, I probably will experiment more and with different applications. Honestly, I'm not sure if this little cooler will cope with max voltage and clocks much above 1202 to possibly 1215 for extended durations. Higher clocks with max voltage may just cause the card to throttle and drop me down to what I'm already doing. I'll probably try it anyway.


----------



## krazyatom

update:

so far this is my results. temperatures seems to be bit high. should I also bump my memory?



I just bumped my memory to +300MHZ using evga precision. difference is 1.2 fps


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> update:
> 
> so far this is my results. temperatures seems to be bit high. should I also bump my memory?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bumped my memory to +300MHZ using evga precision. difference is 1.2 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's actually a nice score at your current max boost clock, considering i get 35 fps... But something does not seem right though. Your max voltage is suppose to be higher, actually 1.212mv, not 1.200, did you use kgb tool, or keplerbiostweaker tool?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's actually a nice score at your current max boost clock, considering i get 35 fps... But something does not seem right though. Your max voltage is suppose to be higher, actually 1.212mv, not 1.200, did you use kgb tool, or keplerbiostweaker tool?


no idea. I bought a used one from dimaggio. He only told me it was unlocked to 1.2. Never asked how.


----------



## krazyatom

bad news..
my clocks are not stable in games. They're only good for benchmarks








I used to check stability with OCCT before. Is there any good tools to check stability?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> bad news..
> my clocks are not stable in games. They're only good for benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to check stability with OCCT before. Is there any good tools to check stability?


Honestly, the best test is a good grind for and hour or so with your favorite GPU taxing game. Stress tests are always one specific render in a loop, and benchmarks are... well benchmarks...









I found 1215 was my cards fav clock after 1245 passed every test and bench but failed 10min into a heated hawken battle. Dropped clocks... and all has been right in the world since.


----------



## goldbranch

3dmark11, heaven, valley and 1 hour of BF3, those should do the job.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Honestly, the best test is a good grind for and hour or so with your favorite GPU taxing game. Stress tests are always one specific render in a loop, and benchmarks are... well benchmarks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 1215 was my cards fav clock after 1245 passed every test and bench but failed 10min into a heated hawken battle. Dropped clocks... and all has been right in the world since.


true that that my sweet spot as well, 1215 is pretty good


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> This is the script I use when I want to limit power use in games, and CUDA programs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -forcePState:0,2
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setGpuClock:0,2,601
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setMemoryClock:0,2,3004
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,214
> 
> 
> It sets the card to P2 state until reboot, and because P2 doesn't have boost...
> 
> It doesn't work for long term low power consumption, it needs to switch into P5 and P8 states for that. Thus the other script looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -forcePState:0,5
> 
> 
> (Note that lowest power consumption is on auto.)
> 
> I didn't have time to try BIOS voltage and boost mods, there are some problems with voltage you'd discover when you'd try to play with NVidia inspector. I think setting, in KeplerBiosTweaker, boost to be the same as default clock might instagib boost. But you need a second card to be able to flash back the original BIOS in case something goes wrong.
> 
> Well, I had 24 FPS in Furmark with boost enabled, and 27 FPS with proper voltages and boost disabled.


Hmmm... that's a nice fps bump there, but i think i would just stick to what i have now







.... Thanks for the info though


----------



## blackRott9

Tried Valley with extreme HD. Ouch! 34FPS...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/val660xhdsm.jpg/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Tried Valley with extreme HD. Ouch! 34FPS...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/val660xhdsm.jpg/










is that with my settings or yours?


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that with my settings or yours?


I tried your BIOS settings on my card again and ran 3dmark11. Whew! I was occasionally getting odd rainbow ball flashes. It did complete but performance was degraded.

Before that I tried doing 1267MHz in Valley. It ran for about 10 secs then I got a display driver crash and a lock up.

I rolled back to tweaking what I was using. I may try something different later.

Tweaking my core up by +13 with AB is giving me a fairly steady 1215 boost with my settings I noted sometime before. I did move my def power up from 139 to 146 in my BIOS. Now 1215 seems to be holding well. I have both my default clock and boost clock @ 993. My boost _limit_ is still set on 1280. I may be finding the sweet spot for my card.

So I did the extreme HD Valley score with my with a modified version of my earlier settings with +13 on the core from AB to make 1215MHz.

Time to game and see what's really up.


----------



## malmental

total FAIL... if you can't go on Steam and catch Dishonored on sale (not on sale right now) or legit some way,
may you experience all the crashes, screen tearing, stuttering, weak latency that you can handle.
you get no sympathy..


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Yes, pirated version of Dishonored.
> 
> Try first few minutes in that jail at the start (first mission) and you'd see graphic problems quickly. Bad textures, or a text that didn't appear.
> 
> Not sure if a legal version would work. Copy protection slows down games.
> 
> 
> 
> Err... seriously?
Click to expand...

Maybe he bought it, but chooses to use the pirated copy instead. Maybe not, but who are we to judge? Up until recently, I had accounts on all kinds of private torrent sites. Gave it all up to follow God/Jesus and I don't even miss it. If you need a reason to quit, I'll give you a few...

1. You're no longer stealing food from the actors/artists/developers. Who am I to do this?
2. You're no longer overwhelmed by the sheer amount of movies, games, music you'll probably never even watch, play, or listen to.
3. Time. You get SOOO much of it back.
4. You WILL feel better about yourself. I don't mean an EGO think, I mean a PEACE thing.

I could justify it all I want, but in the end, I was wrong. I was stealing. Whether you believe in God or not, you WILL find your self image improving w/ each day you avoid this incredible temptation.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## goldbranch

I didn't mean to judge him but the fact that he suggested someone to try out a pirated game is a bad advice since it's against Overclock.net TOS
Quote:


> You may NOT:
> 
> Discuss any form of Piracy or DMCA violations (for additional information click here)


And btw, he said he wasn't sure "if a legal version would work", so I'd assume he didn't buy it yet.








Anyway, back to the topic...


----------



## malmental




----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Maybe he bought it, but chooses to use the pirated copy instead. Maybe not, but who are we to judge? Up until recently, I had accounts on all kinds of private torrent sites. Gave it all up to follow God/Jesus and I don't even miss it. If you need a reason to quit, I'll give you a few...
> 
> 1. You're no longer stealing food from the actors/artists/developers. Who am I to do this?
> 2. You're no longer overwhelmed by the sheer amount of movies, games, music you'll probably never even watch, play, or listen to.
> 3. Time. You get SOOO much of it back.
> 4. You WILL feel better about yourself. I don't mean an EGO think, I mean a PEACE thing.
> 
> I could justify it all I want, but in the end, I was wrong. I was stealing. Whether you believe in God or not, you WILL find your self image improving w/ each day you avoid this incredible temptation.
> 
> Good luck buddy!


Doesn't matter,

It doesn't need to be discussed here anyway...


----------



## Jodiuh




----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


RIGHT!?

I'm all about it!


----------



## malmental

that's so.... 'yellow'


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!?
> 
> I'm all about it!
Click to expand...

As a former 680 owner, I cry a little everyday for my friend, "Bagagle." For he spent $400 on a used 680 when the Galaxy 660's were going for $160.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's so.... 'yellow'


HS art teacher taught us to use yellow to get people's attention...it's the brightest color. I tried to use red and black, but apparently, my video card doesn't support those colors.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*












My 660s SC SLI will arrive in 2 days, really can't wait.
I was frustrated enough with these 7870s CFX already. Driver crash, microstuttering, CF not working properly in some games... too much hassle for me.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 660s SC SLI will arrive in 2 days, really can't wait.
> I was frustrated enough with these 7870s CFX already. Driver crash, microstuttering, CF not working properly in some games... too much hassle for me.


Having owned a 680 @ 1300 Mhz, I can tell you that Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 are JUST as smooth and faster w/ 660 SLI. Here...these are for you:


----------



## goldbranch

Damn, you got the #1111 post.
Btw, here's my setup for now:


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Damn, you got the #1111 post.
> Btw, here's my setup for now:


so how do you like your 7870 taihi le CF set up?
I was very tempted to get those two. how is it compared to gtx 660 sli?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Damn, you got the #1111 post.


ROFL! Didn't even notice. Your rig has 2 trojan horses pretending to be video cards tho.









Diggin' those PSU cables tho.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so how do you like your 7870 taihi le CF set up?
> I was very tempted to get those two. how is it compared to gtx 660 sli?


Benchmark-wise, they're as fast, if not faster than 660s Ti SLI. For everything else...
Quote:


> I was frustrated enough with these 7870s CFX already. Driver crash, microstuttering, CF not working properly in some games... too much hassle for me.


Edit: if you're looking at single card, it's a really good investment.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Benchmark-wise, they're as fast, if not faster than 660s Ti SLI. For everything else...
> Edit: if you're looking at single card, it's a really good investment.


I never had micro shuttering problems in the past with CF/SLI. so you're going back to nvidia?


----------



## zodiark24

is galaxy gtx 660 gc good card


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> is galaxy gtx 660 gc good card


[H]ard reviewed one and I haven't read it.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/11/galaxy_gtx_660_gc_video_card_review/


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> is galaxy gtx 660 gc good card


I have one, with a proper bios mod it's rather productive and cold, memory is a super clocker there also

PS/ galaxy=kfa2


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> total FAIL... if you can't go on Steam and catch Dishonored on sale (not on sale right now) or legit some way,
> may you experience all the crashes, screen tearing, stuttering, weak latency that you can handle.
> you get no sympathy..


You need these screen tearing, stuttering, and other stuff to properly test the card, otherwise you will not know if that overclock is stable or not. They didn't release the initial part with tutorial messages as a demo, and you need that initial part with tutorial messages, because some cards tends to show problems during these messages. (Otherwise you'd need to do pixel hunting in Valley benchmark, and it probably wouldn't be enough.) Then there is the additional problem, that companies are using DRM even for demos.

(Well Witcher 2 had its copy protection removed by developers, because copy protection slowed it to half. Then producer started screaming murder.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> I didn't mean to judge him but the fact that he suggested someone to try out a pirated game is a bad advice since it's against Overclock.net TOS
> And btw, he said he wasn't sure "if a legal version would work", so I'd assume he didn't buy it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic...


I thought borrowing a game from a friend isn't against TOC... And well, I have my no STEAM policy.

Technically I shouldn't allow any program with ability to access data on my computer to talk with anything that can transmit information about these data, or these data to internet. You can imagine how hard was to sandbox SC2 starter edition to pretend it's just a normal computer with few debug tools around. Now imagine I'd have to do this every time some game had a stealth update that introduced an additional copy protection.

Not to mention as a game developer I consider amoral to pay another game developer for a game. So for me it's, borrow from a friends, bundle with PC magazine (preferably on sale), or a free promos that are not on STEAM (and can be used with sandbox).


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I never had micro shuttering problems in the past with CF/SLI. so you're going back to nvidia?


Well I had 670s SLI before and I never noticed any microstutter either and that's what I thought when I switched to CFX. Turns out microstutter is really bad in some less demanding games like PES 2013 or SSF4 AE. Other games are just fine, however I noticed GPUs' usages fluctuated very unexpectedly, not staying still at more than 90% most of the time like SLI.
So yeah, back to nvidia for me.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I never had micro shuttering problems in the past with CF/SLI. so you're going back to nvidia?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had 670s SLI before and I never noticed any microstutter either and that's what I thought when I switched to CFX. Turns out microstutter is really bad in some less demanding games like PES 2013 or SSF4 AE. Other games are just fine, however I noticed GPUs' usages fluctuated very unexpectedly, not staying still at more than 90% most of the time like SLI.
> So yeah, back to nvidia for me.
Click to expand...

change your sig....


----------



## goldbranch

Not receiving those 660s until Tuesday








Newegg doesn't work over the weekend.


----------



## Jodiuh

That means u have 2 more days of searching for 660 SLI reviews, comments, and forum whoring left!


----------



## Scorpion49

So the newest drivers really killed my OC clocks, but I was able to crank out a decent single card score in Valley...


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Well I had 670s SLI before and I never noticed any microstutter either and that's what I thought when I switched to CFX. Turns out microstutter is really bad in some less demanding games like PES 2013 or SSF4 AE. Other games are just fine, however I noticed GPUs' usages fluctuated very unexpectedly, not staying still at more than 90% most of the time like SLI.
> So yeah, back to nvidia for me.


I was very tempted to pick up those 7870 Myst taihi LE CF set up because of recent sale they had. It was $209 each. It's like price of gtx 660 with higher performance, but I guess stability is more important than higher FPS. I may just pick up another gtx 660 for SLI, but I won't able to max out games with 1080p triple monitor set up








It kinda sad that I have to spend close to $1000 just to max out games these days.


----------



## Spectre-

idk. i feel minor stutter with my 660 sli setup just when entering a game in bf3 and flying jets ....

but then i oc'd my card and seems like it just has no stuttter


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> idk. i feel minor stutter with my 660 sli setup just when entering a game in bf3 and flying jets ....
> 
> but then i oc'd my card and seems like it just has no stuttter


overclock your CPU or raise it some if temps permit if already clocked..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So the newest drivers really killed my OC clocks, but I was able to crank out a decent single card score in Valley...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










.............. I hate you







, you're so lucky... that card is awesome and the extra cores are playing a big role







... this is the best i can do so far.. I had a 35fps run before, but i can't find it







... I just did this one with the latest drivers now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............. I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you're so lucky... that card is awesome and the extra core are playing a big role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this is the best i can do so far.. I had a 35fps run before, but i can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I just did this one with the latest drivers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're not far behind, considering you have almost 200 less shaders. I'm kind of disappointed though, the cards aren't stable like they were with the older drivers. I'm getting about 100mhz less out of them overall. Probably something to do with Titan being a giant waste of money.


----------



## blackRott9

There's what I get in Valley with 314.22. I was benching with 313.96.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You're not far behind, considering you have almost 200 less shaders. I'm kind of disappointed though, the cards aren't stable like they were with the older drivers. I'm getting about 100mhz less out of them overall. *Probably something to do with Titan being a giant waste of money.*


hahaha,







. you should try clean installing older drivers then. If you get better performance in SLi, then stick to that driver







. My cards get better with every new driver Nvidia releases though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> There's what I get in Valley with 314.22. I was benching with 313.96.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that 1306Mhz i see there?


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . you should try clean installing older drivers then. If you get better performance in SLi, then stick to that driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My cards get better with every new driver Nvidia releases though.
> is that 1306Mhz i see there?


Valley doesn't report my clock correctly. According to AB I peak @ 1215MHz. The card also drops to 1202 and 1189. So that was 1189-1215.

Again, that's my old settings with +13 on the core from AB. My card can not do 1306MHz it can't deal with more than a 1215MHz boost reliably.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Valley doesn't report my clock correctly. According to AB I peak @ 1215MHz. The card also drops to 1202 and 1189.
> 
> Again, that's my old settings with +13 on the core from AB. My card can not do 1306MHz it can't deal with more than a 1215MHz boost reliably.


Oh okay, mine too stays mostly at 1215Mhz on valley for some reason, that's why our score is probably equal.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh okay, mine too stays mostly at 1215Mhz on valley for some reason, that's why our score is probably equal.


Ya' the card stays on 1215 fairly well in Valley, however 1202 and 1189 do happen. You get 34.7 FPS I only get 34.3. You're doing better than I am. My memory is @ 3392 as well.

I'm using an 1280 boost limit and controlling my boost with voltage. If I use max voltage the card shoots up to 1267 which in no way stable. It crashes after 10 secs and I lock up.

If I use a boost limit less than 1280 I get a lower boost average.

Overall, I'm happy with the card.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . you should try clean installing older drivers then. If you get better performance in SLi, then stick to that driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My cards get better with every new driver Nvidia releases though.
> is that 1306Mhz i see there?


Yeah, I might do that. But it seems to only affect benches at max clocks, I get better fps in games with the newer ones.

Also, speaking of waste of money on Titans. A guy I work with bought 3 of them to play WoW at 1080P. Kill me now.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Ya' the card stays on 1215 fairly well in Valley, however 1202 and 1189 do happen. You get 34.7 FPS I only get 34.3. You're doing better than I am. My memory is @ 3392 as well.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the card.


Maybe my 3770k at 4.8Ghz plays a role in it? idk....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I might do that. But it seems to only affect benches at max clocks, I get better fps in games with the newer ones.
> 
> Also, speaking of waste of money on Titans. *A guy I work with bought 3 of them to play WoW at 1080P*. Kill me now.


Naa... you must be kidding me (-__-)" .... LOL


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Maybe my 3770k at 4.8Ghz plays a role in it? idk....
> Naa... you must be kidding me (-__-)" .... LOL


Possibly, and you're on PCI-e 3.0. I may try it again with my 6300 @ its max clock; it will do up to 4.99GHz.

I doubt it will change anything. BTW did you cycle through all stages of the bench by hitting enter before you benched?

I did not. I probably should have done that.


----------



## blackRott9

Ok, I increased my CPU clock to 4.99, raised my NB to over 2600, it was @ 2400, and I dropped my 2133 ram from Cas 10 to 9.

Most importantly, I cycled through all stages of the bench with enter before benching it. I did not do that on the first run. Now I've 34.5.



Again, 1215 max with some drops to 1202 and 1189.

EDIT: If I cycle through the bench with enter before benching with my CPU @ 4.66 I get 34.4. So all that other tweaking I mentioned added .1 FPS









The reason Valley reports my clock as 1306 is because it must be reading my boost limit. That gets pushed up to 1306 from 1280 when I OC with AB. I control my boost with voltage. As I said, max voltage will cause me to hit 1267 which is way too high. I use voltage that keeps me @ 1215. If I use a lower boost clock _limit_ I actually get a worse boost clock _average_. What I've set now does best for my particular card.


----------



## Portal

*GPUs overclocked to 1100

Instant Crash upon benchmark starting*

Batman Arkham City Benchmarks - Overclocked from stock 993 to 1093, no memory boost, overvoltage 1050, kboost off,

1920 res/no physx high/Anti Aliasing 32x nvidia/Tess Normal/everything else maxed

Low-3
Highest-68
Average-46

running hot even with fans on high, averaging low to mid 70c and continued to climb every benchmark I ran. I have a NTXT Phanton case with liquid cooling and two extra fans, yet both of my GTX660s reach high temps fast with much less overclocking than what others are reporting.

My Zotacs cannot achieve 1100, but stress out at 1093??? To sum up, the overclocked versions of these benchmarks for BAC are less than a few FPS more than stock. Some users are saying they can get 9% out of it and achieve upwards of 1200 on the gpu core clock? Wow...I can't get over 1093 without instant crash upon starting any benchmarks. Is something wrong with my Zotacs? The GTX660 in sli is seriously amazing, but I am just not sure if mine happen to have some issues, or if I should be at all upset about not being able to overclock anywhere near others. Since I am running in SLI, the extra 9% per gpu would make a huge difference, but the stock versions with no overclocking at all still manage to bust out insane fps on a very hard to run game. Not sure if it is at all merited to complain. But...that extra 18% or so would be awesome, i just crash if I go higher than 1093. Without any overclocking, Physx off, Tess Normal and Anti Aliasing off, I get over 200FPS easy in Arkham City. Nutz....


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Portal*
> 
> *GPUs overclocked to 1100
> 
> Instant Crash upon benchmark starting*
> 
> Batman Arkham City Benchmarks - Overclocked from stock 993 to 1093, no memory boost, overvoltage 1050, kboost off,
> 
> 1920 res/no physx high/Anti Aliasing 32x nvidia/Tess Normal/everything else maxed
> 
> Low-3
> Highest-68
> Average-46
> 
> running hot even with fans on high, averaging low to mid 70c and continued to climb every benchmark I ran. I have a NTXT Phanton case with liquid cooling and two extra fans, yet both of my GTX660s reach high temps fast with much less overclocking than what others are reporting.
> 
> My Zotacs cannot achieve 1100, but stress out at 1093??? To sum up, the overclocked versions of these benchmarks for BAC are less than a few FPS more than stock. Some users are saying they can get 9% out of it and achieve upwards of 1200 on the gpu core clock? Wow...I can't get over 1093 without instant crash upon starting any benchmarks. Is something wrong with my Zotacs? The GTX660 in sli is seriously amazing, but I am just not sure if mine happen to have some issues, or if I should be at all upset about not being able to overclock anywhere near others. Since I am running in SLI, the extra 9% per gpu would make a huge difference, but the stock versions with no overclocking at all still manage to bust out insane fps on a very hard to run game. Not sure if it is at all merited to complain. But...that extra 18% or so would be awesome, i just crash if I go higher than 1093. Without any overclocking, Physx off, Tess Normal and Anti Aliasing off, I get over 200FPS easy in Arkham City. Nutz....


Hey I also have zotac gtx 660 with 993 core clock by default and I am also able to OC to +100mhz (1093 core)
If you run some benchmark or games, it will peak at 1200ish. You might want to monitor your peak using GPU-Z.
My maximum temperature is also around 75c, but not even so bad.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm running an i5 760 "Lynnfield" @ 3.8 Ghz. 3DMark 11 scores are roughly 10.5 K. How much do you think I'm limiting them w/ this CPU? FWIW, I'm waiting for Intel's next tock...Haswell IIRC.


----------



## blackRott9

I've been discussing my card's _boost_ clock and its boost clock limit,
not its _base_ clock.

My card can handle _boosting_ up to 1215MHz.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I've been discussing my card's _boost_ clock and its boost clock limit,
> not its _base_ clock.
> 
> My card can handle _boosting_ up to 1215MHz.


Seems our cards are similar


----------



## markyd

Anybody have benchmarks for 660 in SLI?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markyd*
> 
> Anybody have benchmarks for 660 in SLI?


I posted on the Thread you created.


----------



## krazyatom

Ok, I am getting another gtx 660 SLI for my surround set up.
I know it will not max everything, but even gtx 670 SLI won't max out everything in 5760 x 1080p so I am getting gtx 660 SLI!
It's much better bang for the bucks.


----------



## dockyfr

I have a 660 sli.

Alone, they take 1254/1800

If I enable sli, impossible to overclock with afterburner and evga precision.

If I do it by bios, can not exceed that 1202/1502

I feel that the pci-e ports on my motherboard does not have enough energy.

Can you tell the model of motherboard you have?

sorry for my english


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockyfr*
> 
> I have a 660 sli.
> 
> Alone, they take 1254/1800
> 
> If I enable sli, impossible to overclock with afterburner and evga precision.
> 
> If I do it by bios, can not exceed that 1202/1502
> 
> I feel that the pci-e ports on my motherboard does not have enough energy.
> 
> Can you tell the model of motherboard you have?
> 
> sorry for my english


you should *CREATE YOUR OWN RIG* so people can help you


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockyfr*
> 
> I have a 660 sli.
> 
> Alone, they take 1254/1800
> 
> If I enable sli, impossible to overclock with afterburner and evga precision.
> 
> If I do it by bios, can not exceed that 1202/1502
> 
> I feel that the pci-e ports on my motherboard does not have enough energy.
> 
> Can you tell the model of motherboard you have?
> 
> sorry for my english


Interesting, this is my exact same issue. Both OC extremely well by themselves, in SLI they don't want to OC much at all (less than 10mhz) and I am only able to get 1202 with modded BIOS, not a single mhz higher.


----------



## bittbull187

Im on the old gen 2 pcie maybe i should upgrade lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Interesting, this is my exact same issue. Both OC extremely well by themselves, in SLI they don't want to OC much at all (less than 10mhz) and I am only able to get 1202 with modded BIOS, not a single mhz higher.


Hey, have you tried different SLI bridges? or maybe another motherboard?... IDK your situation seems weird to me, i wonder why mine is different and they run at the exact same speed... Maybe you should check your bios and make sure they are running at 8x 8x, or 16x 16x, depending on the configuration of your motherboard's Pci-e slots
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Im on the old gen 2 pcie maybe i should upgrade lol


I run at gen 3.0 x8 x8, so maybe that makes a difference for me "overclocking wise"


----------



## blackRott9

Hmm, I'm on gen 2.0 PCI-e and I have other things in my PCI-e slots; a tuner card and a network card.

I wonder if my 660 would OC better without those things present.


----------



## dockyfr

Ok, the rig is done, thank you


----------



## Spectre-

no point upgrading to gen3.0 ... not a single game or application makes a proper use of gen 2.0


----------



## Spectre-

just got my other superclocked shipped from US

prettty awesome


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> just got my other superclocked shipped from US
> 
> prettty awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spectre-

i got nearly 12k on mark11


----------



## Spectre-

These are the best cards i have owned since my gainward 9800gt


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> just got my other superclocked shipped from US
> 
> prettty awesome


Sweet whats your valley score?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey, have you tried different SLI bridges? or maybe another motherboard?... IDK your situation seems weird to me, i wonder why mine is different and they run at the exact same speed... Maybe you should check your bios and make sure they are running at 8x 8x, or 16x 16x, depending on the configuration of your motherboard's Pci-e slots
> I run at gen 3.0 x8 x8, so maybe that makes a difference for me "overclocking wise"


Lanes and PCI-E spec make no difference for these things, however mine both run at 2.0 x16 (AMD 990FX has 42 lanes). I've tried three bridges, its a very strange thing and I feel like it is firmware (not BIOS) related.


----------



## goldbranch

Alright, just received 2x EVGA 660 SC this afternoon. I didn't have much time for testing but I noticed that one boost at 1150mhz out of the box (ASIC quality 69%) and another one at 1202mhz (ASIC 82.9%). Will definitely mess with OC tomorrow.

However, the most surprising thing is even though they are sandwiched right next to each other (mATX), the difference at max temps came out at only 2 degree Celsius. Feel so good that I opted for blower type cooler.









Edit: one question though: when OC, is it better to use SYNC mode, or is it better to adjust each card separately so that they can have a similar max boost clock?


----------



## ace ventura069

somebody who knows how to remove the plastic cover from the asus gtx 660 ?

here are mine in sli


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Alright, just received 2x EVGA 660 SC this afternoon. I didn't have much time for testing but *I noticed that one boost at 1150mhz out of the box (ASIC quality 69%) and another one at 1202mhz (ASIC 82.9%)*. Will definitely mess with OC tomorrow.
> 
> However, the most surprising thing is even though they are sandwiched right next to each other (mATX), the difference at max temps came out at only 2 degree Celsius. Feel so good that I opted for blower type cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *one question though: when OC, is it better to use SYNC mode, or is it better to adjust each card separately so that they can have a similar max boost clock?*


Since your cards are much different in ASIC quality, i would say overclock them separately, and definitely place the one with 82.9% as the top card. You will be able to pull up to 1293Mhz with that







(hopefully)


----------



## krazyatom

Can someone give me GPU Usage in games with SLI set up?
I know it will vary by the game you play, but games like BF3 will give you 90-100% GPU usage on both GPUs.
I just want to get some idea how gtx 660 SLI is scaling and see if driver is fully utilizing.
I had many CF/SLI set up in the past and when drivers are mature, it will fully use both GPU.
My 2nd rig has 6970CF set up and it scales very well.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I might do that. But it seems to only affect benches at max clocks, I get better fps in games with the newer ones.
> 
> Also, speaking of waste of money on Titans. A guy I work with bought 3 of them to play WoW at 1080P. Kill me now.


Kick him out of his job, stupidity is contagious.


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone have a evga superclocked 660? It've been looking for the ftw but no luck


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone have a evga superclocked 660? It've been looking for the ftw but no luck


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130833
this.??
I think the GTX 660 FTW is only a Signature 2 model.
not 100% certain though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130833
> this.??
> I think the GTX 660 FTW is only a Signature 2 model.
> not 100% certain though.


Was actually looking for one with the blower fan. They're going on water anyway so it shouldn't matter


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130833
> this.??
> I think the GTX 660 FTW is only a Signature 2 model.
> not 100% certain though.
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually looking for one with the blower fan. They're going on water anyway so it shouldn't matter
Click to expand...

and you want specifically an EVGA model or you just want the best single fan.?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and you want specifically an EVGA model or you just want the best single fan.?


One with the highest overclock on the reference pcb for the cheapest amount of money. It's looking like the superclocked is the winner









Hoping for a pair of very well binned chips


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and you want specifically an EVGA model or you just want the best single fan.?
> 
> 
> 
> One with the highest overclock on the reference pcb for the cheapest amount of money. It's looking like the superclocked is the winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for a pair of very well binned chips
Click to expand...

best wishes with the cards..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> best wishes with the cards..


Would be more then satisfied with 1350 boost core on an unlocked bios


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Since your cards are much different in ASIC quality, i would say overclock them separately, and definitely place the one with 82.9% as the top card. You will be able to pull up to 1293Mhz with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hopefully)


Another thing I noticed is that the second card (lower ASIC one) always topped at 1.162v and not reaching 1.175v like the higher ASIC one. Anyway to fix it?


----------



## Stay Puft

Pair of 660 superclocked ordered. Can't wait to get the on water and unlocked


----------



## malmental

Sweet..
you ordered the Sig 2's.?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Sweet..
> you ordered the Sig 2's.?


No the blower fan sc's. the ftw was 20 dollars more and not worth it


----------



## Stay Puft

Just cancelled them. Seems you can't modify the voltage in the bios. Pair of asus tops have been ordered


----------



## MadGoat

?? my evga sc's are bios voltage modded to 1.212v ... and run 1215mhz all day.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just cancelled them. Seems you can't modify the voltage in the bios. Pair of asus tops have been ordered


your gonna need to mod them all anyways man (BIOS), or so I thought.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ?? my evga sc's are bios voltage modded to 1.212v ... and run 1215mhz all day.


I was under the impression the sc's were locked. No worries. I only ended up paying 28 dollars more


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Would be more then satisfied with 1350 boost core on an unlocked bios


Might be able to try 1254 first.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Might be able to try 1254 first.


I dont shoot for low overclocks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I was under the impression the sc's were locked. No worries. I only ended up paying 28 dollars more


They are all locked by BIOS, you have to unlock then flash.


----------



## krazyatom

I am getting my 2nd gtx 660 soon and how do I unlock voltage?
My first card was already unlocked by original owner, so not sure what I am missing here.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Might be able to try 1254 first.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont shoot for low overclocks
Click to expand...

go big or go home son!!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> go big or go home son!!!!


Already posted in the volt modding section. 1400 boost core anyone?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Already posted in the volt modding section. 1400 boost core anyone?


I smell burning.... Haha keep us posted to this "volt modd" interesting to see if u can actually run at 1400 i will drool hehehe


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> However, the most surprising thing is even though they are sandwiched right next to each other (mATX), the difference at max temps came out at only 2 degree Celsius. Feel so good that I opted for blower type cooler.


I see 7 to 10 C difference between a pair of Asus GTX 660's @ power target 110%/stock volts. That's 100% fan in a case w/ a single 1200 RPM SFLEX and a 150+ watt power sucking i5 760. Temps on the GPU's top out @ 62 and 52 C in BF3 w/ vsync off, so it's really a moot issue. Sucks for the dude getting owned by all that heat directed from a single opening, lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Can someone give me GPU Usage in games with SLI set up?
> I know it will vary by the game you play, but games like BF3 will give you 90-100% GPU usage on both GPUs.


I had 2 8800GT's on Crysis release day and it soured me for years. I'm seeing exactly as you posted for SLI usage in BF3. I also do not notice any of this microstuttering FWIW. I run w/ adaptive vsync now and see much lower usage and power. The mouse lag is either minimal to the point I don't notice/bother me or it's not there. Game is uber smooth on 2 660's IMO.

Trackmania stadium is poop w/ SLI, but a single 660 is more than enough to drive that game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Would be more then satisfied with 1350 boost core on an unlocked bios


So would I, but I'm afraid to flash as I've killed a GPU doing this before (and I followed directions perfectly).


----------



## goldbranch

I just OC my Dell U2913WM to 75Hz and now I'm ready to OC these 660s further. However, I do have some concerns:

1. Is it safe to run at 1.21v? Does it affect longevity significantly? Is the warranty still applied?
2. I've never flashed or unlocked a GPU before. Does anyone have a short step-by-step instruction guide?
3. Do you prefer KGB tool or Keplerbiostweaker and why?

Btw, here they are.


----------



## ace ventura069

my new valley score








what do you guy's think?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> my new valley score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guy's think?


Sweet score bro! Whats your hitman resolution bench score that thing is beast, or sleeping dogs. I cant enlarge the pic what clocks u running?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Sweet score bro! Whats your hitman resolution bench score that thing is beast, or sleeping dogs. I cant enlarge the pic what clocks u running?


thx mate









according to valley 1293 and 3014

asus gpu tweak is set to:
boost clock 1135
memory 6028
and 110 power target

i can't run those because i don't have the game's, sorry


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> thx mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to valley 1293 and 3014
> 
> asus gpu tweak is set to:
> boost clock 1135
> memory 6028
> and 110 power target
> 
> i can't run those because i don't have the game's, sorry


No worries awsome scores when i ran stock bios i hit 1305 mhz in valley i have not been able to hit near that since i modded my bios.
before modd

after modd


better score but lower clocks haha


----------



## ace ventura069

nice bro








mine are also running stock bios, but i will try to achive higher..
this is the first time i do overclocking so i may fry alot of hardware lol


----------



## an7user

Internal Unigine Valley clock monitoring is not showing correct boost clocks, so use other side tools to do that. According to valley monitoring I have 1293.Mhz when according to msi afterburne real boost is 1189 Mhz.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Internal Unigine Valley clock monitoring is not showing correct boost clocks, so use other side tools to do that. According to valley monitoring I have 1293.Mhz when according to msi afterburne real boost is 1189 Mhz.


i noticed that 2









here's a new one








1201.9mhz
1506.6mhz
61°


----------



## blackRott9

When I run Valley it reads my boost clock limit, not my actual boost clock. So it reports 1306 when I'm actually peaking @ 1215MHz.

I monitor my real boost clock with AB.


----------



## Keyser Soze

When I try to unlock my GTX 660 bios it actually lowers the voltage?

The default max voltage is 1.218 (Which it never reaches in game), when I use KGB it lowers it to 1.18, is there a way to stop it get it to unlock 1.218 for gaming use?


----------



## Keyser Soze

Managed to sort it, edited the KGB config file, deleted all the voltage text. Ran KGB and unocked power limit 150% and fan only. Then used Kepler bios editor to up the volts to 1.2, runs perfectly stable at 1202mhz @ 1.2 volts. Awesome little cards these.


----------



## blackRott9

Tried 3dmark11. It gets 7277 Graphics boosting up to 1215MHz. The FX 6300 ruins the overall score though.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6331166


----------



## Jodiuh

Whoops on my i5 760 tho.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6331166/3dm11/6144627


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops on my i5 760 tho.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6331166/3dm11/6144627


Why don't you clock up that 760? Should easily do 4.0


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops on my i5 760 tho.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6331166/3dm11/6144627


What's your point?


----------



## PedroC1999

Is the MSI 660 Twin Frozr III voltage unlocked? If not, can you unlock it?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is the MSI 660 Twin Frozr III voltage unlocked? If not, can you unlock it?


All Kepler cards are voltage locked, but you can unlock their MAX voltage (1.212mv) with bios modding


----------



## PedroC1999

How far can I go without adding volts? Will unlocking it provide any issues down the line?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> How far can I go without adding volts? Will unlocking it provide any issues down the line?


Every card is different


----------



## PedroC1999

I know, but average, like maybe 150+?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> How far can I go without adding volts? Will unlocking it provide any issues down the line?


It depends on the card itself, i can't say how far you can go because results vary... You have to try it on your own, some hit 1280Mhz, some 1306 or higher, while some can't even get stable at 1202Mhz







... On average, with what i have seen, 1202mhz should be reachable with unlocked voltage. If you're lucky, you'll find a great clocking card.









And BTW, mine has been unlocked with 1.212mv since day one, and no issues.


----------



## pel

Msi Twinfrozr or Gigabyte, both cost the same can`t decide.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Msi Twinfrozr or Gigabyte, both cost the same can`t decide.


Msi, who knows, you might be lucky on that card...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Msi Twinfrozr or Gigabyte, both cost the same can`t decide.


Neither. Asus 660 TOP.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009L861BE/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Spectre-

EVGA?

i got my superclocked running 1215 mhz on stock bios


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> EVGA?
> 
> i got my superclocked running 1215 mhz on stock bios


1215 isnt anything great


----------



## Spectre-

i know but its pretty darn good with no flash bios and in sli setup


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i know but its pretty darn good with no flash bios and in sli setup


We'll see how well the TOPS do in SLI overclocked.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We'll see how well the TOPS do in SLI overclocked.


The Asus had issues when they were first released, they were really under-performing, and if you check hard OCP's review on the TOP, the card could only do 1150Mhz OC on stock voltage, and my MSI's were both hitting 1260Mhz on stock voltage. Ausus released a BIOS update for their cards ot "fix" the issue, i was also looking to get the Asus cards, but after that review and Asus attempting to fix it, the whole thing just swayed me away from purchasing it







... I hope yours are good clockers







..... Mr *Scorpion49* and I need competition hehe


----------



## krazyatom

ugh that's bad news.. I ordered two asus gtx 660








refuse package?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> ugh that's bad news.. I ordered two asus gtx 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> refuse package?


No no no, don't. It's been a long time since i had mine, I got them when the 660's just came out, i believe Asus must have cleaned up everything.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No no no, don't. It's been a long time since i had mine, I got them when the 660's just came out, i believe Asus must have cleaned up everything.


I'll give it a try and let you guys know. I am getting them next Monday!
I'll compare them with my 7870 tahiti LE CF!


----------



## blackRott9

Well that's the best I can get out of my 660.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6335158

7317 GPU in 3dmark11.

I normally have my 7950 in my AMD computer. It does 10530 graphics @ 1150|1660. I suppose it's going back in. I'm done toying with the 660. It's a backup card.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5660554/

_Yes, I know 660 SLi is faster than a single 7970 or 7950; I read the OP_


----------



## an7user

*blackRott9* What was the reason for discarding 7950? Surely, it's the player from another weight class, but the price is also corresponding.


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336099

hahahahha god i love this benchmark ... this is one of my fav. pc's i have owned


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336099
> 
> hahahahha god i love this benchmark ... this is one of my fav. pc's i have owned


hehe, nice score


----------



## Spectre-

pretty badass score


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops on my i5 760 tho.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6331166/3dm11/6144627
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you clock up that 760? Should easily do 4.0
Click to expand...

Futuremark's System Info's not exactly right. I'm @ 3.8 Ghz using C1E/EIST. My 760 is not so great and is already @ 69C w/ 150 watts @ those speeds. I could easily add more fans, remove filters, cut vents, etc to allow for 4.2 Ghz, but that would be above my preferred noise floor and everything would get dirty inside. FWIW, case is a 550D w/ 3 1200RPM case fans. I'm waiting on Haswell.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops on my i5 760 tho.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6331166/3dm11/6144627
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?
Click to expand...

My point is that even though you said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> The FX 6300 ruins the overall score though.


My 760 brings my overall score down lower than your CPU. ie. Don't feel bad, I have crappier hardware.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> EVGA?
> 
> i got my superclocked running 1215 mhz on stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 1215 isnt anything great
Click to expand...

I wish there was a dislike button for comments like this. IMO, 1215 IS great, anything more is even greater. GOOD JOB Spectre!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i know but its pretty darn good with no flash bios and in sli setup


IT SURE IS!!! I'm @ 1163 on one and 1180 on the other in the same config.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Futuremark's System Info's not exactly right. I'm @ 3.8 Ghz using C1E/EIST. My 760 is not so great and is already @ 69C w/ 150 watts @ those speeds. I could easily add more fans, remove filters, cut vents, etc to allow for 4.2 Ghz, but that would be above my preferred noise floor and everything would get dirty inside. FWIW, case is a 550D w/ 3 1200RPM case fans. I'm waiting on Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that even though you said...
> My 760 brings my overall score down lower than your CPU. ie. Don't feel bad, I have crappier hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a dislike button for comments like this. IMO, 1215 IS great, anything more is even greater. GOOD JOB Spectre!!
> IT SURE IS!!! I'm @ 1163 on one and 1180 on the other in the same config.


Was gunna say something to puft about his snie comments lol, it seems the 660 community is getting big


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My 760 brings my overall score down lower than your CPU. ie. Don't feel bad, I have crappier hardware.


Got it. I wouldn't sweat the e-peen stuff too much. I've yet to find anything I can't play well with what I own.

Honestly, I'd be curious to know if there are a lot guys in this thread gaming with their 660s boosting more than 1215MHz. It's one thing to do that for a few minutes in a bench, it's another to do it for a few hours in a game.


----------



## Spectre-

i have had a mate of mine running his 650ti boost on 11240 mhz in sli ....

i was pretty impressed


----------



## Spectre-

1240mhz*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I wouldn't sweat the e-peen stuff too much. I've yet to find anything I can't play well with what I own.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be curious to know if there are a lot guys in this thread gaming with their 660s boosting more than 1215MHz. It's one thing to do that for a few minutes in a bench, it's another to do it for a few hours in a game.


Something in my being tells me I'm not seeing quite the performance 660 SLI's capable of w/ a 3.8 Lynnfield. Perhaps it's all the tweaktown guides w/ CPU scaling infos.

But you're right. For whatever reason, folks embellish their results online. It does nothing but cause confusion. I guess it's a little like real life in that you'll find and gravitate towards a select few users, especially if you get a sense of honesty/humility from someone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i have had a mate of mine running his 650ti boost on 11240 mhz in sli ....
> 
> i was pretty impressed


I have only hit 11 Ghz once and that was on an old Cirrus Logic chip that was VRAM limited w/ it's 2 MB frame buffer.


----------



## Spectre-

i meant 1240 mhz .... but thats pretty darn impressive


----------



## Jodiuh

2 late bro. Your typo has been immortalized 4 all time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i meant 1240 mhz .... but thats pretty darn impressive


Nice, i'll like to see benches on that card







btw i'll be adding benchmarks to the OP


----------



## Spectre-

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Scorpion49

Well its time to say goodbye to you guys... I found my long lost $450 Fry's gift card today and I couldn't resist the itch:


----------



## blackRott9

^^Ok, I'm officially jealous if that is what I think it is.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> ^^Ok, I'm officially jealous if that is what I think is.


Yep, Asus Titan. Only one they had in stock.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yep, Asus Titan. Only one they had in stock.


Good luck! I hope it clocks well for you. You should be able to discover plenty of tips and tricks in the Titan thread


----------



## Yungbenny911

Officially Jealous here too haha


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well its time to say goodbye to you guys... I found my long lost $450 Fry's gift card today and I couldn't resist the itch:


...ban...

GRATS!!


----------



## Spectre-

sli titans?

:O


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> sli titans?
> 
> :O


Just a single one for now. My "new" motherboard only has one x16 slot and one x4 slot so I'm kind of limited. Part of the reason I got rid of the SLI 660's. I'm riding a Z68 mATX board and an i5-2500 non-k until Haswell comes out.


----------



## blackRott9

Yeah, my Intel Z77 mobo is the same way; 16x|4x. I've a 3570k @ 4.6GHz with a 7970 @ 1280|1680 in it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Yeah, my Intel Z77 mobo is the same way; 16x|4x. I've a 3570k @ 4.6GHz with a 7970 @ 1280|1680 in it.


I wish my 7970's would clock that high when I had them, geez. Yeah, I'm waiting it out to see if I should go with Ivy or Haswell. If they come out with a nice mATX haswell board and it overclocks well I will probably grab that.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I wish my 7970's would clock that high when I had them, geez. Yeah, I'm waiting it out to see if I should go with Ivy or Haswell. If they come out with a nice mATX haswell board and it overclocks well I will probably grab that.


I was doing decent in the Valley chart for single cards until the Titan crew showed up and ***pwned the top 20 slots









I may try Haswell. I'm waiting for the reviews and user overclocking results too.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I was doing decent in the Valley chart for single cards until the Titan crew showed up and ***pwned the top 20 slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try Haswell. I'm waiting for the reviews and user overclocking results too.


And I was just installing valley too


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> And I was just installing valley too


Well there you go! Go get 'em!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors

Top Titan is doing just over 82FPS. That's sick for a single card.


----------



## mat459

Who wants to join my Jealous of Scorpion club? What are you doing with your OEMs? Did you sell them already?

I finally got my 2nd card yesterday. I did something bad though. I installed the card and immediately flashed the BIOS to the same ones I was using with my other card without making a backup first. I have the original BIOS from the 1st card still. Do you think they are the same? They are the same card, I just didn't buy them at the same time. The original card has Samsung memory chips and the new 1 has a different brand. I flashed them both to the stock BIOS of the 1st card for now, and they seem to work ok. Haven't had a chance to play with them much.

New card only:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343274

SLI:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343459
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/493459


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Who wants to join my Jealous of Scorpion club? What are you doing with your OEMs? Did you sell them already?
> 
> I finally got my 2nd card yesterday. I did something bad though. I installed the card and immediately flashed the BIOS to the same ones I was using with my other card without making a backup first. I have the original BIOS from the 1st card still. Do you think they are the same? They are the same card, I just didn't buy them at the same time. The original card has Samsung memory chips and the new 1 has a different brand. I flashed them both to the stock BIOS of the 1st card for now, and they seem to work ok. Haven't had a chance to play with them much.
> 
> New card only:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343274
> 
> SLI:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343459
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/493459


lol, Yes I sold both of the OEM cards. I pushed them as hard as they would go and had some good times with them, honestly I would have kept one for the time being if I didn't find my gift card that I basically had to use before it expired.

As far as the BIOS, if it is the same model they likely had the same BIOS. There are a few repositories of BIOS if you do a google search for it.

Heres a quick 3Dmark run with my CPU holding me back big time http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350600


----------



## mat459

Nice still. What resolution are you at?
You're waiting on Haswell. What are you gonna get? i5 or i7? What mobos are you interested in? I haven't seen too many manufacturer's reveals of their Haswell mobos yet.

Also, I looked at 1 site with some BIOS. Techpowerup had 2 BIOS for my card, but it didn't specify if they were different in any way.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Nice still. What resolution are you at?
> You're waiting on Haswell. What are you gonna get? i5 or i7? What mobos are you interested in? I haven't seen too many manufacturer's reveals of their Haswell mobos yet.
> 
> Also, I looked at 1 site with some BIOS. Techpowerup had 2 BIOS for my card, but it didn't specify if they were different in any way.


2560x1600. Probably going to get the 4770k or whatever it happens to be, games should start taking advantage of more threads soon. I just want a nice mATX board with two slots.


----------



## Spectre-

i am also wating for haswell ... i am soon gonna make a 10tb house rig


----------



## kaiju

Firstly want to say thanks to YungBenny911 for helping me mod my BIOS. You are a star!









Here are the results. I actually could bench higher but the core wasn't stable.

Eventually I found 1215 and 1700 was able to run BF3 for at least 2 hours last night. Anything above 1215 on the core resulted in a driver crash to desktop.

I'm actually pretty happy with the performance when playing games, everything runs max settings and the option to use a little AA is there.

3DMark11 - 7219
3DMark - Latest Version



Once again, thanks YungBenny911.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 2560x1600. Probably going to get the 4770k or whatever it happens to be, games should start taking advantage of more threads soon. I just want a nice mATX board with two slots.


Nice


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Firstly want to say thanks to YungBenny911 for helping me mod my BIOS. You are a star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results. I actually could bench higher but the core wasn't stable.
> 
> Eventually I found 1215 and 1700 was able to run BF3 for at least 2 hours last night. Anything above 1215 on the core resulted in a driver crash to desktop.
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with the performance when playing games, everything runs max settings and the option to use a little AA is there.
> 
> 3DMark11 - 7219
> 3DMark - Latest Version
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks YungBenny911.


YW!







'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Who wants to join my Jealous of Scorpion club? What are you doing with your OEMs? Did you sell them already?
> 
> I finally got my 2nd card yesterday. I did something bad though. I installed the card and immediately flashed the BIOS to the same ones I was using with my other card without making a backup first. I have the original BIOS from the 1st card still. Do you think they are the same? They are the same card, I just didn't buy them at the same time. The original card has Samsung memory chips and the new 1 has a different brand. I flashed them both to the stock BIOS of the 1st card for now, and they seem to work ok. Haven't had a chance to play with them much.
> 
> New card only:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343274
> 
> SLI:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343459
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/493459


Nice score Matt... I can't wait to get my hands on two GTX 780's


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I know SLI 660s rock


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> YW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Nice score Matt... I can't wait to get my hands on two GTX 780's


SLI 780s!! Sounds expensive!


----------



## Jodiuh

The details:

Corsair 550D: 2 intake, 1 exhaust SFLEX E 1200 RPM fans
Venomous X: 1 CPU SFLEX E 1200RPM
BF3: max details, 4x MSAA, vsync off
Room temp: 77F



Haswell can't get here soon enough. CPU is i5 760D @ 3.8Ghz w/ far too much voltage for my tastes.

Because of my 660 SLI experience a friend ordered a pair to replace his 5870. Bastard is getting that Asus 144hz panel too.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Because of my 660 SLI experience a friend ordered a pair to replace his 5870. Bastard is getting that Asus 144hz panel too.


Yeah, I saw the monitor in my local computer center and while the gaming experience is like night and day compared to 60hz, the backlight bleed is atrocious. I would honestly wait till 120/144hz becomes the standard and more developed monitors come out. Let others bite the bullet and test these things for you.


----------



## najiro

Hi again guys!
I'm planning to use my Corsair H50 to my GTX 660. However, I'm having problems on how to put heatsinks on the vrams








any ideas? how to you stick the heatsinks there anyway?


----------



## Rickyrozay209

is anyone getting random crashes to desktop with their overclock settings and the new nvidia drivers?


----------



## an7user

*Rickyrozay209*
Nope, everything is smooth, check your ovck. settings.
By the way, found the most overclock-breaking scenes for testing: scene 9 - Unigine Valley, scene 9 - Unigine heaven 3.0, first scene of 3damrk vantage...If one passes them - 99 % you have a stable overclock.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> is anyone getting random crashes to desktop with their overclock settings and the new nvidia drivers?


Yes it will crash if you overclocked the core clock and memory clock too high.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Hi again guys!
> I'm planning to use my Corsair H50 to my GTX 660. However, I'm having problems on how to put heatsinks on the vrams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas? how to you stick the heatsinks there anyway?


I believe you just use a sticky thermal pad. The heatsinks should come with them.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Hi again guys!
> I'm planning to use my Corsair H50 to my GTX 660. However, I'm having problems on how to put heatsinks on the vrams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas? how to you stick the heatsinks there anyway?


You're looking for ramsinks and thermal adhesive...that might be permanent though, so be careful. IIRC, Zalman used to sell little blue sinks for just this reason.


----------



## N2K12

Me to! I LOVE my 660. HUH HUH? Watcha gonna do about it biatches? huh huh? *goes back to gaming*


----------



## Spectre-

are u getting wierd cras h es or due to playing games?

if playing games

go to services.msc
look for SPD
and disable or stop the service

if wierd crashes due to nothing

firstly try > runing no clocks just at 110% power
> reinstall drivers
> run burntest or furmark for a long time


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I believe you just use a sticky thermal pad. The heatsinks should come with them.


ahh I see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You're looking for ramsinks and thermal adhesive...that might be permanent though, so be careful. IIRC, Zalman used to sell little blue sinks for just this reason.


thermal adhesive? hmmm... never seen one of those yet.. I can get some ram heatsinks somewhere hehehe.
thanks for the idea guys


----------



## Rickyrozay209

oh yes and I meant crashes to desktop while in games, sometimes the game would still be running in the background after the crash I just wouldn't be able to bring it back up so I have to alt+delt the process which never happened before. Most of the time a driver error wouldn't even come up unless my overclock settings were way over what they normally are.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> oh yes and I meant crashes to desktop while in games, sometimes the game would still be running in the background after the crash I just wouldn't be able to bring it back up so I have to alt+delt the process which never happened before. Most of the time a driver error wouldn't even come up unless my overclock settings were way over what they normally are.


are you using a temperature monitoring tool? what's the temperature of your video card the moment it crashes? what's your overclock settings too? so you don't crash when you use default clocks?
if you are overclocking, use MSI afterburner + Kombustor. Use a configuration wherein you can run kombutor properly without crashing or overheating. Better yet, use furmark to check the stability of your overclock...


----------



## woodgooner

I'm going to quit while i'm ahead and before i blow up my card. This whole process is a bit to much for me personally and I wish I had a youtube video to follow, or some step by step instructions.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner*
> 
> I'm going to quit while i'm ahead and before i blow up my card. This whole process is a bit to much for me personally and I wish I had a youtube video to follow, or some step by step instructions.


What do you need help with?... If you need a guide, i can help, just PM me


----------



## woodgooner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What do you need help with?... If you need a guide, i can help, just PM me


I'm a new user with 2 PM daily limit lol.


----------



## woodgooner

send PM to woodgooner2 (my second account)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner*
> 
> I'm a new user with 2 PM daily limit lol.


Okay, i'll just also post my message here too, then you can tell me how things work on the Thread.

nvflash.zip 398k .zip file


In the attachment above, i have a modded Msi 660 ROM file in it and Nvflash files for flashing your card. Make sure you return your card to stock clocks, and turn off any overclocking applications









*Step 1:* Extract the Nvflash folder in the attachment above to your desktop, and delete the *nvflsh32.sys* in the extracted Nvflash folder.

*Step 2:* Open CMD.exe (command prompt), and navigate to the Nvflash folder by using the command line.
*"cd desktop [Hit Enter on your keyboard]"*. Then... *"cd Nvflash [Hit Enter on your keyboard]"*

*Step 3:* now type in *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"* Hit Enter on your keyboard, and it would ask you if you want to continue flashing by pressing "Y" on your keyboard. Do that, then it will proceed with flashing the card with the new BIOS.

When you are done, restart the system and your card should now be unlocked to 1.212mv, 170% MAX TDP, and 20-100% Fan speed, all GPU clocks are at stock speeds


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Step 3:* now type in *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"* Hit Enter on your keyboard, and it would ask you if you want to continue flashing by pressing "Y" on your keyboard. Do that, then it will proceed with flashing the card with the new BIOS.


This is where i run into problems, what is the -4 -5 -6 for? I type as you have but it is not recognized


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> This is where i run into problems, what is the -4 -5 -6 for? I type as you have but it is not recognized


I see you got that fixed through E-mail.... I hope your card is not allergic to 1.212mv







.... Post back with results when you can


----------



## Spectre-

would i be able to use your rom on my EVGA's?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> would i be able to use your rom on my EVGA's?


Nope, that's meant for ONLY Msi N660 OC cards.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Step 3:* now type in *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"* Hit Enter on your keyboard, and it would ask you if you want to continue flashing by pressing "Y" on your keyboard. Do that, then it will proceed with flashing the card with the new BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where i run into problems, what is the -4 -5 -6 for? I type as you have but it is not recognized
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> This is where i run into problems, what is the -4 -5 -6 for? I type as you have but it is not recognized
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got that fixed through E-mail.... I hope your card is not allergic to 1.212mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Post back with results when you can
Click to expand...

explain how he got passed the 4-5-6..


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What do you need help with?... If you need a guide, i can help, just PM me


It might not be a bad idea to post a guide on the first page.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> explain how he got passed the 4-5-6..


He said he got this message "*'Nvflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command. operable program or batch file.*". So i figured he must have an in-complete path, extra folder, or Nvflash was not in the folder.

Turns out that he had extracted the "Nvflash Folder" into another "Nvflash Folder". So CMD.exe sees it this way

*C:/Desktop/Nvflash/Nvflash/Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom (What he had)
*
*C:/Desktop/Nvflash/Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom (What he typed)*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> It might not be a bad idea to post a guide on the first page.


Yeah, i think i should do that.


----------



## malmental

cool, thanks..


----------



## Jodiuh

I 2nd the guide.


----------



## woodgooner2

[/code][/code][/code]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I see you got that fixed through E-mail.... I hope your card is not allergic to 1.212mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Post back with results when you can


Overall I'm completely satisfied with results Yungbenny. Any tips on MSI afterburner settings? Heres what I'm currently using to get decent results



Unigine Heaven with AA x4:


& without AA:


Down below is game I will be playing upon release

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:4/10/2013 4:51:07 AM
Score:7282
Average Framerate:60.968
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum
General
-Improve overall graphic quality. : Enabled
-Disable rendering of objects when not visible. (Occlusion Culling) : Disabled
-Use low-detail models on distant objects to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Cache LOD data only when necessary. (LOD Streaming) : Disabled
-Smooth edges. (Anti-aliasing) : Enabled
-Increase transparent lighting quality. : Enabled
-Grass Quality : High
Shadows
-Use low-detail models on shadows to increase performance. (LOD) : Disabled
-Display : All
-Shadow Resolution : High: 2048 pixels
-Shadow Cascading : High
-Shadow Softening : High
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering : High
-Anisotropic Filtering : High
Effects
-Naturally darken the edges of the screen. (Limb Darkening) : Enabled
-Blur the graphics around an object in motion. (Radial Blur) : Enabled
-Effects While in Motion : Display All
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion : High
-Glare : Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Enable depth of field. : Enabled

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
16269.570MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (VRAM 4042 MB) 9.18.0013.1422

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Website http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com
(C) 2010-2013 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> [/code][/code][/code]
> Overall I'm completely satisfied with results Yungbenny. Any tips on MSI afterburner settings? Heres what I'm currently using to get decent results


Use EVGA Precision X, it's more convenient for Nvidia 600 series cards.


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Use EVGA Precision X, it's more convenient for Nvidia 600 series cards.


Seems more confusing to me where as afterburner looks straightforward.

I'll give it a shot tho, what are some of the precision x settings are you using? (trying to achieve top overclocks that are stable)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> Seems more confusing to me where as afterburner looks straightforward.
> 
> I'll give it a shot tho, what are some of the precision x settings are you using? (trying to achieve top overclocks that are stable)


It's very easy to use, i bet you can find some tutorials on Youtube... And as for the settings you are asking for... Every GPU is different so you have to find that on your own... just play around with it, you cannot mess up your card by doing so, run benches like unigine valley and 3d mark 11 @ very high overclock on your core clock... then keep going down until you stop getting crashes. Same as memory overclock too... Go up as high as you think is "sane" then keep reducing it until you don't see any artifacts or get any crashes







...

And just a heads up, it's good to restart your computer when you get a driver crash


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's very easy to use, i bet you can find some tutorials on Youtube... And as for the settings you are asking for... Every GPU is different so you have to find that on your own... just play around with it, you cannot mess up your card by doing so, run benches like unigine valley and 3d mark 11 @ very high overclock on your core clock... then keep going down until you stop getting crashes. Same as memory overclock too... Go up as high as you think is "sane" then keep reducing it until you don't see any artifacts or get any crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And just a heads up, it's good to restart your computer when you get a driver crash


word, its easier to use than i thought. question tho, under voltage control i set it all the way up to 1212 which seems ok. but what of the k-boost feature? should i leave that off or on


----------



## Spectre-

agreed


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> word, its easier to use than i thought. question tho, under voltage control i set it all the way up to 1212 which seems ok. but what of the k-boost feature? should i leave that off or on


Turn k-boost off; you won't be needing it. Also, don't touch the voltage settings in precision x, leave it to stock. Just tinker other things but leave the voltage control... Kepler architecture works differently from others (fermi.. etc)... The card does not need you to set any voltages for it, it has a boost feature so it will do it on it's own.... Even if you set the card to 1.212mv on precision x, It will still go below that when it needs to, so it's basically irrelevant and can cause throttling to occur more than usual, idk why...


----------



## kaiju

You can turn K-boost off?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> You can turn K-boost off?


yes ofcourse, just "uncheck" the check box, and restart your system...


----------



## Rotkale

Hi folks!

I recently bought pre-build PC (Win8 -64bit/i7-3770/8 GB/GeForce GTX 660 1.5GB) and was wondering if I can OC the gtx660 that came with it? Im not a computer wizard but I guess that's a OEM card..

Im also planning to play FFXIV ARR with this system and saw woodgooner benching 7k+, whereas ive yet to break 6k. Is there an easy way to do this without bricking it? I read the 1st post, and also noticed Yungbennys post including zip file to woodgooner. I wonder if that way will work for me too?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: unlocked the bios using kgb:



Does that look correct? I have nvflash ready on same folder, so just delete nvflsh32.sys and input Nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK104.rom and im good to go?

Also does this procedure shorten the life of GPU a lot?


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Also, don't touch the voltage settings in precision x, leave it to stock. Just tinker other things but leave the voltage control... Kepler architecture works differently from others (fermi.. etc)... The card does not need you to set any voltages for it, it has a boost feature so it will do it on it's own.... Even if you set the card to 1.212mv on precision x, It will still go below that when it needs to, so it's basically irrelevant and can cause throttling to occur more than usual, idk why...


Actually software voltage changing is NOT working on Kepler cards, no matter what you set in EVGA X or MSI afterburner - it's ignored. The only voltage working is the one flashed in BIOS. I rest my case.

Here is my antivoltmod 1137-1137mV @1176Mhz for cold VRM







Def Power is 126 Wt and it's more than enough not to have dips on the curve

http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-11-09-14/i7-4402184/505x594-r

http://piccy.info/view3/4406588/2cea1a25872023c6efaac9b8dddfefec/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-11-09-14/i7-4406588/709x602-r


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Turn k-boost off; you won't be needing it. Also, don't touch the voltage settings in precision x, leave it to stock. Just tinker other things but leave the voltage control... Kepler architecture works differently from others (fermi.. etc)... The card does not need you to set any voltages for it, it has a boost feature so it will do it on it's own.... Even if you set the card to 1.212mv on precision x, It will still go below that when it needs to, so it's basically irrelevant and can cause throttling to occur more than usual, idk why...


Absolutely spot on again, less throttling than before and even improved my previous high score on ARR benchmark. You definitely know your 660's


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rotkale*
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> I recently bought pre-build PC (Win8 -64bit/i7-3770/8 GB/GeForce GTX 660 1.5GB) and was wondering if I can OC the gtx660 that came with it? Im not a computer wizard but I guess that's a OEM card..
> 
> Im also planning to play FFXIV ARR with this system and saw woodgooner benching 7k+, whereas ive yet to break 6k. Is there an easy way to do this without bricking it? I read the 1st post, and also noticed Yungbennys post including zip file to woodgooner. I wonder if that way will work for me too?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: unlocked the bios using kgb:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look correct? I have nvflash ready on same folder, so just delete nvflsh32.sys and input Nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK104.rom and im good to go?
> 
> Also does this procedure shorten the life of GPU a lot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope, that's meant for ONLY Msi N660 OC cards.


^ He's referring to the zip file he sent me.

I'm no expert on the matter but benny told me to delete nvlash32 because I am running a 64bit OS. If you are too then that's probably the way to go.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> yes ofcourse, just "uncheck" the check box, and restart your system...


Oh, I think I mixed it up. I thought K-boost was GPU boost (Keplar boost?).









Don't mind me.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> *Actually software voltage changing is NOT working on Kepler cards, no matter what you set in EVGA X or MSI afterburner - it's ignored. The only voltage working is the one flashed in BIOS. I rest my case.
> *
> Here is my antivoltmod 1137-1137mV @1176Mhz for cold VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def Power is 126 Wt and it's more than enough not to have dips on the curve
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-11-09-14/i7-4402184/505x594-r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4406588/2cea1a25872023c6efaac9b8dddfefec/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-11-09-14/i7-4406588/709x602-r


_omg not again_ ... Did you even read what i said? And have you been following up on our conversation?.. Well obviously not. I said the same thing you just said now







, i said..."*Even if you set the card to 1.212mv on precision x, It will still go below that when it needs to, so it's basically irrelevant and can cause throttling to occur more than usual, idk why.*" If you did not know, his bios is already modded to 1.212mv max, and he was trying to set a stable voltage with software, but i just told him it does not work like that because of the dynamic clock frequency kepler cards have. You said the same thing i just said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rotkale*
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> I recently bought pre-build PC (Win8 -64bit/i7-3770/8 GB/GeForce GTX 660 1.5GB) and was wondering if I can OC the gtx660 that came with it? Im not a computer wizard but I guess that's a OEM card..
> 
> Im also planning to play FFXIV ARR with this system and saw woodgooner benching 7k+, whereas ive yet to break 6k. Is there an easy way to do this without bricking it? I read the 1st post, and also noticed Yungbennys post including zip file to woodgooner. I wonder if that way will work for me too?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: unlocked the bios using kgb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look correct? I have nvflash ready on same folder, so just delete nvflsh32.sys and input Nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK104.rom and im good to go?
> 
> Also does this procedure shorten the life of GPU a lot?


Hello!







..... Can you attach a zip file to your BIOS? We had someone on the Thread earlier with OEM 660's and his card's were faster than everyone's hehe. From your kgb image, i think it looks exactly the same as his own, but i just want to make sure before you flash that you did not leave anything out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Oh, I think I mixed it up. I thought K-boost was GPU boost (Keplar boost?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me.


I guessed so lol, well, there is a way to disable it with Nvidia inspector, but it's a hassle, and you have to do it every time you restart the system..







.... I don't reallly like it though, i tried it once, and the performance increase was minimal.


----------



## Rotkale

GK104.zip 118k .zip file


You meant the edited bios right? Here you go.








edit: havent flashed yet.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rotkale*
> 
> GK104.zip 118k .zip file
> 
> 
> You meant the edited bios right? Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: havent flashed yet.


Okay... Good you have not... Here is the same bios, but tweaked higher..

GK104.zip 117k .zip file
. The voltage is now set to... 1.212mv, TDP now set to 170% Max, Max boost clock now set to 1254Mhz, Fan now set from 20%-100%...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







even though the kgb.cfg file's setting is set to 1254Mhz max boost clock, for some reason the OEM 660's only unlocks to 1202, so i used to keplerbiostweaker to increase that to 1254Mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If it's unstable at 1254Mhz, tell me and i'll reduce it to where it is stable, but i doubt it won't be stable.... And also don't worry about the voltage, 1.212mv is the max voltage for all kepler cards, and it does not affect the Gpu's, if your card is allergic to it, it will tell you right away with artifacts all over the screen once you start a game or benchmark. So now you are good to flash







.


----------



## Rotkale

Thanks! Will flash in a bit. So after flashing, I use Precision X to tweak the clocks to boost it? Or is it boosted already with that bios?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Installing my GTX 660 when I get home







80% more power efficient than my current 480


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rotkale*
> 
> Thanks! Will flash in a bit. So after flashing, *I use Precision X to tweak the clocks to boost it?* Or is it boosted already with that bios?


Yes, tweak your memory clock and core clock with precision X . If you get a crash at 1254Mhz in games, set a Negative value on the core to make it stable, and make sure you monitor your frequencies with the on-screen monitoring tool in precision x or Gpu-z, it will be needed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Installing my GTX 660 when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80% more power efficient than my current 480


----------



## Rotkale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, tweak your memory clock and core clock with precision X . If you get a crash at 1254Mhz in games, set a Negative value on the core to make it stable, and make sure you monitor your frequencies with the on-screen monitoring tool in precision x or Gpu-z, it will be needed


Ok thx. Will get some hooch first so i have them balls to flash the bios.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I ordered two gtx660 for sli and wait to arrive!
Back to Green campus!


----------



## ace ventura069

i never done a bios mod before so is this easy and save?
will this work for my sli asus gtx 660-dc20-2gd5 ?

any tips are welcome


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i never done a bios mod before so is this easy and save?
> will this work for my sli asus gtx 660-dc20-2gd5 ?
> 
> any tips are welcome


Well its easy, but if you have not a backup gpu in case of bad flashing, dont do it since anytime a corruption can be present on flashing.
If flash fails, you need other gpu to boot on and reflash stock rom back.
But, as procedure, isnt difficult just it hides some dangers and if not reverted to stock bios, surely it voids your warranty.


----------



## 51L4

sold my old evga card got a asus 660 direct cu II oc, tried to flash found out it had write protect, turned off write protect got up to 1254







finnaly!!! lol 2 more weeks gonna get another and sli . cant wait


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> sold my old evga card got a asus 660 direct cu II oc, tried to flash found out it had write protect, turned off write protect got up to 1254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finnaly!!! lol 2 more weeks gonna get another and sli . cant wait










is that the max though? 1254?







or can you go higher


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i never done a bios mod before so is this easy and save?
> will this work for my sli asus gtx 660-dc20-2gd5 ?
> 
> any tips are welcome


btw to turn write protect off

"nvflash --protectoff"







!!


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the max though? 1254?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or can you go higher


LOL scared to go higher ..max temp only 57c , maybe I should


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> LOL scared to go higher ..max temp only 57c , maybe I should


This is overclock.net! Ain't nobody got time to be scared! lol.... Go higher dammit!


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is overclock.net! Ain't nobody got time to be scared! lol.... Go higher dammit!


wow bumped to 1280 still no problem 56c I love my new card!!!

going for 1.3 ! dam driver crashed at 1293


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> btw to turn write protect off
> 
> "nvflash --protectoff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


yep you need to do this. My ASUS GTX 660 needs that step too. You can put it back on afterwards.


----------



## revro

lol i had 72C on my 660 before i activated fan curve in msi afterburner







was just running fans at 40% now i got to maximums between 63-65 and that in a 20eur worth case made in china









best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> wow bumped to 1280 still no problem 56c I love my new card!!!
> 
> going for 1.3 ! dam driver crashed at 1293










knew you could go higher, 1280 is music to my ears


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well its easy, but if you have not a backup gpu in case of bad flashing, dont do it since anytime a corruption can be present on flashing.
> If flash fails, you need other gpu to boot on and reflash stock rom back.
> But, as procedure, isnt difficult just it hides some dangers and if not reverted to stock bios, surely it voids your warranty.


then i go buy a cheap one just to boot, i want more power off my asus sli
so please guide me to do this







let them burn haha


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey there, nice to see a thread dedicated to the GTX 660 (non-TI). Can't find a damn thing for it anywhere, just like everyone else seems to say.

Anyway, I figured this was the best place to ask a couple questions. The first one is: which one should I get:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-PCI-Express-Displayport-Graphics-GV-N660OC-2GD/dp/B00942TK8I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365750900&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+660
http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GeForce-Graphics-N660-TF/dp/B0094CX8QI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1365751033&sr=8-4&keywords=gtx+660
http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-GTX660-DC2O-2GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00919CI5Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1365751045&sr=8-6&keywords=gtx+660



I'm a fan of ASUS because I love my Sabertooth 990FX.

And the second question is: Does anyone know a basic OC for a EVGA 660? I would look through the thread a bit more but it says 27 pages in here, and I have my OCN settings to show 50 per page


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> then i go buy a cheap one just to boot, i want more power off my asus sli
> so please guide me to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let them burn haha


I'll be working on a guide for modding and flashing on the first page, so when i am done i will tell you.







it'll take me maybe 30 mins


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll be working on a guide for modding and flashing on the first page, so when i am done i will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll take me maybe 30 mins


Sweet.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll be working on a guide for modding and flashing on the first page, so when i am done i will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll take me maybe 30 mins


thats awesome, thx mate


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> then i go buy a cheap one just to boot, i want more power off my asus sli
> so please guide me to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let them burn haha


As Yungbenny911 proposes, since i am waiting to receive the gtx's this week.
I did had a palit gtx660, she was able to climb @ 1215/1777 but never stressed her higher (hadnt found her limits







). I sold her to go to red (ati) campus but really amd drivers sucks....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5176527


----------



## Yungbenny911

Thread updated with GUIDE to modding and flashing on the first post







. I tried my best to make it as user friendly as possible to people that know little or nothing about GPU bios and cmd.exe... Sorry to those experienced ones.. might be annoying


----------



## Threx

Hi,

What does the bios modding (is it the same thing as "flashing"?) actually do? Unlocks the +10% power cap, allowing for higher overclocks? Does it do anything else?

I'm not very familiar with this topic.









Oh, and does it void the warranty?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What does the bios modding (is it the same thing as "flashing"?) actually do? Unlocks the +10% power cap, allowing for higher overclocks? Does it do anything else?
> 
> I'm not very familiar with this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and does it void the warranty?


this is OCN... of course it voids the warranty..








just flash it back if you can if you do not fry it that bad..


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I was just looking for a basic OC, just for a little bit more power until I get my second 660


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I was just looking for a basic OC, just for a little bit more power until I get my second 660


you can do that with "precision X"... but if you really want that boost, you have to unlock your GPU's voltage, mine are both unlocked


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey there, nice to see a thread dedicated to the GTX 660 (non-TI). Can't find a damn thing for it anywhere, just like everyone else seems to say.
> 
> Anyway, I figured this was the best place to ask a couple questions. The first one is: which one should I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-PCI-Express-Displayport-Graphics-GV-N660OC-2GD/dp/B00942TK8I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365750900&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+660
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GeForce-Graphics-N660-TF/dp/B0094CX8QI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1365751033&sr=8-4&keywords=gtx+660
> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-GTX660-DC2O-2GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00919CI5Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1365751045&sr=8-6&keywords=gtx+660
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of ASUS because I love my Sabertooth 990FX.
> 
> And the second question is: Does anyone know a basic OC for a EVGA 660? I would look through the thread a bit more but it says 27 pages in here, and I have my OCN settings to show 50 per page


Of the 3, I would recommend the MSI. I seem to see most people getting the highest overclocks from MSIs. Not just with the 660s, but with lots of GPUs. Also, the price is right. I like EVGA. Not really sure why. TBH, I never really tried anything else. My first GPU I ever bought was a Gigabyte, and it was terrible. I RMAed it, the new one was also terrible. I ended up changing out the HSF and then just giving it away. So now I won't buy anything Gigabyte. Then I got a EVGA GTX 460 and that I still have today. The thing is, the EVGA isn't anything special, it was just so much better than the Gigabyte, so I've stuck with the brand.

Great job on the guide YungBenny. Don't worry about it being perfect. It's at least a good starting point for newcomers, and if they have questions they can just ask. At least no one should have to go through step by step instructions for newcomers anymore. Thanks for starting this club and for all your help and patience with everyone.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Great job on the guide YungBenny. Don't worry about it being perfect. It's at least a good starting point for newcomers, and if they have questions they can just ask. At least no one should have to go through step by step instructions for newcomers anymore. Thanks for starting this club and for all your help and patience with everyone.


Thanks to you too mister


----------



## unreal89

I have SLI ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 and I'm trying to overclock the cards per the OP. I was able to get a nice OC of +79 core with the stock bios and voltage. Increasing the power limit led to crashes (is this normal?)

Then I did the bios mod, verified that it goes to 1.212mV. The problem is that the card is much less prone to OC. The same setting of +79 core doesnt work (crashes in Unigine Valley). Increasing the Power Limit doesnt help at all. Temps are ~65C and ~62C on each card.

I flashed back to the original bios and it does the +79 core just fine again. I'd really like to see if I can get more out of this pair of cards, but I'm not sure what the issue is.

Any ideas?


----------



## Spectre-

sli cards ... i found it a buzzkill to oc my 660's in sli

so i oc'd one card and sync the settings

currently i am not ocing my cards cause bf3 is a picky game when it comes down to ocing

RANDOM crashes ftw

get your **** together EA


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal89*
> 
> I have SLI ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 and I'm trying to overclock the cards per the OP. I was able to get a nice OC of +79 core with the stock bios and voltage. Increasing the power limit led to crashes (is this normal?)
> 
> Then I did the bios mod, verified that it goes to 1.212mV. The problem is that the card is much less prone to OC. The same setting of +79 core doesnt work (crashes in Unigine Valley). Increasing the Power Limit doesnt help at all. Temps are ~65C and ~62C on each card.
> 
> I flashed back to the original bios and it does the +79 core just fine again. I'd really like to see if I can get more out of this pair of cards, but I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> Any ideas?


"+79" does not mean anything to the people trying to help you, what is your max boost clock?


----------



## unreal89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> "+79" does not mean anything to the people trying to help you, what is your max boost clock?


It will hit 1241MHZ for small bursts as read by the Afterburner OSD, though the Unigine benchmark shows a constant 1320MHZ. There is some variance in the two cards clocks (up to 75 MHZ) and voltages (up to .025mV) during a game also.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal89*
> 
> It will hit 1241MHZ for small bursts as read by the Afterburner OSD, though the Unigine benchmark shows a constant 1320MHZ. There is some variance in the two cards clocks (up to 75 MHZ) and voltages (up to .025mV) during a game also.


Try updating your bios from Asus webby, if you have not already... And Unigine is not correct, the clocks actually fluctuate, but it won't show you that, btw, try using Evga precision X, it's better than Afterburner for 6xx cards


----------



## General Crumples

Hey. No idea if OCN just glitched or what but I'm posting again since my old post disapered.

Would the 660 have a bad bottleneck with my CPU?


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm using the EK CSQ+Nickel, very nice blocks. Temps max around 38-40*C depending on ambient.


670 full cover WB can fit in 660? seriously?
which 660 u are using?


----------



## dockyfr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal89*
> 
> I have SLI ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 and I'm trying to overclock the cards per the OP. I was able to get a nice OC of +79 core with the stock bios and voltage. Increasing the power limit led to crashes (is this normal?)
> 
> Then I did the bios mod, verified that it goes to 1.212mV. The problem is that the card is much less prone to OC. The same setting of +79 core doesnt work (crashes in Unigine Valley). Increasing the Power Limit doesnt help at all. Temps are ~65C and ~62C on each card.
> 
> I flashed back to the original bios and it does the +79 core just fine again. I'd really like to see if I can get more out of this pair of cards, but I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have the same issue with sli.

I have the same problem

I have tested with 11 cards

2 different brands.

I manage to oc the gpu only slightly if I do it by bios, I can not seem to overclock the memory, it ended up crashing in 5 minutes or a few hours

Without affecting the memory, I can play without crashing

Three cards had a 77% higher asic

4 73%

the other 4 less than 70%

Some memory hynix samsung others

To date, I have not found the reason


----------



## Hells

Would you guys say that a single 660 is currently viable for 1680x1050 resolutions?
Never built a PC before and have been gradually getting parts budgeting for a 670/680. However seeing as I'd like to upgrade from my 6 y/o HP 22" 1680x1050 to a 27" 1440p when the prices come down a little (maybe around this time next year?) I'm wondering if I should just save some money and get something to tide me over then later upgrade my graphics card to something hopefully more suitable for 1440p than what's currently available for the price of a 670. Or if I like the 660 I suppose I could just go SLI and forget about the whole thing, haha.

Is anyone familiar with Gainward's version of the 660? Wondering if they're ok or whether I'd be better off getting a more "full size" model like the ones from MSI and EVGA. Going to be using a Corsair C70 so space isn't at all an issue.


----------



## malmental

GTX 660 is *PERFECT* for 1680 x 1050...


----------



## Threx

Anyone know if the Inno3d GTX 660 iChilled has any problems in SLI? It has a massive cooler and I was wondering if the cards would sit too close together.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Hey. No idea if OCN just glitched or what but I'm posting again since my old post disapered.
> 
> Would the 660 have a bad bottleneck with my CPU?


Kinda depends on if your CPU is overclocked and if you plan to overclock the 660. I used to have a 960T @ 3.8 and a 460 FTW overclocked, and I'd say they were about perfectly matched. My guess is you might see some bottleneck. If I were you, I would upgrade your CPU and maybe mobo, then grab a 700 series card when they come out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> 670 full cover WB can fit in 660? seriously?
> which 660 u are using?


Those are OEM 660s. They have a 670 PCB I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Anyone know if the Inno3d GTX 660 iChilled has any problems in SLI? It has a massive cooler and I was wondering if the cards would sit too close together.


It would all depend on your mobo. I believe they would fit in my mobo, but really close together. The top card would probably get pretty toasty.


----------



## abbeekman

I have a few question about overclocking the Gigabyte Gtx 660, so if anyone experienced here could email me on [email protected] so i could get the answer i would be very grateful!


----------



## revro

for fps on gtx660 on 1440p you can look up my signature. its quite competetive if you get yourself a factory overclocked card. but if you have the money then buy 670 4gb and you are set for years

best
revro


----------



## blackRott9

I find my 660 boosting to 1215MHz to be fine most of the time @ 1920x1200. I usually stick to FXAA or sometimes 4xAA so that helps. Having 3392 on the mem assists it a little too.


----------



## MadGoat

memory oc with my boards, does not a very happy video card it make...









I figure some Ram sink might be in order, or the 3ghz rated ram simply just doesn't like to OC over what it's rated for.


----------



## MadGoat

also,

Might want to update the OP with the most recent KGB.exe

The new KGB.exe (0.62 vs 0.5 you include) has max boost settings included in the .cfg and works very well for a quick 1215boost on most all cards.










0.62:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> also,
> 
> Might want to update the OP with the most recent KGB.exe
> 
> The new KGB.exe (0.62 vs 0.5 you include) has max boost settings included in the .cfg and works very well for a quick 1215boost on most all cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.62:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There will be no need for the "Max boost clock" feature on the newer version of kgb... If anyone's card is not stable at 1254Mhz, they can set a negative clock amount on precison x or msi afterburner, or they can post on the thread and i will help modify it to where they are stable.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There will be no need for the "Max boost clock" feature on the newer version of kgb... If anyone's card is not stable at 1254Mhz, they can set a negative clock amount on precison x or msi afterburner, or they can post on the thread and i will help modify it to where they are stable.


understood, however...

I find It much easier to find max boost clock and set it in the bios, this allowing the simplicity of cranking up the power target and calling it good (and mem clock if in fact one is OCing mem as well).


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> Would you guys say that a single 660 is currently viable for 1680x1050 resolutions?
> 
> Or if I like the 660 I suppose I could just go SLI and forget about the whole thing, haha.


Depends on your needs. If you want BF3 to look the best and keep a minimum framerate of 120, a single 660 will not be enough. If you're only on a 60hz panel, then you'll more than likely be fine. If you're going to want BF4 or whatever else comes out in 6 months to look the best w/ a good clip, probably need 2 660's.


----------



## General Crumples

I'm going to play at 1600x900 when I get my 660.

All I want to do is iron out the occasional crap FPS my 460 gives me.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> I'm going to play at 1600x900 when I get my 660.
> 
> All I want to do is iron out the occasional crap FPS my 460 gives me.


you'll get double the performance of your 460


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> you'll get double the performance of your 460


Do you think my CPU will bottleneck the 660?

A


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Do you think my CPU will bottleneck the 660?
> 
> A


A phenomII @ 3.8 or above with at least 2.6 on the north bridge is still a very good gaming processor...


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> A phenomII @ 3.8 or above with at least 2.6 on the north bridge is still a very good gaming processor...


what do you mean 2.6 on north bridge and 3.8 or above? the core clock?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> what do you mean 2.6 on north bridge and 3.8 or above? the core clock?


try to hit 3.8 or above core clock, and at least 2.6 NB and your chip will do great...


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> try to hit 3.8 or above core clock, and at least 2.6 NB and your chip will do great...


I can't overclock because my motherboard doesn't support it.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> I can't overclock because my motherboard doesn't support it.


then i would focus on a 990fx board first then, OC your current proc... then upgrade a videos card... then you have a upgrade path with the new 990fx board aswell...


----------



## revro

check this http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/82?vs=50 at bottom of list are games, so you see your cpu is weak in game like farcry 2 that utilize more cores. for example i had to oc my q9550 from 2.83ghz to 3.4ghz (cca 20%) to be really sure that i have zero bottleneck.

best
revro


----------



## Blooddrunk

I'm using the EVGA 660 with MX-4 applied. Anybody else find these coolers to be kinda garbage? The fan sounds awful and is extremely loud at around 65-70%. At those speeds it struggles to stay below 70c while above 90% usage. No overclocks applied either.


----------



## Spectre-

sounds like you got faulty coolers

i got 2 GTX660 sc in sli and mines are freaking silent


----------



## AcEsSalvation

First: Blooddrunk - I just have one so far, and I peak at 55C now with my custom fan profile, and my CPU cooler is louder than the GPU fan

Second: I am wanting to get another 1920x1080 23.6 in monitor, I will NOT be playing across both monitors, I will be playing games like Skyrim, SR:TT, PS2, and some very low demanding games while multitasking on the other monitor (such as OCN =D). Would I notice any problems with those games when I tab out of them? If anything, it would be PS2, it was the only reason why I got the custom profile.


----------



## Blooddrunk

There is my profile for MSI afterburner.

I'll record my GPU fan noise tomorrow if you guys want to hear it. Sounds kinda like something is grinding or something. Has done it since I got it, just I had my case below my desk so the noise wasn't so bad. Now I moved it back up on my desk and I can hear the noise through my headphones in game, and they are noise canceling headphones.

Edit - I use the same multi monitor setup you want to use and it works just fine.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> check this http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/82?vs=50 at bottom of list are games, so you see your cpu is weak in game like farcry 2 that utilize more cores. for example i had to oc my q9550 from 2.83ghz to 3.4ghz (cca 20%) to be really sure that i have zero bottleneck.
> 
> best
> revro


but would I still have a bad bottleneck if I didn't upgrade? I really don't want to get a new motherboard.

I can upgrade my CPU to a Phenom 965 BE though, and get a 660 later, would this work?


----------



## rss013

Got my 660 GTX Gigabyte OC 2GB yesterday,
Long story making short : I'm in


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> but would I still have a bad bottleneck if I didn't upgrade? I really don't want to get a new motherboard.
> 
> I can upgrade my CPU to a Phenom 965 BE though, and get a 660 later, would this work?


i think yes, heres the cpu comparison http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/102?vs=50 965be 53fps in far cry 2
get yourself the better cpu and 660 should be no bottleneck. i have gpu always at 99% and cpu 70-80%, in latest tomb raider it runs just at 40-50%, i guess a gpu bound game
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965
strange that somehow 965 is equal q9650 in passmark, when in far cry 2 anandtech its was such difference between q9550 and 965

i originally wanted to go with 650ti (had it even ordered but returned it in end) but then i found out its like 50eur cheaper than 660 and has 30fps where 660 produces 40fps. so i went with 660.
660ti would cost me 70eur more and get me additional 7fps, and the same difference would be between 660ti and 670.

best
revro


----------



## melodystyle2003

Can you tell me what is the thickness of evga gtx660 sc heatsink thermal pads?
I am going to order phobya hegrease extreme for the core, fujipoly extreme for the heatsink and some vga copper heatsink rams for the other side ram chips and if is possible would like know the thermal pads dimensions.
From some pictures of review i saw, looks like thermal pads thickness is 1mm for the board VRMs and ram chips, and 2mm for the front ram's VRMs.


----------



## Blooddrunk

There is the video with my fan noise. There are two sound clips. One with my mic at the back moving it around, and the second in my case directly under the fan.

You can't really hear the grinding / rattling noise too well, but it is there if you listen.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i think yes, heres the cpu comparison http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/102?vs=50 965be 53fps in far cry 2
> get yourself the better cpu and 660 should be no bottleneck. i have gpu always at 99% and cpu 70-80%, in latest tomb raider it runs just at 40-50%, i guess a gpu bound game
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965
> strange that somehow 965 is equal q9650 in passmark, when in far cry 2 anandtech its was such difference between q9550 and 965
> 
> i originally wanted to go with 650ti (had it even ordered but returned it in end) but then i found out its like 50eur cheaper than 660 and has 30fps where 660 produces 40fps. so i went with 660.
> 660ti would cost me 70eur more and get me additional 7fps, and the same difference would be between 660ti and 670.
> 
> best
> revro


thanks!, so are you saying the 965be is good enough? It doesn't look that much improved from the 810 though.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/102?vs=82


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i think yes, heres the cpu comparison http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/102?vs=50 965be 53fps in far cry 2
> get yourself the better cpu and 660 should be no bottleneck. i have gpu always at 99% and cpu 70-80%, in latest tomb raider it runs just at 40-50%, i guess a gpu bound game
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965
> strange that somehow 965 is equal q9650 in passmark, when in far cry 2 anandtech its was such difference between q9550 and 965
> 
> i originally wanted to go with 650ti (had it even ordered but returned it in end) but then i found out its like 50eur cheaper than 660 and has 30fps where 660 produces 40fps. so i went with 660.
> 660ti would cost me 70eur more and get me additional 7fps, and the same difference would be between 660ti and 670.
> 
> best
> revro
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!, so are you saying the 965be is good enough? It doesn't look that much improved from the 810 though.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/102?vs=82
Click to expand...

that's a stock comparison..
the 965BE has an unlocked multi and therefore is easier to overclock.
I had my 965BE @ 3.8 with all settings stock/auto and just hitting the multi.

edit:
also has L3 cache that can be beneficial too..


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's a stock comparison..
> the 965BE has an unlocked multi and therefore is easier to overclock.
> I had my 965BE @ 3.8 with all settings stock/auto and just hitting the multi.


oh.. okay.

I can't OC it though because my motherboard doesn't allow it, so I think I'll get a new motherboard/cooler and overclock my 810.


----------



## revro

as i said, the far cry 2 fps value is comparative as that game is multithreaded. if you go through these cpu info you see that other games are no problem, but far cry 2 has much higher fps if you have stronger quad. so in your case x4 810 vs 965be is 43 vs 53fps and as it was said, thats at the stock frequency. i really dont know if you can squeeze more from your existing cpu by overclocking, as i have zero experience with amd cpus

best
revro


----------



## malmental

your not going to get very far overclocking a P2 810 as it's base is only 2.6GHz and has locked multi.
your are indeed better off getting the 965BE with a base of 3.4GHz to start overclocking with the unlocked multi...
equals a big difference in terms of overall performance..

with that being said, I hope your pairing it with a GTX 660 since this is a 660 thread..








if so then I missed that part.


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your not going to get very far overclocking a P2 810 as it's base is only 2.6GHz and has locked multi.
> your are indeed better off getting the 965BE with a base of 3.4GHz to start overclocking with the unlocked multi...
> equals a big difference in terms of overall performance..
> 
> with that being said, I hope your pairing it with a GTX 660 since this is a 660 thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so then I missed that part.


yeah, definitely the 660.

or worst case scenario, 650ti boost


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your not going to get very far overclocking a P2 810 as it's base is only 2.6GHz and has locked multi.
> your are indeed better off getting the 965BE with a base of 3.4GHz to start overclocking with the unlocked multi...
> equals a big difference in terms of overall performance..
> 
> with that being said, I hope your pairing it with a GTX 660 since this is a 660 thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so then I missed that part.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, definitely the 660.
> 
> or worst case scenario, 650ti boost
Click to expand...

660...


----------



## Blooddrunk

2.5 hours in mass effect which pegs my 660 anywhere from 50% to 100% depending on what is going on.



Ambient min/max is 29/34c. My air flow is probably above average. Both front 120mm fan ports are occupied by http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146013

Regardless of temps, I still think something is wrong with my cooler, or its junk. Reading around, the reference cooler for these style of cards are bad. I might just contact EVGA and see what they say.

Also another question, any reason that I can't control the fan past 74%? Tried searching google and couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> 2.5 hours in mass effect which pegs my 660 anywhere from 50% to 100% depending on what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient min/max is 29/34c. My air flow is probably above average. Both front 120mm fan ports are occupied by http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146013
> 
> Regardless of temps, I still think something is wrong with my cooler, or its junk. Reading around, the reference cooler for these style of cards are bad. I might just contact EVGA and see what they say.
> 
> Also another question, any reason that I can't control the fan past 74%? Tried searching google and couldn't find anything on it.


for single card, i think that's a little on the high side, considering that's what my top card in SLI get's after a few hours of bf3. And as for the fan going above 74%, you have to mod your bios to make it go up to 100%, my msi's came with 80% max...


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> 2.5 hours in mass effect which pegs my 660 anywhere from 50% to 100% depending on what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient min/max is 29/34c. My air flow is probably above average. Both front 120mm fan ports are occupied by http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146013
> 
> Regardless of temps, I still think something is wrong with my cooler, or its junk. Reading around, the reference cooler for these style of cards are bad. I might just contact EVGA and see what they say.
> 
> Also another question, any reason that I can't control the fan past 74%? Tried searching google and couldn't find anything on it.


Don't have experience with the reference cooler but 72C load is pretty standard for modern GPUs. Especially considering your ambient is in the low 30s.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> for single card, i think that's a little on the high side, considering that's what my top card in SLI get's after a few hours of bf3. And as for the fan going above 74%, you have to mod your bios to make it go up to 100%, my msi's came with 80% max...


Ah yeah, I imagined thats why. I just couldn't find info on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Don't have experience with the reference cooler but 72C load is pretty standard for modern GPUs. Especially considering your ambient is in the low 30s.


I honestly don't remember my 5770 temps in this rig while I had it for a short while. The up most concerning thing is the noise though. I posted a vid earlier today in this thread with the noise.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've hit 80C with a nice air flow and multiple fans on PS2. Like I said earlier, that's why I got a custom profile


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm not really about GPU OC'ing, but I wouldn't mind getting a little bit of a boost. Without having to mod any BIOS settings at all, does anyone know a basic config that should work on my EVGA?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm not really about GPU OC'ing, but I wouldn't mind getting a little bit of a boost. Without having to mod any BIOS settings at all, does anyone know a basic config that should work on my EVGA?


This GUIDE has everything you will need to know about overclocking kepler cards... it also applies to the 660 (non ti) too.


----------



## Garryfish

Dont know if this thread is still active, but when i try to flash my Bios, i get the error when i write nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom. It says I/0 Cannot open file 660.rom

What to do?!?!?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's still active, just wait for one of the other guys to respond. Also: the thread is about to hit 50k views


----------



## Garryfish

Ah okay, thanks Ace.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Dont know if this thread is still active, but when i try to flash my Bios, i get the error when i write nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom. It says I/0 Cannot open file 660.rom
> 
> What to do?!?!?


Can you post a HQ screenshot of where you get the error?


----------



## Garryfish

Yungbenny911, isn't it very dangerous to flash your GPU?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Yungbenny911, isn't it very dangerous to flash your GPU?


I won't say it's "dangerous", because from my experience with both Laptop V-bios flashing, and Desktop V-bios flashing, you can't end up with a totally dead GPU just by flashing with a modded bios. If you get a bad flash and brick your GPU, you can revive it just by flashing back with the help of another GPU. It could be your Integrated-GPU (HD 3000, HD 4000 e.t.c...), or another GPU on your pci-e slot. You can buy any cheap GPU from a store and use it to flash back, then return it







....


----------



## Garryfish

Yungbenny911

So i should do it?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Yungbenny911
> 
> So i should do it?


If you have a back up GPU, Yes ofcourse! lol... it's free performance increase


----------



## Garryfish

Well, i have a i5 3570k, but im not entirely sure they have a GPU on the desktop version!??!


----------



## Garryfish

And i dont know how to access the Intel HD4000 either on Desktop computers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Well, i have a i5 3570k, but im not entirely sure they have a GPU on the desktop version!??!


Create your rig by following this LINK, so i know if you're good to go depending on the components you have in your system. Tell me when you are done.


----------



## revro

a wise man said once, if you have to ask if you should do something, you should not do it









best
revro


----------



## Garryfish

Think i did it!


----------



## Garryfish

What about now?


----------



## Garryfish

No? my rig - i5 3570k overclocked to 4.2 GHZ, Hyper TX3 cooler, 650 watt silver edition XFX Pro Series, GTX 660 NON TI, P8Z77-V LX, 4X2GB Ram Hyper-X Kingston, did i miss anything!?!


----------



## Garryfish

Now? Intel I5 3570K Overclocked to 4.2 Ghz, Hyper TX3 cooler, Asus 660 overclocked, XFX Pro Series 650 watt (silver 80+), P8Z77-V LX, 4x2 Ram Hyper-x Kingston, 1TB 7200 RPM


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Now? Intel I5 3570K Overclocked to 4.2 Ghz, Hyper TX3 cooler, Asus 660 overclocked, XFX Pro Series 650 watt (silver 80+), P8Z77-V LX, 4x2 Ram Hyper-x Kingston, 1TB 7200 RPM










you're suppose to fill the "Components" section, don't write your rig specs in the details section... And btw.. you can also edit your post, you don't have to post multiple times on the Thread... just edit a single post and add what you missed out







...

your ASUS P8Z77-V LX mobo supports the HD4000 Integrated graphics, so you are good to go for flashing your bios, *BUT*.... if you are having second thoughts about flashing... Then don't.... To me there is nothing wrong with flashing, I have done it over 25 times now lol, and lots of people have done it too without any major issues... but if you have no idea what you are doing, and you still find the Guide "hard to follow"... It's best not to flash


----------



## ace ventura069

about the flashing, i will give it a try this week.
i have integrated hd4000 if something goes wrong i can flash back hopefully









but can i do it with sli enabled, or should do it one card @ a time ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> about the flashing, i will give it a try this week.
> i have integrated hd4000 if something goes wrong i can flash back hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can i do it with sli enabled, or should do it one card @ a time ?


you can do it with SLI enabled


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> you can do it with SLI enabled


ok thx for the info


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garryfish*
> 
> Now? Intel I5 3570K Overclocked to 4.2 Ghz, Hyper TX3 cooler, Asus 660 overclocked, XFX Pro Series 650 watt (silver 80+), P8Z77-V LX, 4x2 Ram Hyper-x Kingston, 1TB 7200 RPM


and get a second fan for that CM TX3...!!!
it's a must if going over 4.2GHz with a 3570K.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Blooddrunk:
My card made the same noise. I have the Superclocked version from Best Buy. Im on my second card because the first one had horrible temps, and it sounded like the fan bearings were going out. My temps are pretty high on my second card. When I am playing Skyrim the average is about 72 degrees Celsius. Right now my card is about 40 degrees and I am just browsing the web, and its pretty cold in my apartment.

Edit: This was the sound my first card made

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/2013-01-08_09-35-15_909_zps3db3cb80.mp4.html

Its not a very good video but you can hear it.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Blooddrunk:
> My card made the same noise. I have the Superclocked version from Best Buy. Im on my second card because the first one had horrible temps, and it sounded like the fan bearings were going out. My temps are pretty high on my second card. When I am playing Skyrim the average is about 72 degrees Celsius. Right now my card is about 40 degrees and I am just browsing the web, and its pretty cold in my apartment.
> 
> Edit: This was the sound my first card made
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/2013-01-08_09-35-15_909_zps3db3cb80.mp4.html
> 
> Its not a very good video but you can hear it.


Thats kinda the same noise, but the temps are about the same as your second one. Idle is much lower though.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Those seem a little high to me... But it is superclocked

EDIT: Was the clicking your mouse? Because I hear your fan spinning, it's just like mine when at high speeds.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yeah the clicking was my mouse


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6408097

just did another 3dmark11 saw a bump about 20 points

i cant tell if my pc is too slow or it is performing fine

:L

ill oc cpu more


----------



## melodystyle2003

What clocks your gpus are running?
With your (our) 4 core cpu, focus on graphics score for comparison.
~14k isnt bad!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What clocks your gpus are running?
> With your (our) 4 core cpu, focus on graphics score for comparison.
> ~14k isnt bad!!!


^^This...

*Spectre-*, considering that your GPU's are clocked lower than mine, that's a good graphics score!... And if you want to increase your Overall score, you need to overclock your CPU to 5Ghz or 4.8Ghz hehe... just for Benchmarking purposes... Other than that, your GPU's are performing fine


----------



## Eastrider

Hello all guys

I'm about to join this club finally, after 7 years with the same GPUs!









But I have a question, I run watercooling and I want the one that overclocks the best, or at least, one that allows me to tweak or improve its voltage via BIOS or something (unsure about how that lock Nvidia put works...)

My actual choices are those:

http://www.pccomponentes.com/tarjetas_graficas_nvidia_pci_express/gf_660_series/

We're ofc speaking of a Non-TI one.

What would you recommend me?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Hello all guys
> 
> I'm about to join this club finally, after 7 years with the same GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question, I run watercooling and I want the one that overclocks the best, or at least, one that allows me to tweak or improve its voltage via BIOS or something (unsure about how that lock Nvidia put works...)
> 
> My actual choices are those:
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/tarjetas_graficas_nvidia_pci_express/gf_660_series/
> 
> We're ofc speaking of a Non-TI one.
> 
> What would you recommend me?


hello and welcome!







.... do you mean, you will be watercooling the Gpu's?....If no then I'll definitely recommend the MSI 660 OC it's 193!, IMO that's the most "worth it" 660 gpu i see on that list... Overclocking is never guaranteed, so even those ones that are priced higher will not guarantee you any good overclocking results... Get the MSI, that's the one i have







... both Mine do 1293Mhz (on air) in SLI, and i have seen people that can do 1280/1306Mhz, hopefully you get something similar, or better


----------



## Spectre-

well i have been trying to go over 4.7ghz but like everyone says ivy is a buzzkill on oc'ing and heat

i am considering delidding soon

ill also do a bios flash on my 660's once my spare GTX 650ti boost comes


----------



## Yungbenny911

@Spectre-

Me too!, it's pissing me off that my h100 can barely keep up with my 3770k at 4.8 Ghz







. I miss my 2500k at 5Ghz









And btw, you got a spare 650ti Boost? did you get it just in-case something goes wrong with flashing?


----------



## Spectre-

just in case something goes wrong and i got my hands on a 650ti boost for $120

i am just waiting for haswell chips and gonna work on a house server/ entertainment pc for my living room

the 650ti boost is perfect for its performance


----------



## Yungbenny911

120$ Goodness Gracious!







, i'll be on the lookout too, and btw, your 3570k has the intel 4000 gpu in it, so you are covered if you have a bad flash. I used mine on my 3770k when i had a bad flash using the wrong Nvflash files.


----------



## melodystyle2003

One question:

I receive the first evga gtx660sc, 1163Mhz boost out of the box.
I saved bios via gpu-z and via nvflash but both appear to have bad checksum.
I used also the latest kgb tool with same results.

Code:



Code:


Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.6.2) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0600

BIOS end found 1820b

Checksum: Bad (In ROM: 00  Calculated: 32)

So i can not proceed to unlock it.
If i recall correctly this should not be happens.
I am afraid if i use other gtx660 bios that i wont be able to revert i back to stock bios cause of this bad checksum.


----------



## HanzT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Hello all guys
> 
> I'm about to join this club finally, after 7 years with the same GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question, I run watercooling and I want the one that overclocks the best, or at least, one that allows me to tweak or improve its voltage via BIOS or something (unsure about how that lock Nvidia put works...)
> 
> My actual choices are those:
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/tarjetas_graficas_nvidia_pci_express/gf_660_series/
> 
> We're ofc speaking of a Non-TI one.
> 
> What would you recommend me?


I tried running my msi 660 TF OC on both air n water(universal block) and the performance results are similar except for the noise due to the voltage limitation(1.212)

i would recommend the MSI 660 TF OC as well! its probably the best in the 193 € range.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> One question:
> 
> I receive the first evga gtx660sc, 1163Mhz boost out of the box.
> I saved bios via gpu-z and via nvflash but both appear to have bad checksum.
> I used also the latest kgb tool with same results.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.6.2) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> 
> BIOS end found 1820b
> 
> Checksum: Bad (In ROM: 00  Calculated: 32)
> 
> So i can not proceed to unlock it.
> If i recall correctly this should not be happens.
> I am afraid if i use other gtx660 bios that i wont be able to revert i back to stock bios cause of this bad checksum.


Can you attach your bios in a zip file?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can you attach your bios in a zip file?


I ve found that many had same issue, and kgb needed an update.
I posted to xtemesystems topic and wait.
Yes my bios is *this*.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I ve found that many had same issue, and kgb needed an update.
> I posted to xtemesystems topic and wait.
> Yes my bios is *this*.


I got good checksum, but... I get this error







. And for some reason, the keplerbios tweaker is not allowing me to change voltages (-_-)"


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I got good checksum, but... I get this error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And for some reason, the keplerbios tweaker is not allowing me to change voltages (-_-)"


Well i run the kgb with *compatibility xp sp3 and admin rights* and manage to unlock it!


----------



## Eastrider

Thanks everyone for the comments!

I'll be watercooling it , yes, but I've heard the MSI is pretty popular and has good cooling. That should help me a lot when selling it in the future, given it's a very famous one. I hope it overclocks as well as you mention









Would you go with passive ram and voltage cooling, or by themselves, they're fine?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments!
> 
> I'll be watercooling it , yes, but I've heard the MSI is pretty popular and has good cooling. That should help me a lot when selling it in the future, given it's a very famous one. I hope it overclocks as well as you mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you go with passive ram and voltage cooling, or by themselves, they're fine?


Watercooling the MSI 660 is not worth it AT ALL IMO... The twin frozr III cooler is more than efficient in SLI, and the money you're spending on waterblocks will just go to reduced sound. You will not see any noticeable performance increase, because your GPU will hit a wall before the temps will come into play.

I switched my side panel window on my 600t for a mesh with two side fans on low RPM's because it's getting hot in Texas again :d, and My top hottest GPU in SLI rests at 67-69c while playing crysis 3 for a few hours. TBH, i cannot hear them over my h100 roaring like a demon.. (-__-)".

If you still want to watercool them, then yes, you should get some ram heatsinks "IF" your waterblock does not cover it. To me, i would rather buy a 670 than a 660 non ti with a waterblock... just my two cents


----------



## Threx

Hi all, I just got my Inno3D iChill 660 a few days ago and am thinking if I should mod the bios. Great guide btw, Yungbenny.









On the first page of this thread there isnt a single person on the list of owners that has an inno3d card so I'm a bit worried if this particular model hasnt been tried and tested.

Would the mod program work with my card or is there a good chance there might be an error? I've done plenty of oc'ing in the past but never modded a bios before.

And if something goes wrong, how would I revert back to old bios?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey Threx,

I will need you to create your rig with all your components and get back to me when you are done. It'll help people on the Thread and forum be able to help you better







. BTW welcome to OCN


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Watercooling the MSI 660 is not worth it AT ALL IMO... The twin frozr III cooler is more than efficient in SLI, and the money you're spending on waterblocks will just go to reduced sound. You will not see any noticeable performance increase, because your GPU will hit a wall before the temps will come into play.
> 
> I switched my side panel window on my 600t for a mesh with two side fans on low RPM's because it's getting hot in Texas again :d, and My top hottest GPU in SLI rests at 67-69c while playing crysis 3 for a few hours. TBH, i cannot hear them over my h100 roaring like a demon.. (-__-)".
> 
> If you still want to watercool them, then yes, you should get some ram heatsinks "IF" your waterblock does not cover it. To me, i would rather buy a 670 than a 660 non ti with a waterblock... just my two cents


I use generic GPU-only watercooling blocks, which I had since 2006







So I only have to buy, if applicable, passive heatsinks for RAM and voltage controllers. Hence, my question if this card needs them









I don't plan to SLI again, after my bad experiences with 8800GT SLI (Input lag, massive stuttering in some games, ocassional incompatibility and lack of VRAM in comparison), but I'd really like it if you try to convince me...


----------



## groove420

I'm going to be ordering a GTX 660 this week or next, but have questions.

This is the most affordable model I can find > Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC, Windforce 2X, 2048 MB DDR5, DP

Is this a decent one to get or is it a turd?

Would this one be unlockable with the OP Yungbenny911's BIOS?

Thanks.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Picked up a MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr with a promo for $179 for my significant other's build. This card is a beast, faster than a GTX 580.


----------



## HanzT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> I use generic GPU-only watercooling blocks, which I had since 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have to buy, if applicable, passive heatsinks for RAM and voltage controllers. Hence, my question if this card needs them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan to SLI again, after my bad experiences with 8800GT SLI (Input lag, massive stuttering in some games, ocassional incompatibility and lack of VRAM in comparison), but I'd really like it if you try to convince me...


im running a universal block without heat sinks for the RAMS n Vregs, the Vreg already has some kind of built in sink (a black plate covering it). When loaded the Vregs doesn't really get hot, the RAMs heat up a little. IF u are looking at increasing OC performance, the heat sinks will not help. Get the heat sinks if u want to cool ur RAMs for longevity purpose? Just don't spend a bomb on it IMO.


----------



## oswaldini

I have problem ! Modifying and reflash the BIOS was successful as in the pictures. I only changed kgb.cfg to:

Code:



Code:


# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 20
Fan_Max = 80

because I only want slower fan.

After restart Windows 7 x64 in UEFI can't load drivers so I reflashed to original BIOS and everything is OK. What can I do ?!

Gigabyte GTX660 GV-N660OC-2GD F23 UEFI BIOS

LOG:
Quote:


> C:\nvflash>kgb.exe 660.rom unlock
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> 
> BIOS end found 1fbff
> 
> Checksum: Good! f1
> 
> Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0
> 
> Found power offsets 832f
> 
> Found fan offsets 83a9
> 
> Found voltage offsets 7649
> 
> Unlocked: Fanspeed, Power, Voltage, and Fixed Checksum!
> 
> Fan Speed Range: Min = 20 Max = 80
> 
> Power:
> Power Target: 124000
> Max Power Target: 186000 (150%)
> 
> Voltage Table:
> 1187500
> 1187500
> 11875000
> 
> 1187500
> 1187500
> 11875000
> 
> C:\nvflash>


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Threx,
> 
> I will need you to create your rig with all your components and get back to me when you are done. It'll help people on the Thread and forum be able to help you better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW welcome to OCN


Hi,

I've just done that:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134955

Anyway, the essentials:

CPU: Phenom II 955 BE
GPU: Inno3D iChill GTX 660
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H
Ram: 2x2Gb Ripjaws 1333Mhz

GPU-Z shot:

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m170/Threx93/gpuz_zps75330923.gif


----------



## melodystyle2003

Found the sweet spot for this gpu (for now):

1200/1650Mhz for 24/7.
Fan @ 60% with temps ~60°C (stock card)
3dmark11 graphics score: 7258
Valley (1680*1050)


Waiting for the second, some ram chip heatsinks and decent thermal paste/pad to see where will set for 24/7.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> I don't plan to SLI again, *after my bad experiences with 8800GT SLI* (Input lag, massive stuttering in some games, ocassional incompatibility and lack of VRAM in comparison), but I'd really like it if you try to convince me...










. That's the past mister.. 2013 SLI drivers are bliss!.. I keep telling people that i can't see stutter. I mean, i disable SLI and run a game (single card), then i Enable sli and run the same game. IMO dual Gpu's in SLI look way better than single GPU lol, of-course with 100+fps why not?







. The new 6xx series require less power draw, they run cooler in SLI, and also have standard of 2gb V-ram. I know for some configurations with lower-end cpu, there might be bottleneck, but if you have anything higher or similar to a 2500k, you're good to go with SLI. Anyways, get another card when you need it. On my end, i run most of my games in 3D mode/ 120hz, so i need all the power i can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groove420*
> 
> I'm going to be ordering a GTX 660 this week or next, but have questions.
> 
> This is the most affordable model I can find > Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC, Windforce 2X, 2048 MB DDR5, DP
> 
> Is this a decent one to get or is it a turd?
> 
> Would this one be unlockable with the OP Yungbenny911's BIOS?
> 
> Thanks.


It will be unlockable, but i just went to the gigabyte website to see if i can download the bios file, and it says, "website not responding, please try again later"







... IMO that's a red flag, get the MSI or ASUS if you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oswaldini*
> 
> I have problem ! Modifying and reflash the BIOS was successful as in the pictures. I only changed kgb.cfg to:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 20
> Fan_Max = 80
> 
> because I only want slower fan.
> 
> After restart Windows 7 x64 in UEFI can't load drivers so I reflashed to original BIOS and everything is OK. What can I do ?!
> 
> Gigabyte GTX660 GV-N660OC-2GD F23 UEFI BIOS
> 
> LOG:


Do you have lucid MVP installed?. You say you changed only the fan but it looks like you changed a whole lot, or used a different file Kgb file... your voltage is at 1.187mv, it's suppose to be 1.212mv, your TDP is at 150% when it's supposed to be 170%... Do it again with the files in the OP and DON'T change anything... Your card is not going to run at 100% FAN speed all the time, and you can just use Evga precision or MSI afterburner to set your fan curve to a max of 80%. If you're still getting errors with windows 7 then i don't know what the problem may be..







.. I have windows 8 installed on both my laptop and desktop, so maybe someone with windows 7 can help diagnose the problem for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just done that:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134955
> 
> Anyway, the essentials:
> 
> CPU: Phenom II 955 BE
> GPU: Inno3D iChill GTX 660
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H
> Ram: 2x2Gb Ripjaws 1333Mhz
> 
> GPU-Z shot:
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m170/Threx93/gpuz_zps75330923.gif


I have a good feeling you won't run into errors, I'll say, try the flashing process, but before you start, make sure you have a backup copy of your Original .ROM (v-bios) saved ub a usb thumb drive or external HDD. Your motherboard has two pcie x16 slots so if anything goes bad, you just need get another cheap gpu from a store to re-flash the bricked gpu with it's stock bios. Then when you are done re-flashing, you can return the gpu you just bought and get your money back


----------



## oswaldini

Yungbenny911 I only set in kgb.cfg Fan settings nothing else. I made one with 20-100% but get the same result. I removed power and voltage section.
When I used clean kgb.cfg I get info in log that my GTX660 have fan at 30-100% while GPU-Z shows minimum at 35%.

Short story, I only want to change the minimum fan speed from 35(30 ?!)% to 20%.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oswaldini*
> 
> Yungbenny911 I only set in kgb.cfg Fan settings nothing else. I made one with 20-100% but get the same result. I removed power and voltage section.
> When I used clean kgb.cfg I get info in log that my GTX660 have fan at 30-100% while GPU-Z shows minimum at 35%.
> 
> Short story, I only want to change the minimum fan speed from 35(30 ?!)% to 20%.


Attach a copy of the kgb files you are using and your 660's v-bios in a zipped file, let me look into it..


----------



## oswaldini

GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oswaldini*
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 121k .zip file


΄
Fan was 35-100.
It is changed to 20-100.

N660O2GD.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## ace ventura069

i just tried to flash my cards, everything went fine but now i get this
please tell me how to remove this write protection

edit found the write protect thing couple pages back

now he's asking this


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i just tried to flash my cards, everything went fine but now i get this
> please tell me how to remove this write protection
> 
> edit found the write protect thing couple pages back
> 
> now he's asking this


Have you got more than one nvidia gpu installed?


----------



## ace ventura069

yes i run sli


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> yes i run sli


Wonderfull.
This screen asks you to choose which gpu you want to flash.
Lets say you want to flash the gpu adapter on slot <0>:
nvflash -4 -5 -6 i1 bios.rom
should do the work and repeat the same by changing gpu adapter:
nvflash -4 -5 -6 i*2* bios.rom

If these commands dont work try this:
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
if succeed do a restart and flash the next gpu: --index=2

havent tried my self so be carefull on what you are doing, i just read the nvflash help.


----------



## abbeekman

I have a question, i freeze in games like every 40 seconds then my fps goes so low its unplayable, what could have gone wrong? 1254 Mhz atm, i need help!


----------



## oswaldini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> ΄
> Fan was 35-100.
> It is changed to 20-100.
> 
> N660O2GD.zip 122k .zip file


Thanks !! Can you tell me what I did wrong? How can I prepare modded BIOS only with FAN changes ? I have to see if 20% is not too little and I let you know.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Wonderfull.
> This screen asks you to choose which gpu you want to flash.
> Lets say you want to flash the gpu adapter on slot <0>:
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 i1 bios.rom
> should do the work and repeat the same by changing gpu adapter:
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 i*2* bios.rom
> 
> If these commands dont work try this:
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> if succeed do a restart and flash the next gpu: --index=2
> 
> havent tried my self so be carefull on what you are doing, i just read the nvflash help.


i closed it and restart the cmd but now i cant give them in
edit:

this is what i get tried both of what you said


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i closed it and restart the cmd but now i cant give them in
> edit:
> 
> this is what i get tried both of what you said


bios.rom is the name of the bios you d like to flash, or change it accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oswaldini*
> 
> Thanks !! Can you tell me what I did wrong? How can I prepare modded BIOS only with FAN changes ? I have to see if 20% is not too little and I let you know.


I used keplerbiostweaker program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> I have a question, i freeze in games like every 40 seconds then my fps goes so low its unplayable, what could have gone wrong? 1254 Mhz atm, i need help!


Lower a bit your clocks for a start.


----------



## buffnerd

I personally love it. Maybe Im not a hardcore enough gamer.


----------



## ace ventura069

i cant type that i just accept 0 probaly 1 too just tried 0 en hit enter.
restarted an tried the hair demo but still no luck...

edit i found it









i had to do them sepperatly








so now there both unlocked and able to go to 170%

but in the hair demo te second one don't have 1.2 v showing...


tried with the avp bench and now ist


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love it. Maybe Im not a hardcore enough gamer.


Eh. I feel like I need more umph for some games, and I hardly play any demanding games. I just like things looking pretty.

In order to SLI without sacrificing my sound card I need a new mobo, so may as well deal with it till nvidia decides what they want to do.


----------



## 51L4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6418815

woooot!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm curious, are you guys hitting the max OC possible on your cards? If so, how much power are they taking. I hear they are really low power consumers. Also: how much power do they take in SLI? I know for a fact that I have enough power to handle it, I'm just curious to see how much


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6418815
> 
> woooot!


wooot wooot!







i am just 7 points ahead on the Graphics score... What clocks are you running at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i cant type that i just accept 0 probaly 1 too just tried 0 en hit enter.
> restarted an tried the hair demo but still no luck...
> 
> edit i found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to do them sepperatly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now there both unlocked and able to go to 170%
> 
> but in the hair demo te second one don't have 1.2 v showing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried with the avp bench and now ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nvidia Hair demo does not support SLI.. it's old... and btw i see both your cards are stable at 1254mhz, you think you can go higher?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> wooot wooot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am just 7 points ahead on the Graphics score... What clocks are you running at?
> Nvidia Hair demo does not support SLI.. it's old... and btw i see both your cards are stable at 1254mhz, you think you can go higher?


what is the best way to try this?

i set it to 170% and then?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> what is the best way to try this?
> 
> i set it to 170% and then?


Increase your core clock by +40Mhz with precision X, then run the benchmark again, your gpu should reach a max boost clock of 1293mhz.. If the benchmark completes with a freeze, or driver crash, then you should try running games at that setting, if you still don't get any driver crash in games, then you can go try to add +20mhz higher; however, if you do get a driver crash, then you can reduce it to +20Mhz on the slider, and see if your cards is stable at 1280Mhz by running games and other benchmarking apps.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Increase your core clock by +40Mhz with precision X, then run the benchmark again, your gpu should reach a max boost clock of 1293mhz.. If the benchmark completes with a freeze, or driver crash, then you should try running games at that setting, if you still don't get any driver crash in games, then you can go try to add +20mhz higher; however, if you do get a driver crash, then you can reduce it to +20Mhz on the slider, and see if your cards is stable at 1280Mhz by running games and other benchmarking apps.


power target @ 170% and gpu clock 40% valley freezes
power target @ 170% and gpu clock 20% valley freezes
power target @ 170% and gpu clock 0% valley freezes


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> power target @ 170% and gpu clock 40% valley freezes
> power target @ 170% and gpu clock 20% valley freezes
> power target @ 170% and gpu clock 0% valley freezes


Reduce your memory clock...


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Reduce your memory clock...


tried every settings from mem -5 till -45
and on mem set to -35 i'm able to get to scene 11 before it freezes
so i tried the same with gpu clock but nothing...

maybe mine arent that stable....

edit

now played sniper ghost warrior 2 for about +-45min and 1st card runs @ 1241 1.2v

but the 2sec one is not using is max performance..
try to play the game again @ 1293 now.

keep you posted


----------



## Pheonix777z

Just joined the club, think I did the form right? Lol.

Ran a quick benchy with my 660's,

3960x @ 4.5Ghz
GTX 660 SLI @ 1212mhz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6420549


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Just joined the club, think I did the form right? Lol.
> 
> Ran a quick benchy with my 660's,
> 
> 3960x @ 4.5Ghz
> GTX 660 SLI @ 1212mhz
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6420549


Welcome







... are your cards over-volted yet?


----------



## Yungbenny911

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380182








Woot!!!... Currently the *#1* 660 SLI!







and i still have more head-room to overclock... My GPU's cores are at 1293Mhz (MAX), and the mem's are clocked at 3304Mhz... I know i can go higher on the mem to about 3404Mhz, but it might just yield 40 points extra lol







..... The CPU is clocked at 4.8Ghz, and it can do 5ghz, but my h100 can't handle it hehe (time to de-lid maybe?







).


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... are your cards over-volted yet?


Thanks, I used the KGB editor thing, my cards do 1212mhz @ 1.2v, really low temps aswell, very happy with them, picked them up really cheap







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Thanks, I used the KGB editor thing, my cards do 1212mhz @ 1.2v, really low temps aswell, very happy with them, picked them up really cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seems like most people that post here get an average of 1215Mhz for some reason...


----------



## mat459

Im getting 1280, 3305 memory for benchmarks (1293 is stable in some, but crashes in others) and 1254, 3305 for games. I'm pretty happy with the performance.


----------



## revro

so question is, do i have 1137mhz as evga says in gpu z or 1178mhz as msi ab claims







who knows

best
revro


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Seems like most people that post here get an average of 1215Mhz for some reason...


They can go much higher but there isn't much gain, I prefer the lower temps and quieter running. 1212 @ 1.2v is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Im getting 1280, 3305 memory for benchmarks (1293 is stable in some, but crashes in others) and 1254, 3305 for games. I'm pretty happy with the performance.










I am happy with your performance too! It's good that most people are content with mild overclocks, but i'll have to say it feels good to see someone else that's willing to pull every penny worth of performance from their GPU's


----------



## mat459

This is cool. Im actually #1 and #2 ranked in fire strike extreme.
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/fs/X/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20660&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/353364
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380487


----------



## Yungbenny911

^^ Oh nice, i did not purchase mine, i am using the free version, and takes forever to complete lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> ^^ Oh nice, i did not purchase mine, i am using the free version, and takes forever to complete lol


That's the only reason I bought it. So I can bypass those stupid demo's


----------



## mat459

I got the paid version free when I bought my second 660. I also got $150 in game coupons and a $10 MIR. Can't beat that.
Anyone play Planetside 2, World of Tanks, or Hawken?

Also, in case you didn't know, Fire Strike Extreme is designed for multi GPU systems.


----------



## ace ventura069

the all afternoon been trying to benchmark without freezes or chrashes.. but no luck

even with just the power target to 170% and the rest stock.. tried almost every other settings too

i think i have faulty cards maybe?

tried 3d mark, 3dmark 11, valley, heaven,avp etc... nothing rns the hole bench


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> the all afternoon been trying to benchmark without freezes or chrashes.. but no luck
> 
> even with just the power target to 170% and the rest stock.. tried almost every other settings too
> 
> i think i have faulty cards maybe?
> 
> tried 3d mark, 3dmark 11, valley, heaven,avp etc... nothing rns the hole bench


flash back to stock bios and see what you get with that...


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> flash back to stock bios and see what you get with that...


maybe a stupid question, but how do i flash back to stock bios


----------



## Stay Puft

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!!!... Currently the *#1* 660 SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i still have more head-room to overclock... My GPU's cores are at 1293Mhz (MAX), and the mem's are clocked at 3304Mhz... I know i can go higher on the mem to about 3404Mhz, but it might just yield 40 points extra lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The CPU is clocked at 4.8Ghz, and it can do 5ghz, but my h100 can't handle it hehe (time to de-lid maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Very nice man.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Wow great scores guys!
Gtx660 has soul!!

If i flash to mine gpu, bios with over 1.175V it is not stable.
With 1.175V it is stable at 1254 and 1267 in some benches.
Shall i try another bios?

Valley 1254/1733 (1680*1050)


3dmark11 1267/1733
7617

Firestrike 1280/1733


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have a good feeling you won't run into errors, I'll say, try the flashing process, but before you start, make sure you have a backup copy of your Original .ROM (v-bios) saved ub a usb thumb drive or external HDD. Your motherboard has two pcie x16 slots so if anything goes bad, you just need get another cheap gpu from a store to re-flash the bricked gpu with it's stock bios. Then when you are done re-flashing, you can return the gpu you just bought and get your money back


Hi,

I "successfully" modded my bios (command prompt said everything was successful), but it seems kind of buggy.

If you look at this pic, you'll see that in the hair demo, my core clock is 1267, power consumption is 69%, voltage is 1.212....although in MSI Afterburner you'll see that I haven't done anything yet. Everything is set to default.

However, in GPU-Z it still reads my boost clocks as default while MSI Afterburner graph reads it correctly as 1267Mhz. MSI Afterburner main page says everything is still default except the fan which is now 20% minimum instead of 30% factory setting.

I'm able to slide my power consumption bar to 170%, but I can only slide my voltage bar to +100 mV.

Sliding the voltage bar back and forth seems to have no effect. It's locked at 1.212 mV on the OSD.

Applying +10 core clock in Afterburner, the OSD still shows 1267Mhz. Applying +20, the OSD shows 1280Mhz.

This screenshot was taken after I clicked "reset" on Afterburner.

Edit: Unigine Valley crashes at about the 15th or so scene. Unigine Heaven crashes on the very first or second scene.
Edit2: Had to lower core clock to 1228Mhz for it to be stable through both.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> ^^ Oh nice, i did not purchase mine, i am using the free version, and takes forever to complete lol


Haha, that's why I don't bother with Firestrike, genius idea of theirs to sell more copies though. Annoy the hell out of the benchers so they have to buy full version..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Haha, that's why I don't bother with Firestrike, genius idea of theirs to sell more copies though. Annoy the hell out of the benchers so they have to buy full version..


I paid 17 dollars for it on steam. 17 dollars is the amount i spend on starbucks coffee in 4 days so it wasn't a bad buy


----------



## abbeekman

Seriously i cant start the kgb.exe file it starts but shuts down so fast! i want to change voltage and stuff, but i cant? anyone got a solution


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> Seriously i cant start the kgb.exe file it starts but shuts down so fast! i want to change voltage and stuff, but i cant? anyone got a solution


You need to run it in a command window


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I paid 17 dollars for it on steam. 17 dollars is the amount i spend on starbucks coffee in 4 days so it wasn't a bad buy


That's 17 dollars I would rather spend elsewhere, each to there own though man.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> That's 17 dollars I would rather spend elsewhere, each to there own though man.


You spent a grand on a 3960X when you should have spent half that on a 3930K and you're complaining about 17 dollars?


----------



## abbeekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You need to run it in a command window


how do i do that? sorry im a noob at these things


----------



## Gerbacio

quick question for the 660 owners

at the 189$ price per card its very tempting to get two of them....i just got this 680 EVGA 4gb and to be honest after shelling $510 for them im not terribly impressed :S ...my friend with a 670 2gb gets similar fps than me and idk why i didnt listen and got the 4gb one when i play @1080p

i was looking at the 660 since for the price point it demolishes everything in SLI

would you guys suggest me getting a 660 and SLI them? or go for a 670? and sli down the line


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You spent a grand on a 3960X when you should have spent half that on a 3930K and you're complaining about 17 dollars?


My 3960x was £500, I don't spend money on much software tend to wait for Steam sales etc so I got more towards hardware







.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> quick question for the 660 owners
> 
> at the 189$ price per card its very tempting to get two of them....i just got this 680 EVGA 4gb and to be honest after shelling $510 for them im not terribly impressed :S ...my friend with a 670 2gb gets similar fps than me and idk why i didnt listen and got the 4gb one when i play @1080p
> 
> i was looking at the 660 since for the price point it demolishes everything in SLI
> 
> would you guys suggest me getting a 660 and SLI them? or go for a 670? and sli down the line


GTX660 SLi = 1.5 x GTX680 for ~ $100 less

I think it's a win... But if you already have a 680... I'd stick with it and wait until you need more power and pick up a matching used 680 to keep yours company...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> My 3960x was £500, I don't spend money on much software tend to wait for Steam sales etc so I got more towards hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just giving you a hard time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> GTX660 SLi = 1.5 x GTX680 for ~ $100 less
> 
> I think it's a win... But if you already have a 680... I'd stick with it and wait until you need more power and pick up a matching used 680 to keep yours company...


If only the 660 could go 3 way. Would be the best bang for the buck ever created


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> GTX660 SLi = 1.5 x GTX680 for ~ $100 less
> 
> I think it's a win... But if you already have a 680... I'd stick with it and wait until you need more power and pick up a matching used 680 to keep yours company...


problem is that down the line i wont shell more money ...if i keep the 680 ill upgrade to a different series down the line...

if i do the 660 SLI ill keep them till i upgrade to a different series

just like i did with my 460....kept it till i upgraded to this card...i didnt felt it was worth it shelling 100 approx for another one

so its whats best for now and i guess the next year at least if not till 800 series

to be honest i will return the 680 ...so its either 670 or two 660!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> problem is that down the line i wont shell more money ...if i keep the 680 ill upgrade to a different series down the line...
> 
> if i do the 660 SLI ill keep them till i upgrade to a different series
> 
> just like i did with my 460....kept it till i upgraded to this card...i didnt felt it was worth it shelling 100 approx for another one
> 
> so its whats best for now and i guess the next year at least if not till 800 series


660 SLI will be great till you can buy 760 SLI


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> its either 670 or two 660!


I went from a single GTX 670 4GB to GTX 660 SLI, the 660's are way way faster. If you can get the 660's on offer like I did your sorted.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> maybe a stupid question, but how do i flash back to stock bios


Get your original ".ROM" (bios) file, and start from step 4 on the OP. i hope you made a backup, but if you did not, then either go to your manufacturers website and download your bios, or if they also don't have one uploaded there, look on the list or ask someone with a similar card as your to send you the rom file







. you can ask *Stay puft* He has the same cards as you have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> V
> Very nice man.


Thanks, did you get those babies up and running yet? (i mean your Asus 660's underwater)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Wow great scores guys!
> Gtx660 has soul!!
> 
> If i flash to mine gpu, bios with over 1.175V it is not stable.
> With 1.175V it is stable at 1254 and 1267 in some benches.
> Shall i try another bios?
> 
> Valley 1254/1733 (1680*1050)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark11 1267/1733
> 7617
> 
> Firestrike 1280/1733
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When you say it's not stable, what exactly do you mean? You mean you get crashes without even increasing the clocks? Or your card throttles more than usual?

BTW, i like where you stand now with 1.175mv, you currently have the highest single card 660 with 960 cores i have seen on this thread, your score is even higher than mine because of your higher memory clock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I "successfully" modded my bios (command prompt said everything was successful), but it seems kind of buggy.
> 
> If you look at this pic, you'll see that in the hair demo, my core clock is 1267, power consumption is 69%, voltage is 1.212....although in MSI Afterburner you'll see that I haven't done anything yet. Everything is set to default.
> 
> However, in GPU-Z it still reads my boost clocks as default while MSI Afterburner graph reads it correctly as 1267Mhz. MSI Afterburner main page says everything is still default except the fan which is now 20% minimum instead of 30% factory setting.
> 
> I'm able to slide my power consumption bar to 170%, but I can only slide my voltage bar to +100 mV.
> 
> Sliding the voltage bar back and forth seems to have no effect. It's locked at 1.212 mV on the OSD.
> 
> Applying +10 core clock in Afterburner, the OSD still shows 1267Mhz. Applying +20, the OSD shows 1280Mhz.
> 
> This screenshot was taken after I clicked "reset" on Afterburner.
> 
> Edit: Unigine Valley crashes at about the 15th or so scene. Unigine Heaven crashes on the very first or second scene.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is a difference between "*boost clock* and *max boost clock*. On the first window, Gpu-z only shows you the "boost clock" but on the monitoring window, your card will boost to it's max boost clock, which should be 1254mhz. Since you say you are crashing on heaven, try games! If you don't crash in games, then that's all you need, if you do crash in games, then set a negative clock (maybe -20) on your core clock and re-run the games







.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get your original ".ROM" (bios) file, and start from step 4 on the OP. i hope you made a backup, but if you did not, then either go to your manufacturers website and download your bios, or if they also don't have one uploaded there, look on the list or ask someone with a similar card as your to send you the rom file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . you can ask *Stay puft* He has the same cards as you have
> Thanks, did you get those babies up and running yet? (i mean your Asus 660's underwater)
> When you say it's not stable, what exactly do you mean? You mean you get crashes without even increasing the clocks? Or your card throttles more than usual?
> 
> BTW, i like where you stand now with 1.175mv, you currently have the highest single card 660 with 960 cores i have seen on this thread, your score is even higher than mine because of your higher memory clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between "*boost clock* and *max boost clock*. On the first window, Gpu-z only shows you the "boost clock" but on the monitoring window, your card will boost to it's max boost clock, which should be 1254mhz. Since you say you are crashing on heaven, try games! If you don't crash in games, then that's all you need, if you do crash in games, then set a negative clock (maybe -20) on your core clock and re-run the games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I blew one up testing alone at 1400 boost core







so i'm only running a single now.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> how do i do that? sorry im a noob at these things










... Follow the guide on the first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> quick question for the 660 owners
> 
> at the 189$ price per card its very tempting to get two of them....i just got this 680 EVGA 4gb and to be honest after shelling $510 for them im not terribly impressed :S ...my friend with a 670 2gb gets similar fps than me and idk why i didnt listen and got the 4gb one when i play @1080p
> 
> i was looking at the 660 since for the price point it demolishes everything in SLI
> 
> would you guys suggest me getting a 660 and SLI them? or go for a 670? and sli down the line


I was at this wall also... had a 670, sold it and went 660 SLI... pshhh.. nothing can touch this at this price pointv







. the performance increase was DRAMATIC!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I blew one up testing alone at 1400 boost core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'm only running a single now.


Goodness Gracious!







.... what would be your next move?... i believe that must be devastating


----------



## blackend

does gtx 660 support 3way sli?


----------



## ace ventura069

think i found the spot, but with the asus gpu tweak 
in valley a score of 61.7 now


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> does gtx 660 support 3way sli?


No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> think i found the spot, but with the asus gpu tweak
> in valley a score of 61.7 now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IDK why some cards are just refusing to go higher than 1215Mhz... Oh well, good score though







. If you can try the stock bios, do that.... maybe your card is allergic to 1.212mv


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quick question, has anyone replaced the thermal paste and noticed how the copper looked? I replaced mine a couple days after I bought it and there were scratches all over the bottom of the heat sink. Thats not normal is it? I'm wondering if that could be why my temps are what they are. If I feel the need to replace the thermal paste, I will take a picture of the heat sink.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> When you say it's not stable, what exactly do you mean? You mean you get crashes without even increasing the clocks? Or your card throttles more than usual?


No i get some weird overclocks which cause driver crash.
I'd like your experience on that:
With over 1.175V bios, on graphic's tests loading (3dmark11 or valley) on each transition i get instant clock overshooting above 1370Mhz and immediate driver crash.
I have set max boost clock to 1280, i have tried 1254 - 1319 same result. I have even set core clock and boost clock on same levels, same behavior with over 1.175V bios.
Thats why i am asking if it is bios problem.
P.e. i manage to run firestrike at 1280Mhz, not flat line but with variations from 1254-1280 but running "low" voltage doesnt not allow for higher clocks.
Not that this is a problem, i am happy even with 1200/1500 as i run everyday, only for oc food and happy hours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> BTW, i like where you stand now with 1.175mv, you currently have the highest single card 660 with 960 cores i have seen on this thread, your score is even higher than mine because of your higher memory clock


Be well








Yes memories can go easily over 1800 but they heat up fast and dont want to stress as is.
Tomorrow perhaps i ll receive the other gpu and ram heatsinks with thermal paste to test out more.
Does your cards guys has hynix ram chips? I was bit surprised since was expecting samsung chip as on review for the same model i ve read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> think i found the spot, but with the asus gpu tweak
> in valley a score of 61.7 now


Great ace have fun!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quick question, has anyone replaced the thermal paste and noticed how the copper looked? I replaced mine a couple days after I bought it and there were scratches all over the bottom of the heat sink. Thats not normal is it? I'm wondering if that could be why my temps are what they are. If I feel the need to replace the thermal paste, I will take a picture of the heat sink.


Probably could answer to this tomorrow.


----------



## BENSON519

Quick question about battlefield 3 using a evga 660 superclocked. Does anyone else get a message about bad command prompt on bf3 as soon as they overclock your card in the precision x driver. I can get around 65 fps on ultra with core clock at plus 60 and memory at plus 170, Problem is that I can only play for 5 minutes. Even if I go plus 1 on both clocks, it plays 5 minutes. Both at 0, I can play all day long if I want too. Is this just a bf3 problem?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Quick question about battlefield 3 using a evga 660 superclocked. Does anyone else get a message about bad command prompt on bf3 as soon as they overclock your card in the precision x driver. I can get around 65 fps on ultra with core clock at plus 60 and memory at plus 170, Problem is that I can only play for 5 minutes. Even if I go plus 1 on both clocks, it plays 5 minutes. Both at 0, I can play all day long if I want too. Is this just a bf3 problem?


What gpu do you have? You use stock bios? Have you check gpu temps?
I play bf3 @ 1163/1650 flat line without problem (stock bios, only memory overclocked).


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What gpu do you have? You use stock bios? Have you check gpu temps?
> I play bf3 @ 1163/1650 flat line without problem (stock bios, only memory overclocked).


With core at plus 70 and memory at plus 170 my temp was at 71c. My cpu is a i5 3570k set at factory. If I overclock anything bf3 only plays for 5 minutes and get that "bad command promt" message about nvidia drivers. All drivers have been reinstalled and updated twice since last night. Just got a new monitor and was trying to get more fps out of the card. I got the asus 24" 144hz monitor! Everything else plays perfectly without a hick up at those settings!


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is a difference between "*boost clock* and *max boost clock*. On the first window, Gpu-z only shows you the "boost clock" but on the monitoring window, your card will boost to it's max boost clock, which should be 1254mhz. Since you say you are crashing on heaven, try games! If you don't crash in games, then that's all you need, if you do crash in games, then set a negative clock (maybe -20) on your core clock and re-run the games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually, my max boost after the bios mod is 1267Mhz, not 1254Mhz.







At 1267Mhz, Unigine crashes. I ran a couple game benchmarks and it didn't crash, but for some reason at one point the system slows down during the benchmark (gpu clock remained pegged at 1267, but it looked like I was getting 10 fps when OSD showed over 30).

I had to lower the clock down to 1254Mhz and game benchmark runs fine now. Thanks for all your help so far.









And I'll be back to bug you again if I have any questions.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Actually, my max boost after the bios mod is 1267Mhz, not 1254Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1267Mhz, Unigine crashes. I ran a couple game benchmarks and it didn't crash, but for some reason at one point the system slows down during the benchmark (gpu clock remained pegged at 1267, but it looked like I was getting 10 fps when OSD showed over 30).
> 
> I had to lower the clock down to 1254Mhz and game benchmark runs fine now. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be back to bug you again if I have any questions.


Use EVGA precision, someone else reported his card going up to 1293Mhz on gpu-z, when msi afterburner reported 1267Mhz... i myself i am confused lol... but i'm glad your card is stable now though


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What gpu do you have? You use stock bios? Have you check gpu temps?
> I play bf3 @ 1163/1650 flat line without problem (stock bios, only memory overclocked).


With core at plus 70 and memory at plus 170 my temp was at 71c. My cpu is a i5 3570k set at factory. If I overclock anything bf3 only plays for 5 minutes and get that "bad command promt" message about nvidia drivers. All drivers have been reinstalled and updated twice since last night. Just got a new monitor and was trying to get more fps out of the card. I got the asus 24" 144hz monitor! Everything else plays perfectly without a hick up at those settings!


----------



## Yungbenny911

*melodystyle2003*, you came a little too close for my liking, so i pushed my top card a bit more hehe







. You still win in graphics score though







, for some reason my card gets lower graphics score









@1293Mhz (Max) 3404 (mem). 3770k @ 4.8Ghz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424013

I was also able to push my memory to 3454Mhz on SLI







. Currently *#2* on SLI 660's... ahhh...







Just a few points away...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *melodystyle2003*, you came a little too close for my liking, so i pushed my top card a bit more hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You still win in graphics score though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for some reason my card gets lower graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @1293Mhz (Max) 3404 (mem). 3770k @ 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424013
> 
> I was also able to push my memory to 3454Mhz on SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Currently *#2* on SLI 660's... ahhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few points away...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079


Thats what i am talking about! Awesome scores Yungbenny911 for this/these baby gpu/s! The scaling is great, doubles the performance!
Titan's performance, in sli, with 1/3 of the price???
Dont know but if you try with lower voltage bios files and bit lower clocks to see if this will rise a bit the graphics score? Maybe this 170W max TDP baby starves on such high clocks, dont know.

My second gpu didnt arrive today, pitty, but i ve got the vga heatsinks and mx-4 thermal paste (since phobya wasnt available).


----------



## abbeekman

is it safe taking power to 170? because i never see the graphic card use more than 110~, will it be any fps differences?


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> is it safe taking power to 170? because i never see the graphic card use more than 110~, will it be any fps differences?


Your card won't be drawing 170 the entire time. It will only draw what it needs to. And if I'm not mistaken, it's not really the power draw that's dangerous to your card, it's the max voltage that will fry it.


----------



## abbeekman

What is max voltage then?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> What is max voltage then?


1.212 is the max supported voltage... anything above that, and you could potentially fry your gpu...


----------



## ace ventura069

tried to squize it just a little bit higher
it finish the bench and then it freezes



edit: added my new fire strike results


----------



## melodystyle2003

Well higher memory clocks didnt help.
Install ram vga heatsinks and mx-4 on core. Temps drop around 4-5°C.
1267/1800 i get same graphics score at 3dmark11:

perhaps gpu is on its max from power perspective, so performance too.
To anyone may needs this info, *evga gtx660 sc (superclock) thermal pads thickness is 0.5mm* (*all of them* ).


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quick question, has anyone replaced the thermal paste and noticed how the copper looked? I replaced mine a couple days after I bought it and there were scratches all over the bottom of the heat sink. Thats not normal is it? I'm wondering if that could be why my temps are what they are. If I feel the need to replace the thermal paste, I will take a picture of the heat sink.


Mine is like this:


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Mine is like this:


Normal...

I wish EVGA would sell their 660 backplates separate from the 3gb model. Having the rear Ram "Sinked" with a good looking backplate would be awesome...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Normal...
> 
> I wish EVGA would sell their 660 backplates separate from the 3gb model. Having the rear Ram "Sinked" with a good looking backplate would be awesome...


I put some blue anodized ram chip heat sinks and looks bit better


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Mine is like this:


Yeah thats how mine looks, when I first saw mine I was a little confused because I thought they should be pretty much free of scratches, but I guess its common. My EVGA GTS 450 didn't have scratches.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Hey all! Just joined the club. Actually I've spent the last few weeks reading every single post. Yes all 150+ pages to learn as much as possible. I just want to say i love my Asus TOP sooo much! I was doing some experimenting this morning with voltages. Tried the 1.2 whatever it is and kept my power target at 110%. Next thing I knew I saw 1333mhz and about crapped myself. It stayed stable for about 5 min before it crashed. I just cant decide if I want to mess with the power target or not to try to get it more stable around the 1307mhz mark. It just worries me that this board only has a 140w TDP and 1 6 pin connector yet somehow pushing the power limit further is supposed to be safe. Any insight would be appreciated. I'm currently stable at 1254mhz/1241mhz 110% power 1.175 volts. 78.6% ASIC.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Hey all! Just joined the club. Actually I've spent the last few weeks reading every single post. Yes all 150+ pages to learn as much as possible. I just want to say i love my Asus TOP sooo much! I was doing some experimenting this morning with voltages. Tried the 1.2 whatever it is and kept my power target at 110%. Next thing I knew I saw 1333mhz and about crapped myself. It stayed stable for about 5 min before it crashed. I just cant decide if I want to mess with the power target or not to try to get it more stable around the 1307mhz mark. It just worries me that this board only has a 140w TDP and 1 6 pin connector yet somehow pushing the power limit further is supposed to be safe. Any insight would be appreciated. I'm currently stable at 1254mhz/1241mhz 110% power 1.175 volts. 78.6% ASIC.


Welcome. I'm glad you took the time to read the entire thread. We need more like you out there. 1254 is pretty respectable. Overclocking the memory will give you more of a performance boost.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Welcome. I'm glad you took the time to read the entire thread. We need more like you out there. 1254 is pretty respectable. Overclocking the memory will give you more of a performance boost.


Indeed. I forgot to mention I can do 6608mhz with minor artifacts on the mem but I run it at 6408 for stability.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Indeed. I forgot to mention I can do 6608mhz with minor artifacts on the mem but I run it at 6408 for stability.


thats really good, I cant do junk for memory OC...


----------



## ace ventura069

quick qestion:

i want to remove the plastic cover of my asus gpu.
i now i have to remove the entire gpu to do that, but what do i have to reaply when puthing it back together?
or are there any things i should beware of?
thx!


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> quick qestion:
> 
> i want to remove the plastic cover of my asus gpu.
> i now i have to remove the entire gpu to do that, but what do i have to reaply when puthing it back together?
> or are there any things i should beware of?
> thx!


Pretty straight forward just dont loose the screws as they are tiny... I lost a couple, and since u already have it apart i recommend new thermal compound


----------



## mat459

If you remove the heat sink, you have to clean off the old thermal compound and replace it with new. If not, you will have air bubbles and just a bad seal and your temps will suffer.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Also is important to know that removing the heatsink = warranty void.
Now if this can be done in a clean way without marks then perhaps you wont have problem.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Also is important to know that removing the heatsink = warranty void.
> Now if this can be done in a clean way without marks then perhaps you wont have problem.


I believe this depends on the card, and actually, I don't think I've ever seen 1 like this. You only void the warranty if you break or remove the sticker, and the sticker is usually on the bottom, unaffected by removing the shroud and heatsink.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Also is important to know that removing the heatsink = warranty void.
> Now if this can be done in a clean way without marks then perhaps you wont have problem.


I don't know about other brands but EVGA explicitly allows such modifications, provided that you can reverse them and return the unit to stock configuration prior to executing an RMA.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So if I wanted to, I could take the box off of my EVGA 660 to allow better cooling? The way my fans are on the side of the case blow air directly over the PCI lanes, so they would run right over the card.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Yes evga allows heatsink and TIM removal/change.
Others companies AFAIK dont.

Just arrived my second one.
14729 on first run. Lets see if can go bit higher.


14806


----------



## ace ventura069

just thermal grease but if there are thermal pads the may stay on?
i don't have to put new one's on it..

thx guy's


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> just thermal grease but if there are thermal pads the may stay on?
> i don't have to put new one's on it..
> 
> thx guy's


Yes thermal pads must stay on exactly where they were.
Consider use high condustivity thermal grease and if needed get fujipoly extreme thermal pads.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes thermal pads must stay on exactly where they were.
> Consider use high condustivity thermal grease and if needed get fujipoly extreme thermal pads.


i just ordered some artic silver v this should do the tric wright?

what kind of thermal pads should i order in case i need new one's?
because here in belgium....


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i just ordered some artic silver v this should do the tric wright?
> 
> what kind of thermal pads should i order in case i need new one's?
> because here in belgium....


You have to measure the thickness of your thermal pads, which your gpu using, when you open the heatsink.
You can buy from frozencpu.
Prefer the fujipoly extreme for their high 11.0 watt/mk thermal conductivity.


----------



## Threx

Quick question: Is the power usage % displayed on the OSD based on the default TDP or the modded TDP?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Also is important to know that removing the heatsink = warranty void.
> Now if this can be done in a clean way without marks then perhaps you wont have problem.


Really wow evga wont void it as long as stickers are intact. O and be wary of the little fan plug its very delicate.


----------



## mbushnaq00

I currently own the Asus GTX 660 DirectCU OC edition and I usually overclock it to 1162 without any bios mod. With the bios mod (v1212, power 150%) I was able to reach 1215-1228 but its not as stable as before. In addition I get around 1 or 2 additional frames per second only, I don't know why should I go through the hassle of modding my bios. Is there any possibility to get more out of this card than that results I have?


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbushnaq00*
> 
> I currently own the Asus GTX 660 DirectCU OC edition and I usually overclock it to 1162 without any bios mod. With the bios mod (v1212, power 150%) I was able to reach 1215-1228 but its not as stable as before. In addition I get around 1 or 2 additional frames per second only, I don't know why should I go through the hassle of modding my bios. Is there any possibility to get more out of this card than that results I have?


Try overclocking the memory. That gives a bigger performance boost. But also, a lot of guys on here can hit 1254-1280 boost.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbushnaq00*
> 
> I currently own the Asus GTX 660 DirectCU OC edition and I usually overclock it to 1162 without any bios mod. With the bios mod (v1212, power 150%) I was able to reach 1215-1228 but its not as stable as before. In addition I get around 1 or 2 additional frames per second only, I don't know why should I go through the hassle of modding my bios. Is there any possibility to get more out of this card than that results I have?


i have the same cards but had the same results
maybe you should try this after bios mod ;-) :
170% powert target
-14 gpu clok
and +250mem clock

thx for the advice melodystyle2003


----------



## solix

Hey all,

Just picked up two 660s on the cheap at 179.99 each for SLI to replace my aging Fermi 460 1GBs. Anyone else using the MSI N660 (non TF model)? I'm not able to unlock the BIOS for TDP using the GPU-Z saved or MSI site download version of the ROM and nvflash from here.

Thanks!

Results are the same on both BIOS files... hope this isn't an RTFM issue :S.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just picked up two 660s on the cheap at 179.99 each for SLI to replace my aging Fermi 460 1GBs. Anyone else using the MSI N660 (non TF model)? I'm not able to unlock the BIOS for TDP using the GPU-Z saved or MSI site download version of the ROM and nvflash from here.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Results are the same on both BIOS files... hope this isn't an RTFM issue :S.
> 
> **


Can you attach your bios in a zip file?


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a gtx 660 from evga and i unlocked the bios yesterday and when i ran some benchmarks i saw lower scores than before and then i started monitoring the performance and i saw that when i ran nvidia hair demo my core clock was at 1241 mhz and the power usage was 90% with 99% gpu load and then i ran heaven 4.0 and saw that the core clock was at 1111mhz but when the power usage went 106% it throttled back to 1045 is this normal because i wasn't expecting this after setting the voltage to 1212 what should i do? plz help

my temps are always under 65


----------



## solix

Thanks for having a look sir...

This is directly from MSI, but I can dump mine out GPU-Z(though seemingly the results are the same) as well if that proves useful.

n660_2gd5oc_bios.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey Solix... It worked easy over here







.... the max boost is at 1254Mhz, tell me if it works fine, if it does not, i'll help reduce it.









660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> my temps are always under 65


Must be nice, I was playing Far Cry 3 yesterday and my temps were at 80


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Solix... It worked easy over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... the max boost is at 1254Mhz, tell me if it works fine, if it does not, i'll help reduce it. I have the same card as you btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks for the help! Well, I was able to flash your BIOS attachment no problem, and that can be noted by the end of the BIOS .3A going to .85 in GPU-Z. However, still hitting 1175mV max, drat.

This of course assumes you passed me an unlocked BIOS file in the last attachment... if I am wrong well then obviously the situation would remain







.

Using Heaven 3.0 to generate load, but also used hair modeling app...

Running 2 660s in SLI and one 640 as dedicated PhysX on a P67 with a 2500K @ 4.2 at 1.232v

What I attached was during "boost" to catch the higher voltage.



And ran it again for the sake of thoroughness (and rebooted of course)


----------



## Yungbenny911

There is a mistake somewhere, that's not the bios i sent you.... in the bios i sent you, i increased your *Base Clock* to *1150*, and you *Boost Clock* to *1202*. And your max boost clock is suppose to be *1254mhz* as shown in the image below... Make sure you are flashing the right bios, and not a non unlocked version. I will advice you flash them one card at a time in the system.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is a mistake somewhere, that's not the bios i sent you....


Here is an md5sum of what I used:


Edit: Going to track down the tweaker and pop open the file to reduce the amount of insanity I'm feeling... thanks for hanging with me man.

Edit2: Yup, values match in Kepler tweaker as you show above exactly. Going to try and flash one at a time.


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> Here is an md5sum of what I used:
> 
> 
> Edit: Going to track down the tweaker and pop open the file to reduce the amount of insanity I'm feeling... thanks for hanging with me man.
> 
> Edit2: Yup, values match in Kepler tweaker as you show above exactly. Going to try and flash one at a time.


Edit3: Okay, did one by one, rockin... Thanks man, Rep+


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> Edit3: Okay, did one by one, rockin... Thanks man, Rep+
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










now test for stability...


----------



## blackRott9

I'm really liking the quadro 311.50 drivers. They're a little slower than the regular latest drivers but they're rock stable and IQ is great.

Doing a mod on the .inf is easy-

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377158

Driver-

http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro-tesla-grid-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-311.50-whql-driver.html


----------



## dockyfr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is a mistake somewhere, that's not the bios i sent you.... in the bios i sent you, i increased your *Base Clock* to *1150*, and you *Boost Clock* to *1202*. And your max boost clock is suppose to be *1254mhz* as shown in the image below... Make sure you are flashing the right bios, and not a non unlocked version. I will advice you flash them one card at a time in the system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is indexed on the ASIC.

The ASIC provides the number of bin.

1202 with a card that has a ASIC has a 60 to 80 does not give the same result


----------



## Yungbenny911

New Driver you guys! A driver that actually increases performance in SLI and single card!







My valley score got bumped a bit.

GeForce 320.00 Beta Driver: Download





*314.22 WHQL Driver*


*320.00 BETA Driver*


----------



## Peanuts4

Hey guys waiting on mine to arrive but lately been thinking a 7870 Tahiti card would have been a better choice since it trades blows with the 660 ti. If you guys could do it again what would you do? My card has no arrived yet so I could simply return it. Thoughts? I realize I am asking a biased bunch but I think OC.net members are some of the brightest board members.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Hey guys waiting on mine to arrive but lately been thinking a 7870 Tahiti card would have been a better choice since it trades blows with the 660 ti. If you guys could do it again what would you do? My card has no arrived yet so I could simply return it. Thoughts? I realize I am asking a biased bunch but I think OC.net members are some of the brightest board members.


Actually, the one that trades blows and sometimes is even better with RAW fps is the 7870 XT... The regular 7870 is right in-between the 660 ti and 660 non ti... IDK, it's your decision though







, if you want an AMD card go for it.. I personally play games in 3D, i used CUDA a lot, and i also love the look of Advanced Phys x in my games. That's why i have Nvidia cards in my system.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Hey guys waiting on mine to arrive but lately been thinking a 7870 Tahiti card would have been a better choice since it trades blows with the 660 ti. If you guys could do it again what would you do? My card has no arrived yet so I could simply return it. Thoughts? I realize I am asking a biased bunch but I think OC.net members are some of the brightest board members.


realize what your saying.. the 7870 Tahiti is the one on the 7900 PCB and trade blows with the HD 7950 as well as the GTX 660 Ti,
it's not your average 7870 so it depends on it's price.


----------



## kaiju

Do any of you guys who have SLI play Starcraft 2, specifically Wings of Liberty?

I'm currently considering getting SLI as my GTX660 can't play the game with AA. Currently I can max out on Ultra settings, but once I force AA, the game drops to around 20FPS.

I can't find much info on if SLI scales well in Starcraft 2, so was wondering if any of you kind folk could help.

Cheers.


----------



## Peanuts4

Cdn prices: My Gigabyte I ordered is 223.10 shipped. I don't know what it would cost me to ship back to newegg or if they have a restocking fee. But I could get a Powercolor Myst for $250 shipped. How far away in performance really is the 660 from the 660ti? Because in actuality if it is a fair bit of difference and the 7870 Tahiti is more on par with the 660 ti I dunno.. Does PhysX even work in multiplayer?


----------



## malmental

you realize the price of the 660-Ti has gone down too....?
and the $250 Myst is now only a few dollars less then the $265+ Ti..

and to be honest $223.10 for a 660 period is too much for me so I do not know what to tell you about what to do.
depends how much is it to return and get replacement plus if you want down-time..

wait it out then upgrade your mobo and CPU then go SLI 660's..?
sell it all and start over..?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Cdn prices: My Gigabyte I ordered is 223.10 shipped. I don't know what it would cost me to ship back to newegg or if they have a restocking fee. But I could get a Powercolor Myst for $250 shipped. How far away in performance really is the 660 from the 660ti? Because in actuality if it is a fair bit of difference and the 7870 Tahiti is more on par with the 660 ti I dunno.. *Does PhysX even work in multiplayer?*


Hell Yeah! it does, and btw, can't you just refuse a package without any extra costs?...


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you realize the price of the 660-Ti has gone down too....?
> and the $250 Myst is now only a few dollars less then the $265+ Ti..
> 
> and to be honest $223.10 for a 660 period is too much for me so I do not know what to tell you about what to do.
> depends how much is it to return and get replacement plus if you want down-time..
> 
> wait it out then upgrade your mobo and CPU then go SLI 660's..?
> sell it all and start over..?


I have a 2500k waiting for me. You got to keep in mind purchasing from Canadian retailers we get screwed so 223 is actually the cheapest I found. For a higher end 660.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you realize the price of the 660-Ti has gone down too....?
> and the $250 Myst is now only a few dollars less then the $265+ Ti..
> 
> and to be honest $223.10 for a 660 period is too much for me so I do not know what to tell you about what to do.
> depends how much is it to return and get replacement plus if you want down-time..
> 
> wait it out then upgrade your mobo and CPU then go SLI 660's..?
> sell it all and start over..?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2500k waiting for me. You got to keep in mind purchasing from Canadian retailers we get screwed so 223 is actually the cheapest I found. For a higher end 660.
Click to expand...

point taken on prices..








nice move on 2500K now all you need is a CPU cooler and mobo..
keep your 660 and SLi them.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> point taken on prices..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice move on 2500K now all you need is a CPU cooler and mobo..
> keep your 660 and SLi them.


But at $250 the 7870 Tahiti does seem like a good deal if I can actually get at the same prices as in the states. Does PhysX work in multiplayer? I've always had it turned on but never noticed anything amazing? Yeah I actually got my buddy to pick up the 2500k for me in Minneapolis for $160. Heck of a good deal.

Is there a OC sweet spot for the GTX 660s?


----------



## malmental

yes PhysX jams on mulitplayer too... LoL
I love PhysX and all the 'eye-candy' and that's one of the reason's I roll with nVidia.
not that many PhysX games but a few more are coming and I turn it all the way up.
I don't mind the minimal FPS hit I take with it turned up, just makes me make a stronger set-up..


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> New Driver you guys! A driver that actually increases performance in SLI and single card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My valley score got bumped a bit.
> 
> GeForce 320.00 Beta Driver: Download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *314.22 WHQL Driver*
> 
> 
> *320.00 BETA Driver*






just tried the new beta driver but valley chrashes now..


----------



## johntauwhare

Found this thread benching Heaven 4.0:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2313189

It prompted me to try and OC my twin 660s. Starting as a complete noob I've read some of this thread and it's been a help, so really big thanks for that. I've done the 660.rom BIOS unlock thing and installed EVGA PX.

Pushing up the clocks from 980/1502 base by +120/+316 gets me 1100/1660 which is my max stable in Heaven 4.0 (HD/FS, High/Extreme etc) and gets a score of 1300. But after increasing the voltage to max and increasing TDP by +20% I can only get another 20Mhz core, 1120/1660, and a score of 1333.









Would be great if someone else could run this bench so I can see how I'm doing. And I guess this is the forum to ask... Thanks.


----------



## johntauwhare

Sorry, my rig: [email protected]/1.34V, ASRock-Z77-OCFormula, Xigmatek Aegir with 2xReeven Coldwing, 16Gb G.Skill [email protected], 2xPNY GTX660s, 128Gb OCZ Vertex4, 2xToshiba 500Gb, Dell 750W psu, Dell XPS710 case, Dell U3011, Win7-64


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Found this thread benching Heaven 4.0:
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2313189
> 
> It prompted me to try and OC my twin 660s. Starting as a complete noob I've read some of this thread and it's been a help, so really big thanks for that. I've done the 660.rom BIOS unlock thing and installed EVGA PX.
> 
> Pushing up the clocks from 980/1502 base by +120/+316 gets me 1100/1660 which is my max stable in Heaven 4.0 (HD/FS, High/Extreme etc) and gets a score of 1300. But after increasing the voltage to max and increasing TDP by +20% I can only get another 20Mhz core, 1120/1660, and a score of 1333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if someone else could run this bench so I can see how I'm doing. And I guess this is the forum to ask... Thanks.


this is my score with sli 660's


----------



## melodystyle2003

Oh man i just flashed stock back after testing..
Are these new betas good ones?...
I am in dilemma no i wont succumb.. or should i..









To the friend willing to choose 7870xt's.
Been there, didnt like the noise, the bad amd drivers, the heat and the need for ocing to get the extra fps i payed for


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> this is my score with sli 660's


Thanks ace. Could U run it 1980 x 1080 full screen so I can compare please?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Thanks ace. Could U run it 1980 x 1080 full screen so I can compare please?


*Here is mine at @ 1293Mhz (Max core) mem @ 3354Mhz* with latest beta drivers....


----------



## psi_guy

Just unlocked the bios on my EVGA GTX 660 SC with the tools provided on page one of this thread. This is using 1.2125 for voltage and 170% max power target settings. Using MSi Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 9, I am only able to achieve +10 core clock and +250 memory clock (core voltage and power limit sliders at max) for a stable run through 3dMark11 (with a custom fan profile) for a score of P7221.

I understand that EVGA Precision X is the recommended overclocking utility, but I have been using AB forever and prefer it. I also understand that Heaven might be a better benchmark to test with, but again I prefer 3DMark 11.

Does my 3DMark 11 score seem right? I feel like my card should be able to push further, but something is holding it back. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

*Please note my CPU is not overclocked (locked mobo bios and non-K CPU).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458230


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> realize what your saying.. the 7870 Tahiti is the one on the 7900 PCB and trade blows with the HD 7950 as well as the GTX 660 Ti,
> it's not your average 7870 so it depends on it's price.


I also own two 7870s PE MSI edition... a few comments that drove me to this thread









1) Crossfire is completely and utterly broken currently. Maybe in July it will be fixed in software only but given NVIDIA uses both frame metering in hardware and software my hopes aren't high that will be a silver bullet. Check out the pcper articles as of late.
2) NVIDIA totally fails in OpenCL... the Pitcairns and 7970s even smoke the Titan "workstation" class NVIDIA boards in compute in most tests. In my opinion, OpenCL will be much more heavily utilized than CUDA or PhysX in future titles, and I think for any non-game stuff you might do like bitcoin mining it is no contest to go team red. Plus, as is obvious by the BIOS mod, the 7870s have much more headroom with two PCI-e connectors. So overclocking will be much better.
3) No question the GK106 is more quiet, and power efficient than 78xx / Pitcairn
4) PhysX and AMD, no big deal... on my 7870 crossfire I use a 650GTX as a dedicated PPU... there ya go... but I mean in modern titles, Mafia II, Borderlands 2, Batman AC/AA, um... yeah I mean the number of titles isn't earth shattering (pure GPU accelerated PhysX anyway, not Havok hybrids).

In single card mode it is widely accepted that the 7870 is superior to the 660 GTX if you use high AA, at which point it even climbs down the 660 Tis shorts thanks to the nerfed 192 bit bandwidth. On a 1:1 ratio, price being equal, I'd favor the 7870 assuming you don't give a crap about heat in your case, want strong compute performance, and like overclocking to the extreme. If you want pure gaming, don't OC, and want a more elegant solution, than I think GK104/106 is probably better (especially when you factor in the drivers).

If AMD's crossfire wasn't trash I probably wouldn't be on this thread, but we'll see in July. For me, I much prefer the OCing on AMDs current gen, the better OpenCL marks, but of course AMD drivers as per usual are crap... I'd love to see adaptive V-sync for AMD cards. Additionally, my 7870s are in a much bigger case... I don't think I could pull them off in the case I have my two 660s in (Antec 300).

Bottom line, for single card, I'll take a 7870(Pitcairn)/7870XT(nerfed Tahiti) any day over a 660 anything. In multi GPU, you really can only choose SLI.

If Maxwell or the 700 series(kepler refresh?) addresses compute and they freakin go back to 256 bit memory bandwidth for mid-range cards, I'll go back to NVIDIA. It matters to me because I am in the process of setting up surround/eyefinity and I'll really really need the bandwidth.

My 2 cents


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Do any of you guys who have SLI play Starcraft 2, specifically Wings of Liberty?
> 
> I'm currently considering getting SLI as my GTX660 can't play the game with AA. Currently I can max out on Ultra settings, but once I force AA, the game drops to around 20FPS.
> 
> I can't find much info on if SLI scales well in Starcraft 2, so was wondering if any of you kind folk could help.
> 
> Cheers.


This game is super CPU dependent. I was able to max this pretty well everything with a 2500K and SLI 4601GBs @1080. What is your CPU? As Yungbenny911 points out, a 660GTX is about the same as two 460 SLIs, if I recall... so there you go. With a 2500K or so I'd imagine one 660GTX OC'ed would do the job at 1920x1080

I have a number of Phenom II systems so if that is your CPU I can give you all sorts of points of reference as those are all outfitted with 460s and 560s.


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Just unlocked the bios on my EVGA GTX 660 SC with the tools provided on page one of this thread. This is using 1.2125 for voltage and 170% max power target settings. Using MSi Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 9, I am only able to achieve +10 core clock and +250 memory clock (core voltage and power limit sliders at max) for a stable run through 3dMark11 (with a custom fan profile) for a score of P7221.
> 
> I understand that EVGA Precision X is the recommended overclocking utility, but I have been using AB forever and prefer it. I also understand that Heaven might be a better benchmark to test with, but again I prefer 3DMark 11.
> 
> Does my 3DMark 11 score seem right? I feel like my card should be able to push further, but something is holding it back. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Please note my CPU is not overclocked (locked mobo bios and non-K CPU).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458230


I just switched to Precision X based on this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

I have been an afterburner user for years, but I finally just switched. It isn't that great for Kepler... but it is fabulous for Fermi gen cards when voltages/clocks are static.

I too used 3DMark Vantage/11/etc. for a number of years for my benching, but being able to leave heaven on perma-loop with a completely consistent workload proved, as others have said, to be the most accurate reflection of gaming in terms of constant worst case load, temps, etc.

3DMark tests are too varied in workload nature as to not give consistent enough load to stress the card... that has been my experience.

BTW: Precision X is nice because it can force the voltage so you aren't hitting the 70c,80c,etc. voltage/max boost drops. So you crank the fan at 69 and do 170% Power, force 1212 voltage via precision X, then your only variable is offset (- or + from 1254 in 13MHz increments). I noticed in afterburner despite screwing around with voltage, it would fluctuate wildly introducing multiple variables on me. I validated the constant voltage in GPU-Z vs. afterburner, but I was on an older version than you.


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now test for stability...


Crrraaaaaapppp 1202 in SLI max [email protected] for stable 1 hour heaven. Bleah. Knew I should have sprung for the TF cooler... wonder if those chips are cherry picked? On the other hand, with such limited OC headroom I figured why bother with the TFIII cooler (this was before I knew about the BIOS mod).

Oh well... I guess that is just a hair enough over the stock BIOS to justify the BIOS mod trouble eh? Your 1290 max boost is outrageous! Is that a Twin Frozr? One of my cards might be holding back the equation... but with AFR I wonder if there are adverse effects to running them at different clocks?


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> This game is super CPU dependent. I was able to max this pretty well everything with a 2500K and SLI 4601GBs @1080. What is your CPU? As Yungbenny911 points out, a 660GTX is about the same as two 460 SLIs, if I recall... so there you go. With a 2500K or so I'd imagine one 660GTX OC'ed would do the job at 1920x1080
> 
> I have a number of Phenom II systems so if that is your CPU I can give you all sorts of points of reference as those are all outfitted with 460s and 560s.


Thanks for the reply.

I have a [email protected], so I thought that would be enough.

I have found a compromise I like though with everything ultra in-game except for shaders which I set to low. Game still looks crisp and clean but the added benefit of being able to micro better and the colours being more vibrant. I can get constant 60FPS with that and 4x AA. That's also with shaders to medium settings. Once I hit high shaders, I have to set 2x AA. If I go all ultra settings, I need to play with no AA. Ideally I want 4x AA as I can still perceive a difference between 4x AA and 2x AA.

I guess buying a new GTX660 won't allow me to play all ultra 4xAA as I'd need a better CPU. Haswell?

NVIDIA SETTINGS:

Ambient Occlusion: QUALITY
Anisotropic filtering: 16X
FXAA: OFF
Gamma correction: ON
AA: Overrirde
AA: 2x
Transparency: MULTISAMPLE
Max pre-rendered frames: 1
Power Mgt: PREFER MAX PERFORMANCE
Anisotropic Sample: OFF
Negative LOD bias: CLAMP
Texture filtering: HIGH QUALITY
Threaded Optimisation: AUTO
Triple Buffering: ON
V-Sync: ON

IN GAME:
Everything on highest possible settings. V-sync off.
Shaders set to low, everything else ultra: 60FPS constant
Shaders set to medium, everything else ultra: 60FPS constant
Shaders set to high, everything else ultra: 40-60FPS
Shaders set to ultra, everything else ultra: 20-40FPS


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have a [email protected], so I thought that would be enough.
> 
> I have found a compromise I like though with everything ultra in-game except for shaders which I set to low. Game still looks crisp and clean but the added benefit of being able to micro better and the colours being more vibrant. I can get constant 60FPS with that and 4x AA. That's also with shaders to medium settings. Once I hit high shaders, I have to set 2x AA. If I go all ultra settings, I need to play with no AA. Ideally I want 4x AA as I can still perceive a difference between 4x AA and 2x AA.
> 
> I guess buying a new GTX660 won't allow me to play all ultra 4xAA as I'd need a better CPU. Haswell?
> 
> NVIDIA SETTINGS:
> 
> Ambient Occlusion: QUALITY
> Anisotropic filtering: 16X
> FXAA: OFF
> Gamma correction: ON
> AA: Overrirde
> AA: 2x
> Transparency: MULTISAMPLE
> Max pre-rendered frames: 1
> Power Mgt: PREFER MAX PERFORMANCE
> Anisotropic Sample: OFF
> Negative LOD bias: CLAMP
> Texture filtering: HIGH QUALITY
> Threaded Optimisation: AUTO
> Triple Buffering: ON
> V-Sync: ON
> 
> IN GAME:
> Everything on highest possible settings. V-sync off.
> Shaders set to low, everything else ultra: 60FPS constant
> Shaders set to medium, everything else ultra: 60FPS constant
> Shaders set to high, everything else ultra: 40-60FPS
> Shaders set to ultra, everything else ultra: 20-40FPS


Have a look here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6276/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-review-gk106-rounds-out-the-kepler-family/11

~ 96FPS 1080p Ultra + 4xMSAA on a 660 but with a 3960x

Most of the benchmarks I have looked at show 2500K as the point of entry where GPU bottlenecks taper off(versus say a Quad Core or a Phenom II/Visherah). IPC improvements from IB and Haswell are like single digit gains, and in some small cases losses with respect to GPU bottlenecks. I have an IB and a SB system, and I'd argue SB -> IB/Haswell for alleviating bottlenecks for GPUs is pretty well a waste of money, IMO. Others may have different observations. In other words, SB is the cost of entry to a modern system for good GPU throughput. I doubt that is your issue.

One observation on OCing SB that bit me... I have a similar OC to you, 4.2 @ 1.232v. Are you running Turboboost? If you have Vista,7, or 8, check your power profile minimum/maximum %. I noticed with a 5% min and a 100% max Turboboost wouldn't kick in nearly as much as it should have and murdered my Company of Heroes and StarCraft II FPS. I was about to nuclear on my GPUs until I realized this. If you have turboboost disabled or min/max performance in Power Profile at 100% then it seems like you might have some other issue. I used Speedstep/Turboboost overclocking on a core # basis so I had to enable EIST on my P67 MSI. I just set my windows min to 100%, and with C1E and Speedstep/EIST I still get very decent idles.

On my current GTX 660 SLI (at stock) w/ 2500k @ 4.2 using adaptive V-sync I'm always walled up against 60fps during the entire single player campaign with max settings. I should try one card to see if I get similar results.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> *snip*


Thanks for the lengthy and informative response solix. It is much appreciated.

To tell you the truth I'm using a torrented version of the game and will buy it on Thursday. Perhaps having only the 1.2 patch and not 1.5+ is my problem. I see the new patch in the anandtech link shows Nvidia pulling ahead of AMD, but whether that means the FPS is better than previous patches, I guess I'll have to find out myself. I've seen alot of flak about the 1.5+ patch in the SC2 forums, as to why I'm apprehensive about getting the full game yet.

I pretty much made my mind up today that the game is worthy of my money though. I actually tried the game when it came out and didn't like it (prefer CNC as an RTS franchise) but after watching the caster Husky on YouTube for the past month, I've got the urge to get on the ladder. Of course, I will be playing low settings for that but I definitely want to do the SP on brutal (with max settings







) before I get my hands dirty.

You were right about my power settings. I had a video editor which added it's own power settings without letting me know. I changed it to max performance but I'm still getting the frame drops. Especially with Protoss and having 5+ pylons selected in one area. The blue glow from them seem to really hamper the FPS. If you could check this with the latest SC2 patch, I'd be forever grateful. Otherwise I think 4xAA is do-able now (40-60FPS) with a maxed out CPU. Cheers, man.

My 2500K is a pretty terrible overclocker, I can get 4.5GHz at 1.356C (Air cooled Xigmatek Gaia and 4.6GHz at 1.4v!) using an offset. Using a 5-100% min/max CPU keeps my CPU nice and cool (34C idle, 80C load) but at 100% CPU in the power settings puts my idle temps at mid to high 40's (albeit that's the highest single core temp and I haven't tested load temps, but guessing the 80's too). As it's Summer now the room temps have soared to the mid 20's. I can also do 4GHz at 1.2v but haven't tested 4.1 to 4.4Ghz. I thought I had EIST enabled but the CPU is still max on idle. I will play around with the BIOS settings some more.

Just had a look and is it even possible to have the CPU underclock if you leave max performance (100%) in the power settings in the control panel.

I had Speedstep on custom with CPU C3 Report Disabled, CPU C6 Report Enabled and Package C State Limit using C0. C1E was also enabled. Using these settings my CPU would undervolt but with max CPU in power settings it wouldn't. I then changed Speedstep to Enabled in the BIOS and it still wouldn't undervolt. Any ideas?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Nice improvement on Valley with the new 320.00 drivers (clocks 1254/1700)


----------



## woodgooner2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Here is mine at @ 1293Mhz (Max core) mem @ 3354Mhz* with latest beta drivers....


Very nice, do you get any artifacts, flickering, tearing (even just 1!) or is it completely stable throughout the benchmark?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Just unlocked the bios on my EVGA GTX 660 SC with the tools provided on page one of this thread. This is using 1.2125 for voltage and 170% max power target settings. Using MSi Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 9, I am only able to achieve +10 core clock and +250 memory clock (core voltage and power limit sliders at max) for a stable run through 3dMark11 (with a custom fan profile) for a score of P7221.
> 
> I understand that EVGA Precision X is the recommended overclocking utility, but I have been using AB forever and prefer it. I also understand that Heaven might be a better benchmark to test with, but again I prefer 3DMark 11.
> 
> Does my 3DMark 11 score seem right? I feel like my card should be able to push further, but something is holding it back. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Please note my CPU is not overclocked (locked mobo bios and non-K CPU).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458230


A simple test you can do is that using stock bios to check what boost and core freq your gpu can hold running a benchmark on valley.
Mine evga gtx660 sc's dont like 1.215V but 1.175V.
Do that and perhaps could assist you if i can


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> Crrraaaaaapppp 1202 in SLI max [email protected] for stable 1 hour heaven. Bleah. Knew I should have sprung for the TF cooler... wonder if those chips are cherry picked? On the other hand, with such limited OC headroom I figured why bother with the TFIII cooler (this was before I knew about the BIOS mod).
> 
> Oh well... I guess that is just a hair enough over the stock BIOS to justify the BIOS mod trouble eh? Your 1290 max boost is outrageous! Is that a Twin Frozr? One of my cards might be holding back the equation... but with AFR I wonder if there are adverse effects to running them at different clocks?


I have the twin frozr III OC N660's.... and did you know what your max boost clock was with 1.175mv?... If you do not, try using the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to reduce only your voltage to 1.18x or 1.17x. Some cards do not play fine with 1.212mv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> Very nice, do you get any artifacts, flickering, tearing (even just 1!) or is it completely stable throughout the benchmark?


Not at all, that's my 24/7 overclock (I guess i am one lucky...







) .... I only get artifacts and Immediate driver crashes when i try to increase my memory clock to 3454Mhz









It's stable in 3dmark 11, but not stable on heaven 4.0 or 3.0


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Thanks for the lengthy and informative response solix. It is much appreciated.
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm using a torrented version of the game and will buy it on Thursday. Perhaps having only the 1.2 patch and not 1.5+ is my problem. I see the new patch in the anandtech link shows Nvidia pulling ahead of AMD, but whether that means the FPS is better than previous patches, I guess I'll have to find out myself. I've seen alot of flak about the 1.5+ patch in the SC2 forums, as to why I'm apprehensive about getting the full game yet.
> 
> I pretty much made my mind up today that the game is worthy of my money though. I actually tried the game when it came out and didn't like it (prefer CNC as an RTS franchise) but after watching the caster Husky on YouTube for the past month, I've got the urge to get on the ladder. Of course, I will be playing low settings for that but I definitely want to do the SP on brutal (with max settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) before I get my hands dirty.
> 
> You were right about my power settings. I had a video editor which added it's own power settings without letting me know. I changed it to max performance but I'm still getting the frame drops. Especially with Protoss and having 5+ pylons selected in one area. The blue glow from them seem to really hamper the FPS. If you could check this with the latest SC2 patch, I'd be forever grateful. Otherwise I think 4xAA is do-able now (40-60FPS) with a maxed out CPU. Cheers, man.
> 
> My 2500K is a pretty terrible overclocker, I can get 4.5GHz at 1.356C (Air cooled Xigmatek Gaia and 4.6GHz at 1.4v!) using an offset. Using a 5-100% min/max CPU keeps my CPU nice and cool (34C idle, 80C load) but at 100% CPU in the power settings puts my idle temps at mid to high 40's (albeit that's the highest single core temp and I haven't tested load temps, but guessing the 80's too). As it's Summer now the room temps have soared to the mid 20's. I can also do 4GHz at 1.2v but haven't tested 4.1 to 4.4Ghz. I thought I had EIST enabled but the CPU is still max on idle. I will play around with the BIOS settings some more.
> 
> Just had a look and is it even possible to have the CPU underclock if you leave max performance (100%) in the power settings in the control panel.
> 
> I had Speedstep on custom with CPU C3 Report Disabled, CPU C6 Report Enabled and Package C State Limit using C0. C1E was also enabled. Using these settings my CPU would undervolt but with max CPU in power settings it wouldn't. I then changed Speedstep to Enabled in the BIOS and it still wouldn't undervolt. Any ideas?


Actually, if I recall correctly the most important improvement patches brought since release was the utilization of more than 2 cores. I believe the early versions of the game more or less made it a dual core kind of game, but the latest ones use 4 way more effectively. I don't recall what version that effectively became true, but you may or may not be running optimally. Others can feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have the twin frozr III OC N660's.... and did you know what your max boost clock was with 1.175mv?... If you do not, try using the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to reduce only your voltage to 1.18x or 1.17x. Some cards do not play fine with 1.212mv


Stock BIOS settings(as reported by KeplerBiosTweaker from BIOS ROM file)
Base Clock 1006.0MHz
Boost Clock 1071.5MHz
Boost Limit 1228.5MHz
Memory Clock 3004MHz
Max Voltage 1150.0mV(1175.0mV measured by GPU-Z 0.6.7 under peak burst load during Heaven 3.0)
Modded BIOS settings(as reported by KeplerBiosTweaker from BIOS ROM file)
Base Clock 1150.0MHz
Boost Clock 1202.0MHz
Boost Limit 1254.5MHz
Memory Clock 3004MHz
Max Voltage 1212.5mV

I actually had to bump down another notch to get completely stable around 1185 which is in my stock boost clock range... maybe I should try lower voltage. These are the ho-hum coolers but I don't think heat is my issue... I went 100% fan speed during testing just to remove that from the equation and flirted with 70c or so.

I'll probably bounce back to stock or lower the file you gave me in terms of voltage to look for more stability. I don't think I'm utilizing any of the headroom the voltage bump gave me so why run extra heat with potentially lower stability. Will test after work :-D.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Here is mine at @ 1293Mhz (Max core) mem @ 3354Mhz* with latest beta drivers....


Great score! Thanks Yungbenny911. If I'm getting 1333 then I'm in the ballpark. BTW what voltage and TDP settings did you use?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Great score! Thanks Yungbenny911. If I'm getting 1333 then I'm in the ballpark. BTW what voltage and TDP settings did you use?


my voltage is at 1.212mv (Max), and TDP is at 170% (Max), normally my TDP gets up to 123% AVG


----------



## Dektuura

I am very tempted to get another Twin Frozr 660 because i'm not satisfied by the performance but i'm not sure that my Bitfenix Prodigy can handle them in terms of cooling. How hot your 660 SLIs are running and what kind of cooling do you have in your case?
And also how much the life span is decreased when running @1.212mV?

Ps. Running @1228 core and 3385 memory because BF3 hates overclocks







.


----------



## malmental

can you even fit SLi 660's or SLi anything in a BitFenix Prod..?


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> can you even fit SLi 660's or SLi anything in a BitFenix Prod..?


I modded a mATX board to it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> can you even fit SLi 660's or SLi anything in a BitFenix Prod..?
> 
> 
> 
> I modded a mATX board to it.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that, quite interesting..
modded like how.?
got pics or links so I can check it out, I was thinking of a Prod build..?


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I didn't know that, quite interesting..
> modded like how.?
> got pics or links so I can check it out, I was thinking of a Prod build..?


I don't have any pictures but you can find lots of pictures in the internet. My own is in a vertical position but mATX boards can even fit in the normal position. There are mods with ATX boards and even with an E-ATX board







.
http://www.tonymacx86.com/retail-cases/85066-neilharts-prodigy-black-one-atx-mini-itx-case.html here is one with an ATX board.

PS. little off-topic







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> I am very tempted to get another Twin Frozr 660 because i'm not satisfied by the performance but i'm not sure that my Bitfenix Prodigy can handle them in terms of cooling. How hot your 660 SLIs are running and what kind of cooling do you have in your case?
> And also how much the life span is decreased when running @1.212mV?
> 
> Ps. Running @1228 core and 3385 memory because BF3 hates overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you have a side panel fan that blows air on the gpu's it will stay cool, at least not as hot as it would be without a side fan. I took out my 600t's side panel window and put two fan's on the replacement mesh. Now my top GPU stays at about 64-67c on load on crysis 3.


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you have a side panel fan that blows air on the gpu's it will stay cool, at least not as hot as it would be without a side fan. I took out my 600t's side panel window and put two fan's on the replacement mesh. Now my top GPU stays at about 64-67c on load on crysis 3.


There seems to be enough room so i'll just stab a few holes to the side panel and throw a side fan. I just need to buy a new PSU and 550w should probably be enough.
Off to test the new beta drivers and run some benchmarks!


----------



## Dektuura

And crazy overclocks Yungbenny :O. I always get the stuff that sucks at OC'ing.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> There seems to be enough room so i'll just stab a few holes to the side panel and throw a side fan. I just need to buy a new PSU and 550w should probably be enough.
> Off to test the new beta drivers and run some benchmarks!










Post your results when you are done.


----------



## solix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have the twin frozr III OC N660's.... and did you know what your max boost clock was with 1.175mv?... If you do not, try using the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to reduce only your voltage to 1.18x or 1.17x. Some cards do not play fine with 1.212mv
> Not at all, that's my 24/7 overclock (I guess i am one lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .... I only get artifacts and Immediate driver crashes when i try to increase my memory clock to 3454Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stable in 3dmark 11, but not stable on heaven 4.0 or 3.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> I am very tempted to get another Twin Frozr 660 because i'm not satisfied by the performance but i'm not sure that my Bitfenix Prodigy can handle them in terms of cooling. How hot your 660 SLIs are running and what kind of cooling do you have in your case?
> And also how much the life span is decreased when running @1.212mV?
> 
> Ps. Running @1228 core and 3385 memory because BF3 hates overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


BF3, I find, of all games, is just the best overall at weeding out bad overclocks. I use 64 player MP to shake out my OCs alongside of Heaven. It isn't that it hates overclocks, it's that it has the most stringent bar. If it crashed because of an OC, your card had no business running that high in the first place







. It actually impresses me how quickly it will bail on a bad OC.

Based on my experience using a number of Shuttle SFF cases, I had infinitely greater success with blower/EE style coolers. Even with the increased noise of blowers they still stayed so much cooler that they ultimately were much quieter. Even in micro-atx cases the difference was staggering. You should have heard my Twin Frozr 560 Ti in my Shuttle case... it was so awful it started buffeting because of the lack of air flow and made the most annoying sounds ever under load. A rhythmic, oscillating breathing sound over top small screaming fans that sounded like a jet on the tarmac. I always had to underclock it. I'm surprised you were able to tolerate a Twin Frozr design in your Mini-ITX with all the heat going in to the case. What are your load temps? If under 80c I'm surprised.

I'm running 2 660s (non Twin Frozr, non-blower card, single fan shroud type) in an Antec 300 with a top 140mm intake, two 120mm intakes, one 120mm side intake, and one 120mm exhaust all noctuas. I have an i5-2500k with a 212 EVO OC'ed to 4.2 and using stock clocks/voltage and the following fan profile my cards never go over 78c in heaven for 1+ hours, which is my magic temp I want to stay at at the expense of noise.
79c -> 100% speed
78c -> 70% speed
74c -> 50% speed
70c -> 45% speed
30c -> 40% speed


----------



## solix

Okay went back to stock voltage and was able to hit 1228 no problem... guess I'll mod the BIOS to do 1175 and boost max of 1228? I guess my cards hate 1212mV...


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solix*
> 
> BF3, I find, of all games, is just the best overall at weeding out bad overclocks. I use 64 player MP to shake out my OCs alongside of Heaven. It isn't that it hates overclocks, it's that it has the most stringent bar. If it crashed because of an OC, your card had no business running that high in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It actually impresses me how quickly it will bail on a bad OC.
> 
> Based on my experience using a number of Shuttle SFF cases, I had infinitely greater success with blower/EE style coolers. Even with the increased noise of blowers they still stayed so much cooler that they ultimately were much quieter. Even in micro-atx cases the difference was staggering. You should have heard my Twin Frozr 560 Ti in my Shuttle case... it was so awful it started buffeting because of the lack of air flow and made the most annoying sounds ever under load. A rhythmic, oscillating breathing sound over top small screaming fans that sounded like a jet on the tarmac. I always had to underclock it. I'm surprised you were able to tolerate a Twin Frozr design in your Mini-ITX with all the heat going in to the case. What are your load temps? If under 80c I'm surprised.
> 
> I'm running 2 660s (non Twin Frozr, non-blower card, single fan shroud type) in an Antec 300 with a top 140mm intake, two 120mm intakes, one 120mm side intake, and one 120mm exhaust all noctuas. I have an i5-2500k with a 212 EVO OC'ed to 4.2 and using stock clocks/voltage and the following fan profile my cards never go over 78c in heaven for 1+ hours, which is my magic temp I want to stay at at the expense of noise.
> 79c -> 100% speed
> 78c -> 70% speed
> 74c -> 50% speed
> 70c -> 45% speed
> 30c -> 40% speed


Max temp that i have seen while playing Bf3 for a couple of hours is 70c.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I am really liking this new driver in SLI







.... I spent too much time playing Kingdoms of Amalur all over again, that i did not get to finish this game yet







... Guess i will go back to playing it for sometime

*Ultimate Settings (FXAA)*


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey guys, figured I'd let you guys know that I'm putting my EVGA 660 to good use - I started folding!
I really want my SLI now... Maybe at the end of the week. It's a huge maybe, but it might happen. I have opted for cancer research - it's plagued my family, so I figured that's what I would start on


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, figured I'd let you guys know that I'm putting my EVGA 660 to good use - I started folding!
> I really want my SLI now... Maybe at the end of the week. It's a huge maybe, but it might happen. I have opted for cancer research - it's plagued my family, so I figured that's what I would start on


----------



## blackRott9

I was getting a "driver stopped responding" crash in the Heaven 4.0 bench @1215MHz when using the 320 driver. Setting the below made it vanish.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/106mod.jpg/


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, figured I'd let you guys know that I'm putting my EVGA 660 to good use - I started folding!
> I really want my SLI now... Maybe at the end of the week. It's a huge maybe, but it might happen. I have opted for cancer research - it's plagued my family, so I figured that's what I would start on










that is a really nice thing to do!


----------



## Dektuura

@1228MHz core 3386MHz memory with 320.00 drivers


----------



## Pheonix777z

Latest run of 3DMark 11 with latest 'beta' drivers.

P12757

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6466833


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Just got my brand new Evga Superclocked GTX 660 a few days ago. Seems like a great card so far. But, man. Did I get a complete dud for a overclocker. 110% power target. I can only manage +39MHz on the base clock with a final boost of 1176MHz.. Stock boost maxes out at 1137MHz. Anyone else receive a pooper for overclocking? I know its luck of the gpu draw. But, sheesh. Seems like many folks with the same card and reviews got very decent overclocks on the base.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Just got my brand new Evga Superclocked GTX 660 a few days ago. Seems like a great card so far. But, man. Did I get a complete dud for a overclocker. 110% power target. I can only manage +39MHz on the base clock with a final boost of 1176MHz.. Stock boost maxes out at 1137MHz. Anyone else receive a pooper for overclocking? I know its luck of the gpu draw. But, sheesh. Seems like many folks with the same card and reviews got very decent overclocks on the base.


You need to unlock it to get the most from it 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Does anyone know how to get the folding sig working? This is the best I can do. Everything else just shows a blank field.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Just got my brand new Evga Superclocked GTX 660 a few days ago. Seems like a great card so far. But, man. Did I get a complete dud for a overclocker. 110% power target. I can only manage +39MHz on the base clock with a final boost of 1176MHz.. Stock boost maxes out at 1137MHz. Anyone else receive a pooper for overclocking? I know its luck of the gpu draw. But, sheesh. Seems like many folks with the same card and reviews got very decent overclocks on the base.


Stock as is, set power to +110, +300 the memories and +50 the core.
I get 1201/1650 stable on both cards, with stock bios in sli or single gpu mode.
One gpu stock is stable at 1160 and the other at 1147.
It is important, in order to have flat line on gpu core freq, to set fan profiles like that so temp never goes higher than 70°C, where is the throttling point of kepler chips.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Looking to see which 660 I want to get when I get the money. Are the ASUS cards good? I love my mobo, but I don't know how good the cards are right now. I saw some people didn't like some MSI/ASUS cards due to drivers (or something), but that was a while back. I'm also seeing Zotac has a dual fan 660 at the same price

EDIT: Just wanting to double check - you can SLI two different brands, right?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looking to see which 660 I want to get when I get the money. Are the ASUS cards good? I love my mobo, but I don't know how good the cards are right now. I saw some people didn't like some MSI/ASUS cards due to drivers (or something), but that was a while back. I'm also seeing Zotac has a dual fan 660 at the same price
> 
> EDIT: Just wanting to double check - you can SLI two different brands, right?


The Asus DCU cards very are good... People that have been posting lately have not been seeing good overclocks with the MSi for some reason... And yes, you can SLI two different brands, IF they are the same memory size e.g... (*Asus DCU II 660 2gb* and *MSI TF III 660 2gb*). However, i would recommend you get the same brand if you can... So you don't run into issues with bios, and flashing.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm probably going to buy the ASUS then. My friend is wanting to get a decent computer and I'll end up building it for him. I'll sell my current GPU to him, then buy another ASUS.

He was extremely restricted when it came to budget but I told him a decent laptop to get. It had an A6 in it (this was when the good A8's just came out) for around $340. He ended up getting a desktop with a E-300 in it...









So now... I have found a good upgrade path that he can use. Starting at $300 he can end up getting a good 8350 build down the road. But something tells me, he will beat me to SR, that should be about the time is reaches that point


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> You need to unlock it to get the most from it
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


Has anyone done a video how to on this?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Has anyone done a video how to on this?


There is a step by step guide on the first post


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looking to see which 660 I want to get when I get the money. Are the ASUS cards good? I love my mobo, but I don't know how good the cards are right now. I saw some people didn't like some MSI/ASUS cards due to drivers (or something), but that was a while back. I'm also seeing Zotac has a dual fan 660 at the same price
> 
> EDIT: Just wanting to double check - you can SLI two different brands, right?


I have read from several sites that they believe the MSI cards have some BIOS optimizations which help them perform a little better than the other brands at the same speeds. I personally have an ASUS TOP. I don't regret it one bit. What sold me on it was an article by ASUS on the ROG forums explaining the process of TOP GPU selections. I came away feeling confident of its overclocking abilities. So really I don't think you could go wrong with either. ASUS TOPs are going for 214.99 on Amazon.







I'd love to get another one and give Yungbenny911 a good challenge but I currently game on a 1680x1050 monitor and I think he's at 1080p.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> I have read from several sites that they believe the MSI cards have some BIOS optimizations which help them perform a little better than the other brands at the same speeds. I personally have an ASUS TOP. I don't regret it one bit. What sold me on it was an article by ASUS on the ROG forums explaining the process of TOP GPU selections. I came away feeling confident of its overclocking abilities. So really I don't think you could go wrong with either. ASUS TOPs are going for 214.99 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd love to get another one and give Yungbenny911 a good challenge but I currently game on a 1680x1050 monitor and I think he's at 1080p.*


Oh my! someone wants to take my Title!







LOL... To be honest, it kinda sucks having one of "If not the" fastest SLI 660's on OCN...







.. I mean it's cool to have the "so-called" fastest cards, but i just wish the gap between my setup and most of you guys setups was a lot closer, so everyone get their money's 100% worth... Out of all my setups in the past, my 660 SLI has been the best performance per dollar setup hands down!...

I will soon be selling my cards though and getting 770's or 780's in SLI... I am still thinking of a price that won't be outrageous on my 660's lol... But considering they can do 1293mhz each... If what i think is "worth it" for them is not worth it to buyers, i would prefer to keep them and use them for another build in the living room.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> EDIT: Just wanting to double check - you can SLI two different brands, right?


Yes, but it would be better to get a matching pair on the same bios imho. Looks better and both cards will likely reach the same clocks rather than one holding the other back..


----------



## Threx

Question:

I'm in a certain game right now and what I think is happening is I'm being badly bottlenecked by my Phenom ii 955 (oc'ed to 3.8Ghz).

In the game, I park my character in an area where there are lots of people, set the game to max settings on 1080p, and I just stand there holding down my arrow key to spin my camera around. The GPU is throttling down to 1137 instead of the 1228 max boost I usually get. My max temp is 46c so it's definitely not a temperature issue.

My fps fluctuates between 17-26 fps while spinning the camera, and GPU usage fluctuates between 47-54%.

So, can anyone confirm this is a case of severe CPU throttling?









Oh, and another question I asked a few pages ago but wasn't answered. The power consumption % on the OSD, is that based on the default TDP or the modded TDP?


----------



## revro

buy 1440p or 1600p







i did and my gpu is running at 99%

just checked and looks like phenom 955 and q9550 have same passmark cpu score 4036vs4056 but in heavy gaming FC2 intel achieves 59,3fps vs 51fps
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=88

this article shows that cpu bottleneck is seen only on lower resolutions
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,7.html

best
revro


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is a step by step guide on the first post


So "No"...

I have been using MSI afterburner since it came out a few years back. How do you guys find Precision X and whatever Gigabyte has to offer. The Gigabyte one looks flashy but confusing. Does the Precisio X work well on other manufacturers cards like MSI's? I wouldn't mind trying something better than MSI afterburner but it has been great so not sure if it's worth switching.


----------



## Ultisym

Solved


----------



## Desolator2B

Asus 660 reporting in.


----------



## Ultisym

Solved


----------



## Ultisym

solved


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Does the Precisio X work well on other manufacturers cards like MSI's?


Yes it works on all cards.


----------



## Ultisym

solved


----------



## melodystyle2003

Ultisym you own this gpu? Can not pulled it your self? I am interested too on reading this bios, if possible.


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh my! someone wants to take my Title!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... To be honest, it kinda sucks having one of "If not the" fastest SLI 660's on OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I mean it's cool to have the "so-called" fastest cards, but i just wish the gap between my setup and most of you guys setups was a lot closer, so everyone get their money's 100% worth... Out of all my setups in the past, my 660 SLI has been the best performance per dollar setup hands down!...
> 
> I will soon be selling my cards though and getting 770's or 780's in SLI... I am still thinking of a price that won't be outrageous on my 660's lol... But considering they can do 1293mhz each... If what i think is "worth it" for them is not worth it to buyers, i would prefer to keep them and use them for another build in the living room.


Yeah, you can't understand how depressing it is to have such a weak overclocker like my own!


----------



## johntauwhare

Max boost 1319MHz. Reference 980, OC+120, Boost+53, Kepler ~+166 (but why not divisible by 13?).

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/EVGAPX1319MHz_zps4cdd0161.jpg.html


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> my voltage is at 1.212mv (Max), and TDP is at 170% (Max), normally my TDP gets up to 123% AVG


Thanks for those settings. I'm on your tail now..

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...x1080FS8xAAUQExT10801650_zps28dfda46.jpg.html

Better than my score of 1333 at 1120/1660. I down clocked to 1085/1650 but increased the TDP limit to 170% (draw was only about 125%) ~62C temps. A lower core OC may have helped it hold on to a higher Kelpler boost; it seems to max out at 1319 but I can't see that running full screen.


----------



## Ultisym

Solved


----------



## MadGoat

bahh, im way off....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Max boost 1319MHz. Reference 980, OC+120, Boost+53, Kepler ~+166 (but why not divisible by 13?).
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/EVGAPX1319MHz_zps4cdd0161.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Thanks for those settings. I'm on your tail now..
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...x1080FS8xAAUQExT10801650_zps28dfda46.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than my score of 1333 at 1120/1660. I down clocked to 1085/1650 but increased the TDP limit to 170% (draw was only about 125%) ~62C temps. A lower core OC may have helped it hold on to a higher Kelpler boost; it seems to max out at 1319 but I can't see that running full screen.










1320Mhz.... Are you on the latest beta drivers?... I had 53.2 FPS on Heaven 4.0 before, but the latest beta driver gave me that 1.5 FPS boost... You're lucky! And i bet you can beat my scores if you tweak your memory clocks a little higher... BTW you should use EVGA precision X OSD to monitor your temp, core clocks, Gpu usage, FPS and TDP... I like to have it on while playing a game, so if i get a crash, i can tell what clocks it was at when i got the crash.


----------



## 51L4

How come no OSD in latest version


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1320Mhz.... Are you on the latest beta drivers?... I had 53.2 FPS on Heaven 4.0 before, but the latest beta driver gave me that 1.5 FPS boost... You're lucky! And i bet you can beat my scores if you tweak your memory clocks a little higher... BTW you should use EVGA precision X OSD to monitor your temp, core clocks, Gpu usage, FPS and TDP... I like to have it on while playing a game, so if i get a crash, i can tell what clocks it was at when i got the crash.


No, not updated to the beta drivers yet. I could try those this weekend. Thanks for the tip on OSD I'll do that.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Max boost 1319MHz. Reference 980, OC+120, Boost+53, Kepler ~+166 (but why not divisible by 13?).
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/EVGAPX1319MHz_zps4cdd0161.jpg.html


Holy cow from 980 lol nice!!
Any know if kboost is safe for modded bios?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> Holy cow from 980 lol nice!!
> Any know if kboost is safe for modded bios?


It is but i don't use it myself.. There is no point in it, because the card still throttles when it wants to..


----------



## 51L4

Yeah but the frames Are a lot stabler I noticed but the temp are horrid I noticed from my old card


----------



## Ultisym

Solved


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone having an issue w/ BF3 + low (40~70% GPU usage) running 660 SLI? I have my i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz...that shouldn't bottleneck them...will it? I remember having a Q9550 and a GTX 460 single, but same low GPU usage in Bad Company 2 until I went i5. Ideas?

Edit: I'm getting the same or worse FPS as a friend w/ a stock clocked GTX 680.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I don't know much about Intel or the performance per generation, but the 3DMark scores for it are similar to the Athlon II x3 450 in my other comp.

EDIT: Similar while at stock speeds. I saw you have yours at 3.8GHz. With that much power, I would find it hard to believe that your CPU is bottlenecking


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Anyone having an issue w/ BF3 + low (40~70% GPU usage) running 660 SLI? I have my i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz...that shouldn't bottleneck them...will it? I remember having a Q9550 and a GTX 460 single, but same low GPU usage in Bad Company 2 until I went i5. Ideas?
> 
> Edit: I'm getting the same or worse FPS as a friend w/ a stock clocked GTX 680.


I saw a guy on youtube getting 5.0+ on cinebench and my 2500k got about 7.0 or so... I think your processor might be the result... BF3 needs a good processor. You should look into getting a faster processor. I get about 93-95% average GPU usage with my 3770k clocked at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> ...BF3 needs a good processor. You should look into getting a faster processor. I get about 93-95% average GPU usage with my 3770k clocked at 4.8Ghz


Would you mind posting a graph from Precision or whatever else you use?

Tho, I think I may have found the problem. Here's 2 runs of 3D11. One with C1E/speedstep (like I've been running for over 2 years) and one wo/. I've been using the halt state for a couple years now as it saves about 50 watts @ idle. But if it means a less stable experience, then forget it.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6477302/3dm11/6477370

And here's a graph while playing BF3, Operation Riverside. Everything seems smoother, so screw the extra heat.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Asus GTX 660 SLI/gpuusage.jpg.html

That graph makes me think I should try swapping top and bottom GPU's. Would love to see more of these graphs so I can determine if SLI (2nd card blasting heat all over 1st card) is the cause.


----------



## BENSON519

I just added another evga gtx 660 for sli. Does anyone else have trouble with bf3 when you overclock these cards. It's really starting to make me mad!


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, guess it's even worse than I though. Just played a 64/64 @ Strike at Karkand • Conquest Assault Large and usage drops to 40% on both cards, yielding 35 FPS. Is it certain maps?

edit:
I'm seeing exactly this:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4411312&postcount=94

Played an end game map and both GPU's are above 80 @ all times, mostly 90's.


----------



## Yungbenny911

It's something to do with your systems guys.. You need to have a Well balanced system for your Gaming PC to run fine.. If you skimp on some parts and focus only on one side, soon enough it will catch up to you. If you know your processor is a little on the "Old" end, try upgrading it first before you add another GPU....

You can clearly see in the previous benchmark that i did for 7.7 minutes that i don't have this issue, i have 93% and 92% GPU usage and i am not doing anything "special"... It's either you overclock your cpu to the max it can go to reduce the bottleneck, or you get another more powerful one.

*Battlefield 3 64 Player match MAX settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Benchmark Result with FRAPS
2013-03-30 18:45:50 - Bf3
Frames: 43515 - Time: 464593ms (7.7 minutes) - *Avg: 93.663* - *Min: 62* - *Max: 192*


----------



## Jodiuh

I get same numbers on the snowy pipeline End Game map.

However, on a 64/64 conquest large @ strike @ karkand...it's just hideous. Do me a favor and try that one.

Also, this was done w/ a 590. I doubt it has anything to do w/ the CPU.


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I get same numbers on the snowy pipeline End Game map.
> 
> However, on a 64/64 conquest large @ strike @ karkand...it's just hideous. Do me a favor and try that one.
> 
> Also, this was done w/ a 590. I doubt it has anything to do w/ the CPU.


i5 760 @3.8ghz should run Bf3 but you could monitor the cpu usage in-game with something like HWiNFO. Maybe it is throttling because of dried thermal paste and badly seated cooler.
And you have more than 2gb of ram







?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I get same numbers on the snowy pipeline End Game map.
> 
> However, on a 64/64 conquest large @ strike @ karkand...it's just hideous. Do me a favor and try that one.
> 
> Also, this was done w/ a 590. I doubt it has anything to do w/ the CPU.


can you get it past 3.8GHz.? Nehalem is on par with the latest AMD offerings.
funny because I just said that to this guy with an i7-870 on another thread.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Have same issue when power control on windows settings is set to balanced.

*[\/]°B|[_€


----------



## revro

i have a 500w psu with 36A on 12V1+12V2, but 680 has minimum of 38A hopefully 770 be under 36A

best
revro


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1320Mhz.... Are you on the latest beta drivers?... I had 53.2 FPS on Heaven 4.0 before, but the latest beta driver gave me that 1.5 FPS boost... You're lucky! And i bet you can beat my scores if you tweak your memory clocks a little higher.


I installed the 320 beta drivers. My memory clock will not go higher without crashing and I had to reduce my core offset by 20 to get a stable run then this happened:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10601640v320_zps62831b38.jpg.html


----------



## johntauwhare

Best run on a single GTX 660 card at 1293/1660(3320):

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10801660v320_zpsc23cdf11.jpg.html


----------



## malmental

johntauwhare - is it possible to just capture a screen shot instead of taking a pic of the screen with your phone..


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Best run on a single GTX 660 card at 1293/1660(3320):
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10801660v320_zpsc23cdf11.jpg.html


I got 708 with 1228/3386


----------



## Peanuts4

Hi so I got her up and running, since my newest video card before this was GTX 460 I have some questions:
When the card is not running they do downclock now when your not gaming or benching ect? Like for instance I am at GPU clock 324 Mhz and it's saying my voltage is 861MN? not sure what that is. I'm used to seeing GPU speed and mem speed. I'm using EVGA Precision for the first time.
When you run Heaven benchmark do you run as quality or performance in Nvdia settings?


----------



## numba18

Guys I need help deciding which 660 I should get. Should I go with Msi twin frozr 3 OC or should I get the Evga SC?


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numba18*
> 
> Guys I need help deciding which 660 I should get. Should I go with Msi twin frozr 3 OC or should I get the Evga SC?


I'm biased so I'll say the MSI tf oc. Been doing well for me.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Evga SC. Got mine a few days ago and it is awesome. I got it for $179.99 with free shipping on newegg when it was on sale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numba18*
> 
> Guys I need help deciding which 660 I should get. Should I go with Msi twin frozr 3 OC or should I get the Evga SC?


----------



## numba18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Evga SC. Got mine a few days ago and it is awesome. I got it for $179.99 with free shipping on newegg when it was on sale.


yeah..sadly it went back up to $215







It seems to me they are pretty even in most benchmarks, the only real big difference between the two being the temperatures which I'm still not completely sure if they really affect performance all that much.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numba18*
> 
> ...being the temperatures which I'm still not completely sure if they really affect performance all that much.


Temperature = lifespan, OC, and ambient comfort. Also it will effect performance if your card ever throttles when it gets too high


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> i5 760 @3.8ghz should run Bf3 but you could monitor the cpu usage in-game with something like HWiNFO. Maybe it is throttling because of dried thermal paste and badly seated cooler.
> And you have more than 2gb of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


CPU is pegged on all 4 cores. 16 GB of ram. This only happens on B2K or huge/large open maps. End Game maps have no problems. I've come across a few threads w/ users of 5 Ghz Sandy Bridge chips having issues, so it's clearly a map/SLI thing. Hopefully BF4 won't be such a steaming pile of s!!t.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ...can you get it past 3.8GHz.? Nehalem is on par with the latest AMD offerings.


I got the 760 later on in its life. That's my "why does it suck so bad" rationale. I'm @ 70C already. I've had it @ 4.2 Ghz before, but that was in a MUCH bigger case w/ about 2x the fans. Haswell can't come soon enough.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numba18*
> 
> Guys I need help deciding which 660 I should get. Should I go with Msi twin frozr 3 OC or should I get the Evga SC?


MSI, Asus, Galaxy. Make a slickdeal alert @ slickdeals.net using "660" for your keyword. They go for as low as $170 and now come w/ Metro. Just wait it out. Also, here's an EVGA experience for you:

_I just wanted to express how badly EVGA has handled my RMA. Sometime in September, my 560 Ti SC started crashing to the desktop. They replaced it with a "refurb of the year" contender. Not only would the fan refuse spin because they had applied the label so haphazardly, but the card refused to play BF3's beta unless clocked down 100 Mhz. It also ran extremely hot compared to the previous card, 90C vs 76C @ the same 1.062 voltage. The next replacement was fine for about a week, then it began to crash. This time I asked for a different card, something comparable. They refused to send me a 470 or anything else. After an hour of arguing with Matthew Hurwitz who apparently tested the last card, he conceded to setup a refund. They made me pay for shipping...again. Well, that was October 20th, 2011. Since then I have called and they have repeatedly told me the RMA does not exist. They have not returned my phone calls either.

Today I contacted Matthew directly and he told me they passed it off to Newegg. He said he would follow up...I said thanks, and he abruptly hung up before I could say, "Have a nice day."

I understand it's not a big deal to you Matthew and that all 3 560's had no issues. But please understand that I've been running a Galaxy 580 for almost two months without a single crash...same drivers...same game.

Sure I'm just one guy, but damn they screwed the pooch on this one and it ought to be known._


----------



## numba18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> CPU is pegged on all 4 cores. 16 GB of ram. This only happens on B2K or huge/large open maps. End Game maps have no problems. I've come across a few threads w/ users of 5 Ghz Sandy Bridge chips having issues, so it's clearly a map/SLI thing. Hopefully BF4 won't be such a steaming pile of s!!t.
> I got the 760 later on in its life. That's my "why does it suck so bad" rationale. I'm @ 70C already. I've had it @ 4.2 Ghz before, but that was in a MUCH bigger case w/ about 2x the fans. Haswell can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI, Asus, Galaxy. Make a slickdeal alert @ slickdeals.net using "660" for your keyword. They go for as low as $170 and now come w/ Metro. Just wait it out. Also, here's an EVGA experience for you:
> 
> _I just wanted to express how badly EVGA has handled my RMA. Sometime in September, my 560 Ti SC started crashing to the desktop. They replaced it with a "refurb of the year" contender. Not only would the fan refuse spin because they had applied the label so haphazardly, but the card refused to play BF3's beta unless clocked down 100 Mhz. It also ran extremely hot compared to the previous card, 90C vs 76C @ the same 1.062 voltage. The next replacement was fine for about a week, then it began to crash. This time I asked for a different card, something comparable. They refused to send me a 470 or anything else. After an hour of arguing with Matthew Hurwitz who apparently tested the last card, he conceded to setup a refund. They made me pay for shipping...again. Well, that was October 20th, 2011. Since then I have called and they have repeatedly told me the RMA does not exist. They have not returned my phone calls either.
> 
> Today I contacted Matthew directly and he told me they passed it off to Newegg. He said he would follow up...I said thanks, and he abruptly hung up before I could say, "Have a nice day."
> 
> I understand it's not a big deal to you Matthew and that all 3 560's had no issues. But please understand that I've been running a Galaxy 580 for almost two months without a single crash...same drivers...same game.
> 
> Sure I'm just one guy, but damn they screwed the pooch on this one and it ought to be known._


I went ahead and got the msi.. its gonna be 175 after MIR pretty nice deal I think and your RMA story really brought it home for me!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numba18*
> 
> I went ahead and got the msi.. its gonna be 175 after MIR pretty nice deal I think and your RMA story really brought it home for me!


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/incredible.gif.html


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Hi so I got her up and running, since my newest video card before this was GTX 460 I have some questions:
> When the card is not running they do downclock now when your not gaming or benching ect? Like for instance I am at GPU clock 324 Mhz and it's saying my voltage is 861MN? not sure what that is. I'm used to seeing GPU speed and mem speed. I'm using EVGA Precision for the first time.
> When you run Heaven benchmark do you run as quality or performance in Nvdia settings?


Yes the GPU will down clock and reduce voltage when demand is low to save energy. Although the second letter looks like an N it's actually 861 MV (milli-volts). I run with the performance setting though I've never tested if that makes any difference. When running benchtests I also pull out the internet cable, select a full performance power setting, run a Windows Basic theme (no aero), turn my case fans up to max and open the window.


----------



## Dektuura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> CPU is pegged on all 4 cores. 16 GB of ram. This only happens on B2K or huge/large open maps. End Game maps have no problems. I've come across a few threads w/ users of 5 Ghz Sandy Bridge chips having issues, so it's clearly a map/SLI thing. Hopefully BF4 won't be such a steaming pile of s!!t. [/I]


Looks like you need a new cpu.
You could say that it's a SLI problem because SLI taxes the cpu more







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> I installed the 320 beta drivers. My memory clock will not go higher without crashing and I had to reduce my core offset by 20 to get a stable run then this happened:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10601640v320_zps62831b38.jpg.html


Now you're talking!


----------



## drBlahMan

Just picked up a couple of *ASUS DirectCU II GTX 660*'s for *$360* after rebate for some "*bang for the buck*" SLI action








Take that you *$500* *GTX 680*







...Oh, please add me to the list


----------



## amd655

@Jodiuh

B2K is coded badly, and lags on the best hardware, it is not your PC, it happens on my 2500k too.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Best run on a single GTX 660 card at 1293/1660(3320):
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10801660v320_zpsc23cdf11.jpg.html




480 @ 890mhz









Nice to see i can still keep up


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Best run on a single GTX 660 card at 1293/1660(3320):
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10801660v320_zpsc23cdf11.jpg.html


480 at that speed is probably consuming 400+ watts


----------



## amd655

Should have known the power critic would have come in.

More like 350









Wattage increase comes from voltage increase, not core clocks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Should have known the power critic would have come in.
> 
> More like 350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wattage increase comes from voltage increase, not core clocks.


Obviously. It's not going to hit those clocks at stock voltage


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Obviously. It's not going to hit those clocks at stock voltage


It will do 850mhz on stock, as this bios has stock volts at 1075MV....


----------



## Ultisym

I went with theEVGA 660 FTW sig 2 for the two fan setup. It OC's to 1245 now and has been beautifully stable. Its still pretty quiet.


----------



## amd655

The Sig 2 is dual fan is it not?

And nice OC.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 480 @ 890mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see i can still keep up


Wow Nice one on the 480!









660 1293mhz (MAX)... Too bad due to the kepler boost the dynamic Mhz increase and decrease is really annoying... I wonder what would happen if i can get it to run at 1293mhz at all time


----------



## amd655

It seems the i7 gives you a higher max FPS, but i could be wrong


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Obviously. It's not going to hit those clocks at stock voltage


Here, not even 1V..... undervolt like a boss!, and still clocked significantly higher than stock









This will consume around 230watts...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Just picked up a couple of *ASUS DirectCU II GTX 660*'s for *$360* after rebate for some "*bang for the buck*" SLI action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that you *$500* *GTX 680*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Oh, please add me to the list


Fill the form







, Nice Buy btw


----------



## Pheonix777z

Latest run of 3DMark 11, P12849

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6488827


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Latest run of 3DMark 11, P12849
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6488827


man I'm trying to say this politely...
but looking at your rig specs in your signature if your a gamer it makes no sense to me, you skimped out by getting SLi 660's..
you have a tiered high-end rig with mid-range GPU's..

if your not a gamer then I apologize and the 660 SLi is a good bang for the buck.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> man I'm trying to say this politely...
> but looking at your rig specs in your signature if your a gamer it makes no sense to me, you skimped out by getting SLi 660's..
> you have a tiered high-end rig with mid-range GPU's..
> 
> if your not a gamer then I apologize and the 660 SLi is a good bang for the buck.


I have to agree:
If you can get a 1440p monitor with a 3960x and a RAID0 setup with 240GB SSD's, maybe you should have gone with 680's. I'm not bashing on the 660, it's just that the 680's can go 3 way SLI and are that power of two 660's. I guess 2 660's is all you need for a single 1440p, but all I have are two 1080p's from Acer right now, and I only use one for gaming while I multitask.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> man I'm trying to say this politely...
> but looking at your rig specs in your signature if your a gamer it makes no sense to me, you skimped out by getting SLi 660's..
> you have a tiered high-end rig with mid-range GPU's..
> 
> if your not a gamer then I apologize and the 660 SLi is a good bang for the buck.


+1

How is your 660Ti holding up in the latest title Mal?

EDIT, i am sure you had a 660ti... maybe i am wrong?

I see a 670 in your main banger...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> +1
> 
> How is your 660Ti holding up in the latest title Mal?
> 
> EDIT, i am sure you had a 660ti... maybe i am wrong?
> 
> I see a 670 in your main banger...


sup dude...

I upgraded the 660 Ti to the 670 on the 1080p unit, yessir.
had some coin in my pocket and itching because I wanted something stronger in a single GPU solution.
even @ 1080p yes the Ti performs well but you can just tell it wants to breath more but simply can't, quite a shame.

my intentions were to SLi the 660 Ti and move them over to replace my SLi 448's in my Surround rig (3840 x 1024).
still running the 448's though.... they have proved worthy enough to make it to GTX 7 series.
so to this day it (660 Ti) sits in it's original box with all the accessories waiting for me to do something with it.

I pull it out and use it on my 'tech-bench' for bigger projects but most of the time on the bench are older GeForce cards.
so back in the box it sits..

and your plans.?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sup dude...
> 
> I upgraded the 660 Ti to the 670 on the 1080p unit, yessir.
> had some coin in my pocket and itching because I wanted something stronger in a single GPU solution.
> even @ 1080p yes the Ti performs well but you can just tell it wants to breath more but simply can't, quite a shame.
> 
> my intentions were to SLi the 660 Ti and move them over to replace my SLi 448's in my Surround rig (3840 x 1024).
> still running the 448's though.... they have proved worthy enough to make it to GTX 7 series.
> so to this day it (660 Ti) sits in it's original box with all the accessories waiting for me to do something with it.
> 
> I pull it out and use it on my 'tech-bench' for bigger projects but most of the time on the bench are older GeForce cards.
> so back in the box it sits..
> 
> and your plans.?


Fair enough









I had the itch not long back, but i just keep holding back......

I dunno, maybe i want a 70% performance increase or something silly.

I will do something i am sure.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> man I'm trying to say this politely...
> but looking at your rig specs in your signature if your a gamer it makes no sense to me, you skimped out by getting SLi 660's..
> you have a tiered high-end rig with mid-range GPU's..
> 
> if your not a gamer then I apologize and the 660 SLi is a good bang for the buck.


Ha, no worries. I use my PC for work and other things so having fast CPU makes life easier, I do game on my PC but consoles aswell, I've found that my 660's can handle everything I've thrown at them, that's at 1440P aswell. I only paid £105 each for my 660's. That's just over £200 for 1920 Shaders. The 660's were the best bang for buck GPU's this gen for sure. I really don't see the need to spend more this gen, next year may require more performance due to next gen games arriving have to wait and see..

Check this out below, you can see what motivated me (Especially consider my cards were cheaper than this lol)


----------



## malmental

so the moral to this story is that if nVidia allowed the GTX 660 3-way SLi......
think about that.

it would then really be a stellar deal.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so the moral to this story is that if nVidia allowed the GTX 660 3-way SLi......
> think about that.
> 
> it would then really be a stellar deal.


Lol, two is more than enough for 2013 games. Hopefully in 2014 we'll see games that demand more performance. I'll be grabbing a pair of HD 8970's or GTX 780's if that is the case. If not I'll keep rocking my £200 660's lol.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so the moral to this story is that if nVidia allowed the GTX 660 3-way SLi......
> think about that.
> 
> it would then really be a stellar deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, two is more than enough for 2013 games. Hopefully in 2014 we'll see games that demand more performance. I'll be grabbing a pair of HD 8970's or GTX 780's if that is the case. If not I'll keep rocking my £200 660's lol.
Click to expand...

my statement was in a general sense and not towards your rig..









but coming back to it I still say that you skimped out with SLi 660's.
I mean dude you got a 3960x.... WTH.?!
I'd have to be looking at no less than SLi 680's or Titans...
is 2GB 192-bit bus good enough for + A/A @ 1440p anyways.?
waiting for the GTX 7 series is understandable but in the meantime run those and then resell for good value
then use the money for the next upgrade.
maybe you should have just gotten a 3820 or 3930K at the most or better yet, the 3820 and then wait for IB-E.
hell even a 3770K can run SLi 660's quite nicely and more.

*it's like eating a Porterhouse Steak off a paper plate with plastic cutlery..*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dektuura*
> 
> @Jodiuh
> 
> B2K is coded badly, and lags on the best hardware, it is not your PC, it happens on my 2500k too.


Happens on a friends too. Thanks!


----------



## Peanuts4

Edit, working on it. Benchies


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow Nice one on the 480!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660 1293mhz (MAX)... Too bad due to the kepler boost the dynamic Mhz increase and decrease is really annoying... I wonder what would happen if i can get it to run at 1293mhz at all time


Here is mine 1176/6972 at 1150 mV - even line of clocks
http://piccy.info/view3/4506147/595c84fac4c3cf187e0cb743ca9cd326/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-29-06-45/i7-4506147/800x531-r


----------



## melodystyle2003

Yungbenny911 i filled the form and didnt add the SLI in description. *I edit* then my submission and now there are two submissions with my nick....


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my statement was in a general sense and not towards your rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but coming back to it I still say that you skimped out with SLi 660's.
> I mean dude you got a 3960x.... WTH.?!
> I'd have to be looking at no less than SLi 680's or Titans...
> is 2GB 192-bit bus good enough for + A/A @ 1440p anyways.?
> waiting for the GTX 7 series is understandable but in the meantime run those and then resell for good value
> then use the money for the next upgrade.
> maybe you should have just gotten a 3820 or 3930K at the most or better yet, the 3820 and then wait for IB-E.
> hell even a 3770K can run SLi 660's quite nicely and more.


Lol why spend more money than is necessary though? I mean there isn't a game out there that these 660's don't rip through? There is no need to spend more







.

I bought the 3960x (£500) as it speeds up my work, time is money, but also money is money lol and the £200 on the 660's is a better deal than anything else atm.. If a game comes out that needs more performance that is when I will upgrade, when I need to.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Here is mine 1176/6972 at 1150 mV - even line of clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4506147/595c84fac4c3cf187e0cb743ca9cd326/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-04-29-06-45/i7-4506147/800x531-r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh Nice... I think i will finally give Nvidia Inspector a try and see what i can get from disabling Kepler boost









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yungbenny911 i filled the form and didnt add the SLI in description. *I edit* then my submission and now there are two submissions with my nick....


Don't worry, i'll edit it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Lol why spend more money than is necessary though? I mean there isn't a game out there that these 660's don't rip through? There is no need to spend more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I bought the 3960x (£500) as it speeds up my work, time is money, but also money is money lol and the £200 on the 660's is a better deal than anything else atm.. *If a game comes out that needs more performance that is when I will upgrade, when I need to.*


I am glad there is still someone like you on overclock.net... I was seriously going to give in on the E-peen war (buying performance i don't need all in the name of benchmarking)







... You inspire me, I think i will also stick to my GPU's *UNTIL* there is a game out there that i cannot run... I might upgrade faster than you though lol... Because i play almost 98% of my games in 3D, and my FPS cuts into half if the game is not optimized for 3D.


----------



## arkade

Hi folks, hope everyone is happy and well and loving OCing their systems!!

Been reading this thread with interest as I recently entered the world of overclocking and have a PNY XLR8 GTX 660 OC.

Successfully OC'd my i5-3570K to 4.5GHz at around 1.17v and then modified my VBIOS to unlock the power and voltage of my 660...

I have had mixed results and hope someone can give me a little guidance as to what is going on!









Using Precision X, I have increased the voltage to 1.212 and power to 170%, then increased GPU clock to find highest stable clock when running Heaven 4.0. I got it up to +134 but since found this unstable when running BF3.

When increasing Mem Clock I found it best at +275

When combining the two I found GPU Clock of +35 with Mem Clock od +275 gave me a result of 597 on Heaven (my best score).

HOWEVER... I have done lots more testing at different GPU clocks to try and better this to no avail...and now the weird part... My heaven 4.0 scores are now much lower! Maxing at about 540 only... I am very confused by this. I have restarted many times and GPU-Z shows it is picking up the clock adjustments so I am baffled!

I'd happily stick to my score of 597 if only I could get it back! Up until recently I was getting consistent scores between 575 and 597 with minor adjustments...









Many thanks to anyone who has a moment to share their knowledge! Cheers guys.

EDIT: the scores seemed to decrease after I moved the fan curve to get to 100% a bit sooner, as I wanted to prevent potential throttling at 70 degrees...could this be linked?

EDIT2: just got a score of 601 by using the KBoost button at +0 offsets... also notice that at +0 offset on GPU and Mem Clock the MHz seem over the usual boost amount @ 1201MHz... is it possible the default speeds have changed somehow so when i was adding the offset before it was overclocking more than expected?


----------



## arkade

OK, so now I'm baffled entirely. I think maybe the software wasn't working properly previously.

I reflashed my original unlocked vbios after uninstalling precision x and deleting preferences.

I then reinstalled precision x and reflashed with the unlocked bios. Went into PX, sorted my fan curve, upped power to 170% and increased max voltage to 1.212V...didn't adjust clock offsets at all...

I got a score of 635....I have no idea why. K-Boost is not enabled.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkade*
> 
> OK, so now I'm baffled entirely. I think maybe the software wasn't working properly previously.
> 
> I reflashed my original unlocked vbios after uninstalling precision x and deleting preferences.
> 
> I then reinstalled precision x and reflashed with the unlocked bios. Went into PX, sorted my fan curve, upped power to 170% and increased max voltage to 1.212V...didn't adjust clock offsets at all...
> 
> I got a score of 635....I have no idea why. K-Boost is not enabled.


Can you post screen shots? I don't really understand what you want to fix


----------



## Peanuts4

Is Heaven Benchmark buggy? I find I need to restart after each run to get an new accurate reading. For instance yesterday my 30 GPU offset and 200 Mem offset did better than my 40 GPU and 200 Mem run. My minimum frame rate was higher though in the 40 GPU and 200 Mem, so I played BF3 for 2 hours no problem after. So today I run Heaven Benchmark exact same settings and it crashes goes to black screen. I find this odd considering it was running perfect yesterday?

So, either my card is bipolar or this benchmark program isn't consistent at all. I've ran other settings but these has been my go to one for no crashes at all, yet every time it has a different score.

Test 1 Sunday
110 Power Target
30 GPU
200 Mem
Min 11.8
Max 61.2
Score 670

Test 2 Monday
110 Power Target
30 GPU
200 Mem
Min 8.3
Max 58.5
Score 646

Test 2 Monday
110 Power Target
30 GPU
200 Mem
Min 4.4
Max 59
Score 648


----------



## arkade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can you post screen shots? I don't really understand what you want to fix


It's okay, I think I fixed it by reflashing bios and re-installing Precision X...think it was just a bit buggy. If my ramblings earlier didn't make sense...basically what was happening was results were erratic regardless of the Precision X Settings...including at stock.

I am now getting 635 points of Heaven 4.0 by simply increasing Power to 170% and voltage max to 1.212V... do you think this is typical? I presume I could get a bit more from increasing the offsets, but I think my card is a cr*p overclocker unfortunately.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I was thinking of getting these for my SLI. Apparently they are the smallest in the market right now, and they are dual fan. Also, they're the cheapest.

http://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-DisplayPort-PCI-Express-ZT-60901-10M/dp/B009AEL3JO/ref=sr_1_17?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367289370&sr=1-17&keywords=660


----------



## Peanuts4

So I am seemed to hit some stability with the ram at 205, I was having issues at 200, 225 was a no go, but 205 seems to be solid? Maybe these runs have been lucky but I have done this same run twice and it has been the most consistent 2 runs in terms of comparable numbers. I'm still learning how these new cards work but My Max GPU core clock in GPU-Z (which is highest boost reading right?) Was at 1201.9 and the run previous was 1201. 1200's seem pretty solid on stock voltage right?

Anywho, this is my best run so far, feel free to chime in and give me some advice.

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/newhouse101_2006/media/BestRun.jpg.html


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So I went to remove my box from my 660 and run a small stress test to see temperatures... they did not improve.

I guess it's because of the way the heatsink is set in the card, it is best to allow the GPU fan to cool it by itself with the cover.

So if you have an EVGA GTX card with a block cover, don't worry about removing the case for better temps


----------



## lsdmax

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/411167


----------



## BigDomePiece

Guys why when I'm playing games does my core clock, or memory clock just cut down to somewhere in the three hundreds?

Also How do I flash back to stock bios? Just in case I mess up...

Would really appreciate any help.


----------



## GTXDude

You save a copy of your original BIOS when you flash it. Then use the same procedure to flash back to the original BIOS.


----------



## RedWabbit

buddy sent me his brand new 660 reference since he decided he wanted a different one. I unlocked the voltage and started tweaking the bios with keplerbiostweaker. I was able to run it to 1300/3200 without any major issues. but I noticed when I ran heaven it would never stay at 1300 it would run at 1228 and then drop to 1176 then come back up to 1228 but never return to 1300. so I flashed back to stock settings and played with precision x, I couldnt get it past +150? it started messing up, it would fail then recover itself but then I noticed that if I ran nvidia hair that even though gpuz and precision x said 980 the ocd was 1215mhz. I then checked the sensors for gpuz and it also says 1215mhz. whats going on here? should I oc using nvflash and flash the bios or should I use the precision x?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





precision x is set to default but here I am at 1215?



I would like to get this thing folding, but would really love to hook up the 560ti to fold while I use the 660 but for some reason that didnt work.


----------



## BigDomePiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXDude*
> 
> You save a copy of your original BIOS when you flash it. Then use the same procedure to flash back to the original BIOS.


What do I do If i didnt keep an extra copy?

But I really cant figure this out... Every time I benchmark or play a game my clocks go down to 324...

Then i crash the game/benchmark...

Could it be the pcie slot?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Even stock. Why are you not raising the power target to max when oc? Oh n/m. It looks like when you unlock bios. Even at 100% voltage is still more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> buddy sent me his brand new 660 reference since he decided he wanted a different one. I unlocked the voltage and started tweaking the bios with keplerbiostweaker. I was able to run it to 1300/3200 without any major issues. but I noticed when I ran heaven it would never stay at 1300 it would run at 1228 and then drop to 1176 then come back up to 1228 but never return to 1300. so I flashed back to stock settings and played with precision x, I couldnt get it past +150? it started messing up, it would fail then recover itself but then I noticed that if I ran nvidia hair that even though gpuz and precision x said 980 the ocd was 1215mhz. I then checked the sensors for gpuz and it also says 1215mhz. whats going on here? should I oc using nvflash and flash the bios or should I use the precision x?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precision x is set to default but here I am at 1215?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get this thing folding, but would really love to hook up the 560ti to fold while I use the 660 but for some reason that didnt work.


----------



## Gabe1103

Anybody running the ASUS GTX 660 DirectCU II OC? can i still OC this? i bought 2 of these to run sli... newb to oc here... thanks much!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe1103*
> 
> Anybody running the ASUS GTX 660 DirectCU II OC? can i still OC this? i bought 2 of these to run sli... newb to oc here... thanks much!


Yes you can!... Follow the guide on the first post and see what you get out of those babies.


----------



## Peanuts4

Anyone else have this problem, So I restart my comp have precious x running I load GPU-Z everything is fine. I play battlefield 3 for an hour or something I come back out of it and my GPU-Z is showing my stock settings? After I play a game my card reverts to stock settings but in precision x still showing my OC and everything running great but GPU-Z showing my stock clocks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Anyone else have this problem, So I restart my comp have precious x running I load GPU-Z everything is fine. I play battlefield 3 for an hour or something I come back out of it and my GPU-Z is showing my stock settings? After I play a game my card reverts to stock settings but in precision x still showing my OC and everything running great but GPU-Z showing my stock clocks


when that happens, do you notice any fps drops?... If you have not checked, check with Fraps.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> when that happens, do you notice any fps drops?... If you have not checked, check with Fraps.


I don't notice anything, the only way I know there is an issue is looking at GPU-Z


----------



## Jodiuh

Doesn't GPU-Z show stock and oced clocks?


----------



## Peanuts4

Yes, but maybe it's not after the game maybe it's after the comp goes to sleep. But when I got home from work today I saw that my stock and oc clocks were stock speeds


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDomePiece*
> 
> What do I do If i didnt keep an extra copy?
> 
> But I really cant figure this out... Every time I benchmark or play a game my clocks go down to 324...
> 
> Then i crash the game/benchmark...
> 
> Could it be the pcie slot?


If you didn't keep a copy, someone could message you a copy of theirs, depending if they have the card as you. When my card did that it was because of the overclock I had. But it also goes down that low depending on the gpu load.


----------



## ramenspazz

Hello all, i have followed this thread for a while and finally decided to post my woes, i did the unlock and it works fantastic for me with one little problem. it will run Univision heaven 4.0 just fine but games like Battlefield 3 just crash after a minute or two even at stock clocks so im beat there. btw screenie of my uniengine score, http://puu.sh/2Lem3.png
got it running at 1228 core and 3154 memory clock.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Yes, but maybe it's not after the game maybe it's after the comp goes to sleep. But when I got home from work today I saw that my stock and oc clocks were stock speeds


Try using the kepler bios tool to set your core clock and memory clock to your 24/7 overclock, so you do not have to use overclocking applications anymore. That's what i did and i don't have to use evgaprecision anymore; unless i want to monitor my temps and clock speeds in games.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> Hello all, i have followed this thread for a while and finally decided to post my woes, i did the unlock and it works fantastic for me with one little problem. it will run Univision heaven 4.0 just fine but games like Battlefield 3 just crash after a minute or two even at stock clocks so im beat there. btw screenie of my uniengine score, http://puu.sh/2Lem3.png
> got it running at 1228 core and 3154 memory clock.


Hey!, Welcome!....







Your heaven bench shows windowed mode 1920*1007... Do you run your games in windowed mode too, and what clocks are your running at in BF3?

Also if you have not already, try updating your drivers to the latest beta drivers.


----------



## ramenspazz

just tried updating from 314.22 to 320 and i saw some more stability, and no i dont run it windowed only ran it windows in uniengine cuz i have a 1680x1050 screen XD, i was just testing Witcher 2 on all maxed settings and uber sampling disabled, ran perfect. as of the clocks i was running it at 1228 core and 3050 memory, it crashes in bf3 even under stock clocks, the only way i could get bf3 to not crash was with a -502 on the core and -250 on the memory :/ i think it may be just bad drivers for bf3 but im not really sure.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe1103*
> 
> Anybody running the ASUS GTX 660 DirectCU II OC? can i still OC this? i bought 2 of these to run sli... newb to oc here... thanks much!


i have 2 of those in sli








oc is possible, follow the guide on the first page, i did the same


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> just tried updating from 314.22 to 320 and i saw some more stability, and no i dont run it windowed only ran it windows in uniengine cuz i have a 1680x1050 screen XD, i was just testing Witcher 2 on all maxed settings and uber sampling disabled, ran perfect. as of the clocks i was running it at 1228 core and 3050 memory, it crashes in bf3 even under stock clocks, the only way i could get bf3 to not crash was with a -502 on the core and -250 on the memory :/ i think it may be just bad drivers for bf3 but im not really sure.


I don't think it is bad drivers, i have the same drivers and it runs fine. I used to have issues with battlefield 3 until i re-installed it again, i think you should try that too.. You should also check Lucid Virtu, if you have that installed, un-install it, it can cause problems. IDK the root of your bf3 problems though. BF3 itself is buggy sometimes....


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Greetings everyone! been reading this threat for a while and thanks to all your recommendations i just went SLI EVGA GTX 660 SC, they are great in pair! haven't tweaked the Bios but so far I'm getting decent results with 110% power and K-Boost;

3DMark Firestrike: 8157 both card @ 1241Mhz / 6500 Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/594340
Unreal Valley: 2662 (63.6 Fps) Both Card @ 1215 Mhz/ 6500 Mhz (won't finish if i go higher than that)

All runs were on a i5 3570K @ *4.7Ghz*

is it good enough to be part of the Club?


----------



## ramenspazz

Alright, update time~ i did a clean install of bf3 and other offending games (crysis 3, im looking at you) and did a clean install on my drivers. was able to push out 1267 on the core and 3250 on memory and it was stable







. i will have benches up soon when i get back from some prior engagments. and i did check to see if i had that program installed, didnt see it so i do not believe it was the problem.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Greetings everyone! been reading this threat for a while and thanks to all your recommendations i just went SLI EVGA GTX 660 SC, they are great in pair! haven't tweaked the Bios but so far I'm getting decent results with 110% power and K-Boost;
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike: 8157 both card @ 1241Mhz / 6500 Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/594340
> Unreal Valley: 2662 (63.6 Fps) Both Card @ 1215 Mhz/ 6500 Mhz (won't finish if i go higher than that)
> 
> All runs were on a i5 3570K @ *4.7Ghz*
> 
> is it good enough to be part of the Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh wow, welcome, and Nice scores!... For stock bios, really nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> Alright, update time~ i did a clean install of bf3 and other offending games (crysis 3, im looking at you) and did a clean install on my drivers. was able to push out 1267 on the core and 3250 on memory and it was stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i will have benches up soon when i get back from some prior engagments. and i did check to see if i had that program installed, didnt see it so i do not believe it was the problem.










Glad it's stable now


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone have some benchmarks of Crysis 3, BF3 and the Witcher 2 using 660 in SLI ?? (and the 3570k)


----------



## johntauwhare

Checking CPU dependancy:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0to50660x23DMARK11020513_zps5bc620eb.png.html

Best run at 5.0GHz:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/2700Kat50660x2ocP12727_zps73e24b5d.jpg.html

CPU crashed at 5.4 and 5.2 but I'm sure I can squeeze a bit more.


----------



## Gabe1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i have 2 of those in sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oc is possible, follow the guide on the first page, i did the same


thanks! i did the bios mod on the first card... should i do it for both? if yes, how? just switch the cards?

i also tried following the guide here... but it crashes the driver when running Heaven 4.0





could it be because of my resolution? im running 2560x1440 at 96hz?

thanks again!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i have 2 of those in sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oc is possible, follow the guide on the first page, i did the same


Holy Jesus!! PSU overkill much?

Well Building another rig. This time in the form of SFF. Ordered a 660 Twin Frozer to slap in there for a bit. Hopefully this one will OC better than my Zotacs.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey guys, looking for a little help.

I've ordered thermal paste for my computer(s) to replace the stock thermal paste that came with the hardware. For my PC, I'm wanting to make sure my liquid CPU cooler has a proper seal. I'm wanting to replace the paste on my GPU since I opened it up. And finally I have a secondary computer that I'm folding with, and I'm wanting to put my 8350's stock cooler on it (it is an Athlon II x3 450) to keep it a little cooler.

What do I do to safely remove ALL of the old paste, how much do I use when putting the new paste on, and how can I re assemble everything to make sure it has a proper seal? I know a few things not to do, and I'm sure I know how to do this, I'm just wanting to be sure I've done it properly.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Holy Jesus!! PSU overkill much?
> 
> Well Building another rig. This time in the form of SFF. Ordered a 660 Twin Frozer to slap in there for a bit. Hopefully this one will OC better than my Zotacs.


follow me my son









it's overkill for now, but since i needed a new psu i thought buy one with enough power
so when i upgrade to something that needs power, i would have enough


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hey guy's, just submitted my validation after building my first rig ever. I'll have some pictures and benchmarks coming soon once I solve the 3dMark issues I'm having. My specs are as follows:
AMD FX-4300 @ 4.6Ghz
Geminii S524 Cooler
Asus M5A99FX pro r2.0
2 x 4G Corsair Vengeance @ 1600
2 x EVGA GTX 660 SC
Silencer Blue 750W PSU
all tucked away in a CM 690 Nvidia Edition box with 3 Apevia Green LED case fans

planned:
4 more terabytes of storage
modular psu upgrade (650W Corsair)
256 gig SSD
Hydro series watercooler
Define R4 case
4 x Cooler Master Blade PWM 120mm case fans


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for a little help.
> 
> I've ordered thermal paste for my computer(s) to replace the stock thermal paste that came with the hardware. For my PC, I'm wanting to make sure my liquid CPU cooler has a proper seal. I'm wanting to replace the paste on my GPU since I opened it up. And finally I have a secondary computer that I'm folding with, and I'm wanting to put my 8350's stock cooler on it (it is an Athlon II x3 450) to keep it a little cooler.
> 
> What do I do to safely remove ALL of the old paste, how much do I use when putting the new paste on, and how can I re assemble everything to make sure it has a proper seal? I know a few things not to do, and I'm sure I know how to do this, I'm just wanting to be sure I've done it properly.


Alcohol wipes work perfectly for clearing off old paste, i tend to get it all off with baby/alcohol wipes, then go over with a dry cloth, then once more with an alcohol wipe, then once more with the dry cloth.

For a CPU, use a pea size amount in the center, for a GPU... this depends on the size of the core.... my 480 needed a baked bean size because the heat spreader is so large.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Here's my initial benchmarks, I just noticed my cpu defaulted to 4.2Ghz, going to reclock this weekend.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Alcohol wipes work perfectly for clearing off old paste, i tend to get it all off with baby/alcohol wipes, then go over with a dry cloth, then once more with an alcohol wipe, then once more with the dry cloth.
> 
> For a CPU, use a pea size amount in the center, for a GPU... this depends on the size of the core.... my 480 needed a baked bean size because the heat spreader is so large.


I wouldn't mind someone else chiming in here about alcohol swabs. Not too comfortable using something like that for it. But if someone else can validate, +1 to both.


----------



## MillerLite1314

go with the alcohol swabs, it'll get all that crud off and quickly evaporate so you can slap a new coat on go


----------



## lieshantoto

i got problem after moding my bios. how can revert it back? i didnt back my bios up can someone send me ZT-60901-10M zotac gtx 660 bios file thats not modded yet
thanks before


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> all tucked away in a CM 690...Define R4 case...


If it's anything like the 550D w/ plenty of cutouts and space behind the mobo tray, you're going to flip. While the CM690 did cool well, it was a GIANT CLUSTERF***.

Also, why go w/ the Hydro/*insert name here* closed loop coolers? In every test I've seen, they're louder than a top tier air cooler and don't do much better...also, cost nearly 2x $. Also, w/ your config and plan for 4 fans, you'll need to be using the roof of the R4, right? That's going to make it much louder than using 2 in front, and 1 in rear. At least coming from the time I spent w/ R3...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Alcohol wipes work perfectly for clearing off old paste, i tend to get it all off with baby/alcohol wipes, then go over with a dry cloth, then once more with an alcohol wipe, then once more with the dry cloth.
> 
> For a CPU, use a pea size amount in the center, for a GPU... this depends on the size of the core.... my 480 needed a baked bean size because the heat spreader is so large.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind someone else chiming in here about alcohol swabs. Not too comfortable using something like that for it. But if someone else can validate, +1 to both.
Click to expand...

My favorite combo for this kind of thing:

1. http://www.frys.com/product/3936318
2. unbleached coffee filters
3. Qtips w/ pointy ends

However, I quit replacing factory TIM after seeing ZERO difference in temps a few times in a row. IMO, it's nowhere near the time and effort unless you HAVE to have that extra 1 C load...this is assuming your temps aren't horribly wrong, in which case I'd rather RMA.


----------



## malmental

alcohol swabs, pads or on cloth and/or paper towel, the paper towel can break off easily..
usually 90% isopropyl solution is all you need and that's available everywhere even corner stores.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> . If it's anything like the 550D w/ plenty of cutouts and space behind the mobo tray, you're going to flip. While the CM690 did cool well, it was a GIANT CLUSTERF***.
> 
> Also, why go w/ the Hydro/*insert name here* closed loop coolers? In every test I've seen, they're louder than a top tier air cooler and don't do much better...also, cost nearly 2x $. Also, w/ your config and plan for 4 fans, you'll need to be using the roof of the R4, right? That's going to make it much louder than using 2 in front, and 1 in rear. At least coming from the time I spent w/ R3...[


I have been looking at the H80i and H100i and the reviews on them were pretty good. I have been hitting 4.6-4.7 Core clocks with temps hitting 54C on the CPU so I was planning a water solution to break GHz.

I love my CM 690 but cable management with a non modular PSU is a clusterf***. I like the minimalist design with the R4 and I won't mind the extra noise from more fans since my 690 doubled in noise when I slapped in my second gtx 660 last night


----------



## Rosco321

Can I join 2?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5mbx2/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6513899

Top one is the oc edition (got that one today







)
The bottom one is the standard version.

Need to start oc'ing them both and see what I can get out of them.


----------



## Proxish

I'm running two 660 Twin Frozr III's, I've run through the Bios modification routine once for each card while having them both plugged in, in SLi. But the second card doesn't seem to hit 1.212v.
The system has crashed twice now when any strain has been put on the cards. I tried running Valley and it just outright failed and I had to hard reset halfway through the benchmark.

Anyone know why and how to fix this?

Do I have to remove one card and then Bios mod the second one?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Can I join 2?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5mbx2/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6513899
> 
> Top one is the oc edition (got that one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The bottom one is the standard version.
> 
> Need to start oc'ing them both and see what I can get out of them.










that looks sweet!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> I'm running two 660 Twin Frozr III's, I've run through the Bios modification routine once for each card while having them both plugged in, in SLi. But the second card doesn't seem to hit 1.212v.
> The system has crashed twice now when any strain has been put on the cards. I tried running Valley and it just outright failed and I had to hard reset halfway through the benchmark.
> 
> Anyone know why and how to fix this?
> 
> Do I have to remove one card and then Bios mod the second one?


Try using a card at a time in your pc, then overclock it, and run valley, so you know which card has the issue that's causing your system to crash.


----------



## Rosco321

Thanks


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Can I join 2?


gorgeous


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> gorgeous


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> buddy sent me his brand new 660 reference since he decided he wanted a different one. I unlocked the voltage and started tweaking the bios with keplerbiostweaker. I was able to run it to 1300/3200 without any major issues. but I noticed when I ran heaven it would never stay at 1300 it would run at 1228 and then drop to 1176 then come back up to 1228 but never return to 1300. so I flashed back to stock settings and played with precision x, I couldnt get it past +150? it started messing up, it would fail then recover itself but then I noticed that if I ran nvidia hair that even though gpuz and precision x said 980 the ocd was 1215mhz. I then checked the sensors for gpuz and it also says 1215mhz. whats going on here? should I oc using nvflash and flash the bios or should I use the precision x?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precision x is set to default but here I am at 1215?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get this thing folding, but would really love to hook up the 560ti to fold while I use the 660 but for some reason that didnt work.


really? nobody has anything for this?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> However, I quit replacing factory TIM after seeing ZERO difference in temps a few times in a row. IMO, it's nowhere near the time and effort unless you HAVE to have that extra 1 C load...this is assuming your temps aren't horribly wrong, in which case I'd rather RMA.


I've got good temps, it's just that I've removed my CPU cooler once so it isn't a proper seal. While I have good temps for everything I do, I can't overclock too much without busting the barrier. I want to replace the GPU paste because it didn't look like the proper amount was used at factory. It really looked like the machine that places the paste died halfway through applying. And I need some paste for the other computer since my 8350's heatsink doesn't have enough paste on it.


----------



## ramenspazz

Alright, after playing around with it for a while, i have discovered that my card LOVES to throttle its self for almsot no apparent reason at temps or 59c... Alright, after playing around with it for a while, i have discovered that my card LOVES to throttle its self for almost no apparent reason at temps or 59c... very problematic because it sets my clocks to stock and even further back. im going to try a few different drivers and get back on the results.

Edit: it appears to throttle with fan speed also, which i dont like because i am limited to the reference cooler ;w;


----------



## Proxish

Right, I'm just ****ed. Unlocked the BIOS of both cards I have and now it's just constant crashes when any benchmark is loaded.
Was trying out different things with Precision X, nothing worked so now it's all set back to default.

I don't know what to do, can't game, can't do anything other than watching movies and this is driving me nuts...


----------



## ramenspazz

ok so i think i have figured out why its throttling. even though the power limit is set to 170% of the TDP, it stays at or under 110% and lowers the clock speed. Gunna see if there is a way to get around that.

And to Proxish, try setting the core clock to a negitive offset like -104


----------



## Proxish

That actually got my cards working again!
But why? And now my performance marks are worse than before.... I'm so confused...


----------



## BENSON519

Finally got my 2nd evga gtx 660 sc in the mail today. Can't wait to play bf3 tonight. Sli 660's on a asus vg248qe 144hz monitor should be pretty sweet


----------



## ramenspazz

The -104 is a little overkill but its underclocking your card quite a bit, you could try doing a -65 or 52, that would put it at about stock. the reason it was unstable is probably because it was trying to run the clock at 1300mhz+ thus the instability


----------



## Proxish

Here is a current pic of what Precision X is at. I'm getting worse preformance than before I Bios modded.

asdsadasds.PNG 659k .PNG file


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Here is a current pic of what Precision X is at. I'm getting worse preformance than before I Bios modded.
> 
> asdsadasds.PNG 659k .PNG file


set the power target to 170%
and the clock ofsset to -14 (that works for me) and then you can try to lower it or bump it a little

after that you bump up the memory clock offset also


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> set the power target to 170%
> and the clock ofsset to -14 (that works for me) and then you can try to lower it or bump it a little
> 
> after that you bump up the memory clock offset also


Cool, I'll try that now.
What about the voltage? Do I set that to 1.212 of just leave it?

EDIT: Tried running it at 170% / -14MHz GPU Clock. Ran Valley fine, best result I've ever had, tried to run Heaven, whole system crashed and wouldn't load my second GPU. Had to shut down, unplug power, leave for a minute and boot back up.

Currently have it set at 100% power and -26mhz GPU Clock.

Really need some help here. I have no idea what I'm doing.
I don't understand what to do with the voltage, the power target, the gpu clock or the mem clock.
I've had so many crashes since doing this, it's just insane...


----------



## johntauwhare

Best I can do in 3DMark11.

CPU @50 x 100 / 1.40V
Precsion X: Core +130 (1100), Mem +296 (1650), TDP +170%. Max in run 1319/1652, 131%TDP, 1.212V, 58C/62C, 500W

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/2700Kat50660x2ocP13116_zps7c278e42.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6517530


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Cool, I'll try that now.
> What about the voltage? Do I set that to 1.212 of just leave it?
> 
> EDIT: Tried running it at 170% / -14MHz GPU Clock. Ran Valley fine, best result I've ever had, tried to run Heaven, whole system crashed and wouldn't load my second GPU. Had to shut down, unplug power, leave for a minute and boot back up.
> 
> Currently have it set at 100% power and -26mhz GPU Clock.
> 
> Really need some help here. I have no idea what I'm doing.
> I don't understand what to do with the voltage, the power target, the gpu clock or the mem clock.
> I've had so many crashes since doing this, it's just insane...


then try -15 -16 and leave it when its stable...
leave the target power to 170%

voltage will adjust automaticly


----------



## Peanuts4

So I can run in Heaven benchmark stable but when playing bf3 I still randomly get Direct x error then my settings go back to stock, so I'm guessing not stable or anyone else get direct x errors in bf3? I am just surprised my max stable OC is 30+ to the GPU and 200+ for the memory. I think these OC cards are essentially cards that can at lease OC to the marketing numbers but don't need to do anything more.

I have to say from coming from a MSI dual fan to a Gigabyte dual fan card the MSI's fans blow the Gigabytes away. No comparison my GTX 460 TwinFrozr has better fans they don't sound ball bearingy when they start really speeding up.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> really? nobody has anything for this?


Find your stable overclock, then set that in your bios and flash. Mine became more stable and throttled less when i did that. I don't use precision X or any overclocking software anymore. i just use the OSD to know what MHZ my GPU's are running at, and at what temps.

Heaven benchmark and most games will throttle down to lower Mhz. I used to have bf3 constantly run at 1150MHz, even when i set it to 1293Mhz. But after setting it in my bios, now it runs above 1200Mhz; somewhere around 1228-1280/1293mhz....

BTW If you notice your card is running at 1215Mhz all the time, then it's probably set to 1215Mhz (max boost clock)... Don't forget to change it in bios. If you don't know how to do it, send me your .ROM file in a zip file, and your stable bios settings, and i'll help you set it.


----------



## BigDomePiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I can run in Heaven benchmark stable but when playing bf3 I still randomly get Direct x error then my settings go back to stock, so I'm guessing not stable or anyone else get direct x errors in bf3? I am just surprised my max stable OC is 30+ to the GPU and 200+ for the memory. I think these OC cards are essentially cards that can at lease OC to the marketing numbers but don't need to do anything more.
> 
> I have to say from coming from a MSI dual fan to a Gigabyte dual fan card the MSI's fans blow the Gigabytes away. No comparison my GTX 460 TwinFrozr has better fans they don't sound ball bearingy when they start really speeding up.


That's a battlefield problem...

Battlefield has been known to have all sorts of error, and I used to get that same one, look up the error and find the fix, because I dont remember it.

Also Yungbenny Is this how I'm suppose to do the overclock?

And what settings are you guys using on heaven benchmark 4.0?


----------



## Proxish

Right, I don't know what on earth is going on with this Pc. It's just awful now, internet is acting up for some reason now too.

Tried running FurMark for 15 minutes at -16 170%, ran fine, it closes, internet opens up to load the website, crash and load straight to MoBo Bios. The hell is going on, honestly, I'm so tired of this. I just want to go back to stock when everything was fine.

I don't have my GPU Bios though, I only have two files for each GPU called 666.rom. How can I get it back to normal again and end this nightmare?

EDIT: The whole Pc just seems slow since the Bios mod....

EDIT 2: Every time it crashes I lose my second GPU, right now my Pc isn't detecting it right now and I don't know why. This is a bloody nightmare.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> anyone have some benchmarks of Crysis 3, BF3 and the Witcher 2 using 660 in SLI ?? (and the 3570k)


The 3570k and 3770k should be similar in game benches, the 3770k will just be a tad bit faster, so you can use the benches on the OP to see what you would get in SLI if your cards are clocked higher or lower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDomePiece*
> 
> That's a battlefield problem...
> 
> Battlefield has been known to have all sorts of error, and I used to get that same one, look up the error and find the fix, because I dont remember it.
> 
> Also Yungbenny Is this how I'm suppose to do the overclock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what settings are you guys using on heaven benchmark 4.0?


Your overclock seems fine.







Just use whatever is stable for you, and also... instead of setting a negative core clock, you can just use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to set your max stable boost clock and flash that, then you would not have to worry about crashes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Right, I don't know what on earth is going on with this Pc. It's just awful now, internet is acting up for some reason now too.
> 
> Tried running FurMark for 15 minutes at -16 170%, ran fine, it closes, internet opens up to load the website, crash and load straight to MoBo Bios. The hell is going on, honestly, I'm so tired of this. I just want to go back to stock when everything was fine.
> 
> I don't have my GPU Bios though, I only have two files for each GPU called 666.rom. *How can I get it back to normal again and end this nightmare?*
> 
> EDIT: The whole Pc just seems slow since the Bios mod....
> 
> EDIT 2: Every time it crashes I lose my second GPU, right now my Pc isn't detecting it right now and I don't know why. This is a bloody nightmare.










sorry you're having issues. Go to the MSI website and download their bios for your gpu, then flash back. I hope all your probs go away


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> anyone have some benchmarks of Crysis 3, BF3 and the Witcher 2 using 660 in SLI ?? (and the 3570k)


I just got my 2nd evga gtx 660 superclocked a d last night I was having no trouble staying above 100 fps on ultra settings, gulf if Oman, large conquest with 64 players! For some reason when I set the settings to high my fps was lower and don't know why. And my gpu usage wouldn't go over 80% either. Little bit more in the bios of the cards should get a lot more out of my gpu's. I also have the 3570k and its not overclocked yet (waiting to get water cooling before that )


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Best I can do in 3DMark11.
> 
> CPU @50 x 100 / 1.40V
> Precsion X: Core +130 (1100), Mem +296 (1650), TDP +170%. Max in run 1319/1652, 131%TDP, 1.212V, 58C/62C, 500W
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/2700Kat50660x2ocP13116_zps7c278e42.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6517530


Nice score man!







.. You're getting your $$$ worth and some more


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry you're having issues. Go to the MSI website and download their bios for your gpu, then flash back. I hope all your probs go away


Downloaded the Bios, but for some reason, it won't let me use it. It keeps coming up with this message.


EDIT: Think I've figured it out.


----------



## BigDomePiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The 3570k and 3770k should be similar in game benches, the 3770k will just be a tad bit faster, so you can use the benches on the OP to see what you would get in SLI if your cards are clocked higher or lower.
> Your overclock seems fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just use whatever is stable for you, and also... instead of setting a negative core clock, you can just use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to set your max stable boost clock and flash that, then you would not have to worry about crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry you're having issues. Go to the MSI website and download their bios for your gpu, then flash back. I hope all your probs go away


Can you take a screenshot of your bios tweaker?

I just want to see the different settings.

Also I was just playing BF3 and I started getting artifacts. So I rebooted bf3 and I got a directx error GetDeviceRemovedReason.. any ideas?

Also what settings do you use on heaven benchmark 4.0?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDomePiece*
> 
> Can you take a screenshot of your bios tweaker?
> 
> I just want to see the different settings.
> 
> *Also I was just playing BF3 and I started getting artifacts. So I rebooted bf3 and I got a directx error GetDeviceRemovedReason.. any ideas?
> 
> Also what settings do you use on heaven benchmark 4.0?*


I am not on my PC now, and my settings won't work for you. The only difference from your's would be my core and boost clock. That's all..









If you are getting artifacts in BF3, here are the things that might be the cause...

1, Memory overclock is too high.

2, Lucid Virtu Mvp is enabled.

3, Direct X needs to be reinstalled (if you get and error re-installing it, then make sure your anti virus is not the cause of it)

For your last question, Heaven benchmark is set to X8 AA, Highest settings Available @ 1080p


----------



## BigDomePiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I am not on my PC now, and my settings won't work for you. The only difference from your's would be my core and boost clock. That's all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting artifacts in BF3, here are the things that might be the cause...
> 
> 1, Memory overclock is too high.
> 
> 2, Lucid Virtu Mvp is enabled.
> 
> 3, Direct X needs to be reinstalled (if you get and error re-installing it, then make sure your anti virus is not the cause of it)
> 
> For your last question, Heaven benchmark is set to X8 AA, Highest settings Available @ 1080p


I just wanted to compare the settings... My stupid self set the boost and the normal clocks at 1215, and I started artifacting so bad that I couldn't get into windows...

Had to boot into safe mode and remove the drivers after I changed the overclock.

Now after being back onto my OS I tried setting my boost clock to 1202, and my core clock is stuck at 954...

Kind of confused
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Downloaded the Bios, but for some reason, it won't let me use it. It keeps coming up with this message.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Think I've figured it out.


Did you figure this out? I want to restart back to original bios and I keep getting that error


----------



## MillerLite1314

Any of my sli brothers hitting some pretty bad stuttering in BioShock Infinite? Ive read micro stuttering can happen but I think what I have is abnormal because it iasnt really "micro".


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Any of my sli brothers hitting some pretty bad stuttering in BioShock Infinite? Ive read micro stuttering can happen but I think what I have is abnormal because it iasnt really "micro".


heard it was a game issue but for me is working fine, it used to stutter a little bit but since I move to the 320 Beta drivers it's running butter smooth, if you are not on the 320 beta give then try.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDomePiece*
> 
> I just wanted to compare the settings... My stupid self set the boost and the normal clocks at 1215, and I started artifacting so bad that I couldn't get into windows...
> 
> Had to boot into safe mode and remove the drivers after I changed the overclock.
> 
> Now after being back onto my OS I tried setting my boost clock to 1202, and my core clock is stuck at 954...
> 
> Kind of confused
> *Did you figure this out? I want to restart back to original bios and I keep getting that error*


Copy only the ROM file and rename it to 660.com, then use the files on the first post and flash


----------



## ramenspazz

I would like to know how to set my clock speed in the bios, here is my current rom. cheers and if you could post how to also so in the future i could do it myself, that would be amazing








http://puu.sh/2MXgG.rom
also, i was curious if i should take the plunge and get another 660 or not. any advice there?

Edit: i forgot to say i would like the clock at 1243 XD also forgot the stable bios settings... go me for being tired, ok well stable settigns are 1228-1268 core and 3300 memory clock at 1.212 volts


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> I would like to know how to set my clock speed in the bios, here is my current rom. cheers and if you could post how to also so in the future i could do it myself, that would be amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://puu.sh/2MXgG.rom
> also, i was curious if i should take the plunge and get another 660 or not. any advice there?
> 
> Edit: i forgot to say i would like the clock at 1243 XD also forgot the stable bios settings... go me for being tired, ok well stable settigns are 1228-1268 core and 3300 memory clock at 1.212 volts


sorry.. I would help you when get home


----------



## ramenspazz

no problem







take your time :3 I actually just fell asleap at my bios overclocking my pc XD. Does anyone think that a Fx-6100 @ 4.7ghz would bottle neck a my 660? i have been thinking of upgrading to piledriver or maybe waiting for steamroller, or take the plunge and go to Intel. I am just curious if there would be any major gaming benefit of doing so.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take your time :3 I actually just fell asleap at my bios overclocking my pc XD. Does anyone think that a Fx-6100 @ 4.7ghz would bottle neck a my 660? i have been thinking of upgrading to piledriver or maybe waiting for steamroller, or take the plunge and go to Intel. I am just curious if there would be any major gaming benefit of doing so.


I dont see it bottlnecking at all. I had a 6300 and it was a boss. I say if your worried grab a 6300 OC the crap out of it and wait for steamroller.


----------



## malmental

FX-8320 is what you want and not anything less maybe the FX-8350 if on sale, not the FX-6300 or and FX-4300.
so either the FX-8320 or go Intel..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> i forgot to say i would like the clock at 1243 XD also forgot the stable bios settings... go me for being tired, ok well stable settigns are 1228-1268 core and 3300 memory clock at 1.212 volts


All set







. Here is the file

660.zip 56k .zip file


And if you want to modify your bios settings you can use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file


----------



## ramenspazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> All set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is the file
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> And if you want to modify your bios settings you can use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file










Thankyou so very much!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> FX-8320 is what you want and not anything less maybe the FX-8350 if on sale, not the FX-6300 or and FX-4300.
> so either the FX-8320 or go Intel..


You have no idea what your talking about brah. Fx 6300 is a beast and in the crysis 3 bench was tied by the 2500k. So please refrain from spouting nonsense.

Can't go wrong with either. Both oc like a beast as well.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> FX-8320 is what you want and not anything less maybe the FX-8350 if on sale, not the FX-6300 or and FX-4300.
> so either the FX-8320 or go Intel..
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what your talking about brah. Fx 6300 is a beast and in the crysis 3 bench was tied by the 2500k. So please refrain from spouting nonsense.
> 
> Can't go wrong with either. Both oc like a beast as well.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what I'm speaking on youngster..








don't hate the truth and when overclocked the 2500K will pull farther ahead, learn how to bench.

edit:
and if you wanna discuss then open up a thread because proving you wrong here will ruin the thread.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I know exactly what I'm speaking on youngster..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't hate the truth.
> 
> and when overclocked the 2500K will pull farther ahead, learn how to bench.


Youngster? Is that supposed to put me in my place?









I own both so I think I know a bit more than you on experiance alone. As I said it does just fine in multithreaded games such as crysis 3. Well duh if you oc the intel it will pull away....just like if you oc the fx it will pull ahead. Pretty basic.

Why would I hate the truth? I own the cpu that your claiming is better. Lol

Point is moot though. He asked if its bottlnecking.....and your lacking knowledge if you think it is.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> heard it was a game issue but for me is working fine, it used to stutter a little bit but since I move to the 320 Beta drivers it's running butter smooth, if you are not on the 320 beta give then try.


I believe I'm running the 320 but i will double check. Empire total war locks out on me I'll try other drivers. My other games run extremely well especially with vsync


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take your time :3 I actually just fell asleap at my bios overclocking my pc XD. Does anyone think that a Fx-6100 @ 4.7ghz would bottle neck a my 660? i have been thinking of upgrading to piledriver or maybe waiting for steamroller, or take the plunge and go to Intel. I am just curious if there would be any major gaming benefit of doing so.


I'm running dual EVGA 660 SC cards on an FX-4300 and haven't noticed any problems. I will run some tests and get you my results, BF3 I I took a huge jump in fps on operation sword breaker at ultra from around 60 to 140.


----------



## mouacyk

Current deal on newegg: $210 - 20 (10%) - 20 (rebate) - 50 (metro) = $120. when I got my evga gtx460 1gb for 170 in 2010 I though that was a good deal. This is a freeking Asus gtx 660 dc2 oc! This will be a great replacement for my dead gtx 570 running a q6600 at 3.5ghz.


----------



## Jodiuh

Sadly, if 2033 is any indication you won't be playing the new Metro until you upgrade to the 860 in 2015.


----------



## MillerLite1314

just did the bios mod on my 660's and my sli dropped out of precision x and NVidia control panel so I'm only showing one card. this happen to anyone else?


----------



## MillerLite1314

nvm i just swapped cards in the pcie slots after flashing my bios to 1503 and now everything is back where it should be.


----------



## amd655

I will just play it in DX9 as i did with 2033, where visually it looks....... NO DIFFERENT, you literally have to read up on where the differences are to notice...


----------



## Lateralizm

Been meaning to submit my form to be added, completely forgot. Hello everyone.


----------



## ramenspazz

hey! i was wondering if anyone knew of a good aftermarket cooler i could use. Im not too keen on the arctic accelero twin turbo ii, anyone know of another good one?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> hey! i was wondering if anyone knew of a good aftermarket cooler i could use. Im not too keen on the arctic accelero twin turbo ii, anyone know of another good one?


H100 sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ramenspazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> H100 sounds like a good idea.


you can hook one to it? i got to look into this!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sadly, if 2033 is any indication you won't be playing the new Metro until you upgrade to the 860 in 2015.


I played the original perfectly fine on my 8800gt and late r gtx 460. Thank you .


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> you can hook one to it? i got to look into this!


I was joking about the h100. But yes you can kinda do CPU water coolers on GPU's Here is a link to a club/Guide on how to do it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want my second card like...naooooo xD

but I have to wait till they drop to 150$









I assume SLI 660 will be the same as a 780


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I want my second card like...naooooo xD
> 
> but I have to wait till they drop to 150$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume SLI 660 will be the same as a 780


Well SLI 660 is more powerfull than GTX 680 for sure. But we dont know the numbers yet of the 780 so cant say for sure. GTX 780 IIRC is supposed to be a Titan LE, so maybe not.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will just play it in DX9 as i did with 2033, where visually it looks....... NO DIFFERENT, you literally have to read up on where the differences are to notice...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same thing i did with Far cry 3. Dx11 was running at 40+Fps. While Dx9 was running at 120 FPS LOL. and NO difference in visuals except soft shadows (or something like that). Nice video BTW.... that made me laugh


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Same thing i did with Far cry 3. Dx11 was running at 40+Fps. While Dx9 was running at 120 FPS LOL. and NO difference in visuals except soft shadows (or something like that). Nice video BTW.... that made me laugh


^^ This, DX11 is totally borked in FarCry 3, switched to DX9 runs like a dream and looks no different







.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I don't understand why so many people bash on this card. Throw a good i5 or even an i7 in your build and you can run just about any game you want on ultra (excluding Crysis 3 of course)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I don't understand why so many people bash on this card. Throw a good i5 or even an i7 in your build and you can run just about any game you want on ultra (excluding Crysis 3 of course)


Excluding BF3 and MOH also, unless you want to game at less than 50FPS.


----------



## blackRott9

I got my 660 to do 7432 GPU in my Intel rig.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6530741

Too bad it doesn't handle max voltage well. I'm stuck @ 1215MHz boost.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Excluding BF3 and MOH also, unless you want to game at less than 50FPS.


Bf3 is easy to max. I can do it on my single 660. Its multiplayer that's a bit harsh, but that has more to do with cpu.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Bf3 is easy to max. I can do it on my single 660. Its multiplayer that's a bit harsh, but that has more to do with cpu.


My 4300 will be around 98 percent but my cards will only be at about 40 percent load each.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> My 4300 will be around 98 percent but my cards will only be at about 40 percent load each.


That would be a CPU bottleneck my friend.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Excluding BF3 and MOH also, unless you want to game at less than 50FPS.










bf3 is not graphically "intensive" anymore, i easily max it out above 60 fps with a single card, but maybe 56 fps avg though. IDK... but it's smooth gameplay above 50 fps for sure...


----------



## malmental

edit..


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> That would be a CPU bottleneck my friend.


Well I was able to deduce that much from it







lol


----------



## amd655

That is just terribad for a "4 core" to be bottlenecking THAT much...

I feel for you... can you not grab a 8320?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That is just terribad for a "4 core" to be bottlenecking THAT much...
> 
> I feel for you... can you not grab a 8320?


Even a 6300 would work. I had a 6300 with two gtx 660's in SLI and I dident bottleneck at all. If he can swing it might be worth it until steamroller comes out.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Even a 6300 would work. I had a 6300 with two gtx 660's in SLI and I dident bottleneck at all. If he can swing it might be worth it until steamroller comes out.


I'm gonna be waiting for the steamroller series to bump up to 8 cores, I want to wait to see how much the power design is going to be improved over the piledriver especially in overclocking. I grabbed the 4300 without even thinking about it. I'm patient though. It only bottlenecks that bad in multiplayer BF3 but even then I'm snagging 40-60fps so I'm cool with it for now.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Almost forgot, I'm only running 4.3Ghz clock right now because I did a clean install of windows. I'll put up some numbers once I hit my 4.8-5.0Ghz clock.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Find your stable overclock, then set that in your bios and flash. Mine became more stable and throttled less when i did that. I don't use precision X or any overclocking software anymore. i just use the OSD to know what MHZ my GPU's are running at, and at what temps.
> 
> Heaven benchmark and most games will throttle down to lower Mhz. I used to have bf3 constantly run at 1150MHz, even when i set it to 1293Mhz. But after setting it in my bios, now it runs above 1200Mhz; somewhere around 1228-1280/1293mhz....
> 
> BTW If you notice your card is running at 1215Mhz all the time, then it's probably set to 1215Mhz (max boost clock)... Don't forget to change it in bios. If you don't know how to do it, send me your .ROM file in a zip file, and your stable bios settings, and i'll help you set it.


I figured out the boost clock the first time in, took me about 5 minutes to figure out what I was missing. I DL'd valley benchmark to see if the osd would do anything better but for some reason it just wanted to stay at 1176 but valley recognized my oc to be 1300. so I decided to do the next best thing, FAH, without a doubt I know this would test whether or not my oc was working. Sure enough, precision x and gpuz recognize my oc to be 1300 and it is constantly running at that. temps are staying at 59*C if it can finish folding this(4hrs) I think it should be stable enough to run 24/7, I mean its not tearing or anything in heaven or valley. I dont have any games loaded right now, I use my comp more for movies and other stuff than games. I'm very surprised the performance I'm getting out of a reference card. But I still find it weird that a benchmarking program wouldn't run the card at 100% OC.

Thanks for the response. it was driving me crazy.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDomePiece*
> 
> That's a battlefield problem...
> 
> Battlefield has been known to have all sorts of error, and I used to get that same one, look up the error and find the fix, because I dont remember it.
> 
> Also Yungbenny Is this how I'm suppose to do the overclock?
> 
> And what settings are you guys using on heaven benchmark 4.0?


I have not found this fix does anyone know where to find it?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> I figured out the boost clock the first time in, took me about 5 minutes to figure out what I was missing. I DL'd valley benchmark to see if the osd would do anything better but for some reason it just wanted to stay at 1176 but valley recognized my oc to be 1300. so I decided to do the next best thing, FAH, without a doubt I know this would test whether or not my oc was working. Sure enough, precision x and gpuz recognize my oc to be 1300 and it is constantly running at that. temps are staying at 59*C if it can finish folding this(4hrs) I think it should be stable enough to run 24/7, I mean its not tearing or anything in heaven or valley. I dont have any games loaded right now, I use my comp more for movies and other stuff than games. I'm very surprised the performance I'm getting out of a reference card. *But I still find it weird that a benchmarking program wouldn't run the card at 100% OC.*
> 
> Thanks for the response. it was driving me crazy.


It's not the benching application, that's how Kepler works (Dynamic clock speeds)


----------



## RedWabbit

If I got another identical card whats the chances of me running them in sli at the settings I have now? can these cards run at 1300mhz with no issues or did I get lucky?


----------



## arkade

My Heaven benchmarks are significantly improved by having the K-Boost button enabled in Precision X... however I thought the 660 should independently be going to this boost clock during the Heaven benchmark anyway so why such a difference?


----------



## bittbull187

new firestrike extreme score yaaay http://www.3dmark.com/fs/439047


----------



## tmaven

How to flash it back to original rom?
I have original rom, but after nvflash its still same(as per comment 1)... ?


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> new firestrike extreme score yaaay http://www.3dmark.com/fs/439047


What clocks are you running on the cards, your graphics score seems to be a little low compared to mine I I don't have any form of oc on mine..
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/435875


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> *If I got another identical card whats the chances of me running them in sli at the settings I have now?* can these cards run at 1300mhz with no issues or did I get lucky?


ermm... You could get lucky







.. I got my two GPU's at the same time, and they clock exactly the same way in SLI @ 1293Mhz. Single card wise though, one can do 1306Mhz stable, but the other crashes after sometime at 1306. I'll just say, even if the second one you get is not as overclockable as the first one. You can set them on different clocks, and you will still get great performance all round







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkade*
> 
> My Heaven benchmarks are significantly improved by having the K-Boost button enabled in Precision X... however I thought the 660 should independently be going to this boost clock during the Heaven benchmark anyway so why such a difference?


If you want your card to throttle less in heaven, you have to set the clocks close to each other in your bios with the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
. I never used K-boost myself. All i did was set it close to each other and my throttling issues were reduced quite a lot. This is what i mean when i say "set it close to each other".


For example, If your card is stable at 1254Mhz, set your base clock to 1202Mhz, then your boost clock to 1241Mhz, and your max boost clock to 1254Mhz. Also don't forget to set your "boost table" to the same figure as your "max boost clock" ( which will be 1254Mhz). For some reason, i found out that my card performs better like that. I used to have bf3 run at 1150Mhz on both cards all the time, but after increasing my clocks, it runs at 1228-1293Mhz depending on the scene







. Hope it works for you too


----------



## an7user

New small personal record in Firestrike at 1189/7160 - cpu 4800.

http://piccy.info/view3/4545479/d1f7473830669b9b0a45b4ce52a06c40/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-05-08-19-37/i7-4545479/743x574-r


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> New small personal record in Firestrike at 1189/7160 - cpu 4800.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://piccy.info/view3/4545479/d1f7473830669b9b0a45b4ce52a06c40/1200/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-05-08-19-37/i7-4545479/743x574-r


Nice score mate!

Also guys...
Attach this to your sig if you are a Proud Owner Thanks to *drBlahMan*















| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |









Code:



Code:


[CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40]| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]


----------



## an7user

NOw have a validation with a tad higher
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/625759


----------



## arkade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you want your card to throttle less in heaven, you have to set the clocks close to each other in your bios with the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> . I never used K-boost myself. All i did was set it close to each other and my throttling issues were reduced quite a lot. This is what i mean when i say "set it close to each other".
> 
> 
> For example, If your card is stable at 1254Mhz, set your base clock to 1202Mhz, then your boost clock to 1241Mhz, and your max boost clock to 1254Mhz. Also don't forget to set your "boost table" to the same figure as your "max boost clock" ( which will be 1254Mhz). For some reason, i found out that my card performs better like that. I used to have bf3 run at 1150Mhz on both cards all the time, but after increasing my clocks, it runs at 1228-1293Mhz depending on the scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it works for you too


Cheers Yungbenny911...

I have also noticed again that Precision X really is being buggy and not always setting the card to what it shows...I am looking forward to getting it sorted properly using Kepler bios tweek tool! Would like precision X out of my life!!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> How to flash it back to original rom?
> I have original rom, but after nvflash its still same(as per comment 1)... ?


I am pretty sure you have to start at step 4.


----------



## arkade

So I used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 and it worked great. However the card got hotter as i was not using my fan curve from precision x.

How can you adjust the fan curve so it takes effect without using precision x? I was expecting settings for it in the bios tweaker...


----------



## bittbull187

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/439011


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice score mate!
> 
> Also guys...
> Attach this to your sig if you are a Proud Owner Thanks to *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |


To make it bit easier attach this code to your signature:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40]| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> To make it bit easier attach this code to your signature:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40]| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]


Oops! hehe, sorry guys, i missed that. Add to the OP


----------



## Yungbenny911

... double post


----------



## bittbull187

how you get the club header to work in sig?/scratch that figured it out.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkade*
> 
> So I used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 and it worked great. However the card got hotter as i was not using my fan curve from precision x.
> 
> How can you adjust the fan curve so it takes effect without using precision x? I was expecting settings for it in the bios tweaker...


had this same issue moments ago, I just had precision start when I start windows but keep it hidden. that way the fan curve works properly.








trying for a higher stable memory clock at the moment.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That is just terribad for a "4 core" to be bottlenecking THAT much...
> 
> I feel for you... can you not grab a 8320?


so after getting a pretty stable 4.7 Clock on the fx4300 I'm still bottlenecking CPU usage 80percent and GPUs still around 60, frames stay the same between ski and single card. I'm getting an eight core when my next BAH check comes in.


----------



## arkade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> had this same issue moments ago, I just had precision start when I start windows but keep it hidden. that way the fan curve works properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying for a higher stable memory clock at the moment.


Shame, I was hoping to get rid of precision X... are there any other solutions? Maybe a prog which deals specifically with the fan curve?

Cheers for your response though RedWabbit...I may unfortunately have to do the same as you.


----------



## abbeekman

Hey i get this texture **** in bf 3






And im scared i ****ed up my graphics card or w.e, its on like 1202/6100, 1,2120 volt anyone had this problem?


----------



## GTXDude

I had that same glitch once. Reset to stock settings and it went back to normal. Then overclocked again and no glitch.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

New Firestrike result with version 1.1, 8325! Both GPUs OC @ 1241Mhz with stock Bios using K-Boost and CPU OC @ 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> New Firestrike result with version 1.1, 8325! Both GPUs OC @ 1241Mhz with stock Bios using K-Boost and CPU OC @ 4.7Ghz.


Ohh! nice!, what drivers are you on? the latest beta?.. It says your driver is not approved


----------



## MillerLite1314

using the kepler bios tweaker 1.25, how did you load your bios with your new clock sets?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> Hey i get this texture **** in bf 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im scared i ****ed up my graphics card or w.e, its on like 1202/6100, 1,2120 volt anyone had this problem?


Drivers fixed it for me.


----------



## abbeekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Drivers fixed it for me.


what specific driver?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> what specific driver?


310.70/90 for me.


----------



## ace ventura069

my personal best so far...


----------



## staccker

I am looking to upgrade my 9800GTX and I have finally decided I am going to go for the GTX 660 I believe. I am stuck between the 2GB and the 3GB versions of:

EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB
EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 3GB

Has anyone come across this path of choosing which one to get? I am leaning more towards the 3GB for possible "future proofing" for when games can use this but then again will the card be able to handle the games that utilize the 3GB?

Quick notes: I use on a 1080p monitor will prob try and upgrade at the end of the year.

I am interested in the thoughts of the current GTX 660 owners before they made their purchases.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Anyone here know how to add rigs to your sig?

Thanks.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ohh! nice!, what drivers are you on? the latest beta?.. It says your driver is not approved


yep 320 beta drivers, but the real jump in score it's because of the improved SLI performance update on version 1.1 before I was getting 8157


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Anyone here know how to add rigs to your sig?
> 
> Thanks.


nvm figured it out lol.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 9800GTX and I have finally decided I am going to go for the GTX 660 I believe. I am stuck between the 2GB and the 3GB versions of:
> 
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 3GB
> 
> Has anyone come across this path of choosing which one to get? I am leaning more towards the 3GB for possible "future proofing" for when games can use this but then again will the card be able to handle the games that utilize the 3GB?
> 
> Quick notes: I use on a 1080p monitor will prob try and upgrade at the end of the year.
> 
> I am interested in the thoughts of the current GTX 660 owners before they made their purchases.


Hi, I'm too coming from a 9800GTX+ so I can tell you 'll be really really impress by the performance gain of a single GTX 660 as I was and you'll be blow away if you go SLI later on as I did, so going 660 is the right upgrade path, about the 2GB vs 3GB if you're planing on overclocking, the 3GB version is not a good overclocker as far a some users had posted their results here, and the 2GB FTW is just the same as the 660 superclocked so you're paying $20 - $30 for a different cooling configuration ( fans vs blower) so it"s more of personal choice, I prefer the blower cause it push the hot air out of the case at the expense of producing more noise.

hope this help


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Anyone here know how to add rigs to your sig?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> nvm figured it out lol.
Click to expand...

bout time...


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bout time...


Haha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Hi, I'm too coming from a 9800GTX+ so I can tell you 'll be really really impress by the performance gain of a single GTX 660 as I was and you'll be blow away if you go SLI later on as I did, so going 660 is the right upgrade path, about the 2GB vs 3GB if you're planing on overclocking, the 3GB version is not a good over clocker as far a some users had posted their results here, and the 2GB FTW is just the same as the 660 superclocked so you're paying $20 - $30 for a different cooling configuration ( fans vs blower) so it"s more of personal choice, I prefer the blower cause it push the hot air out of the case at the expense of producing more noise.
> 
> hope this help


From 9800GTX+/ 4870, my 480 was an absolutely massive upgrade, a 660 will be around the same in terms of performance gained, definitely worth it


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bout time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
Click to expand...

nice rig though.....








even with the SLi 660's..


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nice rig though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with the SLi 660's..


Lol, the SLI 660's are the best part of my rig







Only £210 for the pair. Believe me if I could strap two Intel 3570k together to get 3960x beating performance I would, that's basically what 2 x 660's is to a GTX 680. Best bang for buck GPU's I ever had.


----------



## warmachine29

this may be a dumb question but how do I flash back to stock bios?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

OP, maybe you need a revert guide on front page?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warmachine29*
> 
> this may be a dumb question but how do I flash back to stock bios?


copy your stock bios to your nvflash folder, rename it to 660.rom, and repeat ONLY step four. If you did not create a back up, attach your bios here in a zip file, with a link to where i can buy your GPU. I'll return it back to stock for you then you can flash..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 9800GTX and I have finally decided I am going to go for the GTX 660 I believe. I am stuck between the 2GB and the 3GB versions of:
> 
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 3GB
> 
> Has anyone come across this path of choosing which one to get? I am leaning more towards the 3GB for possible "future proofing" for when games can use this but then again will the card be able to handle the games that utilize the 3GB?
> 
> Quick notes: I use on a 1080p monitor will prob try and upgrade at the end of the year.
> 
> I am interested in the thoughts of the current GTX 660 owners before they made their purchases.


Get the 2gb, there is no performance gain between the 2gb and the 3gb. You won't run out of v-ram on 1080p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> yep 320 beta drivers, but the real jump in score it's because of the improved SLI performance update on version 1.1 before I was getting 8157


My firestrike does not give me the option to update it. (-__-). I guess i will have to re-download it again. Your graphics score is very impressive


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I hate you guys









my card tops at 1150 no bios mod, all stock

and even at those speed it reach 80c

damn 34c ambient temp here xD


----------



## Threx

27c ambient temp
56c max GPU temp @ 1228Mhz 1.212v


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My firestrike does not give me the option to update it. (-__-). I guess i will have to re-download it again. Your graphics score is very impressive


Big fail by not adding an update options also had to re-download, maybe i should not be complaining about it since I got it as bundle with one of my cards but people pay money for this software. Thanks! at first I wasn't very impress by the score but after seeing other people score with similar or better configuration I was really happy


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I hate you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card tops at 1150 no bios mod, all stock
> 
> and even at those speed it reach 80c
> 
> damn 34c ambient temp here xD


Lol! I know how you feel bro I'm also on stock Bios and my ambient temp on sunny days is around 32 - 34c too I'm located in the middle of the Caribbean so it is summer all year long, I had to mount memory heatsink to both cards and cut a hole in the plexiglass of my case and mounted a 92mm fan blowing air directly to the cards, doing that reduced the temp 4c









 

And to go over 1150 I'm using K-Boost doing all that got me an score of 8325 in 3DMark Firestrike.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm too coming from a 9800GTX+ so I can tell you 'll be really really impress by the performance gain of a single GTX 660 as I was and you'll be blow away if you go SLI later on as I did, so going 660 is the right upgrade path, about the 2GB vs 3GB if you're planing on overclocking, the 3GB version is not a good overclocker as far a some users had posted their results here, and the 2GB FTW is just the same as the 660 superclocked so you're paying $20 - $30 for a different cooling configuration ( fans vs blower) so it"s more of personal choice, I prefer the blower cause it push the hot air out of the case at the expense of producing more noise.
> 
> hope this help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 9800GTX and I have finally decided I am going to go for the GTX 660 I believe. I am stuck between the 2GB and the 3GB versions of:
> 
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB
> EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 3GB
> 
> Has anyone come across this path of choosing which one to get? I am leaning more towards the 3GB for possible "future proofing" for when games can use this but then again will the card be able to handle the games that utilize the 3GB?
> 
> Quick notes: I use on a 1080p monitor will prob try and upgrade at the end of the year.
> 
> I am interested in the thoughts of the current GTX 660 owners before they made their purchases.


The sli setup does produce A LOT of noise but it's like owning a V8 ha. The Superclocked are worth it, especially if you can get them on sale for less than 200$ each like i did. Just sucks living in Hawaii because I didn't qualify for free shipping. I average about 60'sC in heaven 4.0 on the extreme preset with 1600x900 and 1920x1080. For some odd reason i thought my proc would handle the SLI but this is my first build so lessoned learned. even with bottleneck i still get 45-72 in my games. (processor running 90-98% usage and cards running in the 50% range of usage each). I'll post some pics for ya.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Reapplied some thermal paste on GPU/CPU... Temps went up about 3°C at load with folding... Can someone find me some pics of how much paste you are supposed to use? I saw a couple and used exactly as I was supposed to. I put paste on my other comp and gave it my 8350's stock heatsink and saw temps drop A LOT there. I don't think I could have messed it up THAT much

EDIT: Make sure you plug your primary exhaust fan back in when you reassemble computer....


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can someone find me some pics of how much paste you are supposed to use? I saw a couple and used exactly as I was supposed to. I put paste on my other comp and gave it my 8350's stock heatsink and saw temps drop A LOT there. I don't think I could have messed it up THAT much


*Check out this video...*


----------



## rubicsphere

Has anyone had any success moding the BIOS of the MSI Twin Frozr 660? I have used GPUZ to pull stock ROM, then I used KGB and the online method to unlock, flashed the "unlocked BIOS", but it will NOT go any higher than 1.175V. Are there any special requirements to flash the MSI card?

Edit: Never mind it's working now!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> *Check out this video...*


doesn't the compound should cover the hole chip???

like this cpu


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Mine is worse. Evga Superclocked GTX 660 max boost 1137MHz stock. I have overclocked it to 110% power target and +39MHz on the base. Making final boost of 1176MHz. The card will not go any farther. +52MHz on the base crashes. So, not only did I get a crappy stock max boost. I also got a dud for a overclocker. I still love the card though. Really awesome for the price I paid. $179.99 shipped new. Best to oc 13MHz at a time since it will effectively raise the boost clock each time. Find the max and when it crashes. Back down by 13MHz and you have found the max. Going any lower then the 13MHz at a time will not raise the boost clock. Example. Max boost 1137MHz. Raise plus 1-12MHz and it will stay at that. Add 13MHz and it will jump to 1150MHz. I think most know this though. Just thought I would mention it for newbies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I hate you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card tops at 1150 no bios mod, all stock
> 
> and even at those speed it reach 80c
> 
> damn 34c ambient temp here xD


----------



## staccker

Thanks for your responses all! +rep

2gb vs 3gb - is the bus going to limit the 3gb's capacity for higher resolutions than 1080p?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Thanks for your responses all! +rep
> 
> 2gb vs 3gb - is the bus going to limit the 3gb's capacity for higher resolutions than 1080p?


Even on higher resolutions on 1080p 2gb is no differen from 3gb. Still the same FPS or even higher with 2gb. Google it, you'll see.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> doesn't the compound should cover the hole chip???






I found the guide for Arctic Silver 5 on the companies actual site. I did it SOOO wrong. You are supposed to put a small amount on the heatsink and spread it out over the entire area that the CPU will touch. Then put a small dot on the CPU and mount the heatsink









EDIT: Sorry if I've gotten a bit off topic, I was wanting to reapply paste to GPU, that's why I asked here. Also the paste takes about 200 hours of thermal cycling for it to start cooling properly


----------



## AcEsSalvation

IN OTHER 660-RELATED NEWS:

I've got the money, I'm just waiting to see how this next month plays out to get my SLI running







Not sure if I'm going to get the Zotac for the extra compact, dual fan design - or the ASUS card for another $10. Any noticeable differences?


----------



## HanzT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> IN OTHER 660-RELATED NEWS:
> 
> I've got the money, I'm just waiting to see how this next month plays out to get my SLI running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to get the Zotac for the extra compact, dual fan design - or the ASUS card for another $10. Any noticeable differences?


would recommend asus if its only 10 dollar difference. better quality components used gives u better chance of getting a better clock.


----------



## malmental

^
wrong, MSi is the better overclocker in a overall sense but in reality it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HanzT*
> 
> would recommend asus if its only 10 dollar difference. better quality components used gives u better chance of getting a better clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> wrong, MSi is the better overclocker in a overall sense...
Click to expand...

*Wrong again*...MSI & ASUS 660's are actually equal regarding OCing & considered (_based on site reviews_) the king of 660's. I would assume that EVGA FTW Sig2 would fall into this category but I have not seen any site reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ...but in reality it's the luck of the draw.


So why should we even care about who's better OCer between MSI & ASUS*?*







...


----------



## Proxish

My overclock without the Bios mod.
I'll be adding the Bios mod in a few months once I install a new CPU cooler and overclock my processor.

Power Target: 110%
GPU Clock: +52
Mem Clock: +290


----------



## arkade

Anyone know why my card isn't going into the higher p states during benchmarking? This is what my graphs look like after a full run of heaven 4.0, you can see my base and boost clock markers on Precision X as set with Kepler Bios Tweaker... temps never hit 70.


----------



## HanzT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> wrong, MSi is the better overclocker in a overall sense but in reality it's the luck of the draw.


hmm, wasnt he asking about zotac n asus?


----------



## amd655

EVGA SSC and FTW cards OC like stink also...


----------



## newone757

Putting my card on craigslist so I took some pictures on my couch. Just thought I'd share them here too


----------



## malmental

why you selling, I missed that.?


----------



## newone757

Oh just because I have 670 now. Ran the 660 for maybe a month and then upgraded to 1440p monitor. It could still play good games at that res but heavily modded Skyrim and other graphically demanding games were borderline. No fault of the card, it was great. Had it in a little tiny Coolermaster Elite 120 and it was silent and very cool with very limited case airflow. Very impresive card and hats off to Asus.


----------



## malmental

now you need SLi and then possibly Surround..


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Oh just because I have 670 now. Ran the 660 for maybe a month and then upgraded to 1440p monitor. It could still play good games at that res but heavily modded Skyrim and other graphically demanding games were borderline. No fault of the card, it was great. Had it in a little tiny Coolermaster Elite 120 and it was silent and very cool with very limited case airflow. Very impresive card and hats off to Asus.


All you had needed to do was but a 2nd 660 & run SLI (_unless you prefer a single card_







). 660 SLI can handle 1440p







... *But* I see you've picked up a Galaxy 670...Is it the dual fan version with the custom pcb & 6+8pin power connector*?* If so, it's one helluva OCer


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well my 660 is allergic to voltage. After unlocking I had to put a neg value on the core clock just to run stable crysis 3 would crash it. So there was no point in having an unlocked card. Flashed back to stock. But I used the msi twin frozer oc version instead. Works good now. Bummer. I never win the silicon lottery, even my sandy takes 1.45v to hit 4.8ghz......

My ivy was even worse. Lol I'm cursed with poor overclockers.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> All you had needed to do was but a 2nd 660 & run SLI (_unless you prefer a single card_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). 660 SLI can handle 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *But* I see you've picked up a Galaxy 670...Is it the dual fan version with the custom pcb & 6+8pin power connector*?* If so, it's one helluva OCer


Yeah but I was trully worried about the 192 bit bus. I thought the little bump in that coupled with the higher VRAM (which I actually use over 3gb of with modded skyrim) would hopefully allow for a little more future proofing (hoping for 2 years). And then I plan to SLI the 670 pretty soon here (hoping prices come down a little when 700 series releases).

But I can still look into it a bit more. I can still return my 670 and pick up another 660 and together teyd be cheaper than one 670. Hmm

And yes it is the Galaxy GC model. Beautiful card. Factory overclock already pretty good IMO, But I took it up to a stable 1163 on the GPU clock for now (air). Im comfortable there


----------



## an7user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well my 660 is allergic to voltage. After unlocking I had to put a neg value on the core clock just to run stable crysis 3 would crash it. So there was no point in having an unlocked card. Flashed back to stock. But I used the msi twin frozer oc version instead. Works good now. Bummer. I never win the silicon lottery, even my sandy takes 1.45v to hit 4.8ghz......
> 
> My ivy was even worse. Lol I'm cursed with poor overclockers.


Don't get discouraged, you are unlocking it improperly. Guys, don't take offense, but you could pull much more out of a Hz per watt if you did it properly. I have expounded the theory here
http://people.overclockers.ru/an7user/17563/Metodika_nadezhnogo_razgona_geforce_gtx660_cherez_redaktirovanie_biosa_videokarty
, but it's in Russian. I could translate it into English properly, if there is a real need, or you may stick to your methods.

below are my results with GTX 660 KFA2 EX OC at *1189|7160*

*Fire strike = 5020*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/625759

*Fire strike Extreme = 2507*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/625803[/quote]
і[email protected]

2 x 4096 Samsung DDR3 (DH0-CH9) [email protected] Мгц 10-10-10-27(1,55 V)


----------



## arkade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an7user*
> 
> Don't get discouraged, you are unlocking it improperly. Guys, don't take offense, but you could pull much more out of a Hz per watt if you did it properly. I have expounded the theory here
> http://people.overclockers.ru/an7user/17563/Metodika_nadezhnogo_razgona_geforce_gtx660_cherez_redaktirovanie_biosa_videokarty
> , but it's in Russian. I could translate it into English properly, if there is a real need, or you may stick to your methods.


I am keen to learn if you are keen to translate. I understand it could involve a lot of effort translating it though so do as you wish


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkade*
> 
> I am keen to learn if you are keen to translate. I understand it could involve a lot of effort translating it though so do as you wish


Yes I am curios as well. please comrade translate for us. Spasybo.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im so sad














I think is dead...any EVGA rep here in the forum??


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is dead...any EVGA rep here in the forum??


Hi there, i have posted a comment on your vid regarding this issue, it may just be drivers... i had a very similar issue with my GTX 480 and BF3.

Here:




That was 314.22 drivers.

This is 310.70:


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a gtx 660 SC from evga and i overclocked it and the core clock is 1202 pretty stable i have the power target at 110% using precision x and i was playing battlefield 3 and i saw that the core clock drops to like 1150,1084 sometimes and when it drops that low the power it was using was like 102% and 64% why is this?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

It happens in Warhead too :O

and it show me errors of "kernel drivers"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> It happens in Warhead too :O
> 
> and it show me errors of "kernel drivers"


Oh... that is odd, i would do a complete uninstall of your drivers, then re-install the driver you are using now.

If no luck, try rolling back to a last stable driver.


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a gtx 660 SC from evga and i overclocked it and the core clock is 1202 pretty stable i have the power target at 110% using precision x and i was playing battlefield 3 and i saw that the core clock drops to like 1150,1084 sometimes and when it drops that low the power it was using was like 102% and 64% why is this?


----------



## GTXDude

This is in reply to GTR mclaren I think it is drivers too, do a clean install and if you dont use3d uncheck that to. Here is a pic


----------



## GTR Mclaren

should I use driver sweeper and then install the old drivers??


----------



## amd655

Yes i would mate, you need to isolate your issue, and hopefully fix it.

Let us just hope it is software related


----------



## malmental

I thought kernal drivers were an OS issue and TBH you might want to think about a fresh install.
also a finalizing troubleshooting step.


----------



## GTXDude

Not needed since the clean install option


----------



## malmental

not talking about a 'clean install' option of the nVidia drivers..
kernel errors are mostly Windows OS issues and my comment was more about continued troubleshooting
as this is happening on more than one game.?

just saying..


----------



## amd655

Like a boss Mal... like a boss


----------



## malmental

'recon-uk'....








excuse me while I go through some avatar changes..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 'recon-uk'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me while I go through some avatar changes..


Lulz


----------



## GTXDude

Kernel errors could be a driver, hardware, or os error. OCing can cause it to. I thought we were trying to rule out the driver part. I will step aside and let you guys help. Was just trying to help.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXDude*
> 
> Kernel errors could be a driver, hardware, or os error. OCing can cause it to. I thought we were trying to rule out the driver part. I will step aside and let you guys help. Was just trying to help.


by all means please input, didn't mean to deter..
I was just adding my


----------



## amd655

Yes, all suggestions are welcomed here, me and mal.... ignore us if you think we were trying to sway you from helping mate.


----------



## GTXDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> by all means please input, didn't mean to deter..
> I was just adding my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes, all suggestions are welcomed here, me and mal.... ignore us if you think we were trying to sway you from helping mate.


Okay, thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I have seen this before myself. Not sure why either.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> hi i have a gtx 660 SC from evga and i overclocked it and the core clock is 1202 pretty stable i have the power target at 110% using precision x and i was playing battlefield 3 and i saw that the core clock drops to like 1150,1084 sometimes and when it drops that low the power it was using was like 102% and 64% why is this?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Personally i remove drivers, i do a search on registry and delete all nvidia keys (with caution, some should not be deleted), restart and reinstall the drivers.
Works like a charm.
If you were amd/ati user you should know how to do it fast, since every new week one weird problem came up so you have to be quick or be dead


----------



## abbeekman

Do NOT, use the 320.00 Drivers if you are playing battlefield 3, many people (including me) have seen issues with it, artifacts, your gun and everything around turns pink. Only good thing about the driver is that it gives like 8 more fps, so if you are willing to restart the game every 30 minutes ok!


----------



## GTXDude

I had that issue with BF3, but only with the Seine Crossing map.


----------



## Dylanren99

Hi,
I have a gigabyte 660 OC and was wondering is and how i can use the Nvidia surround feature.
Thanks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a gigabyte 660 OC and was wondering is and how i can use the Nvidia surround feature.
> Thanks


you got three monitors, then hook them up..


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> I installed the 320 beta drivers. My memory clock will not go higher without crashing and I had to reduce my core offset by 20 to get a stable run then this happened:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...0FS8xAAUQExT10601640v320_zps62831b38.jpg.html


Tried K-Boost today and got a slight improvement (with 80 offset on core clock) @1293/1640(3280):

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...nigine2700Koc2x660oc1380_zps52832f83.jpg.html


----------



## johntauwhare

Also played with Firestrike.
CPU=2700K at 53/100 and 1.5V. GPUs at 1293/1650(3300) with K-Boost on, and +93 offset on core. A 3770K at 4.8/4.9 should do better.
3DMark11 won't let my CPU over 5.0GHz but this is stable at higher OC so it's a good CPU/GPU work-out and at 550W I recorded my highest ever power draw for a single application.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at532x660at1293_16508342_zpsce011efe.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/643738


----------



## amd655

Ooo i may have to bang my 480 on some of that, never actually tried it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Also played with Firestrike.
> CPU=2700K at 53/100 and 1.5V. GPUs at 1293/1650(3300) with K-Boost on, and +93 offset on core. *A 3770K at 4.8/4.9 should do better.*
> 3DMark11 won't let my CPU over 5.0GHz but this is stable at higher OC so it's a good CPU/GPU work-out and at 550W I recorded my highest ever power draw for a single application.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at532x660at1293_16508342_zpsce011efe.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/643738


Nope!, your cpu is at 5.3 GHZ and you get higher physics score than i do, you should work on your GPU. They're the ones holding you back from 1st place







. You can also try my driver version, and see what you get out of your GPU.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380182

Nice Heaven benchmark btw, see if you can break 55 FPS XD


----------



## johntauwhare

Yikes! Smokin' score Yungbennny911; I've got some work to do..


----------



## amd655

I decided to give that 3D Mark a run on my 480, but i downclocked my CPU and GPU to give my result a more reasonable result.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/644551

If i had my CPU at 5ghz and 890 on the 480, i may have scored close to 4k in Fire strike


----------



## amd655

nVidia GeForce GTX 690 4'896 5'378
AMD Radeon HD 7970 GE 3'401 3'526
AMD Radeon HD 6990 3'240 3'335
nVidia GeForce GTX 680 3'145 3'257
AMD Radeon HD 7970 3'142 3'201
nVidia GeForce GTX 670 2'954 3'039
nVidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2'474 2'540
AMD Radeon HD 7870 2'395 2'456
nVidia GeForce GTX 580 2'183 2'268
nVidia GeForce GTX 660 2'121 2'147
AMD Radeon HD 7850 2'001 2'022
AMD Radeon HD 6970 1'781 1'756
AMD Radeon HD 6950 1'581 1'554
nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448C 1'214 1'151
AMD Radeon HD 5870 1'076 983
AMD Radeon HD 5850 930 910
AMD Radeon HD 6870 874 933
AMD Radeon HD 6850 853 854
nVidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti 778 808
AMD Radeon HD 6770 769 732
nVidia GeForce GTX 470 744 686
nVidia GeForce GTS 450 540 535
nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti 540 523
nVidia GeForce GTX 460 523 454
nVidia GeForce GTX 465 386 437
AMD Radeon HD 5550 GDDR3 1GB 277 276

These results are from here:

http://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=948&page=4


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I decided to give that 3D Mark a run on my 480, but i downclocked my CPU and GPU to give my result a more reasonable result.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/644551
> 
> If i had my CPU at 5ghz and 890 on the 480, i may have scored close to 4k in Fire strike


Nice score for a 480.







... I have not updated mine since February though, i think i will re-download the latest version and see what i get, i hear they improved SLI in the latest version of firestrike









Here is my previous single card run. I'll do some benching today.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21051


----------



## amd655

Not sure if it is drivers, or if 3D Mark prefers the later GCN and Kepler GPU's, but in synthetic benchmarks, a 660 kills a 480, and even a 580....

Yet in proper real world game benchmarks, a 480 can beat a 660/580 and also match them in other games.
Really makes little sense


----------



## k0passus

Hey all,

First I'd like the thank the OP for creating this thread to begin with. I've been scouring through the interwebs for a place where people with a GTX 660 can come together and help each other troubleshoot problems and perhaps show off their rigs and inspire other GTX 660 owners on how to gracefully place the card in your case







I have however come with a problem. This may or may not be hardware related, however I figured that this will be the best place to start looking for a solution. I am having issues with almost every game play, most of them crashing with a DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_(either REMOVED or HUNG) and gives me an error that the nVidia Display driver 3xx.xx (happened to all drivers from the 310 series and the 314 series) has stopped working and recovered. (An issue I believe many GTX 660 users have faced)

I am currently using an MSI GTX 660 TF2/OC 2G card, and have gone through various drivers, with clean installs on all of them, the crashes still happen.

I've just now (about an hour or two ago) updated my BIOS using the methods stated in the OP. It worked, I can tell through GPU-Z that my card voltage reaches 1.2120V and the power consumption can reach 170%. I also use NvidiaInspector to permanently set the voltage to 1.2120V and to downclock my card to the stock clocks. I believe this is about the best anyone can do to solve this issue, however after all that my games are still crashing with the same error messages.





My temperatures and everything also never goes above 60 Celsius, so I doubt heat is an issue. This leaves me to believe that my PSU may not be delivering enough power to my GPU. Granted, it's not the best PSU (Corsair CX500 Builder series) but it has done the job so far.

Is there anything else that could cause this problem? I do hope someone in this thread can help, I have high hopes!









The rest of my PC specs:

CPU: Intel i-5 2310 @ 2.9Ghz - 3.1Ghz on TubroBoost
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance
MoBo: Asus P8B75-lx mATX
HDD: WD Green 7200RPM 500Gb
Cooler: CM TX-3 Evo
OS: WIn 8 64Bit
Current GPU driver: 320.00


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure if it is drivers, or if 3D Mark prefers the later GCN and Kepler GPU's, but in synthetic benchmarks, a 660 kills a 480, and even a 580....
> 
> *Yet in proper real world game benchmarks, a 480 can beat a 660/580 and also match them in other games.
> Really makes little sense*


slow down playa....
the 480 falls short of those..


----------



## amd655

I was talking overclocked Mal........................................

LOL


----------



## malmental

and then what happens when you overclock the GTX 580 / 660..?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and then what happens when you overclock the GTX 580 / 660..?


This is what i was talking about, i never made it clear though.

5k vs 3.5k, yet if you compared them both in a different benchmark, say Metro 2033, or something else, the difference would translate to 2-3FPS.

I do not think you got the gist of what i meant


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and then what happens when you overclock the GTX 580 / 660..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i was talking about, i never made it clear though.
> 
> 5k vs 3.5k, yet if you compared them both in a different benchmark, say Metro 2033, or something else, the difference would translate to 2-3FPS.
> 
> I do not think you got the gist of what i meant
Click to expand...

I'm just in a messy mood....


----------



## amd655

Damn you


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Just picked up my Asus DirectCU II GTX660 today. I am very happy with its performance so far. I plan to get another for SLI. I haven't sat down to see how far I can overclock it yet, but I will.


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a evga gtx 660 and i overclocked it and got a stable overclock of 1202 and sometimes it drops to 1186 for a second i have a power target at 110% and when it dropped its only using 106% is this normal oh and my card is always under 65 celsius plz help asap


----------



## amd655

Troll season ....


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MA573R0FWAR*
> 
> Just picked up my Asus DirectCU II GTX660 today. I am very happy with its performance so far. I plan to get another for SLI. I haven't sat down to see how far I can overclock it yet, but I will.


Well I'm getting ready to sell the exact one if you are interested. PM me if so

Congrats on your purchase anyhow


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

My card seems to overclock rather poorly. An increase of 50mhz on the core and 100mhz on the memory seems to be as far as it wants to go. Pretty much every video card I get, including my previous AMD cards, don't overclock very well. I am guessing my power supply might be at fault.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Well I'm getting ready to sell the exact one if you are interested. PM me if so
> 
> Congrats on your purchase anyhow


No thanks mate. I live in New Zealand so the card would take awhile to arrive, plus postage would be rather expensive I would imagine. I would rather just buy brand new from a store here in New Zealand. Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> First I'd like the thank the OP for creating this thread to begin with. I've been scouring through the interwebs for a place where people with a GTX 660 can come together and help each other troubleshoot problems and perhaps show off their rigs and inspire other GTX 660 owners on how to gracefully place the card in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have however come with a problem. This may or may not be hardware related, however I figured that this will be the best place to start looking for a solution. I am having issues with almost every game play, most of them crashing with a DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_(either REMOVED or HUNG) and gives me an error that the nVidia Display driver 3xx.xx (happened to all drivers from the 310 series and the 314 series) has stopped working and recovered. (An issue I believe many GTX 660 users have faced)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Read more
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently using an MSI GTX 660 TF2/OC 2G card, and have gone through various drivers, with clean installs on all of them, the crashes still happen.
> 
> I've just now (about an hour or two ago) updated my BIOS using the methods stated in the OP. It worked, I can tell through GPU-Z that my card voltage reaches 1.2120V and the power consumption can reach 170%. I also use NvidiaInspector to permanently set the voltage to 1.2120V and to downclock my card to the stock clocks. I believe this is about the best anyone can do to solve this issue, however after all that my games are still crashing with the same error messages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temperatures and everything also never goes above 60 Celsius, so I doubt heat is an issue. This leaves me to believe that my PSU may not be delivering enough power to my GPU. Granted, it's not the best PSU (Corsair CX500 Builder series) but it has done the job so far.
> 
> Is there anything else that could cause this problem? I do hope someone in this thread can help, I have high hopes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my PC specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel i-5 2310 @ 2.9Ghz - 3.1Ghz on TubroBoost
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance
> MoBo: Asus P8B75-lx mATX
> HDD: WD Green 7200RPM 500Gb
> Cooler: CM TX-3 Evo
> OS: WIn 8 64Bit
> Current GPU driver: 320.00


Welcome to the club









Although I also get driver crashing messages every once in a while (Display driver has stopped working/responding), it's mostly related to me overclocking my GPU way too high to get good scores in benchmarks. In your own situation, you are running at stock, and you're still getting driver crashes even at 1.212mv







.

I will advice you start a new thread stating your major issues with screen shots of the error messages you get. I don't think your pc's problem is Only GTX 660 related, it could be something else causing it, and you might get a lot of help from everyone or anyone that has ever gotten that error message. I've been keeping up with every post on this thread, and you're the first person i see with this error message. So create a new thread and have everyone in the community help you find a solution









To me, the first thing that comes to my head when a GPU is crashing at stock clocks is that it's either driver related, bad Pci-e slot related, or just a bad GPU that should be returned to the manufacturer (RMA)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Yikes! Smokin' score Yungbennny911; I've got some work to do..


You've got more work to do mister...







... hehehe









*Single Card*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453315

*Dual Cards*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453279


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MA573R0FWAR*
> 
> Just picked up my Asus DirectCU II GTX660 today. I am very happy with its performance so far. I plan to get another for SLI. I haven't sat down to see how far I can overclock it yet, but I will.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm getting ready to sell the exact one if you are interested. PM me if so
> 
> Congrats on your purchase anyhow
Click to expand...

PM me your location..


----------



## MillerLite1314

wanted to post another pic of my SLI after I cleaned up the cables some.


----------



## malmental

^
I bet if you monitor your usage during benching and/or gaming your on max CPU usage with tons of GPU usage still to go..
CPU, that would be my next upgrade if I was you..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You've got more work to do mister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Card*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453315
> 
> *Dual Cards*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453279


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You've got more work to do mister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Single Card*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453315
> 
> *Dual Cards*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453279


Looks like someone updated to version 1.1







I told you! Lol!


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope!, your cpu is at 5.3 GHZ and you get higher physics score than i do, you should work on your GPU. They're the ones holding you back from 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can also try my driver version, and see what you get out of your GPU.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380182






Nice Heaven benchmark btw, see if you can break 55 FPS XD

i'm @ 55.3


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you got three monitors, then hook them up..


yea but it only plays the game on one screen


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Looks like someone updated to version 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you! Lol!


Hell yeah!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm @ 55.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have your "Quality" setting on "High", not Ultra, i had mine on ultra and got 54.1 FPS ... But oh well, challenge accepted









EDIT: So i got this..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you got three monitors, then hook them up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea but it only plays the game on one screen
Click to expand...

enable Surround in nVidia CP..


----------



## joco0001

Hello
My video card is MSI660TF OC.
I could't set the video card(GTX660) bios. If I use the modification here, then the video card set 1212mV voltage. However, it use with default afterburner controll 1254MHz boost freqvency.
It's very unstable and the performance never changed.
I don't understand the power limit(%) operation. If I increase it then I don't feel difference.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quick question fellas. I just noticed my display driver crashes when I plug my USB stick into the front USB 3.0 port. Anyone have similar issue? Its the weirdest thing.....Tried driver reinstall and clean driver wipe.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your "Quality" setting on "High", not Ultra, i had mine on ultra and got 54.1 FPS ... But oh well, challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: So i got this..


damn









i used the kepler bios tweaker to set my oc
i'm able to run fire strike, 3dmark 11 and valley but no luck with heaven..
maybe not the best settings yungbenny?


----------



## amd655

http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers/results/62581

*320.14 BETA*

*GeForce GTX 660:*

Up to 20% in Dirt: Showdown
Up to 18% in Tomb Raider
Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 8% in StarCraft II
Up to 6% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 6% in Metro 2033
Up to 6% in Far Cry 3
Up to 6% in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Up to 5% in F1 2012

*GeForce GTX 660 SLI:*

Up to 17% in Dirt: Showdown
Up to 18% in Tomb Raider
Up to 9% in Assassin's Creed III
Up to 7% in StarCraft II
Up to 6% in Far Cry 3
Up to 6% in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Up to 6% in Battlefield 3
Up to 5% in BioShock: Infinite
Up to 5% in F1 2012


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quick question fellas. I just noticed my display driver crashes when I plug my USB stick into the front USB 3.0 port. Anyone have similar issue? Its the weirdest thing.....Tried driver reinstall and clean driver wipe.










That's really weird, are other usb ports functioning fine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the kepler bios tweaker to set my oc
> i'm able to run fire strike, 3dmark 11 and valley but no luck with heaven..
> maybe not the best settings yungbenny?


Heaven was unstable for me too when it was first released, and it still is sometimes (especially when i have my memory clock set too high, or i manually try to set my power target to 170%). What i do is just play my games, and as long as they are stable, i could care less about heaven 4.0


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a evga gtx 660 and i overclocked it and got a stable overclock of 1202 and sometimes it drops to 1186 for a second i have a power target at 110% and when it dropped its only using 106% is this normal oh and my card is always under 65 celsius and today when i was playing battlefield 3 a tank killed me there was a explosion right infront of me and my core clock dropped to 1150


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> hi i have a evga gtx 660 and i overclocked it and got a stable overclock of 1202 and sometimes *it drops to 1186 for a second i have a power target at 110% and when it dropped its only using 106% is this normal* oh and my card is always under 65 celsius and today when i was playing battlefield 3 a tank killed me there was a explosion right infront of me and my core clock dropped to 1150


It's normal







. For a max boost of 1202Mhz, it's only logical that it would drop down sometimes. Unless you disable kepler boost, your card will fluctuate ever now and then

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers/results/62581
> 
> *320.14 BETA*
> 
> *GeForce GTX 660:*
> 
> Up to 20% in Dirt: Showdown
> Up to 18% in Tomb Raider
> Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
> Up to 8% in StarCraft II
> Up to 6% in Sniper Elite V2
> Up to 6% in Metro 2033
> Up to 6% in Far Cry 3
> Up to 6% in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> Up to 5% in F1 2012
> 
> *GeForce GTX 660 SLI:*
> 
> Up to 17% in Dirt: Showdown
> Up to 18% in Tomb Raider
> Up to 9% in Assassin's Creed III
> Up to 7% in StarCraft II
> Up to 6% in Far Cry 3
> Up to 6% in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> Up to 6% in Battlefield 3
> Up to 5% in BioShock: Infinite
> Up to 5% in F1 2012










hmm.... *.2 FPS* gain in Heaven 4.0. and 98% Stutter free








, I guess it was mostly the stutter they fixed...


----------



## amd655

I got no gain at all in 3D Mark.... i am still massively baffled as to why my 480 scores a massively lower score than it has previously though....

this is at 875mhz... which would make very little difference
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6567787

Yet before it did a 7000 and 7007 score at 885mhz with the same 4.5ghz CPU clock.

Nvidia throttling Fermi performance? or 3D Mark issue?

Old result.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5654604


----------



## Acefire

This is nice and all, but how do you put the stock bios back on the card?


----------



## malmental

re-flash it with the original (stock) BIOS..


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> re-flash it with the original (stock) BIOS..


Thanks bro that helped a lot. DERP


----------



## malmental

lulz...


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *.2 FPS* gain in Heaven 4.0. and 98% Stutter free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I guess it was mostly the stutter they fixed...


I'll take it







bioshock plays smooth now and metro last light look amazing, too bad I cant get that SSAO goin. oh well


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Anyone here playing Metro Last Light? This game is really putting some stress on my 660s, SSAO is a big no no, at 2x I get 25 - 30fps at 3x below 20fps and 4x can't go higher that 12fps. is not that you need SSAO the game look amazing without it. There is a Benchmark tool inside the game folder, tried it with everything max out and got an average of 36.82fps


----------



## amd655

Let me guess.... most of the advanced graphic features make the game look hardly any different with them off?

Metro 2033 was like this, i played it in DX9 or 10 with 60FPS steady.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Let me guess.... most of the advanced graphic features make the game look hardly any different with them off?
> 
> Metro 2033 was like this, i played it in DX9 or 10 with 60FPS steady.


this time you'll notice the difference with DX11 and Physx but with SSAO you can see it only if you stop to look for then and you would not do that while shooting at mutants.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Anyone here playing Metro Last Light? This game is really putting some stress on my 660s, SSAO is a big no no, at 2x I get 25 - 30fps at 3x below 20fps and 4x can't go higher that 12fps. is not that you need SSAO the game look amazing without it. There is a Benchmark tool inside the game folder, tried it with everything max out and got an average of 36.82fps


I didn't know there was a benchmarking tool, but I have the same thing. I run very high settings with advanced PhysX, but I can't touch SSAO either. I'll run a benchmark and let you know what I get.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> this time you'll notice the difference with DX11 and Physx but with SSAO you can see it only if you stop to look for then and you would not do that while shooting at mutants.


^^ This, at it's highest settings Metro LL is the best looking game I've ever seen. It looks even better clearer sharper with SSAO turned off and everything else up to maximum. It's way better looking than Crysis 3 and runs better as well. Really shows up how unoptimized and shoddy coding on Crysis 3 tbh. Crytek have made a living of off unoptimized gaming ever since Crysis 1 though







.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Crytek have made a living of off unoptimized gaming ever since Crysis 1 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh grief...don't remind me. I bought 2 8800 GT's on release specifically for Crysis. Oh the sad face when I found out SLI ran worse than without.

And OH THE SAD FACE when it ran just as crappy w/ 2 660's. I give up on that game.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Crytek have made a living of off unoptimized gaming ever since Crysis 1 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh grief...don't remind me. I bought 2 8800 GT's on release specifically for Crysis. Oh the sad face when I found out SLI ran worse than without.
> 
> And OH THE SAD FACE when it ran just as crappy w/ 2 660's. I give up on that game.
Click to expand...

how so, doesn't or didn't run crappy for me.?
I still play them all, except C2..


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm as FPS elitist as it gets my friend. If I'm on a 60hz monitor, I expect 90 avg, 60 minimum before I'll touch an SP campaign. If it drops below 60 @ any time for any reason, I'm unhappy. If I can't have max details @ those numbers, I'm extremely unhappy.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm as FPS elitist as it gets my friend. If I'm on a 60hz monitor, I expect 90 avg, 60 minimum before I'll touch an SP campaign. If it drops below 60 @ any time for any reason, I'm unhappy. If I can't have max details @ those numbers, I'm extremely unhappy.


I like the high standards...


----------



## Peanuts4

Interesting, Is there a Metro last light benchmark I'm out of the loop as per usual?


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a gtx 660 SC from evga with a amd fx 6300 and i was playing damavand peak and the frame rate stays above 40 for the most part but when i jump down




 my frame rate drops to 20 is this normal oh and i am playing on ultra settings


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Anyone here playing Metro Last Light? This game is really putting some stress on my 660s, SSAO is a big no no, at 2x I get 25 - 30fps at 3x below 20fps and 4x can't go higher that 12fps. is not that you need SSAO the game look amazing without it. There is a Benchmark tool inside the game folder, tried it with everything max out and got an average of 36.82fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As promised. this is pretty accurate for what really happens in game


----------



## Yungbenny911

Here is mine... SLI of course









*Metro Last Light MAX settings (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here is mine... SLI of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAX settings, Very High Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSAA OFF, Very High Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm running SLI also. It doesn't give me the tessellation option anymore in game.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I also get driver crashing messages every once in a while (Display driver has stopped working/responding), it's mostly related to me overclocking my GPU way too high to get good scores in benchmarks. In your own situation, you are running at stock, and you're still getting driver crashes even at 1.212mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will advice you start a new thread stating your major issues with screen shots of the error messages you get. I don't think your pc's problem is Only GTX 660 related, it could be something else causing it, and you might get a lot of help from everyone or anyone that has ever gotten that error message. I've been keeping up with every post on this thread, and you're the first person i see with this error message. So create a new thread and have everyone in the community help you find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, the first thing that comes to my head when a GPU is crashing at stock clocks is that it's either driver related, bad Pci-e slot related, or just a bad GPU that should be returned to the manufacturer (RMA)


Thanks for your suggestions, and at least helping me isolate the fact that its not a GPU problem. I've also fixed my DirectX crashes by simply disabling the DX11 features in games, in combination with downclocking my GPU back to the stock clocks and increasing the voltages. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Metro LL will break a lot of overclocks that people thought was stable. I thought mine was stable at only +26MHz 110% PT with my Evga Superclocked GTX 660. I have had a crash with artifact showing in a certain spot. Then again I am not sure if its the game or the beta drivers? My ASIC Quality btw is 64.1% which means little to no overclocking right?


----------



## MillerLite1314

anyone having problems with Metro LL force starting in safe mode. its killing my fps and disabling tessellation.


----------



## ahahahahha

hey guys any of you own a gtx 660 sc from evga? if yes what was your stable overclock for runnin heaven 4.0?


----------



## w1zardofozz

I do. I don't recommend any overclock that will take over 1.00Mv because this card doesn't overclock terribly well


----------



## w1zardofozz

You can easily get a good 10-15 fps gain though


----------



## bittbull187

Is there a new version of heaven 4? It wont let me run full screen 1920x1080 when i figure out ill post


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey guys, I'm seeing more and more threads about more info on the next gen NVidia cards, so I have to ask -

You guys think the 760 is going to be the priceerformance king?

EDIT: If it is about $250, I might get one and throw it in my rig and let the 660 fold all day







. Nah, I'll probably hand it down to a friend when he gets his rig built.


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i am overclocking my gtx 660 and i was wondering should i run heaven 4.0 maxed out? considering i have a mid end card and there are no games that are as heavy as heaven 4.0 and even if there are i am not gonna run them maxed out so what settings should i run it on ?oh and my system resolution is 1080p


----------



## Yungbenny911

^Yes, do that


----------



## ahahahahha

hey guys i just flashed my gtx 660 SC with the modded bios and i didn't even touch the core clock because 1254 was pretty good for me and i set the pt at 150% i am using presion x and i just ran heaven 4.0 but it crashes and it says nvidia drivers have stopped working and has recovered what should i do guys? plz help


----------



## revro

is 660 ftw signature 2 blowing air inside my case or is it blowing outside of case? just bought kingston v300 240gb ssd disk and have it in lowest part of case, so my question is, should i move it to top of the case, cause i think if my card is blowing hot air inside, its blowing it directly to my new ssd

thank you
revro


----------



## malmental

heat rises to the top regardless so put it towards the bottom, you'll be fine.

can you move some drives around or not want to.?
never have put a HDD/SSD drive up top before.


----------



## revro

well now i have only dvd drive top of the case and ssd at lowest hdd mountable bottom.
this is older picture, the normal hdd was replaced in position with ssd, the upper hdd is no longer in case and is used via usb external box
PSU will be replaced next week with akasa venom power 1k, kind of overkill for my single gpu build, possibly upgrade to 780, titan or 20nm 8970 or waiting it out till 20nm hits in










best
revro


----------



## malmental

you'll be just fine.
maybe upgrade your intake and outake fans..

not bad work for a case without much cable management..


----------



## kaiju

Hey, I have a problem.

I had the core set to -30 so to get an OC of 1215 but every once in a while it will boost to 1254 and lock up my game.

I then set it to -40 and saw a OC of 1202 but it still will boost to 1254.

Any ideas how to stop this?

I'm using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Hey, I have a problem.
> 
> I had the core set to -30 so to get an OC of 1215 but every once in a while it will boost to 1254 and lock up my game.
> 
> I then set it to -40 and saw a OC of 1202 but it still will boost to 1254.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop this?
> 
> I'm using MSI Afterburner.


With same bios, lower the power to -10 and test it again.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Hey, I have a problem.
> 
> I had the core set to -30 so to get an OC of 1215 but every once in a while it will boost to 1254 and lock up my game.
> 
> I then set it to -40 and saw a OC of 1202 but it still will boost to 1254.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop this?
> 
> I'm using MSI Afterburner.


use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to edit your bios and reduce your max boost clock then flash again.


----------



## ahahahahha

hey guys i just flashed my gtx 660 SC with the modded bios and i didn't even touch the core clock because 1254 was pretty good for me and i set the pt at 150% i am using presion x and i just ran heaven 4.0 but it crashes and it says nvidia drivers have stopped working and has recovered what should i do guys? plz help


----------



## melodystyle2003

Lower the pt to 120% and try again.


----------



## ahahahahha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Lower the pt to 120% and try again.


is your card stable at 1254? and do u have the pt at 120%?


----------



## ahahahahha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Lower the pt to 120% and try again.


never mind it crashed again


----------



## BENSON519

Try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, and at least helping me isolate the fact that its not a GPU problem. I've also fixed my DirectX crashes by simply disabling the DX11 features in games, in combination with downclocking my GPU back to the stock clocks and increasing the voltages. Thanks again for everything!


deleting your temp files. My 660's in sli were crashing constantly on bf3. It worked for me. Now I delete the file every week and not one crash since


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to edit your bios and reduce your max boost clock then flash again.


Yup, that did the trick. Set the boost limit and max table clock to 1215 and set power to 100% and all is well.

Cheers!


----------



## drBlahMan

Guys, it's been nice being part of the gang for a short period of time (_please remove me from the list_) *but* I've just sold my DirectCU II OC 660's and waiting for the 700 series to be released







..._To all you 660 players, keep holding it down_


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Guys, it's been nice being part of the gang for a short period of time (_please remove me from the list_) *but* I've just sold my DirectCU II OC 660's and waiting for the 700 series to be released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._To all you 660 players, keep holding it down_


Hmm PM me how much you sold them for, i want to sell mine too








... I am still gonna be on the thread owners list though, "not like i did not own them hehehe"


----------



## kaiju

You thinking 2x770's?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Guys, it's been nice being part of the gang for a short period of time (_please remove me from the list_) *but* I've just sold my DirectCU II OC 660's and waiting for the 700 series to be released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._To all you 660 players, keep holding it down_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm PM me how much you sold them for, i want to sell mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am still gonna be on the thread owners list though, "not like i did not own them hehehe"
Click to expand...

as an example I eBay'd my SLi (MSI TF3 N560GTX-Ti 448's) for $165 each, sold one within hours and decided to keep the second one.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> You thinking 2x770's?


That's a possibility but i am leaning more to 780's, but idk, it depends


----------



## malmental

I might sell my 660 Ti and my other 448 and go 780 if not them sell one and go 770.
this is for a 1080p unit.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> as an example I eBay'd my SLi (MSI TF3 N560GTX-Ti 448's) for $165 each, sold one within hours and decided to keep the second one.


I'm selling my 660's for *$200* each (_*only a couple of weeks old & included a 2yr extended exchange warranty from MicroCenter*_). Sold *1* and have *1* left to sell


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> as an example I eBay'd my SLi (MSI TF3 N560GTX-Ti 448's) for $165 each, sold one within hours and decided to keep the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my 660's for *$200* each (_*only a couple of weeks old & included a 2yr extended exchange warranty from MicroCenter*_). Sold *1* and have *1* left to sell
Click to expand...

sweet...


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> I'm selling my 660's for *$200* each (_*only a couple of weeks old & included a 2yr extended exchange warranty from MicroCenter*_). Sold *1* and have *1* left to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet...
Click to expand...

I was able to pick up a 670 FTW Sig2 for *$380* (_my disguised 680 for cheaper cost_) *but* I'm not going to open it. Gonna wait to see the actual prices for the 700 series when released. If the price ratio is logical then I'm gonna exchange this 670 for a 700 series card


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> I'm selling my 660's for *$200* each (_*only a couple of weeks old & included a 2yr extended exchange warranty from MicroCenter*_). Sold *1* and have *1* left to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to pick up a 670 FTW Sig2 for *$380* (_my disguised 680 for cheaper cost_) *but* I'm not going to open it. Gonna wait to see the actual prices for the 700 series when released. If the price ratio is logical then I'm gonna exchange this 670 for a 700 series card
Click to expand...

got you beat there.
I got my first N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC for $350 a few months back
and just got my second one for $329 shipped.

trading my N660GTX-Ti PE 2GD5/OC for GTX 7 series.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> got you beat there.
> I got my first N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC for $350 a few months back
> and just got my second one for $329 shipped.
> 
> trading my N660GTX-Ti PE 2GD5/OC for GTX 7 series.


Since I got an EVGA brand, I'm considering to rack it open & see what this baby got *since* I can go through the Step-Up program to get a 700 series card...Gotta luv EVGA for that option









*Got you beat there*







...


----------



## malmental

I'm rubber and your glue....








(I hope you get that..)


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm rubber and your glue....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope you get that..)


And Bart says... http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/img195.gif.html ...back at you







...







Guess I'm still moonin' myself since you're rubber...








_This will be my laugh for the day_


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Since I got an EVGA brand, I'm considering to rack it open & see what this baby got *since* I can go through the Step-Up program to get a 700 series card...*Gotta luv EVGA for that option*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got you beat there*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my case, it's more like "gotta hate evga for that option"







....I did a step-up from a 570 to a 670, and the 670 at that time cost 420$ or so; it was "okay", BUT the shipping to evga cost over 45$ or something like that, and i still don't know why they charged me that much. I got sent a reference 670 that could not do more than 1176Mhz and occasional red screens @1.212mv as an icing on the cake... I was soooo pissed lol







. I found someone that bought it for 380$ or so then i added 20$ and ended up with two MSI 660's







...

I'm never doing that step up program ever again!. I lost more than i gained from that..







, and as long as there is an MSI version of a particular card, i will get that as opposed to EVGA. I've had no issues with MSI's customer support, and their cards overclock like cray cray also.


----------



## Proxish

Hey, I've just tried the Bios mod for the second time, now having a bit of a better understanding of Overclocking.
I've still yet to overclock my CPU for the simple reason that I don't have the money to order the CPU fan until June.

Using Heaven on Extreme, and running it twice at each clock, I was able to get these scores.

Stock: FPS 57.7- Score1453
OC 110% +50 +250: FPS 62.2 - Score 1566
Bios OC 170% -30 +250: FPS 61.3 - Score 1544

Any idea why my scores dropped after the bios mod?
OC's have been stable, though the Bios OC crashed during K-Boost.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I lost more than i gained from that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Well in that case, I'll just continue to sit on this unopened 670 FTW Sig2 until the 700 series is released. It's only a couple of days old with 28 days left to exchange without a loss


----------



## mat459

I don't really feel the itch to upgrade to 700 series. As it's just a refresh, I think it makes more sense to wait for the 800 series. I think it's mostly I don't like the hassle of reselling my old parts, which is why I have 2 huge boxes of computer parts sitting in the corner. To each his own though. If I see some amazing performance gains from the 700's, I might consider upgrading and selling my 660s I guess.


----------



## revro

it will take some time till 770ftw is released so if you dont need 670ftw sell it while you can. new 770 will be like overclocked 680 and should cost the same tough i would go for 780 if its priced well.
then again how long till 8xx, another 18-24 months? unless amd brings 20nm in december, their gpu will definitly loose high end, just like they cant offer anything in high end cpu (377k, 3930k)

best
revro


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I don't really feel the itch to upgrade to 700 series. As it's just a refresh, I think it makes more sense to wait for the 800 series. I think it's mostly I don't like the hassle of reselling my old parts, which is why I have 2 huge boxes of computer parts sitting in the corner. To each his own though. If I see some amazing performance gains from the 700's, I might consider upgrading and selling my 660s I guess.


Agree with ya. All this marketing malarky is part of the way these companies make cash in between tech jumps.A refresh every two jumps seems the best way to go about it unless you can make next to no loss on your cards.

Sidenote, GPU black screened and defaulted to 549Mhz. I was using a 1215 core and 200 mem with 1.2v. I then tried 1202 and it still did the same. Getting tired of the card being unstable with an overclock and just gonna reflash to the original BIOS from MSI's website. 5FPS just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> hey guys i just flashed my gtx 660 SC with the modded bios and i didn't even touch the core clock because 1254 was pretty good for me and i set the pt at 150% i am using presion x and i just ran heaven 4.0 but it crashes and it says nvidia drivers have stopped working and has recovered what should i do guys? plz help


Same thing happened to me with my sli 660 SC's. Try tuning down your clocks about 5mhz until you don't get any crashes in bench tests or gaming. I was running 1280 with crashes here and there in game so I tuned down the clock to 1208 synced in precision x for a while then set that in the bios once it was consistently running for a few hours with no crashes. That is also at just 100% power load but my cards will still spike well into the 1200's in game.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys, considering getting a gtx660 or a 650ti boost. Was wondering what kind of fps and settings you get on bf3 multiplayer 64player matches? I sold my 670 in dec when I had a while of no gaming and am npw thinking about a budget card to fit the bill when I get the time to play. Before the 670 i had a 570 and seems the boost matches that while the 660 is closer to a 580? Im on a 120hz monitor so think the 660 might be better.

Thanks


----------



## Decheka

After completing the suggested BIOS flash OP had posted (EVGA GTX 660 SC 2gb), I tried running the Nvidia Hair demo. Within seconds I got "nvidia drivers have stopped working and recovered" messages and I would receive those messages every 30 seconds or so. I saw a few of you had the same issue so I figured I'd post my fix. I had to do some fine tuning in Precision X with a PT of *120%* instead of the suggested *170%*. I then configured the clock offsets to *+70* and *+190*.
I no longer receive the error messages but I have yet to test the long term stability. But I also wanted to ask, does anyone know where to get a stock BIOS for the GTX660 SC? I want to do a bit more research into why this was happening in the first place.


----------



## ramenspazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> After completing the suggested BIOS flash OP had posted (EVGA GTX 660 SC 2gb), I tried running the Nvidia Hair demo. Within seconds I got "nvidia drivers have stopped working and recovered" messages and I would receive those messages every 30 seconds or so. I saw a few of you had the same issue so I figured I'd post my fix. I had to do some fine tuning in Precision X with a PT of *120%* instead of the suggested *170%*. I then configured the clock offsets to *+70* and *+190*.
> I no longer receive the error messages but I have yet to test the long term stability. But I also wanted to ask, does anyone know where to get a stock BIOS for the GTX660 SC? I want to do a bit more research into why this was happening in the first place.


if ya need the stock bios, i can give it to you! Ill upload it for ya. this is for a Evga GTX660 sc
http://puu.sh/2XpCG.rom


----------



## Decheka

Thanks, ramenspazz! I continued to fiddle with my settings in precision x a bit and I was checking out GPU-Z at the same time. I noticed that I would only get the errors at 1.212v! I capped my voltage at 1.036v for the time being but I ran a few benchmarks and the Hair demo and not a single lock up or error! Anyone else notice anything funny when the voltage maxes at 1.212?


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah i had some weird things happening and set my voltage a little more conservative and it ended my issues as well. All chips are not created equal. It was using more power than i wanted it to eat on a regular basis as well. PSU could be part of the problem I guess. Dunno. I recently stepped up to a 660 ti and it has no problem with the 1.212.


----------



## blackRott9

After all the fiddling I've done with my card I discovered 1215MHz is my best stable boost clock regardless of voltage. I tried max voltage and it did nothing for my particular card. It does 1215MHz fine with standard voltage and my def power set to 139 in the BIOS.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> After all the fiddling I've done with my card I discovered 1215MHz is my best stable boost clock regardless of voltage. I tried max voltage and it did nothing for my particular card. It does 1215MHz fine with standard voltage and my def power set to 139 in the BIOS.


Thats not a bad overclock, the first 660 I had went to 1245 stable and that was it, but it helped a lot. be sure to OC your memory as well.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys, considering getting a gtx660 or a 650ti boost. Was wondering what kind of fps and settings you get on bf3 multiplayer 64player matches? I sold my 670 in dec when I had a while of no gaming and am npw thinking about a budget card to fit the bill when I get the time to play. Before the 670 i had a 570 and seems the boost matches that while the 660 is closer to a 580? Im on a 120hz monitor so think the 660 might be better.
> 
> Thanks


i would go with the 660 if you can find it for less than 200$. I bought both of mine when they were 180 on newegg. The step up will also be available to if you go evga with the 7xx series cards coming soon.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Umm the problem with my 660 appears that is BF3 related

with the new driver all my games are ok except BF3

Besides Heaven benchmark and the free version of 3dmark.....can you recommed me another good GPU stress test ?? but I mean...not furmark or something like that...I dont trust those kind of programs


----------



## limb0tic

hi guys, i'm new to this forum









i've recently bought a palit gtx 660 oc -> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2018

is it worth or even possible to further overclock it? thanks in advance


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Thats not a bad overclock, the first 660 I had went to 1245 stable and that was it, but it helped a lot. be sure to OC your memory as well.


I do; it's @ 3392.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> hi guys, i'm new to this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've recently bought a palit gtx 660 oc -> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2018
> 
> is it worth or even possible to further overclock it? thanks in advance


I honestly don't see the need to overclock if you are satisfied with your current FPS in games you play, but there is no harm seeing how far your cards can go. SLI overclocks will usually be lower than single card overclocks but obviously you make up for that with increased SLI performance. Good luck!


----------



## limb0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> I honestly don't see the need to overclock if you are satisfied with your current FPS in games you play, but there is no harm seeing how far your cards can go. SLI overclocks will usually be lower than single card overclocks but obviously you make up for that with increased SLI performance. Good luck!


performance of my card id good, but fps getting low in skyrim sometimes. i'm running a lot of mods, so i want to squeeze a little more performance from my card. thanks


----------



## ahahahahha

hi i have a gtx 660 and i ran heaven 4.0 today. my max stable core clock is 1202 i have a gtx 660 SC from evga and i saw that my core clock went as low as 1176 and kept fluctuating the whole time is this normal?


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> performance of my card id good, but fps getting low in skyrim sometimes. i'm running a lot of mods, so i want to squeeze a little more performance from my card. thanks


In skyrim try not to exceed 1.5gb or vram, these cards really do not like to go near the specified 2gb of vram during gaming (something to do with the last 512mb vram not being the same bandwidth, someone else might know better)

but other than that any kind of oc on this card will give you an FPS boost no worries


----------



## limb0tic

what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> In skyrim try not to exceed 1.5gb or vram, these cards really do not like to go near the specified 2gb of vram during gaming (something to do with the last 512mb vram not being the same bandwidth, someone else might know better)
> 
> but other than that any kind of oc on this card will give you an FPS boost no worries


i was running 2.2gb vram on 660ftw 3gb and it was comfortable, now when i got over 2.5-2.6gb i got stutterfest courtesy of 192bit bus ...

best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3


what mobo do you have.? by upping the BLK you can give her a little boost.
I have an i3-3220 and it often beats AMD quad and hex cores in gaming and in a few games even the FX-8 is taken down.


----------



## limb0tic

my motherboard is a gigabyte h77n wifi itx. i'll try blk overclock later when i'm at home! thanks mate


----------



## malmental

I think you need a Z series board, I'm not sure if the H will allow you to do so.?
if it does then go for it..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> my motherboard is a gigabyte h77n wifi itx. i'll try blk overclock later when i'm at home! thanks mate


I would never advise using the BCLK on any Ivy/Sandy board, unless you are on SB-E....

You will need P67/Z68/Z77 for overclocks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> my motherboard is a gigabyte h77n wifi itx. i'll try blk overclock later when i'm at home! thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> I would never advise using the BCLK on any Ivy/Sandy board, unless you are on SB-E....
> 
> You will need P67/Z68/Z77 for overclocks.
Click to expand...

WTH, why.?








especially since he has a non-K chip...

that makes NO sense.

edit:
and what do you know about SB-E.?
(nothing..)

and then you end up saying he needs a P or Z mobo but yet you do not advise..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> WTH, why.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since he has a non-K chip...
> 
> that makes NO sense.
> 
> edit:
> and what do you know about SB-E.?
> (nothing..)
> 
> and then you end up saying he needs a P or Z mobo but yet you do not advise..


Trolling?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4847/looking-at-sandy-bridge-e-overclocking

I was talking about motherboards, i did not see he had an i3.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> WTH, why.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since he has a non-K chip...
> 
> that makes NO sense.
> 
> edit:
> and what do you know about SB-E.?
> (nothing..)
> 
> and then you end up saying he needs a P or Z mobo but yet you do not advise..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4847/looking-at-sandy-bridge-e-overclocking
> 
> I was talking about motherboards, i did not see he had an i3.
Click to expand...

trolling no, correcting your mistakes... OK.
maybe you should get out of the mustard and 'catch-up' to the subject next time..


----------



## Stay Puft

Inching my way towards 5K in firestrike with this EVGA 660 SC. Stock cooler is just crap. Water is coming

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473042


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Inching my way towards 5K in firestrike with this EVGA 660 SC. Stock cooler is just crap. Water is coming
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473042


thought you sold your 660's.?
sig still has 295's..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thought you sold your 660's.?


Asus ones are gone. Picked this EVGA one up last week


----------



## revro

new update: psu akasa venom power 1000w + kingston v300 240gb

in preparation for gtx780









best
revro


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> trolling no, correcting your mistakes... OK.
> maybe you should get out of the mustard and 'catch-up' to the subject next time..


Nope, you are just being clever in an annoying way, you did not have to do what you did now did you?

You understood exactly what i was talking about.........


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> trolling no, correcting your mistakes... OK.
> maybe you should get out of the mustard and 'catch-up' to the subject next time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you are just being clever in an annoying way, you did not have to do what you did now did you?
> 
> You understood exactly what i was talking about.........
Click to expand...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> new update: psu akasa venom power 1000w + kingston v300 240gb
> 
> in preparation for gtx780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


overkill on the PSU and you could have been on a IB rig by now...
just saying, that Q9550 @ 3.4GHz is actually holding you back.


----------



## revro

well thats why i am running 1440p to not get big cpu bottleneck







for example i get in BF3 70-85% cpu usage and 99% gpu usage with 45avg fps

here is a brand new interesting review http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487-10.html
In Crysis 3 there is big difference, in other games mostly not, or over 60fps, so if I have 60Hz lcd, i have no problem if i get 60fps instead of 80fps I would get with 3570k







generally i believe unless you go SLI/CF cpu bottleneck @1440p is not big enough to warrant investing 600eur (200mb+330 4770k+70 ddr3 8gb)

the PSU cost 150eur, SSD 240gb cost 182eur

best
revro


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> overkill on the PSU and you could have been on a IB rig by now...
> just saying, that Q9550 @ 3.4GHz is actually holding you back.


Unless you are upgrading the entire rig, i would hold off buying a GTX 780.....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well thats why i am running 1440p to not get big cpu bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for example i get in BF3 70-85% cpu usage and 99% gpu usage with 45avg fps
> 
> here is a brand new interesting review http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487-10.html
> In Crysis 3 there is big difference, in other games mostly not, or over 60fps, so if I have 60Hz lcd, i have no problem if i get 60fps instead of 80fps I would get with 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> generally i believe unless you go SLI/CF cpu bottleneck @1440p is not big enough to warrant investing 600eur (200mb+330 4770k+70 ddr3 8gb)
> *
> the PSU cost 150eur, SSD 240gb cost 182eur
> *
> best
> revro


LGA 1155 with CPU...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well thats why i am running 1440p to not get big cpu bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for example i get in BF3 70-85% cpu usage and 99% gpu usage with 45avg fps
> 
> here is a brand new interesting review http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487-10.html
> In Crysis 3 there is big difference, in other games mostly not, or over 60fps, so if I have 60Hz lcd, i have no problem if i get 60fps instead of 80fps I would get with 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> generally i believe unless you go SLI/CF cpu bottleneck @1440p is not big enough to warrant investing 600eur (200mb+330 4770k+70 ddr3 8gb)
> 
> the PSU cost 150eur, SSD 240gb cost 182eur
> 
> best
> revro


Why dont you overclock the Q over 4Ghz?


----------



## revro

my 8gb ddr2 ram is only 800mhz i would require 8gb of 1066mhz rams and those would cost 170eur, which on other hand i could offset by selling the old 8gb for cca 100-120eur.
then again i bought a smaller cpu cooler so i guess i would hit 71C before i hit 4ghz.
also my motherboards fsb is rated at max 1600mhz i really dont know how far over 1600fsb i could go longterm. i mean 4ghz/8,5 is 470mhz so 940mhz on ddr2 which makes fsb 1882mhz ...

best
revro


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> my 8gb ddr2 ram is only 800mhz i would require 8gb of 1066mhz rams and those would cost 170eur, which on other hand i could offset by selling the old 8gb for cca 100-120eur.
> then again i bought a smaller cpu cooler so i guess i would hit 71C before i hit 4ghz.
> also my motherboards fsb is rated at max 1600mhz i really dont know how far over 1600fsb i could go longterm. i mean 4ghz/8,5 is 470mhz so 940mhz on ddr2 which makes fsb 1882mhz ...
> 
> best
> revro










What?

I added heatsinks to the memory on the back of the EVGA reference and she can now do 7000 effective in BF3

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Staypuft94/media/660_zps5208861e.jpg.html

and firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474222


----------



## revro

is the evga 660ftw signature 2 with its dual fans blowing hot air inside the case or outside?

thank you
revro


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> is the evga 660ftw signature 2 with its dual fans blowing hot air inside the case or outside?
> 
> thank you
> revro


EVGA SC reference design that blows air out of the case


----------



## ilovecats

Hello guys I'm a new 660 owner (MSI TF). My card is 1033mhz stock, with 1098mhz boost. Before I encountered this thread, I used MSI afterburner to set the power limit at 119% (max it can go), core clock +50mhz and memory +100mhz. It was stable.

My question is what I should do to my card after I flashed the bios mod. Something that's confusing me is that with my +50mhz OC in afterburner, my boost is supposed to be 1148mhz (1098+50), which is confirmed by GPU-Z. However, once my card starts running under load, the GPU core goes all the way to 1293mhz. Is this normal?

Regarding power limit, I understand that the bios mod allows up to 170%. I have a feeling that realistically I shouldn't really set to this high. Is my old 119% power limit sufficient to give me a moderate OC with the new increased voltage?

Some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ahahahahha

hi ihave a gtx 660 SC from evga can u guys plz pm me your modded bios and settings you use for overclocking and is it stable in heaven plz i need help


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *Unless you are upgrading the entire rig, i would hold off buying a GTX 780.....*


^^^ 100% Agree, you will end up getting lack luster performance, and that 780 will be a waste, COMPLETE waste of money, why not get a balanced gaming system?







IMO your GPU should not be more expensive than your whole system haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovecats*
> 
> Hello guys I'm a new 660 owner (MSI TF). My card is 1033mhz stock, with 1098mhz boost. Before I encountered this thread, I used MSI afterburner to set the power limit at 119% (max it can go), core clock +50mhz and memory +100mhz. It was stable.
> 
> *My question is what I should do to my card after I flashed the bios mod. Something that's confusing me is that with my +50mhz OC in afterburner, my boost is supposed to be 1148mhz (1098+50), which is confirmed by GPU-Z. However, once my card starts running under load, the GPU core goes all the way to 1293mhz. Is this normal?*
> 
> Regarding power limit, I understand that the bios mod allows up to 170%. I have a feeling that realistically I shouldn't really set to this high. Is my old 119% power limit sufficient to give me a moderate OC with the new increased voltage?
> 
> Some help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello!, Welcome to the club....









For your first question, yes it is normal. When you unlocked your GPU with the bios mod, it increased your boost clock to 1254mhz automatically, and when you add your +50Mhz on your overclock, it results in 1293Mhz. If 1293Mhz is not stable for you, you should disable your overclock and see if your GPU is stable at 1254Mhz first before you add any additional overclock. You might have to add a negative core clock IF your GPU is not still stable at 1254Mhz.

Regarding your second question, 150% TDP will do for you, and your GPU will most likely peak at 128% TDP even if you set it to 170%. I have seen mine go higher than that, but it's very very rare and might be a bit of an anomaly.


----------



## unequalteck

hi guys, after i flashed my bios as stated at first page, my gpu-z became like this.

what's happening?


----------



## ahahahahha

is runnin heaven 4.0 maxed out for an hour enough for stability test?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> hi guys, after i flashed my bios as stated at first page, my gpu-z became like this.
> 
> what's happening?


Install the latest beta drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Hey guys,

I need a little assistance from the community if possible. I'm doing some testing regarding gpu energy consumption limit and total actual TDP limit. I'm here to request 3 specific *stock* bios direct from yourselves. Yes I'm aware of techpowerup but IMO something doesn't seem quite right with some of the bios on there and the Asus ftp site never works. This would be of great help!

Asus GTX660 dc2-2gd5 Reg
Asus GTX660 dc2o-2gd5 Oc edition
Asus GTX660 dc2T-2gd5 Top Edition

If I can get these 3 *stock* bios direct from the community I would be greatly thankful.

In a nutshell I'm working on getting a higher stable max gpu boost without increasing voltage and max board TDP by tinkering only with the gpu energy consumption limit vs the total board tdp limit (yes they are 2 diff things) in Kepler bios tweaker 1.25. So far my tinkering has gotten me to 1267 stable max boost and 6508mhz on stock voltage without exceeding 150w.

Just upload them here or wherever to whomever can assist.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## limb0tic

hey guys, this is my overclock at the moment. i didn't flash unlocked bios.



just a quick question about gpu memory overclock:

can it damage your gpu ram? can't find the temp readings for my ram btw


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> hey guys, this is my overclock at the moment. i didn't flash unlocked bios.
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question about gpu memory overclock:
> 
> can it damage your gpu ram? can't find the temp readings for my ram btw


If it's stable you're probably safe. I usually run my ram OCs 100mhz (effective rate) less than my max stable as an extra safety precaution. I've seen some guys here reach 7200mhz without issues. I'm pretty sure you'd crash to desktop long before anything tragic would happen. I could be wrong though. See what some of the other guys say.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I need a little assistance from the community if possible. I'm doing some testing regarding gpu energy consumption limit and total actual TDP limit. I'm here to request 3 specific *stock* bios direct from yourselves. Yes I'm aware of techpowerup but IMO something doesn't seem quite right with some of the bios on there and the Asus ftp site never works. This would be of great help!
> 
> Asus GTX660 dc2-2gd5 Reg
> Asus GTX660 dc2o-2gd5 Oc edition
> Asus GTX660 dc2T-2gd5 Top Edition
> 
> If I can get these 3 *stock* bios direct from the community I would be greatly thankful.
> 
> In a nutshell I'm working on getting a higher stable max gpu boost without increasing voltage and max board TDP by tinkering only with the gpu energy consumption limit vs the total board tdp limit (yes they are 2 diff things) in Kepler bios tweaker 1.25. So far my tinkering has gotten me to 1267 stable max boost and 6508mhz on stock voltage without exceeding 150w.
> 
> Just upload them here or wherever to whomever can assist.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


i can help you with this one Asus GTX660 dc2o-2gd5 Oc edition

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jlnqgeylcepiv5/gtx%20660%20dc2o-2gd5.rom


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Install the latest beta drivers and see if that helps.


okay thanks! update beta drivers it helps!
still learning to OC my 660, facing some problem
i haven't adjust my core clock or mem clock yet, just drag my power limit to 150%, then run heaven4.0 benchmark already crash in half way.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i can help you with this one Asus GTX660 dc2o-2gd5 Oc edition
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jlnqgeylcepiv5/gtx%20660%20dc2o-2gd5.rom


One down 2 to go. Thanks a bunch Ace!


----------



## ace ventura069

i used the kepler bios tweaker to set the base clock to 1150 and memory to 3289
boost clock @ 1228 and the max boost clock @ 1241 after the modded bios (stable in valley and fire strike , 3dmark 11)

and now i flashed my cards back to stock bios because my topcard whas getting 46° when idle @ 1150 en then somethimes it whent back
to 324 and back up..

now i did run the valley benchmark again with stock bios and the benchmark freezes and then goes on..

i didn't had this before, did i fu*** up my cards??


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i used the kepler bios tweaker to set the base clock to 1150 and memory to 3289
> boost clock @ 1228 and the max boost clock @ 1241 after the modded bios (stable in valley and fire strike , 3dmark 11)
> 
> and now i flashed my cards back to stock bios because my topcard whas getting 46° when idle @ 1150 en then somethimes it whent back
> to 324 and back up..
> 
> now i did run the valley benchmark again with stock bios and the benchmark freezes and then goes on..
> 
> i didn't had this before, did i fu*** up my cards??


I don't think you messed it up. Just to be certain everything is back to stock right? base, boost, table and power? Is Valley freezing as in crashing, then recovering and continuing?

As for the idle clocks. See if you have anything running on your desktop, a widget, browser, some monitoring programs. I've noticed even my Intel Turbo widget will prevent it from idling properly.


----------



## limb0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> *In skyrim try not to exceed 1.5gb or vram, these cards really do not like to go near the specified 2gb of vram during gaming (something to do with the last 512mb vram not being the same bandwidth, someone else might know better)*
> 
> but other than that any kind of oc on this card will give you an FPS boost no worries


are that isolated cases? i just ran into that problem, after getting over 1500mb of video ram... boom, stutter! are there any solutions?


----------



## Jodiuh

Is it normal for 2 660s to sit @ 1Ghz if 3 monitors are connected?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is it normal for 2 660s to sit @ 1Ghz if 3 monitors are connected?


no.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> are that isolated cases? i just ran into that problem, after getting over 1500mb of video ram... boom, stutter! are there any solutions?


in my case i had 2.2gb vram usage on my 3gb 660ftw and no problem. when i got to 2/5-2/6gb i got a stutterfest even @1080.

best
revro


----------



## ahahahahha

is runnin heaven 4.0 maxed out for an hour enough for stability test?


----------



## blackRott9

Hmm, I don't get stutter in Skyrim with ultra settings and using the high res texture pack, I use 4 x AA though.

I've tried my card with my FX 6300 @ 4.66GHz and with my 3570k @ 4.7GHz. Skyrim does feel more smooth with the OCed 3570k.

My system ram is @ 2200 10-11-10-29 1T with the 3750k and around 2133 at roughly the same timings with my FX 6300. Both computers have 8Gb of ram or 2 x 4Gb.

Both computers have Skyrim and my OS on a Samsung SSD. OS is Win 7 HP x64. Current driver in use is 320.14. I do limit my FPS with AB in addition to letting the game use vsync. I make sure aero is disabled when I game as well.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3
> 
> 
> 
> what mobo do you have.? by upping the BLK you can give her a little boost.
> I have an i3-3220 and it often beats AMD quad and hex cores in gaming and in a few games even the FX-8 is taken down.
Click to expand...

no just no fanboy. A i3 will not dare touch a 6300 and above it will cry in shame a die. Please try to use some common sense. Yes it may beat amd quad core. But 6 core and 8 core no no no lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3
> 
> 
> 
> what mobo do you have.? by upping the BLK you can give her a little boost.
> I have an i3-3220 and it often beats AMD quad and hex cores in gaming and in a few games even the FX-8 is taken down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no just no fanboy. A i3 will not dare touch a 6300 and above it will cry in shame a die. Please try to use some common sense. Yes it may beat amd quad core. But 6 core and 8 core no no no lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

pick a GAME, not a multi-threaded benchmark...


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3
> 
> 
> 
> what mobo do you have.? by upping the BLK you can give her a little boost.
> I have an i3-3220 and it often beats AMD quad and hex cores in gaming and in a few games even the FX-8 is taken down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no just no fanboy. A i3 will not dare touch a 6300 and above it will cry in shame a die. Please try to use some common sense. Yes it may beat amd quad core. But 6 core and 8 core no no no lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pick a GAME, not a multi-threaded benchmark...
Click to expand...

lol
















Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> what processors are you guys using? i'm with an intel i3 3220 and i'm starting to think that my gpu is bottlenecked, especially on assassins creed 3
> 
> 
> 
> what mobo do you have.? by upping the BLK you can give her a little boost.
> I have an i3-3220 and it often beats AMD quad and hex cores in gaming and in a few games even the FX-8 is taken down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no just no fanboy. A i3 will not dare touch a 6300 and above it will cry in shame a die. Please try to use some common sense. Yes it may beat amd quad core. But 6 core and 8 core no no no lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pick a GAME, not a multi-threaded benchmark...
Click to expand...

didn't mean call you a fanboy but beats a 6 core fx? Common man lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahahahahha

hey guys i have a evga gtx 660 sc and i unlocked the bios and set the it to 1187.5 and at a stable core clock of 1202 but i noticed something while runnin heaven 4.0 that at some points the voltage goes down to 1150(the stock) and most of the time its at 1175







so what should i do my card is 2 months old so should i call evga and ask them for a replacement? or i did something wrong? oh and i have a corsair cx500w it should be fine right so ya guys any help would be owsm


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> hey guys i have a evga gtx 660 sc and i unlocked the bios and set the it to 1187.5 and at a stable core clock of 1202 but i noticed something while runnin heaven 4.0 that at some points the voltage goes down to 1150(the stock) and most of the time its at 1175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what should i do my card is 2 months old so should i call evga and ask them for a replacement? or i did something wrong? oh and i have a corsair cx500w it should be fine right so ya guys any help would be owsm


the voltage goes down if there's no stress in the card lol and you really think evga is going to help you because there card isn't working right on a modded bios LOL







people these days









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahahahahha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> the voltage goes down if there's no stress in the card lol and you really think evga is going to help you because there card isn't working right on a modded bios LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lmao get ur act together heaven 4.0 puts 99% load on the gpu and i am thinking of getting it replaced because its a really bad overclocker so i am missing free performance and this card crashes games even at stock bios no overclock so ya


----------



## amd655

You should never expect any overclock......

What you get is based on pure luck.


----------



## ahahahahha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You should never expect any overclock......
> 
> What you get is based on pure luck.


thanks but how about the thing when the voltage drops to stock under 99% load


----------



## Jodiuh

^normal

I have returned poor clockers before...only to Frys cause they were cool with it.

Right now I'm up to 1200/1180 on stock bios, so I'm extremely happy with them.


----------



## amd655

I suggest both of you read through this before a mod does some damage...

http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> I don't think you messed it up. Just to be certain everything is back to stock right? base, boost, table and power? Is Valley freezing as in crashing, then recovering and continuing?
> 
> As for the idle clocks. See if you have anything running on your desktop, a widget, browser, some monitoring programs. I've noticed even my Intel Turbo widget will prevent it from idling properly.


yes freezing and then recovering and continuing..

for the rest there is nothing running so thats strange


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> yes freezing and then recovering and continuing..
> 
> for the rest there is nothing running so thats strange


Try these steps in this order.

Reinstall your nvidia drivers. I use the 314 whql ones right now because the new ones are messing with my bf3.
Get ccleaner and clean your registry.
Reboot
Get Kepler bios Tweaker 1.24 or 1.25.
Load your stock bios.
Set boost table and boost limit to 1293. (this part is really optional but go for it







)
On the power control left side set gpu energy consumption limit (def mW) to 130000 and the max mW to 143500. Should be 10% difference just like stock.
Save new bios
Flash new bios.
Reboot
Increase power target to 110%
Run Heaven without OC.

If it makes it through then start OCing again. =)


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*





Ace I have your stock bios from yesterday. May I make some changes and send it back to you to try?

yes that would be nice


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Any of you thinking you have a 100% stable oc. Check out Metro Last Light. Guaranteed to break it. I have a Evga Superclocked GTX 660 and had to drop mine down to +13MHz on the core clock. That is with a 110% power target. Yes you read that right. Only +13MHz gain. Anything higher and it would crash or freeze. Before playing Metro. I ran tons of benchmarks. Played other games including BF3. No problems at all with +39MHz on the core clock. Which I had actually settled on +26MHz. But, even that was to much for Metro LL.

My max boost btw with the oc is 1150MHz. Stock is 1137MHz. As for my Metro LL settings. I was running very high, motion blur low, no AA, physx on, vsync off, tessellation very high 1920x1200. Also using the latest beta drivers.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Any of you thinking you have a 100% stable oc. Check out Metro Last Light. Guaranteed to break it. I have a Evga Superclocked GTX 660 and had to drop mine down to +13MHz on the core clock. That is with a 110% power target. Yes you read that right. Only +13MHz gain. Anything higher and it would crash or freeze. Before playing Metro. I ran tons of benchmarks. Played other games including BF3. No problems at all with +39MHz on the core clock. Which I had actually settled on +26MHz. But, even that was to much for Metro LL.
> 
> My max boost btw with the oc is 1150MHz. Stock is 1137MHz. As for my Metro LL settings. I was running very high, motion blur low, no AA, physx on, vsync off, tessellation very high 1920x1200. Also using the latest beta drivers.


What CPU and how much ram are you running with that? Just curious. I should be picking it up soon as i beat the original Metro this weekend.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yes that would be nice


Ace check your PMs.


----------



## ahahahahha

hi guys is this normal after flashing the modded bios? look at the voltage it drops to 1150 and keeps fluctuating i have a SC edition if it matters







and 1186 is where it should be btw if the pics are not clear at the starting the voltage is 1187 then second 1175 and third 1150 and it does that in the whole benchmark


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> *Any of you thinking you have a 100% stable oc*. Check out Metro Last Light. Guaranteed to break it. I have a Evga Superclocked GTX 660 and had to drop mine down to +13MHz on the core clock. That is with a 110% power target. Yes you read that right. Only +13MHz gain. Anything higher and it would crash or freeze. Before playing Metro. I ran tons of benchmarks. Played other games including BF3. No problems at all with +39MHz on the core clock. Which I had actually settled on +26MHz. But, even that was to much for Metro LL.
> 
> My max boost btw with the oc is 1150MHz. Stock is 1137MHz. As for my Metro LL settings. I was running very high, motion blur low, no AA, physx on, vsync off, tessellation very high 1920x1200. Also using the latest beta drivers.


No overclock is 100% "stable"....... It will always differ with the application being used, what is "stable" for BF3 might not be stable for Sleeping Dogs, e.t.c... That's why when people ask me what they should use to test stability, i tell them to use games. I personally run sleeping dogs at 1293Mhz (rock solid), but i run BF3 @ 1254Mhz... 1293Mhz will crash after a couple of hours, and 1280hz is stable, but to be on the safe side, i run at 1254Mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahahahahha*
> 
> hi guys *is this normal* after flashing the modded bios? look at the voltage it drops to 1150 and keeps fluctuating i have a SC edition if it matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 1186 is where it should be btw if the pics are not clear at the starting the voltage is 1187 then second 1175 and third 1150 and it does that in the whole benchmark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you please stop spamming? You have asked this question multiple times and people have answered you multiple times telling you *IT IS NORMAL! (-___-)"*.

Educate yourself about Kepler GPU boost HERE. If you still don't understand it after reading that, sell your computer and buy a tablet, all your problems will be solved...


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Ace check your PMs.


did what you told me and run heaven..

it freezes sometimes but it ****inious
this is the result:


----------



## DaPuppet007

double post. oops


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> did what you told me and run heaven..
> 
> it freezes sometimes but it ****inious
> this is the result:


How can I make it so I can read the **** in "****inious"?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Any of you thinking you have a 100% stable oc. Check out Metro Last Light. Guaranteed to break it.


I tried out a few 120hz/3D monitors last year and Batman w/ PhysX and in 3D vision mode absolutely slaughtered any OC I tried on an EVGA 680. I'm sure Metro's a nightmare for OC's. But how does it look?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> I should be picking it up soon as i beat the original Metro this weekend.


While we're on Metro, did anyone play the first one? Any good? Better than Crysis 2?


----------



## amd655

What is with all the bad language?


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Hey guys i finally got my gtx 660 and its a beast but i dont have sli ATM but its not far


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I tried out a few 120hz/3D monitors last year and Batman w/ PhysX and in 3D vision mode absolutely slaughtered any OC I tried on an EVGA 680. I'm sure Metro's a nightmare for OC's. But how does it look?
> 
> While we're on Metro, did anyone play the first one? Any good? Better than Crysis 2?


I'm still on the first one. I like it. But I can't compare it to crysis 2. Metro is more of a slower pace survival shooter. I'll say this though, Metro is the first game that actually has scared me since RE1 remake on the ol gamecube.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow, sounds awesome. Now I just have to decide between Metro or Skyrim/Fallout3/Diablo3.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

i7 2600 and 8gb ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> What CPU and how much ram are you running with that? Just curious. I should be picking it up soon as i beat the original Metro this weekend.


----------



## blackRott9

Anyone had luck using HyperSLi on a Z77 mobo with two 660s?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

It is a very nice looking game. One of the best yet especially with physx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I tried out a few 120hz/3D monitors last year and Batman w/ PhysX and in 3D vision mode absolutely slaughtered any OC I tried on an EVGA 680. I'm sure Metro's a nightmare for OC's. *But how does it look?*
> While we're on Metro, did anyone play the first one? Any good? Better than Crysis 2?


----------



## Ultisym

Metro Looks and plays great, I didnt have any trouble playing with the 660 overclocked though. It ran perfectly. I cant revisit that unfortunately as I dont have that card anymore. nothing crazy, it was ~1250 oc, little higher on the boost and with the voltage unlocked.


----------



## Jodiuh

1250 seems pretty crazy to me. I don't see too many trustworthy folks running past that.


----------



## malmental

only a very selected few I have seen with clocks that high..


----------



## Ultisym

It performed admirably and stable, yungbenny actually did the rom on that one so you can ask him if you wish to verify my numbers.

I have since moved on to a ti so i cant repeat the results for you.


----------



## an7user

Metro LL

GTX 660 KFA2 EX OC - 1176|7116

*Tesselation: Very High*


Spoiler: Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Not supported; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: OFF;



http://piccy.info/view3/4610142/b6d1debc8281955bbe61c3e3d3d6856c/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-05-22-19-28/i7-4610142/743x574-r





Spoiler: Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Not supported; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: ON;



http://piccy.info/view3/4610151/db649dc7e78bf923af3214d7395fdc15/orig/http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2013-05-22-19-31/i7-4610151/761x561-r


----------



## bittbull187

scores went up across board with new drivers
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/fireextreme.png.html

normal fire
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/fire2.png.html


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Any of you thinking you have a 100% stable oc. Check out Metro Last Light. Guaranteed to break it. I have a Evga Superclocked GTX 660 and had to drop mine down to +13MHz on the core clock. That is with a 110% power target. Yes you read that right. Only +13MHz gain. Anything higher and it would crash or freeze. Before playing Metro. I ran tons of benchmarks. Played other games including BF3. No problems at all with +39MHz on the core clock. Which I had actually settled on +26MHz. But, even that was to much for Metro LL.
> 
> My max boost btw with the oc is 1150MHz. Stock is 1137MHz. As for my Metro LL settings. I was running very high, motion blur low, no AA, physx on, vsync off, tessellation very high 1920x1200. Also using the latest beta drivers.


I had to dial back my cards from 1280 to 1202. The only big thing holding me back is my fx-4300, but I will have an 8350 coming at the end of the month once I get my BAH check from school.


----------



## limb0tic

just for making sure that i making the right thing: do you have to uninstall your old drivers before you update to new drivers?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> just for making sure that i making the right thing: do you have to uninstall your old drivers before you update to new drivers?


Use this guide to perform a clean install... Skip to 2:06 Minutes...


----------



## xXTheGodfather

just flashed the modded bios and ran heaven 4.0 for 4 hours no problem max boost 1202 it can go higher but didn't try cuz it was staying at 1189 at the most and dropped to 1176 sometimes and the voltages were fluctuating anyways really happy with this card







got a 3d mark 11 graphics score of 7121


----------



## ace ventura069

still no luck..
tried everything what puppet said but cards still stutters on stock bios.

i flashed them again and did a clean install with new drivers but it still stutters..

anyone who knows what there is wrong???

they didn't do it before @ stock


----------



## malmental

make sure the stock (original) BIOS is back on them and then RMA time..


----------



## Dirtylarry86

New member of this forum and 660 owner here, will fill out the form here soon. Have had this card for a little over a month after uprading from an HD4850 and am pretty satisfied with it's performance.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> New member of this forum and 660 owner here, will fill out the form here soon. Have had this card for a little over a month after uprading from an HD4850 and am pretty satisfied with it's performance.


Welcome!


----------



## 66racer

I gotta say im pretty impressed with my new asus gtx660! Going from a gtx570 to 670 and now this lil guy, this thing is a steal! I only got a chance to play 2 rounds of team rush on bf3, but 64player canal level and this card didnt really make me miss my 670. Out of the box clocking 1125mhz, hoping I can break 1200mhz but will find out today lol short on time yesterday.

Sold the 670 in dec waiting for 7xx series since I kinda stopped gaming, picked the 660 up cause I needed a fix till the 770 hits but unless bf4 destroys this card I may keep it and just sli


----------



## Beliar

I have recently bought the Gigabyte OC version of GTX 660 (windforce cooling).

However i have some wierd issues with the cooler itself. Of certain level of fans RPM, one of the fans is making noises (buzzling). When i gently put a finger on the cooler, the buzzling stops.

Anyone else had this problem? Also, i made the cooler is attached properly, all the screw are screwed in at max.


----------



## ilovecats

What settings you guys use on Metro LL? I find tessellation (on normal) to be too much of a drain for a single 660 with very high quality and PhysX enabled. I get 40 average fps with tessellation off, 33 with it on.

Do you think tuning down from very high to high and/or turning off PhysX is worth it if I want tessellation?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovecats*
> 
> What settings you guys use on Metro LL? I find tessellation (on normal) to be too much of a drain for a single 660 with very high quality and PhysX enabled. I get 40 average fps with tessellation off, 33 with it on.
> 
> Do you think tuning down from very high to high and/or turning off PhysX is worth it if I want tessellation?


Honestly I play with ultra setting, msaa off, blur off. Just got the card yesterday and its at 1125mhz out the box. So far with frapps min/ave/max I have gotten min in the 40's fps and averages in the high 60's fps. That was on noshahr canals and caspian. Everything else is the ultra default

WHat is the rest of your setup? Could be just the metro map or maybe you have a system bottleneck somewhere. I dont usually play metro except when I was unlocking stuff


----------



## Stay Puft

Added a 2nd EVGA GTX 660. Not bad for being pushed by a 5 year old processor. TIM change and memory heatsinks will be added tonight

Stock clock everything 660's in SLI



This bench loves memory bandwidth. Just +200 on the memory



+25 Core, +400 mem


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Added a 2nd EVGA GTX 660. Not bad for being pushed by a 5 year old processor. TIM change and memory heatsinks will be added tonight
> 
> Stock clock everything 660's in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> This bench loves memory bandwidth. Just +200 on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> +25 Core, +400 mem


Hey man I see your on evga's site also.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Hey man I see your on evga's site also.


Hey man welcome.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

I have an asus gtx660 and using the evga precision....is max power target only supposed to be 110%?


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an asus gtx660 and using the evga precision....is max power target only supposed to be 110%?


Yes unless you flash the bios.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an asus gtx660 and using the evga precision....is max power target only supposed to be 110%?


Yes unless you flash an unlocked bios. My cards are hitting 150% easily


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Yes unless you flash the bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yes unless you flash an unlocked bios. My cards are hitting 150% easily


Thanks guys and +rep. I was a little confused by that since the 670 I think went to 140 or so stock. Man at 110% I seem to throttle back and most it gets is 1170mhz. Maybe I will look into the bios flash in the future.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks guys and +rep. I was a little confused by that since the 670 I think went to 140 or so stock. Man at 110% I seem to throttle back and most it gets is 1170mhz. Maybe I will look into the bios flash in the future.


It's 99.99999% idiot proof but there are those who still screw it up


----------



## malmental

i7-3770K + EVGA GTX 660 SC
or
i5-3570K + N660GTX-Ti PE/OC
--
1080p

which one would you choose and why.?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> i7-3770K + EVGA GTX 660 SC
> or
> i5-3570K + N660GTX-Ti PE/OC
> --
> 1080p
> 
> which one would you choose and why.?


IMO the Ti is such a wase for the extra hundred over the regular 660.

How about 4770K + 660?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> i7-3770K + EVGA GTX 660 SC
> or
> i5-3570K + N660GTX-Ti PE/OC
> --
> 1080p
> 
> which one would you choose and why.?


I'll pick the I7-3770K + GTX 660, simply because it's easier to upgrade the GPU than the CPU. And you only loose about 7-14%% performance difference on stock 660 VS stock 660 TI. I'll much rather have a 3770k and 660 now, then upgrade to maybe a 780 = 3770k + 780 (BEAST). Rather than have a 3570k + 660ti, upgrade to a 780 = 3570k + 780 (Nothing Special)...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> IMO the Ti is such a wase for the extra hundred over the regular 660.
> 
> How about 4770K + 660?


Honestly its personal preference and the type of games you play. I'm gonna assume gaming is the most CPU intensive task you do here as well but the 3570k will not bottleneck you and if your OK with spending the extra money on the GPU go 660ti. The 3570k will be slightly easier to keep cool on air when pushing for something over 4.6ghz too.

If you like to upgrade video cards yearly build around the 3770k and higher end support equipment. Solid motherboard, ssd, fast memory, etc and pair it with the 660.

Don't forget haswell comes June I believe and you might as well see how launch goes. One reason I got a 660 rather than 670 so that I still had cash for a 4770k if it overclocks like crazy. Not a huge fan of sli but as cheap as the 660 is I might add another or go 770 is haswell isn't anything special.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It's 99.99999% idiot proof but there are those who still screw it up


Yeah figure it is. Did it on the 670 with no problems, just need the time to get some baseline results with fraps before overclocking with a bios mod. Thanks again


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> make sure the stock (original) BIOS is back on them and then RMA time..


ok i will do that, what do i do or say for rma?
because i never did that before


----------



## Jodiuh

ot: can't wait for 4770K + Maximus VI Hero!!!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> make sure the stock (original) BIOS is back on them and then RMA time..
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will do that, what do i do or say for rma?
> because i never did that before
Click to expand...

haha, certainly you jest..


----------



## ace ventura069

is it normal that i can still move the slider in kepler bios tweaker to max voltage?
someone who have's the same cards as i that can send me stock bios file just to be sure
so they cant see it when i rma them

i don't need to do anything more with nv flash like lock them or something..
sorry for the questions but i want to be sure before i send them back


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> is it normal that i can still move the slider in kepler bios tweaker to max voltage?
> someone who have's the same cards as i that can send me stock bios file just to be sure
> so they cant see it when i rma them
> 
> i don't need to do anything more with nv flash like lock them or something..
> sorry for the questions but i want to be sure before i send them back


Yes you can always adjust voltage slider in bios tweaker.


----------



## BENSON519

Hopefully this is a easy question. I have evga gtx 660sc in sli. Last night I downloaded the new nvidia drivers. Now gpu 1 runs at full 100%+ power and gpu 2 runs at 7% power! I switched cards to make sure gpu2 wasn't going bad and I have the exact same results. What is causing this problem?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Hopefully this is a easy question. I have evga gtx 660sc in sli. Last night I downloaded the new nvidia drivers. Now gpu 1 runs at full 100%+ power and gpu 2 runs at 7% power! I switched cards to make sure gpu2 wasn't going bad and I have the exact same results. What is causing this problem?


list your rig specs so we can see what your working with..


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> list your rig specs so we can see what your working with..


I5-3570k. Gigabyte z77x-ud3h mobo. I got the second card to work now. But neither will go over 60% now. Tried old nvidia drivers. Reinstalled drivers and updated mobo bios. Same results!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> list your rig specs so we can see what your working with..
> 
> 
> 
> I5-3570k. Gigabyte z77x-ud3h mobo. I got the second card to work now. But neither will go over 60% now. Tried old nvidia drivers. Reinstalled drivers and updated mobo bios. Same results!
Click to expand...

power supply.?
did you do a 'clean install' of fresh drivers.?
what's your current CPU overclock.?


----------



## BENSON519

Xi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> power supply.?
> did you do a 'clean install' of fresh drivers.?
> what's your current CPU overclock.?


Xion 1000 watt psu. I did uninstall drivers and installed fresh. I had my cpu clocked at 4.2, but now it's at stock 3.8


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Xi
> Xion 1000 watt psu. I did uninstall drivers and installed fresh. I had my cpu clocked at 4.2, but now it's at stock 3.8


Need to clock up your processor to 4.4 atleast. I have 660 sli as well and in BF3 im getting 99%-97% usage across the cards


----------



## BENSON519

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Need to clock up your processor to 4.4 atleast. I have 660 sli as well and in BF3 im getting 99%-97% usage across the cards


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Need to clock up your processor to 4.4 atleast. I have 660 sli as well and in BF3 im getting 99%-97% usage across the cards


I had it at 4.2 till about an hour ago. Put it back to stock just to try it. For some reason my board will not let me get a stable oc above 4.3.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I had it at 4.2 till about an hour ago. Put it back to stock just to try it. For some reason my board will not let me get a stable oc above 4.3.


What voltage setting were you using for 4.3?


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I had it at 4.2 till about an hour ago. Put it back to stock just to try it. For some reason my board will not let me get a stable oc above 4.3.[/quote
> I was getting around 90% on bf3 from both cards until last night when I downloaded the new drivers from nvidia.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I had it at 4.2 till about an hour ago. Put it back to stock just to try it. For some reason my board will not let me get a stable oc above 4.3.[/quote
> I was getting around 90% on bf3 from both cards until last night when I downloaded the new drivers from nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's understanding its a driver issue and didn't read the original question I reccomend you try the latest beta driver to see if it fixes your issues or roll back drivers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Hopefully this is a easy question. I have evga gtx 660sc in sli. Last night I downloaded the new nvidia drivers. Now gpu 1 runs at full 100%+ power and gpu 2 runs at 7% power! I switched cards to make sure gpu2 wasn't going bad and I have the exact same results. What is causing this problem?


Have you checked if sli is enabled?


----------



## BENSON519

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you checked if sli is enabled?


wasn't when it was at 7%. I enabled sli and can't get either card above 60%power now. Tried the cards separately and have no problem getting 100%. Narrowed it down to sli but bios and Berta's aren't helping. Wonder if the board is going bad?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> It
> wasn't when it was at 7%. I enabled sli and can't get either card above 60%power now. Tried the cards separately and have no problem getting 100%. Narrowed it down to sli but bios and Berta's aren't helping. Wonder if the board is going bad?


Do you have "prefer maximum performance" selected?


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Do you have "prefer maximum performance" selected?


I will have to look at that one after a bit. I don't think I do. If my sli was not enabled after the update, I bet that isn't either. Thank you. That's the only thing I haven't looked at


----------



## BENSON519

In
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I
> 
> I will have to look at that one after a bit. I don't think I do. If my sli was not enabled after the update, I bet that isn't either. Thank you. That's the only thing I haven't looked at


In hind sight, I should have added that I have only had sli for one month. Didn't have to redo all the nvidia settings with one card. Lol


----------



## BENSON519

Thank you guys. Stay puft nailed it. Switched that setting and metro last light had no problem getting both cards to 100% usage or more at 72c Now I have my Titan like performance back. Lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Thank you guys. Stay puft nailed it. Switched that setting and metro last light had no problem getting both cards to 100% usage or more at 72c Now I have my Titan like performance back. Lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Thank you guys. Stay puft nailed it. Switched that setting and metro last light had no problem getting both cards to 100% usage or more at 72c Now I have my Titan like performance back. Lol


Glad to have helped you narrow it down


----------



## BENSON519

I ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Glad to have helped you narrow it down


I may be 30 yrs old but I am a noob to pc gaming. Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## BENSON519

I ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Glad to have helped you narrow it down


I may be 30 yrs old but I am a noob to pc gaming. Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## BENSON519

I ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Glad to have helped you narrow it down


I may be 30 yrs old but I am a noob to pc gaming. Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## malmental

seems you need help in your thread posting skillz...


----------



## 66racer

To those of you with sli, do you guys love it or wish in retrospect that you went single 670/680? Has nvidia sli support been good? Havent run sli since 560ti and then formed the opinion of one card solutions are better. Im planning ahead mostly for bf4 but dont know if it will be any harder on a pc than bf3.


----------



## MadGoat

Purchased another gtx660 a week after I bought the first one... Best decision. I love the performance and for the price... It cant be beat.

No SLi issues... at all. Pure awesome.


----------



## malmental

SLi = FTW..


----------



## Rosco321

SLI =


----------



## Stay Puft

Most i can squeeze out of them on air



I'll retest when i get my 4770K setup next week


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Most i can squeeze out of them on air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll retest when i get my 4770K setup next week


That's a sudden jump in performance.....







.... did you do something with the drivers control panel? or everything is on default?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a sudden jump in performance.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... did you do something with the drivers? or everything is on default?


Dont you roll your eyes at me







Card #2 had to be reflashed. When i tried flashing in SLI i assumed it had taken to both cards but only one had the new bios. Didnt even notice till i looked at the afterburner log and how would one go about modding the drivers? You've peaked my curiosity


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont you roll your eyes at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card #2 had to be reflashed. When i tried flashing in SLI i assumed it had taken to both cards but only one had the new bios. Didnt even notice till i looked at the afterburner log and how would one go about modding the drivers? You've peaked my curiosity


I actually meant your Nvidia Control Panel Settings, not drivers, and Oh! The driver tweaking thing is a long process, i came across it on a Thread (can't remember) but i know it's out there. I don't do nothing personally, my drivers are as fresh as a baby's butt, and my Nvidia Control Panel settings are all default







. I might try doing something with my Control Panel settings and see what i get, if the score is really high, i might lie hehehe







...

EDIT: Here Ya go, i wonder how many people were tweaking their control panel settings to get better scores. No one can be trusted anymore lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Need to clock up your processor to 4.4 atleast. I have 660 sli as well and in BF3 im getting 99%-97% usage across the cards


I would love to see screenshots of both GPU's @ those rates. We have similar CPU's and I see down to the 50%'s on some maps, especially Back to Karkand.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seems you need help in your thread posting skillz...


More like I need a new iPhone


----------



## Jodiuh

It might just be the site. I've had that happen to me before and I'm on an android phone...which we all know has no flaws.


----------



## revro

very very strange. in starcraft 2 i have gpu usage 20%, cpu usage 40% with affinity for all 4 cores of my q9550 and around 10-15 fps with about 400mb vram usage. it doesnot matter whether i check settings to ultra or medium
i am sure this is not cpu bottleneck as cpu usage is around 40%. so can it be because of 192bit bus? it happens in massive maps where i have like 8 players with 100units per player. again cpu is just around 40% usage in one core around 70%

thank you
revro


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> very very strange. in starcraft 2 i have gpu usage 20%, cpu usage 40% with affinity for all 4 cores of my q9550 and around 10-15 fps with about 400mb vram usage. it doesnot matter whether i check settings to ultra or medium
> i am sure this is not cpu bottleneck as cpu usage is around 40%. so can it be because of 192bit bus? it happens in massive maps where i have like 8 players with 100units per player. again cpu is just around 40% usage in one core around 70%
> 
> thank you
> revro


I would try a different driver to see what happens before anything else.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

hey guys sorry if this is a noob question but i am new to pc gaming and recently built my new pc







so i came across this thread and decided to mod my bios and i seccusfuly did my stable oc is 1202 as it ran heaven for hours but while playing battlefied 3 today i saw the clock drop to 1176 and voltage dropped to 1150(stock) i was using presion x for monitoring and then i went to monitor heaven and again same thing so what should i do guys temp. are always under 60 and the core clock fluctuates and voltage







throughout the whole time i run heaven


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey guys sorry if this is a noob question but i am new to pc gaming and recently built my new pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i came across this thread and decided to mod my bios and i seccusfuly did my stable oc is 1202 as it ran heaven for hours but while playing battlefied 3 today i saw the clock drop to 1176 and voltage dropped to 1150(stock) i was using presion x for monitoring and then i went to monitor heaven and again same thing so what should i do guys temp. are always under 60 and the core clock fluctuates and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throughout the whole time i run heaven


It's normal for your gpu's clock and voltage to increase and decrease


----------



## xXTheGodfather

thanks


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Well that's the best I can get out of my 660.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6335158
> 
> 7317 GPU in 3dmark11.
> 
> I normally have my 7950 in my AMD computer. It does 10530 graphics @ 1150|1660. I suppose it's going back in. I'm done toying with the 660. It's a backup card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5660554/
> 
> _Yes, I know 660 SLi is faster than a single 7970 or 7950; I read the OP_


oh so you are that guy at who"s score i am always looking at and going like how the hell did he get that


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodgooner2*
> 
> Very nice, do you get any artifacts, flickering, tearing (even just 1!) or is it completely stable throughout the benchmark?


hey hi i have a gtx 660 SC at a stable core clock of 1202 but drops to 1176 in the middle but its normal and hey tearing is normal while the test if vsync is disabled and it even flickers at black screen its normal so ya i can run heaven for 4 hours though no problem so but i get no artifacts thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey hi i have a gtx 660 SC at a stable core clock of 1202 but drops to 1176 in the middle but its normal and hey tearing is normal while the test if vsync is disabled and it even flickers at black screen its normal so ya i can run heaven for 4 hours though no problem so but i get no artifacts thanks


Hey Mister







.

You don't have to post multiple times, there is an *"EDIT"* button at the bottom left of every post you make, *it's a pencil in a box close to a red flag*, you can click on that button and add any extra text or replies you left out to your previous post. There is also a *"Multi Quote"* button you can use to quote multiple people on the same post.


----------



## Jodiuh

Awe...the occasional triple post is what gives me my laugh for the day.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Mister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You don't have to post multiple times, there is an *"EDIT"* button at the bottom left of every post you make, *it's a pencil in a box close to a red flag*, you can click on that button and add any extra text or replies you left out to your previous post. There is also a *"Multi Quote"* button you can use to quote multiple people on the same post.


lol sorry wont happen next time


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> lol sorry wont happen next time


Oh don't apologize to me..







... I was just trying to help.


----------



## ShagNasticator

Greetings all

Just found this thread whilst looking for more power from my GTX660 (Damn Planetside 2 why must you be so poorly optimized) but have run in to problems uploading the new modded firmware to my card i keep on reciving the message

"EEPROM erase failed.

ERROR: Software write protection enabled unable to erase EEPROM."

Has anyone else run in to this problem?

any advice would be awesome I have tried killing all programs that may have a connection to the graphics card (all nvidia programs and services in control panel)


----------



## ace ventura069

type in cmd
nvflash --protectoff


----------



## ShagNasticator

Thanks I knew it would be something simple but cbf reading 218 Pages at 5 am In the morning


----------



## MadGoat

I've gotta say... having been on with two gtx285s in sli for so long to now be with these gtx660s... the sli is solo much better! not a single problem that I had before with sli.

I've been using a Gt430 dedicated for physx... between hawken and b2 it really makes it worth it... but.. I can't crank it up to high physx or the gt430 chokes... killing fps. Did a little looking around and found a OEM Gt640 that has the same specs as a GTX 650.

hoping it makes a great pairing with the Gtx660s.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

hey guys i have a gtx 660 SC and modded the bios voltage to 1187 with a stable clock of 1202 ran heaven for hours until now i have added a 12 vlt led strip and at the same clock i get lockups like heaven just stops puts be back to desktop(no driver crashing) and then i can move my mouse but can't click on anything until i alt control delete so ya guys whats cuazing this problem oh and i hvae a corsair cx500 with 3 led fan 1 simple fan and a hyper 212 and 1 led strip so is it my psu?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey guys i have a gtx 660 SC and modded the bios voltage to 1187 with a stable clock of 1202 ran heaven for hours until now i have added a 12 vlt led strip and at the same clock i get lockups like heaven just stops puts be back to desktop(no driver crashing) and then i can move my mouse but can't click on anything until i alt control delete so ya guys whats cuazing this problem oh and i hvae a corsair cx500 with 3 led fan 1 simple fan and a hyper 212 and 1 led strip so is it my psu?


That sounds like a driver crashed due to instability. Easiest thing is disconnect the led strip and retest first. Honestly heaven is what I use for a base stability test and only 3 runs, then I game to prove stability


----------



## hgpot

I just tried to flash a new BIOS and it didn't work for me; I believe that I softbricked my card.

I followed the instructions exactly as I could, nothing stands out to me as something that I didn't do.

After flashing was successful, I restarted and surround/Aero were both gone and EVGA Precision and Fraps didn't see my card. GPU-Z however, still saw it. But the clocks and everything were all at 0. I removed and reinstalled the drivers (320.18 before and after; maybe the driver version was unable to handle it?), and after a restart after that I had no change. So I grabbed MSI's bios for my card, flashed with the nvflash mentioned in the OP of this post (the nvflash that MSI included didn't work and said it was incompatible with 64bit systems...), restarted, and now I'm back to before I found this thread.

_My machine's specs_


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Holy cow...after 35 mods...and a lots of 2k textures...at 1080p my gpu memory maxed out


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hgpot*
> 
> I just tried to flash a new BIOS and it didn't work for me; I believe that I softbricked my card.
> 
> I followed the instructions exactly as I could, nothing stands out to me as something that I didn't do.
> 
> After flashing was successful, I restarted and surround/Aero were both gone and EVGA Precision and Fraps didn't see my card. GPU-Z however, still saw it. But the clocks and everything were all at 0. I removed and reinstalled the drivers (320.18 before and after; maybe the driver version was unable to handle it?), and after a restart after that I had no change. So I grabbed MSI's bios for my card, flashed with the nvflash mentioned in the OP of this post (the nvflash that MSI included didn't work and said it was incompatible with 64bit systems...), restarted, and now I'm back to before I found this thread.
> 
> _My machine's specs_


Woops didnt notice u solved your own problem.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShagNasticator*
> 
> Thanks I knew it would be something simple but cbf reading 218 Pages at 5 am In the morning


no problem


----------



## Ainalcar

Hello everyone.
I as well have bought the gtx 660 but the one i have is from gigabyte and while scrolling through the thread i didn't find anyone with it. (link)
While overclocking it I encountered a problem... When I increase the voltage over 150mV the GPU Clock goes down to 954 no matter what it was before.
It does this too when i set voltage to +150mV and increase the Clock by few MHz.
I had this problem both before and after flashing the modded bios on my card.
The GPU doesn't run in SLI, i use GTX260 for my secondary monitor. The Mainboard is AsRock X58 Extreme and the PSU is at 750Watt.
I have the latest drivers and i tried overclocking with several different tools with the same result everywhere(Nvidia System Tools, Nvidia Inspector, Gigabyte OC Guru).

I hope you can help me.
Thanks in advance!

edit: lost the ability to change the clock as well. Both with old and new bios.

edit 2: changing port(from DisplayPort to HDMI), changing PSU Line, Changing PCI-E Slot, Changing Monitor, Clean Installation of drivers didn't change anything.
Only if I install old drivers(310) I'm able to change clock again but in a REALLY odd fashion. The default clock it runs at is 1032 and when i try to increase it, it falls down and keeps a 127MHz offset. The highest i'm able to overclock it to is +140 Mhz and at this setting it keeps jumping between default 1032 MHz and 1045 MHz.

The worst part about this is that i can't even RMA this gpu since technically it "works". =(


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ainalcar*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> I as well have bought the gtx 660 but the one i have is from gigabyte and while scrolling through the thread i didn't find anyone with it. (link)
> While overclocking it I encountered a problem... When I increase the voltage over 150mV the GPU Clock goes down to 954 no matter what it was before.
> It does this too when i set voltage to +150mV and increase the Clock by few MHz.
> I had this problem both before and after flashing the modded bios on my card.
> The GPU doesn't run in SLI, i use GTX260 for my secondary monitor. The Mainboard is AsRock X58 Extreme and the PSU is at 750Watt.
> I have the latest drivers and i tried overclocking with several different tools with the same result everywhere(Nvidia System Tools, Nvidia Inspector, Gigabyte OC Guru).
> 
> I hope you can help me.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> edit: lost the ability to change the clock as well. Both with old and new bios.


What were your temps? Just wondering if thermals limited your boost.


----------



## Ainalcar

No, i've set Fan to 70% at 50C and 100% at 60C, the gpu doesn't go over 65C.

p.s i'm using furmark for stress-testing.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a possibility but i am leaning more to 780's, but idk, it depends


Get a 780. Sadly only slightly faster than 660SLI and twice the price but really shiny. I want a second one but I'll have to upgrade my PSU first.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1654C_zps10dbc676.jpg.html


----------



## Ainalcar

Installed windows 7 for this occasion since the 8 is sometimes buggy... Still same results... When i change the clock on 320 drivers, it peaks it for a very short period and goes back to 1032...(like 820 -> 1150 -> 1032)
The " -setPStateLimit:0,2" command for nvidia inspector can't be launched by either of the windows.
Not sure what else to do, really....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ainalcar*
> 
> No, i've set Fan to 70% at 50C and 100% at 60C, the gpu doesn't go over 65C.
> 
> p.s i'm using furmark for stress-testing.


Furmark and MSI Kombustor throttles the GPU clocks quite a lot (google it), don't use it, run something else like Heaven 4.0, Valley or Games. I didn't even know that people still used Furmark









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Get a 780. Sadly only slightly faster than 660SLI and twice the price but really shiny. I want a second one but I'll have to upgrade my PSU first.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1654C_zps10dbc676.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: System


It really does look shiny


----------



## Ainalcar

Where have you been 5 hours earlier ;D
I finally found the solution just before you posted it...
The problem is not Furmark but very, very close to it

It's ******* OpenGL
**** me
it's almost 3 am and i have to reinstall and reconfigure my windows tomorrow =(


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ainalcar*
> 
> Where have you been 5 hours earlier ;D
> I finally found the solution just before you posted it...
> The problem is not Furmark but very, very close to it
> 
> It's ******* OpenGL
> **** me
> it's almost 3 am and i have to reinstall and reconfigure my windows tomorrow =(










sorry LOL i went grocery shopping







..... Glad you fixed it


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a possibility but i am leaning more to 780's, but idk, it depends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 780. Sadly only slightly faster than 660SLI and twice the price but really shiny. I want a second one but I'll have to upgrade my PSU first.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1654C_zps10dbc676.jpg.html
Click to expand...

BF3, Tomb Raider Underworld, GRID 1, GRID 2 have CRAP SCALING. I wish I would have never got 2 660s. GRID 2 IS A stuttery mess with anywhere from 0 to 80% scaling depending on donkey craps.


----------



## Ainalcar

As a matter of fact it still doesn't overclock as it should...
First of all it never goes to the "boost" setting, then if i try to set something above 80-90 like 1103/1168(base/boost whereby boost still never works) it suddenly jumps to 1200+ MHz. Then it's only a matter of time until drivers crash.

edit: right now i even managed to make it jump to 1137 MHz on completely default settings/bios which are 1033/1098.
How is this even remotely possible?
edit 2:now, i know how
they always keep inventing stuff that's just useless =Z


----------



## revro

lol my single 660ftw evga is now with latest driver running ultra with fxaa in tomb raider at 60fps, 49,3fps with tressfx on. thats like from 20fps on ultimate and 30fps from ultra

best
revro


----------



## Ainalcar

All right... after researching for another couple of hours the only possibility to overclock this card is either to lock the P-State or to edit bios.
Because the KeplerBoost(as well known as Kappa Boost) doesn't care which settings you apply it still does whatever the fck it wants.
The regular tool (NiBiTor.v6.06) doesn't support 6xx gpus so i had to search for another one, luckily enough there is - KeplerBiosTweaker.
Even there you still can't disable the boost but you can set the max allowed clock for it to set. So... The way to get your clock stable is to set the max boost, base clock and gpu boost clock to the same setting.
There is a problem though, the smallest max setting for the boost is 1202 and it goes up in 13 MHz steps. I'm quite lucky to be able to run my gpu stable at 1202 MHz but i don't think everyone will be able to. The Power setting doesn't change anything for me 2015 MHz crashed at both 100 and 135% Power and i didn't really want to fry my gpu so i didn't set it higher than that.
My voltage is obviously at 1.212V which is the max possible setting.
Also, don't set your fan to below 25% - it wont rotate.
There is no reason for me to upload my bios, since almost none of you use the gigabyte gpu but if you really want it i can make a guide on how to mod your bios.
Keep in mind that without editing bios you have zero control over the gpu clock. In performance mode it always try to overclock itself disregarding the setting you have set.

I hope I will save a lot of time for people who will try to overclock this card in the future and prevent them from having the urge to smash it with a giant iron hammer.
Good luck.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> BF3, Tomb Raider Underworld, GRID 1, GRID 2 have CRAP SCALING. I wish I would have never got 2 660s. GRID 2 IS A stuttery mess with anywhere from 0 to 80% scaling depending on donkey craps.


What drivers are you on? I have not played GRID 2 yet, but Tomb Raider works just fine with 94% scaling on my system. The FPS basically doubles compared to single card. If you are not on the latest driver, update, and if you already are, try other older drivers and also do a clean installation.


----------



## Jodiuh

Underworld. I have yet to play the new one. But I will load it up on Steam later today and check to see if it's my CPU.

multiple drivers have been tried and always a clean install


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Underworld. I have yet to play the new one. But I will load it up on Steam later today and check to see if it's my CPU.
> 
> multiple drivers have been tried and always a clean install


SLI requires a very good CPU to utilize it properly, the better your CPU, the lesser the bottleneck = better scaling and overall smoothness. With your current CPU, you would have gotten smoother performance with a single 680 or 7970, because SLI 660's would bottleneck quite a bit..... I Myself noticed a vast difference on my Max, Avg & Min FPS when i switched from my 2500k to my current 3770k. I'll suggest you get a better CPU, or buy a good CPU cooler and overclock your CPU to the Max stable clocks it can get.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Underworld. I have yet to play the new one. But I will load it up on Steam later today and check to see if it's my CPU.
> 
> multiple drivers have been tried and always a clean install
> 
> 
> 
> SLI requires a very good CPU to utilize it properly, the better your CPU, the lesser the bottleneck = better scaling and overall smoothness. With your current CPU, you would have gotten smoother performance with a single 680 or 7970, because SLI 660's would bottleneck quite a bit..... I Myself noticed a vast difference on my Max, Avg & Min FPS when i switched from my 2500k to my current 3770k. I'll suggest you get a better CPU, or buy a good CPU cooler and overclock your CPU to the Max stable clocks it can get.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## DaPuppet007

Hey guys. Do you think I can run 2 660's comfortably in SLI with only a 650W XFX power supply?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Hey guys. Do you think I can run 2 660's comfortably in SLI with only a 650W XFX power supply?


Might run fine, but i'll say get a 750w just to be on the safe side


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Might run fine, but i'll say get a 750w just to be on the safe side


F that. I just bought this thing less than 2 yeas ago. I'll wait patiently for Maxwell or for Battlefield 4 to force me to upgrade.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Underworld. I have yet to play the new one. But I will load it up on Steam later today and check to see if it's my CPU.
> 
> multiple drivers have been tried and always a clean install
> 
> 
> 
> SLI requires a very good CPU to utilize it properly, the better your CPU, the lesser the bottleneck = better scaling and overall smoothness. With your current CPU, you would have gotten smoother performance with a single 680 or 7970, because SLI 660's would bottleneck quite a bit..... I Myself noticed a vast difference on my Max, Avg & Min FPS when i switched from my 2500k to my current 3770k. I'll suggest you get a better CPU, or buy a good CPU cooler and overclock your CPU to the Max stable clocks it can get.
Click to expand...

I figured as much. I'm thinking ordering a 780...similar architecture as the 680 and that ran much better than my 660s. (I briefly had a 680 last year.)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I figured as much. I'm thinking ordering a 780...similar architecture as the 680 and that ran much better than my 660s. (I briefly had a 680 last year.)


I mistakenly sold one of my 660's for 220$ lol







. So to correct my mistake, i got a GTX 770







.... I'll be getting another one for SLI as soon as i sell my second 660, but while that waits, i want to do a comparison between single OC 660 Vs OC 770







..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I mistakenly sold one of my 660's for 220$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So to correct my mistake, i got a GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll be getting another one for SLI as soon as i sell my second 660, but while that waits, i want to do a comparison between single OC 660 Vs OC 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't wait! I am eager to see the price point for gtx760 and gtx770 from EVGA to step-up my gtx660 (although tbh i think its too much!).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> SLI requires a very good CPU to utilize it properly, the better your CPU, the lesser the bottleneck = better scaling and overall smoothness. With your current CPU, you would have gotten smoother performance with a single 680 or 7970, because SLI 660's would bottleneck quite a bit..... I Myself noticed a vast difference on my Max, Avg & Min FPS when i switched from my 2500k to my current 3770k. I'll suggest you get a better CPU, or buy a good CPU cooler and overclock your CPU to the Max stable clocks it can get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What drivers are you on? I have not played GRID 2 yet, but Tomb Raider works just fine with 94% scaling on my system. The FPS basically doubles compared to single card. If you are not on the latest driver, update, and if you already are, try other older drivers and also do a clean installation.


Second these!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Can't wait! I am eager to see the price point for gtx760 and gtx770 from EVGA to step-up my gtx660 (although tbh i think its too much!).
> 
> Second these!


My step-up was not worth it when i went from a 570 to a 670... The shipping was ridiculous lol (about 45$ or so) idky. But you know, they only step up to reference GPU's, so you might get the Titan's type of cooler


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I mistakenly sold one of my 660's for 220$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So to correct my mistake, i got a GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll be getting another one for SLI as soon as i sell my second 660, but while that waits, i want to do a comparison between single OC 660 Vs OC 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Dude thats awesome! How come you didn't go with the Lightning though? Was the price difference rediculous? Are you going to unlock it and max that sucker out?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I mistakenly sold one of my 660's for 220$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So to correct my mistake, i got a GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll be getting another one for SLI as soon as i sell my second 660, but while that waits, i want to do a comparison between single OC 660 Vs OC 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude thats awesome! How come you didn't go with the Lightning though? Was the price difference rediculous? Are you going to unlock it and max that sucker out?
Click to expand...

that's the lower facto clocked MSi card he ordered.
the Lightning was $50 but sold out at the time I looked.
there is a dual fanned overclocked eVGA all black model that looks killer though.


----------



## thomascwhitfiel

HELP! Hey guys, I have a problem and need your help: I followed the method exactly on the front page to flash the BIOS on my EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB to the modded BIOS with voltage of 1.212. It worked exactly as shown and described on the front page. However, now the Nvidia driver crashes constantly when doing anything video related: Running any gpu benchmark,. the nVidia hair demo, even just trying to play a video file. I have tried re-installing the nvidia driver (Clean install method), deleting the device (gpu) completely from windows device manager then restarting and re-installing drivers, updating drivers, nothing works. Regardless of which nvidia driver i use it crashes. By crashes I mean as soon as i start any graphics related process/task, the screen freezes for a second, then goes black, then returns to desktop with a notification on system tray saying the nvidia driver crashed and restarted. HELP!! I have put Precision X back on stock settings, I have even closed precision x completely, along with all the other driver re-install/uninstall methods mentioned previously. Nothing fixes this! Please someone, anyone, help me! If I could flash back to stock BIOS I would try that but I didn't realize the stock BIOS I saved using the front page BIOS mod method is no longer the stock BIOS and I have no other back up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

It will be ok, we'll get you back up...lol...firstly you need to see what is causing your crashing, use Precision X to adjust voltages and speeds to find where you are stable at, once you know that you can mod the BIOS again and re-flash, or there is an online database of stock BIOS's if you prefer


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomascwhitfiel*
> 
> HELP! Hey guys, I have a problem and need your help: I followed the method exactly on the front page to flash the BIOS on my EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB to the modded BIOS with voltage of 1.212. It worked exactly as shown and described on the front page. However, now the Nvidia driver crashes constantly when doing anything video related: Running any gpu benchmark,. the nVidia hair demo, even just trying to play a video file. I have tried re-installing the nvidia driver (Clean install method), deleting the device (gpu) completely from windows device manager then restarting and re-installing drivers, updating drivers, nothing works. Regardless of which nvidia driver i use it crashes. By crashes I mean as soon as i start any graphics related process/task, the screen freezes for a second, then goes black, then returns to desktop with a notification on system tray saying the nvidia driver crashed and restarted. HELP!! I have put Precision X back on stock settings, I have even closed precision x completely, along with all the other driver re-install/uninstall methods mentioned previously. Nothing fixes this! Please someone, anyone, help me! If I could flash back to stock BIOS I would try that but I didn't realize the stock BIOS I saved using the front page BIOS mod method is no longer the stock BIOS and I have no other back up. Thanks in advance!


What is your voltage, power, and max boost shown on precision x?


----------



## 66racer

Man I have been afraid so bad to go 660 sli and have weird stuttering. I know plenty of you guys run sli in here and say its great but are there weird tuning issues? I dont game often so dont wanna spend time troubleshooting sli issues. Im tempted to return my 660 and get a 770 but I know a 660 sli will kick its butt. I mainly play bf3 and will be playing bf4. Otherwise its games that a single 660 handles well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's the lower facto clocked MSi card he ordered.
> the Lightning was $50 but sold out at the time I looked.
> there is a dual fanned overclocked eVGA all black model that looks killer though.


It wasnt sold out where i live, and they still have a lot, but it's not worth it to me, i've never had a "lightening" GPU, but i have always had luck with the chips i buy, hopefully this one loves to overclock like a monster









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Dude thats awesome! How come you didn't go with the Lightning though? Was the price difference rediculous? Are you going to unlock it and max that sucker out?


These were the only things that stood out between the lightening and the G series.... "not really worth it, IMO" Msi knows that "regular people" would buy the lightening, because it has their "unlocked bios"







.... But if you are an enthusiast like myself, you don't need the lightening... There is always a bios unlock for higher voltage







, and btw, i can flash the lightening's bios and have a lightening myself


----------



## thomascwhitfiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> What is your voltage, power, and max boost shown on precision x?


Voltage in Prec.X keeps defaulting to 975 when I restart the computer. I raised it to 1150 but didn't help. I set Power at 100% and core and mem clocks at +0 still didnt help


----------



## Threx

Try putting voltage to 1.212, power to 130%, and setting a negative number on the GPU clock offset. Something like -30.

After that, try running a benchmark and look at your graphs in precision x, see what clock the gpu core is maxing out at.

Oh, and keep an eye on the temp. The gpu likes to auto downclock itself (sort of a safe mod) when it reaches 70C or so.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomascwhitfiel*
> 
> HELP! Hey guys, I have a problem and need your help: I followed the method exactly on the front page to flash the BIOS on my EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB to the modded BIOS with voltage of 1.212. It worked exactly as shown and described on the front page. However, now the Nvidia driver crashes constantly when doing anything video related: Running any gpu benchmark,. the nVidia hair demo, even just trying to play a video file. I have tried re-installing the nvidia driver (Clean install method), deleting the device (gpu) completely from windows device manager then restarting and re-installing drivers, updating drivers, nothing works. Regardless of which nvidia driver i use it crashes. By crashes I mean as soon as i start any graphics related process/task, the screen freezes for a second, then goes black, then returns to desktop with a notification on system tray saying the nvidia driver crashed and restarted. HELP!! I have put Precision X back on stock settings, I have even closed precision x completely, along with all the other driver re-install/uninstall methods mentioned previously. Nothing fixes this! Please someone, anyone, help me! If I could flash back to stock BIOS I would try that but I didn't realize the stock BIOS I saved using the front page BIOS mod method is no longer the stock BIOS and I have no other back up. Thanks in advance!


Can you attach your bios to a zip file ? Let me take a look at it, i believe the power target makes the GPU boost to extremely high clocks that's why it crashes, i'll help you modify it


----------



## kaiju

Yung, I'm still not convinced about the GTX770 over the GTX660. For 1080p, I would still prefer the raw power of the GTX660 in SLI. It's basically equivalent to a Titan and the GTX770 is a little improvement over the GTX680. Especially as I can't afford the GTX770 in SLI.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Yung, I'm still not convinced about the GTX770 over the GTX660. For 1080p, I would still prefer the raw power of the GTX660 in SLI. It's basically equivalent to a Titan and the GTX770 is a little improvement over the GTX680. Especially as I can't afford the GTX770 in SLI.


If you can't afford 770 in SLI, definitely don't get a 770, your 660 in SLI is in the same performance level with the Titan and 780. I am only switching to 770 because i would be going SLI pretty soon (at least until i sell my second 660)

The upgrade total will be 360$ if i sell my 660's for 220$ (already sold one). Some people said i would loose money, it will be harder to sell, blah blah blah... (single GPU lovers). But i had a blast with my 660 SLI and i am just upgrading like everyone else does.

You know what? Just wait till you can afford it, if you can then switch to 770


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You know what? Just wait till you can afford it, if you can then switch to 770


Will a Corsair HX650W handle them in SLI? What about my 2500K as a bottleneck?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Will a Corsair HX650W handle them in SLI? What about my 2500K as a bottleneck?


PSU, NO, it won't, might need a 750w or higher.... 2500k might bottleneck quite a bit (you just won't just get optimum performance), but it will do fine if you overclock it to about 4.7-5.0Ghz


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> PSU, NO, it won't, might need a 750w or higher.... 2500k might bottleneck quite a bit (you just won't just get optimum performance), but it will do fine if you overclock it to about 4.7-5.0Ghz


Ouch! I'll probably stay with my single GTX660 till the GTX8xx and do a full upgrade.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## malmental

2500K @ 4.5GHz will not bottleneck anything and doesn't need to go higher unless you just want to push it higher.
PERIOD.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I've gotta say... having been on with two gtx285s in sli for so long to now be with these gtx660s... the sli is solo much better! not a single problem that I had before with sli.
> 
> I've been using a Gt430 dedicated for physx... between hawken and b2 it really makes it worth it... but.. I can't crank it up to high physx or the gt430 chokes... killing fps. Did a little looking around and found a OEM Gt640 that has the same specs as a GTX 650.
> 
> hoping it makes a great pairing with the Gtx660s.


Your first name wouldn't happen to be Gilbert, I know an old friend that said he still used a gtx285 in Tucson.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Your first name wouldn't happen to be Gilbert, I know an old friend that said he still used a gtx285 in Tucson.


My name Is not Gilbert, but I know a lot of people here in Tucson... There isn't a very large "tech" scene down here...


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> My name Is not Gilbert, but I know a lot of people here in Tucson... There isn't a very large "tech" scene down here...


Alright, just wondering, old school friend in Tucson still uses an old gtx 285, was trying to see if he was on here at all, not sure if he's into gaming like his high school days.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It wasnt sold out where i live, and they still have a lot, but it's not worth it to me, i've never had a "lightening" GPU, but i have always had luck with the chips i buy, hopefully this one loves to overclock like a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the only things that stood out between the lightening and the G series.... "not really worth it, IMO" Msi knows that "regular people" would buy the lightening, because it has their "unlocked bios"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But if you are an enthusiast like myself, you don't need the lightening... There is always a bios unlock for higher voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and btw, i can flash the lightening's bios and have a lightening myself


Dang man, now you got me thinking I should just do some side jobs for a 760ti.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> PSU, NO, it won't, might need a 750w or higher.... 2500k might bottleneck quite a bit (you just won't just get optimum performance), but it will do fine if you overclock it to about 4.7-5.0Ghz


I get up to 95-99% gpu utilization on each of my gtx 660s in SLI with a q6600 at 3.52ghz running pci 1.1 x16 and x4. I average 65fps in metro last light dipping to 45 fps at minimum on highest gfx settings with 2x AA and advanced physx.

Also get same gpu utilization in heaven benchmark at extreme preset. Quite surprised this c2q is still pushing these gpus.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

hey guys anyone of you ran assassins creed 3 on ur gtx 660? if yes what fps did you get all maxed out i tried to run the game maxed out in the starting it was above 50fps on my single 660 but when i came to boston(in the game)obvs lol the fps went down to 20 is this normal? i mean is it just a game bug


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey guys anyone of you ran assassins creed 3 on ur gtx 660? if yes what fps did you get all maxed out i tried to run the game maxed out in the starting it was above 50fps on my single 660 but when i came to boston(in the game)obvs lol the fps went down to 20 is this normal? i mean is it just a game bug


I only ran mine in SLI, i'll re-run with single card and get back to you. BTW: You might want to adjust your FOV a little lower.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

ok thanks for the reply my FOV is default and let me knw when you run it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> ok thanks for the reply my FOV is default and let me knw when you run it


Hey mate, sorry for taking this long... I believe there is something wrong with your game... What drivers are you on?.... I ran mine with the Highest possible settings and TXAA.. On the ship, i had about 60-65FPS Avg... but in Boston, i have about 50-54fps Avg...

My card was clocked at 1293Mhz (Max core)/ 3354Mhz (Mem)... And you know what? My GPU is utilizing up to 173% TDP!







. I thought it was a bug, but i ran Crysis 3, Sleeping dogs, NFS most wanted 2012, and it was at about 166% Avg TDP usage... That's crazy!







.... But it's Rock solid stable at 1293Mhz For ALL games, no hickup what so ever.













You guys should get this Ram sinks!. They really do help with memory clocks to keep them cool and nice


I was able to run at 3484Mhz on the memory on 3D mark 11


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672298


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Looking to sell my 660 (I know... I love this thing) but I'm seeing 680's on eBay for pretty cheap. I don't have too much money right now so they are leaving my price range. How did you seel your card to Newegg? And did it take too long to get your card? And, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looking to sell my 660 (I know... I love this thing) but I'm seeing 680's on eBay for pretty cheap. I don't have too much money right now so they are leaving my price range. How did you seel your card to Newegg? And did it take too long to get your card? And, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it?


Is that meant for me?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is that meant for me?


Right... forgot to mention that...

Yes it's meant for you


----------



## drBlahMan

*Yungbenny911*, after all the hoopla over the 700 series. I've decided to sit tight with my last 660 for the moment. Having a hard ass time trying to sell it. *Guess the next step is to unlock these little fella & see how it handle my games @1200p*


----------



## drBlahMan

Oops...didn't mean to do that









Anyhoot, *Yungbenny911*, when you're moving to the 770 or are you buying a 780*?*


----------



## xXTheGodfather

hey beny thanks for the reply but my card is rock solid at 1202 mhz for all games and it even ran heaven 4.0 maxed out but with farcry 3 it crashed is this normal?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey beny thanks for the reply but my card is rock solid at 1202 mhz for all games and it even ran heaven 4.0 maxed out but with farcry 3 it crashed is this normal?


Try -15mhz on slider then try


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey beny thanks for the reply but my card is rock solid at 1202 mhz for all games and it even ran heaven 4.0 maxed out but with farcry 3 it crashed is this normal?


Try -15mhz on slider then try


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey mate, sorry for taking this long... I believe there is something wrong with your game... What drivers are you on?.... I ran mine with the Highest possible settings and TXAA.. On the ship, i had about 60-65FPS Avg... but in Boston, i have about 50-54fps Avg...
> 
> My card was clocked at 1293Mhz (Max core)/ 3354Mhz (Mem)... And you know what? My GPU is utilizing up to 173% TDP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought it was a bug, but i ran Crysis 3, Sleeping dogs, NFS most wanted 2012, and it was at about 166% Avg TDP usage... That's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But it's Rock solid stable at 1293Mhz For ALL games, no hickup what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should get this Ram sinks!. They really do help with memory clocks to keep them cool and nice
> 
> 
> I was able to run at 3484Mhz on the memory on 3D mark 11
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672298


im on the latest drivers! but idk bro its probably just the stupid game lol. because i dont think its my card because i got a 3dmark 11 graphics score of 7233 so ya man thanks for the reply though and i was wondering is ur card able to run far cry 3? because mine crashed i ran it maxed out though but still i mean i am able to run everything else but far cry 3 smh i can even run heaven maxed out for like 4 hours


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Right... forgot to mention that...
> 
> Yes it's meant for you


I did not sell my card to newegg, i sold it on Craigslist to a guy for 220$








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> *Yungbenny911*, after all the hoopla over the 700 series. I've decided to sit tight with my last 660 for the moment. Having a hard ass time trying to sell it. *Guess the next step is to unlock these little fella & see how it handle my games @1200p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Oops...didn't mean to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoot, *Yungbenny911*, when you're moving to the 770 or are you buying a 780*?*


I already sold one of my 660's and got a 770 (should arrive on wednesday)







, when i sell the other 660, i'll get another 770 for SLI..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> im on the latest drivers! but idk bro its probably just the stupid game lol. because i dont think its my card because i got a 3dmark 11 graphics score of 7233 so ya man thanks for the reply though and i was wondering is ur card able to run far cry 3? because mine crashed i ran it maxed out though but still i mean i am able to run everything else but far cry 3 smh i can even run heaven maxed out for like 4 hours


Make sure your control panel settings are set to default settings or "application controlled". It's not normal for your card to crash on farcry 3. Mine is rock solid stable without crashes @ 1293mhz. If you are on an unlocked bios, try to flash to stock and see what you can get from that. Maybe your GPU does not like the 1.212mv or it's clocked too high, and i don't believe 1202Mhz should be too high for a 660 GPU... So it could probably be the TDP or the Voltage.


----------



## regex

Why this is happening?
SLI doesn't work with Windows 8 Full Screen?
This happens with all game, on Counter-Strike: Global offensive I have many more FPS with compatibility on XP

Options (Game: Full Screen and Compatibility: OFF) [30 FPS]
Doesn't show the SLI Bar, but show the PhyX indicator









Options (Game: Full Screen and Compatibility: XP (SP3))
Show SLI bar but doesn't appear on screenshot, doesn't show PhyX indicator









Options (Game: Windowed and Compatibility: OFF)









Options (Game: Windowed and Compatibility: XP (SP3))









Options (Game: Windowed (Full Screen) and Compatibility: XP (SP3)) AND
Options (Game: Windowed (Full Screen) and Compatibility: OFF) [Same screenshot]









NVIDIA Config









NVIDIA Version









My PC Specs:
Intel i5 3570K 3.4Ghz
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
8GB DDR3 1600mhz Dual
SLI GTX 660 EVGA
2x 60GB SSD Raid0
Corsair 750watts Power Supply


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey mate, sorry for taking this long... I believe there is something wrong with your game... What drivers are you on?.... I ran mine with the Highest possible settings and TXAA.. On the ship, i had about 60-65FPS Avg... but in Boston, i have about 50-54fps Avg...
> 
> My card was clocked at 1293Mhz (Max core)/ 3354Mhz (Mem)... And you know what? My GPU is utilizing up to 173% TDP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought it was a bug, but i ran Crysis 3, Sleeping dogs, NFS most wanted 2012, and it was at about 166% Avg TDP usage... That's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But it's Rock solid stable at 1293Mhz For ALL games, no hickup what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should get this Ram sinks!. They really do help with memory clocks to keep them cool and nice
> 
> 
> I was able to run at 3484Mhz on the memory on 3D mark 11
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672298


Yung, in the newest drivers they normalized the TDP. Which if I'm not mistaken means you're not really using anymore juice then you did before (I read this on Guru3d). Turn on your TDP in the OSD and run Heaven once with each driver, watch it during the testing and you should pretty easily be able to see what I'm talkiing about. No idea why they did that though, it throws off my math when calculating my actual power usage in W.

To you guys with the texture gliches in BF3 running the 320.x drivers, you can avoid this by running at or closer to stock clocks. Lame, I know.


----------



## kaiju

ETA on 870GTX?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> ETA on 870GTX?


in the next few years









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## staccker

Question for the MSI TF OC 660 users out there:

I was originally going to pick up a 3GB EVGA model for an attempt to "future proof" and prolong buying another card. From reads around OCN it seems people go 3GB if they are going to go with 3 monitors and it reads everyone on this thread with a 2GB model has no problems and a 2GB performs well all around. I am thinking about picking up this one (link below) than later down the line getting another one.

MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## malmental

the GTX 660 is incapable of pushing out 3GB of VRAM so anymore than 2GB is a waste.
it's been shown the the 3GB cards can be a few FPS slower than the 2GB cards anyways.
GTX 660 SLi is a nice set-up, but the 192-bit interface @ higher resolutions like 5760 x 1080p (Surround)
and it will struggle but not because of the 2GB of VRAM, the card just isn't that strong.
but you are also correct in that it takes SLi or tri-SLi even for GTX 660 Ti - GTX 680 to take advantage of the extra VRAM
but before that happens you have other possible performance hits.

I also say the GTX 660 Ti can't push 3GB of VRAM and the GTX 670/680 can't push 4GB of VRAM


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Question for the MSI TF OC 660 users out there:
> 
> I was originally going to pick up a 3GB EVGA model for an attempt to "future proof" and prolong buying another card. From reads around OCN it seems people go 3GB if they are going to go with 3 monitors and it reads everyone on this thread with a 2GB model has no problems and a 2GB performs well all around. I am thinking about picking up this one (link below) than later down the line getting another one.
> 
> MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB
> 
> Thoughts, comments?


It's a great card







, you don't need 3gb unless you play at 1440p, and if that's the case, you should probably not be buying a 660 for 1440p







. However, On 1080p, you will literally see NO performance or future-proofing gain, so go with the MSI or Asus 660, the both overclock the best from what i have noticed.

"I used to have two 2gb Msi cards" They both overclocked to 1293Mhz... But now one is gone, and i am trying to sell the other and get a 770.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's a great card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you don't need 3gb unless you play at 1440p, and if that's the case, you should probably not be buying a 660 for 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, On 1080p, you will literally see NO performance or future-proofing gain, so go with the MSI or Asus 660, the both overclock the best from what i have noticed.
> 
> "I used to have two 2gb Msi cards" They both overclocked to 1293Mhz... But now one is gone, and i am trying to sell the other and get a 770.


thanks for the responses both +rep.

you think 660s SLi would be able to perform 1440p?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's a great card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you don't need 3gb unless you play at 1440p, and if that's the case, you should probably not be buying a 660 for 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, On 1080p, you will literally see NO performance or future-proofing gain, so go with the MSI or Asus 660, the both overclock the best from what i have noticed.
> 
> "I used to have two 2gb Msi cards" They both overclocked to 1293Mhz... But now one is gone, and i am trying to sell the other and get a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the responses both +rep.
> 
> you think 660s SLi would be able to perform 1440p?
Click to expand...

SLi 660's on a single 1440p monitor..?


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLi 660's on a single 1440p monitor..?


yup. forgot to clarify a single monitor


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> thanks for the responses both +rep.
> 
> you think 660s SLi would be able to perform 1440p?


It can run 1440p, but i don't recommend it. The 660 SLI is not just powerful enough to run 1440p, and i say this because i like to play my games at 70-120fps, but if you are okay at playing your games at about 40FPS and above, you will be fine.... look at the difference in performance going from 1080p to 1440p.

*1080p*


*1440p*


----------



## malmental

^
I feel the same..


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> thanks for the responses both +rep.
> 
> you think 660s SLi would be able to perform 1440p?
> 
> 
> 
> It can run 1440p, but i don't recommend it. The 660 SLI is not just powerful enough to run 1440p, and i say this because i like to play my games at 70-120fps, but if you are okay at playing your games at about 40FPS and above, you will be fine.... look at the difference in performance going from 1080p to 1440p.
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> *1440p*
Click to expand...

you realise even the best eyes can't see over 60fps and a common human cannot see the difference over 29fps?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malmental

Bbrad - enjoy playing games @ 30FPS then...








let me know when your ready for real frames.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> *you realise even the best eyes can't see over 60fps* and a common human cannot see the difference over 29fps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2










Goodness Gracious! ......................























I never believed i would ever see someone on OCN say what you just said, isn't that something a console gamer that knows just a tiny tiny bit about computers will say?









To be honest, it's sad and funny at the same time, but still sad....







................... Only advice i can give you is to buy yourself a 120/144Hz monitor, so you can correct that mindset







. If you do have a 120hz monitor already, and you still can't tell the difference between 60Fps and 120Fps... Your eyes are broken mister


----------



## malmental




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


He said a common human can't see above 29 FPS.... hahahahahaha. I guess I am a super human!


----------



## malmental

nanu nanu..


----------



## k0passus

I've got a conundrum guys. I dont know which information I should trust, that which I am seeing on NvidiaInspector, or should I trust the numbers on GPU-Z?

The issue is that I have turned down the offset to my base clock on NvidiaInspector, and it shows as


However, as I am playing BF3, I am also tracking my GPU-Z sensors, the GPU core clock on which always reads 1032.1Mhz... I am confused!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> *you realise even the best eyes can't see over 60fps* and a common human cannot see the difference over 29fps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness Gracious! ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never believed i would ever see someone on OCN say what you just said, isn't that something a console gamer that knows just a tiny tiny bit about computers will say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, it's sad and funny at the same time, but still sad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................... Only advice i can give you is to buy yourself a 120/144Hz monitor, so you can correct that mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you do have a 120hz monitor already, and you still can't tell the difference between 60Fps and 120Fps... Your eyes are broken mister
Click to expand...

I have a 240hz 3d 24inch. OK maybe my statement is wrong but over 60fps I mean common whose really gonna notice a difference? Nobody I'm sorry but I enjoy the game not stating at the screen moving my player back and forth to see I see a slight bump and get mad and upgrade my graphics card and I can assure you I'm not a console gamer I don't have one I'm 15 and built a PC without any help at all didn't post a thread. Because my opinion is if you find building a computer and you claim your a expert well this isn't your field. And my eye sight is just find don't even wear glasses I got 20/20 vision and I don't see a difference above 60fos because I'm actually playing the game.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXTheGodfather

i knew you were stupid before when i asked on ocn if i should return my card because it was a bad overclocker like really bad one lol but you just said some random stuff that was funny and stupid and rude (more on the stupid side) and yet again here you are


----------



## bittbull187

^^ o boy cant we all get along


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I have a 240hz 3d 24inch. OK maybe my statement is wrong but over 60fps I mean common whose really gonna notice a difference? Nobody I'm sorry but I enjoy the game not stating at the screen moving my player back and forth to see I see a slight bump and get mad and upgrade my graphics card and I can assure you I'm not a console gamer I don't have one I'm 15 and built a PC without any help at all didn't post a thread. Because my opinion is if you find building a computer and you claim your a expert well this isn't your field. And my eye sight is just find don't even wear glasses I got 20/20 vision and I don't see a difference above 60fos because I'm actually playing the game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


240hz 3d 24" you say? What model would that be?

And even if you can't see over whatever arbitrary fps number you made up, higher frame rates still result in a smoother experience.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I have a 240hz 3d 24inch. OK maybe my statement is wrong but over 60fps I mean common whose really gonna notice a difference? Nobody I'm sorry but I enjoy the game not stating at the screen moving my player back and forth to see I see a slight bump and get mad and upgrade my graphics card and I can assure you I'm not a console gamer I don't have one I'm 15 and built a PC without any help at all didn't post a thread. Because my opinion is if you find building a computer and you claim your a expert well this isn't your field. And my eye sight is just find don't even wear glasses I got 20/20 vision and I don't see a difference above 60fos because I'm actually playing the game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 240hz 3d 24" you say? What model would that be?
> 
> And even if you can't see over whatever arbitrary fps number you made up, higher frame rates still result in a smoother experience.
Click to expand...

true I was just saying you can't see the difference and my TV would be the PlayStation 3d 1080p 240hz I found it own the side of the road just because it wouldn't turned on I reset it and it worked LOL.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultisym

I love the smell of el toro poo poo (<----for the overzealous owners of the BaM stick) in the morning


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> true I was just saying you can't see the difference and my TV would be the PlayStation 3d 1080p 240hz I found it own the side of the road just because it wouldn't turned on I reset it and it worked LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


An old example of differences on consoles was a game called project gotham racing the original one on the first xbox, when they releaed Project gotham racing 2 they cut the frames from 60 to 30. There was big difference in how fluid the game was. This was on the old Tubes also. I know not relevant to computers, but just an example where you could tell a difference.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtylarry86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> true I was just saying you can't see the difference and my TV would be the PlayStation 3d 1080p 240hz I found it own the side of the road just because it wouldn't turned on I reset it and it worked LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> An old example of differences on consoles was a game called project gotham racing the original one on the first xbox, when they releaed Project gotham racing 2 they cut the frames from 60 to 30. There was big difference in how fluid the game was. This was on the old Tubes also. I know not relevant to computers, but just an example where you could tell a difference.
Click to expand...

I can see how it would affect a racing game big time hah

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I have a 240hz 3d 24inch. OK maybe my statement is wrong but over 60fps I mean common *whose really gonna notice a difference? Nobod*y I'm sorry but I enjoy the game not stating at the screen moving my player back and forth to see I see a slight bump and get mad and upgrade my graphics card and I can assure you I'm not a console gamer I don't have one I'm 15 and built a PC without any help at all didn't post a thread. Because my opinion is if you find building a computer and you claim your a expert well this isn't your field. And my eye sight is just find don't even wear glasses I got 20/20 vision and I don't see a difference above 60fos because I'm actually playing the game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


that should be , *"Whose really gonna notice a difference? NOT MET AT LEAST"*









Because i know i do... and he does too...






You use a TV, so that explains it







... TV's are not Monitors. You should read up more about your "True Motion" TV and learn what they actually mean by 240hz.. Because from what i know, your TV does not output 240 FPS.... The video below can also give you an idea of 144hz Vs 60Hz


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I have a 240hz 3d 24inch. OK maybe my statement is wrong but over 60fps I mean common *whose really gonna notice a difference? Nobod*y I'm sorry but I enjoy the game not stating at the screen moving my player back and forth to see I see a slight bump and get mad and upgrade my graphics card and I can assure you I'm not a console gamer I don't have one I'm 15 and built a PC without any help at all didn't post a thread. Because my opinion is if you find building a computer and you claim your a expert well this isn't your field. And my eye sight is just find don't even wear glasses I got 20/20 vision and I don't see a difference above 60fos because I'm actually playing the game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> that should be , *"Whose really gonna notice a difference? NOT MET AT LEAST"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i know i do... and he does too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use a TV, so that explains it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... TV's are not Monitors. You should read up more about your "True Motion" TV and learn what they actually mean by 240hz.. Because from what i know, your TV does not output 240 FPS.... The video below can also give you an idea of 144hz Vs 60Hz
Click to expand...

its is a monitor I just call it a TV







it outputs true 240hz from what I read.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> its is a monitor I just call it a TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it outputs true 240hz from what I read.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


What cable do you use to connect it?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> its is a monitor I just call it a TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it outputs true 240hz from what I read.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> What cable do you use to connect it?
Click to expand...

HDMI 1.4 with Ethernet.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> HDMI 1.4 with Ethernet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I believe that proves it is not a true hardware 240hz. I think HDMI 2.0 might be the first to be able to to 1080 at 120hz but from what I understand currently you need display port or dvi-d dual link (how I get 120hz) to do it. TVs do their upconverting with software so you might actually be getting a smoother than 60hz, but its software and not hardware.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> its is a monitor I just call it a TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it outputs true 240hz from what I read.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


You read wrong. Nothing does true 240hz. Nothing does 1080p 120hz via HDMI either because it's not possible.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> its is a monitor I just call it a TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it outputs true 240hz from what I read.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> You read wrong. Nothing does true 240hz. Nothing does 1080p 120hz via HDMI either because it's not possible.
Click to expand...

HDMI 1.4 and up can carry speeds all the way up to 240hz easy







and this isn't a opinion its a fact look on the HDMI webpage.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> HDMI 1.4 with Ethernet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that proves it is not a true hardware 240hz. I think HDMI 2.0 might be the first to be able to to 1080 at 120hz but from what I understand currently you need display port or dvi-d dual link (how I get 120hz) to do it. TVs do their upconverting with software so you might actually be getting a smoother than 60hz, but its software and not hardware.
Click to expand...

ahh thank you I had no idea that was much more informative than the other guy who didn't even bother to read a HDMI cable is able to carry up to 240hz









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jodiuh

Having used several 120hz monitors, IMO there's a MASSIVE difference in 120 vs 60 FPS.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having used several 120hz monitors, IMO there's a MASSIVE difference in 120 vs 60 FPS.


I agree. I'm using a dual monitor set-up at the moment, using one 120hz 27' monitor and one 60hz 24' monitor (obviously don't use both for gaming, more for productivity), and even I can tell the difference by looking at the mouse pointer speed. I do agree however, that perhaps after 60fps, epsecially when you get to the 70 and 80fps range, it does get harder to tell the difference then (i.e. the difference between 75fps and 85fps is hardly noticable). However, the difference between 65fps and 55 fps on my monitor at least, is HUGE!


----------



## 66racer

Yeah 120hz monitors are the most overlooked upgrades and dont know why either. Its just not mentioned much. I got mine when i had a 670 last year, but when I sold that and ran a 660 even the 660 with an ave of 70fps in bf3 was still way smoother on 120hz over 60hz. Im back on a 770 and cant really "feel" a difference between the 660 and 770 even though the 770 averages 100-120fps. The fact that both were on 120hz made all the difference.

I compare 60hz to running 20fps on a game, then switching to 120hz is like going from 20fps to 80fps. Its an exaggerated example but at least gives you a picture of the boost.

Bbrad- pm sent to keep thread on topic. Looking for info


----------



## Jodiuh

Because no 120hz monitor exists that DOES NOT use a seizure inducing slow pwm for its led backlight. Or possibly because tn panels are gross.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having used several 120hz monitors, IMO there's a MASSIVE difference in 120 vs 60 FPS.


My Acer in my sig can overclock to 74hz, the difference from 60hz is night and day for me, i can notice it massively.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Having used several 120hz monitors, IMO there's a MASSIVE difference in 120 vs 60 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> My Acer in my sig can overclock to 74hz, the difference from 60hz is night and day for me, i can notice it massively.
Click to expand...

I never have inquired about that..... how do you clock your monitor.?
seen that a few times now and now, my curiosity grows...


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah 120hz monitors are the most overlooked upgrades and dont know why either. Its just not mentioned much. I got mine when i had a 670 last year, but when I sold that and ran a 660 even the 660 with an ave of 70fps in bf3 was still way smoother on 120hz over 60hz. Im back on a 770 and cant really "feel" a difference between the 660 and 770 even though the 770 averages 100-120fps. The fact that both were on 120hz made all the difference.
> 
> I compare 60hz to running 20fps on a game, then switching to 120hz is like going from 20fps to 80fps. Its an exaggerated example but at least gives you a picture of the boost.
> 
> Bbrad- pm sent to keep thread on topic. Looking for info


I liked your example.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I never have inquired about that..... how do you clock your monitor.?
> seen that a few times now and now, my curiosity grows...


Nvidia control panel, create custom res, set it to a desired hz, if it displays with no artifacts, you are good to go.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I never have inquired about that..... how do you clock your monitor.?
> seen that a few times now and now, my curiosity grows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia control panel, create custom res, set it to a desired hz, if it displays with no artifacts, you are good to go.
Click to expand...

duh...









I should have known that..









edit:
and my Surround monitors are @ 75Hz now..


----------



## Jodiuh

I am super jealous of you guys. My monitors are IPS from 2006 w/ crazy high response time and nasty input lag.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> duh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> and my Surround monitors are @ 75Hz now..


Nice


----------



## kaiju

People who knock it without even fully testing it or go by the old adage that the eye can't see above 60FPS have no clue.

I was sceptical at best after doing research with most people saying they couldn't see the difference but when I went to my local computer center to test it I was speechless.

Think of the difference between a mechanical drive and SSD. It's like night and day for someone who games.

I find it weird more companies aren't making a big deal out of 120/144hz yet. I'm actually waiting for that to happen before buying one. Waiting for the tech to improve.


----------



## Jodiuh

^agree. I'm waiting on a 24" 1920x1200 S-IPS 160hz non PWM backlit LED fully adjustable stand.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^agree. I'm waiting on a 24" 1920x1200 S-IPS 160hz non PWM backlit LED fully adjustable stand.


Ha. That's exactly what I want!


----------



## untitled

Hey Guys, would changing the Thermal paste on my 660 FTW help very much if I'm not overclocking? I have 2 of them so they do get kind of hot-ish (Around ~75 degrees on full load). I already have some IC Diamond 7 from when I changed my CPUs.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Hey Guys, would changing the Thermal paste on my 660 FTW help very much if I'm not overclocking? I have 2 of them so they do get kind of hot-ish (Around ~75 degrees on full load). I already have some IC Diamond 7 from when I changed my CPUs.


Since you have a phantom case, i'll suggest you install side panel fans, It helps a lot, and you won't need to replace any thermal paste


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Since you have a phantom case, i'll suggest you install side panel fans, It helps a lot, and you won't need to replace any thermal paste


I already have a side fan on it. The temps are with that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What would be a good GPU paste? I messed up my application last time and need to order more to fix my mistake


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I already have a side fan on it. The temps are with that.


Do you have a higher fan profile? If you don't do so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What would be a good GPU paste? I messed up my application last time and need to order more to fix my mistake


Arctic silver will be fine...


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What would be a good GPU paste? I messed up my application last time and need to order more to fix my mistake


Arctic Silver paste. For CPU this is good at least. How'd I miss the same answer above me.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What would be a good GPU paste? I messed up my application last time and need to order more to fix my mistake


This is what I use, Shin-etsu x23. Its been a bit cooler running than others and doesnt require a break in period.
http://www.frys.com/product/6274400?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## blackRott9

I've have good results with Prolimatech PK-1 here...


----------



## untitled

Just got down replacing the tim with IC Diamond.



Cut it down about 5 - 6 degrees. Hoping for a little more. But whatever, was kind of fun to do something new.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Just got down replacing the tim with IC Diamond.


I've heard that's too much


----------



## ace ventura069

i'm going to sell my 660 sli and grab myself a 770 and add a second one as soon as possible


----------



## nasuellia

Hey guys, two questions:

1) I just bios-modded my two 660s from Asus (DirectCU II). Without touching the clocks in EVGAPrecisionX, I see that my gpus are running 1202 MHz on full load. Does the mod also elevates the P0 state to 1202 by default? I mean other then raising to 170% the max powerLvl and overvolting on P0. I ask this because my gpus should be running 1137 MHz on full load by default, not 1202 MHz..

2) Before the mod I've been raising the powerlevel to 110% and clocks by an offset of +130 MHz for months, with perfect stability. That used to give me 1137 + 130 = 1267 MHz without overvolting (in fact I never saw relevant power throttling).
Now, after the biosmod, if my new P0 max clock is 1202 MHz, and if I give it a +100 MHz offset (therefore a little over 1300 MHz), the video driver crashes disastrously on full load. Even at +50 MHz offset, bringing me to 1252 MHz, the driver crashed after a few minutes in Skyrim.
I actually expected to get at least 10 or 20 MHz more with this voltage. Apparently I got a worse max clock instead of a better one... Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## malmental

I was telling all the guys in the GTX 660 Ti thread that the time to sell is now....!
with the GTX 760 coming with 256-bit interface and GTX 670 specs @ $299 and under, it's a no brainer.

but now there are conflicting data on what the GTX 760 Ti will be or renaming it to the GTX 760.

as for the GTX 660... hmm.
sad to see such a nice card get demoted again..


----------



## bittbull187

Demoted but still enjoyed hehe i wont be upgrading anytime soon first 47k chip.


----------



## zidewinder

Maybe someone already asked this, but i cannot read all 238 pages









I have an Asus GTX 660 DC2, and i followed this guide 100%
But when i try Nvidia hair i only gets 1.1870 voltage. Its the same when i had the original bios.
I use Asus GPU Tweak to clock my Gpu, and some things have changed i can see.

Power target goes to 150% (before 110%)
I can change fan speed to 100% (before i dont know)

I can only overclock 70mhz on Gpu. (same before bios change)

Gpu temp is 57 on full load.

Do i need to get another bios? or what is my problem?

Thanks

Edit; Im starting to think my card is hardware locked. Can that be truth?


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidewinder*
> 
> Maybe someone already asked this, but i cannot read all 238 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus GTX 660 DC2, and i followed this guide 100%
> But when i try Nvidia hair i only gets 1.1870 voltage. Its the same when i had the original bios.
> I use Asus GPU Tweak to clock my Gpu, and some things have changed i can see.
> 
> Power target goes to 150% (before 110%)
> I can change fan speed to 100% (before i dont know)
> 
> I can only overclock 70mhz on Gpu. (same before bios change)
> 
> Gpu temp is 57 on full load.
> 
> Do i need to get another bios? or what is my problem?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit; Im starting to think my card is hardware locked. Can that be truth?


+70 on the GPU seems about right on max overclock. On memory you can go way higher. +65 has been stable for GPU overclock. I haven't modded my bios and I'm not sure if modding it is supposed to make that more stable, I think it just expands your overclocking ability.


----------



## xXTheGodfather

hey guys i need your help i need a new mobo that is in the same price range as the asrock extreme 3 and i am planning on a bit of overclocking in the future and i am planing to sli my gtx 660 later in the near future so ya man thanks


----------



## DaPuppet007

Sure might be nice if we could get GPU Boost 2.0 on our current 660's. =P


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey guys i need your help i need a new mobo that is in the same price range as the asrock extreme 3 and i am planning on a bit of overclocking in the future and i am planing to sli my gtx 660 later in the near future so ya man thanks


This is jmo assuming you are wanting z77 chipset and based off todays newegg prices. Currently I see that Extreme 3 new for $119. So the below is based on that and your listed requirements.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130687 $125 MSI G45 gaming edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 $134 Asrock Extreme 4

Lower gets you into mATX boards and higher well...gets out of the price range when looking at new boards.

Newegg does tend to get lots of open box boards as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293R $101 Asrock Extreme 4
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131837R $104 ASUS P8Z77-V LK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295R $116 Asrock Extreme 6

These all will OC and do SLI. Me personally I'd go with MSI or Asus. I'm quite pleased with my MSI G-45 standard edition.


----------



## MillerLite1314

so bad news, installed an fx8320 over my fx4300 and my graphics score dropped to 7k


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> so bad news, installed an fx8320 over my fx4300 and my graphics score dropped to 7k


anomaly..


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> anomaly..


Ditto,


----------



## MillerLite1314

I hate that word lol it's stock clocked but I figure at 4.0Ghz it should be catching my 4300 that was clocked at 4.6Ghz. Good news is my bottleneck is gone







and its working because my physics score jumped


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I hate that word lol it's stock clocked but I figure at 4.0Ghz it should be catching my 4300 that was clocked at 4.6Ghz. Good news is my bottleneck is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its working because my physics score jumped


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


forgot to mention have an h80i coming beginning of next week. once I get a stable overclock and apply my overclocks to my cards I'll retest and submit some scores.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to mention have an h80i coming beginning of next week. once I get a stable overclock and apply my overclocks to my cards I'll retest and submit some scores.
Click to expand...









x2..


----------



## Zvejniex

Anybody here having some issues with this 660 sli setup?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Anybody here having some issues with this 660 sli setup?


what kind of issues?


----------



## Tarnix

Hello there, I've been looking at what overclock I can expect with an ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5...
I always feel unsatisfied with what I can achieve before the driver and/or bench starts crapping out...
Not to mention that sometimes it overclocks better than other times...



EDIT: nevermind, ROG(.asus.com) answered my question...
Quote:


> We found that at around 1225MHz and up, actual in-game frequency, all games would lock up. When we backed the GPU frequency down in steps we found that a Boost clock of 1160MHz, which resulted in 1215MHz in-game clock speed, was completely stable in terms of stable gameplay.


. Sad, really. that's about what I get from mine.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Anybody here having some issues with this 660 sli setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> what kind of issues?


Sli issues, stutter, low min fps, and such. Because i wanted to upgrade to 660 sli aswell, but im no sure if this is the right route to go since i probably will be able to buy 770.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Sli issues, stutter, low min fps, and such. Because i wanted to upgrade to 660 sli aswell, but im no sure if this is the right route to go since i probably will be able to buy 770.


If you can buy a 770 and you will be adding another one, buy it!...









1, it overclocks like crazy

2, it's cheap (399$ for the performance it gives.... hell yeah it's cheap)









3, you get boost 2.0 (which i find awesome)

*3770k @ 4.8Ghz, 1346Mhz core / 2028 Mhz memory.*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605

Not bad at all, but i miss my 660's though







. I won't be happy till i get another 770 (If only i did not have to repaint my car)


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you can buy a 770 and you will be adding another one, buy it!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1, it overclocks like crazy
> 
> 2, it's cheap (399$ for the performance it gives.... hell yeah it's cheap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3, you get boost 2.0 (which i find awesome)
> 
> *3770k @ 4.8Ghz, 1346Mhz core / 2028 Mhz memory.*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605
> 
> Not bad at all, but i miss my 660's though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I won't be happy till i get another 770 (If only i did not have to repaint my car)


What benny said. I'm running 660's and after the latest driver release almost all issues that I was having (which were very minimal) are pretty much non existent now. I would go for the 770 though.

I like the mag and I saw this review and it made me want one of these bad boys.
http://www.pcgamer.com/review/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review/


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> What benny said. I'm running 660's and after the latest driver release almost all issues that I was having (which were very minimal) are pretty much non existent now. I would go for the 770 though.
> 
> I like the mag and I saw this review and it made me want one of these bad boys.
> http://www.pcgamer.com/review/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-review/


Okay, good to hear you have a good experience... Though i dont underdtand why would you want to go 770, its kinda of a downgrarade.
Anybody else? Huh.. Probably those who had horrible experience no longer are a part of this thread, right?


----------



## k0passus

Hey all, I had a question. Is there a way to limit the GPU load possible somehow? Would I have to do that by making tweaks in the BIOS? Or is this impossible? I have noticed, that I can play all of my games well, and with pretty much any clock speed, untill my GPU load hits 100%. It's at this point where something crashes. Either the GPU-driver has stopped working and has magically recovered (75% of the time its this) or i get a DXGI error. In either case, I notice that the point of these crashes correlate with the GPU load always hitting 100% at that specific time. I can be running the game stable without crashing at 99% GPU (happens with Crysis 3 most of the time; I can play this game and the maximum GPU load never goes above 99%). Could someone please help me?

I've also asked in an earlier post on which Clock-speed reading I should trust is most correct, there are two different values for clock-speeds in NvidiaInspector, and another one in GPU-Z, should I trust the one that's monitored through GPU-Z?


----------



## malmental

what are your rig specs.?


----------



## sneefy

hello i just flashed my bios following the steps and successfully got the 1.212v. the problem now is that my graphics card doesn't overclock at all. i tried everything. going up by 100mhz to 1120. k boosting to 1.212v static. raising the power limit to 170% and still nothing. if i use k boost on furmark my gpu performs at 700mhz or lower w/o an overclock. with an overclock it just stops working and reverts to default clock speeds

i have an ASUS GTX660-DC2-2GD5 and an i5 2500k oced to 4.5ghz at 1.36v i used EVGA Precision X to overclock it. at stock everything (with the 1.212v) the graphics card works flawlessly and i got a 3dmark11 of 6997

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what are your rig specs.?


I'm not sure if you're asking me, general specs I use in my rig

CPU: i5-2310
MB: Asus P8B75m-LX
RAM: Corsair VG8gb2133
PSU: Corsair TX750
CPU cooler: CM TX3-evo
OS: WIn8 64-bit

I'm trying to figure out the causes of why I get the driver crashes, and if it is because of faulty drivers, then i can accept that. Has anyone noticed certain types of behavior with the last few released drivers? For example, many people have been claiming that the 320.18 drivers broke their gaming experience when it comes to BF3, it was this driver also where many people started seeing artifacts while playing BF3. I for one have noticed that I can play pretty much all of my games fine, however as soon as i turn on some type of Anti-aliasing (whether FXAA, SMAA, MSAA, or TXAA) the game decides to crash (i would assume that the 660 can handle at least FXAA). I am really glad to see that many people can enjoy such great performances from this card. I however can't seem to find myself drifting on the same boat. I can deal with my card not being able to overclock, but at the stock speeds it shouldnt crash handling these features, I was looking forward to the day where I can use this card to enjoy the games I play, and right now I STILL am looking forward to that day.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Okay, good to hear you have a good experience... Though i dont underdtand why would you want to go 770, its kinda of a downgrarade.
> Anybody else? Huh.. Probably those who had horrible experience no longer are a part of this thread, right?


I don't plan on going 770. i'm perfectly happy right now with my setup. I may step up to 760 if it releases soon and the prices are very close to what I paid. I would dig the better power consumption and extra little performance gain but I wont see an upgrade till about GTX 8xx or Radeon HD 8xxx


----------



## bittbull187

I was not able to oc my two cards either, but once i found the sweet spot 1215/3335 i just left it. Try sliding the offset by 10mhz incriments and stress test. Stock before the bios mod i was only able to get +50mhz/+200mhz stable..


----------



## Zvejniex

What do you think about Asus directCU 2 vs Twin Frozr OC one? In sli config. Priced excatly the same.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> What do you think about Asus directCU 2 vs Twin Frozr OC one? In sli config. Priced excatly the same.


your gonna need a higher overclock on that i5-760..
but I personally do not like mis-match cards, first you have to get them at the same speeds or you'll have issues.
you can do that with MSi AB or eVGA Precision..


----------



## k0passus

Did my first Valley and Heaven benchmark today.

Final scores for Valley



Did another one not long after, increased the memory clock a little, and managed to increase my score by a wee bit.



Then I tried another test, decreased the AA to only x2, and increased the memory clock by another 20hz. Results = artifacts right before the rain scenes. More tweaking to do! (This is quite addicting







)


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your gonna need a higher overclock on that i5-760..
> but I personally do not like mis-match cards, first you have to get them at the same speeds or you'll have issues.
> you can do that with MSi AB or eVGA Precision..


Thanks for posting and didnt cover a SINGLE thing i was asking








And no... i wont have the 760 by the time ill be having sli. And i was asking whitch brand to go, asus or msi, both cost same.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Thanks for posting and didnt cover a SINGLE thing i was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no... i wont have the 760 by the time ill be having sli. And i was asking whitch brand to go, asus or msi, both cost same.


I'll go MSI IMO... they are both good, just pick the cheaper one


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your gonna need a higher overclock on that i5-760..
> but I personally do not like mis-match cards, first you have to get them at the same speeds or you'll have issues.
> you can do that with MSi AB or eVGA Precision..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting and didnt cover a SINGLE thing i was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no... i wont have the 760 by the time ill be having sli. And i was asking whitch brand to go, asus or msi, both cost same.
Click to expand...

miscommunication.
I thought you were going to run different models GPU's in SLi..


----------



## amd655

Huh... wrong thread lol sorry.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just sold my second 660, and got another 770.... I am officially out you guys...







... I can't run benches again as i used to for a lot of people. It was fun though


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just sold my second 660, and got another 770.... I am officially out you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I can't run benches again as i used to for a lot of people. It was fun though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for all the help benny. I'll see ya in the [Official] GTX 860 club when it hits.


----------



## MillerLite1314

anyone using aftermarket heatsinks on their cards? if so what kind. trying to bring temps down a few extra degrees.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Thanks for all the help benny. I'll see ya in the [Official] GTX 860 club when it hits.










or maybe 870 owners club ... I am liking this X70 series...


----------



## MillerLite1314

that's not a bad idea.


----------



## k0passus

Hey all, quick question for suggestions. Do you all think my Core i5-2310 will bottleneck GTX660s in SLI? Been thinking of doing an upgrade, but I'm not sure if it's still worth spending money on a set up that won't allow me to upgrade to Haswell. I can't spend much money at all on a PC since I'm a student. Basically my options at this moment are to either: get a new MB and another gtx660, for an SLI set up with my current CPU - or - get a new MB and get an i5-4430.

Issue with option one for me is that I won't be able to upgrade to a Haswell CPU with this set-up without buying yet another MB, on the other hand, I can still upgrade to an i5-3570k with this set-up (just not sure how long the Ivy Bridge will be relevant for)

The issue with option two is, no SLI set-up, which is ideally what I want, but I don't want to run the risk of bottlenecking an SLI set-up, that'd be a waste of money for now.

Any suggestions on this would really help me weigh the options better, see which one is more logical to go with. Thanks guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just sold my second 660, and got another 770.... I am officially out you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I can't run benches again as i used to for a lot of people. It was fun though


Thanks for everything Benny!


----------



## malmental

you don't want Haswell...


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you don't want Haswell...


guess i'm going with my first option. as long as my current cpu wont bottleneck the sli too much... cheers for the reply


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you don't want Haswell...


http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/06/06/might-haswell-upgrade-your-cpu-not-for-your-desktop-rig/
Thought I would throw this in there to help with what malmental said

had this same issue and didn't find out till I actually got it in my system and ran some tests. Like you were saying going 3570k would be the best bet for you. Get those sweet physics scores








I'm an AM3+ guy but you cant go wrong with the 3570k.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/06/06/might-haswell-upgrade-your-cpu-not-for-your-desktop-rig/
> Thought I would throw this in there to help with what malmental said
> 
> had this same issue and didn't find out till I actually got it in my system and ran some tests. Like you were saying going 3570k would be the best bet for you. Get those sweet physics scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an AM3+ guy but you cant go wrong with the 3570k.


Thanks! That article helped me make a definite choice, I've already decided on the following upgrades for now: MSI Z77A-GD65 + a new TwinFrozr II GTX660, and go for a 3570k/3970k towards the end of the year. Thanks for helping with suggestions!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/06/06/might-haswell-upgrade-your-cpu-not-for-your-desktop-rig/
> Thought I would throw this in there to help with what malmental said
> 
> had this same issue and didn't find out till I actually got it in my system and ran some tests. Like you were saying going 3570k would be the best bet for you. Get those sweet physics scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an AM3+ guy but you cant go wrong with the 3570k.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That article helped me make a definite choice, I've already decided on the following upgrades for now: MSI Z77A-GD65 + a new TwinFrozr II GTX660, and go for a 3570k/3970k towards the end of the year. Thanks for helping with suggestions!
Click to expand...

that plan works for me..


----------



## seh6183

Couple of questions about flashing this bios. If I do so, will it remove or allow me to edit the 70c downclocking ceiling? Right now my top card is at like 68c under load while gaming, so any more voltage or mhz would probably just run it right into that 70c ceiling and downclock anyway. The fans right now only go up to 95% and it appears that I would be able to run them at 100% with this bios mod. So maybe the offset would be worth it.

In the past I have never overclocked my GPUs specifically because to me, I felt there wasn't a huge increase in perfromacne over stock. All it ever seemed to do was generate a lot more noise and heat and give me like 5-10 frames under real world gaming scenarios. Do any of you feel the same about this? My room already gets super hot and smells like hot plastic and metal LOL I would hate to make it worse for 5 frames.

For the record I have 2 stock galaxy 660gtx in sli. Great performance for the money, but obviously is there is ~25% more to get out of them with this bios then I'll go for it. Also upping the fans is enticing as well.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Thanks! That article helped me make a definite choice, I've already decided on the following upgrades for now: MSI Z77A-GD65 + a new TwinFrozr II GTX660, and go for a 3570k/3970k towards the end of the year. Thanks for helping with suggestions!






Glad I could help. I'm running the EVGA SC in sli and they're fantastic. you won't be disappointed. best 380 I've spent on my pc so far.


----------



## ace ventura069

thx for all the help benny !!








see you soon when i have my 770's and sold my 660's


----------



## kidxcore

hi guys
ive had my msi gtx 660 twin frzr III since feb. i decided to try giving overclocking a shot.
i ran a benchmark using unigine heaven on stock settings.
results were:
fps: 36.4, score: 916

and i started overclocking, eventually i got up to:
fps: 39.8 score: 1002
got this using core clock+40 and memory clock+200

then i up-ed to +50 and +300 and everything went downhill.
fps dropped to 29.3, score:739
i started reducing the clocks but to no avail. when i went back to +40 core clock and +200 mem clock, the benchmark results were:
fps: 28.3, score: 713

i tested at stock again and now its,
fps: 27.0, score: 680

what happened?! did i just destroy my gpu?
i used afterburner.
please help. much appreciated. thanks.

ive included some screenshots,


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> thx for all the help benny !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you soon when i have my 770's and sold my 660's


You're welcome you guys, and i'll be expecting you there







... This time it would be hard for me to be the fastest lol. But i'll still overclock like crazy


----------



## johntauwhare

Sold my 660s one by one on eBay UK. Had a GTX 780 for a week but decided 770 SLI was a better deal.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Sold my 660s one by one on eBay UK. Had a GTX 780 for a week but decided 770 SLI was a better deal.


I almost almost got a 780, but i was like... (ermmm.. sell 660 sli, get 660 sli performance for 700$?)


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> hi guys
> ive had my msi gtx 660 twin frzr III since feb. i decided to try giving overclocking a shot.
> i ran a benchmark using unigine heaven on stock settings.
> results were:
> fps: 36.4, score: 916
> 
> and i started overclocking, eventually i got up to:
> fps: 39.8 score: 1002
> got this using core clock+40 and memory clock+200
> 
> then i up-ed to +50 and +300 and everything went downhill.
> fps dropped to 29.3, score:739
> i started reducing the clocks but to no avail. when i went back to +40 core clock and +200 mem clock, the benchmark results were:
> fps: 28.3, score: 713
> 
> i tested at stock again and now its,
> fps: 27.0, score: 680
> 
> what happened?! did i just destroy my gpu?
> i used afterburner.
> please help. much appreciated. thanks.
> 
> ive included some screenshots,


What probably happened was your card down clocked itself after one of your runs and maybe when you overclocked higher and started the benchmark Unigine heaven didn't pick up your new clock. I've had something similar happen in Unigine Valley. If you see artifacts then I'd be worried.


----------



## ajmi982

Running out of Steam. Would like some support on how to push this card more in a stable state.

My Default(Original) BiOS

original-660.zip 122k .zip file


So its 8 minutes into the 3rd OT and almost 1am in the east... time to give up on this...









Here is where I am at right now, would like to push further tomorrow. Any suggestions would be great!!

My BiOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MY GPU-Z Readout POST Heaven 4.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MY Heaven Benchmark


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Am I leaving any obvious performance on the table? If so, please let me know what additional tweaks to make. Thanks.

ALSO...OC GURU Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## unequalteck

just installed EK-FC660GTX to my GPU, i run unigine heaven extreme setting, max temp 47c. quite impressive


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> just installed EK-FC660GTX to my GPU, i run unigine heaven extreme setting, max temp 47c. quite impressive


awesome, I have two of those in my build plans for the rest of the year. mind throwin up a pic?


----------



## hollywood406

I just submitted my EVGA cards for admission to the club! I included a few shots of my SLI of EVGA GTX660 SC cards installed in my Corsair 800D, neatly slotted in a Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3 mobo with an i5 2500k clocked to 5+ghz. I love the look, protection and heat sink capability of backplates but there just aren't any available. Trip T is a supplier of some awesome-looking custom backplates and I was willing to pay for a pair of those. Unfortunately his work is such that there were a lot of people that admired his work as much as me and put him in a serious backlog, forcing him to temporarily stop production. I suppose I could have waited but I had other ideas. My work can't compare with his but I decided to fabricate my own. I don't own plasma or water jet cutters..... just a plain old hacksaw and file set. The results in the picture are from some aluminum plate that I liberated from the trash at my work. I spent about an hour on each.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> I just submitted my EVGA cards for admission to the club! I included a few shots of my SLI of EVGA GTX660 SC cards installed in my Corsair 800D, neatly slotted in a Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3 mobo with an i5 2500k clocked to 5+ghz. I love the look, protection and heat sink capability of backplates but there just aren't any available. Trip T is a supplier of some awesome-looking custom backplates and I was willing to pay for a pair of those. Unfortunately his work is such that there were a lot of people that admired his work as much as me and put him in a serious backlog, forcing him to temporarily stop production. I suppose I could have waited but I had other ideas. My work can't compare with his but I decided to fabricate my own. I don't own plasma or water jet cutters..... just a plain old hacksaw and file set. The results in the picture are from some aluminum plate that I liberated from the trash at my work. I spent about an hour on each.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beautiful








I sent a message to them trying to place an order and still waiting for a reply back. welcome to the club.


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> awesome, I have two of those in my build plans for the rest of the year. mind throwin up a pic?


here u go bro


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> here u go bro


oh that's nice. that's real nice. i'm stoked now


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> [/SPOILER]beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a message to them trying to place an order and still waiting for a reply back. welcome to the club.


Thanks! I tried emailing too....about 2 months ago and still haven't gotten a response. I understand though, his work is amazing. I would love to be able to cut an EVGA "E" into mine, like he has in one of his examples but I just have a sheet metal nibbler to do it and I fear that I'd ruin that nice smooth surface. Since they were easy to fabricate I'm still considering trying though!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> Thanks! I tried emailing too....about 2 months ago and still haven't gotten a response. I understand though, his work is amazing. I would love to be able to cut an EVGA "E" into mine, like he has in one of his examples but I just have a sheet metal nibbler to do it and I fear that I'd ruin that nice smooth surface. Since they were easy to fabricate I'm still considering trying though!


word. the EVGA e is what I emailed him about also but you inspired me to do a matte black plate myself when I pull my case apart to paint it.


----------



## hollywood406

Cool! Post some pics when you're done. I wish I would have taken some "progress" pics during my fabrication. Maybe now that I have the process down I'll post some on my next version. I have a few ideas that I would like to add such as peripheral LED lighting and the above mentioned designs nibbled into the backplate.


----------



## bittbull187

How do the ek block stack against heatkillers?


----------



## drag0n5layer

Can i update the bios of my gtx 660's when they are running in sli?


----------



## bittbull187

Yea i think it nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
Then yes twice its how i do it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drag0n5layer*
> 
> Can i update the bios of my gtx 660's when they are running in sli?


If you have two 660's in SLI, the Nvflash cmd window will automatically ask you to flash the second GPU after you have flashed the first one.


----------



## drag0n5layer

Thank you, ill have to do that soon, just got my second card and in sli they can run metro last light with maxed out settings, 1080p at around 25 fps, gonna try and get it to average at 30 with some overclocking


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

Has anyone attempted to remove the heatsink from the gigabyte version (GV-N660OC-2GD)? My temps are good but I would like to change the thermal paste to see if temps will go lower, just need a starting point. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsdmax




----------



## lsdmax

Do not ask me. This post is to tease you ..
"Belarus overclock mafia"


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not ask me. This post is to tease you ..
> "Belarus overclock mafia"


Dont get it what are we lookin at stock volts?


----------



## jamdox

It looks like ASUS pushed out a UEFI bios update as of the 13th! Unfortunately, their update tool is embarrassingly horrible. They really should be ashamed.

They also say that legacy vbios can't be used afterwards. Can the UEFI bios be tweaked and edited in the normal way?


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Dont get it what are we lookin at stock volts?


You do not even know what that limits the minimum voltage on the processor. You can not just raise the value.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> You do not even know what that limits the minimum voltage on the processor. You can not just raise the value.


So how did you do it?

And more importantly, does the card throttle down under load?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Is your GPU at stock?... I believe you should be able to get more out of it if you overclock.


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> So how did you do it?
> 
> And more importantly, does the card throttle down under load?


No (def mw 148000)


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is your GPU at stock?... I believe you should be able to get more out of it if you overclock.


Yes! this test stock (1137 volts, 1150mhz boost)
While not overclock ... It is necessary to buy a "vishera" processor.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/500910 (this 1189mhz boost)


----------



## jamdox

So it looks like the hard cap on power is hard









I can increase either gpu or vram speed at the expense of the other. How do I balance these? I prefer to game at 1440p.


----------



## Zvejniex

Silly question, but where can i get SLI bridge since ASUS didnt gave us one?


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> So it looks like the hard cap on power is hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can increase either gpu or vram speed at the expense of the other. How do I balance these? I prefer to game at 1440p.


For this monitor you have to overclock the memory


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> Yes! this test stock (1137 volts, 1150mhz boost)
> While not overclock ... It is necessary to buy a "vishera" processor.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/500910 (this 1189mhz boost)


Ahhh... that firestrike score... Jeez! bottleneck at it's best lol.... or something is definitely wrong there.


----------



## jamdox

Turns out my issue was mostly that I was using furmark to stability test. It draws so much juice that the card throttles hard. Switching to unigine heaven lightened things up a bit









The card still throttles, but RAM is at 6608, which is max stable under any circumstances (was hoping for 200MHz more, but...) and the boost clock wanders around between 1030 and 1200 at 1.05V to 1.2V, depending on load







Realistically, it's at 1150 abouts.


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ahhh... that firestrike score... Jeez! bottleneck at it's best lol.... or something is definitely wrong there.




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/511625
It is necessary to change processor for benchmark. But I was still happy with everything


----------



## battleaxe

I just ordered my new 660 and will have it in two days. I have a MSI GTX 670PE already in a different machine. Thought of several combos before settling in on the ASUS GTX660 for my LAN party maching mainly because it looks nice and performance seems about as good as it gets for the price. Got it for only 168.00 after rebate, so very happy about that. Yes, of course I could have waited for the new 760 but that would have been close to 250.00 for close to a year from now. So I figure this is still a very good buy for now.

I plan to unlock the BIOS soon after I get it. First I'll see how it does on the stock voltages and see what kind of clocks I can get, then I'll go from there. This thread is massively long, so instead of reading 250 pages I'll follow the guides at the beginning and then ask questions from there. Thanks for providing these great tools for overclockers.


----------



## jamdox

Eh, looks more like the 760 will be $300 in a week


----------



## lsdmax

HAHA!

(stock: 1.137volts,1150mhz)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Eh, looks more like the 760 will be $300 in a week


Yeah, I just meant it will be at least 250.00 for close to a year from now. I realize its coming out much sooner than that, but I'm unwilling to spend 300.00 for my LAN rig. So I don't want to pay even another 80.00 more just to get a slight performance boost. I think I got a pretty sweet deal at $168.00.


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah, I just meant it will be at least 250.00 for close to a year from now. I realize its coming out much sooner than that, but I'm unwilling to spend 300.00 for my LAN rig. So I don't want to pay even another 80.00 more just to get a slight performance boost. I think I got a pretty sweet deal at $168.00.


There is money? Buy 770 SLI.
There is no money. buy 660 SLI.


----------



## battleaxe

How did you get these stats? Is this SLI? (response to IsdMax Heaven scores)


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How did you get these stats? Is this SLI?


Take a closer look


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> Take a closer look


Yup, missed that the first time. Sorry.

Thanks

Has anyone had any issues with degrading the silicon on the gk106 chips due to higher voltages? Anyone have one that used to overclock well, but now does not?


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yup, missed that the first time. Sorry.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with degrading the silicon on the gk106 chips due to higher voltages? Anyone have one that used to overclock well, but now does not?


My statistics under the 1.175 cap.
The secret is to equalize the boost graphics card.
I do not show statistics under 1.21 volts stress.
Believe me very much .......
I've been watching your forum ... I'm sorry you do not understand a lot of ...
Include 1,21 voltage. Everything will be fine ... Show tests ...


----------



## battleaxe

deleted post


----------



## Dangerous_Dave

The unlocked BIOS doesn't seem to be working for the Gigabyte Windforce 2X 660. I've checked that the BIOS i'm flashing to it has indeed been modded, but once successfully flashed the power limits and boost are just what they were before. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Dangerous_Dave

Never mind - it just needed restarting. But something else strange. Even though the card is well within its 150% power limit and in the 50s celsius, it is still throttling. Does anybody know why that might be?


----------



## Sheiken

Apparently these Gigabyte GTX 660 OC aren't the best!

I modded my bios according to the guide on the first page, and it boosts to 1252mhz on the gpu, but it crashes after twenty seconds of load, so I dialed it back via afterburner to 1200mhz, and it seems to cope fine at this frequency.

I'd like to mod my bios so the max boost is 1200mhz, and not 1252? How do I do that?


----------



## jamdox

The hard limit on the cards' power use is actually pretty low. Depressingly low. I was running up against it all the time while running furmark. Even with lighter benches, it'll throttle at around 1150.


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangerous_Dave*
> 
> The unlocked BIOS doesn't seem to be working for the Gigabyte Windforce 2X 660. I've checked that the BIOS i'm flashing to it has indeed been modded, but once successfully flashed the power limits and boost are just what they were before. Anybody got any ideas?


http://zalil.ru/34590803
There are not many overclockers.
It is very sad ....


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheiken*
> 
> Apparently these Gigabyte GTX 660 OC aren't the best!
> 
> I modded my bios according to the guide on the first page, and it boosts to 1252mhz on the gpu, but it crashes after twenty seconds of load, so I dialed it back via afterburner to 1200mhz, and it seems to cope fine at this frequency.
> 
> I'd like to mod my bios so the max boost is 1200mhz, and not 1252? How do I do that?


1175 volts - 1202-1215mhz
1212 volts - 1228-1267mhz


----------



## Sheiken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> 1175 volts - 1202-1215mhz
> 1212 volts - 1228-1267mhz


But what if it takes 1212 volts to be stable at 1200mhz?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

What 3dmark11 scores do u sli guys get iget:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6749385


----------



## Ultisym

Speaking of 3dmark

EVGA card purchasers, register your card and get a free copy of 3dmark advanced. Goes back to March 4.









http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=1900


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What 3dmark11 scores do u sli guys get iget:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6749385


this is my best score


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> this is my best score


Very nice, I'm 500 points away... Cant go more but how are your fire strike etc? Just for comparison, most i can run stable for 3d mark stuff is 1241mhz/3400


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Very nice, I'm 500 points away... Cant go more but how are your fire strike etc? Just for comparison, most i can run stable for 3d mark stuff is 1241mhz/3400


*3dmark11 for cheaters!!*








Only Fire Strike:







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569353
and extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569397


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> *3dmark11 for cheaters!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Fire Strike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569353
> and extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569397


3dmark 11 for cheaters... If someone is cheating in 3dmark 11, how would firestrike stop them?
Cheating is cheating.


----------



## mouacyk

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6756198

4.6GHz CPU
2133MHz DDR3
1189MHz GPU's

660 SLI is beating the GTX 680 here: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-660-roundup_10.html#sect0


----------



## an7user

First foreshadowing of gtx's 760 performance
http://videocardz.com/43099/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-performance-preview


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmax*
> 
> *3dmark11 for cheaters!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Fire Strike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569353
> and extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569397


hey bro whats up so i saw that you had the same mobo as me and i was wondering if you could answer my question that i am having with this mobo

so i just got a new 990fxa for my amd fx 6300 and i decided to overclock it to 3.7 so i did i changed the blck freq. and multiplier
i did disable all the power saving function's but the voltage went up and down like crazy it went from 1250 to 1152 and even the speed went from 3.7 to 3.1 constantly so what should i do guys oh and this was while runing prime 95.i have just changed the vcore voltage to 0.25! everything else is auto


----------



## gabrielef

I have to search through 243 pages to find out why my brand new EVGA GTX 600's are crashing to black screen and sound? Guess I'll use the "search" function.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey bro whats up so i saw that you had the same mobo as me and i was wondering if you could answer my question that i am having with this mobo
> 
> so i just got a new 990fxa for my amd fx 6300 and i decided to overclock it to 3.7 so i did i changed the blck freq. and multiplier
> i did disable all the power saving function's but the voltage went up and down like crazy it went from 1250 to 1152 and even the speed went from 3.7 to 3.1 constantly so what should i do guys oh and this was while runing prime 95.i have just changed the vcore voltage to 0.25! everything else is auto


Turn off cool and quiet, update bios, and check your power plan setting, link provided how to do it, change power plan setting to maximum performance!

Link:http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/778-power-plan-settings-change.html


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabrielef*
> 
> I have to search through 243 pages to find out why my brand new EVGA GTX 600's are crashing to black screen and sound? Guess I'll use the "search" function.


or you can tell us your system specs, since when this happening, what you're doing when it happens, if you are in stock or modified bios, and I'm sure someone might have an answer for your problems.


----------



## lsdmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hey bro whats up so i saw that you had the same mobo as me and i was wondering if you could answer my question that i am having with this mobo
> 
> so i just got a new 990fxa for my amd fx 6300 and i decided to overclock it to 3.7 so i did i changed the blck freq. and multiplier
> i did disable all the power saving function's but the voltage went up and down like crazy it went from 1250 to 1152 and even the speed went from 3.7 to 3.1 constantly so what should i do guys oh and this was while runing prime 95.i have just changed the vcore voltage to 0.25! everything else is auto


\

overclock CPU-NB















disable all the power saving -off
-normal CPLL voltage
CPU nb + + + +


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, so I got the card and started overclocking but its doing something weird. The card boosts to 1134 stock out of the box. I can overclock to 1202 and 6700 on Mem and it is stable in Heaven 3.0 for over an hour, but crashes in Heaven 4.0 within seconds and crashes in BF3 after about 30 minutes. If I set it back down to stock (1134 Mhz) it will hold Heaven 4.0 for hours and works fine in BF3 too. I even had to push the slider down to 1090Mhz as I was having issues on a few BF3 servers. I see the stock boost is like 1085Mhz, so I realize my card is boosting higher than normal, but I can't understand why its stable on Heaven 3.0, but not Heaven 4.0 or BF3.

Is this normal? Or do I have a dud card?


----------



## jamdox

Increase voltage. Different benchmarks do different things.


----------



## bittbull187

firestrike-http://www.3dmark.com/fs/500388- 7884
firestrike ex-http://www.3dmark.com/fs/518543- 4003
cloud-http://www.3dmark.com/cg/472746- 25589
3dmrk11 performance-http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682136- 12105
3dmrk11 extreme- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6724993- 4540


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This is a little off topic and probably should be on another section, but I would like some opinions. I'm looking to either get a new monitor or another 660. The monitor I have now is an Asus v242h and its been a good monitor ever since I bought it. I've been looking at the 144hz Asus monitor but I don't know which would be a better buy.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This is a little off topic and probably should be on another section, but I would like some opinions. I'm looking to either get a new monitor or another 660. The monitor I have now is an Asus v242h and its been a good monitor ever since I bought it. I've been looking at the 144hz Asus monitor but I don't know which would be a better buy.


Grab another 660 ftw


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This is a little off topic and probably should be on another section, but I would like some opinions. I'm looking to either get a new monitor or another 660. The monitor I have now is an Asus v242h and its been a good monitor ever since I bought it. I've been looking at the 144hz Asus monitor but I don't know which would be a better buy.


I would say get another GTX 660.


----------



## battleaxe

Get another 660 for sure.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I have to agree, go for the 660!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This is a little off topic and probably should be on another section, but I would like some opinions. I'm looking to either get a new monitor or another 660. The monitor I have now is an Asus v242h and its been a good monitor ever since I bought it. I've been looking at the 144hz Asus monitor but I don't know which would be a better buy.


no....
sell the GTX 660 and with some of the money you have saved up grab a GTX 770...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no....
> sell the GTX 660 and with some of the money you have saved up grab a GTX 770...


I was thinking about that also, I installed an Asus gtx 770 in my cousins computer and its whisper quiet. My 660 is nowhere near quiet. How much would my card be worth, its an Evga gtx 660 sc with an extended 5 year warranty


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no....
> sell the GTX 660 and with some of the money you have saved up grab a GTX 770...


This is a good idea.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no....
> sell the GTX 660 and with some of the money you have saved up grab a GTX 770...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that also, I installed an Asus gtx 770 in my cousins computer and its whisper quiet. My 660 is nowhere near quiet. How much would my card be worth, its an Evga gtx 660 sc with an extended 5 year warranty
Click to expand...

I like the way you think....








List your GTX 660 for sale and in detail list the model and warranty info as well.
You should get offers from $150 - $200 not sure what you'll finally end up with, $150 is the real low side of ones I have seen for sale here.

the GTX 770 is worth it over the GTX 660.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I was thinking about that also, I installed an Asus gtx 770 in my cousins computer and its whisper quiet. My 660 is nowhere near quiet. How much would my card be worth, its an Evga gtx 660 sc with an extended 5 year warranty


I have 2 of the EVGA 660 SC's and at full load they sound like mini turbine engines ha. switching to Silverstone ft03 and intel at the end of the month and i'm gonna watercool my cards to quiet them down.


----------



## k0passus

Isn't a 660 SLI set-up still worth it untill the Maxwell chips from Nvidia come out? As far as I understand it (please correct me if I'm wrong) the 700 series are still Kepler architecture-based chips, right?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Isn't a 660 SLI set-up still worth it untill the Maxwell chips from Nvidia come out? As far as I understand it (please correct me if I'm wrong) the 700 series are still Kepler architecture-based chips, right?


here's the bottom line.
if you can sell your GTX 660 and be able to grab a GTX 780 then do so ($$$), a few less for a GTX 770.
if not then SLi your 660's and have fun but watch your resolution and AA levels.
good to go.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Isn't a 660 SLI set-up still worth it untill the Maxwell chips from Nvidia come out? As far as I understand it (please correct me if I'm wrong) the 700 series are still Kepler architecture-based chips, right?


of course they are, if you're already running SLI 660s there's no need to upgrade to any of the 700s series GPU unless you're buying 2 760/770 or a 780, 660s SLI run faster than the 760, 770, and are pretty close to the 780, haven't seen a single benchmark comparing them all but SLI 660 are 25% faster than a single 680 and that puts it really close to the 780,


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> of course they are, if you're already running SLI 660s there's no need to upgrade to any of the 700s series GPU unless you're buying 2 760/770 or a 780, 660s SLI run faster than the 760, 770, and are pretty close to the 780, haven't seen a single benchmark comparing them all but SLI 660 are 25% faster than a single 680 and that puts it really close to the 780,


Agreed









IMO i won't sell my 660 SLI and get a 780. UNLESS i am going 780 SLI... You said it all with the 770 SLI or 760 SLI upgrade.. But IMO, the right move from 660 SLI will be either 770 SLI or 780 IF you would have the money to throw at another 780 for unbeatable performance







.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

For the people that are running sli, what power supply do you guys have?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> For the people that are running sli, what power supply do you guys have?


I ran mine on a 750w psu... (in my sig rig), and now i use it for my 770 SLI


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> For the people that are running sli, what power supply do you guys have?


I use a 6 year old 600W Ultra Pro, I know, I know it is in my top upgrade list since 2010 but the bastard refuses to die or give me any problem.


----------



## xquisit

http://s16.photobucket.com/user/din4mikz/media/SLI660s_zpse84189e2.png.html

Just warrantied my two Gigabte GTX 470s (last month of their three year warranty) and got two Gigabyte GTX 660s (non Ti's) in the mail.

I SLI hacked my mother board and BIOS flashed both cards.

I think I'm getting bottlenecked, but I'm not sure... I'm gaming at 800x600 in the MMORPG I play, called Aion. At higher resolutions like 1600x1200 or 2048x1536 this could be a problem for me.

I wonder which numbers I should be shooting for as far as an OC goes.

EDIT:
My drivers always crash (no matter stock or OC'd or flashed or non-flashed) in Nvidia Hair... is anyone else encountering this?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO i won't sell my 660 SLI and get a 780. UNLESS i am going 780 SLI... You said it all with the 770 SLI or 760 SLI upgrade.. But IMO, the right move from 660 SLI will be either 770 SLI or 780 IF you would have the money to throw at another 780 for unbeatable performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Second this notion. I was gonna go 770 when I switch to Intel this week but decided to keep 660 till next gen so I can order card with block.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/din4mikz/media/SLI660s_zpse84189e2.png.html
> 
> Just warrantied my two Gigabte GTX 470s (last month of their three year warranty) and got two Gigabyte GTX 660s (non Ti's) in the mail.
> 
> I SLI hacked my mother board and BIOS flashed both cards.
> 
> I think I'm getting bottlenecked, but I'm not sure... I'm gaming at 800x600 in the MMORPG I play, called Aion. At higher resolutions like 1600x1200 or 2048x1536 this could be a problem for me.
> 
> I wonder which numbers I should be shooting for as far as an OC goes.
> 
> EDIT:
> My drivers always crash (no matter stock or OC'd or flashed or non-flashed) in Nvidia Hair... is anyone else encountering this?


your cards running x16/x16 or x8/x8..?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your cards running x16/x16 or x8/x8..?


I wouldn't know:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_III_FORMULA/

The link has nothing in it that mentions SLI, and I haven't asked the community about software that might let me know; If you do, please share.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your cards running x16/x16 or x8/x8..?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_III_FORMULA/
> 
> The link has nothing in it that mentions SLI, and I haven't asked the community about software that might let me know; If you do, please share.
Click to expand...

Expansion Slots
2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (@ dual x16)
3 x PCIe 2.0 x1 ( the PCIEx1_1 (black) is compatible with audio slot)
1 x PCI 2.2

Multi-GPU Support
Support ATI CrossFire™X Technology graphics cards

so I'm thinking that it's only a ini file hack that allows SLi to enable so you should be running x16/x16 if in the proper slots.
download and run GPU-Z and it will tell you the bandwidth, please.
my curiosity kills me sometimes.


----------



## xquisit

http://s16.photobucket.com/user/din4mikz/media/rawr_zps57bffb02.png.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Expansion Slots
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (@ dual x16)
> 3 x PCIe 2.0 x1 ( the PCIEx1_1 (black) is compatible with audio slot)
> 1 x PCI 2.2
> 
> Multi-GPU Support
> Support ATI CrossFire™X Technology graphics cards
> 
> so I'm thinking that it's only a ini file hack that allows SLi to enable so you should be running x16/x16 if in the proper slots.
> download and run GPU-Z and it will tell you the bandwidth, please.
> my curiosity kills me sometimes.


----------



## malmental

NICE.... @ x16


----------



## xquisit

Wierd how the Sensors in GPU-z read 1032MHz but the Graphics tab reads 1144MHz.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Wierd how the Sensors in GPU-z read 1032MHz but the Graphics tab reads 1144MHz.


anomaly...


----------



## xquisit

Maybe 1032MHz is the cap? I don't think my GPUs are flashed then... my max voltage is 1.0120v. I am confused, because if they weren't flashed wouldn't the power limit be 110% not 170% (like it is now)?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys i sold mine and i move to 760 campus.

Its been fun this time we played together. Gtx660 is a good, quiet, solid card but the 760 price its a gift!
See you around all


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Maybe 1032MHz is the cap? I don't think my GPUs are flashed then... my max voltage is 1.0120v. I am confused, because if they weren't flashed wouldn't the power limit be 110% not 170% (like it is now)?


I'm confused...
it says in your rig that the BIOS of your GPU is flashed.?
maybe they edited file is not exactly correct.?


----------



## nitrubbb

I have Intel i3-3220
MSI gtx 660 twin frozr 3 OC

which one should I upgrade first for gaming?


----------



## xquisit

Just because my signature says it's flashed, doesn't mean it really is...

I just had the impression the flashing worked because in MSI AfterBurner it says I can put my Power Limit to 170%, but I can't get my voltage past 1.0120v.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Just because my signature says it's flashed, doesn't mean it really is...
> 
> I just had the impression the flashing worked because in MSI AfterBurner it says I can put my Power Limit to 170%, but I can't get my voltage past 1.0120v.


interesting, tried EVGA Precision, same thing.?


----------



## vampirex

Hi Everyone,

I have a question regarding the BIOS Flash.

I currently have 2 GTX 660 SLI'd. (Both Different Brand)

*EVGA* GTX 660 SuperClocked 2GB *(02G-P4-2662-KR)* - Board1
*Gigabyte* GTX 660 OC 2GB *(GV-N660OC-2GD)* - Board2

So I followed the intructions and flashed the bios.
What I didn't realise is that I had flashed both cards with the EVGA BIOS.
Luckily I noticed it and reflashed my 2nd card with the correct BIOS.

What I am concerned about is, why nvflash did not warn me? Luckily I was able to flash the correct BIOS in the end, but I was a little worried that I almost bricked 1 of my cards 

What's the worst that can happen by flashing the BIOS from another brand?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> I have Intel i3-3220
> MSI gtx 660 twin frozr 3 OC
> 
> which one should I upgrade first for gaming?


I'd say upgrade your cpu. The i5-3570k would be a really good choice, but if you could spend an extra $100, the i7-3770k would be an even better choice


----------



## xquisit

Is my GPU(s) messed up? I just came back and refreshed my monitor (moved my mouse) and my desktop has a purple hue to it...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Is my GPU(s) messed up? I just came back and refreshed my monitor (moved my mouse) and my desktop has a purple hue to it...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Sigh, I'm calling Gigabyte...

They gave me two 660s... over my 470s, but this purple hue thing is annoying... Restarting my computer, let's see if it happens again.


----------



## vampirex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Sigh, I'm calling Gigabyte...
> 
> They gave me two 660s... over my 470s, but this purple hue thing is annoying... Restarting my computer, let's see if it happens again.


Are you using the latest drivers from Nvidia?

It could be faulty video card, an overheating video card, a dieing PSU, or bad drivers.

I would try to re-install the latest drivers and see if that helps?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I'm calling Gigabyte...
> 
> They gave me two 660s... over my 470s, but this purple hue thing is annoying... Restarting my computer, let's see if it happens again.
Click to expand...

clean driver install...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirex*
> 
> Are you using the latest drivers from Nvidia?
> 
> It could be faulty video card, an overheating video card, a dieing PSU, or bad drivers.
> 
> I would try to re-install the latest drivers and see if that helps?


Big mistake on my part, my monitor's connector to the VGA port was loose. Once I plugged it in (properly) the purple hue went away.

So my next step, is to verify if my flashes on my cards worked.

Does anyone know if regular Gigabyte 660s have a power limit of 170%? If not, then my flash was successful...but that would leave me wondering why my voltage isn't as high as it should be (it's maxed, to the right, in MSI AfterBurner).

EDIT: No need to change drivers; I'm liking the new 320.49 drivers. So far no issues.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vampirex*
> 
> Are you using the latest drivers from Nvidia?
> 
> It could be faulty video card, an overheating video card, a dieing PSU, or bad drivers.
> 
> I would try to re-install the latest drivers and see if that helps?
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake on my part, my monitor's connector to the VGA port was loose. Once I plugged it in (properly) the purple hue went away.
> 
> So my next step, is to verify if my flashes on my cards worked.
> 
> Does anyone know if regular Gigabyte 660s have a power limit of 170%? If not, then my flash was successful...but that would leave me wondering why my voltage isn't as high as it should be (it's maxed, to the right, in MSI AfterBurner).
> 
> EDIT: No need to change drivers; I'm liking the new 320.49 drivers. So far no issues.
Click to expand...

glad to here it was a little 'miscommunication' as the issue to your problem..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> glad to here it was a little 'miscommunication' as the issue to your problem..


Same here, I just need to find out the voltage/flash issue and I need to find out if I can bet bottelnecked @ 800x600 in my game (even though I want to play at 1600x1200, MMORPGs are very CPU intensive.... and I'm sitting at 3.3GHz and 1.8GHz NB.... with 4GB of DDR3 1600MHz memory under-clocked to 1033Mhz).


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> glad to here it was a little 'miscommunication' as the issue to your problem..
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I just need to find out the voltage/flash issue and I need to find out if I can bet bottelnecked @ 800x600 in my game (even though I want to play at 1600x1200, MMORPGs are very CPU intensive.... and I'm sitting at 3.3GHz and 1.8GHz NB.... with 4GB of DDR3 1600MHz memory under-clocked to 1033Mhz).
Click to expand...

undervolting the CPU too.?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> undervolting the CPU too.?


My cpu has been over-vaulted for over two years.

I've been running a 1.4v stock chip at 1.5v for the longest time. (not sure why, but it's the truth)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> undervolting the CPU too.?
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu has been over-vaulted for over two years.
> 
> I've been running a 1.4v stock chip at 1.5v for the longest time. (not sure why, but it's the truth)
Click to expand...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


I know, I know.... Hardware molester should be under my name.


----------



## malmental

and the Asus Crosshair III Formula is AM3 and not AM3+ so upgrading CPU is more side-grade then anything unless you go 1090/1100T
but you might at least get a better chip..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and the Asus Crosshair III Formula is AM3 and not AM3+ so upgrading CPU is more side-grade then anything unless you go 1090/1100T
> but you might at least get a better chip..


It's really sad, I should've just warrantied my board (ended late 2012) and hope they would've sent me a new revision...

Oh well, now I have to see what AMD has to offer to compete with Intel in the future. Someone told me they are releasing 5GHz chips that are hexcores, from AMD... is this a huge rumor?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and the Asus Crosshair III Formula is AM3 and not AM3+ so upgrading CPU is more side-grade then anything unless you go 1090/1100T
> but you might at least get a better chip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really sad, I should've just warrantied my board (ended late 2012) and hope they would've sent me a new revision...
> 
> Oh well, now I have to see what AMD has to offer to compete with Intel in the future. Someone told me they are releasing 5GHz chips that are hexcores, from AMD... is this a huge rumor?
Click to expand...

it's true but will cost around $650 or more and it will be a limited production of 4 to 5 days so getting any will be hard.
also your gonna have to get a new board anyways so Intel might be a viable option because odds are the build can be in the same price rangein the end going with either camp..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's true but will cost around $650 or more and it will be a limited production of 4 to 5 days so getting any will be hard.
> also your gonna have to get a new board anyways so Intel might be a viable option because odds are the build can be in the same price rangein the end going with either camp..


Too high...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's true but will cost around $650 or more and it will be a limited production of 4 to 5 days so getting any will be hard.
> also your gonna have to get a new board anyways so Intel might be a viable option because odds are the build can be in the same price rangein the end going with either camp..
> 
> 
> 
> Too high...
Click to expand...

AMD Announces FX-9590 and FX-9370: Return of the GHz Race


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Sigh, I'm calling Gigabyte...
> 
> They gave me two 660s... over my 470s, but this purple hue thing is annoying... Restarting my computer, let's see if it happens again.


You may have already tried this but;

try powering down unplugging your video cable at both ends and replugging back in, then power back up.

I've had a strange experience with this before too and it was a bad cable.

Also try a different cable.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You may have already tried this but;
> 
> try powering down unplugging your video cable at both ends and replugging back in, then power back up.
> 
> I've had a strange experience with this before too and it was a bad cable.
> 
> Also try a different cable.


+r3p

but I already found the fix







The cable from my CRT connecting to my VGA/DVI port was loose.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

So I plan on buying another msi 660 to SLI in the near future and I was just wondering from those who have the setup, how do you guys feel about it compatibility wise and gaming? and would a 500watt power supply be sufficient?


----------



## mouacyk

It's almost a non-issue now-adays with mature multi-gpu drivers. I have very satisfactory performance in the following games, 60fps+ at 1080p on highest settings, minus stuff like DoF:

Battlefield 3
Witcher 2
Borderlands 2
Metro 2033
Metro Last Light
Crysis 3
Crysis 2

Seems like good compatibility to me.


----------



## xquisit

SLI is fine, it's my CPU that's holding me back.

Here's what I'm running, but it fluctuates (voltages and core + mem clocks)

http://s16.photobucket.com/user/din4mikz/media/current_zps044b44c8.png.html


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> SLI is fine, it's my CPU that's holding me back.
> 
> Here's what I'm running, but it fluctuates (voltages and core + mem clocks)
> 
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/din4mikz/media/current_zps044b44c8.png.html


I basically have the same cpu but I'm soon to upgrade to either an fx 6300 or fx 8320(more likely) wonder if their would be a bottleneck with either of these.


----------



## xquisit

not at all


----------



## melodystyle2003

That were mine clocks of the cards.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's almost a non-issue now-adays with mature multi-gpu drivers. I have very satisfactory performance in the following games, 60fps+ at 1080p on highest settings, minus stuff like DoF:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Witcher 2
> Borderlands 2
> Metro 2033
> Metro Last Light
> Crysis 3
> Crysis 2
> 
> Seems like good compatibility to me.


Agreed. I play Total War series, Borderlands 2, Dirt 3, Metro, and several others. I haven't seen any very many issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> I basically have the same cpu but I'm soon to upgrade to either an fx 6300 or fx 8320(more likely) wonder if their would be a bottleneck with either of these.


I had a bottleneck issue with a fx-4300 and I upgraded to the fx-8320 and i say you'll be very happy. Switching to intel though because i'm going matx.


----------



## k0passus

By the way, just wondering, how many people here are using a more-than-one-monitor set-up? On a single card that is. I was running a second display, but not through the display-port; plugged it in the second DVI-port using a VGA-to-DVI adapter. Could this perhaps drain the card's performance while I'm playing? I used to just have it hooked up, and I would turn off the second display through Nvidia Control Panel when I play games. However, now that I have completely disconnected the cable, I seem to get more stable performances in game (the adaptive Vsync seems to actually work better). Thoughts anyone?


----------



## battleaxe

I flashed my bios with the mod at the beginning of this thread, but nothing has happened. All the steps went through okay, but my power target still shows up as 110 max. (sure enough, I opened up GPU-z and it shows 1.175 max while running Valley.

Any ideas?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I flashed my bios with the mod at the beginning of this thread, but nothing has happened. All the steps went through okay, but my power target still shows up as 110 max. (sure enough, I opened up GPU-z and it shows 1.175 max while running Valley.
> 
> Any ideas?


did you restart your system?


----------



## battleaxe

Yes. I restarted. Same thing.


----------



## battleaxe

I tried it 3 times. No dice. Hmmmm...

I reinstalled the drivers. Made sure all OC was off and set everything in msi afterburner back to stock. Also set nvidia contols all to stock just in case. Still nothing.

But I also noticed gpuz said my physics is not turned on. I went into nvidia contol panel and turned it on, but gpuz still says it is off. Not sure if this may be the culprit?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Dump your bios in a zip file in your next comment, i'll take a loot at it and see if it's unlocked.


----------



## battleaxe

Sweet. Will do. I'm guessing its unlocked okay, but not flashing properly for some reason. We'll see.


----------



## battleaxe

Here it is.

New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip 56k .zip file


This is really strange. All the steps work fine... just as shown on the process and all the screen shots look exactly the same. But the thing just won't show up any different after the restart. IDK


----------



## battleaxe

Well, I figured it out.

I had to open the cmd promt and type these lines from within the nvflash folder. So from cmd it looked like this;

cd desktop

cd nvflash

then... this is what was different from the guide.

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom

I found these lines on the GTX670 unlock page. I knew my bios was unlocked already because everything went through up to that point. The only thing was the last step which was happening too fast for me to see. Turns out my firewall was blocking it or something else, I'm not sure.

Either way the two above lines cause it to take right off and update the BIOS. I tested on Valley and it shows the right voltage.

It really runs better now too. You can see it using up to 115% when it needs to and it auto clocks over 1.2ghz by itself. I have no overclock on it yet.

Very happy. Thanks for doing this everyone.


----------



## battleaxe

This thing boosts up to 150% now. Is this okay? The max is 170%, so I set it to 150% and it was hovering over 140% even up to 150%, I assume this is okay as its using the energy it must need, but wow... I didn't expect that.

The core was also boosting over 1260Mhz and I had my slider set to zero... is that normal?

volts were fluctuating between 1.187 and 1.212, which I believe is fine.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I have 2 of the EVGA 660 SC's and at full load they sound like mini turbine engines ha. switching to Silverstone ft03 and intel at the end of the month and i'm gonna watercool my cards to quiet them down.


Yeah i got sli of those carbon looking 660gtx sc so i know the sound hehe


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> This thing boosts up to 150% now. Is this okay? The max is 170%, so I set it to 150% and it was hovering over 140% even up to 150%, I assume this is okay as its using the energy it must need, but wow... I didn't expect that.
> 
> The core was also boosting over 1260Mhz and I had my slider set to zero... is that normal?
> 
> volts were fluctuating between 1.187 and 1.212, which I believe is fine.


what version of 660 do you have?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> what version of 660 do you have?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121660

Asus GTX660 DC2 2gb

the card seem to be working fine. Just want to make sure this is normal.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121660
> 
> Asus GTX660 DC2 2gb
> 
> the card seem to be working fine. Just want to make sure this is normal.


My ASUS behaves similarly when unlocked. I think you're ok.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> My ASUS behaves similarly when unlocked. I think you're ok.


What kind of clocks can you get on yours? Mine doesn't seem to be too great for overclocking...


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What kind of clocks can you get on yours? Mine doesn't seem to be too great for overclocking...[/quo
> 
> Locked/ Stock bios- 1267mhz @ 1.175v
> 
> Unlocked- 1293mhz @ 1.212v ( too nervous to try higher than that)
> 
> Asus GTX660-DC2T-2GD5
> 
> I just keep mine at stock when I'm not benchmarking because of the small difference. I can run Metro LL on very high no problems. (My physx card helps a ton)


----------



## xquisit

I hate my motherboard and CPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just want to see what my cards are truly capable of... Maybe I should try playing a FPS instead... hmm.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What kind of clocks can you get on yours? Mine doesn't seem to be too great for overclocking...[/quo
> 
> Locked/ Stock bios- 1267mhz @ 1.175v
> 
> Unlocked- 1293mhz @ 1.212v ( too nervous to try higher than that)
> 
> Asus GTX660-DC2T-2GD5
> 
> I just keep mine at stock when I'm not benchmarking because of the small difference. I can run Metro LL on very high no problems. (My physx card helps a ton)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine won't do that well. lol
> 
> But I won the silicon lottery with my GTX 670 so I guess I can't complain. It will fight with most GTX 770's out right now, I'm sure some are faster then mine, but I'd be taking a huge risk if I sold it, so I have no plans to. The 660 is middle of the road. I can hold about what yours can do on 1.175 with 1.212 volts. Oh well...
Click to expand...


----------



## battleaxe

Is there a really fast way to unlock/ lock the bios? So you can go back and forth easily?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is there a really fast way to unlock/ lock the bios? So you can go back and forth easily?


I just save all my bios' and just drag/drop and flash whatever I want with Kepler Bios Tweaker when I feel like trying something different. I don't think it gets much faster.


----------



## battleaxe

When I really think about it there's no way that running a 660 at 1.212 volts is going to hurt anything. That's only a .037v increase. That's miniscule at best. And it really seems to help the card with stability. Its gotta be better to run stable than for a card to crash even if the volts are a tad higher. Just my thoughts anyway.

Then again, the price on these is going to continue to go down anyway, so who really cares... I'd buy a new one in two years anyway.

Just to put this number into perspective; that's 37/1000 difference of voltage. Frankly I'm surprised it does anything, but it really does. The card runs much better with it boosted.


----------



## 51L4

Don't cry, just ask why, and try not to die
As I take you through a ghetto *****'s lullabye
Don't cry, just ask why, and try not to die
As I take you through a ghetto *****'s lullabye


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> Don't cry, just ask why, and try not to die
> As I take you through a ghetto *****'s lullabye
> Don't cry, just ask why, and try not to die
> As I take you through a ghetto *****'s lullabye


yeah, lets hope she doesn't catch on fire and burn. Should be fine tho


----------



## Sozin

Just sold my 460, looking to scoop up a 660 as a replacement. I'm interested in this Galaxy card; $25 rebate, good color, $199, but boy a real poopy color scheme. Is there any reason to avoid Galaxy? I've never owned anything from them, so I'm not sure if they should be avoided.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Just sold my 460, looking to scoop up a 660 as a replacement. I'm interested in this Galaxy card; $25 rebate, good color, $199, but boy a real poopy color scheme. Is there any reason to avoid Galaxy? I've never owned anything from them, so I'm not sure if they should be avoided.


Idk...







... I don't think Galaxy will be that bad a brand of 660.. The only problem is, you would be the first to own one here, so if you run into any issues, i don't think anyone would be able to give you advice from their experience









Popular GPU's


----------



## Sozin

Ha well then I guess that settles it, Galaxy it is!

Well really, it's between Zotac and Galaxy as far as sub $200 6060s go, but in the end the Galaxy is "cheaper" after the rebate, but really they probably perform closely enough that it wouldn't matter.


----------



## bittbull187

These new drivers are terrible for me


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Idk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't think Galaxy will be that bad a brand of 660.. The only problem is, you would be the first to own one here, so if you run into any issues, i don't think anyone would be able to give you advice from their experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular GPU's


Cool chart. I remember back in the day I got made fun of for rocking MSI cards. Nice to see it's really becoming a popular brand.


----------



## Xawier

So anybody have made some tests how many fps, or benchmark score was gained from rising voltage and other spec to highest stable point?
I have in mind only one 660?


----------



## kaiju

So are the new drivers worth installing or shall I give them a miss with a 660?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Cool chart. I remember back in the day I got made fun of for rocking MSI cards. Nice to see it's really becoming a popular brand.


yup, i love MSI







... I used to be "Evga" but now MSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> So are the new drivers worth installing or shall I give them a miss with a 660?


If it's not broken, don't fix it lol.... If you are perfectly comfortable with your current driver, i see no point in updating, unless the new driver serves a certain "game fix" purpose.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If it's not broken, don't fix it lol.... If you are perfectly comfortable with your current driver, i see no point in updating, unless the new driver serves a certain "game fix" purpose.


Yeah, ordinarily I'd just read the driver specs and see if any games I play have improvements but the driver release notes state.

"Very little is known or to be stated about this driver other then it's a customized / modded driver to support multiple graphics cards and OSes."


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Hi guys great thread, i have a evga gtx 660. I did the bios flashing but cant seem to get much out of the card. What confuses me is that on gpu z it says my gpu clock is 993mhz boost clock is 1059mhz where as my gpu core clock under sensors is at 1215mhz when playing a game or benchmark. How can it be higher? Trying to overclock using evga precision x, i max out to 170 and try to add as little as 20mhz to the card, it still crashes. Do i just have a bad card? Thankyou!!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> Hi guys great thread, i have a evga gtx 660. I did the bios flashing but cant seem to get much out of the card. What confuses me is that on gpu z it says my gpu clock is 993mhz boost clock is 1059mhz where as my gpu core clock under sensors is at 1215mhz when playing a game or benchmark. How can it be higher? Trying to overclock using evga precision x, i max out to 170 and try to add as little as 20mhz to the card, it still crashes. Do i just have a bad card? Thankyou!!


Your card is already boosting itself above the normal range of 1059 for your card. This is pretty normal. Your card is average; in fact it might be a little better than mine. Mine will run benchmarks just fine at 1263Mhz, but after about an hour in BF3 it will start to show colored pix-elation on the weapons and other high render items on screen. It doesn't crash, but certainly does not look pretty.

To keep it from doing this I have to under-clock 40mhz, which puts me at about 1183Mhz with boost. So you can see that you aren't really doing too bad. Looks like neither of us won the silicon lottery on these, but again, its totally acceptable as both of our numbers are quite a bit higher than the stock expected boost of 1059Mhz for yours and 1089Mhz for my card.


----------



## battleaxe

Has anyone gone with a higher voltage number for the bios than 1.212? Where and how would this value be changed?

If so what's the highest recommended voltage to run on these? I wouldn't mind pushing more juice to mine. My temps are ridiculously low and I'd like more OC room to push things a bit more.


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Your card is already boosting itself above the normal range of 1059 for your card. This is pretty normal. Your card is average; in fact it might be a little better than mine. Mine will run benchmarks just fine at 1263Mhz, but after about an hour in BF3 it will start to show colored pix-elation on the weapons and other high render items on screen. It doesn't crash, but certainly does not look pretty.
> 
> To keep it from doing this I have to under-clock 40mhz, which puts me at about 1183Mhz with boost. So you can see that you aren't really doing too bad. Looks like neither of us won the silicon lottery on these, but again, its totally acceptable as both of our numbers are quite a bit higher than the stock expected boost of 1059Mhz for yours and 1089Mhz for my card.


Well thats good i guess then







but why is it that the figures im getting dont relate to anything i've set at? Regardless i will be going sli in the future, its a nice sidegrade from my xfx 7950 which i didnt really like, it was my 1st amd card. I cant put my finger on what exactly it was, i guess that makes a me a fanboy hahaha


----------



## Falling Rain

Hi new to the forum... been loving my GTX 660 and was considering overclocking... but before I did that I decided to make sure everything was in order by running it through Unigine Heaven Benchmark... well sure enough the program kept crashing... and oddly so would firefox... so I closed everything and only had Heaven Benchmark running and it stopped responding again at the same point... so just for ****s I changed the setting from DirectX 11 to OpenGL and sure enough my graphics driver crashed. Currently I'm running the 320.49 Beta driver and hopefully this is the problem... I had noticed earlier today after installing the driver that Skyrim would lag whenever around fire... which has never happened before... even when an HD Fire mod. So when I get back tomorrow I plan on doing a complete driver wipe for a clean installation of a more acknowledged stable driver and hopefully Heaven's Benchmark will work.

Never had any problems with this card no blue screens... this is my first driver crash for this RIG I can play most games on max settings without stutter soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yeah gonna ditch that beta driver and hope for the best.

Any further information would be much appreciated... about anything... if you perhaps have another idea of whats going on. Will be checking in late tomorrow

Edit: Btw what were the last stable drivers.. I heard some people had issues with 314.22 and some people have bricked on 320.18


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

Yea you'll want to avoid beta drivers, since they are beta and not WHQL


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Hi new to the forum... been loving my GTX 660 and was considering overclocking... but before I did that I decided to make sure everything was in order by running it through Unigine Heaven Benchmark... well sure enough the program kept crashing... and oddly so would firefox... so I closed everything and only had Heaven Benchmark running and it stopped responding again at the same point... so just for ****s I changed the setting from DirectX 11 to OpenGL and sure enough my graphics driver crashed. Currently I'm running the 320.49 Beta driver and hopefully this is the problem... I had noticed earlier today after installing the driver that Skyrim would lag whenever around fire... which has never happened before... even when an HD Fire mod. So when I get back tomorrow I plan on doing a complete driver wipe for a clean installation of a more acknowledged stable driver and hopefully Heaven's Benchmark will work.
> 
> Never had any problems with this card no blue screens... this is my first driver crash for this RIG I can play most games on max settings without stutter soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yeah gonna ditch that beta driver and hope for the best.
> 
> Any further information would be much appreciated... about anything... if you perhaps have another idea of whats going on. Will be checking in late tomorrow
> 
> Edit: Btw what were the last stable drivers.. I heard some people had issues with 314.22 and some people have bricked on 320.18


Just make sure to back up your stock .rom file, but other than that follow op method rather easy and stress test for stability post up your cards specs as well if you want.


----------



## Falling Rain

Well did a complete clean installation of the 314.22 drivers and now I can make it to 3 scene and then either it minimizes or it stops responding... I haven't even overclocked yet so whats up with this?

Edit: Well now I'm worried the driver also crashes during the cloud demo for 3DMark11... this can't possibly be hardware related?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Well did a complete clean installation of the 314.22 drivers and now I can make it to 3 scene and then either it minimizes or it stops responding... I haven't even overclocked yet so whats up with this?
> 
> Edit: Well now I'm worried the driver also crashes during the cloud demo for 3DMark11... this can't possibly be hardware related?


If your on air try another pci lane , make sure to select clean install when prompted. Are your specs in rig form? Not to sure as it might just be corrupt drivers or hardware failure, what does event viewer say? Might also want to ask this in the gpu thread and ask the leet lurkers there to help as well.


----------



## Falling Rain

Just switched PCI Lanes, still having problems, have clean installed a few different drivers... currently switching back to the 320, don't know what you mean by are my specs in rig form... but here are my specs

AMD FX-6100 Six-Core Processor 3.3GHz Unlocked
Western Digital 500GB Sata Harddrive
Corsair Vengeance Desktop Memory 8GB, PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz
Cooler Master Mid-Tower Computer Case
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Video Card - 2GB GDDR5 SC
ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Socket AM3+ Motherboard
Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2 Enthusiast Series 750W PSU

Event Viewer
There were two different errors... one was when doing DirectX 11, the other was when I switched the Heavens benchmark test to OpenGL

Just to make this clear... I'm only have issues with stress tests, I've run skyrim on Ultra settings with HD Texture Mods for 6 hour straight... (I record my game time)
and I have "NOT" overclocked anything... only thing I did was apply the BIOS voltage fix which went smooth and tested well using the Nvidia Hair
this is not an overheating issue as when just using Auto Fan my highest was 73 degrees C but now I use a personal fan curve setting to keep it well below...
stress test always seems to close at 40-50 degrees C...

Also as I am typing this I just got off from a 3 hour game session of BF3 which I also run on Ultra..... so I'm stumped I've never owned a computer that hates stress tests but can run any game completely fine for hours...... normally if your stress tests do something funky, theres something wrong but yeah.... this is just really weird.

Just putting it out there while I am slightly concerned over this I don't plan on going ape **** over it, everything runs smooth as can be sooo the best thing I can see myself doing is just leaving it be... don't overclock, don't mess with anything and keep gaming.

and 660.rom backup, I did keep the default/original form so if you think it might help I can reapply the default BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(3DMark11)
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.

(DirectX 11 Heavens Benchmark)
Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00726317
Faulting process id: 0x1738
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755cfc7e39bb
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
Report Id: 650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f

(OpenGL Heavens Benchmark
The NVIDIA OpenGL driver lost connection with the display
driver due to exceeding the Windows Time-Out limit and is unable to continue.
The application must close.

Error code: 7





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Warning 7/1/2013 1:22:32 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 11:26:29 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 11:17:45 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 11:16:33 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 11:15:23 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 11:13:41 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 10:43:51 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 10:41:05 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 2:55:49 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 2:53:41 AM Display 4101 None
Error 6/30/2013 2:53:40 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
Warning 6/30/2013 2:52:11 AM Display 4101 None
Error 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
Warning 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM Display 4101 None
Warning 6/30/2013 2:44:53 AM Display 4101 None
Error 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
Warning 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM Display 4101 None

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 7/1/2013 1:22:32 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29688
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 11:26:29 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29318
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 11:17:45 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29310
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 11:16:33 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29309
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 11:15:23 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29307
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 11:13:41 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

29305
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 10:43:51 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28491
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 10:41:05 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28487
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:55:49 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28264
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:53:41 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28262
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 6/30/2013 2:53:40 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x007321e3
Faulting process id: 0x464
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755e7b080567
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
Report Id: cb9de7b4-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
Event Xml:

1000
2
100
0x80000000000000

5746
Application
HAF-912

heaven.exe
1.0.0.0
511a8145
nvwgf2um.dll
9.18.13.2049
51c4104b
c0000005
007321e3
464
01ce755e7b080567
C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
cb9de7b4-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:52:11 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28259
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00726317
Faulting process id: 0x708
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755daa2855b4
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
Report Id: 036bb867-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
Event Xml:

1000
2
100
0x80000000000000

5735
Application
HAF-912

heaven.exe
1.0.0.0
511a8145
nvwgf2um.dll
9.18.13.2049
51c4104b
c0000005
00726317
708
01ce755daa2855b4
C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
036bb867-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28256
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:44:53 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28253
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00726317
Faulting process id: 0x1738
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755cfc7e39bb
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
Report Id: 650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
Event Xml:

1000
2
100
0x80000000000000

5727
Application
HAF-912

heaven.exe
1.0.0.0
511a8145
nvwgf2um.dll
9.18.13.2049
51c4104b
c0000005
00726317
1738
01ce755cfc7e39bb
C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f

Log Name: System
Source: Display
Date: 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM
Event ID: 4101
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HAF-912
Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
Event Xml:

4101
3
0
0x80000000000000

28251
System
HAF-912

nvlddmkm



*Edit: It turns out it was the modifying the BIOS to allow a higher voltage that screwed it up.... reflashed to the original and everything ran fine, no more crashing on heavens benchmark and 3DMark11*


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Just switched PCI Lanes, still having problems, have clean installed a few different drivers... currently switching back to the 320, don't know what you mean by are my specs in rig form... but here are my specs
> 
> AMD FX-6100 Six-Core Processor 3.3GHz Unlocked
> Western Digital 500GB Sata Harddrive
> Corsair Vengeance Desktop Memory 8GB, PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz
> Cooler Master Mid-Tower Computer Case
> EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Video Card - 2GB GDDR5 SC
> ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Socket AM3+ Motherboard
> Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2 Enthusiast Series 750W PSU
> 
> Event Viewer
> There were two different errors... one was when doing DirectX 11, the other was when I switched the Heavens benchmark test to OpenGL
> 
> Just to make this clear... I'm only have issues with stress tests, I've run skyrim on Ultra settings with HD Texture Mods for 6 hour straight... (I record my game time)
> and I have "NOT" overclocked anything... only thing I did was apply the BIOS voltage fix which went smooth and tested well using the Nvidia Hair
> this is not an overheating issue as when just using Auto Fan my highest was 73 degrees C but now I use a personal fan curve setting to keep it well below...
> stress test always seems to close at 40-50 degrees C...
> 
> Also as I am typing this I just got off from a 3 hour game session of BF3 which I also run on Ultra..... so I'm stumped I've never owned a computer that hates stress tests but can run any game completely fine for hours...... normally if your stress tests do something funky, theres something wrong but yeah.... this is just really weird.
> 
> Just putting it out there while I am slightly concerned over this I don't plan on going ape **** over it, everything runs smooth as can be sooo the best thing I can see myself doing is just leaving it be... don't overclock, don't mess with anything and keep gaming.
> 
> and 660.rom backup, I did keep the default/original form so if you think it might help I can reapply the default BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (3DMark11)
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> 
> (DirectX 11 Heavens Benchmark)
> Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
> Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00726317
> Faulting process id: 0x1738
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755cfc7e39bb
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> Report Id: 650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> 
> (OpenGL Heavens Benchmark
> The NVIDIA OpenGL driver lost connection with the display
> driver due to exceeding the Windows Time-Out limit and is unable to continue.
> The application must close.
> 
> Error code: 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Warning 7/1/2013 1:22:32 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 11:26:29 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 11:17:45 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 11:16:33 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 11:15:23 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 11:13:41 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 10:43:51 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 10:41:05 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:55:49 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:53:41 AM Display 4101 None
> Error 6/30/2013 2:53:40 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:52:11 AM Display 4101 None
> Error 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM Display 4101 None
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:44:53 AM Display 4101 None
> Error 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM Application Error 1000 (100)
> Warning 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM Display 4101 None
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 7/1/2013 1:22:32 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29688
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 11:26:29 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29318
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 11:17:45 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29310
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 11:16:33 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29309
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 11:15:23 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29307
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 11:13:41 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 29305
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 10:43:51 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28491
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 10:41:05 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28487
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:55:49 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28264
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:53:41 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28262
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: Application
> Source: Application Error
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:53:40 AM
> Event ID: 1000
> Task Category: (100)
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
> Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x007321e3
> Faulting process id: 0x464
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755e7b080567
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> Report Id: cb9de7b4-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> Event Xml:
> 
> 1000
> 2
> 100
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 5746
> Application
> HAF-912
> 
> heaven.exe
> 1.0.0.0
> 511a8145
> nvwgf2um.dll
> 9.18.13.2049
> 51c4104b
> c0000005
> 007321e3
> 464
> 01ce755e7b080567
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> cb9de7b4-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:52:11 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28259
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: Application
> Source: Application Error
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM
> Event ID: 1000
> Task Category: (100)
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
> Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00726317
> Faulting process id: 0x708
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755daa2855b4
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> Report Id: 036bb867-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> Event Xml:
> 
> 1000
> 2
> 100
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 5735
> Application
> HAF-912
> 
> heaven.exe
> 1.0.0.0
> 511a8145
> nvwgf2um.dll
> 9.18.13.2049
> 51c4104b
> c0000005
> 00726317
> 708
> 01ce755daa2855b4
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> 036bb867-e151-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:48:05 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28256
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:44:53 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28253
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> Log Name: Application
> Source: Application Error
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM
> Event ID: 1000
> Task Category: (100)
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Faulting application name: heaven.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511a8145
> Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.2049, time stamp: 0x51c4104b
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00726317
> Faulting process id: 0x1738
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce755cfc7e39bb
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> Report Id: 650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> Event Xml:
> 
> 1000
> 2
> 100
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 5727
> Application
> HAF-912
> 
> heaven.exe
> 1.0.0.0
> 511a8145
> nvwgf2um.dll
> 9.18.13.2049
> 51c4104b
> c0000005
> 00726317
> 1738
> 01ce755cfc7e39bb
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Heaven Benchmark 4.0\bin\heaven.exe
> C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
> 650f124b-e150-11e2-842f-3085a99fa42f
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Display
> Date: 6/30/2013 2:43:39 AM
> Event ID: 4101
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: HAF-912
> Description:
> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 4101
> 3
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 28251
> System
> HAF-912
> 
> nvlddmkm
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: It turns out it was the modifying the BIOS to allow a higher voltage that screwed it up.... reflashed to the original and everything ran fine, no more crashing on heavens benchmark and 3DMark11*


O ok so only benching it craps out... Hmmm try going to stock bios run benchmarks , if they work then ya have to rework your oc via bios o and once set the voltage in bios don't mess with any slider in afterburner or pres

O never mind see u fixed the issue hehe


----------



## revro

lol my 660ftw runs @105%tdp and its actually on stock 1137 well running 1189mhz. my gb 780oc runs at 81%tdp max tough boost is 1084,4mhz instead of 1006mhz as gpuz writes and i did have 59fps limiter turned on. have to recheck my benches on 780 again

best
revro


----------



## battleaxe

anyone running higher than 1.212 volts successfully?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> anyone running higher than 1.212 volts successfully?


I believe the pcb's power limit on the 660 non ti's are set to 1.212mv.... There are no unlocked 660's i know of. They never released a lightning version or anything like that.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe the pcb's power limit on the 660 non ti's are set to 1.212mv.... There are no unlocked 660's i know of. They never released a lightning version or anything like that.


Oh okay. So its a hardware limit more than anything else then? Sounds reasonable.

I'm content with how mine is performing unlocked to 1.212. Its good enough, just figured why not try for more ya know....


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe the pcb's power limit on the 660 non ti's are set to 1.212mv.


I was wondering why no one went higher, I thought it was people were concerned about that high of a voltage going through their cards. But I see it is not a restriction that can be lifted via BIOS modding


----------



## Falling Rain

I'm just happy that my graphics card is working as it should again... but oddly after all this and reverting everything back to default... I gained like 5 fps... pretty weird... maybe its because I switches PCI lanes


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Oh okay. So its a hardware limit more than anything else then? Sounds reasonable.
> 
> I'm content with how mine is performing unlocked to 1.212. Its good enough, just figured why not try for more ya know....


Yeah, i thought of that too, but unfortunately, it's been like this for a long time. And it applies to all 6xx and 7xx series, apart from those special GPU brands like the "MSI lightning" that can allow for more voltage with LN2 Bios Mod


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Can anyone answer why my card boosts higher than the stated frequencies? Are these the boost figures the ones I would quote when stated benchmarks? Also I flashed my card, but as I will be going sli on my 500w seasonic soon I need to flash back for a lower tdp, could someone explain how I would go about doing it, thank you


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> Can anyone answer why my card boosts higher than the stated frequencies? Are these the boost figures the ones I would quote when stated benchmarks? Also I flashed my card, but as I will be going sli on my 500w seasonic soon I need to flash back for a lower tdp, could someone explain how I would go about doing it, thank you


http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

Read about kepler boost.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

How many of you have a EVGA Superclocked GTX 660 that is a extremely poor overclocker? I am talking with stock bios as well and power target set to 110%. What kind of ASIC score do you have? Mine is 64.1% which seems very low. How that relates to my poor overclocker card. Not so sure. I am also curious about people that have good/excellent Superclocked GTX 660 card with stock bios. What is your ASIC?


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> How many of you have a EVGA Superclocked GTX 660 that is a extremely poor overclocker? I am talking with stock bios as well and power target set to 110%. What kind of ASIC score do you have? Mine is 64.1% which seems very low. How that relates to my poor overclocker card. Not so sure. I am also curious about people that have good/excellent Superclocked GTX 660 card with stock bios. What is your ASIC?


Pretty sure this means that you won't be able to overclock as much as someone say with a 90% rating...
Mines a 70.2% and even just by applying the voltage mod my card started going nuts lol

Edit: Seems to have something to do with electrical leakage, also cards with a lower rating run cooler because they don't reach as high performance as a high rated card.

Edit 2: Keep in mind this is just my understanding of what it means so I could be completely wrong


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> How many of you have a EVGA Superclocked GTX 660 that is a extremely poor overclocker? I am talking with stock bios as well and power target set to 110%. What kind of ASIC score do you have? Mine is 64.1% which seems very low. How that relates to my poor overclocker card. Not so sure. I am also curious about people that have good/excellent Superclocked GTX 660 card with stock bios. What is your ASIC?


Mines both was ~68% asic.

Was able to boost in sli 1241Mhz mostly stable with few dips at 1200-1211 territory (custom bios).
20-30Mhz less with stock bios.


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Cheers, good read. As for flashing back to stock could someone please advice? Thanks!


----------



## DaPuppet007

I'm not rocking EVGA but thought I'd share just for fun.


----------



## Proxish

Hey All,

Been a while since I last did any overclocking.

I now have my two 660's overclocked to Core-1215 and Memory-1625.4.
This got me a score of 1821 in Heaven 3.0.

I keep my cards at Core-1200 when I'm not overclocking, as PlanetSide 2 crashes when playing at Core-1215, though it is the only game that does so.

My CPU has been overclocked to 4.4GHz on Offset mode. Meaning that I am not running max power constantly through my system.
I will be overclocking again within the next few days with a fixed settings to get more stable and higher results for benchmarking.


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> Cheers, good read. As for flashing back to stock could someone please advice? Thanks!


You need a backup of your original rom do revert back to the stock BIOS, pretty much just do the last step in the instruction to flash it again.

Edit: Step 4: Close and re-open Cmd.exe (command prompt), and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. "cd desktop" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. "cd Nvflash" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Yea, this is what I did. Although I think I accidently deleted my stock bios!







Mines a standard evga gtx 660, but I cant find the bios online. I think I may have found my stock bios,although the volts are still at 1.212 and power can go all the way up to 170 on evga precision x. Owell, my mistake. BUt if anyone has a evga gtx 660 stock bios, please upload!!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> Yea, this is what I did. Although I think I accidently deleted my stock bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a standard evga gtx 660, but I cant find the bios online. I think I may have found my stock bios,although the volts are still at 1.212 and power can go all the way up to 170 on evga precision x. Owell, my mistake. BUt if anyone has a evga gtx 660 stock bios, please upload!!


Here is a rom file from a Superclock and a bios tweaker that I know not who I got from but works very well. I used it to set my stable clocks on my cards and just use precision x for minor adjustments and monitoring in game. you can use the tweaker program to set the appropriate factory settings for the card.

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file


660.zip 56k .zip file


edit: also did you try here?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127228/evga-gtx660-2048-120905.html


----------



## kaiju

Hmm, I only play BF3 and SC2 and was looking to either get another GTX660 or sell it and get a GTX780.

After reading these two reviews of the GTX660Ti in SLI (similar to the 660) and the GTX780, I think I might just go the more cost effective route and gamble with whether I can see microstutter. I think the heat and noise are actually pretty good with the GTX660's in SLI.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-660-ti-sli_4.html#sect4

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780_6.html#sect0

In BF3 @ 1440p with 4xAA/16AF, the GTX660Ti in SLI gets 63min FPS and 77 max FPS. The stock GTX780 gets 59min FPS and 69max FPS. Of course the GTX780 oc'ed gets 70 min FPS and 81 max FPS and the GTX660 in SLI might not overclock well, but then a min FPS of 63 for roughly 200USD (converted from local HKD) compared to $650USD (minus whatever I can get for my current GTX660) for 70 min FPS seems pretty self explanatory.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Hmm, I only play BF3 and SC2 and was looking to either get another GTX660 or sell it and get a GTX780.
> 
> After reading these two reviews of the GTX660Ti in SLI (similar to the 660) and the GTX780, I think I might just go the more cost effective route and gamble with whether I can see microstutter. I think the heat and noise are actually pretty good with the GTX660's in SLI.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-660-ti-sli_4.html#sect4
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780_6.html#sect0
> 
> In BF3 @ 1440p with 4xAA/16AF, the GTX660Ti in SLI gets 63min FPS and 77 max FPS. The stock GTX780 gets 59min FPS and 69max FPS. Of course the GTX780 oc'ed gets 70 min FPS and 81 max FPS and the GTX660 in SLI might not overclock well, but then a min FPS of 63 for roughly 200USD (converted from local HKD) compared to $650USD (minus whatever I can get for my current GTX660) for 70 min FPS seems pretty self explanatory.
> 
> What do you guys think?






From my standpoint the only problems I get are from my cpu but i'm selling my amd stuff and moving to ivy. I play D3, BF3, TW, Bioshock Infinite and a plethora of others. Since the most recent official driver (non-beta) I haven't seen a whole lot of micro stutter. 400 dollar investment keeping up with a 650 dollar investment says it all for me. I have 2 EVGA Superclocked cards with a custom tune and after looking at 700 series I won't be giving them up for a while. I can't speak from personal experience in SC2 though as I don't play it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Hmm, I only play BF3 and SC2 and was looking to either get another GTX660 or sell it and get a GTX780.
> 
> After reading these two reviews of the GTX660Ti in SLI (similar to the 660) and the GTX780, I think I might just go the more cost effective route and gamble with whether I can see microstutter. I think the heat and noise are actually pretty good with the GTX660's in SLI.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-660-ti-sli_4.html#sect4
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780_6.html#sect0
> 
> In BF3 @ 1440p with 4xAA/16AF, the GTX660Ti in SLI gets 63min FPS and 77 max FPS. The stock GTX780 gets 59min FPS and 69max FPS. Of course the GTX780 oc'ed gets 70 min FPS and 81 max FPS and the GTX660 in SLI might not overclock well, but then a min FPS of 63 for roughly 200USD (converted from local HKD) compared to $650USD (minus whatever I can get for my current GTX660) for 70 min FPS seems pretty self explanatory.
> 
> What do you guys think?


GTX660 vs GTX660ti is a decent gap in performance between them.
My proposal is to sell the gtx660 and get 2 x gtx760 (500$ - gtx660 sell price).
I had 2 x gtx660 in sli and was able to play BF3 multiplayer in 1680*1050 with over 100fps in ultra detail with ~9-13ms time delay and few dips in 80's FPS territory.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> From my standpoint the only problems I get are from my cpu but i'm selling my amd stuff and moving to ivy. I play D3, BF3, TW, Bioshock Infinite and a plethora of others. Since the most recent official driver (non-beta) I haven't seen a whole lot of micro stutter. 400 dollar investment keeping up with a 650 dollar investment says it all for me. I have 2 EVGA Superclocked cards with a custom tune and after looking at 700 series I won't be giving them up for a while. I can't speak from personal experience in SC2 though as I don't play it.


That's great, that really helps me make an informed decision.

I think I might even save more cash and wait for someone to sell their 660 second hand.

There must be a few people willing to have the latest and greatest.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> GTX660 vs GTX660ti is a decent gap in performance between them.
> My proposal is to sell the gtx660 and get 2 x gtx760 (500$ - gtx660 sell price).
> I had 2 x gtx660 in sli and was able to play BF3 multiplayer in 1680*1050 with over 100fps in ultra detail with ~9-13ms time delay and few dips in 80's FPS territory.


I did think about it, but I would have to sell my current card and that's always a hassle. The GTX760's in SLI will also be around $200-$250 more than simply getting another GTX660, perhaps even 2nd hand. Would it really be worth it?


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Here is a rom file from a Superclock and a bios tweaker that I know not who I got from but works very well. I used it to set my stable clocks on my cards and just use precision x for minor adjustments and monitoring in game. you can use the tweaker program to set the appropriate factory settings for the card.
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: also did you try here?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127228/evga-gtx660-2048-120905.html


Nice one thanks! yes I did, at the bottom it says superclock. I flashed to one of the three and It was incompatible with my card as when I rebooted in gpu z my card wasn't recognized and I had **** res etc. Will give this a go though cheers


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> That's great, that really helps me make an informed decision.
> 
> I think I might even save more cash and wait for someone to sell their 660 second hand.
> 
> There must be a few people willing to have the latest and greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did think about it, but I would have to sell my current card and that's always a hassle. The GTX760's in SLI will also be around $200-$250 more than simply getting another GTX660, perhaps even 2nd hand. Would it really be worth it?


I wouldn't bother, I was going to return my gtx 660 for a 760 then I decided, it will be £100 more expensive than 660's in sli for a gain in performance, but I don't have that extra £100. If you have the money, then do it, but if you have the money buy 2 780's. You will gain about 20-30% over 660's in sli. Im also going to 1440p but still decided to stay with my 660, oh no! 192 vs 256 bit lol....


----------



## touchmywii

Hey guys, Just followed the instructions and now everytime I play any game or try to benchmark my driver fails. Black screen and reverts back to "stock" settings by that i mean, fan speed gets reset the whole thing. Any ideas?

Running driver 320.49. Gonna try going with 314.22 and see if that works.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> Nice one thanks! yes I did, at the bottom it says superclock. I flashed to one of the three and It was incompatible with my card as when I rebooted in gpu z my card wasn't recognized and I had **** res etc. Will give this a go though cheers


Ok. That .ROM is for my super clocked card. Go ahead and save the ROM from one of your cards and use the Kepler bios tweaker to return your bios to stock adjustments. That's what I used to manually set my cards because I was using precision x and had to dial my stuff into the negatives to restabilize with 1.212V after the flash. I'm running 1202 on my cards right now 24/7.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *touchmywii*
> 
> Hey guys, Just followed the instructions and now everytime I play any game or try to benchmark my driver fails. Black screen and reverts back to "stock" settings by that i mean, fan speed gets reset the whole thing. Any ideas?
> 
> Running driver 320.49. Gonna try going with 314.22 and see if that works.


I was having this same issue. Are you getting the driver kernel has stopped working and recovered error message? What are your clocks right now?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Double post


----------



## mat459

Oh man. Just got Crysis 3. This game chews up my 660 SLI and spits it out. Im hard pressed to get 60fps inside. Usually get upper 50s. and upper 40s outside. That's on Very High settings and TXAA on medium. I remember getting 60fps playing the beta, and if I remember right, that was with just 1 660.







I must have had the settings much lower.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakebeefcake*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, I was going to return my gtx 660 for a 760 then I decided, it will be £100 more expensive than 660's in sli for a gain in performance, but I don't have that extra £100. If you have the money, then do it, but if you have the money buy 2 780's. You will gain about 20-30% over 660's in sli. Im also going to 1440p but still decided to stay with my 660, oh no! 192 vs 256 bit lol....


Thanks for the heads up. I was too concerned about 192 vs 256 but if you don't need AA in AAA games, I'm guessing we'll be fine. Certainly in BF3 @ 1440p there isn't a discernible difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Oh man. Just got Crysis 3. This game chews up my 660 SLI and spits it out.


What res is that at?


----------



## mat459

1080p


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Oh man. Just got Crysis 3. This game chews up my 660 SLI and spits it out. Im hard pressed to get 60fps inside. Usually get upper 50s. and upper 40s outside. That's on Very High settings and TXAA on medium. I remember getting 60fps playing the beta, and if I remember right, that was with just 1 660.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have had the settings much lower.


Game is stupid demanding like the 1st crysis, is that at 1440p or 1080p? Just got my 1440p monitor, its awesome. I wouldn't worry, just turn the settings down some more. I found when I became to obsessed with settings and fps it just wrecks the enjoyment of the game


----------



## Jakebeefcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I was too concerned about 192 vs 256 but if you don't need AA in AAA games, I'm guessing we'll be fine. Certainly in BF3 @ 1440p there isn't a discernible difference.
> What res is that at?


Yea, just turn the settings down and enjoy the game







660 sli is a great config!


----------



## mat459

Yeah I might try turning down TXAA, but for now it still looks great and is very playable. Also, since the latest firmware update on my stupid tv, it won't let me play in 3D







I played through Crysis 2 in 3D. It was pretty sweet!


----------



## mat459

What's setting is eating up the most FPS? Is it TXAA? Motion blur?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> What's setting is eating up the most FPS? Is it TXAA? Motion blur?


I'm pretty sure it's TXAA. A guide on hardocp suggested 2xSMAA provides best aliasing at a lower performance cost than the other options.


----------



## mat459

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Seredin

Posting to remind myself to CPUZ validate when I get home.


----------



## Threx

I posted this in a new thread, but I have a feeling more people actually visit this thread than the one I made.









Need a bit of help:

When I'm in a game, my GPU makes a clicking noise.

I don't use a computer case, I use a test bench so I'm positive the noise is coming from my GPU.

Also, it's not the fans, tested and confirmed.

The video card itself is making a clicking noise whenever I run a game. The speed of the clicking is proportional to my fps. The clicking sound is faster when fps is locked at 60 than it is when locked at 30. The speed of the clicking noise changes instantly when I switch between 30 fps, 60 fps, and unlimited fps.

When I minimize the game window, the clicking stops.

Anyone have any idea what to do except for RMAing it?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I posted this in a new thread, but I have a feeling more people actually visit this thread than the one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a bit of help:
> 
> When I'm in a game, my GPU makes a clicking noise.
> 
> I don't use a computer case, I use a test bench so I'm positive the noise is coming from my GPU.
> 
> Also, it's not the fans, tested and confirmed.
> 
> The video card itself is making a clicking noise whenever I run a game. The speed of the clicking is proportional to my fps. The clicking sound is faster when fps is locked at 60 than it is when locked at 30. The speed of the clicking noise changes instantly when I switch between 30 fps, 60 fps, and unlimited fps.
> 
> When I minimize the game window, the clicking stops.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what to do except for RMAing it?


I had a similar situation. Mine was due to some clear plastic **** on my evga card that separated when it ran warm and got caught up in the fan. As the card the ran hotter, the fans cranked up and it clicked more based on the RPM. I didn't even see what was going on until i took the card out and pulled the plastic from under the shroud. Might not be what's up with yours but just a thought.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> I had a similar situation. Mine was due to some clear plastic **** on my evga card that separated when it ran warm and got caught up in the fan. As the card the ran hotter, the fans cranked up and it clicked more based on the RPM. I didn't even see what was going on until i took the card out and pulled the plastic from under the shroud. Might not be what's up with yours but just a thought.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I already tested and confirmed that it's 100% not the fan.

1. The clicking sound only occurs when the GPU is stressed, regardless of what the fan is doing.
2. Clicking sound speed increases with frames per second, even though fan speed remains the same.
3. Adjusting the fan speed without stressing the GPU does not result in any clicking sound.

Really weird.









Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Has anyone up(side?)graded from 660 SLI to a 780? I haven't found any direct comparison reviews but it looks like they'd be about the same performance wise. Itching for something new. A pair of 760s doesn't look like much of an upgrade and the 770 is a bit disappointing IMO.


----------



## mat459

2 760s would be a decent upgrade, especially considering you could do it for $100-150 if you get a good price for your 660s. It's like 2x 660Ti performance, plus the 256bit memory.


----------



## Seredin

CPU-Z

Let me in!

Edit: Jokes, there's a form.

But still, let me in!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Has anyone up(side?)graded from 660 SLI to a 780? I haven't found any direct comparison reviews but it looks like they'd be about the same performance wise. Itching for something new. A pair of 760s doesn't look like much of an upgrade and the 770 is a bit disappointing IMO.


Hmm..







.. I would not go from 660 SLI to a single 780 IMO.

It's 62.5% higher in price (That's going from 400$ to 650$), but a well overclocked 660 SLI in Valley can get 70 FPS, while a well overclocked 780 can get 79 FPS. That would be an 11.4% increase in performance. Worth it? i don't really think so.

I upgraded from 660 SLI to 770 SLI and IMO, it was worth the switch. 770 SLI is equal to 100% increase in price from 660 SLI (That's 400$-800$)







..... BUT...



Spoiler: Sleeping Dogs 660 SLI EXTREME






58.8 FPS


Spoiler: Sleeping Dogs 770 SLI EXTREME






96.5 FPS

*37.7 FPS difference (64.1% Increase)*



Spoiler: Unigine Valley 660 SLI EXTREME HD






70.8 FPS


Spoiler: Unigine Valley 770 SLI EXTREME HD






104.6 FPS

*33,8 FPS difference (47.7% increase)*



Spoiler: Tomb Raider 660 SLI Ultimate Settings



**


81.4 FPS


Spoiler: Tomb Raider 660 SLI Ultimate Settings






132.3 FPS

*50.9 FPS difference (62.5% Increase)*

The above benches were ran on the same system config. I wish i had a 780 to compare it, but i don't, and i bet the 780 will get about 12% increase in performance on average (overclocked to it's max).

Note that the 780 SLI is 225% higher in price (that's from 400$ to 1300$). But on average in Unigine Valley, it is 92.8% higher in performance than 660 SLI (that's from 70 FPS to 135 FPS)

My little calculation...hehehe


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Has anyone up(side?)graded from 660 SLI to a 780? I haven't found any direct comparison reviews but it looks like they'd be about the same performance wise. Itching for something new. A pair of 760s doesn't look like much of an upgrade and the 770 is a bit disappointing IMO.


not a side-grade, it's an upgrade.
I went from SLI 570's to GTX 780 and planning on SLi them soon.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Count me in i just read this entire forum!!! Successfully modded my bios to 1.212V MAX GPU overclock is 1202 mhz on the core and 1600 mhz memory. STABLE ive been playing the original crysis to test for 2 hours.

Heaven score of 870 extreme preset @ 1600x900 using k-boost and 813 without k-boost and throttling.

Does any one know how to prevent throttling other than k-boost?
Or is it safe to run at 1.212V 24/7 using k-boost using the clocks above?

Young Benny These clocks were achieved on a NON superclocked, non ftw, non MSI, plain ol stock evga 660 lol
I can get 1254 on the core but my memory will not over clock at all with these clocks.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Crysis is not a real test. Crysis 3 on the other hand is.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

It found any bad clocks for me. I havent bought Crysis 3 yet

I figured out if you set a frame rate target of 120 when benchmarking it wont throttle.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Yeah just thought I would mention Crysis 3 pushes any card much harder then the first Crysis. Metro Last Light is also another great tester for stability.


----------



## touchmywii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I was having this same issue. Are you getting the driver kernel has stopped working and recovered error message? What are your clocks right now?


Yep, exactly that bro. Any advice or anything?


----------



## Abdul Karim

I am new to this thread... but I was wondering after I do the whole BIOS modding to give more OC'ing headroom, how can I go about doing the actual overclocking process? Is there another thread dedicated to showing that?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *touchmywii*
> 
> Yep, exactly that bro. Any advice or anything?


Edit: what clock(s) are you running? Voltage? (precision x or afterburner) Drivers? and also what programs are you using to bench. i would dial you clocks back to stock and then start increasing. when i did the bios mod my clocks immediately jumped up from the increased voltage. make sure your clocks are at stock then go from there. if you still get the driver crash then remove all your nvidia drivers and programs followed by a restart. reinstall drivers from disc then pull latest drivers from geforce. if problem is still there then roll back drivers to previous version from geforce website. after that then it may be a trojan that i read about on the web.


----------



## abbeekman

Something is really weird, my clocks are at like 1189 or whatever and memory on 3100, BUT, at first i could do like 1218 but it crashed a few hours of playing like cs go ( temps at 58C) so ive slowly decreased it to 1189 but now when i played like an hour of cs go it crashed. I dont understand how this can happend is my overclock bad?

http://www30.zippyshare.com/v/62097952/file.html

Can some of you take a look at it and fix it so the crashing wont happend again?_

Its the Gigabyte gtx 660 btw and if anyone has the original rom i would gladly take it


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbeekman*
> 
> Something is really weird, my clocks are at like 1189 or whatever and memory on 3100, BUT, at first i could do like 1218 but it crashed a few hours of playing like cs go ( temps at 58C) so ive slowly decreased it to 1189 but now when i played like an hour of cs go it crashed. I dont understand how this can happend is my overclock bad?
> 
> http://www30.zippyshare.com/v/62097952/file.html
> 
> Can some of you take a look at it and fix it so the crashing wont happend again?_
> 
> Its the Gigabyte gtx 660 btw and if anyone has the original rom i would gladly take it


lower the ram, its more than likely not the gpu clock but rather the ram clock.

I cant OC my ram at all without inducing a crash in anything, but my clock is happy to stick @ 1215.


----------



## touchmywii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Edit: what clock(s) are you running? Voltage? (precision x or afterburner) Drivers? and also what programs are you using to bench. i would dial you clocks back to stock and then start increasing. when i did the bios mod my clocks immediately jumped up from the increased voltage. make sure your clocks are at stock then go from there. if you still get the driver crash then remove all your nvidia drivers and programs followed by a restart. reinstall drivers from disc then pull latest drivers from geforce. if problem is still there then roll back drivers to previous version from geforce website. after that then it may be a trojan that i read about on the web.


Latest driver,Precision x,benching just using OC scanner for no, Voltage if you mean from the voltage menu in precision x then i just tried and put 1.2 so thats what im on now. as for GPU clock itself when doing the test is jumping from 875 to 1097 to 1110 1125 never stable. Gpu clock offset it set to -20 and mem clock offset is -200


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've been lurking here for a while now - I've noticed that most cards reject the memory OC before the core OC. Unfortunately, I'm not a member anymore - sold my 660 to fund my 680FTW. Got it for a good price on eBay


----------



## touchmywii

Lmaoo.... And i think i bricked my card... tried to set stock setting through kepler. restarted pc. Black screen when booting up that wont go away..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *touchmywii*
> 
> Lmaoo.... And i think i bricked my card... tried to set stock setting through kepler. restarted pc. Black screen when booting up that wont go away..


Can you take a photo of the black screen if there are any writings on it? Did you make sure it said flashing successful before you restarted? Is your GPU showing in the Mobo's BIOS?


----------



## Psyrical

Hey can I join the club pls?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *touchmywii*
> 
> Latest driver,Precision x,benching just using OC scanner for no, Voltage if you mean from the voltage menu in precision x then i just tried and put 1.2 so thats what im on now. as for GPU clock itself when doing the test is jumping from 875 to 1097 to 1110 1125 never stable. Gpu clock offset it set to -20 and mem clock offset is -200


I would do a driver wipe and reinstall and as far as power I was talking about your target power slider in precision x.


----------



## touchmywii

No writings or anything. Black screen. Won't update bios through safemode


----------



## touchmywii

Un-bricked the card finally.


----------



## malmental

tell us what you did, flash the BIOS.?


----------



## abbeekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can you take a photo of the black screen if there are any writings on it? Did you make sure it said flashing successful before you restarted? Is your GPU showing in the Mobo's BIOS?


http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/15585414/file.html

Is this good?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Anyone have screen tearing/shimmering issues with SLI? It's happening on the lower 20% or so of my screen, mostly on loading screens and during cut scenes. Hard Reset had this issue and a few other games I can't remember. Went to try Borderlands 2 tonight and same thing. Can't figure it out...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I would not go from 660 SLI to a single 780 IMO.
> 
> It's 62.5% higher in price (That's going from 400$ to 650$), but a well overclocked 660 SLI in Valley can get 70 FPS, while a well overclocked 780 can get 79 FPS. That would be an 11.4% increase in performance. Worth it? i don't really think so.
> 
> I upgraded from 660 SLI to 770 SLI and IMO, it was worth the switch. 770 SLI is equal to 100% increase in price from 660 SLI (That's 400$-800$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... BUT...
> 
> The above benches were ran on the same system config. I wish i had a 780 to compare it, but i don't, and i bet the 780 will get about 12% increase in performance on average (overclocked to it's max).
> 
> Note that the 780 SLI is 225% higher in price (that's from 400$ to 1300$). But on average in Unigine Valley, it is 92.8% higher in performance than 660 SLI (that's from 70 FPS to 135 FPS)
> 
> My little calculation...hehehe


The price difference is kind of a moot point since I already own the 660s... Valley is a yawn fest for me. Back in the day I would have been doing cartwheels over any improvement in synthetic benches, but my 3dmark days are over. My gripe with buying 770s is that it's basically upgrading to 680s. I'll pass on same generation upgrades.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Hey I have a Gigabyte GTX 660 oc and I followed the steps for updating to those modded bios and I everything went fine but i noticed while it was supposed to be flashing the card the screen didn't go black like the program said it would and when I restarted my voltage was still 1.175 what happened?


----------



## lawyerguy

Good evening to all GTX 660 owners out there.
I recently bought a MSI N660-2GD5/OC - the single-fan version, unlocked the bios (thanks to all the information in this thread) and it's running pretty stable at 1254 mhz core-clock and +250 mhz on the mem-clock. I am absolutely happy with the performance of this card and since i'm not really the 3D gamer type - the most gpu-demanding game i own would be crysis (yeah the original, not crysis III







) - i'm not going for SLI.

Allthough this card does what it is supposed to do very well there is one thing that troubles me a bit - the noise of the fan. I have read much about the TF version of this card, how silent it is even under load and so on, but there seems to be little to no info on the single-fan version. When i allow my fan-speed to go anywhere >65% it gets really loud. With the clock-settings the card is running at right now this is not much of a problem. The gpu stays under 70°C in every benchmark i used without the fan going faster than 65% but i wonder if anyone here has any experience with MSI single-fan gtx 660s. Is it normal that they get annoyingly loud at higher fan-speeds?


----------



## mat459

Wow, Yungbenny!! I see you updated the tutorial on the first page! Great job! Very thorough. I think the screenies will really help people!


----------



## WedgieSock321

I got the bios flash to work this amazing the results.  This is using the new dawn demo so my gpu was at 99% usage the whole time.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WedgieSock321*
> 
> I got the bios flash to work this amazing the results.  This is using the new dawn demo so my gpu was at 99% usage the whole time.


Nice!! Is the 1228 game stable? Every other game i can run 1228+ black ops 2 only 2015 stable weird Maybe just a crap ported game?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

HOLY COW

the new 320.49 driver drop more than 3 frames my Heaven score

anyone got the same result with the new driver ??


----------



## Mr Fraggle

After following these instructions up until the run the Nvidia hair demo where I get problems. I get the following error message:

*"The display driver "NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version xxx (320.49) stopped responding"* ETC ETC.

So what can I do to sort this out people?


----------



## gnrtb

Hi all
I have a gigabyte factory overclocked GTX 660
I tried everything ... KGB, Kepler bios tweaker, tried to mod the last UEFI bios and my original bios, no matter what I do, it won't go past 110% power target. I can see in afterburner/precision and set 150/170% power target, but it just won't go past it. If I run 3Dmark for example, it will go from 1254 to 1093MHZ and such ...
Here is the unedited UEFI bios. Can't be edited with KGB but kepler bios tweaker works ok.
http://download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/BIOS/vga_bios_n660o2gd_f12.exe

BTW I also tried to set "normal" power to 150000, and it just won't go past 75-80% power usage...
Also, my temp never go past 60, no thermal throttling I guess.
Thanks

-Oh also, tried forcing P2 and boosting it to 1254 1.212v (which works stable if bf3 because 70% gpu usage), crashed my pc.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

it seems this card performs very good on SLI. i am planning to buy one soon. does anyone else have it?

also,

1. i cant keep a really smooth framerate on games like battlefield 3 (it did on other cards)

will it do so on sli?

2. how would vsync work on that?

3. what about physx? could i turn it on high on borderlands 2 and keep it at 60 fps? would i have to dedicate a card to it on the nvidia panel?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> it seems this card performs very good on SLI. i am planning to buy one soon. does anyone else have it?
> 
> also,
> 
> 1. i cant keep a really smooth framerate on games like battlefield 3 (it did on other cards)
> 
> will it do so on sli?
> 
> 2. how would vsync work on that?
> 
> 3. what about physx? could i turn it on high on borderlands 2 and keep it at 60 fps? would i have to dedicate a card to it on the nvidia panel?


You will deff see smoothness depending on settings i run bf3 on ultra and its pretty smooth as for actual physx like the stuff in hawken then yea but if it the CPU physx then i don't beleive so. What your refresh on your monitor? Vsync for me locks it at 60fps


----------



## spicymeatabolle

it's 60 hz.


----------



## Framescape

Hi all!

Trying the BIOS modding. When typing the "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" command, I'ts all good until and including "Found fan offsets", but from then and below it says "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."

Do not dare to go any further...

Help anyone? =)


----------



## xXTheGodfather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Framescape*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Trying the BIOS modding. When typing the "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" command, I'ts all good until and including "Found fan offsets", but from then and below it says "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."
> 
> Do not dare to go any further...
> 
> Help anyone? =)


hahaha do not dare to go any further that's weird looks like nvidia is watching you LOL


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Framescape*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Trying the BIOS modding. When typing the "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" command, I'ts all good until and including "Found fan offsets", but from then and below it says "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."
> 
> Do not dare to go any further...
> 
> Help anyone? =)


What card do you have?


----------



## Xiphos

new member here








got my Asus GTX 660 OC to replace an EVGA GTX 580.
the 580 just ran too hot and the blower fan is so loud!
the GTX 660 is so quiet even when under load.
I've just flashed my card with the TOP BIOS. not unlocked yet and I don't think I will, happy with the performance so far.


----------



## Framescape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> What card do you have?


Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 / GV-N660OC-2GD


----------



## Framescape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXTheGodfather*
> 
> hahaha do not dare to go any further that's weird looks like nvidia is watching you LOL


It was written on a note, next to the computer. I was never found again ;-)


----------



## Peechybro

Hey guys, i recently followed the steps to modding my bios which worked as my two Gigabyte GTX 660 OC's voltage increased from 1.175mv to 1.212mv. However i now cannot run a game for more than 10 minutes without it crashing, Heaven 4.0 crashes every time too. I really don't know much about this stuff but i tried mucking around with EVGA Precision X to try and find settings that would be stable, with no luck. It even crashes on stock speeds. I have reset CMOS via my motherboard and even after that the voltage still remains at 1.212mv.

Is there anyway i can get 1.212mv to be stable or a way to revert my BIOS back?

Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my Asus GTX 660 OC to replace an EVGA GTX 580.
> the 580 just ran too hot and the blower fan is so loud!
> the GTX 660 is so quiet even when under load.
> I've just flashed my card with the TOP BIOS. not unlocked yet and I don't think I will, happy with the performance so far.


sounds cool, and it is a upgrade over the 580 in 95% of games even if slight.
should pair well with an overclocked i5-750.
I like it and hope it bodes well for you.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peechybro*
> 
> Hey guys, i recently followed the steps to modding my bios which worked as my two Gigabyte GTX 660 OC's voltage increased from 1.175mv to 1.212mv. However i now cannot run a game for more than 10 minutes without it crashing, Heaven 4.0 crashes every time too. I really don't know much about this stuff but i tried mucking around with EVGA Precision X to try and find settings that would be stable, with no luck. It even crashes on stock speeds. I have reset CMOS via my motherboard and even after that the voltage still remains at 1.212mv.
> 
> Is there anyway i can get 1.212mv to be stable or a way to revert my BIOS back?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated!


Just follow the steps except with the factory bios that are found on your board manufactures website or you can find a stable clock I found a stable clock using MSI afterburner of 1214 MHz I have the gigabyte card.


----------



## Peechybro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WedgieSock321*
> 
> Just follow the steps except with the factory bios that are found on your board manufactures website or you can find a stable clock I found a stable clock using MSI afterburner of 1214 MHz I have the gigabyte card.


By 1214 Mhz, you mean you increased the base clock from 1033 to 1214 Mhz? I found that i had to decrease my clock speed down to make it stable.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

hey one quick thing, if i were to put 2 in sli, would i need to dedicate one to physx for borderlands 2? or will it work automatically? and is there a like a sli mode that has to be turned on?

sorry i have never used it despite owning 3 boards with it


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> hey one quick thing, if i were to put 2 in sli, would i need to dedicate one to physx for borderlands 2? or will it work automatically? and is there a like a sli mode that has to be turned on?
> 
> sorry i have never used it despite owning 3 boards with it


in SLI your PhysX should default to 'auto' , let it stay there.
also in nVidia CP I enable FXAA..

run a game and try it out.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Definitely right about metro being picky for over clocks I've been running my clocks for a long time now and metro is the only game that gives a me trouble then its back to tweaking the men clock


----------



## spicymeatabolle

this will sound weird but i have never liked AA. it always makes games look weird for me. AO always makes me dizzy too


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Men*


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Memory


----------



## kaiju

Did anyone have trouble overclocking the RAM with 1.2 volts?


----------



## LordRafa

Hello,

I would like to know if is possible set the GPU BIOS to change the default output. I want to know it because I want to set the output in the POST (BIOS). I know that this isn't overclock related but in theory I will need to use the shame tools.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, got the unlock working fine. I've been fooling around with my overclock, and want to know if its normal for the core to be fluctuating between 1120Mhz and 1241Mz during benching and games? In Valley the core seldom will go up to my max overclock of 1241Mhz.

It seems to run fine. Not crashing... But the core is moving around a lot. Is this normal?

On my 670 the core stays steady right where I have it set during games and benches.

Also, it seems to do this no matter where the clock is set if if I under-clock. It also did the same thing before I cracked the BIOS.

?


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

only if the core clocks are above 1150 does the ram get tricky. i can get 6900mhz if i core is below 1150 and only 6300 at 1200mhz on the core.

What are your guys' thoughts on k-boost with 1.2 volts?


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone else? seeing fluctuating core values? Or is this the norm on the 660?


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

It throttles itself all the time. If you set a framerate target in precision it wont throttle as much


----------



## drag0n5layer

How are you guys overclocking? and you doing it through bios mods or through programs? Because when i was using galaxy's oc guru i couldnt get my pair of 660's over 1115 mhz and have it stable in game.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peechybro*
> 
> By 1214 Mhz, you mean you increased the base clock from 1033 to 1214 Mhz? I found that i had to decrease my clock speed down to make it stable.


Yea I had to decrease it too from the default clock at 1.212 v to 1214 or -40 MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drag0n5layer*
> 
> How are you guys overclocking? and you doing it through bios mods or through programs? Because when i was using galaxy's oc guru i couldnt get my pair of 660's over 1115 mhz and have it stable in game.


Bios mods the mod allows The voltage to be raised to 1.212 from 1.175 allowing for a higher stable overclock


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sounds cool, and it is a upgrade over the 580 in 95% of games even if slight.
> should pair well with an overclocked i5-750.
> I like it and hope it bodes well for you.


I actually think it's a downgrade performance-wise, albeit not that much of a downgrade. but the trade-off is so worth it to me.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/767?vs=783


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sounds cool, and it is a upgrade over the 580 in 95% of games even if slight.
> should pair well with an overclocked i5-750.
> I like it and hope it bodes well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's a downgrade performance-wise, albeit not that much of a downgrade. but the trade-off is so worth it to me.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/767?vs=783
Click to expand...

old drivers used on anandtech.
believe me it's a sidegrade..

but with power consumption and temps, classifies it to me as a nice move.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> only if the core clocks are above 1150 does the ram get tricky. i can get 6900mhz if i core is below 1150 and only 6300 at 1200mhz on the core.
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts on k-boost with 1.2 volts?


I'm still testing but initial results are the same. Anything over 1200 on the core results in the RAM being unable to overclock. Currently 1200 on the core seems stable at 1.2v but with 6400mhz on RAM I get this weird thing in SC2 where the screen will black out and come back with terrible FPS. I will test 6300mhz when I get the time.


----------



## VenatoS

I have a problem, my games crash now when the game demands more! What do I do?

When I do the test it works for 20 seconds about then the screen turns black and then it goes back and shows exactly what the image does!
Pleas Help!!!

This comes up after testing
I was thinking it could be my Power Supply 460W.


----------



## malmental

give it more...


----------



## VenatoS

Im honestly begging for help..
I cant play games now because of that!

Please someone help!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> Im honestly begging for help..
> I cant play games now because of that!
> 
> Please someone help!


first you need to fill out the rig builder or at least list your system specs so we can see what your working with..


----------



## VenatoS

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

RAM: 8GB

OP: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit

GPU: MSI GTX 660 OC (Twin Frozer ///)

Sound card: WinTV DVB-T (Model 133xxx)


----------



## malmental

power supply and monitor (resolution)..?


----------



## VenatoS

Sorry.. Forgot

Powersupply is 460W.

Screen res: 1920x1080


----------



## malmental

so now what games and exactly what is happening.?
is this system overclocked at all.?

edit:
just saw your first post..
power supply.

what make and model.?


----------



## VenatoS

Yes My GPU runs on 1275 instead of clock speed of 1033 (boost 1092)

Happens in Every Single game that demands high graphical settings e.g:

DayZ, Metro Last Light, Assassins Creed 3, CoD, BF3.

I down clocked it with a MSI afterburner to 1215 and Everything works fine!

But is there a way to Permanently set that 1215 to max.. because other way I have to go on MSI every time I start PC!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> Yes My GPU runs on 1275 instead of clock speed of 1033 (boost 1092)
> 
> Happens in Every Single game that demands high graphical settings e.g:
> 
> DayZ, Metro Last Light, Assassins Creed 3, CoD, BF3.
> 
> I down clocked it with a MSI afterburner to 1215 and Everything works fine!
> 
> But is there a way to Permanently set that 1215 to max.. because other way I have to go on MSI every time I start PC!


Havent read, but have you flashed any modded bios?
Post your bios here to make it max boost @ 1215Mhz if you like.


----------



## VenatoS

I have no idea what you mean? ....


----------



## malmental

what's the stock settings on that card.?


----------



## VenatoS

Stock setting for what?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean? ....


Use the GPU-Z tool and save your bios.
Upload it here to make it max boost @ 1215.
Then you can follow first post directions to flash it into your card.
Now if your card is stock and bought like this, which i can guess it is, you may request RMA.
malmental asking you the right way, i went deep into the solution









Your card should boost 1092Mhx and goes up to 1254Mhz ++? Then i can guess the bios it uses is not the stock one, or any weird configuration on afterburner program?


----------



## VenatoS

Here you go!
http://www.mediafire.com/?xpj16n1bo0t37js

My Bios is there...

Please help!

Thank you for helping so far..


----------



## VenatoS

No Cos I used the file that was on the first page and I thought that would work and at the start the max speed would be 1092 but now since I did the thing on first page it goes up to like 1254...!?

I need to know how to set it so my 460W powersupply can handle giving enough power and having high enough Speed like 1215 MhZ!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> Here you go!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xpj16n1bo0t37js
> 
> My Bios is there...
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thank you for helping so far..


Whats the ASIC quality of this card? (GPU-Z -> right click on title -> Read asic quality)

Here is the bios for max boost of 1215Mhz.

GK106_1215.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## VenatoS

It says 69.3%

Thank you for that file!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> It says 69.3%
> 
> Thank you for that file!


Welcome and have fun with it


----------



## VenatoS

I used the file u sent me but still goes up to 1254Mhz


----------



## malmental

but does it throttle and clock down now.?


----------



## VenatoS

No on the Hair test it stays at 1254Mhz until it crashes and goes black screen.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Have you flashed the file i sent, did you restart the pc and still boost at 1254Mhz??

Send from my U9508B


----------



## VenatoS

Oh I didnt restart the PC ! Be right back after restart.

Stupid of me... missed out the biggest step


----------



## malmental

actually *flash it back to the original BIOS* and then do a test run..!!!!!!!


----------



## VenatoS

I dont have the Originial?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> I dont have the Originial?


Looks to be original, power max is 150w and voltage is stock. But to boost at 1254 is weird!

Send from my U9508B


----------



## VenatoS

I have restarted PC and it's all set on 1215Mhz and no signs of crashing while the Hair Test!

So far its all good!

Tomorrow I will test games!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> I have restarted PC and it's all set on 1215Mhz and no signs of crashing while the Hair Test!
> 
> So far its all good!
> 
> Tomorrow I will test games!


----------



## VenatoS

Thank both of you!
Seriously if not you guys, I would be crying









Thank you!!!


----------



## malmental

report back after your gaming session, tell us how it went and the games you play..


----------



## 357887

I'm getting 1.750 MV max... Am i doing anything wrong? I follow all the instructions carefully.


----------



## VenatoS

The Overclocking actually boosted up my FPS by 5-7 frames!

Im really glad everything worked!

Thank you guys once again!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> I have restarted PC and it's all set on 1215Mhz and no signs of crashing while the Hair Test!
> 
> So far its all good!
> 
> Tomorrow I will test games!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> Thank both of you!
> Seriously if not you guys, I would be crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> The Overclocking actually boosted up my FPS by 5-7 frames!
> 
> Im really glad everything worked!
> 
> Thank you guys once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats great Venatos







i am happy your problem is solved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaun279*
> 
> I'm getting 1.750 MV max... Am i doing anything wrong? I follow all the instructions carefully.


Hm, post the bios to check it, if you like.


----------



## kaiju

See if you can overclock the memory too.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenatoS*
> 
> The Overclocking actually boosted up my FPS by 5-7 frames!
> 
> Im really glad everything worked!
> 
> Thank you guys once again!


See if you can overclock the memory too.


----------



## 357887

Does the voltage boost only work with GK104 motherboards?
Cause after i went back to the original settings i couldn't tell any difference in performance.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

I just did some more tests with my card and I found something very strange....

Ive been playing with my overclock to see what works better high memory overclock vs high core clock. Results for me seemed to favour a high memory clock with a moderate core clock. (Im running 1110Mhz core and 1700Mhz memory).

BUT this is where things get wierd. When doing the tests I found my card was throttling alot, hardly ever reaching its max core clock. THEN i tried raising the core clock some more to make up for it and it doesnt throttle at all???? I think it will throttle itself at certain clock speeds. For example i was playing with the core clock at 1084 and it was throttling alot. Then i tried 1097 and same throttling. But when it was at 1110 it would stay at a constant 1110. Identical settings for everything else.

My suggestion would be to people who are suffering from there cards throttling a bit would be to mess around with the core clock. some speeds just dont throttle and others will. I have confirmed this at higher speeds as well. I was running 1202 on the core and it would throttle then i bumped it up to 1215 and it wouldnt throttle. Very strange.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im no longer a member :O


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Im no longer a member :O


Oh... the 760 is a great catch







.


----------



## malmental

it's about time...


----------



## drag0n5layer

After the bios mod that changes the voltage, what are you using to overclock the clock speed? i did the bios mod already but was wondering what programs your using for the actual overclocking

Im running twin gigabyte 660's in sli btw, the boost to 1254 with no overclocking on my part but when i do overclock i can't get it above 1115 without having problems


----------



## spicymeatabolle

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4368424&CatId=7387 this is my current card

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4864467&CatId=7387 the card i plan to buy (it keeps going on sale for 160)

i wont have problems at all in sli? just double checking


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4368424&CatId=7387 this is my current card
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4864467&CatId=7387 the card i plan to buy (it keeps going on sale for 160)
> 
> i wont have problems at all in sli? just double checking


why not by a matching card.?


----------



## spicymeatabolle

that asus keeps going on sale for 160 while the galaxy is 220 still. i just wanted to know first so i can save 60 dollars


----------



## malmental

yes you can do it.
for better compatibility you'll need to sync the cards to the same speeds with MSI AB or eVGA Precision.

but personally the look of two totally different GPU's would drive my OCD insane.
look for an open box / warehouse deal from Amazon or eBay first for the match.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

im ocd too dont worry

and i also hate ordering unless i really have to because i hate waiting days for stuff

...but i keep my pc covered so it dont bother me


----------



## malmental

have at it...


----------



## chang87

i followed everything but it failed...

EEPROM erase failed


----------



## chang87

NVM, I just successfully modded the bios but it crashes at the very start of unigine heaven benchmark. I dont know why. But I think that the 1293mhz boost clock is the culprit.

what do I do from here? anyway, I flashed it again to the original bios to avoid issues.

Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> NVM, I just successfully modded the bios but it crashes at the very start of unigine heaven benchmark. I dont know why. But I think that the 1293mhz boost clock is the culprit.
> 
> what do I do from here? anyway, I flashed it again to the original bios to avoid issues.
> 
> Thanks


Yes 1293Mhz boost it difficult to be reached and be rock solid, except if you are lucky.

Suggest to lower max boost at 1212 for a start and increase it until you find the sweet spot.
If you like post the bios you were trying and caused you issues, to take a look and make it for you.


----------



## chughes13x

OK everyone, new member here and I could really use some help with my EVGA GTX 660 2GB SC.

I received the card about three days ago, and for the first 24 hours it was running great. I ran furmark burn-in for 1.5 hours and played my games and everything was good! But over the last two days problems have arose...

When I run games or furmark burn-in, my monitor goes black or the computer reboots. I've tried everything I cant think of...
I've updated my Mobos bios, uninstalled and reinstalled different drivers (including betas) but nothing seems to help.

The card still works fine for non graphics intensive uses such as web browsing and basic programs, but furmark and games cause either a black screen forcing me to reset my computer manually or a reboot on its own.

I'm at a loss as to what to do, here are the rest of my computer specs-

A8-5600K
Asrock Pro4FM2
8 GB gskill sniper at 2133mhz
64GB Crucial M4
1TB Sammy Spinpoint F3
Corsair CX430
HP 2311x @ 1080p

I honestly dont believe my PSU is the problem. Its only two months old and I've never had any problems with it. And the weird thing is , it has proven it self capable of pushing the 660 as it successfully did so for the first 24 hours with no problems, not to mention it also provides 32 amps on the +12v rail which is more than the required 24Amps...

Any suggestions?

I'm leaning towards doing an advanced RMA with EVGA...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Stop using Furmark for a start. Worst program you can use to stress test a card. Its not real world and a game would never ever come close to using that much power. Use EVGA OC Scanner. Getting back for Furmark. Nvidia has even built in their drivers to throttle the card when running that program. It is evil and destructible.


----------



## chang87

hi melody,

here's my bios now. I hope you can help.

https://skydrive.live.com/#cid=E56CD5EC4AE300C5&id=E56CD5EC4AE300C5!121

my card is stable @ 1215mhz only. I dont know whats wrong with it but it seems low.

its an asus gtx 660 direct cu ii OC edition btw

thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> hi melody,
> 
> here's my bios now. I hope you can help.
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/#cid=E56CD5EC4AE300C5&id=E56CD5EC4AE300C5!121
> 
> my card is stable @ 1215mhz only. I dont know whats wrong with it but it seems low.
> 
> its an asus gtx 660 direct cu ii OC edition btw
> 
> thanks


Here are the bios.

One is as you sent it, only capped @ 1215Mhz and the other is modded for higher voltage and clocks.

Try and let us know.

chang87_bios_gtx660.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## chang87

thanks for the modded bios melody, i will try it when i get home.









btw, what are the changes/updates that you did to the new bios if i may ask?

thanks


----------



## chang87

double post... sorry... please delete... thanks


----------



## chang87

omg! sorry for the double post. i am using my phone now. please delete the other posts. thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> thanks for the modded bios melody, i will try it when i get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what are the changes/updates that you did to the new bios if i may ask?
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> double post... sorry... please delete... thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> omg! sorry for the double post. i am using my phone now. please delete the other posts. thanks


First bios is just capped @ 1215Mhz.

Second is using raised voltage from 1.1875V to 1.215V, higher power limits and capped @ 1254Mhz.


----------



## chang87

hi melody,

it seems that any setting above 1215mhz boost (ex 1228mhz) will cause heaven 4.0 to crash at a certain point.

i might think that 1215 is the sweet-spot for my card. im a bit disappointed since its an asus direct cu ii OC edition.

btw, can i request a custom bios from you? can you modify this bios and have it locked @ 1215mhz boost clock, 120% power limit, 30% fan speed and 1.2125mv?

if its possible, i would highly appreciate it. thanks









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/130310/asus-gtx660-2048-120905.html


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> hi melody,
> 
> it seems that any setting above 1215mhz boost (ex 1228mhz) will cause heaven 4.0 to crash at a certain point.
> 
> i might think that 1215 is the sweet-spot for my card. im a bit disappointed since its an asus direct cu ii OC edition.
> 
> btw, can i request a custom bios from you? can you modify this bios and have it locked @ 1215mhz boost clock, 120% power limit, 30% fan speed and 1.2125mv?
> 
> if its possible, i would highly appreciate it. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/130310/asus-gtx660-2048-120905.html


Here you go

Asus.GTX660.2048.120905_mod.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## chang87

wow! thanks a bunch melody! i will try this new bios right away and update you if there are any problems.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> wow! thanks a bunch melody! i will try this new bios right away and update you if there are any problems.


Welcome chang have fun!


----------



## chang87

huhuhuh. :'( it seems that I have a bad card here. the modded bios with 1215mhz boost still crashed on heaven 4.0, but it takes around 4-5 loops before it crashes. so meaning its still not stable. what could be the issue here melody? any clue? anyway, my rig specs are in my sig. or is it really a bad overclocker perhaps?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> huhuhuh. :'( it seems that I have a bad card here. the modded bios with 1215mhz boost still crashed on heaven 4.0, but it takes around 4-5 loops before it crashes. so meaning its still not stable. what could be the issue here melody? any clue? anyway, my rig specs are in my sig. or is it really a bad overclocker perhaps?


Try it on games to see it its stable or not.
I can guess on gaming you wont have any problem.
While crashing take a screenshot of GPU-Z sensors tab and upload it to check it.


----------



## k0passus

If you have a factory OC'ed card, would there be a huge dfference between 1.2125v and 1.2150v?

Perhaps another question is, is the difference big enough to cause instability?
Thanks for any answer.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> If you have a factory OC'ed card, would there be a huge dfference between 1.2125v and 1.2150v?
> 
> Perhaps another question is, is the difference big enough to cause instability?
> Thanks for any answer.


The max voltage is 1.2125V, not 1.215V.
Mine gtx660's was better on 1.175V than 1.2125V.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The max voltage is 1.2125V, not 1.215V.
> Mine gtx660's was better on 1.175V than 1.2125V.


Thanks for the clarification. I figured it was a typing error, or something, cause I monitor this thread everyday, and I've never seen anyone reaching 1.2150V









Anyways, what you said last is very interesting to me. I thought that all 660's would be able to handle 1.2125v, but my card for example, has never even reached the stock boost clock of 1033, it keeps freezing when it reaches 1019MHz. I don't think this is a clock issue alone, but maybe a combination of unstable clock and voltage. I now always run my MSI 660's underclocked, and overvolted. In NvidiInspector for example, I have to reduce the base clock offset by 240Mhz (-240Mhz), and my Voltage offset is at +275mV. Thanks for the info once again!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I figured it was a typing error, or something, cause I monitor this thread everyday, and I've never seen anyone reaching 1.2150V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what you said last is very interesting to me. I thought that all 660's would be able to handle 1.2125v, but my card for example, has never even reached the stock boost clock of 1033, it keeps freezing when it reaches 1019MHz. I don't think this is a clock issue alone, but maybe a combination of unstable clock and voltage. I now always run my MSI 660's underclocked, and overvolted. In NvidiInspector for example, I have to reduce the base clock offset by 240Mhz (-240Mhz), and my Voltage offset is at +275mV. Thanks for the info once again!


Thats weird. At least should be able to run at its stock clocks, if not more.
At your case should boost 1098Mhz on games with temps under 70°C.
Perhaps you have VRMs heating issue? Can you measure with IR thermometer or by touch the temp surface of you card while throttles or freezes?
You are using the stock bios right?
GPU is still under warranty?
Upload a GPU-Z sensors tab screenshot when its close to freeze to check it.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Thats weird. At least should be able to run at its stock clocks, if not more.
> At your case should boost 1098Mhz on games with temps under 70°C.
> Perhaps you have VRMs heating issue? Can you measure with IR thermometer or by touch the temp surface of you card while throttles or freezes?
> You are using the stock bios right?
> GPU is still under warranty?
> Upload a GPU-Z sensors tab screenshot when its close to freeze to check it.


No, I'm not using stock BIOS. and I think it should still be under warranty. It's and MSI card, bought it a few months after it came out, so around late 2012.

It's a very strange thing. My temperatures (at least according to the sensors of NvidiaIsnpector, GPU-Z, Corsair Link, and FanSpeed) never reaches 60Celcius. Voltage is at 1.212, fan level is also around 30%. It's just that the GPU seems to constantly crash once the GPU usage hits 100%. It can run at 99% for a very long time, but it will spike up to 100% and then driver will crash. Another thing I find very annoying is when I downclock my card with NvidiaInspector, or MSI Afterburner, is when I -235MHz on the base clock offset, my GPU's max clock speed should be 1019. If I turn it to -236MHz (difference of 1MHz) the max GPU clock speed is at 954Mhz. I don't understand why this is happening, perhaps I can send you my current bios file and see if there is anyway the clock settings can be set so that I can actually get the 1018Mhz, the speeds seem to jump in large increments, which is rather annoying.

This is what I mean (Pay attention to the Current Clock speeds on the left side of window):

-235MHz



-236MHz



The estimated maximum, does show the correct change in MHz, but the Current Clock, drops down very far.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> No, I'm not using stock BIOS. and I think it should still be under warranty. It's and MSI card, bought it a few months after it came out, so around late 2012.
> 
> It's a very strange thing. My temperatures (at least according to the sensors of NvidiaIsnpector, GPU-Z, Corsair Link, and FanSpeed) never reaches 60Celcius. Voltage is at 1.212, fan level is also around 30%. It's just that the GPU seems to constantly crash once the GPU usage hits 100%. It can run at 99% for a very long time, but it will spike up to 100% and then driver will crash. Another thing I find very annoying is when I downclock my card with NvidiaInspector, or MSI Afterburner, is when I -235MHz on the base clock offset, my GPU's max clock speed should be 1019. If I turn it to -236MHz (difference of 1MHz) the max GPU clock speed is at 954Mhz. I don't understand why this is happening, perhaps I can send you my current bios file and see if there is anyway the clock settings can be set so that I can actually get the 1018Mhz, the speeds seem to jump in large increments, which is rather annoying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean (Pay attention to the Current Clock speeds on the left side of window):
> 
> -235MHz
> 
> 
> 
> -236MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated maximum, does show the correct change in MHz, but the Current Clock, drops down very far.


Well this doesnt help. GPU-Z sensor's tab screenshot while benching would help more. Also i can guess its a VRM overheating issue, which you can check it as told you.

BUT since card its under warranty, RMA it to relax


----------



## k0passus

Ugh, RMA is the last thing I want to do now... Any practical things I could try first beforehand? VRM coolers worth a try?


----------



## melodystyle2003

VRM is overheating? Have you checked it?

Touching (i mean remove the screws, the cooler and re install them) msi coolers void the warranty, so you have to be very careful.


----------



## k0passus

It feels hot to the touch. I can still put my finger on it, so I assume it's still in the safe zone. This is screenshot I took of GPU-Z while running Heaven 4.0 on High, with AAx2, and Tesselation Normal, 1080, Windowed



I just ran BF3 at 1019, and it does exactly like usual. It plays for about 20 minutes, then shuts down with a driver crash error. Took a screenshot of GPU-Z at the point of crash, which is at the point where Power Consumption and GPU load drops. So strange, cause now that I compare the two, BF3 is not as straining on the GPU as when I was running Heaven 4.0. Still Heaven is much more stable. Could this simply be a software issue then?



And the second pitcure you've indicated; thats where I tried to touch, I can still put my finger on it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

There is where you have to touch to check, but cant be done without removing the heatsink/cooler.


Try from the back side to this area:


GPU-Z despite the low core clocks looks ok (perhaps power consumption TDP is bit high).

Have to ask it excuse me: With stock bios you have same problems?


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have to ask it excuse me: With stock bios you have same problems?


Yup, I've had this issue pretty much ever since I bought the card. I modified the BIOS in order to be able to increase the Voltage, and turn off the factory OC. Not really sure if it was a successful mod, but perhaps you're willing to help me with that?

What really annoys me, is like I said before, I cannot set my core clock speed to 1018. If I drop it 1MHz below 1019, it goes straight to 954MHz. Dont know how to fix this.

This is a screenshot of me running Heaven 4.0 (exactly the same test as before), but this time instead of -235MHz, its at -236MHZ (on NvidiaInspector).



See how big the difference is, despite the fact that I only turn the clock speed down by 1MHz.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Yup, I've had this issue pretty much ever since I bought the card. I modified the BIOS in order to be able to increase the Voltage, and turn off the factory OC. Not really sure if it was a successful mod, but perhaps you're willing to help me with that?
> 
> What really annoys me, is like I said before, I cannot set my core clock speed to 1018. If I drop it 1MHz below 1019, it goes straight to 954MHz. Dont know how to fix this.
> 
> This is a screenshot of me running Heaven 4.0 (exactly the same test as before), but this time instead of -235MHz, its at -236MHZ (on NvidiaInspector).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how big the difference is, despite the fact that I only turn the clock speed down by 1MHz.


Well upload your bios to try.


----------



## revro

hi friends, i am leaving the club, just sold my 660ftw and am running a gb 780oc wf now









wish you all best
revro


----------



## k0passus

Couldn't upload a .rom file on here, so had to do it through this, let me know if it works, file name should be GK106.rom
pastelink.me/dl/d812ed#sthash.6Zqc7Hoe.dpuf


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> Couldn't upload a .rom file on here, so had to do it through this, let me know if it works, file name should be GK106.rom
> pastelink.me/dl/d812ed#sthash.6Zqc7Hoe.dpuf


Try this to see.

GK106_k0passus_mod1.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## k0passus

Cheers melodystyle2003!!! I'll give these a try and will update you on the progress ASAP. Thanks for the help so far by the way!


----------



## martinezmiguel

Hey guys i recently joined flash my bios following instruction it worked my problem is that now my driver crashes every time so now i just want it to work how do i flash over my original bios thanks please help


----------



## spicymeatabolle

if i want to sli 2 660's i need to keep the memory speed matching right? what about core clocks?

yea, i got some money so im gonna buy the second 660 while the money is flowing


----------



## Jury

Hi guys,

I'm new here. Someone told me that overclocking Gpus reduces their lifespans. Is it true? Please comment.

Thnks, just bought gtx 660 not sure if it is worth to overclock.

Thnks.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jury*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here. Someone told me that overclocking Gpus reduces their lifespans. Is it true? Please comment.
> 
> Thnks, just bought gtx 660 not sure if it is worth to overclock.
> 
> Thnks.


I think considering the price of the 660's nowadays, it is in my opinion not worth overclocking the GPU's. You're better off buying a second one and running them in SLI. Cost less than a GTX780, but near the same or better performance. In any case, I wouldn't bother messing about with the clocks, unless your card is showing signs of instability, then and only then is it worth trying to fiddle with the Voltage and clock speeds.


----------



## pre111

Wow thank you for the mod....


----------



## pre111

Hey Guys, I am new to the club. And new to overclocking GPUs I have an i7 3770 OC to 4.5 Also have 2 Asus gtx 660s oc in SLI. I have done the bios mod and all is fine. Also i have GPU Tweak installed should i nix that and use MSI afterburner instead? Could someone guide me into how to begin learning how to OC my GPUs please. My system specs are below. Thanks in advance

i7 3770 oc to 4.5
Asrock z77 extream4
2 x Asus 660 oc sli
ocz zx850w
CORSAIR H100 cooler
LG Bluray
Samsung 830 128gb ssd
Seagate Constellation.2 1TB


----------



## Jury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> I think considering the price of the 660's nowadays, it is in my opinion not worth overclocking the GPU's. You're better off buying a second one and running them in SLI. Cost less than a GTX780, but near the same or better performance. In any case, I wouldn't bother messing about with the clocks, unless your card is showing signs of instability, then and only then is it worth trying to fiddle with the Voltage and clock speeds.


oh i couldn't refund my card now, so im thinking sli.

btw i just tried the bios modding guide, but it doesn't work. Step 5: i hit 'Y and it closed afterwards. But nothing has been changed after restart.

I got this pic last time i pressed y



Pls help.

Thanks


----------



## Jury

just tried again, but it said ' EEE something erase failed" and closed. Any tips?


----------



## Jury

problem solved by using -- nvflash protect off


----------



## Avonosac

I'm looking at getting a 660 MAYBE for Folding TC, does anyone know if there is a list of reference cards out there, or are all 660 reference? Ideally what I want is a reference PCB with better VRMs model that I can hunt down...

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Hi guys,

first of thanks to Yungbenny911 my KFA GTX 660 EX OC has been running great at 1254MHz! I however, have quite a large problem...

I'm upgrading to a 780, and planning to sell my 660 to cover some of the costs. Unfortunately the backup of the original BIOS has long since been lost and the USB drive it was on failed just a couple of weeks ago









so I was wondering if anyone here had an *unmodified KFA2 GTX 660 EX OC BIOS* they could send me so I can flash it back to stock? If not, does anyone know of a way I could modify my current BIOS to return to stock?

Thanks in advanced to anyone that can give me a bit of guidance on what to do!


----------



## malmental

just keep it as is if the card runs sound and stable.
let the new owner worry about overclocking and target power, fan settings..


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Well it's stable in everything except Heaven. Heaven hates it even at 1215 (which is what the boost defaults too with this BIOS mod) with no memory boost, and although I'm yet to see a single game actually crash on it at the higher clocks I'm just a bit worried that whoever ends up buying it might not know what they are doing.

I'll definitely consider that as a last resort, but I'd really rather try and get hold of the original BIOS again, it just makes it easier on the person buying it, and it's still got warranty left on it so if it's at stock with warranty when I sell it to them then anything that happens from there on is their own decision.

I'm probably just being silly, but thanks for you help


----------



## malmental

go to GPU-Z database and search for original BIOS there..


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Unfortunately for me, they don't have it. Looks like I might be up **** creek without a paddle here...

EDIT:

Having a look now at the kgb.cfg file, couldn't I change the values and then flash the current ROM?

My only concern is getting the right voltages - currently in the .cfg there are these:

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 170 - *easy enough, back to 110*

# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

Does anyone have any idea how I would go about finding those values for my card's original BIOS? (or close enough that it doesn't matter anyway)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelBurstHD*
> 
> Unfortunately for me, they don't have it. Looks like I might be up **** creek without a paddle here...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Having a look now at the kgb.cfg file, couldn't I change the values and then flash the current ROM?
> 
> My only concern is getting the right voltages - currently in the .cfg there are these:
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 170 - *easy enough, back to 110*
> 
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how I would go about finding those values for my card's original BIOS? (or close enough that it doesn't matter anyway)


Search for your GPU on newegg, and go to the details section, and you would see all the stock clock speeds of your GPU there. Use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to open up your bios file, and you can restore it to stock clocks, and voltage







.

And just something for you to think about. I bought my GPU's for 400$, and i sold it for 410$ (one for 220$, and another for 190$), why? because i advertised that they clock at 1293Mhz, so i think you should also advertise that it clocks at 1254mhz, and leave the voltages @ 1.212, but reduce the clock speeds to stock clocks. You might be able to get more from the buyer if you do that


----------



## hammy67

hi all just got my one today. msi N660 TF 2GD5/OC.


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Search for your GPU on newegg, and go to the details section, and you would see all the stock clock speeds of your GPU there. Use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to open up your bios file, and you can restore it to stock clocks, and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And just something for you to think about. I bought my GPU's for 400$, and i sold it for 410$ (one for 220$, and another for 190$), why? because i advertised that they clock at 1293Mhz, so i think you should also advertise that it clocks at 1254mhz, and leave the voltages @ 1.212, but reduce the clock speeds to stock clocks. You might be able to get more from the buyer if you do that


Thanks a lot man, that helps a tonne! I've now essentially got a stock BIOS again. I'd love to do what you did and mention about the fact that they are clocked higher, it's just that damn Heaven Benchmark! It can play Battlefield 3 for hours on end, finish a whole course of 3DMark, survive MSI Kombustor without crashes yet if you just open 3DMark after <5 minutes the driver will stop responding. It's quite annoying, I've never had it crash in any game or other benchmark.

I guess it's just that if I bought a card that was advertised as being this super OC'd speed, I got it home and tried to run Heaven and it crashed I'd be pretty miffed.

- Strangely by editing it I can only make the boost clock be 1071.5 but originally it was 1072. I don't think anyone will notice though...
Thanks again for your help man, really appreciate it


----------



## Avonosac

What was the memory OC'd to? Try backing off on that for your heaven runs...

Also, does anyone know any reference board 660s with beefy VRMs I might want to purchase....?


----------



## mrkcchief

Hey I'm having a problem with my graphics card... one day I was playing guild wars 2 and then my computer screen went blank. So I rebooted and then after the "windows is loading" screen the screen once again became blank. I tried everything I could think of, system restore etc. I even wiped my computer and installed windows 7 (64 bit) from scratch, and still the same problem. However, I discovered that the screen would only go black on boot if I had new drivers installed for my 660. When I would install the drivers from the cd the card came with, it would boot up, but I couldn't play a game without the computer crashing and going blank.

And now I have put in my old card (an nvidia gtx 550 ti), installed the latest drivers, and windows booted up just fine.

So I am starting to think the 660 that I love is screwed, and I think it's due to overclocking. I didn't overclock very much at all I think. I raised the gpu to +60, memory to +250, which I based off of other people's settings that I found when I began researching how to oc. The temp was around 65-70 cel when playing games which I thought was a stable temp. I also turned the power target up ten percent to +110%.

If anyone can help me out and tell me what's wrong with my card I'd greatly appreciate it. And if you guys need more information if my post isn't descriptive enough, then I'll be glad to provide it. I just hope my card isn't toast, Rome 2 comes out in a month mad.gif .

(I forgot to say that it's an evga man. card)


----------



## Avonosac

Back up on the OC to stock, if that doesn't fix it.. you might need to talk about RMA after you revert to stock.


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> What was the memory OC'd to? Try backing off on that for your heaven runs...
> 
> Also, does anyone know any reference board 660s with beefy VRMs I might want to purchase....?


The memory was at stock







I'm happy to flash the BIOS back on if you've got any other suggestions though!


----------



## mrkcchief

it's not clocked anymore since I wiped my computer. Thanks for the reply


----------



## spicymeatabolle

what a nightmare.

i purchased a second 660 gtx, a evga superclocked and when i put it in, my pc suddenly slows to a crawl. i even reinstalled windows twice and it was still doing it. i tried a few games and the frame rate would drop on games.

it worked a bit better when i put the evga card as the master card but it was still slow. i removed the card and now its working fine again.

it seems the gpu was clocked a bit higher than the galaxy 660 (which i owned first)

im taking it back and hoping i can land a cheap galaxy 660 later this month.

also i got ripped off big time its 100 dollars more than it is online


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> also i got ripped off big time its 100 dollars more than it is online


Only for this return it asap.
The other problem perhaps was driver issue.


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Search for your GPU on newegg, and go to the details section, and you would see all the stock clock speeds of your GPU there. Use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to open up your bios file, and you can restore it to stock clocks, and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And just something for you to think about. I bought my GPU's for 400$, and i sold it for 410$ (one for 220$, and another for 190$), why? because i advertised that they clock at 1293Mhz, so i think you should also advertise that it clocks at 1254mhz, and leave the voltages @ 1.212, but reduce the clock speeds to stock clocks. You might be able to get more from the buyer if you do that


I've read through nearly every page on here now, and I'm really confused as to why as 1212mhz with the voltages @1.212 the driver crashes on Heaven. I noticed you seem to be the guy that fixed everyone else's problems through the thread Yungbenny911, any advice you can give me to get it Heaven stable so I can sell it for a little more?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelBurstHD*
> 
> I've read through nearly every page on here now, and I'm really confused as to why as 1212mhz with the voltages @1.212 the driver crashes on Heaven. I noticed you seem to be the guy that fixed everyone else's problems through the thread Yungbenny911, any advice you can give me to get it Heaven stable so I can sell it for a little more?


I believe the increased voltage and TDP has also raised your core clocks to instability. You can fix it by editing your bios, or just send your bios to a zip file and attach it to your next comment, and i'll do it myself


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe the increased voltage and TDP has also raised your core clocks to instability. You can fix it by editing your bios, or just send your bios to a zip file and attach it to your next comment, and i'll do it myself


Thanks a lot, I'll be honest I'd have no idea what to shoot for so I'll throw it your way









I included the original (I say original, it's the one I modified back to stock) and the 1212 voltage modded one, weren't sure which one you wanted to work from









Pixel660exoc.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i think it was that the memory/gpu was clocked much higher, causing the problems

which is funny, cause i went to buy the evga one and got the galaxy instead. had it gotten the evga back then i coulda easily matched it


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 660 MAYBE for Folding TC, does anyone know if there is a list of reference cards out there, or are all 660 reference? Ideally what I want is a reference PCB with better VRMs model that I can hunt down...
> 
> Cheers and thanks!


If you want a reference PCB, don't buy an ASUS card. I don't know which vendors has a reference pcb, though...

I was good for a GPU upgrade, and instead of buying a GTX780 for 800$, I bought a second GTX660 for 250$









No gpu overclock for now...
[email protected] 4.7Ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1039940


lame webcam pic -.-


----------



## Gonzo

Bio's flashed correctly
Crashes on Hair Demo~
Crashes On games
So I'm having this issue where when ever I load a game my display driver crashes. I can run benches all day long but for what ever reason it crashes on any game I try to load. Anyone know the solution to this issue.

Solutions tried so far:
Change drivers to an earlier date
Virus Scans etc
I'm a little shaky on using the kepler flasher tool, Mainly not sure what needs to be done to flash correctly.
Don't have original Bios/ Can't find it

All system info on my sig.

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelBurstHD*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I'll be honest I'd have no idea what to shoot for so I'll throw it your way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I included the original (I say original, it's the one I modified back to stock) and the 1212 voltage modded one, weren't sure which one you wanted to work from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel660exoc.zip 114k .zip file










Sorry i took this long. i've been buzy lately planning events here and there









Here is your file, use this one and tell me how it works for you

GTX 660.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzo*
> 
> Bio's flashed correctly
> Crashes on Hair Demo~
> Crashes On games
> So I'm having this issue where when ever I load a game my display driver crashes. *I can run benches all day long* but for what ever reason it crashes on any game I try to load. Anyone know the solution to this issue.
> 
> Solutions tried so far:
> Change drivers to an earlier date
> Virus Scans etc
> I'm a little shaky on using the kepler flasher tool, Mainly not sure what needs to be done to flash correctly.
> Don't have original Bios/ Can't find it
> 
> All system info on my sig.
> 
> Any help would be great
> Thanks


What benches are you talking about?

And BTW: send your moded bios to a zip file, and attach it to your next comment, i'll help you look into it.


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i took this long. i've been buzy lately planning events here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your file, use this one and tell me how it works for you
> 
> GTX 660.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you very much man, I'll give it a go now and report back. I'm really in no rush,you took the time to do it and I'm greatful enough for that in itself so thanks


----------



## Gonzo

GK106.zip 56k .zip file

Current Bios, Pulled from GPU-Z

When I say Benches I mean I'm using:
Furmark 1.11 Burn In and MSI Kumbustor 2.5 Burn In

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzo*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Current Bios, Pulled from GPU-Z
> 
> When I say Benches I mean I'm using:
> Furmark 1.11 Burn In and MSI Kumbustor 2.5 Burn In
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide


Don't use furmark or kumbustor anymore to stress test your GPU, use applications like Valley, or Heaven 4.0. Kepler GPU's throttle greatly in those two applications (if you notice the GPU clock speed area would say something like *-300Mhz* e.t.c), that's why you did not get a crash. Nvidia implemented something to make the GPU's run at lower speed (Mhz) to avoid permanent damage from running too hot in furmark and kumbostor or similar stress testing applications.

Try this bios: I reduced your Max boost clock to 1202Mhz, it was set to 1280Mhz before, and that explains why you get immediate crash.

GTX 660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Gonzo

Worked like a charm man thank you!! +rep


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzo*
> 
> Worked like a charm man thank you!! +rep


You're welcome


----------



## xquisit

My MSI afterburner keeps crashing, then my computer freezes. I'm trying to figure out if this is a motherboard issue or not. My drivers also crash afterwards, when the MSI afterburner crashes, and then my computer freezes. Sometimes I don't need my computer to show the two symptoms for it to freeze up. I am over-clocked pretty high, and I'm SLI hacked.

I can't revert to my stock BIOS, because I did flash my GPUs, but I did not save the stock ROM.

I believe this also happens with one GPU, they are both overclocked.

The power limit is set to 90%, but I believe 170% is now the max. I see my votlages ranging from 1.1-1.212v, and I'm not sure if this is why? My GTX 660s were just sent to me as a replacement for my 3 year old GTX470s. I should've asked for Tis, but I'm working with what I got. I wish IB-E would come out, or even HW-E (lol) so I can upgrade my motherboard and pinpoint my issues.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

where can i buy a cheap 660 gtx? maybe under 190 bucks.

can be used.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> where can i buy a cheap 660 gtx? maybe under 190 bucks.
> 
> can be used.


What's your location?


----------



## spicymeatabolle

Miami Florida.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> Miami Florida.


You can get this one, with rebate it's 169$









*LINK*


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i also found these just now

http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=76172&vpn=66NPH7DN6ZVZ&manufacture=Galaxy%20Technology&promoid=1062 same model i got now and i kinda want them to match after the headache i had with the evga superclocked

http://slickdeals.net/f/6174050-ASUS-GeForce-GTX-660-2GB-GDDR5-Video-Card-Tom-Clancy-s-Splinter-Cell-Blacklist-Game-Coupon-169-after-20-rebate-Free-Shipping


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I have Evga gtx660 superclocked 2gb and using precision x to oc my cards. I have flashed both cards and got the 1.2v and 170% tdp, and fans to 100%. But even when i oc them to 1175 on the core i get worse result in 3d mark vantage. Before the flash i was running 1168mhz on cores so its just a increase of 7mhz and i get worse result in 3dmark vantage? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## PixelBurstHD

Reporting back, it's working great, at default takes it 1150, and I've got it up to 1185MHz +350MHz on the memory clock and it's stable in Heaven! Either KFA2 EX OC's aren't the one's for going over 1200MHz stable or I've just got one with a bad PCB, but that little +115MHz on the core from stock does provide a significant increase in performance! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I solved my problem by oc the cards more then i did before. I now have them running at 1201mhz on the cores and i am at second place on the 3dmark vantage webplace.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4772523

So i am satiesfied with that result.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Now i messed some with the core mhz trying to reach a higher oc and now my 3dmarks score is less then befor?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4772570

Still running at 1201mhz wich seems to be my cards limit, and i have fans at 100% when benching and they dont reach cpu twemp where they throttle? Hmm strange, wonder what im doing wrong?

Can anyone edit my bios pls, so it runs at 1200mhz and not boost more then that? And so that the volt is like 1.9v maybe? Its "Evga gtx660 sc 2gb".

Hmm this is strange, now i reflashed my bios to stock and i get a better result running at 1175 core and get to second place on 3dmark vantage:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4772598 score 32464! So i get a better score running at 1175mhz then running on flashed bios at 1201mhz? And i checked logs and ther´s no sign of gpu´s throttling? Maybe my cpu throttles?


----------



## k0passus

Something anomalous has happened in my PC. Yesterday I installed a second GTX660 in my case. Exactly the same as I had before. The card that was in there originally was slightly older, and idled at around 38-39 Degrees Celcius. Now that the second GPU is in there, the idle temp of the original GPU is arounnd 32-35 Degrees Celcius. Not that I'm complaining, just really strange. Even the load temperatures are a few degrees lower than usual.

By the way, is there any possibility to change the clock speeds of the second GPU in an SLI set-up? It seems that in MSI afterburner or NvidiaInspector, I can only change the core clock speeds of the first GPU, is this correct?


----------



## k0passus

A quick question, and most likely very stupid to ask, but how important is it to RMA a GPU with ORIGINAL BIOS? You think it's allright to RMA something with a modded BIOS?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> A quick question, and most likely very stupid to ask, but how important is it to RMA a GPU with ORIGINAL BIOS? You think it's allright to RMA something with a modded BIOS?


Flash it back to stock before you send it over.


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Flash it back to stock before you send it over.


Copy that! Cheers!


----------



## maestro0428

I have two Asus 660GTX OC' in SLI. Love em. Good value for running Surround.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i gotta wait till monday for my second 660 to arrive









i really hope it works









can i install the card and use the current driver?


----------



## OverclockKat

Hey guys i'm new here








I have a GIGABYTE GTX 660 OC Version and i'm wondering if anyone of you ever overclocked an oc version? any gtx 660 oc version, doesn't have to be a gigabyte. just so i know what you guys are getting.
I know that an oc version doesn't have that much of an oc headroom .. i made a mistake by buying the oc version cause i thought i could get a bigger overclock by overclocking the oc version..

another question, if i were to get a new graphics card, should i get another gtx 660 the same one as my first so i could do an sli on it? or should i buy a non oc version of the gtx 660 so i could overclock it to a higher value rather than overclocking an oc version? or should i just buy something above the gtx 660? but i'm low on budget to get something above the gtx 660..


----------



## TylerUC

When i follow the steps and enter the cmd lines the voltage isnt found like it is on your screen shot.

cmd 660.png 660k .png file


----------



## maestro0428

I think you need an EVGA Classified card to mess with voltages since Nvidia had so many 690s nuke under too much pressure. Apparently the Keplers are more sensitive to voltage. As far as getting a second card, its the cheapest route to get more performance. You don't need the exact same card to SLI, just the same model. The driver will even out the clocks to the lower of the two values and if it doesn't, you can use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, just want to make sure this is normal. When playing BF3 if I have all the vid settings set to Ultra the core will fluctuate between 1135 and 1215Mhz. But if I set the vid settings within the game to medium the core stays steady at 1215Mhz. Seems kinda weird? Or is this normal?

It doesn't seem to affect game play at all or anything else.


----------



## TylerUC

Oh ok, so with my gigabyte card I am out of luck to OC. im currently run my gpu at 1133 clock and 1527 memory and its been stable at 950 voltage (stock). it seems raising it the core,mem or voltage any higher it either crashes the card to protect it or there is noit any real boost in performance.


----------



## maestro0428

I rarely overclock my gpus anymore. The only time I feel its really necessary is when a game runs a tad too slowly. I always OC my cpus though (cept my Xeons) as there seems to more of a tangible gain.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

ive now got 2 660's in sli

whats the best settings for them in games?


----------



## mrwoody1988

Hey guys. I've owned a 660 since they were released last year because it was a part of my 1st ever pc build. My question to you guys is what is the performance like of your 660's with quad core processors (since I assume you don't have i3's) I'm not too happy with mine since it struggles on medium settings on a lot of games and I'm starting to think it's my i3 3220 holding it back. I just wouldn't mind some feedback before I pull the trigger on buying an i5.


----------



## TylerUC

I just made a new pc a month ago (my first build) using a Gigabyte GTX 660 and an I5-3570k. My i5 is running at 4.2 ghz overclocked on stock voltage (anything higher, clock or voltage, causes instability) and my 660 runs at 1013 mhz stock and sometimes I oc that and the memory by 50. I rarely have glitches in games with these two paired together. I play shogun 2 fall of the samurai on ultra ( and I think 4x msaa), on 1920x1080 resolution. The Fps range from 30 to 60 generally which is nice and smooth game play, but if I tone down graphics it will see over 60. I cant real my haven benchmark right now, but on the extreme test I saw fps up to 125.







hope this helps. let me know if you need any thing else


----------



## TylerUC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> I rarely overclock my gpus anymore. The only time I feel its really necessary is when a game runs a tad too slowly. I always OC my cpus though (cept my Xeons) as there seems to more of a tangible gain.


Ya i've found oc the 660 isnt worth it. The stock runs everything fine. I think we, i know i do, just get caught up in others numbers and bench-marking we feel its necessary.


----------



## mrwoody1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerUC*
> 
> I just made a new pc a month ago (my first build) using a Gigabyte GTX 660 and an I5-3570k. My i5 is running at 4.2 ghz overclocked on stock voltage (anything higher, clock or voltage, causes instability) and my 660 runs at 1013 mhz stock and sometimes I oc that and the memory by 50. I rarely have glitches in games with these two paired together. I play shogun 2 fall of the samurai on ultra ( and I think 4x msaa), on 1920x1080 resolution. The Fps range from 30 to 60 generally which is nice and smooth game play, but if I tone down graphics it will see over 60. I cant real my haven benchmark right now, but on the extreme test I saw fps up to 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps. let me know if you need any thing else


Thanks for the reply mate. I completely forgot I had the unigine benchmark on my computer so I just tested it and lets just say my results are much lower than yours. I do wonder how much of the results rely on your cpu though since the i5 I'd be getting is the 3470 which can't be overclocked.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i want to run crysis 3, what is the best settings for the 660's in sli?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> i want to run crysis 3, what is the best settings for the 660's in sli?


Maxed out with adaptive vsync from nvidia panel set to on for crysis3.exe.


----------



## maestro0428

My settings for Crysis 3. Test System (Coolermaster CSX Mod)
3770k @4.5ghz
32GB 1600mhz
660GTX OC' SLI
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
AOC 23" LED IPS 1080p LCDs

Crysis 3 Settings
Resolution 5760x1080
AA Disabled
Texture Res. High
VSync Enabled
System Spec. Custom
Game Effects Medium
Object Medium
Particles Medium
Post Proc. High
Shading High
Shadows Medium
Water High
AF 16X
Motion Blur Medium
Lens Flare Yes

Fraps Benchmarks
Low FPS 28
Average FPS 39.784
High FPS 60


----------



## PorkchopExpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't use furmark or kumbustor anymore to stress test your GPU, use applications like Valley, or Heaven 4.0. Kepler GPU's throttle greatly in those two applications (if you notice the GPU clock speed area would say something like *-300Mhz* e.t.c), that's why you did not get a crash. Nvidia implemented something to make the GPU's run at lower speed (Mhz) to avoid permanent damage from running too hot in furmark and kumbostor or similar stress testing applications.
> 
> Try this bios: I reduced your Max boost clock to 1202Mhz, it was set to 1280Mhz before, and that explains why you get immediate crash.
> 
> GTX 660.zip 56k .zip file


this helped me out too! thanks! id get random crashes with flashed bios. would have to pull the clocks back everytime i started my computer. lost my original bios to a mushkin ssd.


----------



## TylerUC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwoody1988*
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate. I completely forgot I had the unigine benchmark on my computer so I just tested it and lets just say my results are much lower than yours. I do wonder how much of the results rely on your cpu though since the i5 I'd be getting is the 3470 which can't be overclocked.


I will run a test when I get home from work and post it if youd like to see mine. what is your 660 clock at? The 3570k is just 10-20 dollars more and you can overclock......but then u need a after market cooler. got mine off ebay from a guy who didn't overclock it and just used it to check if some motherboards work he says, its running great so far just cant oc past 4.2 w/o a big jump in voltage=not worth it for me. If heaven utilizes more then 2 cores an i5 will increase your score i would think, but im not sure if it does. Id have to check my data on my cpu when running.


----------



## mrwoody1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerUC*
> 
> I will run a test when I get home from work and post it if youd like to see mine. what is your 660 clock at? The 3570k is just 10-20 dollars more and you can overclock......but then u need a after market cooler. got mine off ebay from a guy who didn't overclock it and just used it to check if some motherboards work he says, its running great so far just cant oc past 4.2 w/o a big jump in voltage=not worth it for me. If heaven utilizes more then 2 cores an i5 will increase your score i would think, but im not sure if it does. Id have to check my data on my cpu when running.


It would be nice if you could upload the test results. I just downloaded gpuz but it for some reason refuses to work on my computer so I can't tell you and I don't know any other way of checking it. It would be a waste of money to buy a k model cpu since my motherboard doesn't support the feature.


----------



## TylerUC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwoody1988*
> 
> It would be nice if you could upload the test results. I just downloaded gpuz but it for some reason refuses to work on my computer so I can't tell you and I don't know any other way of checking it. It would be a waste of money to buy a k model cpu since my motherboard doesn't support the feature.


Hmm that's odd maybe it is the version of gpuz You have. I'm not sure I know there is a program called shark gpu that came with furmark. http://www.geeks3d.com/20110818/gpu-shark-0-5-2-released/

Well the other i5 you mentioned is a good choice also.


----------



## xK1LLSW1TCHx127

Hey guys, I have an EVGA GTX 660 SC and i see that there is an entire club for people with this card! I was hoping one of you might be able to help me out. My card is hitting 80 degrees in less than 30 minutes of furmark, and generally sits close to 80 while playing Witcher 2. Are there any alterations I can make to the stock EVGA Cooler to bring the temperatures down/ I'm hoping this card will last me at least another year, and I was hoping to get BF4 and playing it with this card, so I've been looking to bring the temperatures down a bit and pushing the clock a tiny bit higher to reach max performance. This is on my sig rig. Any advice would be much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## maestro0428

There isn't a whole lot you can do besides replace the heatsink with an aftermarket one. I suppose you could replace the TIM, but that will only knock off a degree or two. You can use MSI afterburner to increase its fan speed. More case airflow would help too.


----------



## TylerUC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerUC*
> 
> Hmm that's odd maybe it is the version of gpuz You have. I'm not sure I know there is a program called shark gpu that came with furmark. http://www.geeks3d.com/20110818/gpu-shark-0-5-2-released/
> 
> Well the other i5 you mentioned is a goodchoice also.


Here is my 660 on stock.

660 stock.jpg 148k .jpg file


----------



## TylerUC

660 stock.jpg 148k .jpg file


----------



## mrwoody1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerUC*
> 
> Hmm that's odd maybe it is the version of gpuz You have. I'm not sure I know there is a program called shark gpu that came with furmark. http://www.geeks3d.com/20110818/gpu-shark-0-5-2-released/
> 
> Well the other i5 you mentioned is a good choice also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerUC*
> 
> Here is my 660 on stock.
> 
> 660 stock.jpg 148k .jpg file


Thanks for the gpu shark thing,its worked,or atleast I think it has. It says I have 324 mhz on both mem clock and gpu which doesn't sound right. Do the exact values only show up when gaming or something? And that's a fair bit higher than my scores.


----------



## TylerUC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwoody1988*
> 
> Thanks for the gpu shark thing,its worked,or atleast I think it has. It says I have 324 mhz on both mem clock and gpu which doesn't sound right. Do the exact values only show up when gaming or something? And that's a fair bit higher than my scores.


That first heaven 4.0 screen shot was when my cpu was running at 3.8 oc, i updated my bios and it down clocked my cpu and ram. This screen shot is of my cpu at 4.2 ghz and my 660 at 1083 overclock and 1527 mem.

4.2ghz and 50 mhz oc on 660.png 426k .png file


Yes when idle my gpu runs at 324 also on both clocks. It will rise when gamin g or when its needed. You could also run hardware monitor I run this constantly in the corner of my machine as a gadget in the options. It does seem your i3 is bottle necking to me anyways.

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

hardware monitor.png 1718k .png file


----------



## kevinzone

Hi, i flashed this. it didnt work for me. instead it gave me an error. It didnt detect my card anymore. but i could still use it. So i decided to search a bit and found a person post a bios/rom file that was reverted back to stock. i flashed that and now whenever i plug in my 660 it gives me the error please plug in your pcie cables into this graphics card and the bios version/number is different too, so i know the flash worked. I'm on a 5800k so i have another graphics card but i cant use my 660 without gettings this error. So how do i flash it back or reset it? i have a gigabyte 660


----------



## Dylanren99

Does anyone else have this kind of problem with Skype? Read online it could be to do with Nvidia drivers?
Thanks


----------



## Killzinger

Hi!

I tried it, but it "bricked" my gpu. Gpu went crazy, drivers resetting 24/7, and then it went black. Tried reflashing it but my EEPROM is apparantly gone/erased. Any fix to this?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killzinger*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I tried it, but it "bricked" my gpu. Gpu went crazy, drivers resetting 24/7, and then it went black. Tried reflashing it but my EEPROM is apparantly gone/erased. Any fix to this?


attach your .ROM file (BIOS) to your next comment.


----------



## Killzinger

can't attach rom files









"Oops! You're trying to attach a type of file which is not allowed. Supported file types are: bmp, csv, doc, docx, gif, jpg, otf, pdf, png, ppt, pptx, psd, pub, rtf, ttf, txt, xls, xlsx, xml, and zip."

2.gif 21k .gif file


1.gif 21k .gif file

This is gpu-z though.

this is the rom file though.
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/442256/GK106-rom.html


----------



## kevinzone

i tried doing this, but then nvidia and gpuz started not to not recognize my card. and so i did a little searching and i saw someone post a rom that was reverted back to stock. And so i did that and now i cant use my card anymore. It says please attach your pcie cables to your graphics card. and the bios version and those numbers changed i noticed. I'm on a 5800k so i can still use my computer but wheneveri plug my 660 in i cant use it. So how can i fix it? I'm planning to go exchange it since i just got it, but anything i can do?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killzinger*
> 
> can't attach rom files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oops! You're trying to attach a type of file which is not allowed. Supported file types are: bmp, csv, doc, docx, gif, jpg, otf, pdf, png, ppt, pptx, psd, pub, rtf, ttf, txt, xls, xlsx, xml, and zip."
> 
> 2.gif 21k .gif file
> 
> 
> 1.gif 21k .gif file
> 
> This is gpu-z though.
> 
> this is the rom file though.
> http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/442256/GK106-rom.html


Try this rom file.

660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Killzinger

IMG_0414.JPG 1939k .JPG file


This is what happens.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Your card is overclocked to much turn it down it is that way when you first do the custom bios


----------



## evo3

Hi all,

Having some trouble unlocking the bios that came with my EVGA GTX 660 Superclocked.

The bios is 80.06.58.00.60

I've attached it here. I've seen a few posts with similar errors. I'm getting the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets." when running kgb to unlock

EDIT: Got it using "Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25" and nvflash. Very cool tool. Took some experimenting, but it's working the way I want. You can even put the Kepler Bios Tweaker in the nvflash folder and it brings up an option to flash.


----------



## Killzinger

How can I clock it down when msi afterburner doesn't find it?

Only device manager that finds the gpu and nvflash.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Hey all,

I bought a 660GTX some time ago but ran into a little snafu whilst trying to connecto 3 Acer X1261P Projectors to them.. the 1 card uses a DVI-D, DVI-I and Display port connector now I am wondering why done these card manufactutrers use 2 DVI-I Connectors vs the DVI-D Ones??

In case you wondering why the need for the I versions my DLP PRojectors use an VGA Connection so I need the option of a Analog connector.. and they don't make a DVI-D to VGA Adapter that can pass a 120hz signal.. they make a 120hz Displayport but not the other converter kinda stinks but hey I just need to buy 2 cards I guess win win for the video card companies and a win / loss for me


----------



## DaPuppet007

So I went ahead and did the ASUS UEFI Hybrid Bios flash on my 660 TOP. I see that Kepler Bios Tweaker still reads it correctly, does this mean I can modify this type of bios safely and reflash?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Nevermind. It looks like you can.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I bought a 660GTX some time ago but ran into a little snafu whilst trying to connecto 3 Acer X1261P Projectors to them.. the 1 card uses a DVI-D, DVI-I and Display port connector now I am wondering why done these card manufactutrers use 2 DVI-I Connectors vs the DVI-D Ones??
> 
> In case you wondering why the need for the I versions my DLP PRojectors use an VGA Connection so I need the option of a Analog connector.. and they don't make a DVI-D to VGA Adapter that can pass a 120hz signal.. they make a 120hz Displayport but not the other converter kinda stinks but hey I just need to buy 2 cards I guess win win for the video card companies and a win / loss for me


Get a DVI-I splitter


----------



## rpellumbi

Yeah quick question. So everytime I launch a game or benchmark it crashes, and this started happening after the flash. So how do I revert back to the stock rom?

Please and Thank You


----------



## bittbull187

If you backed up your .rom file just flash it back the same way


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone looking to sell an ASUS direct DC2O GTX660 ?

If so, how much?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone that can mod my 2 bioses for my 2 evga gtx660 sc? I need them flashed to stock speed they are running now,and the tdp to 170% and volt to 1.2v and fans to 100%max. Would be very happy if anyone could mod those 2 bioses for me and +rep ofc









80.06.28.00.60.zip 57k .zip file


80.06.10.00.61.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

What am i doing wrong? I flashed with kepler.exe and nvflas -4 -5 -6 and got the cards unlocked then i raised the core mhz from 1161mhz to 1188mhz and power target to 120% and i get about 1k less points with the higher clock?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Yungbenny where are you when i need you?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Yungbenny where are you when i need you?


I can't mod it on my macbook. I haven't been on my desktop, and i'll be back this weekend. But if you can't wait, you can use the one i provided for someone else before. I believe that person also had an EVGA 660 GPU

Click Here


----------



## Marc79

I have a quick question.

Does anyone know if GTX 660 SLI can handle 2560x1440 resolution? I have an Asus monitor coming in the mail, and would like to know if medium to high settings in games with no AA is possible with around 60fps.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone know if GTX 660 SLI can handle 2560x1440 resolution? I have an Asus monitor coming in the mail, and would like to know if medium to high settings in games with no AA is possible with around 60fps.


I would say that 2 660's in SLi would work out great for you.

Check this out for some high res number of 660's in SLi

Honestly, 660's in SLi is what they are made for. The 192bit bus becomes a virtual non-issue when in SLI. They run cool, OC right up to 1215 almost guaranteed (with a voltage help from a Bios mod), and rock in SLi scaling.










Mine run BF3 at ultra everything 1920x1200 (except AA, I use FXAA) @ frame cap of 62fps and stay right around 55% usage each. I do allow the drivers to use adaptive performance and the cards hang out around 1045mhz in game, but will hit up to 1215 is needed... then obviously there is a ton of headroom still at that speed.


----------



## Marc79

ok thanks. As long as I could play at decent settings with 40-60 fps I'd be set for awhile.


----------



## Tempestwolf

i just got a Evga 660 gtx overclocked yesterday. i didn't know about the inconstant clock speeds i was used to my 460. well i played with inspector but my clock speeds kept going weird and freezing at all different speeds. so i defaulted it. It seems to be working going down to 324 to 1046 etc but the 1176 concerns me i dont want to fry my card. now silly me i forgot what the boost speed looked like before i did it.. When i play games that use boost i see 1176 where the boost speed says it set at 1111. i wasn't sure if i messed up my card or its normal.


----------



## Xiphos

you won't damage your card if you leave everything at defaults.

on another note, does any Asus owners have the UEFI bios for the GTX 660 DC2 cards?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> you won't damage your card if you leave everything at defaults.
> 
> on another note, does any Asus owners have the UEFI bios for the GTX 660 DC2 cards?


I have it for the DC2T. There is a utility provided on your product support page that will update you to the new hybrid bios provided you also have an Asus motherboard.


----------



## Tempestwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> you won't damage your card if you leave everything at defaults.
> 
> on another note, does any Asus owners have the UEFI bios for the GTX 660 DC2 cards?


so it boosting to 1176 is normal? just want to make sure i didnt mess it up.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempestwolf*
> 
> so it boosting to 1176 is normal? just want to make sure i didnt mess it up.


Yeah that's normal


----------



## Tempestwolf

cool ty


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone know if GTX 660 SLI can handle 2560x1440 resolution? I have an Asus monitor coming in the mail, and would like to know if medium to high settings in games with no AA is possible with around 60fps.


another thing to add to the already good advice you have received. If you can find GTX 680 benchmarks for 1440p then that will give you an idea. Two 660's perform just slightly better than a 680 when they are scaling well.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> I have it for the DC2T. There is a utility provided on your product support page that will update you to the new hybrid bios provided you also have an Asus motherboard.


I DON'T have an Asus Board per my sig you see, that's why I am asking if any forum members have the BIOS so I can flash it myself via nvflash.


----------



## battleaxe

Do you mean the modded bios or the original? I have the modded one handy. But it seems I have to change the file type or something? IDK I tried to upload it but it didn't take.


----------



## battleaxe

Here's my validation. Stable at 1241Mhz at boost in game. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/69hrf/


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> I DON'T have an Asus Board per my sig you see, that's why I am asking if any forum members have the BIOS so I can flash it myself via nvflash.


Good luck. One important thing to keep in mind from the Asus forum is once you flash this uefi/legacy bios you can't flash back to legacy only.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwx67AptzsgMSktvWlJucWNHRTg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Nicklep

Hello, I followed the instructions and flashed the gpu bios. Then I downloaded nvidia hair demo but it crashed almost immediately and my display began flashing partially so I reinstalled nvidia drivers and now flashing is gone. However, gpu-z shows 1.220mV
What would be the best way to overclock it now? I have asus gtx660 dcII
Is there way to unflash it?


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklep*
> 
> Hello, I followed the instructions and flashed the gpu bios. Then I downloaded nvidia hair demo but it crashed almost immediately and my display began flashing partially so I reinstalled nvidia drivers and now flashing is gone. However, gpu-z shows 1.220mV
> What would be the best way to overclock it now? I have asus gtx660 dcII
> Is there way to unflash it?


You might need to down clock it a little. The 1.22 mV increases the max boost and it may be boosting past stable. I believe this is explained better on first post.


----------



## WedgieSock321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklep*
> 
> Hello, I followed the instructions and flashed the gpu bios. Then I downloaded nvidia hair demo but it crashed almost immediately and my display began flashing partially so I reinstalled nvidia drivers and now flashing is gone. However, gpu-z shows 1.220mV
> What would be the best way to overclock it now? I have asus gtx660 dcII
> Is there way to unflash it?


You have to down clock it in msi afterburner I had to do about -55 mhz to get it stable or 1200mhz


----------



## Artistar

Got my Gigabyte 660 back today: only thing is it's not recognised by GPU-Z(got a validation).....any ideas why?

Edit:

Having gone into Device Drivers, I updated the driver on the other GTX.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fq6wr/



but I notice theirs no PCI-E 3.0, it only shows PCI-E 2.0?

On the second try it came up with this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnne4/


----------



## bittbull187

try a re seat clear cmos then see


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> try a re seat clear cmos then see


Thanks but it sorted itself out, maybe it was the restart.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mm6ah/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cw3nw/


----------



## bittbull187

Yea sli set ups are picky sometimes ... Ive had to install in slot order before as well , good job and happy benching hehe


----------



## Artistar

My GPU-Z screenshot of my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC's in SLI.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5yu8s/


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hopefully we get some 3dmark?


----------



## stevebd62

wheres is the form to join?


----------



## MillerLite1314

the OP moved over to 770's a while ago but i am going to see if i can take over the thread and get it back up and running with member lists and a sig again. i will post again as soon as i figure something out.


----------



## Marc79

If you could do that it would be great, I would also like to join too.


----------



## MillerLite1314

I emailed the pm'd the OP to see what we could do. I plan to have these cards for another 2 years. I'm not the most knowledgeable about them but I know there are plenty here who are because they've helped me plenty of times.


----------



## Yungbenny911

There is something up with OCN... The thread's first post shows only this, but when i hit the Edit button, it shows all the complete files i had there before











....

OK: I fixed it. I changed a comma (,) to a full stop (.), and hit the save button, and it shows up fine again. You guys can join the club


----------



## battleaxe

I have no plans on selling mine either. I'll wait for the 8 series at least.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is something up with OCN... The thread's first post shows only this, but when i hit the Edit button, it shows all the complete files i had there before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> OK: I fixed it. I changed a comma (,) to a full stop (.), and hit the save button, and it shows up fine again. You guys can join the club






cool, glad to see you're still hangin around the club


----------



## DaPuppet007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have no plans on selling mine either. I'll wait for the 8 series at least.


Same here. I'm looking forward to the 860.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I am considering getting another 660 since they seem to be always on sale or have a pretty good rebate. But I was wondering if my seasonic 650 psu would handle it. I am thinking it would, but I am not a hundred percent positive


----------



## Xiphos

your seasonic 650W will do just fine with SLI 660s!


----------



## battleaxe

Agreed, I bought a 700 watter, but only did so because of a special sale. Wattage calculations indicate 600 watts would be more than enough with a little safety built in... So 650 should be no problem for you.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Sweet, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## k0passus

I say I can't be happier than running 660's in SLI. The amount of money I paid for this would get me a 770 or a 680, and these two outperform both the 770 and 680. I'm able to run BF3 on the medium preset in the End Game maps at an average of 90FPS, without overclocking my cpu. These things are beast!


----------



## mouacyk

I still can't get a 770 or 680 for $240, and my 660's beat either in 3dmark.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I still can't get a 770 or 680 for $240, and my 660's beat either in 3dmark.


Yup, SLI'ing two cheaper GPU's is always more cost effective as opposed to one boring single GPU







.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yup, SLI'ing two cheaper GPU's is always more cost effective as opposed to one boring single GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unless you can get the boring single GPU a fair bit cheaper.....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Unless you can get the boring single GPU a fair bit cheaper.....


Even if you got it cheaper, you'll still get better performance from the two GPU's in SLI. Like my previous 660's VS my single 770.

*660's @ 1293Mhz*


*770 @ 1372Mhz
*

Even with much higher clock speed, my SLI 660's are still 15.2% faster


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Even if you got it cheaper, you'll still get better performance from the two GPU's in SLI. Like my previous 660's VS my single 770.
> 
> *660's @ 1293Mhz*
> 
> 
> *770 @ 1372Mhz
> *
> 
> Even with much higher clock speed, my SLI 660's are still 15.2% faster


I appreciate what you're saying Yungbenny911, it's the fact that I scored a Zotac reference GTX 780 off of fleaBay for £440 which at the least is £95 cheaper than the cheapest 780, retail.


----------



## maestro0428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I am considering getting another 660 since they seem to be always on sale or have a pretty good rebate. But I was wondering if my seasonic 650 psu would handle it. I am thinking it would, but I am not a hundred percent positive


I am running my 660SLI on a Seasonic 620w (along with a ton of other stuff) and never had an issue.


----------



## kremtok

Just dropped in my EVGA GTX 660 a couple of days ago. It's in a dedicated folding system and I'm getting about 45k PPD. With all settings at default, it's boosting to 1149MHz at 1162mV. Temperature is about 75°C at 49% fan speed.

This is about double the performance of my old GTX 560 (non-Ti) but it uses substantially less power. At $0.35 / kWh, every little bit helps, so I'm very happy with the card.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Just dropped in my EVGA GTX 660 a couple of days ago. It's in a dedicated folding system and I'm getting about 45k PPD. *With all settings at default, it's boosting to 1149MHz at 1162mV*. Temperature is about 75°C at 49% fan speed.


Those 660's SC boost nicely out of the box. They have 1111 boost clock, but boost to around 1150 easily at stock, mine boost to 1163 at stock. Its a nice card for the money. I paid 365 for both after taxes.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> I am running my 660SLI on a Seasonic 620w (along with a ton of other stuff) and never had an issue.


Thanks, good to know. Hopefully I can save up enough so I can get another one later this month or next month. As long as I get it before Battlefield 4 comes out, I will be happy.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Those 660's SC boost nicely out of the box. They have 1111 boost clock, but boost to around 1150 easily at stock, mine boost to 1163 at stock. Its a nice card for the money. I paid 365 for both after taxes.


Edit:
I reflashed the bios on mine to boost around 1202. I had them up around 1250 but certain games like BF3 and Metro LL would crash so I down tuned them. I love the Superclocked editions. It's summer in Hawaii though so my cards will top out around 90C during an afternoon gaming session.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Edit:
> I reflashed the bios on mine to boost around 1202. I had them up around *1250* but certain games like BF3 and Metro LL would crash so I down tuned them. I love the Superclocked editions. It's summer in Hawaii though so my cards will top out around 90C during an afternoon gaming session.


That seems a lot, 1202 is still a hefty amount. In order to get those numbers does the bios have to be flashed? I'm new to overclocking, never have personally overclocked my cards. And in Far Cry 3 at max settings, the first card got up to 85C, which I've never seen before when running single card.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Edit:
> I reflashed the bios on mine to boost around 1202. I had them up around 1250 but certain games like BF3 and Metro LL would crash so I down tuned them. I love the Superclocked editions. It's summer in Hawaii though so my cards will top out around 90C during an afternoon gaming session.


Summer in Hawaii, eh? What's that like


----------



## joej323

I'm sorry if it is written somewhere between page 2 and 143, but will the BIOS modding in the OP work for dual cards?


----------



## joej323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> I am running my 660SLI on a Seasonic 620w (along with a ton of other stuff) and never had an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good to know. Hopefully I can save up enough so I can get another one later this month or next month. As long as I get it before Battlefield 4 comes out, I will be happy.
Click to expand...

I should mention that I'm running two EVGA FTW Sig2 660s off of a 5 year old Antec Earthwatts 650W PSU... you'll be fine


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> That seems a lot, 1202 is still a hefty amount. In order to get those numbers does the bios have to be flashed? I'm new to overclocking, never have personally overclocked my cards. And in Far Cry 3 at max settings, the first card got up to 85C, which I've never seen before when running single card.


Depends on how far you are trying to push the card. The bios flash brings max voltage up allowing faster clock speeds. The big issue i've had is getting the memory and core clock to sink closer to 1300 which was my goal. I haven't pushed them too far since temps get in the way while gaming. I'm still relatively "new" as well but have experimented with it. For the most part what I have seen is these cards topping out around 1250-1300 with reference coolers and there are some exceptions especially with bigger aircoolers like asus, msi, and gigabyte.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Summer in Hawaii, eh? What's that like


Stupid hot inside my house. We don't have any air conditioning at all, just floor fans. I've actually considered buying a window unit and the connecting a hose to it to direct part of the cold air flow directly into my case. My H80i has my 3570k at a 35C idle but I know it could be much lower.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Just finished overclocking my 3570k and ran a bench to see improvements. Pretty substantial for 4.7GHz. I'll dig up my scores from my 4300 for comparison. Time to play with my card clocks again. 8k is soo close.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joej323*
> 
> I'm sorry if it is written somewhere between page 2 and 143, but will the BIOS modding in the OP work for dual cards?


flash them individually, then yeah.


----------



## joej323

I have slightly different models of EVGA 660s (a Superclocked Sig2 and a FTW Sig2) and flashed them with matching firmware, and they started crashing at stock speeds. And since I'm dumb and didn't back up my bios, both of my cards now think they're both Superclocked Sig 2s...

EDIT:

I have a 2661 and a 2663, and they think they're 2662s...


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joej323*
> 
> I have slightly different models of EVGA 660s (a Superclocked Sig2 and a FTW Sig2) and flashed them with matching firmware, and they started crashing at stock speeds. And since I'm dumb and didn't back up my bios, both of my cards now think they're both Superclocked Sig 2s...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have a 2661 and a 2663, and they think they're 2662s...


Look here for stock bioses and flash them to stock invidually:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/

I have 2 evga gtx660´s sc, and i notice on the sticker on the cards that they have different stock bioses. If i mod my bios do i have to mod each bios individually and flash them individually? Cause when i flashed them witha modded bios last time the cards started to downclock themselves badly. And the only thing i had modded in the bios was to have fans go to 100%,the volt to 1.2v and the tdp to 200'% or whatever is max. Could those issues come from me not flashing and modding each bios invidually?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Look here for stock bioses and flash them to stock invidually:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/
> 
> I have 2 evga gtx660´s sc, and i notice on the sticker on the cards that they have different stock bioses. If i mod my bios do i have to mod each bios individually and flash them individually? Cause when i flashed them witha modded bios last time the cards started to downclock themselves badly. And the only thing i had modded in the bios was to have fans go to 100%,the volt to 1.2v and the tdp to 200'% or whatever is max. Could those issues come from me not flashing and modding each bios invidually?


You should flash them individually. Also when you flash them you will need to downclock them because they can "overclock themselves" and will crash on you. you'll have to slide your clock speed into the negatives in precision x or a similar program to find a good speed that will work. I took the bios from one card and modded and flashed it to each card individually. After which I talked to youngben to figure out my issues. With the clarification I downclokced them in precision x to an "acceptable" level for myself and then using nvtweaker I flashed each card individually again with my custom bios.


----------



## joej323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Look here for stock bioses and flash them to stock invidually:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/


Wow... When I looked there yesterday, I couldn't for the life of me find the correct ones, but now I see them....


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joej323*
> 
> Wow... When I looked there yesterday, I couldn't for the life of me find the correct ones, but now I see them....


Glad to hear it, let us know how it goes


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> You should flash them individually. Also when you flash them you will need to downclock them because they can "overclock themselves" and will crash on you. you'll have to slide your clock speed into the negatives in precision x or a similar program to find a good speed that will work. I took the bios from one card and modded and flashed it to each card individually. After which I talked to youngben to figure out my issues. With the clarification I downclokced them in precision x to an "acceptable" level for myself and then using nvtweaker I flashed each card individually again with my custom bios.


Thank you for your answer, i see you are running sli with evga gtx660 sc´s as me. whats your max stable oc? Mine is 1175mhz on the cores and 400mhz on memory. But i want at least 1200mhz on cores. i + rep you for answering me as well '









Anyone that knows much about modding bios for gtx 660´s can you pls help me to mod my 2 bioses pls? I want them to run at stock speed,have 100% on running the fan,1.2volt and max tdp.

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/449842/80-06-28-00-60-rom.html and http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/449843/80-06-10-00-61-rom.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Thank you for your answer, i see you are running sli with evga gtx660 sc´s as me. whats your max stable oc? Mine is 1175mhz on the cores and 400mhz on memory. But i want at least 1200mhz on cores. i + rep you for answering me as well '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows much about modding bios for gtx 660´s can you pls help me to mod my 2 bioses pls? I want them to run at stock speed,have 100% on running the fan,1.2volt and max tdp.
> 
> http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/449842/80-06-28-00-60-rom.html and http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/449843/80-06-10-00-61-rom.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You're welcome. I love these cards. Due to my location I have my cards boosting to 1202mhz for total stability. I was running around 1250mhz but they would crash in certain games like bf3 and metro LL. heat is an issue for me with these cards due to where I live.

I can take a look at the bios when I get home tonight and set them for you. If you don't feel like waiting there is a program called nvtweaker that allows you to set all the clocks, volts, and fan speeds. Its pretty simple to use as I used it to set the "base" for my cards.


----------



## Mallikarim

Hello everyone.I'm rather a beginner overlocker tho i've read stuff and am in the know, at least the basics.

I have a Gigabyte 660 OC and its default clocks are 1033/1502.

Now I've been using EVGA Precision X and for the life of me I cant get it to 1.175. Even if I crank up the overvoltage thingy to the max, when running Heaven Benchmark 4.0 it boosts up to 1228 ( my OC atm is 1093/1550 ) and it seems pretty stable, I can definetly see an improvement in FPS.Like 4-4.5 FPS actually. But I dunno if 1.175 is needed but im just curious why does it not work. I mean I dont necessariliy want to do the whole bios replacing thing to 1.212 but does it not go to 1.175 without it?

I mean look at this ..http://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-gtx-660-overclock-2gb-graphics-card-review/14/

Same card and these guys claim they had it stable at those levels.And its the same card

Usually if I go like 1033 + 50 on core and then put like 100-150 in EVGA on memory , in Unigine Heaven Benchmark at some point power starts to throttle and boost goes up and down up and down.And these guys seem to get an enourmous overclock.


----------



## kipkeston

I just wanted to drop a note on this thread

I have the ASUS GTX660-DC2O-2GD5

To get nvflash to work, I had to run nvflash --protectoff first, then run nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom


----------



## alanQtrmaine

New to the club. Maybe the First Galaxy GTX660 here. Just performed the volt mod. Able to get 3dMark 11 gpu score of 7083.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7178296

Still working on optimizing that.









Most I could get on the stock bios with galaxy tuner plus was gpu score of 7013 on 3dMark 11

Hoping to expand that later with a better Motherboard and an FX 83xx chip later on down the road.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Just ran Heaven 4.0

High settings full screen



Had to declock slightly to run extreme. (not full screen.)


----------



## kremtok

Now folding at 1201MHz, 1175 mV. 24/7 stable!


----------



## Mallikarim

Well my gigabyte gtx 660 wont go past 1.162 , so not even 1175. I thought Bios flashing was for 1.2+. Got it to run stable at 1202 in games and that's it. It might run ok at 1215 but it throttles sometimes so im ok with this. But still do card usually go up to 1175? Or are they usually 1.162.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Well my gigabyte gtx 660 wont go past 1.162 , so not even 1175. I thought Bios flashing was for 1.2+. Got it to run stable at 1202 in games and that's it. It might run ok at 1215 but it throttles sometimes so im ok with this. But still do card usually go up to 1175? Or are they usually 1.162.


If your using EVGA PrevisionX you can set it to always be a full speed. (click the voltage button, should be the bottom most button next to the voltage slider)

I noticed prior to me using that feature it would run at 1.15 for most clocks until the memory usage was at 400mhz or higher than I'd start to see some 1.21v


----------



## coldfear

Hi, this is my first post i think, so here is my problem. I have a gigabyte gtx 660 windforce --- http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov. The problem is that gkb is not recognizing my voltage offsets in bios, no matter the version of kgb, and it stops When i try to unlock it get me this:

.

The bios of my card is version f30 and on gigabyte site there is only f12 so according to gb i cant flash previous bios, but i took this bios- eg f12, kgb did unlock it, flash it, but i got artifacts and the card is unusable. I reverted to the original bios f30 so i need some help for this bios to be unlock.
This is my original bios, i want to unlock it change fans 20-100, power 150, and voltage 1.18-1.2.

GK106.zip 122k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## EtoileYuki

New to the club!









I'm folding at 1189/1752MHz @1.1875V (Sorry, no screenshots uploaded yet, I'll do it tonight)

By the way, is it normal that I can achieve a more advanced OC @1.1875V than @1.2125V ? I've got a MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC (It was already overclocked out of the box ).


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldfear*
> 
> Hi, this is my first post i think, so here is my problem. I have a gigabyte gtx 660 windforce --- http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov. The problem is that gkb is not recognizing my voltage offsets in bios, no matter the version of kgb, and it stops When i try to unlock it get me this:
> 
> .
> 
> The bios of my card is version f30 and on gigabyte site there is only f12 so according to gb i cant flash previous bios, but i took this bios- eg f12, kgb did unlock it, flash it, but i got artifacts and the card is unusable. I reverted to the original bios f30 so i need some help for this bios to be unlock.
> This is my original bios, i want to unlock it change fans 20-100, power 150, and voltage 1.18-1.2.
> 
> GK106.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Here you are! I used KeplerBiosTweaker 1.25 and unlocked everything as you said









If I were you, I would wait for someone else to fix it, but if you're in a hurry, just go ahead.. Did you try to dump you BIOS a second time? Maybe, the dump just failed.. And that's why it isn't working.

GK106.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Here you are! I used KeplerBiosTweaker 1.25 and unlocked everything as you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would wait for someone else to fix it, but if you're in a hurry, just go ahead.. Did you try to dump you BIOS a second time? Maybe, the dump just failed.. And that's why it isn't working.
> 
> GK106.zip 245k .zip file


+ REP







Thanks for your effort.

It would be awesome if you guys can help each other out, that's the only way to keep the club going. If you know you can help someone else fix something, don't turn a blind eye. I would love to help everyone, but i'm mostly not on my PC, because i'm always out of the house.


----------



## coldfear

I did dump it twice but no avail. I'll try kepler tweaker, but i want it like all gtx660 users







. Thanks anyway.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> + REP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your effort.
> 
> It would be awesome if you guys can help each other out, that's the only way to keep the club going. If you know you can help someone else fix something, don't turn a blind eye. I would love to help everyone, but i'm mostly not on my PC, because i'm always out of the house.


No problem! I'm looking forward to do my best !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldfear*
> 
> I did dump it twice but no avail. I'll try kepler tweaker, but i want it like all gtx660 users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks anyway.


They both do the same thing.. KeplerBiosTweaker just come with more options and a GUI


----------



## coldfear

Ok, it's stable now @1200Mhz- max boost, 65 g max, 1.2v, 150% power. Thinking now of a sli but if i find some really cheap, i am a really cheap bas...rd







.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldfear*
> 
> Ok, it's stable now @1200Mhz- max boost, 65 g max, 1.2v, 150% power. Thinking now of a sli but if i find some really cheap, i am a really cheap bas...rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sli gtx is really nice and very worth the price, i have Evga gtx660 sc sli and they perform as good as a unclocked titan







In fact better then a unclocked titan :O And my cards clocks very bad.

If i compare 3dmark11 my rig outperforms this rig by approx 150 points









Intel Core i7-4770K
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> No problem! I'm looking forward to do my best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both do the same thing.. KeplerBiosTweaker just come with more options and a GUI


Bienvenue et bonjour. Good to have another person on board with some tricks up there sleeve.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Hey,
i have a gtx 660 sli zotac and i want to overclock them.
so i want to mod both of their bios - is the guide in the main page still good?
do i need to update the bios of both the cards separately?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Hey,
> i have a gtx 660 sli zotac and i want to overclock them.
> so i want to mod both of their bios - is the guide in the main page still good?
> do i need to update the bios of both the cards separately?


I just did the steps on the first page the other day and it worked great for me.

Also there is keplerbiostweaker mentioned on this page and I might try that later.

I believe you do need to do both cards separately. I would do the bios/volt mod to one card at a time (meaning one card installed on the mobo at a time). Also find a good clock for each card and set both card to the max of the slower of the two. Then install both in sli and enjoy.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Bienvenue et bonjour. Good to have another person on board with some tricks up there sleeve.


Merci !!








Glad to see that I can help some people here even if I'm noob









KeplerBiosTweaker also allows you to play with the stock clocks and the boost table ( just be careful while you're playing with these settings ^^ )


----------



## Mitrailleuse

i need help,
i used the guide in the first page and it all went good but i don't know if that changed the bios for both my cards.
when i use EVGA precision i do see 170% tdp,1.212Mv and 100% fan speed,
but how can i make sure it works for both?i am syncing the cards clocks.
i tried raising the the tdp to 170% and the voltage to 1.212Mv and put 107+on gpu(for 1100 on gpu clock),but it still crashes.
should i try to remove the top card and flash the second card?
or should i flash them both again separately?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I just did the steps on the first page the other day and it worked great for me.
> 
> Also there is keplerbiostweaker mentioned on this page and I might try that later.
> 
> I believe you do need to do both cards separately. I would do the bios/volt mod to one card at a time (meaning one card installed on the mobo at a time). Also find a good clock for each card and set both card to the max of the slower of the two. Then install both in sli and enjoy.


You should do the way as described by alanQtrmaine.. Take your time and don't rush








When it crashes, put a lower core clock . You need at least 2 days to stabilize both of them.

Stupid question.. : Have you ever done a stable overclock ? (CPU or GPU, I don't care)


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> You should do the way as described by alanQtrmaine.. Take your time and don't rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it crashes, put a lower core clock . You need at least 2 days to stabilize both of them.
> 
> Stupid question.. : Have you ever done a stable overclock ? (CPU or GPU, I don't care)


I don't think i ever done an overclock by the book.
i have a 4670k on 4.5GHZ but i never truly did a stability for 24 hours or even 12 hours,but i'm with it for a month and there is no problem.
i tried running a unigine heaven 4 on stock and the drivers crashed,so i'm pretty sure i need to reflash both the cards separatelty.
what do you think?


----------



## EtoileYuki

No need of Stress testing for hours and hours.. As long as it doesn't crash and it isn't too hot, it's ok.

Well, just go for one card at a time and stabilize it. Once, it is, do the same for the second one.
Just put a minus offset like this, (don't care about the clocks [email protected] crashed and I was to lazy to restart my computer)


Why a minus offset ?
Ocing the GPU can be summarized in two sentences: "Apply 10 more Mhz on core, when it crashes, go back by 5Mhz."
I let you find the second sentence which is applied to the mem clocks.. (+100 / -50)

EDIT: Why does it keep crashing at stock speeds ? Because your card is simply just boosting past stable ( thx gpu Boost, you're awesome ), that's why we have to put a negative offset

And sorry it is a negative offset, not a minus offset ( can't correct it the right way because I'm editing from my phone.. )


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> No need of Stress testing for hours and hours.. As long as it doesn't crash and it isn't too hot, it's ok.
> 
> Well, just go for one card at a time and stabilize it. Once, it is, do the same for the second one.
> Just put a minus offset like this, (don't care about the clocks [email protected] crashed and I was to lazy to restart my computer)
> 
> 
> Why a minus offset ?
> Ocing the GPU can be summarized in two sentences: "Apply 10 more Mhz on core, when it crashes, go back by 5Mhz."
> I let you find the second sentence which is applied to the mem clocks.. (+100 / -50)
> 
> EDIT: Why does it keep crashing at stock speeds ? Because your card is simply just boosting past stable ( thx gpu, you're awesome ), that's why we have to put a negative offset
> 
> And sorry it is a negative offset, not a minus offset ( can't correct it the right way because I'm editing from my phone.. )


with a negative offset of -50 it is stable.
i don't really understand what is the problem?
did the not flash both cards?why does it boost it past stable?before i flashed it was perfectly stable on stock...
anyways,ill try flashing both cards tomorrow,thanks.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Oh good, you're on the right way now !








We told you to flash/OC both card separately ... So just do it this way, it will be much more easier for you









Why does it boost past stable... Hmmmm, you should read a GTX 680 review, and look at the GPU Boost page (OMG, just looked at my post and saw that I forgot some words --' )
For example: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_review,4.html
It doesn't boost at the same clock anymore , because the card sees that it has more headroom until hitting the power target (the 150% thing you put in the BIOS mod







), it will just go higher..
For me, with 150% at 1.1875, it boosts at 1150Mhz. @1.2125, it boosts at 1254Mhz, which is past stable.. (at stock)


----------



## Mallikarim

You say I need to put the voltage higher, but I already did that.Problem is , in MSI Afterburner is shows that I can sqeeze out 100+ mV but it doesnt work ( no mod bios obviously so it shouldnt ). But with the EVGA precision X the voltage stuff just goes to 1150 mV and that's the limit.And that's basically just setting the minimum that it will work at under load which im not interested in.

No matter what I do my Gigabyte 660 will not go past 1.162. I'm not very well versed in this overcloking bussines. Is the 660 natural maximum locked voltage at 1.162 or 1.175? And how safe is it to mod the bios. I'm afraid to void the warranty . ( just because if it breaks , it breaks ).I know im prolly worrying too much but i've never done something like this before.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Oh good, you're on the right way now !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We told you to flash/OC both card separately ... So just do it this way, it will be much more easier for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it boost past stable... Hmmmm, you should read a GTX 680 review, and look at the GPU Boost page (OMG, just looked at my post and saw that I forgot some words --' )
> For example: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_review,4.html
> It doesn't boost at the same clock anymore , because the card sees that it has more headroom until hitting the power target (the 150% thing you put in the BIOS mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it will just go higher..
> For me, with 150% at 1.1875, it boosts at 1150Mhz. @1.2125, it boosts at 1254Mhz, which is past stable.. (at stock)


mitrailleuse: exactly this. The easiest thing I can suggest is start with locking the card at full speed and adjust it to stock. Once you have that setting slowly increase power target and core clock till crash using unigine heaven. You'll need to do both cards separately and then set them up the same. Once you have your clocks use nvtweaker to set all your clocks manually in the bios and flash those to your cards. I set the boost limit for my cards to 1202 which is pushing stability and thermal limits on my cards. One pass should do with unigine because each game will differ. You may get perfect performance in one game and crash in another so just keep in mind that you may have to make further adjustments. That's where precision x profiles come in handy


----------



## Mitrailleuse

so i flashed both the cards,
but there is a weird problem.
so i tried running unigine heaven 4 on stock,and it runs on the stock gpu clock,but the moment i shutdown heaven 4 it jumps up to 1215 gpu clock!
and when running nvidia hair it stays at 1215 gpu clock all the time...
i don't understand how this all thing really works...


----------



## EtoileYuki

I've also got this.. Again, Thanks GPU Boost, you're truly awesome.








GPU Boost is kinda weird.. Sometimes, you're running at max boost clock.. And sometimes, you're stuck at stock..
But mostly, you're somewhere between those 2 clocks. It is fluctuating all the time.. Just look at the graphs in PrecisionX ^^


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> I've also got this.. Again, Thanks GPU Boost, you're truly awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Boost is kinda weird.. Sometimes, you're running at max boost clock.. And sometimes, you're stuck at stock..
> But mostly, you're somewhere between those 2 clocks. It is fluctuating all the time.. Just look at the graphs in PrecisionX ^^


yeah really weird.
tried putting them in sli and,and one of the cards run stock at unigine and the second one at 1215,and after a few scenes it crashed.(still both cards everything stock).
should i wait for a solution or just flash them back to normal bios?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Did you look at the voltages ?
I think that the 1st one has the Default BIOS, and the second the modded BIOS..


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Did you look at the voltages ?
> I think that the 1st one has the Default BIOS, and the second the modded BIOS..


they both reach 1.212V.
tried running heaven 4 again,
this time with -100 offset to second cards and its stays on 1115,
but the first cards throttles itself down to oblivion,reaching 850-1000 gpu clocks durning the test,
i get really nasty scores like this








the first cards reaches 82C degress,
from what i understand the card throttles itself past 70C by 13mhz every once in a while...
edit:this is really frustrating...running BF3 with -15 GPU clock for both they run at 1200 mhz with no problem.....


----------



## EtoileYuki

Are you sure that you cool your rig properly ? Try to put an intake fan next to the GPUs if possible.
For me, 82C is way too hot ^^ ( the best range would be 60-70C )
Yeah, I heard that it throttles when the temps are above 70C.

Really ? Are you sure that they were running @1200MHz ? That's weird...
Did you do the OC for both cards separately ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> You say I need to put the voltage higher, but I already did that.Problem is , in MSI Afterburner is shows that I can sqeeze out 100+ mV but it doesnt work ( no mod bios obviously so it shouldnt ). But with the EVGA precision X the voltage stuff just goes to 1150 mV and that's the limit.And that's basically just setting the minimum that it will work at under load which im not interested in.
> 
> No matter what I do my Gigabyte 660 will not go past 1.162. I'm not very well versed in this overcloking bussines. Is the 660 natural maximum locked voltage at 1.162 or 1.175? And how safe is it to mod the bios. I'm afraid to void the warranty . ( just because if it breaks , it breaks ).I know im prolly worrying too much but i've never done something like this before.


My stock voltage is 1.175V, I've got a MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC.
It do void the warranty. If you're that afraid, just don't do it.








Running at higher voltage also reduces the lifespan, but it is not noticeable. As long as your GPU is well cooled ( lower than 70C at full load), it should be ok.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Are you sure that you cool your rig properly ? Try to put an intake fan next to the GPUs if possible.
> For me, 82C is way too hot ^^ ( the best range would be 60-70C )
> Yeah, I heard that it throttles when the temps are above 70C.
> 
> Really ? Are you sure that they were running @1200MHz ? That's weird...
> Did you do the OC for both cards separately ?
> My stock voltage is 1.175V, I've got a MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC.
> It do void the warranty. If you're that afraid, just don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running at higher voltage also reduces the lifespan, but it is not noticeable. As long as your GPU is well cooled ( lower than 70C at full load), it should be ok.


I ordered a Gentle typhoon 1850RPM and i am going to install it in the drive bay so it would push the air between the cards outside,i hope that would help the top gpu.
and yes both GPU's are stock,and they are running 1215 on stock,and 1200 with -15 GPU offset.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Ok, keep us updated !








Also test your cards on other games (the ones that you play a lot).. If it doesn't crash, your OC is stable ^^


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Ok, keep us updated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also test your cards on other games (the ones that you play a lot).. If it doesn't crash, your OC is stable ^^


they seems to be stable on 1189 gpu clock durning a BF3 multiplayer game,
but still - i don't understand the whole point of this bios modding if i don't get to increase the voltage or the power limit....


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> they seems to be stable on 1189 gpu clock durning a BF3 multiplayer game,
> but still - i don't understand the whole point of this bios modding if i don't get to increase the voltage or the power limit....


You did increase both of them.. Voltage to 1.2125V (usually) from 1.1625V or 1.175V, and power limit to 150-170% from 100-120% ( depends on your card and the settings you set in kgb )
It helps you to have a better OC ( better clocks ), and that's all.


----------



## Mallikarim

I hate that my stock voltage is 1.162, think I would be able to get a bit more from it without bios modding. ATM boost in games is stable at 1202 CC with 1.162mV. Going past that makes the card throttle just a little bit in heaven but in games it crashes after like an hour of game play. I usually play Red Orchestra 2 which is a pretty demanding war shooter. 32 vs 32 with lots of graphic options and that game usually tells me if my overclock is good or not besides heaven.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> You did increase both of them.. Voltage to 1.2125V (usually) from 1.1625V or 1.175V, and power limit to 150-170% from 100-120% ( depends on your card and the settings you set in kgb )
> It helps you to have a better OC ( better clocks ), and that's all.


but i didn't touch those,
the power limit is still at 100% and the voltage is 0.95V....


----------



## EtoileYuki

The only way to do it, is to do a BIOS mod...








0.95V is the idle voltage
Power limit should be at 150% or 170%.. It is written in the KGB config file


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> The only way to do it, is to do a BIOS mod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.95V is the idle voltage
> Power limit should be at 150% or 170%.. It is written in the KGB config file


so it is 150\170 even though it shows me 100%?


----------



## Mallikarim

Well screw it, bios mod here I come! You said that if someone can get 1202 stable on 1.162 then the card will have a nice overlock at 1.212. I'll update as soon as I mod it. Never done it but the steps seem simple enough, wish me luck !.

O and yea my card is pretty cool. Max 61 C with 1202 MHz in Heaven. This Windforce cooler is doing its job, tho the card is one ulgy motherf.

Got a little problem here. When I am at "Step 3" , after putting the 660.rom in the nvflash folder which is on the desktop, it detects everything but says Hmm?Could not find voltage offsets.

Halp plx


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> so it is 150\170 even though it shows me 100%?


Where does it show you that ? ( which program ? )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Well screw it, bios mod here I come! You said that if someone can get 1202 stable on 1.162 then the card will have a nice overlock at 1.212. I'll update as soon as I mod it. Never done it but the steps seem simple enough, wish me luck !.
> 
> O and yea my card is pretty cool. Max 61 C with 1202 MHz in Heaven. This Windforce cooler is doing its job, tho the card is one ulgy motherf.
> 
> Got a little problem here. When I am at "Step 3" , after putting the 660.rom in the nvflash folder which is on the desktop, it detects everything but says Hmm?Could not find voltage offsets.
> 
> Halp plx


It isn't that difficult, good luck








Congrats, you won the silicon lottery









Attach your bios file, I'll do it for you. Just tell me the settings you want







( power limit, fans % range, and voltage )
Or you can do it by yourself with KeplerBiosTweaker ^^
Another guy just ran into the same problem as you 3 days ago xD


----------



## Mallikarim

660.zip 122k .zip file


Well I dunno the one in the kgb.cfg seems to be ok with 20-100 on fans and voltage seems to already be at 1.212

Power limit I guess more than 150% is useless, it should be enough, unless you think its not.

And once u give me the bios file back what do I do exactly with it.

Thanks a lot btw ure are very kind to take time out of your day to help strangers on the internet.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Where does it show you that ? ( which program ? )
> It isn't that difficult, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, you won the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attach your bios file, I'll do it for you. Just tell me the settings you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( power limit, fans % range, and voltage )
> Or you can do it by yourself with KeplerBiosTweaker ^^
> Another guy just ran into the same problem as you 3 days ago xD


i am using EVGA precision x,
everything is stock,and it still uses 1215 Gpu clock.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Well I dunno the one in the kgb.cfg seems to be ok with 20-100 on fans and voltage seems to already be at 1.212
> 
> Power limit I guess more than 150% is useless, it should be enough, unless you think its not.
> 
> And once u give me the bios file back what do I do exactly with it.
> 
> Thanks a lot btw ure are very kind to take time out of your day to help strangers on the internet.


OMG!! I'm very very sorry.. I forgot to mention that I'll do it hen I get home.. :/
I'll give you back both the original and the modified bios. Step 4, just flash your card.

No problem bro' !








We aren't strangers! We are a community !








Keep that in mind else I'll put it in with a hammer !
( I don't know if it works in English xD
French is "Je vais te le faire rentrer à grands coups de marteau!" )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> i am using EVGA precision x,
> everything is stock,and it still uses 1215 Gpu clock.


Ok, just don't care about it.. It also shows me the same thing. ( my card is always at 90-92% of power limit ^^ )


----------



## Mallikarim

A so I put the bios in the nvflash folder and just run cmd.exe and type that thingy that needs to be typed and then press Y blalba and it should be done?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> A so I put the bios in the nvflash folder and just run cmd.exe and type that thingy that needs to be typed and then press Y blalba and it should be done?


Yes, that's it ^^

And here you are









660.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## Mallikarim

After I press enter instead of a beautiful press Y and stuff appearing, it makes a chirping sound, yes a chirping sound in my headphones like a small error and tells me that a newer version of NVFLASH is required.

















edit : Yes I know its called MOD i did it cause I saw someone in this thread the OP I think saying to do something along those lines but I tried with the given name "nvflash" and it did the same.


----------



## EtoileYuki

It always does that sound








Btw, did you backup your BIOS with the lastest version GPU-Z version ? If not, do it, and try to flash on your own with kgb !

Lastest version of NVflash: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/


----------



## Mallikarim

Well I did save my orignal rom file in the computer somewhere safe if that what u mean by backup.

Yea anyway, the new nvflash works like a charm, the bios worked,I put it to 150% power and it goes to 1254 by its with no additional overlock from me. The Gigabyte I have comes with 1033 on the clock already.

Thank you so much dude you are ******* awesome I'll get to my max stable overlock tommrow i feel like play some Dota 2 atm.

Cant wait to update you guys. Maybe the gigabyte 660 isnt as bad as "people" say.


----------



## EtoileYuki

You've also got 2 backups on OCN








No, I don't.. I just want to know from which version of GPU-Z does your bios come ^^ ( if you don't have the lastest version, maybe that's the reason of your issue ^^ )


----------



## Mallikarim

Its from the version before the latest


----------



## EtoileYuki

Okay ! Don't forget to fill the form on the first page with your future OC !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Well I did save my orignal rom file in the computer somewhere safe if that what u mean by backup.
> 
> Yea anyway, the new nvflash works like a charm, the bios worked,I put it to 150% power and it goes to 1254 by its with no additional overlock from me. The Gigabyte I have comes with 1033 on the clock already.
> 
> Thank you so much dude you are ******* awesome I'll get to my max stable overlock tommrow i feel like play some Dota 2 atm.
> 
> Cant wait to update you guys. Maybe the gigabyte 660 isnt as bad as "people" say.


(I didn't see your edited post.. )
Glad to know it worked like charm








As I said before, you won the silicon lottery







( my card is max at 1215MHz..







)
So do I ! Keep us updated as fast as possible !


----------



## Mallikarim

Yea looks like I cant run Metro or anything that really puts stress on the GPU without it throttling. I even set the clock to the factory OC and with 150% Power Target it woud shoot up to 1254 but would then reach 149-147% Power and would start to throttle.

Guess im gonna have to reflash to my stock bios since the 1.212mV seems to be doing nothin for me in the end. Guess im gonna be fine with 1202 on 1.162. Games that dont stress the card to 149% run on 1280 no problem, but those games usually mean that they dont need the overlock in the first place.

So can anyone tell me how to flash the bios back. I have the original 660.rom I saved.Do I do it like I would have a 1.212 mV 660.rom file?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Hey man if its not too much trouble , any chance you could make a 170% power one? Cause I can run my game at 1280 very stable, no stuttering, no artifacts etc, most important no crashes that I got on 1215 with 1.162. But sometimes, rarely tho, the card just goes to 147% and it looks like it wants more and it clocks itself down to keep TDP in check and it clocks down for like 5 sec.
> 
> Now in Heaven 4.0, with Tess to extreme and quality ultra 1920x1080, from the beginning it starts with 147% power so naturally it starts clocking itself down. I think the benchmark itself stressed the card to the level a game cant, besides mb metro LL and Crysys 3 ( or is that wrong of me to say ), That being said I would really like to see if with 170% I can achieve the 1280MHZ stable in heaven.Cause atm there is no crash no artifacts just downclocking.
> 
> And with the 170% one, do I just flash it again like before?
> 
> Edit : Yea looks like for Heaven on full HD 8xAA , Tess Extreme, Quality Ultra , it doesnt even run at the factory overlock. My factory boost clock in games was 1175 with 1.162 now with 150% power its 1254 but it throttles down to 1202 and back up and all that good jaz. I think it needs a little bit more juice. The card itself is cool as hell.barely reaching 62 degrees, if that even.


1215 @1.162 V ... Great card!








Am I the only one who lost the silicon lottery ? :'(
My card is running [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (stock). I'm at 1.187V right now.

EDIT: You've got a great card, try to get it stable @1.187V before going back to stock








And yes, it is the same way ^^


----------



## Mallikarim

Was not stable at all on nothing. i tried. I changed power target from 100-150% and tried different clocks and everything throttled. No artifacts and stuff.But Throttling at its best. But how do I go about forcing it to be 1187 max ? I might try to get it stable like that.


----------



## EtoileYuki

It is just too hot.. It starts throttling above 70C. So, 50-65C is the sweet spot !








Just, downclock it with PrecisionX, GPU Boost will scale according to your boost table.
For exemple:
I'm at 1254 max boost at stock ( I'd really like to







), az dind I want it at 1202 (50Mhfference! )
I just need to put -50 offset, and it is done, it will be at 1202MHz ^^


----------



## Mallikarim

Well its not about being hot as mine even with 1.212mV it barely reaches 60C.

I tried already to underclock by -20 offset and power stil tried to go above 150% and was throttling all over the place, even 1202 didnt work, it was all over the place.

Seems weird that with 110% Power Target and 1.162mV im amble to have 1202 Mhz stable while with 150% power and 1.212 everything is all over the place.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Yeah, it's really weird.. Why not give a try with 110-120% @1.212V ? ^^
I'll also try something like this this WE to see how it is


----------



## Mallikarim

I tried and same problem when in Metro or Heaven the card just reaches the max power target and wants more and more, so im guessing need like 170% power to have a higher stable clock.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I lost the silicon lottery as well, i mod my bioses to max volt at 1.2v and 150% tdp and fans to 100% max. I clock it to 1200mhz and cards throttle, i get no artifacts or such but both cards throttle so i am stuck at [email protected] voltage







See my sig for cards!


----------



## Mallikarim

Ok so yea seems like the sillcon lottery is not strong in this one.

I put -40 on offset and the cards max boost is 1202. Problem is, no matter the Power target it always goes to 1x7 or 1x9 and throttles.

Just tried a -40 offset with all power targets ranging from 100-150% and all are the same results. Heaven 4.0 ultra/tess extreme or Metro Last Light with pretty high settings and all throttles. Sure I can run Dota 2 with 1280 Mhz and it wont throttle but that;s because that kinda overlock is not needed.

Shame really, guess ill stick to my 1202 @ 1.162, as I see no point in having more mV in gpu for no gain whatsoever.My next upgrade is gonna be a gtx800 whenvever they come , I already know im buying MSI version.Only reason I got Gigabyte was cause it was at a good price.

Btw anybody know if there is a GPU 2.0 bios for GTX 660? And if its worth it?


----------



## battleaxe

I kinda lost the lottery too.

Mine runs fine at 1215Mhz at 1.212, but will crash at anything over that during BF3. That's a -25 on mine. However, the unlock made my card run worlds better than before. At the stock volts this thing was a piece of

. I had to under-clock it like -100 which put it down in the 1050Mhz range prior to bios unlock and the voltage increase. Thanks to the BIOS mod I was able to keep my card and clock to 1200+. I'd say its middle of the road after unlock, previously it totally sucked.


----------



## xquisit

My GPU keeps downclocking even though I have set 2D/3D profiles and have it to load up on startup. It is BIOS Flashed, and I'm not sure what's causing my computer to freeze and/or drivers to crash (both MSI and Nvidia). I know my GPU is downclocking, but could it also be the BIOS flash itself? It could be over-boosting as well at times, and now that the Power Limit can be changed to 170% I don't know where to keep it at, but for safety I kept it at 50% (prior to the BIOS flash the limit cap % was 110 or 150).

I don't have the original BIOS for my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 660s









Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## battleaxe

Do you mean 150% or 50%?

If you did mean 50% then bump it up to 150% and try that. Could be your problem.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> My GPU keeps downclocking even though I have set 2D/3D profiles and have it to load up on startup. It is BIOS Flashed, and I'm not sure what's causing my computer to freeze and/or drivers to crash (both MSI and Nvidia). I know my GPU is downclocking, but could it also be the BIOS flash itself? It could be over-boosting as well at times, and now that the Power Limit can be changed to 170% I don't know where to keep it at, but for safety I kept it at 50% (prior to the BIOS flash the limit cap % was 110 or 150).
> 
> I don't have the original BIOS for my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 660s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Here you should be able to find your original bios:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Do you mean 150% or 50%?
> 
> If you did mean 50% then bump it up to 150% and try that. Could be your problem.


I mean 50%, but I bumped my fan speed to 100% and the power limiter to 150%. Is there a way I can keep my overclock from downclocking while I'm on the deskstop and not in a game? I have the 2D/3D profiles set to the same clocks (as you can see in my previous post that I added a picture), but I still see my card downclock.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Do you guys know if the OVERVOLTAGE MOD works for your GPU's? I don't know what type of voltage controller you guys have, but you should try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## xquisit

Increasing the power limit % from 50 to 150 did nothing to help my situation. My screen froze/computer froze, and I had to manually shut down the computer.

I want to stop my GPU from downclocking... how do I do this? It's really annoying, and as I mentioned: there are already set 2D and 3D settings in MSI AfterBurner, and the appropriate profile is applied.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Increasing the power limit % from 50 to 150 did nothing to help my situation. My screen froze/computer froze, and I had to manually shut down the computer.
> 
> I want to stop my GPU from downclocking... how do I do this? It's really annoying, and as I mentioned: there are already set 2D and 3D settings in MSI AfterBurner, and the appropriate profile is applied.


I think you should flash to original bios and just oc your gpu from there, and give "precision x" evga´s overclocking tool a chance. In "precision x" there are a option that utilizes your gpu to the max all the time its called "k-boost". I am having the same problem as you do and i think we just got bad cards







I had to flash to original bios and max the volt there and settle for 1175mhz on the core :/ Even if i flash my gpu´s to 1200mhz and 1.2volt they throttle down even when the temp is around 50c. So only thing i can do to not have them down throttling is running stock and max oc from there!


----------



## xquisit

Thanks for chiming in! I dont have the stock BIOS anymore for my GIGABYTE windforce 660s. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mallikarim

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361&dl=1#bios

Gygabite bios , str8 from the foxhole.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

How can i flash back to my old bios?
i still have the original bios,just don't know how to flash it back...
edit:
is there anyway to prevent my card from throttling?
once it reaches 70-80 degress it starts throttling alot...
anyway to prevent this?
if edit the bios so the stock gpu clock would be 1150 and the boost clock 1150,would it still throttle me?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> How can i flash back to my old bios?
> i still have the original bios,just don't know how to flash it back...
> edit:
> is there anyway to prevent my card from throttling?
> once it reaches 70-80 degress it starts throttling alot...
> anyway to prevent this?
> if edit the bios so the stock gpu clock would be 1150 and the boost clock 1150,would it still throttle me?


The same way you did for flashing the modded BIOS.. Step 4, with nvflash

No way to prevent it from throttling.. Except that you MUST keep your card's temps lower than 70C! It only starts to throttle once it reaches 70C ..

You can try this, and watch the results ^^ http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> The same way you did for flashing the modded BIOS.. Step 4, with nvflash
> 
> No way to prevent it from throttling.. Except that you MUST keep your card's temps lower than 70C! It only starts to throttle once it reaches 70C ..
> 
> You can try this, and watch the results ^^ http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting


that doesn't work for me....
if i set the stock gpu core at 1150 with a bios mod,could it prevent it?
the second card doesn't pass 67 degress but my first one reaches 75-80....


----------



## EtoileYuki

Nope, because when it throttles, clocks can go under stock ( some people had their cards clocked at 5XX-8XX MHz due throttling)
Do you cards have the reference cooler or a custom one ?
If, it is custom, place an intake fan next to the first card.. Else, place it so it the fan will blow straight between to 2 cards.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Nope, because when it throttles, clocks can go under stock ( some people had their cards clocked at 5XX-8XX MHz due throttling)
> Do you cards have the reference cooler or a custom one ?
> If, it is custom, place an intake fan next to the first card.. Else, place it so it the fan will blow straight between to 2 cards.


i have zotac's,i'm waiting on a 90 CFM scythe fan to arrive in a couple off days that will blow straight between the 2 cards.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Nope, because when it throttles, clocks can go under stock ( some people had their cards clocked at 5XX-8XX MHz due throttling)
> Do you cards have the reference cooler or a custom one ?
> If, it is custom, place an intake fan next to the first card.. Else, place it so it the fan will blow straight between to 2 cards.


thanks for all your help,but i reverted back to the original bios,
this modded bios gave me more trouble than benefits








with normal bios im holding on 1150 GPU clock,thats decent,
and i hope when my new fan arrives the temps would drop so the card wont throttle as much.


----------



## dougb62

Hello - Was just wondering if I should bother modding or not. EVGA GTX 660 FTW Sig2. This is where I'm stable, and the only issue i have is while running boinc I get very brief sound stutter while surfing. No crashes or BSOD's. Is it decent, or should I go for more? (Iknow - this is OCN!) But I'm not looking to break any records, just want to be quick and stable.









System Specs in SigRig.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

My 660 doesn't throttle at 70. I don't like it getting that hot; but I've seen it get up to 78 playing dirt 3, and the performance never suffered.


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hello - Was just wondering if I should bother modding or not. EVGA GTX 660 FTW Sig2. This is where I'm stable, and the only issue i have is while running boinc I get very brief sound stutter while surfing. No crashes or BSOD's. Is it decent, or should I go for more? (Iknow - this is OCN!) But I'm looking to break any records, just want to be quick and stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs in SigRig.


Well if the question is if you should go for more sure.U might never know. Seems like you have a pretty good card seeing as u have a stable 1228. I modded the bios and got 1280 on Gigabyte card.But that was only in games where the TDP wasnt stressed enough, meaning past 145%, after that it started to throttle, in games like Metro and benches like Heaven 4.0 maxed out.

So imho, u should get a stable clock for the games you are playing.Like I dont really play single players games, I much prefer Red Orchestra 2, Counter strike, L2D stuff like that, some Dota2, Starcraft2 and those games run very stable at 1280MHz.

So, imho, flash your bios get that baby to 1.212mV and see if u got yourself a winner. Mine throttles in high TDP situations, others dont, bad luck i guess.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, I have two rigs that I use pretty regularly. Right now my more powerful machine has a GTX670 in it while my mobile gaming rig has the GTX660.

My idea is to put the 660 in my powerful machine and add another one to it making it a 660 SLI setup. Then I would move my GTX670 to the smaller mobile gaming machine.

This would give more more compute power in the big computer for rendering and such with the 660 SLI setup and a more powerful 670 for the mobile gaming rig. I use both computer to game about equally as much.

What do you guys think?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Go for it, and let me know how you like them in sli.


----------



## Skylark71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Go for it, and let me know how you like them in sli.


This, I have had my 660sli setup about year or so, and had no problems at all.


----------



## Marc79

660 SLI is a decent setup, its no 680 or 770 SLI but its still decent. I play at 1440p and turn off AA or set it to 2xAA at most, and usually play at high settings, not very high or ultra except in a few games. Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Metro Last Light, these games no AA, high settings at most to maintain 60fps, with some drops to 45-50fps. I can actually play BF 3 at ultra with 60fps+ with some dips to 45-50fps sometimes. For 1080p 660sli is more than enough.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay, I have two rigs that I use pretty regularly. Right now my more powerful machine has a GTX670 in it while my mobile gaming rig has the GTX660.
> 
> My idea is to put the 660 in my powerful machine and add another one to it making it a 660 SLI setup. Then I would move my GTX670 to the smaller mobile gaming machine.
> 
> This would give more more compute power in the big computer for rendering and such with the 660 SLI setup and a more powerful 670 for the mobile gaming rig. I use both computer to game about equally as much.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like a very good idea wich u will benefit from:thumb:


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 660 SLI is a decent setup, its no 680 or 770 SLI but its still decent. I play at 1440p and turn off AA or set it to 2xAA at most, and usually play at high settings, not very high or ultra except in a few games. Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Metro Last Light, these games no AA, high settings at most to maintain 60fps, with some drops to 45-50fps. I can actually play BF 3 at ultra with 60fps+ with some dips to 45-50fps sometimes. For 1080p 660sli is more than enough.


If you are justa casual gamer and have the cpu to match it, sli gtx 660´s are very nice but with the prices here in sweden i would actually go for sli gtx 660 ti´s instead of plain gtx660´s but i am happy with my sli gtx 660´s.


----------



## Skylark71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 660 SLI is a decent setup, its no 680 or 770 SLI but its still decent. I play at 1440p and turn off AA or set it to 2xAA at most, and usually play at high settings, not very high or ultra except in a few games. Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Metro Last Light, these games no AA, high settings at most to maintain 60fps, with some drops to 45-50fps. I can actually play BF 3 at ultra with 60fps+ with some dips to 45-50fps sometimes. For 1080p 660sli is more than enough.


Reviews i have seen, the 660sli beats a single 680, or did you mean 780?
But you need a cpu power too, to get all the juices out.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylark71*
> 
> Reviews i have seen, the 660sli beats a single 680, or did you mean 780?
> But you need a cpu power too, to get all the juices out.


660 SLI beats both pretty handily I'm pretty sure...?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylark71*
> 
> Reviews i have seen, the 660sli beats a single 680, or did you mean 780?
> But you need a cpu power too, to get all the juices out.


I meant 680 sli and 770 sli, just worded it wrong I guess. Yeah, 660 Sli is a good 20-30% better than a single 680.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I meant 680 sli and 770 sli, just worded it wrong I guess. Yeah, 660 Sli is a good 20-30% better than a single 680.


The other guys didn't get your meaning, you were comparing: 660 SLI vs 770 SLI vs 680 SLI. While I get your meaning, I do not get your comparison. 660 SLI performance for the value is still vastly superior. I, for one, run BF3 at 1080p on ultra locked at 75Hz consistently, and about 95fps+ uncapped on 64 player maps. Mind you, I got my 2x cards at about $240 value.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The other guys didn't get your meaning, you were comparing: 660 SLI vs 770 SLI vs 680 SLI. While I get your meaning, I do not get your comparison. 660 SLI performance for the value is still vastly superior. I, for one, run BF3 at 1080p on ultra locked at 75Hz consistently, and about 95fps+ uncapped on 64 player maps. Mind you, I got my 2x cards at about $240 value.


Wow... that's mighty enticing. That's the kind of performance I'd like to see. I get them for well under 200 now, and I have one already. Only paid 170.00 for it. This is looking like the way to go. I've heard that they have higher performance than even a Titan too.

Do you notice micro-stutter much? I saw it on an ATI rig and it was horrible. Haven't' witnessed it on SLI yet, not since they've really worked things out for SLI anyway.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The other guys didn't get your meaning, you were comparing: 660 SLI vs 770 SLI vs 680 SLI. While I get your meaning, I do not get your comparison. 660 SLI performance for the value is still vastly superior. I, for one, run BF3 at 1080p on ultra locked at 75Hz consistently, and about 95fps+ uncapped on 64 player maps. Mind you, I got my 2x cards at about $240 value.


You're absolutely right that for the value you get great performance. I spent less than 370$ for both cards and they were brand new. I know that comparing it to 770's or 680's is pointless , but I have a friend with 2 x Evga ACX 770's and the difference in games is substantial, he has the same cpu and monitor as me, except ofcourse the two 770's.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Newegg has a regular evga gtx 660 for 170 after rebate, if anyone is interested.


----------



## battleaxe

I need the ASUS DCii, if only...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I wish I would have bought an Asus, my evga gets hotter than I like and it sounds like a mini turbine engine.


----------



## k0passus

As a competitive gamer and still being a student, a 660 in SLI was the best way to go. I at least have the option to run games at 120fps, without any issue. I often play BF3 on ESL VS, and always have my graphic settings turned to low, and with v-sync turned off. I can maintain about 130-140fps, with occasional dips to 119-120fps, which really helps for competitive gaming. Point is, if you're looking for great performance to price, the 660-SLI is rather ideal!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow... that's mighty enticing. That's the kind of performance I'd like to see. I get them for well under 200 now, and I have one already. Only paid 170.00 for it. This is looking like the way to go. I've heard that they have higher performance than even a Titan too.
> 
> Do you notice micro-stutter much? I saw it on an ATI rig and it was horrible. Haven't' witnessed it on SLI yet, not since they've really worked things out for SLI anyway.


Yes I have seen microstutter in Metro 2033 on max DX11 at 1080p in particular areas. FPS was between 40-50 as it was happening. Most likely it was due to the 192bit bus bottlenecking. Never seen it anywhere else though, even BF3.

Edit: BTW $240 was total for both my cards fresh from newegg.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes I have seen microstutter in Metro 2033 on max DX11 at 1080p in particular areas. FPS was between 40-50 as it was happening. Most likely it was due to the 192bit bus bottlenecking. Never seen it anywhere else though, even BF3.
> 
> Edit: BTW $240 was total for both my cards fresh from newegg.


What? $240 for both cards?

When?

individually or cummulative?


----------



## mouacyk

I got both of mine during the Metro Lastlight bundle.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> thanks for all your help,but i reverted back to the original bios,
> this modded bios gave me more trouble than benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with normal bios im holding on 1150 GPU clock,thats decent,
> and i hope when my new fan arrives the temps would drop so the card wont throttle as much.


Wait for your fan to come and try again.. It should be better ^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hello - Was just wondering if I should bother modding or not. EVGA GTX 660 FTW Sig2. This is where I'm stable, and the only issue i have is while running boinc I get very brief sound stutter while surfing. No crashes or BSOD's. Is it decent, or should I go for more? (Iknow - this is OCN!) But I'm not looking to break any records, just want to be quick and stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs in SigRig.


Congrats, good card !








It depends on you. If you think this is ok, just leave things as they are. You can give it a try though, it's harmless


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow... that's mighty enticing. That's the kind of performance I'd like to see. I get them for well under 200 now, and I have one already. Only paid 170.00 for it. This is looking like the way to go. I've heard that they have higher performance than even a Titan too.
> 
> Do you notice micro-stutter much? I saw it on an ATI rig and it was horrible. Haven't' witnessed it on SLI yet, not since they've really worked things out for SLI anyway.


My rig in 3dmark11 benching outperforms a titan, the titan is stock and NOT sli. I get about 150 more points then the titan with my evga gtx660 sc sli at 1775mhz core and about +375mhz memory.










Check my g allery for the proof of my sli gtx 660´s outperform titan in 3dmark 11 cause the pic i showed here is kind of small.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1666442/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/flat/1/


----------



## m3nt4t

Hello all, I was wondering what the best drivers for this card (EVGA) are???? I just got mine and installed the latest drivers from EVGA's site (327.23) and I've gotten driver crashes twice in the three hours it's been installed.... hoping it's a driver issue, I don't really want to RMA it (who ever does). ANY help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kremtok

Driver crashes are rarely driver related, especially if you are using WHQL-certified drivers. Looks to me like you have a bad card, but start the RMA process and EVGA will walk you through testing it to verify. They have very good warranty support, so you are in good hands.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> Hello all, I was wondering what the best drivers for this card (EVGA) are???? I just got mine and installed the latest drivers from EVGA's site (327.23) and I've gotten driver crashes twice in the three hours it's been installed.... hoping it's a driver issue, I don't really want to RMA it (who ever does). ANY help is greatly appreciated


WHQL's are sucky - have had nothing but bad luck with them. Please do yourself a favor and try the 326.19 Beta before RMA'ing. And please post back if it helps.


----------



## m3nt4t

Thank you for the quick replies.... the more I'm reading it seems the SC has had a lot of problems like mine. I've downloaded 314.22 as I've seen that this is common to the 32x.xx drivers and I'm downloading the latest Beta as well, going to do a fresh install of my OS and keep my fingers crossed before RMA'ing the card. Had some pretty high hopes for this one :/


----------



## dougb62

I unfortunately had issues with the 660 SC as well - turned out is was definitely a bum card. Mine hardlocked no matter what drivers I used. Thankfully Amazon was easy to deal with, and I went for the 660 FTW Sig2, and haven't had a single problem since. Yeah - I had had high hopes as well, and they were dashed. But I'm happy with this one - gonna get another for sli!









Of course, I hope you can remedy the problem without all that hassle...


----------



## ST4R

Looking for a good GPU for new system.
Very interested in the GTX 660.

- What do you people think about the _MSI GTX660 *non-overclocked* TwinFrozer III_?

I personally prefer the non factory overclocked version, and I don't plan on overclocking or pushing the card to its limits.
I only want to game at 1080p, playing titles like League of Legends, StarCraft2, and Diablo3.
And maybe some newer games that have yet to be released.

Other cards I had in mind: GTX 760, Radeon HD 7870.


----------



## tauriuxx

Hey, I'm trying to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 660 but when I write kgb.exe 660.rom unlock it shows all things but don't show voltage.


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey all need some info if anyone is able
Is this a gtx660? Has stickers on it saying it is and guy says it's out of
A Bestbuy Asus desktop....
Should I grab it as it's fairly cheap? Or pass and find a different one




TiA


----------



## MadGoat

well that is a GTX 660 alright, but its built on a full size board with 2 sli connectors too....

Might be a new creature that can do more that 2-way sli with a GTX 660... many people have always wondered.....


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Hey all need some info if anyone is able
> Is this a gtx660? Has stickers on it saying it is and guy says it's out of
> A Bestbuy Asus desktop....
> Should I grab it as it's fairly cheap? Or pass and find a different one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TiA


This gpu looks to be part of asus desktop.


----------



## mouacyk

3GB frame buffer! And 2x SLI connectors!


----------



## xquisit

So to flash to the BIOS from the Gigabyte website, after I used the modded BIOS from the original post (keep in mind I don't have my original BIOS/.ROM), do I do the same thing but instead of typing

"cd Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"

do I put the Gigabyte bios in the Nvflash folder and type

""cd Nvflash -4 -5 -6 (Name of Gigabyte .ROM file inserted here)" ?


----------



## m3nt4t

THE IDIOT REPORT: I was all ready to RMA my card but I THINK I had merely made a rookie mistake that resulted in the driver crashes that had me so vexed... the card was installed to augment an HTPC build that centered around the AMD A10-6800K APU and while I turned the onboard GPU off in the BIOS I never cleaned out the AMD driver... STUPID, I know :/ It only occurred to me AFTER I had done a fresh install and NEVER installed the package suite that comes with the APU. I've run FurMark and the Metro Last Light benchmark (see below) and have had no crashes... the GPU never rose above 79C in FurMark so I'm pretty confident my problems were the result of User Error. I used the driver that came with the card (305.27) and if all continues to run smoothly I might install the latest drivers just to see what kind of improvements they hold. THANK YOU again for the quick (and polite) replies


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the elaborated GUIDE below to mod and flash your BIOS. I do not take responsibility if you mess up your GPU, but i would do my best to help "IF" anything goes wrong somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which i doubt will be the case as long as you have a functioning brain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 1:* Download this Zip file
> 
> nvflash.zip 342k .zip file
> and extract the *"nvflash"* folder to your desktop.
> 
> *Step 2:* Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your "*.rom*" file to your desktop by clicking the the "*save BIOS*" button in GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the saved BIOS file from "*Gk106*" or "*Gk104*" to "*660.rom*", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3:* Run *Cmd.exe (command prompt)* and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line *"cd desktop"* [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. *"cd nvflash"* [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type *"kgb.exe 660.rom unlock"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "*IF*" you did everything right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4:* Close and re-open *Cmd.exe (command prompt)*, and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. *"cd desktop"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. *"cd Nvflash"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"*. At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Enter on your keyboard again, and another cmd window will open asking you if you want to continue flashing by pressing *"Y"* on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press *"Y"* and it will proceed with flashing the card with the modded BIOS.
> 
> *Step 5:* To test if your card is running at 1.212mv, restart your computer, and download Nvidia Hair demo. Install and run it while running GPU-Z monitoring application in the background. If your Modding/Flash was successful and everything works fine. Your GPU should show up 1.212mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* If you are having problems with GPU-Z and saving your BIOS, try to download your BIOS from your manufacturer's website, and take out *ONLY* the .ROM file, rename it to 660.rom, and move it to the nvflash folder for unlocking. Lucid Virtu Mvp software can also cause problems for you while trying to flash your BIOS. I will advice you uninstall that software as it plays no valuable/beneficial role to gaming. The latest Nvidia drivers are enough for any v-sync problems you might have in games.


Now that I have my Gigabyte BIOS, how do I re-flash my BIOS?

I know it's simple, but if you can break it down for me I would appreciate it.

N660O2GD.F23 is the files name, and I'm ready for instructions.


----------



## ST4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ST4R*
> 
> Looking for a good GPU for new system.
> Very interested in the GTX 660.
> 
> - What do you people think about the _MSI GTX660 *non-overclocked* TwinFrozer III_?
> 
> I personally prefer the non factory overclocked version, and I don't plan on overclocking or pushing the card to its limits.
> I only want to game at 1080p, playing titles like League of Legends, StarCraft2, and Diablo3.
> And maybe some newer games that have yet to be released.
> 
> Other cards I had in mind: GTX 760, Radeon HD 7870.


Bump^


----------



## Marc79

I'd go GTX 760, extra 50$ over 660, but a faster newer card, that's my personal opinion.


----------



## ST4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I'd go GTX 760, extra 50$ over 660, but a faster newer card, that's my personal opinion.


Simple enough, but the last time I checked a lot of people were experiencing driver problems with the 700 series cards.
Are the drivers stable yet? Some people even had to roll back to modified 600 series drivers. Driver 314.22 I think was the most stable last time I checked.

The HD 7870 looks awesome but Ive had a lot of driver related issues with the 6000 series AMD video cards.

I simply want a good and reliable card to game on 1080p.
The GTX 460 has been really good and stable to me. My HD 6990M was amazing while it lasted.

Grrrr. It always takes me weeks or months to make a purchase lol...


----------



## Skylark71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ST4R*
> 
> Simple enough, but the last time I checked a lot of people were experiencing driver problems with the 700 series cards.
> Are the drivers stable yet? Some people even had to roll back to modified 600 series drivers. Driver 314.22 I think was the most stable last time I checked.
> 
> The HD 7870 looks awesome but Ive had a lot of driver related issues with the 6000 series AMD video cards.
> 
> I simply want a good and reliable card to game on 1080p.
> The GTX 460 has been really good and stable to me. My HD 6990M was amazing while it lasted.
> 
> Grrrr. It always takes me weeks or months to make a purchase lol...


Take the GTX 760. Very good card for the price, like Marc79 said, extra 50$ over GTX 660 it`s worth it.
Drivers haven`t had issues lately. Latest drivers i think are 327.23 WHQL

-Mika-


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Now that I have my Gigabyte BIOS, how do I re-flash my BIOS?
> 
> I know it's simple, but if you can break it down for me I would appreciate it.
> 
> N660O2GD.F23 is the files name, and I'm ready for instructions.


Yea man just cd desktop / cd nvflash / nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom ( or w/e your file name.rom is ).

flash and reflash myself a lot of times before I realised my card doesnt want to be stable at all . I get a better overlock with 1.162 than with 1212.

Seems like for me the issue is that once I put the 1.212 bios and 150% power target, in games that are actually demanding ( meaning the games an overlock would actually be useful in , like Metro Last Light ) the power target just goes str8 to 147%+ and then I get some throttle action going on like crazy. Hell with that bios even the Gygabite factory OC doesnt last long before it starts to throttle.


----------



## healaras

[IMG 
What do you guys think about overclocking is it cool or should i go back with the default settings or try to overclock it with afterburner?
thanks


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healaras*
> 
> [IMG
> What do you guys think about overclocking is it cool or should i go back with the default settings or try to overclock it with afterburner?
> thanks


Let us know what rig you got? Look at top at the page and there is "rigbuilder" for you where you can fill out your rig´s details so we can help you:thumb:


----------



## healaras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Let us know what rig you got? Look at top at the page and there is "rigbuilder" for you where you can fill out your rig´s details so we can help you:thumb:


updated my stuff


----------



## mouacyk

Just want to chime in here and report that my 660 SLI are keeping up well with BF4 beta on the beta 331.40 drivers. Getting stutter-free 75fps gameplay now at 1080p on custom ultra, with dips into mid 50s during explosions from vehicular combat.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Just want to chime in here and report that my 660 SLI are keeping up well with BF4 beta on the beta 331.40 drivers. Getting stutter-free 75fps gameplay now at 1080p on custom ultra, with dips into mid 50s during explosions from vehicular combat.


same here, using ultra preset fps between 97 highest and 50ish benchmarked with Frap, but this game is more demanding in the CPU side, got better result overclocking the CPU than overclocking the GPUs, the game still in beta and surely we will see some improvements but the game really like this configuration just went to the Battlefield 4 discussion treat and there's a lot people having stuttering issues with GTX 780, 770, 680, and with AMD cards too


----------



## Drowning witch

Anyone out there with a default point of view gtx 660 bios?

Bios version is 80.06.28.00.47

I accidentally overwrote the default bios


----------



## Major90

I used this guide, and now my video card is not working anymore. I did exactly as in the guide, and had no errors, didn't close anything to soon.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there a way to roll back? I still have the 660.rom that i saved in the nvflash folder.

Heres an image, hope it's useful:


----------



## battleaxe

Did you restart?


----------



## Major90

Yes and i have also tried reinstalling the driver, and that did not work either.


----------



## Major90

I finally got it working. If this happens to someone else, what i did was, I downloaded a bios from techpowerup and ran the process again, restarted and then it was working.


----------



## healaras

Guys anyone knows how to put the old bios back and turn the card to its original settings?
Im experiencing some problems with overclocking and i wanna put the default settings back or atleast lower the values thanks.


----------



## mrakky

regards,
I modified the Kepler bios editor of an original bios msi gtx 660 oc tf the settings from msi hawk 660 versions, so I picked up the base and boost clock and set up the power control voltage equal to hawk who Bios only I max table clock reduced to 1254 as co and on tf oc version Voltages I never touched it past 1.50 am, attached I put the bios and to pray that someone inspects dal everything is done properly and gave a chance to what blows putting the bios.
I have a msi gtx 660 oc tf x 2 (SLI)

thank you very much for your help and sorry for the bad English!

gtx 660 to 660 hawk.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Is this a acceptable score for running heaven, sliglthly oc´d sli gtx 660´s?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> regards,
> I modified the Kepler bios editor of an original bios msi gtx 660 oc tf the settings from msi hawk 660 versions, so I picked up the base and boost clock and set up the power control voltage equal to hawk who Bios only I max table clock reduced to 1254 as co and on tf oc version Voltages I never touched it past 1.50 am, attached I put the bios and to pray that someone inspects dal everything is done properly and gave a chance to what blows putting the bios.
> I have a msi gtx 660 oc tf x 2 (SLI)
> 
> thank you very much for your help and sorry for the bad English!
> 
> gtx 660 to 660 hawk.zip 56k .zip file


Im not sure what do yuo wants us to do? Only check to see if it looks alright? Anyway you should run the bios ediotr and first of all save your bios with "gpu-z" so you have your original bios safe. Or look at tech power ups database over your origninal bios, and when you have your original bios safe you should flash your gpu´s. In my case i get worse results when flashing my bios, then to have them at stock. My gpu´s throttle as soon as i have modded my bios even tought i only change the gpu clock from 1172 to 1200, they throttle.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Is this a acceptable score for running heaven, sliglthly oc´d sli gtx 660´s?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should try Unigine Valley, and set it to Extreme HD settings, so i can compare it to mine and give you feedback.


----------



## wholeeo

So I went to Micro Center during lunch to purchase an open box 650 TI Boost to use as a dedicated physx card until I get a different case for my HTPC and it turns out there's was a 660 in the box. Also the serial/model number sticker on the card matches what's on the outer 650 ti boost box. Hopefully it works cause returning it is going to be a hassle.


----------



## Beliar

Hey guys,

Anyone here with Gigabyte OC version of GTX 660 with Windforce cooling?

I WAS experiencing some game crashes and artifacts in games, but on the latest WHQL driver it's insane.

Apart from everything above (game crashes and artifacts), my driver sometimes stops working. The desktop freezes for around 15 seconds, then it stops working and recovers. Im also seeing random artifacts on some websites/forums.

Example (left side of the picture)



I've contacted GB support, but those ****** didn't write anything worth quoting -.-. I should have gotten an EVGA as i ussualy did...


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beliar*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone here with Gigabyte OC version of GTX 660 with Windforce cooling?
> 
> I WAS experiencing some game crashes and artifacts in games, but on the latest WHQL driver it's insane.
> 
> Apart from everything above (game crashes and artifacts), my driver sometimes stops working. The desktop freezes for around 15 seconds, then it stops working and recovers. Im also seeing random artifacts on some websites/forums.
> 
> Example (left side of the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> I've contacted GB support, but those ****** didn't write anything worth quoting -.-. I should have gotten an EVGA as i ussualy did...


As far as the cooling goes - no. But driver issues - yes.

Personal experience is that WHQL's are buggy... personally had nothing but trouble with them. I haven't had any issues with the 326.19 betas, and have seen a few people with problems rectified by using these. I suggest giving them a try, and let us know if it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I went to Micro Center during lunch to purchase an open box 650 TI Boost to use as a dedicated physx card until I get a different case for my HTPC and it turns out there's was a 660 in the box. Also the serial/model number sticker on the card matches what's on the outer 650 ti boost box. Hopefully it works cause returning it is going to be a hassle.


So of course the card didn't work but luckily it wasn't too much of a hassle to return. While I was there I grabbed up a new 650 Ti and stopped to look at the open box section again where I stumbled upon the following,



Needless to say for that price I had to take the risk and it turned out to be in working condition.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So of course the card didn't work but luckily it wasn't too much of a hassle to return. While I was there I grabbed up a new 650 Ti and stopped to look at the open box section again where I stumbled upon the following,
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say for that price I had to take the risk and it turned out to be in working condition.


nice!! good score! 2 gtx 660s in sli are killer!!! I have 2 EVGA SCs in sli bios modded to 1215 with 150% and they rule!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> nice!! good score! 2 gtx 660s in sli are killer!!! I have 2 EVGA SCs in sli bios modded to 1215 with 150% and they rule!


Thanks. What's a good overclock for these cards? Out the box this one boosts to 1201 @ 1.174


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks. What's a good overclock for these cards? Out the box this one boosts to 1201 @ 1.174


I have 2 evga gtx660 sc sli and they boost to 1162 stock bios so your 1200mhz is a nice number. These cards are overclocked from factory and tbh they dont clock very well.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> nice!! good score! 2 gtx 660s in sli are killer!!! I have 2 EVGA SCs in sli bios modded to 1215 with 150% and they rule!


Yeah when i bench i get good results with my 2 evga gtx 660 sc´s! And my oc is less then yours!


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks. What's a good overclock for these cards? Out the box this one boosts to 1201 @ 1.174


That's a nice boost! got 2 of them in SLI one my card boost to1162 and the other to 1137 but both are stable at 1215mhz, play some games at 1228mhz and can benchmark at 1241mhz on firestrike and the nvidia's demos, this on stock bios so I say they can overclock fairly well. and they are beast in SLI! my Firestrike my graphics Score is higher than 780's and Titan's graphics Score!









My Firestrike Score



Recent Benchmarks


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> That's a nice boost! got 2 of them in SLI one my card boost to1162 and the other to 1137 but both are stable at 1215mhz, play some games at 1228mhz and can benchmark at 1241mhz on firestrike and the nvidia's demos, this on stock bios so I say they can overclock fairly well. and they are beast in SLI! my Firestrike my graphics Score is higher than 780's and Titan's graphics Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Firestrike Score
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Benchmarks


Yeah my evga sli gtx 660´s beat a single titan at 3dmark 11. And if u compare the prices it is a very good deal!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> That's a nice boost! got 2 of them in SLI one my card boost to1162 and the other to 1137 but both are stable at 1215mhz, play some games at 1228mhz and can benchmark at 1241mhz on firestrike and the nvidia's demos, this on stock bios so I say they can overclock fairly well. and they are beast in SLI! my Firestrike my graphics Score is higher than 780's and Titan's graphics Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Firestrike Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Benchmarks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, Nvidia drivers have improved vastly, i wonder what my previous 660 SLI would get today @ 1293Mhz.... You beat my previous score with lower clock speeds










Spoiler: Edit







Oops... I forgot i had this score with my 660's right before i sold them lol


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490711








I miss my 660's


----------



## Beliar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> As far as the cooling goes - no. But driver issues - yes.
> 
> Personal experience is that WHQL's are buggy... personally had nothing but trouble with them. I haven't had any issues with the 326.19 betas, and have seen a few people with problems rectified by using these. I suggest giving them a try, and let us know if it helps.
> 
> Good luck!


Installed 326.19 drivers. We'll see









So far no artifacts on websites. Now let's hope for no crashes. On the other hand, today's my Corsair's PSU 5th birthday







.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, Nvidia drivers have improved vastly, i wonder what my previous 660 SLI would get today @ 1293Mhz.... You beat my previous score with lower clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... I forgot i had this score with my 660's right before i sold them lol
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my 660's


1293mhz with the kepler hmm is it gk106 architecure or gk104? Its really really good result anyway. If u had a fx8350 cpu and those sli gtx u had befor benny you would prob be number 1 on 3dmark11 i think


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 1293mhz with the kepler hmm is it gk106 architecure or gk104? Its really really good result anyway. If u had a fx8350 cpu and those sli gtx u had befor benny you would prob be number 1 on 3dmark11 i think


It's GK106







, and this was my highest GPU score in 3dmark11


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beliar*
> 
> Installed 326.19 drivers. We'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no artifacts on websites. Now let's hope for no crashes. On the other hand, today's my Corsair's PSU 5th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Heck! That's young, unless you're beating the snot out of it! lol!


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, Nvidia drivers have improved vastly, i wonder what my previous 660 SLI would get today @ 1293Mhz.... You beat my previous score with lower clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... I forgot i had this score with my 660's right before i sold them lol
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my 660's


Epic score Yungbenny911, make me think what kind score will my 660s get with a Bios Mod... Still to scare to do it


----------



## battleaxe

Wow, just played a bit of BF4 BETA and it stomped my GTX670 on Ultra.

Now I'm really thinking of SLI's for my 660 rig.

Game looks great though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Epic score Yungbenny911, make me think what kind score will my 660s get with a Bios Mod... Still to scare to do it


I think it's a norm now for you to volt-mod your GPU's on OCN "IF" you have good cooling / getting good temps (69c and below). There's really nothing to be scared about...


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow, just played a bit of BF4 BETA and it stomped my GTX670 on Ultra.
> 
> Now I'm really thinking of SLI's for my 660 rig.
> 
> Game looks great though.


yup, game it's not very optimized yet but my 660s are performing up to the task even recording with Fraps and ultra preset fps are over 60, here a little video I put together.


----------



## battleaxe

Wow... and that's on Ultra?


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow... and that's on Ultra?


yep Ultra preset, but the game is putting a workout in everyone CPU more than the GPU, also the windows 8 requirements were no marketing scheme, people are reporting 10 to 15 more fps after switching from win7 to win8,


----------



## MadGoat

this last update *for BF4* really made the world of difference for me... Game plays pretty smooth on ultra now with minimal lag stutters... GTX 660's eat it up... But your right my CPU pegs all 8 cores and the GPUs still have room....


----------



## battleaxe

Win 8 ehh? That's got me thinking.... I've got some CAD programs on here though and no guarantee they would work on 8. Last time I tried they didn't.

I am glad that its using more of the CPU horsepower now. Seemed such a waste to have an i7 and not need it like in BF3


----------



## battleaxe

Is there any way to Tri SLI the 660?


----------



## mouacyk

There was a 3GB GTX 660 that had two SLI connectors, that make tri-SLI physically possible. You may need a software hack to enable it in the drivers though.


----------



## maestro0428

I am not sure the 660 has enough juice to push enough pixels to fill more than 2GB. From what I have seen in benchmarks, a 680 and up do, but less powerful gpus show no difference.


----------



## battleaxe

So there'd be no benefit to 3 way SLI anyway?


----------



## mouacyk

ROPS and bus-width are fixed when it comes to filling pixels (megapixels), but MHz isn't. On nice overclocks with a sane resolution, 3GB can be useful for storing more textures and give you a more diverse scenery. OC's, however, are increasingly difficult on SLI and tri-SLI setups.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

im getting crashes, i think it was the BF4 beta driver nvidia put out. anyone else having the same?

i even got a crash in the BIOS! can you belive that? and one while i was installing the beta driver too. after that one i got pissed and stripped my pc downt o just the 2 cards everything else is unplugged and no crashes in 2 days


----------



## maestro0428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So there'd be no benefit to 3 way SLI anyway?


As far as I can say, not for 660s or 670s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> im getting crashes, i think it was the BF4 beta driver nvidia put out. anyone else having the same?
> 
> i even got a crash in the BIOS! can you belive that? and one while i was installing the beta driver too. after that one i got pissed and stripped my pc downt o just the 2 cards everything else is unplugged and no crashes in 2 days


Although my setup never crashed running the BF4 beta with the Nvidia beta drivers, when reporting 38fps min.-41fps avg. -68fps max, it wasn't even close to smooth gameplay in Surround. In 1080p with a lower min (but higher avg/max), it was totally smooth and acceptable to me.
My guess is either its an issue with Surround or more likely, the 2GB of memory is just not enough.


----------



## JukuriH

Hmm.. I flashed this BIOS mod for my Gigabyte GTX660 OC and compared others' OCs to mine, and my GPU just crashes when reaching same overclocks than posted here :/


----------



## kaiju

Anyone thinking of selling their 660/660's for something in the near future?


----------



## Marc79

They're pretty cheap now, you can get one as low as 169.99 after rebate.


----------



## maestro0428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone thinking of selling their 660/660's for something in the near future?


I am considering it actually. I have 2x Asus 660gtx OC' 2GB. Never overclocked and in great condition. I have been running them in Surround (my first multi screen gaming setup) and have been really happy with them. I do have upgradeitis though, so I change hardware pretty frequently. I noticed that you are located in Hong Kong? Haven't had any good experiences shipping overseas yet, but you can PM me an offer though if you are seriously interested.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> I am considering it actually. I have 2x Asus 660gtx OC' 2GB. Never overclocked and in great condition. I have been running them in Surround (my first multi screen gaming setup) and have been really happy with them. I do have upgradeitis though, so I change hardware pretty frequently. I noticed that you are located in Hong Kong? Haven't had any good experiences shipping overseas yet, but you can PM me an offer though if you are seriously interested.


I'm interested in one of them. How much do you want?

I'm in Ohio/ USA

PM me with price and location


----------



## Turt1e

Just got my second 660 for SLI. Dealing with driver crashes.


----------



## Marc79

Haven't had a single crash since running 660 SLI for alomst 2 months now, what driver are you on? Try the new 327.23 if you haven't already.

I use this to uninstall my old drivers, basically uninstalls everything to make for a clean install of new drivers, great program. I've used it on my old computer and the new one. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0CqLU9SU7_0Vm1ISVZkc0lUT3c/edit?usp=sharing

Link to the Geforce website

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v3-8/1


----------



## Turt1e

I was on the latest beta, but rolling back with a clean reinstall didn't do anything. Every game on Steam gives me a black screen, Battlefield 4 gives me a DirectX error, and BF3 just doesnt work.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> I was on the latest beta, but rolling back with a clean reinstall didn't do anything. Every game on Steam gives me a black screen, Battlefield 4 gives me a DirectX error, and BF3 just doesnt work.


Also, 326.19's before giving up.


----------



## battleaxe

You might need to clock the cores down a bit. For some reason SLI is tougher for some GPU's to run at specified core. Bump it down -40 or so, then give it another shot.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey guys, make sure you're update to the latest beta drivers, they improve performance quite a lot in bf4 and some other games


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i was having crashes too. i havent had one since i went back to nvidia's july driver.


----------



## maestro0428

Haven't had any crashes on my sli rig. Best value gpu set I have had. Beta has been fine so far too. I may just have to keep them a while longer. New games this year will decide it.


----------



## maestro0428

*Benched Planetside 2 in Surround*

Rig- 4.5ghz 3770k/32GB/660 gtx sli

331.40 Beta drivers

5760x1080p

Settings- all to high, cept motion blur cuz I don't like it, no AA

*Test A*
Scene 1 78.5 fps

Scene 2 74.6 fps

Scene 3 73.7 fps

I haven't had time to get in an online game with these settings, hopefully yet today, but I will post whether it plays smooth enough for my taste.


----------



## maestro0428

Benched Dirt 3 in Surround

Rig- 4.5ghz 3770k/32GB/660 gtx sli

331.40 Beta drivers

5760x1080p

Settings- all Maxed except, 2x MSAA, advanced lighting/gobal illumination- OFF
AVG FPS 71.36 MIN FPS 60.24

This is the best setting for my setup in my opinion.


----------



## Turt1e

Everything works now except for BF3 and BF4. Keep getting a DirectX error.


----------



## Kanesk

Hi, i wanted to flah my gtx 660 bios today, but when im on step 3, did all the commands in cmd and i hit enter, it says "Hmm?Could not find voltage offsets." Therefor it looks diffrent than the ss in instructions, so the question is, is that a problem? Can i proceed? I wouldnt like to brick my 660 just yet







Sorry if it was asked already , I didnt want to look through all the 300 pages,


----------



## kckyle

ah just bought a gtx 660 for $165 off newegg, plus 25 rebate and selling the batman origin off ebay im getting the card for around 110-120 bucks. not bad!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Does anyone have any experience with the evga gtx 660 ftw sig 2? I just bought one off of newegg and I'm curious on how hot and loud it is. My current evga gtx 660 sc runs loud and hot so I'm hoping this will run better.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Hi, i wanted to flah my gtx 660 bios today, but when im on step 3, did all the commands in cmd and i hit enter, it says "Hmm?Could not find voltage offsets." Therefor it looks diffrent than the ss in instructions, so the question is, is that a problem? Can i proceed? I wouldnt like to brick my 660 just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it was asked already , I didnt want to look through all the 300 pages,


So do everyone! 300 pages is like 10 hours of reading xD
Well, in 15-20 pages, you're the third guy with this problem.. (just sayin')








Do your card is a Gigabyte one ?
You can unlock your BIOS using KeplerBiosTweaker, or just give it to me, I'll do it for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ah just bought a gtx 660 for $165 off newegg, plus 25 rebate and selling the batman origin off ebay im getting the card for around 110-120 bucks. not bad!


Congrats !








I bought mine €200 back in March.. ( 260 USD )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the evga gtx 660 ftw sig 2? I just bought one off of newegg and I'm curious on how hot and loud it is. My current evga gtx 660 sc runs loud and hot so I'm hoping this will run better.


Sorry, I don't. But, you should look for reviews on google


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have, I just wanted to know how one of the people in this group felt about the card.


----------



## kckyle

so does this card runs hot and loud? i had a gtx 480 before is it anything as bad as that?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have the super clocked version from best buy and it hits 76 degrees on dirt 3, and it sounds like a mini turbine, but that's just mine. I've read that other people who have evga cards do not have that problem so you most likely have nothing to worry about. I like evga cards, that's why I bought another 660. I'm hoping the ftw sig 2 version runs cooler and isnt as loud.


----------



## Marc79

Reference cooler Nvidia Cards always run hotter and louder than aftermarket cards with 2 or 3 fans that blow inside the case. My 660's get pretty hot if I set close to max setting in game, but rarely do since not enough juice to run max settings at 1440p. For example in Far Cry 3 at 1080p, completely max settings 8xAA, DX11, Ultra Setting, the top card reached 85C, and bottom one 80C.


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Do your card is a Gigabyte one ?
> You can unlock your BIOS using KeplerBiosTweaker, or just give it to me, I'll do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine €200 back in March.. ( 260 USD )
> Sorry, I don't. But, you should look for reviews on google


Yup, i have the gigabyte version. So the message about the voltage it has written, means it didnt unlock properly? I thought its passed the unlocking bios







. I ll read through the pages and try to look for solution. I just want to be extra safe .


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I have the super clocked version from best buy and it hits 76 degrees on dirt 3, and it sounds like a mini turbine, but that's just mine. I've read that other people who have evga cards do not have that problem so you most likely have nothing to worry about. I like evga cards, that's why I bought another 660. I'm hoping the ftw sig 2 version runs cooler and isnt as loud.


I have the EVGA 660 FTW Sig2, and it rarely hits 65 at full load, OC'd a bit. This pic is was captured after running BOINC for ten minutes. It does get a little bit warmer during games, but it _*rarely*_ hits 65.



I think you'll be pleased with it's operating temps.


----------



## Beliar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> As far as the cooling goes - no. But driver issues - yes.
> 
> Personal experience is that WHQL's are buggy... personally had nothing but trouble with them. I haven't had any issues with the 326.19 betas, and have seen a few people with problems rectified by using these. I suggest giving them a try, and let us know if it helps.
> 
> Good luck!


Here i am after few days. So far no desktop freezes, no kernel errors. Just Saint's Row IV crashes sometimes but i guess it's somehow DX11 related error.

Anyways, i tried BF4 beta this weekend (326.19 drivers). It's unplayable. Artifacts everywhere, literally.
I had similiar problems in BF3, drivers fixed them. Anyone else experienced this?

Example 




I got something like this, but in a larger scale

Stupid Gigabyte


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beliar*
> 
> Here i am after few days. So far no desktop freezes, no kernel errors. Just Saint's Row IV crashes sometimes but i guess it's somehow DX11 related error.
> 
> Anyways, i tried BF4 beta this weekend (326.19 drivers). It's unplayable. Artifacts everywhere, literally.
> I had similiar problems in BF3, drivers fixed them. Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got something like this, but in a larger scale
> 
> Stupid Gigabyte


For BF4 use the lasted Beta driver that nvidia released for this game (331.40) also people had been reporting FPS improvement by using windows 8.


----------



## Polcari

Hello there, im new on this forum and i have a Asus gtx 660 OC 2gb DCII , already unlocked my graphic card and i can get the tdp and voltage raising... the problem goes when i try to overclock, if i push it a bit more than stock values it allways crash on heaven unigine 4.0, did anyone had this issue in the same card? or does anyone has a stable clock for my card? ive been reading this thread from the beggining and i saw a member called "chang 87" at the page "270" having this same issue, but so far couldnt find any solution.
i really hope someone can help me !


----------



## furiont

i have this problem help me please


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Yup, i have the gigabyte version. So the message about the voltage it has written, means it didnt unlock properly? I thought its passed the unlocking bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ll read through the pages and try to look for solution. I just want to be extra safe .


Ok, the two other guys I mentionned also have a Gigabyte card..








No, it isn't unlocked, just do it with KeplerBiosTweaker, if you know how to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> Hello there, im new on this forum and i have a Asus gtx 660 OC 2gb DCII , already unlocked my graphic card and i can get the tdp and voltage raising... the problem goes when i try to overclock, if i push it a bit more than stock values it allways crash on heaven unigine 4.0, did anyone had this issue in the same card? or does anyone has a stable clock for my card? ive been reading this thread from the beggining and i saw a member called "chang 87" at the page "270" having this same issue, but so far couldnt find any solution.
> i really hope someone can help me !


This is coming from GPU Boost.
Your card is boosting past stable. You can fix this by putting a negative core clock offset in your favorite OC Tool ( MSI Afterburner, EVGA PrecisionX, etc. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furiont*
> 
> 
> 
> i have this problem help me please


Explain.


----------



## Polcari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> This is coming from GPU Boost.
> Your card is boosting past stable. You can fix this by putting a negative core clock offset in your favorite OC Tool ( MSI Afterburner, EVGA PrecisionX, etc. )
> Explain.


ok so far i have 1125 mhz set on gpu tweak, and at GPU z it shows the boost is currently at 1215 mhz, and im still getting a crash during heaven benchmark, even if i go under those values. Is there any stable overclock you would recomment?


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Ok, the two other guys I mentionned also have a Gigabyte card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't unlocked, just do it with KeplerBiosTweaker, if you know how to.


I took a look at it in the morning, but wasnt sure which of all those settings need to be changed. Could you please lead me through it ? Just few steps







, i d be grateful


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> ok so far i have 1125 mhz set on gpu tweak, and at GPU z it shows the boost is currently at 1215 mhz, and im still getting a crash during heaven benchmark, even if i go under those values. Is there any stable overclock you would recomment?


I'd like to.. but I can't.. This is called the silicon lottery. Each card isn't the same as the next one..
Try to go lower and lower, until it's stable. Mine was stable at -40Mhz, if I remember correctly. ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> I took a look at it in the morning, but wasnt sure which of all those settings need to be changed. Could you please lead me through it ? Just few steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i d be grateful





This should be clear enough








First is original, second is modded. I framed the changes.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> ok so far i have 1125 mhz set on gpu tweak, and at GPU z it shows the boost is currently at 1215 mhz, and im still getting a crash during heaven benchmark, even if i go under those values. Is there any stable overclock you would recomment?


Yup, go down some more on the core. Mine is stable at 1215, but some are not. You've got to go on down til it holds. No other choice.


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> This should be clear enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is original, second is modded. I framed the changes.


Thank you







. now last question or two before i proceed. Why "only" 1187.5 voltage and not all the way to 1212.5 voltage?

And the lst question, when i have modded the bios as you have showed me, i can proceed to flash it as shown in the first post?

"Step 4: Close and re-open Cmd.exe (command prompt), and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. "cd desktop" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. "cd Nvflash" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below."


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . now last question or two before i proceed. Why "only" 1187.5 voltage and not all the way to 1212.5 voltage?
> 
> And the lst question, when i have modded the bios as you have showed me, i can proceed to flash it as shown in the first post?
> 
> "Step 4: Close and re-open Cmd.exe (command prompt), and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. "cd desktop" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. "cd Nvflash" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below."


You can put 1.212V.
I put 1.187V because I only gain 13Mhz by going to 1.212V.









And yes, that's it !


----------



## Polcari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> I'd like to.. but I can't.. This is called the silicon lottery. Each card isn't the same as the next one..
> Try to go lower and lower, until it's stable. Mine was stable at -40Mhz, if I remember correctly. ^^


Ok thanks alot for the help so far! Btw witch kind of software do you use to test stability on ur overclock? because as far as i tested with heaven bench, if i decrease quality to high and tesselation to moderate it does not crash that easy, even in higher clocks


----------



## EtoileYuki

I test it in 3 times:

Valley/Heaven in Extreme HD. (1080p) for GPU | IntelBurnTest/OCCT for CPU
[email protected] on full
Real situation -> In-Game =) (pref BF3)


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> You can put 1.212V.
> I put 1.187V because I only gain 13Mhz by going to 1.212V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that's it !


Good morning 







. I was hoping i wont have to come and bother with this again, by my attempts failed miserably this morning







. So basically i tried the step 4 (flashing) and nv flash said the version is too old. Then i tried newer version i found on the internet and it gave me error saying its not for my windows version (i have 64 bit and tried 64 bit version). I read through those first 30 pages and found out that a guy had similar problem. He was recommended Firestorm program, so I tried it and it didnt work







. After that he was given some nvflash files from youngbenny that worked for him and should ve been working with 64 bit. I tried it aaaaand it didnt work, saying it needs newer nvflash version







.

Is there another way of flashing i can try? Sorry for the inconiencem flashing looked so simple when I looked at it for the first time, no idea how im getting all this problems


----------



## EtoileYuki

As far as I know, the latest version of Nvflash is 5.142 and 07/22/2013.. Did you try with this version ?
You can also try the built-in flasher in KeplerBiosTweaker.








(Latest version of KeplerBiosTweaker is 1.25)

Also, don't forget that you have to run all these tools as administrator


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> As far as I know, the latest version of Nvflash is 5.142 and 07/22/2013.. Did you try with this version ?
> You can also try the built-in flasher in KeplerBiosTweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Latest version of KeplerBiosTweaker is 1.25)
> 
> Also, don't forget that you have to run all these tools as administrator


this did the trick, thank you !! Now I can happily squeeze some more juice out of my gtx 660







. Im happy


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> this did the trick, thank you !! Now I can happily squeeze some more juice out of my gtx 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im happy


Glad to know it worked !








Don't forget to share about your OC !


----------



## Turt1e

I reinstalled Windows so most games work now, but BF3 crashes after 30 min still even after downclocking my 660s in Afterburner. Also, how can the Power Target be 170% if the slot and the 6 pin connector can only output 150W combined?
So if I add voltage to like 1.175v would that help?


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Glad to know it worked !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to share about your OC !


Hi, i tinkered with the OC a bit and got mixed results. I tried running 150% power target/maximum performance . Had it on 1215-1254 core and memory 1702, I was passing the benchmarks and was stable in games. But i noticed that the core clock were all over the place ,sometimes 1090 to max clocks, while memory always stayed the same. Strange thing is that in games like crysis 3, it was dropping down but in other such as arma 3, it stayed on max set clocks just fine. So i wonder if this is unstable throttling or its just the boost messing with me







. What do you guys think? Im going to try and flash the old bios back and see what that do and I ll also try running ur lower voltage setting to see where it ll get me







.

Oh i also try setting core or memory to - 80-100 and the clocks were still all over the place, so i guess it shouldnt be throttling/unstable. My gpu never crossed 65 C after hour of gaming

EDIT: it does on stock bios as well. No idea what's up with that. Games run great even if it does this thing, but then I dont see much point in core overclocking, when it ll go down anyway







.


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Hi, i tinkered with the OC a bit and got mixed results. I tried running 150% power target/maximum performance . Had it on 1215-1254 core and memory 1702, I was passing the benchmarks and was stable in games. But i noticed that the core clock were all over the place ,sometimes 1090 to max clocks, while memory always stayed the same. Strange thing is that in games like crysis 3, it was dropping down but in other such as arma 3, it stayed on max set clocks just fine. So i wonder if this is unstable throttling or its just the boost messing with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you guys think? Im going to try and flash the old bios back and see what that do and I ll also try running ur lower voltage setting to see where it ll get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh i also try setting core or memory to - 80-100 and the clocks were still all over the place, so i guess it shouldnt be throttling/unstable. My gpu never crossed 65 C after hour of gaming
> 
> EDIT: it does on stock bios as well. No idea what's up with that. Games run great even if it does this thing, but then I dont see much point in core overclocking, when it ll go down anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You probably dont have a good card for OC that's all.

With modded bios 150% and the factory oc from Gigabyte,my card throttled in Metro Last Light. It throttles because it reaches a very high TDP and it wants more and more.

For example in Metro Last Light it reached 147-150% instantly so the card started throttling.In games like Red Orchestra 2 ( since u play arma im guessing u know this game ), which is stil pretty demanding on full settings, it never goes past 140% TDP so I had a very cool looking 1280Mhz boost, same boost in Dota 2.

Some people get good OC's in games that are very demanding , most don't its the nature of the beast.Atm im running on the stock bios with 1202mhz boost in game with 1.162v.

So yea if u want to overlock either u need to get lucky or get 760 lightning xD.

Btw anyone else feel "sad" that the 270x is the same price GTX 660 was when we bought it and it is like 10fps above and competes with the likes of 7950 and 760:\(


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> You probably dont have a good card for OC that's all.
> 
> With modded bios 150% and the factory oc from Gigabyte,my card throttled in Metro Last Light. It throttles because it reaches a very high TDP and it wants more and more.
> 
> For example in Metro Last Light it reached 147-150% instantly so the card started throttling.In games like Red Orchestra 2 ( since u play arma im guessing u know this game ), which is stil pretty demanding on full settings, it never goes past 140% TDP so I had a very cool looking 1280Mhz boost, same boost in Dota 2.
> 
> Some people get good OC's in games that are very demanding , most don't its the nature of the beast.Atm im running on the stock bios with 1202mhz boost in game with 1.162v.
> 
> So yea if u want to overlock either u need to get lucky or get 760 lightning xD.
> 
> Btw anyone else feel "sad" that the 270x is the same price GTX 660 was when we bought it and it is like 10fps above and competes with the likes of 7950 and 760:\(


Right now I played Crysis 3 for hour or so and it ran just fine at 1228 core and 1700 memory // 1221.5 volts without throttling. Perhaps the card boosts only as much as it needs to, but not more?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Right now I played Crysis 3 for hour or so and it ran just fine at 1228 core and 1700 memory // 1221.5 volts without throttling. Perhaps the card boosts only as much as it needs to, but not more?


I did notice while running 3D Mark 11 that my Galaxy did the same thing. During the different test the Voltage and core clock would fluctuate.

I use the K-Boost feature on Precision X to hold the card at max output and it pretty much stopped that.


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I did notice while running 3D Mark 11 that my Galaxy did the same thing. During the different test the Voltage and core clock would fluctuate.
> 
> I use the K-Boost feature on Precision X o hold the card at max output and it pretty much stopped that.


Thanks for tip, though mine does that even with k boost on. Even on stock settings and bios. I gues i ll just give it up then. Card is very fast even without overclocking


----------



## jason387

Can I unlock voltage on the Gtx 650Ti? Isn't it based on the same core as the Gtx 660?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Got my other 660 today. I'm definitely happy with it. Now I have to try to oc both of them and see what they can do.


----------



## battleaxe

Man the prices just keep going down on these 660's. I want to SLI so bad. I'd love to have Titan performance for less than 375 total!

Maybe I'll wait just a bit longer.


----------



## StockDC2

Awesome, didn't know that there was a thread dedicated to the Non-TI's. I am thinking about purchasing a set of 2 off of Craigslist. Any idea on what I should offer for them? They are eVGA brand.

Thanks.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Awesome, didn't know that there was a thread dedicated to the Non-TI's. I am thinking about purchasing a set of 2 off of Craigslist. Any idea on what I should offer for them? They are eVGA brand.
> 
> Thanks.


You wont be dissapointed. I was happy with just one.

I actually have mine listed on craigslist for 150 with the bios mod. (ask high in anticipation of negotiations)









I'd say try and get them for around 275 for the pair.

You can get brand new ones online for as cheap as 175 each after rebates. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7352742&csid=_61


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> You wont be dissapointed. I was happy with just one.
> 
> I actually have mine listed on craigslist for 150 with the bios mod. (ask high in anticipation of negotiations)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say try and get them for around 275 for the pair.
> 
> You can get brand new ones online for as cheap as 175 each after rebates. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7352742&csid=_61


Awesome, thanks so much for the prompt response.

The seller offered them to me for $200. I actually just sent him an email asking him if he would do $180. I should pick them up at that price correct?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Awesome, thanks so much for the prompt response.
> 
> The seller offered them to me for $200. I actually just sent him an email asking him if he would do $180. I should pick them up at that price correct?


If The seller is asking 200 Each than no.

If the seller is asking 200 for the pair I'd say definately! Just make sure that they work


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> If The seller is asking 200 Each than no.
> 
> If the seller is asking 200 for the pair I'd say definately! Just make sure that they work


Sweet thanks. Yes, $200 for the pair.


----------



## maestro0428

Decided to part with mine for 250 (for both). Interested? PM me.


----------



## StockDC2

Looks like the seller is firm on $200. Not sure if I should bite as I don't play games anymore. Decisions...


----------



## Kanesk

There has to be a way how to prevent that power throttling, its kind of pissing me off. It throttles even on stock speeds, with increased power limit to 170%. There s something veeeery strange about it. Voltage limit makes no diffrence for my card (gigabyte 660). Perhaps my bios is modded wrong way? I tried the kepler bios tweaker. Now when im increasing the power limit, I do increase the number down on the left, there is another right next to it, should i increase that too? Normal bios modding as described per page one, doesnt work for my card .

EDIT: I've tried almost anything i could think of, yet i wasnt able to pass 1167 on core / 1520 on memory without power throttling. Increasing power limit and voltage did exactly nothing for my card's stability. Maybe it has something to do with my sub-par motherboard MSI 970A-G43, thanks to it i cant really OC much my cpu (AMD FX 6300) without it getting throttled. Nevermind, I ll just settle with what i got







.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> There has to be a way how to prevent that power throttling, its kind of pissing me off. It throttles even on stock speeds, with increased power limit to 170%. There s something veeeery strange about it. Voltage limit makes no diffrence for my card (gigabyte 660). Perhaps my bios is modded wrong way? I tried the kepler bios tweaker. Now when im increasing the power limit, I do increase the number down on the left, there is another right next to it, should i increase that too? Normal bios modding as described per page one, doesnt work for my card .
> 
> EDIT: I've tried almost anything i could think of, yet i wasnt able to pass 1167 on core / 1520 on memory without power throttling. Increasing power limit and voltage did exactly nothing for my card's stability. Maybe it has something to do with my sub-par motherboard MSI 970A-G43, thanks to it i cant really OC much my cpu (AMD FX 6300) without it getting throttled. Nevermind, I ll just settle with what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you try using Precision X K boost to hold the GPU at max.

Also having owned an MSI 970A-G46 I can recommend placing Heatsinks on the mosfets and using a Fan right over them.








(The G46 comes with a heatsink over the mosfets where the G43 does not from my research)

I do have my MSI for sale its on criagslist since i dont have enough rep to sell here


----------



## mrakky

Is this who tried bios put?
user Yungbenny911 made him still at the very beginning somewhere around 50 pages
I have a sli combination msi gtx 660 oc tf, but I fear that we are not blown.

660.zip 119k .zip file


Even who let him pick the result.

thanks


----------



## EasyCzT

Hello guys !

Before

After (only 170% power target and + 300 memory)

SLI MSI 660 TF 2Gb - cant get 1293Mhz as Yungbenny911 ... only 1254, but still good


----------



## mrakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyCzT*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> Before
> 
> After (only 170% power target and + 300 memory)
> 
> SLI MSI 660 TF 2Gb - cant get 1293Mhz as Yungbenny911 ... only 1254, but still good


can you please upload the modified BIOS

thanks


----------



## mrakky

i hawe crasing drivers with this bios


----------



## EasyCzT

I am good, using beta drivers 331.40

Wait for new version i guess, or downgrade.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> i hawe crasing drivers with this bios


I sent you a message, i could not understand what you were typing. Is your first language English? If else, you can write it in your language, and exclude any slangs, and i'll try to use google translate to get an idea of what you are trying to say.

Getting driver crashes after you do the mod is a result of your GPU boosting too high. All i do is reduce the boost clock to 1202Mhz, so it's stable.


----------



## mrakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I sent you a message, i could not understand what you were typing. Is your first language English? If else, you can write it in your language, and exclude any slangs, and i'll try to use google translate to get an idea of what you are trying to say.
> 
> Getting driver crashes after you do the mod is a result of your GPU boosting too high. All i do is reduce the boost clock to 1202Mhz, so it's stable.


sorry for my bad English,
I tried the 1202, but continues to chrasing.

I returned to original bios and one boost to 1175 and the second in 1160, I do not know why not have the same boost?


----------



## Arkanon

Hello there!

I seem to have a fair bit of "problems" with my GTX 660 as well. I'm pretty much baffeled that i do not even manage to push the core of my MSI GTX 660 ( Twin frozr OC model) 10MHz higher than the stock clocks it comes with. Doesn't matter what i do, it even crashes with power target of 110%. Silicon lottery gone wrong, i assume. Secondly, whenever i try to unlock the bios voltage and flash the card it doesn't lock up anymore, however after a while of running the Nvidia Hair demo, the screen just completely tears up, like a very bad case of artifacts, with the screen completely flashing. Hope someone has any advice on this. Do note: when i leave the card completely stock, it runs just fine. I have a fair bit of experience overclocking, first time i can't wrap my head around what the problem actually could be, other than just having bad luck on the silicon lottery.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> sorry for my bad English,
> I tried the 1202, but continues to chrasing.
> 
> I returned to original bios and one boost to 1175 and the second in 1160, I do not know why not have the same boost?


I think you should stick to your stock bios, maybe your GPU does not like the 1.212mv. I had a 670 that could not go past 1170+Mhz without crashing, and setting 1.212mv made the GPU highly unstable. Either you stick to it, or sell it to someone else and buy something more powerful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanon*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I seem to have a fair bit of "problems" with my GTX 660 as well. I'm pretty much baffeled that i do not even manage to push the core of my MSI GTX 660 ( Twin frozr OC model) 10MHz higher than the stock clocks it comes with. Doesn't matter what i do, it even crashes with power target of 110%. Silicon lottery gone wrong, i assume. Secondly, whenever i try to unlock the bios voltage and flash the card it doesn't lock up anymore, however after a while of running the Nvidia Hair demo, the screen just completely tears up, like a very bad case of artifacts, with the screen completely flashing. Hope someone has any advice on this. Do note: when i leave the card completely stock, it runs just fine. I have a fair bit of experience overclocking, first time i can't wrap my head around what the problem actually could be, other than just having bad luck on the silicon lottery.


You should stick to stock bios, and if you can still return that GPU and get another one, i will advice you do so. Why you saw the screen completely tear up was because, when you unlocked the GPU, the core clock was also set to 1254mhz, and your GPU is very unstable at that.


----------



## Turt1e

If I add more voltage than stock, my card automatically boosts to 1254.4 MHz and crashes.


----------



## Quadrider10

how can we mod the bios ourselves to set the max core clock, mem clock, voltage, and fan curve?


----------



## ST4R

Ok my MSI GTX 660 and other parts arrived today.
It will be my first time working with a UEFI bios...

What do I need to do after installing the card?
Do I need to flash it for a UEFI bios? If so, how?

PC specs:
Asus z77-v pro MOBO
i5 3570k
MSI GTX 660
8gb ram
samsung 840 pro SSD
650w PSU

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> how can we mod the bios ourselves to set the max core clock, mem clock, voltage, and fan curve?


You can use Precision X or Afterburner to set fan curve and adjust the core voltage, core clock, and core voltage.

Use the bios mod to allow up to 1.212 volts for best maximum overclocks detailed on page 1 of this thread.

You can also use bios tweaker I believe.


----------



## ST4R

I get tearing when I watch youtube videos on my brand new MSI gtx 660.. 314.22 drivers.

I have tried both DVI and HDMI, adaptive v-sync and normal v-sync.
They all produce the same screen tearing(horizontal lines) while watching youtube videos.


----------



## lightsout

WHats up guys how is everyone liking their 660 sli? Just picked up a 7950 but thinking about selling it and getting two 660's.

I am at 1200p right now. Anyone use them at 1440? On BF3 what type of frames do you get? Thanks for any help.


----------



## EasyCzT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ST4R*
> 
> I get tearing when I watch youtube videos on my brand new MSI gtx 660.. 314.22 drivers.
> 
> I have tried both DVI and HDMI, adaptive v-sync and normal v-sync.
> They all produce the same screen tearing(horizontal lines) while watching youtube videos.


Update drivers... new version 331.58

Cant see any reason why stay on old drivers


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, this is probably the wrong place to ask this questions as I'm pretty sure what most of you will say. But here goes....

I'm considering getting another 660 for SLI.

Or;

ATI r9 280x

Or;

ATI r9 290x when they come out in about a week.

I know which cards are more powerful and I realize the SLI will be the most powerful of the 3. But for longevity sake and overall enjoyment which is likely to give the better gaming performance?

I'll obviously sell my 660 if I go with a 280x which will make the two cards cost me about the same at this point.

What would you do?


----------



## maestro0428

Tough call. I am going through the same thing. I don't have to sell my 660s. I could just keep them for [email protected] I am leaning to AMD this round with the best price for performance. Nvidia has been awfully greedy this year.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'm glad I went sli, but my PC did get a whole lot louder under load. I can now actually get the most out of my 120 hz monitor. I do kinda wish I went with one powerful card, but if I did that and went sli or crossfire later on, I would have to upgrade my motherboard and CPU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHats up guys how is everyone liking their 660 sli? Just picked up a 7950 but thinking about selling it and getting two 660's.
> 
> I am at 1200p right now. Anyone use them at 1440? On BF3 what type of frames do you get? Thanks for any help.


I think I got the answers I needed through searching. Anyone have experience with the Gigabyte OC 660's.

Just wondering if there are any limitations. Would probably like to do the bios mod. Saw one person that had an issue when I searched this thread.

Here is the card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125443


----------



## maestro0428

Value wise, multiple gpu setups are the best. If you can deal with the issues and workarounds. I have tried sli 3 times and crossfire twice. Only my 660 sli has performed without problems (and the only set that didn't make me mad as hell, lol.)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think I got the answers I needed through searching. Anyone have experience with the Gigabyte OC 660's.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any limitations. Would probably like to do the bios mod. Saw one person that had an issue when I searched this thread.
> 
> Here is the card.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125443


The asus 660s are SILENT, had one a week before going with a 770. Only thing I wish are backplates for the 660 series.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHats up guys how is everyone liking their 660 sli? Just picked up a 7950 but thinking about selling it and getting two 660's.
> 
> I am at 1200p right now. Anyone use them at 1440? On BF3 what type of frames do you get? Thanks for any help.


I run BF3 on Ultra (1440p) just fine. There are some dips to 40-50 though.

You won't be able to play Ultra on BF4 at 1440p though, (660SLI). High setting is best.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHats up guys how is everyone liking their 660 sli? Just picked up a 7950 but thinking about selling it and getting two 660's.
> 
> I am at 1200p right now. Anyone use them at 1440? On BF3 what type of frames do you get? Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> I run BF3 on Ultra (1440p) just fine. There are some dips to 40-50 though.
> 
> You won't be able to play Ultra on BF4 at 1440p though, (660SLI). High setting is best.
Click to expand...

Thats cool. I played with a 670 @1440p. High was fine for me and I was happy with performance. So I should be good. (I was referring to BF3 but same deal.)


----------



## maestro0428

660 SLI is great for BF4 Ultra 1080p.


----------



## Marc79

Most likely, but 1440p is a different story. For me running (Beta BF4) at Ultra setting 1440p was a complete stutter fest, unplayable, even though the frames were in the 40-50's but with dips to low 30's. Maybe once the game releases and with new driver it might be somewhat playable at Ultra 1440p.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Most likely, but 1440p is a different story. For me running (Beta BF4) at Ultra setting 1440p was a complete stutter fest, unplayable, even though the frames were in the 40-50's but with dips to low 30's. Maybe once the game releases and with new driver it might be somewhat playable at Ultra 1440p.


But a little drop in settings was smooth right? Above you said the frames were good but was it smooth or also stuttering?


----------



## Marc79

Yes, once I dropped to High setting all was good, fps in 70's and no stutters.


----------



## Turt1e

Can 660 SLI handle BF4/Metro LL/BF3 at 1440p ultra?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> Can 660 SLI handle BF4/Metro LL/BF3 at 1440p ultra?


You may want to read the previous few posts.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Going to get a 5760X1080 setup soon,how would my gtx 660 sli handle most games?
I prefer pixels over detail quality,so i have no problem sacrificing AA\other details to game at an higher resolution.


----------



## ST4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ST4R*
> 
> I get tearing when I watch youtube videos on my brand new MSI gtx 660.. 314.22 drivers.
> 
> I have tried both DVI and HDMI, adaptive v-sync and normal v-sync.
> They all produce the same screen tearing(horizontal lines) while watching youtube videos.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyCzT*
> 
> Update drivers... new version 331.58
> 
> Cant see any reason why stay on old drivers


Having this screen tearing was normal before that driver?
From what I read its an issue with the Kepler architecture itself.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

How many GB memory are you all using for sli on high res? I wonder if your using the 3gb 660's cards vs the 2gb 660's.


----------



## PhoenixPL86

Hi All,

I'm a new and proud owner of 2 eVGA GTX 660s. While trying to get the most out of my cards, I screwed myself. I flashed the wrong BIOS onto them and, of course, did not create a back up of the original. Now I can only boot in safe mode even if I switch to the on board. My original BIOS is 80.06.58.00.60 and I can't seem to find a copy anywhere on the net. Any ideas?

EDIT: Nevermind, solved it. Had to switch to the on board, disable the 660's while in safe mode, then reboot in normal windows. Luckily EVGA tech support was able to provide the original BIOS, and now everything is back to normal. No more late night OC tweaking for me anymore.


----------



## maestro0428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Going to get a 5760X1080 setup soon,how would my gtx 660 sli handle most games?
> I prefer pixels over detail quality,so i have no problem sacrificing AA\other details to game at an higher resolution.


I loved my 660 sli for triple screens. With the right settings it is truly awesome. Problem with that route is you need to pony up twice the cash each time you upgrade. Personally I can't handle that right now, so my trips are moving aside for a larger single screen. I will be returning for more awesome asap!


----------



## dougb62

*@PhoenixPL86* Here's a CPUZ of my 660 with BIOS Ver. 80.06.58.00.60:



Here's a link to my BIOS file:

GK106.rom

Hope this helps!









Edit: Oh well, I tried... Glad you got it working!


----------



## sunsunsunsunsun

I just tried to flash my 660 using the instructions on the first page. Everything seemed to go as planned, I followed it word for word. When I tested the card to see if my voltage had changed it was still at the default 1.175

Any ideas how I can fix this? Flashing just seemed to do nothing.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunsunsunsunsun*
> 
> I just tried to flash my 660 using the instructions on the first page. Everything seemed to go as planned, I followed it word for word. When I tested the card to see if my voltage had changed it was still at the default 1.175
> 
> Any ideas how I can fix this? Flashing just seemed to do nothing.


I had this exact problem. Start on page 251 of this thread, you'll see how to get it working, I posted it there.

Edited; I had the wrong page. Its 251


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys. I will be joining soon. have a pair of 660's on the way. They are the Gigabyte OC cards. Looking to do the bios flash shortly after I see how they run stock. Hopefully everything goes smooth I will definitely be in here with some questions I am sure.


----------



## sunsunsunsunsun

Uhg, ok so I got it working but now after restarting my computer I get the error 'you are not currently using a display connected to an nvidia gpu' and the gpu just doesnt work at all. I had to flash back to my original BIOS. I don't know why I am having so many issues with this.


----------



## battleaxe

Did you try the fix on p 251?


----------



## Turt1e

Alright, I'm getting more SLI driver issues. Metro LL just constantly screen flashes and blinks really fast. Crysis 2 crashes a lot. Battlefield 3 also crashes a lot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> Alright, I'm getting more SLI driver issues. Metro LL just constantly screen flashes and blinks really fast. Crysis 2 crashes a lot. Battlefield 3 also crashes a lot.


Not what I want to hear with two 660's on the way. Sound like this guy is having similar issues.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437057/nvidia-driver-nightmare


----------



## jason387

The extra voltage just isn't worth it. I flashed my card to the Asus bios as it was an unlocked bios so I could edit the voltage all the way to 1.21v. I did get that but the core clocks only increased by 40Mhz. So much effort and so little return. From 1.175v to 1.21v and all I get is 40Mhz. I know my card is the The Gtx 650Ti and not the Gtx 660 but heck it's based on the same GK106 core!


----------



## lightsout

But plenty others show much better results. You said so much worse it seems like a few minute process. Was it a pain?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> But plenty others show much better results. You said so much worse it seems like a few minute process. Was it a pain?


Not really I guess


----------



## lightsout

So what's the general consensus on flashing the bios. I guess what I mean is what's the average core boost? Is it just 30-40mhz?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So what's the general consensus on flashing the bios. I guess what I mean is what's the average core boost? Is it just 30-40mhz?


Yeah. Maybe 60Mhz at the max. Another OCN member named headless Knight told me he tried it with his Gtx 670 and got 35Mhz extra but it wasn't worth the heat.


----------



## MadGoat

around 1215 boost is about max avg I see with the 660s and is also where mine likes to sit.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks guys +rep


----------



## DaPuppet007

So how about that Shadowplay? I just keep it on all the time just in case. 10% max performance hit they say but I can't tell much. Still 60fps average in BF3 maxed out with my one 660. =) 1680*1050


----------



## yvgamer94

I am now very sad. After flashing a new bios into my first Asus gtx660 direct cu ii (@1256mh coreclock, 3300mh mem clock), i decided to get another. It arrived today and so i installed it by itself so i could flash it the new bios. It flashed fine and the voltage was now 1.2xx volts. I then rebooted the pc.

The screen was in 800-600 resolution at bios and the screen was fairly pixelated with also pixelated blocks. The pixelated blocks had a mix of yellow, red and white colours. It then loads at windows logo and then bluescreens shortly after. The card i think is now officially broken.

I'm pretty sure i voided the warranty.

Tried it in my brother's setup and same thing, can't load into windows so it cant even be configured in anyway.










Don't even know what to do...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yvgamer94*
> 
> I am now very sad. After flashing a new bios into my first Asus gtx660 direct cu ii (@1256mh coreclock, 3300mh mem clock), i decided to get another. It arrived today and so i installed it by itself so i could flash it the new bios. It flashed fine and the voltage was now 1.2xx volts. I then rebooted the pc.
> 
> The screen was in 800-600 resolution at bios and the screen was fairly pixelated with also pixelated blocks. The pixelated blocks had a mix of yellow, red and white colours. It then loads at windows logo and then bluescreens shortly after. The card i think is now officially broken.
> 
> I'm pretty sure i voided the warranty.
> 
> Tried it in my brother's setup and same thing, can't load into windows so it cant even be configured in anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even know what to do...


Use DOS mode to reflash that card with your original bios. Your getting artifacts because your card isn't accepting that bios. Your card is fine. It just needs it's old bios back. Do it from DOS before booting into windows. I've done it a million times


----------



## foyes

I have ZOTAC GTX 660. I modded bios as explained . I saw power slider %170 at evga precision it' s ok. made it %170 and add some core mhz .but when I benchmark heaven 4.0 i saw TDP is max %110. What is the reason? Please help


----------



## battleaxe

Mine does the same thing. When I first unlocked BIOS it went up to 145%, but now it rarely goes over 110%, sometimes during game it goes to 112%. So I'm curious for an answer too.


----------



## foyes

which card you have ?


----------



## battleaxe

ASUS DCII 660

Clocks at 1215Mhz on unlocked BIOS. Nothing special.


----------



## foyes

we have to pass TDP limit for better stability


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> ASUS DCII 660
> 
> Clocks at 1215Mhz on unlocked BIOS. Nothing special.


What did it do before the bios flash?


----------



## foyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What did it do before the bios flash?


mine 1215 mhz too but we have stability trouble. because of when card reach TDP limit %110, core clock throttle down. we have to pass limit. we tried bios mod but still same


----------



## battleaxe

Mine used to not go past 108%, now it goes slightly higher to 112%, but usually below 110%. I took it as it didn't need that much power.


----------



## foyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mine used to not go past 108%, now it goes slightly higher to 112%, but usually below 110%. I took it as it didn't need that much power.


just think that you have %120 or %130 limit. it would be fine


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> just think that you have %120 or %130 limit. it would be fine


Yeah, I just leave it at 170% though. It just never goes anywhere near that high. I wonder if my BIOS flash is corrupted or not working properly. But it shows that it is using 1.212v so I believe that it is fine. It works fine and its very smooth in game. Core stays constant and it doesn't throttle at all. So my guess is that its good.


----------



## lightsout

WHat was your guys Mhz before and after?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat was your guys Mhz before and after?


1108Mhz before 1215+ after


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> New to the club. Maybe the First Galaxy GTX660 here. Just performed the volt mod. Able to get 3dMark 11 gpu score of 7083.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7178296
> 
> Still working on optimizing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most I could get on the stock bios with galaxy tuner plus was gpu score of 7013 on 3dMark 11
> 
> Hoping to expand that later with a better Motherboard and an FX 83xx chip later on down the road.


I was at 1072mhz boost clock and was doing 1280mhz but that wasn't stable for heaven benchmark, so i ran 1275mhz. that worked but after couple hours in BF4 it would intermittently have driver crash. So I just went way back to 1254mhz and never looked back.


----------



## foyes

mine gtx 660 zotac
it reaches 1254 but not stabil throtle down cause of tdp. there must be a solution for this limit


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat was your guys Mhz before and after?
> 
> 
> 
> 1108Mhz before 1215+ after
Click to expand...

See thats what I thought, people were saying its only 30-40mhz. Or was yours the exception?

Also what drivers do you guys recommend? I have heard complaints about the latest ones.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> See thats what I thought, people were saying its only 30-40mhz. Or was yours the exception?
> 
> Also what drivers do you guys recommend? I have heard complaints about the latest ones.


I think mine is the exception. My card ran like absolute garbage before the flash. Now it runs fine. And yeah, it went up over 100Mhz, so I was happy. But honestly it would crash and artifact like mad even at 1100Mhz before. I was pretty upset til I flashed it. Then found out the card is fine, it just wanted a little extra boost on the volts to function properly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> See thats what I thought, people were saying its only 30-40mhz. Or was yours the exception?
> 
> Also what drivers do you guys recommend? I have heard complaints about the latest ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine is the exception. My card ran like absolute garbage before the flash. Now it runs fine. And yeah, it went up over 100Mhz, so I was happy. But honestly it would crash and artifact like mad even at 1100Mhz before. I was pretty upset til I flashed it. Then found out the card is fine, it just wanted a little extra boost on the volts to function properly.
Click to expand...

Ah I see. I guess I will find out how mine do soon enough.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

How are the 660's handling Battlefield 4? I'm anxious to play, but I won't be able to til Friday. I'm curious how well my two are going to do.


----------



## lightsout

I would like to know as well. Anyone in here have it yet?


----------



## mouacyk

They handled the beta beautifully in windows 8.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How are the 660's handling Battlefield 4? I'm anxious to play, but I won't be able to til Friday. I'm curious how well my two are going to do.


I played the single player campaign a Little bit before going to work, 1st the game wouldn't load with the 660s in SLI, so I had to play with just one and I was really surprised how well it handle the game on ultra preset 45 - 55 fps, quitted the game enabled SLI and tried again and it load with no problems was rocking 55 - 105 fps on ultra preset, haven't touch multiplayer yet, will report back as soon as I play.

forgot to add I'm running my 660s @ 1215mhz on windows 8.1


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How are the 660's handling Battlefield 4? I'm anxious to play, but I won't be able to til Friday. I'm curious how well my two are going to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would like to know as well. Anyone in here have it yet?


I played the beta on High settings with my GTX 660 and was hovering around 60fps. sometimes 70 and lowest was 45 during some intense stuff.









Also I think the CPU does a lot for the FPS experienced by some.

All FPS on top left corner is via FRAPS and the Screen shots as well.











And one of ultra


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How are the 660's handling Battlefield 4? I'm anxious to play, but I won't be able to til Friday. I'm curious how well my two are going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would like to know as well. Anyone in here have it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I played the beta on High settings with my GTX 660 and was hovering around 60fps. sometimes 70 and lowest was 45 during some intense stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the CPU does a lot for the FPS experienced by some.
> 
> All FPS on top left corner is via FRAPS and the Screen shots as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of ultra
Click to expand...

Is that at 1080p and with just one 660? If so we are looking just fine!


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that at 1080p and with just one 660? If so we are looking just fine!


Yes those are all 1080p


----------



## yvgamer94

Thanks for the response. i'll see if i can reflash the old bios in dos. Hopefully i can be successful.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that at 1080p and with just one 660? If so we are looking just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are all 1080p
Click to expand...

Sweet then my pair of 660's should be golden for sure!


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Yup I'm sure the pair will handle anything you throw at it.









I just upgraded to a pair of watercooled 670's last week.









Thought about running the 660 for PhysX but it'll slow all my cards down.


----------



## lightsout

Your stylin with a pair of 670's for sure. But I agree I should be fine with the 660's. The 7950 I had was enough for me at 1080p but wanted to come back to nvidia. Got a pair of 660's for $260 couldn't pass it up.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

$260 isn't a bad price at all. I think you'll enjoy the performance that two cards will give you, I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks I think I will too. I was looking at single card but at that price on the green side only thing was a used 670 or a new 760. Hopefully these will be a fair bit faster than the 670.


----------



## foyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> I have ZOTAC GTX 660. I modded bios as explained . I saw power slider %170 at evga precision it' s ok. made it %170 and add some core mhz .but when I benchmark heaven 4.0 i saw TDP is max %110. What is the reason? Please help


anybody know this????


----------



## MadGoat

honestly I've been the most impressed with these 660's since I got them. Best video cards I've bought to date. (Bought 3 actually, wife's rig runs one as well)

In BF4 these cards hang out ~60 usage on max ultra settings @ 1920x1200 with multisampling off (is it even needed anymore?), with a frame cap of 61. There is plenty of headroom in these cards when playing @ 60hz.

As a suggestion however, If you are playing BF4 on an AMD system and want a better min fps... It really does make a huge difference to crank up the memory speed. I went from ~45 fps min to ~55min with 1600cl8 to 2000cl9.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> honestly I've been the most impressed with these 660's since I got them. Best video cards I've bought to date. (Bought 3 actually, wife's rig runs one as well)
> 
> In BF4 these cards hang out ~60 usage on max ultra settings @ 1920x1200 with multisampling off (is it even needed anymore?), with a frame cap of 61. There is plenty of headroom in these cards when playing @ 60hz.
> 
> As a suggestion however, If you are playing BF4 on an AMD system and want a better min fps... It really does make a huge difference to crank up the memory speed. I went from ~45 fps min to ~55min with 1600cl8 to 2000cl9.


i agree, these cards are mint, way worth the dollar per performance


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> anybody know this????


I think I read that some cards don't show the correct values or only show what max used to be in the stock bios.

as long as your hitting your +mhz value while benching I'd say your fine.

Maybe someone with more experience on that could chime in.

also what is your voltage in gpuz when benching?


----------



## foyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I think I read that some cards don't show the correct values or only show what max used to be in the stock bios.
> 
> as long as your hitting your +mhz value while benching I'd say your fine.
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience on that could chime in.
> 
> also what is your voltage in gpuz when benching?


i see it is 1.212 v


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> anybody know this????


Basically the slider controls how much watts you allow the card to use. In the scenario you mentioned at 1.212v the card only needed 110% to hold that overclock. If you set it to 100% your oc will down clock. Now say you increased voltage to 1.30v if that was possible, your power target would likely rise to 135% or so. So basically at 1.212v you dont need it set to more than 120% for your card. Hope that helped.


----------



## foyes

thx for the help. my psu 610 watt maybe it is not enough. what u think?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> thx for the help. my psu 610 watt maybe it is not enough. what u think?


Depends on what your running. I was using an extremely old thermaltake trupower 500w for my GTX660 with AMD955 black edition processor and two HDD and a CD player.

I didn't overclock with it till I got my friends hand me down overkill PSU









http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

After playing with that I 'd say your good to go.

Just make sure you have a quality PSU when overclocking


----------



## battleaxe

Not counting the issues some people have with SLI; which is faster?

660 SLI
780
290x

?

Making some last minute decisions before pulling the trigger this weekend. I realize 670 SLI would beat all of them and that's also one of my options. But that's not really a question as it I already know it could beat them all. Just not sure I want to drop the coin on another 670, or just sell a few of my cards and go 290x or 780. Need some help. What are some of your opinions?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foyes*
> 
> thx for the help. my psu 610 watt maybe it is not enough. what u think?


Which model psu is it? 610 is mmmmmore than enough for one and if a gppd quality one is easily enough for sli. There are guys running 770sli on 750watts.

My 2013 nerd box peaks at 380watt gaming if I remember right. Its below 400watt for sure. Even when I had an 1100t and gtx 570 I didnt break 400watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Not counting the issues some people have with SLI; which is faster?
> 
> 660 SLI
> 780
> 290x
> 
> ?
> 
> Making some last minute decisions before pulling the trigger this weekend. I realize 670 SLI would beat all of them and that's also one of my options. But that's not really a question as it I already know it could beat them all. Just not sure I want to drop the coin on another 670, or just sell a few of my cards and go 290x or 780. Need some help. What are some of your opinions?


If you can afford a 780 I would do that. 660sli isnt going to beat a normally overclocked 780 but im guessing its not far behind. Im not up to date on all the latest scores either but check the valley benchmark thread for a good leaderboard. The 290x is looking to be a great gpu but unless you plan for water, I would wait till the custom coolers come out. I think there is more potential left in that card once they get it to not throttle due to heat.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Not counting the issues some people have with SLI; which is faster?
> 
> 660 SLI
> 780
> 290x
> 
> ?
> 
> Making some last minute decisions before pulling the trigger this weekend. I realize 670 SLI would beat all of them and that's also one of my options. But that's not really a question as it I already know it could beat them all. Just not sure I want to drop the coin on another 670, or just sell a few of my cards and go 290x or 780. Need some help. What are some of your opinions?


All I know is the GTX 670 did this in sli http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397752 after some good overclocking.

For the money you can spend on two 660's being under $300 bucks used and sometime right at 300 or just above new I'd say the value for performance is in the 660's

It could be a great setup while waiting for the new gpu's to come out. also could be worth playing with overclocks seeing how they are inexpensive and seem to clock fairly well sometimes.

Just using the volt mod and PrecisionX I was playing BF4 at 60fps with one Galaxy 660 @ 1254mhz core clock on air.









I picked up the pair of 670's I have since i was looking for watercooling and they came used with waterblocks attatched at 575 for the pair.








(they were also proven to be strong overclockers too by the p.o. )

I'd like to see in a year and a half or two years what the latest gpu's are.


----------



## battleaxe

Great answers guys. +1's to both of you.

You both make really good points. I still can't decide. Might have to see what my buddy at Microcenter can do for me this weekend and go from there.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.


I've wondered that too. Maybe someone here knows of the situation you are talking about. Thing is I've also heard that 780 can beat a Titan in some situations too, so IDK.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Great answers guys. +1's to both of you.
> 
> You both make really good points. I still can't decide. Might have to see what my buddy at Microcenter can do for me this weekend and go from there.


Maybe We can trade my Galaxy GTX660 GC for your GTX 670


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Maybe We can trade my Galaxy GTX660 GC for your GTX 670


Oh sure, I'll get right on that.... LOL


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered that too. Maybe someone here knows of the situation you are talking about. Thing is I've also heard that 780 can beat a Titan in some situations too, so IDK.
Click to expand...

I don't think so. I have two 660's on the fedex truck right now so I have been scouring benches waiting for them. I am seeing 780's in the 17k to 18k range graphics score on 3dmark 11. The OP in this thread with his cards at 1300 got just under 15k. And his benches seem very high compared to everyone else. Like his valley score is 70fps but others with 660 sli were getting like 62fps.

For the price I think the performance is great. I paid $130 a piece so I am happy. But the 780 and 290x are in another league it seems. If it was me I would consider a second 670. You can snag them used for $240-260. Or if you do have the coin a 780 is an amazing card. Price is $499 now which is still a lot imo but much better than it was last week.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't think so. I have two 660's on the fedex truck right now so I have been scouring benches waiting for them. I am seeing 780's in the 17k to 18k range graphics score on 3dmark 11. The OP in this thread with his cards at 1300 got just under 15k. And his benches seem very high compared to everyone else. Like his valley score is 70fps but others with 660 sli were getting like 62fps.
> 
> For the price I think the performance is great. I paid $130 a piece so I am happy. But the 780 and 290x are in another league it seems. If it was me I would consider a second 670. You can snag them used for $240-260. Or if you do have the coin a 780 is an amazing card. Price is $499 now which is still a lot imo but much better than it was last week.


What He said.

http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video some 670's for sale here for $220 each. Also a pair of watercooled clockers for $525


----------



## lightsout

Something just showed up. I'll post some benchies in a few just to share.


----------



## battleaxe

I wish I could tri SLI the 660's.


----------



## lightsout

I know I was thinking the same thing. I would need a new board though.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Not counting the issues some people have with SLI; which is faster?
> 
> 660 SLI
> 780
> 290x
> 
> ?
> 
> Making some last minute decisions before pulling the trigger this weekend. I realize 670 SLI would beat all of them and that's also one of my options. But that's not really a question as it I already know it could beat them all. Just not sure I want to drop the coin on another 670, or just sell a few of my cards and go 290x or 780. Need some help. What are some of your opinions?


If I were in the same situation I'd go with either a 780 or 290x. 780's have come down in price and imo are worth the money. Single fast card, 3GB memory, and always can add another later on for a beast set up. I never owned AMD cards, but 290x is also priced competetivley, but the refrence ones get pretty hot.


----------



## mouacyk

Please do, and let us know how the 192-bit bus fairs on TRI-SLI and 1440p+.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I wish I could tri SLI the 660's.


Can you tri sli the 660's I thought only the manufacture original Nvidia 660's had tri sli capability.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I know I was thinking the same thing. I would need a new board though.


It can't be done. And if it could the bus would choke it to death. I was just lamenting that 3 660's if it were physically possible (and the bus were larger) would be a sweet setup for a small amount of coin. I already looked into it. Won't work. So we can all be bummed together now.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah for sure no go but would be cool. I still think adding a second 670 is a sweet upgrade if your looking to save some dough.

If I had the cash I would go 780, sick card.


----------



## battleaxe

I just ran a 3d mark 11 on my 660 and my core shows as running at 569Mhz. But my core in AB was showing as 1241Mhz and overall score was 7195. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## lightsout

Yes 3dmark can not measure boost clocks properly. Ignore it.

Man BF4 is a mess, was worried it was my rig. Tons of crashes. Going back to bf3 for a few.


----------



## battleaxe

Well, I got to 7322 on 3D Mark 11. Is this any good for a 660?

Core was 1281Mhz at the highest stable. My mem only goes +175 though. So, that's probably hurting this card.


----------



## Marc79

Here's a score for comparison with my single stock 660 SC, the card boosts to 1163.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031333


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well, I got to 7322 on 3D Mark 11. Is this any good for a 660?
> 
> Core was 1281Mhz at the highest stable. My mem only goes +175 though. So, that's probably hurting this card.


i would have to say, yes thats pretty good.

attached is what my 660 sli roughly gets.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> i would have to say, yes thats pretty good.
> 
> attached is what 660 sli roughly gets.


Now _that_ looks nice.

I'm gonna run my 670 now. I have a feeling its gonna put up a ridiculous score for a 670. Still cant figure out what I'm gonna do, get a 660 for SLI or a 670 or just get a new 770 or something else. I just know I won't be able to sell my 670.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Now _that_ looks nice.
> 
> I'm gonna run my 670 now. I have a feeling its gonna put up a ridiculous score for a 670. Still cant figure out what I'm gonna do, get a 660 for SLI or a 670 or just get a new 770 or something else. I just know I won't be able to sell my 670.


Thanks,
ya pretty damn happy with the 660s. Pretty reliable cards too. To be honest i would go with a second 660. but i may be bias


----------



## battleaxe

My 670 just scored 10600. Is that good for a 670? Seems kinda low. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## mrWiggy

thats about right, because a single 680 scores roughly the same as what i did ( 11984 ) .

When i went abouts purchasing my cards, i used this as a decent review guide.
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/gtx-660-sli-vs-gtx-680-vs-hd-7970-ghz-value-performance-evaluation/

Basically i got two 660's for cheaper than a single 680 at the time but almost the same performance. in this case, your score just under that, and yours being the 670. i would say thats right on.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> My 670 just scored 10600. Is that good for a 670? Seems kinda low. Not sure what's going on.


Are you talking graphics score? Thats the one you want to pay attention to the others vary quite a bit depending on systems. But if so that sounds correct. About what I had when I had a 670.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.


Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/3020#post_20952214









My last Firestrike run, 10761 graphics score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/999522


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Now _that_ looks nice.
> 
> I'm gonna run my 670 now. I have a feeling its gonna put up a ridiculous score for a 670. Still cant figure out what I'm gonna do, get a 660 for SLI or a 670 or just get a new 770 or something else. I just know I won't be able to sell my 670.


Man with the prices of the 770 being so cheap now, I would either sli your 660 or sell it and put it torwards a 770. Unless you already had a 670 I wouldnt get one when new 770's are $329....not to mention maybe some good deals on the 680s thanks to that drop.

Granted its a crazy overclock but here is my 770 at 1505mhz










what I was gaming on....1463mhz 8000mhz


But im probably gonna just stick to 1424mhz since the difference isnt noticeable but the voltage is a much lower 1.35v, the h70 cooler mod is amazing.

That said though, adding another 660 is the cheapest way to get a great boost in performance with little work.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Somebody said that 660's in sli out score a stock clocked titan on 3dmark. I don't have any proof so idk how true that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/3020#post_20952214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last Firestrike run, 10761 graphics score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/999522
Click to expand...

They can oc way more than us but that is pretty close.

I wonder what a stock 780 gets on 3dmark 11 graphics score. I am seeing results from 12000 to 17000 on google. Quite the range. My stock 660's do like 13300.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They can oc way more than us but that is pretty close.
> 
> I wonder what a stock 780 gets on 3dmark 11 graphics score. I am seeing results from 12000 to 17:thumb:000 on google. Quite the range. My stock 660's do like 13300.


guess its the variance of stock bios or modified bios.

My score is stock, but its the purchased gigabyte overclocked 2gb gtx 660
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_660_windforce_oc_review,1.html

Runs well though, but a lot of members in this thread, if you go through the posts some people have high clocks running..

and on a side note, anyone have a decent waterblock for the 660? Thinking about going to a custom water loop


----------



## lightsout

I actually have the same cards as you.

Here is my best 3dmark 11 score so far.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7409157

Not sure if those cards have a reference pcb, might be hard to find a block.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually have the same cards as you.
> 
> Here is my best 3dmark 11 score so far.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7409157
> 
> Not sure if those cards have a reference pcb, might be hard to find a block.


wow, mine and your 3dmark scores, are very very close lol. nicely done!

haha not many people have the gigabyte models. But I really like the windforce heatsyncs, and ya i've googled for an ek block or something for the 660. but no luck.
ive had zero issues with this config. i actually got these cards as an upgrade from my previous build of dual gts450 sli. And even those performed really well for a long time.


----------



## lightsout

I just got mine in today, bought them used. Happy so far. They are tight on my micro atx board. So I need to put some fans on my side panel the top card reached 83c lol. Have a fan hanging from zip ties for the moment and top temp was 68c running 3dmark.

Just broke 14000.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7409189


----------



## mrWiggy

jesus dude, 83'... even on maxxed load, i never have seen mine go past 65. I would highly suggest getting more fans on those. and to double check that both windforce fans are running correctly.

and 14000? what did you do? Did you mod your bios? Or just tweak your settings with software like precision x?


----------



## lightsout

Yeah 83 was hot. There is no space at all between the cards thats why. When I run the valley bench they heat up the most but right now with the added fan 73c is the highest I have seen, and thats only with valley.

The bottom card is maxing out at 58c its just the spacing but fans will help.

I am using MSI after burner to OC, don't really precision. Bottom card is weaker though is barely hitting 1176, unlinked them to OC individually and the top is at 1241 so far. Seems stable. Will play around some more tomorrow. Time for bed. Probably flash the bios eventually. For gaming I will probably just run them stock though honestly. They seem to play BF4 great and that will be the main game I play.


----------



## mrWiggy

I've done the tweaking thing and I've moved back to stock clock, even for us, the gigabyte card is already overclocked and I'm happy with it's out of box performance


----------



## battleaxe

Seems to be a huge variance in 660 sli performance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Seems to be a huge variance in 660 sli performance.


Take Bennys score out of it and I would say they are pretty similar. Some peoples rigs just seem to do better on benches. Not sure if he keeps it super light and does a lot of tweaks or what. I know my rig is the family pc and has a ton of crap on it. I am sure that doesn't help.


----------



## mrWiggy

i dont think many people exceed sli scores higher then 119xx - 12200


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> i dont think many people exceed sli scores higher then 119xx - 12200


yeah, I'm kinda thinking that this isn't that much higher than my 670 alone. So I'm leaning toward not worth it on the 660 sli idea. Hmmm.... decisions, decisions.


----------



## mrWiggy

670 sli shows some great performance, at this day in age, i would prob opt out of 660 sli, and move up to a new 680 and add a second card at xmas or something. since you have a 670.. i prob just buy another 670.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> 670 sli shows some great performance, at this day in age, i would prob opt out of 660 sli, and move up to a new 680 and add a second card at xmas or something. since you have a 670.. i prob just buy another 670.


That's kinda the direction I'm starting to lean. I may just sell my 660. Still considering a 770 to switch to also. Keeping my 670 though. I'm gonna unnlock the bios and see what she does. That card is already close to as good as it gets for a 670. Knocking on 680 territory for sure. I didn't even try very hard on the OC last night and it put up some decent numbers. Only 200 points behind a 680 on 3dMark 11 benchmarks, so I'm feeling pretty good about keeping that card. The 660 is doing well too, but maybe its time to upgrade that one to something else. IDK


----------



## mrWiggy

what do you do for gaming or rendering that may need more power? and besides the obvious of more is better lol


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> what do you do for gaming or rendering that may need more power? and besides the obvious of more is better lol


BF4 will take all the power the 670 can give it. I just turned a 10,911 score on 3DMark 11. That is over 680 stock stats on Furmark, this before unlock so I think I should be able to get really close to stock 770 stats after unlock. Def keeping this 670.


----------



## mrWiggy

nicely done!
bf4 is a huge hog, its a great game tho


----------



## lightsout

Yeah the 670 is so close to a 680. That was the reason I sold my 680 and got a 670. 670s were beating my scores. 770 is a 680 probably not worth the upgrade. Sell the 660 and get a 670 for about 100 out of pocket. Definitely your best bet price/performance wise.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Does anyone know how to fully disable k-boost. I made the mistake of clicking it and when I tried to disable it, the first card stays at 324 gpu clock, 324 memory clock. The other card is at 549 gpu clock, and 3004 memory clock. The voltage is 875mv for gpu 1 and 936mv for gpu 2.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fully disable k-boost. I made the mistake of clicking it and when I tried to disable it, the first card stays at 324 gpu clock, 324 memory clock. The other card is at 549 gpu clock, and 3004 memory clock. The voltage is 875mv for gpu 1 and 936mv for gpu 2.


This bug had happened to me too, try restarting precisionX if not try disabling Sli then activate and deactivate k-boost.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> This bug had happened to me too, try restarting precisionX if not try disabling Sli then activate and deactivate k-boost.


Thanks for the tip, it worked.


----------



## rasek00

Hi all

I need your help, I have this problem with Asus GTX 660 DCII

That you believe could restore Bios Modding the card?

At the time I tried to do to come into Windows , but as the screen go black after the start , then achieved through an abbreviated enter failure mode , but the image is presented in the same way, by the stripes , I assumed it was a problem with the VGA , I did the following things :
• Uninstall the drives in its entirety, in doing so achieves enter Windows normally, but always with stripes, install other drivers and the same thing again restart , black screen and fails to enter, more than boot recovery mode as shown in the pic and after failing to recover Windows , restarted the PC and start again with striped screen and then black screen.
• Remove the card from the PC I install my old card , which fortunately still had in my can one EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 cores, as was obvious rip smoothly and the image correctly , ie all good, though it was clearly the ASUS GTX 660 was wrong
• The card into 2 teams tried to settle more and I start again each of them had the same problem on my PC: stripes, recovery Windows startup and black screen , so my setup has nothing to do with the problem. In each failure mode machine (which was the only way in, then uninstall the drives) I tried to use the GPU Tweak , to try to download for software the values the OC factory, but I could never run the application because obviously needed drivers .
• Finally down again on my PC application to update the card as it is able to find the way into Windows but without the Nvidia driver , but do not have the driver , I just do not update it after required identification card thereof


----------



## Arkanon

If you have another computer at your disposal, which i assume you do, you could always make a bootable USB drive and flash the card from DOS. Detailed guides on how to do it can be found by loads on the world wide web.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasek00*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I need your help, I have this problem with Asus GTX 660 DCII
> 
> That you believe could restore Bios Modding the card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At the time I tried to do to come into Windows , but as the screen go black after the start , then achieved through an abbreviated enter failure mode , but the image is presented in the same way, by the stripes , I assumed it was a problem with the VGA , I did the following things :
> • Uninstall the drives in its entirety, in doing so achieves enter Windows normally, but always with stripes, install other drivers and the same thing again restart , black screen and fails to enter, more than boot recovery mode as shown in the pic and after failing to recover Windows , restarted the PC and start again with striped screen and then black screen.
> • Remove the card from the PC I install my old card , which fortunately still had in my can one EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 cores, as was obvious rip smoothly and the image correctly , ie all good, though it was clearly the ASUS GTX 660 was wrong
> • The card into 2 teams tried to settle more and I start again each of them had the same problem on my PC: stripes, recovery Windows startup and black screen , so my setup has nothing to do with the problem. In each failure mode machine (which was the only way in, then uninstall the drives) I tried to use the GPU Tweak , to try to download for software the values the OC factory, but I could never run the application because obviously needed drivers .
> • Finally down again on my PC application to update the card as it is able to find the way into Windows but without the Nvidia driver , but do not have the driver , I just do not update it after required identification card thereof


Did you mod the bios??


----------



## rasek00

no, but I thought this Bios mod using the beginning of the thread


----------



## Arkanon

Oh, if you havn't modded the BIOS at all I'm afraid you have a dead card on ur hands. In that case claim warranty and have it replaced by a new one.


----------



## rasek00

Ok thanks


----------



## summerspam

Had an issue with the flash, one card flashed successfully but the other one didn't. I have then reverted both cards back to the original bios from the gigabyte website but even when the problem card is in the other PCI-e slot (not plugged into the monitor or SLI) there are artifacts all over the screen.

I'm using 2 x GV-N660OC-2GD http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361&dl=1#bios

This problem card when solo will have the same afticacts on the screen all through windows. The other cards works fine.

Before the flash both cards have been working for about 1 month now in SLI no issues.

Anyone have any ideas?

I'm using the F23 bios to revert back to.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. cheers fellas


----------



## lightsout

Have you tried flashing it again? Did you save the original BIOS before flashing? If you havethetrue stock bios on there i don't see why you couldn't rma that card.


----------



## MadGoat

Just a bit of info on how GTX 660's in SLi will handle real world BF4 multi:





This is with a in game frame limiter set to 61fps (as you can see). 10minutes of actual gaming in a full 64 man server.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasek00*
> 
> Ok thanks


this guide may be of use if you want to try something else before rma
http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


----------



## MadGoat

New test with moving the pre-render frames down to 1:

Again, 10min of actual in game multi-player with full 64 man server:






smooth as butta...

what I find intriguing is the GPU usage hanging around 60% with the limiter @ 61fps... that proves there is some major power left in these cards... Not quite at the 120fps mark capability... but if one were to consider a higher res or maybe 120hz monitor... a mix of high/ ultra settings could have the GTX660 SLi right in the sweet spot.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

On bf4 I have a mix of high/ultra and I get anywhere between 80-140fps. My cards aren't over clocked and my CPU is oced to 4.2.


----------



## k0passus

I think most of the optimization for BF4 on the GPU side is much improved over BF3. It seems though, that in some cases the game still doesn't fully utilize the CPU cores, probably because it doesn't need to. I think these GPUs in SLI can easily handle the High graphics settings presets, and reach about 120 stable, if you can manage to force the game to utilize all cores in your CPU. I don't know how many people here are BF4 players like I am, so the relevance of this post in this thread may be small, but in light of the recent conversations, I'd like to share this video. Hopefully it'll help increase the performance of your PC with regards to BF4.





Keep in mind that this video is meant to optimize your PC better for BF4, this means less FPS drops and stuttering. This will not necessarily increase the avg FPS, but you may notice the difference in real-time experience.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0passus*
> 
> I think most of the optimization for BF4 on the GPU side is much improved over BF3. It seems though, that in some cases the game still doesn't fully utilize the CPU cores, probably because it doesn't need to. I think these GPUs in SLI can easily handle the High graphics settings presets, and reach about 120 stable, if you can manage to force the game to utilize all cores in your CPU. I don't know how many people here are BF4 players like I am, so the relevance of this post in this thread may be small, but in light of the recent conversations, I'd like to share this video. Hopefully it'll help increase the performance of your PC with regards to BF4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this video is meant to optimize your PC better for BF4, this means less FPS drops and stuttering. This will not necessarily increase the avg FPS, but you may notice the difference in real-time experience.


this is easily done by just setting your windows power option to "High Performance"... I have mine setup that cpu and sleep policies are still input in the High Performance profile, that way the cores are un parked but I can still use CnQ and keep the computer's sleep schedule.

(not that it matters right now because windows 8.1 broke all sleep functionality)


----------



## k0passus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> this is easily done by just setting your windows power option to "High Performance"... I have mine setup that cpu and sleep policies are still input in the High Performance profile, that way the cores are un parked but I can still use CnQ and keep the computer's sleep schedule.
> 
> (not that it matters right now because windows 8.1 broke all sleep functionality)


Cool! Thanks for the tip! This is indeed easier.


----------



## Yungbenny911

The bench-off Thread has been updated to support all Lower-end GPU's also, so your contribution is appreciated









*LINK*


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The bench-off Thread has been updated to support all Lower-end GPU's also, so your contribution is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LINK*


Who you calling lower end







Thanks Benny I will add some benches tonight.


----------



## lightsout

So who is playing bf4 at 1440p with sli 660s. Thinking of going 1440 around Christmas but can't afford a GPU upgrade also. Would like to play at high around 60fps.


----------



## Vanguard11

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> FORM
> 
> Fill the form above to join the club. If you are a gtx 660 owner, this thread will be good to share information about overclocking and performance tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I currently have two Msi N660 twin forzer iii OC cards, and they are beast in sli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhM-5PNN88OvdEFIa1o3YTc0QVh2cDI3ZFlCejI2b3c&output=html&widget=true
> *Most popular GPU stats (Updated Monthly)*
> 
> 
> *BIOS MODDING AVAILABLE! Thanks to Crazynutz.*
> *Q:* What is BIOS modding?
> *A:* BIOS modding increases your GPU's voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv, giving you more overclocking headroom. It increases your TDP (maximum board power) to 170% MAX, and it also increases your Fan speed from 80%MAX to 100%MAX..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the elaborated GUIDE below to mod and flash your BIOS. I do not take responsibility if you mess up your GPU, but i would do my best to help "IF" anything goes wrong somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which i doubt will be the case as long as you have a functioning brain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 1:* Download this Zip file
> 
> nvflash.zip 342k .zip file
> and extract the *"nvflash"* folder to your desktop.
> 
> *Step 2:* Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your "*.rom*" file to your desktop by clicking the the "*save BIOS*" button in GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the saved BIOS file from "*Gk106*" or "*Gk104*" to "*660.rom*", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3:* Run *Cmd.exe (command prompt)* and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line *"cd desktop"* [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. *"cd nvflash"* [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type *"kgb.exe 660.rom unlock"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "*IF*" you did everything right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4:* Close and re-open *Cmd.exe (command prompt)*, and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. *"cd desktop"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. *"cd Nvflash"* [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type *"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"*. At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Enter on your keyboard again, and another cmd window will open asking you if you want to continue flashing by pressing *"Y"* on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press *"Y"* and it will proceed with flashing the card with the modded BIOS.
> 
> *Step 5:* To test if your card is running at 1.212mv, restart your computer, and download Nvidia Hair demo. Install and run it while running GPU-Z monitoring application in the background. If your Modding/Flash was successful and everything works fine. Your GPU should show up 1.212mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* If you are having problems with GPU-Z and saving your BIOS, try to download your BIOS from your manufacturer's website, and take out *ONLY* the .ROM file, rename it to 660.rom, and move it to the nvflash folder for unlocking. Lucid Virtu Mvp software can also cause problems for you while trying to flash your BIOS. I will advice you uninstall that software as it plays no valuable/beneficial role to gaming. The latest Nvidia drivers are enough for any v-sync problems you might have in games.
> 
> *SLI BENCHMARKS @ 1080p, 3770k @ 4.8Ghz, x2 MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz(max core)/ 3304Mhz (mem)*
> 
> *3Dmark 11*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6629319
> 
> *FIRE STRIKE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490711
> 
> *3Dmark Vantage*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4620106
> 
> *Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings X8 MSAA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-04-14 02:54:40 - Crysis3
> Frames: 25742 - Time: 629313ms (10.4 Mins) - *Avg: 40.905 - Min: 26 - Max: 72*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings X4 MSAA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-04-14 14:14:29 - Crysis3
> Frames: 30803 - Time: 601672ms (10.03 Mins) - *Avg: 51.196 - Min: 31 - Max: 86*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crysis 3 First Mission Max settings FXAA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-04-15 12:59:59 - Crysis3
> Frames: 41557 - Time: 638532ms (10.6 Mins) - *Avg: 65.082 - Min: 31 - Max: 101*
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro Last Light MAX settings (Very High) Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb raider 1080p Ultimate Settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 3 64 Player match MAX settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark Result with FRAPS
> 2013-03-30 18:45:50 - Bf3
> Frames: 43515 - Time: 464593ms (7.7 minutes) - *Avg: 93.663* - *Min: 62* - *Max: 192*
> 
> 
> 
> *Resident Evil 6*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Heaven 3.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Heaven 4.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attach this to your sig if you are a Proud Owner Thanks to *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40]| GTX 660 (Non-TI) Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]
> 
> *No need to read the silly argument raghu78 started, he does not know what he is saying, and you would find him on any forum that's Nvidia vs AMD ( He likes to argue a lot -_-" ). This was posted by a MODERATOR to settle the argument, turns out i win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






After flashing my bios my driver is gone. It gets installed but doesnt launch. I want to get back to the old bios. How is it possible?


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So who is playing bf4 at 1440p with sli 660s. Thinking of going 1440 around Christmas but can't afford a GPU upgrade also. Would like to play at high around 60fps.


i plan on going triple 1080p screens for bf4


----------



## mattdrifts

hi i just did everything you said all seemed to go without issue cpuz states im now at the new 2.12v when i ran the hairtest....i decided to chuck the base clock up to 1098 nd memory up a wee bit on msi afterburner and battlefield 4 crashed straight away so i reset the msi setting to stock and this time i was able to play for 20 mins before it crashed with a error message about the gtx660 forgot what it said sorry could the unlocked bios be causing it to crash even with the clock speeds ect untoched?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So who is playing bf4 at 1440p with sli 660s. Thinking of going 1440 around Christmas but can't afford a GPU upgrade also. Would like to play at high around 60fps.
> 
> 
> 
> i plan on going triple 1080p screens for bf4
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to attempt that. Maybe on low you might get it somewhat playable?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattdrifts*
> 
> hi i just did everything you said all seemed to go without issue cpuz states im now at the new 2.12v when i ran the hairtest....i decided to chuck the base clock up to 1098 nd memory up a wee bit on msi afterburner and battlefield 4 crashed straight away so i reset the msi setting to stock and this time i was able to play for 20 mins before it crashed with a error message about the gtx660 forgot what it said sorry could the unlocked bios be causing it to crash even with the clock speeds ect untoched?


What does GPU-Z report as your rated clock under load?

Even though the sliders are at 0 you may need to move them to negative number to become stable.

I think some users reported started at -50 GPU. So try setting your sliders down some then move them up until it becomes stabil.

also what Nvidia driver version are you running.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wouldn't want to attempt that. Maybe on low you might get it somewhat playable?


I play on low with mesh on ultra either way,
i hope to average 70-80 FPS.


----------



## jason387

Guys what the stock 3D Mark 11 gpu score for a Gtx 660?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

I want to say its about 6600 I have the original score hidden away somewhere in my computer at home.

Galaxy GTX 660 GC edition.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And when first installed


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, so i have decided to entirely rule amd out of the picture cause of gsync, i feel it is the next big thing in gaming.

That said i have a 465 atm and i know i need a 650ti boost or higher for gsync to work (as well as the monitor obv). I found a gtx 660 on craigslist for 100 bucks. It is is msi twin frozr model and was wondering if any of you know if the warranty is transferable on that card , never dealt with msi so not sure. But for 100 bucks and my plans for gsync in the future it seems like a pretty good deal. I originall wanted a 760 because looking at the benchmarks it was double the performance of my 465 in pretty much every game, a worthy upgrade. But for 100 bucks on a 660 i cant hardly pass that up.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I want to say its about 6600 I have the original score hidden away somewhere in my computer at home.
> 
> Galaxy GTX 660 GC edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when first installed


Here's my gpu score for my Gtx 650Ti overclocked. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7352648


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wouldn't want to attempt that. Maybe on low you might get it somewhat playable?
> 
> 
> 
> I play on low with mesh on ultra either way,
> i hope to average 70-80 FPS.
Click to expand...

Post here if you go for it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what the stock 3D Mark 11 gpu score for a Gtx 660?


stock EVGA 660 SC (single card)

3DMark11

stock 4770k/660 - *P6991*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031333

stock Q9550/660 - *P5826*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6869782


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Post here if you go for it. Let us know how it turns out.


I'm 135$ short,i hope to buy them next week


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Post here if you go for it. Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 135$ short,i hope to buy them next week
Click to expand...

Oh I see. Almost there!


----------



## lightsout

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7454997


----------



## AlphaC

For the people that are going to buy:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130967

[Newegg] EVGA GTX 660 FTW ACX 185.39 (after $20 MIR)

ACX should be better than the Sig2

I'm surprised they're updating GTX 600 series


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I'm surprised they're updating GTX 600 series


So am I. I can see if your buying one but for the price of two there are some excellent choices out there right now. Not a huge amd guy bu the r9 290 smokes 660 sli. Or for a few more bucks a 780.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I am considering getting another 660 since they seem to be always on sale or have a pretty good rebate. But I was wondering if my seasonic 650 psu would handle it. I am thinking it would, but I am not a hundred percent positive
> 
> 
> 
> I am running my 660SLI on a Seasonic 620w (along with a ton of other stuff) and never had an issue.
Click to expand...

probably old, but just for the record: I ran 4.6+GHz (most likely 4.7) AMD FX-8350 and/or Phenom X6 @ 4.0GHz and a 260, a 560 and a 660 folding for 2 days full power and my 650W Antec TruePower (seasonic OEM) didn't pop.


----------



## vikizor

Thank you for this nvflash.. really helped me out with my GFX! None of the games I own doesn't crash anymore.. and I got my Battlefield 4 working on ultra really smooth


----------



## remixedMind

here are my results using ASUS GTX 660 DirecrCU II OC and msi afterburner
stock P6904 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7302573
oc +70 core and +400 mem P7325 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7477853
im still hesitating to mod the bios


----------



## seawolf9er

Can Anyone help
been trying to flash my Bios for my 660's
everything for the most part is going well
BIOS start found 0600
BIOS end found f5ff
Model:660 GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0
Checksum Good! E7
Found Power offsets 84fa
Found Fan Offsets 858c

then the problem .. ?

Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

Any help would be great !!!!


----------



## battleaxe

Check page 251, posts made by me about this. Had similar issue. I also had to restart a few times before things showed up properly. Had the same issue on 660 and 670


----------



## seawolf9er

hey maybe you know i go the asus DC2's and cant seem to use the KGB line

everything works correctly but for when you type in kgb.exe 660.rom unlock

it says
hmm? Could not find Voltage offests .. any help ?


----------



## lightsout

I am having no luck flashing my gigabyte windforce 660's. Everything goes through smooth, unlocked the bios w/kgb and then flash with nvflash. Says success. Booting back into windows I am at a non standard res, nv control panel says I have a non nvidia gpu, and gpuz is missing info about my card and the sensors will not work. Did a clean driver install no help.

Did the command to turn off write protection as well. Same thing every time. I have grabbed the original bios and unlocked it multiple times as well to make sure that didn't go bad. FYI I only have one gpu in the system when I am doing this.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am having no luck flashing my gigabyte windforce 660's. Everything goes through smooth, unlocked the bios w/kgb and then flash with nvflash. Says success. Booting back into windows I am at a non standard res, nv control panel says I have a non nvidia gpu, and gpuz is missing info about my card and the sensors will not work. Did a clean driver install no help.
> 
> Did the command to turn off write protection as well. Same thing every time. I have grabbed the original bios and unlocked it multiple times as well to make sure that didn't go bad. FYI I only have one gpu in the system when I am doing this.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Flash it with an MSI Gtx 660 bios and then use Kepler Bios Tweaker to increase your max voltage and flash it.


----------



## lightsout

You think that's safe? What do I set all the values to?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think that's safe? What do I set all the values to?


I just posted an answer on the other thread you are asking on. Try that out first. Then give this a shot if still unsuccessful.

I had to open the cmd promt and type these lines from within the nvflash folder. So from cmd it looked like this;

cd desktop

cd nvflash

then... this is what was different from the guide.

Nvflash --protectoff (this line is different than the guide)

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom


----------



## lightsout

Replied but tried that. Didn't seem to help.


----------



## seawolf9er

I had the same issue thought i pooched my GPU's had to put the original Bios back with a new name to get it to work ...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seawolf9er*
> 
> I had the same issue thought i pooched my GPU's had to put the original Bios back with a new name to get it to work ...


Thanks. Yeah I can flash back the old bios no problem. Just not able to unlock any voltage.


----------



## alea

Hi guys i need help from gtx660 owners to test something:

My gigabyte gtx660oc (hynix vram chips) is making my pc reboot when using CUDA in games or for video acceleration.
Its a hard reset (no crash to the desktop ever occurs) that does not go away with underclock/other pc.

Software tested:
batman ac, batman ao, lav filters with media player classic and geeks3d fluidmark (passed).

In the failure the monitoring log does not show any overheating (already replaced thermal compound, etc).

Can you guys help me in trying to reproduce the failure in your gpu in order to verify if its something isolated with my gtx660?

Thanks

Add info:
windows 7/64 with latest updates and latest drivers on the 2 machines tested.
also tested older drivers and it didnt solve it.

the batman games without physx = no problems.
all other games/soft like crysis 2/3, bf4 and occt pass the tests without errors.


----------



## kaiju

Anyone played BF4 with a GTX660 SLI setup at 1440p?

How was it and what settings were playable?


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone played BF4 with a GTX660 SLI setup at 1440p?
> 
> How was it and what settings were playable?


This might shed some light.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_660_sc_review,24.html

Its not a BF4 Benchmark but it has 2560x1600 res benches so that should give u some idea.


----------



## jot23

Hi!
Does anyone have the ASUS gtx660 DC2OCPH version? I did the bios mod and I forgot to backup my stock bios. Maybe someone could help me and make a backup of the bios for this particular version of the gtx660?
For this model, there is no stock bios on the Asus website.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jot23*
> 
> Hi!
> Does anyone have the ASUS gtx660 DC2OCPH version? I did the bios mod and I forgot to backup my stock bios. Maybe someone could help me and make a backup of the bios for this particular version of the gtx660?
> For this model, there is no stock bios on the Asus website.


Did you look on techpowerup ? You should find the matching version (80.06.XX.00.XX). You may also want to know to GPU BIOS version by opening it in KeplerBiosTweaker for example.









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048


----------



## jot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Did you look on techpowerup ? You should find the matching version (80.06.XX.00.XX). You may also want to know to GPU BIOS version by opening it in KeplerBiosTweaker for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048


I didn't know that I can flash bios for another Asus version of gtx660. Do yoy think that the BIOS for the card, which has the same base core clock and memory clock, can be safe? Can I just flash it with kgb, or do I need another tool?


----------



## EtoileYuki

You should look for the same BIOS version .. (80.XX.XX.XX.XX), it's better not playing with this kind of stuff ..
Check your BIOS version by using KeplerBiosTweaker


----------



## jot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> You should look for the same BIOS version .. (80.XX.XX.XX.XX), it's better not playing with this kind of stuff ..
> Check your BIOS version by using KeplerBiosTweaker


So, unlocked BIOS is the same BIOS version, meaning I can check stock BIOS version by checking the modded one? Thank you


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jot23*
> 
> So, unlocked BIOS is the same BIOS version, meaning I can check stock BIOS version by checking the modded one? Thank you


Yes, it is


----------



## jot23

Thank you very much, Unfortunetely, my BIOS version: 80.06.10.00.9e, is not available anywhere. So, I just hope I'll never have to roll back


----------



## jot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jot23*
> 
> Thank you very much, Unfortunetely, my BIOS version: 80.06.10.00.9e, is not available anywhere. So, I just hope I'll never have to roll back


It seems like I can't edit my post, so I am sorry for double.

I thought If I could simply relock my bios? I think I could simply edit this bios by restoring original settings, but I don't know if that's enough.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Yeah, you can try to do this .. And nVidia Inspector sees if your BIOS is modified or not !








( BIOS: 80.06.28.00.39 [MODIFIED] for mine







)


----------



## Tarnix

I just set a new personal record









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/752384/fs/1172701



Direct result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1172701


----------



## lightsout

Tarnix what are your cards at? Core speed? I finally flashed mine one does 1215 I think the other does 1250. I'll give fs another go when I get home.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Tarnix what are your cards at? Core speed? I finally flashed mine one does 1215 I think the other does 1250. I'll give fs another go when I get home.


okay. my boost clock is 1241MHz, memory clock is 1600/3200,


I added the direct result to the previous post. Clocks are wrong, as usual...


----------



## lightsout

1241 nice.Your score kicked my butt pretty good.


----------



## Tarnix

aw







Well, many of my runs drops in the 7600 too. it's a lot of tinkering.

I just smoked my previous score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1670332?


----------



## lightsout

I like to look at graphics score more when comparing different systems as the total score can be so different.

What about 3dmark11? 14k gpu score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7409189


----------



## jason387

Anyone here with a Gtx 650Ti boost 2GB ?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Anyone here with a Gtx 650Ti boost 2GB ?


Nope. Pretty sure this is the GTX 660 (NON TI) Owners Club...


----------



## laptopcentral

Heyya peeps,
Im about to purchase a gtx 660, you can get one off ebay for around 130$ Anyways ive had bad experience with the gtx 560, finding stable drivers that wouldnt freeze or crash my system, and also that dreaded driver failed recovered error.
Question is I would like to know what the best stable drivers are, and keep in mind ill be overclocking too. Is it like the older series 5xx and 4xx where you have to find older drivers, or should i just get the latest ones from nvidia, beta or whqls?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I haven't had any problems at all with the latest drivers.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I haven't had any problems at all with the latest drivers.


Latest drivers are working great. The 320. drivers were horrible. They seemed to have fixed all those issues. Even got a better score on the 3dMark11 on the 331.8? driver too.


----------



## beekaaa

Hi! I modded my GV-N660OC-2GD with the BIOS mod in hope of getting a higher OC. I followed every step and think I modded it successfully. When checking the voltages in GPU-Z and running NVIDIA Hair it crashed unexpectedly so i set everything to default in Afterburner because it was OC'ed before the modding. This time it crashed too but a little bit later. Tried to lower the voltages to the original 1.175V without success. It never goes over 65°C so that shouldn't be a problem. Haven't tried anything else than BF4, unigine heaven and furmark and it seems like in furmark it doesn't crash... I even tried to install the older 331.65.

Do you guys have any idea of what is going on? Should i just flash the old BIOS back? And thanks in advance!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekaaa*
> 
> Hi! I modded my GV-N660OC-2GD with the BIOS mod in hope of getting a higher OC. I followed every step and think I modded it successfully. When checking the voltages in GPU-Z and running NVIDIA Hair it crashed unexpectedly so i set everything to default in Afterburner because it was OC'ed before the modding. This time it crashed too but a little bit later. Tried to lower the voltages to the original 1.175V without success. It never goes over 65°C so that shouldn't be a problem. Haven't tried anything else than BF4, unigine heaven and furmark and it seems like in furmark it doesn't crash... I even tried to install the older 331.65.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea of what is going on? Should i just flash the old BIOS back? And thanks in advance!


Set the core to -40 (minus 40) and try again. Then report back. The BIOS flash often makes cards unstable by boosting them too high. Sometimes you have to crank er' back a bit.


----------



## lewisaro

Please help me! I installed the bios mod and now i cant run any games i get dx11 errors!!


----------



## lightsout

Reflash your old BIOS.


----------



## lewisaro

where do i find the bios and how do i reinstall it?


----------



## battleaxe

Some things to try;

reinstall dx11
lower your core clock by -40
Then try again.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisaro*
> 
> where do i find the bios and how do i reinstall it?


You should have saved your original before you flashed. Did you follow the guide?


----------



## lewisaro

ive tried reinstalling my original and it hasnt worked it still allows me to change the power to 170% and crashes games, just tried underclocking i can run for about 3 minutes then get a dx error


----------



## lightsout

That may not be your proper original or you may not be flashing it properly. If it's not actually reverting back.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there.

Not sure if this has been asked before, not interested in looking through hundreds of posts....

I have one asus 660 now, but I want to go bigger and better. What single card gpu would compare to 660 in sli? And what card would out perform 660 in sli enough to consider replacing the one I have now,

Thanks


----------



## Marc79

gtx 780, I'd get that for a single gpu.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

What Marc79 said. Two 660's outperform a single 680, and I believe the 770 also. The 780 is a beast of a card and they came down in price recently. I kinda wish I went with a 780, but the 660's in sli play everything I want on ultra. I'm really happy with how they perform.


----------



## Jugurnot

And by getting a single 780 opens up the potential for 2x780's down the road.

I like that idea


----------



## Jugurnot

Oh nice sig whoknows, im ordering a haf xb tomorrow


----------



## lightsout

I agree, 780 is where its at right now. Price is ok and OC'd they are beasts.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I really like my haf xb. Its very different. I think you'll like it too. Be sure to check out the owners club, some of those build logs are pretty sweet.


----------



## seawolf9er

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1128542 My Personal Best @ 4.5 Ghz on my 4770k With my 660's


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> What Marc79 said. Two 660's outperform a single 680, *and I believe the 770 also*. The 780 is a beast of a card and they came down in price recently. I kinda wish I went with a 780, but the 660's in sli play everything I want on ultra. I'm really happy with how they perform.


Yes, they do outperform a single 770









*Single 770 @ 1395Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem) on air*


*Dual 660's @ 1293Mhz (core)/ 1724Mhz (mem) on air
*

660's still 12.8% faster even though the 770 is clocked much higher. Both are my scores btw


----------



## jason387

My Gtx 650Ti 1GB at 1275Mhz/1700Mhz-


----------



## lewisaro

I really hate to be that one guy but I still cant use my gpu, how do I reflash the bios back to default now that I have the original rom file? I have tried following the method on page 1 with the new rom file but nothing changes


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisaro*
> 
> I really hate to be that one guy but I still cant use my gpu, how do I reflash the bios back to default now that I have the original rom file? I have tried following the method on page 1 with the new rom file but nothing changes


No worries; have you restarted?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisaro*
> 
> I really hate to be that one guy but I still cant use my gpu, how do I reflash the bios back to default now that I have the original rom file? I have tried following the method on page 1 with the new rom file but nothing changes


I would definitely try to save it If you can if not you can reflash your bios from DOS.

http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

Use that guide on start from step #9 seeing how your card isn't completely bricked.

That will take you thru how to do it with DOS. I find it helps to use a laptop with the instructions up as you go thru the process on your pc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beekaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Set the core to -40 (minus 40) and try again. Then report back. The BIOS flash often makes cards unstable by boosting them too high. Sometimes you have to crank er' back a bit.


It worked! Thanks!







But does this mean i have a downgraded GPU from that, what i had before the BIOS flash? Does the BIOS mod increase clockspeeds too?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekaaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Set the core to -40 (minus 40) and try again. Then report back. The BIOS flash often makes cards unstable by boosting them too high. Sometimes you have to crank er' back a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> It worked! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does this mean i have a downgraded GPU from that, what i had before the BIOS flash? Does the BIOS mod increase clockspeeds too?
Click to expand...

Yes the bios mod raises your boost clock and sometimes takes it higher than stable. Do you know what your max stable boost was before you flashed? If so compare it to current max.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekaaa*
> 
> It worked! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does this mean i have a downgraded GPU from that, what i had before the BIOS flash? Does the BIOS mod increase clockspeeds too?


Now that you've found a stable clock work back up from there. You may be able to get a bit more than -40 out of it.


----------



## l3af

What does everyone suggest as far as reducing microstutter these days?

My 660 SC's are in SLI and I only see a bit of it in a few games but i'd like to minimize it as much as possible. I play in 1080p on my living room TV, thats a 60hz.

Searched around the web, a lot of the answers don't even apply to DX11 :/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> What does everyone suggest as far as reducing microstutter these days?
> 
> My 660 SC's are in SLI and I only see a bit of it in a few games but i'd like to minimize it as much as possible. I play in 1080p on my living room TV, thats a 60hz.
> 
> Searched around the web, a lot of the answers don't even apply to DX11 :/


With stutter, i've noticed it's mostly related to drivers, but here are things i would recommend.

1, CLEAN-Install the latest official drivers from Nvidia (people have had good news about it so far).

2, OC your CPU to increase SLI performance.

3, Check your V-sync settings (some games perform better without V-Sync on, and some perform better with it on).


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With stutter, i've noticed it's mostly related to drivers, but here are things i would recommend.
> 
> 1, CLEAN-Install the latest official drivers from Nvidia (people have had good news about it so far).
> 
> 2, OC your CPU to increase SLI performance.
> 
> 3, Check your V-sync settings (some games perform better without V-Sync on, and some perform better with it on).


Thank you for the reply.

In re: 1, I just recently reinstalled windows, as well as the latest driver from nVidia, so I'm a bit hesitant to do this again, but I may try it if the stutter becomes unbearable, right now it isn't. 2, I have a 3570k @4.4ghz, it was kind of a lazy overclock since I didn't really try to push it any farther once it just stopped booting. Should I push for 4.6 or higher to accomodate the GPU's? 3, I will definitely try this. Should I also try to lock in the frame rate at a certain number? I.e. 58-62ish? Or even higher?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> In re: 1, I just recently reinstalled windows, as well as the latest driver from nVidia, so I'm a bit hesitant to do this again, but I may try it if the stutter becomes unbearable, right now it isn't. 2, I have a 3570k @4.4ghz, it was kind of a lazy overclock since I didn't really try to push it any farther once it just stopped booting. Should I push for 4.6 or higher to accomodate the GPU's? 3, I will definitely try this. Should I also try to lock in the frame rate at a certain number? I.e. 58-62ish? Or even higher?


1, You don't have to do it again if you already did it.

2, Your H100i should be able to handle your 3570k up to 4.8Ghz (depending on your voltage). My h100 handles my 3770k at 4.8Ghz @ 1.320v 24/7 OC. When i had 660 SLI, that was also my OC, and to be honest i did not have Stutter issues.

3, Try locking it to your monitor's refresh rate. I had a 120Hz monitor from from the start (right after i got my GTX 670), so i don't know if that helped me not even notice any stutter when i switched to 660 SLI.


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1, You don't have to do it again if you already did it.
> 
> 2, Your H100i should be able to handle your 3570k up to 4.8Ghz (depending on your voltage). My h100 handles my 3770k at 4.8Ghz @ 1.320v 24/7 OC. When i had 660 SLI, that was also my OC, and to be honest i did not have Stutter issues.
> 
> 3, Try locking it to your monitor's refresh rate. I had a 120Hz monitor from from the start (right after i got my GTX 670), so i don't know if that helped me not even notice any stutter when i switched to 660 SLI.


Thanks again for your help! I'm going to try pushing my O/C to the max and then just locking the FR in at 59hz. Cheers!


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there

So I tried the bios mod, followed the steps CAREFULLY, and it seems it has done nothing. Overclocks the same as it did before (not that there was much room to do so anyhow) and my volts only hit 1.175 max.

Unfortunately, I did not save the .rom file for use in case something went wrong. I overlooked doing so because I didn't see that step in the instructions :S

I don't seem to have any problems with the card, it just doesn't work as described (unlock max TDP, VDDC)

What should I do next?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> So I tried the bios mod, followed the steps CAREFULLY, and it seems it has done nothing. Overclocks the same as it did before (not that there was much room to do so anyhow) and my volts only hit 1.175 max.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not save the .rom file for use in case something went wrong. I overlooked doing so because I didn't see that step in the instructions :S
> 
> I don't seem to have any problems with the card, it just doesn't work as described (unlock max TDP, VDDC)
> 
> What should I do next?


I had the same issue with the bios for my gigabyte cards. As far as I could tell they unlocked fine and the flash always said success. But nothing changed. When I loaded the modded bios into kepler bios tweaker I noticed the checksum was red. So I just modded my bios manually with the program and it worked after that.

So worth a shot to download Kepler bios tweaker and see if the box that shows the checksum is red.


----------



## Jugurnot

Checksum is green. What does that indicate?


----------



## Jugurnot

Ok so everything according to that bios tweaker leads me to believe the bios mod worked. Max volts 1.212, max fan 100%, mac power 170%.

So I should use this instead of ASUS gpu tweak?

GPU-Z doesn't show any of that as unlocked. Any other monitoring program I could use that will show correct values?

EDIT: Sry I guess I misunderstood what that tweaker did. Doesnt actually change GPU settings, just changes limits? Do I have that correct?


----------



## lightsout

Sorry bios tweaker is just for modding the bios and then flashing it. I guess my idea doesn't help you.

There was another person with a similar issue where the flash didn't work. With his card he had to do an extra command before flashing. Something that turns off write protection.

If you look back the last few pages he posted how to do it in response to a problem I was having. May be worth a shot.

You could also save the bios on your card with gpuz. Then open that one with Kepler BIOS tweaker to see if it actually flashed.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You could also save the bios on your card with gpuz. Then open that one with Kepler BIOS tweaker to see if it actually flashed.


Thats what I did. Thats where I saw a green checksum.

I kinda gave up... haha. Realistically, how much of a FPS gain will I get? All I play right now is BF4, on ultra I usually get at least 50 fps. Avg, 58-60

I am quite happy with how it runs at stock, especially after upgrading my q9650 to 3570k


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thats what I did. Thats where I saw a green checksum.
> 
> I kinda gave up... haha. Realistically, how much of a FPS gain will I get? All I play right now is BF4, on ultra I usually get at least 50 fps. Avg, 58-60
> 
> I am quite happy with how it runs at stock, especially after upgrading my q9650 to 3570k


You want to flash a different vendor bios onto your card?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You want to flash a different vendor bios onto your card?


Are you suggesting I do? Or are you asking if that is what I want to do? I justwant to mod my bios, but it didnt seem to work. Nothing has really change from what I see.

If its a suggestion, could that possibly cause any issues?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You could also save the bios on your card with gpuz. Then open that one with Kepler BIOS tweaker to see if it actually flashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I did. Thats where I saw a green checksum.
> 
> I kinda gave up... haha. Realistically, how much of a FPS gain will I get? All I play right now is BF4, on ultra I usually get at least 50 fps. Avg, 58-60
> 
> I am quite happy with how it runs at stock, especially after upgrading my q9650 to 3570k
Click to expand...

So you saved the bios off your card and it shows that changes in the bios tweaker? Or you loaded the bios that you unlocked and it showed the changes in BIOS tweaker?

If the first then that's really weird.

Realistically your not going to see much of a difference in game if at all. Average gain is about 30-40mhz. Which might get you a couple fps.


----------



## Jugurnot

I loaded the bios that supposedly unlocked, into the tweaker. It displayed max volts at 1.212, fan speed max at 100%, and TDP at 170% in the left column, but 101% in the right column (not sure what the difference is).

Yeah I think ill just stay stock, unless it actually successfuly modded, but when I use that hair demo thing, my voltage max is still 1.175 on GPU-Z.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I loaded the bios that supposedly unlocked, into the tweaker. It displayed max volts at 1.212, fan speed max at 100%, and TDP at 170% in the left column, but 101% in the right column (not sure what the difference is).
> 
> Yeah I think ill just stay stock, unless it actually successfuly modded, but when I use that hair demo thing, my voltage max is still 1.175 on GPU-Z.


Yeah the bios did unlock and should definitely show those values. The issue is that it didn't actually flash. I'm 99% sure if you backup your current bios with gpuz and load that you will see the stock values still. But if you're happy at stock no worries just let it be.


----------



## Tarnix

I'm sticking to the 331.65 driver. the new one has some nasty issues (I got a 3dmark score of... 5K, with SLI on, and there's more errors and stuff in event log, and what not).
Beat myself again (i'm on a streak!) after reinstalling fresh drivers and 3dmark.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1687813?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm sticking to the 331.65 driver. the new one has some nasty issues (I got a 3dmark score of... 5K, with SLI on, and there's more errors and stuff in event log, and what not).
> Beat myself again (i'm on a streak!) after reinstalling fresh drivers and 3dmark.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1687813?


Whats the 3D Mark gpu score of an individual Gtx 660?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Whats the 3D Mark gpu score of an individual Gtx 660?


Will turn SLI off and see.



3dmark11 with SLI:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7535218


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Will turn SLI off and see.
> meanwhile...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7535218


Thanks


----------



## Tarnix

just be sure you didn't confuse. I was still updating the scores as I ran them. You quoted the SLI score


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> just be sure you didn't confuse. I was still updating the scores as I ran them. You quoted the SLI score


Yeah I know. Waiting to see the score 1 660 gets


----------



## Marc79

Around 6800-7200 for single 660 graphics score. Mines not overclocked. Overcloced cards can probably score higher.

stock 660 SC


----------



## EtoileYuki

Folding @1254MHz .. (max boost clock)
Did the BIOS mod again.. Got 52MHz, worth it !









While playing games, I'm @1228/3455 MHz


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Around 6800-7200 for single 660 graphics score. Mines not overclocked. Overcloced cards can probably score higher.
> 
> stock 660 SC


Thanks. So this is a superclocked edition. So I'm guessing a stock 660 gets around 6500 as the gpu score. Here's my Gtx 650Ti 1GB overclocked. Have a look at the gpu score. Guess if I had the 650Ti boost I could have managed to pull of stock 660 performance.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> just be sure you didn't confuse. I was still updating the scores as I ran them. You quoted the SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. Waiting to see the score 1 660 gets
Click to expand...

I did give you an answer, though.







You didn't precise stock, so I didn't know it was what you meant







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bench results


----------



## dscott43

Need help after I run the kgb.exe 660.rom unlock i get this in the cmd

what's wrong?


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dscott43*
> 
> Need help after I run the kgb.exe 660.rom unlock i get this in the cmd
> 
> what's wrong?


Try do it it manually with KeplerBiosTweaker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be clear enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is original, second is modded. I framed the changes.


----------



## dscott43

Nope still didn't change


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah the bios did unlock and should definitely show those values. The issue is that it didn't actually flash. I'm 99% sure if you backup your current bios with gpuz and load that you will see the stock values still. But if you're happy at stock no worries just let it be.


OK sooooooo... I believe I have issues caused by trying to mod my bios. I was crashing every game in bf4 after about 10-15 mins. No errors, just said bf4 stopped working. Reinstalled it, put my cpu back to stock, ram and all that. Still crashed. At that point I figured it was just the game. Just to be sure I installed far cry 3. Same thing. Same crash after about 10-15 mins of play.

Never had this problem until I messed around with this bios mod. And I dont have the original bios saved, shame on me. How do I flash it back to non-modded bios version?

I dl'd this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126661/asus-gtx660-2048-120810.html

Should this get me back to normal? How do I do it?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> OK sooooooo... I believe I have issues caused by trying to mod my bios. I was crashing every game in bf4 after about 10-15 mins. No errors, just said bf4 stopped working. Reinstalled it, put my cpu back to stock, ram and all that. Still crashed. At that point I figured it was just the game. Just to be sure I installed far cry 3. Same thing. Same crash after about 10-15 mins of play.
> 
> Never had this problem until I messed around with this bios mod. And I dont have the original bios saved, shame on me. How do I flash it back to non-modded bios version?
> 
> I dl'd this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126661/asus-gtx660-2048-120810.html
> 
> Should this get me back to normal? How do I do it?


Of that's your card then it should work. Download hp format tool as well as Windows 98 boot files. Insert your pendrive and then run hp format tool, format the pendrive in FAT32 with the windows 98 boot files. After this is done, download the latest version of Nvflash and extract he contents to the pendrive. After this copy the bios you want onto the pendrive. Make sure to rename the bios to something simple, like asus, so it will be asus.rom Now start the computer and boot from the pendrive, this will take you into command prompt where you have to flash your card. Assuming that the bios name is asus.rom, you have to enter the following commands
nvflash -4 -5 -6 asus.rom
and then hit enter and then it will tell you to press y to continue and it will flash.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dscott43*
> 
> Nope still didn't change


That was another way to do step 3..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Of that's your card then it should work. Download hp format tool as well as Windows 98 boot files. Insert your pendrive and then run hp format tool, format the pendrive in FAT32 with the windows 98 boot files. After this is done, download the latest version of Nvflash and extract he contents to the pendrive. After this copy the bios you want onto the pendrive. Make sure to rename the bios to something simple, like asus, so it will be asus.rom Now start the computer and boot from the pendrive, this will take you into command prompt where you have to flash your card. Assuming that the bios name is asus.rom, you have to enter the following commands
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 asus.rom
> and then hit enter and then it will tell you to press y to continue and it will flash.


I did all that but I got this after hitting y:

EEPROM erase failed.

ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I did all that but I got this after hitting y:
> 
> EEPROM erase failed.
> 
> ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM


Okay go back to command propmt as you boot from the pendrive and the first add this command

Nvflash --protectoff

and then add this-

nvflash -4 -5 -6 asus.rom


----------



## Jugurnot

Ok said update was successful. Ill test this out and report back. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ok said update was successful. Ill test this out and report back. Thank you very much for your help.


Not a problem. If you really wanted unlocked voltage I would have edited the bios and unlocked the voltage for you. Quite used to doing it.


----------



## Jugurnot

So far so good it seems! You are a hero

Now....

Could thereason i had an unsuccessful mod in the first place be that write protection on?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> So far so good it seems! You are a hero
> 
> Now....
> 
> Could thereason i had an unsuccessful mod in the first place be that write protection on?


Could be. I've successfully unlocked voltage on my card.


----------



## Jugurnot

Well now that i have a known working bios i will save it haha. And attempt the mod again


----------



## jason387

When you do the mod using KBT make sure that your max voltage and P00 voltage is set to the same, both at 1.21v. This will over-ride the temp throttling that your card has when it reaches a certain limit. So instead of the voltage dropping from 1.21v to 1.2v it will stay at 1.21v for 3D clocks.


----------



## dlipford370

Has anyone else ran into the problem, after modding...that they get games to artifact and nvidia shuts down?

I'm returning to stock bios.


----------



## lightsout

Sounds like your card is not stable down clock a little but and it should be OK. Some cards will boost a little too high after a flash.


----------



## mat311

I am trying to overlock this card for a friend, but impossible to get past the stock freq with precision-x (boosting 1150 atm, even one +13 step makes the drivers crash).
His card is a TF3, do you think it's worth to flash the bios for unlocked voltage ?

I've seen cards that doesn't overclock well but this one ...


----------



## MadGoat

wont get more than ~1100 with stock volts... bios flash will let you creep into the ~1.2 realm and kick the card up to around ~1215mhz.... That's where most the card top out for full stability.


----------



## mat311

I just did the bios mod and now the card seems to be stable 1175-1201 mhz (flucuent).
BUT I have to "underclock" it like this:

http://i.imgur.com/C4VbnaO.png

Edit: I think I have an issue with precision-X and latest nvidia driver, reverted bios back to stock settings and heaven 4.0 wasn't stable ...

Everything is fine without precision, I'll try tomorrow with another program.


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

I flashed my bios, now I have no sound and no access to my nvidia gtx 660.. Please help as I need to revert. I made the mistake of doing a system restore and list saved bios file from gpu z


----------



## mat311

What do you mean by no access ?
No picture at all ?

Maybe you can fond your original bios on the manufacturer website, or here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> What do you mean by no access ?
> No picture at all ?
> 
> Maybe you can fond your original bios on the manufacturer website, or here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660


s a dell xps 8700 running win 8.1 with an nvidia gtx 660


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGSKILL4U*
> 
> I flashed my bios, now I have no sound and no access to my nvidia gtx 660.. Please help as I need to revert. I made the mistake of doing a system restore and list saved bios file from gpu z


After a successful flash you need to wait within windows for a while until it recognizes your gpu and sets your resolution. Shouldn't have tried to restore or anything. All you had to do was wait a couple of minutes.


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

I did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> After a successful flash you need to wait within windows for a while until it recognizes your gpu and sets your resolution. Shouldn't have tried to restore or anything. All you had to do was wait a couple of minutes.[/quo


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

Can you contact me please [email protected] your guidance with this. Please


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

The flash took, but when it rebooted I had no sound as if the soundcard wasn't or isn't connected, no control over the gtx 660


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGSKILL4U*
> 
> The flash took, but when it rebooted I had no sound as if the soundcard wasn't or isn't connected, no control over the gtx 660


Did you resolution set in or was it all big and blocky?


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

its where it shouldn't be... its stuck at 1024x768
I run at 1366x720


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

windows res wont allow me to change it and NVidia controls are gone


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGSKILL4U*
> 
> windows res wont allow me to change it and NVidia controls are gone


You have to wait for 5mins until it sets in. Di you let it idle in windows for 5 mins?


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You have to wait for 5mins until it sets in. Di you let it idle in windows for 5 mins?


I didn't wait... I panicked


----------



## KINGSKILL4U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You have to wait for 5mins until it sets in. Di you let it idle in windows for 5 mins?


Jay did you receive my email with specs?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGSKILL4U*
> 
> Jay did you receive my email with specs?


No dude I din't. All you had to do was wait for 5mins and it would have all been okay.


----------



## mat311

Ok, I did some tests and my card is stable only with -55 underclocking, max boost is 1201 but it drops to 1150 or even 1120.
So I came back with the stock bios, I can live with 1150, boost give me 65c @load vs 60 for the stock bios.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGSKILL4U*
> 
> windows res wont allow me to change it and NVidia controls are gone


Just flash again with original bios. I think there is an oem version of the 660 that is a different card. That could possibly be the issue. But just flash original bios and you should be ok.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

bf4 runs 60 FPS stable on MED-HIGH no problem(no AA or AO,still need to test VRAM usage with different settings)
with SLI 660 zotacs overclocked to 1137 MHZ gpu clock.
3X dell u2312hm bezel corrected to 5960X1080
sorry for bad quality pic


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> bf4 runs 60 FPS stable on MED-HIGH no problem(no AA or AO,still need to test VRAM usage with different settings)
> with SLI 660 zotacs overclocked to 1137 MHZ gpu clock.
> 3X dell u2312hm bezel corrected to 5960X1080
> sorry for bad quality pic


Really? I'm impressed, sounds like I should be fine on 1440p then.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I'm impressed, sounds like I should be fine on 1440p then.


1440p should be no problem as long as you don't run into a vram barrirer


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I'm impressed, sounds like I should be fine on 1440p then.
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p should be no problem as long as you don't run into a vram barrirer
Click to expand...

I think 2 should be enough for most games. I will be playing bf3 & 4 90% of the time.


----------



## DaPuppet007

Finally passed P7500 on 3dmark11 single card.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7541545


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPuppet007*
> 
> Finally passed P7500 on 3dmark11 single card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7541545


Your GPU score is really nice for a 660. Really nice.


----------



## sonnet

Sorry guys, I'm a noob and I just bought the 660 gtx palit.
I wanted to ask few questions:
1-Does changing thermal paste help temperatures?
2-Is it safe to use Kepler Bios Tweaker?
3-Does it helps performances overclock more the gpu or the memory?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonnet*
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm a noob and I just bought the 660 gtx palit.
> I wanted to ask few questions:
> 1-Does changing thermal paste help temperatures?
> 2-Is it safe to use Kepler Bios Tweaker?
> 3-Does it helps performances overclock more the gpu or the memory?


For most of us the unlock helps raise the core but not the memory. Some have claimed they get better OC on the memory too, but that's not been my experience. The unlock typically gives you another 45 to 50mhz on the core. On my card it gave me another 100mhz+ but this is highly atypical. Mainly because my card was a donkey cart before the unlock, now it is fine, good even.

For some unlucky GPU's the unlock offers absolutely nothing in the form of higher clocks. But its rare.


----------



## MadGoat

I switched up the thermal paste on my EVGA 660's and it didn't change a thing... the paste that came installed was actually pretty decent.


----------



## sonnet

Thanks for the reply guys


----------



## lhrik

Hi

I found this useful thread and since I had a GTX 660 (non TI







) I decided to go for overclocking it. So I followed the first page instructions and succeeded. The voltages value changed in GPU-Z till more than 1.1 V. Now I've a big issue. I try Crysis 3 like a benchmark, but without doing anything just keeping the bios unlocked no overclocking nada, I have crashes and freezes. Maybe I need some guiding through this overclock adventure since it's the first time I deal with it. Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I found this useful thread and since I had a GTX 660 (non TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I decided to go for overclocking it. So I followed the first page instructions and succeeded. The voltages value changed in GPU-Z till more than 1.1 V. Now I've a big issue. I try Crysis 3 like a benchmark, but without doing anything just keeping the bios unlocked no overclocking nada, I have crashes and freezes. Maybe I need some guiding through this overclock adventure since it's the first time I deal with it. Thanks


Sometimes after unlocking the gpu will boost beyond stable, it needs to be underclocked a tad most likely.


----------



## lhrik

Thanks for the answer, so you mean that I need to lower clocks and voltages? (I'm really new and also confused)


----------



## lightsout

No just the clock speed. Do you know what your card boosted to before you flashed it? If you do compare that to what it is boosting to now. Do this using afterburner, evga precision etc.


----------



## lhrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No just the clock speed. Do you know what your card boosted to before you flashed it? If you do compare that to what it is boosting to now. Do this using afterburner, evga precision etc.


Ok I'll do that and post back.


----------



## Thador

Hello guys, first off im having similar problems even though i modified the bios to not go over 1.18... V it still does but its stable for now.
Could you show some results you got with a 3gb version? Friend of mine told me he got it to 1300 mhz without touching the bios .... unbelievable.


----------



## lhrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> Ok I'll do that and post back.


I don't really understand something, what does the kgb command unlock in bios? Beside Max power, voltages and fan speed, the clocks are the same, right? So I don't have to lower any of the clocks. Now even with the default settings, each time I run Crysis 3 the game crashes. I mean there aren't any overclocks just unlocked voltage...I'm reflashing with MSI bios and see from then.


----------



## lightsout

These cards are different than usual. You have a base clock and then a boost clock. Every card boosts to a different speed based on a number of different things. So when you raise the power limit your card will then boost to a higher value than it did at stock. Without you touching anything related to core speed.

And it is fairly common that it will boost beyond stable after unlock. It should just be an easy test for you. Drop down the core speed and run crysis. See if it crashes.

Or better yet, flash back to stock, find out what your max stock boost is, unlock again and see your new max stock boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> Ok I'll do that and post back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand something, what does the kgb command unlock in bios? Beside Max power, voltages and fan speed, the clocks are the same, right? So I don't have to lower any of the clocks. Now even with the default settings, each time I run Crysis 3 the game crashes. I mean there aren't any overclocks just unlocked voltage...I'm reflashing with MSI bios and see from then.
Click to expand...


----------



## lhrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> These cards are different than usual. You have a base clock and then a boost clock. Every card boosts to a different speed based on a number of different things. So when you raise the power limit your card will then boost to a higher value than it did at stock. Without you touching anything related to core speed.
> 
> And it is fairly common that it will boost beyond stable after unlock. It should just be an easy test for you. Drop down the core speed and run crysis. See if it crashes.
> 
> Or better yet, flash back to stock, find out what your max stock boost is, unlock again and see your new max stock boost.


Well this is the weird thing, all clocks are the same, the original bios and unlocked are having the same base, boost and boost limit clocks. The only thing that have changed is the volt limit who changed from 1150mV to 1212.5mV. What can I do?


----------



## lightsout

That's weird. Never seen that. Something's not right. I'd flash back.


----------



## lhrik

ok, I've done it. I'll stick with stock clocks and try to dig a bit. Thanks

EDIT: with original bios, no crashes, Crysis 3 runs fine.


----------



## lhrik

So I'm posting again because I can OC the card a little when I keep the voltage unchanged. Any ideas why?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> So I'm posting again because I can OC the card a little when I keep the voltage unchanged. Any ideas why?


Why you can overclock it? Most cards can overclock on stock volts. Just usually not a lot.


----------



## lhrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why you can overclock it? Most cards can overclock on stock volts. Just usually not a lot.


Lol, I'm so noobish to Ocing that I feel tat I sound dumb lol. In any case I'll look around more with fan's speed to keep low temp and try to get most boost. Thanks for support


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why you can overclock it? Most cards can overclock on stock volts. Just usually not a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm so noobish to Ocing that I feel tat I sound dumb lol. In any case I'll look around more with fan's speed to keep low temp and try to get most boost. Thanks for support
Click to expand...

No worries man we all started out not knowing much, you sound like your doing pretty good.. Any more questions feel free to ask. I don't claim to know it all by any means but I am willing to help when I can.


----------



## dougb62

Is this even possible???? Or is there some sort of mistake?



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7596668


----------



## mat311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Is this even possible???? Or is there some sort of mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7596668


660s SLI with great boost can match and even outperform titan in some games.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> 660s SLI with great boost can match and even outperform titan in some games.


That's good to know - I *really* thought it was a "glitch"! Woot!!


----------



## lightsout

maybe a super stock weak run for a titan. Idk when I compare my benches to 780's they smoke me. They are highly OC'd of course.


----------



## fearless1964

Hello all!
Earlier this year I bought a MSI GeForce GTX 660 OC edition from Neweggg, this one in particular:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127699
and had no problems at all. Then I started to overclock it with MSI Afterburner, and got a little performance boost with these settings:
Power Limit: 110%
Core Clock: +60
Memory Clock: +350

Then I recently discovered BIOS modding, and came across this thread. I followed the instructions in the OP to the letter and successfully flashed an unlocked BIOS. However, after rebooting I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0, and it immediately became unstable and crashed. I didn't even change any settings in Afterburner. Of course I reflashed the stock BIOS after multiple tries and crashes, but I really want to try to squeeze more juice out of this. Is there anything I'm doing wrong? Or is my 660 not strong enough to handle a modded BIOS and/or heavier overclock. Here is my GPU-Z validation if needed:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cmq7u/

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Hello all!
> Earlier this year I bought a MSI GeForce GTX 660 OC edition from Neweggg, this one in particular:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127699
> and had no problems at all. Then I started to overclock it with MSI Afterburner, and got a little performance boost with these settings:
> Power Limit: 110%
> Core Clock: +60
> Memory Clock: +350
> 
> Then I recently discovered BIOS modding, and came across this thread. I followed the instructions in the OP to the letter and successfully flashed an unlocked BIOS. However, after rebooting I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0, and it immediately became unstable and crashed. I didn't even change any settings in Afterburner. Of course I reflashed the stock BIOS after multiple tries and crashes, but I really want to try to squeeze more juice out of this. Is there anything I'm doing wrong? Or is my 660 not strong enough to handle a modded BIOS and/or heavier overclock. Here is my GPU-Z validation if needed:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cmq7u/
> 
> Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


Should probably be in the OP as it comes up about every page, but your card will boost higher that it did before at stock after the unlock. So it is likely boosting beyond stable. Try to downclock your gpu by -40 and see if its stable. Then go from there. Or you can use Kepler bios tweaker to set the boost clock where you want it.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Should probably be in the OP as it comes up about every page, but your card will boost higher that it did before at stock after the unlock. So it is likely boosting beyond stable. Try to downclock your gpu by -40 and see if its stable. Then go from there. Or you can use Kepler bios tweaker to set the boost clock where you want it.


Thanks for the quick reply. I did one better and removed the overclock completely, then flashed the unlocked BIOS. Running Heaven now and it hasn't crashed yet. I also heard ( I think a video or something) that when overclocking these cards you should increment the core clock by intervals of 13 and the memory clock by intervals of 100-150, is that true?


----------



## lightsout

Ah I see you had a preset overclock already loading. I never OC in incriments of 13. But the card will do this on its own. So say if stock is 1100 and you add +5 it won't do anything, but it you add +10 it will jump th 1113. Thats how they work in steps of 13. So if you feel like you want to be precise like that then go right ahead.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah I see you had a preset overclock already loading. I never OC in incriments of 13. But the card will do this on its own. So say if stock is 1100 and you add +5 it won't do anything, but it you add +10 it will jump th 1113. Thats how they work in steps of 13. So if you feel like you want to be precise like that then go right ahead.


Thanks, 1 more stupid question and I'll leave you alone. What about the Power Limit? Before the unlock it was maxed out at 110%, but after it has a lot more room on Afterburner. Should I increase the power limit as I increment the core and memory clocks? What's the max for these cards with the unlocked bios?


----------



## lightsout

You can max the power limit but I think the highest it will ever go is about 110% or maybe 120% but I don't think so. If I am ocing I set the power limit to the max. It allows the card to get more power which is needed for OCing. It will make your card hotter though.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can max the power limit but I think the highest it will ever go is about 110% or maybe 120% but I don't think so. If I am ocing I set the power limit to the max. It allows the card to get more power which is needed for OCing. It will make your card hotter though.


I see, thanks for answering my noob questions.


----------



## Blade 117

Glad i found an official club for this card just got the evga 660 superclocked edition on sale and was curious as to how it performs and wa-la this thread pops up.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can max the power limit but I think the highest it will ever go is about 110% or maybe 120% but I don't think so. If I am ocing I set the power limit to the max. It allows the card to get more power which is needed for OCing. It will make your card hotter though.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, thanks for answering my noob questions.
Click to expand...

Any time.


----------



## LouRambo

Hi Yung benny thx for thi post. Unfortunatly I couldnt flash my bios cuz of some wrtite protection. can I disable that??


----------



## LouRambo

fixed it nvflash --protectoff ;D


----------



## PC LoadLetter

What no love from the "homies"?? Should I rip off this beloved [OFFICIAL] GTX 660 (NON TI) Owners Club badge and run off to another forum where they won't judge me for just "being me"?? Or should i just start my own thread?









ohh yea Beeteedubs just incase anyone gives a whoo (op?) since i am almost out $200 on one potentially bricked 660 I realized today that i am stuck at 9.63 nvidia driver cause everytime i try to update to latest it crashes computer and I must take out 2nd video card before it will then restore comp to previous state, not like I said up above where I thought I could update with 2nd card in if i was in safe mode, that is incorrect! Maybe I should try going to safe mode with only one card in and upgrading to 9.93 or whatever latest official driver is and seeing if windows will boot and then add 2nd card. I will report back here asap if anyone gives a dam


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC LoadLetter*
> 
> What no love from the "homies"?? Should I rip off this beloved [OFFICIAL] GTX 660 (NON TI) Owners Club badge and run off to another forum where they won't judge me for just "being me"?? Or should i just start my own thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh yea Beeteedubs just incase anyone gives a whoo (op?) since i am almost out $200 on one potentially bricked 660 I realized today that i am stuck at 9.63 nvidia driver cause everytime i try to update to latest it crashes computer and I must take out 2nd video card before it will then restore comp to previous state, not like I said up above where I thought I could update with 2nd card in if i was in safe mode, that is incorrect! Maybe I should try going to safe mode with only one card in and upgrading to 9.93 or whatever latest official driver is and seeing if windows will boot and then add 2nd card. I will report back here asap if anyone gives a dam


Sorry but that first post was quite a rambling mess. That is why I personally quit reading. I think the first step should be flashing the cards back to stock. Thats what happened right you flashed them? It kind of hard to make sense of your post sorry.


----------



## fearless1964

Me again with another dumb question.
Does the driver have anything to do with the overclock stability? The reason I ask is because before the unlock, I had a small overclock, but stable, and I use the beta drivers because my games run more smoothly. After the unlock, it can't handle a small overclock. Heaven and NVIDIA Hair demo actually crashed 3 times on normal settings, without a overclock.







And I figure if it can't handle Heaven, then it can't handle Battlefield 4 or Crysis 3. This really bothers me because I know this card has serious potential. I see benchmarks with this same card that blows mine out of the water. SO the only thing I'm thinking that may be different than the others is that I use the latest beta drivers. So does the driver matter?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Me again with another dumb question.
> Does the driver have anything to do with the overclock stability? The reason I ask is because before the unlock, I had a small overclock, but stable, and I use the beta drivers because my games run more smoothly. After the unlock, it can't handle a small overclock. Heaven and NVIDIA Hair demo actually crashed 3 times on normal settings, without a overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I figure if it can't handle Heaven, then it can't handle Battlefield 4 or Crysis 3. This really bothers me because I know this card has serious potential. I see benchmarks with this same card that blows mine out of the water. SO the only thing I'm thinking that may be different than the others is that I use the latest beta drivers. So does the driver matter?


Maybe cause during my run in Heavem 4.0 it froze once at extremely stable overclocks. Would never happen before with the previous drivers.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Maybe cause during my run in Heavem 4.0 it froze once at extremely stable overclocks. Would never happen before with the previous drivers.


I see, then later today I'll roll back the driver to the latest WHQL drivers and try again. Hopefully it'll stop misbehaving. If not then I just give up. Thank you.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Me again with another dumb question.
> Does the driver have anything to do with the overclock stability? The reason I ask is because before the unlock, I had a small overclock, but stable, and I use the beta drivers because my games run more smoothly. After the unlock, it can't handle a small overclock. Heaven and NVIDIA Hair demo actually crashed 3 times on normal settings, without a overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I figure if it can't handle Heaven, then it can't handle Battlefield 4 or Crysis 3. This really bothers me because I know this card has serious potential. I see benchmarks with this same card that blows mine out of the water. SO the only thing I'm thinking that may be different than the others is that I use the latest beta drivers. So does the driver matter?


Remember the card is boosting higher than it did before unlock. So after unlocking it you essentially overclcoked it even without messing with afterburner.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Remember the card is boosting higher than it did before unlock. So after unlocking it you essentially overclcoked it even without messing with afterburner.


Ah, I forgot about that. So if my core clock was +65 before the unlock, then after the unlock +65 would be pushing it over the edge, correct? Same for the memory clock? But if I bump up the power limit to say 150% instead of the previous 110%, shouldn't that let go a but higher?


----------



## lightsout

It may let it go higher but you need to start over on your clocks now to find out your new stable.


----------



## LouRambo

Any link on how to flash back to stock bios? I cant find any descritive topic on the process


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> Any link on how to flash back to stock bios? I cant find any descritive topic on the process


First off you need a usb flash drive. Download a tool called hp format. Now download windows 98 boot files. Open HP format and format your flash drive in FAT32 using Windows 98 boot files. Download the latest version of Nvflash and extract the files to your flash drive. Now I ope you have a copy of your original bios. Rename it to something easy like original.rom Then copy your bios onto your flash drive. Now restart the computer and boot up with the flash drive. Assuming you named your bios file to original.rom Now enter the following command
nvflash -4 -5 -6 original.rom Pres enter and the it will tell you to press y to continue. Follow the instructions and you're done.


----------



## LouRambo

I put them in the nvflash folder when I modded, didnt keet an original on my desktop. My bios/m boost clock is stalled at 1202 cant seem to get it passed. . I do get the good votage though. Im thinking maybe I didnt flash it right.


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> As *Mat459* has said, you are not overclocking properly. Mine is at +40 Mhz and my max boost clock is 1293Mhz. You also do not need to touch the voltage, The GPU will automatically over-volt itself to 1.212mv DON"T TOUCH IT!!! lool.. sorry for caps, i have said this so much that if i had a dollar for every time i say not to touch the voltage, i would have a new 3D monitor now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For me too, anything above +50 crashes. because i get above 1306 Mhz which is un-stable on SLI.
> 
> First find your max boost clock without any addition to the core clock, memory and set it to 150% TDP, then go from there and add more numbers to your offset. You can run an application like Heaven benchmark in windowed mode so you can monitor your boost clock.
> 
> If at +0 on the core, memory, and 150% TDP you get up to 1254Mhz, all you need to add is either +30Mhz to get up to 1280Mhz, or +40 to get up to 1293Mhz, or even +20Mhz; depending on what your GPU is stable at. I hope you get what i am trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok this explains everyting so looks like my flash was successful. But stil cant get passed 1202. I try to target 1254 with + 52, itlll spike there but drop back to 1202. I gotta find way to know my numbers right cuz gpu gives me wring numbers I gotta run something to work my gpu to see it boost to 1202 but on gpuz itll say default 980 mhz


----------



## PC LoadLetter

Don't read spoiler unless you want to see me flame lightsout, let's not be childish here kids!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Wow O.k. thanks Mr. English teacher!














However I just so happened to excel in advanced English all through Middle School and High School:bruce:! Hmm I wonder what the odds are of you actually graduating High School were? You were probably to busy getting stoned and playing Magic the Gathering to care!

So if anyone's a rambling mess around here, I assure you







that it is you.

Here how about if I make really small paragraphs, does that help your ADHD so you can pay attention for two seconds?

So what I had a long problem to explain, hence the long story. If you would have read it all the way without him hurting hims head too much. I already apolozed for all of this in my first post. Not to mention the insertion of random lame humor here and there, to make it not so sleep inducing.



Ok besides lightsout ripping apart my writing style he said to revert to my original bios. That was exactly my next move! Anyone know how to do it?

Actually I came on here to update everyone to the latest situation. I finally get upgraded to the latest 331.93 drivers, (sorry my numbers were a wee off last time







) after rebooting in safe mode with one card, install 331.93 then restart, load win 8 fine, eveything worked flawlessly!









Then...







shut down comp, install 2nd card in sli, (wait for it ...) power on computer and WOOOSH I had never heard the stock fan on my 660 be that frickin loud before! It just stayed at that speed forever







dust flying everywhere.

Then to top it all off, the cherry on top of my **** sandwich if you will. My ol' dependable 660 that's always worked fine in slot 1, wont do **** now! It just sits there with no video output while the comp loads.







Ohh yea and the only way to not get the fan to blast %130, is to take the second card out of SLI then its whisper quite again, but still useless!

Im soooo done with this crap Im about to just give up, I will let anyone watching how reverting to stock bios does. Maybe my 660;s will actually catch on fire, now that would be cool to watch at least.


----------



## LouRambo

Found the problem. wahts the best way to push it up? Btw I modded my bios using nvflash. Im only using bios tweaker v1.24 to read my rom file. Both of my gpus are flashed liked this.


BTw Thanks Jason and I found a copy of my original bios.


----------



## LouRambo

OK so i adjusted the bios with kepler bios tweaker but havent flashed em yet. Do I have to flash em back to stock before flashing my new mod??


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC LoadLetter*
> 
> Don't read spoiler unless you want to see me flame lightsout, let's not be childish here kids!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow O.k. thanks Mr. English teacher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I just so happened to excel in advanced English all through Middle School and High School:bruce:! Hmm I wonder what the odds are of you actually graduating High School were? You were probably to busy getting stoned and playing Magic the Gathering to care!
> 
> So if anyone's a rambling mess around here, I assure you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that it is you.
> 
> Here how about if I make really small paragraphs, does that help your ADHD so you can pay attention for two seconds?
> 
> So what I had a long problem to explain, hence the long story. If you would have read it all the way without him hurting hims head too much. I already apolozed for all of this in my first post. Not to mention the insertion of random lame humor here and there, to make it not so sleep inducing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok besides lightsout ripping apart my writing style he said to revert to my original bios. That was exactly my next move! Anyone know how to do it?
> 
> Actually I came on here to update everyone to the latest situation. I finally get upgraded to the latest 331.93 drivers, (sorry my numbers were a wee off last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) after rebooting in safe mode with one card, install 331.93 then restart, load win 8 fine, eveything worked flawlessly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut down comp, install 2nd card in sli, (wait for it ...) power on computer and WOOOSH I had never heard the stock fan on my 660 be that frickin loud before! It just stayed at that speed forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dust flying everywhere.
> 
> Then to top it all off, the cherry on top of my **** sandwich if you will. My ol' dependable 660 that's always worked fine in slot 1, wont do **** now! It just sits there with no video output while the comp loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yea and the only way to not get the fan to blast %130, is to take the second card out of SLI then its whisper quite again, but still useless!
> 
> Im soooo done with this crap Im about to just give up, I will let anyone watching how reverting to stock bios does. Maybe my 660;s will actually catch on fire, now that would be cool to watch at least.


Wow dude didn't think you would get that upset. If you type coherently you are more apt to get a response. I'm just saying.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> OK so i adjusted the bios with kepler bios tweaker but havent flashed em yet. Do I have to flash em back to stock before flashing my new mod??


no it is not needed to flash back to stock before flashing a new modded bios... Just make sure you have you stock bios backed up in a safe place somewhere.

GL


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> OK so i adjusted the bios with kepler bios tweaker but havent flashed em yet. Do I have to flash em back to stock before flashing my new mod??


I don't see why you would but couldn't hurt. I don't think that table affects max clocks. It just changes what your card will boost to. Or maybe I am wrong but I changed mine to 1215 and that became my new default boost.

I know if I set my cards to a speed too high, they will revert to stock if they are not stable. Happens alot in the valley bench to me. So it could have just been that those clocks werent stable. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't see why you would but couldn't hurt. I don't think that table affects max clocks. It just changes what your card will boost to. Or maybe I am wrong but I changed mine to 1215 and that became my new default boost.
> 
> I know if I set my cards to a speed too high, they will revert to stock if they are not stable. Happens alot in the valley bench to me. So it could have just been that those clocks werent stable. Let us know how it goes.


yes'ir, I found the same with my cards... 1254 acted stable in a lot of things... but Heaven would flip the driver switch and revert to stock clock... 1215 I found to be the max "A La Stable" clock as well...


----------



## Polcari

Did anyone already tested gtx 660 SLI on Battlefield 4? how does it perform? i might get a 2nd 660 for this game








If someone can give me some info on this i would apreciate it


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> Did anyone already tested gtx 660 SLI on Battlefield 4? how does it perform? i might get a 2nd 660 for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can give me some info on this i would apreciate it


Yeah I have 2x 660 sli on 5760*1080 resolution, hehe yeah it does help. on standard 1920*1080 resolution I can run the game like butter on ultra, msaa off ,AA high,HBAO on. Go for it Ill let you know after Im done tweking my cards with my bios modded. 65+fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> yes'ir, I found the same with my cards... 1254 acted stable in a lot of things... but Heaven would flip the driver switch and revert to stock clock... 1215 I found to be the max "A La Stable" clock as well...


Im gonna try yung bennys settings ref p.104 on this thread

thanks guys im gonna mod right now


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> Did anyone already tested gtx 660 SLI on Battlefield 4? how does it perform? i might get a 2nd 660 for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can give me some info on this i would apreciate it


Sure do,

I play max "Ultra" settings on everything except MSAA... that's off. (who needs it) and the game runs smooth as butter.

I have it capped @61 FPS and it keeps the cards busy @ ~ 60% usage. High effects with lots of explostions and what not migh get the cards in the 80% for a second or two... But there is plenty of horse power left to play with...

Honestly couldnt be happier with these 660's in SLi...


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polcari*
> 
> Did anyone already tested gtx 660 SLI on Battlefield 4? how does it perform? i might get a 2nd 660 for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can give me some info on this i would apreciate it


I run BF4 single player, at High setting @1440p with steady 60fps. I tried Ultra but it was 35-50 fps which was playable but I'd rather lower setting to get 60 fps. I don't play multiplayer.


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> yes'ir, I found the same with my cards... 1254 acted stable in a lot of things... but Heaven would flip the driver switch and revert to stock clock... 1215 I found to be the max "A La Stable" clock as well...


yung benny settings are pretty high i dont give a **** about benchmarks Im all about playing Battlefield 4. SO I want something stable. Ive read 100= pages on this topic so far. Ill keep it up to find my best potetial. Is 1215 youre highest boost clock for stability??


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Sure do,
> 
> I play max "Ultra" settings on everything except MSAA... that's off. (who needs it) and the game runs smooth as butter.
> 
> I have it capped @61 FPS and it keeps the cards busy @ ~ 60% usage. High effects with lots of explostions and what not migh get the cards in the 80% for a second or two... But there is plenty of horse power left to play with...
> 
> Honestly couldnt be happier with these 660's in SLi...


I just noticed while monitoring my sli activity that I have one gpu with 0% usage. Doesnt look normal. Ill reboot and see if it persists. My driver crashed while running a benchmark, maybe thats why. and is it important to do a clean install before flashing again??


----------



## wh0kn0ws

On battlefield 4 I have it set on ultra with msaa turned off and I average 100 fps. I'm really happy with how they perform.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> I just noticed while monitoring my sli activity that I have one gpu with 0% usage. Doesnt look normal. Ill reboot and see if it persists. My driver crashed while running a benchmark, maybe thats why. and is it important to do a clean install before flashing again??


enable SLi in the drivers?


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> enable SLi in the drivers?


.
it is enabled
Ill reflash after a clean install sli=off.


----------



## LouRambo

Hahaha just noticed on the picture that phys x was ran by my cpu, Ill correct that and test mysystem now. Cuz eve at default my syste, aint stable cant last more than 5 mins ingame


----------



## fearless1964

Ok, I'm officially giving up on this. My card is simply unstable after the BIOS is unlock. It crashes and freezes continuously. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the BIOS unlock, it works great, but my card just can't handle it. I've started as clean as I can, removed previous overclock settings, reflashed original BIOS, removed and re-installed drivers, and no matter what it crashes on any strenuous task with the unlocked BIOS. I do thank all of the people who answered my dumb questions, but I think I'll have to stick with the normal, small overclock. If I ever need more juice, I think I'll buy another 660 from MSI and use SLI. I hear that's the way to go these days.


----------



## lightsout

Did you try under clocking them? It's common to have to go a little negative after the unlock on the core slider. But it should still put you above your previous max Oc.

That said I also decided it wasn't worth it and went back to stock. I run two cards and on a matx board they were heating up too much after the increased power draw. Honestly you'll never notice an extra 40mhz in game. I think it's just hard for us to leave that extra little bit of performance out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Ok, I'm officially giving up on this. My card is simply unstable after the BIOS is unlock. It crashes and freezes continuously. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the BIOS unlock, it works great, but my card just can't handle it. I've started as clean as I can, removed previous overclock settings, reflashed original BIOS, removed and re-installed drivers, and no matter what it crashes on any strenuous task with the unlocked BIOS. I do thank all of the people who answered my dumb questions, but I think I'll have to stick with the normal, small overclock. If I ever need more juice, I think I'll buy another 660 from MSI and use SLI. I hear that's the way to go these days.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you try under clocking them? It's common to have to go a little negative after the unlock on the core slider. But it should still put you above your previous max Oc.
> 
> That said I also decided it wasn't worth it and went back to stock. I run two cards and on a matx board they were heating up too much after the increased power draw. Honestly you'll never notice an extra 40mhz in game. I think it's just hard for us to leave that extra little bit of performance out there.


I've tried underclocking it, it didn't help. It did help a bit, until I ran Heaven, then all hell broke loose. You're right though, I do think that an extra 40mhz will always look good on paper, but in a game you'll never know the difference. If I were to get it going, I wouldn't be worried about heat, that TF III is pretty good, and combine that with the 7 fans in my case, and the rig sitting right under my A/C vent, I'm sure I can keep her cooled. I do thank you for helping me though, I think my next adventure will be getting another 660 and jumping on the SLI bandwagon.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah 660 sli is pretty good. I'm a little annoyed by the small things that bug me about having two cards. Looking to go back to a single card soon. If I can put some money together.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> I've tried underclocking it, it didn't help. It did help a bit, until I ran Heaven, then all hell broke loose. You're right though, I do think that an extra 40mhz will always look good on paper, but in a game you'll never know the difference. If I were to get it going, I wouldn't be worried about heat, that TF III is pretty good, and combine that with the 7 fans in my case, and the rig sitting right under my A/C vent, I'm sure I can keep her cooled. I do thank you for helping me though, I think my next adventure will be getting another 660 and jumping on the SLI bandwagon.


If heaven caused it to crash try going a bit lower on the core. Heaven can wreak havoc on many GPU's mine is one of them too. Take the core a tad lower and try again. Either way though, sounds like you don't have a very good clocker, so returning it may be best option. (like you already said)


----------



## LouRambo

I really enjoy sli for the performance boost its really good. Im having trouble maintaining stability with bios mode on the other hand cant run heaven with stock clocks. underclocked -14 and got a ****ty score. The only benchmark I run good at stock settings is on catzilla 13 360. On battlefield 4 the boost is amazing at 1.21v but Ill end up having a crash :s
im at p. 143 of this thread still got more reading to do lol hope I find good bios settings. I envy those going over 1254


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> I really enjoy sli for the performance boost its really good. Im having trouble maintaining stability with bios mode on the other hand cant run heaven with stock volts. underclocked -14 and got a ****ty score. The only benchmark I run good at stock settings is on catzilla 13 360. On battlefield 4 the boost is amazing at 1.21v but Ill end up having a crash :s
> im at p. 143 of this thread still got more reading to do lol hope I find good bios settings. I envy those going over 1254


Your card is what it is though. Doing any bios modding will not get you to 1254 if your way below that. I have a weaker card out of the two which is annoying. One can do 1202 and one does 1163. Without the mod.


----------



## dougb62

No mod - is this good for SLI? (New to SLI)


----------



## lightsout

I don't think SLI has much of an affect on overclock if thats what you mean. But as far as your clock goes thats great for these cards. With the unlock you may get 1300 which is very rare sadly.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

I really want the kraken g10 for one of my cards,one of them reaches 80C sometimes,
i hope they are going to change the compatibility for it...


----------



## Tarnix

So I was being insane with my GPU, and this screenshot happened. Thought i'd share, for priceless factor.


P.S. I will not being held responsible for damage caused to your hardware if you attempt to reproduce the results displayed here. Seriously.


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> No mod - is this good for SLI? (New to SLI)


WOW


----------



## EtoileYuki

What's the deal with going up to 175% of Power ?
You modded your card, didn't you ?

By the way, what does the power target slider mean ? Even, if I had looked on Google etc, I still don't get it x)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> No mod - is this good for SLI? (New to SLI)


that memory clock!

Just noticed that the Signature cards your using have a different bios than my SC cards.

I wonder if you can upload / send me your stock bios...

Also, what type of memory does your card have?


----------



## lightsout

Does it not work with your card? I thought it would work with just about any. The bracket they got the idea from did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> I really want the kraken g10 for one of my cards,one of them reaches 80C sometimes,
> i hope they are going to change the compatibility for it...


----------



## flexwave

Hi guys I got an ASUS GTX 660 directcu oc, I am really appreciating the performance, i recently bought cod: ghosts and the game was stuttering occasionally and so I decided I needed an oc so I started overclocking and testing on unigene heaven 4.0 and am getting the same stutters I plugged in my tv as a second monitor to see the asus gpu tweak whilst running the benchmarkand noticed the gpu usage % dropping to 0% occasionally at these points the benchmark pauses for about a second. Whats wrong my temps aren't high at all and it's not that big an overclock... Help would be appreciated, P.s. I'm relatively new to OC'ing allthough I've put alot of research in.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> No mod - is this good for SLI? (New to SLI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that memory clock!
> 
> Just noticed that the Signature cards your using have a different bios than my SC cards.
> 
> I wonder if you can upload / send me your stock bios...
> 
> Also, what type of memory does your card have?
Click to expand...

@MadGoat Here's my 660 BIOS - GK106.rom

Memory: (Not sure this is what you wanted to know)


----------



## djthrottleboi

sign me up lol got 2 gtx 660's in sli


----------



## LouRambo

Keep youre voltage slider stock. The highest stable clock iwas able to get was1152 with a 110% tdp so set youre core slider to 1100.


----------



## djthrottleboi

so i'm having a power issue i have 2 power supplies a 300w and a 450w is that to low especially wit my cpu clocked at 4.9GHz to provide stable power to gpu's i have the cpu and one gpu on the 450 and i have the wc loop on that as well on the 300w i have everything else is this all wrong i will be going to a solid 950w kentek soon


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so i'm having a power issue i have 2 power supplies a 300w and a 450w is that to low especially wit my cpu clocked at 4.9GHz to provide stable power to gpu's i have the cpu and one gpu on the 450 and i have the wc loop on that as well on the 300w i have everything else is this all wrong i will be going to a solid 950w kentek soon


Uh, yea....did you not do any research before you just went out and bought a second? Minimum to run all of that would probably be a 650, although you might be able to get away with a 600 if you dropped the O/C a bit on your CPU.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> Uh, yea....did you not do any research before you just went out and bought a second? Minimum to run all of that would probably be a 650, although you might be able to get away with a 600 if you dropped the O/C a bit on your CPU.


research mentions a minimum of 750w but it does not say it has to be one power supply i have 2 linked in the comp did you read my post those 2 make 750w now how i distribute them is where the issue needs to be researched if both gpu's are kicking out over 450w then i have to upgrade but i am buying that 950w anyway but in the meantime i would like help in finding a way to distribute it evenly to worktill i get it which is a week from now it should be here. maybe put the gpu's on the 450w and cpu and mobo /w acessories on 300w besides the power calculator has me at 511w but gpu-z lists the performance cap as voltage reliability and power limit so i am guessing that one of the power supplies is not pushing out as it should


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> research mentions a minimum of 750w but it does not say it has to be one power supply i have 2 linked in the comp did you read my post those 2 make 750w now how i distribute them is where the issue needs to be researched if both gpu's are kicking out over 450w then i have to upgrade but i am buying that 950w anyway but in the meantime i would like help in finding a way to distribute it evenly to worktill i get it which is a week from now it should be here. maybe put the gpu's on the 450w and cpu and mobo /w acessories on 300w besides the power calculator has me at 511w but gpu-z lists the performance cap as voltage reliability and power limit so i am guessing that one of the power supplies is not pushing out as it should


Sorry, it's a little hard to understand with no punctuation, but I missed that the first time. My apologies.

It may be a fault with the PSU , so I would definitely try hooking both the GPU's up on the 450 I think that's the only way you'll get it to work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> Sorry, it's a little hard to understand with no punctuation, but I missed that the first time. My apologies.
> 
> It may be a fault with the PSU , so I would definitely try hooking both the GPU's up on the 450 I think that's the only way you'll get it to work.


I was thinking that too. i tried another calculator and this one says max performance will be 845w, which is way different from thermaltakes 511w results. I believe i should have used more than one calculator when i did the research but oh well the evga gtx 660 sc was only $80 so it was still worth it lol. just have to flip things around to make them work.


----------



## l3af

That's a heck of a deal! Good luck getting it working!


----------



## fearless1964

Yeah, me again. I couldn't stay away so I tried the unlock again...and this time I think I found a stable set. I did have to underclock a lot, but this time I bumped the power limit to 160%, and I was able to finally break 1000 on Heaven (I know that's not much to some of you, but that's a first for me). Still testing a stable memory clock, but it's not crashing like it was before. It's progress


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> That's a heck of a deal! Good luck getting it working!


ikr i was trying so hard to find one then i found this guy who was selling parts from his army pc since he was out now he wanted a ps4 and was like just give me 80 and best of all it was never register so i got the warranty with it


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> @MadGoat Here's my 660 BIOS - GK106.rom
> 
> Memory: (Not sure this is what you wanted to know)


thats what I wanted to know... its amazing your able to run that high of a memory clock however...


----------



## djthrottleboi

found my issue after calculating my oc with all my components its 903w i thermaltake's calculator is off and it doesn't let you use 3 numbers sometimes so you have to round and guess


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> research mentions a minimum of 750w but it does not say it has to be one power supply i have 2 linked in the comp did you read my post those 2 make 750w now how i distribute them is where the issue needs to be researched if both gpu's are kicking out over 450w then i have to upgrade but i am buying that 950w anyway but in the meantime i would like help in finding a way to distribute it evenly to worktill i get it which is a week from now it should be here. maybe put the gpu's on the 450w and cpu and mobo /w acessories on 300w besides the power calculator has me at 511w but gpu-z lists the performance cap as voltage reliability and power limit so i am guessing that one of the power supplies is not pushing out as it should


that some ghetto **** yo!!!!!
I got a 2 660's sli + 9800gtx
cpu oc'd at 4.1 with water cooler
2x 8'' fans all on one same 850wt Power supply


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Yeah, me again. I couldn't stay away so I tried the unlock again...and this time I think I found a stable set. I did have to underclock a lot, but this time I bumped the power limit to 160%, and I was able to finally break 1000 on Heaven (I know that's not much to some of you, but that's a first for me). Still testing a stable memory clock, but it's not crashing like it was before. It's progress


I feel ya cant go above 650 score on unigine heaven 1920*1080 8xAA Ultra extreme tess with my sli. even with my bios flashed so frustrating


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> that some ghetto **** yo!!!!!
> I got a 2 660's sli + 9800gtx
> cpu oc'd at 4.1 with water cooler
> 2x 8'' fans all on one same 850wt Power supply


yeah i think this i5-3570k is what is pushing me so high due to the 4.9GHz at 1.390 vcore that in cpu rates at 1.440

btw i'm pushing it to 5.0 since i'm so close lol


----------



## LouRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Yeah, me again. I couldn't stay away so I tried the unlock again...and this time I think I found a stable set. I did have to underclock a lot, but this time I bumped the power limit to 160%, and I was able to finally break 1000 on Heaven (I know that's not much to some of you, but that's a first for me). Still testing a stable memory clock, but it's not crashing like it was before. It's progress


I was running tests with my sli spanning surround res at 5760*1080. Now I only used 1 monitor at sli max 3d settings and almost doubled my score







Now I feel better oh well back to surround its BF4 time



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think this i5-3570k is what is pushing me so high due to the 4.9GHz at 1.390 vcore that in cpu rates at 1.440
> 
> btw i'm pushing it to 5.0 since i'm so close lol


Im sure you got enough wattage with a toal of 950 try changing the plugs. # gpus on the 450 and motherboard on the 350 . try this site http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouRambo*
> 
> I was running tests with my sli spanning surround res at 5760*1080. Now I only used 1 monitor at sli max 3d settings and almost doubled my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel better oh well back to surround its BF4 time
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you got enough wattage with a toal of 950 try changing the plugs. # gpus on the 450 and motherboard on the 350 . try this site http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


no i got 750 i ordered a 950 but i just changed that to 1000w


----------



## xChristopher

I got the "Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets," can someone please tweak my BIOS for me?

660.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xChristopher*
> 
> I got the "Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets," can someone please tweak my BIOS for me?
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file


i will for you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xChristopher*
> 
> I got the "Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets," can someone please tweak my BIOS for me?
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file


 660mod.zip 123k .zip file
there you go.


----------



## xChristopher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 660mod.zip 123k .zip file
> there you go.


Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xChristopher*
> 
> Thanks!


i set it to the max 1.212


----------



## dirtyredd68

For some reason when I attempted to do this method, knowing how easy it is to brick a card, and not having all the drivers and downloads needed to flash via DOS. I followed your directions to the letter, including downloading the specific versions stated in your thread (new versions out now). Yet when I attempt to do the unlock, I get the message that "kgb.exe" is not recognized either internally or externally. Even though it wasn't stated, I'm assuming that downloading the modded KGB file from Crazynutz, we need to replace the existing kgb files in nvflash with those files. If I am wrong please correct me, as that part was unclear and left for assumption. This method seems to be a lot easier than the way I'm used to, so I would like to learn it and be clear on it. I am currently creating a USB bootable drive to flash the BIOS in DOS, the way I'm used to, and will probably finish this process before you get the chance to reply. It would be good to know for future reference how to do it this way. So if you could clear up the kgb issue for me, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> For some reason when I attempted to do this method, knowing how easy it is to brick a card, and not having all the drivers and downloads needed to flash via DOS. I followed your directions to the letter, including downloading the specific versions stated in your thread (new versions out now). Yet when I attempt to do the unlock, I get the message that "kgb.exe" is not recognized either internally or externally. Even though it wasn't stated, I'm assuming that downloading the modded KGB file from Crazynutz, we need to replace the existing kgb files in nvflash with those files. If I am wrong please correct me, as that part was unclear and left for assumption. This method seems to be a lot easier than the way I'm used to, so I would like to learn it and be clear on it. I am currently creating a USB bootable drive to flash the BIOS in DOS, the way I'm used to, and will probably finish this process before you get the chance to reply. It would be good to know for future reference how to do it this way. So if you could clear up the kgb issue for me, that would be greatly appreciated.


get nvflash and put the bios in the same folder then get kepler bios tweaker and go to open bios select your bios and then go to flash bios it should prompt you before you continue then press y to flash unless you have more than 1 card then i will give instructions for that as well


----------



## dirtyredd68

Thanks, After getting one of my cards done and successfully bricking the other, the old way that I'm used to, I tried this way and it was so much easier to tweak and get it right. Fan control now goes to 100 and I have a safe overclock with the higher voltage. I've been posting everywhere else and getting no responses though, so now I will try here.
Apparently when I saved my BIOS initially in gpu-z it either didn't save my BIOS completely or they were corrupt to begin with. Either way, I can't get my other card to take any other BIOS but the version that was on it. My good cards bios are an older version, and the few bios from techpowerup won't work on it either. The BIOS version is EVGA 80.06.58.00.60 and the file size is 63kb, the bios date is 4/29/13. My working card has a 28 where the 58 is in the bricked card, the file size is 93kb and the bios date is 10/23/12. The difference is file size is what makes me believe that the BIOS weren't saved correctly. Whats weird is that the card doesn't want to take any BIOS but its own. I have a gts450fpb with the 116 chip that I put all kinds of 450 BIOS on and even currently have 560ti BIOS on it. So I know gpu's will take different BIOS, not all, but quite a few different ones. So I don't know why this 660 is being so tempermental.
Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone has this specific card with the exact BIOS, may I please have a copy of it, it's not on techpowerup. The exact description is as follows- GK106 Board-20300000, Date 4/29/13, Version 80.06.58.00.60, Device ID 10DE-11C0, Vendor EVGA 3842, GTX 660 superclocked.
The original BIOS would be great to start off with, but if anyone had those BIOS on their card and flashed it with another BIOS version and had success, I would be open to that too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Thanks, After getting one of my cards done and successfully bricking the other, the old way that I'm used to, I tried this way and it was so much easier to tweak and get it right. Fan control now goes to 100 and I have a safe overclock with the higher voltage. I've been posting everywhere else and getting no responses though, so now I will try here.
> Apparently when I saved my BIOS initially in gpu-z it either didn't save my BIOS completely or they were corrupt to begin with. Either way, I can't get my other card to take any other BIOS but the version that was on it. My good cards bios are an older version, and the few bios from techpowerup won't work on it either. The BIOS version is EVGA 80.06.58.00.60 and the file size is 63kb, the bios date is 4/29/13. My working card has a 28 where the 58 is in the bricked card, the file size is 93kb and the bios date is 10/23/12. The difference is file size is what makes me believe that the BIOS weren't saved correctly. Whats weird is that the card doesn't want to take any BIOS but its own. I have a gts450fpb with the 116 chip that I put all kinds of 450 BIOS on and even currently have 560ti BIOS on it. So I know gpu's will take different BIOS, not all, but quite a few different ones. So I don't know why this 660 is being so tempermental.
> Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone has this specific card with the exact BIOS, may I please have a copy of it, it's not on techpowerup. The exact description is as follows- GK106 Board-20300000, Date 4/29/13, Version 80.06.58.00.60, Device ID 10DE-11C0, Vendor EVGA 3842, GTX 660 superclocked.
> The original BIOS would be great to start off with, but if anyone had those BIOS on their card and flashed it with another BIOS version and had success, I would be open to that too.


give me the last 4 numbers of your pci subsystem number for instance you can only get mine 3842, 3069 from evga but i made a copy to upload if people need it, and long story short i tried a 2662(last 4 of pci subsystem id) and my card was unstable even though this bios has a higher clock than that one you can validate in gpu-z and send me the link.

a note though is that if you have the same card as me the bios i have is the latest one and it is the uefi version and i feel your pain as this bios is a pain in the !^# to find


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Thanks, After getting one of my cards done and successfully bricking the other, the old way that I'm used to, I tried this way and it was so much easier to tweak and get it right. Fan control now goes to 100 and I have a safe overclock with the higher voltage. I've been posting everywhere else and getting no responses though, so now I will try here.
> Apparently when I saved my BIOS initially in gpu-z it either didn't save my BIOS completely or they were corrupt to begin with. Either way, I can't get my other card to take any other BIOS but the version that was on it. My good cards bios are an older version, and the few bios from techpowerup won't work on it either. The BIOS version is EVGA 80.06.58.00.60 and the file size is 63kb, the bios date is 4/29/13. My working card has a 28 where the 58 is in the bricked card, the file size is 93kb and the bios date is 10/23/12. The difference is file size is what makes me believe that the BIOS weren't saved correctly. Whats weird is that the card doesn't want to take any BIOS but its own. I have a gts450fpb with the 116 chip that I put all kinds of 450 BIOS on and even currently have 560ti BIOS on it. So I know gpu's will take different BIOS, not all, but quite a few different ones. So I don't know why this 660 is being so tempermental.
> Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone has this specific card with the exact BIOS, may I please have a copy of it, it's not on techpowerup. The exact description is as follows- GK106 Board-20300000, Date 4/29/13, Version 80.06.58.00.60, Device ID 10DE-11C0, Vendor EVGA 3842, GTX 660 superclocked.
> The original BIOS would be great to start off with, but if anyone had those BIOS on their card and flashed it with another BIOS version and had success, I would be open to that too.


GK106.rom File Size: 98 KB


----------



## dirtyredd68

Apparently it was deeper than a BIOS issue. Just got off the phone with tech support at EVGA and from what I described to him and the picture I sent to him, it is a unrecoverable memory issue. Somehow one of my memory chips malfunctioned or burned out. Set me up for a RMA practically before I finished telling him my problem. Weird thing is though that he said it sounded like a heat issue, and I have 9 fans in my case, and a closed loop system for my cpu. It's loud but I definitely didn't want any heat issues. Strange. Thanks for the offer though. I also did the flashing adjusting through the other way you described and that is so much easier than having to do it through DOS. Adjusted the voltage, fan speed, and boost clock, and it's running a lot better. Now I can't wait to get my card back and get into SLI again.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> GK106.rom File Size: 98 KB


Doug you sir are a GODSEND. I didn't see this post for some reason, and was under the impression that I had to RMA which I honestly was not looking forward to. Then I saw your response and the ROM link. I put the card back in, flashed it, and now I have both cards again. Thank You SIR!!!!







I knew it was an incomplete ROM, but couldn't understand why it would take another one. You just made my day. Now I'm going to check it to make sure those marks I saw on the memory chip aren't the cause for the lack of performance from this card. It did look burned for some reason.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Do you guys know what can keep my cards from running at pci-e 3.0 x8 i say x8 cause there are 2 cards in sli. The mobo, cpu and gpu are all pci 3.0 compatible yet the gigabyte GTX 660 in the pci x16 slot runs at x8 and the EVGA GTX 660 in the pci x8 slot runs at x4 is there a fix for this or did i mess something up. i loaded optimized defaults in bios and yet that didn't help. this is the rig in my sig. any suggestions?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I could be wrong but I think that they both would be running at x8. On my PC, I have one card in the x16 slot and the other in the x8 slot and they both run at x8. I believe the reason is that they both have to run at the same speed, and the x8 isn't capable of running at x16, so the x16 lane downgrades to x8.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I could be wrong but I think that they both would be running at x8. On my PC, I have one card in the x16 slot and the other in the x8 slot and they both run at x8. I believe the reason is that they both have to run at the same speed, and the x8 isn't capable of running at x16, so the x16 lane downgrades to x8.


i know that lol i was saying that they aren't and that is the problem one is running x8 (thats the x16 slot) and the other is running x4(the x 8 slot)


----------



## dougb62

Disregard.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Oh haha my bad, that is weird.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> In your mobo, as well as mine (UD5H), having a card in the 16X alone allows the slot to run at 16X. As soon as you put a second card in the 8X slot, both the 16X and the 8X will run at 8X. That's the way it's set up. It's operating normally.
> 
> From the gigabyte site specs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


the problem is only one is operating at x8 lol they are BOTH supposed to operate at X8and one is at x4


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Doug you sir are a GODSEND. I didn't see this post for some reason, and was under the impression that I had to RMA which I honestly was not looking forward to. Then I saw your response and the ROM link. I put the card back in, flashed it, and now I have both cards again. Thank You SIR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was an incomplete ROM, but couldn't understand why it would take another one. You just made my day. Now I'm going to check it to make sure those marks I saw on the memory chip aren't the cause for the lack of performance from this card. It did look burned for some reason.


Glad I could be of assistance!! I'm glad to hear you got it squared away!!









I sympathize with your feelings on RMA'ing - it sux!! lol!


----------



## dougb62

@dirtyredd68 You know - it's odd that this BIOS isn't on techpowerup. I submitted it a few months back... maybe I'll re-submit, but it seems that they don't even post them. After someone has taken the time to check if they had it, then submit it for everyone's benefit, it would seem prudent for them to have it listed. No? Curious.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Glad I could be of assistance!! I'm glad to hear you got it squared away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sympathize with your feelings on RMA'ing - it sux!! lol!


Yea, went thru it before and definitely wanted to avoid it again if possible. What I don't understand is why gpu-z only saved a partial file. I don't think

Yea, went through it before and wanted to avoid it if at all possible. What I don't understand is why gpu-z only saved a partial file. I saved that file long before I had any issues. Anyway, I put your file in a safe place. I see you modded it some, way past where I wanted mine, so I modded the clocks down some, put the fan to 100%, and tweaked the voltage. Ran a benchmark and she passed with flying colors. It is getting a little hotter than before, but I think I can remedy that with some better thermal paste. Back in SLI and game is running much better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> @dirtyredd68 You know - it's odd that this BIOS isn't on techpowerup. I submitted it a few months back... maybe I'll re-submit, but it seems that they don't even post them. After someone has taken the time to check if they had it, then submit it for everyone's benefit, it would seem prudent for them to have it listed. No? Curious.


i submitted mine as well and they never post it


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> ...I see you modded it some, way past where I wanted mine, so I modded the clocks down some, put the fan to 100%, and tweaked the voltage. Ran a benchmark and she passed with flying colors. It is getting a little hotter than before, but I think I can remedy that with some better thermal paste. Back in SLI and game is running much better.


Glad it helped. One thing though, I didn't mod this at all. This is the stock BIOS from my EVGA GTX660 FTW Sig2. I don't understand why the two BIOS with the same version# would differ, but... I'm happy for you!


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Glad it helped. One thing though, I didn't mod this at all. This is the stock BIOS from my EVGA GTX660 FTW Sig2. I don't understand why the two BIOS with the same version# would differ, but... I'm happy for you!


Yea the clocks were a little higher than my original clocks. Probably just different settings because yours is Sig. FTW and mine is just the 660sc


----------



## BWG

Which card maker/model overclocks best under water? Go!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Which card maker/model overclocks best under water? Go!


i wouldn't know lol my custom water is the same as the corsair h60 i had


----------



## jgrg1

Hi,

got a pair of watercooled Gigabyte GTX660 Windforce OCs installed, and looking to flash the BIOS for overclocking. Is it possible to flash each graphics card whilst they are both still plugged in? The tubing prevents the cards from being uninstalled one at a time.

Also, I bought these cards at different times, so the newer one has a slightly more up to date firmware on it. I've saved it using GPU-Z 0.7.4, and when trying to inspect it with kgb.exe, it seems to read half of it, but then says something on the lines of "couldn't read voltages... hmm". Is this BIOS suitable for flashing?

Finally, since I don't need fan settings, can I just set the minimum fan to 0?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgrg1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> got a pair of watercooled Gigabyte GTX660 Windforce OCs installed, and looking to flash the BIOS for overclocking. Is it possible to flash each graphics card whilst they are both still plugged in? The tubing prevents the cards from being uninstalled one at a time.
> 
> Also, I bought these cards at different times, so the newer one has a slightly more up to date firmware on it. I've saved it using GPU-Z 0.7.4, and when trying to inspect it with kgb.exe, it seems to read half of it, but then says something on the lines of "couldn't read voltages... hmm". Is this BIOS suitable for flashing?
> 
> Finally, since I don't need fan settings, can I just set the minimum fan to 0?


I'm not sure about your bios issue. But I have two of those cards. Actually just put them up for sale but I flashed them both at the same time. It will flash the first as usual then run you through the process again. Then just reboot.

Fan shouldn't matter since its not even plugged in. Not sure if 0 would throw a warning like in a mobo bios.


----------



## jgrg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm not sure about your bios issue. But I have two of those cards. Actually just put them up for sale but I flashed them both at the same time. It will flash the first as usual then run you through the process again. Then just reboot.
> 
> Fan shouldn't matter since its not even plugged in. Not sure if 0 would throw a warning like in a mobo bios.


So you just ran nvflash -4 -5 -6 xxx.Rom twice?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgrg1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> got a pair of watercooled Gigabyte GTX660 Windforce OCs installed, and looking to flash the BIOS for overclocking. Is it possible to flash each graphics card whilst they are both still plugged in? The tubing prevents the cards from being uninstalled one at a time.
> 
> Also, I bought these cards at different times, so the newer one has a slightly more up to date firmware on it. I've saved it using GPU-Z 0.7.4, and when trying to inspect it with kgb.exe, it seems to read half of it, but then says something on the lines of "couldn't read voltages... hmm". Is this BIOS suitable for flashing?
> 
> Finally, since I don't need fan settings, can I just set the minimum fan to 0?


No I just ran it once. But I flashed the same bios to both cards. Which should be fine if they are the same card unless there is some sort of revision. With two cards in I did not need to run the command twice, it brings up device id of first card, hit Y to flash, brings up device id of second card, press y to flash.

I don't know any other commands if you are trying to flash two different bios. May want to ask that in the Kepler voltage unlock thread.


----------



## jgrg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I just ran it once. But I flashed the same bios to both cards. Which should be fine if they are the same card unless there is some sort of revision. With two cards in I did not need to run the command twice, it brings up device id of first card, hit Y to flash, brings up device id of second card, press y to flash.
> 
> I don't know any other commands if you are trying to flash two different bios. May want to ask that in the Kepler voltage unlock thread.


Found this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvflash-commands.121117/

you can use:
nvflash --list
to see what cards you have and what index they've been assigned

nvflash --index=x bios.rom
to flash to a specific card in a multicard system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command

Is there a reason why you suggest using GPU-Z to export the bios, as opposed to using nvflash -b bios.ROM?


----------



## lightsout

I use gpuz cause it's easy. Not familiar with all e commands in nvflash but looks like you figured it out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgrg1*
> 
> Found this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvflash-commands.121117/
> 
> you can use:
> nvflash --list
> to see what cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multicard system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command
> 
> Is there a reason why you suggest using GPU-Z to export the bios, as opposed to using nvflash -b bios.ROM?


GPu-z can export the bios from both cards easily so its very convenient since all you have to do is select the right card

as for flashing all you have to know for multiple cards is what numbers your card has been assigned. example:

nvflash --protectoff will query which card you want to select in prompt the numbers assigned will be the number in front of each card. to execute flashing is then stated: nvflash --index=1 x.rom (where 1 is my second card and x.rom is the bios being flashed). You must have said bios in the same folder as nvflash.


----------



## MillerLite1314

been awhile since I've been on here but has anyone encountered any problems where nvidia control panel stopped detecting two cards in your sli setup?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> been awhile since I've been on here but has anyone encountered any problems where nvidia control panel stopped detecting two cards in your sli setup?


not like that the computer didn't register it but flashing a bios update fixed that for me.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for all the help guys. Just sold my 660s. 780 time!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Finally got it fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not like that the computer didn't register it but flashing a bios update fixed that for me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Finally got it fixed


what did you have to do?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what did you have to do?


I'm not sure exactly how i fixed it but,
1. Ensured gpu's were receiving power
2. Swapped sli bridges which didnt work.
3. Plugged in each card to each slot and tested for video. All slots worked.
4. Switched cards in sli order. Failed.
5. Updated from 331.83 drivers to 331.93. Fail
6.moved cards back to original places. Success

So i'm pretty sure the lower card had come unseated in such a way as to make it not register in Nvidia Control Panel and PrecisionX. The only thing that is throwing me through a loop as that when I checked in the bios on my ASRock board, the system tool showed that there were two nvidia GPUs plugged in. It works now though so...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how i fixed it but,
> 1. Ensured gpu's were receiving power
> 2. Swapped sli bridges which didnt work.
> 3. Plugged in each card to each slot and tested for video. All slots worked.
> 4. Switched cards in sli order. Failed.
> 5. Updated from 331.83 drivers to 331.93. Fail
> 6.moved cards back to original places. Success
> 
> So i'm pretty sure the lower card had come unseated in such a way as to make it not register in Nvidia Control Panel and PrecisionX. The only thing that is throwing me through a loop as that when I checked in the bios on my ASRock board, the system tool showed that there were two nvidia GPUs plugged in. It works now though so...


lol good troubleshooting though lol


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol good troubleshooting though lol


thanks. I had to so the same thing a few days ago because my computer would keep automicallu rebooting itself every .5-3 seconds. Turned out to be a ram stick so now I'm running on 4gb until after Christmas.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey 660 peeps.

Finally tried at modding the bios again and was successful, however I have one issue that I think was mentioned on here the past, but I cant seem to find it.

The issue is when im pushing my overclock, and after running 3D mark it fails due to being unstable, it puts my card in what seems to be a 'safe mode'. It gets stuck in a low clock state (around 350mhz at idle). The only way ive found so far to get it out of that state is to reboot, and then it all goes back to normal.

I believe the solution was to change something using keplar bios tweaker, am I right about this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey 660 peeps.
> 
> Finally tried at modding the bios again and was successful, however I have one issue that I think was mentioned on here the past, but I cant seem to find it.
> 
> The issue is when im pushing my overclock, and after running 3D mark it fails due to being unstable, it puts my card in what seems to be a 'safe mode'. It gets stuck in a low clock state (around 350mhz at idle). The only way ive found so far to get it out of that state is to reboot, and then it all goes back to normal.
> 
> I believe the solution was to change something using keplar bios tweaker, am I right about this?


yes you can reduce your clock level or up your voltages. if voltages are at 1.212 then you will have to reduce clocks till you find whats stable for you. I also should note as i posted earlier in the thread that i believe the newer cards have a lot lower limits as we cant get much out of these cards without becoming unstable so maybe it is something nvidia had done to keep us from getting as far or maybe these cards designs aren't capable of handling too much.


----------



## Jugurnot

Sorry I wasnt clear with what I meant. I dont have any problem getting stable, im trying to push it to its absolute max, but when I go to far, and 3d mark stops, my card goes into a low clock fail safe or something and I have to reboot to get it out of that. Its not a big issue as I can just stop trying to get a better score lol. But hey thats what overclocking is all about amiright?


----------



## Thomas-S

Hello fellow 660 owners 
I'm a happy dad to two beautiful Asus GTX660 DCII OC cards










I'm gonna replace next year when the price for the 780ti DCII has dropped a little. But they are gonna live onwards in my media PC after the replacement.


----------



## lanofsong

Good job on the wiring - case looks clean


----------



## Thomas-S

Tnx  i actually thought I did a mediocre job onnit  I'm gonna order some new cables from Corsair for a much cleaner look 
The cards are only running on Asus GPU Tweak Gaming profile so it's only slightly overclocked but they handle most of today's games with ease. And none of em are going over 58c. Yesterday I played 8 hours straight with Battlefield 4 and the cards wouldn't pass the 60mark


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Sorry I wasnt clear with what I meant. I dont have any problem getting stable, im trying to push it to its absolute max, but when I go to far, and 3d mark stops, my card goes into a low clock fail safe or something and I have to reboot to get it out of that. Its not a big issue as I can just stop trying to get a better score lol. But hey thats what overclocking is all about amiright?


yep thats right lol and i do the same thing lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Tnx  i actually thought I did a mediocre job onnit  I'm gonna order some new cables from Corsair for a much cleaner look
> The cards are only running on Asus GPU Tweak Gaming profile so it's only slightly overclocked but they handle most of today's games with ease. And none of em are going over 58c. Yesterday I played 8 hours straight with Battlefield 4 and the cards wouldn't pass the 60mark


lol buying cables for a cleaner look? look at mine lol. i have 2 power supplies that make this really hard.





lol lucky for me they only look tangled


----------



## Thomas-S

I have a modular PSU so I'm changing the originals our with sleeved cables. Much easier to work with


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> I have a modular PSU so I'm changing the originals our with sleeved cables. Much easier to work with


when i go to one power supply i wont have a problem as the other side has wiring ports to run the cables out of the way


----------



## MillerLite1314

I may have fixed that but now when I'm gaming my pc only shows one gpu under usage. time to bench.


----------



## MillerLite1314

I was able to get one good pass at 1202 on both cards and everything else has been steadily decreasing after that. need some cool down time. Cpu is stock clocked right now i5-3570k


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I may have fixed that but now when I'm gaming my pc only shows one gpu under usage. time to bench.


if you open a gpu-z for each card it should show the memory controller load, gpu load, video engine load, and memory used at the same stats and the mem clock and core clock should be whatever they are for each card that way you can monitor that and catch any issues.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Oh hi, folks. I just picked up a GTX 660 for TC. I'll quote my post from the TC thread to show you how excited I was (and still am), and for some other tidbits of info. a properly sleeved cable to power it is in the works. As of tonight, it's running @ 1200MHz at 59C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, can I get a round of applause for the new kid on the block, let's make him feel right at home -
> *MR GTX 660!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the best part. my GPU temps with the side off, after 5 minutes of warmup (flat line in MSIAB) are:
> 7970 @ 1000MHz: 57C folding an 8900 you know, a lazy 100kPPD
> 6950 @ 930MHz: 67C mining @ 500kH/s (had to turn powertune up to 10% for this bad boy)
> 660 @ 1150MHz: 57C folding an 8018 @ 15k PPD- it boosted itself to that freq. I thought the 660 SC stock clocks were 1046MHz...
> 
> AAAAAAAAAND, with the side panel ON for 10 minutes, the temps are,with the fans at the same speeds:
> 
> 7970: 58C
> 6950: 66C
> 660 : 57C
> 
> Yes, folks, that's THREE GPUs in a case with a single 120mm exhaust fan, with virtually ZERO change in temps with the side panel on or off. i told you it could be done! and then I went and done did it.
> 
> and just in case you might be curious about power consumption, I busted out the kill-a-watt:
> 
> wheatley power consumption @ plug unless specified:
> in bios: 250W
> All idle OS: 200W
> CPU folding SMP-10: 320W
> CPU prime95 small FFT: 355W
> 7970 folding 8900 wu:325W
> 7970 mining:420W
> 6950 mining:400W
> 660 folding 8018 wu: 315W
> 
> Normal running-config 1:
> 7970 mining, 6950 mining, cpu folding, 660 folding:
> 870W AC*.87 = 756W DC
> 
> Normal running-config 2:
> 7970 folding, 6950 mining, cpu folding, 660 folding:
> 805W AC*.87 = 700W DC
> 
> And now off to bed. if the power company isn't here in the morning trying to ransom me back my rig, it'll be a good day.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Oh hi, folks. I just picked up a GTX 660 for TC. I'll quote my post from the TC thread to show you how excited I was (and still am), and for some other tidbits of info. a properly sleeved cable to power it is in the works. As of tonight, it's running @ 1200MHz at 59C.


Only 15k PPD ? I get 50-60k PPD with my 660 ..








Install the 327.23 drivers









You should also bios mod it to get even more from ^^ (tutorial in page one)
Mine clocked 1137 stock, and now I have 1215 while gaming and 1241 while folding.. And nope you didn't misread.. You can clock it higher without crashing. (You don't need mem OC while folding also







)


----------



## u3b3rg33k

i'm getting 8018s. I am hoping for some 8900s.

the temps on this thing are amazing. mid to upper 80s on my OC'd 460 with 8018s at 100% fan, and now with 70% fan on the same WUs i'm under 60C!


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting 8018s. I am hoping for some 8900s.
> 
> the temps on this thing are amazing. mid to upper 80s on my OC'd 460 with 8018s at 100% fan, and now with 70% fan on the same WUs i'm under 60C!


client-type beta FTW








With my TF III, I am at 52C







(fan 50%), but I don't have 3 GPUs in my case x)


----------



## u3b3rg33k

those dual fan cards work well in some cases, but even with 1 GPU, my case just doesn't like anything but blower cards. no fresh air unless the cards pull it in.

And as for the 8018s, someone has to


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> those dual fan cards work well in some cases, but even with 1 GPU, my case just doesn't like anything but blower cards. no fresh air unless the cards pull it in.
> 
> And as for the 8018s, someone has to


Why not in your case ? :O
Haha... Why don't you let Stanford do it ?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Why not in your case ? :O


because there's no airflow in that area. blower cards exhaust their own heat, and in the process pull in fresh air to replace what they used. fan cards dump their heat into the case. if I had a 200M side exhaust, that would probably work fine, but I don't.

compare this setup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joannou1*
> 
> Speaking of mining...
> 
> I finally got my TigerDirect order.
> 
> Though they messed up, and sent me 7970's instead of 7950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining.
> 
> I had originally ordered the XFX DD ones because they were the only ones in stock for a long time.
> And yes, I know everyone says stay away from XFX... Like I said, only cards in stock at the time for a descent price.
> 
> So, here's my rather shabby setup...
> 
> 2x XFX 7970's DD's
> 1x Powercolor 7950
> 
> I get around 1.5 Mh/s with all of them working.
> 
> Though I am having some SEVERE issues with heat.
> 
> All of them are in the 90's.
> Even with really good airflow.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a milk-crate setup with the PCIe extenders and all, just thought I could get away with them being in my case.
> 
> Here's what it currently looks like, the XFX card that is mashed up against the Powercolor gets the hottest for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> (Xfire is disabled in CCC, was used to do some initial testing)
> 
> Clocks are (Left to right, XFX XFX PowerColor):
> 
> GPU: 925,925,850
> MEM: 1375,1375,1250
> VDC: 1.174,1.174,1.125
> 
> 7970's get ~500Kh, 550 from room temp.
> 7950 stable at 500Kh.
> 
> Not sure what I should do to maintain hashrate, but lower temps to a safe level...
> Don't want my cards melting or self destructing after I just got them.
> 
> If I have to, I'll do the milkcrate setup, just having to wait another week to get the supplies will be a bummer.
> 
> EDIT: Case door open, and window open... 0*F air is blowing directly into the computer...
> Top to bottom temps: 72C, 96C, 77C





to mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, can I get a round of applause for the new kid on the block, let's make him feel right at home -
> *MR GTX 660!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the best part. my GPU temps with the side off, after 5 minutes of warmup (flat line in MSIAB) are:
> 7970 @ 1000MHz: 57C folding an 8900 you know, a lazy 100kPPD
> 6950 @ 930MHz: 67C mining @ 500kH/s (had to turn powertune up to 10% for this bad boy)
> 660 @ 1150MHz: 57C folding an 8018 @ 15k PPD- it boosted itself to that freq. I thought the 660 SC stock clocks were 1046MHz...
> 
> AAAAAAAAAND, with the side panel ON for 10 minutes, the temps are,with the fans at the same speeds:
> 
> 7970: 58C
> 6950: 66C
> 660 : 57C
> 
> Yes, folks, that's THREE GPUs in a case with a single 120mm exhaust fan, with virtually ZERO change in temps with the side panel on or off. i told you it could be done! and then I went and done did it.
> 
> and just in case you might be curious about power consumption, I busted out the kill-a-watt:
> 
> wheatley power consumption @ plug unless specified:
> in bios: 250W
> All idle OS: 200W
> CPU folding SMP-10: 320W
> CPU prime95 small FFT: 355W
> 7970 folding 8900 wu:325W
> 7970 mining:420W
> 6950 mining:400W
> 660 folding 8018 wu: 315W
> 
> Normal running-config 1:
> 7970 mining, 6950 mining, cpu folding, 660 folding:
> 870W AC*.87 = 756W DC
> 
> Normal running-config 2:
> 7970 folding, 6950 mining, cpu folding, 660 folding:
> 805W AC*.87 = 700W DC
> 
> And now off to bed. if the power company isn't here in the morning trying to ransom me back my rig, it'll be a good day.






The inside of his case appears to have the same layout as mine, he says he has good airflow, and yet his setup is FTL for temps (even with cold air blowing on it), and mine is A-O.K.
blower cards don't heat each other up like fan cards do.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> because there's no airflow in that area. blower cards exhaust their own heat, and in the process pull in fresh air to replace what they used. fan cards dump their heat into the case. if I had a 200M side exhaust, that would probably work fine, but I don't.
> The inside of his case appears to have the same layout as mine, he says he has good airflow, and yet his setup is FTL for temps (even with cold air blowing on it), and mine is A-O.K.
> blower cards don't heat each other up like fan cards do.


Ok, I get it now ^^ So blower cards FTW ?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

At least in a multi-card setup, yep. a 900D with big airflow and a single 2 or 3x fan cooler will give you better temps and less noise, no doubt, but stick 3 in there, and sadface.


----------



## arkade

Hi there folks. I have a PNY XLR8 GTX 660 and in the past I followed the flashing instructions and successfully unlocked my card. It didnt seem to maintain the adjustments i made and so i ended up returning to my original rom as i was happy with stock performance anyway.

I have since updated the bios to a UEFI bios that PNY sent directly to me on my request. I decided I would unlock the card again and have another play with OCing. However upon updating the same as previously, using nvflash, I got a code43 error and my card wasn't being utilised.

Driver reinstallation did nothing, however when I returned to the saved BIOS from GPU-Z all was well again...

Is there a problem with unlocking the UEFI bios or alternate method I need to use?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## arkade

Additionally...am I able to run another companies bios on the card OK? I ask because I am considering purchasing another 660 from a different manufacturer and I imagine it would be a good idea to have the same bios on both...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Why do you think that would be a good idea??


----------



## arkade

Well, as they are all of the same architecture I presume bios should be cross compatible, and it has been suggested in the past that it is better to have 2 identical cards when in SLI.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkade*
> 
> Well, *as they are all of the same architecture I presume bios should be cross compatible*, and it has been suggested in the past that it is better to have 2 identical cards when in SLI.


I would not make that assumption, ever. I would only consider it if bios modding has failed you, or someone else has proven it. Different models from the same manufacturer may have different ram chips with different timings, or there may be small revisions that you don't know about that will become a problem using the ABC bios on your brand XYZ card.

For example, there were a good number of claims of killed cards by people flashing 6970 bioses onto 6950 cards. very few complaints by people who modded their 6950 bios to be unlocked. I unlocked both of my 6950s by the mod method, and both are still in service.

You had problems with a different PNY bios on your PNY card, from what I gather from your post. if that didn't work, then using a non PNY bios on a PNY card is more likely to have issues.


----------



## arkade

Thanks for your replies.

I have no issues using the original PNY BIOS or the UEFI PNY Bios that I have flashed to. My problem comes from unlocking the UEFI bios. Is there any reason for the unlocking to cause probs on the UEFI version?

I was mostly just curious about flashing the same bios on both cards if I was gonna get another 660. I probably won't bother tbh.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I would mod / leave alone the bios on a different brand card. I looked into that UEFI bios, and it's a UEFI compatible BIOS - it doesn't turn the GPU's bios into UEFI, so really it's just a tweaked bios.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you open a gpu-z for each card it should show the memory controller load, gpu load, video engine load, and memory used at the same stats and the mem clock and core clock should be whatever they are for each card that way you can monitor that and catch any issues.


I did this using Bioshock Infinite and I'm getting both cards spooled up in Precision X with sync enable but only one card is taking on the load of the game.
I'm running:
Windows 8.1
i5-3570k
ASRock Extreme6
2x4GB Vengeance Ram
750W PSU
H80i
2xEVGA 660 SC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I did this using Bioshock Infinite and I'm getting both cards spooled up in Precision X with sync enable but only one card is taking on the load of the game.
> I'm running:
> Windows 8.1
> i5-3570k
> ASRock Extreme6
> 2x4GB Vengeance Ram
> 750W PSU
> H80i
> 2xEVGA 660 SC


undo the sli then reinstall the drivers using clean install option then reapply sli


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> undo the sli then reinstall the drivers using clean install option then reapply sli


I had a newbie moment... Did this and it worked... flip flopped drivers because the beta were messing with some of my games and forgot to do just a clean install ha... thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I had a newbie moment... Did this and it worked... flip flopped drivers because the beta were messing with some of my games and forgot to do just a clean install ha... thanks.


no problem lol i mess up all the time

i cant increase my voltages by bios modding not even the slightest with out becoming unstable


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem lol i mess up all the time
> 
> i cant increase my voltages by bios modding not even the slightest with out becoming unstable


I have problems there too. I've been able to top my cards at 1254 but 1202 is constantly stable. I need to brush up on memory overclocking to see if that will help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I have problems there too. I've been able to top my cards at 1254 but 1202 is constantly stable. I need to brush up on memory overclocking to see if that will help


i oc'ed memory but got lazy at 10 mhz lol figured since i dont really care might as well just leave it alone before i mess it up


----------



## illusion1

Hey guys, I'm having a lot of trouble with OC'ing my 660. No matter what i do, the card always throttles down to either stock clock or even lower. I've tried to unlock the bios, use k-boost, nothing helps.

I DID noticed that by locking the card at 1.212 Made it a bit worse.


----------



## arkade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I would mod / leave alone the bios on a different brand card. I looked into that UEFI bios, and it's a UEFI compatible BIOS - it doesn't turn the GPU's bios into UEFI, so really it's just a tweaked bios.


Cheers for the response.

Is this likely to be why I had a problem trying to unlock it? Or is there another method for unlocking I could try?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illusion1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of trouble with OC'ing my 660. No matter what i do, the card always throttles down to either stock clock or even lower. I've tried to unlock the bios, use k-boost, nothing helps.
> 
> I DID noticed that by locking the card at 1.212 Made it a bit worse.


i have the same issue i gave up and think these cards may have reached all they can handle as i am unstable with any voltage higher than the original bios setting on both the evga and the gigabyte card.


----------



## fearless1964

I have a small question.
I've already modded my MSI GTX 660 's BIOS, and it's a pretty sweet mod. However, I plan on buying another one soon and giving SLI a go. I've read that there can be some issues with SLI or CrossFire. Is there anything I should know about these cards in SLI? Are there any compatibility issues that can arise? Thanks.


----------



## Thomas-S

Ive had no problem what so ever with the issues that appears when running multiple GPUs.
The games I usually play is: BF3, BF4, TS2014; ETS2, Arma 2/3/DayZ, Borderlands 2, Farcry3, Crysis3, Metro: Last Light, Payday 2 and Skyrim.
All of the games is working with SLi smoothly and I highly reccomend upgrading to SLi if ur stickin to a 660 setup


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> I have a small question.
> I've already modded my MSI GTX 660 's BIOS, and it's a pretty sweet mod. However, I plan on buying another one soon and giving SLI a go. I've read that there can be some issues with SLI or CrossFire. Is there anything I should know about these cards in SLI? Are there any compatibility issues that can arise? Thanks.


The only issues I've ever had have been driver related but beta or a rollback always solved it. 660 sli has been awesome for me as well. Keeping these bad boys for a while!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> The only issues I've ever had have been driver related but beta or a rollback always solved it. 660 sli has been awesome for me as well. Keeping these bad boys for a while!


maybe i might rollback to 314.22 drivers then se if i can mod


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Ive had no problem what so ever with the issues that appears when running multiple GPUs.
> The games I usually play is: BF3, BF4, TS2014; ETS2, Arma 2/3/DayZ, Borderlands 2, Farcry3, Crysis3, Metro: Last Light, Payday 2 and Skyrim.
> All of the games is working with SLi smoothly and I highly reccomend upgrading to SLi if ur stickin to a 660 setup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> The only issues I've ever had have been driver related but beta or a rollback always solved it. 660 sli has been awesome for me as well. Keeping these bad boys for a while!


Thanks for the responses, but I just found out I can't do SLI. My motheroard supports Crossfire, but not SLI.


----------



## Thomas-S

Auch :-\ When buying a mobo I always check if the mobo can play on both teams, swing both ways and so on


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Thanks for the responses, but I just found out I can't do SLI. My motheroard supports Crossfire, but not SLI.


i had a mobo like that i hate that. but at least with crossfire you can get any two amd cards in throw them in crossfire unlike sli where they have to be the same chipset


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i had a mobo like that i hate that. but at least with crossfire you can get any two amd cards in throw them in crossfire unlike sli where they have to be the same chipset


is there a way to keep the modded voltage and still lock it from reaching 1.212? I set it to 1.187 and it goes to 1.212 any way even when i set the power limit lower in afterburner. I figured out that i am stable till i hit 1.212


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Thanks for the responses, but I just found out I can't do SLI. My motheroard supports Crossfire, but not SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Auch :-\ When buying a mobo I always check if the mobo can play on both teams, swing both ways and so on


Heh. My Asus P6T7 WS supercomputer supports both SLI and xfire, and has enough slots to do both 3x SLI and quadfire at the same time!

Someone just needs to hook me up with a bunch of beastly single slot LCS cards and I'll test it out!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Just did a pass after a mild overclock of 4.6GHz on my i5-3570k and cards running 1202mhz a piece.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a pass after a mild overclock of 4.6GHz on my i5-3570k and cards running 1202mhz a piece.


lol thats better than mine and i'm at 4.9GHz lol. truth is though i'm running handicapped i'm running x8/x4 i cant wait till i can run x8/x8


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thats better than mine and i'm at 4.9GHz lol. truth is though i'm running handicapped i'm running x8/x4 i cant wait till i can run x8/x8


mobo limitation? I'm hoping to break 5.0Ghz on my h80i after a delid. but i'll be going custom loop once i come by the cash. Then I can really focus on my cards. I plan on cutting out some backplates next week for them and dropping some CLU on the dies to help keep temps down a lil further.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> mobo limitation? I'm hoping to break 5.0Ghz on my h80i after a delid. but i'll be going custom loop once i come by the cash. Then I can really focus on my cards. I plan on cutting out some backplates next week for them and dropping some CLU on the dies to help keep temps down a lil further.


i have bent pins and am ordering a z77x-ud5h tomorrow


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> mobo limitation? I'm hoping to break 5.0Ghz on my h80i after a delid. but i'll be going custom loop once i come by the cash. Then I can really focus on my cards. I plan on cutting out some backplates next week for them and dropping some CLU on the dies to help keep temps down a lil further.
> 
> 
> 
> i have bent pins and am ordering a z77x-ud5h tomorrow
Click to expand...

awesome, get back on that bench as well as the game. How are your temps in your case?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> awesome, get back on that bench as well as the game. How are your temps in your case?


i think i might not be able to get stable due to the bent pins cause i ran lots of tests and was fine but wit the firestrike test i crash


----------



## Thomas-S

Sadly I'm selling my two Asus GTX660 DC2OC cards now since I just picked up my new Asus GTX780 DC2OC. I just loved my old 660 SLi setup. Bang for the buck and played every game without problems. But now I feel it's time to let em go and let someone else use em to build there first system


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> Sadly I'm selling my two Asus GTX660 DC2OC cards now since I just picked up my new Asus GTX780 DC2OC. I just loved my old 660 SLi setup. Bang for the buck and played every game without problems. But now I feel it's time to let em go and let someone else use em to build there first system


wanna swap cards and sell these as a charity case for the poor? i'll pay shipping rofl

this ois my first system lol plus you probably modded the bios the right way.


----------



## Thomas-S

My new 780 vs the two 660s


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> My new 780 vs the two 660s


wow you got the gpu block on there already? sweet


----------



## Renairy

Picked up a DC2 OC today... immaculate condition & boxed, found it really cheap on the net for $115 AUD (*$102* US)
Flashed it straight away with the TOP bios.
Running at 1215Mhz core and 6500Mhz mem effective / *1.175v*.

Heres a screenie of BF4 gameplay... doesn't come off 1215mhz....
Now looking for another bargain DC2 660 OC, if you wanna sell one let me know... these cards are quite impressive, i cannot believe they hold a constant 66 FPS (my vsync) on Ultra, 2xMSAA, SSAO.
I think SLI will give my 780Ti a good run for its money


----------



## djthrottleboi

i get a upgrade this week. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108423 and z77x-ud5h which means i wont have the bent pins issue and even better i can get a higher oc now and run at x8/x8 as well as have dual channel ram again lol. finally i will be back to normal.


----------



## akerman79

Good afternoon to all. Great thread, nice work. I am trying to unlock and reflash my bios but it seems that I'm stuck with an error, "could not find voltage offsets" similar to some other post, but I can't get around it as seen below.



My card is Evga 660 FTW 2GB product number 02g-p4-2668-kr

Anyway I open the bios file with kepler bios tweaker and although I could change maximum voltage(1,2142), gpu/memory clocks, fan speeds, I cant get past 110% power target on EVGA precision. The weirdest of all is that although I am able to overclock the card manually now much more than before somewhere around 1280 MHZ / 3700MHZ (GPU/Memory) my benchmark scores (3dmark 11, 3dmark firestrike) are going all the way down. Temperatures are fine, voltage seems to be going up, no artifacts, no crashes only low fps. Isn't that strange? Can any help with some ideas or maybe helping me unlock my bios file. I ll give a try any ideas before flashing my older bios file back. Thanks in advance









Regards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> Good afternoon to all. Great thread, nice work. I am trying to unlock and reflash my bios but it seems that I'm stuck with an error, "could not find voltage offsets" similar to some other post, but I can't get around it as seen below.
> 
> 
> 
> My card is Evga 660 FTW 2GB product number 02g-p4-2668-kr
> 
> Anyway I open the bios file with kepler bios tweaker and although I could change maximum voltage(1,2142), gpu/memory clocks, fan speeds, I cant get past 110% power target on EVGA precision. The weirdest of all is that although I am able to overclock the card manually now much more than before somewhere around 1280 MHZ / 3700MHZ (GPU/Memory) my benchmark scores (3dmark 11, 3dmark firestrike) are going all the way down. Temperatures are fine, voltage seems to be going up, no artifacts, no crashes only low fps. Isn't that strange? Can any help with some ideas or maybe helping me unlock my bios file. I ll give a try any ideas before flashing my older bios file back. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


msi afterburner seems to work at getting you the max voltage lol even if you dont want it lol

reflash if you are having a issue. o to original bios then in kepler bios tweaker adjust the max voltage to 1.212 then flash and you shouldn't have any errors


----------



## akerman79

Thanks for your answer. I 've already flashed my old bios back to be honest and everything is back to normal. But your suggestion is what led me to original problem not being able to fully unlock my bios. Kepler bios doesnt have the option of altering the 110% power target which is useful if you want to quickly overclock. I ll give it a shot one more time. Anyone thinks I should give some more voltage through motherboard bios?(just an idea)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I 've already flashed my old bios back to be honest and everything is back to normal. But your suggestion is what led me to original problem not being able to fully unlock my bios. Kepler bios doesnt have the option of altering the 110% power target which is useful if you want to quickly overclock. I ll give it a shot one more time. Anyone thinks I should give some more voltage through motherboard bios?(just an idea)


how do we do it through mobo bios. when i do it with kepler bios tweaker it puts me at the 1.212 but that makes me unstable and my cards are uefi compatible


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I 've already flashed my old bios back to be honest and everything is back to normal. But your suggestion is what led me to original problem not being able to fully unlock my bios. Kepler bios doesnt have the option of altering the 110% power target which is useful if you want to quickly overclock. I ll give it a shot one more time. Anyone thinks I should give some more voltage through motherboard bios?(just an idea)


KBT does allow you to change the 110% power target, its quite simple if you know what your doing. If you cant work out which numbers to change in KBT, your best bet would be to...

Flash your card with the asus DC 2 TOP bios, you can find this on the techpowerup website.
What that bios has is a 140w TDP instead of the standard 115w TDP.
Then by increasing a further 10%, you would effectively reach 156w TDP.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> KBT does allow you to change the 110% power target, its quite simple if you know what your doing. If you cant work out which numbers to change in KBT, your best bet would be to...
> 
> Flash your card with the asus DC 2 TOP bios, you can find this on the techpowerup website.
> What that bios has is a 140w TDP instead of the standard 115w TDP.
> Then by increasing a further 10%, you would effectively reach 156w TDP.


are ther bios's i can flash to my 2 cards. one cards is a EVGA GTX 660 Exclusive superclocked and the other is a Gigabyte GTX 660 2gb oc

GV-N660OC-2GD


----------



## acsdog

I'm having the same "Hmm? Could not find Voltage Offsets" error. I'm using 2 EVGA GTX 660's SC. One has the BIOS version "80.06.58.00.60", and the other has version "80.06.28.00.60" I followed the guide at the beginning of this thread, but I got that error. Then I tried this method: 



 with the same error. I tried Kepler BIOS Tweaker by raising the voltage in that and saving the BIOS config and tried unlocking, but got the same error. Somebody please help!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I'm having the same "Hmm? Could not find Voltage Offsets" error. I'm using 2 EVGA GTX 660's SC. One has the BIOS version "80.06.58.00.60", and the other has version "80.06.28.00.60" I followed the guide at the beginning of this thread, but I got that error. Then I tried this method:
> 
> 
> 
> with the same error. I tried Kepler BIOS Tweaker by raising the voltage in that and saving the BIOS config and tried unlocking, but got the same error. Somebody please help!


if you wait till tomorrow i can mod your bios for you. i can mod mine but it gets too high and i lose stability so i modded mine perfectly now i just need to fine tune my voltages but for you its easy cause you have 2 of the same card whereas i'm trying to oc with unity between these 2 different cards.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you wait till tomorrow i can mod your bios for you. i can mod mine but it gets too high and i lose stability so i modded mine perfectly now i just need to fine tune my voltages but for you its easy cause you have 2 of the same card whereas i'm trying to oc with unity between these 2 different cards.


I would really appreciate that, thanks. If it helps to know, my mobo is an asrock z77 extreme 4


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I would really appreciate that, thanks. If it helps to know, my mobo is an asrock z77 extreme 4


its cool i will do it for you.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its cool i will do it for you.


What exactly do you need? Just 1 of my bios files or both of them?


----------



## Ottos

How the hell do you revert this piece of ****?


----------



## Ottos

You should really have a "how to fix this piece of **** *hax*" for when people's GPU's inevitably **** up.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Start at step 4 and use the original bios to flash it back to stock. Hopefully you saved the original bios.


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Start at step 4 and use the original bios to flash it back to stock. Hopefully you saved the original bios.


did that, nothing changed. ..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> What exactly do you need? Just 1 of my bios files or both of them?


just one if they have the same pci subsystem but just in case you can upload them both but tag them 1 and 2 so you know which card they go to


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Well shoot, idk what to tell you. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will help you.


----------



## Ottos

Common!
Have a bloody revert guide too! In case your **** guide doesn't work!
There is a reason why you guys sit at your mom's basements and the Professionals go work for Nvidia.......


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Common!
> Have a bloody revert guide too! In case your **** guide doesn't work!
> There is a reason why you guys sit at your mom's basements and the Professionals go work for Nvidia.......


give me a minute to read your posts and i will help

:update you didn't explain your issue. what happens does your card start. does it crash in games. do you bsod? tell me the basics and i can work with you.


----------



## acsdog

If you have no idea what you're doing, don't try.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> If you have no idea what you're doing, don't try.


some people dont understand that till they end up in a pile of crap but if he tells me whats wrong i can help. he may only have to adjust something or he may need to flash back to stock and i hope he has the stock backed up. if not i will find his bios.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Common!
> Have a bloody revert guide too! In case your **** guide doesn't work!
> There is a reason why you guys sit at your mom's basements and the Professionals go work for Nvidia.......


and only idiots who don't know how to read a set of ****ing directions f*** this up. If you don't know what you're doing it then don't touch it dumb a**. how about them apples.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> and only idiots who don't know how to read a set of ****ing directions f*** this up. If you don't know what you're doing it then don't touch it dumb a**. how about them apples.


lol he shouldn't have tried this without being ready to mess up


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he shouldn't have tried this without being ready to mess up


I know and it probably isnt even messed up. Probably just needs to slide back the adjusters on his software to get stock settings and overclock from there. I thought i had messed up and i aasked and that was my problem. I flashed both my cards and then benchmarked them to stable and then created my own bios settings with NV tweaker and reflashed my cards AGAIN with my only issue being at one point MY OWN ignorance. YOUNGBENNY made a good guide to use i was just an amateur who was tweajing his firat computer ever LIVING IN HAWAII WITH MY WIFE ATTENDING SCHOOL FULL TIME AFTET 4 YEARS IN THE MARINES. On a side note I got the Corsair Air 540 for christmas so I'm hoping this improves my temps a little bit.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I would mod / leave alone the bios on a different brand card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he shouldn't have tried this without being ready to mess up


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I know and it probably isnt even messed up. Probably just needs to slide back the adjusters on his software to get stock settings and overclock from there. I thought i had messed up and i aasked and that was my problem. I flashed both my cards and then benchmarked them to stable and then created my own bios settings with NV tweaker and reflashed my cards AGAIN with my only issue being at one point MY OWN ignorance. YOUNGBENNY made a good guide to use i was just an amateur who was tweajing his firat computer ever LIVING IN HAWAII WITH MY WIFE ATTENDING SCHOOL FULL TIME AFTET 4 YEARS IN THE MARINES. On a side note I got the Corsair Air 540 for christmas so I'm hoping this improves my temps a little bit.


lol my first time i let it go to 1.212v and that was my mistake lol i figured out that and then went through forums trying to find out how to get as close to that without touching it


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just one if they have the same pci subsystem but just in case you can upload them both but tag them 1 and 2 so you know which card they go to


How do I go about uploading these?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol my first time i let it go to 1.212v and that was my mistake lol i figured out that and then went through forums trying to find out how to get as close to that without touching it


I bios set mine to exactly 1.2 and my boost to 1202 and havent touched it since. I would crank it more but I'm already getting 70C on average with hot days pushing to 90C. Maybe water would help but that wont be till Q4 next year with the newest X80 series.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> How do I go about uploading these?


I should be able to upload them tomorrow morning


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I bios set mine to exactly 1.2 and my boost to 1202 and havent touched it since. I would crank it more but I'm already getting 70C on average with hot days pushing to 90C. Maybe water would help but that wont be till Q4 next year with the newest X80 series.


use a overclocking software to set a custom fan profile. you can keep it around 60 if you set it right.


----------



## MillerLite1314

I have. My cards run 100% at 60C in Precision X. The house we live in out here doesn't have A/C so when temperatures hit mid 80's it's in the 90's inside our place. Some days when I'm writing papers I have to take my laptop outside to the yard in the shade.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I have. My cards run 100% at 60C in Precision X. The house we live in out here doesn't have A/C so when temperatures hit mid 80's it's in the 90's inside our place. Some days when I'm writing papers I have to take my laptop outside to the yard in the shade.


lol that suxx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> How do I go about uploading these?


i will do them now you use winrar or winzip to zip them and use the attachment link when writing a post its the paperclip icon i fixed windows again


----------



## dirtyredd68

This is a bit off topic, but after having the issues with my card about a week or so ago. I was sent some new bios for my card and got it to working again. Anyway, I took it apart and saw this on one of my memory chips. Does this chip look burned to you? When I first put them in I could get +200 easy on the memory, but now anything past +100 and the gpu crashes. Anyone else have a memory chip go out? And if so did it look like this? I spoke to a tech at EVGA and the first one told me it was blown and I needed to RMA it, another sent me an e-mail and told me I was trying to OC it too far. I know +40 on the core is very mild, and +200 on the memory isn't drastic. Just to relax my nerves, can anyone tell me if this is burned or not, as best you can tell from the pics.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

That kinda looks like dust to me...
does it wipe off?


----------



## Ottos

I apologize for my behavior, It was totally uncalled for. I am sorry.

What happens is that while playing a game (WoW) the game freezes up after a bit, the screen blinks slowly from black and back to the game and I get a popup from the taskbar saying something about my graphics driver has stopped working. Can't remember what exacly it said.

I found this in reliability history, could be it.
Quote:


> Windows - Hardware error
> Description
> A problem with your hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.
> 
> Problem signature
> Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
> Code: 141
> Parameter 1: ffffe0000324b010
> Parameter 2: fffff80001d56034
> Parameter 3: 0
> Parameter 4: 0
> OS version: 6_3_9600
> Service Pack: 0_0
> Product: 256_1
> OS Version: 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.103
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Files that help describe the problem
> WD-20131225-1629.dmp
> sysdata.xml
> WERInternalMetadata.xml


Hope that gives you an idea.
Also, my computer no longer detects my TV on the second DVI output on my card. Seems only 1 of the DVI output works.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> I apologize for my behavior, It was totally uncalled for. I am sorry.
> 
> What happens is that while playing a game (WoW) the game freezes up after a bit, the screen blinks slowly from black and back to the game and I get a popup from the taskbar saying something about my graphics driver has stopped working. Can't remember what exacly it said.
> 
> I found this in reliability history, could be it.
> Hope that gives you an idea.
> Also, my computer no longer detects my TV on the second DVI output on my card. Seems only 1 of the DVI output works.


first bring all over clocks down in a bios you may just need more voltage. but the idea is you add more voltage. then you use overclocking software to test for what works and test for stability the you add more the overclocks that were safe to the bios and increase the voltage more flash then go back to overclocking software till you find somewhere stable that you are comfortable with. do you have the original bios backed up?


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> first bring all over clocks down in a bios you may just need more voltage. but the idea is you add more voltage. then you use overclocking software to test for what works and test for stability the you add more the overclocks that were safe to the bios and increase the voltage more flash then go back to overclocking software till you find somewhere stable that you are comfortable with. do you have the original bios backed up?


Thank you, but the thing is, I haven't messed at all with anything except updating the bios. No voltage adjustments or memory adjustments. I have a tool called MSI afterburner and everything there is set to default values.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Thank you, but the thing is, I haven't messed at all with anything except updating the bios. No voltage adjustments or memory adjustments. I have a tool called MSI afterburner and everything there is set to default values.


then the biops may have been corrupt and you would either need to go back to the original or find an updated bios for it. then flash it. what is the card brand? if its an evga then just contact evga support and ask them for a uefi bios and they will send you nvflash that will update your card easily by just clicking on nvflash.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Thank you, but the thing is, I haven't messed at all with anything except updating the bios. No voltage adjustments or memory adjustments. I have a tool called MSI afterburner and everything there is set to default values.


Hello there, are you on stock or modded BIOS? Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot of your GPU? I want to see what clocks you are at.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> How do I go about uploading these?
> 
> 
> 
> i will do them now you use winrar or winzip to zip them and use the attachment link when writing a post its the paperclip icon i fixed windows again
Click to expand...

Here they are, the GPU in the 1st slot is the slightly newer one, the one in the second PCI slot is the older one. The older one is from May, the newer one is from september. If you need to know anything else, just ask.

BiosFiles.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Here they are, the GPU in the 1st slot is the slightly newer one, the one in the second PCI slot is the older one. The older one is from May, the newer one is from september. If you need to know anything else, just ask.
> 
> BiosFiles.zip 112k .zip file


 moddedbiosboostdisabledvoltagesunlocked.zip 114k .zip file


the voltages are unlocked and i disabled boost so you can set a stable clock like 1202MHz or something to that effect now you just have to feel around for whats stable and oc it.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> moddedbiosboostdisabledvoltagesunlocked.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> the voltages are unlocked and i disabled boost so you can set a stable clock like 1202MHz or something to that effect now you just have to feel around for whats stable and oc it.


Thank you. Do I flash both of them or just the newer one?


----------



## dirtyredd68

It's not dust. Tried to wipe it off. These are fairly new cards and although I did wipe everything out since they both were open, that was the only memory chip that has that on it. I may take it apart later and take some pics of the other memory chips for comparison.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hello there, are you on stock or modded BIOS? Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot of your GPU? I want to see what clocks you are at.


If not the clocks then I would suggest a gefore driver wipe and clean install using drivet sweeper.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> moddedbiosboostdisabledvoltagesunlocked.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> the voltages are unlocked and i disabled boost so you can set a stable clock like 1202MHz or something to that effect now you just have to feel around for whats stable and oc it.


I successfully flashed the first card, but the second one is still <1v. When I try to flash it it says no matches found. Here's a screenshot:

nomatchesfound.zip 72k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I successfully flashed the first card, but the second one is still <1v. When I try to flash it it says no matches found. Here's a screenshot:
> 
> nomatchesfound.zip 72k .zip file


flash the second one with the line: nvflash index=1 whateverthesecondonesnameis.rom and if that doesn't go through do this code and see if it works:

nvflash index=1 -4 -5 -6 whateverthesecondonesnameis.rom

dont forget to do protectoff on the second one

let me know if it worked


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> flash the second one with the line: nvflash index=1 whateverthesecondonesnameis.rom and if that doesn't go through do this code and see if it works:
> nvflash index=1 -4 -5 -6 whateverthesecondonesnameis.rom
> 
> dont forget to do protectoff on the second one
> 
> let me know if it worked


I flashed the bios onto the second card and the problems started. On startup, the screen had horizontal lines and once the "starting windows" screen goes away, the BSOD appears. I put the old bios on the other card, but I can't even start my computer in sli with the second card. Is there any way to put the old bios on the second card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I flashed the bios onto the second card and the problems started. On startup, the screen had horizontal lines and once the "starting windows" screen goes away, the BSOD appears. I put the old bios on the other card, but I can't even start my computer in sli with the second card. Is there any way to put the old bios on the second card?


yes command like that or you have to create usb bootdisk to flash it. I understand your issue cause one of my cards runs lower than the other and i had the same problem and didn't know until i flashed bothe cards so we will leave the good card but flash the second one. just leave sli disabled till we get the second one stable. flash the second one to the original and i will start over again.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes command like that or you have to create usb bootdisk to flash it. I understand your issue cause one of my cards runs lower than the other and i had the same problem and didn't know until i flashed bothe cards so we will leave the good card but flash the second one. just leave sli disabled till we get the second one stable. flash the second one to the original and i will start over again.


How do I boot the computer with the second card in if it doesn't start up? do I have to take out the bridge?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> How do I boot the computer with the second card in if it doesn't start up? do I have to take out the bridge?


yes remove the bridge. if that doesn't work try to start the computer with just the second card and go easy on the graphics only open what you need


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes remove the bridge. if that doesn't work try to start the computer with just the second card and go easy on the graphics only open what you need


I can't start it with only the second card or else i get the bsod. I'll try it without the bridge.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I can't start it with only the second card or else i get the bsod. I'll try it without the bridge.


k try that. and i am remodding your bios now. i dont think that card can handle the voltage.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k try that. and i am remodding your bios now. i dont think that card can handle the voltage.


Nope, can't start it with the second card in at all. I really hope I didn't brick the thing. Any way out of this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Nope, can't start it with the second card in at all. I really hope I didn't brick the thing. Any way out of this?


yep your gonna have to make a bootable flash drive and flash it at boot. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F744932%2Fhow-to-make-a-boot-cd-dvd-for-nvflash&v=1&libId=b0b14168-36dc-408a-b50c-7cec41e217cb&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DkO2uXNQkubQ&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&title=How%20to%20make%20a%20boot%20cd%2Fdvd%20for%20nvflash%3F%3F&txt=YouTube-%20EVGA%20GTX480SC%20BIOS%20Flash%20Tutorial&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13881147135026


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep your gonna have to make a bootable flash drive and flash it at boot. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F744932%2Fhow-to-make-a-boot-cd-dvd-for-nvflash&v=1&libId=b0b14168-36dc-408a-b50c-7cec41e217cb&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DkO2uXNQkubQ&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&title=How%20to%20make%20a%20boot%20cd%2Fdvd%20for%20nvflash%3F%3F&txt=YouTube-%20EVGA%20GTX480SC%20BIOS%20Flash%20Tutorial&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13881147135026


Just to make sure I don't mess anything up, what exactly do I do? I have an 8gb flash drive


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Just to make sure I don't mess anything up, what exactly do I do? I have an 8gb flash drive


watch the video so that you make it properly and he should give instructions on how to do it properly so if you follow its about the same as flashing from windows.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> watch the video so that you make it properly and he should give instructions on how to do it properly so if you follow its about the same as flashing from windows.


Can we do a skype call so you can walk me through this? The video is using old software


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm currently in mac but the method is the same only difference is you use the newest nvflash or wait let me get a more up to date video. I found 2 things and they should both work. http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-1872554/flash-gpu-bios-nvflash.html or to make a blind one using the updated nvflash with your bios files as the methods are somewhat recent. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-for-flashing-bios-of-nvidia-gpu.119955/


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm currently in mac but the method is the same only difference is you use the newest nvflash or wait let me get a more up to date video. I found 2 things and they should both work. http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-1872554/flash-gpu-bios-nvflash.html or to make a blind one using the updated nvflash with your bios files as the methods are somewhat recent. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-for-flashing-bios-of-nvidia-gpu.119955/


Ok so I'll make a bootable usb and boot my computer with it. From there it should run nvflash and I'll apply the good bios to the second card. I just need to know how to apply it to the card in the second PCI slot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Ok so I'll make a bootable usb and boot my computer with it. From there it should run nvflash and I'll apply the good bios to the second card. I just need to know how to apply it to the card in the second PCI slot.


you should be able to use the same command nvflash --index=1 this specifies the second card


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should be able to use the same command nvflash --index=1 this specifies the second card


The 1 specifies the second card and a 0 specifies the first card? Ok. I will report back with results


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> The 1 specifies the second card and a 0 specifies the first card? Ok. I will report back with results


i will be here in case you need anything.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will be here in case you need anything.


Now I'm having trouble creating a bootable usb. The tutorial included in the link doesn't work. Is there a method you have used that works?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Now I'm having trouble creating a bootable usb. The tutorial included in the link doesn't work. Is there a method you have used that works?


let me find this program i used to use http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-security/how-can-i-make-a-ms-dos-boot-disk-on-a-cdusb-for/9fd9067a-d327-4ba5-8aca-0f33501b87a4 i couldn't find the program and the files as fast so i got this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me find this program i used to use http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-security/how-can-i-make-a-ms-dos-boot-disk-on-a-cdusb-for/9fd9067a-d327-4ba5-8aca-0f33501b87a4 i couldn't find the program and the files as fast so i got this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Now I'm having trouble creating a bootable usb. The tutorial included in the link doesn't work. Is there a method you have used that works?


try that


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try that


I followed the instructions and i got to the point where i use the DOS files and it says "There are no valid DOS files at the specified location." I followed the instructions exactly


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try that


I tried a program called rufus and was able to create a bootable usb, but when I booted it it said that nvflash could not be used from boot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I tried a program called rufus and was able to create a bootable usb, but when I booted it it said that nvflash could not be used from boot


wait are you using uefi? if so set launch csm to always and what operating system do you have? It can be used from boot. did you include cwsdpmi.exe?


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait are you using uefi? if so set launch csm to always and what operating system do you have?


I have windows 7 and yes, i am using uefi. I disable my HDD and enable the usb flash drive


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I followed the instructions and i got to the point where i use the DOS files and it says "There are no valid DOS files at the specified location." I followed the instructions exactly


are you trying to run the executable? cause you should get the cmd window open if you boot from the disk then you just run the codes as you are in the folder like in windows dont use executables just type the codes


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you trying to run the executable? cause you should get the cmd window open if you boot from the disk then you just run the codes as you are in the folder like in windows dont use executables just type the codes


It opens up the cmd and says bad program or file. How do you set up your usb? I just need nvflash to work from the flash drive and this will all work out.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you trying to run the executable? cause you should get the cmd window open if you boot from the disk then you just run the codes as you are in the folder like in windows dont use executables just type the codes


the autoexec.bat is "nvflash index=1 -4 -5 -6 GK106.rom" and GK106.rom is on the flash drive as well


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> the autoexec.bat is "nvflash index=1 -4 -5 -6 GK106.rom" and GK106.rom is on the flash drive as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> It opens up the cmd and says bad program or file. How do you set up your usb? I just need nvflash to work from the flash drive and this will all work out.


 bootdisk.zip 1,378k .zip file
 launch hpusb program as admin an for the filesystem its in that folder

i verified all files


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bootdisk.zip 1378k .zip file
> launch hpusb program as admin an for the filesystem its in that folder
> 
> i verified all files


So I just put all those on the flash drive along with nvflash and GK106.rom?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> So I just put all those on the flash drive along with nvflash and GK106.rom?


no use the hpusb creator and when it asks for system files select the folder. after you make the disk then you put the bios and nvflash files on the usb


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no use the hpusb creator and when it asks for system files select the folder. after you make the disk then you put the bios and nvflash files on the usb


My problem is when I give the program the location of the system files it doesn't recognize them. I extracted your folder to my desktop and when I choose the directory, it only recognizes "CD ROM". Here's a screenshot of what happens

Capture.PNG 68k .PNG file

When I select that and continue, it says "There Are No Valid DOS System Files at the specified location"


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> My problem is when I give the program the location of the system files it doesn't recognize them. I extracted your folder to my desktop and when I choose the directory, it only recognizes "CD ROM". Here's a screenshot of what happens
> 
> Capture.PNG 68k .PNG file
> 
> When I select that and continue, it says "There Are No Valid DOS System Files at the specified location"


did you have the folder highlighted when you pressed ok?just select the bootdisk folder it will find the files


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no use the hpusb creator and when it asks for system files select the folder. after you make the disk then you put the bios and nvflash files on the usb


Just nvflash.exe or nvflash.exe with nvflsh.32sys and nvflsh.64sys?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Just nvflash.exe or nvflash.exe with nvflsh.32sys and nvflsh.64sys?


place all these files in there

nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 361k .zip file
 be sure to extract them


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you have the folder highlighted when you pressed ok?just select the bootdisk folder it will find the files


When I boot from the USB and try "nvflash --index= -4 -5 -6 GK106.rom" it, I get the error "This program can not be run in DOS mode". I will go to sleep now, i'll be back tomorrow morning


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> When I boot from the USB and try "nvflash --index= -4 -5 -6 GK106.rom" it, I get the error "This program can not be run in DOS mode". I will go to sleep now, i'll be back tomorrow morning


me too fiance is harassing me and in the morning to research it.


----------



## Renairy

i just bricked my card...... looks like the newer 660's from ASUS are different and not compatible with BIOS's .
DO NOT FLASH on the newer Asus DC2's that have windows 8 ready sticker on the box.
I cannot even boot my PC with the bricked card in the slot


----------



## Renairy

And here is why....

Samsung BIOS chips on the older DC2's are not flash-able with the ELPIDA memory on the newer DC2's










$250 down the drain


----------



## Renairy

My apologies for 3x post but I'm on my phone and cannot edit.

Successfully recovered the card.
My PC wouldnt even boot if it was in the PCIE slot...
The trick is simple:

1. Unplug PSU from wall socket
2. Remove card
3. Wait 20-30 mins to reset pci-e safety switches
4. Replace gpu in second pci-e slot, not the same pci-e slot you bricked it in (DO NOT replace pci-e psu rail back into card, leave it powerless)

5. Plug power back into wall
6. Start PC, should boot into windows
7. Msconfig > start in safe mode > reboot > in safe mode, uninstall gpu driver > restart back into normal mode.
8. Power off PC
9. Replug power back into GPU

You should be dancing now.... Like i did.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for 3x post but I'm on my phone and cannot edit.
> 
> Successfully recovered the card.
> My PC wouldnt even boot if it was in the PCIE slot...
> The trick is simple:
> 
> 1. Unplug PSU from wall socket
> 2. Remove card
> 3. Wait 20-30 mins to reset pci-e safety switches
> 4. Replace gpu in second pci-e slot, not the same pci-e slot you bricked it in (DO NOT replace pci-e psu rail back into card, leave it powerless)
> 
> 5. Plug power back into wall
> 6. Start PC, should boot into windows
> 7. Msconfig > start in safe mode > reboot > in safe mode, uninstall gpu driver > restart back into normal mode.
> 8. Power off PC
> 9. Replug power back into GPU
> 
> 
> 
> You should be dancing now.... Like i did.


That's some good info right there! For others here that may be searching for how to unbrick there's a bunch of other people with post in the unbrick your gpu thread

This should def be added to that thread!


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hello there, are you on stock or modded BIOS? Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot of your GPU? I want to see what clocks you are at.


Here are they, I captured them whilst running the Nvidia Hair thingy.
Seems it's still at 1.212mv, so i guess I need an original bios file?
What I did was export the original bios file from CPU-Z to my desktop, then I moved it into the NVFLASH folder (guess I should have copied, huh?)

Capture.JPG 62k .JPG file


Capture1.JPG 53k .JPG file


MSIAfterburner.JPG 86k .JPG file


Thank you.

edit. I added a snapshot from my OC tool (MSI afterburner)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Here are they, I captured them whilst running the Nvidia Hair thingy.
> Seems it's still at 1.212mv, so i guess I need an original bios file?
> What I did was export the original bios file from CPU-Z to my desktop, then I moved it into the NVFLASH folder (guess I should have copied, huh?)
> 
> Capture.JPG 62k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Capture1.JPG 53k .JPG file
> 
> 
> MSIAfterburner.JPG 86k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> edit. I added a snapshot from my OC tool (MSI afterburner)


did you set the core clock speed or is that boost? you can post your bios and i will bring the voltages down for you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> My apologies for 3x post but I'm on my phone and cannot edit.
> 
> Successfully recovered the card.
> My PC wouldnt even boot if it was in the PCIE slot...
> The trick is simple:
> 
> 1. Unplug PSU from wall socket
> 2. Remove card
> 3. Wait 20-30 mins to reset pci-e safety switches
> 4. Replace gpu in second pci-e slot, not the same pci-e slot you bricked it in (DO NOT replace pci-e psu rail back into card, leave it powerless)
> 
> 5. Plug power back into wall
> 6. Start PC, should boot into windows
> 7. Msconfig > start in safe mode > reboot > in safe mode, uninstall gpu driver > restart back into normal mode.
> 8. Power off PC
> 9. Replug power back into GPU
> 
> You should be dancing now.... Like i did.


good idea i was going to have him boot with internal graphics lol like i used to do when i was trying to start my computer to install a gpu on oem. basically he just removes both gpu's and plugs video cables into mobo. turns pc on then after it posts he plugs in the gpu and then he can flash it from windows. thats really the easiest way to flash a uncooperative card. lol with that stupid gateway-acer oem that was the only way to install drivers on that computer or else it would crash if you the gpu as the graphics source.


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you set the core clock speed or is that boost? you can post your bios and i will bring the voltages down for you.


Thank you for your answer. I haven't messed with the clocks at all.

I've already downloaded a bios update and a bios update tool from gigabyte and I've applied the new bios.
So far, so good while playing WoW, however I'm still unable to detect my 2nd display ;( (I've tried plugging it into DVI output nr.1 and it works there but not on DVI output nr.2 like it used to. In fact, it looks like DVI output nr.2 is not working at all)

Any thoughts?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I haven't messed with the clocks at all.
> 
> I've already downloaded a bios update and a bios update tool from gigabyte and I've applied the new bios.
> So far, so good while playing WoW, however I'm still unable to detect my 2nd display ;( (I've tried plugging it into DVI output nr.1 and it works there but not on DVI output nr.2 like it used to. In fact, it looks like DVI output nr.2 is not working at all)
> 
> Any thoughts?


did you try reinstalling drivers? if you did then there is a bios error. look here for your cards bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ unless you have gtx 660 oc version i got the latest version of that and can send it. but you can use nvflash because i assume you used @bios and that suxx because it messes up a lot.


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you try reinstalling drivers? if you did then there is a bios error. look here for your cards bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ unless you have gtx 660 oc version i got the latest version of that and can send it. but you can use nvflash because i assume you used @bios and that suxx because it messes up a lot.


Thanks.
This is my card

I've looked at that page, and it seems I have 5 options.

5options.JPG 79k .JPG file










What do do?


----------



## Ottos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you try reinstalling drivers? if you did then there is a bios error. look here for your cards bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ unless you have gtx 660 oc version i got the latest version of that and can send it. but you can use nvflash because i assume you used @bios and that suxx because it messes up a lot.


Oh, right, reinstall drivers








Did that and my 2nd monitor popped up.
I think I'll just stick to the default Bios settings.
Thank you for your efforts mate.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottos*
> 
> Oh, right, reinstall drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that and my 2nd monitor popped up.
> I think I'll just stick to the default Bios settings.
> Thank you for your efforts mate.


no problem glad you got it.


----------



## blagradad

I recently attempted to mod the BIOS of my gigabyte 660 OC card and it seemed to have failed. After restart the screen resolution was back at low default and the screen size had been made smaller on the monitor. So when I put it back to 1080p, I still like an inch or more of black border around the monitor. Also when I tried to open nvidia control panel it said it couldn't identify graphics card or something along those lines. So anyone got any suggestions that might help me? Maybe gigabyte or nvidia are like, YOU SHALL NOT MOD! lol

Couldn't flash back to original with [email protected], but managed to figure out how to reset it with nvflash which saved my ass as @BIOS kept saying it was the same BIOS and failed. So +1 to nvflash


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> I recently attempted to mod the BIOS of my gigabyte 660 OC card and it seemed to have failed. After restart the screen resolution was back at low default and the screen size had been made smaller on the monitor. So when I put it back to 1080p, I still like an inch or more of black border around the monitor. Also when I tried to open nvidia control panel it said it couldn't identify graphics card or something along those lines. So anyone got any suggestions that might help me? Maybe gigabyte or nvidia are like, YOU SHALL NOT MOD! lol


took a lot of trial and error but i got my gigabyte 2gb oc modded give me the full name of the card and maybe you can use my bios


----------



## blagradad

GV-N660OC-2GD

My original BIOS version was F23.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD
> 
> My original BIOS version was F23.


we got the same card


----------



## djthrottleboi

moddedgigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we got the same card


i'll give you my bios as a start but i will bring the core clock down on it though i got the uefi bios the voltages for this card are tricky but i left it there so it might work for you. if not then adjust the power target under power table if you dont have kepler bios tweaker 1.26 then let me do it for so let me know how it goes and i can mod it as needed


----------



## blagradad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'll give you my bios as a start but i will bring the core clock down on it though i got the uefi bios the voltages for this card are tricky but i left it there so it might work for you. if not then adjust the power target under power table if you dont have kepler bios tweaker 1.26 then let me do it for so let me know how it goes and i can mod it as needed


ok I'll give that a go and see how it goes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> ok I'll give that a go and see how it goes


watch the voltages as this card is ******edly strong and yet with voltages it takes a wierd combination be for it can handle 1.212


----------



## blagradad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> watch the voltages as this card is ******edly strong and yet with voltages it takes a wierd combination be for it can handle 1.212


This BIOS works, thank you!







on the hair tech demo, got 1.212 volts, and got 1215MHz. I'll give 3D Mark a try and see if it's stable, seems to be anyway. I'm no expert when it comes to overclocking mind you hehe.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> This BIOS works, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the hair tech demo, got 1.212 volts, and got 1215MHz. I'll give 3D Mark a try and see if it's stable, seems to be anyway. I'm no expert when it comes to overclocking mind you hehe.


yep lol it took me forever to perfect that card but it cause you need options that are only available in kepler bios tweaker 1.26


----------



## MillerLite1314

Thought I would throw up some pictures of my new sexy lady for you gents. I'm laying out back plates right now to hand craft since i dont have a fancy mill or anything. May double up the plates with acrylic and green LEDs for a glw effect.


----------



## blagradad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep lol it took me forever to perfect that card but it cause you need options that are only available in kepler bios tweaker 1.26


With MSI Afterburner, do you think it would be safe for me to increase the core clock speed slightly?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> With MSI Afterburner, do you think it would be safe for me to increase the core clock speed slightly?


yes i dropped it down to 1150 from 1202 if it gets unstable then you can just set afterburner to default


----------



## blagradad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i dropped it down to 1150 from 1202 if it gets unstable then you can just set afterburner to default


ok cheers


----------



## djthrottleboi

my newest results with the modded gtx 660's and the z77x-ud5h mobo http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738809


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my newest results with the modded gtx 660's and the z77x-ud5h mobo http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738809


Good show. Have you tried running RAZER's game boost while benching? It made a 1000 point difference in my 3dmark13 score.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Good show. Have you tried running RAZER's game boost while benching? It made a 1000 point difference in my 3dmark13 score.


i'm gonna try that now lol


----------



## blagradad

I was playing Train Simulator 2014 and just as I was coming to the end of my scenario I noticed the frames had dropped and stayed at a constant low. So I checked GPU-z and it said my graphics core clock speed was stuck at 324MHz. So I exited the game and tried nvidia hair. It was still at 324MHz. I closed down MSI Afterburner and tried nvidia hair, still at 324MHz. So I restarted my computer and that seemed to fix it. Anyone else had this problem?

my highest temperature was 55 degrees celsius on the graphics card so it can't be that.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> I was playing Train Simulator 2014 and just as I was coming to the end of my scenario I noticed the frames had dropped and stayed at a constant low. So I checked GPU-z and it said my graphics core clock speed was stuck at 324MHz. So I exited the game and tried nvidia hair. It was still at 324MHz. I closed down MSI Afterburner and tried nvidia hair, still at 324MHz. So I restarted my computer and that seemed to fix it. Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> my highest temperature was 55 degrees celsius on the graphics card so it can't be that.


I have that happen as well. I have an unlocked card, is yours?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Good show. Have you tried running RAZER's game boost while benching? It made a 1000 point difference in my 3dmark13 score.


lol it dropped my score by 1000 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7739097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blagradad*
> 
> I was playing Train Simulator 2014 and just as I was coming to the end of my scenario I noticed the frames had dropped and stayed at a constant low. So I checked GPU-z and it said my graphics core clock speed was stuck at 324MHz. So I exited the game and tried nvidia hair. It was still at 324MHz. I closed down MSI Afterburner and tried nvidia hair, still at 324MHz. So I restarted my computer and that seemed to fix it. Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> my highest temperature was 55 degrees celsius on the graphics card so it can't be that.


i haven't had that happen maybe its something to do with the adaptive power but it s wierd this gigabyte card. i think they should just stick to motherboards.


----------



## blagradad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I have that happen as well. I have an unlocked card, is yours?


Yeah it is, thanks to djthrottle


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol it dropped my score by 1000 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7739097


maybe it's just with 3dmark 2013 then? I'll retest later today when i do my reclock.


----------



## vilius572

.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> maybe it's just with 3dmark 2013 then? I'll retest later today when i do my reclock.


k though i think its windows 8. i have 3dmark 2013 and we all know windows 8 is meant to run a bunch of stuff at one time not even razer game booster can cut all that down unless you took the time to go through it all.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k though i think its windows 8. i have 3dmark 2013 and we all know windows 8 is meant to run a bunch of stuff at one time not even razer game booster can cut all that down unless you took the time to go through it all.


that could be it. I'm running 8.1.


----------



## Desenski

Well I followed this guide. And wow did this help. NOT. even the smallest overclock causes the display drivers to stop working or it crashes my computer. And when it did work without issues, my performance went DOWN. So I need to figure out how to get my card back to how it was before i did all this nvflash crap. As even if I put everything back to normal (100% power, 0Mhz, 0Mhz) my games are still crashing on load up. Never had an issue before this **** of a guide.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Well I followed this guide. And wow did this help. NOT. even the smallest overclock causes the display drivers to stop working or it crashes my computer. And when it did work without issues, my performance went DOWN. So I need to figure out how to get my card back to how it was before i did all this nvflash crap. As even if I put everything back to normal (100% power, 0Mhz, 0Mhz) my games are still crashing on load up. Never had an issue before this **** of a guide.


the guide is proven to work . It is a trial and error method. Of it does not work it is because voltages are not properly configured and with that being said you could just ask for help lol. I have helped 5 or 6 people myself in this thread and another and i should say for a couple cards just raising the limit does not work. you have to adjust the tdp as well. what card are you trying to mod?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Well I followed this guide. And wow did this help. NOT. even the smallest overclock causes the display drivers to stop working or it crashes my computer. And when it did work without issues, my performance went DOWN. So I need to figure out how to get my card back to how it was before i did all this nvflash crap. As even if I put everything back to normal (100% power, 0Mhz, 0Mhz) my games are still crashing on load up. Never had an issue before this **** of a guide.


Do you want to troubleshoot what you need to do to successfully mod your card and get it stable? Or do you want to revert back to what it was before? The knowledgable people on this forum will help you do either.


----------



## Desenski

I would like to reset it to how it was before. As I can't play anything anymore due to the display drivers crashing on me all the time. I have an EVGA Super Clocked GTX 660. (Yes I know I tried to overclock a factory overclocked card.)


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the guide is proven to work . It is a trial and error method. Of it does not work it is because voltages are not properly configured and with that being said you could just ask for help lol. I have helped 5 or 6 people myself in this thread and another and i should say for a couple cards just raising the limit does not work. you have to adjust the tdp as well. what card are you trying to mod?


I have an EVGA superclocked GTX 660.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> I have an EVGA superclocked GTX 660.


i also have one what is the pci subsystem number? i have 6 different bios for that or better yet if you upload your bios i can mod it to original


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i also have one what is the pci subsystem number? i have 6 different bios for that or better yet if you upload your bios i can mod it to original


Im not sure what you mean by pci subsystem number. Where can I find that? And here is my current bios.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Im not sure what you mean by pci subsystem number. Where can I find that? And here is my current bios.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file


whoa now i see why you were having issues max tdp is at 170%


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whoa now i see why you were having issues max tdp is at 170%


Yeah I have no idea why that would be at 170%, or what tdp even is... Could you explain that to me? and how to fix it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Yeah I have no idea why that would be at 170%, or what tdp even is... Could you explain that to me? and how to fix it?


basically its how many watts you are feeding your card or in the correct term milliwatts. if i lower it to say 150-125% then high voltage shouldn't make you unstable would you like to give it a try? i will set your voltages and you can tell me what works.


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> basically its how many watts you are feeding your card or in the correct term milliwatts. if i lower it to say 150-125% then high voltage shouldn't make you unstable would you like to give it a try? i will set your voltages and you can tell me what works.


That's fine. As long as you could please explain to me how I could fix it myself, in case I want to tamper with it I don't have to rely on someone like you to see someone's mean post "sorry, should of asked for help before raging like that" and deciding to be a great guy and helping "thanks for your help by the way haha".


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> That's fine. As long as you could please explain to me how I could fix it myself, in case I want to tamper with it I don't have to rely on someone like you to see someone's mean post "sorry, should of asked for help before raging like that" and deciding to be a great guy and helping "thanks for your help by the way haha".


no problem its better if you get kepler bios tweaker 1.26 and under power table tdp is the last 3 values. the only one you need to touch is the very last one MAX (Mw) whatever % follows. based off the power connectors you should have a set wattage ie: 6pin power connector 75w converted to Mw is 750000 Mw and you can count on the mobo adding more power i think its somewhere around 30 but i am never sure so i count the mobo for only an extra 10 watts. So total MW rating is 850000 and your max tdp should never pass that as you can melt pins fry your card or in your case have a really unsttable card due to lack of wattage. Voltage is defined the rate at which the energy flows to the gpu meaning higher voltage is pumping the same amount of wattage just faster. no need for details there. So increasing the voltage on your card with out that much wattage available is like driving a car on gas fumes you would have to lower the wattage request in bios and as well find a balance between voltage and wattage. for my evga and gigabyte increasing the voltage did nothing as they needed more watts. in engluish lower your max tdp to about 125% then work your way up but dont pass your max Mw that can be supplied. I will start the process by lowering your tdp to 125% and setting the voltage and you can test it then if you feel comfortable you can finish finding the right way or i can help you.

also i have your original bios as well if you just want to revert to normal.


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem its better if you get kepler bios tweaker 1.26 and under power table tdp is the last 3 values. the only one you need to touch is the very last one MAX (Mw) whatever % follows. based off the power connectors you should have a set wattage ie: 6pin power connector 75w converted to Mw is 750000 Mw and you can count on the mobo adding more power i think its somewhere around 30 but i am never sure so i count the mobo for only an extra 10 watts. So total MW rating is 850000 and your max tdp should never pass that as you can melt pins fry your card or in your case have a really unsttable card due to lack of wattage. Voltage is defined the rate at which the energy flows to the gpu meaning higher voltage is pumping the same amount of wattage just faster. no need for details there. So increasing the voltage on your card with out that much wattage available is like driving a car on gas fumes you would have to lower the wattage request in bios and as well find a balance between voltage and wattage. for my evga and gigabyte increasing the voltage did nothing as they needed more watts. in engluish lower your max tdp to about 125% then work your way up but dont pass your max Mw that can be supplied. I will start the process by lowering your tdp to 125% and setting the voltage and you can test it then if you feel comfortable you can finish finding the right way or i can help you.
> 
> also i have your original bios as well if you just want to revert to normal.


Alright, Thanks for the info. I would appreciate it if you could set the card to those values and then upload that to me. Also, once you do that, how do i apply that to my gpu?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Alright, Thanks for the info. I would appreciate it if you could set the card to those values and then upload that to me. Also, once you do that, how do i apply that to my gpu?


you just flash as shown in this bios i will give you the originalbios and the modded bios and you can look in kepler bios tweaker and see the differences and the changes i made and the original bios is going to be your backup bios.

yourbios.zip 212k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> Alright, Thanks for the info. I would appreciate it if you could set the card to those values and then upload that to me. Also, once you do that, how do i apply that to my gpu?


did it work?


----------



## Desenski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did it work?


Yeah. Thanks a ton for that.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desenski*
> 
> I would like to reset it to how it was before. As I can't play anything anymore due to the display drivers crashing on me all the time. I have an EVGA Super Clocked GTX 660. (Yes I know I tried to overclock a factory overclocked card.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whoa now i see why you were having issues max tdp is at 170%


Djthrottleboi, it's not his 170% TDP that is causing his card to crash, that actually makes his OC's more stable. When anyone unlocks their card with the mod in the OP, their card is set to 1254Mhz or 1202Mhz automatically; however, most EVGA 660 GPU's have been known to go up to 1275Mhz, and that unstable for most of them that do that.

I am in Nigeria now, and i can't mod on my Macbook laptop, so if you can use this application to reduce his core clock to 1202Mhz, he would get stability back







, and he can OC from there.

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Djthrottleboi, it's not his 170% TDP that is causing his card to crash, that actually makes his OC's more stable. When anyone unlocks their card with the mod in the OP, their card is set to 1254Mhz or 1202Mhz automatically; however, most EVGA 660 GPU's have been known to go up to 1275Mhz, and that unstable for most of them that do that.
> 
> I am in Nigeria now, and i can't mod on my Macbook laptop, so if you can use this application to reduce his core clock to 1202Mhz, he would get stability back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and he can OC from there.
> 
> Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


it was his boost up there i disabled that already. remodding now and setting voltages back 170% and why did you send me kbt? that version bites btw. i do think 170% is way too much as the stock is 110%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was his boost up there i disabled that already. remodding now and setting voltages back 170% and why did you send me kbt? that version bites btw. i do think 170% is way too much as the stock is 110%


for the record i am not to be held responsible for his card having this many watts feeding with and the sad part is there is no way in hell he can feed his card that many watts.

moddedGK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> for the record i am not to be held responsible for his card having this many watts feeding with and the sad part is there is no way in hell he can feed his card that many watts.
> 
> moddedGK106.zip 57k .zip file


LOL, you do know that the TDP % has a slider right? So if he does not go up to 170%, the card will still be at stock TDP. For the record, my previous 660 was at 200% TDP, and my 770's are both at 300% TDP









Look at the TDP on my 770 in Firestrike


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL, you do know that the TDP % has a slider right? So if he does not go up to 170%, the card will still be at stock TDP. For the record, my previous 660 was at 200% TDP, and my 770's are both at 300% TDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the TDP on my 770 in Firestrike


true i'm not denying that but how many people know how to do this right? when i mod for others i do so with the idea that they wont know how to use it so i generally do something thats a bit safer for them. If they want to go all the way they would mod it themselves. thats just a i dont want to be the reason thing, yes but really what if he cant afford another card and he turns it up and it fries it? its possible he might not know when he went to far till its too late.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> true i'm not denying that but how many people know how to do this right? when i mod for others i do so with the idea that they wont know how to use it so i generally do something thats a bit safer for them. If they want to go all the way they would mod it themselves. thats just a i dont want to be the reason thing, yes but really what if he cant afford another card and he turns it up and it fries it? its possible he might not know when he went to far till its too late.


I do agree with you that when helping others it's good to keep it safe, that's actually why i'm telling you that 170% will be safer, because it would reduce crashing/throttling on his OC.








. I don't see his GPU frying @ 1.212mv ever. (the voltage matters more when talking about GPU frying)

The GPU does not consistently use up to 170%, it's dynamic, so is the GPU's voltage and core clock... The 170% will just give it more head-room so that throttling would not occur as much on high OC's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I do agree with you that when helping others it's good to keep it safe, that's actually why i'm telling you that 170% will be safer, because it would reduce crashing/throttling on his OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't see his GPU frying @ 1.212mv ever. (the voltage matters more when talking about GPU frying)
> 
> The GPU does not consistently use up to 170%, it's dynamic, so is the GPU's voltage and core clock... The 170% will just give it more head-room so that throttling would not occur as much on high OC's.


yes true unless you are setting a gpu to fixed voltages which is what i trying to do for the power phase. i specified each voltage phase. for example. i disabled boost to keep it from powering to the max so he can set base clock at 1215 or so and it would be fine. And p00 phase is set to 1200 mV, the other phases are set to variable but when you set a fixed phase when he enters that phase wont he sit at that voltage the entire time?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes true unless you are setting a gpu to fixed voltages which is what i trying to do for the power phase. i specified each voltage phase. for example. i disabled boost to keep it from powering to the max so he can set base clock at 1215 or so and it would be fine. And p00 phase is set to 1200 mV, the other phases are set to variable but when you set a fixed phase when he enters that phase wont he sit at that voltage the entire time?


You've been helping a lot of people out on here. They need to show you some love man.

Here's a +1 for your efforts. (others should follow suit)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You've been helping a lot of people out on here. They need to show you some love man.
> 
> Here's a +1 for your efforts. (others should follow suit)


thank you i really appreciate it battleaxe.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You've been helping a lot of people out on here. They need to show you some love man.
> 
> Here's a +1 for your efforts. (others should follow suit)


I'll second that motion haha. I hereby nominate dj MVO (most valuable overclocker)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I'll second that motion haha. I hereby nominate dj MVO (most valuable overclocker)


hey your avatar rocks. isn't that a nintendo cartridge? and thank you.


----------



## vilius572

.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I will post this again. Hello guys! Do someone have GTX 660 OEM with 1.5 gb for sale? I want to run them in sli. OEM mean reference model. These GPU's comes in some Acer predator's and Alienware's


look in ocn marketplace


----------



## djthrottleboi

i cant seem to set up sli with my gtx 660's while i got this gtx 650ti in my mobo. but i want that to be the dedicated physics card for my gtx 660's to take that load off my sli setup. anyone know how to fix that.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant seem to set up sli with my gtx 660's while i got this gtx 650ti in my mobo. but i want that to be the dedicated physics card for my gtx 660's to take that load off my sli setup. anyone know how to fix that.


I'm not quite sure. What is Nvidia control panel showing you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I'm not quite sure. What is Nvidia control panel showing you.


nothing but the 3d surround which is greyed out as i have the screens on my first gtx 660 and the physx which i set the gtx 650ti as a dedicated card . this is frustrating cause i get better performance from letting sli handle the physx than running with 3 cards one rendering solo and one sitting around while the third does physix


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nothing but the 3d surround which is greyed out as i have the screens on my first gtx 660 and the physx which i set the gtx 650ti as a dedicated card . this is frustrating cause i get better performance from letting sli handle the physx than running with 3 cards one rendering solo and one sitting around while the third does physix


your 660's are fully plugged in and bridged and the 650ti is running solo?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> your 660's are fully plugged in and bridged and the 650ti is running solo?


yep but yet i dont get my sli option.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep but yet i dont get my sli option.


hmmm. since you're running surround then I'm not sure because I'm only running one screen at the moment. There is a surround club here you could try posing the question there. I'm sorry bro, wish I could help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> hmmm. since you're running surround then I'm not sure because I'm only running one screen at the moment. There is a surround club here you could try posing the question there. I'm sorry bro, wish I could help.


not running surround cause both my monitors are plugged into one card


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not running surround cause both my monitors are plugged into one card


right getting away from surround.... can you put up a picture of your system so I can see the cards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> right getting away from surround.... can you put up a picture of your system so I can see the cards


one sec 

the gtx 650ti is right under the evga. i removed the cover


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nothing but the 3d surround which is greyed out as i have the screens on my first gtx 660 and the physx which i set the gtx 650ti as a dedicated card . this is frustrating cause i get better performance from letting sli handle the physx than running with 3 cards one rendering solo and one sitting around while the third does physix


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> .


Not sure if this has anything to do with that but from reading about the UDH5 motherboard, once you have three cards plugged in it goes to 4x 4x on the bottom two slots. They say because of that you cant sli three cards. Even though your not sli'ing Three cards you may not be able to sli when the second card is in 4x mode.

Don't quote me on that but I believe your motherboard is your limiting factor.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. What is a good score for an unlocked card on firestrike?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with that but from reading about the UDH5 motherboard, once you have three cards plugged in it goes to 4x 4x on the bottom two slots. They say because of that you cant sli three cards. Even though your not sli'ing Three cards you may not be able to sli when the second card is in 4x mode.
> 
> Don't quote me on that but I believe your motherboard is your limiting factor.


i sli'ed with just the 2 660's and they were x8/x4 on the ud3h and the ud5h is basically the same.

UPDATE: i installed hypersli and it fixed the issue.


----------



## rezax58

I just splurged and picked up a new Asus 660 DCII Overclock edition. It has (sadface) Elpida Memory with an ASIC of 74%.

How does this compare to other 660 on the market guys and what is the best bios for it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok to be honest this is random but after installing steamos in multiple boot setup with my other systems i have to say steam is awesome but the os is not. other linux distro's i like but they got the user accounts all screwed up.


----------



## Kalasklister

Hi guys did everything according to the guide and cmd said everything went smoothly but still doesn't seem to work. This may offend you but i actually bought the OC version with silent cooling from Gigabyte just so i wouldn't need to do the clocking myself. But because of f*ing 40% fan speed limit which is completely unbearable when all my other fans are dead silent i don't seem to have a choice.

Yes i do HATE noisy computers. My PCs are only allowed to make noise when under load, otherwise i kill them with my bare hands and throw them out the window.

So yeah if possible i would like to be able to turn the fans completely off when in windows doing some homework/browsing but i guess 20% should be good enough with my Antec Sonata Elite case (silent).

My situation: Did everything according to guide-->everything went smoothly--> windforce (4x) fans still capped at 40%
















Maybe the software im using is bad or something, or maybe it's the weird mobo that im using idk (workstation version).. But if you could point me to some good software to manage GPU fans OC-wise with? OC Guru that came with the card seems great but won't go below 40% now atleast even if the graph in the software supports lower values (the value is set by moving dots in a graph, which i think is pretty neat)

Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Hi guys did everything according to the guide and cmd said everything went smoothly but still doesn't seem to work. This may offend you but i actually bought the OC version with silent cooling from Gigabyte just so i wouldn't need to do the clocking myself. But because of f*ing 40% fan speed limit which is completely unbearable when all my other fans are dead silent i don't seem to have a choice.
> 
> Yes i do HATE noisy computers. My PCs are only allowed to make noise when under load, otherwise i kill them with my bare hands and throw them out the window.
> 
> So yeah if possible i would like to be able to turn the fans completely off when in windows doing some homework/browsing but i guess 20% should be good enough with my Antec Sonata Elite case (silent).
> 
> My situation: Did everything according to guide-->everything went smoothly--> windforce (4x) fans still capped at 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the software im using is bad or something, or maybe it's the weird mobo that im using idk (workstation version).. But if you could point me to some good software to manage GPU fans OC-wise with? OC Guru that came with the card seems great but won't go below 40% now atleast even if the graph in the software supports lower values (the value is set by moving dots in a graph, which i think is pretty neat)
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated


tell me the cards product number i believe i have the bios for that card i can just mod it to adjust the fans for you and oc if you want.


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> tell me the cards product number i believe i have the bios for that card i can just mod it to adjust the fans for you and oc if you want.


Hey I see you have 660 sli'ed. I currently have a single 660 and was wondering if at 1080p, it's worth getting an additional 660?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> Hey I see you have 660 sli'ed. I currently have a single 660 and was wondering if at 1080p, it's worth getting an additional 660?


definitely in benchmarks sli is 10-15% better than the GTX 770 and if bios modded you will beat the titan in some situations and titan will more than likely be stock. but one of my 3dmark11 was 12034 overall. if you look at my rig you will see the benchmark snapshot.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> Hey I see you have 660 sli'ed. I currently have a single 660 and was wondering if at 1080p, it's worth getting an additional 660?


definitely especially if you know one for a good deal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> definitely especially if you know one for a good deal.


lol i paid 210 for both of my 660's. just installed an ssd now i'm moving my documents and various other folders to my 2tb hd for more room on my ssd


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i paid 210 for both of my 660's. just installed an ssd now i'm moving my documents and various other folders to my 2tb hd for more room on my ssd


That's what I'm talking about. I paid 189 USD a pop for mine from Newegg. That was before shipping to Hawaii.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> That's what I'm talking about. I paid 189 USD a pop for mine from Newegg. That was before shipping to Hawaii.


hell yeah sweet deal versus $500 for a titan that i'm stomping rofl.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hell yeah sweet deal versus $500 for a titan that i'm stomping rofl.


True that.


----------



## carroot1

i think my card is failing from this. No longer plays games and its not overclocked. just voltage moddified


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> i think my card is failing from this. No longer plays games and its not overclocked. just voltage modified


what are the symptoms? do you have artifacts? is your screen tearing? other symptoms you noticed? what card, brand, and model. Did you flash back to stock to see if it was alright.


----------



## MartinHerrman

Hi GT660 owners,

I have put a http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N660-2GD5-OC.html in my HTPC. The noise levels are at an acceptable level, but I would like to lower the fan speed a bit when it is idle. It is now at 30% fan speed with GPU temperature at 25 degrees celsius (room temperature at 19-20 degrees).

I hope you can give me some advise. Is it safe to lower to e.g. 20% fan speed, or do I risk that the fan suddenly stops turning at all? Is 20% a reasonable value, or do you recommend something different?

Note: I don't want to overclock and/or change the voltage levels. Just decrease fan speed a bit..

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Hi GT660 owners,
> 
> I have put a http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N660-2GD5-OC.html in my HTPC. The noise levels are at an acceptable level, but I would like to lower the fan speed a bit when it is idle. It is now at 30% fan speed with GPU temperature at 25 degrees celsius (room temperature at 19-20 degrees).
> 
> I hope you can give me some advise. Is it safe to lower to e.g. 20% fan speed, or do I risk that the fan suddenly stops turning at all? Is 20% a reasonable value, or do you recommend something different?
> 
> Note: I don't want to overclock and/or change the voltage levels. Just decrease fan speed a bit..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


each card is different but you can always set it back to defaults if you back up before you mod so i say give it a try as long as you have a way to cool the card, if it fails, long enough to get it back to default. Now for my personal opinion i think 20% is fine.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Hi GT660 owners,
> 
> I have put a http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N660-2GD5-OC.html in my HTPC. The noise levels are at an acceptable level, but I would like to lower the fan speed a bit when it is idle. It is now at 30% fan speed with GPU temperature at 25 degrees celsius (room temperature at 19-20 degrees).
> 
> I hope you can give me some advise. Is it safe to lower to e.g. 20% fan speed, or do I risk that the fan suddenly stops turning at all? Is 20% a reasonable value, or do you recommend something different?
> 
> Note: I don't want to overclock and/or change the voltage levels. Just decrease fan speed a bit..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


I don't think there is any risk at going to 20%. The chip doesn't get very hot. I do think you have to unlock the card to get to 20% though.


----------



## MartinHerrman

thanks for the quick replies!

@Jugurnot, what do you mean with 'unlock'? Do a BIOS modification? I think I have to do so anyway, because I'm running on Linux and the coolbits trick doesn't work anymore with recent drivers..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I don't think there is any risk at going to 20%. The chip doesn't get very hot. I do think you have to unlock the card to get to 20% though.


he does its 30-70% at default. @MartinHerrman yes you have to mod bios and may i ask which distro? i'm having a issue lol i just installed debian wheezy and it seems grub cant find nouveau table which if i remember is a nvidia driver. could this be caused by having 2 cards installed?


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he does its 30-70% at default. @MartinHerrman
> yes you have to mod bios and may i ask which distro? i'm having a issue lol i just installed debian wheezy and it seems grub cant find nouveau table which if i remember is a nvidia driver. could this be caused by having 2 cards installed?


Thanks for the confirmation!

I'm running Gentoo Linux. For NVidia cards you have two different drivers on Linux. You can go for the Nouveau driver, which is created and maintained by the open source community, or you can go for the proprietary Nvidia driver (the driver is called 'nvidia').

For better performance and cooler cards I advise to use the nvidia proprietary driver. For debian this should help you:

https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers

I don't understand what you mean with "grub cant find nouveau table". What is the exact error message and when does it occur?

BTW, I guess this is off-topic, so if you need help you can also contact me by mail. Just google my name


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation!
> 
> I'm running Gentoo Linux. For NVidia cards you have two different drivers on Linux. You can go for the Nouveau driver, which is created and maintained by the open source community, or you can go for the proprietary Nvidia driver (the driver is called 'nvidia').
> 
> For better performance and cooler cards I advise to use the nvidia proprietary driver. For debian this should help you:
> 
> https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
> 
> I don't understand what you mean with "grub cant find nouveau table". What is the exact error message and when does it occur?
> 
> BTW, I guess this is off-topic, so if you need help you can also contact me by mail. Just google my name


well i caught the issue. at boot grub2 loads kernel madules and nouveau has issues. after research i find that i will have to blacklist the driver. error is:

[ 7.524658] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: 0x8BFF: Init table command not found: 0xA9

i believe the grub hasn't been completely configured for nvidia injection. What i mean is since this was freshly installed it maybe hasn't stored any config settings making it a module attempting to load the cards with no information which can be problematic since grub is expecting to inject data but not finding instructions. Sadly nomodeset doesn't work.


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well i caught the issue. at boot grub2 loads kernel madules and nouveau has issues. after research i find that i will have to blacklist the driver. error is:
> [ 7.524658] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: 0x8BFF: Init table command not found: 0xA9
> 
> i believe the grub hasn't been completely configured for nvidia injection. What i mean is since this was freshly installed it maybe hasn't stored any config settings making it a module attempting to load the cards with no information which can be problematic since grub is expecting to inject data but not finding instructions. Sadly nomodeset doesn't work.


Nvidia and KMS/Nouveau don't like each other. Make sure that you have removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and have installed nvidia-kernel-common (it will blacklist the nouveau driver) and nvidia-kernel-dkms.

This might also be useful:






Note that I'm not into Debian (but I'm happy to see that you choose Debian instead of Ubuntu







)


----------



## Kalasklister

Thanks man!

I don't know if it will be a problem but both should be the exact same card only the second one is bought a year later so might make a difference. Both have been working just fine though in every game that supports SLI. (u can probably forget this i just checked gpuz they are both identical)

Dont know which is the product number but here are all i can find:
GPU: GK106, Device ID: 10DE - 11C0 (from GPUZ)
Model Name: GV-N660OC-2GD, SN133641032888 (from sticker on box)

I would like to have quite a bit of OC capability since i have an extra gpu cooler that came with the case (has a special mount that places it above the gpus from where it sucks air out like a vacuum cleaner) but as you know the fan speed i would like to be able to set as slow as possible, maybe like 5% that they just barely spin because those 100mm beasts make noise no matter how slow they spin. 100% max also appreciated as long as it doesn't damage them too much. And yes i do have sewing machine oil.

I have tested the extra gpu cooler and if i run it on full speed while playing the temps dropped by something like 3 degrees c.

And could you also recommend some software other than afterburner (don't seem to work on windows 8.1, crashes instantly :S, although i think OC Guru from GB should work once the bios is installed)


----------



## Rosco321

Hey Guys

I am hoping someone here can help me, I am running 2 MSI 660'S in SLI but they are not exactly the same. The top card is the factory OC edition and the bottom one is standard, they both have the twin forzr cooler on so they should oc quite well. My issue now is I would prefer not to use the bios modding tool listed on the first page of this topic and I know there is an easier way to do it, but I have no idea where to go looking for it in this topic. Can someone please help me with this, I would really like to try and get these two cards running the same clocks.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

In a bind guys. Long story short. Updated EVGA GTX 660 Superclocked to latest EVGA bios that was sent to me directly from EVGA. Now my pc will not boot. I did however backup my previous bios that came with the card using gpu-z. Just in case something like this happened. Can anyone help ASAP on how to flash back to previous bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosco321*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> I am hoping someone here can help me, I am running 2 MSI 660'S in SLI but they are not exactly the same. The top card is the factory OC edition and the bottom one is standard, they both have the twin forzr cooler on so they should oc quite well. My issue now is I would prefer not to use the bios modding tool listed on the first page of this topic and I know there is an easier way to do it, but I have no idea where to go looking for it in this topic. Can someone please help me with this, I would really like to try and get these two cards running the same clocks.


to get those babies the same you will more than likely have to mod. if you dont want to handle the bios upload them and i will mod them and then you can flash them. if you want the cards to have same stats without modding you can use evga precision but if you need to mod there is Kepler Bios Tweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> I don't know if it will be a problem but both should be the exact same card only the second one is bought a year later so might make a difference. Both have been working just fine though in every game that supports SLI. (u can probably forget this i just checked gpuz they are both identical)
> 
> Dont know which is the product number but here are all i can find:
> GPU: GK106, Device ID: 10DE - 11C0 (from GPUZ)
> Model Name: GV-N660OC-2GD, SN133641032888 (from sticker on box)
> 
> I would like to have quite a bit of OC capability since i have an extra gpu cooler that came with the case (has a special mount that places it above the gpus from where it sucks air out like a vacuum cleaner) but as you know the fan speed i would like to be able to set as slow as possible, maybe like 5% that they just barely spin because those 100mm beasts make noise no matter how slow they spin. 100% max also appreciated as long as it doesn't damage them too much. And yes i do have sewing machine oil.
> 
> I have tested the extra gpu cooler and if i run it on full speed while playing the temps dropped by something like 3 degrees c.
> 
> And could you also recommend some software other than afterburner (don't seem to work on windows 8.1, crashes instantly :S, although i think OC Guru from GB should work once the bios is installed)


use evga precision to control voltage and btw i have that same card gv-n660c-2gd. so i have the bios for it modded already but they can both use the bios if they are identical but for safety reasons when you flash do not use options -4 -5 -6 as if the card matches your card's pci subsystem it will flash normally. and if it doesn't it will let you know and then cancel to protect your card. and lol my fans definitely have 100% off on them. now i will send you 2 of them. one for my current oc if you are feeling bold. and one with just the fans set. you should be able to install these on both so let me know if any issues and btw use an oc software, if you use my oc'ed bios, andset the power limit at 166ish area that seemed to be the sweet spot

moddedgigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Nvidia and KMS/Nouveau don't like each other. Make sure that you have removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and have installed nvidia-kernel-common (it will blacklist the nouveau driver) and nvidia-kernel-dkms.
> 
> This might also be useful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not into Debian (but I'm happy to see that you choose Debian instead of Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol me too. and i cant make it past boot with this lol. I am planning on installing the steamos repo's . lol i figured steamos ****ed up debian kinda with that root issue for me. so i figured i go to the source then update to a steamos so that i am definitely root. i love linuxmint15


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> In a bind guys. Long story short. Updated EVGA GTX 660 Superclocked to latest EVGA bios that was sent to me directly from EVGA. Now my pc will not boot. I did however backup my previous bios that came with the card using gpu-z. Just in case something like this happened. Can anyone help ASAP on how to flash back to previous bios?


if that is the uefi bios you may be able to flash back but i'm not to sure you can boot with internal graphics and then install the card when the system is live though dont plug power supply into the cardas the mobo should give the card enough power to get flashed and if not then plug power in after you plug the card in and please dont be wet or touching other components. you can reflash that bios from evga it should work.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I am going to pull the card out and put it in another system. Then attempt to flash back. I just need the exact know how. Since it talks about modding bios in this thread. Don't want to do that. Just want to flash back to previous bios. Like I said. I did save the bios from gpu-z.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I am going to pull the card out and put it in another system. Then attempt to flash back. I just need the exact know how. Since it talks about modding bios in this thread. Don't want to do that. Just want to flash back to previous bios. Like I said. I did save the bios from gpu-z.


samething here really just install nvflash and put the bios in the same folder. then press shift and right click and select open command window here. enter this:

nvflash --protectoff #after that clears then enter this:

nvflash Whateverbiosname.rom #though note that if you have more than 1 card in then you will have assigned index numbers. usually pci x16 slot is assigned 0 and pci x8 is assigned 1. when that is the case and we put that card second since its not working right then it is assigned 1 so to execute flash to tha card is:

nvflash --protectoff # this will prompt you which card and this is where you can learn what card is tagged where. Once known then you execute index flashing which goes as follows:

nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom # while it can be noted that there are options that can be used like -4 -5 -6 those codesw should not really be used in multicard systems if at all. as -4 -5 -6 is forced flashing so if you have the wrong bios it will force it to load it and that can brick your card. and the only way to get it back would be to force your original bios back.


----------



## carroot1

I have fixed the crashing just needed to update bioshock. Although I am still unable to overclock my card to any degree after doing the bios unlock. I am fully sure that it is running at 1.2v but it will be stable after any minor overclocking.

Computer specs:
Intel i5-3470 3.20GHz
PSU Corsair cx500
EVGA GTX 660 SC
8GB Ram
2TB HDD

I think i just have a non overclockable card.


----------



## carroot1

This is what happens after i try running heaven with overclocked settings


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> I have fixed the crashing just needed to update bioshock. Although I am still unable to overclock my card to any degree after doing the bios unlock. I am fully sure that it is running at 1.2v but it will be stable after any minor overclocking.
> 
> Computer specs:
> Intel i5-3470 3.20GHz
> PSU Corsair cx500
> EVGA GTX 660 SC
> 8GB Ram
> 2TB HDD
> 
> I think i just have a non overclockable card.


i know the sweet spot for you just zip the bios and post it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Nvidia and KMS/Nouveau don't like each other. Make sure that you have removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and have installed nvidia-kernel-common (it will blacklist the nouveau driver) and nvidia-kernel-dkms.
> 
> This might also be useful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not into Debian (but I'm happy to see that you choose Debian instead of Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


give me the source for those package as the us deb source doesn't have it.


----------



## carroot1

here is the zip

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> here is the zip
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file


one sec leaving linux now.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hell yeah sweet deal versus $500 for a titan that i'm stomping rofl.


Where can you did a titan for $500? I want one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Where can you did a titan for $500? I want one.


ebay.com guys are grabbing them and selling them you have to sort through the mess but you can find them.


----------



## Kalasklister

Got all the software working and flashed your rom successfully (i think) but there is still a yellow line at 40% on my fan in evega even if i got the other card out of the case completely.(did this because it was ironically the second newer card that has a serious resonance problem that will be dealt with once i get this working properly, until then it is not allowed to operate inside my personal computer)

Am i ******ed or what? How am i supposed to unlock this soab? Maybe them folks at Gb thought up something extra clever to prevent any other overclocking on this card than their own. I am beginning to suspect that even if i can get the bios to lower than 40% the friggin fans wont spin any slower than that damn 1200+ rpm because of some bull**** hardware config on the damn fans








What on earth was i thinking buying something that was already clocked....









Please give me full ****** instructions on how to unlock a gpu.







:arrowhead:1eyed2


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the source for those package as the us deb source doesn't have it.


I think you need to enable the contrib and non-free repositories. Just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file.

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63380

BTW, if you are quite new to linux, but want to explore, arch linux might be an option for you. It will take some time to learn, but then you will understand what linux is all about. As a gentoo user (which does have a wiki and lots of howto's as well) I use the arch linux documentation a lot 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FAQ

If you want to have steam support, you should install ubuntu 12.10:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1504-QHXN-8366

But steam can be installed on basically every linux system (I am running it on gentoo, a friend runs it on linux mint).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> I think you need to enable the contrib and non-free repositories. Just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
> 
> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63380
> 
> BTW, if you are quite new to linux, but want to explore, arch linux might be an option for you. It will take some time to learn, but then you will understand what linux is all about. As a gentoo user (which does have a wiki and lots of howto's as well) I use the arch linux documentation a lot
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FAQ
> 
> If you want to have steam support, you should install ubuntu 12.10:
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1504-QHXN-8366
> 
> But steam can be installed on basically every linux system (I am running it on gentoo, a friend runs it on linux mint).


i'm not new to linux but i am to steamos rofl and i added the stable us repo's from the us.deb.org repo's. lol i may do it from linuxmint since that is my platform that i love as installing wheezy then installing steamos is a pain i broke grub because wheezy refused to load lib1.so and i guess i can go ubuntu since i have that iso from when i used to have it lol. btw steam is running off debian really that article is about the normal launcher.


----------



## carroot1

I'm having trouble unlocking my voltage, I did everything but it says "Hmm? Could not find the voltage offsets"


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> I'm having trouble unlocking my voltage, I did everything but it says "Hmm? Could not find the voltage offsets"


if its then same card as the first then backup the bios and then flash the same bios you used on the first card.


----------



## carroot1

Finally done overclocking for the night just thought i'd post this

Capture.PNG 884k .PNG file


----------



## djthrottleboi

i set your clock higher than that. you can get a higher clock. mine runs at 1202MHz. combined with my 4.9GHz oc on the cpu and my modded gigabyte 660 i got this:


----------



## carroot1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i set your clock higher than that. you can get a higher clock. mine runs at 1202MHz. combined with my 4.9GHz oc on the cpu and my modded gigabyte 660 i got this:


My boost clock will only go to 1241mhz. Anything higher and it will crash.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> My boost clock will only go to 1241mhz. Anything higher and it will crash.


ok what i mean is run it at 1202 to balance it with the mem clock.


----------



## kipdynamite

I feel your pain as I have the same card with f30 bios. I can change the fan profiles using KBT so I think it is possible. KGB does not work with this card it says unable to find voltage offsets. This makes me think gigabyte has done something tricky with the bios. I am struggling to change TDP, seems no matter what I enter into the bios using KBT, nothing really changes in real TDP limits. Best overclock I can get is 1175. Any voltage adjustments in KBT and the card is really unstable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> I feel your pain as I have the same card with f30 bios. I can change the fan profiles using KBT so I think it is possible. KGB does not work with this card it says unable to find voltage offsets. This makes me think gigabyte has done something tricky with the bios. I am struggling to change TDP, seems no matter what I enter into the bios using KBT, nothing really changes in real TDP limits. Best overclock I can get is 1175. Any voltage adjustments in KBT and the card is really unstable.


give me the bios i will set yours like i did his. I have a gigabyte card as well GV-N660OC-2GD gtx 660 and i found the sweet spot also you can change the power limit in overclocking software after the mod to stabilize the card.


----------



## Kalasklister

Ah ok thanks. Serves me right for being the biggest douche on the internet.
1. Go to forum with awesome people
2. Rage and rant like a litte bi****
3. Ask for help
4. Get pissed when it's not working and rage som more
+ blame the manufacturer because it can never be you own fault in this world.
5. Brag about it to the people on the forums and expect more help









Sorry guys i should buy an evg card like the rest of you. My only wish is really to get those fans spinning at something like 700rpm where the pitch of the noise is reasonable. 4x 1200rpm just makes it impossible for me to work in a quiet environment. I mean they are already clocked a bit so wth...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Ah ok thanks. Serves me right for being the biggest douche on the internet.
> 1. Go to forum with awesome people
> 2. Rage and rant like a litte bi****
> 3. Ask for help
> 4. Get pissed when it's not working and rage som more
> + blame the manufacturer because it can never be you own fault in this world.
> 5. Brag about it to the people on the forums and expect more help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys i should buy an evg card like the rest of you. My only wish is really to get those fans spinning at something like 700rpm where the pitch of the noise is reasonable. 4x 1200rpm just makes it impossible for me to work in a quiet environment. I mean they are already clocked a bit so wth...


give me the bios i can set it so you can lower the fans


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the bios i will set yours like i did his. I have a gigabyte card as well GV-N660OC-2GD gtx 660 and i found the sweet spot also you can change the power limit in overclocking software after the mod to stabilize the card.


Okay, bios is sent to you. I did try changing the power target values in KBT and then the sliders in EVGA but never did seem to draw any more power before throttling. Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with for it. Note this bios maybe different than yours, this F30 is not listed on the website, probably because it is for the crappy Elpida memory chips they have started using on the card. The other bioses Gig lists are provided for either Hynix or Samsung memory.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Okay, bios is sent to you. I did try changing the power target values in KBT and then the sliders in EVGA but never did seem to draw any more power before throttling. Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with for it. Note this bios maybe different than yours, this F30 is not listed on the website, probably because it is for the crappy Elpida memory chips they have started using on the card. The other bioses Gig lists are provided for either Hynix or Samsung memory.


you will like this i sent the bios and try setting the power limit around 116 as that is the sweet spot i believe and i upped you mem clock and core clock for you so you dont need to oc anymore unless you want to.


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will like this i sent the bios and try setting the power limit around 116 as that is the sweet spot i believe and i upped you mem clock and core clock for you so you dont need to oc anymore unless you want to.


Great! Thx and will report back once I have some time to play with it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Great! Thx and will report back once I have some time to play with it.


k dont raise any voltages


----------



## carroot1

Final overclock for my 2 gtx 660s











+ Rep to DJThrottleboi


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carroot1*
> 
> Final overclock for my 2 gtx 660s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep to DJThrottleboi


that is very good. congrats on the oc. btw to give rep you click the rep button on the bottom of my post.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Ah ok thanks. Serves me right for being the biggest douche on the internet.
> 1. Go to forum with awesome people
> 2. Rage and rant like a litte bi****
> 3. Ask for help
> 4. Get pissed when it's not working and rage som more
> + blame the manufacturer because it can never be you own fault in this world.
> 5. Brag about it to the people on the forums and expect more help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys i should buy an evg card like the rest of you. My only wish is really to get those fans spinning at something like 700rpm where the pitch of the noise is reasonable. 4x 1200rpm just makes it impossible for me to work in a quiet environment. I mean they are already clocked a bit so wth...


Go watercooled! You can do the H100 mod. Lots of people singing its praises.









DjThrottle should be able to help you if you dont want to spend more $$$ on liquid cooling.


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> each card is different but you can always set it back to defaults if you back up before you mod so i say give it a try as long as you have a way to cool the card, if it fails, long enough to get it back to default. Now for my personal opinion i think 20% is fine.


Well, I just did a successful bios backup (using nvflash that I could download from the MSI download page of my card), made the modification for minimal fan speed from 30 to 15% using kepler bios tweaker and flashed the new bios again using nvflash. No need to overrule anything, went very smooth.

Idle it is now running at 15 to 17% with slightly higher temperature (increase from 25 to 28 degrees or so).

Next, I started the Unigine Valley benchmark which is running now for about 30 minutes. Temperature increased to (according to nvidia-smi) 78 degrees celsius at a fan speed of 43%.

According to specs the card can run up to 97 degrees, so these temps are safe. But is it normal to have 78 degrees and run only 43%? I would have expected to have the temperature around 50 to 60 degrees and fan speed at let's say 60-70%.

Can you please advise on what is a normal temperature/fan speed when at high load?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Under full load, both my cards stay around 63 degrees and I have the fans set between 70-80 percent. But each computer is different.


----------



## vilius572

Does anyone else have this annoying rattle noise on stock cooler?


----------



## Kalasklister

gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Well, I just did a successful bios backup (using nvflash that I could download from the MSI download page of my card), made the modification for minimal fan speed from 30 to 15% using kepler bios tweaker and flashed the new bios again using nvflash. No need to overrule anything, went very smooth.
> 
> Idle it is now running at 15 to 17% with slightly higher temperature (increase from 25 to 28 degrees or so).
> 
> Next, I started the Unigine Valley benchmark which is running now for about 30 minutes. Temperature increased to (according to nvidia-smi) 78 degrees celsius at a fan speed of 43%.
> 
> According to specs the card can run up to 97 degrees, so these temps are safe. But is it normal to have 78 degrees and run only 43%? I would have expected to have the temperature around 50 to 60 degrees and fan speed at let's say 60-70%.
> 
> Can you please advise on what is a normal temperature/fan speed when at high load?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you have to push and see what works and set a fan speed profile so it cranks with higher temps. like this at 30C/ 15% fan speed and at 60C/ 75% fan speed. use like afterburner or evga precision to set the profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


fans are set to 10% to 100%. i oc'ed this one last time so dont forget to monitor temps it may get really hot if pushed then if that is the case set a custom fan profile in an overclocking software so that its quiet when idle and strong when pushed as you wont hear it in a game or anything.

its negative 36F here in milwaukee, wi so my internet has been down but i'm back now


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to push and see what works and set a fan speed profile so it cranks with higher temps. like this at 30C/ 15% fan speed and at 60C/ 75% fan speed. use like afterburner or evga precision to set the profile.
> fans are set to 10% to 100%. i oc'ed this one last time so dont forget to monitor temps it may get really hot if pushed then if that is the case set a custom fan profile in an overclocking software so that its quiet when idle and strong when pushed as you wont hear it in a game or anything.
> 
> its negative 36F here in milwaukee, wi so my internet has been down but i'm back now


I would love to create a custom profile, but fortunately (







) I'm on Linux and NVidia decided to stop providing coolbits advanced settings..

So I think I have some options to decrease temperature at full load:

Increase idle fan speed (then fan speed at load is increased as well) => noise increase at idle
Underclock and lower voltage => decrease performance under load
Accept the current situation
Perform other bigger mods (case mods? lower case temp? water cooling?) => no, I'm not - and btw, case temp is ok
... any ideas?
BTW, today the machine didn't want to boot. Linux kernel stopped when accessing HDMI sound device on the video card. My guess: cold boot at 15% fan speed doesn't spin up fan at all and the card stops. So I'll investigate tonight and flash with 20 of 25% minimal fan speed.

LOL  36F is different than my situation, happy that you are back online again! I'm located in Europe, it should be cold here, but we have +10 degrees celsius during the day and no freeze during the night..


----------



## Jugurnot

Hi fellow 660 owners.

I'm looking to build an mITX build with my 660, but not sure what processor I should match it up with. How cheap can I go before the gpu gets bottlenecked?

I dont have a board yet either, but that is something I wont be cheaping out on. I have my eyes on this guy
ASRockz77e

Let me know what you guys think!

EDIT: I may already have the answer to my own question. For the price and performance I've gotten out of my 3570k, I should just get another of those. Leaves a lot of room for an upgrade later on.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hi fellow 660 owners.
> 
> I'm looking to build an mITX build with my 660, but not sure what processor I should match it up with. *How cheap can I go before the gpu gets bottlenecked?*


depends on the game.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> depends on the game.


Battlefield 4 mainly, titanfall when it comes out


----------



## wh0kn0ws

My 2500k at stock clocks doesn't bottleneck my two 660's. I play battlefield 4 and I get 99% usage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> I would love to create a custom profile, but fortunately (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm on Linux and NVidia decided to stop providing coolbits advanced settings..
> 
> So I think I have some options to decrease temperature at full load:
> 
> Increase idle fan speed (then fan speed at load is increased as well) => noise increase at idle
> Underclock and lower voltage => decrease performance under load
> Accept the current situation
> Perform other bigger mods (case mods? lower case temp? water cooling?) => no, I'm not - and btw, case temp is ok
> ... any ideas?
> BTW, today the machine didn't want to boot. Linux kernel stopped when accessing HDMI sound device on the video card. My guess: cold boot at 15% fan speed doesn't spin up fan at all and the card stops. So I'll investigate tonight and flash with 20 of 25% minimal fan speed.
> 
> LOL  36F is different than my situation, happy that you are back online again! I'm located in Europe, it should be cold here, but we have +10 degrees celsius during the day and no freeze during the night..


yeah -36 killed my router lol. justr got a new one and as for linux i have no idea what states our fans are in lol i cant even get sli to work on linux. if you know how to do it let me know


----------



## najiro

Hey guys! It's been a while since I replied here. I don't have my GTX 660 anymore, gotten myself a GTX 770 OC now








GTX 660 can handle AC4 but GTX 770 can surely do the job better without crying the fans LOL. Did a year with my GTX 660 and I could conclude it does well at 1080p resolutions in all available games today.
Best to pair a GTX 660 with an i5 at least, it will be good for any game including BF4


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah -36 killed my router lol. justr got a new one and as for linux i have no idea what states our fans are in lol i cant even get sli to work on linux. if you know how to do it let me know


You should overclock the router and run some server software on it to keep it warm and safe 

About sli:

Code:



Code:


nvidia-xconfig  --sli=AA

create an xorg.conf, put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot your system.

Check the result:

Code:



Code:


$ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
  Attribute 'SLIMode' (arch:0.0): AA 
    'SLIMode' is a string attribute.
    'SLIMode' is a read-only attribute.
    'SLIMode' can use the following target types: X Screen.

Do you have a 1 monitor setup?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> You should overclock the router and run some server software on it to keep it warm and safe
> 
> About sli:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidia-xconfig  --sli=AA
> 
> create an xorg.conf, put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot your system.
> 
> Check the result:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
> Attribute 'SLIMode' (arch:0.0): AA
> 'SLIMode' is a string attribute.
> 'SLIMode' is a read-only attribute.
> 'SLIMode' can use the following target types: X Screen.
> 
> Do you have a 1 monitor setup?


i have 2 monitors plugged in the first card does it only support 1 monitor?


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have 2 monitors plugged in the first card does it only support 1 monitor?


As far as I can find out without having a SLI setup myself: yes, unfortunately nvidia drivers do not support SLI mode on dual head setup. Read the 'other notes and requirements':

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/331.20/README/sli.html

What might be an option is to create two xorg.conf files:
1. SLI + 1 monitor enable and 1 monitor disabled
2. disable SLI, but enable dual monitor, e.g. using TwinView: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/chapter-13.html

Next, find a way to switch between the two configs, e.g.:

"_X.org (like XFree86 before it) provides a limited ability for users to choose between several configuration files that are preset by the system administrator. If you pass the -config argument to the server (e.g. startx -- -config foo) or set the XORGCONFIG environment variable, then the server looks for a configuration file called /etc/X11/$XORGCONFIG (no absolute paths or .. allowed)._"

The open source nouveau driver is not an option yet, it doesn't support SLI at all..

hopefully nvidia will improve this in the (near) future!


----------



## MartinHerrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> I would love to create a custom profile, but fortunately (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm on Linux and NVidia decided to stop providing coolbits advanced settings..
> 
> So I think I have some options to decrease temperature at full load:
> 
> Increase idle fan speed (then fan speed at load is increased as well) => noise increase at idle
> Underclock and lower voltage => decrease performance under load
> Accept the current situation
> Perform other bigger mods (case mods? lower case temp? water cooling?) => no, I'm not - and btw, case temp is ok
> ... any ideas?
> BTW, today the machine didn't want to boot. Linux kernel stopped when accessing HDMI sound device on the video card. My guess: cold boot at 15% fan speed doesn't spin up fan at all and the card stops. So I'll investigate tonight and flash with 20 of 25% minimal fan speed.
> 
> LOL  36F is different than my situation, happy that you are back online again! I'm located in Europe, it should be cold here, but we have +10 degrees celsius during the day and no freeze during the night..


Ok, update. Even with stock bios I had the boot issue today twice (out of 2 cold boot attempts). The good news is that if I just wait for a short while, it continues booting. So hopefully this is a kernel bug and I can just get back to 15% minimal fan speed 

The other news: I have rerun the unigine valley benchmark. Previous result with modified bios:

"_Next, I started the Unigine Valley benchmark which is running now for about 30 minutes. Temperature increased to (according to nvidia-smi) 78 degrees celsius at a fan speed of 43%._"

Today it was at 46% and 71 degrees. It is a difference (influenced by different room temperature), but not that big that I cannot use the modified bios. So.. "accept the current situation" seems to be the best option after all!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinHerrman*
> 
> Ok, update. Even with stock bios I had the boot issue today twice (out of 2 cold boot attempts). The good news is that if I just wait for a short while, it continues booting. So hopefully this is a kernel bug and I can just get back to 15% minimal fan speed
> 
> The other news: I have rerun the unigine valley benchmark. Previous result with modified bios:
> 
> "Next, I started the Unigine Valley benchmark which is running now for about 30 minutes. Temperature increased to (according to nvidia-smi) 78 degrees celsius at a fan speed of 43%."
> 
> Today it was at 46% and 71 degrees. It is a difference (influenced by different room temperature), but not that big that I cannot use the modified bios. So.. "accept the current situation" seems to be the best option after all!


well for the steamos session i installed on ubuntu i could only use 1 screen anyway so i'm in the same boat accept the current situation lol

ATTN: NVFLASH USERS DO NOT FLASH WITH OPTIONS -4 -5 -6 UNLESS YOU ARE SURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT BIOS AS THIS WILL FORCE AN INCORRECT BIOS ONTO YOUR CARD.


----------



## shiroureda

Hey everyone








Pretty new here!

I was following the guide to OC my GTX 660's (I have 2) and for 1 of them it worked beautifully. Unfortunately, my other card is somewhat dead right now and I was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot whether or not its recoverable...

The two GTX 660's I have are the ASUS OC ones but since I bought them at different times, the BIOS versions they came with are different.
Me being the genius that I am assumed that I could flash both with the same unlocked bios which turned out to pretty much brick one of them.
I backed up the bios on the bricked one as recommended but when I try to reflash in via DOS, there's no video output from the card (HDMI). I've tried redownloading the same BIOS version from the VGA BIOS repository with no luck









When I put both my cards in with the successfully flashed one as the primary, I get BSOD's and Windows keeps telling me to repair my installation. I'm running Windows 8.1 by the way (Probably not the biggest of deals







). The system boots fine if I remove the failed card. If I use the failed card with the same bios (unlocked and stock) version as the successful card, I get artifacts and squigglies everywhere









Does anyone think they could help me? Any assistance would be very appreciated! Thanks in advance for taking your time to read through my issue!

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## Januario

Hey everybody, 1st of all is great to see this kind of comunity to help each other is really nice








But now for the problem i had...
Iam also a owner of GTX 660 non ti, the problem is that i followed the tutorial of the 1st post exacly, when i mod my graphic card with the "new" bios then restart the PC
When i try to enter in the Windows it will give me a Blue Screen of Death, at 1st i though it was the system32 that didnt accept the change of the graphic card, so i formated
the computer and there i could enter in the windows, BUT! when i install the nvidea drivers then restart it will give me the same problem again...

Can someone help me out here, iam really looking forward to do this mod to my graphic card...
I hope you guys could help me out from this situacion

Edit: My graphic card is MSI GTX 660 TF III, now i cant go in the windows because it gives me always Blue Screens...








Also i saw it in the youtube (it was for 660ti but the processed it is almost simulair) that the guy in the final for flash he didnt in nvflash this " -4 -5 -6" maybe that option it was make the blue screen for me... any chance to redo the flash ?

Cheers


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Januario*
> 
> Hey everybody, 1st of all is great to see this kind of comunity to help each other is really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now for the problem i had...
> Iam also a owner of GTX 660 non ti, the problem is that i followed the tutorial of the 1st post exacly, when i mod my graphic card with the "new" bios then restart the PC
> When i try to enter in the Windows it will give me a Blue Screen of Death, at 1st i though it was the system32 that didnt accept the change of the graphic card, so i formated
> the computer and there i could enter in the windows, BUT! when i install the nvidea drivers then restart it will give me the same problem again...
> 
> Can someone help me out here, iam really looking forward to do this mod to my graphic card...
> I hope you guys could help me out from this situacion
> 
> Edit: My graphic card is MSI GTX 660 TF III, now i cant go in the windows because it gives me always Blue Screens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i saw it in the youtube (it was for 660ti but the processed it is almost simulair) that the guy in the final for flash he didnt in nvflash this " -4 -5 -6" maybe that option it was make the blue screen for me... any chance to redo the flash ?
> 
> Cheers


give me the cards product number or the part number and the bios for the card as you may have flashed the wrong bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty new here!
> 
> I was following the guide to OC my GTX 660's (I have 2) and for 1 of them it worked beautifully. Unfortunately, my other card is somewhat dead right now and I was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot whether or not its recoverable...
> 
> The two GTX 660's I have are the ASUS OC ones but since I bought them at different times, the BIOS versions they came with are different.
> Me being the genius that I am assumed that I could flash both with the same unlocked bios which turned out to pretty much brick one of them.
> I backed up the bios on the bricked one as recommended but when I try to reflash in via DOS, there's no video output from the card (HDMI). I've tried redownloading the same BIOS version from the VGA BIOS repository with no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put both my cards in with the successfully flashed one as the primary, I get BSOD's and Windows keeps telling me to repair my installation. I'm running Windows 8.1 by the way (Probably not the biggest of deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The system boots fine if I remove the failed card. If I use the failed card with the same bios (unlocked and stock) version as the successful card, I get artifacts and squigglies everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think they could help me? Any assistance would be very appreciated! Thanks in advance for taking your time to read through my issue!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


try creating a bootdisk to flash from boot if that does not work then give me the bios and let me see what i can do with it. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-for-flashing-bios-of-nvidia-gpu.119955/

It is usually best to be sure you read the last 5 pages on a thread to make sure you dont make the mistakes others made as there will always be people that failed.


----------



## Januario

there ya go, i uploaded to mediafire:
https://www.mediafire.com/?uzpacwcqdrafebo


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Januario*
> 
> there ya go, i uploaded to mediafire:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?uzpacwcqdrafebo


remodding it now was gone for a bit but back now. your bios that you modded was no good and options -4 -5 -6 forced it into the card anyway. so you will have to force a new one in with those options. pat attention to the checksum values as the first 2 value have to match the values in the parenthesis for example:

F3-[F3]

like that.

mybios660.zip 360k .zip file


you may have to make a bootdisk if you can get into windows or just flash without nvidia drivers installed if that works for you. if you open your modded bios in kepler bio tweaker you will notice that your checksum is red. it means the bios is corrupted.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try creating a bootdisk to flash from boot if that does not work then give me the bios and let me see what i can do with it. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-for-flashing-bios-of-nvidia-gpu.119955/


Thanks for your quick reply dj!

I've tried flashing it from boot by putting the dos compatible nvflash with the rom on a bootable usb. I'm not entirely sure what went wrong ): One thing that was strange was that when I tried to kgb the failed card's extracted rom, it complained that it couldn't find the end of the bios. This was the case with the one I downloaded from the repository as well..

Anyway, here is the link to the bios I was using http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143679/Asus.GTX660.2048.130412.rom.
Its the same size and version as the one I extracted.

Thanks again for your help!

Cheeres,
Shiro


----------



## Januario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> remodding it now was gone for a bit but back now. your bios that you modded was no good and options -4 -5 -6 forced it into the card anyway. so you will have to force a new one in with those options. pat attention to the checksum values as the first 2 value have to match the values in the parenthesis for example:
> F3-[F3]
> 
> like that.
> 
> mybios660.zip 360k .zip file
> 
> you may have to make a bootdisk if you can get into windows or just flash without nvidia drivers installed if that works for you. if you open your modded bios in kepler bio tweaker you will notice that your checksum is red. it means the bios is corrupted.


I made with nvflash again and i made it! VDDC is 1.212v








btw this bios was modded right ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Januario*
> 
> I made with nvflash again and i made it! VDDC is 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this bios was modded right ?


yes look at your mem clock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply dj!
> 
> I've tried flashing it from boot by putting the dos compatible nvflash with the rom on a bootable usb. I'm not entirely sure what went wrong ): One thing that was strange was that when I tried to kgb the failed card's extracted rom, it complained that it couldn't find the end of the bios. This was the case with the one I downloaded from the repository as well..
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to the bios I was using http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143679/Asus.GTX660.2048.130412.rom.
> Its the same size and version as the one I extracted.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Cheeres,
> Shiro


here you go try this and if it doesn't work then just flash the original bios

asusbios.zip 52k .zip file


to all thread readers i apologize for the double post lol trying to earn rep isn't easy so i am kinda slow right now.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go try this and if it doesn't work then just flash the original bios
> 
> asusbios.zip 52k .zip file
> 
> 
> to all thread readers i apologize for the double post lol trying to earn rep isn't easy so i am kinda slow right now.


Hey dj, thanks again for the help.
I've tried flashing the card with both the drivers you included in the attachment and it still refuses to boot. Every time I boot up, it just BSOD's out complaining about bad pool headers. Do you have any more suggestions? I've tried flashing the original bios as well..

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hey dj, thanks again for the help.
> I've tried flashing the card with both the drivers you included in the attachment and it still refuses to boot. Every time I boot up, it just BSOD's out complaining about bad pool headers. Do you have any more suggestions? I've tried flashing the original bios as well..
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


give me the product number for your card or the part number and try booting without the card in

also something you can try is booting in to the system without the gpu. then plug the gpu in to the mobo witout the power plug and try flashing. if that doesn't work go to device manager and scan for hardware if it doesn't see it then plug the power cord in to the gpu and then scan if the card shows up then flash the bios and see if that worked.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty new here!
> 
> I was following the guide to OC my GTX 660's (I have 2) and for 1 of them it worked beautifully. Unfortunately, my other card is somewhat dead right now and I was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot whether or not its recoverable...
> 
> The two GTX 660's I have are the ASUS OC ones but since I bought them at different times, the BIOS versions they came with are different.
> Me being the genius that I am assumed that I could flash both with the same unlocked bios which turned out to pretty much brick one of them.
> I backed up the bios on the bricked one as recommended but when I try to reflash in via DOS, there's no video output from the card (HDMI). I've tried redownloading the same BIOS version from the VGA BIOS repository with no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put both my cards in with the successfully flashed one as the primary, I get BSOD's and Windows keeps telling me to repair my installation. I'm running Windows 8.1 by the way (Probably not the biggest of deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The system boots fine if I remove the failed card. If I use the failed card with the same bios (unlocked and stock) version as the successful card, I get artifacts and squigglies everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think they could help me? Any assistance would be very appreciated! Thanks in advance for taking your time to read through my issue!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


Unfortunately I had this happen to me a few weeks ago. Two cards bought at slightly different times, with 2 different sets of bios. When I "thought" I backed up my bios somehow it saved an incomplete version (?) normal size was 96kb but only @62kb was saved. Check to make sure your saved bios is the correct size. Also for some strange reason my version of bios wasn't included in the techpowerup vga bios database so I couldn't replace it with one of those. If you see that your bios are incomplete, and techpowerup doesn't have your specific bios; post your specific version of bios on here and I'm quite sure someone will have it and send it to you. My cards are the EVGA gtx 660 sc version, but for some reason the bios version I had was for the gtx 660 sig 2 ftw. When flashed with those bios my card began working again, but with the gtx 660 sc bios (any of them) I would get the problems you described. My thought is that the back up bios you have are either incomplete or corrupted, and you just need to get a complete version from someone. Post your cards model number and original bios version and I will see if I can find them or hopefully someone else will have that version. I'm sure you will have luck with that on your card as mine did the same thing.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the product number for your card or the part number and try booting without the card in
> 
> also something you can try is booting in to the system without the gpu. then plug the gpu in to the mobo witout the power plug and try flashing. if that doesn't work go to device manager and scan for hardware if it doesn't see it then plug the power cord in to the gpu and then scan if the card shows up then flash the bios and see if that worked.


Hi dj,

How would I obtain the part number?

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Unfortunately I had this happen to me a few weeks ago. Two cards bought at slightly different times, with 2 different sets of bios. When I "thought" I backed up my bios somehow it saved an incomplete version (?) normal size was 96kb but only @62kb was saved. Check to make sure your saved bios is the correct size. Also for some strange reason my version of bios wasn't included in the techpowerup vga bios database so I couldn't replace it with one of those. If you see that your bios are incomplete, and techpowerup doesn't have your specific bios; post your specific version of bios on here and I'm quite sure someone will have it and send it to you. My cards are the EVGA gtx 660 sc version, but for some reason the bios version I had was for the gtx 660 sig 2 ftw. When flashed with those bios my card began working again, but with the gtx 660 sc bios (any of them) I would get the problems you described. My thought is that the back up bios you have are either incomplete or corrupted, and you just need to get a complete version from someone. Post your cards model number and original bios version and I will see if I can find them or hopefully someone else will have that version. I'm sure you will have luck with that on your card as mine did the same thing.


Hey red,

I saw your post regarding your issue and I'm starting to think that's exactly the issue I'm having. The rom for my failed card (extracted and the one on the site) is around 63kb.

The card I have is ASUS GTX660 DC O2 2GB and the version I'm looking for is 80.06.58.00.04. I've noticed that this is similar to the version you had... Is it just the card with this bios faulty?

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the product number for your card or the part number and try booting without the card in
> 
> also something you can try is booting in to the system without the gpu. then plug the gpu in to the mobo witout the power plug and try flashing. if that doesn't work go to device manager and scan for hardware if it doesn't see it then plug the power cord in to the gpu and then scan if the card shows up then flash the bios and see if that worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dj,
> 
> How would I obtain the part number?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

If you mean the bios version, just download GPU-Z and it will give you the information for the card


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> If you mean the bios version, just download GPU-Z and it will give you the information for the card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> If you mean the bios version, just download GPU-Z and it will give you the information for the card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Unfortunately I had this happen to me a few weeks ago. Two cards bought at slightly different times, with 2 different sets of bios. When I "thought" I backed up my bios somehow it saved an incomplete version (?) normal size was 96kb but only @62kb was saved. Check to make sure your saved bios is the correct size. Also for some strange reason my version of bios wasn't included in the techpowerup vga bios database so I couldn't replace it with one of those. If you see that your bios are incomplete, and techpowerup doesn't have your specific bios; post your specific version of bios on here and I'm quite sure someone will have it and send it to you. My cards are the EVGA gtx 660 sc version, but for some reason the bios version I had was for the gtx 660 sig 2 ftw. When flashed with those bios my card began working again, but with the gtx 660 sc bios (any of them) I would get the problems you described. My thought is that the back up bios you have are either incomplete or corrupted, and you just need to get a complete version from someone. Post your cards model number and original bios version and I will see if I can find them or hopefully someone else will have that version. I'm sure you will have luck with that on your card as mine did the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the product number for your card or the part number and try booting without the card in
> 
> also something you can try is booting in to the system without the gpu. then plug the gpu in to the mobo witout the power plug and try flashing. if that doesn't work go to device manager and scan for hardware if it doesn't see it then plug the power cord in to the gpu and then scan if the card shows up then flash the bios and see if that worked.


Hi red,

Here's a screenshot of the gpu-z output for the card that's not working.. The BIOS version says 80.06.10.00.10 but in nvflash it tells me its 80.06.58.00.04.




Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quick question, are you using the latest version of nvflash? For some reason my card wouldn't allow me to flash with the older version. Also, which version of those bios was originally on the card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hi dj,
> 
> How would I obtain the part number?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


it is on the card the product number or part number are the same thing but different companies use one or the other. Its clear you have the correct bios


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is on the card the product number or part number are the same thing but different companies use one or the other. Its clear you have the correct bios


Hey dj,

This is the exact model of the card I got. Would this help you in identifying it?
http://products.ncix.com/detail/asus-geforce-gtx-660-oc-directcu-1020mhz-2gb-6-0ghz-gddr5-2xdvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-video-card-de-76367-1019.htm

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

I'm assuming you want to get the .58 version off and replace it with the .10 version. I looked on techpowerup and see that they have several versions of these bios in their database.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Quick question, are you using the latest version of nvflash? For some reason my card wouldn't allow me to flash with the older version. Also, which version of those bios was originally on the card?


Hey red,

I tried using an older version of nvflash but it couldn't detect my card so I downloaded a newer one. I was able to flash the other 660 fine so I don't think the version of nvflash is the matter









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I'm assuming you want to get the .58 version off and replace it with the .10 version. I looked on techpowerup and see that they have several versions of these bios in their database.


Hey red,

I've tried the 0.10 version and boy does it hate me @[email protected] Only the DC 2O ones work (The others have a different model number).









Anything outside of the .58 won't boot past POST









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is on the card the product number or part number are the same thing but different companies use one or the other. Its clear you have the correct bios


Hey dj

The part no is 90YV0392-M0NA00 and the model is GTX660-DC2I-2GD5









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I'm assuming you want to get the .58 version off and replace it with the .10 version. I looked on techpowerup and see that they have several versions of these bios in their database.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red,
> 
> I've tried the 0.10 version and boy does it hate me @[email protected] Only the DC 2O ones work (The others have a different model number).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything outside of the .58 won't boot past POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

From looking at the specs on your card from the model number you gave, the dc20 version is what belongs on the card. If those versions work, get the card back working again, then try to do any mods after. From what I'm seeing flash the .10 version on the card and make sure that nvflash is the latest version. It might not seem like it but from my experience, one of my cards would flash with an old version of nvflash, but the other would only flash correctly with the latest version. Also, are you flashing in DOS or through Kepler bios tweaker?


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> From looking at the specs on your card from the model number you gave, the dc20 version is what belongs on the card. If those versions work, get the card back working again, then try to do any mods after. From what I'm seeing flash the .10 version on the card and make sure that nvflash is the latest version. It might not seem like it but from my experience, one of my cards would flash with an old version of nvflash, but the other would only flash correctly with the latest version. Also, are you flashing in DOS or through Kepler bios tweaker?


Hey red,

Did you see any visual cues that indicated a flash didn't work? Nvflash reports that flashes were successful








I've tried flashing both in dos and in Windows. What do you mean by kepler bios tweaker? Is that kgb.exe?

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> From looking at the specs on your card from the model number you gave, the dc20 version is what belongs on the card. If those versions work, get the card back working again, then try to do any mods after. From what I'm seeing flash the .10 version on the card and make sure that nvflash is the latest version. It might not seem like it but from my experience, one of my cards would flash with an old version of nvflash, but the other would only flash correctly with the latest version. Also, are you flashing in DOS or through Kepler bios tweaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red,
> 
> Did you see any visual cues that indicated a flash didn't work? Nvflash reports that flashes were successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried flashing both in dos and in Windows. What do you mean by kepler bios tweaker? Is that kgb.exe?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

No, with the older version of nvflash, it didn't recognize the card and wouldn't flash. So if it's flashing and it says successful, we're on the right track. We just need to find some bios that will work for you.
are you saying that the .10 bios aren't flashing on the card correctly or when you flash you get the slashes and messed up screen? Do you still have the original back up bios you saved? what is the number for that? That is the bios version we need to concentrate on finding a good version of. Get that number and post it


----------



## dirtyredd68

Just because it says the .10 version of bios is what's supposed to be there that isn't always the case. My card had a different bios version and only a different model bios would bring it back. Those original numbers are what we will need to bring your card back. Also, I have had more success with flashing through DOS so if you can do it that way, stick with that.

Kepler bios tweaker is just a program that will allow you to modify your bios clocks, fan speeds, etc... You can also flash through it as well, which is why I asked which method you are using.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> No, with the older version of nvflash, it didn't recognize the card and wouldn't flash. So if it's flashing and it says successful, we're on the right track. We just need to find some bios that will work for you.
> are you saying that the .10 bios aren't flashing on the card correctly or when you flash you get the slashes and messed up screen? Do you still have the original back up bios you saved? what is the number for that? That is the bios version we need to concentrate on finding a good version of. Get that number and post it


The .10 bios flashes successfully on my card but result in the slash effects. The original back up of my bios is identical to the .58 that is on the website. I used gpu-z to back up my bios and I'm wondering if gpu-z isn't successfully able to backup the .58 rom. I say this because when I tried to do the unlock using kgb, it told me it couldn't find the end of the bios for the 0.58 I extracted. It said the same thing for the 0.58 on the website as well..

The bios I need is 80.06.58.00.04









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> No, with the older version of nvflash, it didn't recognize the card and wouldn't flash. So if it's flashing and it says successful, we're on the right track. We just need to find some bios that will work for you.
> are you saying that the .10 bios aren't flashing on the card correctly or when you flash you get the slashes and messed up screen? Do you still have the original back up bios you saved? what is the number for that? That is the bios version we need to concentrate on finding a good version of. Get that number and post it
> 
> 
> 
> The .10 bios flashes successfully on my card but result in the slash effects. The original back up of my bios is identical to the .58 that is on the website. I used gpu-z to back up my bios and I'm wondering if gpu-z isn't successfully able to backup the .58 rom. I say this because when I tried to do the unlock using kgb, it told me it couldn't find the end of the bios for the 0.58 I extracted. It said the same thing for the 0.58 on the website as well..
> 
> The bios I need is 80.06.58.00.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

Yea, that's how my original bios got messed up. I thought gpu-z saved it correctly and it didn't save the whole file. So, if your original file was .58, I did see that version on techpowerup, have you tried to download that version and try it? They have 1 version of it on there. I have bios version 80.06.58.00.60 for my card, but it's an EVGA card and will be read as such, but if the bios version on techpowerup doesn't work for you, maybe you can try mine and see if it works for you


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, that's how my original bios got messed up. I thought gpu-z saved it correctly and it didn't save the whole file. So, if your original file was .58, I did see that version on techpowerup, have you tried to download that version and try it? They have 1 version of it on there. I have bios version 80.06.58.00.60 for my card, but it's an EVGA card and will be read as such, but if the bios version on techpowerup doesn't work for you, maybe you can try mine and see if it works for you


I've tried the one on the website and it results in the same problem. I've compared the one I saved and the one on the website and their identical









I was going to flash with yours earlier but nvflash warned me that the PCI (I think it was PCI) value was different between your bios file and the one I have so I didn't go through with it









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> The .10 bios flashes successfully on my card but result in the slash effects. The original back up of my bios is identical to the .58 that is on the website. I used gpu-z to back up my bios and I'm wondering if gpu-z isn't successfully able to backup the .58 rom. I say this because when I tried to do the unlock using kgb, it told me it couldn't find the end of the bios for the 0.58 I extracted. It said the same thing for the 0.58 on the website as well..
> 
> The bios I need is 80.06.58.00.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


 Asus.GTX660.2048.120810_3.zip 57k .zip file
 try this older one. maybe it may work then we can get you back up to a newer one. forgot i had this. lol been doing these for 2 different threads. dont use it if the pci subsystem numbers dont match he has a different card and it will screw yours up.

if you have an asus mobo then you can use their tool to update the card to a uefi bios and that could fix it. then we can mod it afterwards.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Asus.GTX660.2048.120810_3.zip 57k .zip file
> try this older one. maybe it may work then we can get you back up to a newer one. forgot i had this. lol been doing these for 2 different threads. dont use it if the pci subsystem numbers dont match he has a different card and it will screw yours up.
> 
> if you have an asus mobo then you can use their tool to update the card to a uefi bios and that could fix it. then we can mod it afterwards.


I'll try yours in a few minutes!
I've tried using the tool that they provide and just flash the .10 onto the card which results in failure









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, that's how my original bios got messed up. I thought gpu-z saved it correctly and it didn't save the whole file. So, if your original file was .58, I did see that version on techpowerup, have you tried to download that version and try it? They have 1 version of it on there. I have bios version 80.06.58.00.60 for my card, but it's an EVGA card and will be read as such, but if the bios version on techpowerup doesn't work for you, maybe you can try mine and see if it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the one on the website and it results in the same problem. I've compared the one I saved and the one on the website and their identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to flash with yours earlier but nvflash warned me that the PCI (I think it was PCI) value was different between your bios file and the one I have so I didn't go through with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

Ok, that doesn't work. So try the version DJ gave you and I'm going to try to upload a copy of my bios for you to try

shi660.zip 56k .zip file

I'm hoping I did this right. If his version doesn't work, here is a version of mine you can try


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't work. So try the version DJ gave you and I'm going to try to upload a copy of my bios for you to try
> 
> shi660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> I'm hoping I did this right. If his version doesn't work, here is a version of mine you can try


ok to be honest i am starting to lose track of what he is trying and what he's not which is not going to help me figure out the issue. slow down and cue me in. lol dirtyredd do we have the same sound card or is yours internal?


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't work. So try the version DJ gave you and I'm going to try to upload a copy of my bios for you to try
> 
> shi660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I did this right. If his version doesn't work, here is a version of mine you can try
> 
> 
> 
> ok to be honest i am starting to lose track of what he is trying and what he's not which is not going to help me figure out the issue.
Click to expand...

From what I gather, he originally tried to overclock/modify bios and it worked on one card but not the other. Apparently, gpu-z didn't save his original bios right, one card bricked, and we're trying to get the other back working. No good copy of original bios. Bios on techpowerup won't work. Just like what I went through a few weeks ago.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> From what I gather, he originally tried to overclock/modify bios and it worked on one card but not the other. Apparently, gpu-z didn't save his original bios right, one card bricked, and we're trying to get the other back working. No good copy of original bios. Bios on techpowerup won't work. Just like what I went through a few weeks ago.


i know that much i've been helping him from the start i'm trying to figure out what you are trying with him so i know what to rule out. as you guys are flying and i'm so slow lol doing bios mods in 2 threads i have like 30 different bios maybe more maybe less but its catching up to me where my brain is lagging so if you can tell me what you are telling him so i can understand it would help me help as well.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> From what I gather, he originally tried to overclock/modify bios and it worked on one card but not the other. Apparently, gpu-z didn't save his original bios right, one card bricked, and we're trying to get the other back working. No good copy of original bios. Bios on techpowerup won't work. Just like what I went through a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> i know that much i've been helping him from the start i'm trying to figure out what you are trying with him so i know what to rule out. as you guys are flying and i'm so slow lol doing bios mods in 2 threads i have like 30 different bios maybe more maybe less but its catching up to me where my brain is lagging so if you can tell me what you are telling him so i can understand it would help me help as well.
Click to expand...

Basically getting good bios back on the card so it will work again. If my .zip worked right, the bios I sent him should work though.


----------



## vilius572

Hi everyone. What gpu bios do I need to unlock it? I got Nvidia GTX 660 1.5gb reference model.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi everyone. What gpu bios do I need to unlock it? I got Nvidia GTX 660 1.5gb reference model.


just pull the bios off your card using gpu-z and make a copy for safekeeping and then mod it.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi everyone. What gpu bios do I need to unlock it? I got Nvidia GTX 660 1.5gb reference model.
> 
> 
> 
> just pull the bios off your card using gpu-z and make a copy for safekeeping and then mod it.
Click to expand...

GPU-Z didn't save his original bios correctly which is why he is in this situation now. Did the same to me which is why I was asking around for my version of bios on here. After my fiasco with gpu-z and my bios, I would suggest saving original bios with kepler bios tweaker before you do anything to them.


----------



## vilius572

Is it good to save bios when I have overclocked gpu?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Is it good to save bios when I have overclocked gpu?


always save a bios copy when you are going to mod the bios because if you mess up then you can flash back to stock and yes you can still save as you can revert it back to stock.


----------



## vilius572

So if I using MSI Afterburner to overclock gpu then I only need to set everything to default and save my bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> GPU-Z didn't save his original bios correctly which is why he is in this situation now. Did the same to me which is why I was asking around for my version of bios on here. After my fiasco with gpu-z and my bios, I would suggest saving original bios with kepler bios tweaker before you do anything to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Basically getting good bios back on the card so it will work again. If my .zip worked right, the bios I sent him should work though.


ok i definitely agree as i did the same as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So if I using MSI Afterburner to overclock gpu then I only need to set everything to default and save my bios?


yes

update: I will be offline for about an hour because i am installing another rad


----------



## dirtyredd68

Well, apparently my bios worked for him since he hasn't been back on. So now I can run to the store, then finish messing with my computer


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> I'll try yours in a few minutes!
> I've tried using the tool that they provide and just flash the .10 onto the card which results in failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


Hey dj,

I tried the rom you gave me and it doesn't work either







It was a .10 by the way. I'm too scared to try red's rom lol..
My poor gpu









Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hey dj,
> 
> I tried the rom you gave me and it doesn't work either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a .10 by the way. I'm too scared to try red's rom lol..
> My poor gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro


yeah i went back and got an older one i had to see if that can help try the asus tool if you have a asus mobo see if the uefi bios can help you or not. i'm not so sure about red's rom either rofl. i'll be back in an hour


----------



## vilius572

Ok. So what I do after saving the bios?


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> I'll try yours in a few minutes!
> I've tried using the tool that they provide and just flash the .10 onto the card which results in failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dj,
> 
> I tried the rom you gave me and it doesn't work either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a .10 by the way. I'm too scared to try red's rom lol..
> My poor gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

I thought you were fine. There is no reason to be scared to try my bios. I said I hope I did it right because I've never zipped a .rom and sent it on here. Do as you like though, that's probably the bios that will make you gpu more than it's current paperweight status.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have a question, to flash back to the original bios you start at step 4 right? I tried that and it didn't work. And I do have the original bios backed up for both my cards.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I have a question, to flash back to the original bios you start at step 4 right? I tried that and it didn't work. And I do have the original bios backed up for both my cards.


I'm unclear as to what you mean by "step 4", but if you flash your bios through DOS and a flash card, as long as your original bios are on the flash you just replace the existing bios with the original bios


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I was going by the guide on the first page. I thought to flash the original bios, you only do step 4.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Hey dj,
> 
> I tried the rom you gave me and it doesn't work either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a .10 by the way. I'm too scared to try red's rom lol..
> 
> My poor gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shiro
Click to expand...

Really? That is exactly why people read posts and keep on going when people ask for help. You take the time to try and help them and get a "lol", really? Every other bios version you have tried, hasn't worked, but you are scared to use mine.







I came in in the middle and thought I could help seeing as how I went through the exact same problem not too long ago. I'm not new to this, but if I run into a problem I will come on here and ask a question, and take in all content. This is an open forum and meant to help people whether you are a noob or a prodigy at this. I've been building/overclocking computers @ 5yrs now, and flashing/modifying gpu bios @ 2yrs, so I know a little bit about what I am talking about, and I would never recommend someone to do something I wasn't sure of.
As I stated to you previously SHI, do what you want with the bios, but don't "lol" anyone that is trying to help you, or shoot down something you didn't even try. If it doesn't work, you still have the brick/paperweight you started off with







but if it does work, then what? You have a working card.

As for you DJ, "lmao" my bios when everything you have shot at him has failed. I got a sense that you felt like I was stepping on your toes with trying to help him, but I left it alone because I know the sense of urgency a person feels when a card is down and they want to get it running again. I'm not on here to "rep up", I'm here to help and be helped. I didn't realize you had a corner on the help department. As of now I'm out of it and have no concern if you help, my bios help, or if his gpu stays a fancy paperweight.


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Really? That is exactly why people read posts and keep on going when people ask for help. You take the time to try and help them and get a "lol", really? Every other bios version you have tried, hasn't worked, but you are scared to use mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came in in the middle and thought I could help seeing as how I went through the exact same problem not too long ago. I'm not new to this, but if I run into a problem I will come on here and ask a question, and take in all content. This is an open forum and meant to help people whether you are a noob or a prodigy at this. I've been building/overclocking computers @ 5yrs now, and flashing/modifying gpu bios @ 2yrs, so I know a little bit about what I am talking about, and I would never recommend someone to do something I wasn't sure of.
> As I stated to you previously SHI, do what you want with the bios, but don't "lol" anyone that is trying to help you, or shoot down something you didn't even try. If it doesn't work, you still have the brick/paperweight you started off with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it does work, then what? You have a working card.
> 
> As for you DJ, "lmao" my bios when everything you have shot at him has failed. I got a sense that you felt like I was stepping on your toes with trying to help him, but I left it alone because I know the sense of urgency a person feels when a card is down and they want to get it running again. I'm not on here to "rep up", I'm here to help and be helped. I didn't realize you had a corner on the help department. As of now I'm out of it and have no concern if you help, my bios help, or if his gpu stays a fancy paperweight.


Hey red,

I'm sorry I sounded like a jerk! That totally wasn't my intention







I meant the lol as merely like "Hahaha, I don't have the balls to try" and not "Lol, this red guy doesn't know what he's doing". I'm pretty new to this and I guess I'm kinda worried that the card will just get worse from here.. I'll give your bios a try then







Be back in a couple of minutes (Most likely to say "red, you're a friggin genius!"







)

Cheers,
Shiro


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I was going by the guide on the first page. I thought to flash the original bios, you only do step 4.


Oh ok. I don't use that method. I flash my bios via DOS and a flash card. I tried that method and it didn't work for me so I went back to what was familiar. I will look at that process again and see if I can help.
I'm just curious, you flashed your bios before to a modified version, right? If you flashed them before, you should just repeat your steps only substitute your original bios where you used the modified version. You can also use kepler bios tweaker to flash from your desktop as well. If you don't have it, download it "kepler bios tweaker v1.25", open your original bios, don't change anything, then there is an option to flash, if you only have 1 card that's good. Flash it, then restart, and your original bios should be back on the card


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Really? That is exactly why people read posts and keep on going when people ask for help. You take the time to try and help them and get a "lol", really? Every other bios version you have tried, hasn't worked, but you are scared to use mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came in in the middle and thought I could help seeing as how I went through the exact same problem not too long ago. I'm not new to this, but if I run into a problem I will come on here and ask a question, and take in all content. This is an open forum and meant to help people whether you are a noob or a prodigy at this. I've been building/overclocking computers @ 5yrs now, and flashing/modifying gpu bios @ 2yrs, so I know a little bit about what I am talking about, and I would never recommend someone to do something I wasn't sure of.
> As I stated to you previously SHI, do what you want with the bios, but don't "lol" anyone that is trying to help you, or shoot down something you didn't even try. If it doesn't work, you still have the brick/paperweight you started off with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it does work, then what? You have a working card.
> 
> As for you DJ, "lmao" my bios when everything you have shot at him has failed. I got a sense that you felt like I was stepping on your toes with trying to help him, but I left it alone because I know the sense of urgency a person feels when a card is down and they want to get it running again. I'm not on here to "rep up", I'm here to help and be helped. I didn't realize you had a corner on the help department. As of now I'm out of it and have no concern if you help, my bios help, or if his gpu stays a fancy paperweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red,
> 
> I'm sorry I sounded like a jerk! That totally wasn't my intention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the lol as merely like "Hahaha, I don't have the balls to try" and not "Lol, this red guy doesn't know what he's doing". I'm pretty new to this and I guess I'm kinda worried that the card will just get worse from here.. I'll give your bios a try then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back in a couple of minutes (Most likely to say "red, you're a friggin genius!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed. If not, we can try to find another solution


----------



## shiroureda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Fingers crossed. If not, we can try to find another solution


Hey red,

My system boot up without a bsod this time! The card works but it now tells me the subvendor is EVGA








I have no idea why another vendor's rom works and not ASUS'








But at least my card is working more now









That rom you sent me wasn't an unlocked one right?

Cheers,
Shiro

*Edit: Almost forgot this haha! "red, you're a friggin genius!"


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I think I figured my problem out, it says I need to update nvflash. I flashed my cards and they work without a problem, I just was stupid and didn't flash them individually so now my evga ftw SIG 2 thinks its a sc version. So I'm trying to flash the SIG 2 back to its original bios so I can unlock it again and have it think its still a SIG 2.


----------



## vilius572

So how to flash my gpu? I have saved bios with original settings.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiroureda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Fingers crossed. If not, we can try to find another solution
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red,
> 
> My system boot up without a bsod this time! The card works but it now tells me the subvendor is EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why another vendor's rom works and not ASUS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least my card is working more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rom you sent me wasn't an unlocked one right?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiro
> 
> *Edit: Almost forgot this haha! "red, you're a friggin genius!"
Click to expand...

Those are the bios for my card and it's EVGA. I put the core clocks back down to your cards specs, but I left the fan control at 10-100% so you have more control of your fans and your voltage cap is at 1200 now, so you can overclock it through precision x a little higher now. Glad it worked.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I think I figured my problem out, it says I need to update nvflash. I flashed my cards and they work without a problem, I just was stupid and didn't flash them individually so now my evga ftw SIG 2 thinks its a sc version. So I'm trying to flash the SIG 2 back to its original bios so I can unlock it again and have it think its still a SIG 2.


Yea, my card was acting funny with an older version of nvflash, I had to update it to the latest version. Lol, you have to pay attention to what you are pressing Y for. Good to hear you got it working again. My sc's have the sig2 ftw bios on it as well.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So how to flash my gpu? I have saved bios with original settings.


Just a word of advice, if you saved your bios with gpu-z, make sure it's the entire file. Look at the size of the .rom on your card and make sure that the saved file is the same size. Before you do anything. Then we can talk you through the easiest way to flash your card.


----------



## vilius572

But where do I find .rom on gpu? Btw .rom I saved is 95.5KB


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> But where do I find .rom on gpu? Btw .rom I saved is 95.5KB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> But where do I find .rom on gpu? Btw .rom I saved is 95.5KB


The file size sounds about right, but what is the vendor of the card? EVGA, ASUS, PALIT, etc..., that way we can find out exactly what size the file needs to be and if your saved file is complete. Also add the memory size.


----------



## vilius572

Actually I took this card out of Acer Predator G3620 but I use this in my custom build pc. I think this is standard nvidia card. It got 1.5GB vram


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Actually I took this card out of Acer Predator G3620 but I use this in my custom build pc. I think this is standard nvidia card. It got 1.5GB vram


The only gtx 660 that I see with 1.5 g of ram is an HP oem. Is the base clock on your card 824 MHz?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> The only gtx 660 that I see with 1.5 g of ram is an HP oem. Is the base clock on your card 824 MHz?


It's actually acer







And yes base clock is 824 MHz.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> The only gtx 660 that I see with 1.5 g of ram is an HP oem. Is the base clock on your card 824 MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes base clock is 824 MHz.
Click to expand...

On techpowerup it has that gpu as a HP oem card. The bios file size on that card is 160kb. I think gpu-z didn't save your bios correctly. Download "kepler bios tweaker v1.25". Open it and push "read bios", it will give you all the settings for your card. Don't change anything though. Save the bios in whatever folder you use, and look at the size of the file.

added note: I was looking up the gk 104 chip you have in that card and that is also used in the 760. I have a gts 450 with the gf116 chip in it instead of the gf106. I was able to flash it with 550ti bios and get much better performance with over 1000MHz on the core clock


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> On techpowerup it has that gpu as a HP oem card. The bios file size on that card is 160kb. I think gpu-z didn't save your bios correctly. Download "kepler bios tweaker v1.25". Open it and push "read bios", it will give you all the settings for your card. Don't change anything though. Save the bios in whatever folder you use, and look at the size of the file.


First when I opened it, it showed nothing but I clicked on open bios and used that bios which is 95.5KB and here is screenshot


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> First when I opened it, it showed nothing but I clicked on open bios and used that bios which is 95.5KB and here is screenshot


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> First when I opened it, it showed nothing but I clicked on open bios and used that bios which is 95.5KB and here is screenshot
Click to expand...

Close it then open it back up. While it's still blank, push "read bios". Once that opens and you see all your settings, push "save bios". After you have done that, go check the file size.

I just noticed that you don't have the option to "read bios" for some reason. Give me a sec to think of how we can get some working bios for your card just in case the ones you saved with gpu-z don't work


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Close it then open it back up. While it's still blank, push "read bios". Once that opens and you see all your settings, push "save bios". After you have done that, go check the file size.
> 
> I just noticed that you don't have the option to "read bios" for some reason. Give me a sec to think of how we can get some working bios for your card just in case the ones you saved with gpu-z don't work


Alright. But right now I gonna not do anything more because I gonna sleep







It's 5am in Norway


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Close it then open it back up. While it's still blank, push "read bios". Once that opens and you see all your settings, push "save bios". After you have done that, go check the file size.
> 
> I just noticed that you don't have the option to "read bios" for some reason. Give me a sec to think of how we can get some working bios for your card just in case the ones you saved with gpu-z don't work
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. But right now I gonna not do anything more because I gonna sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5am in Norway
Click to expand...

Yea, hopefully I will have figured something out by tomorrow (for me) lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Really? That is exactly why people read posts and keep on going when people ask for help. You take the time to try and help them and get a "lol", really? Every other bios version you have tried, hasn't worked, but you are scared to use mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came in in the middle and thought I could help seeing as how I went through the exact same problem not too long ago. I'm not new to this, but if I run into a problem I will come on here and ask a question, and take in all content. This is an open forum and meant to help people whether you are a noob or a prodigy at this. I've been building/overclocking computers @ 5yrs now, and flashing/modifying gpu bios @ 2yrs, so I know a little bit about what I am talking about, and I would never recommend someone to do something I wasn't sure of.
> As I stated to you previously SHI, do what you want with the bios, but don't "lol" anyone that is trying to help you, or shoot down something you didn't even try. If it doesn't work, you still have the brick/paperweight you started off with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it does work, then what? You have a working card.
> 
> As for you DJ, "lmao" my bios when everything you have shot at him has failed. I got a sense that you felt like I was stepping on your toes with trying to help him, but I left it alone because I know the sense of urgency a person feels when a card is down and they want to get it running again. I'm not on here to "rep up", I'm here to help and be helped. I didn't realize you had a corner on the help department. As of now I'm out of it and have no concern if you help, my bios help, or if his gpu stays a fancy paperweight.


the lmao was because i was lost as i mentioned before i didn't know what you were doing and you didnt tell me so i couldn't know whether it would help or not and i'm glad it did though its a different vendors bios which was why i laughed cause i figured as much. btw tell him not too push that card too much as the bios may become unstable as it is on an evga card due to boost clock so only oc the memclock.

i thought i had the rad figure out but the case specs are too wierd i knew i should have gotten a super tower.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Has anyone figured out why some cards say "hmm? cannot find voltage offsets" whenever you try to unlock them. My evga gtx 660 sc doesn't give me that, but my gtx 660 sig 2 ftw does. The bios for the sig 2 is 80.06.58.00.60, and the bios for the sc is 80.06.28.00.61.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why some cards say "hmm? cannot find voltage offsets" whenever you try to unlock them. My evga gtx 660 sc doesn't give me that, but my gtx 660 sig 2 ftw does. The bios for the sig 2 is 80.06.58.00.60, and the bios for the sc is 80.06.28.00.61.


you may have to have a certain set voltage according to a value that they chose. or maybe you cant set 1.212 for both values under max voltage as that would not be an offset if they are the same.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why some cards say "hmm? cannot find voltage offsets" whenever you try to unlock them. My evga gtx 660 sc doesn't give me that, but my gtx 660 sig 2 ftw does. The bios for the sig 2 is 80.06.58.00.60, and the bios for the sc is 80.06.28.00.61.


That's weird because my 660sc had the same bios as yours and before I switched my bios to the sig2 ftw bios it was unlocked. What were you using to change the settings?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> That's weird because my 660sc had the same bios as yours and before I switched my bios to the sig2 ftw bios it was unlocked. What were you using to change the settings?


his 660 ftw is giving him that error. do you know what it can be cause i hear of people with the error a lot but i never heard of the solution and it would tell me how to deal with it in the other thread.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I accidently flashed the SIG 2 card with the sc bios and I was able to unlock it. But now since I put the original bios on the SIG 2 I can't unlock it.


----------



## vilius572

So I'm back. Have you found out why there is not read bios button?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I'm back. Have you found out why there is not read bios button?


they removed thos in the new editions and now people have to use gpu-z to pull the bios

@wh0kn0ws you could give it to me and let me try


----------



## vilius572

So can I flash my gpu or not?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So can I flash my gpu or not?


do you have a modded bios and nvflash?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do you have a modded bios and nvflash?


I don't even know







I run this card with stock drivers and bios. I only overclock it with msi afterburner


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I don't even know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run this card with stock drivers and bios. I only overclock it with msi afterburner


well first you have to use gpu-z to extract the bios. but honestly you shouldn't try this without knowing about it so read this thread first. http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools

then comeback and read it thoroughly. only ignore options -4 -5 -6 use the command without those options.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Someone needs to inform gpu-z of that issue with randomly not saving the complete bios. You think you have everything saved, and need to go back to the original bios and they aren't complete, now you are stuck trying to find the right bios to unbrick your card. As far as the Kepler bios tweaker, I have version 1.25 and it shows the "read bios" and "flash bios" option, I really can't figure out why it doesn't show up for him. That is the easiest way to extract and save the original bios that I have come across, that's reliable.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So can I flash my gpu or not?


Since you don't have READ or FLASH on your version of kepler bios tweaker, you will have to do it through nvflash like he said. If you have never done it before, take your time with it and read up. I do mine through DOS and a flash card. If anyone else could chime in and tell him another version that will show the READ and FLASH options on kepler bios tweaker, that would be greatly appreciated, and make his work much easier


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I accidently flashed the SIG 2 card with the sc bios and I was able to unlock it. But now since I put the original bios on the SIG 2 I can't unlock it.


You unlocked your card with the sc bios on it but when you put the sig2 ftw bios back on it, you can't change the settings now? If you have the sig2 ftw bios saved, you should be able to open them with Kepler bios tweaker and change the settings in there, save them, then flash.
My sc cards have sig2 ftw bios on them right now and both are modded, which is why I'm a little confused as to what is going wrong with your flash or attempt to mod


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Since you don't have READ or FLASH on your version of kepler bios tweaker, you will have to do it through nvflash like he said. If you have never done it before, take your time with it and read up. I do mine through DOS and a flash card. If anyone else could chime in and tell him another version that will show the READ and FLASH options on kepler bios tweaker, that would be greatly appreciated, and make his work much easier


most versions of kepler bios tweaker dont have the read and flash options only certain distributions have them. and whats the product number on the sc cards you have cause if their the same as mine i will flash a ftw bios to mine

i have the 02g-p4-3069-kb


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Since you don't have READ or FLASH on your version of kepler bios tweaker, you will have to do it through nvflash like he said. If you have never done it before, take your time with it and read up. I do mine through DOS and a flash card. If anyone else could chime in and tell him another version that will show the READ and FLASH options on kepler bios tweaker, that would be greatly appreciated, and make his work much easier
> 
> 
> 
> most versions of kepler bios tweaker dont have the read and flash options only certain distributions have them.
Click to expand...

That's messed up because that's so much easier, than the way it used to have to be done. Do you think if I zipped my version and sent it to him, those options will show up for him? Even though it's the same version he has already?
My cards are EVGA gtx 660 sc 02G-P4-2662-KR flashed to 02G-P4-2663-KR


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> That's messed up because that's so much easier, than the way it used to have to be done. Do you think if I zipped my version and sent it to him, those options will show up for him? Even though it's the same version he has already?


yes as you have the specific version that has it. and what is the product number on your cards? i have 02g-p4-3069-kb but i want to know because if you have the same cards then i will flash a ftw bios to mine as well. i would need the uefi version though


----------



## dirtyredd68

I edited it and added the numbers to the bottom of my reply.
Actually, from what I have experienced in the past while messing with my gts 450 fpb. It came with a gf116 chip and not the gf106 chip. The gf116 chip was the gtx550ti chip, but used in some of the gts450fpb cards as well. I've had all kinds of bios on this card from different vendors, and I even had the 550ti bios on it and it was clocked and stable over 1000MHz. These new cards seem to be a little more finicky about bios, but what I was getting at was as long as it's the same chip, you can put any vendors bios on the card and practically any version of that chip on it. Not all will work and I bricked mine a couple times because the clocks were wayyyyy too high, but as long as you know how to flash and have a back up, don't be scared to experiment, you can always bring it back with the original bios or ones you know work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I edited it and added the numbers to the bottom of my reply


the pci subsystem number is a little too far or i would do it maybe i can add a 670 bios though if i find a number close enough


----------



## wh0kn0ws

How big is the bios for the sig2 ftw. Mine is 98kb and all this talk about gpuz not saving tho whole thing has me worried. And dirtyredd68, when the sig2 had the sc bios I was able to unlock it without any problems. But since it has the correct bios on it now, its says it cannot find the voltage offsets. Which doesn't make since to me since you were able to unlock the sig2 ftw bios. I'll try Kepler bios tweaked, but how do you change the voltage on it. Its greyed out and I cannot change it.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

DJ; my sc card is 02g-p4-3069-kb and I was able to flash it to the sig2 ftw bios. Did you get yours at best buy also?


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How big is the bios for the sig2 ftw. Mine is 98kb and all this talk about gpuz not saving tho whole thing has me worried. And dirtyredd68, when the sig2 had the sc bios I was able to unlock it without any problems. But since it has the correct bios on it now, its says it cannot find the voltage offsets. Which doesn't make since to me since you were able to unlock the sig2 ftw bios. I'll try Kepler bios tweaked, but how do you change the voltage on it. Its greyed out and I cannot change it.


I'm really not understanding why that is grey'd out for you. To be honest, I just got familiar with this myself, but all my options are open and I can tweak all my settings.
Try opening the bios you want to tweak, then save them with a different name. Make sure it saves, then reopen the newly saved bios, and see if those options open up for you. It's worth a try.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I'm really not understanding why that is grey'd out for you. To be honest, I just got familiar with this myself, but all my options are open and I can tweak all my settings.
> Try opening the bios you want to tweak, then save them with a different name. Make sure it saves, then reopen the newly saved bios, and see if those options open up for you. It's worth a try.


i know what he has to do to unlock it when he posts it i will mod it for him

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> DJ; my sc card is 02g-p4-3069-kb and I was able to flash it to the sig2 ftw bios. Did you get yours at best buy also?


post your bios i will mod it for you and i got mine for $80 off craigslist. I love the thing it at stock boosts to 1188MHz


----------



## wh0kn0ws

If I get a chance to get on my computer later, I will post it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> If I get a chance to get on my computer later, I will post it.


k btw thats the exclusive sc version card we have thats why finding a bios for it is a pain


----------



## Ningi07

Sorry this is going to sound stupid, how do i join? i have a evga Gtx 660


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I'm really not understanding why that is grey'd out for you. To be honest, I just got familiar with this myself, but all my options are open and I can tweak all my settings.
> 
> Try opening the bios you want to tweak, then save them with a different name. Make sure it saves, then reopen the newly saved bios, and see if those options open up for you. It's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> i know what he has to do to unlock it when he posts it i will mod it for him
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> DJ; my sc card is 02g-p4-3069-kb and I was able to flash it to the sig2 ftw bios. Did you get yours at best buy also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post your bios i will mod it for you and i got mine for $80 off craigslist. I love the thing it at stock boosts to 1188MHz
Click to expand...

That's the thing, I was trying to figure out how he can get in make the changes himself and not have to rely on you or me when it comes to the fine tuning. The most fun of overclocking is getting in there and seeing how far you can push it and be stable. The settings, benchmarks, experimenting, etc......, that's where the real fun is. If you tell him, other people will read it and learn too, and they can go on and teach someone else. I myself want to know how to get around something like that because I have all the options to do it with my version, but I want to know how to do it if I didn't have those options, like him. Because that tutorial on the first page of this thread, does not work for me, and I'm sure many others as well, and they just gave up.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How big is the bios for the sig2 ftw. Mine is 98kb and all this talk about gpuz not saving tho whole thing has me worried. And dirtyredd68, when the sig2 had the sc bios I was able to unlock it without any problems. But since it has the correct bios on it now, its says it cannot find the voltage offsets. Which doesn't make since to me since you were able to unlock the sig2 ftw bios. I'll try Kepler bios tweaked, but how do you change the voltage on it. Its greyed out and I cannot change it.


98kb is the same size as the one I have, and it's modded if you want a copy of mine. You should be able to tweak it to your liking in kepler bios tweaker


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Sorry this is going to sound stupid, how do i join? i have a evga Gtx 660


Fill out the form on the first page, and I believe thats all. Oh and welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k btw thats the exclusive sc version card we have thats why finding a bios for it is a pain


Yep, luckly you got it off of craigslist, because it was 249.99 at best buy. I didn't pay that much, it was on sale tho.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> That's the thing, I was trying to figure out how he can get in make the changes himself and not have to rely on you or me when it comes to the fine tuning. The most fun of overclocking is getting in there and seeing how far you can push it and be stable. The settings, benchmarks, experimenting, etc......, that's where the real fun is. If you tell him, other people will read it and learn too, and they can go on and teach someone else. I myself want to know how to get around something like that because I have all the options to do it with my version, but I want to know how to do it if I didn't have those options, like him. Because that tutorial on the first page of this thread, does not work for me, and I'm sure many others as well, and they just gave up.


i know but i have to see it to make sure as there are 2 parts that tend to be locked and if i do it and he looks at it he will have reference for the next time he wants to do it and he may adjust this one and that is a learning experience as the kepler bios tweaker i have has way too many values which can get confusing here look at the latest kbt

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip 98k .zip file
 this is the version that most people are using and it gives a lot more control in modding

@wh0kn0ws yeah and my gigabyte was $130 so i paid $230 total for both my gtx 660's really i want to trade them for a gtx 770 now so i may sell them for $200 each and get one


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Sorry this is going to sound stupid, how do i join? i have a evga Gtx 660


It's not stupid, on the first page of this thread it gives you instructions on what you need to do.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> 98kb is the same size as the one I have, and it's modded if you want a copy of mine. You should be able to tweak it to your liking in kepler bios tweaker


If you want to post yours that would be cool, I would kinda like to figure out this kepler bios tweaker so I know how to use it. That way I can compare yours against whatever I can do.

Edit: dj maybe thats why I can't change the voltage using the kepler bios tweaker , I have version 1.25


----------



## dirtyredd68

Yea, that does have a lot more control over clocks and voltages, but I see this version doesn't have the read or flash option either. Maybe he downloaded this version instead of 1.25 like I told him to.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Hey guys, does anyone know if the GTX 660 can be passively cooled with an Arctic Accelero S1 Plus? When passive it's rated for 120W, not 140W like the 660 is. But it cools the 5850 just fine, and that's a 151W GPU. (http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=7&itemid=712)

So, will it be enough for the 660? I'm not going to overclock it. I made thread about this 2 days ago but nobody responded.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Yea, that does have a lot more control over clocks and voltages, but I see this version doesn't have the read or flash option either. Maybe he downloaded this version instead of 1.25 like I told him to.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Never mind dirtyredd, I found the bios you attached from a couple pages back. They are the bios so I will try flashing it again later tonight.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Never mind dirtyredd, I found the bios you attached from a couple pages back.


Yea, that

Ok good. I see you do have the 1.25 version, click on his link and see if it lets you mess with the voltages. Or if my bios will be able to be tweaked once you get them, I'm curious.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, that does have a lot more control over clocks and voltages, but I see this version doesn't have the read or flash option either. Maybe he downloaded this version instead of 1.25 like I told him to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> If you want to post yours that would be cool, I would kinda like to figure out this kepler bios tweaker so I know how to use it. That way I can compare yours against whatever I can do.
> 
> Edit: dj maybe thats why I can't change the voltage using the kepler bios tweaker , I have version 1.25


i will upload my evga bios and let you see how i set it up and you will see what you change to make it stable but the best option is to copy my voltage settings exactly as the are and only play with the tdp so you can get a higher power limit for a higher oc. the base entry needs not be adjusted as it will boost all the way up there but you should lower the limit so it stays stable. and you can raise mem clock also on the power table if you scroll all the way to the bottom thats the only value i changed and its set to 200% you adjust that in a overclocking software till its stable and it goes up to what you set it to. under voltages you have to balance the voltages so you adjust the p00 to 1200and it will usually stabilize.

XE.zip 122k .zip file
 this is my evga mod


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Ok thanks


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know if the GTX 660 can be passively cooled with an Arctic Accelero S1 Plus? When passive it's rated for 120W, not 140W like the 660 is. But it cools the 5850 just fine, and that's a 151W GPU. (http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=7&itemid=712)
> 
> So, will it be enough for the 660? I'm not going to overclock it. I made thread about this 2 days ago but nobody responded.


My 2 cents. That's pretty bulky, but if you are only using 1 card, and your airflow in the case is sufficient it should work fine for the 660. The optional fan is something I would add into the equation just as a precaution especially when it gets hot outside again, but leave it off unless needed.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, that does have a lot more control over clocks and voltages, but I see this version doesn't have the read or flash option either. Maybe he downloaded this version instead of 1.25 like I told him to.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> If you want to post yours that would be cool, I would kinda like to figure out this kepler bios tweaker so I know how to use it. That way I can compare yours against whatever I can do.
> 
> Edit: dj maybe thats why I can't change the voltage using the kepler bios tweaker , I have version 1.25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will upload my evga bios and let you see how i set it up and you will see what you change to make it stable but the best option is to copy my voltage settings exactly as the are and only play with the tdp so you can get a higher power limit for a higher oc. the base entry needs not be adjusted as it will boost all the way up there but you should lower the limit so it stays stable. and you can raise mem clock also on the power table if you scroll all the way to the bottom thats the only value i changed and its set to 200% you adjust that in a overclocking software till its stable and it goes up to what you set it to. under voltages you have to balance the voltages so you adjust the p00 to 1200and it will usually stabilize.
> 
> XE.zip 122k .zip file
> this is my evga mod
Click to expand...

Your card is an EVGA? I was looking for that part number but I didn't see the 3069, just a 3063.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Your card is an EVGA? I was looking for that part number but I didn't see the 3069, just a 3063.


yeah lol that is the exclusive superclocked its impossible to find lol. you have to search the product number 02g-p4-3069-kb

its the 660 on this page http://www.evga.com/bestbuy/


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Your card is an EVGA? I was looking for that part number but I didn't see the 3069, just a 3063.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah lol that is the exclusive superclocked its impossible to find lol. you have to search the product number 02g-p4-3069-kb
> 
> its the 660 on this page http://www.evga.com/bestbuy/
Click to expand...

Ok, that's a 10MHz bump from mine on stock clocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Ok, that's a 10MHz bump from mine on stock clocks.


yeah and when it boosts it hits 1188MHz at stock oc is unstable as it boosts to 1241 right away so you have to limit that first before you finish modding


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Ok, that's a 10MHz bump from mine on stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and when it boosts it hits 1188MHz at stock oc is unstable as it boosts to 1241 right away so you have to limit that first before you finish modding
Click to expand...

Really? That's weird, mine boosts to 1280 but I dropped it down to 1254 because at times it would clip and act stupid


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Really? That's weird, mine boosts to 1280 but I dropped it down to 1254 because at times it would clip and act stupid


maybe its because of the mem clock being high though.but yeah not only is this card hard to find its a pain to mod its bios because it doesn't know how to act.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> My 2 cents. That's pretty bulky, but if you are only using 1 card, and your airflow in the case is sufficient it should work fine for the 660. The optional fan is something I would add into the equation just as a precaution especially when it gets hot outside again, but leave it off unless needed.


Thanks. I'll give it a try and see how it goes


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Really? That's weird, mine boosts to 1280 but I dropped it down to 1254 because at times it would clip and act stupid
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its because of the mem clock being high though.but yeah not only is this card hard to find its a pain to mod its bios because it doesn't know how to act.
Click to expand...

I was looking at the specs of it and seems like everything is the same except for the base clock. Honestly, I would expect more out of it, if not the same boosts. Yours has the model number around the FTW card if I'm not mistaken. What's the highest stable clock you are getting on there?
I was thinking about the guy we were helping the other night that has the 660 OEM that has the gk104 chip in it instead of the gk106. I would love to get my hands on that card and play around with it. I'm sure you could get some 760 bios on it and have it screaming.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> My 2 cents. That's pretty bulky, but if you are only using 1 card, and your airflow in the case is sufficient it should work fine for the 660. The optional fan is something I would add into the equation just as a precaution especially when it gets hot outside again, but leave it off unless needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll give it a try and see how it goes
Click to expand...

Nice. Make sure you post some pics of it installed when you get it. I'd like to see what it looks like in a system.

Thanks for the rep


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I was looking at the specs of it and seems like everything is the same except for the base clock. Honestly, I would expect more out of it, if not the same boosts. Yours has the model number around the FTW card if I'm not mistaken. What's the highest stable clock you are getting on there?
> I was thinking about the guy we were helping the other night that has the 660 OEM that has the gk104 chip in it instead of the gk106. I would love to get my hands on that card and play around with it. I'm sure you could get some 760 bios on it and have it screaming.


the mem clock is up by 250 look again and look at the tdp kepler likes balance


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I was looking at the specs of it and seems like everything is the same except for the base clock. Honestly, I would expect more out of it, if not the same boosts. Yours has the model number around the FTW card if I'm not mistaken. What's the highest stable clock you are getting on there?
> 
> I was thinking about the guy we were helping the other night that has the 660 OEM that has the gk104 chip in it instead of the gk106. I would love to get my hands on that card and play around with it. I'm sure you could get some 760 bios on it and have it screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> the mem clock is up by 250 look again and look at the tdp kepler likes balance
Click to expand...

I was looking at the base values, 6008MHz effective out of the box. That's what mine is as well. Is the 250 bump what you put on it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I was looking at the base values, 6008MHz effective out of the box. That's what mine is as well. Is the 250 bump what you put on it?


yep its best to balance it since it will boost dont touch the core clock only tweak the mem


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I was looking at the base values, 6008MHz effective out of the box. That's what mine is as well. Is the 250 bump what you put on it?
> 
> 
> 
> yep its best to balance it since it will boost dont touch the core clock only tweak the mem
Click to expand...

Yea, I pretty much capped mine at 1254 on the core and bumped my memory up 275 and they run very well. What I was saying though is, I would expect equal or a little greater stable clocks on yours compared to mine. Before I messed with my bios my 2d state had a 1188MHz boost, then when in game it would boost to 1280MHz and act crazy.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, I pretty much capped mine at 1254 on the core and bumped my memory up 275 and they run very well. What I was saying though is, I would expect equal or a little greater stable clocks on yours compared to mine. Before I messed with my bios my 2d state had a 1188MHz boost, then when in game it would boost to 1280MHz and act crazy.


yeah the thing is i think evga was experimenting and goofed somewhere as you know these cards have the same name but yet what they can handle voltagewise is a whole nother story


----------



## Drowning witch

GK106.zip 57k .zip file
Hello everyone,

I am really strapped for time these days, so I enjoy every minute of free gaming.

If anyone could mod the BIOS for my Point Of View GTX 660.

It has a really weird cooler that doesn't seem to be very good.



Its also got the fan programmed to keep the gpu at 80 C.

When using the first voltage unlock method by KGB, my card would crash.

If anyone could mod this BIOS to achieve a modest overclock.

something that would give me an FPS increase, but not an extreme OC profile reserved for great samples and custom cooled cards.

Obviously my card won't do the same OC as the OP's card.









Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drowning witch*
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am really strapped for time these days, so I enjoy every minute of free gaming.
> 
> If anyone could mod the BIOS for my Point Of View GTX 660.
> 
> It has a really weird cooler that doesn't seem to be very good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also got the fan programmed to keep the gpu at 80 C.
> 
> When using the first voltage unlock method by KGB, my card would crash.
> 
> If anyone could mod this BIOS to achieve a modest overclock.
> 
> something that would give me an FPS increase, but not an extreme OC profile reserved for great samples and custom cooled cards.
> 
> Obviously my card won't do the same OC as the OP's card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Hey there! I helped you set the voltage to 1.212mv, and i also increased your TDP to 150%. Make sure your case has enough air flow to keep the card cool, and also use MSI Afterburner to set a custom fan curve for your GPU as this would greatly improve your temps. Your core-clock is set to 1202Mhz (Max boost), so you can still work your way up to whatever would be 100% stable for you. Don't forget the memory clocks too!









GK1062.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, I pretty much capped mine at 1254 on the core and bumped my memory up 275 and they run very well. What I was saying though is, I would expect equal or a little greater stable clocks on yours compared to mine. Before I messed with my bios my 2d state had a 1188MHz boost, then when in game it would boost to 1280MHz and act crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the thing is i think evga was experimenting and goofed somewhere as you know these cards have the same name but yet what they can handle voltagewise is a whole nother story
Click to expand...

Yea, I guess that's why they come out with so many different models on the same chip/die. But for yours to start out with a higher base, you would think it was a better chip. I know my asic value is only @78% on this card, and I've seen people with +100%. What you pay for shouldn't be based on luck. Each card should be priced and marked accordingly and then you make the choice if you want a possibly crappy version or spend a couple extra bucks on something you KNOW runs well. They lump them all as GTX660 and someone that buys 2 may get 1 that's at 50% asic value and the other at +100, but pay +$200 each, not cool at all if you put some thought into it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Yea, I guess that's why they come out with so many different models on the same chip/die. But for yours to start out with a higher base, you would think it was a better chip. I know my asic value is only @78% on this card, and I've seen people with +100%. What you pay for shouldn't be based on luck. Each card should be priced and marked accordingly and then you make the choice if you want a possibly crappy version or spend a couple extra bucks on something you KNOW runs well. They lump them all as GTX660 and someone that buys 2 may get 1 that's at 50% asic value and the other at +100, but pay +$200 each, not cool at all if you put some thought into it.


ikr and sadly they mainly pay attention to what it costs them and what they can get out of us


----------



## Drowning witch

thx for the help. will give it a shot.

The problem with a custom fan curve, I don't know the default curve, so its a bit difficult to guess what would be an improvement.


----------



## Lubsu

Oh yeah nvflash crashed during instalation on now it wont start anymore... i dont have IGPU but i have second pci-e port so i can but the 660gtx there and the 560gtx to the main pvi port to boot it... but how do i bios update again the 660gtx?


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drowning witch*
> 
> thx for the help. will give it a shot.
> 
> The problem with a custom fan curve, I don't know the default curve, so its a bit difficult to guess what would be an improvement.


I usually set mine at 30% at 30 degrees and max out at 100% at 70 degrees and it's practically a straight line to those two points. My 660's while gaming never go above 60 degrees


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubsu*
> 
> Oh yeah nvflash crashed during instalation on now it wont start anymore... i dont have IGPU but i have second pci-e port so i can but the 660gtx there and the 560gtx to the main pvi port to boot it... but how do i bios update again the 660gtx?


How are you trying to flash the bios? Through DOS or on Windows?


----------



## Lubsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> How are you trying to flash the bios? Through DOS or on Windows?


From windows with Nvflash maybe. Then if that doesnt work then from bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I usually set mine at 30% at 30 degrees and max out at 100% at 70 degrees and it's practically a straight line to those two points. My 660's while gaming never go above 60 degrees


if you set fans at 75% at 50 you'll never get higher than 54 if you are scaling.


----------



## Lubsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubsu*
> 
> From windows with Nvflash maybe. Then if that doesnt work then from bios.


DOS that is.. i think im gona try with the 560gtx to boot to windows and then try to see if windows sees the 660gtx and then try to nvflash it. Only problem is that some reason my windows is kinda buggy atm too.. keeps crashing etc. -_-


----------



## Lubsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubsu*
> 
> DOS that is.. i think im gona try with the 560gtx to boot to windows and then try to see if windows sees the 660gtx and then try to nvflash it. Only problem is that some reason my windows is kinda buggy atm too.. keeps crashing etc. -_-


And is there anyone with the MSI GTX660 gaming edition who can give .rom to me? MSI takes years to give it tome it seems.


----------



## xorbe

I got a stock PNY 660 for my parents' machine. It's a great card!


----------



## Lubsu

Ok got my comp notice the 660gtx now. Now i just need stokc bios for http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N660-Gaming-2GD5.html This card.. anyone?


----------



## Drowning witch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I usually set mine at 30% at 30 degrees and max out at 100% at 70 degrees and it's practically a straight line to those two points. My 660's while gaming never go above 60 degrees


Yeah,

But mine is the cheapest gtx 660 on the market.

Once I had a gtx8800 from the same company.

Until I bought a custom cooler, it went up to 90 c, in a case where the cpu was never over 50 C with nice airflow.

I tested the fan at 100%. unplayable even with headphones.

I monitored the fan profile a bit while playing arkham origins.

This card's bios never went over 55% fan speed.

It kept gpu temp at 81C. on average 50-56%. mostly 55% fan speed.

When i set fan speed to 70 and 100, i realized why :\ sooo loud...

Oh well, gonna see what I can get out of the card as long as the fan speed isn't heard over headphones. Otherwise I will survive a bit till my upgrade.

Got this card as an emergency after my old gpu died.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drowning witch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I usually set mine at 30% at 30 degrees and max out at 100% at 70 degrees and it's practically a straight line to those two points. My 660's while gaming never go above 60 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> But mine is the cheapest gtx 660 on the market.
> 
> Once I had a gtx8800 from the same company.
> 
> Until I bought a custom cooler, it went up to 90 c, in a case where the cpu was never over 50 C with nice airflow.
> 
> I tested the fan at 100%. unplayable even with headphones.
> 
> I monitored the fan profile a bit while playing arkham origins.
> 
> This card's bios never went over 55% fan speed.
> 
> It kept gpu temp at 81C. on average 50-56%. mostly 55% fan speed.
> 
> When i set fan speed to 70 and 100, i realized why :\ sooo loud...
> 
> Oh well, gonna see what I can get out of the card as long as the fan speed isn't heard over headphones. Otherwise I will survive a bit till my upgrade.
> 
> Got this card as an emergency after my old gpu died.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should think about taking it apart, making sure it's clean and putting some new thermal compound on it. That may help keep the temps down more.


----------



## dirtyredd68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I usually set mine at 30% at 30 degrees and max out at 100% at 70 degrees and it's practically a straight line to those two points. My 660's while gaming never go above 60 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> if you set fans at 75% at 50 you'll never get higher than 54 if you are scaling.
Click to expand...

I'll try that and see, because even though all my settings are unlocked, my cards still throttle around 70 degrees and I haven't figured out how to stop that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> I'll try that and see, because even though all my settings are unlocked, my cards still throttle around 70 degrees and I haven't figured out how to stop that.


yeah i have a more vigorous setup i got mine at 85% at 50 to keep it down


----------



## Kalasklister

Okay guys making progress here. I now should have a working bios that sets the fans to less than 35% but that's as low as it will go. If you have any ideas please reply. Should i single cards and and flash them individually or what? GPU-Z still shows that the different cards have different bioses even if the Nvflash tool asks to flash twice and does so without problems it seems.

If you want a more detailed look at my system please inspect the pictures below. The second one is how i "fixed" the major resonance problem of the second card. The fan was clearly not spinning as easily as it should and therefore caused a lot of noise even at lower speeds (Btw these fans are so fantastic that you can't insert oil into them without a hammer) Even so, the second card was still making a lot of noise so i "fixed" that too by taping the plastic parts tightly together. Just so you know that noise is reeeally frustrating even at low speeds when the room is fairly silent.
There must be some way to get them spin slower without physically attaching a resistor on the fan cable forcing slower speeds on the fans. Don't wanna do that coz then max will also be capped..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Okay guys making progress here. I now should have a working bios that sets the fans to less than 35% but that's as low as it will go. If you have any ideas please reply. Should i single cards and and flash them individually or what? GPU-Z still shows that the different cards have different bioses even if the Nvflash tool asks to flash twice and does so without problems it seems.
> 
> If you want a more detailed look at my system please inspect the pictures below. The second one is how i "fixed" the major resonance problem of the second card. The fan was clearly not spinning as easily as it should and therefore caused a lot of noise even at lower speeds (Btw these fans are so fantastic that you can't insert oil into them without a hammer) Even so, the second card was still making a lot of noise so i "fixed" that too by taping the plastic parts tightly together. Just so you know that noise is reeeally frustrating even at low speeds when the room is fairly silent.
> There must be some way to get them spin slower without physically attaching a resistor on the fan cable forcing slower speeds on the fans. Don't wanna do that coz then max will also be capped..


the bios i gave you allows you to set from 5% to 100% and for me mine are quiet till i hit 70% or higher


----------



## lawson67

Hi i have 2 asus gtx660 direct cu 2 OC cards running in sli i have extracted the bios from both cards using GPZ they are both gk106.rom however nothing i do will get kgb.exe to mod them...it always says ...."kgb.exe Oh no, Bad checksum"....i have tried everything running as admin...setting kgb to run in compatibility mode the lot and have come to the conclusion i need help to do it...

So can anyone help unlock my bios files?....or can i download a already unlocked bios from anywhere if this is possible?...and where can i get it from?....or can anyone unlock them for me please?....many thanks in advance.

BTW i extracted the bios files from my cards using with latest standard version of GPU-Z.0.7.5

Gtx660bios04.zip 58k .zip file


gtx660bios09.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi i have 2 asus gtx660 direct cu 2 OC cards running in sli i have extracted the bios from both cards using GPZ they are both gk106.rom however nothing i do will get kgb.exe to mod them...it always says ...."kgb.exe Oh no, Bad checksum"....i have tried everything running as admin...setting kgb to run in compatibility mode the lot and have come to the conclusion i need help to do it...
> 
> So can anyone help unlock my bios files?....or can i download a already unlocked bios from anywhere if this is possible?...and where can i get it from?....or can anyone unlock them for me please?....many thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW i extracted the bios files from my cards using with latest standard version of GPU-Z.0.7.5
> 
> Gtx660bios04.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> gtx660bios09.zip 58k .zip file


answered your post in the unlocked thread.


----------



## Kalasklister

Thanks alot for the help so far. Just needed to reinstall driver, reboot and enable SLI and now i can set the fans down to 25% which is good enough for me. Software says that it should go down to 5% but it is still capped to 25%.

But now i have a completely different problem! It's either:
1. SLI is not working at all
2. my newer card is not working at all anymore

It has to be one of the two. The latest driver installs fine and anything that only supports a single card like Oblivion for example works really well even with SLI on. Same goes if i disable SLI then all games work perfectly. But if i enable SLI and launch some game that supports it ( BF4, Natural Selection 2, Wargame) then it crashes a few seconds after it enters the 3D environment. Menus work fine but once the game starts for real my whole OS freezes completely and i can't even press Ctrl+alt+del or any other combo. Im using win 8.1.

Any suggestions? Both of my cards are now completely identical with bios and everything in GPU-Z. I could try to put in only the newer card and see if it works but if someone of you has an idea it would be very much appreciated. And no i'm not clocking the cards yet and they don't have time to heat up in that short amount of time so shouldn't be a heat problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Thanks alot for the help so far. Just needed to reinstall driver, reboot and enable SLI and now i can set the fans down to 25% which is good enough for me. Software says that it should go down to 5% but it is still capped to 25%.
> 
> But now i have a completely different problem! It's either:
> 1. SLI is not working at all
> 2. my newer card is not working at all anymore
> 
> It has to be one of the two. The latest driver installs fine and anything that only supports a single card like Oblivion for example works really well even with SLI on. Same goes if i disable SLI then all games work perfectly. But if i enable SLI and launch some game that supports it ( BF4, Natural Selection 2, Wargame) then it crashes a few seconds after it enters the 3D environment. Menus work fine but once the game starts for real my whole OS freezes completely and i can't even press Ctrl+alt+del or any other combo. Im using win 8.1.
> 
> Any suggestions? Both of my cards are now completely identical with bios and everything in GPU-Z. I could try to put in only the newer card and see if it works but if someone of you has an idea it would be very much appreciated. And no i'm not clocking the cards yet and they don't have time to heat up in that short amount of time so shouldn't be a heat problem.


adjust power limit in the oc'ing software till you can do a 3dmark11 run stable. if you find a stable point then set the oc'ing software to apply it at startup. then you shouldn't have that issue anymore. lol we both got win 8.1 and the same gigabyte card. btw you will be going through the crashing and restarting a lot and for the gigabyte card with settings like i had for voltage and all 116% was all i needed


----------



## MadGoat

For comparison:

My current rig:



Vs.


----------



## tipjar

I was about to flash the BIOS of my recently purchased ASUS GTX 660 DirectCU II OC; however, when I complete the "KGB" step, the card's voltage offsets couldn't be found







:

Code:



Code:


C:\Users\installer\Desktop\nvflash>kgb.exe 660.rom unlock

Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0600

BIOS end found f5ff

Checksum: Good! e7

Model: GTX 660  Device ID: 11C0

Found power offsets 84fa

Found fan offsets 858c

Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

C:\Users\installer\Desktop\nvflash>

What now? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipjar*
> 
> I was about to flash the BIOS of my recently purchased ASUS GTX 660 DirectCU II OC; however, when I complete the "KGB" step, the card's voltage offsets couldn't be found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\installer\Desktop\nvflash>kgb.exe 660.rom unlock
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> 
> BIOS end found f5ff
> 
> Checksum: Good! e7
> 
> Model: GTX 660  Device ID: 11C0
> 
> Found power offsets 84fa
> 
> Found fan offsets 858c
> 
> Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.
> 
> C:\Users\installer\Desktop\nvflash>
> 
> What now? Thoughts? Suggestions?


use this

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file
 be sure to get your bios and make a backup copy and remod the other with kbt. do not use the one kgb messed up.


----------



## tipjar

Thanks, DJTB!
I'll have a look at that and do some "tweaking" this weekend. The card is in the middle of a "fold".

I found this guide also:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/20875-kepler-overclocking-guide-with-bios-mods-too/

Cheers!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipjar*
> 
> Thanks, DJTB!
> I'll have a look at that and do some "tweaking" this weekend. The card is in the middle of a "fold".
> 
> I found this guide also:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/20875-kepler-overclocking-guide-with-bios-mods-too/
> 
> Cheers!


no problem any questions just ask. i am always on.


----------



## Lubsu

Finaly! These are my test clock now. Im gona go try more but here some results succesfully runing haven 30mins with Extreme specs. <3


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> I feel your pain as I have the same card with f30 bios. I can change the fan profiles using KBT so I think it is possible. KGB does not work with this card it says unable to find voltage offsets. This makes me think gigabyte has done something tricky with the bios. I am struggling to change TDP, seems no matter what I enter into the bios using KBT, nothing really changes in real TDP limits. Best overclock I can get is 1175. Any voltage adjustments in KBT and the card is really unstable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the bios i will set yours like i did his. I have a gigabyte card as well GV-N660OC-2GD gtx 660 and i found the sweet spot also you can change the power limit in overclocking software after the mod to stabilize the card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k dont raise any voltages


Update. I tried various bios mods with this card and finally decided to RMA it. Had the ironegg gurantee along with free return shipping from the shoprunner free trial so only cost of the RMA was waiting time. I got a replacement card and can report a few things I learned for those who own the gigabyte GV N660 - 2GD. First card had a bios for Elpida memory and an ASIC = 65% Could not play with voltage at all or it became unstable, nor did changing power levels in bios or slider allow for anything beyond 110% so best I could get was at ~ 1170 boost and a memory of +890. Replacement card has different bios for its Samsung memory and it has ASIC = 75%. Seems like the RMA was worthwhile because it will allow me to play with power levels and voltages and yields ~ 1241 boost stable. Memory overclock is only 310 with the second card. Lower memory surprised me since I thought Samsung was supposed to be better than Elpida memory. Regardless, happy now as combined boost + memory clocks provides better benchmarks w/ 3Dmark11 ~ 7400.

So what I conclude is that If you have a Gigabyte card with Eplida memory, the bios is strange and does not like voltage changes nor can you get power settings above +10% regardless of what you set the power levels to be in the bios and sliders in software. This may really limit you. I guess differences between cards could also be related to differences ins ASIC scores but not don't think this is the usual case as ASIC does not always correlate with overclockability.

Final comment, You could argue differences in overclocking results make the RMA process dubious. But for me, playing around with all of this is where the fun is


----------



## BWG

What's the best way to cool these?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Update. I tried various bios mods with this card and finally decided to RMA it. Had the ironegg gurantee along with free return shipping from the shoprunner free trial so only cost of the RMA was waiting time. I got a replacement card and can report a few things I learned for those who own the gigabyte GV N660 - 2GD. First card had a bios for Elpida memory and an ASIC = 65% Could not play with voltage at all or it became unstable, nor did changing power levels in bios or slider allow for anything beyond 110% so best I could get was at ~ 1170 boost and a memory of +890. Replacement card has different bios for its Samsung memory and it has ASIC = 75%. Seems like the RMA was worthwhile because it will allow me to play with power levels and voltages and yields ~ 1241 boost stable. Memory overclock is only 310 with the second card. Lower memory surprised me since I thought Samsung was supposed to be better than Elpida memory. Regardless, happy now as combined boost + memory clocks provides better benchmarks w/ 3Dmark11 ~ 7400.
> 
> So what I conclude is that If you have a Gigabyte card with Eplida memory, the bios is strange and does not like voltage changes nor can you get power settings above +10% regardless of what you set the power levels to be in the bios and sliders in software. This may really limit you. I guess differences between cards could also be related to differences ins ASIC scores but not don't think this is the usual case as ASIC does not always correlate with overclockability.
> 
> Final comment, You could argue differences in overclocking results make the RMA process dubious. But for me, playing around with all of this is where the fun is


i got it and you can just adjust for a stable oc i found a couple sweet spots. its not just djust voltage sliders to max. these gigabytes like one thing and that is balance. it would seem voltage is tied to the core clock speed in itself so you set p00 voltage to 1200 and you can leave the rest for variables. then you adjust tdp to about 170% and then flash but be sure you dont move the max voltage sliders as those are the key to balance you want them at default since they provide the crutch balance. then flash and reboot. you may or may not need to reinstall drivers. but then use a ocing software to bring the power limit and you are up. funny thing is this thing is strong at stock it pushes 1188MHz with a voltage of 1.125

mining at 220 khashes with that card and evga mining at 206 khashes= 427 khashes combined avg


----------



## ExVoice

Guys need some help here. I just bought a used GTX660 and as soon as I opened it and installed it on my PC, I went ahead with trying to overclock it via MSI After Burner and found this clock speeds, I think they are kind of strange, is something wrong here or do I need another overclocking software, flashing BIOS, suggestions?? Help please.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExVoice*
> 
> Guys need some help here. I just bought a used GTX660 and as soon as I opened it and installed it on my PC, I went ahead with trying to overclock it via MSI After Burner and found this clock speeds, I think they are kind of strange, is something wrong here or do I need another overclocking software, flashing BIOS, suggestions?? Help please.


that is really wierd i suggest looking at it through another oc software just to see if it appears the same and if it does that card is trash. but a better thing to do would be get the original bios for the card and flash it to see if that fixes the issue as its reading that from the bios.

yay batch files now work.


----------



## ExVoice

Will do, thank you for your fast reply. Will post after trying what you suggested.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExVoice*
> 
> Will do, thank you for your fast reply. Will post after trying what you suggested.


please do so we can solve this issue.


----------



## ExVoice

So I decided to go ahead and flash it to the BIOS posted on this thread, following all the steps, and I got this results, all they normal? My MSI AfterBurner keeps showing this strange speeds:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExVoice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to go ahead and flash it to the BIOS posted on this thread, following all the steps, and I got this results, all they normal? My MSI AfterBurner keeps showing this strange speeds:


yes as long as you are getting 1215MHz in gpu-z


----------



## ExVoice

Thank you very much again.







A quick final question, after flashing my gpu, do I need to overclock even further (with an OC software liek MSI/Riva) or do I leave my gpu just like that?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExVoice*
> 
> Thank you very much again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick final question, after flashing my gpu, do I need to overclock even further (with an OC software liek MSI/Riva) or do I leave my gpu just like that?


up to you though i dont see no need to mess with the clocks


----------



## maquiavelo69

hi, just did the mod, thanks!! now im rocking sli 1254mhz, a few questions tho; when i disable kboost, only one card donwgrades its clock, the other one remains 1254mhz and full voltage, why??

the other one is, if i want to go back to factory cards, how can i do it??

the card don't handle more OC..







why?

thanks







!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> hi, just did the mod, thanks!! now im rocking sli 1254mhz, a few questions tho; when i disable kboost, only one card donwgrades its clock, the other one remains 1254mhz and full voltage, why??
> 
> the other one is, if i want to go back to factory cards, how can i do it??
> 
> the card don't handle more OC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


you should have backed up your bios that will allow you to go back to factory. as for boost it has a mind of its own and that will be the reason you cant oc higher. if you did not back up your bios then you did not read the whole article and so you now need to find your original bios on a website that might be corrupted or not work and then even so even if you find one that works it wont be what you had core and mem clock wise meaning it will not take advantage of your gpu's design.


----------



## maquiavelo69

hi, as it says in step 2, i saved my ROM for both cards naming them 6001.rom and 6002.rom (cos i got SLI), how can i flash the factory roms if anything happens? thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> hi, as it says in step 2, i saved my ROM for both cards naming them 6001.rom and 6002.rom (cos i got SLI), how can i flash the factory roms if anything happens? thanks!


 selecttherightcardforeachprompt.zip 0k .zip file
 now note this batch needs to be extracted to the same folder as nvflash and you can open it with notepad to see the commands and adjust it. index=0 is referencing the card in the pci 16 slot which is your main card and index=1 is talking about card number 2 i assumed that you named 6001 for the first card so i set it to flash the main card and the other for the second. doubleclick to run but make sure it is in the folder with nvflash and at the prompt you will have to select card 0 and the second prompt press y third prompt select card 1 and the press y at the prompt to flash. if i set the bios to the wrong card just switch the filenames in notepad.


----------



## maquiavelo69

ok i see what u did, (u're a legend btw) soemthing wrong tho, u named the batch"index 0= 6001.rom , when I named the ROM, 6601.rom , sames goes for the other one.

IF u rename your batch instead of 6001 & 6002 to 6601 & 6602 i think it might work , thanks again man ure a genius

EDIT : well, i guess i can change the names myself and it'll b the same right?

EDIT2 : ok so i basically mofidied the rom names to match your prompt and the second card flashed ok and downgraded its clock to factory default but the first one flashed ok but still is at 1.2mv 1254mhz.. any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> ok i see what u did, (u're a legend btw) soemthing wrong tho, u named the batch"index 0= 6001.rom , when I named the ROM, 6601.rom , sames goes for the other one.
> 
> IF u rename your batch instead of 6001 & 6002 to 6601 & 6602 i think it might work , thanks again man ure a genius
> 
> EDIT : well, i guess i can change the names myself and it'll b the same right?


i did it in the correct format those were the names you gave me. unless those names were wrong then replace the names and make sure it stays:

nvflash --index=0 whatevername.rom

if it doesn't work check to see if everything is in the nvflash folder. The .roms the batch and nvflash all have to be in the folder. If it still doesn't work then click in the folder then hold shift and right click and select open command prompt here and enter the codes one by one.


----------



## maquiavelo69

oh, true , my bad. anyways renamed the files and got it to flash correctly, it turns out GPU-Z stored the roms of both cards in the same .rom file, basically when i renamed my roms to 6001 and 6002 to match your batch, card 1 flashed but stayed at 1.21mv and card number 2 flashed and went to factory settings, then i basically made a copy of rom 6002 and re-named it 6001, flashed and restarted and volia!

card n1 is now at 1123mhz (stock that i always had)
card n2 is now at 1175mhz (stock that i always had)

thanks man! u helped me a lot!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> oh, true , my bad. anyways renamed the files and got it to flash correctly, it turns out GPU-Z stored the roms of both cards in the same .rom file, basically when i renamed my roms to 6001 and 6002 to match your batch, card 1 flashed but stayed at 1.21mv and card number 2 flashed and went to factory settings, then i basically made a copy of rom 6002 and re-named it 6001, flashed and restarted and volia!
> 
> card n1 is now at 1123mhz (stock that i always had)
> card n2 is now at 1175mhz (stock that i always had)
> 
> thanks man! u helped me a lot!


no problem


----------



## maquiavelo69

im asking all this because after i flashed the cards, it run pretty well but i have crashes from time to time in bf4 and rfactor sadly..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> im asking all this because after i flashed the cards, it run pretty well but i have crashes from time to time in bf4 and rfactor sadly..


did you adjust the power limit in a oc software? you have to raise tdp in the bios first.


----------



## maquiavelo69

Yea i tried 170% in oc software but it also crashed.. Weird.. What u Mean in bios? The only tdp i know in bios is cpu related.. I have set it to 120w cos i got a 2600k @4.7ghz tnx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> Yea i tried 170% in oc software but it also crashed.. Weird.. What u Mean in bios? The only tdp i know in bios is cpu related.. I have set it to 120w cos i got a 2600k @4.7ghz tnx


not that bios the gpu bios if you can set your power limit to 170% in the oc software than you already did


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not that bios the gpu bios if you can set your power limit to 170% in the oc software than you already did


you could give me the bios and let me tweak them

anybody using furmark to benchmark a nvidia card if you are stable other places and still throttling read this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/275160-29-throttling


----------



## maquiavelo69

yeah cool i'd appreciate it







!

nvflash.zip 114k .zip file


here u got both rom's! ure gona tweak them to use 170% by default?

salute!!


----------



## activatedtmx

Hi!

Can someone please unlock my bios? Kgb keeps saying - bad checksum (tried different versions of GPU-Z and kgb)
I tried using Kepler bios tweaker 1.26 , but I'm a bit confused about all those power options.
Thanks!

660_MSI.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Does anyone have the stock BIOS for the gtx 660 ASUS DCUII.

I wrote over it accidently using Kepler Bios Tweaker and before I go farther I want to make sure I have a backup of stock.

It would be greatly appreciated.









I take full responsibility for whatever happens to my card.


----------



## activatedtmx

^ try looking here: LINK


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> Does anyone have the stock BIOS for the gtx 660 ASUS DCUII.
> 
> I wrote over it accidently using Kepler Bios Tweaker and before I go farther I want to make sure I have a backup of stock.
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take full responsibility for whatever happens to my card.


is this the card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b449/asus-gtx-660-directcu-ii-top.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *activatedtmx*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please unlock my bios? Kgb keeps saying - bad checksum (tried different versions of GPU-Z and kgb)
> I tried using Kepler bios tweaker 1.26 , but I'm a bit confused about all those power options.
> Thanks!
> 
> 660_MSI.zip 56k .zip file


brb with the mod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> yeah cool i'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> nvflash.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> here u got both rom's! ure gona tweak them to use 170% by default?
> 
> salute!!


here you go:

nvflash.zip 1,044k .zip file
 and you have to adjust the power limit in a oc software. bios 6001 was not modded it was at stock. i left the original in there in case you wanted to flash back to them and batch file was updated for the new cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *activatedtmx*
> 
> ^ try looking here: LINK


here you go:

660_MSI.zip 931k .zip file
 i left the original file in there as a backup but the batch file is instructed to use the new one so now you have a backup incase this doesn't workout.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

This is the right bios here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143679/asus-gtx660-2048-130412.html However when I flash this my motherboard doesn't post. I think there might be something wrong with the bios. I can flash back to my edited bios using a seperate card.

Can someone use KGB to edit this bios for me please and thank you









660.zip 56k .zip file


Im in a sort of pickle here and im having a hard time diagnosing the problem my pc will sometimes reboot or BSOD when gaming. I dont think its a power supply issue because ive loaded prime 95 and the NVIDIA hair demo program at the same time and it wouldnt crash even when left on for an hour or so. Yet when i try gaming it will crash or reboot or the games will stop responding. I used driver sweeper to reinstall the drivers and it still occurs. Any suggestions?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> This is the right bios here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143679/asus-gtx660-2048-130412.html However when I flash this my motherboard doesn't post. I think there might be something wrong with the bios. I can flash back to my edited bios using a seperate card.
> 
> Can someone use KGB to edit this bios for me please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Im in a sort of pickle here and im having a hard time diagnosing the problem my pc will sometimes reboot or BSOD when gaming. I dont think its a power supply issue because ive loaded prime 95 and the NVIDIA hair demo program at the same time and it wouldnt crash even when left on for an hour or so. Yet when i try gaming it will crash or reboot or the games will stop responding. I used driver sweeper to reinstall the drivers and it still occurs. Any suggestions?


 660.zip 141k .zip file
here goes i made some adjustments to your mod it should run a lot better so flash the modded version and tell me if that works lol i have your bios already btw somebody had me mod theres so i got the original if the one i put in there from the internet doesn't work.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

The one from the internet doesn't work. The modded one works good. Can you send me the original that you were talking about I would like a backup for future endeavors.


----------



## Kalasklister

Allright this is getting really weird!

Atm i honestly don't give a damn about the second card, not entirely necessary for the games i play anyways... But there is clearly a serious driver issue that im unable to fix. Found out on some forums that i should download an older driver and was recommended 320.49 as most stable so i did that and installed fine and then rebooted.

STILL crashes with SLI disabled. Power target 93 % GPU +23 Mem +71 Fans 100% (Really don't know how to get as stable as possible plz help...)

3DMark 11:
! Unknown error occured during benchmark run
.
Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::scene_renderer::render(): draw_depth_task for thread 0: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 515
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed.

Device hung due to badly formed commands.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Allright this is getting really weird!
> 
> Atm i honestly don't give a damn about the second card, not entirely necessary for the games i play anyways... But there is clearly a serious driver issue that im unable to fix. Found out on some forums that i should download an older driver and was recommended 320.49 as most stable so i did that and installed fine and then rebooted.
> 
> STILL crashes with SLI disabled. Power target 93 % GPU +23 Mem +71 Fans 100% (Really don't know how to get as stable as possible plz help...)
> 
> 3DMark 11:
> ! Unknown error occured during benchmark run
> .
> Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::scene_renderer::render(): draw_depth_task for thread 0: File: device_context.cpp
> Line: 515
> Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)
> 
> Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed.
> 
> Device hung due to badly formed commands.
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


give me the bios i will adjust it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> The one from the internet doesn't work. The modded one works good. Can you send me the original that you were talking about I would like a backup for future endeavors.


ok its the same filename but downloaded a while back and works because i know others that use it.

Asus.GTX660.2048.130412.zip 26k .zip file


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

I keep running into the same problem when I'm trying to flash back to stock bios. My mother board won't post. Is there a special way to flash the stock bios?


----------



## maquiavelo69

hey man! i downloaded your zip and flashed them. I see you put 200% power limit instead of 170%, i guess i flashed them with the correct roms then¿?, anyway, i executed the batch from your zip but the cards keep crashing in heaven benchmark.... i set the power limit to max ( in afterburner 249% and in EVGA precision 200%) maybe one of my cards dont handle the 1254mhz even with 1.2mv?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> hey man! i downloaded your zip and flashed them. I see you put 200% power limit instead of 170%, i guess i flashed them with the correct roms then¿?, anyway, i executed the batch from your zip but the cards keep crashing in heaven benchmark.... i set the power limit to max ( in afterburner 249% and in EVGA precision 200%) maybe one of my cards dont handle the 1254mhz even with 1.2mv?


you can limit the boost clock to keep it from going too high. try limiting boost clock to 1215 or 1202MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> I keep running into the same problem when I'm trying to flash back to stock bios. My mother board won't post. Is there a special way to flash the stock bios?


you can create a boot disk or better yet when you are about to flash check the numbers of both bios before you press y to flash then let me know if they match


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can create a boot disk or better yet when you are about to flash check the numbers of both bios before you press y to flash then let me know if they match




They match exactly maybe I will try the boot disk but i hope its not going to be a waste of time lol


----------



## maquiavelo69

yeap, now it seems to be stable at 1228mhz, a few questions tho (sorry to be a pain in the ass man..)

1. in gpuz TDP never exceeds 100% altought i have selected in oc software 200%, in msi afterburner while gaming it shows usage and a few more graphs, and it never exceeds 97-98% either.. i remember a few months back while oc'ing without flashing the vcore to see numbers like 105-106%.. maybe the software is not allowing the cards to use more TDP¿? i've tried it with afterburner and EVGA precision.

2. in your batch when u execute it, do u have to go option 0 and then 1 to flash both cards or u have to go 0,0 then batch closes itself , then open again and 1,1. to make it clear, do u have to go card to card in separate proceeses or u can do both in one process?

im asking you this becaause when i try to flash to stock now, it flashes to stock only one card, the other one remains at 1254mhz.

, is there a way i can open the ROMS and check which ones are stock?¿

thanks again and sorry to be so noob at this man


----------



## wh0kn0ws

You can use kepler bios tweaker and look at the roms. Just look at the different settings and find the rom that looks stock.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

I tried flashing the stock bios in DOS and the same thing happened it won't post?
I'm losing my mind lol. All the numbers match up it says flash successful. But it just won't go. Any suggestions? All of the modded Roms work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maquiavelo69*
> 
> yeap, now it seems to be stable at 1228mhz, a few questions tho (sorry to be a pain in the ass man..)
> 
> 1. in gpuz TDP never exceeds 100% altought i have selected in oc software 200%, in msi afterburner while gaming it shows usage and a few more graphs, and it never exceeds 97-98% either.. i remember a few months back while oc'ing without flashing the vcore to see numbers like 105-106%.. maybe the software is not allowing the cards to use more TDP¿? i've tried it with afterburner and EVGA precision.
> 
> 2. in your batch when u execute it, do u have to go option 0 and then 1 to flash both cards or u have to go 0,0 then batch closes itself , then open again and 1,1. to make it clear, do u have to go card to card in separate proceeses or u can do both in one process?
> 
> im asking you this becaause when i try to flash to stock now, it flashes to stock only one card, the other one remains at 1254mhz.
> 
> , is there a way i can open the ROMS and check which ones are stock?¿
> 
> thanks again and sorry to be so noob at this man


you do 0 ffor the first prompt then 1 for the second number prompt

@OnlyOnCloud9 then we can attempt to mod the modded ones to stock or use the manufacturers bios update software to update. though if you have to contact them then tell them you want to update to uefi bios so they dont know you modded


----------



## Kalasklister

gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


It works now







. But yeah not exactly superb performance... Even SLI is working now and i've found that with this bios it seems that my max is:
Power target: 93%
GPU clock: -14MHz
Mem clock: +13MHz

MAX temp acheived while stable run: 70 C

Graphics Score: 11952 in 3DMark 11. Works but slightly lower than average on 3DMark.

I must say though that im very happy as it is








Some minor tweaks would still be nice and appreciated.

Btw if anyone is interested my Gigabyte fans stop spinning at around 25% and have perfect almost completely unnoticeable pitch at 27% (870rpm)









My god its been almost a month and now both cards are finally starting to work as i wanted them to.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> It works now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeah not exactly superb performance... Even SLI is working now and i've found that with this bios it seems that my max is:
> Power target: 93%
> GPU clock: -14MHz
> Mem clock: +13MHz
> 
> MAX temp acheived while stable run: 70 C
> 
> Graphics Score: 11952 in 3DMark 11. Works but slightly lower than average on 3DMark.
> 
> I must say though that im very happy as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some minor tweaks would still be nice and appreciated.
> 
> Btw if anyone is interested my Gigabyte fans stop spinning at around 25% and have perfect almost completely unnoticeable pitch at 27% (870rpm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god its been almost a month and now both cards are finally starting to work as i wanted them to.


 gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file
i tweaked the voltage for a little more stability so go with the settings you have if they work for you. but if not this should make it a little bit stable.


----------



## Kalasklister

Maaaan i still need some help.

I thought it was fine when i could run the benchmark through a couple of times and play CS:GO for a few hours with SLI on but that wasn't the case. Battlefield 4 and Wargame that require the most GPU power are still crashing like hell. They work for maybe 1-5 minutes max and then crash. I've tried the earlier mentioned driver as well as the latest one with reboots and everything. Even clocked down slightly more so the GPUs which are stable at 70 c. Now they crash at 64 c so shouldn't be my clocks...

Any ideas what could be interfering? I've checked that for optimum driver performance u should only install the driver and physx without experience. Also set the settings for BF4 to maximum power settings to make it more stable (recommended on a few forums).

The games work great when running but then crashes. Regardless of drivers, reboots, reinstalls and what have you. Even tried disabling origin overlay and shutting down steam and all other programs that don't need to be running. Still nothing. It just seems damn stupid and ******ed that i only can play low performance games with SLI on


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalasklister*
> 
> Maaaan i still need some help.
> 
> I thought it was fine when i could run the benchmark through a couple of times and play CS:GO for a few hours with SLI on but that wasn't the case. Battlefield 4 and Wargame that require the most GPU power are still crashing like hell. They work for maybe 1-5 minutes max and then crash. I've tried the earlier mentioned driver as well as the latest one with reboots and everything. Even clocked down slightly more so the GPUs which are stable at 70 c. Now they crash at 64 c so shouldn't be my clocks...
> 
> Any ideas what could be interfering? I've checked that for optimum driver performance u should only install the driver and physx without experience. Also set the settings for BF4 to maximum power settings to make it more stable (recommended on a few forums).
> 
> The games work great when running but then crashes. Regardless of drivers, reboots, reinstalls and what have you. Even tried disabling origin overlay and shutting down steam and all other programs that don't need to be running. Still nothing. It just seems damn stupid and ******ed that i only can play low performance games with SLI on


 gigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file
i made some adjustments. give that a try.


----------



## MaxWar

Anyone has experience with the Asus GTX 660 OC DirectCU2 model?. How well does it overclock?
I am currently running an Asus engtx 460 directCu and I can run it at 915 Mhz, its a pretty good overclocker. 35% increase over stock.

Can I expect equally good performance out of the 660 oc?


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Anyone has experience with the Asus GTX 660 OC DirectCU2 model?. How well does it overclock?
> I am currently running an Asus engtx 460 directCu and I can run it at 915 Mhz, its a pretty good overclocker. 35% increase over stock.
> 
> Can I expect equally good performance out of the 660 oc?


I have it. Asic 74% +160 core and +330 Memory


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Anyone has experience with the Asus GTX 660 OC DirectCU2 model?. How well does it overclock?
> I am currently running an Asus engtx 460 directCu and I can run it at 915 Mhz, its a pretty good overclocker. 35% increase over stock.
> 
> Can I expect equally good performance out of the 660 oc?


I have one. Pretty lame stock. Had to unlock it to get anything decent out of it. But its decent now that its running at 1.212v. I'm getting 1267mhz core and +275 memory before it starts artifacting on me. Before unlock it was an absolute turd card. Wouldn't even do 1180mhz on core.


----------



## MaxWar

Just got this off ebay,







New but Open box. That likely means a return. Hope there was not good reason for the return.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151214793575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true

I hesitated between getting a second 460 and Sli or this 660 OC but I opted for 2gb goodness.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Just got this off ebay,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New but Open box. That likely means a return. Hope there was not good reason for the return.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151214793575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true
> 
> I hesitated between getting a second 460 and Sli or this 660 OC but I opted for 2gb goodness.


Even if all it does is stock its a good buy. Nice job.


----------



## Hatake04

Hi all, I'm not sure what to do with my Gigabyte GTX 660 ! Should I just unlock the bios then overclock it from software, or use the kepler bios editor (I don't know the settings to tweak) ?
here is my bios

GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file


Help please


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatake04*
> 
> Hi all, I'm not sure what to do with my Gigabyte GTX 660 ! Should I just unlock the bios then overclock it from software, or use the kepler bios editor (I don't know the settings to tweak) ?
> here is my bios
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Help please


since i have the same card i will mod yours for yours but know that i am not responsible for any issues

GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## greeatzy

*Hey guys i need some help...*
I really don't know much about overclocking, but I wanna overclock my PointOfView GTX660 2gb. As I said before I'm a noob at this stuff but I know when you buy a gpu it's always good to overclock it to get some better results.
_So can you walk me trought thesteps how to overclock it and increse my speed of the gpu?_

Here are some pictures from the GPU-Z program.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## BWG

Folding Folding Folding!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Folding Folding Folding!


for me its mining mining mining.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greeatzy*
> 
> *Hey guys i need some help...*
> I really don't know much about overclocking, but I wanna overclock my PointOfView GTX660 2gb. As I said before I'm a noob at this stuff but I know when you buy a gpu it's always good to overclock it to get some better results.
> So can you walk me trought thesteps how to overclock it and increse my speed of the gpu?
> 
> Here are some pictures from the GPU-Z program.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


i'm sorry but i dont know about PoV cards or at least enough to safely mod your card and i dont be the reason you brick it so i will stand down. better safe than sorry.besides 2-5 fps isn't worth losing a $200 card is it.


----------



## Hatake04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> since i have the same card i will mod yours for yours but know that i am not responsible for any issues
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file


Hey, thank you for the upload. I flashed the bios: no stability issue, but I've lost the boost!! I'm using furmark test and max gpu clock was 1032 Mhz.
When opening the bios with KBT 1.25 I see the boost clock disappeared:


----------



## vilius572

Hello guys! Can I use cooler from something like asus,evga or gigabyte gtx660 on my stock gtx660 1.5GB with reference cooler. Will screw holes line up?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatake04*
> 
> Hey, thank you for the upload. I flashed the bios: no stability issue, but I've lost the boost!! I'm using furmark test and max gpu clock was 1032 Mhz.
> When opening the bios with KBT 1.25 I see the boost clock disappeared:


yes i disabled boost to an extent but it still boost anyway which is why i capped it at 1215MHz


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello guys! Can I use cooler from something like asus,evga or gigabyte gtx660 on my stock gtx660 1.5GB with reference cooler. Will screw holes line up?


Anyone?


----------



## BWG

No.


----------



## stevebd62

If I sli 2 gtx 660 2gb oc cards, will I have 4gb memory on graphics (like gtx780ti 4gb has)?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> If I sli 2 gtx 660 2gb oc cards, will I have 4gb memory on graphics (like gtx780ti 4gb has)?


No. you'll have two, 2GB graphics cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> No. you'll have two, 2GB graphics cards.


the good thing is because of sli the load is cut in half so it works faster resulting in faster processing


----------



## stevebd62

I'm trying to decide on the upgrade. i like my 660's performance thus far but am looking at in the future more memory demand on newer games.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> I'm trying to decide on the upgrade. i like my 660's performance thus far but am looking at in the future more memory demand on newer games.


nah most games use nowhere near 2GB


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nah most games use nowhere near 2GB


Unless you run skyrim with 4k texture mod


----------



## redrocker2112

Has anyone come up with a valid way to deal with issue of the F30 bios on the Gigabyte version of this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> Has anyone come up with a valid way to deal with issue of the F30 bios on the Gigabyte version of this card?


what do you mean you want to flash it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Unless you run skyrim with 4k texture mod


you your right but honestly there's few games that use that much memory.


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what do you mean you want to flash it?
> 
> Yes, even from DOS, nvflash won't access the bios on these Gigabyte cards.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nah most games use nowhere near 2GB


RAGE eats VRAM for breakfast.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> RAGE eats VRAM for breakfast.


yes as i have thqat game i know but still yet again my keywords were MOST games use nowhere near 2gb of ram


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quite true. but this is OCN, so we're duty bound to ham-fistedly point out the outliers as though they are the norm.


----------



## radioactivemagi

So, I have an ASUS GTX 660 DirectCUII OC card (TOP bin 1085 MHz boost is default). I've extracted the bios with GPU-Z and fixed it with KGB, setting power target at 150% and voltage at 1.212V as is the standard. First issue I ran across was EEPROM write protection, which a quick thread search told me I needed to use nvflash --protectoff which worked perfectly from Windows. Flash was successful and I restarted and ran a simple render test and saw the card was getting the designated 1.212V under load.

Prior to unlocking I was using a boost of 1100 MHz, min GPU voltage 0.950V and memory clock of 6200 MHz with a power target of 110%. This has been pretty standard and I have fairly consistent 3DMark Firestrike scores with this.

After unlocking I thought I would get much more of a boost, but it seems even moving the boost clock 10 MHz causes instability with 3DMark crashing out. I've fiddled with small GPU boost clocks, Memory Clocks and small power target alterations.

Any ideas where to start?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radioactivemagi*
> 
> So, I have an ASUS GTX 660 DirectCUII OC card (TOP bin 1085 MHz boost is default). I've extracted the bios with GPU-Z and fixed it with KGB, setting power target at 150% and voltage at 1.212V as is the standard. First issue I ran across was EEPROM write protection, which a quick thread search told me I needed to use nvflash --protectoff which worked perfectly from Windows. Flash was successful and I restarted and ran a simple render test and saw the card was getting the designated 1.212V under load.
> 
> Prior to unlocking I was using a boost of 1100 MHz, min GPU voltage 0.950V and memory clock of 6200 MHz with a power target of 110%. This has been pretty standard and I have fairly consistent 3DMark Firestrike scores with this.
> 
> After unlocking I thought I would get much more of a boost, but it seems even moving the boost clock 10 MHz causes instability with 3DMark crashing out. I've fiddled with small GPU boost clocks, Memory Clocks and small power target alterations.
> 
> Any ideas where to start?


voltages have been improperly modded and if you post your bios i will fix it for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quite true. but this is OCN, so we're duty bound to ham-fistedly point out the outliers as though they are the norm.


good point.


----------



## Yorkston

I have 2x EVGA 660 FTWs in SLI and have been looking at picking up a 1440p monitor. How would these cards handle gaming at that resolution?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> I have 2x EVGA 660 FTWs in SLI and have been looking at picking up a 1440p monitor. How would these cards handle gaming at that resolution?


perfectly 2 perform 10-15% better than a 770.


----------



## radioactivemagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> voltages have been improperly modded and if you post your bios i will fix it for you.
> good point.


This is my flashed version:

660flashed.zip 56k .zip file


This is my original bios:

GK106-Original-660-26-01-2014.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radioactivemagi*
> 
> This is my flashed version:
> 
> 660flashed.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is my original bios:
> 
> GK106-Original-660-26-01-2014.zip 56k .zip file


ok just got back and yes voltages were off. I dont need the original you keep that as a backup.

660flashed.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## blenderbros1

Hey im new here, well i mean iv been lurking for a while and have allready flashed my card but i kinda screwed it up the first time and manged to fix it the secound but i never got the full 170 voltage increase or anything just 140 sadly because i forgot to ..well my card been working like this for months and it never messes up but i do want to oc more and have better profromacne..my card is the evga super clocked 2gb from best buy is there any way you guys might have the stock bios at hand and mind modding it for me for the optimal max boost thing? like you guys have done before so i can flash it and have it allready to oc by my self? im talking to djthrottle







or any one who knows more than me..i have a good power supply and good mobo asus v formal z and fx 8350,16gb ram gtx 660


----------



## vilius572

Hello. Maybe someone have to sell reference cooler or other cooler that can fit for gtx 660? Mine one makes squeeking and some other noises that drives me crazy. I have tried to lubricate fan but it doesn't help.


----------



## blenderbros1

hey just buy artic acclero cooler thats what i bought my temps are 20 c with nothing happeing and 40 at max load its great and silent..make shure you buy the extra fan for it to..its so silent


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> Hey im new here, well i mean iv been lurking for a while and have allready flashed my card but i kinda screwed it up the first time and manged to fix it the secound but i never got the full 170 voltage increase or anything just 140 sadly because i forgot to ..well my card been working like this for months and it never messes up but i do want to oc more and have better profromacne..my card is the evga super clocked 2gb from best buy is there any way you guys might have the stock bios at hand and mind modding it for me for the optimal max boost thing? like you guys have done before so i can flash it and have it allready to oc by my self? im talking to djthrottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or any one who knows more than me..i have a good power supply and good mobo asus v formal z and fx 8350,16gb ram gtx 660


Look on page 396. He uploaded his bios for me and its for the best buy card.


----------



## blenderbros1

whoknows is it the XE.zip file? so i just flash it and it will be unlocked? or do i have to change it more?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yes, that's the one. I believe it's his modded one. If you have kepler bios tweaker installed, you can open up the bios and see what all is done to it. If it is unlocked and modded all you would have to do is flash your card with it. I wish I could be more help but I don't have my computer and I can only do so much on my phone.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> hey just buy artic acclero cooler thats what i bought my temps are 20 c with nothing happeing and 40 at max load its great and silent..make shure you buy the extra fan for it to..its so silent


I was thinking about Arctic cooler accelero xtreme III but I'm not quite sure if it's to buy new cooler for this card. I'm thinking to upgrade gpu soon anyway so.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> Hey im new here, well i mean iv been lurking for a while and have allready flashed my card but i kinda screwed it up the first time and manged to fix it the secound but i never got the full 170 voltage increase or anything just 140 sadly because i forgot to ..well my card been working like this for months and it never messes up but i do want to oc more and have better profromacne..my card is the evga super clocked 2gb from best buy is there any way you guys might have the stock bios at hand and mind modding it for me for the optimal max boost thing? like you guys have done before so i can flash it and have it allready to oc by my self? im talking to djthrottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or any one who knows more than me..i have a good power supply and good mobo asus v formal z and fx 8350,16gb ram gtx 660


i can find it what is the product number or part number and hell i might already have it. and post the one you have. that way i know what you did.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Yes, that's the one. I believe it's his modded one. If you have kepler bios tweaker installed, you can open up the bios and see what all is done to it. If it is unlocked and modded all you would have to do is flash your card with it. I wish I could be more help but I don't have my computer and I can only do so much on my phone.


thats a evga bios XG is the one for the gigabyte sorry bout the doublepost hope i got it on here in time and i'm mining and finishing a pc i'm selling while trading coins


----------



## blenderbros1

its the gtx evga 660 sc from best buy only..its a werid one because it has a differnt box than if you bought it from evga its self or new egg its more of a white colored box here is the bios im using ......wait i dont know how to upload this :,(


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> its the gtx evga 660 sc from best buy only..its a werid one because it has a differnt box than if you bought it from evga its self or new egg its more of a white colored box here is the bios im using ......wait i dont know how to upload this :,(


zip it and then use the paperclip to attach the zip file. what is the product number?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I could be wrong but I think his is the same as our best buy versions. That's why I told him to use the xe.rom that you gave me a few pages back.


----------



## blenderbros1

lol 02g-p4-3069-KB is that it ? thats what was on my box

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yep that's the product number. DJ will be able to help you more than I can.


----------



## blenderbros1

good i just want to get it unlocked and like have the MAXUIM oc i can get my temps are great no joke lol i have plenty to spare in terms of temp over head..i mean not a 100 percent improvment but maybe a 40 percent at most


----------



## cfortney

Hi all,

Could someone help me out with the problem I've run into?
"Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets."

It seems that question has been answered before, so I downloaded KeplerBiosTweaker but had no idea what to do from there.
Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> good i just want to get it unlocked and like have the MAXUIM oc i can get my temps are great no joke lol i have plenty to spare in terms of temp over head..i mean not a 100 percent improvment but maybe a 40 percent at most


as soon as you give me the product number i can get you that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfortney*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone help me out with the problem I've run into?
> "Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets."
> 
> It seems that question has been answered before, so I downloaded KeplerBiosTweaker but had no idea what to do from there.
> Thanks!


post the bios and i will mod it for you then tell you what i did.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

DJ, 4 posts up he gives you the product number and a copy of his bios.


----------



## cfortney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> as soon as you give me the product number i can get you that
> post the bios and i will mod it for you then tell you what i did.


I'm not able to attach the .ROM file here, and I tried to submit mine through GPU-Z but it says it's a duplicate of 146813.rom
I've got an EVGA GEFORCE GTX 660 SC Superclocked 2GB

Thanks bud!


----------



## blenderbros1

just like go to gpu z click the chip button and save to file then after its saved right click it then add to archive with win rar then upload it that way


----------



## blenderbros1

02g-p4-3069-KB


----------



## radioactivemagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok just got back and yes voltages were off. I dont need the original you keep that as a backup.
> 
> 660flashed.zip 57k .zip file


I used KGB, why were the voltages incorrect? Could this have potentially damaged the card? I did some benchmarks with the stock bios and it seems to be scoring similar as it was previously.

More detail would be appreciated as I want to learn from my mistakes









Thanks.


----------



## cfortney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> just like go to gpu z click the chip button and save to file then after its saved right click it then add to archive with win rar then upload it that way


Derp I shoulda thought of that, thanks man.
Here it is

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## blenderbros1

where is dj when you need him :,(


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Blender, download the latest kepler bios tweaked and download the zip file I mentioned earlier. Open your bios and see what the bios version it is. Then do the same thing with the bios I mentioned. If the versions are the same you can flash your card with it. Using kbt you can look at the voltage and see if his is maxed. You can also mess around with the clocks but I find it easier just to do it using the evga program.


----------



## blenderbros1

ok ill do that but lets hope i dont screw up again...so where is the lastest kepler bios program


----------



## wh0kn0ws

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772

there's a download link in the first post.


----------



## blenderbros1

its not the same :,(


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Well that sucks. I have a modded bios but I won't be near my PC until Saturday. Hopefully DJ stops by some time so he can help.


----------



## blenderbros1

so like if i just use the bios any how it looks the same...would it screw it up? its unlocked


----------



## wh0kn0ws

As long as the version is the same you shouldn't have any problems. If you feel adventurous you can use kbt and mod your stock bios and unlock it. If you do mod your own, remember to save it as something different than your stock bios.


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Blender, download the latest kepler bios tweaked and download the zip file I mentioned earlier. Open your bios and see what the bios version it is. Then do the same thing with the bios I mentioned. If the versions are the same you can flash your card with it. Using kbt you can look at the voltage and see if his is maxed. You can also mess around with the clocks but I find it easier just to do it using the evga program.


so i'm getting the same "could not find voltage offsets." error in the cmd promt. really it comes down to booting the voltages more than just 110%, because really that's nothing. anyhow, i have the same issue and if anyone can help out, i've been scouring for like an hour, and i've got my cpu up to freaking 4.87 stable, can't wait to get the gpu up higher to match it!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I never found an answer for the "could not find voltage offsets", but I used kepler bios tweaker and changed the voltage myself and then flashed the card with my modded bios.


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I never found an answer for the "could not find voltage offsets", but I used kepler bios tweaker and changed the voltage myself and then flashed the card with my modded bios.


man, i must not get this, if i change the voltage how do i flash the new bios?


----------



## SimpleJack

660.zip 58k .zip file


so i guess if anyone can help, here's my bios, i can't get over this issue and any help would be awesome. Not sure if anyone knows how to tweak so it would work, but anyhow, Much appreciated to anyone. I've been trying this for like 2 hours i think or more, and i just can't wrap my head around it, and i don't wanna fry this either.

EVGA GTX 660 SC refurb (newegg)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> 660.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> so i guess if anyone can help, here's my bios, i can't get over this issue and any help would be awesome. Not sure if anyone knows how to tweak so it would work, but anyhow, Much appreciated to anyone. I've been trying this for like 2 hours i think or more, and i just can't wrap my head around it, and i don't wanna fry this either.
> 
> EVGA GTX 660 SC refurb (newegg)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radioactivemagi*
> 
> I used KGB, why were the voltages incorrect? Could this have potentially damaged the card? I did some benchmarks with the stock bios and it seems to be scoring similar as it was previously.
> 
> More detail would be appreciated as I want to learn from my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> its not the same :,(


this will be better for you. i have the exact same card which ftr our cards seem to be rare.

blenderbros.zip 58k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> 660.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> so i guess if anyone can help, here's my bios, i can't get over this issue and any help would be awesome. Not sure if anyone knows how to tweak so it would work, but anyhow, Much appreciated to anyone. I've been trying this for like 2 hours i think or more, and i just can't wrap my head around it, and i don't wanna fry this either.
> 
> EVGA GTX 660 SC refurb (newegg)


i simply aligned the voltages as kepler likes balance if you look at the bios i set the first state from the top to 1.212 then the second to 1.100 and the other 2 remain variables for balance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfortney*
> 
> Derp I shoulda thought of that, thanks man.
> Here it is
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


 cfortney.zip 58k .zip file
here you are.


----------



## blenderbros1

makes me fill special cuz its like super rare item


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will be better for you. i have the exact same card which ftr our cards seem to be rare.
> 
> blenderbros.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> i simply aligned the voltages as kepler likes balance if you look at the bios i set the first state from the top to 1.212 then the second to 1.100 and the other 2 remain variables for balance.
> 
> cfortney.zip 58k .zip file
> here you are.


guys verify the vendors of your bios in kepler bio tweaker please i have gotten confused to who's bios is who's so check to see if the bios is from the right card maker


----------



## blenderbros1

it is right it says evga and so do i just flash the card and its done? or do i edit it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> guys verify the vendors of your bios in kepler bio tweaker please i have gotten confused to who's bios is who's so check to see if the bios is from the right card maker


actually blendorbros dont flash that that is for simplejack


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenderbros1*
> 
> it is right it says evga and so do i just flash the card and its done? or do i edit it


oh then yes but dont use options -4 -5 -6 and if it gives a error then it is the wrong one


----------



## blenderbros1

ok so i have the right bios right? lol making shure before i do this..and whats the software im supposed to use i forgot :,(


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> so i'm getting the same "could not find voltage offsets." error in the cmd promt. really it comes down to booting the voltages more than just 110%, because really that's nothing. anyhow, i have the same issue and if anyone can help out, i've been scouring for like an hour, and i've got my cpu up to freaking 4.87 stable, can't wait to get the gpu up higher to match it!


 simplejackhereyouare.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *blenderbros1* 

ok so i have the right bios right? lol making shure before i do this..and whats the software im supposed to use i forgot :,

this is how you know if its the right one. nvflash --protectoff

nvflash thebiosname.rom

if you get a error it is the wrong one and it wont flash if it is the right one it will flash.


----------



## cfortney

Thanks DJ, seems like you sent me the right one. Everything updated and then I ran the NVIDIA hair test with GPU-Z, VDDC reads "1.2120 V"
By the way, anything else I can do to overclock the GPU further? I was thinking about getting an aftermarket cooler for my FX-6300.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfortney*
> 
> Thanks DJ, seems like you sent me the right one. Everything updated and then I ran the NVIDIA hair test with GPU-Z, VDDC reads "1.2120 V"
> By the way, anything else I can do to overclock the GPU further? I was thinking about getting an aftermarket cooler for my FX-6300.


you can increase mem **** i haven't touched anything but the power limit and the voltage


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> simplejackhereyouare.zip 58k .zip file


You sir, are bomb! I need to find stock EVGA 660 SC bios though, 1280 max is too high and is causing crashes, not sure what to do, but PS2 does like a screen refresh every few minutes and causes me sever geek pain, good FPS but damn, that screen refresh sucks.


----------



## SimpleJack

oh yeah, i'm at work too, so it's gonna be hard to mod that bios from here, i just can't wait to get home and bang out some more BIOS modding to make PS2 smooth as butter on my rigeroni!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> You sir, are bomb! I need to find stock EVGA 660 SC bios though, 1280 max is too high and is causing crashes, not sure what to do, but PS2 does like a screen refresh every few minutes and causes me sever geek pain, good FPS but damn, that screen refresh sucks.


post it again i can limit that boost level i fell asleep i am working to threads and another forum and finishing a computer i'm going to sell so i forgot to do it


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post it again i can limit that boost level i fell asleep i am working to threads and another forum and finishing a computer i'm going to sell so i forgot to do it


No worries my man, you posted the bios as "simplejackhereyago" i'm at work, but definitely will be all over it once i get home. I'm excited to game, bumped my CPU clock down even though everything was stable before i started messing with the bios on the gpu lol. ****. any help is always appreciated. can i donate to you at all? is taht even allowed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> No worries my man, you posted the bios as "simplejackhereyago" i'm at work, but definitely will be all over it once i get home. I'm excited to game, bumped my CPU clock down even though everything was stable before i started messing with the bios on the gpu lol. ****. any help is always appreciated. can i donate to you at all? is taht even allowed?


i dont know lol but if you have kepler bios tweaker when you first open the bios i gave you if you look at boost limit set it to 1202 or 1215. that will stabilize it


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont know lol but if you have kepler bios tweaker when you first open the bios i gave you if you look at boost limit set it to 1202 or 1215. that will stabilize it


oh yeah man, that's what i use to mod it....and screw it up for sure. I've toned it down a bit, but it like does this flashing thing and eventually freezes after about 45 min of gaming. hopefully this will keep it stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> oh yeah man, that's what i use to mod it....and screw it up for sure. I've toned it down a bit, but it like does this flashing thing and eventually freezes after about 45 min of gaming. hopefully this will keep it stable.


it should as the boost is what makes it unstable. if not then we can disable boost which funnily it will still boost but it wont be so lethal to gaming


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Random question, but what's the highest stable boost and memory clock someone has been able to achieve?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Random question, but what's the highest stable boost and memory clock someone has been able to achieve?


somebody boosted to 1241 with 1625 as base mem clock i modded their bios and they maintained that


----------



## pbiernik

Hey guys!
I have an EVGA 660 GTX SC.
This method Works fine, but i can't overclock the core, cuz games crash.
I use MSI Afterburner and EVGA precisión X.
Is this normal?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Modded bios might or might not help. I have the same card as well. It will not OC at all. Luck of the draw. Some cards oc beastly. Some barely or none at all. SC is oc as it is. So, probably at its max for said card. Also make sure power target is set max to 110%.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I have an EVGA 660 GTX SC.
> This method Works fine, but i can't overclock the core, cuz games crash.
> I use MSI Afterburner and EVGA precisión X.
> Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Modded bios might or might not help. I have the same card as well. It will not OC at all. Luck of the draw. Some cards oc beastly. Some barely or none at all. SC is oc as it is. So, probably at its max for said card. Also make sure power target is set max to 110%.


the card can be oc'ed you have to find the voltage sweet spot. some cards prefer a lower voltage and some prefer a higher voltage. also about stability let me see the bios as it may be done incorrectly.


----------



## pbiernik

1200 voltage,and a simple 50 mhz overclock, i have crash in my games.

I've followed the steps in the guide, and this happens.

With the default bios, when i do overclock, same problem (crash)

I only can play fine with stock values.

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


Thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> 1200 voltage,and a simple 50 mhz overclock, i have crash in my games.
> 
> I've followed the steps in the guide, and this happens.
> 
> With the default bios, when i do overclock, same problem (crash)
> 
> I only can play fine with stock values.
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you.


 GK1064.zip 114k .zip file
have fun with this and remember always wear goggles.


----------



## sportsczy

This whole rant became unnecessary...


----------



## sportsczy

Total noob here. After flashing the bios of the card, everything was crashing. So i had to redo my OC setting. It works with the following setting:

Core Voltage 0
Power Limit 118%
Core Clock +44
Memory Clock +222

I'm just learning this stuff. Are these settings ok or am i completely messing up?

MSI GTX660 series on GK106 GPU 2GB
8gb of RAM 1866
I5-3470 running at 40x

I had issues with my card crashing post flashing it. I had the power limit at 110% and it crashed every time it hit 100%. So I had to decrease everything (trial and error) until the crashing stopped.

Before the flashing of the bios, i was running:

Core Voltage 0
Power Limit 110%
Core Clock +50
Memory Clock +350

Here's my GPU-Z log:

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 586k .txt file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sportsczy*
> 
> Total noob here. After flashing the bios of the card, everything was crashing. So i had to redo my OC setting. It works with the following setting:
> 
> Core Voltage 0
> Power Limit 118%
> Core Clock +44
> Memory Clock +222
> 
> I'm just learning this stuff. Are these settings ok or am i completely messing up?
> 
> MSI GTX660 series on GK106 GPU 2GB
> 8gb of RAM 1866
> I5-3470 running at 40x
> 
> I had issues with my card crashing post flashing it. I had the power limit at 110% and it crashed every time it hit 100%. So I had to decrease everything (trial and error) until the crashing stopped.
> 
> Before the flashing of the bios, i was running:
> 
> Core Voltage 0
> Power Limit 110%
> Core Clock +50
> Memory Clock +350
> 
> Here's my GPU-Z log:
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 586k .txt file


your voltages are unbalanced kepler likes balance. look at your bios in kepler bios tweaker. on the voltage tab you have the 2 max voltage sliders. you can slide those all the way to 1.212 thats okay but if you stop there you will be unstable as the card is not directed to use that properly. so now i will show you how to balance the voltag. leave the top 2 sliders maxed out then you notice the 4 sliders under those 2? the top slider under the 2 max voltage sliders must be maxed out to 1212 as well now. and the next slider down must be adjusted to 1100 the bottom 2 sliders can remain as they are since they are variables already that are close enough to 1100 to allow the card to move from stage to stage with balanced changes. on the first page limit boost to what you know is stable.


----------



## MaxWar

So I finally got my Asus GTX 660 OC through the mail and installed it.
Works fine but as someone here said earlier, seems it wont overclock past the default 1085 mhz core speed. If I try it automatically throttle down.

Looks like i will have to unlock it!
I read through a few pages back of this thread and seems like someone had Voltage imbalance after trying to unlock the same card. I do not know it this ended up fixed...

If I follow the tutorial in the first post of the thread Step by step should it work fine? First time I would ever try to unlock a video card bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> So I finally got my Asus GTX 660 OC through the mail and installed it.
> Works fine but as someone here said earlier, seems it wont overclock past the default 1085 mhz core speed. If I try it automatically throttle down.
> 
> Looks like i will have to unlock it!
> I read through a few pages back of this thread and seems like someone had Voltage imbalance after trying to unlock the same card. I do not know it this ended up fixed...
> 
> If I follow the tutorial in the first post of the thread Step by step should it work fine? First time I would ever try to unlock a video card bios.


actually there are a few steps missing and for the record when you flash you should leave -4 -5 -6 out of the code as they are not needed and if the bios is bad nvflash will not flash the bios. but if you use those numbers then nvflash will flash a bad bios.if you would like i can mod the voltages for you then you can mod the clocks


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> actually there are a few steps missing and for the record when you flash you should leave -4 -5 -6 out of the code as they are not needed and if the bios is bad nvflash will not flash the bios. but if you use those numbers then nvflash will flash a bad bios.if you would like i can mod the voltages for you then you can mod the clocks


I just extracted my bios with GPU-Z

GK106maxwar.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks for the support, do you mean I can then mod the clocks with with Kepler BIOS tweaker? I just downloaded the program and tried it. I have no idea how to best set all those settings optimally for better overclock.

My old card was an Asus GTX 460 and I could overclock it over 30% using Asus gpu tweak without any kind of Bios modding.


----------



## MaxWar

Im running into an issue here.

I modded my BIOS and flashed it, but I actually get worse Clock speed than before because I cannot get past the Power limit. Even though I can set the slider to 150% in afterburner, It will usually stay at 100% of TDP with an occasional spike slightly above.

GPU-Z reports that the GPU is currently capped due to exceeding power limit. ( Perfcap reason : pwr )

I am wondering if I am missing something here. I was surprised when I unpacked the card that it only used 1 x 6 pins power connector. Is it possibly a hardware limitation?
My psu is a 1200w but an old model made in 2008.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Im running into an issue here.
> 
> I modded my BIOS and flashed it, but I actually get worse Clock speed than before because I cannot get past the Power limit. Even though I can set the slider to 150% in afterburner, It will usually stay at 100% of TDP with an occasional spike slightly above.
> 
> GPU-Z reports that the GPU is currently capped due to exceeding power limit. ( Perfcap reason : pwr )
> 
> I am wondering if I am missing something here. I was surprised when I unpacked the card that it only used 1 x 6 pins power connector. Is it possibly a hardware limitation?
> My psu is a 1200w but an old model made in 2008.


you first test your overclocks in any overclocking software then when you find something stable that you like you use kepler bios tweaker to make the adjustments then flash. voltagewise you are going to adjust the power limit as needed to stablilize. thank you for putting your name with your zip it makes it easier to keep track of who is who

GK106maxwar.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## sportsczy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your voltages are unbalanced kepler likes balance. look at your bios in kepler bios tweaker. on the voltage tab you have the 2 max voltage sliders. you can slide those all the way to 1.212 thats okay but if you stop there you will be unstable as the card is not directed to use that properly. so now i will show you how to balance the voltag. leave the top 2 sliders maxed out then you notice the 4 sliders under those 2? the top slider under the 2 max voltage sliders must be maxed out to 1212 as well now. and the next slider down must be adjusted to 1100 the bottom 2 sliders can remain as they are since they are variables already that are close enough to 1100 to allow the card to move from stage to stage with balanced changes. on the first page limit boost to what you know is stable.


Thanks a lot dude! i got my bios to where the voltages are balanced as you described and my card is stable. I'm using afterburner to tweak the OC settings and figure out the boost since i'm not sure what the optimum settings are yet.


----------



## sportsczy

OK. Whenever i OC and i try to run a benchmark program (like 3DMark), I get this after a crash:

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload Single init returned error message: File: device_resources.cpp
Line: 313
Function: class eva::com_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::device_resources::create_buffer(const struct D3D11_BUFFER_DESC &,const struct D3D11_SUBRESOURCE_DATA *) const

Expression: hr: DX11 call failed [-2005270523].

Hardware device removed.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer:

Any ideas what this means?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you first test your overclocks in any overclocking software then when you find something stable that you like you use kepler bios tweaker to make the adjustments then flash. voltagewise you are going to adjust the power limit as needed to stablilize. thank you for putting your name with your zip it makes it easier to keep track of who is who
> 
> GK106maxwar.zip 115k .zip file


Thanks a lot for the help but that still did not fix my problem. My card still auto-throttles down with the higher voltage, even without overclocking, And yet I did set the slider for max TDP in afterburner and clicked apply.
Look at that perfcap bar in GPU-Z . I think the solution might be editing those other parameters in the Power table in Kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help but that still did not fix my problem. My card still auto-throttles down with the higher voltage, even without overclocking, And yet I did set the slider for max TDP in afterburner and clicked apply.
> Look at that perfcap bar in GPU-Z . I think the solution might be editing those other parameters in the Power table in Kepler bios tweaker.


Have you tried running your fan speed At 100% - Maybe i am missing something from the picture.


----------



## MaxWar

My Fan speed is set to Auto with max at 100% and the GPU is barely at 50c yet its still throttling because of Power usage.

I messed with the values in the power table and got to raise the ceiling a bit! I raised every value a little bit. But it is annoying NOT KNOWING what they are. I will try to tweak some values one by one.

See, it is still getting throttled but not as hard. Its weird that it seems I am the only one with that issue...
This card is supposed to be 150w, which is quite low and it uses a single 6 pins connector, I am a bit worried about that. All my previous cards going back to a 9800 GTX has two connectors.


----------



## R3AP37

Right I have a problem lol and Im sorry if it has been answered but I can hardly use the search feature now my screen is buggered xD I managed to flash the unlocked bios for my EVGA GTX 660 SC and everything was going good until a couple of restarts later and now my screen is all torn up, artifacts everywhere and BSOD's on startup







I have the stock VBIOS saved away but I cant install it because all I can access is safemode :/ is there any way to flash the VBios in safemode? or any other mode for that matter?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> Right I have a problem lol and Im sorry if it has been answered but I can hardly use the search feature now my screen is buggered xD I managed to flash the unlocked bios for my EVGA GTX 660 SC and everything was going good until a couple of restarts later and now my screen is all torn up, artifacts everywhere and BSOD's on startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stock VBIOS saved away but I cant install it because all I can access is safemode :/ is there any way to flash the VBios in safemode? or any other mode for that matter?


I would try uninstalling the display drivers while in safe mode then try rebooting normally


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I would try uninstalling the display drivers while in safe mode then try rebooting normally


Just tried that and quite worryingly the artifacts are now showing at bios level -_- going to try a DOS level VBios restore as soon as my pen drive formats


----------



## MaxWar

That sounds pretty nasty, hope you get it sorted out with DOS booting.

As for me, at this point I have managed to run my ASUS at 1255mhz core.
That is not on max voltage, because If I try max voltage it just throttles. Maybe I need to be more aggressive with the power tables.
I wish this Bios tweaker came with a manual!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> Right I have a problem lol and Im sorry if it has been answered but I can hardly use the search feature now my screen is buggered xD I managed to flash the unlocked bios for my EVGA GTX 660 SC and everything was going good until a couple of restarts later and now my screen is all torn up, artifacts everywhere and BSOD's on startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stock VBIOS saved away but I cant install it because all I can access is safemode :/ is there any way to flash the VBios in safemode? or any other mode for that matter?


you can use nvflash in safe mode but give me the product number and i can see if i have a autoflash bios for yourcard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help but that still did not fix my problem. My card still auto-throttles down with the higher voltage, even without overclocking, And yet I did set the slider for max TDP in afterburner and clicked apply.
> Look at that perfcap bar in GPU-Z . I think the solution might be editing those other parameters in the Power table in Kepler bios tweaker.


try this. i gave the 3d clock a different rate from 2d with boost being a bit higher

maxwarnewmod.zip 58k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sportsczy*
> 
> OK. Whenever i OC and i try to run a benchmark program (like 3DMark), I get this after a crash:
> 
> Unexpected error running tests.
> Workload Single init returned error message: File: device_resources.cpp
> Line: 313
> Function: class eva::com_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::device_resources::create_buffer(const struct D3D11_BUFFER_DESC &,const struct D3D11_SUBRESOURCE_DATA *) const
> 
> Expression: hr: DX11 call failed [-2005270523].
> 
> Hardware device removed.
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer:
> 
> Any ideas what this means?


that the cards bios is unstable post it again so i can adjust it.


----------



## MaxWar

@DJthrottleboi : I doubt this will change anything really, Ive tried many settings so far and the only thing that worked was raising more settings in the power table. 284% max tdp just by itself is completely useless.

What are the highest stable constant Core speed that anyone has achieved on those cards?

Ive seen someone report 1280mhz somewhere in the thread.
At this point I doubt my card can do more then 1255 mhz constant.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> What are the highest stable constant Core speed that anyone has achieved on those cards?
> 
> Ive seen someone report 1280mhz somewhere in the thread.
> At this point I doubt my card can do more then 1255 mhz constant.


its working now? as for the max i think 1241 was the highest for now so you got the highest now. the one with 1280 was with a older driver and he cant use more recent drivers if its the one i think you are talking about.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'd like to know also. I got this off of the first page and yungbenny did his benchmarks with 1293Mhz(max core)/ 3304Mhz (mem)


----------



## R3AP37

right nothing I do seems to make any difference -_- so as a last resort has anyone got a copy of their stock 660 SC bios handy? I have tried my backup to no avail and even an apparent stock image from the net but im still getting insane tearing and artifacts from immediate boot until the long screen where I get BSOD


----------



## wh0kn0ws

What's the product number on your card, I have a stock bios handy but its for the best buy special card.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> What's the product number on your card, I have a stock bios handy but its for the best buy special card.


product number is (02G-P4-2662-KR) I think something must be very wrong with the card because it wont even boot as a secondary card now -_- but its worth a try


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> right nothing I do seems to make any difference -_- so as a last resort has anyone got a copy of their stock 660 SC bios handy? I have tried my backup to no avail and even an apparent stock image from the net but im still getting insane tearing and artifacts from immediate boot until the long screen where I get BSOD


At this point I would suspect you bios is not the problem. Maybe upload the modded image you used, so others can look at it and see if anything was amiss.

Also, try powering off computer, unplug ac, remove graphic card, let it sit for 1 min then Reinstall it, see if that changes anything.


----------



## MadGoat

1215 is the majority "stable" clock for most people... Myself included. Higher memory clock is attainable, however performance can suffer as the IMC will simply resend information instead of erroring...


----------



## MaxWar

Well, I said earlier I was running 1255 mhz core and I did for a while but it just now crashed and the driver reset while doing stress testing. So its not really stable, but it ran for quite a while. I ran it for quite a while at 1241 mhz with no crash.

However I am not at max voltage, I am at 1.187v . If I can get my card to not throttle at 1.21 maybe I can pull off 1255. not sure.
Ram is still default.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> right nothing I do seems to make any difference -_- so as a last resort has anyone got a copy of their stock 660 SC bios handy? I have tried my backup to no avail and even an apparent stock image from the net but im still getting insane tearing and artifacts from immediate boot until the long screen where I get BSOD


make sure you set everything to default in whatever oc software you used and reinstall anydrivers using the custom install clean install option thats how i fixed mine. usually the drivers are the cause as the are misreading the card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> make sure you set everything to default in whatever oc software you used and reinstall anydrivers using the custom install clean install option thats how i fixed mine. usually the drivers are the cause as the are misreading the card


to add to this it is best to reinstall drivers with the clean install option whenever you flash your bios as those same settings in that driver may become corrupt.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> product number is (02G-P4-2662-KR) I think something must be very wrong with the card because it wont even boot as a secondary card now -_- but its worth a try


I have a different bios than yours then. But do what DJ said, hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## MaxWar

Well, the dude specified he had graphical artifacts even in the bios. So I doubt this has anything to do with the windows drivers, considering they are not loaded at that point.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Well, the dude specified he had graphical artifacts even in the bios. So I doubt this has anything to do with the windows drivers, considering they are not loaded at that point.


also considerdering that he didn't have them until after he flashed its possible that he pushed the card too much or it cant handle that much voltage. which if its in the bios its in a low power state as all cards are at boot i dont beleive he pushed the card too much either so therefore the bios became currupt meaning potentially a bad driver could have allowed the bios to become corrupt so if listening to my original statement then reinstall drivers with a clean install then flash. just that smple. were not here to speculate we should be troubleshooting to get this fixed.


----------



## R3AP37

Thanks for the tips guys, I stripped all the drivers and all OC software, restoring defaults in the process, I then realized that it boots into a user, still have the tearing and artifacts that was far to bad to even get by BUT it does boot into a user. I tried installing the latest drivers from EVGA selecting a clean install however upon restarting it BSOD's







uninstalling the drivers for the card allows me to boot again so im confused :S

I had slight overclocking enabled when I flashed the bios and I now realize that was a stupid move -_- do you want me to upload the .rom file for people to look at? and if so how? lol


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, I stripped all the drivers and all OC software, restoring defaults in the process, I then realized that it boots into a user, still have the tearing and artifacts that was far to bad to even get by BUT it does boot into a user. I tried installing the latest drivers from EVGA selecting a clean install however upon restarting it BSOD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uninstalling the drivers for the card allows me to boot again so im confused :S
> 
> I had slight overclocking enabled when I flashed the bios and I now realize that was a stupid move -_- do you want me to upload the .rom file for people to look at? and if so how? lol


Did you try to remove the Card from the machine let it sit and reinstall it ? After completely removing power from computer?

I would be curious to see the first BIOS you uploaded and that you had on when the glitch started.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Did you try to remove the Card from the machine let it sit and reinstall it ? After completely removing power from computer?
> 
> I would be curious to see the first BIOS you uploaded and that you had on when the glitch started.


I removed the card fully from the case and let it rest on my anti-static mat while the the case cooled, the renaming case was disconnected from the mains. I could upload the .ROM if you want it but it wont let me -_- wrong formats :/


----------



## MaxWar

Just pack it in a .zip, that will trick it.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Just pack it in a .zip, that will trick it.


 bios.zip 56k .zip file


That should be it, I have made a few different backups from GPUZ :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, I stripped all the drivers and all OC software, restoring defaults in the process, I then realized that it boots into a user, still have the tearing and artifacts that was far to bad to even get by BUT it does boot into a user. I tried installing the latest drivers from EVGA selecting a clean install however upon restarting it BSOD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uninstalling the drivers for the card allows me to boot again so im confused :S
> 
> I had slight overclocking enabled when I flashed the bios and I now realize that was a stupid move -_- do you want me to upload the .rom file for people to look at? and if so how? lol


heres a trick for you. contatc evga and tell them you want a uefi bios they will send you the bios that is updated and configured correctly just click the exe and let it update. then your problem should be fixed from there. and if it is fixed then you can determine if this is too much or if you want to oc.


----------



## MaxWar

What was modified in this BIOS ?

It looks pretty stock to me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> bios.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> That should be it, I have made a few different backups from GPUZ :/


that bios is as it should be. so use the method i stated to get the latest bios.


----------



## R3AP37

I have actually contacted EVGA looking for the new BIOS, as for the BIOS i uploaded, im not sure what was done to it, I simply ran it through the unlocking procedure at the start of the guide :S it said it was successful and I was in the middle of furmarking to see if the voltage had changed when it crashed and all of this mess started :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> I have actually contacted EVGA looking for the new BIOS, as for the BIOS i uploaded, im not sure what was done to it, I simply ran it through the unlocking procedure at the start of the guide :S it said it was successful and I was in the middle of furmarking to see if the voltage had changed when it crashed and all of this mess started :/


furmarking might be your problem that thing is too extreme.you should for future reference use 3dmark11 or the firestrike tests to test for changes and stability as furmark causes some of the best cards fold from pressure. hell that thing was what gave me artifacts and not only that but you will always throttle under that thing even if at stock i tried for a week to get 10 minutes without throttling.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> furmarking might be your problem that thing is too extreme.you should for future reference use 3dmark11 or the firestrike tests to test for changes and stability as furmark causes some of the best cards fold from pressure. hell that thing was what gave me artifacts and not only that but you will always throttle under that thing even if at stock i tried for a week to get 10 minutes without throttling.


haha dont worry I never run it on anything stressful, I have it on a progressive test and record it using shadowplay so I can tell at what points certain things are activated and how it effects the stability









I'm going to try a couple more full wipes and flashes while I wait for EVGA to get back to me, need to get my rig burnt in before my titans arrive lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> haha dont worry I never run it on anything stressful, I have it on a progressive test and record it using shadowplay so I can tell at what points certain things are activated and how it effects the stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try a couple more full wipes and flashes while I wait for EVGA to get back to me, need to get my rig burnt in before my titans arrive lol


lol i cant wait for monday for my 770. i was supposed to order it friday but i couldn't find my card. gonna use one of my 660's for dedicated physics.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i cant wait for monday for my 770. i was supposed to order it friday but i couldn't find my card. gonna use one of my 660's for dedicated physics.


I was going to go for a 770 before I discovered my local CEX had a pair of Titans in :3 and I couldnt help myself lol traded in my old Alienware and forked out on them and a new PSU to power the buggers lol are you going to run the 660 along side the 770?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> I was going to go for a 770 before I discovered my local CEX had a pair of Titans in :3 and I couldnt help myself lol traded in my old Alienware and forked out on them and a new PSU to power the buggers lol are you going to run the 660 along side the 770?


yep and i will throw my other 660 in a old computer to mine away


----------



## MaxWar

I am getting there, after hours of trial and errors and dozens upon dozen of reflash, I am now running the card at 1.21v at near constant 1268mhz. It is still throttling a little at some spots in Unigine Valley but ill be damned that thing responds to violence. I have quite aggressively raised all the power table max values in Kepler Bios tweaker. The Box that was in the fifth spot in the power table seems to have been the main bottleneck, but raising it more does nothing.

I am tempted to go all in and fully unlock all the rails and see what happen.


----------



## MaxWar

Alright gentlemen I went all in and removed all the wattage caps. I think this is as far as my core speed is going to go. At max voltage I am getting a solid constant 1268mhz that seems quite stable. I ran at least 3 full runs of Unigine valley with it with no crash. I tried it at 1280 mhz and it eventually hard locked. But I was browsing the net at the same time I was running the stress test








Ram is at +202 ( 6404mhz ) . I could surely push it a bit higher but this is getting tedious.
Edit : this is with nvidia drivers: 332.21


----------



## sportsczy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that the cards bios is unstable post it again so i can adjust it.


Thanks dude. I think i have it pretty stable with +114% power, +32 core clock and +203 memory clock. My graphics card is factory OC'd so i know there's only so much one could do. My 3DMark score is only 2382 though which seems like crap. Anyhow, here's the bios:

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## pbiernik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Alright gentlemen I went all in and removed all the wattage caps. I think this is as far as my core speed is going to go. At max voltage I am getting a solid constant 1268mhz that seems quite stable. I ran at least 3 full runs of Unigine valley with it with no crash. I tried it at 1280 mhz and it eventually hard locked. But I was browsing the net at the same time I was running the stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram is at +202 ( 6404mhz ) . I could surely push it a bit higher but this is getting tedious.
> Edit : this is with nvidia drivers: 332.21


Hey dude.
You did overclock the core?
Because your screen shows only 20 mhz increase. But GPUZ shows 1267.3 Mhz
In my case, when unlocking voltages, @ 1.210 V, the frequencies are kept at their default values : core boost: 1111 mhz / memory: 1502 mhz (EVGA 660 GTX SC) but if I overclock the core, I can not exceed 20 mhz, because games crash.
You did you overclock on the bios file?
Greetings.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Hey dude.
> You did overclock the core?
> Because your screen shows only 20 mhz increase. But GPUZ shows 1267.3 Mhz
> In my case, when unlocking voltages, @ 1.210 V, the frequencies are kept at their default values : core boost: 1111 mhz / memory: 1502 mhz (EVGA 660 GTX SC) but if I overclock the core, I can not exceed 20 mhz, because games crash.
> You did you overclock on the bios file?
> Greetings.


Yes I did most of the work on the bios file. But did not raise any actual clock, what l did was unlock everything in the power table with Kepler bios tweaker. As well as unlocking voltage.
My card is an ASUS GTX 660 OC so its 'factory overclockled" . While the boost speed is like 1080. The max spike boost in the bios is 1241 mhz.
By unlocking everything I made the card to always run at that speed. Normally it would always throttle down for one reason or another.


----------



## sportsczy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sportsczy*
> 
> Thanks dude. I think i have it pretty stable with +114% power, +32 core clock and +203 memory clock. My graphics card is factory OC'd so i know there's only so much one could do. My 3DMark score is only 2382 though which seems like crap. Anyhow, here's the bios:
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


I also ran Heaven Benchmark 4.0 and the best i could do there was +114% power, +19 core clock and +199 memory clock. Ran it a couple of times without a crash. Score was 610 on a GTX 660 2GB OC with I5-3470 processor and 2x4 GB 1866 RAM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sportsczy*
> 
> I also ran Heaven Benchmark 4.0 and the best i could do there was +114% power, +19 core clock and +199 memory clock. Ran it a couple of times without a crash. Score was 610 on a GTX 660 2GB OC with I5-3470 processor and 2x4 GB 1866 RAM


 GK106.zip 57k .zip file
i have disabled boost which you should now be able to oc correctly. 3d clock has replaced the boost for now meaning when your card is using 3d clock i will be at the boost speed of 1071.5 so you should be able to adjust and add more other wise a good way to do this is check your asic you might not 1212 to get the most and that could be why you cant become stable


----------



## MaxWar

As there been any kind of reliable correlation established between ASIC quality and overclockability? I checked mine at 82%


----------



## R3AP37

Well I have emailed EVGA a dozen times and opened up a new thread + posted on other similar threads with no luck, cannot seem to find a mod willing to help -_- I have found a couple more people with the same problem though but are keeping quiet about what caused it lol obviously a botched VBios flash xD Myself I have tried flashing the stock VBios ontop of a clean driver install, without drivers and so on.......problem is that the issues are still present when there is no NVidia drivers installed at all :/ so it must be the Vbios on the card -_- is there anyway to wipe the card and install the Vbios from fresh?

EDIT: Uploaded a picture just as a reference -_-


----------



## MaxWar

Normally every-time you flash the vbios, it completely wipes the eeprom and puts the new bios in place, there should be nothing remaining of the old one, and it should put in its place exactly the bios you input without modifying it.
In theory every flash method will do the same thing.
Did you end up trying the DOS method?


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Normally every-time you flash the vbios, it completely wipes the eeprom and puts the new bios in place, there should be nothing remaining of the old one, and it should put in its place exactly the bios you input without modifying it.
> In theory every flash method will do the same thing.
> Did you end up trying the DOS method?


I thought as much -_- I have tried every method under the sun lol they all go through fine and say it was successful but nothing ever changes, right now the card will boot into windows when it has not had any drivers installed what so ever although the distortions remain, If i install any driver such as EVGA, modded Nvidia RAW or just the windows auto VGA driver it will BSOD at the login screen.

Looking at my Minidumps and its blaming the drivers installed by NVidia aka "NVLDDMKM.SYS" throwing a different error every time -_- well today at least :/ I just want EVGA to get back to me with the new bios so I can check it xD


----------



## MaxWar

My gut feeling is its a hardware fault, and it is probably not directly caused by you flashing it, but maybe the bit of additional stress caused by the flashing made the fault reveal itself at that time.

But also, maybe when you first extracted the BIOS, it got corrupted for some reason. And since all the BIOS version you have come from this original Image, then you cannot get it right.
Its definitely worth a try to get a new BIOS from the manufacturer.

There is a little test you could try. Flash it with the your original unmodded BIOS. Then extract it again with GPU-Z and compare both image checksum. Maybe there is a glitch that will corrupt the image during either the flash or extract. Ideally you would do this with a genuine known good bios though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> I thought as much -_- I have tried every method under the sun lol they all go through fine and say it was successful but nothing ever changes, right now the card will boot into windows when it has not had any drivers installed what so ever although the distortions remain, If i install any driver such as EVGA, modded Nvidia RAW or just the windows auto VGA driver it will BSOD at the login screen.
> 
> Looking at my Minidumps and its blaming the drivers installed by NVidia aka "NVLDDMKM.SYS" throwing a different error every time -_- well today at least :/ I just want EVGA to get back to me with the new bios so I can check it xD


yes make sure you go to support to chat and then ask them for a uefi bios not a bios update as they know people are out there modding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> As there been any kind of reliable correlation established between ASIC quality and overclockability? I checked mine at 82%


the higher the asic value the less voltage you need to push. the lower the asicvalue the more you need to push the voltage.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> My gut feeling is its a hardware fault, and it is probably not directly caused by you flashing it, but maybe the bit of additional stress caused by the flashing made the fault reveal itself at that time.
> 
> But also, maybe when you first extracted the BIOS, it got corrupted for some reason. And since all the BIOS version you have come from this original Image, then you cannot get it right.
> Its definitely worth a try to get a new BIOS from the manufacturer.
> 
> There is a little test you could try. Flash it with the your original unmodded BIOS. Then extract it again with GPU-Z and compare both image checksum. Maybe there is a glitch that will corrupt the image during either the flash or extract. Ideally you would do this with a genuine known good bios though.


Thankfully I have a backup card so I can use it (an old Radeon x1050) so i am using the Radeon as a primary and still have the 660 as the secondary to work on it. I flashed the original bios but upon loading GPUz It shows Unknown for the bios version :S So it would appear the card is not even reporting stats anymore -_- so the theory that I have tipped it off the mortal coil could be correct.

I will continue to try and get some readings from the card while I wait for EVGA to send over the UEFI Bios,hopefully that either springs life into the poor card.....or hammers in that final nail :/

EDIT: If I boot into the card using an ancient driver (301.90) it doesnt BSOD







BUT it is in 16bit colors and at such a small res no programs work xD I am trying to get an overclocker working to see the stats of the card just incase it is locked to an overclock thats too heavy? is that possible without using ProcessionX or afterburner?


----------



## MaxWar

Can you get GPU-Z working? The sensors would tell you where it's at.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Can you get GPU-Z working? The sensors would tell you where it's at.


I have it finally working and showing most stats but not;
*Pixel Framerate
*Texture fillrate
*Bus Width
*Bandwidth

They all show as "Unknown" and when I hit save bios to file I get "BIOS reading not supported on this device"



EDIT2: Well I have some good news and some bad news......Good news being that I just got off the phone to EVGA and they have sent me not only the current UEFI bios but the soon to be releases beta drivers too :3 and between the two I have a working 660 SC......OOORAH!!!......BUT I have lost sound xD and I cant find it xD lol but that's a problem for another day







Thanks for all the help guys and gals







much appreciated


----------



## MaxWar

Fascinating, so it turns out your bios was corrupt. Did you use the -4 -5 -6 options when you flashed with nvflash? According to DJthrottleboi not using those would prevent from flashing a bad bios. So I never used them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> I have it finally working and showing most stats but not;
> *Pixel Framerate
> *Texture fillrate
> *Bus Width
> *Bandwidth
> 
> They all show as "Unknown" and when I hit save bios to file I get "BIOS reading not supported on this device"
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Well I have some good news and some bad news......Good news being that I just got off the phone to EVGA and they have sent me not only the current UEFI bios but the soon to be releases beta drivers too :3 and between the two I have a working 660 SC......OOORAH!!!......BUT I have lost sound xD and I cant find it xD lol but that's a problem for another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys and gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciated


if you are using the gpu's for sound to get that back reinstall a whql driver using clean install option under custom install as the beta drivers might be the cause of that issue.


----------



## R3AP37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Fascinating, so it turns out your bios was corrupt. Did you use the -4 -5 -6 options when you flashed with nvflash? According to DJthrottleboi not using those would prevent from flashing a bad bios. So I never used them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you are using the gpu's for sound to get that back reinstall a whql driver using clean install option under custom install as the beta drivers might be the cause of that issue.


I did indeed use the "nvflash -4 -5 -6" command the first time after using KGB to unlock the bios :/ seems like that was the root of the problems lol All is running well at the minute







after some food Im going to swap out the cards and get the 660 back into a primary mode and leave the Radeon as a secondary backup.

The funny thing was I tried flashing just using "nvflash unlocked.rom" and indeed it flashed BUT the system wouldn't boot at all the next time, not even to the bios :S and DIAG was showing the card as having no detectable FAN or preservation table :S strange indeed lol

But its all done and dusted







will post back after I have swapped the cards out and running solely on the 660


----------



## MaxWar

I just ran PassMark on my Overclocked GTX 660 and got 5030 pts. That is pretty nice, that's like as much as a 760.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I just ran PassMark on my Overclocked GTX 660 and got 5030 pts. That is pretty nice, that's like as much as a 760.


i'm going to have to run that test one of these days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3AP37*
> 
> I did indeed use the "nvflash -4 -5 -6" command the first time after using KGB to unlock the bios :/ seems like that was the root of the problems lol All is running well at the minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some food Im going to swap out the cards and get the 660 back into a primary mode and leave the Radeon as a secondary backup.
> 
> The funny thing was I tried flashing just using "nvflash unlocked.rom" and indeed it flashed BUT the system wouldn't boot at all the next time, not even to the bios :S and DIAG was showing the card as having no detectable FAN or preservation table :S strange indeed lol
> 
> But its all done and dusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post back after I have swapped the cards out and running solely on the 660


good to see it running perfectly for you


----------



## Ausylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I just ran PassMark on my Overclocked GTX 660 and got 5030 pts. That is pretty nice, that's like as much as a 760.


This is really tempting me to flash mine... I have still held off in fear of something going sour...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausylon*
> 
> This is really tempting me to flash mine... I have still held off in fear of something going sour...


as long as you back up your bios and modify your bios and dont use another bios you will be fine. if you do flash do not use options -4 -5 -6


----------



## dovaboy

hey guys. used this place a ton over the years and wanted to say thank you.

I have now joined the 660 club and appreciate all the info left for me to pick through. i thought this was gonna be a dead thread as i didnt ever get to the last page. But wanted to make sure i gave a thanks to everyones effort and was surprised to see you guys are still talking.
So anyhow, i have a little more OC room for the card but im bottlenecked by my 9850 BE clocked @3.2 so i dont think anymore card OC could help me in gaming anyway. see ya around and thanks for the hard work you guys have done.
I also had to use Tweaker with KGB to get my voltages in order and flashed fine.


----------



## Ausylon

Flash successful on my eVGA GTX 660... my VDDC peaks at 1.212mv.

Now for the frustrating part... Running the newest drivers on the card and I get driver crashing when running the hair demo test.. Is this normal and can it be fixed by reinstall of drivers or is this a sign that I just reflash to stock?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I believe your card is now boosting past stable, so I think all you need to do is open evga precision and move the core clock slide to like -50 and if it passes, you can move the slider closer to zero and try again. Keep on doing that until its stable.


----------



## Ausylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I believe your card is now boosting past stable, so I think all you need to do is open evga precision and move the core clock slide to like -50 and if it passes, you can move the slider closer to zero and try again. Keep on doing that until its stable.


After some testing, I am sitting at 1241 MHz without crashing, gonna try some gaming on it and see results.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausylon*
> 
> After some testing, I am sitting at 1241 MHz without crashing, gonna try some gaming on it and see results.


post the bios in this thread and i will make it stable


----------



## Ausylon

I'll post it up when I get home tonight.


----------



## Ausylon

GK106.zip 53k .zip file


Here is my rom that has been saved after I did my flash last night.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausylon*
> 
> GK106.zip 53k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is my rom that has been saved after I did my flash last night.


here try this for more stability

GK1066.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## Squallaz

Hello guys! I have a MSI gtx660 TF and i've just flashed the custom bios, but when i try to run a benchmark program like Heaven Benchmark at stocks clock the drivers will crash. Any suggestion?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Even tho you haven't messed with the clocks, its boosting past stable. Using evga precision or whatever you have, move the clock slider to -50 and see if that helps. If it does you can gradually move the slider positive.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squallaz*
> 
> Hello guys! I have a MSI gtx660 TF and i've just flashed the custom bios, but when i try to run a benchmark program like Heaven Benchmark at stocks clock the drivers will crash. Any suggestion?


send the bios my way so i can limit it and check the voltage.


----------



## Squallaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> send the bios my way so i can limit it and check the voltage.


Here it comes

ROMs.zip 114k .zip file


In the zip file you can find the original bios and the unlocked one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squallaz*
> 
> Here it comes
> 
> ROMs.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> In the zip file you can find the original bios and the unlocked one.


 ROMs.zip 114k .zip file
here you go try the unlocked bios now.


----------



## Squallaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ROMs.zip 114k .zip file
> here you go try the unlocked bios now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ROMs.zip 114k .zip file
> here you go try the unlocked bios now.


Thanks man! I tried it and it's a little bit more stable but it's still crashing at stock speed.
I can run an entire heaven bench with -25 on core clock without crashing and with gpu-z i can see that the core clock is still higher than the stock speed. Is it normal?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squallaz*
> 
> Thanks man! I tried it and it's a little bit more stable but it's still crashing at stock speed.
> I can run an entire heaven bench with -25 on core clock without crashing and with gpu-z i can see that the core clock is still higher than the stock speed. Is it normal?


ok i will adjust it a bit

GK106unlocked.zip 57k .zip file
 tell me how this one works


----------



## Squallaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i will adjust it a bit
> 
> GK106unlocked.zip 57k .zip file
> tell me how this one works


Still crashin T_T


----------



## dirtyredd68

Hey Throttle, what setting are you changing to prevent the gpu from throttling? I'm only at mid 50's and the clock comes down some. Is there a setting to make it push farther before it throttles or to cut it off completely? Because I never hit 70 the normal cut off for most cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squallaz*
> 
> Still crashin T_T


ok lets try this again but first tell me what your asic value is in gpu-z. to find this out right click the titlebar on gpu-z and click read asic value. in the meantime try this.

GK106unlocked.zip 57k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyredd68*
> 
> Hey Throttle, what setting are you changing to prevent the gpu from throttling? I'm only at mid 50's and the clock comes down some. Is there a setting to make it push farther before it throttles or to cut it off completely? Because I never hit 70 the normal cut off for most cards.


1215 is what i set them at for all 660's as thats a common stable clock that they can all reach


----------



## acsdog

Hey, just letting you guys know, I am no longer in the club. I just purchased an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC W/ACX Cooler. Farewell, fellow overclockers!


----------



## Ausylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Hey, just letting you guys know, I am no longer in the club. I just purchased an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC W/ACX Cooler. Farewell, fellow overclockers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squallaz*
> 
> Hello guys! I have a MSI gtx660 TF and i've just flashed the custom bios, but when i try to run a benchmark program like Heaven Benchmark at stocks clock the drivers will crash. Any suggestion?


Congrats on your new card, nice choice. See ya around the forums..


----------



## TLSheff

Hey all, joined the group over the weekend, just got around to posting some pics. Got income tax monies in and spent it wisely, on UPGRADES!!! YAY





















Mind you, I'm on a budget, so no R9 290x's or triple SLI titans for this poor white boy, but still upgrades is upgrades. My old parts were a 6 yr old CM 500 watt power supply, updated to a EVGA Supernova 750w Full-Modular one, and Traded in my old diehard GTS250 for twin GTX660s SC. Made a WORLD of difference in gaming. Most everything is maxed on my games, if not, its much higher than low and off









On to pics! Excuse my poor quality shots, I do what I can with a camera phone.

Before, old shot


First shot with the GTX 660s in to test run and make sure they worked. Had to rig up one of those molex connectors with an extension to power both lol. Only 1 rail with 6 pin










Horrid closeup with no focus... because Camera Phone!










Lastly, the top shot. BTW I don't think I mentioned this. I sleeved the whole thing. Fingers are so sore, but so worth it in the end. Used paracord because I like the look better and wanted it to be flexible, used the plastic type stuff and never really cared for it. Anywho...


Anywho, thought I would share, I will probably be back at some point picking brains for info as I plan to push these badboys to the limit and then back off a little so they don't kill over prematurely







Enjoy.


----------



## lanofsong

Nice pics. Great setup-looks very clean.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alexthegr81

Hey guys I'm proud to say I'm in the club! YEAH!







A few months ago I bought this card. It has not dissapointed. But just recently I decided to unlock it to see if it could become a sick beast that tears games apart. The results are rather disappointing. In the nvidia hair demo i can be stable for hours with animation on loop at 1215mhz but in Grand theft Auto 4 It's only stable at 1202 mhz and in vindictus it isn't stable until I underclock it to 1188..
Actually, I dont even think its hitting that speed in Vindictus because it says like 1033 when I alt-tab into Evga Precision X.

What happens is that my screen goes black and then reappears. Not as scary as a BSOD but still pretty annoying for anything I'm dong. I'm guessing that my card isn't a golden card! It's still pretty kickass though. Gigabyte Gtx 660 don't mess around!







But I was wondering maybe if I was doing something wrong?







I'm wondering if maybe my tables are off as I did go into the keplers bios tweaker and messed around..knowing nothing of what I was doing lol. I was following some instructions from previous posts but nothing seems to be working. Any help would be appreciated







thx.

660alexthegr81.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Hey guys I'm proud to say I'm in the club! YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago I bought this card. It has not dissapointed. But just recently I decided to unlock it to see if it could become a sick beast that tears games apart. The results are rather disappointing. In the nvidia hair demo i can be stable for hours with animation on loop at 1215mhz but in Grand theft Auto 4 It's only stable at 1202 mhz and in vindictus it isn't stable until I underclock it to 1188..
> Actually, I dont even think its hitting that speed in Vindictus because it says like 1033 when I alt-tab into Evga Precision X.
> 
> What happens is that my screen goes black and then reappears. Not as scary as a BSOD but still pretty annoying for anything I'm dong. I'm guessing that my card isn't a golden card! It's still pretty kickass though. Gigabyte Gtx 660 don't mess around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was wondering maybe if I was doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe my tables are off as I did go into the keplers bios tweaker and messed around..knowing nothing of what I was doing lol. I was following some instructions from previous posts but nothing seems to be working. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx.
> 
> 660alexthegr81.zip 57k .zip file


it would seem something is wrong with that bios that you flashed as i have the same card and your turbo limit is missing but not only that the card doesn't like 1.212 these cards tend to prefer lower voltage so i have made some tweaks maybe this may work as i disable boost anyway because the power it uses messes up oc'ing the mem clock the one i adjusted is named newmod

660alexthegr81.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## Alexthegr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would seem something is wrong with that bios that you flashed as i have the same card and your turbo limit is missing but not only that the card doesn't like 1.212 these cards tend to prefer lower voltage so i have made some tweaks maybe this may work as i disable boost anyway because the power it uses messes up oc'ing the mem clock the one i adjusted is named newmod
> 
> 660alexthegr81.zip 114k .zip file


You know what, That is weird. I just checked the new bios and yes it is missing it seems. But my backup of the original unlocked bios from before has the limit of 1254, should I just use that and put the changes you put in on mine? or should I leave it with the limit turned off? I don't know why that happened lol

*edit:* So I found that my tinkering with the boost states is what caused that max boost thing to disappear. Putting them from 1188 back to 1254.5 fixes that but I don't think that will help me any. Noticed vindictus is still unstable when it boosts up to 1215 or 1202(with 1.2v) so I'm guessing that its just not capable of putting out that speed. Still runs 60+ no matter what so its not that big a deal. Gta 4 though it seems to make a small difference getting that speed. Thx for the help though

*ANOTHER EDIT:* okay so i realized that it was all funky because i tinkered with it too much. so I started over. Took original bios, put on kgb unlock with voltage set to 1.2, and max power set to 280%(i dunno why lol) and max clock to 1215? then i used the bios tweaker to match everything up and balance the voltages. didn't do much. I think i got the idea lol It just can't do it


----------



## pbiernik

Well, I think my video card (EVGA 660 GTX SC) is no good for overlock.
I can only increase in the core, 20 mhz and 360 mhz in the memories.
If I increase the voltage, all games crashes. This is solved by underclock, but what's the point if I increase the voltage at frequencies lower than stock?
Theoretically, increasing the voltage is applied to achieve greater margins for overclocking, right?

I do all right, all right, I know how to configure the bios, voltages, but i don't know why my video card can not be more than that.
I see that most of you can make a good overclock. But i'm not.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Well, I think my video card (EVGA 660 GTX SC) is no good for overlock.
> I can only increase in the core, 20 mhz and 360 mhz in the memories.
> If I increase the voltage, all games crashes. This is solved by underclock, but what's the point if I increase the voltage at frequencies lower than stock?
> Theoretically, increasing the voltage is applied to achieve greater margins for overclocking, right?
> 
> I do all right, all right, I know how to configure the bios, voltages, but i don't know why my video card can not be more than that.
> I see that most of you can make a good overclock. But i'm not.


you may have a card with a high asic value and those dont like more voltage. but i can try for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> You know what, That is weird. I just checked the new bios and yes it is missing it seems. But my backup of the original unlocked bios from before has the limit of 1254, should I just use that and put the changes you put in on mine? or should I leave it with the limit turned off? I don't know why that happened lol
> 
> *edit:* So I found that my tinkering with the boost states is what caused that max boost thing to disappear. Putting them from 1188 back to 1254.5 fixes that but I don't think that will help me any. Noticed vindictus is still unstable when it boosts up to 1215 or 1202(with 1.2v) so I'm guessing that its just not capable of putting out that speed. Still runs 60+ no matter what so its not that big a deal. Gta 4 though it seems to make a small difference getting that speed. Thx for the help though
> 
> *ANOTHER EDIT:* okay so i realized that it was all funky because i tinkered with it too much. so I started over. Took original bios, put on kgb unlock with voltage set to 1.2, and max power set to 280%(i dunno why lol) and max clock to 1215? then i used the bios tweaker to match everything up and balance the voltages. didn't do much. I think i got the idea lol It just can't do it


it can be done let me see the original bios this is part of overclocking the patience lol.


----------



## timerwin63

Hey, guys. I got my 660 the other day for my spare rig, and wanted to unlock the VCore, seeing as that's what GPUz is telling me is limiting the boost on the card. Problem is, when I use KGB, I get the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets." message.

Now, I've looked around, and tried finding a solution, but so far, I've had no luck. Any chance someone here can either give me a quick fix or help me out with the whole "unlocked voltage" thing? Thanks in advance.









Edit: Also, if someone could set the power limit somewhere above 119%, that'd be amazing.


----------



## TLSheff

Interesting I tried to unlock both my 660s that are in SLI and mine said the same thing. "Could not find Voltage offsets" I have been looking for more info on this but no luck for a fix.

I was following step by step on both cards and both got the same message multiple times.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Interesting I tried to unlock both my 660s that are in SLI and mine said the same thing. "Could not find Voltage offsets" I have been looking for more info on this but no luck for a fix.
> 
> I was following step by step on both cards and both got the same message multiple times.


i would like you to zip and post the original bios on here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hey, guys. I got my 660 the other day for my spare rig, and wanted to unlock the VCore, seeing as that's what GPUz is telling me is limiting the boost on the card. Problem is, when I use KGB, I get the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets." message.
> 
> Now, I've looked around, and tried finding a solution, but so far, I've had no luck. Any chance someone here can either give me a quick fix or help me out with the whole "unlocked voltage" thing? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, if someone could set the power limit somewhere above 119%, that'd be amazing.


i would like you to zip and post the original bios on here


----------



## timerwin63

Here's the original bios, fresh from GPU-Z.

660Bios.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Alexthegr81

I would like to say thanks for putting out your free time to do this for me and all the other guys here. Really appreciate it djthrottleboi.

heres the bios:

orig660alexthegr81.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## timerwin63

^this. I probably would have never gotten this done right if you hadn't offered, I would have probably given up.


----------



## TLSheff

^ This. Thank you very much as well. Not alot of people take the time to help out like this and it really sets this forum apart having people like you around. Even if for some reason we can't get it fixed on mine or timerwin63's GPUs, the time spent trying is so appreciated.

GTX660bios.zip 114k .zip file


Included is the seperate BIOS files for each of my 2 660s, the only difference is the chip which is reflected in the titles.
Again, any help is most appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Here's the original bios, fresh from GPU-Z.
> 
> 660Bios.zip 58k .zip file


alright i put the modded bios in try it let me know if it works i also sent the original bios as well.

timerwin63.zip 115k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> I would like to say thanks for putting out your free time to do this for me and all the other guys here. Really appreciate it djthrottleboi.
> 
> heres the bios:
> 
> orig660alexthegr81.zip 57k .zip file


try this out now it should work better.

orig660alexthegr81.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> ^ This. Thank you very much as well. Not alot of people take the time to help out like this and it really sets this forum apart having people like you around. Even if for some reason we can't get it fixed on mine or timerwin63's GPUs, the time spent trying is so appreciated.
> 
> GTX660bios.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> Included is the seperate BIOS files for each of my 2 660s, the only difference is the chip which is reflected in the titles.
> Again, any help is most appreciated. Thanks so much.


those chips make a very big difference as they have different asic values so make sure you flash each one with its own bios but even more so there is a tricky way you have to do this as you need to keep a eye out so we know which gpu is stable. the thing with this is you will have to flash one bios on one card and leave the other card stock till you know its stable then flash the other and test for stability. for stability testing benchmark with 3dmark11 3 times and if you pass with no issues then you are stable and then play games to make sure. your bios is coming up next give me a few minutes.

try this out

GTX660bios.zip 230k .zip file


and remember test them alone before you test them modded as if one is unstable they will both act up do to the sli sharing the data


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those chips make a very big difference as they have different asic values so make sure you flash each one with its own bios but even more so there is a tricky way you have to do this as you need to keep a eye out so we know which gpu is stable. the thing with this is you will have to flash one bios on one card and leave the other card stock till you know its stable then flash the other and test for stability. for stability testing benchmark with 3dmark11 3 times and if you pass with no issues then you are stable and then play games to make sure. your bios is coming up next give me a few minutes.
> 
> and remember test them alone before you test them modded as if one is unstable they will both act up do to the sli sharing the data


Wow you do fast work. So awesome.

Couple questions just so I know for sure and all the info is out there.

by testing them alone, do you mean I need to remove one and run them individually for testing before running them in SLI or just mod one and test then mod the other and test it?

Also I noticed on page 1 the mention that Lucid MVP software stuff can cause issues. I'm not running that, but I do have the HyperSLI software running to make the cards work together. I'm still running an old MSI 870AFuzion board with the HydraLogix chip that doesn't like native SLI so while the cards see each other, they don't just join in SLI, they want one dominant and the other PhysX. The HyperSLI is the only way to get them to do SLI Sharing. I can turn it off for the time being if needed, just want to make sure something simple doesn't cause complications.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Wow you do fast work. So awesome.
> 
> Couple questions just so I know for sure and all the info is out there.
> 
> by testing them alone, do you mean I need to remove one and run them individually for testing before running them in SLI or just mod one and test then mod the other and test it?
> 
> Also I noticed on page 1 the mention that Lucid MVP software stuff can cause issues. I'm not running that, but I do have the HyperSLI software running to make the cards work together. I'm still running an old MSI 870AFuzion board with the HydraLogix chip that doesn't like native SLI so while the cards see each other, they don't just join in SLI, they want one dominant and the other PhysX. The HyperSLI is the only way to get them to do SLI Sharing. I can turn it off for the time being if needed, just want to make sure something simple doesn't cause complications.


you can leave them in sli and mod one and run the tests and if its stable then mod the other and if it messes up you know its the second one as the first one has been stable already but you will still have to test that first one again after remodding the second one to make sure nothings corrupt. Please note that while HyperSli can help by giving you SLI it messed up my gpu's and i had to reflash them so they might be stable and hypersli may make them seem unstable. but you can find a stable point then try them in hypersli and if they work then you are fine. Due to the fact that you are using HyperSli you may want to reinstall the 285 whql drivers after flashing if they are stable and become unstable just to make sure the drivers dont get corrupted. If you do reintall that driver perform a custom install and select the clean install option. Since they are 660's i really recommend getting a sli compatible mobo so you can get the true performance of the 660's as they are PCIe 3.0 and that mobo is PCIe 2.0 meaning whatever oc you do wont really make a difference if you are bottlenecked by that cpu and mobo. For instance here is my 3dmark11 score with the i7-3770k and these 660's are unmodded: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941791

not saying you can get that performance automatically as i oc'ed everything in my pc but just saying your score will improve with a pcie 3.0 cpu and mobo. i can help you find good deals if you like or i can help you get the most out of what you have. my cpu and ram were the ony things modded when i ran that benchmark. going to bed for now.


----------



## Alexthegr81

Alright well it seems stable, haven't tested it in vindictus yet(weird how that is more unstable than any other game i play lol). Anyway I just thought about something. What if the memory is holding me back from achieving higher clock speeds. Because i definitely crash on anything higher than 1215 in nvidia hair demo. So that got me thinkin about it. I TRIED to tinker with the memory clocks, downclocking them. But the evga program wont let me do it. IT just reverts to +0 instead of -32. Is this normal? Do I have to reflash the bios with a lower memory speed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Alright well it seems stable, haven't tested it in vindictus yet(weird how that is more unstable than any other game i play lol). Anyway I just thought about something. What if the memory is holding me back from achieving higher clock speeds. Because i definitely crash on anything higher than 1215 in nvidia hair demo. So that got me thinkin about it. I TRIED to tinker with the memory clocks, downclocking them. But the evga program wont let me do it. IT just reverts to +0 instead of -32. Is this normal? Do I have to reflash the bios with a lower memory speed?


some cards are wierd like that but i caped you at 1215 so you should be ok in all the games.


----------



## TLSheff

So... I tried your updated files. Still no luck. I restarted the PC, tried again, still same thing. Checks everything and stops saying "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."

Submitted screenshot with CMD error on both attempts, GPUZ for each card, and CPUZ.


----------



## Alexthegr81

Alright, even with your fix i can't get this game to stay stable. Maybe im not stable at 1215 after all. Should I just stick to 1188? I also notice that gpuz reports that im using barely ~55% tdp. its just weird.

edit: alright well the patience thing is starting to stick. As i noticed it takes quite a while but eventually nvidia hair crashes at 1215 mhz.

ALSO
even when the cap is set down to 1.2v it still goes to 1.2120 volts on the vddc? ***? do i have to set it to 1.2 in the kgb for it to actually sit there? because when i look at the bios everything is capped at 1.2v except max voltage #1. lol

new stuff: so i tinked with the voltages some more, i mean i lowered them to 1.1875v and noted that 1215 was COMPLETELY unstable (artifacted, crashed, etc) and that gpu-z was reporting i had a VOp perfcap. So i'm thinking i just don't have enough juice in this thing. Because its still at ~55% tdp when im doing the nvidia hair demo. can i even go past 1.2125v? Also this card has an asic value of 67.9% so I dunno


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Alright, even with your fix i can't get this game to stay stable. Maybe im not stable at 1215 after all. Should I just stick to 1188? I also notice that gpuz reports that im using barely ~55% tdp. its just weird.
> 
> edit: alright well the patience thing is starting to stick. As i noticed it takes quite a while but eventually nvidia hair crashes at 1215 mhz.
> 
> ALSO
> even when the cap is set down to 1.2v it still goes to 1.2120 volts on the vddc? ***? do i have to set it to 1.2 in the kgb for it to actually sit there? because when i look at the bios everything is capped at 1.2v except max voltage #1. lol
> 
> new stuff: so i tinked with the voltages some more, i mean i lowered them to 1.1875v and noted that 1215 was COMPLETELY unstable (artifacted, crashed, etc) and that gpu-z was reporting i had a VOp perfcap. So i'm thinking i just don't have enough juice in this thing. Because its still at ~55% tdp when im doing the nvidia hair demo. can i even go past 1.2125v? Also this card has an asic value of 67.9% so I dunno


Hey man, you just don't have a good card for overclocking.I have a Gigabyte one and gigabyte cards have some of the highest factory OCs out there and mine sits at 1175mhz stable in all games.That with me not tinkering with the OC at all besides putting the power limit to 110%.

When I tried for 1215mhz, it was stable, but only in games that really dont need the extra fps, like Dota2,SC II, Diablo 3 etc.Hell I used the modded bios and got it stable in those games at a freaking ~1301mhz ( or 03 cant remember ) and it was cool to see, but in wasnt much help in those games as I could already max them no problem. When doing Valley however or playing Last Light or Crysis 3, the TDP TANKED and the core clock was all over the place even crashing.

With 1.212v and the factory OC and 150% powerlimit it went to 1254mhz max and it tanked also.

So now im back to factory settings and ****, cause I just didnt hit the lottery.So I would invite you, if you cant keep it stable in games that actually could use those extra 2-6 fps, to just put it on the factory settings and just raise the TDP to 110% in EVGA Precision X ( imo the best for GPU Boost cards ) and live with it







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Hey man, you just don't have a good card for overclocking.I have a Gigabyte one and gigabyte cards have some of the highest factory OCs out there and mine sits at 1175mhz stable in all games.That with me not tinkering with the OC at all besides putting the power limit to 110%.
> 
> When I tried for 1215mhz, it was stable, but only in games that really dont need the extra fps, like Dota2,SC II, Diablo 3 etc.Hell I used the modded bios and got it stable in those games at a freaking ~1301mhz ( or 03 cant remember ) and it was cool to see, but in wasnt much help in those games as I could already max them no problem. When doing Valley however or playing Last Light or Crysis 3, the TDP TANKED and the core clock was all over the place even crashing.
> 
> With 1.212v and the factory OC and 150% powerlimit it went to 1254mhz max and it tanked also.
> 
> So now im back to factory settings and ****, cause I just didnt hit the lottery.So I would invite you, if you cant keep it stable in games that actually could use those extra 2-6 fps, to just put it on the factory settings and just raise the TDP to 110% in EVGA Precision X ( imo the best for GPU Boost cards ) and live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you probably have a high asic value and thats why you couldn't add more voltage as the more asic value you have the less oc'ing you can do with higer voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Alright, even with your fix i can't get this game to stay stable. Maybe im not stable at 1215 after all. Should I just stick to 1188? I also notice that gpuz reports that im using barely ~55% tdp. its just weird.
> 
> edit: alright well the patience thing is starting to stick. As i noticed it takes quite a while but eventually nvidia hair crashes at 1215 mhz.
> 
> ALSO
> even when the cap is set down to 1.2v it still goes to 1.2120 volts on the vddc? ***? do i have to set it to 1.2 in the kgb for it to actually sit there? because when i look at the bios everything is capped at 1.2v except max voltage #1. lol
> 
> new stuff: so i tinked with the voltages some more, i mean i lowered them to 1.1875v and noted that 1215 was COMPLETELY unstable (artifacted, crashed, etc) and that gpu-z was reporting i had a VOp perfcap. So i'm thinking i just don't have enough juice in this thing. Because its still at ~55% tdp when im doing the nvidia hair demo. can i even go past 1.2125v? Also this card has an asic value of 67.9% so I dunno


are you increasing power limit in a overclocking software because with a low asic value you can increase the voltage and it will love it i have the same card and it will boost to 1188 at stock with tdp raised and then when the power limit is raised it will increase the voltage and it should hit 1.200 meaning go into your overclocking software and press default or reset as that is probably capping the power since you were stable for the other games and just not that game currently you need just a bit more power so i say set power limit or target to 112% and see if that helps then keep adjusting it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> So... I tried your updated files. Still no luck. I restarted the PC, tried again, still same thing. Checks everything and stops saying "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."
> 
> Submitted screenshot with CMD error on both attempts, GPUZ for each card, and CPUZ.


you should not be in sli when flashing these cards so you shouldn't be in the hypersli version of the os and here is an adjustment as its looking for the balance of the voltage offsets meaning it cant read the bios properly i think the drivers need to be installed because thats what nvflash uses to identify and understand the bios.

GTX660bios.zip 230k .zip file


----------



## Alexthegr81

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you probably have a high asic value and thats why you couldn't add more voltage as the more asic value you have the less oc'ing you can do with higer voltage.
> are you increasing power limit in a overclocking software because with a low asic value you can increase the voltage and it will love it i have the same card and it will boost to 1188 at stock with tdp raised and then when the power limit is raised it will increase the voltage and it should hit 1.200 meaning go into your overclocking software and press default or reset as that is probably capping the power since you were stable for the other games and just not that game currently you need just a bit more power so i say set power limit or target to 112% and see if that helps then keep adjusting it.


Yeah I am, seems that theres no difference from 60% power limit and 250% power limit. Everything uses around the same tdp. i dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Hey man, you just don't have a good card for overclocking.I have a Gigabyte one and gigabyte cards have some of the highest factory OCs out there and mine sits at 1175mhz stable in all games.That with me not tinkering with the OC at all besides putting the power limit to 110%.
> 
> When I tried for 1215mhz, it was stable, but only in games that really dont need the extra fps, like Dota2,SC II, Diablo 3 etc.Hell I used the modded bios and got it stable in those games at a freaking ~1301mhz ( or 03 cant remember ) and it was cool to see, but in wasnt much help in those games as I could already max them no problem. When doing Valley however or playing Last Light or Crysis 3, the TDP TANKED and the core clock was all over the place even crashing.
> 
> With 1.212v and the factory OC and 150% powerlimit it went to 1254mhz max and it tanked also.
> 
> As an off topic question, how do I change my rig? The one in my sig is outdated and I currently use a completely different computer now.
> 
> So now im back to factory settings and ****, cause I just didnt hit the lottery.So I would invite you, if you cant keep it stable in games that actually could use those extra 2-6 fps, to just put it on the factory settings and just raise the TDP to 110% in EVGA Precision X ( imo the best for GPU Boost cards ) and live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quite lookin that way chap. Can't seem to wanna go higher. At least i got that 1188 stable when this card is maxed out completely on voltage. lol

As an off topic question, how do I change my rig? I haven't been to this site and a while and would like to update mine. thx


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should not be in sli when flashing these cards so you shouldn't be in the hypersli version of the os and here is an adjustment as its looking for the balance of the voltage offsets meaning it cant read the bios properly i think the drivers need to be installed because thats what nvflash uses to identify and understand the bios.
> 
> GTX660bios.zip 230k .zip file


Okies, I'm at work right now but I can play with the drivers when I get home. This weekend I'm getting a SSD and going with a fresh install, this might be the best time to play with them and get it stable with the proper fresh drivers. Will report back if I have futher problems. Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Okies, I'm at work right now but I can play with the drivers when I get home. This weekend I'm getting a SSD and going with a fresh install, this might be the best time to play with them and get it stable with the proper fresh drivers. Will report back if I have futher problems. Thanks again.


if you reinstall the drivers extract a fresh copy of the bios and give it to me to mod as they could have been corrupted when they were pulled from the gpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> ]
> Yeah I am, seems that theres no difference from 60% power limit and 250% power limit. Everything uses around the same tdp. i dunno.
> Quite lookin that way chap. Can't seem to wanna go higher. At least i got that 1188 stable when this card is maxed out completely on voltage. lol
> 
> As an off topic question, how do I change my rig? I haven't been to this site and a while and would like to update mine. thx


go to your profile and scroll to the bottom and you will see your rig click edit under it and you can change it there. as for the card you can get it as i have the same card but it is a pain in the ass to oc this card so i say its your choice do we continue or not. i had it oc'ed but i put it back to stock as i am trying to sell it to upgrade to a 770. unfortunately ubuntu wiped my microsoft storage or else i would give you the bios as i gave it to a couple people on this site and it works well on here actually let me find it its in 600 series unlocked bios somewhere i been modding for this thread and that one


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I am just curious, but what are your asic values. My sig 2 is 68.8 and my sc is 76.4. I also found out my sc has samsung memory and me sig 2 has hynix memory.


----------



## Alexthegr81

Personally I would like to continue especially if you could find those bios. I agree, this thing is a pain in the ass lol. I'm wondering how in the world i can make it stable at that speed if it seems even max voltage can't do it, nor 1.2, nor 1.1875, maybe 1.17?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Personally I would like to continue especially if you could find those bios. I agree, this thing is a pain in the ass lol. I'm wondering how in the world i can make it stable at that speed if it seems even max voltage can't do it, nor 1.2, nor 1.1875, maybe 1.17?


still looking its in this thread somewhere lol i seen how many bios i have modded and now i'm glad i lost that partition because i had tons of bios's i posted it and its XG.rom the evga is floating around on here as well XE.rom oh here's one i found i did not mine but it worked for him. but i ask that you not flash with -4 -5 -6 just use:

nvflash GV-N660OC-2GD.rom

GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file
if it doesn't flash then its not the one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I am just curious, but what are your asic values. My sig 2 is 68.8 and my sc is 76.4. I also found out my sc has samsung memory and me sig 2 has hynix memory.


the gigabyte with samsung memory is 82.1% and the evga with samsung memory is 67.5% the evga does fine with the modding the gigabyte can do 1188MHz as is without modding


----------



## bnsn

I need help, I've got the "hmm? could not find voltage offsets" error. used updated cpu-z and nvflash.

GK106.zip 57k .zip file
 this is my bios file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnsn*
> 
> I need help, I've got the "hmm? could not find voltage offsets" error. used updated cpu-z and nvflash.
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> this is my bios file


 GK106.zip 115k .zip file
 try this


----------



## Alexthegr81

Alright thanks man. The bios flashed properly and all without the need for -4 -5 -6. But it wasn't stable on high end games at 1215. BUT 1188 worked fine so I think I'm gonna leave it there and call it quits. Thanks for the great work and dedication.


----------



## bnsn

It didn't have any error however it was the same amount of clock speed. is there a way to make both cards to run at 1.212mv?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bnsn*
> 
> It didn't have any error however it was the same amount of clock speed. is there a way to make both cards to run at 1.212mv?


i set it to 1.212 but that is a leadtek card which is likely to be closer to reference and i dont think those cards can take the voltage because they would definitely do it. actually there is not much posted on that brand because they dont reach many countries but raising your power limit in a overclocking software may raise the voltage. Also note i did not adjust clock speed so you will have to and test around for a good midpoint and see what works for that card. please let me know what works i am interested in that card because i heard they were really good before the recession.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Alright thanks man. The bios flashed properly and all without the need for -4 -5 -6. But it wasn't stable on high end games at 1215. BUT 1188 worked fine so I think I'm gonna leave it there and call it quits. Thanks for the great work and dedication.


i want you to lower the clock and set it to 1188MHz so that way if it is throttling we can see if it likes the voltage that way as this card is a hard one it might be stable running 1188 or 1175MHz


----------



## SimpleJack

SO....DJ! You modded my bios for my 660 and it kicked ass. I upgraded to windows 8.1 and now i just don't know what to do. I tried modding the clock speed from 1280 down to 1228 on the boost clock and it hasn't worked. The voltage is set at 1.212 etc. Anyhow, any suggestions, i've been working on it for 4 hrs and can't figure it, but here's the file in question, any help will be of course greatly appreciated!!!

simplejackhereyouare.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> SO....DJ! You modded my bios for my 660 and it kicked ass. I upgraded to windows 8.1 and now i just don't know what to do. I tried modding the clock speed from 1280 down to 1228 on the boost clock and it hasn't worked. The voltage is set at 1.212 etc. Anyhow, any suggestions, i've been working on it for 4 hrs and can't figure it, but here's the file in question, any help will be of course greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> simplejackhereyouare.zip 58k .zip file


yeah 8.1 changed things for me too did you reinstall your drivers using the custom install's clean install option?


----------



## SimpleJack

oh ****, i don't think so, i mean i cleaned it, then downloaded new drivers and all of that. kept personal files at least.

EDIT: Downloading the latest 8.1 drivers for the card, not sure if that will affect the BIOs or stability, but i'll try that and see how it goes!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> oh ****, i don't think so, i mean i cleaned it, then downloaded new drivers and all of that. kept personal files at least.
> 
> EDIT: Downloading the latest 8.1 drivers for the card, not sure if that will affect the BIOs or stability, but i'll try that and see how it goes!


yep you still have to select clean install or it will use previous info from the last drivers


----------



## SimpleJack

done my dude. it's just a no go. max clock speed i can get stable is 1215. which is garbage. Any Ideas??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> done my dude. it's just a no go. max clock speed i can get stable is 1215. which is garbage. Any Ideas??


which gpu was this again?


----------



## SimpleJack

kepler EVGA 2GB 660 SC.

Win 8.1

even after 1 hr of playing Planet Side 2 it crashes. Used to last 3-4 hrs before any crashing. which was much more than i needed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> kepler EVGA 2GB 660 SC.
> 
> Win 8.1
> 
> even after 1 hr of playing Planet Side 2 it crashes. Used to last 3-4 hrs before any crashing. which was much more than i needed.


ok with the new drivers and all we are limited to 1215 for stability are you able to do 1215MHz?


----------



## SimpleJack

yes i can bump 1215 np


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> yes i can bump 1215 np


ok then thats whats stable on this os with these drivers for now.


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok then thats whats stable on this os with these drivers for now.


BOGUS!!! but thanks meng, i called microsoft to ***** yesterday. they don't care.....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> BOGUS!!! but thanks meng, i called microsoft to ***** yesterday. they don't care.....


microsoft is worthless when it comes to support. I love windows and the games but i am starting to spend more time in ubuntu and mac os x. thweir support is what made me build this comp for tripleboot and i got steamos installed on ubuntu now so nowi'm waiting for steamos to find a way to make the os be able to play windows games from using the windows hd


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> microsoft is worthless when it comes to support. I love windows and the games but i am starting to spend more time in ubuntu and mac os x. thweir support is what made me build this comp for tripleboot and i got steamos installed on ubuntu now so nowi'm waiting for steamos to find a way to make the os be able to play windows games from using the windows hd


yeah i'm trying to just play planetside maxed out, maybe ubuntu will give me better OC options for this 660?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> yeah i'm trying to just play planetside maxed out, maybe ubuntu will give me better OC options for this 660?


maybe but in ubuntu you really dont have to run anything but the bios mod you just have to adjust the power limit but ubuntu will run everything in max anyway because the os is low on resources.


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe but in ubuntu you really dont have to run anything but the bios mod you just have to adjust the power limit but ubuntu will run everything in max anyway because the os is low on resources.


think i could get more than 1215 out of it? i'll have to get new drivers for it and everything i'm assuming?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> think i could get more than 1215 out of it? i'll have to get new drivers for it and everything i'm assuming?


dont think it will go higher neccessarily but in ubuntu that gtx 660 at stock can run everything in ultra


----------



## ryudo423

Just got my gigabyte GTX 660 and flashed the modded bios. When i restarted I seemed to have lost my drivers or something. I re installed them and restarted with no luck. Can I revert? Please help. Im running windwows 8.1 btw. Thanks

Edit: Windows reports "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

Edit 2: renamed stock bios from gigabyte website and reflashed using nvflash to fix. No idea why the modded bios didn't work. I may have to settle with stock for this card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryudo423*
> 
> Just got my gigabyte GTX 660 and flashed the modded bios. When i restarted I seemed to have lost my drivers or something. I re installed them and restarted with no luck. Can I revert? Please help. Im running windwows 8.1 btw. Thanks
> 
> Edit: Windows reports "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"
> 
> Edit 2: renamed stock bios from gigabyte website and reflashed using nvflash to fix. No idea why the modded bios didn't work. I may have to settle with stock for this card.


it takes a special breed of mod for that card as i have the same one but first thing first let me remind you to always backup your bios before you flash a modded bios. Now that thats out of the way lol i can help you mod your bios now


----------



## ryudo423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it takes a special breed of mod for that card as i have the same one but first thing first let me remind you to always backup your bios before you flash a modded bios. Now that thats out of the way lol i can help you mod your bios now


Is there a pre modded bios I can download? I really haven't been able to push this card much at all. My system is pretty old, so I'm not sure if that would hinder the over clock abilities.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryudo423*
> 
> Is there a pre modded bios I can download? I really haven't been able to push this card much at all. My system is pretty old, so I'm not sure if that would hinder the over clock abilities.


if your system is really old you might not benefit from modding if your cpu is a bottleneck to the card as it is. so first we need to know what cpu and mobo combo you are using as there's no point risking your card for frames you might not get.


----------



## ryudo423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your system is really old you might not benefit from modding if your cpu is a bottleneck to the card as it is. so first we need to know what cpu and mobo combo you are using as there's no point risking your card for frames you might not get.


System is pushing 5 years old and I picked up the 660 to temporarily help it out.

Current System:

MB:Gigabyte G41M-ES2L

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E5300 2.6 ghz @ 3.7 GHZ

RaM: 4GB 800mhz DDR2

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB

PSU: 530W

The system is really starting to show its age and I was thinking of getting an old socket 775 Quad Core to help it out. It's worth noting that I plan to (hopefully) work an entire new build come this fall. I was going to go with a GTX 760, but I could't hold out on grabbing a new GPU for Titanfall :/..... I will probably just SLI the 660 when that time comes. Would I see a huge increase if I popped in a quad core or would it be best to just hold out? Games are playable, but I do feel the system is holding it back a bit.

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryudo423*
> 
> System is pushing 5 years old and I picked up the 660 to temporarily help it out.
> 
> Current System:
> 
> MB:Gigabyte G41M-ES2L
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E5300 2.6 ghz @ 3.7 GHZ
> 
> RaM: 4GB 800mhz DDR2
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB
> 
> PSU: 530W
> 
> The system is really starting to show its age and I was thinking of getting an old socket 775 Quad Core to help it out. It's worth noting that I plan to (hopefully) work an entire new build come this fall. I was going to go with a GTX 760, but I could't hold out on grabbing a new GPU for Titanfall :/..... I will probably just SLI the 660 when that time comes. Would I see a huge increase if I popped in a quad core or would it be best to just hold out. Games are playable, but I do feel the system is holding it back a bit.
> 
> Thanks


yes that cpu is definitely a bottleneck so dont mod the bios till you get a cpu and see the performance without the bottleneck as you might ot need the oc if the 660 stock is good enough for you. the socket though isn't really a good one time to go to 1155 or newer and even though 1155 is EoL it will be a very long time before it becomes obsolete any ivy bridge i5 or i7 will be able to run most cards sli'ed at stock. the cpu you have now bottlenecks a gtx 650 so i dont recommend adding more gpu's or any higher gpu's until you upgrade the cpu.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryudo423*
> 
> System is pushing 5 years old and I picked up the 660 to temporarily help it out.
> 
> Current System:
> 
> MB:Gigabyte G41M-ES2L
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E5300 2.6 ghz @ 3.7 GHZ
> 
> RaM: 4GB 800mhz DDR2
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB
> 
> PSU: 530W
> 
> The system is really starting to show its age and I was thinking of getting an old socket 775 Quad Core to help it out. It's worth noting that I plan to (hopefully) work an entire new build come this fall. I was going to go with a GTX 760, but I could't hold out on grabbing a new GPU for Titanfall :/..... I will probably just SLI the 660 when that time comes. Would I see a huge increase if I popped in a quad core or would it be best to just hold out. Games are playable, but I do feel the system is holding it back a bit.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes that cpu is definitely a bottleneck so dont mod the bios till you get a cpu and see the performance without the bottleneck as you might ot need the oc if the 660 stock is good enough for you. the socket though isn't really a good one time to go to 1155 or newer and even though 1155 is EoL it will be a very long time before it becomes obsolete any ivy bridge i5 or i7 will be able to run most cards sli'ed at stock. the cpu you have now bottlenecks a gtx 650 so i dont recommend adding more gpu's or any higher gpu's until you upgrade the cpu.


Agreed. It's never a bad time to upgrade to Ivy Bridge. If you keep a lookout on Newegg I was able to pick up an Asrock Extreme6 for under 100 USD open box. That paired up with EVGA 660 SC sli and I have no problem with games.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

^ what he said. Or if you don't mind buying used, keep a lookout on the marketplace. I bought an Asus maximus v formula not to long ago for $160, and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> ^ what he said. Or if you don't mind buying used, keep a lookout on the marketplace. I bought an Asus maximus v formula not to long ago for $160, and I haven't had any problems with it.


ebay has tons of them and it will be about 10 years before this cpu becomes obsolete so its worth the buy. just sold a 3570k for $185 and you can find some cheaper.


----------



## vilius572

Hello. I have one question. Should I buy GTX 760 2GB like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125466 or I should buy one more GTX 660 and run them in sli? But the problem is that my 660 have only 1.5GB vram and it's hard to find another one. Anyway I found one on ebay. Also my gtx 660 has stock cooler that are not really good + mine one is broken and it makes rattle/squeeking noise. So is it better to buy gtx 760 and buy one more later or just to buy second gtx 660 and change stock cooler/watercool (also on mine one)


----------



## TLSheff

Single card to single card a 660 to a 760 isn't much of an upgrade. Especially when the arguement is 660SLI vs single 760, the performance of a 660 SLI is remarkable. Since you plan to buy a card, I would buy another 660 and either water cool them both (if its within budget) or just replace the cooler on the other 660.

Depending on where its broken, is there a way to repair the damage so you can just use the cooler?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Single card to single card a 660 to a 760 isn't much of an upgrade. Especially when the arguement is 660SLI vs single 760, the performance of a 660 SLI is remarkable. Since you plan to buy a card, I would buy another 660 and either water cool them both (if its within budget) or just replace the cooler on the other 660.
> 
> Depending on where its broken, is there a way to repair the damage so you can just use the cooler?


The fan it self making rattle/squeeking noise. Stock cooler sucks anyway. Don't forget here in Norway everything is more expensive that in your country so to buy new watercooling kit or new coolers is pretty much expensive + that card on ebay have ugly blue pcb while mine one got black one. And I know that 760 performs only 20% better than 660 but it got atleast 2gb vram (mine got 1.5gb) GTX 660 SLI will perform 80% better but still, I can buy second 760 later on.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Single card to single card a 660 to a 760 isn't much of an upgrade. Especially when the arguement is 660SLI vs single 760, the performance of a 660 SLI is remarkable. Since you plan to buy a card, I would buy another 660 and either water cool them both (if its within budget) or just replace the cooler on the other 660.
> 
> Depending on where its broken, is there a way to repair the damage so you can just use the cooler?


I'm planning on doing exactly this! Probably when I get my tax return back







.

So I just looked into OCing this card and I have a few questions:
I was getting the hmm? voltage error so someone said to use a different bios modder, I forget what it's called







I can find out when I get back home. I upped the secondary voltage to 1.215 and then flashed it with the -4 -6 etc... and rebooted and I checked, it was running at 1.215.

I was just reading more of this thread and people say to NOT flash with the -4 -6 etc... so should I reflash without those conditions?

Also what is the difference between core clock and boost clock?

I've seen DJ mod bioses for people here, but I want to understand what he is doing so I can do it and tinker with it without doing potentially bad stuff to my card. However the actual values and what they do seem pretty sparse on this thread.

Can anyone point me in a helpful direction







?


----------



## TLSheff

nvm.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> I'm planning on doing exactly this! Probably when I get my tax return back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I just looked into OCing this card and I have a few questions:
> I was getting the hmm? voltage error so someone said to use a different bios modder, I forget what it's called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find out when I get back home. I upped the secondary voltage to 1.215 and then flashed it with the -4 -6 etc... and rebooted and I checked, it was running at 1.215.
> 
> I was just reading more of this thread and people say to NOT flash with the -4 -6 etc... so should I reflash without those conditions?
> 
> Also what is the difference between core clock and boost clock?
> 
> I've seen DJ mod bioses for people here, but I want to understand what he is doing so I can do it and tinker with it without doing potentially bad stuff to my card. However the actual values and what they do seem pretty sparse on this thread.
> 
> Can anyone point me in a helpful direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


sure i can but you will need a example so thats its easier to understand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Single card to single card a 660 to a 760 isn't much of an upgrade. Especially when the arguement is 660SLI vs single 760, the performance of a 660 SLI is remarkable. Since you plan to buy a card, I would buy another 660 and either water cool them both (if its within budget) or just replace the cooler on the other 660.
> 
> Depending on where its broken, is there a way to repair the damage so you can just use the cooler?


yeah to an extent as its like upgrading to a 670 from 660 but the 760 falls just short of 670 but then 2 760's would be better than 2 660's and again for resellability the 760 is the better deal.plus stocking them they shouldn't be too loud for him

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello. I have one question. Should I buy GTX 760 2GB like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125466 or I should buy one more GTX 660 and run them in sli? But the problem is that my 660 have only 1.5GB vram and it's hard to find another one. Anyway I found one on ebay. Also my gtx 660 has stock cooler that are not really good + mine one is broken and it makes rattle/squeeking noise. So is it better to buy gtx 760 and buy one more later or just to buy second gtx 660 and change stock cooler/watercool (also on mine one)


that is really on your preferences performance for dollar the 760 has a nice improvement on it so in the long run its worth it and resellable later if you want to upgrade so i say 2 760's


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sure i can but you will need a example so thats its easier to understand


What do you mean by "you will need an example" as in two separate bios files to compare to?


----------



## TLSheff

If you go to the first page of this thread, there is a complete step by step with pics of how to unlock and then overclock the GPUs. First step is to create a BIOS backup in GPU-Z. What he will need is for you to create the backup of your card in stock form and upload it here as an attachment in a .zip file. Then he can mod it and you can use NVFlash to finish the process... or come back if there is problems.


----------



## djthrottleboi

GTX660bios.zip 230k .zip file
download these and look at them the modded ones are different from the original ones and you can see where i added balance to them while raising the voltages. Let me know when you are ready.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> If you go to the first page of this thread, there is a complete step by step with pics of how to unlock and then overclock the GPUs. First step is to create a BIOS backup in GPU-Z. What he will need is for you to create the backup of your card in stock form and upload it here as an attachment in a .zip file. Then he can mod it and you can use NVFlash to finish the process... or come back if there is problems.


to be honest the first page is half assed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> What do you mean by "you will need an example" as in two separate bios files to compare to?


i will post a bios with the original bios and the modded bios and you can compare them as i explain it.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> to be honest the first page is half assed
> i will post a bios with the original bios and the modded bios and you can compare them as i explain it.


Ok cool that sounds great







. can't wait to see what lottery I hit with my non SC 660, and then mess around and see what else I can crank out of it. I'm underwater so I can't see what the delta temps under load will be too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> If you go to the first page of this thread, there is a complete step by step with pics of how to unlock and then overclock the GPUs. First step is to create a BIOS backup in GPU-Z. What he will need is for you to create the backup of your card in stock form and upload it here as an attachment in a .zip file. Then he can mod it and you can use NVFlash to finish the process... or come back if there is problems.


and to your point of the first page. I tried to do the unlock and got the hmm? error. So I used a different unlocker which I think worked...it was very non-descript and I was just messing around. But I see now you shouldn't use the nvflash -4 -6 etc... so like DJ said, the first post needs some real work. Plus besides unlocking the bios it doesn't tell you what to tweak to get better performance! I could guess messing around with the clocks but it looks like you can tweak the vram too. So I was just wondering if there was a more general guide or something like that


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Ok cool that sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . can't wait to see what lottery I hit with my non SC 660, and then mess around and see what else I can crank out of it. I'm underwater so I can't see what the delta temps under load will be too!
> and to your point of the first page. I tried to do the unlock and got the hmm? error. So I used a different unlocker which I think worked...it was very non-descript and I was just messing around. But I see now you shouldn't use the nvflash -4 -6 etc... so like DJ said, the first post needs some real work. Plus besides unlocking the bios it doesn't tell you what to tweak to get better performance! I could guess messing around with the clocks but it looks like you can tweak the vram too. So I was just wondering if there was a more general guide or something like that


we can start with the elpida bios which are the first 2 bios in that zip. If you are using Kepler Bios tweaker you should open them both up and they will show the common page. If you do not have kepler bios tweaker here you go:

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip 98k .zip file
 in case you missed it the bios are posted in my last post at the top. when you are on that page you will see your clocks and your boost limit. here you can disable clocks limit boost and set or unlock fan limits. you will notice that in the modded version of the bios i set the boost limit to 1215MHz and raised max fan to 100%. you can adjust the clocks here for a permanent overclock but i would advise testing them in a overclocking software first. More to the clocks point they have that section that says entry #1 you can disable boost if it wont work stable or you can match settings with other clocks. i recommend match 3d base with tdp base(also known as a 2d clock) as it will keep it from throttling to much if it ever throttles. now let me know when you are ready to proceed to the voltage tab. be back in a bit as i'm off to the doctor.


----------



## 15goudreau

Ok so I looked through the 4 bioses that you linked and I noticed you change the fan speed (like you said) and increased the max voltage #2 all the way up. I noticed you changed the voltage pattern of p00 and p02 to scale up to 1212.5 I believe. And you decreased the boost limit on the modded ones.

If I am water cooling my GPU fan speeds are irrelevant right?

So what's next?

Thanks for walking me through this! I really appreciate it +rep for sure


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Ok so I looked through the 4 bioses that you linked and I noticed you change the fan speed (like you said) and increased the max voltage #2 all the way up. I noticed you changed the voltage pattern of p00 and p02 to scale up to 1212.5 I believe. And you decreased the boost limit on the modded ones.
> 
> If I am water cooling my GPU fan speeds are irrelevant right?
> 
> So what's next?
> 
> Thanks for walking me through this! I really appreciate it +rep for sure


yes if you wc than fans speeds are worthless the theory behind the voltage sliders are what i'm about to discuss now. Max voltage is what it says but i am assuming that the reason their are 2 sliders are because they are adding a variable for voltage be capped on a 3d voltage level for the 3d base. P00 stage i set to 1212 to tell the bios that i want the p00 stage to run at 1212 or as close as possible. If you look at the original bios it is at a variable 862-1025 this value cannot be set by us which is a really good reason why you should always back up your bios as this variable tells the bios to run the card anywhere in this range when boosting and when not then use 1025. P00 is the high performance stage and p02 is the second highest perf stage. So you can understand that if the card is coming down from 1212 to balance it you want the second highest stage to be lower than the first but not too low that their is a inconsistent offset. the p05 and p08 stage are fine where they are as their variating figure is close enough in this case to provide the balance that kepler needs. also i have this theory that kepler's power is tied to the fans somehow as if i have the fans really high i start to throttle so i think that more than temps cause you to throttle i think if the fans reach a certain point the gpu will throttle. Very smart if they did design it that way. when you are ready we will go to the last part we need and that is the power table. then we can go to how to oc your card.


----------



## Alexthegr81

Alright so I'm Back had to take a lil break from testing things out. But I started playing Planetside 2 again. And I noticed that EVEN at 1188 THAT game was unstable. I'm starting to wonder if its even worthwhile to even overclock it as its default value is 1136. Thinkin of just sticking with default, and being a stock n00b.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexthegr81*
> 
> Alright so I'm Back had to take a lil break from testing things out. But I started playing Planetside 2 again. And I noticed that EVEN at 1188 THAT game was unstable. I'm starting to wonder if its even worthwhile to even overclock it as its default value is 1136. Thinkin of just sticking with default, and being a stock n00b.


nothing wrong with that as i said before some cards cannot handle more voltage. if you reset power limit and all overclocks and set your voltage in precision to 1050 you will see a difference then you can adjust it to find a sweet spot then when you find it then you can see how much power you can add without pushing the voltage as when you increase the power limit the voltage will come up sometimes.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes if you wc than fans speeds are worthless the theory behind the voltage sliders are what i'm about to discuss now. Max voltage is what it says but i am assuming that the reason their are 2 sliders are because they are adding a variable for voltage be capped on a 3d voltage level for the 3d base. P00 stage i set to 1212 to tell the bios that i want the p00 stage to run at 1212 or as close as possible. If you look at the original bios it is at a variable 862-1025 this value cannot be set by us which is a really good reason why you should always back up your bios as this variable tells the bios to run the card anywhere in this range when boosting and when not then use 1025. P00 is the high performance stage and p02 is the second highest perf stage. So you can understand that if the card is coming down from 1212 to balance it you want the second highest stage to be lower than the first but not too low that their is a inconsistent offset. the p05 and p08 stage are fine where they are as their variating figure is close enough in this case to provide the balance that kepler needs. also i have this theory that kepler's power is tied to the fans somehow as if i have the fans really high i start to throttle so i think that more than temps cause you to throttle i think if the fans reach a certain point the gpu will throttle. Very smart if they did design it that way. when you are ready we will go to the last part we need and that is the power table. then we can go to how to oc your card.


Makes perfect sense I'm with you 100% right now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Makes perfect sense I'm with you 100% right now


look at this and it has the names for each section for the power tables on the images posted http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 and then you will see the only thing i adjust on the power table is the power target range's max section as the min and middle one are useless for increasing and you could adjust the tdp but its not necessary half the time and you dont want that too high. i set 250% but your power cables cant supply that much power anyway and so that way you wont be limited by that setting. now knowing all of this you have to take your cards bios and see what you can pull from them on my cards i personally test them with 3dmark11 3 times to determine if they are stable or not. If they pass all 3 with no errors then they are stable. If they are buggy or slow or just acting plain weird then its not stable. Also note that if any error's occur even if they aren't related during these tests then its unstable as those errors are brought on by the drivers or the card and are related though they seem not to be. If you have issues or bugs make sure you do not have sli enabled when you flash and sometimes you just need to reinstall drivers to fix them. To reinstall them you need to clean install like this:

select custom install



then select custom install



then if that doesn't work go back to the stock bios and try modding again as its not a easy process. Overclocking is all about patience remember that and you will get it..............................................................................

eventually rofl.

and just because here's my backgrounds lol


----------



## 15goudreau

Can you post bigger images. Maybe to imgur? I can't see those








So none of the over clock setting involve tuning the core clock?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Can you post bigger images. Maybe to imgur? I can't see those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So none of the over clock setting involve tuning the core clock?


click on them and when the image pops up click original under the image.


----------



## tehlizard

I happened to come across this nice post in hopes to get the most out of my evga gtx 660 sc 2gb. But i hit a snag, followed the instructions to the letter to end up with this.



what can i try to get this to work for me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> I happened to come across this nice post in hopes to get the most out of my evga gtx 660 sc 2gb. But i hit a snag, followed the instructions to the letter to end up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> what can i try to get this to work for me?


you have to scrap that customized one its corrupted. if you are using kepler bios tweaker look at the top and it will show the checksum if it is green its good but if it is red its corrupted so with that being said you have to try again btw make sure you backup your stock bios and do not flash with options -4 -5 -6 as those are override codes that will cause nvflash to flash a wrong bios or corrupted bios.


----------



## tehlizard

found out that I still had my lucid virtu mvp still installed and it was blocking me from modding bios. Got it all set up now though ^^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> found out that I still had my lucid virtu mvp still installed and it was blocking me from modding bios. Got it all set up now though ^^


uh oh you might be in for one if you flashed that a bad checksum means the bios is no good so wether it was mvp virtu or not you should have still scrapped it and started fresh.


----------



## tehlizard

i did scrap it, and started fresh, but now i have the driver stopped responding issue, can anyone give me the un modded 660.rom? I would be grateful.....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> i did scrap it, and started fresh, but now i have the driver stopped responding issue, can anyone give me the un modded 660.rom? I would be grateful.....


you should always backup before you flash give me your card product number or part number and also reinstall the drivers using clean install option under custom install.


----------



## tehlizard

Found out the modded clock is way to high, is there a way i can tone down the modded clock on the modded bios?

here is the product number: 02G-P4-3069-KB


----------



## tehlizard

Found out the modded clock is way to high, is there a way i can tone down the modded clock on the modded bios?

here is the product number: 02G-P4-3069-KB


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> Found out the modded clock is way to high, is there a way i can tone down the modded clock on the modded bios?
> 
> here is the product number: 02G-P4-3069-KB


yep remod the bios lol we got the same card but apply a boost limit 1215MHz for that card you can remod the bios you are using if it is good.

for the record this card is reference design and doesn't oc well i know from experience.


----------



## tehlizard

ok how can i get the clock back down I am somewhat new to bios modding.


----------



## tehlizard

and yeah bios is good, got it stable using msi afterburner, but still want to get that clock down through bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> ok how can i get the clock back down I am somewhat new to bios modding.


use this and open the bios

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip 98k .zip file
 better yet here's my bios to use

xebackup.zip 122k .zip file
 keep it as a backup too i have almost everything at stock but the power limit and the fans copy my boost clock limit actually set boost clock limit to 1215MHz


----------



## tehlizard

thank you so much for your help! You just made my night lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> thank you so much for your help! You just made my night lol


set boost clock limit to 1215MHz


----------



## 15goudreau

bummer! I have a reference card and another on the way and they don't OC well.... oh well two cards is better than one right?









I didn't get around to installing that software last night DJ hopefully I will when I get back from work today


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> bummer! I have a reference card and another on the way and they don't OC well.... oh well two cards is better than one right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get around to installing that software last night DJ hopefully I will when I get back from work today


well with ht you will get high performance with a i7 you realy dont need to mod the bios anyway lol


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well with ht you will get high performance with a i7 you realy dont need to mod the bios anyway lol


But this is OCN....
I need MOAR


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> But this is OCN....
> I need MOAR


thats what overclocking is about tweak it here and there and you should be able to pull something off patience is key.


----------



## friviz68

i flashed my 2 evga 660 non ti and one card dose not like the over clock, how do i flash it back? im not good at this flashing thing i dont think i should have done this way over my head on this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i flashed my 2 evga 660 non ti and one card dose not like the over clock, how do i flash it back? im not good at this flashing thing i dont think i should have done this way over my head on this.


if you backed up the bios before you flashed you just flash the same way you flashed the mods onto it.


----------



## friviz68

when I look at the bios I backed up with the kepler bios tweaker its the same one as I flashed.


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## friviz68

is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> is says version 80.06.28.00.06(p2030-0000) gpuz


they say the same but are they both modded? also post it on here so i can see whats wrong with it zip it or rar


----------



## friviz68

its all messed up look how many times it posed the same thing wow


----------



## friviz68

how do i get it on here?


----------



## friviz68

the nvflash i got from here in the folder thare is a kgb file do i leave that in thare when i flash my gpu back?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> the nvflash i got from here in the folder thare is a kgb file do i leave that in thare when i flash my gpu back?


just the nvflash files kgb is not needed but you can leave it in there.


----------



## friviz68

so i take my bios that says gk106 and put it in the nvflash folder on my desktop and follow the directions again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> so i take my bios that says gk106 and put it in the nvflash folder on my desktop and follow the directions again


put it in the folder you flash it the same way you flashed the mod.


----------



## friviz68

i dont have to rename it just drop it in the nvflash folder just like this gk106


----------



## friviz68

i renamed it 660.rom before i put it in the nvflash folder,Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i renamed it 660.rom before i put it in the nvflash folder,Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom


it wont matter just flash it. It will work.


----------



## friviz68

kgb.exe 660.rom unlock im at that point now do i push enter?


----------



## friviz68

it just said cant open the bios file


----------



## friviz68

i lost my bios for my cards this is a nightmare lol i got one from tec powerup


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i lost my bios for my cards this is a nightmare lol


find the bios on here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ or if you remind me which bios was yours i can give it to you as i have them still. if you gave them to me that is.


----------



## friviz68

mine is the evga 660 superclocked comamd promp said cant open the bios file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> mine is the evga 660 superclocked


give me the product number i might have it.


----------



## friviz68

02g-p4-3009-kb i have 2 in sli


----------



## friviz68

Then type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" [Hit Enter do i type this even thought im not unlocking it?


----------



## friviz68

its like 3 am here whare i live when will you be on again?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> its like 3 am here whare i live when will you be on again?


its 2:28am here so if your up then i probably m too.


----------



## friviz68

im in vermont sucks this happend now i cant play bf4


----------



## friviz68

do i put this in when i get to this point ( "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock) enter


----------



## friviz68

do you think somone on the forums can call me so i can get my cards fixed?


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> do you think somone on the forums can call me so i can get my cards fixed?


Dude. woh there! Take a breath, your cards will be fine I promise you. Just get some sleep organize your thoughts and allow DJ to walk you through it. He has your product number he'll get you a stock bios and then post it here so you can flash it.


----------



## friviz68

ya i did get some sleep for sure one of my cards said i dont like to be flashed ,and put up a stink had to take it out, as my computer was doing all sorts of stuff .both card have a sticker that says bios version (80.06.28.00.60) i downloaded one from tecpowerup


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> ya i did get some sleep for sure one of my cards said i dont like to be flashed ,and put up a stink had to take it out, as my computer was doing all sorts of stuff .both card have a sticker that says bios version (80.06.28.00.60) i downloaded one from tecpowerup


um you dont just download any matching bios but is this your product number p4-026-3069kb the second number is 025 or 026 cant see it lol


----------



## friviz68

let me look again p/n number(02G-P4-3069-KB thats it had to look at the second card


----------



## friviz68

i bought them from bestbuy +79mhz on the core if that helps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> let me look again p/n number(02G-P4-3069-KB thats it had to look at the second card


thats the card then and here's the bios these are reference cards and they do not oc well

xebackup.zip 122k .zip file
 you are lucky i have that card cause these cards are hard to find and the right bios even hard and btw this is a uefi bios so once flashed you have to mod this bios if you want to oc as you cannot flash a legacy bios and btw BACKUP THIS BIO THIS TIME because i told you last time and you didn't do it. just copy it and paste it in my documents so you have a copy


----------



## friviz68

ok I saved it. nope im leaving it stock


----------



## friviz68

do I follow all of page 1 do I name this back up bios 660.rom before I drop it in the nvflash folder?


----------



## 15goudreau

It doesn't matter what the file name is. As long as you type in the command with the correct file name it could be stupidfileihatesomuch.rom Just flash what it is called.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> do I follow all of page 1 do I name this back up bios 660.rom before I drop it in the nvflash folder?


k but keep a extra copy and you can just flash it with its current name.


----------



## friviz68

its not working wont flash renamed it 660 rom went to step 4 on the first page and wont work


----------



## friviz68

im getting 660.rom is not recognized as an internal or external comand,operable program or batch file.


----------



## 15goudreau

Are you using nv flash in the folder?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> im getting 660.rom is not recognized as an internal or external comand,operable program or batch file.


tell me which gpu do you want to flash the main one or the second one? i am going to make you a bat file then you can click it and select the gpu to do protectoff then it will go to flash it and you just press y


----------



## friviz68

i took one out ,only have one in at the moment that how i did the flash in the first place rember im new to flashing gpu's


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i took one out ,only have one in at the moment that how i did the flash in the first place rember im new to flashing gpu's


ok then i am writing you a bat file just download the zip and extract double click clickthis

nvflash_windows_made_easy.zip 482k .zip file


----------



## friviz68

extract to desktop and follow steps from page one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> extract to desktop and follow steps from page one.


no just extract the folder and then click the document i told you to. it will flash


----------



## friviz68

i have winrar its open click on nvflash.exe and then enter?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i have winrar its open click on nvflash.exe and then enter?


extract all then when its done open the folder and click on the file named "click this."


----------



## friviz68

power target goes too 252 the card would boost too 1163orignal now only 1149 did i do somthing wrong


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> power target goes too 252 the card would boost too 1163orignal now only 1149 did i do somthing wrong


lol that is a stock bios i tweaked the power target though lol so you can go up to 252% even those its kinda useless as the voltages are stock you can get up to 1175 stable though.


----------



## friviz68

before i flashed yesterday voltage would go to 1.63 on this card, on the back of the card is says bios version 80.06.28.00.60 gpuz says 80.06.28.00.f1,i found the same bios version on tecwowerup second one down mine is superclocked.http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+660&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> before i flashed yesterday voltage would go to 1.63 on this card, on the back of the card is says bios version 80.06.28.00.60 gpuz says 80.06.28.00.f1,i found the same bios version on tecwowerup second one down mine is superclocked.http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+660&interface=&memType=&memSize=


i know but didn't you read my earlier post? this is evga's uefi bios for the card we have the EXACT same card i made some changes to fans unlocked and power limit but running it is the same oc's and that is not your bios the second one down is for 2662 none of those are for your card we have a exclusive superclocked reference design


----------



## friviz68

ok on the back of my card thare is a sticker that says bios version 80.06.28.00.60 what that about ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> ok


the bios you have now is the latest release so you shouldn't have any issues other than setting that power limit high without changing voltage


----------



## friviz68

dose the power limit help with it set to 110 on the orignal bios i could get 1250 any higher and it would crash.so with this bios will it overcloch higher


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> dose the power limit help with it set to 110 on the orignal bios i could get 1250 any higher and it would crash.so with this bios will it overcloch higher


not really it is a stock bios but i use higher power limit with evga precision since it has a setting for 1212v


----------



## friviz68

the top card would go up to 1176 before now its going to 1163 botom card would go to 1163 now only 1150 is tha evga's doing?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> the top card would go up to 1176 before now its going to 1163 botom card would go to 1163 now only 1150 is tha evga's doing?


if you didn't change the power limit and left it at default then it should still do that as the voltage sweet spot tends to be around 1050v but if you left it at stock and it wont do that then its because its a generic bios i get better clocks with this bios than stock and you have to remember stock clocks are 1059MHz and boost clock is 1124MHz so as long as you are above that everything is normal.


----------



## friviz68

i didnt touch a thing just flashed and go.... dont get me wrong you were a big help i cant thank you enouf man i thought my cards were done for thank you very much.


----------



## friviz68

the last file you sent me if i went in thare and took out the rom and placed anotherone in its place and put the same name as you did, can i flash another bios on the cards .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i didnt touch a thing just flashed and go.... dont get me wrong you were a big help i cant thank you enouf man i thought my cards were done for thank you very much.


at least this way we know they are stable you could try increasing the core clock just a little.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> the last file you sent me if i went in thare and took out the rom and placed anotherone in its place and put the same name as you did, can i flash another bios on the cards .


yes but they have to be the same name as that bat file is meant to work with that file name.


----------



## friviz68

if i changed the the new rom to the same name as the rom in the folder would that work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> if i changed the the new rom to the same name as the rom in the folder would that work


yep but that means you should move the other rom somewhere else so you dont lose it.


----------



## friviz68

i put everything on a usb stick.....all i do is change the new rom name to xebackup.rom and thats it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i put everything on a usb stick.....all i do is change the new rom name to xebackup.rom and thats it


ok then you are fine make sure its in the same folder as everything else


----------



## friviz68

im going to leave it be,this is alot better for me this way then doing the way on page 1 thanks again for all the help:thumb:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> im going to leave it be,this is alot better for me this way then doing the way on page 1 thanks again for all the help:thumb:


sometimes its better to just stay stock


----------



## friviz68

ya for sure 2 of these in sli isnt bad at all,this is the first time i messed with a gpu bios and will be the last,2 of these cards in my corsair 600t the fan speed at 74 is not enouf top card gets up in temp with side door on i have to run with the door off gaming.


----------



## friviz68

20140105_120229.jpg 2544k .jpg file
 this im my computer.


----------



## friviz68

i took a bios from tecpower up and changed the name to xebackup.rom took the old one out flashed it and it didnt change anything? same as stivker on my cards version 80.06.28.00.60


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i took a bios from tecpower up and changed the name to xebackup.rom took the old one out flashed it and it didnt change anything? same as stivker on my cards version 80.06.28.00.60


i told you and you didn't listen none of those bios are for your card those are for non reference cards if you **** up your card this is now on you. i gave you a bios and besides i also told you that the bios i gave you is a UEFI bios so you cannot flash a uefi bios any bios modding has to be done with that bios unless you flash another uefi bios. Now i have helped you anything you do from here out is your choice as you have all the information you need and if you missed most of what i said as i believe you did just go back and read my posts. if you brick the card just sell it to me for cheap as you should not be able to brick the card if you listened to me but just saying that you surprised me a lot in this session because you would learn stuff then go back and forget it so yeah i would love to buy your card if you brick it. the bios on the sticker doesn't even matter its there just to tell you it was the one than they flashed before it shipped. the bios you are flashing are for different pci subsystems as yours is 3842 3069 those are for 3842 2662 and all the other non reference numbers.


----------



## friviz68

i used keplerbios tweeker i didnt need a 232 power limiter i didnt need 100 fan profile so i fixed all that and put everything back to stock and flashed and its working good ill just have to leave the door off cause it gets hot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i used keplerbios tweeker i didnt need a 232 power limiter i didnt need 100 fan profile so i fixed all that and put everything back to stock and flashed and its working good ill just have to leave the door off cause it gets hot


thats all you had to do is go change that in kepler


----------



## friviz68

you can buy them if you wont thare going on ebay soon im going to be doing a mimi itx build and im going to get 1 card less heat.


----------



## friviz68

ya thats all i did i dont know how i pulled it off just said if i brick it ill get a new video card i can usuall figure things out but this whole thing got me good never again i should have never lisend to my friend who said you got to flash it free power ya right head ack if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## friviz68

im glade you could help i wonted everything stock in case it doset work some day i didnt wont to have to go throught this again i wont to just take it out and rma it if somthing happens.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> im glade you could help i wonted everything stock in case it doset work some day i didnt wont to have to go throught this again i wont to just take it out and rma it if somthing happens.


yea that is the best way but you dont need a old bios you can use this uefi bios and they wont mind. they released it for the card


----------



## Wir3d

so I followed the step by step instructions, everything went smoothly. I restarted my computer now it's saying it can't find the device. "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"


----------



## Wir3d

It's the card from gigabyte if that helps any.

Edit: Fixed it.


----------



## friviz68

what is the uefi bios supose to do ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> what is the uefi bios supose to do ?


it will boot with the uefi bios on your computer as some computer would not boot the gpu till you were in the system and this bios was made so you can enter bios and all that. oh i see you fixed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wir3d*
> 
> so I followed the step by step instructions, everything went smoothly. I restarted my computer now it's saying it can't find the device. "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"


http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov is this your card and your bios is corrupted you need to flash back to stock

here's the new kepler bios tweaker if anyones interested i love it as it gives me a lot more control

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## dylosaur

Hey there. New to OC.net and new to modding GPU BIOS. I've been trying to look through the pages here, but there's been a _lot_ since that first post.

Has anything changed dramatically, or could I still safely follow the steps detailed in the first post to mod my BIOS? I don't want to do anything crazy overclock-wise, I just thought it'd be nice to 'unlock' my card so it runs a bit better.

Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylosaur*
> 
> Hey there. New to OC.net and new to modding GPU BIOS. I've been trying to look through the pages here, but there's been a lot since that first post.
> 
> Has anything changed dramatically, or could I still safely follow the steps detailed in the first post to mod my BIOS? I don't want to do anything crazy overclock-wise, I just thought it'd be nice to 'unlock' my card so it runs a bit better.
> 
> Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


first piece of advice do not execute the code that says:

nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom

instead for that code you will replace it with this:

nvflash x.rom

where x.rom= your bios name .rom

for ease i would try the kgb method but if that doesn't work try to use kepler bios tweaker 1.26 as 1.27 is too detailed for beginners and its only mainly adding profiles for 700 series gpu's


----------



## dylosaur

Okay, cool. Why that change in code?

Also, what's the kgb method? And I'm not quite sure what the kepler bios tweaker is, either.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylosaur*
> 
> Okay, cool. Why that change in code?
> 
> Also, what's the kgb method? And I'm not quite sure what the kepler bios tweaker is, either.


the kgb method is on the front page you can give that a shot and i changed the code as -4 -5 -6 actually are override codes and if you have a bad bios or the wrong bios nvflash wont flash it unless you use those codes. so by using those codes you are disabling your protection from a bad flash. Also be sure to back up your bios with at least 2 copies so you can be prepared to flash back.


----------



## dylosaur

Awesome explanation, thanks! I'd definitely hate to override if I somehow had a bad flash happen.

I think I'll stick with the kgb method, as I'm not a big fan of installing other programs. Thanks a lot for the advice- any idea after I get that done of a safe number to start my OC at?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylosaur*
> 
> Awesome explanation, thanks! I'd definitely hate to override if I somehow had a bad flash happen.
> 
> I think I'll stick with the kgb method, as I'm not a big fan of installing other programs. Thanks a lot for the advice- any idea after I get that done of a safe number to start my OC at?


well you want to run 3dmark11 first to see if you are even stable first


----------



## dylosaur

Oh, okay. I didn't know there was a chance I could be unstable after that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylosaur*
> 
> Oh, okay. I didn't know there was a chance I could be unstable after that.


a very big chance actually thats why we back up the bios and and not only that but there is always the potential disaster of losing your card


----------



## dylosaur

Haha, yeah, I'd hate to do that. Tell me- just from unlocking the card, am I looking at any performance gain?


----------



## vilius572

I know this if off topic but look what my steam says


----------



## shadowguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I know this if off topic but look what my steam says











edit : was on evga forums : 
throttleboi


----------



## kipdynamite

IF YOU DARE!

After struggling with my gigabyte card that has a TDP monitoring limiting my overclocking, I went a little crazy with hardware modding and basically followed this thread : http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682.

I know that changing TDP in the bios is supposed to help with this but for some reason, my card never allowed the changes in the bios to increase TDP.

Of the all the mods, the simplest and IMHO the most useful was to bypass the power consumption monitoring of the memory controller. This allows me to run at 1254 Mhz without throttling.

Image for card shown below came from: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/3.html

All you have to do is run a wire across this resistor (RS1) and current usage monitoring is bypassed.

This was a pretty easy solder job. I of course should warn you that it will void your warranty and I can attest doing the other mods are difficult. I screwed up and displaced a capacitor when doing the VGpu mod that made me think the card was toast until I figured out a replacement capacitor work workaround. I don't recommend the other mods because I saw little gain for the effort involved and I am using air cooling.





Hope this helps some of you willing to give it a try.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> IF YOU DARE!
> 
> After struggling with my gigabyte card that has a TDP monitoring limiting my overclocking, I went a little crazy with hardware modding and basically followed this thread : http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682.
> 
> I know that changing TDP in the bios is supposed to help with this but for some reason, my card never allowed the changes in the bios to increase TDP.
> 
> Of the all the mods, the simplest and IMHO the most useful was to bypass the power consumption monitoring of the memory controller. This allows me to run at 1254 Mhz without throttling.
> 
> Image for card shown below came from: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/3.html
> 
> All you have to do is run a wire across this resistor (RS1) and current usage monitoring is bypassed.
> 
> This was a pretty easy solder job. I of course should warn you that it will void your warranty and I can attest doing the other mods are difficult. I screwed up and displaced a capacitor when doing the VGpu mod that made me think the card was toast until I figured out a replacement capacitor work workaround. I don't recommend the other mods because I saw little gain for the effort involved and I am using air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you willing to give it a try.


i might do this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowguy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : was on evga forums :
> throttleboi


lol i'm everywhere i have to refresh my sig rig to whats on here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I know this if off topic but look what my steam says


rofl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylosaur*
> 
> Haha, yeah, I'd hate to do that. Tell me- just from unlocking the card, am I looking at any performance gain?


yes some like 5 fps


----------



## pbiernik

Guys, if I unlock the bios with the method of the first page. Get any improvement? No overclock, just unlock the bios. Or should I do to overclock it?
I mean, if I need to overclock the video card, having unlocked the bios, or if not needed.
I ask this because when unlocking the bios, everything seems to work fine, but if I overclock my games close suddenly.
I want to gain some fps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Guys, if I unlock the bios with the method of the first page. Get any improvement? No overclock, just unlock the bios. Or should I do to overclock it?
> Thanks.


you can get more performance though if you have a reference card then this can be a bit more of a pain in the &%@ than a benefit.


----------



## pbiernik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can get more performance though if you have a reference card then this can be a bit more of a pain in the &%@ than a benefit.


I thought, unlock the bios, only increased the voltage and rpm of ventilation. And this implied power to overclock higher.
Never thought that only unlock the bios, I could gain fps.
I have an EVGA SC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> I thought, unlock the bios, only increased the voltage and rpm of ventilation. And this implied power to overclock higher.
> Never thought that only unlock the bios, I could gain fps.
> I have an EVGA SC.


unlocking the voltage is allowing more power to flow into your card or at least the same amount of power at a faster rate adding up to be more power. through the extra power you are allowing your card to go higher because power is your limit as well as temps.

this leads to the second thing we unlock in the bios, the fans. as that will keep you cooler if they can go higher. therefore now with sufficient power and cooling you are now able to achieve higher core clock rates and mem clock rates. with these higher rates they increase FPS for whats the point in overclocking a gpu if not to achieve a higher fps rate


----------



## redrocker2112

Okay, I need some help. I followed the steps to unlock both my cards, (individually). But now neither Valley nor Heaven 4.0 will run stable even at previously stable settings.

660.zip 122k .zip file
 If someone can look at this and see if I have done something wrong I'd appreciate it. Currently, I can only get the Unigine progs to run at barely over default settings. BTW, I'm using Gigabyte OC Guru to tweak the card, but I've also tried Evga's Precision X.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> Okay, I need some help. I followed the steps to unlock both my cards, (individually). But now neither Valley nor Heaven 4.0 will run stable even at previously stable settings.
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file
> If someone can look at this and see if I have done something wrong I'd appreciate it. Currently, I can only get the Unigine progs to run at barely over default settings. BTW, I'm using Gigabyte OC Guru to tweak the card, but I've also tried Evga's Precision X.
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


try this

660.zip 243k .zip file


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this
> 
> 660.zip 243k .zip file


Thanks, that worked, what did you set differently?


----------



## eplum3

Hey everyone, I hate to be a bother but I was wondering if someone could help me fix a bad bios flash for my GPU. I have a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC 2GB (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125443). I went to (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#bios) and downloaded the "F23" bios (because I couldn't extract it with GPU-Z) and renamed the whole thing "bios.rom". I went ahead and followed the directions in OP to the tee and whenever I reboot, the image is all messed up and then windows will BSOD before it loads. I am using Windows 8.1 with the newest Nvidia driver download. My mobo is an ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4 with latest bios as well.

I did some research for how to "blind flash" GPU's but I don't have the stock ROM because I wasn't able to get it using GPU-Z. I was hoping that someone on this forum could point me to the correct stock bios rom for my GPU and maybe guide me through how to flash it. I really don't want to have to buy a new GPU because I just purchased this one a few months ago. I would really appreciate some help with this, and would be eternally grateful!


----------



## eplum3

I am now able to get into Windows after removing Nvidia drivers and booting with integrated graphics. While here, I flashed another bios version on (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+660) and then restarted and booted with the GPU.

Unforunately, the image was totally messed up. There were lines through everything and it was not drawn correctly. Maybe I burnt something on the GPU? I'm not sure. I am going to try a few more roms and pray that I can get something to work correctly.

I flashed using Gigabyte VGA @bios. This program would throw and error for the F23 and F12 bios downloads on the official Gigabyte website however. I'm not sure what the deal is.

If anyone has more experience with this and can contribute, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eplum3*
> 
> I am now able to get into Windows after removing Nvidia drivers and booting with integrated graphics. While here, I flashed another bios version on (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+660) and then restarted and booted with the GPU.
> 
> Unforunately, the image was totally messed up. There were lines through everything and it was not drawn correctly. Maybe I burnt something on the GPU? I'm not sure. I am going to try a few more roms and pray that I can get something to work correctly.
> 
> I flashed using Gigabyte VGA @bios. This program would throw and error for the F23 and F12 bios downloads on the official Gigabyte website however. I'm not sure what the deal is.
> 
> If anyone has more experience with this and can contribute, I would really appreciate it!


i have the same card use nvflash as @bios ****s things up and also you shouldn't bother tweaking that gpu unless you are willing to hard mod as that dam pwm watchdog ****s up our stability when modding that card. the max voltage stable for it is 1867 because it tries to drag the voltage down and the bios wont let it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> Thanks, that worked, what did you set differently?


I balanced your voltage settings and i have kepler bios tweaker 1.27 that allows me to more finely tune it. and i also capped your boost to 1215MHz.


----------



## eplum3

I was able to get it to work by updating Nvflash and then using it to flash the rom "Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.130409.rom" from the link I have in my previous post. Everything seems to be running fine now.

Thanks for the assistance and recommendation to not mess with my version of the GPU, I definitely had enough of it.


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I balanced your voltage settings and i have kepler bios tweaker 1.27 that allows me to more finely tune it. and i also capped your boost to 1215MHz.


Well its still not very stable, you think I should cap my voltage at 1.867 also? I have Kepler 1.27.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> Well its still not very stable, you think I should cap my voltage at 1.867 also? I have Kepler 1.27.


go for it i just wanted to give you a starting ground to tweak it. 1867 should work for ya.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eplum3*
> 
> I was able to get it to work by updating Nvflash and then using it to flash the rom "Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.130409.rom" from the link I have in my previous post. Everything seems to be running fine now.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance and recommendation to not mess with my version of the GPU, I definitely had enough of it.


lol me too it does 1188MHz stock but it wont do 1215 without a fight


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> Well its still not very stable, you think I should cap my voltage at 1.867 also? I have Kepler 1.27.


Do you know what ASIC score your GPU has? I had one in the 60's and it would not take kindly to any voltage mods but the memory overclocked great. I now have one in the mid 70's and it likes voltage just fine and can run pretty stable at 1256 but I drop to 1243 to be safe. Memory does not overclock well on this one so I guess you can't have it all


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Do you know what ASIC score your GPU has? I had one in the 60's and it would not take kindly to any voltage mods but the memory overclocked great. I now have one in the mid 70's and it likes voltage just fine and can run pretty stable at 1256 but I drop to 1243 to be safe. Memory does not overclock well on this one so I guess you can't have it all


No, how do I determine what the ASIC scores are for my cards?


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go for it i just wanted to give you a starting ground to tweak it. 1867 should work for ya.


Changed it, now to test and tweak!


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> No, how do I determine what the ASIC scores are for my cards?


You can use the techpowerup GPUZ utility and click on the upper left corner; then select read ASIC quality.


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> You can use the techpowerup GPUZ utility and click on the upper left corner; then select read ASIC quality.










Card 0 is 74.7%, Card 1 is 75.3% ASIC


----------



## 15goudreau

Hey guys. Just got my second 660 and I'm having issues with SLI. My motherboard has two slots for PCI-E 3.0 x16 but when I sli both cards go to pci 2.0. Before sli one card sits at 3.0 and the other 2.0... . thoughts?


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card 0 is 74.7%, Card 1 is 75.3% ASIC


Good, what brand of memory , Samsung, Hynix or elpida? These all have different bios. My card with elpida bios was the one that did not take voltage. It could not run with the other the other memory bio versions either. The other card has Samsung and runs fine with any bios version.

I am wondering if the cards with elpida bios and memory have voltage issues since your cards have decent ASIC values.


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Good, what brand of memory , Samsung, Hynix or elpida? These all have different bios. My card with elpida bios was the one that did not take voltage. It could not run with the other the other memory bio versions either. The other card has Samsung and runs fine with any bios version.
> 
> I am wondering if the cards with elpida bios and memory have voltage issues since your cards have decent ASIC values.


Mine has Samsung chips. I must be tired, I've given up for tonight and reinstalled my stock bios (much better bench marks and stable), I'll do some more reading, play with different settings and pick all of your brains after I get some rest.
At stock, I can set boost to 1138, memory to 6610, Minimum Voltage to 1.150 and Power Target to 110%. With those settings and my cpu to 4.9, Ive got a 1704 in Heaven 4.0 and 3616 in Valley.


----------



## redrocker2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Hey guys. Just got my second 660 and I'm having issues with SLI. My motherboard has two slots for PCI-E 3.0 x16 but when I sli both cards go to pci 2.0. Before sli one card sits at 3.0 and the other 2.0... . thoughts?


What mobo? What brand 660? Need info so we can help.


----------



## 15goudreau

Sabertooth X79. All the info is in my sig







EVGA 660gtx SC + EVGA 660 GTX non-SC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Sabertooth X79. All the info is in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 660gtx SC + EVGA 660 GTX non-SC


are any of your cpu pins bent? that can be a cause like for me right now i'm running pcie 3.0 but at x8/x2 instead of x8/x8 and i still got 12256 in 3dmark11 so i'm not bothered by it i just have to wait for a new mobo. most cards never max out 3.0 so if you can ride the 2.0 3.0 combo out for while hold on till you upgrade mobo and cpu or just rma the mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redrocker2112*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card 0 is 74.7%, Card 1 is 75.3% ASIC


good then they should be fine with higher voltages. you should note i think its the drivers thats keeping us from reaching higher voltages as nvidia keeps yelling at companies not to let us control voltage maybe they found a way to limit the performance boost.


----------



## 15goudreau

What kind of performance increase would I see from 2.0 to 3.0. If it's not more than 10% I might not put forth the effort. But if it is then I'll have to reevaluate. Before I installed the second card in SLI I had one at 3.0 one at 2.0. then the sli made them both 2.0 and I can't get it back to 3.0 even if I remove the card and reinstall the drivers and reset my bios. What exactly would I be looking for if my CPU pins were bent? I was under the assumption you bend them all when you install your cpu...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> What kind of performance increase would I see from 2.0 to 3.0. If it's not more than 10% I might not put forth the effort. But if it is then I'll have to reevaluate. Before I installed the second card in SLI I had one at 3.0 one at 2.0. then the sli made them both 2.0 and I can't get it back to 3.0 even if I remove the card and reinstall the drivers and reset my bios. What exactly would I be looking for if my CPU pins were bent? I was under the assumption you bend them all when you install your cpu...


2.0 is good enough for now but the performance isn't too much i dont think. and to an extent you want to look for pins that dont match the way the other pins are laying because then they aren't touching the cpu where they should be and that can affect memory configs as well as mobo features.


----------



## friviz68

this is my best 3dmark 11 run http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7957282 on pci 2.0 thats on a gigabyte p67-ud4-b3 running at x8


----------



## Perkul

Hi, I just picked up an Asus DC II OC.

PerkukGK106original.zip 26k .zip file
 I would like to just unlock a bit more voltage as I havnt found any stable overclocks with the default GPU Tweak it tool.
If someone knows how and could mod my Bios to unlock the voltage. I'd appreciate it. Thanks!

I like the card, it runs my games a lot smoother than the 5850 that just died. And really cool running too, £130 was too cheap to not buy


----------



## vilius572

Hey guys! Is this normal score for my gtx 660? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2539887 
I want to overclock this card more but it crashes if I go below that. Btw. this card is taken from acer g3620 so it's completely stock card with 1.5GB vram


----------



## Horsemama1956

Seems low, this is my 660ti.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2448333


----------



## Marc79

He ran the extreme fire strike, hence the lower score.

Run the regular and post back.

single 660 fire strike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/781845


----------



## vilius572

Here is new guys. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2540896


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Seems low, this is my 660ti.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2448333


his score is low because he did the extreme test

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perkul*
> 
> Hi, I just picked up an Asus DC II OC.
> 
> PerkukGK106original.zip 26k .zip file
> I would like to just unlock a bit more voltage as I havnt found any stable overclocks with the default GPU Tweak it tool.
> If someone knows how and could mod my Bios to unlock the voltage. I'd appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> I like the card, it runs my games a lot smoother than the 5850 that just died. And really cool running too, £130 was too cheap to not buy


try this

PerkukGK106original.zip 52k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> this is my best 3dmark 11 run http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7957282 on pci 2.0 thats on a gigabyte p67-ud4-b3 running at x8


that is excellent better than mine and i'm running pci 3.0 x8/x2

ps 

i'm having twins


----------



## Perkul

Congratulations! and thank you for taking the time to help. I'll report back results.

Best of everything to you and yours.

Edit.
Is there an option of flashing the card in windows? I can't find the usb stick to do the nvflash from dos.


----------



## friviz68

just ran 3dmark with a quick oc on my evga 660 sc sli http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2542050


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> just ran 3dmark with a quick oc on my evga 660 sc sli http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2542050


Not bad...


----------



## friviz68

:thumb:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2542683


----------



## friviz68




----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*


there it is!


----------



## friviz68

what lol this is the one


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> what lol this is the one


Awesome... These cards can push some decent numbers.


----------



## friviz68

my 2600k at 4.9 and 1202 gpu didnt mess with the mem on the card not sure if it would help on the 3dmark i have had the cards up too 1235 on the core next i will mess with mem on the cards.


----------



## Perkul

Have run into an issue. The card flashed ok with the modded bios. When I rebooted there was no display coming from the card.
I've rebooted with an old gtx260, and the 660 in the second pci-e slot down. Im just having an issue trying to flash it back. Using the same commands as the flash.
This is the problem at the moment

I went and grtabbed2 bios from the techpowerup and tried them they gave the results shown at 1.rom and 2.rom in the first image, where I tried my old original bios first.

Help! is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## friviz68

you cant just grab a bios from tecpower up and flash it,thats how i was told you brick a video card post your card and thare is a number on your card that tells what bios you have i had the same problem as you a member here dj helped me throught it and got my card working again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Perkul*
> 
> Have run into an issue. The card flashed ok with the modded bios. When I rebooted there was no display coming from the card.
> I've rebooted with an old gtx260, and the 660 in the second pci-e slot down. Im just having an issue trying to flash it back. Using the same commands as the flash.
> This is the problem at the moment
> 
> 
> I went and grtabbed2 bios from the techpowerup and tried them they gave the results shown at 1.rom and 2.rom in the first image, where I tried my old original bios first.
> 
> Help! is appreciated. thanks.


first thing i said before many times in this thread do not flash with options -4 -5 -6 as they override the flash protection i modded that bios but clearly if that bios was the original something is wrong because it should not be saying override pci subsystem mismatch. where did you get that bios you had me mod? Not only that but i gave you the original bios you had me mod back here

PerkukGK106original.zip 52k .zip file


now you have to use -4 -5 -6 option to flash the original bios


----------



## friviz68

funny you said that i was just posting this (first piece of advice do not execute the code that says

nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom

instead for that code you will replace it with this:

nvflash x.rom

where x.rom= your bios name .rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> funny you said that i was just posting this (first piece of advice do not execute the code that says
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> instead for that code you will replace it with this:
> 
> nvflash x.rom
> 
> where x.rom= your bios name .rom


i have been posting that so many times


----------



## Perkul

Bugger, I got it wrong in my head then, I should of read more of the thread. No matter.

The Bios I got from GPU-Z saved it and posted it.

Where I say I grabbed a bios, I meant I searched (link below ) for the same GPU the ones that say "DC II OC" as that's same name as my card.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660

After flashing as i posted before, I then...
I flashed it with my brothers bios same card, and when it installed the drivers (while running the gtx260)it worked after i rebooted with the monitor attached to my 660,
But I rand a benchmark and the gpu clocks went lower when running at 99% load.
Then I read back here the replies, and then reflashed using -4 -5 -6 and the bios redownloaded from here just in case mine was borked,
Then rebooted and same, no boot up.

Hoping there is a way to force flash it and rescue my error. Shame I read quite a few pages at the start and near the end, and searched the thread for my card. I must of missed the important bits..

Just tried again, with the card in second slot,
result same.

No worries guys, I **** the bed, I'll clean it up.









Edit: I just realized where I went wrong. I read the first post again, and at *Step 3*, I read the KGB bit, and remember reading later in the thread "don't use KGB on the card" or something along those lines. What I did, was get the bios mod and then jump to *Step 4*, there is says to use the -4 -5 -6 , and that's where I fuffed up, I didn't spend enough time reading, but still it might be an idea to get the first post updated with a bit of a warning, might save another fool like me.









Edit, I read it here too ;( under Favourite Flash method. http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools
I read a few threads and thought I had it nailed. Oh well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perkul*
> 
> Bugger, I got it wrong in my head then, I should of read more of the thread. No matter.
> 
> The Bios I got from GPU-Z saved it and posted it.
> 
> Where I say I grabbed a bios, I meant I searched (link below ) for the same GPU the ones that say "DC II OC" as that's same name as my card.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660
> 
> After flashing as i posted before, I then...
> I flashed it with my brothers bios same card, and when it installed the drivers (while running the gtx260)it worked after i rebooted with the monitor attached to my 660,
> But I rand a benchmark and the gpu clocks went lower when running at 99% load.
> Then I read back here the replies, and then reflashed using -4 -5 -6 and the bios redownloaded from here just in case mine was borked,
> Then rebooted and same, no boot up.
> 
> Hoping there is a way to force flash it and rescue my error. Shame I read quite a few pages at the start and near the end, and searched the thread for my card. I must of missed the important bits..
> 
> Just tried again, with the card in second slot,
> result same.
> 
> 
> No worries guys, I **** the bed, I'll clean it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just realized where I went wrong. I read the first post again, and at *Step 3*, I read the KGB bit, and remember reading later in the thread "don't use KGB on the card" or something along those lines. What I did, was get the bios mod and then jump to *Step 4*, there is says to use the -4 -5 -6 , and that's where I fuffed up, I didn't spend enough time reading, but still it might be an idea to get the first post updated with a bit of a warning, might save another fool like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, I read it here too ;( under Favourite Flash method. http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools
> I read a few threads and thought I had it nailed. Oh well.


i'm in both those threads and i dont think the op comes on anymore but with the older nvflash you had to flash like that in the newer ones they made it so that those only override the protection you could get in touch with asus and tell them you want a uefi bios and they will give you the newest bios. do not tell them you flashed a bad bios only tell them you need a uefi bios. that should fix it and yeah i wish i could have updated the op's post sadly i cant and i have said it in both threads so many times that if the op's are on i dont know why they dont fix the instructions.


----------



## Perkul

Yep, seem I got a bit unlucky putting too much faith on the OP's of 2 threads where they no longer update. Lesson learned.


----------



## Freiza

Where's the form to join this club, I recently got a Asus 660 OC Direct CU II Edition


----------



## wh0kn0ws

The form is on the first page


----------



## Freiza

Thanks, I didn't realise the actual green letters were hyperlinked to the form


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Hey everyone.
So this is the first time I overclocked my EVGA GTX660 ACX/FTW edition and im having trouble, and could use your help. Here is my system.
CPU:i5 4670k @ 4.2Ghz 1.23vcore
RAM:Gskill Ripjaws 2133mhz ( 9-11-11-31)
MB:MSI GD45 z87 Gaming Edition
GPU: EVGA GTX660 ACX/FTW
SSD: PNY Highperformance 128gb SataIII
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
PWR: Azza Dynamo 850w
Windows 7 x64 Home Premium
Asus 144hz Moniter
using 334.89-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql Driver for all tests.

Okay, so lets start off with my stock benchmarks and remarks!


Spoiler: GPU SPECS



Default clock: 1071mhz
Boost clock: 1137mhz
Memory clock: 3004mhz





Spoiler: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0



AVG. FPS: 29.3
Score: 1228
Min FPS: 19.0
Max FPS: 49.3
Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset: Extreme HD
Quality: Ultra





Spoiler: 3DMark11



3DMark Score: 7238.0 3DMarks
Graphics Score: 7179.0
Physics Score: 8175.0
Combined Score: 6523.0
Graphics Test 1: 32.5 fps
Graphics Test 2: 33.1 fps
Graphics Test 3: 45.3 fps
Graphics Test 4: 22.2 fps
Physics Test: 26.0 fps
Combined Test: 30.3 fps


Not terrible. Stock this card boost clocks to 1137mhz but with K-boost on it was boosting up to 1162.7 through parts of the benchmarks.

Okay now for my silly attempt of an overclocks benchmarks and remarks!


Spoiler: OC GPU SPECS



CORE clock: 1267mhz
Memory clock: +225mhz offset
mV: 1.212mV





Spoiler: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0



AVG. FPS: 30.7
Score: 1286
Min FPS: 19.8
Max FPS: 49.6
Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset: Extreme HD
Quality: Ultra





Spoiler: 3DMark11



3DMark Score: 7306.0 3DMarks
Graphics Score: 7210.0
Physics Score: 8497.0
Combined Score: 6581.0
Graphics Test 1: 32.6 fps
Graphics Test 2: 33.5 fps
Graphics Test 3: 46.0 fps
Graphics Test 4: 22.1 fps
Physics Test: 27.0 fps
Combined Test: 30.6 fps


Now here is the problem.. during the OCed cards tests K-Boosts didn't keep the cards core clock constant like it does playing games. during some of the tests the core clock sank to 1110mhz!
looking at the fps values shows that the tests ran had almost the same score!
Temperatures never rose above 61*c, so nothing to throttle there. I just dont get why its underclocking during these tests.


----------



## friviz68

both my evga 660 sc in sli running 3dmark 11 my clocks go up and down also but during gaming they stay at 1176 sometimes they dip down to 1150 then back up is your gpu usage at 98% when runnig 3dmark 11


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> So this is the first time I overclocked my EVGA GTX660 ACX/FTW edition and im having trouble, and could use your help. Here is my system.
> 
> CPU:i5 4670k @ 4.2Ghz 1.23vcore
> RAM:Gskill Ripjaws 2133mhz ( 9-11-11-31)
> MB:MSI GD45 z87 Gaming Edition
> GPU: EVGA GTX660 ACX/FTW
> SSD: PNY Highperformance 128gb SataIII
> HDD: WD Blue 1TB
> PWR: Azza Dynamo 850w
> Windows 7 x64 Home Premium
> Asus 144hz Moniter
> using 334.89-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql Driver for all tests.
> Okay, so lets start off with my stock benchmarks and remarks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU SPECS
> 
> 
> 
> Default clock: 1071mhz
> Boost clock: 1137mhz
> Memory clock: 3004mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> AVG. FPS: 29.3
> Score: 1228
> Min FPS: 19.0
> Max FPS: 49.3
> Render: Direct3D11
> Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset: Extreme HD
> Quality: Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Score: 7238.0 3DMarks
> Graphics Score: 7179.0
> Physics Score: 8175.0
> Combined Score: 6523.0
> Graphics Test 1: 32.5 fps
> Graphics Test 2: 33.1 fps
> Graphics Test 3: 45.3 fps
> Graphics Test 4: 22.2 fps
> Physics Test: 26.0 fps
> Combined Test: 30.3 fps
> 
> 
> Not terrible. Stock this card boost clocks to 1137mhz but with K-boost on it was boosting up to 1162.7 through parts of the benchmarks.
> 
> Okay now for my silly attempt of an overclocks benchmarks and remarks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC GPU SPECS
> 
> 
> 
> CORE clock: 1267mhz
> Memory clock: +225mhz offset
> mV: 1.212mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> AVG. FPS: 30.7
> Score: 1286
> Min FPS: 19.8
> Max FPS: 49.6
> Render: Direct3D11
> Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset: Extreme HD
> Quality: Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Score: 7306.0 3DMarks
> Graphics Score: 7210.0
> Physics Score: 8497.0
> Combined Score: 6581.0
> Graphics Test 1: 32.6 fps
> Graphics Test 2: 33.5 fps
> Graphics Test 3: 46.0 fps
> Graphics Test 4: 22.1 fps
> Physics Test: 27.0 fps
> Combined Test: 30.6 fps
> 
> 
> Now here is the problem.. during the OCed cards tests K-Boosts didn't keep the cards core clock constant like it does playing games. during some of the tests the core clock sank to 1110mhz!
> looking at the fps values shows that the tests ran had almost the same score!
> Temperatures never rose above 61*c, so nothing to throttle there. I just dont get why its underclocking during these tests.


not stable yet lower mem clock a bit and keep trying.


----------



## Mallikarim

Stop fiddling with the damn memory clocks.Unless u get a good chip you will never make it past 1176.I put the modded bios and got 1303mhz boost in Dota2 and it stayed stable, but when I tried in MEtro last light, which is a much heavier game to process obviously, the core clock tanked.Then when I put everything to normal, bios and all, and overclocked on top of the factory OC. I got it to 1215mhz stable but when it came to the games that could really use the extra fps like Crysis and Metro and other more demanding games, the clock always tanked, so I just play with the factory OC and my boost 1176.

Btw dont test your stability in benchmarks necessarily, test it in the games you play.If you can get a 1200+ stable in the game that play and you feel could use the extra fps that's great.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Stop fiddling with the damn memory clocks.Unless u get a good chip you will never make it past 1176.I put the modded bios and got 1303mhz boost in Dota2 and it stayed stable, but when I tried in MEtro last light, which is a much heavier game to process obviously, the core clock tanked.Then when I put everything to normal, bios and all, and overclocked on top of the factory OC. I got it to 1215mhz stable but when it came to the games that could really use the extra fps like Crysis and Metro and other more demanding games, the clock always tanked, so I just play with the factory OC and my boost 1176.
> 
> Btw dont test your stability in benchmarks necessarily, test it in the games you play.If you can get a 1200+ stable in the game that play and you feel could use the extra fps that's great.


the benchmarks are a good place to start testing as they are the basics of heavy gaming and then you test with real games. makes no sense to try something heavy and have to force reset when you cn easily find out by benching and then slight driver crash. If the bench suceeds then go to real games and also mem oc'ing is really a good idea as kepler likes balance.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Talking about Benchmark, just had my best 3DMark Fire Strike results and wanted to the share



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1785063

CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8Ghz
8 GB G.Skill Sniper @ 1866Mhz

GPU 1: @ 1228Mhz, +300 on the memory
GPU 2: @ 1241Mhz +300 on the memory

Stock Bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Talking about Benchmark, just had my best 3DMark Fire Strike results and wanted to the share
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1785063
> 
> CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8Ghz
> 8 GB G.Skill Sniper @ 1866Mhz
> 
> GPU 1: @ 1228Mhz, +300 on the memory
> GPU 2: @ 1241Mhz +300 on the memory
> 
> Stock Bios.


awesome score. i'm actually thinking about flashing my 660's with a 760 bios i have to see if its viable.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Is it possible ?
I mean gtx 660 die is a GK106 while 760's die is a GK104 with two SMX off


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Is it possible ?
> I mean gtx 660 die is a GK106 while 760's die is a GK104 with two SMX off


i dont know thats why i might try it. it would be fun since i am getting a 780 soon anyway


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont know thats why i might try it. it would be fun since i am getting a 780 soon anyway


Ok.. You just want to fry some GPU, don't you ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Ok.. You just want to fry some GPU, don't you ?


possibly you know i could get a oem 660 those have gk104's but it would be fun since i can finally get a good card to send the old ones out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Mallikarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the benchmarks are a good place to start testing as they are the basics of heavy gaming and then you test with real games. makes no sense to try something heavy and have to force reset when you cn easily find out by benching and then slight driver crash. If the bench suceeds then go to real games and also mem oc'ing is really a good idea as kepler likes balance.


Bench are fine I guess, but mem ocing on a non-godlike chip is not too bright.Balancing or not, my gtx 660 couldnt keep a stable 1215mhz with 0 mem overclocking in a heavy game like Metro: Last Light, but it could keep it stable at 1300mhz in dota 2.Yea sure if you have a good OC-ing card by all means balance the **** out of it.Btw could you elaborate on the balancing thing?I seemd to miss the memo on that one, its probably the first time I see someone say smth like that, you really confused me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallikarim*
> 
> Bench are fine I guess, but mem ocing on a non-godlike chip is not too bright.Balancing or not, my gtx 660 couldnt keep a stable 1215mhz with 0 mem overclocking in a heavy game like Metro: Last Light, but it could keep it stable at 1300mhz in dota 2.Yea sure if you have a good OC-ing card by all means balance the **** out of it.Btw could you elaborate on the balancing thing?I seemd to miss the memo on that one, its probably the first time I see someone say smth like that, you really confused me.


well the way kepler works is to be stable everything has to be evened out in some form. so you would get more performance from oc'ing the mem clock and not touching the core as it will boost up. remember that boost is a variable and it will adjust accordingly. anybody can oc the mem and you dont need a special card.

what you do need is the patience to adjust the power till you can supply enough power to be stable. for my cards i had them set at 3250MHz on the mem with the boost going to 1215MHz. my performance improved immensely as the mem clock is the main factor limiting the performance. this is why if you can get higher mem rates you will see a higher bench score.

This is where the balance comes in though. after adding +100 to the mem clock oc'ing the mem seems worthless. this is because now your mem clock is handling everything thrown at it so now to increase performance you must raise the core clock rate and then again raise the mem clock to be able to handle everything thrown at it. the only problem is that mem clock is a huge drain on your power so you may think it cant get stable at that point but the fact is it really needs more power.

setting voltage does not neccessarily provide all the power you need. voltage as we all know is how rate the power that is being supplied but if there isn't enough power to supply and you set a faster rate like 1212 then you are basically riding on fumes. so the trick is figuring how to get that power there.

some cards like my gigabyte have a controller on them that limits my tdp to stock.and some like the evga classified series can be tweaked to get that high and get enough power. you just have to google find out the basics and experiment.


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well the way kepler works is to be stable everything has to be evened out in some form. so you would get more performance from oc'ing the mem clock and not touching the core as it will boost up. remember that boost is a variable and it will adjust accordingly. anybody can oc the mem and you dont need a special card.
> 
> what you do need is the patience to adjust the power till you can supply enough power to be stable. for my cards i had them set at 3250MHz on the mem with the boost going to 1215MHz. my performance improved immensely as the mem clock is the main factor limiting the performance. this is why if you can get higher mem rates you will see a higher bench score.
> 
> This is where the balance comes in though. after adding +100 to the mem clock oc'ing the mem seems worthless. this is because now your mem clock is handling everything thrown at it so now to increase performance you must raise the core clock rate and then again raise the mem clock to be able to handle everything thrown at it. the only problem is that mem clock is a huge drain on your power so you may think it cant get stable at that point but the fact is it really needs more power.
> 
> setting voltage does not neccessarily provide all the power you need. voltage as we all know is how rate the power that is being supplied but if there isn't enough power to supply and you set a faster rate like 1212 then you are basically riding on fumes. so the trick is figuring how to get that power there.
> 
> some cards like my gigabyte have a controller on them that limits my tdp to stock.and some like the evga classified series can be tweaked to get that high and get enough power. you just have to google find out the basics and experiment.


You mention a controller that limits TDP to stock. I believe you since I experience this too with my gig card. Curious if you have a link or more info about this controller and what is special about it compared to cards that can raise TDP in bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> You mention a controller that limits TDP to stock. I believe you since I experience this too with my gig card. Curious if you have a link or more info about this controller and what is special about it compared to cards that can raise TDP in bios.


it would be a hardmod similar to this: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682 and these are the gigabytes pics for the oc version


----------



## kipdynamite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would be a hardmod similar to this: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682 and these are the gigabytes pics for the oc version


Funny cause this much I know (you quote my own earlier post







). AFAIK This TDP monitoring is on all cards. I thought you were speaking of something else specific to gigabyte which I do think exists because of the whole "voltage offsets not found" when using KGB when trying to mod this cards bios. Regardless, the mod I show gets around the TDP monitoring enough not to need the bios mod others can use.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kipdynamite*
> 
> Funny cause this much I know (you quote my own earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). AFAIK This TDP monitoring is on all cards. I thought you were speaking of something else specific to gigabyte which I do think exists because of the whole "voltage offsets not found" when using KGB when trying to mod this cards bios. Regardless, the mod I show gets around the TDP monitoring enough not to need the bios mod others can use.


yes and no i was referring to nvidia's clamp down so i requoted it because after i read that i went and looked up other stuff and nvidia came down on evga and msi about allowing voltage mods but they didn't come down on gigabyte meaning gigabyte is doing what they want and they more likely than not put something in that controller to lock us down as they wont be stable regardless if you mod the bios. the driver has a hook into that i believe. evga and msi cards can be modded as well as asusu cards but gigabyte on the other hhand has been further tampered with based on the behavior of the card and it being allergic to more voltage i am still doing more hunting for the source of this. i wonder if i can short the power limiters with pencil lead


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> possibly you know i could get a oem 660 those have gk104's but it would be fun since i can finally get a good card to send the old ones out in a blaze of glory.


It should work on OEM 660s, it has the same amout of CUDA cores and ROPs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> It should work on OEM 660s, it has the same amout of CUDA cores and ROPs.


and they are both gk104


----------



## Jugurnot

@djthrottleboi

These questions are for you because you are the 660 MASTA lol.

Im about 2 weeks away from owning my second ASUS 660 DC2. My first card is unlocked and overclocked. What do I need to do when I run these in SLI to get them to work at peak performance?

Do I unlock the second card the same way as the first and game away? Or is there more too it?

Also, when I unlocked my card for the first time I ran into a slight hiccup, and lost my original bios. I did find a few on techpowerup and eventually found the one worked best (I say best because im not sure if it actually is the original) Ive been gaming stable for a couple months now. Will this possibly affect how it runs in sli if by chance its not the proper bios?

Lastly, im curious what is the max resolution which two 660's will play current gen games at 50 fps minimum with high-ultra settings?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> These questions are for you because you are the 660 MASTA lol.
> 
> Im about 2 weeks away from owning my second ASUS 660 DC2. My first card is unlocked and overclocked. What do I need to do when I run these in SLI to get them to work at peak performance?
> 
> Do I unlock the second card the same way as the first and game away? Or is there more too it?
> 
> Also, when I unlocked my card for the first time I ran into a slight hiccup, and lost my original bios. I did find a few on techpowerup and eventually found the one worked best (I say best because im not sure if it actually is the original) Ive been gaming stable for a couple months now. Will this possibly affect how it runs in sli if by chance its not the proper bios?
> 
> Lastly, im curious what is the max resolution which two 660's will play current gen games at 50 fps minimum with high-ultra settings?


all you need is to get both of them stable and then downclock them so they have the same rates. its not neccessary but it makes less work for the gpu as the drivers make them match rates anyway to balance the sli load. if you unlock the second one use the original bios from it as that leaves no room for errors and please make sure you backed up the bios. since you have lost the bios to the first card i would advise you to not oc the mem clock that high if you oc'ed the mem as that draws the most power and would make your card work harder. as far as the max resolution i have read about somebody running 2560x1600 and everything maxed but AA. The thing is when you are in sli you're not going to run aa much anyways as its one of the few things where you wont notice much of a difference unless your a freak for detail and besides sli and AA dont like each other. you should be able to get away with x2 or x4 but dont take my word for it i'm running 2 23" monitors at 1600x900 with everything max and that part i do know officialy because i use it.


----------



## vilius572

Can I push something more from this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can I push something more from this card?


you can try for more mem clock but it is draining on power so how far you can get is dependant on power configuration. More mem clock will give you higher performance as the bandwidth on these things are a limiting factor.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can try for more mem clock but it is draining on power so how far you can get is dependant on power configuration. More mem clock will give you higher performance as the bandwidth on these things are a limiting factor.


Actually these speeds I have is the best ones for my gpu because anything above that is unstable. Also can you tell me more about what happens when you unlock/ flash bios? Does it raise voltage or it makes card more overclockable?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Actually these speeds I have is the best ones for my gpu because anything above that is unstable. Also can you tell me more about what happens when you unlock/ flash bios? Does it raise voltage or it makes card more overclockable?


yes well you can raise the voltages to make the card more oc'able that is. if done correctly you can raise the voltages to give you more power for the mem clock.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes well you can raise the voltages to make the card more oc'able that is. if done correctly you can raise the voltages to give you more power for the mem clock.


`Hmm.. Interesting... But is it worth it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> `Hmm.. Interesting... But is it worth it?


depends on how much bandwidth is bottlenecking you. when i modded my cards and raised the mem clock i got an extra +150 mem clock and that increased my fps by 10-15 fps. but there is no way to push that voltage to the mem constantly with the cards having hardware limiting for my cards so i had to bring it down as i couldn't get them enough power.


----------



## jade63

I built this system last year and have never got the performance out of it that i figured it should have. you can look at my specs in the picture. Ive messed with ram timings a tad (not sure if i did right) and also clocked the cpu to 4.5ish. I mainly play Iracing with a quad screen set up. I have quads set per nvidias preferred configuration for SLI. I feel this set up should be able run iracing almost at full tilt. Ive tried to use GPU tweak and just run the gamer overclock, but it still doesn't help the performance or frame rates. Night tracks are the worse as im lucky to get 40fps which is pretty much unplayable. Am i just asking way to much out of these cards??? Am I missing something???


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> I built this system last year and have never got the performance out of it that i figured it should have. you can look at my specs in the picture. Ive messed with ram timings a tad (not sure if i did right) and also clocked the cpu to 4.5ish. I mainly play Iracing with a quad screen set up. I have quads set per nvidias preferred configuration for SLI. I feel this set up should be able run iracing almost at full tilt. Ive tried to use GPU tweak and just run the gamer overclock, but it still doesn't help the performance or frame rates. Night tracks are the worse as im lucky to get 40fps which is pretty much unplayable. Am i just asking way to much out of these cards??? Am I missing something???


you have to gtx 660's? it only mentions 1. Also 2gb cards aren't really going to run 4 screens at max especially with the resolution being higher res's. you use a big portion of ram with each screen and the game needs a certain amount of vram or you start losing performance. try using 2 monitors and then let me know your game performance.


----------



## gst2137

If you have problems with eeprom protection, you can use the comand "nvflash --protectoff"


----------



## Alexthegr81

Okay so I just downloaded the new nvtweaker and noticed i can reach a whopping 1312.5 VOLTAGE! WOO! is that for real or will this thing not boot? I may look back into overclocking this card. It is the stock gigabyte cooler btw.


----------



## jade63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to gtx 660's? it only mentions 1. Also 2gb cards aren't really going to run 4 screens at max especially with the resolution being higher res's. you use a big portion of ram with each screen and the game needs a certain amount of vram or you start losing performance. try using 2 monitors and then let me know your game performance.


Well i think you pretty much answered my question. I am running 2 cards in SLI. Im almost positive that running 2 monitors will greatly improve the performance. I kinda figured when i put this together that i should have went with a 3 or 4gb 680 (at the time). I dont really want to flash the bios as i think your correct with the 2gb and wont really help. Unless im missing something within the SLI settings???? IDK


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jade63*
> 
> Well i think you pretty much answered my question. I am running 2 cards in SLI. Im almost positive that running 2 monitors will greatly improve the performance. I kinda figured when i put this together that i should have went with a 3 or 4gb 680 (at the time). I dont really want to flash the bios as i think your correct with the 2gb and wont really help. Unless im missing something within the SLI settings???? IDK


if you are using 2 monitors you should be doing fine but then again it also depends on what else is using your vram as well so yes 4gb would have been better.


----------



## old dog

20140306_160754.jpg 1741k .jpg file
ners.

oke sry for this my first post is not like I had in my head

Plus sry for the bad english


----------



## wh0kn0ws

^ Nice, what card do you have.


----------



## old dog

It is I gtx 660 eom gk104 with bios mod 1.21500v
Yes peopel on this forum say it can not unlockt butt it can

But I can not stop it to trottel down to 1247mhz
I think my self it is the 1-6pins connector.
Or is it heat I dont get it.It is going up en down from over 1300mhz to 1247mhz

Settings
180% power
170 coreclock offset
700 memory offset can putt it to 900 with out problems butt the boost will even go down more.

How do I fix this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is I gtx 660 eom gk104 with bios mod 1.21500v
> Yes peopel on this forum say it can not unlockt butt it can
> 
> But I can not stop it to trottel down to 1247mhz
> I think my self it is the 1-6pins connector.
> Or is it heat I dont get it.It is going up en down from over 1300mhz to 1247mhz
> 
> Settings
> 180% power
> 170 coreclock offset
> 700 memory offset can putt it to 900 with out problems butt the boost will even go down more.
> 
> How do I fix this


raise the max values on the rails.


----------



## old dog

Dont get it evga is saying 200% if it gets over the power limit it wil trottel

Butt gpu-z is saying 147%

I all ready putt the vcore down from 1.2v to 1.75v

on 1.21v it will trottel down becas of the 200% limit max 1.202mhz stabel

on 1.75v it is stabel on 1245mhz it is albecas of the 200% power limit I think.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is I gtx 660 eom gk104 with bios mod 1.21500v
> Yes peopel on this forum say it can not unlockt butt it can
> 
> But I can not stop it to trottel down to 1247mhz
> I think my self it is the 1-6pins connector.
> Or is it heat I dont get it.It is going up en down from over 1300mhz to 1247mhz
> 
> Settings
> 180% power
> 170 coreclock offset
> 700 memory offset can putt it to 900 with out problems butt the boost will even go down more.
> 
> How do I fix this


Honestly, overclocking doesn't really do that much for most games unless in certain situations. I would just flash back the stock bios and get the best overclock you can with that. 1100-1150 on the core and +400 on memory should be plenty. I would just buy a better card next time, which is my plan when the 800's come out.


----------



## old dog

Now I have by playing around with the kgb.cfg

I have putt the volt to 1.15000

Now I got I stabel 1280 mhz 3500 mhz ram
With out drops or throtle it is the 200% power limit.

En I only payt 75 € for it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get it evga is saying 200% if it gets over the power limit it wil trottel
> 
> Butt gpu-z is saying 147%
> 
> I all ready putt the vcore down from 1.2v to 1.75v
> 
> on 1.21v it will trottel down becas of the 200% limit max 1.202mhz stabel
> 
> on 1.75v it is stabel on 1245mhz it is albecas of the 200% power limit I think.


that limit is either a tdp limit or you dont have enough power.


----------



## old dog

It is the power pci-e 75 watt plus 1-6pin connector 75 watt.it is just pulling more than 150 watt


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is the power pci-e 75 watt plus 1-6pin connector 75 watt.it is just pulling more than 150 watt


yes all the connectors can pull more than their ratings. not a lot more but they can pull more nonetheless


----------



## vilius572

Can someone make cooler run from 10% to 100% instead of 28% and 69%







?

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Marc79

At 74% (max), reference, the fan already sounds like a hair dryer, at 100% it would probably be ready for take off, like 4000rpm+. I don't know if you would want to go that high.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> At 74% (max), reference, the fan already sounds like a hair dryer, at 100% it would probably be ready for take off, like 4000rpm+. I don't know if you would want to go that high.


You know, the problem is that my cooler is actually broken. It makes rattle and squeeking noises, so when pc idling I want to run only 10% or probably 20% of speed. When I play my card runs hot so I can turn up the speed


----------



## Marc79

How hot does it get? My top 660 card would get to mid 80's, 82-85C which is normal for these reference cards. Bottom card was usually 5 degrees lower.


----------



## vilius572

It runs at 65C-70C but it throttle down very much though. If I play something like Assasin's Creed IV Black Flag I get around 60FPS on max settings without AA but after like 30min of gameplay it goes down to around 35fps.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is the power pci-e 75 watt plus 1-6pin connector 75 watt.it is just pulling more than 150 watt


What gpu you have? The 750? or 750Ti?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is the power pci-e 75 watt plus 1-6pin connector 75 watt.it is just pulling more than 150 watt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What gpu you have? The 750? or 750Ti?


I think it is 750 Ti. 750s don't have PCI-e sockets.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone make cooler run from 10% to 100% instead of 28% and 69%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


here goes

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here goes
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you very much but how do I install it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank you very much but how do I install it?


you have to use nvflash to flash it i made you a bat file. just click and then it should flash make sure you select your gpu.

GK104.zip 418k .zip file
 just unzip and click the file.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to use nvflash to flash it i made you a bat file. just click and then it should flash make sure you select your gpu.
> 
> GK104.zip 418k .zip file
> just unzip and click the file.


Right, I did that and what should I do next? Restart pc or I don't need to? Thanks btw


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Right, I did that and what should I do next? Restart pc or I don't need to? Thanks btw


yes restart the pc. then you are done and you can customize your fan profile now.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes restart the pc. then you are done and you can customize your fan profile now.


Ok thanks







Is there any possibility to push something more out of this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility to push something more out of this card?


not sure as you bios says sapphire and yet its a nvidia card. so i dont know whatever card this is. its clocked lower than a 660 but its draws like a radeon lol.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not sure as you bios says sapphire and yet its a nvidia card. so i dont know whatever card this is. its clocked lower than a 660 but its draws like a radeon lol.


Totally mess







It's actually reference card from nvidia with 1.5GB vram. I took it out from Acer Predator G3620


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Totally mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually reference card from nvidia with 1.5GB vram. I took it out from Acer Predator G3620


lol oem. no wonder its wierd. i wouldn't try oc'ing too high as reference cards dont really go far when oc'ing. i got the voltage mod on my evga reference but even still it doesn't like much oc.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol oem. no wonder its wierd. i wouldn't try oc'ing too high as reference cards dont really go far when oc'ing. i got the voltage mod on my evga reference but even still it doesn't like much oc.


To be honest I hate my card







This is the highest overcIock I could go for.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> To be honest I hate my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the highest overcIock I could go for.


its better than a gtx 640. i started my gaming computer with the gtx 640 as i was poor lol. i couldn't deal with integrated though. besides that thing was a sleeper. it took on more than i expected lol. wasn't ultra but it wasn't ow either.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its better than a gtx 640. i started my gaming computer with the gtx 640 as i was poor lol. i couldn't deal with integrated though. besides that thing was a sleeper. it took on more than i expected lol. wasn't ultra but it wasn't ow either.


I wondering about these memory clocks. I seen other people with 3000mhz on gtx 660. Why I got only 1400mhz?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I wondering about these memory clocks. I seen other people with 3000mhz on gtx 660. Why I got only 1400mhz?


You got 1400Mhz x2 + 2800Mhz as opposed to 3000Mhz. Not bad. Hynix vram chips that you have is okay, but the samsung ones really take the memory clocks far.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I wondering about these memory clocks. I seen other people with 3000mhz on gtx 660. Why I got only 1400mhz?


since its oem i think it was to save money.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> since its oem i think it was to save money.


Yeah yeah I feel bad for it


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You got 1400Mhz x2 + 2800Mhz as opposed to 3000Mhz. Not bad. Hynix vram chips that you have is okay, but the samsung ones really take the memory clocks far.


Hmm.. Well I don't samsung ones


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yeah yeah I feel bad for it


dont hell the way i see it we get what we can afford. lol i'm so poor i'm trying to offer hardware for a good gpu lol. (with no success)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont hell the way i see it we get what we can afford. lol i'm so poor i'm trying to offer hardware for a good gpu lol. (with no success)


Well, from my month salary I could build fully watercooled rig with 3 gtx 780ti's but I need to live somehow too. Also here is everything much more expensive


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Well, from my month salary I could build fully watercooled rig with 3 gtx 780ti's but I need to live somehow too. Also here is everything much more expensive


i wish i could get 1 780ti. i wouldn't upgrade for a long time. lol and now i have twins on the way. thats even worse as now i wont be able to get anything pc unless i give up something pc.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i wish i could get 1 780ti. i wouldn't upgrade for a long time. lol and now i have twins on the way. thats even worse as now i wont be able to get anything pc unless i give up something pc.


Congratulations! I saw you want to trade some stuff for 780ti. Good luck! I want to trade stuff for better gpu but I don't have anything to trade except my 300r and many fans


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Congratulations! I saw you want to trade some stuff for 780ti. Good luck! I want to trade stuff for better gpu but I don't have anything to trade except my 300r and many fans


if we keep upgrading the little stuff the old little stuff adds up. lol i had the 3570k after upgrading to my 3770k and the mobo and the gpu's for trade but nobody would take it. the crazy part is all they needed was ram a psu and hd's to make a full gaming computer to sell.(optical drive optional and those ar 20 bucks if you know where to look.)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if we keep upgrading the little stuff the old little stuff adds up. lol i had the 3570k after upgrading to my 3770k and the mobo and the gpu's for trade but nobody would take it. the crazy part is all they needed was ram a psu and hd's to make a full gaming computer to sell.(optical drive optional and those ar 20 bucks if you know where to look.)


Damn. I want to upgrade my in 3770 to 3770k. You can't still sell all these parts and save them for something better


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Damn. I want to upgrade my in 3770 to 3770k. You can't still sell all these parts and save them for something better


problem with that is on ebay everybody wants something for nothing and ebay keeps charging listing fees even if it doesn't sell. on top of that nobody will buy the h77 mobo from there as they are there to get the better deals. the gtx 660's i dont want to sell as i need something to game with in the meantime and i hate igpu. but taxes come soon so i am grabbing a gtx 780 and then i will be done with upgrading.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> problem with that is on ebay everybody wants something for nothing and ebay keeps charging listing fees even if it doesn't sell. on top of that nobody will buy the h77 mobo from there as they are there to get the better deals. the gtx 660's i dont want to sell as i need something to game with in the meantime and i hate igpu. but taxes come soon so i am grabbing a gtx 780 and then i will be done with upgrading.


Lucky


----------



## MillerLite1314

You have to be lucky to get a deal on ebay anymore.


----------



## old dog

It is the same card that I got.(Vilius572)

Everbody says it is bad butt it is faster than the normal gtx 660
(When you overclock it)

It is I gk104 like the gtx 660ti it also got more shaders same als the gtx 760.
the memmory can by clockt to 1650-1750mhz

You have to putt the volt down with bios mod to 1.15000 v
Than it wil not throttle down becas of power limit

Than you can overclock it to 1280-1293 mhz (if you got Lucky)
Stabel with out al the throttle


----------



## old dog




----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is the same card that I got.(Vilius572)
> 
> Everbody says it is bad butt it is faster than the normal gtx 660
> (When you overclock it)
> 
> It is I gk104 like the gtx 660ti it also got more shaders same als the gtx 760.
> the memmory can by clockt to 1650-1750mhz
> 
> You have to putt the volt down with bios mod to 1.15000 v
> Than it wil not throttle down becas of power limit
> 
> Than you can overclock it to 1280-1293 mhz (if you got Lucky)
> Stabel with out al the throttle


But how can I have power limit if I turned it on max in afterburner. I also have corsair ax860 so I think it suppose not to be power issue


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*


tell me more about it. how did you got so awesome clocks?


----------



## old dog

With power limit I am talking about the 6pins connector on your card.

I did the bios mod to putt the power slide to 200% (normal 145%)

You can putt your powerdraw onscreen with afterburner or evga you wil sie what I am talking about.

Left on the game screen you sie it is pulling 197% if it is going to 200%
It will clock down the only way to stop this whas to putt the volt down

If you putt you volt down in afterburner it will automatic pull your volts to 1.1750v
En than it will still get over your power limit en will throttle down it is made for 130w
Max 150 w littel more maby butt not a lot

on the first page on this forum you can unlock you bios with kgb.
In the kgb folder you sie I (kgb.cfg) file that you have to open with (notepad)
Than you can putt the powerlimit to 200% en putt your volts to 1.15000

With nvflash you can flash you bios back.


----------



## old dog

Realy it is I realy weard card to overclock.

It cost my like 2 days to find out what whas holding back the card.
If I putt 1.21500v on it wil get to the 200% powerlimit in I sec en throttle down to 1100mhz
if put 1.187000v on it will stil throttle down to 1100mhz
If I putt 1.1750v it whas still throttling becas of powerlimit (it is goddam the normal volt for this card)
If I putt the volt to 1.15000v it is the max to not let him throttle down realy just for like 3% or so like the foto (old foto)
it wil stay around 197/199%

Now I got I stabel 1280-1293mhz al the time.
Peopel dont sie the card is al the time throttling down.
It is offcorse very cool to sie over 1300mhz butt it is not gifing you beter frames or bencmarks score.It will thottel down very low.In games that stressing the card or bencmarks.
Yes It whas stabiel on that game dawn of war 2.Butt it is not stressing the card
Grid 2 or Metro it wil throttel down to 1100mhz en it is not becas of the heat.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> You have to be lucky to get a deal on ebay anymore.


ikr i stopped shopping on ebay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Lucky


i think i am too but when the time comes to upgrade from that i dont think i will be able to afford another upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is the same card that I got.(Vilius572)
> 
> Everbody says it is bad butt it is faster than the normal gtx 660
> (When you overclock it)
> 
> It is I gk104 like the gtx 660ti it also got more shaders same as the the gtx 760.
> the memory can by clock to 1650-1750mhz
> 
> You have to putt the volt down with bios mod to 1.15000 v
> Than it Will not throttle down because of power limit
> 
> Than you can overclock it to 1280-1293 mhz (if you got Lucky)
> Stable with out all the throttle


thanks for helping him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> 
> Really it is I really weird card to overclock.
> 
> It cost my like 2 days to find out what was holding back the card.
> If I putt 1.21500v on it Will get to the 200% power limit in I sec en throttle down to 1100mhz
> if put 1.187000v on it will still throttle down to 1100MHz
> If I putt 1.1750v it was still throttling because of power limit (it is god dam the normal volt for this card)
> If I putt the volt to 1.15000v it is the max to not let him throttle down relay just for like 3% or so like the photo (old photo)
> it Will stay around 197/199%
> 
> Now I got I stable 1280-1293MHz all the time.
> People don't See the card is all the time throttling down.
> It is of course very cool to See over 1300MHz butt it is not giving you better frames or benchmarks score.It will throttle down very low.In games that stressing the card or benchmarks.
> Yes It was stable on that game dawn of war 2.But it is not stressing the card
> Grid 2 or Metro it Will throttle down to 1100MHz en it is not because of the heat.


very good advice that most people need to read so i cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Nomad8459

These are based on stock voltage and Power Limit set to 110% in Afterburner on a MSI GTX660 Gaming OC Twin Frozr...

Peak boost is 1215Mhz, base clock is 1097Mhz up from 1006Mhz


----------



## vilius572

Hey guys! How to make card completely stock again? After djthrottleboi made some fan speed tweaks my card runs almost 50C celsius on idle.

And I don't say that this is your fault. Nothing happend to the card so everything is fine







PEACE


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hey guys! How to make card completely stock again? After djthrottleboi made some fan speed tweaks my card runs almost 50C celsius on idle.
> 
> And I don't say that this is your fault. Nothing happend to the card so everything is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE


did you ask me to lower the fan speeds? you just flash the stock bios you backed up. but if you want just create a custom fan speed. . you shouldn't be at 50c though unless your fan speed is around 15-20% and your card isn't in adaptive performance power state.


----------



## Selquist979

Just picked up my EVGA 660 SC after downgrading from a 770 and a 1440 monitor. Will post some of my benches here in the next few days but this little card is pretty nice @1080.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Just picked up my EVGA 660 SC after downgrading from a 770 and a 1440 monitor. Will post some of my benches here in the next few days but this little card is pretty nice @1080.


why the downgrade?


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> why the downgrade?


Really not gaming as much as I used to. Didn't see a need to keep the 770 after going down to 1080, and got the 660 for an absolute steal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Really not gaming as much as I used to. Didn't see a need to keep the 770 after going down to 1080, and got the 660 for an absolute steal.


i should have bought that from you.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you ask me to lower the fan speeds? you just flash the stock bios you backed up. but if you want just create a custom fan speed. . you shouldn't be at 50c though unless your fan speed is around 15-20% and your card isn't in adaptive performance power state.


Yes I did but if I turn up 28% speed (stock) card still runs very hot. I don't know why?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

most of my cards idle at 50C. I don't consider 50C "hot" for idle. what matters is that you can get the heat out - so if you're sitting at 50C with a slow fan speed, that means its not moving much heat. so long as the fan can keep the load temps in check, idle is usually optimized for noise, not cooling.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> most of my cards idle at 50C. I don't consider 50C "hot" for idle. what matters is that you can get the heat out - so if you're sitting at 50C with a slow fan speed, that means its not moving much heat. so long as the fan can keep the load temps in check, idle is usually optimized for noise, not cooling.


before was only 30c on idle so 50c is pretty hot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yes I did but if I turn up 28% speed (stock) card still runs very hot. I don't know why?


at default the fans dont run under 35% and let me see the bios you are currently using. also note if the weather is changing in your area that will contribute to higher temps. and last but not least check your air flow do you have good case fans or anything?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> at default the fans dont run under 35% and let me see the bios you are currently using. also note if the weather is changing in your area that will contribute to higher temps. and last but not least check your air flow do you have good case fans or anything?


what? my card is completely stock except overclock and it runs 28%. I have also revert to stock bios. It's pretty cold here too and case have good air flow. 2 af140 in front and 2 on top. I have h60 and it got two sp120 on it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> what? my card is completely stock except overclock and it runs 28%. I have also revert to stock bios. It's pretty cold here too and case have good air flow. 2 af140 in front and 2 on top. I have h60 and it got two sp120 on it.


the fans have a stock limit of 35% to 74% which is why i said that try ramping them up to 35% and tell me what the temps are.


----------



## TLSheff

Both my GTX660s idle around 30-31* with the fan speeds in the low 40% mark. My profile has a gradual slope up making it so that they idle and hold a steady temp when not doing much, consistancy is better than low-high off and on pulsing, but the fans max out at 74% when they hit 50*. During game play and most stress tests neither card ever get above 46*. This is all on stock clocks, but with proper profiles even overclocked should run fairly cool.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Both my GTX660s idle around 30-31* with the fan speeds in the low 40% mark. My profile has a gradual slope up making it so that they idle and hold a steady temp when not doing much, consistancy is better than low-high off and on pulsing, but the fans max out at 74% when they hit 50*. During game play and most stress tests neither card ever get above 46*. This is all on stock clocks, but with proper profiles even overclocked should run fairly cool.


yes and i dont think he has his fans above 30% but he shouldn't be anywhere near 50C. i think he should try removing the card from the system and running the system without it and then reinstalling the gpu. maybe it could be the drivers or something pushing more power through the card. or maybe a fan isn't working right and he should inspect the fans and there behavior.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the fans have a stock limit of 35% to 74% which is why i said that try ramping them up to 35% and tell me what the temps are.


I don't know why but mine one is going from 28% to 69%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I don't know why but mine one is going from 28% to 69%


thats close to equal margin so that means the manufacturer customized it.


----------



## old dog

It is I different card I (eom ) butt your stock bios sucks or your card is full of dust.
Or you card is not going in to power safe mode (idle) 334 mhz
50 is not normal even with stock bios or very low fan speed.

31% fan speed en 34 degreas is my card


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It is I different card I (eom ) butt your stock bios sucks or your card is full of dust.
> Or you card is not going in to power safe mode (idle) 334 mhz
> 50 is not normal even with stock bios or very low fan speed.
> 
> 31% fan speed en 34 degreas is my card


My card is clean because I disassemble it like two days ago.


----------



## vilius572

Bios unlock doesn't work on my card. It still says 0.9v but not 1.2v as supposed to be after unlock. I did everything correct (I guess). nvflash showed that bios unlock was success. I'm talking about bios from 1st. page.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

What do you mean disassembled your card?


----------



## old dog

O yeah the kgb on this page is not working.

Google (kgb.0.6.2) en unlock your bios.Putt your unlockt bios in the nvflash map
You can thake the nvflash on this page.

Putt the kgb.0.6.2 on your desktop
Then open (cmd)

Dont rename your bios like hey is saying on this page let it gk104

It also not unlocking to 1.21500v butt to 1.187000v if you whant 1.21500v

You have to putt the volt in the kgb.cfg file en putt it in your nvflash map
If you dont get it I will send som foto's


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> What do you mean disassembled your card?


I unscrewed plastic piece to see if there was dust but it wasn't


----------



## vilius572

Only plastic part I mean


----------



## MrBridgeSix

50°C is totally fine, People throw at you some other possible reasons but it's probably your card not going to full idle with the lowest clock possible, if you changed the power management on nvidia cpanel or in windows cpanel it could be the cause, and some fans completely stop below some %, my one at 20% completely stops.


----------



## vilius572

My card started to work properly again. Now it's time for bios unlock


----------



## vilius572

Why everytime I try to flash my card says error cannot open bios file?


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Are you using -4 -5 -6 ? (and do not run the cmd as adm)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Are you using -4 -5 -6 ? (and do not run the cmd as adm)


after I type cd desktop, cd nvflash and kgb.exe ''bios name''.rom it says cannot open bios file


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> after I type cd desktop, cd nvflash and kgb.exe ''bios name''.rom it says cannot open bios file


First of all I would not recomend you to use kgb, try using kepler bios tweaker, and what's the exact command that you are typing ? It should be like it: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourcustomromname.rom

you can make a .bat file and voila... (.rom,nvflash and .bat need to be in the same folder).


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> First of all I would not recomend you to use kgb, try using kepler bios tweaker, and what's the exact command that you are typing ? It should be like it: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourcustomromname.rom
> 
> you can make a .bat file and voila... (.rom,nvflash and .bat need to be in the same folder).


yeah tried to type it but it says the same


----------



## vilius572

Take a look. Now I can control these power setting. Does that mean that my card is unlocked now? 
I have also put stock clocks on card as you can see


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Take a look. Now I can control these power setting. Does that mean that my card is unlocked now?
> I have also put stock clocks on card as you can see


Download Kepler Tweaker 1.27 that's an old one. (and in the tweaker you will always be able to control everything, you need to flash the bios and then you know if it worked...)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Download Kepler Tweaker 1.27 that's an old one. (and in the tweaker you will always be able to control everything, you need to flash the bios and then you know if it worked...)


Can anyone help me to flash it properly? And how to fint out if by bios unlocked?


----------



## old dog

Kgb is for unlocking your bios not nvflash.

nvflash is only to putt your unlockt bios back to your card.

Plus I hope you downl the different kgb_0.6.2 I all ready told.

open cmd

cd desktop
desktop. cd kgb_0.6.2
kgb_0.6.2.Kgb.exe GK104.rom unlock

You will sie som volts I lots of 1.187000v en power limit 150%

close your cmd

Putt your unlockt bios en kgb.cfg file from your kgb_0.6.2 folder
to your nvflash folder.Put your nvflash folder to your desktop

open your cmd again

cd desktop
desktop. cd nvflash
nvflash.nvflash.exe GK104.rom

if you do it good it will ask to open I different cmd
if you click yes

you sie cmd with nvflash to flash you bios you only have to press Y


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can anyone help me to flash it properly? And how to fint out if by bios unlocked?


If you are using a gpu-z backup try downloading the stock bios directly from your vendors website.


----------



## vilius572

I guess I gonna end up with messed gpu. Maybe someone can make folder with everything I need (bios, nvflash etc.) and .bat file so I can just click and it gonna unlock/flash bios automatically?


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I guess I gonna end up with messed gpu. Maybe someone can make folder with everything I need (bios, nvflash etc.) and .bat file so I can just click and it gonna unlock/flash bios automatically?


Upload it to me say what you exactly need and I'll do it...


----------



## old dog

I dont no butt every step is told on page 1 even with foto's
If you dont get it or can not find out (dont do it you are not mate for it)

I only no that by my card all so I eom the kgb did not work Downl (kgb_0.6.2)
en dont rename your bios


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> I dont no butt every step is told on page 1 even with foto's
> If you dont get it or can not find out (dont do it you are not mate for it)
> 
> I only no that by my card all so I eom the kgb did not work Downl (kgb_0.6.2)
> en dont rename your bios


But the problem is, it don't work for me. I have tried like you said, other kgb and etc but it still shows error


----------



## old dog

Upload your bios.rom I will unlock it en send it back.

I can not flash it back for you from here sry


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Upload your bios.rom I will unlock it en send it back.
> 
> I can not flash it back for you from here sry


Here is stock bios

GK104.zip 56k .zip file
 Can you also overclock it? I would be very grateful for that


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Here is stock bios
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> Can you also overclock it? I would be very grateful for that


 GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
 these oem gpu's are wierd with that sapphire tag. use a oc software to see how far you can get and then let me know so i can put it in the bios. let me know how far you get then i can up the power a bit more.


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Here is stock bios
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> Can you also overclock it? I would be very grateful for that


Just run flash.bat

Changelog: Max fan speed from 69% to 100%, Max TDP from 146% to 170%, Max Voltage 1212.5mV

nvflash.zip 397k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Just run flash.bat
> 
> Changelog: Max fan speed from 69% to 100%, Max TDP from 146% to 170%, Max Voltage 1212.5mV
> 
> nvflash.zip 397k .zip file


he has a oem the normal wont work for him you have to work your way up with that card.


----------



## old dog

I can overclock it butt I will not YOU HAVE TO FIND THE LIMIT OF YOUR CARD FIRST.

I can not do just somthing I dont no if it wil work.I can putt your turbo higher

You still have to get afterburner or evga to putt your power limit to 200 en find you stabel clock before you flash I bios back with overclock.

Butt I am not home butt to night I will unlock it than find the limit tell it my.

Than why can talk what you whant en what is safe to do en flash it to your card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> I can overclock it butt I will not YOU HAVE TO FIND THE LIMIT OF YOUR CARD FIRST.
> 
> I can not do just somthing I dont no if it wil work.I can putt your turbo higher
> 
> You still have to get afterburner or evga to putt your power limit to 200 en find you stabel clock before you flash I bios back with overclock.
> 
> Butt I am not home butt to night I will unlock it than find the limit tell it my.
> 
> Than why can talk what you whant en what is safe to do en flash it to your card


thats why i put his voltage to stock first with 1175 instead of going to 1212 as oem might not take what a normal 660 will


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has a oem the normal wont work for him you have to work your way up with that card.


I modified his BIOS, it don't work for OEMs ?


----------



## vilius572

Here is clocks I get from this card. Haven't tried to go futher but I don't think my card will handle more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> I modified his BIOS, it don't work for OEMs ?


The voltage is too high as well as you have to tweak the whole power table. the oem gpu's have wat different configs from regulars as well his oem is running gk104 if it is the oem 660 i think it is. most 660's are gk106. start at 660 stock voltage and then work your way up. we want to know where his limit is so we can enhance from their.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Here is clocks I get from this card. Haven't tried to go futher but I don't think my card will handle more.


which bios did you use? also run 3dmark to make sure its stable. then we can work our way up some more


----------



## old dog

It wil not work for sure volt that high will make the card bad it only can take 150w

it will throttle.

Max is 1.1750v realy en than it will still throttling becas of powerlimit

butt I ready told this max clock will by around 1267-1297mhz turbo.
With out throttling becas of the 150 watt you can pull out of the card.

putt 1.21500v on it it will get so high als 1400mhz (butt only on start screen or angry births)stress it en it will throttle to 1100mhz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> It wil not work for sure volt that high will make the card bad it only can take 150w
> 
> it will throttle.
> 
> Max is 1.1750v realy en than it will still throttling becas of powerlimit
> 
> butt I ready told this max clock will by around 1267-1297mhz turbo.
> With out throttling becas of the 150 watt you can pull out of the card.
> 
> putt 1.21500v on it it will get so high als 1400mhz (butt only on start screen or angry births)stress it en it will throttle to 1100mhz


exactly. which is why i gave him 1175 but if the power table is configured properly he should be able to get 1187


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> exactly. which is why i gave him 1175 but if the power table is configured properly he should be able to get 1187


Learning everyday...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Learning everyday...


exactly which is why ocn is awesome because we can sit and learn and teach all day. one big compilation of knowledge when people aren't arguing about which brand is better.


----------



## old dog

Yeah I now butt for my it is not working.

1.1750v is still working.Butt you have to monitor what your card is doing.

His memory can thake match more it is hynix it can thake 1700-1800mhz
en it will work beter than putting the core higher.

butt hey have to find for him self what it is doing en starting with 1.1750v
Is good.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The voltage is too high as well as you have to tweak the whole power table. the oem gpu's have wat different configs from regulars as well his oem is running gk104 if it is the oem 660 i think it is. most 660's are gk106. start at 660 stock voltage and then work your way up. we want to know where his limit is so we can enhance from their.
> which bios did you use? also run 3dmark to make sure its stable. then we can work our way up some more


I don't even know which bios I use.







I have tried to unlock card yesterday as it shown on 1st. page. It went well. No errors or failures but I didn't noticed any changes(voltage,power limit etc.) So I guess it didn't worked.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Yeah I now butt for my it is not working.
> 
> 1.1750v is still working.Butt you have to monitor what your card is doing.
> 
> His memory can thake match more it is hynix it can thake 1700-1800mhz
> en it will work beter than putting the core higher.


yeah and he has to use his oc software to up the mem and tell me what he wants it at in the bios. i figured i can at least give him the stock arrangement if he wants a modest oc. though i am waiting for him to tell me if the last run is stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I don't even know which bios I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to unlock card yesterday as it shown on 1st. page. It went well. No errors or failures but I didn't noticed any changes(voltage,power limit etc.) So I guess it didn't worked.


i mean did you use my flash bat? did you run 3dmark to see if it is a stable oc?


----------



## old dog

If you unlockt it you can putt (150 powerlimit)(en volts to 1.187000v) in afterburner


----------



## vilius572

Also as djthrottleboi I need to run 3DMark to see if it's stable but first I need to download and activate it







I will be right back with news after like 1 hours. Now is time for argue how far we need to turn up voltage to


----------



## vilius572

I have tried only MSI Kombustor and FurMark


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah and he has to use his oc software to up the mem and tell me what he wants it at in the bios. i figured i can at least give him the stock arrangement if he wants a modest oc. though i am waiting for him to tell me if the last run is stable
> i mean did you use my flash bat? did you run 3dmark to see if it is a stable oc?


I used kgb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Also as djthrottleboi I need to run 3DMark to see if it's stable but first I need to download and activate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be right back with news after like 1 hours. Now is time for argue how far we need to turn up voltage to


to increase voltage in a oc software just increase power target aka power limit.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> to increase voltage in a oc software just increase power target aka power limit.


That doesn't make a different at all for me. When I stress out my card with furmark or kombustor, doesn't matter if I turn up power limit. GPU-Z never goes futher than 0.9120v


----------



## old dog

Hey is talking about msi afterburner I think.

all so in afterburner you can putt in Settings your

power, volt, clocks, onscreen that you have to do


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Hey is talking about msi afterburner I think.
> 
> all so in afterburner you can putt in Settings your
> 
> power, volt, clocks, onscreen that you have to do


I know he mean but I can't control voltage in Afterbuner


----------



## old dog

Kombuster is not good to find your limit it will stress your card to match en putt your volts down.

Putt everyting onscreen en play games en game bencmarks to sie what it is doing.

???? You can not control voltage in afterburner in settings you can turn on voltage control.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Kombuster is not good to find your limit it will stress your card to match en putt your volts down.
> 
> Putt everyting onscreen en play games en game bencmarks to sie what it is doing.


I have tried to play few game. Everything looked good so far


----------



## MrBridgeSix

What's the math behind that magical number ? 1187mV I tried it here and everything is more stable now...


----------



## vilius572

So I'm back and here is my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2673157 Everything seems stable


----------



## old dog

Oke it is not good I have over 5000 fire strike with my low buget amd atlon 750k.

Still your memmory have to putt higher try 1650mhz first en putt it up 50 in till your bencmark score get lower.

I think still it is throttling very match butt the onscreen watching is not working on firestrike

Maby you have to try evga precion overclock tool 

left on the evga tool you sie
monitoring (there you can putt the voltage en power onscreen)
voltage-tweaks(there you can slide the voltage to the top 1.1750v)


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> I think still it is throttling very match butt the onscreen watching is not working on firestrike


Download MSI Afterberner 3.0.0 Beta 18 it supports 64bit Games and Apps


----------



## old dog

Thx I will try it.Butt higher bencmarks I will not get out of my card I whas speaking about his card.

I think it is throttling his card.

Somm how I still think Vilius572 dont no how it is working afterburner.

metro 2033,battlefield 3/4, crysis 3 are good games to sie what your card is doing
if it is not throttling or geting to your power limit in this games

Your bencmark score wil by higher

I got the same card (eom ) en realy get 5103 in firestrike with a atlon 750k on 4,3ghz

Hey can easy get a beter score than my with a I7 3770k


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Thx I will try it.Butt higher bencmarks I will not get out of my card
> Somm how I still think Vilius572 dont no how it is working afterburner.


Well... Afterburner is overclocking software for gpu


----------



## vilius572

Here with 1650mhz memory clock http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2674036

And here with 1500mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2673157

with 1650mhz I got lower score on Ice Storm


----------



## old dog

Ice storm is not what you have to watch it is for very low end.

butt oke it is throttling still dont get it that you dont got voltage control in afterburner.
you have to go to Settings in afterburner en unlock you voltage control

En you have to putt som things in nvidia controle panel butt my enghlis is not that good.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Ice storm is not what you have to watch it is for very low end.
> 
> butt oke it is throttling still dont get it that you dont got voltage control in afterburner.
> 
> En you have to putt som things in nvidia controle panel butt my enghlis is not that good.


You can see here that I cannot control voltage


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Thx I will try it.Butt higher bencmarks I will not get out of my card I whas speaking about his card.
> 
> I think it is throttling his card.
> 
> Somm how I still think Vilius572 dont no how it is working afterburner.
> 
> metro 2033,battlefield 3/4, crysis 3 are good games to sie what your card is doing
> if it is not throttling or geting to your power limit in this games
> 
> Your bencmark score wil by higher
> 
> I got the same card (eom ) en realy get 5103 in firestrike with a atlon 750k on 4,3ghz
> 
> Hey can easy get a beter score than my with a I7 3770k


Well, I got i7 3770 @4.0ghz but can go for 4.3ghz if needed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I know he mean but I can't control voltage in Afterbuner


in settings in afterburner you have to check unlock voltage control

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> What's the math behind that magical number ? 1187mV I tried it here and everything is more stable now...


it allows for less throttle but it also allows more power to flow. You have to find your sweet spot. 1187 is only one step up from 1175 which is stock so its the first step (and sometimes the only step for some cards) in oc'ing as you dont want to just jump to the highest settings. hell most people do the kgb method and go straight to the top and they can play games and think they are stable but they are really throttling which means they are not stable. lol the ones i find funny are the ones with sli setups and they modded both cards and can play games but if they take the 3dmark extreme test they crash and still think they are stable.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in settings in afterburner you have to check unlock voltage control
> it allows for less throttle but it also allows more power to flow. You have to find your sweet spot. 1187 is only one step up from 1175 which is stock so its the first step (and sometimes the only step for some cards) in oc'ing as you dont want to just jump to the highest settings. hell most people do the kgb method and go straight to the top and they can play games and think they are stable but they are really throttling which means they are not stable. lol the ones i find funny are the ones with sli setups and they modded both cards and can play games but if they take the 3dmark extreme test they crash and still think they are stable.


Take a look


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Take a look


ok then you are using power limit. thats what i was saying. leave voltage at default and only use power limit as the cards bios tables will pull the correct amount of voltage.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok then you are using power limit. thats what i was saying. leave voltage at default and only use power limit as the cards bios tables will pull the correct amount of voltage.


So you mean there is no need to control voltage in bios? And if I using power limit, is it better to turn it up or down? And how to remove throttle?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So you mean there is no need to control voltage in bios? And if I using power limit, is it better to turn it up or down? And how to remove throttle?


what i mean is you set the voltage in the bios. then in the oc software you ajust your power limit and the cards bios will automatically tune itself based off what is in the bios. so if the bios says 1187 it might reach 1200 but it will try to stay around 1187. to reduce the throttle you have to bring the voltages down or increase power but due to the fact the card is a 660 it can only draw a little over 150w so you have to decrease the voltages in the bios to something you can use.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what i mean is you set the voltage in the bios. then in the oc software you ajust your power limit and the cards bios will automatically tune itself based off what is in the bios. so if the bios says 1187 it might reach 1200 but it will try to stay around 1187. to reduce the throttle you have to bring the voltages down or increase power but due to the fact the card is a 660 it can only draw a little over 150w so you have to decrease the voltages in the bios to something you can use.


Oh god... I gonna mess up bios. Can someone do it for my so I can be sure that everthing is fine. I don't want to mess up my gpu yet


----------



## old dog

First of all max out your power limit
Second go to settings on the bottem en vink unlock voltage controle
sie what you got if it is max 1.1750v you can try that first if it is higher you have to flash again.

plus on top of the foto of djthrottelboi there is monitoring you have to go there to sie what your card is doing


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> First of all max out your power limit
> Second go to settings on the bottem en vink unlock voltage controle


My power limit was on max everytime except today because I wanted to see if that makes any difference. Second ''unlock voltage control'' is always on.


----------



## old dog

So it is not working is it the lates afterburner beta


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> So it is not working is it the lates afterburner beta


This is newest non beta version


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in settings in afterburner you have to check unlock voltage control
> it allows for less throttle but it also allows more power to flow. You have to find your sweet spot. 1187 is only one step up from 1175 which is stock so its the first step (and sometimes the only step for some cards) in oc'ing as you dont want to just jump to the highest settings. hell most people do the kgb method and go straight to the top and they can play games and think they are stable but they are really throttling which means they are not stable. lol the ones i find funny are the ones with sli setups and they modded both cards and can play games but if they take the 3dmark extreme test they crash and still think they are stable.


Thanks for the answer, I was always going to the maximum on everything (1212.5mV and 1189Mhz) thinking it was the best possible setup and after you guys have discussed about voltages I was able to understand and with 1200mV and 1163mhz I got 5% more performance and it's totally stable now, thank you guys.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Oh god... I gonna mess up bios. Can someone do it for my so I can be sure that everthing is fine. I don't want to mess up my gpu yet


i did and posted earlier for you and you ignored it.

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I was always going to the maximum on everything (1212.5mV and 1189Mhz) thinking it was the best possible setup and after you guys have discussed about voltages I was able to understand and with 1200mV and 1163mhz I got 5% more performance and it's totally stable now, thank you guys.


not a problem.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i did and posted earlier for you and you ignored it.
> 
> GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
> 
> not a problem.


I probably missed it. Sorry, that's my mistake


----------



## vilius572

How to solve this?


----------



## vilius572

It turns off very fast but I was able to take a screenshot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How to solve this?


right click and edit the batch. when it opens then hold shift and right click in the folder i gave you and select open command prompt here then copy and paste those commands one line at a time. or in the edit you could change nvflash to nvflash.exe as it might be windows 8 that can use it without exe


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> right click and edit the batch. when it opens then hold shift and right click in the folder i gave you and select open command prompt here then copy and paste those commands one line at a time.


--protectoff and -nvflash newmod?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> --protectoff and -nvflash newmod?


yes nvflash --protectoff first then nvflash newmod.rom


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> --protectoff and -nvflash newmod?


Everything is ok now







I just extracted files to desktop and everything is fine now. But now after command ''--protectionoff'' nothing happens. Only white strip blinking


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Everything is ok now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just extracted files to desktop and everything is fine now. But now after command ''--protectionoff'' nothing happens. Only white strip blinking


It's fine







Thank You so much


----------



## vilius572

I see what you did there








Thank mate!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> It's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You so much


no problem now restart your computer and reset your oc and see how far you can get and i will scale it up as we go so we see where you start to throttle. if you notice you mem clock has been set to 1500 like normal gtx 660's(which is 6000MHz effective).


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem now restart your computer and reset your oc and see how far you can get and i will scale it up as we go so we see where you start to throttle. if you notice you mem clock has been set to 1500 like normal gtx 660's(which is 6000MHz effective).


You mean reset overclock on afterburner?


----------



## vilius572

How do you recommend to test card? Should I play little bit bf4, black flag or thief? Or just run 3dmark?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> You mean reset overclock on afterburner?


yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How do you recommend to test card? Should I play little bit bf4, black flag or thief? Or just run 3dmark?


play some bf4 and do a run of 3dmark11 first


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes
> play some bf4 and do a run of 3dmark11 first


Okay


----------



## vilius572

I'm getting DirectX errors in bf4







But I guess that is not overclock issue


----------



## vilius572

Take a look. This is while I'm playing


----------



## vilius572

So now I tried to play black ops 2 and my screen went directly to black screen







It says driver stopped worked so I gonna downclock card because I have also overclocked on afterburner. And my windows experience index decided to run assessment, screen also went black but after it was finish it showed only 6.0 instead of 7.9







Edit: It's fine after I dissabled overclock on afterburner and only leaved bios you made. It works like a charm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So now I tried to play black ops 2 and my screen went directly to black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says driver stopped worked so I gonna downclock card because I have also overclocked on afterburner. And my windows experience index decided to run assessment, screen also went black but after it was finish it showed only 6.0 instead of 7.9


its the boost clock. its running too high. you didn't have to oc that as it will boost to 1215 all you have to oc is the mem clock to see how much more you can get without causing the card to throttle. that way you can run 1215 on the core with whatever you get on the mem clock. restart the computer to refresh the driver and then restart the oc from scratch. this time only oc the mem clock as we need to find out what you can pull. if the core doesn't boost to 1215 then you can oc till it does but dont push the core over 1215MHz


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its the boost clock. its running too high. you didn't have to oc that as it will boost to 1215 all you have to oc is the mem clock to see how much more you can get without causing the card to throttle. that way you can run 1215 on the core with whatever you get on the mem clock. restart the computer to refresh the driver and then restart the oc from scratch. this time only oc the mem clock as we need to find out what you can pull. if the core doesn't boost to 1215 then you can oc till it does but dont push the core over 1215MHz


Ok.







I will be right back


----------



## vilius572

Black ops 2 freeze and keeps saying stopped worked without overclock on afterburner.


----------



## vilius572

Same with 3dmark but it freeze,doesn't says stop worked but it minimize and says error


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Same with 3dmark but it freeze,doesn't says stop worked but it minimize and says error


ok and are you adjusting with power limit? add a little more and tell me what your voltage is. if that does not work decrease the mem clock to the default and run and tell me if that is fine.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok and are you adjusting with power limit? add a little more and tell me what your voltage is. if that does not work decrease the mem clock to the default and run and tell me if that is fine.


I even tried to put power limit to 120% with stock speeds. And nothing.. So I decreased both mem and core clock down like -40 in afterburner. Then everything was fine but I still can try to play with settings


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I even tried to put power limit to 120% with stock speeds. And nothing.. So I decreased both mem and core clock down like -40 in afterburner. Then everything was fine but I still can try to play with settings


thats what i wanted to know. ok then i will revise the voltage and take it to the next step.

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
 let me know if it throttles and how high it boosts.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats what i wanted to know. ok then i will revise the voltage and take it to the next step.
> 
> GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
> let me know if it throttles and how high it boosts.


Black ops 2 went to black screen after 1 sec







And 3dmark runed for 40sec then came ''desktop driver stopped responding and has recovered


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Black ops 2 went to black screen after 1 sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3dmark runed for 40sec then came ''desktop driver stopped responding and has recovered


what was your boost at?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what was your boost at?


1215MHz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> 1215MHz


ok i will lower it a bit more as my goal is to get you a solid gtx 660 performance before we go higher.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i will lower it a bit more as my goal is to get you a solid gtx 660 performance before we go higher.


Yeah you are right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yeah you are right


wait lol i had one voltage set backwards lol. i had minimum voltage higher than maximum. still i lowered the boost limit. so try this.

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait lol i had one voltage set backwards lol. i had minimum voltage higher than maximum. still i lowered the boost limit. so try this.
> 
> GK1041.zip 474k .zip file


Hopefully nothing happened







I will give it a try


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hopefully nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it a try


lol nothing did as you are still on it lol.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol nothing did as you are still on it lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol nothing did as you are still on it lol.


At least we tested card durability


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hopefully nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it a try


Doesn't work. Still black screen poops up







I hate my card!


----------



## vilius572

Any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Any ideas?


ok lets go back then as its not getting enough power

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
 sorry for late response i was entertaining in laws. we will go back because i want to keep the mem clock at 1502 because thats a stock 660. now bench and tell me what you get.


----------



## vilius572

Same as before it says driver stopped work


----------



## vilius572

Voltage never goes futher than 1.000v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Voltage never goes futher than 1.000v


 GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
 try this it should be what you had before.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK1041.zip 474k .zip file
> try this it should be what you had before.


I will do that tomorrow because here is almost 5am so it's pretty late. I haven't slept yet


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I will do that tomorrow because here is almost 5am so it's pretty late. I haven't slept yet


oh lol its pretty early there.


----------



## vilius572

I haven't slept so it's late for me but if someone stands up then is it early


----------



## old dog

Somthing is not going good.

(What is your max fan speed) .

Are you watching what your card is doing not with gpu-z butt in game.

What are your settings in afterburner ???

You can hate your card butt it is not the card it is the men behind it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Somthing is not going good.
> 
> (What is your max fan speed) I will unlock your bios en send it with my kgb.cfg file.
> 
> Are you watching what your card is doing not with gpu-z butt in game


thanks for asking him that and i doubt he is which is why i am feeling around instead lol. you know how it is. i hope he can tell you so i know what to adjust as these oem's suck.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I dont know if this is useful but somebody asked me this question and i answered but i dont want to explain all of that again. So i will post it here so you guys can see the answers to the question as this explains some basic info for kepler bios tweaker 1.27:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANJULE*
> 
> Nice to see that you have the time to help. Thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some questions more, since I still don't fully grasp this KBT (version 1.27)
> (I list here what I see, if i don't get it)
> -Common tab:
> TDP Base Entry: Entry #1 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> 3D Base Entry: Entry #2 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> Boost Entry: Entry #0 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> 
> Dont really get those "Entry #x" -things or the affect of changeing them.
> Any experiance from editing them, or the meaning of them?
> 
> -Voltage Table:
> P16,P16: 1137.5mV - 1300.0mV
> What does this do? Is this the gap where the voltage can change according clockrate?
> 
> After that there are 4lines without any explanation, or front header:
> .0mV - 1225.0mV
> 1237.5mV - 1300.0mV
> .0mV - .0mV
> .0mV - .0mV
> So what are those very un-logical numbers?
> 
> Then there are P00 with 6 lines, and the 5th line has values .0mV - 887.5mV. Others are 0mV
> 
> After that P08 has only 1 line, values 0mV - 0mV
> 
> Then there are more interesting lines, their front-headers can be found from "Boost Table".
> CLK 00,01,02,03,04,05: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 06: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 07: .0mV - 862.5mV
> CLK 08: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 09: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 10: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 11: .0mV - .0mV
> 
> These continue to the CLK 63 (61-63 has 0.0mV), with random .0mV's
> After CLK 63 there are two lines .0mV - .0mV and 1200.0mV - 1200.0mV
> 
> -Power Table has maximum pci-e lane outage of 38,5W
> 
> -Boost Table seem to cave Boost-rates for every Voltage-Table -value.
> Line 00: green background
> Lines 01-05: white background
> Lines 06-62: yellow backgound
> Line 63: green background
> Line 64: white backgound
> And it has a slider for Max Table Clock
> 
> I've read somewhere that the colours of this table determines the usable clockrates, but how to change it?
> 
> -Boost States has
> P00 - Profile with GPC, L2C, XBAR and SYS frontheaders with Min. and Max. values
> P08 - Profile has the same, but values are smaller
> 
> -Clock States has
> P00 - Profile with the GPC, XBAR, L2C, DDR, SYS, HUB, MSD, PWR, DISP -values.
> First five of them are on yellow backgound an last four are on white background
> 
> P08 - Profile has the same places with smaller vaues and all of the backgrounds are white
> 
> So I see some consistency between the tabs but, I'm not sure what to modify and how much. Neither I know anything about those values.
> 
> I'd be super-happy if someone could help me.


I will Break these down and then you can do more research as i am a user just like you i am not any more knowledgeable in this than you are but here is the basics.

Quote:



> Dont really get those "Entry #x" -things or the affect of changeing them.
> Any experiance from editing them, or the meaning of them?


Ok starting with the common tab. Those are your clocks. tdp is your base clock which is the default clock for when you are running everything like games and all it is just default.

3D base is the clocks 3D performance clock and when your card throttles this reverts to the TDP Base clock setting. 3D clock is primarily used for 3d apps and games that use 3d but it isn't neccessary. if you notice most cards tend to set this to the same as the TDP base clock probably because they are cutting it close on power anyway. Boost clock is the clock that boost will start at. and it will boost from there to as high as it can go. As long as boost is active it will sit at this clock setting as a minimum if it cannot go higher. The entry sections are preset values that can be found in the bios. There is 0,1,2 and each is originally meant to be assigned to each clock setting but as 3D base isn't used much and is usually assigned the same value as TDP base clock the bios tends to only use 2. You can apply the third value and then oc it so that you have 3 different clock rates not counting the extra MHz that boost will pull.

Quote:


> -Voltage Table:
> 
> P16,P16: 1137.5mV - 1300.0mV
> 
> What does this do? Is this the gap where the voltage can change according clockrate?


yes as the value to the left represents minimum max voltage and the value to the right represents maximum max voltage. What this means is that to use the card the way its meant to be used it can draw up to 1300.0mV but it must be able to draw at least 1137.5mV to be functional. In the bios there are voltage requirements and this is one. Without this voltage this card might not start and can possibly damage itself.

Quote:


> Then there are P00 with 6 lines, and the 5th line has values .0mV - 887.5mV. Others are 0mV
> 
> After that P08 has only 1 line, values 0mV - 0mV


The voltage sliders with P-states like P00 or P08 are your performance states. in gtx 660's they have only 4 performance states. P00, p02, p05, p08, in which they eact states a power setting. P00 is the maximum performance state and p08 is the low power state. I assume you have a 700 series card by your number of power states and that makes sense with the power targets and the temp targets and boost 2.0 you basically will have a lot more power states linked, hence the multiple lines in p00. The left sliders represent minimum voltage and the right sliders represent maximum voltage.

Quote:


> Then there are more interesting lines, their front-headers can be found from "Boost Table".
> 
> CLK 00,01,02,03,04,05: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 06: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 07: .0mV - 862.5mV
> CLK 08: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 09: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 10: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 11: .0mV - .0mV


These represent the voltage requirements for each clock. Again the left sliders represent minimum voltage and the right sliders represent maximum voltage. All the values that have no name or description will be revealed in the next kbt i am sure. I think when this was made it was made before he had the chance to properly figure out what those values are. The slots 61-63 are probably intended to be only boost states and that why they have a any voltage requirement.

Quote:


> -Power Table has maximum pci-e lane outage of 38,5W


The power table has multiple settings for the rails and the pcie slot as well as the tdp and power target. It is up to you to change these values but these values are specific to each card so you will need to do research to find out more about these values for your card specifically.

Quote:


> -Boost Table seem to cave Boost-rates for every Voltage-Table -value.
> 
> Line 00: green background
> Lines 01-05: white background
> Lines 06-62: yellow backgound
> Line 63: green background
> Line 64: white backgound
> 
> And it has a slider for Max Table Clock


Yes The boost states affect each setting for you cards clocks. Remember those voltage table settings? With this you can decide which clock speed gets assigned to which slot. So in my boost table my slot 41 is assigned to 1215MHz i can adjust the max table slider to assign that clock speed to number 38. This causes major instability if not done right though so i would advise caution and recommend not touching this.

Quote:


> -Boost States has
> 
> P00 - Profile with GPC, L2C, XBAR and SYS frontheaders with Min. and Max. values
> P08 - Profile has the same, but values are smaller
> 
> -Clock States has
> 
> P00 - Profile with the GPC, XBAR, L2C, DDR, SYS, HUB, MSD, PWR, DISP -values.
> First five of them are on yellow backgound an last four are on white background
> 
> P08 - Profile has the same places with smaller vaues and all of the backgrounds are white
> 
> So I see some consistency between the tabs but, I'm not sure what to modify and how much. Neither I know anything about those values.


you need not change any of these values. As you make the changes to the clocks on the first page these will change automatically.

Now take this info and apply it to your own cards.


----------



## old dog

I now it is not easy to overclock but hey is not monitoring I now for sure.

Hey is not lisening to what whe are saying.

If hey is not understanding afterburner try somthing different.

En pleas dont let him do anything with kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> I now it is not easy to overclock but hey is not monitoring I now for sure.
> 
> Hey is not lisening to what whe are saying.
> 
> If hey is not understanding afterburner try somthing different.
> 
> En pleas dont let him do anything with kepler bios tweaker.


lol thats not for him he might lose his card. i posted the kbt basics for those who use kbt and have questions about the new version. that is why i did not clean it up to be noob friendly.


----------



## old dog

GK1041.zip 409k .zip file


You have to putt this in nvidia control panel
PLus thake this bios en flash


----------



## old dog

You have to monitoring butt pleas dont jus afterburner.
It is not good for the eom card no voltage tweak it will not work.
en whe need it the volt will go down very fast en tge card will get unstabel

It is not going in to powersafe mode or very slow my card is now allso almost 50gr.
With afterburner.


----------



## old dog

like thishttps://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techspot.com%2Fdownloads%2F5348-evga-precision-x.html&ei=pXMlU9zrJsWGywOe64CADA&usg=AFQjCNEk54ugz4V1TApbWaqutMKpuQMdmg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ

Remove afterburner install evga click my link.

Than start with this settings like the foto from there why can find the limit

butt I almost now for sure that whe have to lower the volts.


----------



## vilius572

You know guys, I don't know so much about oc and I might not understand so much oc language but I still want to get max out of my card









Now I did as old dog said. Unistalled afterburner and installed evga precision x. I also did changed setting on nvidia control panel. Now I will try that bios


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Somthing is not going good.
> 
> (What is your max fan speed) .
> 
> Are you watching what your card is doing not with gpu-z butt in game.
> 
> What are your settings in afterburner ???
> 
> You can hate your card butt it is not the card it is the men behind it


Fan speed goes from 20% to 100% (auto)

I'm watching both.

Setting was completely stock except the power limit which was on max.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> GK1041.zip 409k .zip file
> 
> 
> You have to putt this in nvidia control panel
> PLus thake this bios en flash


This is clocks with this bios


----------



## vilius572

Finally I found issue. As I mention earlier, my card does not goes pass 1.0000v. After I installed EVGA Precision X, there I was able to increase voltage. So I put it on 1.0750v then I was able to play game without black screen or error. Only problem that is card throttle it self down a lot. Even Black ops 2 was unplayable.


----------



## vilius572

I used bios from post #4683. Few pages back.


----------



## old dog

Is that my bios

My bios will gif you 200% powerlimit

En if you us my settings like the foto

it will boost to 1225mhz


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Is that my bios
> 
> My bios will gif you 200% powerlimit
> 
> En if you us my settings like the foto
> 
> it will boost to 1225mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Is that my bios
> 
> My bios will gif you 200% powerlimit
> 
> En if you us my settings like the foto
> 
> it will boost to 1225mhz


Your bios seems to be with pretty low clocks so I used this one from djthrottleboi. This one

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

Look how much card throttle it self http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2680050


----------



## vilius572

Look. This is your bios old dog.


----------



## vilius572

And here is 3dmark score with your bios http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2680236


----------



## old dog

Like I say higher is not always beter.

Take my bios it will by beter you dont need I bios what is overclockt yet.

Find your limit first.

It can not that you allso take the settings from my foto
En get so low score then you got I problem with cooling I think


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Like I say higher is not always beter.
> 
> Take my bios it will by beter you dont need I bios what is overclockt yet.
> 
> Find your limit first


How to find limit? Should I increase memory clock and core clock on evga precision x and run 3dmark? Do I also need to increase voltage to 1.0750v which is maximum on my precision?


----------



## vilius572

While I'm finding limit, do I need to use stock bios? Or just give me correct bios and will find limit


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Like I say higher is not always beter.
> 
> Take my bios it will by beter you dont need I bios what is overclockt yet.
> 
> Find your limit first.
> 
> It can not that you allso take the settings from my foto
> En get so low score then you got I problem with cooling I think


My cooling is fine


----------



## old dog

The bios I whas giving is stock.Yes find the limit first with evga

only the powerlimit is higher .

putt the volts to max en sie what it is doing.
en putt the things I did in foto.

putt your fan to 100 for test to sie if it is the heat.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How to find limit? Should I increase memory clock and core clock on evga precision x and run 3dmark? Do I also need to increase voltage to 1.0750v which is maximum on my precision?


i agree with old dog as your card is oem we need to find where to start and his idea is the best way to figure this out.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i agree with old dog as your card is oem we need to find where to start and his idea is the best way to figure this out.


Can you give me ''neutral'' bios because all bios that is posted here just doesn't work properly. Some of them are laggy, some gives me black screen


----------



## vilius572

I guess card is on its last leg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I guess card is on its last leg


no its not but these oems are voltage picky and you might have a monitor that caps the voltage so we need to find out how to get around it.


----------



## vilius572

Tell me what I need to do


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Tell me what I need to do


first you can open gpu-z and play with your voltages while stressing and tell me what the voltage sweet spot was. my evga reference tends to be around 1050


----------



## vilius572

Ok. I gonna do that but is it fine to use your bios while I'm doing that? I'm using this one

GK1041.zip 474k .zip file


----------



## old dog

My bios is stock belife my it is only putt the powerlimit to 200%

en yes putt the powerlimit to 200%
Putt the voltage to 1.1750v
En sie what it is doing
I think whe have to lower it to 1.15000 v butt I dont no for sure that is why now 1.1750v
If it is throttling match why have to lower it.

in bios becas what every whe do it will always boost to 1.1750v even if whe lower it in evga


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> My bios is stock belife my it is only putt the powerlimit to 200%
> 
> en yes putt the powerlimit to 200%
> Putt the voltage to 1.1750v
> En sie what it is doing
> I think whe have to lower it to 1.15000 v butt I dont no for sure that is why now 1.1750v
> If it is throttling match why have to lower it.
> 
> in bios becas what every whe do it will always boost to 1.1750v even if whe lower it in evga


Ok, I will give it a try. Is it the same bios that you posted earlier?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Ok, I will give it a try. Is it the same bios that you posted earlier?


yes as long as you are using boost and are not ocing the core clock it should be ok. and might not throttle. but you can use old dogs bios as a basis first flash his and find you voltage sweet spot and then find your max mem clock oc and core clock. and then if you think you got it go to the custom bios and apply those specs or tell me so i can enter them in the bios.


----------



## vilius572

One more newbie quesion







How to know where is voltage sweet spot?


----------



## old dog

If 1.1750v is to match it will throttle to like 1100mhz or higher or lower.

than why can try 1.16700 v (out of my head) if it is still going to your powerlimit whe have to lower it
or lower your overclock in till it is all the time on the same clock (mhz)


----------



## vilius572

Is this any helpful?


----------



## old dog

One more newbie quesion How to know where is voltage sweet spot is

Why have to try en find out.

did you putt the monitoring on your screen (osd)


----------



## old dog

I whas trying 2 days to find my clocks en I am not I noob.

this whas by far the most bad card to overclock I ever had.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> I whas trying 2 days to find my clocks en I am not I noob.
> 
> this whas by far the most bad card to overclock I ever had.


Same experience here


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Is this any helpful?


definitely as it will tell you why you are throttling if there is any reason in there just bring the voltage down and see how it acts. mine is blank when under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> One more newbie quesion How to know where is voltage sweet spot is
> 
> Why have to try en find out.
> 
> did you putt the monitoring on your screen (osd)


yes leave gpu-z open and where it says perfcap reason if that isn't blank for the most part under load then you are not in that sweet spot and you should adjust the voltage a little more. once you find the sweet spot then you up power limit or in precision power target and it should scale properly. when it the perfcap reason goes nutz again then you will know that you found the max voltage achieved by power limit. so then you just bring it down a little bit and oc and enjoy.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> One more newbie quesion How to know where is voltage sweet spot is
> 
> Why have to try en find out.
> 
> did you putt the monitoring on your screen (osd)


I can not. There is no option for that


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely as it will tell you why you are throttling if there is any reason in there just bring the voltage down and see how it acts. mine is blank when under load.
> yes leave gpu-z open and where it says perfcap reason if that isn't blank for the most part under load then you are not in that sweet spot and you should adjust the voltage a little more. once you find the sweet spot then you up power limit or in precision power target and it should scale properly. when it the perfcap reason goes nutz again then you will know that you found the max voltage achieved by power limit. so then you just bring it down a little bit and oc and enjoy.


When I increase voltage my pc starts to be ''laggy'' and core clock jumps up and down. Clocks are stable only on low voltage such a 0.900v
Take a look at picture. Is this sweet spot?


----------



## old dog

Yes there is it is calling monitoring by voltage-tweaks I did make I red circul around it.

Pleas dont do kombuster or furmark test the drivers of nvidia are made to throttling down with this programe.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old dog*
> 
> Yes there is it is calling monitoring by voltage-tweaks I did make I red circul around it.
> 
> Pleas dont do kombuster or burn inn test the drivers of nvidia are made to throttling down with this programe.


Check pm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> When I increase voltage my pc starts to be ''laggy'' and core clock jumps up and down. Clocks are stable only on low voltage such a 0.900v
> Take a look at picture. Is this sweet spot?


you should know that furmark is the last thing you should use on your card. this thing will make a titan throttle and can kill it. Its made to be an extremely harsh test and you will always throttle.


----------



## vilius572

Damn... Well, then I gonna use 3dmark


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Damn... Well, then I gonna use 3dmark


thats the best option. Also use 3dmark11 as thats a full DX11 Benchmark.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats the best option. Also use 3dmark11 as thats a full DX11 Benchmark.


I will give it a try but not now because it's late here


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I will give it a try but not now because it's late here


not a problem.


----------



## old dog

It willl never work if you dont no what you are doing.Or monitoring at least 1 game that is putting your card under high stress

There all kind of free bencmarks out there
Allso on the first page you can sie I lot of bencmarks programes

I allso dont no if you like nois becas the card will make more nois it is reference


----------



## MillerLite1314

been awhile since I've been involved with this thread but has anyone had the issue in SLI where they lost their second card when updating to drivers 335.23?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> been awhile since I've been involved with this thread but has anyone had the issue in SLI where they lost their second card when updating to drivers 335.23?


they seem to be fine for me but what seems to be the issue are they not booting? try reinstalling the drivers using clean install.


----------



## pbiernik

I need a EVGA 660 FTW Bios file.
Can u help me?

This is: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2202/evga-gtx-660-ftw.html

Thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> I need a EVGA 660 FTW Bios file.
> Can u help me?
> 
> This is: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2202/evga-gtx-660-ftw.html
> 
> Thank you!


one sec i will pull the right one. crap i forgot i reinstalled windows. unfortunately i no longer have it. i had quite a collection from all the ones i modded. If you have a unstable card you can give me the bios and i can try to adjust it unless it is corrupt.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> I need a EVGA 660 FTW Bios file.
> Can u help me?
> 
> This is: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2202/evga-gtx-660-ftw.html
> 
> Thank you!


I have the EVGA 660 FTW *Sig2* The BIOS Ver. is: *80.06.58.00.60 (P2030-0000)* If this will assist you, let me know, I'll link it up. (It's in my dropbox.)

Edit: I'll just link it anyway. GK106.rom BIOS Ver.: *80.06.58.00.60 (P2030-0000)*


----------



## pbiernik

Thank you guys! [Dj and dougb62] But my 660 FTW, is 1st signature [one cooler]. Btw, i can wait for the original BIOS. I need it. Thanks for your help, i really apreciate it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Thank you guys! [Dj and dougb62] But my 660 FTW, is 1st signature [one cooler]. Btw, i can wait for the original BIOS. I need it. Thanks for your help, i really apreciate it.


are you able to tell me what the problem is with the current bios? i may be able to fix the current bios in the meantime.


----------



## Kizen73

660PNY2048.zip 58k .zip file


I have tried everything to make this KGB unlock program work. I followed the instructions exactly and i get "can't find voltage offsets" every single time. I downloaded the bios from techpower too and it worked with that bios. But when i flashed it, it was highly unstable and there was artifacting and it would only boot in safemode. If it's not too much trouble, could someone unlock this bios for me so i could hit awesome boost ranges







I have a PNY XLR8 GTX 660 Performance Edition 2048 MB. For some reason the keplers have issues with this from what I've read on other forums and in previous pages. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> 660PNY2048.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have tried everything to make this KGB unlock program work. I followed the instructions exactly and i get "can't find voltage offsets" every single time. I downloaded the bios from techpower too and it worked with that bios. But when i flashed it, it was highly unstable and there was artifacting and it would only boot in safemode. If it's not too much trouble, could someone unlock this bios for me so i could hit awesome boost ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PNY XLR8 GTX 660 Performance Edition 2048 MB. For some reason the keplers have issues with this from what I've read on other forums and in previous pages. I'd really appreciate it.


i will as soon as i get back into the windows os which may be in a hour.


----------



## Kizen73

Thanks, i really appreciate it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> Thanks, i really appreciate it.


here you go.

660PNY2048.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> Thanks, i really appreciate it.


let me know if this works for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.
> 
> 660PNY2048.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## Kizen73

What did you change here btw? and I assume I just use the NEWROM.rom right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> What did you change here btw? and I assume I just use the NEWROM.rom right?


yes use the newmod and i changed the power table as well as voltage allotments. i did not change the clocks as you will have to see how well the card handles the voltage increase first. i am in mac os x again so if you need me to remod you will have to wait a bit as i am reorganizing my mac. then i can do it again before i get to reorganizing and updating my ubuntu os.


----------



## Kizen73

So how long should I leave this on cause its not showing a voltage increase on GPUZ. It's at a steady 0.862v I'm gonna try playing skyrim or something and see if it spikes. What performance level should I set this to for the voltage testing as well?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> So how long should I leave this on cause its not showing a voltage increase on GPUZ. It's at a steady 0.862v I'm gonna try playing skyrim or something and see if it spikes. What performance level should I set this to for the voltage testing as well?


just run it and increase power limit a little at a time and it will increase the voltage automatically. it wont display correctly in a oc software but in gpu-z you will see the specs in realtime. run 3dmark11 and play games and raise it. then when you feel its stable start oc'ing the card.


----------



## Kizen73

I think the highest I saw it go was 900ish but I never oc'd the card beyond 1130 should I try the 1200 range then?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> I think the highest I saw it go was 900ish but I never oc'd the card beyond 1130 should I try the 1200 range then?


start small and work your way up. adjusting power limit as you go.


----------



## Kizen73

So I ran 3dmark11 today, I set my thing to 1137. The test responses were great, some of the tests I was getting as high as 340 fps, others a steady 120. But once it got to the physics test, it just restarted my computer. Is it cause it ran out memory or something? I keep getting clipping in some games so I thought overclocking and flashing the firmware would smooth it out. Which it has, but sometimes it pauses for a second. Would turning on VSync fix that? Also the power seems stable it jumped a few times to 1.2v and ran the tests fine till it got to physics


----------



## Kizen73

Benchmarks run fine now with those power sets on benchmark8 though, could you unlock the clocks for me now?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> So I ran 3dmark11 today, I set my thing to 1137. The test responses were great, some of the tests I was getting as high as 340 fps, others a steady 120. But once it got to the physics test, it just restarted my computer. Is it cause it ran out memory or something? I keep getting clipping in some games so I thought overclocking and flashing the firmware would smooth it out. Which it has, but sometimes it pauses for a second. Would turning on VSync fix that? Also the power seems stable it jumped a few times to 1.2v and ran the tests fine till it got to physics


needs more power if it clips. look at gpu-z perfcap reason and it will tell you whats limiting you. As for clocks you have to oc them and tell me what you wqall is i will put your oc in the bios so you can run them automatically.


----------



## Kizen73

Perf Cap is UTIL should I change the power line its plugged into?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> Perf Cap is UTIL should I change the power line its plugged into?


that just means the card isn't pushed enough to switch to high gear and request full load power. what does it say under load?


----------



## Kizen73

It never changes, even when I'm playing a game it stays at util.


----------



## Kizen73

Hmm, I'm gonna try changing pstates.

Edit: Okay I changed the Pstate to 3 and it ran perfectly I was able to set the memory to 3304 and I got the est max to 1267 but it wouldn't allow the boost to go over 1162. I tried playing metro last light for about 40 minutes and the Perfcap changed from Util to VRel when it was in game. The temp also never went above 56c under load. So I was wondering how high i could take the clock now since you limited it to see if the voltage could be handled.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> Hmm, I'm gonna try changing pstates.
> 
> Edit: Okay I changed the Pstate to 3 and it ran perfectly I was able to set the memory to 3304 and I got the est max to 1267 but it wouldn't allow the boost to go over 1162. I tried playing metro last light for about 40 minutes and the Perfcap changed from Util to VRel when it was in game. The temp also never went above 56c under load. So I was wondering how high i could take the clock now since you limited it to see if the voltage could be handled.


so then i will set those values in the bios also did you change the power limit and if so how much?


----------



## Kizen73

I never touched the power, I overclocked it with nvidiainspector. It raised the voltage to 1.2v when it was under graphic load and averaged around 1.1 during gameplay. But it won't go above 1137 as far as the GPU clock probably because of the limit you put in place. It was running a lot better performance wise the stuttering was a lot less then I had it on p0.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kizen73*
> 
> I never touched the power, I overclocked it with nvidiainspector. It raised the voltage to 1.2v when it was under graphic load and averaged around 1.1 during gameplay. But it won't go above 1137 as far as the GPU clock probably because of the limit you put in place. It was running a lot better performance wise the stuttering was a lot less then I had it on p0.


lol it was running stock clocks but you can oc it to higher clocks as i only changed the power table and the voltages.

660PNY2048.zip 115k .zip file


let me know if its stable as i adjusted your clock table and set your clocks much higher.


----------



## etre

Hello guys.

I made a forum trade, not here, and got myself a Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB.

One of the fans was loud, and I had to replace it (with a smaller fan from an old Accelero kit), which is odd considering the card is just 5 months old. I locked the max fan speed at 50% since the other fan had also a tendency to run with an unpleasant sound pitch at high speed.

EVGA tool is telling me this:



The card should boost to 1098MHz according to the specifications, but instead is going up to 1176MHz under load. Voltage 1174mV. Isn't this too much, for a factory OCed card ?

At this speed the card is still cool, 50-60C, with one fan at 50% and the other one being undersized.

So, I don't have much to complain about. I am just wondering if the bios is modified.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etre*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I made a forum trade, not here, and got myself a Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB.
> 
> One of the fans was loud, and I had to replace it (with a smaller fan from an old Accelero kit), which is odd considering the card is just 5 months old. I locked the max fan speed at 50% since the other fan had also a tendency to run with an unpleasant sound pitch at high speed.
> 
> EVGA tool is telling me this:
> 
> 
> 
> The card should boost to 1098MHz according to the specifications, but instead is going up to 1176MHz under load. Voltage 1174mV. Isn't this too much, for a factory OCed card ?
> 
> At this speed the card is still cool, 50-60C, with one fan at 50% and the other one being undersized.
> 
> So, I don't have much to complain about. I am just wondering if the bios is modified.


more likely than not yes.


----------



## MrAznBoy

Using a EVGA GTX 660 SC, got this error doing the bios modding


----------



## timerwin63

I had that same issue when I was trying to soft-mod my BIOS. I couldn't find a fix, but luckily, there are a lot of really helpful people on this club. I just uploaded my BIOS file in a zip and asked someone to mod it for me. Unlocked the voltage and game me a 200% power target.


----------



## MrAznBoy

well this is my bios so if anyone could kindly do it for me









660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAznBoy*
> 
> well this is my bios so if anyone could kindly do it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


give it a try and tell me if it is stable.

660.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## MrAznBoy

Instant bsod when I go to the KGB.exe step


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAznBoy*
> 
> Instant bsod when I go to the KGB.exe step


why are you using kgb after i modded your bios? you only need to flash the bios and restart and benchmark first. if it messes up while benchmarking then you let me know i will adjust the bios and then we go from there. here is a bat file to flash your bios. just extract the folder and click the click to flash modded rom bat file.

660.zip 477k .zip file
 Everything you need is in that folder so dont move anything and dont change anything unless it is to mod the modded rom with kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## MrAznBoy

everything seems to be working fine. thanks again







. Also, whats the hottest the card should get under load? During testing, i got up to 70^C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAznBoy*
> 
> everything seems to be working fine. thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, whats the hottest the card should get under load? During testing, i got up to 70^C.


thats fine now your fans are unlocked so you can make a custom fan profile and try to overclock the card to take advantage of the voltage increase. as you can see i made a file that will flash your original bios back as well. 70c is pretty decent just keep it under 75c


----------



## MrAznBoy

alright thanks for everything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAznBoy*
> 
> alright thanks for everything.


Not a problem. Just a warning 660 club members i will be dropping one card soon so for a while i might not be able to pay too much attention to this thread. just for like a week as i just ordered my gtx 770. best deal ever it was $260 see for yourself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291113264472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Thread Updated, now 294 Members*


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Thread Updated, now 294 Members*


awesome and thank you.


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Need Help!

Sometimes when I boot my PC my performance is like 50% of what it should be and sometimes even lower like 10% of what it should be.

I reboot the PC 1 or 2 times and it come back to normal fps, anyone know what is it and how to fix it ?

My custom BIOS:

f23.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Need Help!
> 
> Sometimes when I boot my PC my performance is like 50% of what it should be and sometimes even lower like 10% of what it should be.
> 
> I reboot the PC 1 or 2 times and it come back to normal fps, anyone know what is it and how to fix it ?
> 
> My custom BIOS:
> 
> f23.zip 122k .zip file


first what are the symptoms. what happens when the performance drops? it may not be the gpu. have you checked the psu? does the card throttle and lose 300- 500MHz? another thjing does your card have hynix memory or samsung memory as if you have samsung memory this is the hynix memory bios and you may be a bit more stable with the samsung uefi bios.


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Hynix memory and Hynix BIOS, the clocks still the same no throttle at all just poor performance, After some tests I discovered that it happens in almost every cold boot and is gone after a reboot, it started to happen just a month ago after I started to mod the BIOS.

It can be the PSU as long it is not a very good one but I can't test it because I don't have another one.

UPDATE: Coming back to stock does not solve this issue. I would say that the problem is the PSU but why it works just fine after a reboot ?


----------



## MrBridgeSix

I think I solved it, Thanks djthrottleboi for the effort to answer me.

After some research I found the fix, My MOBO Z87-D3HP was auto configuring the pci/host to 99.8 and I was thinking it was an error and I was setting it to 100 apparently it was causing a bug with the cold boot don't know why.

Can be just a coincidence but it is working for now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> I think I solved it, Thanks djthrottleboi for the effort to answer me.
> 
> After some research I found the fix, My MOBO Z87-D3HP was auto configuring the pci/host to 99.8 and I was thinking it was an error and I was setting it to 100 apparently it was causing a bug with the cold boot don't know why.
> 
> Can be just a coincidence but it is working for now.


good to hear. I'm always online if you need more help.


----------



## NathJK

Hi guys, just want to thank you for this great thread. Bios mod is working great on my 2 gigabyte 660s. Awesome work!!!


----------



## achiever

need a little help try too unlock my bios useing this

Step 1: Download this Zip file nvflash.zip 342k .zip file and extract the "nvflash" folder to your desktop.

Step 2: Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your ".rom" file to your desktop by clicking the the "save BIOS" button in GPU-Z.
Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)

Step 3: Run Cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line "cd desktop" [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. "cd nvflash" [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "IF" you did everything right.

and got this cannot open bios

i have a evga gtx 660 sc bios ver 80.06.58.00.60 (p2030-0000)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achiever*
> 
> need a little help try too unlock my bios useing this
> 
> Step 1: Download this Zip file nvflash.zip 342k .zip file and extract the "nvflash" folder to your desktop.
> 
> Step 2: Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your ".rom" file to your desktop by clicking the the "save BIOS" button in GPU-Z.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> Step 3: Run Cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line "cd desktop" [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. "cd nvflash" [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "IF" you did everything right.
> 
> and got this cannot open bios
> 
> i have a evga gtx 660 sc bios ver 80.06.58.00.60 (p2030-0000)


upload the bios and i will do it.


----------



## achiever

NewZip.zip 56k .zip file
 ok here is my bios i hope its there i hate up load crap just never works right for me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achiever*
> 
> NewZip.zip 56k .zip file
> ok here is my bios i hope its there i hate up load crap just never works right for me


 NewZip.zip 477k .zip file
 you only have to extract this folder as everything is in here all you have to do is click to flash modded rom and follow the prompts and if it is unstable click to flash the backup will flash your original bios. let me know if its not stable and i will make adjustments to get you back on top.


----------



## Wir3d

My bios:

ftw.zip 121k .zip file

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wir3d*
> 
> My bios:
> 
> ftw.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!


you haven't told me which memory it is hynix or samsung? nvrmind i seen it respond to my pm and then tell me which one you want to do.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wir3d*
> 
> My bios:
> 
> ftw.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!


 gigabytemodandbackup.zip 243k .zip file
 the xg.rom is the custom version and the xgbackup is the factory version.


----------



## gyigyo

I updated my bios i did everything like the tutorial say and my nvidia driver always crash immediately when reach 1.21v and when i open something games/nvdia hair i tried to boost up power liniter bit still nothing.
need some help what should i do! i have msi gtx660 oc twinfrozer.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> I updated my bios i did everything like the tutorial say and my nvidia driver always crash immediately when reach 1.21v and when i open something games/nvdia hair i tried to boost up power liniter bit still nothing.
> need some help what should i do! i have msi gtx660 oc twinfrozer.


post your bios on here and i will mod it when i get back from this meeting.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post your bios on here and i will mod it when i get back from this meeting.


 GK106.zip 56k .zip file

Here is my bios but are you using newer version of kgb? or you change the voltage in kgb.cfg?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Here is my bios but are you using newer version of kgb? or you change the voltage in kgb.cfg?


I use kepler bios tweaker 1.27 and manually mod the bios.

GK1061.zip 114k .zip file
 give it a try and let me know if it works.you dont have to raise the power limit as i did it in the bios already so dont touch that or voltage as the card should draw those as it needs them.


----------



## ZL580

HI, I just subscribed to mod my bios and start overclocking. I'm having the same problem as the previous poster. Everything went well but when I try to run the hair demo it never pops up, hair demo only runs in the tray and causes my driver to crash. I have tried restart 3x. Hope you can help. Here is my current bios.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


P.S. is there a way to revert to stock with the original file renamed 660.rom?


----------



## ZL580

ok, so I used the Precison X to lower power to 90% core 100mhz and memory 100mhz and I have stability. So that means the BIOS is too high for my card correct?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> ok, so I used the Precison X to lower power to 90% core 100mhz and memory 100mhz and I have stability. So that means the BIOS is too high for my card correct?


no it just means the card wasn't getting the power it was set to as when you buy a card its stock bios has the card underpowered, if you dont change the power table it will still be feeding those same power settings to an extent. as for reverting to stock make sure everything is in the same folder and use the backup bios name whatever it is. now give this a try and let me know how it works.

GK1062.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## ZL580

ok so I tried your new file and got the same results. Gpu-z showing 1.212v and core @ 1280 mem @ 1502 but a crash at about 10-20 seconds in. I then tried to re-flash with old renamed 660.rom file and GPU-Z still showing same statistics and getting a crash. Can you help me further? I was supposed to flash with the file you sent me name newmod.rom correct?

I am using a EVGA superclocked 660 2gb card if it matters


----------



## ZL580

Just thought I'd update to save you the trouble of trying to help another noob. So I read back and figured out I have "special" Best Buy version of this superclocked card (3069). I had to run through the unlock process again to get the modded bios to work, its now reading 1215mhz, it seems to be stable.

Thanks for your help. Looks like I got a reference card.

Oh well, for $100 bucks on craigslist I cannot complain.

BTW for being a new member this forum is great and full of information if your wiling to dig


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I use kepler bios tweaker 1.27 and manually mod the bios.
> 
> GK1061.zip 114k .zip file
> give it a try and let me know if it works.you dont have to raise the power limit as i did it in the bios already so dont touch that or voltage as the card should draw those as it needs them.


Its not working, same thing, maybe because is use MSI Overclocked version?


----------



## SnipaRIII

Good day all, trying to get some help here. I joined the board, finally, to ask for assistance. I tried the mod in the original post but I too got the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets" error as well. Does this indicate that my card should not be modded? I have done bios/voltage mods on my 780 with much success and love the increase in performance. Just trying to squeeze a bit out of this 660. I attached my bios file. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Just thought I'd update to save you the trouble of trying to help another noob. So I read back and figured out I have "special" Best Buy version of this superclocked card (3069). I had to run through the unlock process again to get the modded bios to work, its now reading 1215mhz, it seems to be stable.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Looks like I got a reference card.
> 
> Oh well, for $100 bucks on craigslist I cannot complain.
> 
> BTW for being a new member this forum is great and full of information if your wiling to dig


you do have a reference card as i have that same card on ebay and i'm selling it so i can get another 770. but i still have the bios for it. that card is better off left at stock and i got it off craiglist for $80.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Its not working, same thing, maybe because is use MSI Overclocked version?


it just means we have to keep tweaking till we find a sweeit spot i dropped your voltage to 1187 in that bios. also make sure you aren't using anything else that conflicts like 2 oc softwares at the same time. post the bios again and i will remod it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnipaRIII*
> 
> Good day all, trying to get some help here. I joined the board, finally, to ask for assistance. I tried the mod in the original post but I too got the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets" error as well. Does this indicate that my card should not be modded? I have done bios/voltage mods on my 780 with much success and love the increase in performance. Just trying to squeeze a bit out of this 660. I attached my bios file. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


give this a try.

GK1063.zip 115k .zip file
 and tell me if it works. if it stable and what happens when i6ts not stable.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

hey, does the stock EVGA bios limit the 660 to 74% fan? i can't seem to go over that in MSIAB.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> hey, does the stock EVGA bios limit the 660 to 74% fan? i can't seem to go over that in MSIAB.


i can uynlock the fan for you.


----------



## SnipaRIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give this a try.
> 
> GK1063.zip 115k .zip file
> and tell me if it works. if it stable and what happens when i6ts not stable.


Thanks! Will try it tonight and report back,


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnipaRIII*
> 
> Thanks! Will try it tonight and report back,


no problem.


----------



## SnipaRIII

Ok, update. So I just tried the bios and the card does 1.21v and boosts to 1228MHz on the core. played some titanfall and so far temps seem good and the card seems stable. I'd say it worked out well. Will continue testing. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnipaRIII*
> 
> Ok, update. So I just tried the bios and the card does 1.21v and boosts to 1228MHz on the core. played some titanfall and so far temps seem good and the card seems stable. I'd say it worked out well. Will continue testing. Thanks!


ok keep me updated.


----------



## ZL580

Now im getting freezes in borderlands 2 after like 10 minutes of play. Used precision X to lower to stock clocks. Bummer


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Now im getting freezes in borderlands 2 after like 10 minutes of play. Used precision X to lower to stock clocks. Bummer


try raising the power limit as that just means its not getting enough power and i modified your power limit in the bios sop 100% is more like 130% so be careful and slowly add more power. dont touch voltages.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can uynlock the fan for you.


I may take you up on that. I doubt i'll have time to play with it until the weekend.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I may take you up on that. I doubt i'll have time to play with it until the weekend.


just post the bios and i will do it whenever i am online.


----------



## fearless1964

Hi guys. Quick questions. I've ordered another MSI GeForce GTX 660 so I can cross over into the SLI world.( I hear it's sweet







)I've unlocked the bios on my current card and i plan to unlock the new one. My questions are:
1. Would I have to remove the current (unlocked) card and put the new (locked) card in so it can be unlocked? Or can I keep them both in and unlock the newer one?
2. I still have a copy of my unlocked bios. Would it be best to pull the bios from the new card, unlock it, then flash? Or can I use my previously unlocked bios to flash onto the new card?
3. Will a 750 Watt power supply provide enough juice for the new SLI setup? Or will I need to buy something with a bit more kick?

Thank you in advance


----------



## wh0kn0ws

1. I'd remove the old card and unlock the new card separately so nothing bad can happen.
2. If they are different cards/ bios you will have to pull the bios off of the new card and unlock it.
3. As long as you have a decent psu you should be fine. I'm running my sli setup off of a sea sonic x650 and I have no problems at all.

Oh and have fun with your new setup, I think you'll be impressed by theses cards in sli. I'm still impressed with mine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Hi guys. Quick questions. I've ordered another MSI GeForce GTX 660 so I can cross over into the SLI world.( I hear it's sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )I've unlocked the bios on my current card and i plan to unlock the new one. My questions are:
> 1. Would I have to remove the current (unlocked) card and put the new (locked) card in so it can be unlocked? Or can I keep them both in and unlock the newer one?
> 2. I still have a copy of my unlocked bios. Would it be best to pull the bios from the new card, unlock it, then flash? Or can I use my previously unlocked bios to flash onto the new card?
> 3. Will a 750 Watt power supply provide enough juice for the new SLI setup? Or will I need to buy something with a bit more kick?
> 
> Thank you in advance


no need to remove just use index commands. if the card is placed first in the slots use:

nvflash --protectoff and when prompted select card 0 and then after that is finished type:

nvflash --index=0 whateverbiosname.rom and that will flash the first card. you should still disable sli but you dont need to remove a card. if you are flashing the card in the second slot replace 0 with 1. backup your bios always and you can try the bios from the first card and if it rejects the bios then mod the newer cards bios but *do not use codes -4 -5 -6 to flash.* That way it does not override that bios if it is indeed the wrong bios. a 750w is more than enough.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, my 660 DCU II arrives in a few days and I was wondering what sort of average overclock I should expect without touching the voltage? Coming from a Radeon card I don't have much experience with anything from Nvidia


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey guys, my 660 DCU II arrives in a few days and I was wondering what sort of average overclock I should expect without touching the voltage? Coming from a Radeon card I don't have much experience with anything from Nvidia


it varies from card to card but its okay to expect +80 core +20 mem. maybe more maybe less.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> 1. I'd remove the old card and unlock the new card separately so nothing bad can happen.
> 2. If they are different cards/ bios you will have to pull the bios off of the new card and unlock it.
> 3. As long as you have a decent psu you should be fine. I'm running my sli setup off of a sea sonic x650 and I have no problems at all.
> 
> Oh and have fun with your new setup, I think you'll be impressed by theses cards in sli. I'm still impressed with mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no need to remove just use index commands. if the card is placed first in the slots use:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff and when prompted select card 0 and then after that is finished type:
> 
> nvflash --index=0 whateverbiosname.rom and that will flash the first card. you should still disable sli but you dont need to remove a card. if you are flashing the card in the second slot replace 0 with 1. backup your bios always and you can try the bios from the first card and if it rejects the bios then mod the newer cards bios but *do not use codes -4 -5 -6 to flash.* That way it does not override that bios if it is indeed the wrong bios. a 750w is more than enough.


Thank you both. I actually can't wait for it to come. I may swap the cards for unlocking, or I may put them both in and disable sli until the new one is unlocked, depends on how i feel after work. Thank you both again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Thank you both. I actually can't wait for it to come. I may swap the cards for unlocking, or I may put them both in and disable sli until the new one is unlocked, depends on how i feel after work. Thank you both again!


not a problem.


----------



## limb0tic

has anyone seen improvements in performance with the new 337.50 drivers?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> has anyone seen improvements in performance with the new 337.50 drivers?


thats still beta so many haven't used it yet. as for me my gtx 770 doesn't like any driver above 334.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> has anyone seen improvements in performance with the new 337.50 drivers?


oh the Wonder Drivers! Just played all the new Carrie Assault maps in BF4 64p server and I can definitely confirm this driver are working pretty nice on my SLI GTX 660s, playing on ultra and 4xmsaa I was averaging 90 - 110+ fps when with previous drivers it was 75 - 85 on those maps and the game is much more smoother now.
I did see more CPU usage in all 4 core as this drivers are designed to remove any CPU bottlenecks, the cards were running hotter than usual as expected since they are working harder now, the top card used to hover around 76c and it reached 80c after 45mins and that right there worries me a little..


----------



## Kurisu318

Hey guys like SnipaRIII I'm getting the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets" error if I could get some help with this I'd appreciate it. Here is my bios file,

GK106.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurisu318*
> 
> Hey guys like SnipaRIII I'm getting the "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets" error if I could get some help with this I'd appreciate it. Here is my bios file,
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file


tell me the product number for this card as i think i have the same one and this one is a pain in the arse to oc. also is it samsung memory?


----------



## Kurisu318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> tell me the product number for this card as i think i have the same one and this one is a pain in the arse to oc. also is it samsung memory?


GV-N660OC-2GD, if you are refring to the system memory yes it is samsung.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurisu318*
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD, if you are refring to the system memory yes it is samsung.


yeah i will give you my bios for it and it will allow you to boost to 1188MHz but other than that you cant go too much higher than stock and i think it is because of the voltage controller on that card. it has to be hard modded.

xg.zip 122k .zip file
 it may however boost higher for you and you may be able to oc the mem but i told you 1188 so you dont have too high expectations.


----------



## Kurisu318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i will give you my bios for it and it will allow you to boost to 1188MHz but other than that you cant go too much higher than stock and i think it is because of the voltage controller on that card. it has to be hard modded.
> 
> xg.zip 122k .zip file
> it may however boost higher for you and you may be able to oc the mem but i told you 1188 so you dont have too high expectations.


Ok thanks man I'll let ya know if I manage to get higher


----------



## fearless1964

Hey guys.
Finally got my new GTX 660 installed and unlocked. SLI is enabled, but now it seems my overclock settings in Afterburner doesn't play well with the new card. Is there a way to clock the cards individually? I got my old card maxed out as far as it could go, but I want to tinker with the settings for the new card while still keeping the settings for the old card. I got a small boost in Heaven score in windowed mode, but it crashes when I put it in fullscreen. Anyone know why it does that? I know these cards can do more, I just want to see it in Heaven if it's possible. Thanks

EDIT: Disregard that first question, I read the SLI FAQ and saw that it'll apply the same settings to both cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Finally got my new GTX 660 installed and unlocked. SLI is enabled, but now it seems my overclock settings in Afterburner doesn't play well with the new card. Is there a way to clock the cards individually? I got my old card maxed out as far as it could go, but I want to tinker with the settings for the new card while still keeping the settings for the old card. I got a small boost in Heaven score in windowed mode, but it crashes when I put it in fullscreen. Anyone know why it does that? I know these cards can do more, I just want to see it in Heaven if it's possible. Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Disregard that first question, I read the SLI FAQ and saw that it'll apply the same settings to both cards.


did you oc them to the same specs? thats the best way to do it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, just got my 660 today. I have managed to overclock the core to 1140mhz on stock voltage. I was wondering if I was to add voltage, what exactly are the safest limits?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my 660 today. I have managed to overclock the core to 1140mhz on stock voltage. I was wondering if I was to add voltage, what exactly are the safest limits?


whatever you can do without burning the card


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you oc them to the same specs? thats the best way to do it.


Yeah, in Afterburner they both have to same specs, power limit pushed to 170%, -13 core clock, and + 300 memory clock. Those were my old card's max stable settings. I try not to mess with the core voltage since I'm not sure how it works. Do you think I should bump it up?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Yeah, in Afterburner they both have to same specs, power limit pushed to 170%, -13 core clock, and + 300 memory clock. Those were my old card's max stable settings. I try not to mess with the core voltage since I'm not sure how it works. Do you think I should bump it up?


i mean if one card is a lot higher in specs then it shouldn't be oc'ed much and the second card should be oc'ed enough to match. say 1140MHz on both cards core and 1802 on both cards mem clocks.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i mean if one card is a lot higher in specs then it shouldn't be oc'ed much and the second card should be oc'ed enough to match. say 1140MHz on both cards core and 1802 on both cards mem clocks.


I see, well I'll be playing around with it after work, I'll keep you posted, thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> I see, well I'll be playing around with it after work, I'll keep you posted, thanks.


definitely try it. use gpu-z to make sure the clocks match.


----------



## Exit82guy

Can anyone please tell explain this to me ...

I'm getting "cannot open bio file" Bio file is in nvflash folder

biocannotopen.PNG 41k .PNG file


----------



## Kurisu318

Hey djtrotlleboi thanks for your help yesterday, sadly the bios didn't work when I booted up my pc I got lines across the screen and bsod after windows logo I was able to flash my original bios back onto the card useing my onboard vga and everythings back to normal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurisu318*
> 
> Hey djtrotlleboi thanks for your help yesterday, sadly the bios didn't work when I booted up my pc I got lines across the screen and bsod after windows logo I was able to flash my original bios back onto the card useing my onboard vga and everythings back to normal.


ok then your card doesn't like more voltage. as i said these gigabyte cards suck for this mod.


----------



## aronh17

Hey DJ, I have an EVGA GTX 660 FTW w/ACX cooler and I'm getting this issue of not finding the voltage offsets. I had the beta drivers and reverted back to the latest drivers with a fresh install and still no avail. After the fresh install I grabbed the BIOS right away. I was wondering if you can flash it for me. I used Kepler BIOS tweaker, and had the power target at 170% and the voltage at 1.212, but it felt like something wasn't right. If you get to it, thanks in advance. I also have it backed up for unforeseen issues.

GK106.zip 57k .zip file
 Edit: Also I have a question, will this BIOS mod stick during driver updates?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Hey DJ, I have an EVGA GTX 660 FTW w/ACX cooler and I'm getting this issue of not finding the voltage offsets. I had the beta drivers and reverted back to the latest drivers with a fresh install and still no avail. After the fresh install I grabbed the BIOS right away. I was wondering if you can flash it for me. I used Kepler BIOS tweaker, and had the power target at 170% and the voltage at 1.212, but it felt like something wasn't right. If you get to it, thanks in advance. I also have it backed up for unforeseen issues.
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> Edit: Also I have a question, will this BIOS mod stick during driver updates?


give this a try and let me know how it works. do not add any voltage and test it without editing the power limit first.

GK1065.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## fearless1964

Alright, after clearing all of my profiles (and even switching from Afterburner to Precision), I finally got my rig to finish 10 fullscreen benchmarks without crashing & burning. Do these scores look about right?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/35uy2h80njf3bro/SLI-Heaven.png


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Alright, after clearing all of my profiles (and even switching from Afterburner to Precision), I finally got my rig to finish 10 fullscreen benchmarks without crashing & burning. Do these scores look about right?
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/35uy2h80njf3bro/SLI-Heaven.png


thats better than my 770 lol a lot better.


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats better than my 770 lol a lot better.


Really? Damn. Well it was your help that did it, so thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Really? Damn. Well it was your help that did it, so thank you!


not a problem i love helping out. my score was 1008


----------



## fearless1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not a problem i love helping out. my score was 1008


Wow, I heard these 660 cards were good in SLI, but I'd never think it would score higher than any 700 series card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearless1964*
> 
> Wow, I heard these 660 cards were good in SLI, but I'd never think it would score higher than any 700 series card.


yeah they do which makes me want to pull my 660's off the shelf and put them back in lol.


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give this a try and let me know how it works. do not add any voltage and test it without editing the power limit first.
> 
> GK1065.zip 115k .zip file


I tried it on the latest 335.23 driver and the GPU didn't load on reboot. I reset all overclock settings before I did it too, so I'm not sure what I missed. I flashed it by typing Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom after renaming your file to 660.rom, any tips?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> I tried it on the latest 335.23 driver and the GPU didn't load on reboot. I reset all overclock settings before I did it too, so I'm not sure what I missed. I flashed it by typing Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom after renaming your file to 660.rom, any tips?


dont use -4 -5 -6 in the command and its a beta driver try reinstalling with a clean install


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont use -4 -5 -6 in the command and its a beta driver try reinstalling with a clean install


Not sure what you meant by it's a beta driver, I was assuming you meant the rom goes with a beta driver, because 335.23 is stable which is the rom I gave you. Anyways, I freshly installed the latest beta driver and flashed it without -4 -5 -6 and it's still not loading the GPU on boot.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Hey DJ, I have an EVGA GTX 660 FTW w/ACX cooler and I'm getting this issue of not finding the voltage offsets. I had the beta drivers and reverted back to the latest drivers with a fresh install and still no avail. After the fresh install I grabbed the BIOS right away. I was wondering if you can flash it for me. I used Kepler BIOS tweaker, and had the power target at 170% and the voltage at 1.212, but it felt like something wasn't right. If you get to it, thanks in advance. I also have it backed up for unforeseen issues.
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> Edit: Also I have a question, will this BIOS mod stick during driver updates?


Same issue here, We seem to have odd ball cards. If we change the TDP/ Power target it doesnt make any difference to overclockablilty so until someone can make a fix we are stuck >_<


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Same issue here, We seem to have odd ball cards. If we change the TDP/ Power target it doesnt make any difference to overclockablilty so until someone can make a fix we are stuck >_<


Do you have the 660 FTW w/ACX cooler? Because it's relatively new as it has the ACX cooler found on the 700 series GPUs.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Do you have the 660 FTW w/ACX cooler? Because it's relatively new as it has the ACX cooler found on the 700 series GPUs.


Yes i do!


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Yes i do!


It's such a good GPU, I hope we can get this sorted because it could be much better. I think I'm onto something though.


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont use -4 -5 -6 in the command and its a beta driver try reinstalling with a clean install


Okay DJ, I looked into this issue a bit, and according to Kepler BIOS Tweaker it's something to do with the power setup. Whenever the percentages on the right are lower than the left side, it causes the driver not to load. The picture is comparing your new BIOS on the left, and my tweaking of it on the right to make it work. As you can see on the right side of the power numbers, I had to increase to equal or be greater than the left percentages. Without this, it will not boot the GPU.
But no matter what I do, whenever I increase the power target, it always maxes it out. Whether it be stock clock or overclock. At 110% it runs maxed and is power limited on GPU-Z, and when I do 150% it maxes again, I'm not quite sure what's going on.

Edit: DJ, your BIOS is now working with my slight tweak even in BF3 where it uses a ton of the GPU it was staying at the clock speed and only hitting the power limit slightly. I see how this works now.


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Yes i do!


Alright Electrowolf, I have one running for our GPUs. It actually netted me the highest 3DMark11 score on the comparable systems that are on my specs. I'm not sure if driver version matters, which I doubt it does. Anyways I'm going to test this thing for a few days to make sure it's stable and works. If I find it's stable, I may just leave it, or I may bump the clock speed up further. On Arma 3 my power usage sits around 85% while the GPU clock speed is 1293 MHz, so I may squeeze a bit more because I play it more than anything else. When flashing don't use the -4 -5 -6 like DJ said. And leave the power target alone in whatever you use to overclock, should work as is.

ROM.zip 58k .zip file


3DMark11 score with new BIOS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8218850


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Not sure what you meant by it's a beta driver, I was assuming you meant the rom goes with a beta driver, because 335.23 is stable which is the rom I gave you. Anyways, I freshly installed the latest beta driver and flashed it without -4 -5 -6 and it's still not loading the GPU on boot.


i meant the driver is a crappy one and gives me issues and that one is not a stable one wether they marked it stable or not. i cant even do a proper clean install with that driver. also note your power limit is not what you think it is. 100% is more like 134% and your tdp is a lot higher but that value you see in that kbt pic isn't featured in kepler 1.27 in that format so my mistake for the value being backwards but either way i hate 335 and i cant install the driver properly and this is with a stock 770(that may or may not be on speed).

check this out others are having issues as well

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/204rwe/warning_for_nvidia_users_geforce_33523_driver/%5B/URL

and more

https://plus.google.com/+TimFisher/posts/QA272LpgLVQ

plus whats worse with this driver is that when i clean installed 334 it still keeps 335 installed. btw my 660's have the right field lower than the left and they run just fine.


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> snip


Yeah I get what you mean. Basically my main power target is now very high and I should just leave it at 100%, which is working currently. I've had no issues with that driver but I'm on beta now anyways. And it was just that the right field was way lower than the left and it wouldn't work, idk. Either way it's running fine currently, so thanks a ton.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Alright Electrowolf, I have one running for our GPUs. It actually netted me the highest 3DMark11 score on the comparable systems that are on my specs. I'm not sure if driver version matters, which I doubt it does. Anyways I'm going to test this thing for a few days to make sure it's stable and works. If I find it's stable, I may just leave it, or I may bump the clock speed up further. On Arma 3 my power usage sits around 85% while the GPU clock speed is 1293 MHz, so I may squeeze a bit more because I play it more than anything else. When flashing don't use the -4 -5 -6 like DJ said. And leave the power target alone in whatever you use to overclock, should work as is.
> 
> ROM.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 score with new BIOS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8218850


So what turned out to be the solution? Walk me through KBT 1.27. The steps, im wary of DL modded bios, not cus I don't trust u just Im paranoid lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Yeah I get what you mean. Basically my main power target is now very high and I should just leave it at 100%, which is working currently. I've had no issues with that driver but I'm on beta now anyways. And it was just that the right field was way lower than the left and it wouldn't work, idk. Either way it's running fine currently, so thanks a ton.


yes leave it on 100% as i already have it at like 140% in the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> So what turned out to be the solution? Walk me through KBT 1.27. The steps, im wary of DL modded bios, not cus I don't trust u just Im paranoid lol.


i actually gave a brief little explanation of kbt 1.27 in this thread like within the last 30 pages or it may be in this thread in the last 30 pages: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/7490

edit: here is the basics but the walkthrough i gave someone is in this thread or the other thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> So what turned out to be the solution? Walk me through KBT 1.27. The steps, im wary of DL modded bios, not cus I don't trust u just Im paranoid lol.


I'm using KBT v1.25 because it shows the only two tables you need for power control, but that's just preference. Aside from having to tweak once more and tone down my clock speed to 1254 MHz, it's running so much better. No more being power capped and the clock speed running way too low. But to see what fixed it go up and look at the two pictures I compared side by side, the right one is the one that fixed the issues, and thanks to DJ for setting the power high on 100% as is so you don't have to raise the power target, it's great now. Thanks again for your help DJ.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> I'm using KBT v1.25 because it shows the only two tables you need for power control, but that's just preference. Aside from having to tweak once more and tone down my clock speed to 1254 MHz, it's running so much better. No more being power capped and the clock speed running way too low. But to see what fixed it go up and look at the two pictures I compared side by side, the right one is the one that fixed the issues, and thanks to DJ for setting the power high on 100% as is so you don't have to raise the power target, it's great now. Thanks again for your help DJ.


no problem. btw those aren't the only 2 you need but they are the only 2 inexperienced users should touch. I modified your whole table, as i do everyone's when i mod their bios as i found that increasing the power draw also increased the stability of the cards. i raised your tdp, power draw from pci rails, as well as psu, and increased your power limit. now granted you could do some of that in the overclocking software, people may think their mod didn't work if they didn't know better and so its better done in the bios so that the card runs as it should. increasing power draw is vital to a card with only one 6pin input as you need more headroom.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi guys I'm trying to mod my bios on my 660 like in the original post, but when I do step 3 and navigate to the nvflash folder, it keeps saying that my checksum is bad? anyone know what this means?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi guys I'm trying to mod my bios on my 660 like in the original post, but when I do step 3 and navigate to the nvflash folder, it keeps saying that my checksum is bad? anyone know what this means?


it means the bios is corrupted. pull a new one and try again.


----------



## MrSharkington

It still seems to be saying it for some reason, not sure why


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> It still seems to be saying it for some reason, not sure why


then use kepler bios tweaker as that might not have your bios configured properly


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then use kepler bios tweaker as that might not have your bios configured properly


Is there a guide on what exactly I do in the bios tweaker? I have pretty much no experience with this, though it seems to say my checksum is fine in it, yet in nvflash it still says that the checksum is bad


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Is there a guide on what exactly I do in the bios tweaker? I have pretty much no experience with this, though it seems to say my checksum is fine in it, yet in nvflash it still says that the checksum is bad


i walked somebody through it in this tread or the 600 series unlocked club but heres something to tell you the basics of each tab.


----------



## SnipaRIII

So after a week of testing, I can say that this minor bios mod has given the card a nice performance boost. Stable at 1228 core but I was unable to get much more on the memory (elpida) from the start. Much thanks again to DJ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnipaRIII*
> 
> So after a week of testing, I can say that this minor bios mod has given the card a nice performance boost. Stable at 1228 core but I was unable to get much more on the memory (elpida) from the start. Much thanks again to DJ...


awesome and no problem.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just post the bios and i will do it whenever i am online.


Hey, do I _NEED_ GPUZ 0.6.9 to download my bios? 0.7.7 refuses do it.

Nevermind, tried 0.6.9, same problem. "bios reading is not supported on this device."


----------



## MadGoat

Alright, I've noticed my card wont keep at 1215 at heavy load... say Valley bench and whatnot. But I know it's stable @ 1215 for full tilt. I've tried my best to understand this Keplar Bios Tweaker... but its just not making sense.

Might DJ or someone help me understand what the power table and what not is? Below are some pics of my current modded BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Hey, do I NEED GPUZ 0.6.9 to download my bios? 0.7.7 refuses do it.
> 
> Nevermind, tried 0.6.9, same problem. "bios reading is not supported on this device."


you can use kepler bios tweaker 1.26 in the same folder as nvflash and pull the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Alright, I've noticed my card wont keep at 1215 at heavy load... say Valley bench and whatnot. But I know it's stable @ 1215 for full tilt. I've tried my best to understand this Keplar Bios Tweaker... but its just not making sense.
> 
> Might DJ or someone help me understand what the power table and what not is? Below are some pics of my current modded BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


check out my brief explanation of kbt http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means here its all the same and then reference these pics for power table, actual numbers vary but you can tell pcie value as it carries similar values in the table


----------



## Bakarn65

Hey, im trying to do this Bios mod but i use windows 8 so when i try to write "cd desktop" in the cmd it says that it cant find it, is there any other command for windows 8 or is it not doable at all? do you know if there will be any more troubles along the way? thanks


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Press Windows Key + R and type cmd, press enter and do the steps there.

You are probably trying to use one that is in a different location.


----------



## Bakarn65

ok so i did this mod but it doesnt seem to have done anything when i watch the voltage :/ any ideas?


----------



## Bakarn65

ok so i did this mod but it doesnt seem to have done anything when i watch the voltage :/ any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bakarn65*
> 
> ok so i did this mod but it doesnt seem to have done anything when i watch the voltage :/ any ideas?


raise power limit. it wont do it from the normal setting unless you altered the power table.


----------



## Bakarn65

Can i do this in afterburner? or do i need a bios tweaker? In afterburner it doesnt seem to go over 110% from what i can see.


----------



## Bakarn65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> raise power limit. it wont do it from the normal setting unless you altered the power table.


Can i do this in afterburner? or do i need a bios tweaker? In afterburner it doesnt seem to go over 110% from what i can see.


----------



## BearOnPC

I recently flashed my bios with NVflash like above so i could unlock the fan speed and power limit , but now the Display driver keeps crashing in alot of games alt tabbing me out and crashing the game (except cod4 strangly) should i reflash my gtx 660 with the orginal bios which i kept a copy of or is there a fix to this.


----------



## brett2007

I had the same Issue with the flash. I tweaked the the flash to make it stable for bf4 and cod. here it is.

660.zip 56k .zip file


the boost clock limit was too high. I set it to max at 1202 mhz as for some reason BF4 crashes beyond that. probably due to instability.
I have mine set at 1201 mhz core and +500 mhz on the vram. and its stable. just run heaven and make sure yours doesnt go past 1201 mhz. might need to adjust in precision x.
Ill repost If i figure out how to get past 1200 mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> I recently flashed my bios with NVflash like above so i could unlock the fan speed and power limit , but now the Display driver keeps crashing in alot of games alt tabbing me out and crashing the game (except cod4 strangly) should i reflash my gtx 660 with the orginal bios which i kept a copy of or is there a fix to this.


do a clean install of the drivers as sometimes they corrupt from a flash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> I had the same Issue with the flash. I tweaked the the flash to make it stable for bf4 and cod. here it is.
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> the boost clock limit was too high. I set it to max at 1202 mhz as for some reason BF4 crashes beyond that. probably due to instability.
> I have mine set at 1201 mhz core and +500 mhz on the vram. and its stable. just run heaven and make sure yours doesnt go past 1201 mhz. might need to adjust in precision x.
> Ill repost If i figure out how to get past 1200 mhz.


is that your bios or his bios beacause he might not have the same card and if its not the same card that bios is a bad idea. they can have the same name and different pci subsystems.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do a clean install of the drivers as sometimes they corrupt from a flash.
> is that your bios or his bios beacause he might not have the same card and if its not the same card that bios is a bad idea. they can have the same name and different pci subsystems.


didnt think about that. Its my bios. I have the evga gtx 660 SC.Just upload your bios and I can tweak it for you. Or you can just go into the boost clock table with the tweek tool and lower it to 1201 max. you can still go over that clock, but it wont spike over 1201 unless you set the gpu clock offset to higher then stock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> didnt think about that. Its my bios. I have the evga gtx 660 SC.Just upload your bios and I can tweak it for you. Or you can just go into the boost clock table with the tweek tool and lower it to 1201 max. you can still go over that clock, but it wont spike over 1201 unless you set the gpu clock offset to higher then stock.


he should try a driver reinstall first to be sure or else you can cut his potential performance. make sure he selects clean install.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he should try a driver reinstall first to be sure or else you can cut his potential performance. make sure he selects clean install.


Yeah I understand what your saying. The only thing Im editing is the boost clock table. The reason is my card was not stable past 1230 mhz in bf4. So even if you lowered the clock speed, it would still spike to 1267 regardless. So if you lower that to 1202. then It will not spike past that unless you increase the clock manually with precision x. So I cant see how it will have any impact on performance, as he can overclock it as high as he can get it stable to, he just will not have coreclock spikes past 1200 mhz on a stock clock. Get what Im saying?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Yeah I understand what your saying. The only thing Im editing is the boost clock table. The reason is my card was not stable past 1230 mhz in bf4. So even if you lowered the clock speed, it would still spike to 1267 regardless. So if you lower that to 1202. then It will not spike past that unless you increase the clock manually with precision x. So I cant see how it will have any impact on performance, as he can overclock it as high as he can get it stable to, he just will not have coreclock spikes past 1200 mhz on a stock clock. Get what Im saying?


because again he can boost past 1202 but lowering the clock in that fashion causes the card to require more power. if you want to limit boost from passing a point use the boost limit on the first page. as your way will require 1212 to run 1176MHz and for the record the boost table affects normal clock voltage thats why i say that. that means he will have to oc to get the max when he can use it as is. that is the point of the bios mod. modding it and then not having to mod it again.


----------



## brian192168

followed steps exactly ever4ything worked restarted computer to see if it worked and screens black and cant do anything.... how do i reset the bios on the gpu to be able to see display??


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Do you have onboard video?


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> because again he can boost past 1202 but lowering the clock in that fashion causes the card to require more power. if you want to limit boost from passing a point use the boost limit on the first page. as your way will require 1212 to run 1176MHz and for the record the boost table affects normal clock voltage thats why i say that. that means he will have to oc to get the max when he can use it as is. that is the point of the bios mod. modding it and then not having to mod it again.


ok now i get what your saying. thanks


----------



## BearOnPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> I had the same Issue with the flash. I tweaked the the flash to make it stable for bf4 and cod. here it is.
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> the boost clock limit was too high. I set it to max at 1202 mhz as for some reason BF4 crashes beyond that. probably due to instability.
> I have mine set at 1201 mhz core and +500 mhz on the vram. and its stable. just run heaven and make sure yours doesnt go past 1201 mhz. might need to adjust in precision x.
> Ill repost If i figure out how to get past 1200 mhz.


I just figured that out last night i underclocked my gpu though by about 150mhz and now it seems to be running stable at stock clock, im not sure if it is if not ill try your bios rom providing we have the same card : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gvq4/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> I just figured that out last night i underclocked my gpu though by about 150mhz and now it seems to be running stable at stock clock, im not sure if it is if not ill try your bios rom providing we have the same card : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gvq4/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> ok now i get what your saying. thanks


also you are cheating yourself with that bios as well. take your stock bios and apply the same power/voltage table changes and dont mess with the boost table but on that first page apply boost limit. you will see a difference. well the amount of difference also depends on how you oc and wht you are using your card for but this way you will be able to push higher if you choose.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> I just figured that out last night i underclocked my gpu though by about 150mhz and now it seems to be running stable at stock clock, im not sure if it is if not ill try your bios rom providing we have the same card : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gvq4/


Just upload your bios and ill fix it and reupload it. Wont take me long. All it is is max boost setting


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Just upload your bios and ill fix it and reupload it. Wont take me long. All it is is max boost setting


thank you i will be modding bios'es again but currently in elder scrolls online trying to gain vamp status. reminds me of skyrims dawnguard dlc.


----------



## BearOnPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Just upload your bios and ill fix it and reupload it. Wont take me long. All it is is max boost setting


Ok here

ROM.zip 197k .zip file
 just do this so i have a last resort, i think im fine now though ive had good stability after completely uninstalling and then reinstalling the Nivida drivers using Display Driver Unistaller. No crashes in the 2 games (Cod4 and ARMA2 OA) it was crashing most in up to know. Also i provided what i think is the stock original bios as a refrence for when your changing the boost clock which is called 660.rom and the current unlocked one with all the nice 170% power limit etc. is named GK106.rom , the one i need editing. Hope that wasnt patronizing for you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> Ok here
> 
> ROM.zip 197k .zip file
> just do this so i have a last resort, i think im fine now though ive had good stability after completely uninstalling and then reinstalling the Nivida drivers using Display Driver Unistaller. No crashes in the 2 games (Cod4 and ARMA2 OA) it was crashing most in up to know. Also i provided what i think is the stock original bios as a refrence for when your changing the boost clock which is called 660.rom and the current unlocked one with all the nice 170% power limit etc. is named GK106.rom , the one i need editing. Hope that wasnt patronizing for you.


 ROM.zip 114k .zip file
 i just brought the boost limit to 1228 try that and tell me if thats good enough


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> Ok here
> 
> ROM.zip 197k .zip file
> just do this so i have a last resort, i think im fine now though ive had good stability after completely uninstalling and then reinstalling the Nivida drivers using Display Driver Unistaller. No crashes in the 2 games (Cod4 and ARMA2 OA) it was crashing most in up to know. Also i provided what i think is the stock original bios as a refrence for when your changing the boost clock which is called 660.rom and the current unlocked one with all the nice 170% power limit etc. is named GK106.rom , the one i need editing. Hope that wasnt patronizing for you.


 GK106.zip 56k .zip file


there you are sir. just rename it to 660.rom
its unlocked already so just follow the flashing procedure in the original post.
You should not have to downclock with this at all.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ROM.zip 114k .zip file
> i just brought the boost limit to 1228 try that and tell me if thats good enough


dang you beat me to it lol
Ill let you handle this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> dang you beat me to it lol
> Ill let you handle this.


lol i wanted to leave it to you but he was online waiting so i figured i would just find his max stable clock starting by limiting to 1228. did you try that method yet?


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i wanted to leave it to you but he was online waiting so i figured i would just find his max stable clock starting by limiting to 1228. did you try that method yet?


Yeah did the same. Just set it to 1201 bf4 is insane on hardware and that should be fairly stable. 1228 should work. But its like 1fps diffrence if that and the gpu temp gets up in the 70* range so i went to 1201.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Yeah did the same. Just set it to 1201 bf4 is insane on hardware and that should be fairly stable. 1228 should work. But its like 1fps diffrence if that and the gpu temp gets up in the 70* range so i went to 1201.


settle for the midpoint. the safe point i use for everyone is 1215MHz


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> settle for the midpoint. the safe point i use for everyone is 1215MHz


No offense buts 14 mhz diffrence it will run exactly the same. And if its not stable at 1215 he will be flashing again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> No offense buts 14 mhz diffrence it will run exactly the same. And if its not stable at 1215 he will be flashing again.


thats not the point. you try as high as you can go and then once you find out thats stable you lift a little higher. etc etc. and his is at 1228 i was telling you to try that instead of cheating yourself at 1202. every little bit counts. you know start with a penny to make a dollar. and 1215 is always stable.

better yet read the last 30 pages of this thread and this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/7490#post_22111982 i know what i am doing.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats not the point. you try as high as you can go and then once you find out thats stable you lift a little higher. etc etc. and his is at 1228 i was telling you to try that instead of cheating yourself at 1202. every little bit counts. you know start with a penny to make a dollar. and 1215 is always stable.
> 
> better yet read the last 30 pages of this thread and this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/7490#post_22111982 i know what i am doing.


Dude, Im not reading 30 pages. Im not arguing with you over 13 mhz. 1215 may or may not be stable. I dont really care at this point. 1228 is not in bf4. this is what my overclock is for and since bf4 bakes your hardware I didnt deem it necessary to walk the the very ragged edge of stability for .1 fps as they constantly change that game and 1 month from now 1215 may not be stable. Its the heat that is the Issue here. and once the card steps down the voltage to save itself from heat..... crash. bf4 maxes out 4.5 ghz I7's. So i like to leave a tinny bit of headroom for further changes. So as i said, this is not a once size fits all or a max overclock. It is a stable overclock that will maintain full boost for atleast 2 hours. Im not trying to promote it or say yours is wrong. the guy asked for help and I am willing to help. If you have a better solution for bf4, be my guest.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Dude, Im not reading 30 pages. Im not arguing with you over 13 mhz. 1215 may or may not be stable. I dont really care at this point. 1228 is not in bf4. this is what my overclock is for and since bf4 bakes your hardware I didnt deem it necessary to walk the the very ragged edge of stability for .1 fps as they constantly change that game and 1 month from now 1215 may not be stable. Its the heat that is the Issue here. and once the card steps down the voltage to save itself from heat..... crash. bf4 maxes out 4.5 ghz I7's. So i like to leave a tinny bit of headroom for further changes. So as i said, this is not a once size fits all or a max overclock. It is a stable overclock that will maintain full boost for atleast 2 hours. Im not trying to promote it or say yours is wrong. the guy asked for help and I am willing to help. If you have a better solution for bf4, be my guest.


you have headroom as you can go higher and i'm not arguing with you i am telling you for a fact these 660's can go higher and that 1215 is the lowest you should limit. i have been modding the bios and that 13MHz helps especially since there is something about kepler that likes that number. i am really telling you dont limit yourself and you wont be walking on the edge of stability but as i have more bios'es to mod i really am done with this.


----------



## aronh17

DJ, is the 1212.5 voltage the max I should use? I'm at a 1253 MHz stable clock, it's running great.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> DJ, is the 1212.5 voltage the max I should use? I'm at a 1253 MHz stable clock, it's running great.


keep running it as it is stable. i said 1215 is where you start at to start finding stability if you dont have it as it will always be stable. 1253 is perfect for you as that should come out to 1254 which you want it to stay on that stupid 13MHz design that kepler loves so much. funny for my 770 every 13MHz got me another 70 points on 3dmark11 and 20+ for firestrike.


----------



## brian192168

nope used an other graphics card works fine my gtx 660 graphics card jsut isnt working whent ry to use it the screens all discolored and what not... guess its broke guess ill order new one


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian192168*
> 
> nope used an other graphics card works fine my gtx 660 graphics card jsut isnt working whent ry to use it the screens all discolored and what not... guess its broke guess ill order new one


even at stock? reinstall the gpu driver using the custom install clean install option and reflash the bios. usually artifacting is a sign of not enough power.


----------



## darkrid3r

Hello over clockers, I am new to overclocking anything, but tech savy.

Currently I have been playing with a 660 GTX just for fun.

When I run kgb 660.rom unlock I get the following.

Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0600

BIOS end found f5ff

Checksum: Good! e7

Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0

Found power offsets 84fa

Found fan offsets 858c

Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

This is an ASUS card by the way. Even after a reset to defaults and a reboot, I get the same results.
Newest drivers as well.

Any advice?


----------



## mfdoom7

help guys to choose gpu http://www.overclock.net/t/1482971/gtx-660-question


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep running it as it is stable. i said 1215 is where you start at to start finding stability if you dont have it as it will always be stable. 1253 is perfect for you as that should come out to 1254 which you want it to stay on that stupid 13MHz design that kepler loves so much. funny for my 770 every 13MHz got me another 70 points on 3dmark11 and 20+ for firestrike.


Yeah I was just asking if 1212.5 voltage is the most I should use, because on KBT v1.27 it can go even higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrid3r*
> 
> Hello over clockers, I am new to overclocking anything, but tech savy.
> 
> Currently I have been playing with a 660 GTX just for fun.
> 
> When I run kgb 660.rom unlock I get the following.
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> 
> BIOS end found f5ff
> 
> Checksum: Good! e7
> 
> Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0
> 
> Found power offsets 84fa
> 
> Found fan offsets 858c
> 
> Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.
> 
> This is an ASUS card by the way. Even after a reset to defaults and a reboot, I get the same results.
> Newest drivers as well.
> 
> Any advice?


kgb bytes use kepler bios tweaker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Yeah I was just asking if 1212.5 voltage is the most I should use, because on KBT v1.27 it can go even higher.


you wont get over 1212.5 as your card is hardware limited to 1212 max


----------



## darkrid3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kgb bytes use kepler bios tweaker.


I have to apologize here, but this means nothing to me. I already know this part. I read the output of the file.

How do I fix it so that it can read my voltages?
Or am I using the wrong tool?

Regards,
Darkrid3r


----------



## echeadle

Hey There!
I have a EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 video card and I just unlocked it with the instructions here and it worked and everything but
ever since I got this card i've had on and off issues with it locking up... going black.. then back to desktop with error saying
that it had become unresponsive but was successfully recovered... well after unlocking it i'm getting this almost immediately when starting the hair demo,
or really any game once it gets into it. I can do normal things like desktop actions, internet, video, etc... but anything where it has to really work this happens.

(I used to think it was running hot then freezing but now it is happening at normal temps around 35-40C

I'm RMAing my card to evga but I need to know if I can flash the bios back to the stats that it was at originally. does anyone know how to do that?
I'm just not sure how to lower that default clock down as I think they'll charge me if they have to work on it to get it back to spec.

If anyone has any ideas or even a flash that could bring this back to factory specs would be awesome

Also I have loved this card except for this issue that happens quite often with graphic intensive games... does anyone have a reccomendation of a different video card that would under 300 dollars and also would be an upgrade to the performance of this card?

thanks!
Eric


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrid3r*
> 
> I have to apologize here, but this means nothing to me. I already know this part. I read the output of the file.
> 
> How do I fix it so that it can read my voltages?
> Or am I using the wrong tool?
> 
> Regards,
> Darkrid3r


i just told you you are using the wrong tool i said use kepler bios tweaker. you open it and got you your voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echeadle*
> 
> Hey There!
> I have a EVGA 660 FTW Signature 2 video card and I just unlocked it with the instructions here and it worked and everything but
> ever since I got this card i've had on and off issues with it locking up... going black.. then back to desktop with error saying
> that it had become unresponsive but was successfully recovered... well after unlocking it i'm getting this almost immediately when starting the hair demo,
> or really any game once it gets into it. I can do normal things like desktop actions, internet, video, etc... but anything where it has to really work this happens.
> 
> (I used to think it was running hot then freezing but now it is happening at normal temps around 35-40C
> 
> I'm RMAing my card to evga but I need to know if I can flash the bios back to the stats that it was at originally. does anyone know how to do that?
> I'm just not sure how to lower that default clock down as I think they'll charge me if they have to work on it to get it back to spec.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas or even a flash that could bring this back to factory specs would be awesome
> 
> Also I have loved this card except for this issue that happens quite often with graphic intensive games... does anyone have a reccomendation of a different video card that would under 300 dollars and also would be an upgrade to the performance of this card?
> 
> thanks!
> Eric


that means your oc is to high and you need to limit boost. if rma'ing always revert to stock or they will tell you that you have voided warranty.


----------



## echeadle

Yeah I even underclocked it and it was still giving me this issue, and it was giving me this error right out of the box sometimes too... not as often as it is now but still..

My question is after I've unlocked it which increased the max VDDC, how do I revert these changes so that they will not notice that I've changed them.... because this was happening long before I OCd anything.

From my experience and all that I've read on this issue this should not be happening to me with this card.

What's the best way to tweak those limits back down to where they were? Kepler?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echeadle*
> 
> Yeah I even underclocked it and it was still giving me this issue, and it was giving me this error right out of the box sometimes too... not as often as it is now but still..
> 
> My question is after I've unlocked it which increased the max VDDC, how do I revert these changes so that they will not notice that I've changed them.... because this was happening long before I OCd anything.
> 
> From my experience and all that I've read on this issue this should not be happening to me with this card.
> 
> What's the best way to tweak those limits back down to where they were? Kepler?


flashing t6he original bios back. thats why you are supposed to back up the bios. you may have to go search http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/ for the bios if you did not back up the bios.


----------



## echeadle

Thanks for reply!
I did follow the instructions to a T
I saved the original that I renamed to 660.rom.
But didn't that process edit that rom?
To unlock it or was that a different bios that it put in there?


----------



## ltbuchanan1

A ton of knowledge on this thread, I've spent a couple hours pouring over this info, but still not seeing the issue I am having.

I see the Gigabyte cards may be a bit more sensitive to this than other brands. I have a GV-N660OC-2GD. I am not seeing any errors when I flash the bios as per page 1 of this thread. However, after reboot, my card is not being recognized by the OS (win 8.1). I get single monitor, reduced resolution, etc.

I can flash it back to stock BIOS pretty easily, and have now done this back and forth 3 cycles over.

Any ideas/thoughts? Should I just not bother with the bios mod on this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltbuchanan1*
> 
> A ton of knowledge on this thread, I've spent a couple hours pouring over this info, but still not seeing the issue I am having.
> 
> I see the Gigabyte cards may be a bit more sensitive to this than other brands. I have a GV-N660OC-2GD. I am not seeing any errors when I flash the bios as per page 1 of this thread. However, after reboot, my card is not being recognized by the OS (win 8.1). I get single monitor, reduced resolution, etc.
> 
> I can flash it back to stock BIOS pretty easily, and have now done this back and forth 3 cycles over.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts? Should I just not bother with the bios mod on this card?


i will give you the bios for it but it is uefi but you are supposed to back the bios up and then take another one and then mod the second one.


----------



## ltbuchanan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will give you the bios for it but it is uefi but you are supposed to back the bios up and then take another one and then mod the second one.


Thanks so much DJ. It is a UEFI board, ASRock Extreme 4.

Do you know if there is there a guide for flashing UEFI, which is different from the one listed on page 1? If not, I can go google it, no worries.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltbuchanan1*
> 
> Thanks so much DJ. It is a UEFI board, ASRock Extreme 4.
> 
> Do you know if there is there a guide for flashing UEFI, which is different from the one listed on page 1? If not, I can go google it, no worries.


its the same as normal bios'es

xgbackup.zip 122k .zip file
 this time dont forget to make a copy. and to be clear this card suxx with bios mods its better to not mod and grab a second one and run it in sli. lucky for you i am posting my ad for my gigabyte 660 and evga 660


----------



## ltbuchanan1

Thanks DJ. I did have the backup to safely restore to, so no worries there. I'll probably just leave my card stock then. My brother has the EVGA card of the same, he should not have the same issues I am having if he were to OC, would he?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltbuchanan1*
> 
> Thanks DJ. I did have the backup to safely restore to, so no worries there. I'll probably just leave my card stock then. My brother has the EVGA card of the same, he should not have the same issues I am having if he were to OC, would he?


as long as its not that one reference card with the 3069 pci subsystem number. that one wont oc either.


----------



## bluegizmo83

I'm looking to buy a new GPU and have a question maybe someone could help me with...

I can get a refurbished MSI GTX 660 (non-ti, non TF) for around $140, or a used MSI TF GTX 760 for around $210.

My question is, gaming performance wise, how would a bios modded overclocked 660 compare to a 760?

I only play games at 1366x768 resolution so I'm not worried about high-res...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new GPU and have a question maybe someone could help me with...
> 
> I can get a refurbished MSI GTX 660 (non-ti, non TF) for around $140, or a used MSI TF GTX 760 for around $210.
> 
> My question is, gaming performance wise, how would a bios modded overclocked 660 compare to a 760?
> 
> I only play games at 1366x768 resolution so I'm not worried about high-res...


eh i would go with the 760 as it is used and not refurbished and stronger so you could bios mod it to get even more performance.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Thanks for the reply, but I'm not sure I follow your logic...? A refurbished card is always a better option over a used card, because a refurbished card carries a 90 warranty.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I'm not sure I follow your logic...? A refurbished card is always a better option over a used card, because a refurbished card carries a 90 warranty.


but the 760 is a more recent card and so it probably still has its warranty as well as being the higher performer in this case as stated used over refurbished anyday.


----------



## Dude 760

Hey dj, do you do your thing on the 7 series cards too? I have moved up to a 760. Trying to figure out the tdp, it looks different.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/5080#post_22164534


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Hey dj, do you do your thing on the 7 series cards too? I have moved up to a 760. Trying to figure out the tdp, it looks different.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/5080#post_22164534


its the same its just a process it can be modded though.


----------



## legitring

I just did everything you said, when I restarted opened up nvidia hair and GPU Z
All it shows is this








http://i.imgur.com/Xnqp9d3.jpg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> I just did everything you said, when I restarted opened up nvidia hair and GPU Z
> All it shows is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Xnqp9d3.jpg


that looks good to me. is it stable? if so then you can start oc'ing if you want or sit back and enjoy the boost.


----------



## legitring

Actually I'm crashing everytime I load into elder scrolls online after I did this. Is there anyway I can fix this? I'm very new to overclocking. I'm using afterburner to turn everything down but my game is so choppy now. Anyone help please?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> Actually I'm crashing everytime I load into elder scrolls online after I did this. Is there anyway I can fix this? I'm very new to overclocking. I'm using afterburner to turn everything down but my game is so choppy now. Anyone help please?


bring the core clock down to 1215MHz and also bring the mem clock down a little. you are more than likely throttling from not enough power.


----------



## MrFart

Hi, Can someone help me ? I haven't been able to replace the damn BIOS so far (after many tries), I always get this :


My GPU info : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fydsa/

I don't know if you need it but my motherboard is an ASUS Gryphon Z87 with 1504 BIOS version, thanks in advance


----------



## legitring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bring the core clock down to 1215MHz and also bring the mem clock down a little. you are more than likely throttling from not enough power.


How do I bring all that down? I was running the game fine before all this just wanted a little more fps, I reset my bios and everything. Anyway I can reverse this and how can I bring the core clock down and the mem clock?
Can I reset all my gpu settings after flashing the bios, I reset my bios wouldnt that correct it or am i wrong?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> How do I bring all that down? I was running the game fine before all this just wanted a little more fps, I reset my bios and everything. Anyway I can reverse this and how can I bring the core clock down and the mem clock?
> Can I reset all my gpu settings after flashing the bios, I reset my bios wouldnt that correct it or am i wrong?


all you need to do is use kepler bios tweaker to bring the clock speed a little closer to stock. The mem clock tends to suck power like a vamp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Hi, Can someone help me ? I haven't been able to replace the damn BIOS so far (after many tries), I always get this :
> 
> 
> My GPU info : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fydsa/
> 
> I don't know if you need it but my motherboard is an ASUS Gryphon Z87 with 1504 BIOS version, thanks in advance


if you are using nvflash then you have to execute this code before you flash:

nvflash --protectoff

then you flash:

nvflash whateverbiosname.rom and it will flash.


----------



## legitring

Nothing works game keeps crashing. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7p8va/
This is really frustrating

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4396#bios This is my motherboard and bios download plage and i'm trying to flash it back but whenever I download one of those files there's no .rom file. I just want to get my bios back and my gpu back to stock clock speeds where I had no problems after doing this. This is the first time i've ever done this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> Nothing works game keeps crashing. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7p8va/
> This is really frustrating
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4396#bios This is my motherboard and bios download plage and i'm trying to flash it back but whenever I download one of those files there's no .rom file. I just want to get my bios back and my gpu back to stock clock speeds where I had no problems after doing this. This is the first time i've ever done this.


you have to rename the file extension to rom and also btw which card is this. that link is not for a gpu that link is for your motherboard are you trying to flash a motherboard bios? if so then that is your issue. a motherboards bios has nothing to do with your gpu. if you have this card you are better leaving it at stock http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov. besides i have a 770 for cheap see sig.


----------



## legitring

Oh I thought I had to flash to motherboard bios, i'm using gtx 660, so what do I have to do to flash the bios and get it back to normal?
Nvidia Geforce Gtx 660, i'm looking at your link which bios file should I download and should I just follow the instructions I did in the first place?
Looking at it NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 2GB - Board Manf: Gigabyte Tech
When I download the bios it just puts a file named N660O2GD.F12 in my folder. Do I rename it to rom at the end?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> Oh I thought I had to flash to motherboard bios, i'm using gtx 660, so what do I have to do to flash the bios and get it back to normal?
> Nvidia Geforce Gtx 660, i'm looking at your link which bios file should I download and should I just follow the instructions I did in the first place?
> Looking at it NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 - Board Manf: Gigabyte Tech - Revision: A1


which card specifically give me the card part number or product number. thats the first step.


----------



## legitring

How Can I find that? I been looking at the card theres a sticker but all it says is SN123651030120
I bought my computer from ibuypower all I got in order information is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 - 2GB - Single Card
Gigabyte Gtx 660- 2048mb GDDR5- Pci Express x16 Gen
Device ID: 10DE 11C0 354E1458
Part Number : 2030 0000
It looks like this one http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov
The other one has 500W minimum I have 450.


----------



## legitring

I've found http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145270/gigabyte-gtx660-2048-130409.html which has my part number. But are those the original files if so can you help me out to get back to the original bios please. Thanks alot for helping me.


----------



## MrFart

Thanks mate I looked up the error on google and found the solution








Unfortunately I had no success with 1.212 voltage whatsoever







it runs stable only if I set a very low overclock with that voltage, like +50 on core and +60 on memory (ofc power limit is set to its max value 170%), otherwise, if I try to go higher than that, say for example +100 on core only, the drivers crash or my screen freezes and stops responding after 5 seconds of Valley Benchmark and even Metro Last Light benchmark, so I tried 1.187 volts, it was the default voltage in KGB 0.6.2 (kgb.cfg), the max stable overclock I was able to squeeze is +145 on core and +150 on memory, not actually what I expected but atleast it is better than the stock BIOS configuration.

My power supply is a Corsair CX600 80+ Bronze, I guess 600 watts are plenty for this card to run at its absolute max clock speeds, aren't they ?


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you are using nvflash then you have to execute this code before you flash:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then you flash:
> 
> nvflash whateverbiosname.rom and it will flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate I looked up the error on google and found the solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I had no success with 1.212 voltage whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it runs stable only if I set a very low overclock with that voltage, like +50 on core and +60 on memory (ofc power limit is set to its max value 170%), otherwise, if I try to go higher than that, say for example +100 on core only, the drivers crash or my screen freezes and stops responding after 5 seconds of Valley Benchmark and even Metro Last Light benchmark, so I tried 1.187 volts, it was the default voltage in KGB 0.6.2 (kgb.cfg), the max stable overclock I was able to squeeze is +145 on core and +150 on memory, not actually what I expected but atleast it is better than the stock BIOS configuration.
> 
> My power supply is a Corsair CX600 80+ Bronze, I guess 600 watts are plenty for this card to run at its absolute max clock speeds, aren't they ?
> 
> omg I'm such a noobie when it comes to forums, please pardon the double post I just made --'
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> How Can I find that? I been looking at the card theres a sticker but all it says is SN123651030120
> I bought my computer from ibuypower all I got in order information is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 - 2GB - Single Card
> Gigabyte Gtx 660- 2048mb GDDR5- Pci Express x16 Gen
> Device ID: 10DE 11C0 354E1458
> Part Number : 2030 0000
> It looks like this one http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov
> The other one has 500W minimum I have 450.


i have the bios for the card so here you are. this card does not like extra voltage or oc's as i think it uses the ref design. recommendation use this bios to flash it back to stock.

gigabytebackup.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Thanks mate I looked up the error on google and found the solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I had no success with 1.212 voltage whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it runs stable only if I set a very low overclock with that voltage, like +50 on core and +60 on memory (ofc power limit is set to its max value 170%), otherwise, if I try to go higher than that, say for example +100 on core only, the drivers crash or my screen freezes and stops responding after 5 seconds of Valley Benchmark and even Metro Last Light benchmark, so I tried 1.187 volts, it was the default voltage in KGB 0.6.2 (kgb.cfg), the max stable overclock I was able to squeeze is +145 on core and +150 on memory, not actually what I expected but atleast it is better than the stock BIOS configuration.
> 
> My power supply is a Corsair CX600 80+ Bronze, I guess 600 watts are plenty for this card to run at its absolute max clock speeds, aren't they ?


yeah the card may not be able to handle 1.212v as there are many cards that wouldn't because they may be more of a reference design or shorter pcb or they just lack the proper traces as these were thing that nvidia were doing to keep you from doing voltage mods. and even worse is cards like gigabyte's 660 have horrible voltage controllers that will not respond to software so you have no choice but to connect the traces as a hardmod to get your max voltage up.


----------



## legitring

Should I used the same method used in nvflash?


----------



## legitring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have the bios for the card so here you are. this card does not like extra voltage or oc's as i think it uses the ref design. recommendation use this bios to flash it back to stock.
> 
> gigabytebackup.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> Should I use the same method used in this post with nvflash?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legitring*
> 
> Should I used the same method used in nvflash?


yes just like this:

nvflash --protectoff

then this

nvflash gigabytebackup.rom

better yet unzip this put it in the folder and click it.

1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file


make sure it is in the same folder as the bios and nvflash


----------



## P1nPo1nt

Hi all, I have two ASUS GTX660-DC2O's in SLI running on a 560w!


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah the card may not be able to handle 1.212v as there are many cards that wouldn't because they may be more of a reference design or shorter pcb or they just lack the proper traces as these were thing that nvidia were doing to keep you from doing voltage mods. and even worse is cards like gigabyte's 660 have horrible voltage controllers that will not respond to software so you have no choice but to connect the traces as a hardmod to get your max voltage up.


A BIG FAT MIDDLE-FINGER TO NVIDIA THEN, FUGGIN SCRUBS
My card is an aftermarket ASUS design, and still can't operate 1.212 voltage







http://i59.tinypic.com/98c6lt.jpg Thus, I have neither the tools nor the experience to do hardmods








Anyways, thanks for being helpful and taking the time to reply to me mate, really appreciate it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> A BIG FAT MIDDLE-FINGER TO NVIDIA THEN, FUGGIN SCRUBS
> My card is an aftermarket ASUS design, and still can't operate 1.212 voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i59.tinypic.com/98c6lt.jpg Thus, I have neither the tools nor the experience to do hardmods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for being helpful and taking the time to reply to me mate, really appreciate it


that one might be able to take it. let me see the bios. post on here and i will adjust if i see errors.


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that one might be able to take it. let me see the bios. post on here and i will adjust if i see errors.


Kay, here it is

BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Kay, here it is
> 
> BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


I did 2 different versions so if the first newmod doesn't work use the second one. i dont use kbg so if there are issues be sure to tell me in detail what the symptoms are so i can tweak the bios in more detail.

BIOS1.zip 171k .zip file


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I did 2 different versions so if the first newmod doesn't work use the second one. i dont use kbg so if there are issues be sure to tell me in detail what the symptoms are so i can tweak the bios in more detail.
> 
> BIOS1.zip 171k .zip file


Neither of the 2 bioses you sent me worked :'( when I start overclocking (+120 core +150 memory that's my stable overclock with the default 1.175 voltage) and run Valley benchmark, it freezes 3-5 seconds in, then I get "No input device" on my screen along with a black background ofc or sometimes it stays frozen with no black screen until I restart my PC. (I always set the power limit to its maximum, with your bioses max is only 103%, although I tried 160 and 170% still no dice)

Used "nvflash -4 -5 -6 newmod.rom" and "nvflash -4 -5 -6 newmod2.rom" commands in cmd, just like in the tutorial, I don't think I did anything wrong :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Neither of the 2 bioses you sent me worked :'( when I start overclocking (+120 core +150 memory that's my stable overclock with the default 1.175 voltage) and run Valley benchmark, it freezes 3-5 seconds in, then I get "No input device" on my screen along with a black background ofc or sometimes it stays frozen with no black screen until I restart my PC. (I always set the power limit to its maximum, with your bioses max is only 103%, although I tried 160 and 170% still no dice)
> 
> Used "nvflash -4 -5 -6 newmod.rom" and "nvflash -4 -5 -6 newmod2.rom" commands in cmd, just like in the tutorial, I don't think I did anything wrong :/


you should not use -4 -5 -6 options and also there is no need to change the voltage or the power limit as i did it in the bios. what you see as 100% is really 150%. reset the oc dont oc and and monitor the voltage and tell me how high it gets. also dont change the power limit or voltage. and dont oc the core as it boosts to the max that i set as a limit if it has enough power. i will be back in a couple of hours as it is 6:03 am and that means its time to go to sleep.


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should not use -4 -5 -6 options and also there is no need to change the voltage or the power limit as i did it in the bios. what you see as 100% is really 150%. reset the oc dont oc and and monitor the voltage and tell me how high it gets. also dont change the power limit or voltage. and dont oc the core as it boosts to the max that i set as a limit if it has enough power. i will be back in a couple of hours as it is 6:03 am and that means its time to go to sleep.


Haha it's 12:15 pm here







kay mate I'll try it out and let you know, thanks a bunch <3

EDIT: used the first bios "newmod.rom" with "nvflash newmod.rom" command, didn't overclock, completed 3 runs of Valley benchmark with no problems whatsoever

BUT, with my previous bios (1.187 v) and +145/+150 oc, I got 50 FPS average :/

Another EDIT: with a slight overclock (+50 Mhz for both core and mem), everything is stable, got 49.2 average FPS.
gonna run some more benchmarks/games to check stability.

ps: for anyone who's wondering how I got that score; I'm not running a 1080p monitor, 1440x900


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Haha it's 12:15 pm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay mate I'll try it out and let you know, thanks a bunch <3
> 
> EDIT: used the first bios "newmod.rom" with "nvflash newmod.rom" command, didn't overclock, completed 3 runs of Valley benchmark with no problems whatsoever
> 
> BUT, with my previous bios (1.187 v) and +145/+150 oc, I got 50 FPS average :/
> 
> Another EDIT: with a slight overclock (+50 Mhz for both core and mem), everything is stable, got 49.2 average FPS.
> gonna run some more benchmarks/games to check stability.
> 
> ps: for anyone who's wondering how I got that score; I'm not running a 1080p monitor, 1440x900


ok i want you to run something heavier than valley like 3dmark11 or the heaven bencmark and show me the results as first we are looking for stability. dont oc core and tell me what it caps itself at. if its high enough then you dont need to oc core and all you need is the mem clock.

also i no longer own 660's as they finally sold. so now i am just helping out in the tread and not really a member.


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i want you to run something heavier than valley like 3dmark11 or the heaven bencmark and show me the results as first we are looking for stability. dont oc core and tell me what it caps itself at. if its high enough then you dont need to oc core and all you need is the mem clock.
> 
> also i no longer own 660's as they finally sold. so now i am just helping out in the tread and not really a member.


I played some Metro Last Light and it crashed 2 minutes in... I GIVE UP lolz downloaded the stock BIOS from techpowerup.com and flash with it, I'm so done, wasted enough time for both me and you --' thanks anyways


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> I played some Metro Last Light and it crashed 2 minutes in... I GIVE UP lolz downloaded the stock BIOS from techpowerup.com and flash with it, I'm so done, wasted enough time for both me and you --' thanks anyways


yea it may be the reference card with just the cooler but at least we tried. if it would have worked then you would be happy so it wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Hey djthrottleboi, I see you have a lot of knowledge with this stuff... I'm going to be buying a GTX 660 soon, can you recommend which brands I should stay away from, seeing as how I want to be able to bios mod the 660 for the higher voltage? It seems like the reference cards are no good for bios modding, is that correct?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, I see you have a lot of knowledge with this stuff... I'm going to be buying a GTX 660 soon, can you recommend which brands I should stay away from, seeing as how I want to be able to bios mod the 660 for the higher voltage? It seems like the reference cards are no good for bios modding, is that correct?


yeah reference cards are 50/50 if you can get a evga ftw or and msi cards seem to be the easiest cards to oc. the pny and asus 660's only take sometimes.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Ok thanks. There are two 660 cards I keep finding within my price range, and those are the EVGA SC and the MSI (non TF)


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea it may be the reference card with just the cooler but at least we tried. if it would have worked then you would be happy so it wasn't a waste of time.


Yeah I learned from this experience thanks to you mate <3 have a great day


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Ok thanks. There are two 660 cards I keep finding within my price range, and those are the EVGA SC and the MSI (non TF)


they might be reference so be careful. the evga's reference card has 3069 in the part number. ebay is a good way to get a good one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Yeah I learned from this experience thanks to you mate <3 have a great day


you as well friend


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they might be reference so be careful. the evga's reference card has 3069 in the part number. ebay is a good way to get a good one.


Ok I'm confused here... You said EVGA uses 3069 in the part number for they're reference cards... Well I found an EVGA SC Signature 2 card on ebay and it does NOT have 3069 in the part number (it's part # is: 02G-P4-2661-KR), but yet when I was reading a review on that card from legitreviews.com it says this about that card:

_"EVGA said that there is absolutely no difference between any of the cards in regards to their physical design or the components used on the cards. The difference between the models is the clock speeds and the GPU cooler being used. The Superclocked cards use the NVIDIA reference design cooler and the Signature series cards use a custom GPU cooler that has dual fans.
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-video-card-review-w-msi-and-evga_2023/2#jLgyhqP8BUOvOqoD.99"_

Here is a link to that review: http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-video-card-review-w-msi-and-evga_2023/2

So, that that Signature 2 card a reference design then or not?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Ok I'm confused here... You said EVGA uses 3069 in the part number for they're reference cards... Well I found an EVGA SC Signature 2 card on ebay and it does NOT have 3069 in the part number (it's part # is: 02G-P4-2661-KR), but yet when I was reading a review on that card from legitreviews.com it says this about that card:
> 
> "EVGA said that there is absolutely no difference between any of the cards in regards to their physical design or the components used on the cards. The difference between the models is the clock speeds and the GPU cooler being used. The Superclocked cards use the NVIDIA reference design cooler and the Signature series cards use a custom GPU cooler that has dual fans.
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-video-card-review-w-msi-and-evga_2023/2#jLgyhqP8BUOvOqoD.99"
> 
> Here is a link to that review: http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-video-card-review-w-msi-and-evga_2023/2
> 
> So, that that Signature 2 card a reference design then or not?


the difference is also a b8t more than that. the reference 3069 uses all reference components but special editions all have beefed up components to take more voltage and/or allow for higher oc's. legitreviews.com is a general site and is not actually detailed completely on tech. The FTW can take more voltage than the other editions due to beefed components.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the difference is also a b8t more than that. the reference 3069 uses all reference components but special editions all have beefed up components to take more voltage and/or allow for higher oc's. legitreviews.com is a general site and is not actually detailed completely on tech. The FTW can take more voltage than the other editions due to beefed components.


Ok cool, thanks man!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Ok cool, thanks man!


no problem.


----------



## thompsonhunt

I was wondering if anyone has the original GTX 660 bios. I'm experiencing micro freezing with audio and video. Not to mention performance in Battlefield 4 has decreased drastically.

I really wanna flash back to what I had.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

What is the part number/ model


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompsonhunt*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the original GTX 660 bios. I'm experiencing micro freezing with audio and video. Not to mention performance in Battlefield 4 has decreased drastically.
> 
> I really wanna flash back to what I had.


may i see your bios?


----------



## bluegizmo83

Hey djthrottleboi, I just wanted to thank you again for all your help! I finally settled on an MSI TF 760 and I'll be ordering it tonight. Just wanted to ask, is there much I can do with the bios on an MSI TF 760?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, I just wanted to thank you again for all your help! I finally settled on an MSI TF 760 and I'll be ordering it tonight. Just wanted to ask, is there much I can do with the bios on an MSI TF 760?


there's only one way to find out for sure but i believe so there is the afterburner mod and a bios mod can still push you up to 1.212v so yes there is lots you can do but we have to wait to see how far we can push it.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there's only one way to find out for sure but i believe so there is the afterburner mod and a bios mod can still push you up to 1.212v so yes there is lots you can do but we have to wait to see how far we can push it.


Ok thanks. I'll let you know when I get it in the mail. It's an MSI TF 760, factory refurbished by MSI with a 90-day warranty for $219 though so it's a pretty good deal. What is the Afterburner mod though? Do you just mean using Afterburner to bump up the clocks and voltages? I thought the Afterburner slider for voltage doesn't really do anything....?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Ok thanks. I'll let you know when I get it in the mail. It's an MSI TF 760, factory refurbished by MSI with a 90-day warranty for $219 though so it's a pretty good deal. What is the Afterburner mod though? Do you just mean using Afterburner to bump up the clocks and voltages? I thought the Afterburner slider for voltage doesn't really do anything....?


there is a mod that will allow you to reach up to 1.6v if you have the correct voltage controller.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there is a mod that will allow you to reach up to 1.6v if you have the correct voltage controller.


Oh ok, good to know, thanks! .... Although I highly doubt an MSI TF 760 on could handle anywhere near 1.6v for very long... But still, knowing it MIGHT be possible to increase the voltage a little is nice.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Oh ok, good to know, thanks! .... Although I highly doubt an MSI TF 760 on could handle anywhere near 1.6v for very long... But still, knowing it MIGHT be possible to increase the voltage a little is nice.


your probably going to need watercooling but it all depends on the voltage controller on that msi card. if not i still can get it to 1.212 in the bios so you will still be able to upgrade.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your probably going to need watercooling but it all depends on the voltage controller on that msi card. if not i still can get it to 1.212 in the bios so you will still be able to upgrade.


Cool, thanks man! I just placed my order right now. I went ahead and added a few more dollars to my budget and just ordered a brand new MSI TF 760 from Newegg for $259.99, that way I have the full 3 year warranty instead of 3 months on the refurb card... And it was AWESOME when I placed the order because when I placed my order on Newegg, they are throwing in a free copy of Watch Dogs as a digital download the day its released!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Cool, thanks man! I just placed my order right now. I went ahead and added a few more dollars to my budget and just ordered a brand new MSI TF 760 from Newegg for $259.99, that way I have the full 3 year warranty instead of 3 months on the refurb card... And it was AWESOME when I placed the order because when I placed my order on Newegg, they are throwing in a free copy of Watch Dogs as a digital download the day its released!


thats the best way tp do it.


----------



## Zadrave

Hello, I've been wanting to redo the BIOS change on m GTX 660, is there an original somewhere?

my mobo model # is GA-770T-USB3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zadrave*
> 
> Hello, I've been wanting to redo the BIOS change on m GTX 660, is there an original somewhere?
> 
> my mobo model # is GA-770T-USB3


your mobo is irrelevant in this thread. what do you mean redo bios change? if you flashed a modded bios yo should have backed up your bios if not post your card specs and part number. i need to know its stock mem clock and stock core clock.


----------



## Bogs

660.zip 56k .zip file
Hello,

I followed the instructions in the OP, nVidia Hair crashes for me as well. Attached is the 660.rom if you'd be able to help me out. If not, tell me what you need.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> Hello,
> 
> I followed the instructions in the OP, nVidia Hair crashes for me as well. Attached is the 660.rom if you'd be able to help me out. If not, tell me what you need.


Dj can help, but you may need to downclock your card. Try going negative 100 on core clock and if it passes, slowly work your way up to 0.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Dj can help, but you may need to downclock your card. Try going negative 100 on core clock and if it passes, slowly work your way up to 0.


Hair definitely launched when I went down to -100, then- 50, I could hover over the window and see it working but I couldn't get the actual window the come up. Is that normal?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hair definitely launched when I went down to -100, then- 50, I could hover over the window and see it working but I couldn't get the actual window the come up. Is that normal?


here you go.

660.zip 57k .zip file
 i limited boost to 1215 so you can try to oc higher and see what you get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Dj can help, but you may need to downclock your card. Try going negative 100 on core clock and if it passes, slowly work your way up to 0.


yeah his boost was trying to pull up to 1293.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yeah 1293 is way to high.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file
> i limited boost to 1215 so you can try to oc higher and see what you get.
> yeah his boost was trying to pull up to 1293.


Thanks man, I appreciate it. Reflashed and it's all set. Went up to +23 for now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Thanks man, I appreciate it. Reflashed and it's all set. Went up to +23 for now.


awesome i think you should be able to get a staable boost of 1241 but its not garuanteed so with 660's i set the boost limit to 1215.


----------



## MrFart

For @Zadrave and anyone looking for stock bioses, here you are http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
I found my ASUS 660 DC2 stock BIOS in there and it worked like a charm, been testing for more than a week now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> For @Zadrave and anyone looking for stock bioses, here you are http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> I found my ASUS 660 DC2 stock BIOS in there and it worked like a charm, been testing for more than a week now


though a reminder make sure you back up your bios as you will lose your factory oc specific to your card and so you will be reverted to generic oc's


----------



## NomadRunner

I have the newer PNY GTX660 XLR8 Performance Ed (black board) version of the card and my backup bios has been corrupted. I need the original 80.06.58.00.2A bios GK106 in order to restore the card! I saw a few GPU-Z validations with people having that card aka ShamrockSteve ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ncbfu/ ), so please message me with the ROM. Techpowerup only has the older version (80.06.10.00.2D) which does NOT work for my newer model/series card. I would be forever thankful!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomadRunner*
> 
> I have the newer PNY GTX660 XLR8 Performance Ed (black board) version of the card and my backup bios has been corrupted. I need the original 80.06.58.00.2A bios GK106 in order to restore the card! I saw a few GPU-Z validations with people having that card aka ShamrockSteve ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ncbfu/ ), so please message me with the ROM. Techpowerup only has the older version (80.06.10.00.2D) which does NOT work for my newer model/series card. I would be forever thankful!


look for the ocn members and message them they might get the message incase they aren't paying attention to this thread.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can use kepler bios tweaker 1.26 in the same folder as nvflash and pull the bios.
> check out my brief explanation of kbt http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-


let me know if I did it right?
nvflash saw two display adapters:
<0>BR04
<1>GK1xx

I picked 1

here's the file:

660bios.zip 56k .zip file

file md5 checksum 84e2ef2f6822e53b1b685768c68bbcb4


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> let me know if I did it right?
> nvflash saw two display adapters:
> <0>BR04
> <1>GK1xx
> 
> I picked 1
> 
> here's the file:
> 
> 660bios.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> file md5 checksum 84e2ef2f6822e53b1b685768c68bbcb4


try my version

660bios.zip 114k .zip file
 then you can use it as a template for your other cards if you get more.


----------



## pbiernik

Flashing an Asus or gygabit bios (for example) in a 660 EVGA sc. Would the video card unusable, right?
EVGA is not good for overclocking. You can only upload 20 MHz on the core. The mod is unstable voltage. Up the voltage, does nothing.


----------



## tps3443

Hey guys, I just wanted to introduce my self. I just got my hands on a NEW RIG! Ive been building for years. This Lenovo Erazer X700 Just so happens to have a OEM Reference GK104 GTX 660 in it W/ 1152 cuda cores! And, I flashed its bios lastnight So far I am seeing some boost around 1280mhz. And mem at 7,000mhz.

I am looking to get rid of MSI After burner, Any ideas on better overclocking app? Or any tips, for a flashed OEM GTX 660 GK104

Thanks for all the help guys and gals.

i7 3820 LGA2011 @4.3Ghz
4x4gb ddr3 1600 Hynix Quad channel cas 11
Generic OEM X79 SLI motherboard
OEM GTX 660 Flashed 1152 cuda cores. 1280mhz boost
Samsung 128gb sata 3 SSD
625 watt gold psu


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Flashing an Asus or gygabit bios (for example) in a 660 EVGA sc. Would the video card unusable, right?
> EVGA is not good for overclocking. You can only upload 20 MHz on the core. The mod is unstable voltage. Up the voltage, does nothing.


let me see the bios. you should never flash a bios from another vendor as they use different designs. that can brick your card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to introduce my self. I just got my hands on a NEW RIG! Ive been building for years. This Lenovo Erazer X700 Just so happens to have a OEM Reference GK104 GTX 660 in it W/ 1152 cuda cores! And, I flashed its bios lastnight So far I am seeing some boost around 1280mhz. And mem at 7,000mhz.
> 
> I am looking to get rid of MSI After burner, Any ideas on better overclocking app? Or any tips, for a flashed OEM GTX 660 GK104
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys and gals.
> 
> i7 3820 LGA2011 @4.3Ghz
> 4x4gb ddr3 1600 Hynix Quad channel cas 11
> Generic OEM X79 SLI motherboard
> OEM GTX 660 Flashed 1152 cuda cores. 1280mhz boost
> Samsung 128gb sata 3 SSD
> 625 watt gold psu


use evga precision x


----------



## Jeffs0418

I just purchased a 660 for my lowly build and was looking through this lengthy thread when something became clear to me. A significant number of the posters here in (the owner's club) don't currently have a 660.









Was debating on a new i5 or or the graphics upgrade (from a GTX 650). I'm quite happy with my decision.








The core i3 is a great gaming proc even with just 2 cores.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffs0418*
> 
> I just purchased a 660 for my lowly build and was looking through this lengthy thread when something became clear to me. A significant majority of the posters here in (the owner's club) don't currently have a 660.


i had 2 now i remain here to mod bio's and i'm sure many others had 660's but upgraded.


----------



## tps3443

I did not Flash it with a RETAIL GTX 660 Bios. I edited mine, and unlocked the voltage, And I set the power limit to 150watts

I would never flash a Retail 660 bios on my OEM 660.

I followed this guide. It took me a while to actually get it working. I had no idea that there was so much more overclocking left in a gtx 660

And this guide works for all 600 series cards. because u are only editing your original bios. And reflashing it to it.

here is the link. LET ME KNOW IF U WANT MY BIOS!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I did not Flash it with a RETAIL GTX 660 Bios. I edited mine, and unlocked the voltage, And I set the power limit to 150watts
> 
> I would never flash a Retail 660 bios on my OEM 660.
> 
> I followed this guide. It took me a while to actually get it working. I had no idea that there was so much more overclocking left in a gtx 660
> 
> And this guide works for all 600 series cards. because u are only editing your original bios. And reflashing it to it.
> 
> here is the link. LET ME KNOW IF U WANT MY BIOS!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club


i'm confused with this post lol. also to flash a retail bios to your oem would be fatal


----------



## tps3443

Yes it would deffinetly be fatal. I got a 5500 grapihcs score in Firestrike, I just ran another test. What a tough card to overclock!
It is really tough to find the perfect median but getting the max Core clock, and max mem clock, all while staying under the 150watt thresh hold.
If only I had another 6pin connector on my card! And applications vary to. A game could push your card over the TDP limit. When it was perfectly stable in 3dmark. Ive found my card 100% stable at 1280mhz Core, and stock memory clocks.

How can I get more power to my PCB/ board? 75 Watt PCI-E , and single 75 watt 6 pin is all I have.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Yes it would deffinetly be fatal. I got a 5500 grapihcs score in Firestrike, I just ran another test. What a tough card to overclock!
> It is really tough to find the perfect median but getting the max Core clock, and max mem clock, all while staying under the 150watt thresh hold.
> If only I had another 6pin connector on my card! And applications vary to. A game could push your card over the TDP limit. When it was perfectly stable in 3dmark. Ive found my card 100% stable at 1280mhz Core, and stock memory clocks.
> 
> How can I get more power to my PCB/ board? 75 Watt PCI-E , and single 75 watt 6 pin is all I have.


afterburner mod or volt mode the card(this option is a hard mod and you need to connect traces to bypass the voltage controller)


----------



## tps3443

How much more power will that provide? Do you have a guide?

The last hardmod I did was the pen volt mod on a NVidia 7900GT lol

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> How much more power will that provide? Do you have a guide?
> 
> The last hardmod I did was the pen volt mod on a NVidia 7900GT lol
> 
> Thanks


if you have the afterburner mod you can get up to 1.6v though water cooling is recoommended for 1.3 or higher. With the hardmod method you can get as high as you mod for though you should be experienced before you try this.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try my version
> 
> 660bios.zip 114k .zip file
> then you can use it as a template for your other cards if you get more.


I'll take a look when I get a chance. might be a few days - what brand card is that bios from/for? I haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I'll take a look when I get a chance. might be a few days - what brand card is that bios from/for? I haven't looked at it yet.


i would not recommend that as i have seen some wierd try my bios issues.


----------



## Daniel Douville

Greetings 660 (non ti) community!
I recently did the bios mod to my 660 on the 332.21 software. I got good results on my flight sims however I discovered upon upgrading the software to the most recent 337.xx that the power % in the Msi afterburner program, Shoots to 300% and is indicated in red! and the fps dumps to 5-10,,
I'm new to this and can't quite figure out what's going on. Do I need to redo the bios mod for every time I upgrade the software or am I missing something?
I'd highly appreciate any advice,
Thanks a ton,
Dan


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Douville*
> 
> Greetings 660 (non ti) community!
> I recently did the bios mod to my 660 on the 332.21 software. I got good results on my flight sims however I discovered upon upgrading the software to the most recent 337.xx that the power % in the Msi afterburner program, Shoots to 300% and is indicated in red! and the fps dumps to 5-10,,
> I'm new to this and can't quite figure out what's going on. Do I need to redo the bios mod for every time I upgrade the software or am I missing something?
> I'd highly appreciate any advice,
> Thanks a ton,
> Dan


no thats is a wierd occurence and i suggest disabling afterburner and using evga precision. but maybe the new driver ups the power limit on these cards but still caps the voltage to 1.212


----------



## Daniel Douville

I forgot to mention that the 300% power setting is unchangeable


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Douville*
> 
> I forgot to mention that the 300% power setting is unchangeable


lol maybe thats nvidia way to get more performance is to up the power limit to 300% lol


----------



## BWG

Look at it folding!



Yeah, that's a custom heatsink. Folding barely uses the memory, so I didn't sink those yet.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

What bios mods did you do? You're on an evga card, right?


----------



## Daniel Douville

i did the mod at the top of this topic, i believe its the kepler bios voltage mod.
i have the nvidia gtx 660 card
Dan


----------



## BWG

That was to long ago. I think I only increased the max voltage to 1.212v

Evga Sc


----------



## u3b3rg33k

what about TDP? and fan %? my fan maxes out at 74%, and i'm at 1.175 v. I NEED MORE! MOARRR!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hey BWG, does putting the card under water really help boost performance? Have you tried getting more out of the card? I kinda want to put both mine under water but I'm having a hard time justifying spending all that money on blocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Hey BWG, does putting the card under water really help boost performance? Have you tried getting more out of the card? I kinda want to put both mine under water but I'm having a hard time justifying spending all that money on blocks.


it would because the memory doesn't get so hot meaning you might be able to oc it more. and the same for the core just remember i said might and not will.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I was just curious, I'm hoping to upgrade to an Asus 780 later on this month so it would be pretty pointless buying two blocks especially since these cards aren't the best for resale.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I was just curious, I'm hoping to upgrade to an Asus 780 later on this month so it would be pretty pointless buying two blocks especially since these cards aren't the best for resale.


lol thats why i threw a ssd in with mine when i sold it.


----------



## Bogs

I'm pretty sure I completely screwed up the BIOS on my cards trying to flash back to a stock image. Did I brick them? One card takes a while to render 1080p on boot, the other one isn't seen by Windows at all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I completely screwed up the BIOS on my cards trying to flash back to a stock image. Did I brick them? One card takes a while to render 1080p on boot, the other one isn't seen by Windows at all.


eh they can be recovered. did you back up your bios? you can flash the first one back and then go to device manager and scan for new hardware and flash it back once you find it. you may have to scan a couple of times. also rebooting and then scanning works too.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh they can be recovered. did you back up your bios? you can flash the first one back and then go to device manager and scan for new hardware and flash it back once you find it. you may have to scan a couple of times. also rebooting and then scanning works too.


I'll have to see if I still have the backup later. Sometimes I act without thinking and once somethings works I overwrite the backup blindly. If I don't have it am I screwed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I'll have to see if I still have the backup later. Sometimes I act without thinking and once somethings works I overwrite the backup blindly. If I don't have it am I screwed?


you can get the backup from here if you dont have it. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can get the backup from here if you dont have it. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Yeah that's where I tried before and it lead me to this problem. Gonna have to take a harder look at model specifics I guess.

On another note, I'm considering using the 660 as a dedicated PhysX card and my new 780 Ti as my primary card, is this doable/a good idea? In your opinions.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Yeah that's where I tried before and it lead me to this problem. Gonna have to take a harder look at model specifics I guess.
> 
> On another note, I'm considering using the 660 as a dedicated PhysX card and my new 780 Ti as my primary card, is this doable/a good idea? In your opinions.


using a 660 as a dedicated physx card is kinda a waste because it wont run the newer stuff like a 780ti will and though you will see a improvement in some games in others like batman arkham city you will see less performance meaning its hit and miss and then you can sell that card for $120 and make back a little of what you spent and with the 780ti being the top card that can handle physx and gaming without a problem.


----------



## Leafmealone808

so I followed the directions for the bios mod and I got stuck to where it says "cant find voltage offsets" and ideas? Thanks


----------



## Leafmealone808

I followed the directions and I get to a point where it says "cant find voltage offsets" any ideas? Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> I followed the directions and I get to a point where it says "cant find voltage offsets" any ideas? Thanks


upload the bios here and i will mod it for you.


----------



## Leafmealone808

wont let me upload the .rom file. what exactly do I need to do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> wont let me upload the .rom file. what exactly do I need to do?


zip it first.


----------



## Leafmealone808

GK106.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> GK106.zip 0k .zip file


that is a shortcut in that zip


----------



## Leafmealone808

I've given up atm on that bios mod...feeling kinda dumb but so far I got 40mhz on the core and 300mhz on the memory and ran unigine valley.

Untitled.jpg 135k .jpg file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> I've given up atm on that bios mod...feeling kinda dumb but so far I got 40mhz on the core and 300mhz on the memory and ran unigine valley.
> 
> Untitled.jpg 135k .jpg file


you just right click on the bios and select add to archive with winrar or with winzip open the bios and got to the bios and add it or compress it.


----------



## tps3443

Just want to post this screen shot up. What are you guys getting ?

GTX 660 OEM, W/ unlocked bios


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'll run a few later and post what I get sometime tonight


----------



## BWG

Honestly, my card doesn't seem to OC any higher with the waterblock on, so the value in watercooling the 660 is quiet sound since I load it 24/7 with folding, and hopefully degradation will be slower. I didn't pay anything for the MCW 82. I did place a custom VRM Sink on it and a Fan.


----------



## tps3443

Are the GTX 780 6gb cards out yet? Might take the leap! I just cannot afford these high end cards lol jk


----------



## Leafmealone808

makes sense hehe..I got rid of winrar..Im still a noob at that kind of stuff..self taught trial and error. I will do that when I get time because I feel I can go higher on my oc with that bios mod. really aprreciate the help and time you've done!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> makes sense hehe..I got rid of winrar..Im still a noob at that kind of stuff..self taught trial and error. I will do that when I get time because I feel I can go higher on my oc with that bios mod. really aprreciate the help and time you've done!


no problem i will be glad to get you that mod.


----------



## tps3443

My last setup was a i5 3570K, HD7770 Ghz GPU. It did great in games, although FPS would dip hard a lot. When I got this GTX 660. I was expecting much better performance. But I really wanted a GTX 670, or a GTX 760. But there still pretty high!

And now that I have been really looking in to where my performance falls, I just read a review of a eVga GTX 760 SC ACX, and this is a few of the cards listed in the 3DMARk13 fire strike result list.

PowerColor 7850 1gb overall score 4200/ GPU 4407

GTX 580 Overall 4682/GPU 5045

Nvidia GTX 760 overall 5556/ GPU 5906

MSI GTX 760 overall score 5711/ GPU 6100

Evga GTX 760 SC ACX Overall 5844/ GPU 6265

My GTX 660 OEM = Lastest run overall 5688/ GPU 6209

This all adds up to the performance I really wanted! And got it all out of a GTX 660 lol. This is really one of the best bios unlocks ive seen. Considering I had a 800mhz core clock and 134gbps memory bandwidth, and its boosting to almost 1300mhz sometimes, with 172gbps memory bandwidth. I can now run Metro last light with 3X SAA enabled 16X AF , with Vsync on! And performance is very smooth on ultra with my 1680/1050 monitor. And I run it on ultra settings @ 1920/1080 on my 2x saa and no vsync on my TV.

All I can say is this is one hell of a video card! GTX 760 factory overclocked performance!

I am really really debating to add another one now. They are pretty tough to find. Anybody got a OEM 660 for sale?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> My last setup was a i5 3570K, HD7770 Ghz GPU. It did great in games, although FPS would dip hard a lot. When I got this GTX 660. I was expecting much better performance. But I really wanted a GTX 670, or a GTX 760. But there still pretty high!
> 
> And now that I have been really looking in to where my performance falls, I just read a review of a eVga GTX 760 SC ACX, and this is a few of the cards listed in the 3DMARk13 fire strike result list.
> 
> PowerColor 7850 1gb overall score 4200/ GPU 4407
> 
> GTX 580 Overall 4682/GPU 5045
> 
> Nvidia GTX 760 overall 5556/ GPU 5906
> 
> MSI GTX 760 overall score 5711/ GPU 6100
> 
> Evga GTX 760 SC ACX Overall 5844/ GPU 6265
> 
> My GTX 660 OEM = Lastest run overall 5688/ GPU 6209
> 
> This all adds up to the performance I really wanted! And got it all out of a GTX 660 lol. This is really one of the best bios unlocks ive seen. Considering I had a 800mhz core clock and 134gbps memory bandwidth, and its boosting to almost 1300mhz sometimes, with 172gbps memory bandwidth. I can now run Metro last light with 3X SAA enabled 16X AF , with Vsync on! And performance is very smooth on ultra with my 1680/1050 monitor. And I run it on ultra settings @ 1920/1080 on my 2x saa and no vsync on my TV.
> 
> All I can say is this is one hell of a video card! GTX 760 factory overclocked performance!
> 
> I am really really debating to add another one now. They are pretty tough to find. Anybody got a OEM 660 for sale?


you did your bios mod?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*


Are those firestrike extreme stores?

I only score 4075 with two 660's

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125112

edit: I got it to 4165

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125154


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Are those firestrike extreme stores?
> 
> I only score 4075 with two 660's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125112
> 
> edit: I got it to 4165
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125154


that is the extreme preset? i think his is single


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is the extreme preset? i think his is single


Yep, its the extreme preset, i didn't change anything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Yep, its the extreme preset, i didn't change anything.


yeah he is running normal this is my extreme preset with my 780 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3038447?

and normal test http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2081839


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hmm, OK thanks for clarifying


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Hmm, OK thanks for clarifying


no problem and excellent score btw


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Thanks


you almost got the performance of a 780. take 300 points off my score because of the modded bios and +300 on the core clock(i didn't oc the mem clock i was too lazy) but take 300 off and you have a base 780. also my 660's when i had them in sli with slight oc's extreme preset http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856219

and normal http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856176


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you almost got the performance of a 780. take 300 points off my score because of the modded bios and +300 on the core clock(i didn't oc the mem clock i was too lazy) but take 300 off and you have a base 780. also my 660's when i had them in sli with slight oc's extreme preset http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856219
> and normal http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856176


These cards still amaze me. The only overclocking i did to mine was +25 on the core and +350 on the memory and the voltage is still stock. Those are some nice scores you got.


----------



## tps3443

No these were all 3dmark basic test. Not extreme.

Should I be getting a high score than 5688 with a single GTX 660 oem?

What are you getting in normal preset test?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

When I get a chance to, I'll run the normal preset test. DJ did over 8000 with his two cards so I think your score is pretty good for just one card.


----------



## Leafmealone808

my firestrike score taken with one 660 march of last year. I was using a beta driver at the time if that matters much to anyonehttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/296559


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Here is my firestrike run on the normal preset.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2128401


----------



## Leafmealone808

All three tests on normal 40mhz oc on the core and 300mhz memory latest beta driver. might roll back just for approved and performance checking.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3043171


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> All three tests on normal 40mhz oc on the core and 300mhz memory latest beta driver. might roll back just for approved and performance checking.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3043171


Not bad at all. I may overclock my CPU to 4.8 and run it again


----------



## tps3443

I wish I could get my CPU to overclock higher. I can only control my multiplier in the bios. And my 3820 is locked at X43. Or 4.3Ghz.
My motherboard has the FSB grayed out and locked in my bios. I cannot figure out how to control it to save my life. This 3820 is a beast though even at only 4.3ghz. My next CPU, deffinetly a 4820K. Or if X99 is not to steep, I would love to get the 5820K It is suppose to be a 6 core as the entry level of Haswell E line up, and somewhere around $499.99. I guess it would be more or so like a optimized 4960X or 4930K, id say the 5820K will be 2-6% faster than a I7 4930K or 4960X.

Anyone know if there are still any programs to control your FSB around? I know this is the primitive way of overclocking, or itleast that is how I overclocked my XP 3200 Socket A back in 2004.


----------



## tps3443

another run, this was lower than the one I got last night.

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/tps3443/media/tps3443screen2_zpscb143331.png.html


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I did another run with my cpu over clocked to 4.7 and I gained about 200 points on firestrike


----------



## tps3443

I just downloaded 3dmark11, and decided to give it a run. Last time I ran it was with the 3570K @ 4.6ghz and Asus DirectCU HD7770 GHZ , I got a 3993, this is a huge improvement! Over doubled the HD7770, that was heavily overclocked.

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/tps3443/media/TPS34433DMARK11SCREEN_zps7a6e6338.png.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> another run, this was lower than the one I got last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that is normal as i have noticed the first runs score way higher than the tests after that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I just downloaded 3dmark11, and decided to give it a run. Last time I ran it was with the 3570K @ 4.6ghz and Asus DirectCU HD7770 GHZ , I got a 3993, this is a huge improvement! Over doubled the HD7770, that was heavily overclocked.


good work 2 660's are only like 4000 points higher see my old scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8098155


----------



## bluegizmo83

Hey djthrottleboi, just want to let you know, I got my new MSI TF GTX 760 last week! I'll be moving all my chat and questions over to the 760 owners thread after this, just wanted to give you a little update and thank you again for offering up your help...

I LOVE this new video card! Its an incredible upgrade from the old 8800GTX I had been using for the last 7 years. Even though my CPU is bottlenecking me a little bit in some games (Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz), its still well worth the upgrade!

Unfortunately, I've been having some trouble since I've installed this new card. As soon as I installed it and started playing some heavy gaming and benchmarks, I noticed my minimum FPS were in the tank, even way lower than with my 8800GTX. On top of that, may hard drive raid array kept popping up with a drive failure warning.

After a while a messing with it and some trial and error testing, I've come to the conclusion that my 7 year old 600W Thermalake power supply is just worn out, and that the extra LITTLE bit of watts the 760 pulls vs the 8800GTX was enough to start causing me problems. I was running three 320gb 7200 RPM hard drives in a Raid 0 setup, but I've now taken one drive out to save a few watts of power and things got better, but I'm still having ocassionaly issues with raid failure warnings and in game stutters and mini-freezes. So, I'll be ordering a new PSU very soon! Probably going to get the Rosewill Capstone 650W since it comes with a 7 year warranty, great reviews, 4 x 6+2 Pin Pcie power, and a single 54A 12v rail.

So, thats where I'm at right now! As I said though, I'll be moving over to the 760 owners threader after this, so thanks again for all your help!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, just want to let you know, I got my new MSI TF GTX 760 last week! I'll be moving all my chat and questions over to the 760 owners thread after this, just wanted to give you a little update and thank you again for offering up your help...
> 
> I LOVE this new video card! Its an incredible upgrade from the old 8800GTX I had been using for the last 7 years. Even though my CPU is bottlenecking me a little bit in some games (Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz), its still well worth the upgrade!
> 
> Unfortunately, I've been having some trouble since I've installed this new card. As soon as I installed it and started playing some heavy gaming and benchmarks, I noticed my minimum FPS were in the tank, even way lower than with my 8800GTX. On top of that, may hard drive raid array kept popping up with a drive failure warning.
> 
> After a while a messing with it and some trial and error testing, I've come to the conclusion that my 7 year old 600W Thermalake power supply is just worn out, and that the extra LITTLE bit of watts the 760 pulls vs the 8800GTX was enough to start causing me problems. I was running three 320gb 7200 RPM hard drives in a Raid 0 setup, but I've now taken one drive out to save a few watts of power and things got better, but I'm still having ocassionaly issues with raid failure warnings and in game stutters and mini-freezes. So, I'll be ordering a new PSU very soon! Probably going to get the Rosewill Capstone 650W since it comes with a 7 year warranty, great reviews, 4 x 6+2 Pin Pcie power, and a single 54A 12v rail.
> 
> So, thats where I'm at right now! As I said though, I'll be moving over to the 760 owners threader after this, so thanks again for all your help!


ok let me know when you upgrade the cpu so i can mod the bios on the card and get you the performance you want.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegizmo83*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, just want to let you know, I got my new MSI TF GTX 760 last week! I'll be moving all my chat and questions over to the 760 owners thread after this, just wanted to give you a little update and thank you again for offering up your help...
> 
> I LOVE this new video card! Its an incredible upgrade from the old 8800GTX I had been using for the last 7 years. Even though my CPU is bottlenecking me a little bit in some games (Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz), its still well worth the upgrade!
> 
> Unfortunately, I've been having some trouble since I've installed this new card. As soon as I installed it and started playing some heavy gaming and benchmarks, I noticed my minimum FPS were in the tank, even way lower than with my 8800GTX. On top of that, may hard drive raid array kept popping up with a drive failure warning.
> 
> After a while a messing with it and some trial and error testing, I've come to the conclusion that my 7 year old 600W Thermalake power supply is just worn out, and that the extra LITTLE bit of watts the 760 pulls vs the 8800GTX was enough to start causing me problems. I was running three 320gb 7200 RPM hard drives in a Raid 0 setup, but I've now taken one drive out to save a few watts of power and things got better, but I'm still having ocassionaly issues with raid failure warnings and in game stutters and mini-freezes. So, I'll be ordering a new PSU very soon! Probably going to get the Rosewill Capstone 650W since it comes with a 7 year warranty, great reviews, 4 x 6+2 Pin Pcie power, and a single 54A 12v rail.
> 
> So, thats where I'm at right now! As I said though, I'll be moving over to the 760 owners threader after this, so thanks again for all your help!


Rosewill make a lot of great PSU's. They even make some really high end power supplies. I started using them when they first actually came around, and I bought a cheap PSU from them its actually still working in a PC I sold years ago. That PSU is 10 years old now. I would recommend that PSU to you! You cannot go wrong with a good quality PSU. This exact same PSU in the link, My brother is over pulling from this PSU, he is running a X79 motherboard, i7 4820K at 4.85Ghz and TWO GTX TITANS. He has been running it for right at a year now, and He is pulling a TRUE 675 to 700 WATTS AT FULL LOAD! And this PSU, is only a 650. And it has never skipped a beat with him. No noise! Silent, and all of the rails are within perfect spec. Makes me think it is actually a 750 watt. But I am not 100% sure. But, it is a excellent PSU!

Both of the titans are pulling 486 watts, the CPU 130watt TDP is using 155-170watts overclocked, and his other hardware and etc.etc.

I do not recommend ever over drawing power from a PSU, although, my brother was impatient and dumb enough to do it. And it turned out great, and the PSU really proved itself to be a solid performer. But, what I am saying is, this PSU is easily capable of handling what you have right now like it is nothing. It runs perfect in his PC! Meaning, it actually puts out more and does what it is suppose to! A lot of cheap PSU's that are rated for example, a cheap 600 watt, proubly falls apart at 550watts, and becomes unstable! And does not provide a clean power output. And belive it or not, I am a budget PC user! Im looking for the best bang for the buck.

Also, time to get rid of the Old intel lol JK! I am selling my intel i7 LGA 2011 3820 X79 setup soon. I am selling the CPU, and board alone. It pulls 10,500 physics score in 3dmark firestrike at stock 3.6ghz, The multiplier goes all the way to 43 from the factory. So it will turbo boost to 4.3ghz on stock voltage
You would be absolutely amazed of what a faster CPU does to a video card. I mean it really opens it up. you would proubly see a good 10-15 FPS gain, and in easier games to run proubly 20 or more FPS. plus, when you run two cards you can run X16 to each ONE! I have another 3820 chip. So, I would be happy to work out a great deal for you help you out. a 3820 would easily open the GTX 760 to its full potential


----------



## tps3443

Also! I want to see some 3dmark firestrike runs! I know your CPU is bottlenecking you, but I am just curious to see how this GTX 760 does with that CPU. I wish I had a GTX 760, stock it runs a little faster than this GTX 660 OEM, I couldn't imagine, unlocking its voltage, plus the 256bit bus. and 32 ROP's, and overclocking it to 1300?! I imagine it will easily roll with a reference GTX 770 or out DO IT


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Also! I want to see some 3dmark firestrike runs! I know your CPU is bottlenecking you, but I am just curious to see how this GTX 760 does with that CPU. I wish I had a GTX 760, stock it runs a little faster than this GTX 660 OEM, I couldn't imagine, unlocking its voltage, plus the 256bit bus. and 32 ROP's, and overclocking it to 1300?! I imagine it will easily roll with a reference GTX 770 or out DO IT


Thanks for the replies man! I'll definitely see what I can do about that 3dmark firestrike benches! I can tell you right now though the the minimum FPS will probably be in the tank because I haven't got a new PSU yet so, but I'll give it a go anyway and then post again later when I get the PSU as well.


----------



## bluegizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Also! I want to see some 3dmark firestrike runs! I know your CPU is bottlenecking you, but I am just curious to see how this GTX 760 does with that CPU. I wish I had a GTX 760, stock it runs a little faster than this GTX 660 OEM, I couldn't imagine, unlocking its voltage, plus the 256bit bus. and 32 ROP's, and overclocking it to 1300?! I imagine it will easily roll with a reference GTX 770 or out DO IT


Here you go, here are my current Fire Strike results.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2137904


----------



## HerkFE

New owner of a Gigabyte Windforce 2 GTX 660 just installed last night it runs quiet and works great.


----------



## blackRott9

GTX 660 @ 1267|6960

P8008
Graphics 7988
Physics 9395
Combined 6662

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8333788

The card has two 6 pin connectors, so I did an edit on its BIOS and opened the possible power max up to 225, voltage is also maxed. Nothing is done with overclocking software now. I don't need it because I allow the card to draw up to 217-221 with an absolute ceiling of 225. It uses up to 75% of that typically. It's set to do 1267|3480 from the BIOS. It hits its boost _limit_ because the voltage is unlocked and maxed. I used Kepler BIOS Tweaker to do what I've outlined. Yes, I used overclocking software to find its max OC.


----------



## SableShrike

Howdy. I was hoping for some advice from those more knowledgable than I.

2 EVGA GTX 660 SC's in SLI
i5 3570k (OC'd to a stable 4.2 with water cooling)
16 gb DDR3
750W PSU
Win 7 64bit

Problem I seem to have is that anything over the "stock" superclocking that EVGA did in factory crashes my OpenGL driver running my modded Skyrim.

I run at 1920x1080 with an updated ENB, and have done everything I can program wise to optimize it. For the life of me, I can't get a damn stable overclock on my GPUs in Skyrim.

I seem to be fine running Nvidia Hair and the OC tests with +78mhz Core and +500mhz Mem, but then Skyrim has a repeating OpenGL crash (it restarts after a few seconds and I get video back) in it.

Starting to think I may've gotten some reference cards, as I've read about some issues folks have with them here.

Tried the 1.212 Bios mod. Tried standard Bios overclocking. El zilcho.

Should I just give up overclocking these cards and start thinking about a GPU upgrade?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SableShrike*
> 
> Howdy. I was hoping for some advice from those more knowledgable than I.
> 
> 2 EVGA GTX 660 SC's in SLI
> i5 3570k (OC'd to a stable 4.2 with water cooling)
> 16 gb DDR3
> 750W PSU
> Win 7 64bit
> 
> Problem I seem to have is that anything over the "stock" superclocking that EVGA did in factory crashes my OpenGL driver running my modded Skyrim.
> 
> I run at 1920x1080 with an updated ENB, and have done everything I can program wise to optimize it. For the life of me, I can't get a damn stable overclock on my GPUs in Skyrim.
> 
> I seem to be fine running Nvidia Hair and the OC tests with +78mhz Core and +500mhz Mem, but then Skyrim has a repeating OpenGL crash (it restarts after a few seconds and I get video back) in it.
> 
> Starting to think I may've gotten some reference cards, as I've read about some issues folks have with them here.
> 
> Tried the 1.212 Bios mod. Tried standard Bios overclocking. El zilcho.
> 
> Should I just give up overclocking these cards and start thinking about a GPU upgrade?


can i see the modded bios?


----------



## SableShrike

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Here's what's installed currently.

One thing I've noticed in my messing around is that the second GPU generally has a slightly higher voltage even when idling (1062mv for the main, 1075mv for the slave). That 1075mv is the one that's set for PhysX processing, so maybe that's it. Dunno if that'd mess things up any.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SableShrike*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's what's installed currently.
> 
> One thing I've noticed in my messing around is that the second GPU generally has a slightly higher voltage even when idling (1062mv for the main, 1075mv for the slave). That 1075mv is the one that's set for PhysX processing, so maybe that's it. Dunno if that'd mess things up any.


try this bios mod.

GK1067.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## SableShrike

Damn, man, you nailed it in one shot!

I didn't even bother messing with Mem or Core settings in Precision X, and as is it's running at a stable 1228 max core and 1.212v.

Can't thank you enough! Although if ya ever need an alligator moved, I'm your guy.

Cheers from New York.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SableShrike*
> 
> Damn, man, you nailed it in one shot!
> 
> I didn't even bother messing with Mem or Core settings in Precision X, and as is it's running at a stable 1228 max core and 1.212v.
> 
> Can't thank you enough! Although if ya ever need an alligator moved, I'm your guy.
> 
> Cheers from New York.


no problem. i have been doing it for a while. do not adjust voltage or the power limit. it is set in the bios.


----------



## Kanesk

Hello guys

I have gigabyte GTX 660 OC edition. I ve been active here a while back, but back then, I wasnt able to acquire my answer so I decided to try once more, in case there is more knowledge regarding this







. Basically I tried unlocking my card using the tutorial on the first page, unlocking wasnt possible (couldnt find voltage offsets), so I did it manually using Kepler bios tweaker. I unlocked it so i had 150% power target, 20% minimal fan speed and maximum possble voltage allowed to be used.

Due to this i expected i ll be able to clock my card a bit higher as many ppl in this thread managed. However after the unlocking, my card wasnt able to dish out more juice, more like the opposite. It throttles more than is healthy even on settings I d use without unlocked bios. Isnt it strange? I thought more voltage with bigger PT will give me more headroom, but it didn't. I dont exceed 70 C under heavy load which i believe is the throttling limit.

Any ideas what might be causing this? Perhaps I didnt tweak the bios right? (i followed instructions of one helpful forum member back then)

PS: Even on stock settings and stock bios, core clock fluctuates a lot during Heaven benchmark. Even worse, when i try to force K-BOOST in Precision, it BSOD's my computer. Its not BSOD as i use windows 8.1, but its close enough


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have gigabyte GTX 660 OC edition. I ve been active here a while back, but back then, I wasnt able to acquire my answer so I decided to try once more, in case there is more knowledge regarding this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Basically I tried unlocking my card using the tutorial on the first page, unlocking wasnt possible (couldnt find voltage offsets), so I did it manually using Kepler bios tweaker. I unlocked it so i had 150% power target, 20% minimal fan speed and maximum possble voltage allowed to be used.
> 
> Due to this i expected i ll be able to clock my card a bit higher as many ppl in this thread managed. However after the unlocking, my card wasnt able to dish out more juice, more like the opposite. It throttles more than is healthy even on settings I d use without unlocked bios. Isnt it strange? I thought more voltage with bigger PT will give me more headroom, but it didn't. I dont exceed 70 C under heavy load which i believe is the throttling limit.
> 
> Any ideas what might be causing this? Perhaps I didnt tweak the bios right? (i followed instructions of one helpful forum member back then)
> 
> PS: Even on stock settings and stock bios, core clock fluctuates a lot during Heaven benchmark. Even worse, when i try to force K-BOOST in Precision, it BSOD's my computer. Its not BSOD as i use windows 8.1, but its close enough


the power table is not adjusted properly. upload it and i will adjust it.


----------



## Kanesk

GK106.zip 119k .zip file


thanks. Stock bios without any adjustments is attached. What does you adjustment mean? Will that allow me to use the standard unlocking procedure per the first page tutorial or fix the random fluctuations that werent caused by thermal limits etc. ? And one more noob question







, will your adjustment be safe? As i probably wouldnt know how to flash a corrupted bios (even though i made back ups of course)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> GK106.zip 119k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks. Stock bios without any adjustments is attached. What does you adjustment mean? Will that allow me to use the standard unlocking procedure per the first page tutorial or fix the random fluctuations that werent caused by thermal limits etc. ? And one more noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will your adjustment be safe? As i probably wouldnt know how to flash a corrupted bios (even though i made back ups of course)


 GK106.zip 245k .zip file
i just modded it to stop the throttling and give you the full power allowed. also it is set to 1.212v so just flash it and use it no need to add power limit or anything.


----------



## Kanesk

I proceeded to flash your modded bios using the -4 -5 -6 ... command using nvflash. But something didnt work correctly. computer booted to desktop but it looked like as if i didnt have any driver at all. I had to set resolution back to my native 1920x1080 but even then it wouldnt stretch to whole screen. EVGA precision said something like it couldnt initialize renderer. So atm im back to my stock bios that I backed up. Any idea what went wrong? This discourages me a little, cause i dont want to brick this card just yet


----------



## SableShrike

Yo, guys, just wanted to give you an update.

I thought we'd figured my OC problems out, but it seems it's not meant to be.

I even switched out PSUs for an 850w over my 750w thinking it could be an unstable rail.

I can consistently crash Unigine Heaven and Skyrim by using the BIOS mod or even looking at the Core or Mem settings.

Guess I just got overclock dud cards, though they still run fine stock.

If I were thinking about a single card to upgrade (I'm betting a lotta my inability to overclock is from SLI trickiness) for about $150 to $250, is there anything out there that'd give me way better performance than my two GTX 660 SCs? Or am I better off just waiting a year or so for the next gen hardware to drop?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SableShrike*
> 
> Yo, guys, just wanted to give you an update.
> 
> I thought we'd figured my OC problems out, but it seems it's not meant to be.
> 
> I even switched out PSUs for an 850w over my 750w thinking it could be an unstable rail.
> 
> I can consistently crash Unigine Heaven and Skyrim by using the BIOS mod or even looking at the Core or Mem settings.
> 
> Guess I just got overclock dud cards, though they still run fine stock.
> 
> If I were thinking about a single card to upgrade (I'm betting a lotta my inability to overclock is from SLI trickiness) for about $150 to $250, is there anything out there that'd give me way better performance than my two GTX 660 SCs? Or am I better off just waiting a year or so for the next gen hardware to drop?


i actually just went from my 660 to r9 290, and the performance is HUGE. i can play 1080p eyefinity with every game i used to play with one screen with the 660, thanks to all the miners dumping their 290 i got mine for very very good price, 250 to be exact. if you're interested pm me cause this is going way off topic from 660 lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> I proceeded to flash your modded bios using the -4 -5 -6 ... command using nvflash. But something didnt work correctly. computer booted to desktop but it looked like as if i didnt have any driver at all. I had to set resolution back to my native 1920x1080 but even then it wouldnt stretch to whole screen. EVGA precision said something like it couldnt initialize renderer. So atm im back to my stock bios that I backed up. Any idea what went wrong? This discourages me a little, cause i dont want to brick this card just yet


reinstall your drivers. this happens with flashes sometimes they can corrupt the drivers. also do not use -4 -5 -6 when you flash as they override safeguards that keep you from flashing a bad bios or a incorrect bios.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> also do not use -4 -5 -6 when you flash as they override safeguards that keep you from flashing a bad bios or a incorrect bios.


What command should one use instead? Maybe the OP should be updated with it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> also do not use -4 -5 -6 when you flash as they override safeguards that keep you from flashing a bad bios or a incorrect bios.
> 
> 
> 
> What command should one use instead? Maybe the OP should be updated with it?
Click to expand...

just use:
nvflash whateverbiosname.rom

so in this case:

nvflash newmod.rom


----------



## Kanesk

I tried to flash the modded bios again, after restart the same thing occured. However reinstalling drivers didnt fix it, no idea whats wrong.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> I tried to flash the modded bios again, after restart the same thing occured. However reinstalling drivers didnt fix it, no idea whats wrong.


if you didn't use the clean install option under custom install then you are reinstalling to the same corrupted files. you have to do a clean install of the drivers under custom install.


----------



## Kanesk

Yeah i wondered that it could be the cause, so i tried using clean install via nvidia installer but also used designated program for clean driver uninstalling and neither of these methods fixed it. I guess I ll settle for what I have. Thanks for help and + rep for you


----------



## iFrak

Hi,

I get up to step 4 and type the nvflash etc..... command hit enter and it freezes (the cmd window) I can't even close it down and doesn't show even under task manager.

It does nothing to my system all I can do is restart the computer, what I will try is just the nvflash romname.rom and see what happens.

Any idea what it's doing this?

Cheers,

Update: Tried the with just nvflash 660.rom and got the following error -

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,11C0,1043,8423) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:80.06.10.00.0E ID:10DE:11C0:1043:8423
GK106 Board - 20300000 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:80.06.10.00.0E ID:10DE:11C0:1043:8423
GK106 Board - 20300000 (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
date process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (7F,9D22) : PMC Pm25LD020 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Clearing original firmware image...

EEPROM erase failed.

ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM.

It seems to unlock ok as you can see below

Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0600

BIOS end found f9ff

Checksum: Good! aa

Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0

Found power offsets 7f48

Found fan offsets 7fc2

Found voltage offsets 752c

Unlocked: Fanspeed, Power, Voltage, and Fixed Checksum!

Fan Speed Range: Min = 20 Max = 100

Power:
Power Target: 115000
Max Power Target: 195500 (170%)

Voltage Table:
1212500
1212500
12125000

1212500
1212500
12125000

Not sure what's going on


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFrak*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I get up to step 4 and type the nvflash etc..... command hit enter and it freezes (the cmd window) I can't even close it down and doesn't show even under task manager.
> 
> It does nothing to my system all I can do is restart the computer, what I will try is just the nvflash romname.rom and see what happens.
> 
> Any idea what it's doing this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Update: Tried the with just nvflash 660.rom and got the following error -
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,11C0,1043,8423) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Current - Version:80.06.10.00.0E ID:10DE:11C0:1043:8423
> GK106 Board - 20300000 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:80.06.10.00.0E ID:10DE:11C0:1043:8423
> GK106 Board - 20300000 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
> date process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (7F,9D22) : PMC Pm25LD020 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Clearing original firmware image...
> 
> EEPROM erase failed.
> 
> ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM.
> 
> It seems to unlock ok as you can see below
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> 
> BIOS end found f9ff
> 
> Checksum: Good! aa
> 
> Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0
> 
> Found power offsets 7f48
> 
> Found fan offsets 7fc2
> 
> Found voltage offsets 752c
> 
> Unlocked: Fanspeed, Power, Voltage, and Fixed Checksum!
> 
> Fan Speed Range: Min = 20 Max = 100
> 
> Power:
> Power Target: 115000
> Max Power Target: 195500 (170%)
> 
> Voltage Table:
> 1212500
> 1212500
> 12125000
> 
> 1212500
> 1212500
> 12125000
> 
> Not sure what's going on


did you enter

nvflash --protectoff

as this removes the protection so you can write. use this then use

nvflash 660.rom or whatever the bios name is.


----------



## iFrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you enter
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> as this removes the protection so you can write. use this then use
> 
> nvflash 660.rom or whatever the bios name is.


No, I wasn't aware of this command. Will try when I get home after work....so confirming the following commands to do

kgb.exe 660.rom unlock

nvflash - -protectoff

nvflash 660.rom (is it worth doing -4 -5 -6 commands also??)

Thanks for the advice djthrottleboi


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Don't do the -4 -5 -6 command. Using it you could possibly brick your card by flashing an incompatible bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Don't do the -4 -5 -6 command. Using it you could possibly brick your card by flashing an incompatible bios.


you have been here as long as us now. sell the 660's and come on up to a 770 or 780. you are veteran now. actually you been here longer than me.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Fire Strike Normal
EVGA Superclocked GTX 660
+13MHz core 110% PT stock bios

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3114594

Max boost stock 1137MHz
Max boost +13MHz on the core 1150MHz

My card is a TERRIBLE overclocker. Not willing to mod the bios even though oc stinks. Probably could go much further with a simple max voltage unlock. The card has run fantastic since 04/2013. I am still very pleased with it. Fantastic card bang for the buck wise to this day. Even better since they are cheaper now.


----------



## kifinas

Who knows is right. I bricked a 680 by flashing without nvflash --protectoff.


----------



## iFrak

I've managed to do the flash and it worked







can see the VDDC on the gpu-z running at 1.212v when the hair demo is running









What are the next tweaks or is that it









Thanks for you help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kifinas*
> 
> Who knows is right. I bricked a 680 by flashing without nvflash --protectoff.


this makes no sense.. without --protectoff your card will either flash or ignore the flash but it wont affect how your card turns out. its when you use the wrong bios with options -4 -5 -6 that bricks your card which is why i say do not use those options as they remove safety features set in nvflash to keep you from flashing a different bios other than whats meant to be flashed. thats why i have been saying this for 10 pages and more which doesn't seem like much but hell i see 100 posts per page.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Yeah i wondered that it could be the cause, so i tried using clean install via nvidia installer but also used designated program for clean driver uninstalling and neither of these methods fixed it. I guess I ll settle for what I have. Thanks for help and + rep for you


i didn't give up try this one.

GK1069.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

How come no one uses the volt adjuster via Afterburner? all you have to do is unlock voltage monitoring restart Afterburner then do the same for voltage control.

P.S. Is +100 mV too much? I don't want to fry my card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> How come no one uses the volt adjuster via Afterburner? all you have to do is unlock voltage monitoring restart Afterburner then do the same for voltage control.
> 
> P.S. Is +100 mV too much? I don't want to fry my card.


because that wont give you 1.212v without modding. this is why we unlock the bios.


----------



## ThornTwist

What is the default voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What is the default voltage?


1.175v is the default max but you are allowed to raise to 1.187v


----------



## ThornTwist

Oh. Thanks for the info. Will that voltage ruin your card? That's quite a jump!

No mods (haven't benched at this voltage yet):



1.212 is +37 mV right? I could be wrong.









This is all by a total newb btw; just wondering if I am running my cards too hot. Usually they are at +62 with the other settings the same.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Oh. Thanks for the info. Will that voltage ruin your card? That's quite a jump!
> 
> No mods (haven't benched at this voltage yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212 is +37 mV right? I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all by a total newb btw; just wondering if I am running my cards too hot. Usually they are at +62 with the other settings the same.


you have to do the afterburner mod or the bios mod to reach 1.212v and you cannot damage your card with the afterburner program as it will only do 1187 max unless modded.you can damage it with 1.300 and higher without proper cooling but a 660 cannot draw that much power so that voltage will just make you artifact. throttle and crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFrak*
> 
> I've managed to do the flash and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see the VDDC on the gpu-z running at 1.212v when the hair demo is running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the next tweaks or is that it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help


you could try the afterburnermod if you have a ncp4206 voltage controller.


----------



## ThornTwist

I appreciate you trying to help me out. What is the afterburner mod?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I appreciate you trying to help me out. What is the afterburner mod?


its a few command lines added to afterburner config files that cause it to allow higher voltages. though you wont really need it with a 660 as 1.212 is enough because cooking your vrms sounds good but doesn't taste good. now if you have watercooling you can use it to go to 1.300v and higher.


----------



## ThornTwist

How much would it cost me to get water cooling for my 660s? Again thanks, Its nice that you are still here to help people with 660s even though you have a 780.









[Edit] Oh and could I use the same plates for other GPUs as well?


----------



## brian192168

dont know if this happening with anyone else but when i increase my voltage to about 1000 my fps gets worse... if i run at 975 it works fine and my fps is atleast 20-30fps better... dont know if it jsut overpowers the card or what that in mind if i go lower voltage then 975 would it work even better? im using precision x atm to overclock i get 1254 steady gpu clock and 3120 memory clock steady. Trying to tweak it a little more because i would like to get 5-10 fps more (i stream it does help) however i know im very close to my limits that i can overclock the card. I am not bio overclocking or i could go much higher last time i did that i bricked my card >.> tell me what you guys think i should do and if you think i could get an other 5-10 fps out of my card not to mention my graphics cad is around 45-50 degree Celsius when gaming and being able to go to around 70 without damaging the card isnt a issue so could allways go more! also the procesoor overclocked to about 4446mhz sooo i could up this to 4.5ghz maybe 4.6ghz but dont wanna push that... would adding ramm do anything? i have 8 gigs ramm and could go more... just want a little bit more fps


----------



## pony-tail

I bought one of these a while ago .
A Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 OC 1GB according to the Label.
I got it because it has only one PCIe power connector as a replacement for Radeon 5770 on a low end build.
( Core i3 mini ITX) but after reading through your thread I am astonished at what you guys can do with these little things .
It is almost a waste , that mine gets used for little more than some eBay and a bit of web surfing .
Way to go guys !
I already have a gaming machine so mine will live its life out running Firefox and MS office - AND of course Solitaire and Mah-jong .


----------



## wh0kn0ws

ThornTwist

If you go with a full custom loop and get ek blocks that are made for the 660, they are about $100 per block. Universal blocks are a little bit cheaper but they usually don't cover the memory or vrms. Then you need enough radiator to support the cards. There are some adapters or the zip tie mod and you use a closed loop cooler like a 100i, but again they don't cover the memory or vrms so you would need to rig up a fan to blow over the card.

Dj

Thanks, I've learned pretty much everything about over locking these cards from you. Whenever the Asus 780ti matrix comes out my cousins fiancee is upgrading to it and I'm buying his Asus 780. I'm hoping it they release the card soon so I can get mine.


----------



## BWG

Don't give him too many tips because he's racing me in the Folding Team Competition.


----------



## Kanesk

Thx, i ll try it out for sure, but it ll take me few days till i get around to do that. I ll post here how it turned out


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian192168*
> 
> dont know if this happening with anyone else but when i increase my voltage to about 1000 my fps gets worse... if i run at 975 it works fine and my fps is atleast 20-30fps better... dont know if it jsut overpowers the card or what that in mind if i go lower voltage then 975 would it work even better? im using precision x atm to overclock i get 1254 steady gpu clock and 3120 memory clock steady. Trying to tweak it a little more because i would like to get 5-10 fps more (i stream it does help) however i know im very close to my limits that i can overclock the card. I am not bio overclocking or i could go much higher last time i did that i bricked my card >.> tell me what you guys think i should do and if you think i could get an other 5-10 fps out of my card not to mention my graphics cad is around 45-50 degree Celsius when gaming and being able to go to around 70 without damaging the card isnt a issue so could allways go more! also the procesoor overclocked to about 4446mhz sooo i could up this to 4.5ghz maybe 4.6ghz but dont wanna push that... would adding ramm do anything? i have 8 gigs ramm and could go more... just want a little bit more fps


you are power throttling good sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> ThornTwist
> 
> If you go with a full custom loop and get ek blocks that are made for the 660, they are about $100 per block. Universal blocks are a little bit cheaper but they usually don't cover the memory or vrms. Then you need enough radiator to support the cards. There are some adapters or the zip tie mod and you use a closed loop cooler like a 100i, but again they don't cover the memory or vrms so you would need to rig up a fan to blow over the card.
> 
> Dj
> 
> Thanks, I've learned pretty much everything about over locking these cards from you. Whenever the Asus 780ti matrix comes out my cousins fiancee is upgrading to it and I'm buying his Asus 780. I'm hoping it they release the card soon so I can get mine.


yeah i got the 780 and i would say there is a huge difference over the 770. I went 770 because it was $260 and 8i wanted to go single card as you know i came from 2 660's but when i sold the 660's and my ssd i ended up getting $300 so i sold the 770 as well and got a gigabyte rev 2.0 780 as i was annoyed that the 770 performance was nothing like the 2 660's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Don't give him too many tips because he's racing me in the Folding Team Competition.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Thx, i ll try it out for sure, but it ll take me few days till i get around to do that. I ll post here how it turned out


let me know.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Don't give him too many tips because he's racing me in the Folding Team Competition.


True dat yo. Although it will be a while until I can actually compete with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i got the 780 and i would say there is a huge difference over the 770. I went 770 because it was $260 and 8i wanted to go single card as you know i came from 2 660's but when i sold the 660's and my ssd i ended up getting $300 so i sold the 770 as well and got a gigabyte rev 2.0 780 as i was annoyed that the 770 performance was nothing like the 2 660's.


That much better than the 660's?


----------



## Kanesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i didn't give up try this one.
> 
> GK1069.zip 245k .zip file


It still doesnt work, displaying the same symptoms. When EVGA starts it says " Failed to initialize display wrapper" and in windows i dont have nvidia control panel as optiom, when i right click on desktop. I dont know if thats any helpful in diagnosing whats wrong


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i didn't give up try this one.
> 
> GK1069.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesnt work, displaying the same symptoms. When EVGA starts it says " Failed to initialize display wrapper" and in windows i dont have nvidia control panel as optiom, when i right click on desktop. I dont know if thats any helpful in diagnosing whats wrong
Click to expand...

that is your driver. I dont know why it does that but i thing you should manually uninstall all drivers from nvidia and then reinstall them. make sure you are flashed first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i didn't give up try this one.
> 
> GK1069.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesnt work, displaying the same symptoms. When EVGA starts it says " Failed to initialize display wrapper" and in windows i dont have nvidia control panel as optiom, when i right click on desktop. I dont know if thats any helpful in diagnosing whats wrong
Click to expand...

@thorntwist definitely the same as 2 660's in some ways but at the same time way better.


----------



## jukster

hello my drivers keeps crashing after i uped the voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv what can i do?kinda new to this.


----------



## lanofsong

What are your GPU settings?
Core Voltage =
Power Limit =
Core clock =
Memory clock =

In the mean time, try reducing your core clock.


----------



## jukster

hello.i havent started twicking it with afterburner.after i did the voltage twick in the guide my drivers stops in every game.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> hello.i havent started twicking it with afterburner.after i did the voltage twick in the guide my drivers stops in every game.


Load up afterburner or some other program and see if you can get the settings - you should be able to reduce some of your settings to bring stability back.


----------



## jukster

so ur saying to decrese my core clock/memory clock? i havent even messed with them yet to make them higher( i dont have problems until i enter a game btw)


----------



## lanofsong

I am not sure what is happening, i was asking for some data to work with.
Some other members on the forum will also chime in and may be of more help.

In the mean time - data please


----------



## jukster

k thx.hope so.
so i upped my core voltage+37,power limit 170,core clock -50, memory clock -10.it doesnt crash anymore in heaven benchmark but it freezez for a sec once in a while:-S


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> k thx.hope so.
> so i upped my core voltage+37,power limit 170,core clock -50, memory clock -10.it doesnt crash anymore in heaven benchmark but it freezez for a sec once in a while:-S


During benchmark or normal use?


----------



## jukster

during the benchmark.i tried incresing the memory clock to 100 worked for 5 min.i restarted the benchmark with other values didnt work.Tried going back to the 170/-50/-10 that worked, but isnt working anymore:/
heaven just flips me off now no matter the values i use with afterburner.wish i knew what i was doing here)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> during the benchmark.i tried incresing the memory clock to 100 worked for 5 min.i restarted the benchmark with other values didnt work.Tried going back to the 170/-50/-10 that worked, but isnt working anymore:/
> heaven just flips me off now no matter the values i use with afterburner.wish i knew what i was doing here)


your memory is getting hot bring it down and you should be fine.


----------



## jukster

tried.now Heaven just crashes in loading.Can i revert the bios flash i did?( it hasnt crashed a single time without entering a game or a benchmark)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> tried.now Heaven just crashes in loading.Can i revert the bios flash i did?


post the bios and let me see if i can edit it or flash the backup bios.


----------



## jukster

what exactly do i need to post here( cant upload the rom nor the nvflash rar)?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> what exactly do i need to post here( cant upload the rom nor the nvflash rar)?


you have to zip it first.


----------



## MrSharkington

Is 70c a safe temperature for the card when gaming?


----------



## jukster

50 60c is the normal temperature it stays in


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Is 70c a safe temperature for the card when gaming?


its fine as long as it doesn't go above 75


----------



## jukster

so i went to bed last night and when i woke up my pc gets stuck after the win loading screen.It goes black and stays like that.What can i do...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukster*
> 
> so i went to bed last night and when i woke up my pc gets stuck after the win loading screen.It goes black and stays like that.What can i do...


Disconnect the card and boot with internal graphics set igpu as your graphics source and then shut down and put the card in but don't insert the power cable and get into the OS and flash


----------



## Kaizan

So Watch_Dogs just came out, and made my new rig chug. So I tried the original bios flash, it worked fine for flashing, but upon loading up the hair demo, or Watch_Dogs, or any other game, they crash to desktop and I get the "Display Driver Has Stopped Responding" error. I have already tried a few things, but it just keeps happening. I've tried to adjust the voltages in Afterburner, tried flashing it to a few different BIOS, but it just keeps happening, only now it takes about 20 minutes or so to crash the drivers. I cleanly removed and reinstalled them as well.

I think the problem lies in the BIOS settings, and I need help with that. I have the EVGA GTX 660 FTW Signature 2 (2GB) card, and it's clock setting are a bit different than normal cards I guess. Not sure what to do, please help!

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

GK106.zip 114k .zip file
 this should work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizan*
> 
> So Watch_Dogs just came out, and made my new rig chug. So I tried the original bios flash, it worked fine for flashing, but upon loading up the hair demo, or Watch_Dogs, or any other game, they crash to desktop and I get the "Display Driver Has Stopped Responding" error. I have already tried a few things, but it just keeps happening. I've tried to adjust the voltages in Afterburner, tried flashing it to a few different BIOS, but it just keeps happening, only now it takes about 20 minutes or so to crash the drivers. I cleanly removed and reinstalled them as well.
> 
> I think the problem lies in the BIOS settings, and I need help with that. I have the EVGA GTX 660 FTW Signature 2 (2GB) card, and it's clock setting are a bit different than normal cards I guess. Not sure what to do, please help!
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Kanesk

I tried cleaning out all nvidia drivers, but to no avail


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanesk*
> 
> I tried cleaning out all nvidia drivers, but to no avail


so whats wierd is that this is a driver issue but yet it doesn't go away with a clean install. best thing to do is try other methods like uninstalling drivers and then cleaning the registry or going with a stock bios.


----------



## Kaizan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 114k .zip file
> this should work


Just flashed it, seems to be working great on the hair demo and Watch Dogs. I was able to get the previous BIOS stable, but only after underclocking the GPU quite a bit (-100Mhz for both mem and core clock.) Didn't really want to keep it that way though. I'll test this one a bit with overclocking to see if it can take much.

What program do you use to adjust the BIOS rom settings? I tried doing it myself in Nibitor, but it wouldn't recognize any of the ROMs, so I figured I was out of my depth. Probably was doing something wrong and didn't want to chance bricking my card.

Really appreciate the help!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 114k .zip file
> this should work
> 
> 
> 
> Just flashed it, seems to be working great on the hair demo and Watch Dogs. I was able to get the previous BIOS stable, but only after underclocking the GPU quite a bit (-100Mhz for both mem and core clock.) Didn't really want to keep it that way though. I'll test this one a bit with overclocking to see if it can take much.
> 
> What program do you use to adjust the BIOS rom settings? I tried doing it myself in Nibitor, but it wouldn't recognize any of the ROMs, so I figured I was out of my depth. Probably was doing something wrong and didn't want to chance bricking my card.
> 
> Really appreciate the help!!!
Click to expand...

kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## djjuno

Hello,

I need some help configuring my settings. I was wondering if you could help me out. I have been going through the forum trying to find the correct settings but it's about 518 pages long







Here is my current bios.

GK106.zip 125k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## ThornTwist

I have a problem. I can't get any signal from my HDMI cable.

What I've tried:

Turn off TV. Turn off PC. Drain PC. Disconnect HDMI cable from both TV and PC. Plug in HDMI cable to TV first, then plug in to PC. Turn on TV then turn on PC.

Did the same process for both GPUs both with SLI bridge connected and disconnected.

Did the same process with just one GPU installed in first slot x2.

Check with different HDMI cables.

I have not modded my BIOS on my GPUs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djjuno*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I need some help configuring my settings. I was wondering if you could help me out. I have been going through the forum trying to find the correct settings but it's about 518 pages long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current bios.
> 
> GK106.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


try this

gk1061.zip 250k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a problem. I can't get any signal from my HDMI cable.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Turn off TV. Turn off PC. Drain PC. Disconnect HDMI cable from both TV and PC. Plug in HDMI cable to TV first, then plug in to PC. Turn on TV then turn on PC.
> 
> Did the same process for both GPUs both with SLI bridge connected and disconnected.
> 
> Did the same process with just one GPU installed in first slot x2.
> 
> Check with different HDMI cables.
> 
> I have not modded my BIOS on my GPUs.


did you try reinstalling the drivers? maybe that might help with a clean install as the driver maybe butchered.


----------



## ThornTwist

I really don't want to have to do a clean install of windows. I have no display, nothing. If I was going to install new GPU drivers I would have to do it blindly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I really don't want to have to do a clean install of windows. I have no display, nothing. If I was going to install new GPU drivers I would have to do it blindly.


not clean installing windows lol. clean installing the gpu drivers. If you click on custom installation during the installation you can check a box that allows you to clean install the drivers.


----------



## ThornTwist

I still would have to do it blindly because I can not see anything on my display. My TV just says "check signal cable."


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I still would have to do it blindly because I can not see anything on my display. My TV just says "check signal cable."


use dvi in the meantime. oic wait i see you said tv yea you will have to get a dvi to hdmi male converter.


----------



## ThornTwist

Problem solved. Just FYI.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Problem solved. Just FYI.


we are so in the dark.


----------



## ThornTwist

I just might be one the top 5 weirdest people you will ever meet. Just FYI.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I just might be one the top 5 weirdest people you will ever meet. Just FYI.


eh tbd lol


----------



## ErlendSwag

I've repeated the steps several times but to no prevail. It seems like im not able to get this right. I would love it if anyone here could help me over messages or email i would be glad =)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErlendSwag*
> 
> I've repeated the steps several times but to no prevail. It seems like im not able to get this right. I would love it if anyone here could help me over messages or email i would be glad =)


post the bios and i will mod it. then you can compare my changes to the original.


----------



## ErlendSwag

Here's the bios. While completing step 7 the cmd box mentions protection. It seems like it's a manufacturers protection that's hindering me changing the bios.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErlendSwag*
> 
> Here's the bios. While completing step 7 the cmd box mentions protection. It seems like it's a manufacturers protection that's hindering me changing the bios.


wait what do you mean editing or flashing?

erlendswag.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## ErlendSwag

After completing the last step it told me that it was successful but im still running 1.1570 V in gpuZ.
Sorry for asking so many questions. Im new to overclocking.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErlendSwag*
> 
> After completing the last step it told me that it was successful but im still running 1.1570 V in gpuZ.
> Sorry for asking so many questions. Im new to overclocking.


did you flash the bios i just made.


----------



## ErlendSwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you flash the bios i just made.


No, i'll try that when i return home. Thanks for the help, man!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErlendSwag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you flash the bios i just made.
> 
> 
> 
> No, i'll try that when i return home. Thanks for the help, man!
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Well in a couple days I won't be part of this club anymore. I recently bought an EVGA gtx 780 classified so I'm not going to have any use for my 660s. They've been great cards but I am anxious to put the 780 under water and see how much I can overclock it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Well in a couple days I won't be part of this club anymore. I recently bought an EVGA gtx 780 classified so I'm not going to have any use for my 660s. They've been great cards but I am anxious to put the 780 under water and see how much I can overclock it.


welcome to the 780 club as you finally get to join me.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Thanks


lol if you want to make some profit look at my sig. you can get this 780 the mobo and the 850w psu for that classified. rofl. i aam trying to test this classified tool mod but i have a gigabyte so i am trying to trade for one.


----------



## machala

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. Have my Gigabyte gtx660 2GB OC for 3-4 months now. I don't need to overclock, increase voltages or anything, however what I would like is to decrease the minimum fan speed to 30 (from the current 35) as my PC is quite silent and the fans can slightly be heard on idle.

I was unable to save BIOS from the card using GPU-Z (current version is F30), the save showed a blank window and seemed to freeze. I also tried the Gigabyte @BIOS utility which is apparently using nvflash as well (just like GPU-Z). The first attempt to export the BIOS failed the same way while the second one and all other strangely started to work.

I then used Kepler BIOS tweaker v1.27 to change the minimal fan value from 35 to 30. However, given the weird inability to save BIOS using GPU-Z I have my concerns doing the flashing as I don't want to brick the card.

Has anyone tried to lower the minimal fan speed on these gigabyte gtx660 OC cards? Is it working as expected (I heard some cards have the minimal speed hard-coded and BIOS alteration can not help)? Additionally the auto mode of the card increases the fan percentage with every degree celsius of the GPU core (actually the values are in sync, 45 deg C means 45% fan). Will this auto mode keep working the same way after changing the minimal fan speed?

And finally - do you think I can use the official @BIOS tool to flash the modified BIOS?

Thank you very much!


----------



## djthrottleboi

upload the bios and i will lower it for you when i get home.


----------



## machala

Hi, thanks a lot for the offer, but as I say above, I think I already managed to lower that, so if you can please just check the BIOS if you're willing (the one with LF (low fan) is the modified version, the other is original).

However I would be more interested in knowing the answer to the questions I ask above... I am pretty concerned and honestly fear flashing the VGA BIOS.

GV-N660OC-2GD-LF.zip 122k .zip file


GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi, thanks a lot for the offer, but as I say above, I think I already managed to lower that, so if you can please just check the BIOS if you're willing (the one with LF (low fan) is the modified version, the other is original).
> 
> However I would be more interested in knowing the answer to the questions I ask above... I am pretty concerned and honestly fear flashing the VGA BIOS.
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD-LF.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 122k .zip file


it is at 30 already use a custom fan profile to customize when you want it to be at 30 and this way you can sepcify the fan curve as a whole as well. flashing your own bios will not brick the card. you can use nvflash for windows to flash. make sure it is nvflash for windows and not nvflash.


----------



## machala

Many thanks for you answer.

Do you think I can use the Gigabyte @BIOS utility to flash? It seems like it should work...

How long does it take to flash (meaning after how long can I start to be worried the flashing is stuck)?

The original F30 BIOS also seems to have a UEFI support and is signed by Microsoft. Will this not constitute a problem when the BIOS is modified?

Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Many thanks for you answer.
> 
> Do you think I can use the Gigabyte @BIOS utility to flash? It seems like it should work...
> 
> How long does it take to flash (meaning after how long can I start to be worried the flashing is stuck)?
> 
> The original F30 BIOS also seems to have a UEFI support and is signed by Microsoft. Will this not constitute a problem when the BIOS is modified?
> 
> Thanks again.


it might work and it should take no longer than 2 minutes but @bios may be a bit longer for margin of guessing. this bios is the same bios just modified so it will not change anything and will flash like the original.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This is way off topic but dj, you were right about how awesome these 780s are. Right now mine is clocked at 1267 core and 3312 memory and I haven't touched the voltage and I scored on 5086 on fire strike extreme. I'm gonna have some fun messing around with this card once I get it under water.


----------



## Bludra

I want to unlock my asus gtx 660 non-ti DC2.
KGB does the "no voltage tables found" message, so kepler bios tweak will be needed. But this is out of my element.

*DJthrottleboi* think you could set mine up for me? I would greatly appreiciate it.

Just the usual settings, I'll have to redo my overclock after this is done. Everything is reverted to stock for the card before bios extract.

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This is way off topic but dj, you were right about how awesome these 780s are. Right now mine is clocked at 1267 core and 3312 memory and I haven't touched the voltage and I scored on 5086 on fire strike extreme. I'm gonna have some fun messing around with this card once I get it under water.


rofl ikr i couldn't believe it as my 2 660's never scored like that.

GK1061.zip 115k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> I want to unlock my asus gtx 660 non-ti DC2.
> KGB does the "no voltage tables found" message, so kepler bios tweak will be needed. But this is out of my element.
> 
> *DJthrottleboi* think you could set mine up for me? I would greatly appreiciate it.
> 
> Just the usual settings, I'll have to redo my overclock after this is done. Everything is reverted to stock for the card before bios extract.
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rofl ikr i couldn't believe it as my 2 660's never scored like that.
> 
> GK1061.zip 115k .zip file


Thank you sir. I'll try this out later and give you a rep when I get on computer again.


----------



## Bludra

Oops wrong quote.... On mobile.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That is the bios for you. At least you can quote on mobile, mine won't.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rofl ikr i couldn't believe it as my 2 660's never scored like that.
> 
> GK1061.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. I'll try this out later and give you a rep when I get on computer again.
Click to expand...

definitely let me know how it runs. you will have to oc the mem clock and i limited boost clock to 1215MHz so if you want a higher core you will have to oc to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> That is the bios for you. At least you can quote on mobile, mine won't.


i have this issue sometimes too rofl.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely let me know how it runs. you will have to oc the mem clock and i limited boost clock to 1215MHz so if you want a higher core you will have to oc to it.
> i have this issue sometimes too rofl.


That is what I wanted, for myself to overclock it. I was able to hit the Asus top oc 1137boost and just set the mem the same at 6108.

I read review on the card and it seemed that even the power limit didn't work. So this will help greatly. I'll let you know how it works. Just so I know voltage at max now?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely let me know how it runs. you will have to oc the mem clock and i limited boost clock to 1215MHz so if you want a higher core you will have to oc to it.
> i have this issue sometimes too rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I wanted, for myself to overclock it. I was able to hit the Asus top oc 1137boost and just set the mem the same at 6108.
> 
> I read review on the card and it seemed that even the power limit didn't work. So this will help greatly. I'll let you know how it works. Just so I know voltage at max now?
Click to expand...

yes voltage and in the bios your card will be using 150w as tdp and power target so max power as well.


----------



## Bludra

....... edited .... not needed anymore


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes voltage and in the bios your card will be using 150w as tdp and power target so max power as well.


The flash didnt seem to take, restarted and not 150% or voltage.

edit: sry my bad didnt see newmod.rom flashed original.... duh

****
Works now 1.212 volts but im hitting power limit and can only set to 100 %
Seems to be stopping around 80% , reverted back for now.

****


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes voltage and in the bios your card will be using 150w as tdp and power target so max power as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The flash didnt seem to take, restarted and not 150% or voltage.
> 
> edit: sry my bad didnt see newmod.rom flashed original.... duh
> 
> ****
> Works now 1.212 volts but im hitting power limit and can only set to 100 %
> Seems to be stopping around 80% , reverted back for now.
> 
> ****
Click to expand...

ok post newmod again. i can truly max the power limit and i do it in the bios so there's no need for a slider as you cant go anyhigher than what i set. also is it hitting 100% on the power limit? if the gpu is not using the full 100% and its only usaing 80% then the card is only pulling as much as it can. i will make some adjustments try this with 200w

GK1062.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok post newmod again. i can truly max the power limit and i do it in the bios so there's no need for a slider as you cant go anyhigher than what i set. also is it hitting 100% on the power limit? if the gpu is not using the full 100% and its only usaing 80% then the card is only pulling as much as it can. i will make some adjustments try this with 200w
> 
> GK1062.zip 115k .zip file


I will give it a go tomorrow after work.

Yes is was actually downclocking the core (900~mhz) because of it, tdp was about ~80% but according to afterburner power limit (state of 1 jumping back and forth) was being reached. As you said it is set in bios, but i could only move the power limit slider to 100% if that matters. I was reading the correct voltage during boost. temps were low about maybe 59C.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok post newmod again. i can truly max the power limit and i do it in the bios so there's no need for a slider as you cant go anyhigher than what i set. also is it hitting 100% on the power limit? if the gpu is not using the full 100% and its only usaing 80% then the card is only pulling as much as it can. i will make some adjustments try this with 200w
> 
> GK1062.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it a go tomorrow after work.
> 
> Yes is was actually downclocking the core (900~mhz) because of it, tdp was about ~80% but according to afterburner power limit (state of 1 jumping back and forth) was being reached. As you said it is set in bios, but i could only move the power limit slider to 100% if that matters. I was reading the correct voltage during boost. temps were low about maybe 59C.
> 
> Appreciate the help.
Click to expand...

i upped the power to 200% in the last one.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i upped the power to 200% in the last one.


I'll let you know how it goes.

edit:

Just found a site that says the stock 660 is rated at 140w tdp, so that could have been the issue with the increased voltage at 150.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6276/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-review-gk106-rounds-out-the-kepler-family

and the actual asus site for my card stating 150w
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660DC2O2GD5/specifications/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i upped the power to 200% in the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Just found a site that says the stock 660 is rated at 140w tdp, so that could have been the issue with the increased voltage at 150.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6276/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-review-gk106-rounds-out-the-kepler-family
> 
> and the actual asus site for my card stating 150w
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660DC2O2GD5/specifications/
Click to expand...

i know and set 150w originally bt i went to 200 as you might be able to pull something extra but it you want to stick with the 150w use the first one i made. the pcie slot and rail can pull a little more than their ratings anyway.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i know and set 150w originally bt i went to 200 as you might be able to pull something extra but it you want to stick with the 150w use the first one i made. the pcie slot and rail can pull a little more than their ratings anyway.


No i meant that could be the reason. I do find it weird that it was limiting at 80%tdp though. Program you suggest best for benching?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i know and set 150w originally bt i went to 200 as you might be able to pull something extra but it you want to stick with the 150w use the first one i made. the pcie slot and rail can pull a little more than their ratings anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> No i meant that could be the reason. I do find it weird that it was limiting at 80%tdp though. Program you suggest best for benching?
Click to expand...

first suggestion is go back to the first bios i made as the limiting to 80% is not a problem and second use 3dmark11 or firestrike. then after passing those go unigine heaven and then play games. lol i thought you mean't it was hitting 100% but it should be fine as it will use what is available.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> first suggestion is go back to the first bios i made as the limiting to 80% is not a problem and second use 3dmark11 or firestrike. then after passing those go unigine heaven and then play games. lol i thought you mean't it was hitting 100% but it should be fine as it will use what is available.


That's what I found weird, and it was throttling my core clock down to 900 and on stock bios it does not.

So try to explain this better.

Normal stock bios I can hit approx. 1137mhz no prob. but same settings with modded voltage and 150% i was throttling to 900mhz. Same test same settings on afterburner. Except the useless slider for power limit changes to 100% max rather then 110% on spec, but as you said its set in bios and doesn't matter. Same goes for voltage which means nothing, but i was reaching 1.212 under load.

Afterburner settings.
Voltages = n/a (but was at 0)
Core = 0
Mem = 0
Fan = auto user

Stock: 1137mhz
Powerlimit : 110 or 100 didnt matter on stock bios
tdp: ~100% roughly
power limit being reached according to afterburner graph

newmod 150%: ~950mhz
powerlimit: n/a (but max at 100 in afterburner on newmod)
tdp: ~80%
power limit being reached according to afterburner graph

I was using unigine valley for the tests ultra at 8XAA windowed to see graphs.

edit: Maybe i just need to turn up the core more (offsdet different) and its really not throttling, I'll give it go later, again thanks for the help. all new to this.


----------



## machala

Hi,

sorry to bother again, but still before I flash - could someone please tell me if they were able to decrease the minimum fan speed limit on the Gigabyte GTX660 OC (to at least 30%)? I hear some cards have the limit hardcoded or some fans simply can't spin slower. I would like to know this before I go ahead as I still consider flashing a bit risky...

BTW if something goes wrong, I should be able to run on my on-board VGA and flash the original rom back, right?

And one more question - nvflash seems to have an option called "--updateuefi". If my BIOS is UEFI should this option be used or I can just ignore it and simple "nvflash rom_filename" should do the job?

Many thanks again.


----------



## Bludra

Not sure whats going on. I can do this settign on Stock rom no problem.

Heres a snap shot of gpu tweak, i got rid of msi afterburner to see if that was the issue but doing the same thing.
In picture notice its starts going up but then drops and power not even close .



should probably note that it started at 1205 then dropped to 900 almost right away as power % went up.
The good section is actually jsut the unigine valley engine window open to start it, not running.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Not sure whats going on. I can do this settign on Stock rom no problem.
> 
> Heres a snap shot of gpu tweak, i got rid of msi afterburner to see if that was the issue but doing the same thing.
> In picture notice its starts going up but then drops and power not even close .
> 
> 
> 
> shoudl probvably note that it started at 1205 then dropped to 900 almost right away as power % went up.


upload the first mod and i will make some adjustments. though asus cards have been having issues lately.


----------



## Bludra

ok sure,

Ya i have read a review by hardtechop on these cards and they said voltage increase and powerlimit both made the card worse for some reason. But this was without an unlock so I dont know.

GK1061.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> ok sure,
> 
> Ya i have read a review by hardtechop on these cards and they said voltage increase and powerlimit both made the card worse for some reason. But this was without an unlock so I dont know.
> 
> GK1061.zip 115k .zip file


It may be that these cards like lower voltages. What i do know for sure is that Asus RMA service suxx. before i mod can you give me a asic value? right click the top of the gpu-z window and click read asic value.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It may be that these cards like lower voltages. What i do know for sure is that Asus RMA service suxx. before i mod can you give me a asic value? right click the top of the gpu-z window and click read asic value.


79.9


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It may be that these cards like lower voltages. What i do know for sure is that Asus RMA service suxx. before i mod can you give me a asic value? right click the top of the gpu-z window and click read asic value.
> 
> 
> 
> 79.9
Click to expand...

ok for balance i brought tdp down to 140w as i want to try running at 1.200 instead of 1.212

GK10611.zip 115k .zip file
 though with a score like that 1.212 should have been fine.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok for balance i brought tdp down to 140w as i want to try running at 1.200 instead of 1.212
> 
> GK10611.zip 115k .zip file
> though with a score like that 1.212 should have been fine.


better but still throttling, must be a voltage thing. this time power whent to 85% and was peaking at 1035mhz but still not close. hmmm maybe lower?
could try 1187500 since only one left after stock voltage.

maybe make 2 one with 11875 and one 1175000 that way i dont ahve to ask for another after lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok for balance i brought tdp down to 140w as i want to try running at 1.200 instead of 1.212
> 
> GK10611.zip 115k .zip file
> though with a score like that 1.212 should have been fine.
> 
> 
> 
> better but still throttling, must be a voltage thing. this time power whent to 85% and was peaking at 1035mhz but still not close. hmmm maybe lower?
> could try 1187500 since only one left after stock voltage.
> 
> maybe make 2 one with 11875 and one 1175000 that way i dont ahve to ask for another after lol
Click to expand...

ok i will do that then as it seemed to work better with lower voltages i will leave power limit the same as what i thing is happening is it is not passing the amount of power needed to support the higher voltages. here is 3 variations.

GK1063.zip 230k .zip file


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i will do that then as it seemed to work better with lower voltages i will leave power limit the same as what i thing is happening is it is not passing the amount of power needed to support the higher voltages. here is 3 variations.
> 
> GK1063.zip 230k .zip file


Ok. Do you remember which one is what?

also, this I found, highest bios on the site for my card, if it helps.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129404/asus-gtx660-2048-120810-2.html


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry to bother again, but still before I flash - could someone please tell me if they were able to decrease the minimum fan speed limit on the Gigabyte GTX660 OC (to at least 30%)? I hear some cards have the limit hardcoded or some fans simply can't spin slower. I would like to know this before I go ahead as I still consider flashing a bit risky...
> 
> BTW if something goes wrong, I should be able to run on my on-board VGA and flash the original rom back, right?
> 
> And one more question - nvflash seems to have an option called "--updateuefi". If my BIOS is UEFI should this option be used or I can just ignore it and simple "nvflash rom_filename" should do the job?
> 
> Many thanks again.


People say it's risky ..... but I don't think it is as much as they say. Takes 5 seconds to flash and as long as you put the correct command and correct bios and settings you should be fine. ( i guess that is the risk there) These cards to throttle them selves if they have to much of one which is what Im having issues with right now.

My fan goes to 10% but I never tried it, it's so quiet now with the directcu cooler and plus my cpu is overclocked moderately on air to 4.3 3570k and that fan is louder lol.

Not sure about flashing if fails, but I'm sure you can.

My mainboard is UEFI (gigabyte-z77x-d3H) and I never used it, actually dj could this be a reason mines acting up? edit: I think this is only needed if it does not start without it. Think that might have been stated in kgb cfg?

I've actually been using nvflash -4 -5 -6 ###.rom, but I did have to remove protection before hand with nvflash --protectoff.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i will do that then as it seemed to work better with lower voltages i will leave power limit the same as what i thing is happening is it is not passing the amount of power needed to support the higher voltages. here is 3 variations.
> 
> GK1063.zip 230k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Do you remember which one is what?
> 
> also, this I found, highest bios on the site for my card, if it helps.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129404/asus-gtx660-2048-120810-2.html
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry to bother again, but still before I flash - could someone please tell me if they were able to decrease the minimum fan speed limit on the Gigabyte GTX660 OC (to at least 30%)? I hear some cards have the limit hardcoded or some fans simply can't spin slower. I would like to know this before I go ahead as I still consider flashing a bit risky...
> 
> BTW if something goes wrong, I should be able to run on my on-board VGA and flash the original rom back, right?
> 
> And one more question - nvflash seems to have an option called "--updateuefi". If my BIOS is UEFI should this option be used or I can just ignore it and simple "nvflash rom_filename" should do the job?
> 
> Many thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> People say it's risky ..... but I don't think it is as much as they say. Takes 5 seconds to flash and as long as you put the correct command and correct bios and settings you should be fine. ( i guess that is the risk there) These cards to throttle them selves if they have to much of one which is what Im having issues with right now.
> 
> My fan goes to 10% but I never tried it, it's so quiet now with the directcu cooler and plus my cpu is overclocked moderately on air to 4.3 3570k and that fan is louder lol.
> 
> Not sure about flashing if fails, but I'm sure you can.
> 
> My mainboard is UEFI (gigabyte-z77x-d3H) and I never used it, actually dj could this be a reason mines acting up? edit: I think this is only needed if it does not start without it. Think that might have been stated in kgb cfg?
> 
> I've actually been using nvflash -4 -5 -6 ###.rom, but I did have to remove protection before hand with nvflash --protectoff.
Click to expand...

you dont need options -4 -4 -4 and also that bios may or may not be for your card as it it a stock bios so if it is higher than your card then i doubt that it is. do not use options -4 -5 -6 if you flash it as if it is the wrong bios then nvflash will prevent you from flashing it. Also you can open the bios's up in kepler bios tweaker to see which is which.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry to bother again, but still before I flash - could someone please tell me if they were able to decrease the minimum fan speed limit on the Gigabyte GTX660 OC (to at least 30%)? I hear some cards have the limit hardcoded or some fans simply can't spin slower. I would like to know this before I go ahead as I still consider flashing a bit risky...
> 
> BTW if something goes wrong, I should be able to run on my on-board VGA and flash the original rom back, right?
> 
> And one more question - nvflash seems to have an option called "--updateuefi". If my BIOS is UEFI should this option be used or I can just ignore it and simple "nvflash rom_filename" should do the job?
> 
> Many thanks again.


updateuefi is not needed at all unless you altered the uefi portion of the card.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need options -4 -4 -4 and also that bios may or may not be for your card as it it a stock bios so if it is higher than your card then i doubt that it is. do not use options -4 -5 -6 if you flash it as if it is the wrong bios then nvflash will prevent you from flashing it. Also you can open the bios's up in kepler bios tweaker to see which is which.
> updateuefi is not needed at all unless you altered the uefi portion of the card.


ok do you think me using -4 -5 -6 was causing issues with the flashes then? Front page should be changed it states to use -4 -5 -6.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need options -4 -4 -4 and also that bios may or may not be for your card as it it a stock bios so if it is higher than your card then i doubt that it is. do not use options -4 -5 -6 if you flash it as if it is the wrong bios then nvflash will prevent you from flashing it. Also you can open the bios's up in kepler bios tweaker to see which is which.
> updateuefi is not needed at all unless you altered the uefi portion of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ok do you think me using -4 -5 -6 was causing issues with the flashes then? Front page should be changed it states to use -4 -5 -6.
Click to expand...

no it wasn't causing issues as it is your original bios but if you are going to use another bios not yours it would allow you to flash a bad bios when you use -4 -5 -6. the initial page says use it because its for a older version of nvflash.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no it wasn't causing issues as it is your original bios but if you are going to use another bios not yours it would allow you to flash a bad bios when you use -4 -5 -6. the initial page says use it because its for a older version of nvflash.


They all still throttle, but newmod 2 was bad.

Anyway, I do appreiceate all the help to try and get this working but I'm thinking its jsut not worth trying to get this damn card higher. I dont have a bad oc with stock. Wish i could get more but ya.








to you DJ for all your help.

I did notice a gfx current protection in my bios however, that on auto is supposed to be controlled by the vbios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no it wasn't causing issues as it is your original bios but if you are going to use another bios not yours it would allow you to flash a bad bios when you use -4 -5 -6. the initial page says use it because its for a older version of nvflash.
> 
> 
> 
> They all still throttle, but newmod 2 was bad.
> 
> Anyway, I do appreiceate all the help to try and get this working but I'm thinking its jsut not worth trying to get this damn card higher. I dont have a bad oc with stock. Wish i could get more but ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you DJ for all your help.
> 
> I did notice a gfx current protection in my bios however, that on auto is supposed to be controlled by the vbios.
Click to expand...

I know whats wrong with your card. it doesn't respond to software. this means you like gigabyte cards have a card with voltage controller that ignores software controls so you can't go over the settings within it. I had 2 660's like that. one gigabyte and one evga.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know whats wrong with your card. it doesn't respond to software. this means you like gigabyte cards have a card with voltage controller that ignores software controls so you can't go over the settings within it. I had 2 660's like that. one gigabyte and one evga.


nothing we can do about it then?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know whats wrong with your card. it doesn't respond to software. this means you like gigabyte cards have a card with voltage controller that ignores software controls so you can't go over the settings within it. I had 2 660's like that. one gigabyte and one evga.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing we can do about it then?
Click to expand...

hardmod but thats dangerous if we dont know what we are doing so i just ran those 660's stock and then upgraded to a 770 which eventually led to a 780 when i sold them and the 770.


----------



## Bludra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hardmod but thats dangerous if we dont know what we are doing so i just ran those 660's stock and then upgraded to a 770 which eventually led to a 780 when i sold them and the 770.


ok cool, well like i said many times thanks. I'll have to live with it how it is, till i buy something new. cheers


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hardmod but thats dangerous if we dont know what we are doing so i just ran those 660's stock and then upgraded to a 770 which eventually led to a 780 when i sold them and the 770.
> 
> 
> 
> ok cool, well like i said many times thanks. I'll have to live with it how it is, till i buy something new. cheers
Click to expand...

no problem take care. you still get a hefty oc with stock so thats good.


----------



## Maluco4660

Hi guys








Sorry if this is not the correct place ><
I already have searched for this and found nothing.

The image shows a moment when my 660 goes to a infinity power consumption, and the Clock/Voltage/use, all other things... Drops to Zero.

This happens when playing only, and only with Dx9... The computer freezes and the game close...

( Only with 314.22 i can use the VGA without having issues... )

Someone know something about how that happens?
( i was trying to underclock the clock, but haven't solved )



4670k Stock
Z87 Killer
8Gb 2133Mhz ( Kingston Beast 2400 2x4)
PSU CX500 Corsair...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct place ><
> I already have searched for this and found nothing.
> 
> The image shows a moment when my 660 goes to a infinity power consumption, and the Clock/Voltage/use, all other things... Drops to Zero.
> 
> This happens when playing only, and only with Dx9... The computer freezes and the game close...
> 
> ( Only with 314.22 i can use the VGA without having issues... )
> 
> Someone know something about how that happens?
> ( i was trying to underclock the clock, but haven't solved )
> 
> 
> 
> 4670k Stock
> Z87 Killer
> 8Gb 2133Mhz ( Kingston Beast 2400 2x4)
> PSU CX500 Corsair...


the older drivers dont have a limit in them that prevents voltages from being higher than 1.212v and oc software from raising voltage higher than 1.187 without a modded oc program so if you modded then that could be it. Or your oc could just be unstable.


----------



## Maluco4660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the older drivers dont have a limit in them that prevents voltages from being higher than 1.212v and oc software from raising voltage higher than 1.187 without a modded oc program so if you modded then that could be it. Or your oc could just be unstable.


It's not modded =/... But i'm thinking about do that to try stabilize manually...
The max allowed Voltage is 1.175v, and the GPu dos not overpass this.
About 314.22, i mean, this is the only stable version i tried....

Real don't know what can be the issue here lol...

( Already tested with a better PSU too, was a Ax760 )


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the older drivers dont have a limit in them that prevents voltages from being higher than 1.212v and oc software from raising voltage higher than 1.187 without a modded oc program so if you modded then that could be it. Or your oc could just be unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not modded =/... But i'm thinking about do that to try stabilize manually...
> The max allowed Voltage is 1.175v, and the GPu dos not overpass this.
> About 314.22, i mean, this is the only stable version i tried....
> 
> Real don't know what can be the issue here lol...
> 
> ( Already tested with a better PSU too, was a Ax760 )
Click to expand...

the latest drivers dont help?


----------



## Maluco4660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the latest drivers dont help?


No, latest driver give me BSOD sometimes... Or red/black/white screens and sound loop...
Best case the latest drivers just stop responding.

I tried underclocking, locking voltage with K-boost option, and tested in W7 and Windows 8...
Got some stability just with older drivers... ( and i was looking now, 314.22 is the only driver without Gforce Experience i can install and have stability... Can Experience be a cause for the issue? )


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the latest drivers dont help?
> 
> 
> 
> No, latest driver give me BSOD sometimes... Or red/black/white screens and sound loop...
> Best case the latest drivers just stop responding.
> 
> I tried underclocking, locking voltage with K-boost option, and tested in W7 and Windows 8...
> Got some stability just with older drivers... ( and i was looking now, 314.22 is the only driver without Gforce Experience i can install and have stability... Can Experience be a cause for the issue? )
Click to expand...

possibly as it optimizes games. you have the option to go custom install clean install and select only the drivers and not experience.


----------



## Maluco4660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> possibly as it optimizes games. you have the option to go custom install clean install and select only the drivers and not experience.


Will try to install without the GF experience, and will post the results here for who need too









Just for curious, i'm the only one with this kind of issue?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> possibly as it optimizes games. you have the option to go custom install clean install and select only the drivers and not experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to install without the GF experience, and will post the results here for who need too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for curious, i'm the only one with this kind of issue?
Click to expand...

as you explain it it sounds like the card has issues and if its in warranty i would rma it. as for voltage modded gpu's they get a lot higher with older drivers.


----------



## Maluco4660

I was afraid about to need that... The rma services here are horrible and don't really believe they will 'find' the problem, what will make them send the board back to me without do nothing lol kkk... Anyway i'm out of solutions... Latest drivers without gfexperience doesn't work too... And can't play some games with older drivers... Will try to rma it so... Thanks for your attention bro... ;-) ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> I was afraid about to need that... The rma services here are horrible and don't really believe they will 'find' the problem, what will make them send the board back to me without do nothing lol kkk... Anyway i'm out of solutions... Latest drivers without gfexperience doesn't work too... And can't play some games with older drivers... Will try to rma it so... Thanks for your attention bro... ;-) ...


if you explain your issue they will look the card over and will fix the issue but to get a different card do a advanced rma and they will send a new card before you send the old card in. then you will have a new card. or refurbed anyway.


----------



## Maluco4660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you explain your issue they will look the card over and will fix the issue but to get a different card do a advanced rma and they will send a new card before you send the old card in. then you will have a new card. or refurbed anyway.


Yep, i'll send directly to Zotac ...

[
The store where i bought the card has a bad reputation about RMA...
Searching today about the store i found this http://www.kephost.com/images4/2013/12/9/a1_2013_12_9_pdxfnbw9ct.jpg...
Some technician just spoiled the mobo socket for do not give the warranty lol...
]


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maluco4660*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you explain your issue they will look the card over and will fix the issue but to get a different card do a advanced rma and they will send a new card before you send the old card in. then you will have a new card. or refurbed anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, i'll send directly to Zotac ...
> 
> [
> The store where i bought the card has a bad reputation about RMA...
> Searching today about the store i found this http://www.kephost.com/images4/2013/12/9/a1_2013_12_9_pdxfnbw9ct.jpg...
> Some technician just spoiled the mobo socket for do not give the warranty lol...
> ]
Click to expand...

wow. that store suxx.


----------



## tps3443

I'm going to be picking up a GTX Titan for 4K gaming in the next week. And will be doing a little modifying to it as well. Apparently if you can get it to a comfortable 1350Mhz, it will run with (2) 780's. A lot of guys are getting 14,000 in firestrike with one TITAN!

Gaming at 3840/2160 4K resolution in "Watchdogs" requires a very demanding 5,500MB of VRAM Or 5.5GB

So, a GTX Titan is my only option at this point.

Im going to be putting the GTX 660 OEM up for sale. This model has 1,152 Cuda cores, and 96 ROP's
instead of only 960 Cuda cores and 80 ROP's like a regular GTX 660 GK 106.

I unlocked the voltage with KGB, and then I edited my own bios with keplerbiostweak 1.27

I set the memory to 7,100Mhz default.

And I set the base core clock to 1200Mhz , and the 3d boost is 1333Mhz

This card has pulled at 5,913 in firestrike with clocks less than this. Ive been running it for over a month like this for 24/7

It is one heck of a card! it will out do a GTX 760 SC. Anyways, I am letting her go for cheap! I hope some one else will enjoy it as much as I did.

This little 660 OEM 1,152 with the GK104 in it eats Crysis 3 alive.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I'm going to be picking up a GTX Titan for 4K gaming in the next week. And will be doing a little modifying to it as well. Apparently if you can get it to a comfortable 1350Mhz, it will run with (2) 780's. A lot of guys are getting 14,000 in firestrike with one TITAN!
> 
> Gaming at 3840/2160 4K resolution in "Watchdogs" requires a very demanding 5,500MB of VRAM Or 5.5GB
> 
> So, a GTX Titan is my only option at this point.
> 
> Im going to be putting the GTX 660 OEM up for sale. This model has 1,152 Cuda cores, and 96 ROP's
> instead of only 960 Cuda cores and 80 ROP's like a regular GTX 660 GK 106.
> 
> I unlocked the voltage with KGB, and then I edited my own bios with keplerbiostweak 1.27
> 
> I set the memory to 7,100Mhz default.
> 
> And I set the base core clock to 1200Mhz , and the 3d boost is 1333Mhz
> 
> This card has pulled at 5,913 in firestrike with clocks less than this. Ive been running it for over a month like this for 24/7
> 
> It is one heck of a card! it will out do a GTX 760 SC. Anyways, I am letting her go for cheap! I hope some one else will enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> This little 660 OEM 1,152 with the GK104 in it eats Crysis 3 alive.


they have 6gb 780's now.


----------



## QCIC

Having some weird voltage issues on my EVGA 660 (3gb version). First, I modded and flashed my BIOS to 1.2125v, without any change in actual running voltage--it ran at 1.1620v for all tests. Then I opened up EVGA PrecisionX (4.2.1) and saw that the voltage was set to 950mV. When I increased this to 1150mV, I noticed a 10-15 FPS drop in my tests, and it never went back up to 1.620v during testing. The "overvoltage" setting does absolutely nothing. Exactly what's going on here? Do I have a voltage locked card that trumps firmware limits? Is the performance drop normal or an artifact of the OC software?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QCIC*
> 
> Having some weird voltage issues on my EVGA 660 (3gb version). First, I modded and flashed my BIOS to 1.2125v, without any change in actual running voltage--it ran at 1.1620v for all tests. Then I opened up EVGA PrecisionX (4.2.1) and saw that the voltage was set to 950mV. When I increased this to 1150mV, I noticed a 10-15 FPS drop in my tests, and it never went back up to 1.620v during testing. The "overvoltage" setting does absolutely nothing. Exactly what's going on here? Do I have a voltage locked card that trumps firmware limits? Is the performance drop normal or an artifact of the OC software?


your bios can only do up to 1.212v and if you set it higher due to the drivers it will do wierd things.


----------



## machala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> People say it's risky ..... but I don't think it is as much as they say. Takes 5 seconds to flash and as long as you put the correct command and correct bios and settings you should be fine. ( i guess that is the risk there) These cards to throttle them selves if they have to much of one which is what Im having issues with right now.
> 
> My fan goes to 10% but I never tried it, it's so quiet now with the directcu cooler and plus my cpu is overclocked moderately on air to 4.3 3570k and that fan is louder lol.
> 
> Not sure about flashing if fails, but I'm sure you can.
> 
> My mainboard is UEFI (gigabyte-z77x-d3H) and I never used it, actually dj could this be a reason mines acting up? edit: I think this is only needed if it does not start without it. Think that might have been stated in kgb cfg?
> 
> I've actually been using nvflash -4 -5 -6 ###.rom, but I did have to remove protection before hand with nvflash --protectoff.


Hi,

thanks a lot for your answer. I finally tried the Gigabyte's VGA @BIOS utility, but it failed to perform the upgrade as it just reports both BIOS versions are the same. So I have to go the nvflash way (BTW @BIOS uses nvflash anyway internally).

Just a few more questions please:

1. What version of nvflash are you currently using? The latest I found is 5.142, but @BIOS seems to be using 5.156... weird

2. What version of Kepler BIOS Tweaker are you using djthrottlleboi? Mine is 1.27 that I used to edit the BIOS, is it the latest one?

3. I noticed Kepler BIOS Tweaker provides two formats to work with - rom and bin. Is there any real difference between the two or is it just different extension and the format of the file is the same? I just fear I could load a wrong formatted file into the EEPROM

4. The way I plan to do it is following:

- check the MD5 of the modified BIOS
- flash the BIOS using "nvflash mod_bios.rom" (no -4 -5 -6 or anything similar to override, my BIOS should be the same type)
- if it reports protection, use nvflash --protectoff and flash again
- read the BIOS again from the EEPROM (nvflash -b mod_bios2.rom)
- check mod_bios2.rom's MD5 and see if they are the same as mod_bios.rom, this should tell me if the flash went OK and there was no corruption in the process
- if not OK, flash again or flash the original BIOS, if all is OK, run "nvflash --protecton"
- reboot and pray









Do you see any issue with the above procedure?

I know you all guys do it every other day, but the Internet seems to be full of people for whom the flash failed and nvflash was no longer able to detect the card and they could not flash the original rom back. Then it seems the only way is to do some soldering on the EEPROM itself, which I surely would not like to do...

Thank you very much for everything.


----------



## gyigyo

Anyone know how to fix crashing NVIDIA HAIR and everything(what use gpu) if i overclock my BIOS TWInFROZR-GTX660-MSI overclocked(factory)
what voltage should i use?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bludra*
> 
> People say it's risky ..... but I don't think it is as much as they say. Takes 5 seconds to flash and as long as you put the correct command and correct bios and settings you should be fine. ( i guess that is the risk there) These cards to throttle them selves if they have to much of one which is what Im having issues with right now.
> 
> My fan goes to 10% but I never tried it, it's so quiet now with the directcu cooler and plus my cpu is overclocked moderately on air to 4.3 3570k and that fan is louder lol.
> 
> Not sure about flashing if fails, but I'm sure you can.
> 
> My mainboard is UEFI (gigabyte-z77x-d3H) and I never used it, actually dj could this be a reason mines acting up? edit: I think this is only needed if it does not start without it. Think that might have been stated in kgb cfg?
> 
> I've actually been using nvflash -4 -5 -6 ###.rom, but I did have to remove protection before hand with nvflash --protectoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks a lot for your answer. I finally tried the Gigabyte's VGA @BIOS utility, but it failed to perform the upgrade as it just reports both BIOS versions are the same. So I have to go the nvflash way (BTW @BIOS uses nvflash anyway internally).
> 
> Just a few more questions please:
> 
> 1. What version of nvflash are you currently using? The latest I found is 5.142, but @BIOS seems to be using 5.156... weird
> 
> 2. What version of Kepler BIOS Tweaker are you using djthrottlleboi? Mine is 1.27 that I used to edit the BIOS, is it the latest one?
> 
> 3. I noticed Kepler BIOS Tweaker provides two formats to work with - rom and bin. Is there any real difference between the two or is it just different extension and the format of the file is the same? I just fear I could load a wrong formatted file into the EEPROM
> 
> 4. The way I plan to do it is following:
> 
> - check the MD5 of the modified BIOS
> - flash the BIOS using "nvflash mod_bios.rom" (no -4 -5 -6 or anything similar to override, my BIOS should be the same type)
> - if it reports protection, use nvflash --protectoff and flash again
> - read the BIOS again from the EEPROM (nvflash -b mod_bios2.rom)
> - check mod_bios2.rom's MD5 and see if they are the same as mod_bios.rom, this should tell me if the flash went OK and there was no corruption in the process
> - if not OK, flash again or flash the original BIOS, if all is OK, run "nvflash --protecton"
> - reboot and pray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any issue with the above procedure?
> 
> I know you all guys do it every other day, but the Internet seems to be full of people for whom the flash failed and nvflash was no longer able to detect the card and they could not flash the original rom back. Then it seems the only way is to do some soldering on the EEPROM itself, which I surely would not like to do...
> 
> Thank you very much for everything.
Click to expand...

If you are this nervous dont do it. or let me do it for you through teamveiwer as it can fail or it can succeed and whether it succeeds depends on how much you have listened to those that are helping and those that fail. usually you fail because you flashed the wrong bios or used options -4 -5 -6 with a bios for another card. those are the main cases. When you are using your own bios you will be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix crashing NVIDIA HAIR and everything(what use gpu) if i overclock my BIOS TWInFROZR-GTX660-MSI overclocked(factory)
> what voltage should i use?


depends on what you are doing. if this is all on a stock bios just bring the oc down a little and then bring it down some more till you can run hair stable.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on what you are doing. if this is all on a stock bios just bring the oc down a little and then bring it down some more till you can run hair stable.


the stock bios is perfect is stable, but how can i find what voltage i need to use for oc without bios flashing?

here is my bios (stock):

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## machala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you are this nervous dont do it. or let me do it for you through teamveiwer as it can fail or it can succeed and whether it succeeds depends on how much you have listened to those that are helping and those that fail. usually you fail because you flashed the wrong bios or used options -4 -5 -6 with a bios for another card. those are the main cases. When you are using your own bios you will be fine.
> depends on what you are doing. if this is all on a stock bios just bring the oc down a little and then bring it down some more till you can run hair stable.


Thanks a lot for the offer, but I will not bother you with any teamviewer session, the procedure looks simple it will just either succeed or fail.

Just if you could answer what are the versions of KBT and nvflash you're using, I'd be most grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you are this nervous dont do it. or let me do it for you through teamveiwer as it can fail or it can succeed and whether it succeeds depends on how much you have listened to those that are helping and those that fail. usually you fail because you flashed the wrong bios or used options -4 -5 -6 with a bios for another card. those are the main cases. When you are using your own bios you will be fine.
> depends on what you are doing. if this is all on a stock bios just bring the oc down a little and then bring it down some more till you can run hair stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the offer, but I will not bother you with any teamviewer session, the procedure looks simple it will just either succeed or fail.
> 
> Just if you could answer what are the versions of KBT and nvflash you're using, I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

kepler bios tweaker 1.27 also it is easy and quick. here is nvflash and kepler bios tweaker

KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27.zip 459k .zip file
and here is a BAT file that makes it easy. just right click and select edit. Insert your bios name and remove my bios name.

1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file
 the bios however must be in the same folder with this and this file must be in the same folder with nvflash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on what you are doing. if this is all on a stock bios just bring the oc down a little and then bring it down some more till you can run hair stable.
> 
> 
> 
> the stock bios is perfect is stable, but how can i find what voltage i need to use for oc without bios flashing?
> 
> here is my bios (stock):
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
Click to expand...

tell me if this works.

gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## machala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27 also it is easy and quick. here is nvflash and kepler bios tweaker
> 
> KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27.zip 459k .zip file
> and here is a BAT file that makes it easy. just right click and select edit. Insert your bios name and remove my bios name.
> 
> 1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file
> the bios however must be in the same folder with this and this file must be in the same folder with nvflash.
> tell me if this works.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


Hi,

thanks, but no need for that, I am really not that stupid and can run two commands in CLI. I am actually a network engineer and manage Cisco and other devices via CLI









My only concern always was what if something happens during the flash (PC starts hanging, power failure). But I certainly very much appreciate how helpful you are trying to be. You are simply great!

Just please let me know what version of nvflash you use, I want to make sure I use the latest one.

Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27 also it is easy and quick. here is nvflash and kepler bios tweaker
> 
> KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27.zip 459k .zip file
> and here is a BAT file that makes it easy. just right click and select edit. Insert your bios name and remove my bios name.
> 
> 1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file
> the bios however must be in the same folder with this and this file must be in the same folder with nvflash.
> tell me if this works.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks, but no need for that, I am really not that stupid and can run two commands in CLI. I am actually a network engineer and manage Cisco and other devices via CLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern always was what if something happens during the flash (PC starts hanging, power failure). But I certainly very much appreciate how helpful you are trying to be. You are simply great!
> 
> Just please let me know what version of nvflash you use, I want to make sure I use the latest one.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...

I gave you the programs as to make it that easy for you as they are what i use. Since it doesn't show the version number in my details i figured that would help. I gave you the bat in case you were lazy like me and got impatient as i do too much fiddling in linux to want to do it in windows and awesome that you do use cli as I actually use it myself for my switch as I am a home user it is kinda pointless but i get up to 18MB/s down using dynamic link aggregation(802.3ad) which is really pointless because a lot of servers never really allow me to use that full download speed but it comes in handy when Streaming to twitch and youtube together as with 5Mb/s up is not enough so i used the aggregation to help with the transfer and now no dropped frames. Linux uses CLI for everything though and that is where i go when i want to geek out.

This is however off topic I cannot tell you which nvflash for windows version I have but i believe it is the latest version. My folder is a mess as I have a ton of bios that I modded and never deleted. Their are no details in the properties but I am sure you will get the latest version from Techpowerup.com as this is where i got it from.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27 also it is easy and quick. here is nvflash and kepler bios tweaker
> 
> KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27.zip 459k .zip file
> and here is a BAT file that makes it easy. just right click and select edit. Insert your bios name and remove my bios name.
> 
> 1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file
> the bios however must be in the same folder with this and this file must be in the same folder with nvflash.
> tell me if this works.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


its not working! instant crash! can you tell me what should i edit in keplerbios editor voltage tabs? the first 2?

show me in this pic:

Untitled.zip 332k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27 also it is easy and quick. here is nvflash and kepler bios tweaker
> 
> KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27.zip 459k .zip file
> and here is a BAT file that makes it easy. just right click and select edit. Insert your bios name and remove my bios name.
> 
> 1nvflash.zip 0k .zip file
> the bios however must be in the same folder with this and this file must be in the same folder with nvflash.
> tell me if this works.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not working! instant crash! can you tell me what should i edit in keplerbios editor voltage tabs? the first 2?
> 
> show me in this pic:
> 
> Untitled.zip 332k .zip file
Click to expand...

your card can't handle the power so i will bring it down
i set voltage at 1.212 but you are crashing so i know your card is like the evga i had and prefers lower voltage. try this with 1.187

gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Hey can u guys help me? I picked up another gtx660 and after i did everything i had to and went to go turn on sli options it wasnt there.... Boths gpus getting plenty of power from a 750w seasonic psu. MSI GD45 Motherboard. I do not know why its not working?? Device Manager says everythings okay with em, And they both work fine all my slots work fine. But With or without the sli bridge on I get no option for SLI. WHAT GIVES!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Hey can u guys help me? I picked up another gtx660 and after i did everything i had to and went to go turn on sli options it wasnt there.... Boths gpus getting plenty of power from a 750w seasonic psu. MSI GD45 Motherboard. I do not know why its not working?? Device Manager says everythings okay with em, And they both work fine all my slots work fine. But With or without the sli bridge on I get no option for SLI. WHAT GIVES!?!??!?!?!?


Did you flash a custom bios and was it the original? if you didn't flash a bios than the card is bad and should be rma'ed. If you did flash a bios then the bios that was flash could have been corrupt. the easiest fix for this issue is to reinstall your drivers using custom install and checking clean install as the drivers may be corrupt. Then if tht does not work flash the gpu back to the original and then remod.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Did you flash a custom bios and was it the original? if you didn't flash a bios than the card is bad and should be rma'ed. If you did flash a bios then the bios that was flash could have been corrupt. the easiest fix for this issue is to reinstall your drivers using custom install and checking clean install as the drivers may be corrupt. Then if tht does not work flash the gpu back to the original and then remod.


I did no modding to any of these cards bios. Tried clean install 6 times. Cleared CMOS, Tried it with an sli bridge without one. one card in one slot another in the other. both cards alone. The only thing that points to something possibly wrong is that my second card when both are installed, the second diverts down to 4x, 1.1 *** does that mean? and is affecting its ability to SLI?
I know my mother board is supposed to do these configurations (x16) (x8,x8) (x8, 4x, 4x). But i cannot seem to get the second card above 4x. Only other thing in a PCIE slot is my wifi card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Did you flash a custom bios and was it the original? if you didn't flash a bios than the card is bad and should be rma'ed. If you did flash a bios then the bios that was flash could have been corrupt. the easiest fix for this issue is to reinstall your drivers using custom install and checking clean install as the drivers may be corrupt. Then if tht does not work flash the gpu back to the original and then remod.
> 
> 
> 
> I did no modding to any of these cards bios. Tried clean install 6 times. Cleared CMOS, Tried it with an sli bridge without one. one card in one slot another in the other. both cards alone. The only thing that points to something possibly wrong is that my second card when both are installed, the second diverts down to 4x, 1.1 *** does that mean? and is affecting its ability to SLI?
> I know my mother board is supposed to do these configurations (x16) (x8,x8) (x8, 4x, 4x). But i cannot seem to get the second card above 4x. Only other thing in a PCIE slot is my wifi card.
Click to expand...

then check the cpu socket as bent pins can be the cause of this. my pcie x16 slot doesn't go above x8 because of bent pins. Either way it seems the mobo is the cause of this issue.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card can't handle the power so i will bring it down
> i set voltage at 1.212 but you are crashing so i know your card is like the evga i had and prefers lower voltage. try this with 1.187
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


yeah now working BUT without oc if i wanna overclock this vga +30mhz in msi afterburner its crashing after 5 minute


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card can't handle the power so i will bring it down
> i set voltage at 1.212 but you are crashing so i know your card is like the evga i had and prefers lower voltage. try this with 1.187
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah now working BUT without oc if i wanna overclock this vga +30mhz in msi afterburner its crashing after 5 minute
Click to expand...

your card prefers stock voltages then so i will set it back to stock with the higher power target.

gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card prefers stock voltages then so i will set it back to stock with the higher power target.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file


nd what should i do with the higher power target? how that can help me to oc?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card prefers stock voltages then so i will set it back to stock with the higher power target.
> 
> gyigyo.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nd what should i do with the higher power target? how that can help me to oc?
Click to expand...

the thing is it makes what your card can draw more fulfilling so each clock is more robust basically. your card did not respond well to 1.212v(instant crash) or 1.187(lasted 5 minutes till it crashed). oc software can push to 1.187 without a bios mod so that voltage mod is unneccessary. the card can pull the higher power at 1150 which is you stock max and i believe if you set it to 1150 it should run that with the max power no problem.


----------



## machala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I gave you the programs as to make it that easy for you as they are what i use. Since it doesn't show the version number in my details i figured that would help. I gave you the bat in case you were lazy like me and got impatient as i do too much fiddling in linux to want to do it in windows and awesome that you do use cli as I actually use it myself for my switch as I am a home user it is kinda pointless but i get up to 18MB/s down using dynamic link aggregation(802.3ad) which is really pointless because a lot of servers never really allow me to use that full download speed but it comes in handy when Streaming to twitch and youtube together as with 5Mb/s up is not enough so i used the aggregation to help with the transfer and now no dropped frames. Linux uses CLI for everything though and that is where i go when i want to geek out.
> 
> This is however off topic I cannot tell you which nvflash for windows version I have but i believe it is the latest version. My folder is a mess as I have a ton of bios that I modded and never deleted. Their are no details in the properties but I am sure you will get the latest version from Techpowerup.com as this is where i got it from.


Hi,

actually you can get the version simply by running "nvflash" without any arguments. The first line in the ouput tells you what version it is.

I will try the flash when I'll be leaving for my vacation so that I will not miss the card during an RMA (I know I shouldnt, but I will attempt an RMA if the flash fails).

However, still one question remains - when I do "nvflash --verify modified_bios.rom" it reports an error that there is a mismatch at a certain offset. Is this normal? Does this mean some incompatibility was found or it just means the modified BIOS is changed and all is OK? If you don't know could you do me a favor? Could you try this command on your card against a BIOS that is different from the one you have in your EEPROM (but still for your card and vendor)?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I gave you the programs as to make it that easy for you as they are what i use. Since it doesn't show the version number in my details i figured that would help. I gave you the bat in case you were lazy like me and got impatient as i do too much fiddling in linux to want to do it in windows and awesome that you do use cli as I actually use it myself for my switch as I am a home user it is kinda pointless but i get up to 18MB/s down using dynamic link aggregation(802.3ad) which is really pointless because a lot of servers never really allow me to use that full download speed but it comes in handy when Streaming to twitch and youtube together as with 5Mb/s up is not enough so i used the aggregation to help with the transfer and now no dropped frames. Linux uses CLI for everything though and that is where i go when i want to geek out.
> 
> This is however off topic I cannot tell you which nvflash for windows version I have but i believe it is the latest version. My folder is a mess as I have a ton of bios that I modded and never deleted. Their are no details in the properties but I am sure you will get the latest version from Techpowerup.com as this is where i got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> actually you can get the version simply by running "nvflash" without any arguments. The first line in the ouput tells you what version it is.
> 
> I will try the flash when I'll be leaving for my vacation so that I will not miss the card during an RMA (I know I shouldnt, but I will attempt an RMA if the flash fails).
> 
> However, still one question remains - when I do "nvflash --verify modified_bios.rom" it reports an error that there is a mismatch at a certain offset. Is this normal? Does this mean some incompatibility was found or it just means the modified BIOS is changed and all is OK? If you don't know could you do me a favor? Could you try this command on your card against a BIOS that is different from the one you have in your EEPROM (but still for your card and vendor)?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

Ok version is 5.142 Nvflash for windows. That mismatch is checking to see if the bios in the card matches the file and doesn't represent wether a bios is corrupted or not unless you are comparing to the same bios. I have done that and it will say mismatch anytime there is something different. The real test of whether or not a bios is bad is when you flash without options -4 -5 -6 it will stop the bios if it is not valid or for your card.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the thing is it makes what your card can draw more fulfilling so each clock is more robust basically. your card did not respond well to 1.212v(instant crash) or 1.187(lasted 5 minutes till it crashed). oc software can push to 1.187 without a bios mod so that voltage mod is unneccessary. the card can pull the higher power at 1150 which is you stock max and i believe if you set it to 1150 it should run that with the max power no problem.


and what oc software should i use? MSI AFTERBURNER cant raise the voltage and always crash if i want to add+20mhz on gpu clock! maybe this vga cannot be overclocked?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the thing is it makes what your card can draw more fulfilling so each clock is more robust basically. your card did not respond well to 1.212v(instant crash) or 1.187(lasted 5 minutes till it crashed). oc software can push to 1.187 without a bios mod so that voltage mod is unneccessary. the card can pull the higher power at 1150 which is you stock max and i believe if you set it to 1150 it should run that with the max power no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> and what oc software should i use? MSI AFTERBURNER cant raise the voltage and always crash if i want to add+20mhz on gpu clock! maybe this vga cannot be overclocked?
Click to expand...

uninstall afterburner and try with evga precision. From what i am seeing so far it seems that card cant be oc'ed to me as well.


----------



## OE40oz

What If I want to revert the changes?

Just want to make sure I can go back In case something goes wrong









-Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OE40oz*
> 
> What If I want to revert the changes?
> 
> Just want to make sure I can go back In case something goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Thanks


not sure what your asking but if you are refering to a bios flash then if you backed up your bios like your supposed to do then you just flash the original that you backed up.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Curious. With a bios mod for voltage unlock only. Would the card still downclock if it reaches 70c+? Or does it hold the clocks regardless of temp?


----------



## MrBridgeSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Curious. With a bios mod for voltage unlock only. Would the card still downclock if it reaches 70c+? Or does it hold the clocks regardless of temp?


The card only downclocks around the 90C area (maximum temperature of 98C), and yeah it will still doing that because that is configured hardware-wise and not software/BIOS-wise.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Curious. With a bios mod for voltage unlock only. Would the card still downclock if it reaches 70c+? Or does it hold the clocks regardless of temp?


yes it will still downclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBridgeSix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Curious. With a bios mod for voltage unlock only. Would the card still downclock if it reaches 70c+? Or does it hold the clocks regardless of temp?
> 
> 
> 
> The card only downclocks around the 90C area (maximum temperature of 98C), and yeah it will still doing that because that is configured hardware-wise and not software/BIOS-wise.
Click to expand...

the card downclocks at 70c and like every 4 or 5C after that. Only the 700-series cards do not throttle at 70 and thats if you raise the temp throttle point in a oc software.


----------



## Falling Rain

Glad to see 660 users still going strong







I'm still using mine but it's almost about time to move on to the 780ti >:3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Glad to see 660 users still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using mine but it's almost about time to move on to the 780ti >:3


maxwell is around the corner. wait for a gtx 880!!!


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maxwell is around the corner. wait for a gtx 880!!!


....but that's not till next year?

Edit: Ah I suppose I could just get a second 660 to SLI until maxwell


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maxwell is around the corner. wait for a gtx 880!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but that's not till next year?
> 
> Edit: Ah I suppose I could just get a second 660 to SLI until maxwell
Click to expand...

The logic is why spend $600-700 now for a 780ti now when you could just spemd that next year for a 880?


----------



## Bensmooth

Windows 8.1 x64

Needing help here guys

Step 1: Download this Zip file nvflash.zip 342k .zip file and extract the "nvflash" folder to your desktop.

Step 2: Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your ".rom" file to your desktop by clicking the the "save BIOS" button in GPU-Z.
Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)

Step 3: Run Cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line "cd desktop" [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. "cd nvflash" [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "IF" you did everything right.

Managed to get this done easily and command prompt showed the values etc like the image for step 3

continued to step 4 by closes cmd propmt as it states

Step 4: Close and re-open Cmd.exe (command prompt), and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. "cd desktop" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. "cd Nvflash" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below

But when i hit enter it says -4 Is an unrecognized as a interl command *

Any ideas where ive went wroung???


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> Needing help here guys
> 
> Step 1: Download this Zip file nvflash.zip 342k .zip file and extract the "nvflash" folder to your desktop.
> 
> Step 2: Download and install GPU-Z V0.6.9, and save your ".rom" file to your desktop by clicking the the "save BIOS" button in GPU-Z.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> Rename the saved BIOS file from "Gk106" or "Gk104" to "660.rom", and move it to the nvflash folder on your desktop.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> Step 3: Run Cmd.exe (command prompt) and navigate to your Nvflash folder with this command line "cd desktop" [hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. "cd nvflash" [Hit "Enter" on your keyboard]. Then type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" [Hit Enter on your keyboard], and your BIOS should be unlocked. Your command prompt should look like the image below "IF" you did everything right.
> 
> Managed to get this done easily and command prompt showed the values etc like the image for step 3
> 
> continued to step 4 by closes cmd propmt as it states
> 
> Step 4: Close and re-open Cmd.exe (command prompt), and navigate to your Nvflash folder by using the command line. "cd desktop" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. "cd Nvflash" [Hit Enter on your keyboard]. Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below
> 
> But when i hit enter it says -4 Is an unrecognized as a interl command *
> 
> Any ideas where ive went wroung???


you should not be using options -4 -5 -6 type:

nvflash 660.rom


----------



## Bensmooth

I did that , as that was marked step 3, but step 4 says you then close cmd propmt and re-open then type Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below

But as i said as soon as i put in that command line ie - Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom "it says its a unrecognisable command viable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> I did that , as that was marked step 3, but step 4 says you then close cmd propmt and re-open then type Then type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom". At this stage, your command prompt screen should look like the image below
> 
> But as i said as soon as i put in that command line ie - Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom "it says its a unrecognisable command viable.


and i'm telling you do not use -4 -5 -6. hold shift in the folder with nvflash and the bios and right click to select open command prompt here and type:

nvflash --protectoff

then:

nvflash 660.rom

or whatever your bios name is. following my listed commands there is no need to follow step 4.


----------



## Bensmooth

Did what you said an seem that command line run's c:\users\ben\desktop\nvflash --protectoff

Then i select 0 for the 660gtx

then it loads i then type the nvflash 660gtx.rom

So its done , i can now see in evga precision that the power target can be set to 170% can i ask is it wise to set it to this from the default 110%?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Did what you said an seem that command line run's c:\users\ben\desktop\nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Then i select 0 for the 660gtx
> 
> then it loads i then type the nvflash 660gtx.rom
> 
> So its done , i can now see in evga precision that the power target can be set to 170% can i ask is it wise to set it to this from the default 110%?


it shouldn't matter asd long as you rerstarted the computer and increased the voltage so that it can draw that amount of power. 150w is what should draw easily and anything above that will need a higher voltage.


----------



## Bensmooth

Ok so more voltage for a higher draw. So can i ask what tdp % has to do with it cause ive flashe dthe bio an can now se the evag precision tdp limit all the way to 170%, but i havnt a clue *** that tdp 170%means if i put it there is it safe or is that overboard lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Ok so more voltage for a higher draw. So can i ask what tdp % has to do with it cause ive flashe dthe bio an can now se the evag precision tdp limit all the way to 170%, but i havnt a clue *** that tdp 170%means if i put it there is it safe or is that overboard lol


tdp= thermal design power. once you exceed this value the card will throttle to bring it back under the max tdp. this value is meant to be the safe limit for what the gpu's cooler can handle which is why it keeps you under this value. Most manufacturers dont set this to the real value of what the gpu's cooler can handle however.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Do tell how please? I have a EVGA Superclocked GTX 660 and using the latest Precision. I see max voltage hit 1.1750 V even with power target set to 110%. I might have heard something about the newest MSI AfterBurner unlocking voltage further? I guess to 1.187 V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the thing is it makes what your card can draw more fulfilling so each clock is more robust basically. your card did not respond well to 1.212v(instant crash) or 1.187(lasted 5 minutes till it crashed). *oc software can push to 1.187 without a bios mod* so that voltage mod is unneccessary. the card can pull the higher power at 1150 which is you stock max and i believe if you set it to 1150 it should run that with the max power no problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Do tell how please? I have a EVGA Superclocked GTX 660 and using the latest Precision. I see max voltage hit 1.1750 V even with power target set to 110%. I might have heard something about the newest MSI AfterBurner unlocking voltage further? I guess to 1.187 V?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the thing is it makes what your card can draw more fulfilling so each clock is more robust basically. your card did not respond well to 1.212v(instant crash) or 1.187(lasted 5 minutes till it crashed). *oc software can push to 1.187 without a bios mod* so that voltage mod is unneccessary. the card can pull the higher power at 1150 which is you stock max and i believe if you set it to 1150 it should run that with the max power no problem.
Click to expand...

The afterburner volt mod you will have to look up and it is a extreme oc for a gtx 660. I do not recommend it as you can lose your card. esp0ecially without watercooling.


----------



## Feurrado

HI you now have a Brazilian HUEHUE BRBR in your forum and in your club of owners!

achievement unlocked!

Huehue BRBRBR in action!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> HI you now have a Brazilian HUEHUE BRBR in your forum and in your club of owners!
> 
> achievement unlocked!
> 
> Huehue BRBRBR in action!


welcome feurrado


----------



## Muad Dib

*ADVISE PLEASE!*

My MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III POWER Edition died 4 months short ot the warranty period expiring.

MSI has offered to replace it with an *MSI N660-2GD5/OC.
*
Seems reasonable. Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muad Dib*
> 
> *ADVISE PLEASE!*
> 
> My MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III POWER Edition died 4 months short ot the warranty period expiring.
> 
> MSI has offered to replace it with an *MSI N660-2GD5/OC.
> *
> Seems reasonable. Any opinions would be appreciated!


its worth it. go for it as the 660 is only a little better than it but it is a more recent hardware with a higher resale value.


----------



## Muad Dib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its worth it. go for it as the 660 is only a little better than it but it is a more recent hardware with a higher resale value.


Thanks for the reply. I decided to go for it. Of course the replacement will only be warrantied for the remainder of the original purchase warranty but that would be true regardless of my choice.

In a sense I am "lucky' the old "trusty" 570 broke now and not 5 months from now!


----------



## Notion

Hi All,
is the bios ok to use with the EVGA FTW acx cooler edition?

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi All,
> is the bios ok to use with the EVGA FTW acx cooler edition?
> 
> Thanks


your bios or what bios?


----------



## Notion

yeah the bios of this card..

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-660-ftw-acx-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1073mhz-boost-1137mhz-cores-960-dport-

Thanks


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

I have also had problems with the bios on this card. unable to use nvflash on it, and keplerbiostweaker just seems to corrupt it and nothing seems to work correctly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> yeah the bios of this card..
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-660-ftw-acx-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1073mhz-boost-1137mhz-cores-960-dport-
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> I have also had problems with the bios on this card. unable to use nvflash on it, and keplerbiostweaker just seems to corrupt it and nothing seems to work correctly.


if that is the correct card that you have then the bios should flash. Tell me what commands are you using to flash? also be sure to backup your bios.


----------



## Muad Dib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I still do not know
> 
> if that is the correct card that you have then the bios should flash. Tell me what commands are you using to flash? also be sure to backup your bios.


660 noobie here. Have not received my card yet but what is the driving need to flash the bios? Is it part of the normal update procedure for this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muad Dib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I still do not know
> 
> if that is the correct card that you have then the bios should flash. Tell me what commands are you using to flash? also be sure to backup your bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 660 noobie here. Have not received my card yet but what is the driving need to flash the bios? Is it part of the normal update procedure for this card?
Click to expand...

this is what it is done to add more voltage and power to the card for more overclocking headroom. We are overclockers and we do whatever we have to to oc and the crazy part is that one can lose their card.


----------



## Muad Dib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this is what it is done to add more voltage and power to the card for more overclocking headroom. We are overclockers and we do whatever we have to to oc and the crazy part is that one can lose their card.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Using nvflash to unlock the bios gives an error with this card, and whenever I used keplerbios tweaker, when I changed power target or etc, the changes seemed to have no effect on overclockability.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Using nvflash to unlock the bios gives an error with this card, and whenever I used keplerbios tweaker, when I changed power target or etc, the changes seemed to have no effect on overclockability.


nvflash does not unlock a bios it only flashes a bios. Kepler bios tweaker mods a bios as does KGB. Kepler bios tweaker works if you do it right as its what i use for everyone's cards.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

okay so with the new kepler bios tweaker what settings do i want to change?
There are so many options, with not many labels.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> okay so with the new kepler bios tweaker what settings do i want to change?
> There are so many options, with not many labels.


A basic Q&A here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


----------



## curly haired boy

my 660, which until tonight ran everything around 60 C, has started to reach 84 C and shutdown automatically. it's an EVGA so i'm under warranty, but is this a known problem for certain cards to just lose all cooling capabilities?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> my 660, which until tonight ran everything around 60 C, has started to reach 84 C and shutdown automatically. it's an EVGA so i'm under warranty, but is this a known problem for certain cards to just lose all cooling capabilities?


sounds like your fan died


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sounds like your fan died


yeah, it's out on RMA now. thinking of getting a kraken G10 to help keep it cool.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> yeah, it's out on RMA now. thinking of getting a kraken G10 to help keep it cool.


I have 2 in SLi and I think a G10 is overkill and usless for these cards... Set a fan profile, and let her burn...


----------



## Muad Dib

I received my MSI N660 2GD5/OC replacement for my RMAed N570 GTX Twin Frozr.

The model they sent is the single fan model. Is that the only difference between what I received and the "TF" model?

TIA!


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I have 2 in SLi and I think a G10 is overkill and usless for these cards... Set a fan profile, and let her burn...


good to know it's overkill, cause i want it to also work on my upgrade eventually. think it'll fit an 880?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> good to know it's overkill, cause i want it to also work on my upgrade eventually. think it'll fit an 880?


doubt it... chips are more focused on increases via power reduction... even if it did, the days of after market G-card cooling is dead (for now)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muad Dib*
> 
> I received my MSI N660 2GD5/OC replacement for my RMAed N570 GTX Twin Frozr.
> 
> The model they sent is the single fan model. Is that the only difference between what I received and the "TF" model?
> 
> TIA!


yes and either way they run about the same. 660's dont need much cooling power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> yeah, it's out on RMA now. thinking of getting a kraken G10 to help keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 in SLi and I think a G10 is overkill and usless for these cards... Set a fan profile, and let her burn...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sounds like your fan died
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's out on RMA now. thinking of getting a kraken G10 to help keep it cool.
Click to expand...

With a gtx 660 watercooling is a waste of money and not really worth it unless you are going to hardmod the card. also note its better to have a custom loop for watercooling gpu's as you need to be able to cool the vrm's and passive wont cut it with voltmods so a fullcover is the best waterblock.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> doubt it... chips are more focused on increases via power reduction... even if it did, the days of after market G-card cooling is dead (for now)


right. i'll hold off on the kraken until i see compatibility with the 800 series.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I have 2 in SLi and I think a G10 is overkill and usless for these cards... Set a fan profile, and let her burn...


I have each of my 670's on a Corsair H80. Highest temps I see is about 50c Maybe 52c while mining at max. During BF4 most I see is about 45c.

So, IDK. Might be worth it to do the same to the 660 too. But yeah, it will stay very cool. Just don't forget to cool the VRM's with some type of heat sinks too.


----------



## jonnyxero

So here we go, just got my 660 yesterday. It is a PNY VCGGTX660XPB no OC that i'm aware of. my bigest problem is only with Frostbite games i get a DX error...multiple threads are saying to up the voltage or underclock the card to get it working....i'm not a novice by any means but this is one of those things that make me tear the little hair i have left out. Anyone have suggestions? Also do you think the bios mod might help?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyxero*
> 
> So here we go, just got my 660 yesterday. It is a PNY VCGGTX660XPB no OC that i'm aware of. my bigest problem is only with Frostbite games i get a DX error...multiple threads are saying to up the voltage or underclock the card to get it working....i'm not a novice by any means but this is one of those things that make me tear the little hair i have left out. Anyone have suggestions? Also do you think the bios mod might help?


It must be a unstable card which could be fixed by a bios mod or made worse if th card came like this at stock.


----------



## jonnyxero

Yeah...sooo I popped my gtx 260 back in...smooth as silk...guess whats getting returned tomorrow


----------



## Ozminer

Guys i got a GTX 660 and i can oc it to 1202 Core clock and 6.8 Ghz memory ill be back when i check stability


----------



## Ozminer

ok it gets to 152.8 GB/s of bandwith should help the bandwith starved GK106

[Thats odd it went back to stock then i re oced it and the BW jumped up to 171]
[Double Edit I kno too many edits but i BSOD'ed because of the card not being Volt-Modded]


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> ok it gets to 152.8 GB/s of bandwith should help the bandwith starved GK106
> 
> [Thats odd it went back to stock then i re oced it and the BW jumped up to 171]
> [Double Edit I kno too many edits but i BSOD'ed because of the card not being Volt-Modded]


you oc'ed to high without the power and voltage needed. It doesn't mean you need the volt mod.


----------



## jonnyxero

So the PNY card was bad...replaced with an EVGA (I should have known better as my EVGA 260 was solid as a rock) Signature 2 GTX 660....will play with OCing it later


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyxero*
> 
> So the PNY card was bad...replaced with an EVGA (I should have known better as my EVGA 260 was solid as a rock) Signature 2 GTX 660....will play with OCing it later


yeah pny is a 50/50 brand it works sometimes and doesn't other times.


----------



## jonnyxero

Interesting still getting a "could not find voltage offsets Hmmm?" from KGB with the EVGA card


----------



## Ozminer

thanks i got up to 178 GB/s just by addeing 762 memory offset and upping the voltage a bit to 1075 does it though its the highest mem clock i can get







i just starts artifacting when i jump higher if you dont belive me ill put in a pic


----------



## Ozminer

remember that i am very young and new to oc'ing and that i probably arent as good as you guys









Ill be back when Unigame opens


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyxero*
> 
> Interesting still getting a "could not find voltage offsets Hmmm?" from KGB with the EVGA card


use kepler bios tweaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> thanks i got up to 178 GB/s just by addeing 762 memory offset and upping the voltage a bit to 1075 does it though its the highest mem clock i can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just starts artifacting when i jump higher if you dont belive me ill put in a pic


if you start artifacting your memory is either getting hot or you dont have enough power.


----------



## Ozminer

it conked out but i put moar voltage helped a bit but still conked out


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> it conked out but i put moar voltage helped a bit but still conked out


then you need to mod or bring the oc down. you don't need to oc that high especially if you wan't to keep your card without any potential issues.


----------



## Ozminer

ok now i have applied full voltage no conking out but still artifacting but i am lowering the mem speed and the clock speed to 880 clock and 2040Mhz mem speed temps still way low


----------



## Ozminer

back to 1.73 GB/s quite stable ill be back after 4 mins of unigame because the full thing is torture


----------



## Ozminer

ok stable for 2 mins then it conked out gonna lower the clocks Again buuuut got a 5 fps gain over the original


----------



## Ozminer

171.6 GB/s now ill be checking still not stable but i dont play unigame so im kk with this


----------



## Ozminer

damn that 192 bit bus i loathe it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> damn that 192 bit bus i loathe it


I had 2 of them. the sad part about that bus is that it is shared among however many cards you sli. this makes it pointless for 3 way sli which is why the 660 only gets 2way.


----------



## Ozminer

thats bad all those 660 ti people are restricted by the same bus

i dont really care bout clock speeds just mem speeds


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> thats bad all those 660 ti people are restricted by the same bus
> 
> i dont really care bout clock speeds just mem speeds


I know and tbh thats what you need.


----------



## Ozminer

im unlocking my bios for moar performance hope it works this time


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> im unlocking my bios for moar performance hope it works this time


I would have did it but cyclops does the same thing i do.


----------



## Ozminer

didnt work hoping cyclops can help me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> didnt work hoping cyclops can help me


you never asked me rofl.


----------



## Ozminer

This place died down


----------



## Ozminer

Guess what my 660 beats a 660 ti by (Drum Roll) (Average) 16% If You want to see the real instructions to get it here they are it even beats a 7870 but i havent calculated that yet









Gpixels/s 25.7% Increase over 660 Ti
GB/s Memory BandWidth 18 % Increase over 660 Ti
Gtexel/s 4.7 % Higer Than 660 Ti

How To Make It Better Than the 7870 and 660 Ti (Pause For NerdGasim) Increase Clocks To 1342 Mhz And a 542Mhz Boost
to the memory puts ahead of both the models Remember This is probably Unacheiviable on a Non-Voltage Modded Bios









SPECS:
32.2 Gpixels/s GPixels
170.2 Gbytes/s MemBandwidth
107.4 GTexels/s GTexels


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> Guess what my 660 beats a 660 ti by (Drum Roll) (Average) 16% If You want to see the real instructions to get it here they are it even beats a 7870 but i havent calculated that yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpixels/s 25.7% Increase over 660 Ti
> GB/s Memory BandWidth 18 % Increase over 660 Ti
> Gtexel/s 4.7 % Higer Than 660 Ti
> 
> How To Make It Better Than the 7870 and 660 Ti (Pause For NerdGasim) Increase Clocks To 1342 Mhz And a 542Mhz Boost
> to the memory puts ahead of both the models Remember This is probably Unacheiviable on a Non-Voltage Modded Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECS:
> 32.2 Gpixels/s GPixels
> 170.2 Gbytes/s MemBandwidth
> 107.4 GTexels/s GTexels


only 2 problems to remember If you ever sli then you will have to decrease that oc in favor of stability and you are now competing with a 760 which has a 256 bus and more of everything so will win. best option is to sli and decrease the oc so you can get the performance of a 780 minus all the goodies.


----------



## Ozminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> only 2 problems to remember If you ever sli then you will have to decrease that oc in favor of stability and you are now competing with a 760 which has a 256 bus and more of everything so will win. best option is to sli and decrease the oc so you can get the performance of a 780 minus all the goodies.


True But i dont have enough money to get another GFX Card but when i do i will somehow get sli on a X4 Pcie 3.0 Slot


----------



## Ozminer

annnnnd my gpu beat it apparently according to gpuboss

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-7870-vs-GeForce-GTX-760


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> annnnnd my gpu beat it apparently according to gpuboss
> 
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-7870-vs-GeForce-GTX-760


um i think you should actually read the article. The 7870 only got the points higher because it costs significantly less whereas the 760 performed much higher on all tests except the one that tests computational power which all of nvidia cards lose to amd as the architecture is designed completely different and thats one test a 660 will always lose to a 7870. Then article aside you could do like i did and sli 2 660's for the performance of a 780 but when you get a 780 its not the same. I noticed your display improves a lot more with the newer gpu and the performance is more consistent.


----------



## Ozminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> um i think you should actually read the article. The 7870 only got the points higher because it costs significantly less whereas the 760 performed much higher on all tests except the one that tests computational power which all of nvidia cards lose to amd as the architecture is designed completely different and thats one test a 660 will always lose to a 7870. Then article aside you could do like i did and sli 2 660's for the performance of a 780 but when you get a 780 its not the same. I noticed your display improves a lot more with the newer gpu and the performance is more consistent.


True but my setup smashes the 760 in 4k (because higher Gpixels/s)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> um i think you should actually read the article. The 7870 only got the points higher because it costs significantly less whereas the 760 performed much higher on all tests except the one that tests computational power which all of nvidia cards lose to amd as the architecture is designed completely different and thats one test a 660 will always lose to a 7870. Then article aside you could do like i did and sli 2 660's for the performance of a 780 but when you get a 780 its not the same. I noticed your display improves a lot more with the newer gpu and the performance is more consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> True but my setup smashes the 760 in 4k (because higher Gpixels/s)
Click to expand...

The 760 has 10,000 more gpix and you are being comparing to a reference 760 http://www.hwcompare.com/14801/geforce-gtx-660-vs-geforce-gtx-760/ the Gpix can't be increased higher than a 760 by overclocking.


----------



## GroveJr

Can anyone tweak my 660.rom? I got the "Hm? Could not find voltage offsets" error. I've been tweaking it myself but for some reason I still got the error.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroveJr*
> 
> Can anyone tweak my 660.rom? I got the "Hm? Could not find voltage offsets" error. I've been tweaking it myself but for some reason I still got the error.


If you upload it yes. I am only in this thread to help so upload em and they shall be doe.


----------



## Ozminer

it has been ill do a quote from my original post the Gpixels is 32.2 and the gtx 760 is 31.3 and i havent overclocked the most out of it
Quote:


> SPECS:
> 32.2 Gpixels/s GPixels
> 170.2 Gbytes/s MemBandwidth
> 107.4 GTexels/s GTexels


----------



## GroveJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you upload it yes. I am only in this thread to help so upload em and they shall be doe.


 660.zip 123k .zip file

Thanks for agreeing to help me







And for taking your time to help a stranger


----------



## djthrottleboi

6607.zip 250k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroveJr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you upload it yes. I am only in this thread to help so upload em and they shall be doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> Thanks for agreeing to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for taking your time to help a stranger
Click to expand...


----------



## kithylin

I have a EVGA GTX-660 (non-TI) SuperClocked edition and I'm looking to get more out of my card with modding the bios and unlocking it, but I have a problem. I'm getting the "Could not find Voltage offsets" error as seen here:



And I've included my bios saved out from GPU-Z 0.69 with this post.

Could anyone either mod this for me and send it back? Or at least tell me how to get this done so I can get my card unlocked please?

GK106.zip 26k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX-660 (non-TI) SuperClocked edition and I'm looking to get more out of my card with modding the bios and unlocking it, but I have a problem. I'm getting the "Could not find Voltage offsets" error as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've included my bios saved out from GPU-Z 0.69 with this post.
> 
> Could anyone either mod this for me and send it back? Or at least tell me how to get this done so I can get my card unlocked please?
> 
> GK106.zip 26k .zip file


here you go.Your new TDP is 200w and you can raise the voltage to 1.212 though it might scale on its own.

GK10611.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.Your new TDP is 200w and you can raise the voltage to 1.212 though it might scale on its own.
> 
> GK10611.zip 52k .zip file


Well, thanks but.. not sure if I'm flashing it wrong or what, but both bios files you gave me result in my card not running, won't even show POST on computer start up now.

I'm running on my old backup 7800GT with the GTX-660 slaved in the second slot now to get back on the internet. Even flashing it back to the stock bios I have saved (and submitted to the forums) doesn't let it come up with POST either.

So I'll post here exactly what I did and see if someone can give me any input on how to proceed.

So I downloaded gpu-z 0.69 like the first post on page1 said to, I saved it out as a *.ROM and uploaded here (forums). I tried using the version of nvflash provided in first post page1, but it complained with:


So I googled for nvflash and found what appeared to be a newer version and downloaded it from here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvflash-download.html Looked like normally a good site.

I tried it with the new version, and it appears to be successful. See here:


Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong and help me get this working correctly please?


----------



## Ozminer

took me a while to flash correctly so keep at it but try get cyclops to make u a rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.Your new TDP is 200w and you can raise the voltage to 1.212 though it might scale on its own.
> 
> GK10611.zip 52k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks but.. not sure if I'm flashing it wrong or what, but both bios files you gave me result in my card not running, won't even show POST on computer start up now.
> 
> I'm running on my old backup 7800GT with the GTX-660 slaved in the second slot now to get back on the internet. Even flashing it back to the stock bios I have saved (and submitted to the forums) doesn't let it come up with POST either.
> 
> So I'll post here exactly what I did and see if someone can give me any input on how to proceed.
> 
> So I downloaded gpu-z 0.69 like the first post on page1 said to, I saved it out as a *.ROM and uploaded here (forums). I tried using the version of nvflash provided in first post page1, but it complained with:
> 
> 
> So I googled for nvflash and found what appeared to be a newer version and downloaded it from here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvflash-download.html Looked like normally a good site.
> 
> I tried it with the new version, and it appears to be successful. See here:
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong and help me get this working correctly please?
Click to expand...

try this edited version

GK10611.zip 52k .zip file
 though the different commands are: leave the card in the second slot and hold shift and right click in the nvflash folder and select open command prompt here and type

nvflash --protectoff

then type

nvflash --index=1 newmod.rom

if this gets your card running reinstall your gpu driver using the custom install clean install checkbox
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> took me a while to flash correctly so keep at it but try get cyclops to make u a rom


He has a rom clearly its his card actually meaning maybe a flawed driver as that can really screw up a flash.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this edited version
> 
> GK10611.zip 52k .zip file
> though the different commands are: leave the card in the second slot and hold shift and right click in the nvflash folder and select open command prompt here and type
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then type
> 
> nvflash --index=1 newmod.rom
> 
> if this gets your card running reinstall your gpu driver using the custom install clean install checkbox
> He has a rom clearly its his card actually meaning maybe a flawed driver as that can really screw up a flash.


I'll give it a try. But what I'm saying the problem is, is with this gtx-660 installed as the only card, the system fails to display POST (BIOS Initialization section, BEFORE THE OS), and doesn't even get so far as loading windows.. so this is outside of driver issues.

I'll try your file there in a second, eating now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this edited version
> 
> GK10611.zip 52k .zip file
> though the different commands are: leave the card in the second slot and hold shift and right click in the nvflash folder and select open command prompt here and type
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then type
> 
> nvflash --index=1 newmod.rom
> 
> if this gets your card running reinstall your gpu driver using the custom install clean install checkbox
> He has a rom clearly its his card actually meaning maybe a flawed driver as that can really screw up a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try. But what I'm saying the problem is, is with this gtx-660 installed as the only card, the system fails to display POST (BIOS Initialization section, BEFORE THE OS), and doesn't even get so far as loading windows.. so this is outside of driver issues.
> 
> I'll try your file there in a second, eating now.
Click to expand...

what i mean is you will run the other gpu as the main and the 660 as secondary and the driver issue can cause a bad flash. also make sure you have the latest nvflash from techpowerup.com it will be named nvflash for windows.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2386/nvflash-5-164-for-windows/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techpowerup*
> Warning
> There is a real danger of a display adapter becoming unbootable and thus preventing the entire system from booting if the update process is interrupted due to a software fault, power failure, the operator manually resetting the computer (for example via a reset switch), or the operator updating an adapter with the wrong firmware image. For this reason, care should be taken when using this utility.


Be back in a little while reinstalling mac os x.


----------



## kithylin

Well.. Okay. I've removed the nvidia drivers on my LGA775 / secondary computer (using it for recovery flashing) and this is.. some weird stuff. I'm going to describe this and try to see what you guys think.

Okay so I've got the custom-bios-flashed gtx-660 working, sort of.

I've booted up that 775 machine with both the gtx-660 and the 7800GT in it, with the 7800GT in the first/top (16x) pci-e slot, and the gtx-660 in the lower/bottom (8x) slot for testing.

What I've been trying: leaving the gtx-660 there, removing the 7800GT and trying to boot on just the gtx-660 alone.

If I do that, it fails to ever show POST, and -WILL NOT BOOT-.

But what I've come up with: Booting in to windows, connecting that machine's primary monitor to the gtx-660, then a second screen to the 7800GT. Went to windows display settings (win7) and told it the monitor connected to the gtx-660 is "my primary screen". Then told it to only display image on the screen on the gtx-660, then unplugged the other screen.

Now that I've done that, I can play games on the gtx-660, and it runs fine as if it were a normal video card. Games run, everything is fine. And I can verify it indeed is running at modified clocks and the modified 1.212 voltage.

EDIT: I'm tired of screwing with this for one day and going to sleep. I might just do this same configuration with my i7 machine and put my 8800gtx in the primary slot and the gtx-660 down bottom and use 2 monitors and do something like a hybrid monitor setup. I'll check back in this thread in about 8-10 hours after sleep for any input.

Thanks for all your help so far (and fast responses).

Also once I've set this up, I can leave the monitor connected to the gtx-660 in that machine, and while it doesnt' display anything during POST, it works and comes up fine from a cold boot once windows is botoed and running.

I can not use my gtx-660 as stand-alone card in my i7 anymore sadly, I don't know why and I don't know what happened


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Well.. Okay. I've removed the nvidia drivers on my LGA775 / secondary computer (using it for recovery flashing) and this is.. some weird stuff. I'm going to describe this and try to see what you guys think.
> 
> Okay so I've got the custom-bios-flashed gtx-660 working, sort of.
> 
> I've booted up that 775 machine with both the gtx-660 and the 7800GT in it, with the 7800GT in the first/top (16x) pci-e slot, and the gtx-660 in the lower/bottom (8x) slot for testing.
> 
> What I've been trying: leaving the gtx-660 there, removing the 7800GT and trying to boot on just the gtx-660 alone.
> 
> If I do that, it fails to ever show POST, and -WILL NOT BOOT-.
> 
> But what I've come up with: Booting in to windows, connecting that machine's primary monitor to the gtx-660, then a second screen to the 7800GT. Went to windows display settings (win7) and told it the monitor connected to the gtx-660 is "my primary screen". Then told it to only display image on the screen on the gtx-660, then unplugged the other screen.
> 
> Now that I've done that, I can play games on the gtx-660, and it runs fine as if it were a normal video card. Games run, everything is fine. And I can verify it indeed is running at modified clocks and the modified 1.212 voltage.
> 
> EDIT: I'm tired of screwing with this for one day and going to sleep. I might just do this same configuration with my i7 machine and put my 8800gtx in the primary slot and the gtx-660 down bottom and use 2 monitors and do something like a hybrid monitor setup. I'll check back in this thread in about 8-10 hours after sleep for any input.
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far (and fast responses).
> 
> Also once I've set this up, I can leave the monitor connected to the gtx-660 in that machine, and while it doesnt' display anything during POST, it works and comes up fine from a cold boot once windows is botoed and running.
> 
> I can not use my gtx-660 as stand-alone card in my i7 anymore sadly, I don't know why and I don't know what happened


The bios needs to be overwritten and following my instructions will get you up and running again.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The bios needs to be overwritten and following my instructions will get you up and running again.


I followed your instructions to the letter, and it still doesn't work.

Did a fully clean nvidia video driver install on my "flashing machine", the LGA775 machine with the 7800 GT + GTX-660.

I downloaded the newer nvflash you linked me too, I downloaded the rom file you gave me, and I ran:

nvflash --protectoff

then

nvflash --index=1 newmod.rom

and it appeared to work, said everything was successful and it said complete. I shut the 775 machine off, all the way off, cold. Did cold boot.. no POST if the gtx-660 is in there alone by it's self.

I don't understand what's wrong, I'm doing everything as I'm supposed to and the nvflash program is outputting saying it's been a success. But it doesn't work correctly and I don't know why and I'm depressed about the whole situation, and can't even get it back to stock how it was before either.

I shoulda never fuxored with any of this and just left it alone, this has been a huge nightmare


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The bios needs to be overwritten and following my instructions will get you up and running again.
> 
> 
> 
> I followed your instructions to the letter, and it still doesn't work.
> 
> Did a fully clean nvidia video driver install on my "flashing machine", the LGA775 machine with the 7800 GT + GTX-660.
> 
> I downloaded the newer nvflash you linked me too, I downloaded the rom file you gave me, and I ran:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then
> 
> nvflash --index=1 newmod.rom
> 
> and it appeared to work, said everything was successful and it said complete. I shut the 775 machine off, all the way off, cold. Did cold boot.. no POST if the gtx-660 is in there alone by it's self.
> 
> I don't understand what's wrong, I'm doing everything as I'm supposed to and the nvflash program is outputting saying it's been a success. But it doesn't work correctly and I don't know why and I'm depressed about the whole situation, and can't even get it back to stock how it was before either.
> 
> I shoulda never fuxored with any of this and just left it alone, this has been a huge nightmare
Click to expand...

yeah that card is gone. how long have you had it or where did you get it from? This is actually the first time I have seen a card become dead as well. usually the process is flawless and your mod is the same as all the other 660's in this thread that i have done and believe me that is a lot.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah that card is gone. how long have you had it or where did you get it from? This is actually the first time I have seen a card become dead as well. usually the process is flawless and your mod is the same as all the other 660's in this thread that i have done and believe me that is a lot.


Actually... the sad part that has me depressed is not very long, actually my first day having it. I thought this was supposed to be a flawless, easy process. There's no way to recover my card and make it run right again then? I don't understand how it could go bad from this, that's supposed to be a straight-forward process.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah that card is gone. how long have you had it or where did you get it from? This is actually the first time I have seen a card become dead as well. usually the process is flawless and your mod is the same as all the other 660's in this thread that i have done and believe me that is a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... the sad part that has me depressed is not very long, actually my first day having it. I thought this was supposed to be a flawless, easy process. There's no way to recover my card and make it run right again then? I don't understand how it could go bad from this, that's supposed to be a straight-forward process.
Click to expand...

there are ways to recover it but i don't know what the error is. I could teamveiwer and check the rocess for you and try again with the 660 as the second card and see what i can do. what i need to know is what commands did you use to flash the first time before the card went bad? We can get the card back it just takes time and i think the issue is that nvflash is not erasing and writing correctly as the bios is configured correctly and is completely stable. If i do it through teamveiwer for you then we may get you up quickly. Though as to your earlier statement about this is is supposed to be flawless is incorrect as we have had many people including me state that you can brick your card and it is recoverable but it can happen nonetheless. Then I have seen many others mess their cards up but this is the first where it works fine once you are booted in. pm me if you want to try teamviewer.


----------



## Cherryrowl

After typing in kgb.exe 660.rom unlock it says.
Bios start found 0600
Hmm? Could not find the end of the bios

What do I do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryrowl*
> 
> After typing in kgb.exe 660.rom unlock it says.
> Bios start found 0600
> Hmm? Could not find the end of the bios
> 
> What do I do?


upload and it will be modded. also as a rule of thumb substitute the instruction

nvflash -4 -5 -6 whateverbiosname.rom

to:

nvflash whateverbiosname.rom

that command has been the end of many.


----------



## Cherryrowl

http://imgur.com/rlIRQNf

 here is a screen shot of the cmd
I couldn't really under stand what you were saying sorry Haven't finished my first cup of coffee this morning


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryrowl*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rlIRQNf
> 
> here is a screen shot of the cmd
> I couldn't really under stand what you were saying sorry Haven't finished my first cup of coffee this morning


I said upload the bios and i will mod it and don't use options -4 -5 -6 as those options disable nvflash's built in protection to prevent you from flashing a wrong bios or a bad bios even. the cannot find end thing has always been a issue for many kgb users so I have been doing the mods myself as kgb left many unstable even after modded.


----------



## Cherryrowl

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyi6m3k33vssd1e/GK106.zip


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryrowl*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyi6m3k33vssd1e/GK106.zip


remember do not flash with -4 -5 -6

GK10612.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## Cherryrowl

still getting the same results tried both roms also to see if that was the issue


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryrowl*
> 
> still getting the same results tried both roms also to see if that was the issue


lol its modded already all you have to do is flash.


----------



## Muad Dib

Noobie here.

I have my new MSI N660 GD5/OC installed with drivers and MSI Afterburner. I have GPU-Z and Unigine Heaven Installed as well.

I keep reading about some "MSI VGA Overclocking Tool" that will allow easy toggling between OC/Normal/Silent mode but I cannot find where to download it from. Where is it?

I have used Unigine Heaven with Afterburner to OC my previous MSI 570GTX. Bump values and benchmark until artifacts show method. Does the MSI OC Tool offer any shortcut?

Thanks!


----------



## darkbasicmaster

ok i just got a gtx 660 like 3 weeks ago and the first thing i searched up was overclocking the gtx 660 and it lead me to this thread. since the thread is a little old can someone give me new and updated instructions and the file i need to flash my bios. i just need to be sure and up to date with this mod beacuse i dont want to damage anything.

here are my specs if anyone needs it to help me out:
Mboard: MSI z87-g45
Core: Intel i7 4770k (Haswell) 4.3ghz
ram: corsair 2x4gb 1333mhz
gpu: Evga gtx 660
OS: windows 7 64 bit
Hard Drives: 1 ocz vertex 2 60gb
WD 1tb HDD
Segate 150gb HDD
Power Supply: Evga 750w


----------



## curly haired boy

welp my plans for putting a kraken G10 on my 660 derailed once i found out that the kraken is larger than the 600


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muad Dib*
> 
> Noobie here.
> 
> I have my new MSI N660 GD5/OC installed with drivers and MSI Afterburner. I have GPU-Z and Unigine Heaven Installed as well.
> 
> I keep reading about some "MSI VGA Overclocking Tool" that will allow easy toggling between OC/Normal/Silent mode but I cannot find where to download it from. Where is it?
> 
> I have used Unigine Heaven with Afterburner to OC my previous MSI 570GTX. Bump values and benchmark until artifacts show method. Does the MSI OC Tool offer any shortcut?
> 
> Thanks!


they are probably referring to msi afterburner which technically has features for oc'ing there cards hidden in the tool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkbasicmaster*
> 
> ok i just got a gtx 660 like 3 weeks ago and the first thing i searched up was overclocking the gtx 660 and it lead me to this thread. since the thread is a little old can someone give me new and updated instructions and the file i need to flash my bios. i just need to be sure and up to date with this mod beacuse i dont want to damage anything.
> 
> here are my specs if anyone needs it to help me out:
> Mboard: MSI z87-g45
> Core: Intel i7 4770k (Haswell) 4.3ghz
> ram: corsair 2x4gb 1333mhz
> gpu: Evga gtx 660
> OS: windows 7 64 bit
> Hard Drives: 1 ocz vertex 2 60gb
> WD 1tb HDD
> Segate 150gb HDD
> Power Supply: Evga 750w


the instructions remain the same except for step 4 there is a part that says use nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom to flash and you will actually leave out -4 -5 -6. so its nvflash whateverbiosname.rom


----------



## darkbasicmaster

i get the hmmm.. could not find voltage offsets

now just to get this right, what specific clock will this increase my 660 to and what specific memory clock, and with my specs above do i have the right core and mboard for this operation?
and what happens if something goes wrong? i dont know what can go wrong because ive never modded a bios before but if something does possibly go wrong in all the wrong possibilites, what do i have to do to recover?

here is my 660 file for modding plz

660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

6608.zip 115k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkbasicmaster*
> 
> i get the hmmm.. could not find voltage offsets
> 
> now just to get this right, what specific clock will this increase my 660 to and what specific memory clock, and with my specs above do i have the right core and mboard for this operation?
> and what happens if something goes wrong? i dont know what can go wrong because ive never modded a bios before but if something does possibly go wrong in all the wrong possibilites, what do i have to do to recover?
> 
> here is my 660 file for modding plz
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file


tdp changed to 200w as well as power target so just flash this and you are good to go.


----------



## darkbasicmaster

it still says couldent find voltage offsets when using cmd


----------



## darkbasicmaster

alright yea i just flashed it using the nvflash 660.rom and i pressed enter it made this weird beep sound 2 times and the cmd console that displayed the flashing results quickly appeared and disappeared. and i tested it out and my voltage seems to not be the 1.212mv. so i was like ok and i just played far cry three to see if i would get a fps increase, it seemed to decrease my fps slightly or maybe dident change anything. still i just flashed something that dident work and now im worried about what its gonna do to my computer since it dident work


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Did you restart your computer after you flashed the bios?


----------



## machala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> actually you can get the version simply by running "nvflash" without any arguments. The first line in the ouput tells you what version it is.
> 
> I will try the flash when I'll be leaving for my vacation so that I will not miss the card during an RMA (I know I shouldnt, but I will attempt an RMA if the flash fails).
> 
> However, still one question remains - when I do "nvflash --verify modified_bios.rom" it reports an error that there is a mismatch at a certain offset. Is this normal? Does this mean some incompatibility was found or it just means the modified BIOS is changed and all is OK? If you don't know could you do me a favor? Could you try this command on your card against a BIOS that is different from the one you have in your EEPROM (but still for your card and vendor)?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi djthrottleboi and all,

so I finally did the flashing about a week ago, everything went very smoothly.

I was so worried that I even ended up comparing the original and the modified BIOS in a hex editor to see what was actually changed.

Anyway, all went well and it resolved my problem too. djthrottleboi, thank you very much for your invaluable advice and everything. The way you were so much trying to help me was stunning. That's great to know there are such people out there. Wishing all the best!

Take care!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *machala*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> actually you can get the version simply by running "nvflash" without any arguments. The first line in the ouput tells you what version it is.
> 
> I will try the flash when I'll be leaving for my vacation so that I will not miss the card during an RMA (I know I shouldnt, but I will attempt an RMA if the flash fails).
> 
> However, still one question remains - when I do "nvflash --verify modified_bios.rom" it reports an error that there is a mismatch at a certain offset. Is this normal? Does this mean some incompatibility was found or it just means the modified BIOS is changed and all is OK? If you don't know could you do me a favor? Could you try this command on your card against a BIOS that is different from the one you have in your EEPROM (but still for your card and vendor)?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi djthrottleboi and all,
> 
> so I finally did the flashing about a week ago, everything went very smoothly.
> 
> I was so worried that I even ended up comparing the original and the modified BIOS in a hex editor to see what was actually changed.
> 
> Anyway, all went well and it resolved my problem too. djthrottleboi, thank you very much for your invaluable advice and everything. The way you were so much trying to help me was stunning. That's great to know there are such people out there. Wishing all the best!
> 
> Take care!
Click to expand...

Glad you got it all fixed i'm always here to help.


----------



## BearOnPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ROM.zip 114k .zip file
> i just brought the boost limit to 1228 try that and tell me if thats good enough


Been stable for 3 months, never got the chance to thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearOnPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ROM.zip 114k .zip file
> i just brought the boost limit to 1228 try that and tell me if thats good enough
> 
> 
> 
> Been stable for 3 months, never got the chance to thank you.
Click to expand...

no problem just let me know if you need help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkbasicmaster*
> 
> alright yea i just flashed it using the nvflash 660.rom and i pressed enter it made this weird beep sound 2 times and the cmd console that displayed the flashing results quickly appeared and disappeared. and i tested it out and my voltage seems to not be the 1.212mv. so i was like ok and i just played far cry three to see if i would get a fps increase, it seemed to decrease my fps slightly or maybe dident change anything. still i just flashed something that dident work and now im worried about what its gonna do to my computer since it dident work


i didn't set it to run 1.212 automatically you have to do that in a oc software as i didn't want you running too much voltage right away.


----------



## darkbasicmaster

so how do i know if i succesfully installed the bios mod? and how do i over clock more? the fps on far cry 3 stays around 50-60 still with the bios mod installed. i followed all the steps, could i be doing something wrong? i want the oc to be alot higher, and especially the 3000mhz+ mem clock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkbasicmaster*
> 
> so how do i know if i succesfully installed the bios mod? and how do i over clock more? the fps on far cry 3 stays around 50-60 still with the bios mod installed. i followed all the steps, could i be doing something wrong? i want the oc to be alot higher, and especially the 3000mhz+ mem clock


Use a oc software to lift the voltage to 1.212v as i set it to be manually lifted but not run automatically. I also lifted your power so you should be good.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Question: would it be worth it to do the BIOS mod to my 660 if I'm not going to overclock my CPU? Is my stock i5-2500k the bottleneck for Dota 2 or is it more likely my GPU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Question: would it be worth it to do the BIOS mod to my 660 if I'm not going to overclock my CPU? Is my stock i5-2500k the bottleneck for Dota 2 or is it more likely my GPU?


your system should not be the bottleneck for dota but since your running at 144Hz refresh 1080p then yes your 660 is the bottleneck and i don't really know that the bios mod is worth it considering 144Hz 1080p is more like a 770 or a 680 material so you would still be under performing also considering you may even try to run in surround. a 660 is not the card for your setup. be better for 1600x900 though. also nice to see another local brew city member. i'm on the southside


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your system should not be the bottleneck for dota but since your running at 144Hz refresh 1080p then yes your 660 is the bottleneck and i don't really know that the bios mod is worth it considering 144Hz 1080p is more like a 770 or a 680 material so you would still be under performing also considering you may even try to run in surround. a 660 is not the card for your setup. be better for 1600x900 though. also nice to see another local brew city member. i'm on the southside


Thanks for the reply man. I average around 100-120 FPS so I think the 144 Hz monitor will be worth it when I get it. I'll probably upgrade eventually but for now I'm pretty satisfied with the setup. Milwaukee reps!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your system should not be the bottleneck for dota but since your running at 144Hz refresh 1080p then yes your 660 is the bottleneck and i don't really know that the bios mod is worth it considering 144Hz 1080p is more like a 770 or a 680 material so you would still be under performing also considering you may even try to run in surround. a 660 is not the card for your setup. be better for 1600x900 though. also nice to see another local brew city member. i'm on the southside
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply man. I average around 100-120 FPS so I think the 144 Hz monitor will be worth it when I get it. I'll probably upgrade eventually but for now I'm pretty satisfied with the setup. Milwaukee reps!
Click to expand...

yeah no need to really mod the bios as you will only get +5-10 fps from it but it is a risk to the lifetime of the card. btw i am selling my 780 and its at a good price if you want it just pm.


----------



## darkbasicmaster

ok so what can i overclock my 660 to? and how far can i clock my memory when i up the voltage to 1.212?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Every card is different, so there is no way of telling what you can overclock to. Most cards I've seen over clock to 1215 on the core. Some can do over 1250. Its just trial and error.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Every card is different, so there is no way of telling what you can overclock to. Most cards I've seen over clock to 1215 on the core. Some can do over 1250. Its just trial and error.


this^ which is why i ussually limit boost to 1215MHz and leave the rest of the oc'ing to you. setting it to 1.212v will allow the boost the power it needs to jump up to 1215MHz and then you can work on the mem clock.


----------



## Ozminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Every card is different, so there is no way of telling what you can overclock to. Most cards I've seen over clock to 1215 on the core. Some can do over 1250. Its just trial and error.


thats a crap OC mine can do 1322Mhz on stock bios with stability in Heaven


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> thats a crap OC mine can do 1322Mhz on stock bios with stability in Heaven


Good for you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> thats a crap OC mine can do 1322Mhz on stock bios with stability in Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you
Click to expand...

lol he doesn't understand that all cards are different and for the record i highly doubt his card is stock. Also for that matter i believe i helped him mod the bios.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> thats a crap OC mine can do 1322Mhz on stock bios with stability in Heaven


LOL,







and stable in heaven bench! That was good one cracked a few


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he doesn't understand that all cards are different and for the record i highly doubt his card is stock. Also for that matter i believe i helped him mod the bios.


Haha well If his card is truly stable then he has a good card, and I'm pretty sure you did help him with the bios.


----------



## friviz68

well guys my new ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 4GD5 came in today asic quality is 87.3 boost up to 1267 stock I think I got a decent chip so im putting my evga 660 in sli one is going to my kids gaming rig and the other ill keep as a back up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> well guys my new ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 4GD5 came in today asic quality is 87.3 boost up to 1267 stock I think I got a decent chip so im putting my evga 660 in sli one is going to my kids gaming rig and the other ill keep as a back up.


i will do the bios for that later when i get my rig up if you want. asus mobo died so i went back to gigabyte.


----------



## friviz68

I wasent asking for a bios I was just saying I bought a ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 4GD5 video car to replace my 2 evga 660 those cards are working 100% after you helped me with flasking them, I gave 1 of them to my kids for thare gaming rig and the other im keeping as a spare.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> I wasent asking for a bios I was just saying I bought a ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 4GD5 video car to replace my 2 evga 660 those cards are working 100% after you helped me with flasking them, I gave 1 of them to my kids for thare gaming rig and the other im keeping as a spare.


lol i know i was offering.


----------



## friviz68

lol ok right as it is it boost up to 1254 plug in and go if I add 1.212 it boost up to 1267 iv never had a gpu with a asic of 87.3 I wont lie I did open kepler bios tweaker and took a look and then desided against it, being a new gpu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> lol ok right as it is it boost up to 1254 plug in and go if I add 1.212 it boost up to 1267 iv never had a gpu with a asic of 87.3 I wont lie I did open kepler bios tweaker and took a look and then desided against it, being a new gpu.


lol i know the feeling. when i got my 780 i didn't want to touch it at all.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i know the feeling. when i got my 780 i didn't want to touch it at all.


Ive been contemplating upping the voltage on my classified to see what it can do. Currently at 1.21 volts I can get 1380 mhz on the core.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3337884?


----------



## friviz68

have you moded the bios now lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> have you moded the bios now lol


yeah i definitely have as i run 1.250v sometimes after doing the afterburner mod so i needed to mod the bios to allow more power.


----------



## friviz68

what are you getting for clocks....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> what are you getting for clocks....


I can hit up to 1384 but temps are too hot to figure out if its stable or not but at 1.212v i can do 1254 stable so i know with proper cooling i can hit 1324 stable with 1.250 and if i can use the whole 1.3v ( i need a waterblock and bad.) I know i will break 1400MHz easily.


----------



## friviz68

whats you asic quality on the 780? I was messing aroud with this card and I did 1332 with the stock bios...at the 1212v


----------



## friviz68

i thought about about a 780 but with some new cards around the corner,and my kids wonting to play battlefield i sold one of my evga 660 and the other one i used in my kids computer so they could game,and i bought the asus strike platinum 760 4gb, the only downside is the 256 bit bus will never push the 4gb ,but for my needs it will do fine,it is a really nice looking card lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> whats you asic quality on the 780? I was messing aroud with this card and I did 1332 with the stock bios...at the 1212v


84.2%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> 
> i thought about about a 780 but with some new cards around the corner,and my kids wonting to play battlefield i sold one of my evga 660 and the other one i used in my kids computer so they could game,and i bought the asus strike platinum 760 4gb, the only downside is the 256 bit bus will never push the 4gb ,but for my needs it will do fine,it is a really nice looking card lol


I needed the 384bit bus and it was a lot of power for only $400. I grabbed a 770 for $260 and it was worse than the 2 660's in sli so i had to upgrade. I sold the 660's the 770 and a ssd and grabbed the 780 as it left money in my pocket.


----------



## MrElusive

Hey can somebody help me out? KGB doesn't work for me (could not find voltage offsets), so I followed the instruction to use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to open my default BIOS, and then saved it again. Then had to use nvflash 5.142 as the newest nvflash would say "This operating system not supported", and I'm running Win7 64-Bit SP1. Anyways, using the nvflash 5.142, updating the BIOS would work fine but I dunno what I'm doing in Kepler BIOS Tweaker. I understand the 'Common' tab I think, just sets clock speeds and fan speed. But voltages, no clue what Voltage Pattern is, and what Power Table, Boost Table, Boost States, and Clock States are.

Any advice on what settings I am supposed to use to raise power limit to like 130% and voltage to the 1.212v would be appreciated. I'll just use Precision X to do the actual overclocking.

Running a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC video card, purchased about two months ago.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Hey can somebody help me out? KGB doesn't work for me (could not find voltage offsets), so I followed the instruction to use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to open my default BIOS, and then saved it again. Then had to use nvflash 5.142 as the newest nvflash would say "This operating system not supported", and I'm running Win7 64-Bit SP1. Anyways, using the nvflash 5.142, updating the BIOS would work fine but I dunno what I'm doing in Kepler BIOS Tweaker. I understand the 'Common' tab I think, just sets clock speeds and fan speed. But voltages, no clue what Voltage Pattern is, and what Power Table, Boost Table, Boost States, and Clock States are.
> 
> Any advice on what settings I am supposed to use to raise power limit to like 130% and voltage to the 1.212v would be appreciated. I'll just use Precision X to do the actual overclocking.
> 
> Running a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC video card, purchased about two months ago.


information about kepler bios tweaker is spread throughout the thread as I myself have explained it many times so read backwards and you will find out all you need.


----------



## MrElusive

Browse through 540 pages of thread? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Browse through 540 pages of thread? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## MrElusive

Nope.


----------



## MrElusive

I just read djthrottleboy's write-up in another thread, I think I have it figured thanks guys.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> I just read djthrottleboy's write-up in another thread, I think I have it figured thanks guys.


Thank you. reading is fundamental and less pain on my fingers. win/win


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

I cant seem to flash my cards correctly. 2x GTX 660 FTW/ACX
Heres what im getting in nvflash, and here is my bios I just want volt mod and power cap, but I have tried for weeks to no avail.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file

figured out i needed to add the option -i0 to flash the first and -i1 to flash the second.


----------



## Ohrigin

I keep getting a bad checksum. Anybody help?



I have attached my bios.

660.rom.zip 119k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> I cant seem to flash my cards correctly. 2x GTX 660 FTW/ACX
> Heres what im getting in nvflash, and here is my bios I just want volt mod and power cap, but I have tried for weeks to no avail.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> figured out i needed to add the option -i0 to flash the first and -i1 to flash the second.


sorry i'm late computer been down for a few days. the command i use for nvflash with 2 cards is

Code:



Code:


nvflash index=0 biosname.rom

and i use this after the protectoff command which you will have to do protectoff again for the second card. however the second time you use the index= it will be index=0 for the second card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohrigin*
> 
> I keep getting a bad checksum. Anybody help?
> 
> 
> 
> I have attached my bios.
> 
> 660.rom.zip 119k .zip file


 660.rom.zip 240k .zip file
let me know if its stable and you will have to use a oc software to raise the voltage to 1.212v but the power i raised and you will not be able to adjust it.


----------



## sudokruva

Can you guys help me to overclock my GIGABYTE GTX 660 Factory OC 2GB GDDR5 i want to get some juice out of this card











Any help would be great


----------



## MrElusive

Follow the BIOS mod procedure on the first page of this thread to unlock your BIOS (this raises max voltage to 1.212V, raises power target to 170%, and increases fan speed options). Download EVGA Precision X and learn how to use. Download Unigine Heaven or some other recommended benchmark/GPU core burner and learn how to use it. I have the same card as you and so far I am locked in at 1254MHz in Heaven and completely stable.









I am only running at 48 degrees C in Heaven at 1254MHz so I know I have a lot more headroom, but around 1260MHz is my max stable speed, I need to do more research on how to push it more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> Can you guys help me to overclock my GIGABYTE GTX 660 Factory OC 2GB GDDR5 i want to get some juice out of this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great


do not use

Code:



Code:


nvflash -4 -5 -6 whateverbiosname.rom

instead substitute that command with

Code:



Code:


nvflash whateverbiosname.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Follow the BIOS mod procedure on the first page of this thread to unlock your BIOS (this raises max voltage to 1.212V, raises power target to 170%, and increases fan speed options). Download EVGA Precision X and learn how to use. Download Unigine Heaven or some other recommended benchmark/GPU core burner and learn how to use it. I have the same card as you and so far I am locked in at 1254MHz in Heaven and completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only running at 48 degrees C in Heaven at 1254MHz so I know I have a lot more headroom, but around 1260MHz is my max stable speed, I need to do more research on how to push it more.


that is impressive. Make sure you push the mem clock with the core clock as kepler likes bios and you won't gain much without pushing one like you push the other. You however don't need to match offsets like +15/15+ and it is even usual to see +350/+100 but just push memory enough to balance the core clock. Be careful however as the memory gets really hot and fast.


----------



## MrElusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> instead substitute that command with
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> that is impressive. Make sure you push the mem clock with the core clock as kepler likes bios and you won't gain much without pushing one like you push the other. You however don't need to match offsets like +15/15+ and it is even usual to see +350/+100 but just push memory enough to balance the core clock. Be careful however as the memory gets really hot and fast.


Ah, thank you that is a very important bit of information to know about overclocking because so far I haven't even bothered to touch the memory, but looks like I will raise them together.

I don't think I have to worry too much about memory or GPU temperatures. This is my card before I installed her into the PC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> instead substitute that command with
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> that is impressive. Make sure you push the mem clock with the core clock as kepler likes bios and you won't gain much without pushing one like you push the other. You however don't need to match offsets like +15/15+ and it is even usual to see +350/+100 but just push memory enough to balance the core clock. Be careful however as the memory gets really hot and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you that is a very important bit of information to know about overclocking because so far I haven't even bothered to touch the memory, but looks like I will raise them together.
> 
> I don't think I have to worry too much about memory or GPU temperatures. This is my card before I installed her into the PC.
Click to expand...

lol then you have the perfect setup. go for it and as i said the values you increase each don't have to match they just have be balanced. you will know this by their performance.


----------



## Ohrigin

@djthrottleboi The 660.rom you sent me still got a bad checksum.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohrigin*
> 
> @djthrottleboi The 660.rom you sent me still got a bad checksum.


thats because all you have to do is flash it not mod it lol.Now you have to hope that kgb didn't mess with the mod. only use nvflash for windows and not kgb.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Been a while since I've been around here. My latest run since the new driver release.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Been a while since I've been around here. My latest run since the new driver release.


good to see your still running strong.


----------



## sudokruva

So guys i flashed my GPU bios as in first post and didnt typed nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom i used nvflash 660.rom flashing went well i heard the beep sounds after that i restarted my computer and my desktop resolution was lowest i couldn't open NVIDIA Control panel and in device manager near my GPU which is GTX 660 was caution with error Code 43, now i flashed back to my stock GK106.rom bios all working well. So what i did wrong? or am i stuck in 1.175V?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> So guys i flashed my GPU bios as in first post and didnt typed nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom i used nvflash 660.rom flashing went well i heard the beep sounds after that i restarted my computer and my desktop resolution was lowest i couldn't open NVIDIA Control panel and in device manager near my GPU which is GTX 660 was caution with error Code 43, now i flashed back to my stock GK106.rom bios all working well. So what i did wrong? or am i stuck in 1.175V?


what is the gpu product number , is this a rma model, reinstall drivers using the custom install clean install method and then flash and then reinstall drivers again using custom install clean install option. I had a guy who previously had this issue and his board was from rma and something was wrong with the hardware and they had to replace it.


----------



## sudokruva

Hello GV-N660OC-2GD this is my card model number, i dont think that the card itself is foulty just right after bios flashing i have strange error in device manager "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43)"


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> Hello GV-N660OC-2GD this is my card model number, i dont think that the card itself is foulty just right after bios flashing i have strange error in device manager "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43)"


I need the product number because what i am looking for is the cards internal system and that can't be found with a model number as there are many different versions of that model.


----------



## sudokruva

Where do i find product number?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> Where do i find product number?


it will be on a sticket on the card and has p/n in front of it or it has part number in front of it and it is also on the gpu box. you can let me create a bios mod for you instead of using the kgb modded one aand see if it works better.


----------



## admirdante

Hello there,

got a Gigabyte GTX 600 OC



and flashed the modded BIOS as per your instructions. Changed just one thing in the .cfg file. Added that the fans can be turned down to 10% since I like my PC really quiet when I'm not gaming.

Went with the command without the numbers and everything went great. Now, thing is, I got to the higher voltage and leave the fans on auto, to test things. Tried with Valley and it crashed. To be exact, my driver stopped responding. Then, tried with Watch_Dogs and the same happened, just as the GPU was warming up and the scene was about to show up, it crashed and made my driver unresponsive. So, what's up with that? Is it because I changed the fans? Or can my card just not handle the higher voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admirdante*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> got a Gigabyte GTX 600 OC
> 
> 
> 
> and flashed the modded BIOS as per your instructions. Changed just one thing in the .cfg file. Added that the fans can be turned down to 10% since I like my PC really quiet when I'm not gaming.
> 
> Went with the command without the numbers and everything went great. Now, thing is, I got to the higher voltage and leave the fans on auto, to test things. Tried with Valley and it crashed. To be exact, my driver stopped responding. Then, tried with Watch_Dogs and the same happened, just as the GPU was warming up and the scene was about to show up, it crashed and made my driver unresponsive. So, what's up with that? Is it because I changed the fans? Or can my card just not handle the higher voltage?


the power table has not been adjusted to give you the extra power or your card doesn't like high voltages. If you used kgb then your power table hasn't been adjusted properly.


----------



## admirdante

Well, yeah I used kgb just like in the first post. Can I use something else to try this? If not, can I just flash an update to my card that will allow the fans to go under 35% and not change the voltage and such? If so, what do I need to do to get just the fan updated. Thanks!


----------



## sudokruva

Hello djthrottleboi thank you for helping me, so about the product number there are couple of them on my GPU box EAN 4719331333195 SN 140741031022

Here is my default GPU bios

GK106.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## MrElusive

If djthrottleboi is willing to help you, you should wait for his BIOS mod, he is the best.

But I have same Gigabyte GTX 660 card as you and Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is the problem, you have to mod GTX 660 BIOS with BIOS Tweaker 1.26. I just made a BIOS for you during my lunch break and here are the parameters:

Fan speed min 30% up to max 100%.
Base and Boost clocks unchanged.
Memory clock unchanged.
Max Voltage raised to 1.212
P00 Voltage state raised to 1.212.
P02, P05, and P08 Voltage states unchanged.
Maximum Power Target raised to 150%.
Everything else the same.

So load the BIOS to your card, and it should work just fine. Use PrecisionX to raise Power Target to 125%, even up to 150% if your PSU and motherboard will support it. Increase memory by +200MHz and slowly bump up the clock speeds, increments of +10MHz at a time, using Unigine Heaven or Valley to do stability testing until you reach your max. I don't like OC Scanner or FurMark or whatever because sometimes the card does not run at max boost speed, so I recommend Heaven or Valley.

Anyways, enjoy and see attached BIOS mod for Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC only.

GB660.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## sudokruva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> If djthrottleboi is willing to help you, you should wait for his BIOS mod, he is the best.
> 
> But I have same Gigabyte GTX 660 card as you and Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is the problem, you have to mod GTX 660 BIOS with BIOS Tweaker 1.26. I just made a BIOS for you during my lunch break and here are the parameters:
> 
> Fan speed min 30% up to max 100%.
> Base and Boost clocks unchanged.
> Memory clock unchanged.
> Max Voltage raised to 1.212
> P00 Voltage state raised to 1.212.
> P02, P05, and P08 Voltage states unchanged.
> Maximum Power Target raised to 150%.
> Everything else the same.
> 
> So load the BIOS to your card, and it should work just fine. Use PrecisionX to raise Power Target to 125%, even up to 150% if your PSU and motherboard will support it. Increase memory by +200MHz and slowly bump up the clock speeds, increments of +10MHz at a time, using Unigine Heaven or Valley to do stability testing until you reach your max. I don't like OC Scanner or FurMark or whatever because sometimes the card does not run at max boost speed, so I recommend Heaven or Valley.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy and see attached BIOS mod for Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC only.
> 
> GB660.zip 122k .zip file


When i get back from work il try to flash bios with your configured bios, thank you for that. I think i have not bad PSU for my system Corsair CX600M 600W and i have Intel i3-2100 3.10GHz so i think psu should not be a problem. BTW if you have Ggigabyte GTX 660 OC could you share whats your stable clocks right now ? Il try to overclock a bit too, gonna use MSI Afterburner its not bad is it?


----------



## MrElusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> When i get back from work il try to flash bios with your configured bios, thank you for that. I think i have not bad PSU for my system Corsair CX600M 600W and i have Intel i3-2100 3.10GHz so i think psu should not be a problem. BTW if you have Ggigabyte GTX 660 OC could you share whats your stable clocks right now ? Il try to overclock a bit too, gonna use MSI Afterburner its not bad is it?


No problem man. What I sent you is my last good setup for hitting 1254MHz. I have a full EK waterblock on my card so temperature is not an issue so without doing any manual overclocking (aside from raising power target to 150% in Precision X), my card immediately hits 1254MHz, which is the default Max Boost State, thanks to GPU Boost doing the work automatically. Honestly, I am just not familiar with MSI Afterburner. I am sure that is fine to use, but I have always stuck to Precision X for my builds.

What I sent you is a good starting point for the stock heatsink/fan. I am still playing with the BIOS and memory/GPU overclocking as I want to hit at least 1300MHz. My issue right now is power delivery and modifying the TDP and power to the rails via Kepler BIOS Tweaker.

Again, djthrottleboi is the master of modifying those power delivery details so if he is willing to help you out, I am sure he can send you the best modified BIOS. Once I have finalized my own settings, I will post up a modified BIOS but I still have a lot of "tweaking" to do.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admirdante*
> 
> Well, yeah I used kgb just like in the first post. Can I use something else to try this? If not, can I just flash an update to my card that will allow the fans to go under 35% and not change the voltage and such? If so, what do I need to do to get just the fan updated. Thanks!


post the bios and i will take a crack at modding it and can also lower the minimum fan speed for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> Hello djthrottleboi thank you for helping me, so about the product number there are couple of them on my GPU box EAN 4719331333195 SN 140741031022
> 
> Here is my default GPU bios
> 
> GK106.zip 121k .zip file


 GK10614.zip 244k .zip file
I configured this so that you can do 1.212v but you will need to raise that voltage through oc software as i have know this card to do dome wierd stuff. I had one 86.1% asic and it did not like higher voltages and i even have the bios for it actually but i made this one to be stock until adjusted higher. this way find your stability point and let me know how it performs. If it does like the higher voltage then i will remod this bios with 1.212v as stock voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> If djthrottleboi is willing to help you, you should wait for his BIOS mod, he is the best.
> 
> But I have same Gigabyte GTX 660 card as you and Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is the problem, you have to mod GTX 660 BIOS with BIOS Tweaker 1.26. I just made a BIOS for you during my lunch break and here are the parameters:
> 
> Fan speed min 30% up to max 100%.
> Base and Boost clocks unchanged.
> Memory clock unchanged.
> Max Voltage raised to 1.212
> P00 Voltage state raised to 1.212.
> P02, P05, and P08 Voltage states unchanged.
> Maximum Power Target raised to 150%.
> Everything else the same.
> 
> So load the BIOS to your card, and it should work just fine. Use PrecisionX to raise Power Target to 125%, even up to 150% if your PSU and motherboard will support it. Increase memory by +200MHz and slowly bump up the clock speeds, increments of +10MHz at a time, using Unigine Heaven or Valley to do stability testing until you reach your max. I don't like OC Scanner or FurMark or whatever because sometimes the card does not run at max boost speed, so I recommend Heaven or Valley.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy and see attached BIOS mod for Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC only.
> 
> GB660.zip 122k .zip file


see if this runs better for oc'ing on your card.

GB660.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## MrElusive

Thanks man, I'll give it a go tonight.









I'll use that and go +400 on memory and +100 on the core as per your previous suggestion.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Thanks man, I'll give it a go tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use that and go +400 on memory and +100 on the core as per your previous suggestion.


those specific numbers may not work but the idea is there. Balance a lot of core clock by adding to the mem clock.


----------



## sudokruva

So i used bios you gave me djthrottleboi i dont know why but i think i cant increase Core Voltage (mV) using MSI Afterburner and yes i have set Unlock Voltage control in settings but no matter what i put in the field the voltage is always 1.175 when my GPU is under load


----------



## vilius572

Sudokruva your username is weird


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudokruva*
> 
> So i used bios you gave me djthrottleboi i dont know why but i think i cant increase Core Voltage (mV) using MSI Afterburner and yes i have set Unlock Voltage control in settings but no matter what i put in the field the voltage is always 1.175 when my GPU is under load


reupload it and let me see what i can do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Sudokruva your username is weird


russian maybe? possibly serbian.


----------



## People 42

Hi, I'm new on the forum. I've a problem overclocking my Palit GTX 660: in GPU-Z I can see that the GPU can raise 1.212 V, but when I overclock it Unigine Heaven and drivers continuosly crash.
Can see my rig in my signature


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *People 42*
> 
> Hi, I'm new on the forum. I've a problem overclocking my Palit GTX 660: in GPU-Z I can see that the GPU can raise 1.212 V, but when I overclock it Unigine Heaven and drivers continuosly crash.
> Can see my rig in my signature


let me see the bios as it sounds like you have the voltage but not the power.


----------



## People 42

thanks @djthrottleboi, here is my bios

mod_palit660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *People 42*
> 
> thanks @djthrottleboi, here is my bios
> 
> mod_palit660.zip 56k .zip file


 mod_palit660.zip 114k .zip file
 I set 225w


----------



## People 42

Thanks dj, I'll try it tomorrow









Sent from my NOKIA using Tapatalk


----------



## People 42

:'( it crashed again, I'll try to do a clean installation of the drivers


----------



## People 42

nothing to do, it crashed again after the driver installation. I don't know what to do


----------



## MrElusive

Do the drivers crash when you are in Windows? It sounds like you are overclocking too much or you just need to turn down the voltage.


----------



## People 42

Yes, I use Windows. I'll try to scale down the voltage

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *People 42*
> 
> Yes, I use Windows. I'll try to scale down the voltage
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Its the drivers as they changed the llc. Install driver version 335


----------



## People 42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its the drivers as they changed the llc. Install driver version 335


I've tried the older version of the driver, but it doesn' work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *People 42*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its the drivers as they changed the llc. Install driver version 335
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the older version of the driver, but it doesn' work
Click to expand...

ok then i will have to remod your bios as i think it is the voltages and the card doesn't like them. some cards prefer lower voltages. I have to go do something but will be posting a new version of your bios when i get back.

try this and see if its a bit different. you will however have to adjust the voltage slider and you have the power support the voltage so you may not be able to run this mod if this one doesn't at least stay stable until you get into the high power modes.

mod_palit6601.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## 421717

i got stuck in step 3 the command prompt says "hmm? couldnt not find voltage offsets."


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueDot*
> 
> i got stuck in step 3 the command prompt says "hmm? couldnt not find voltage offsets."


Post the bios and I will mod it and then you can skip to the flashing part however you will swap a command as part of the command is bad for cards.

don't use:

Code:



Code:


nvflash -4 -5 -6 cardbiosname.rom

instead use:

Code:



Code:


nvflash cardbiosname.rom


----------



## 421717

ok i will attach it here

660rom.zip 164k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Post the bios and I will mod it and then you can skip to the flashing part however you will swap a command as part of the command is bad for cards.
> 
> don't use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 cardbiosname.rom
> 
> instead use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash cardbiosname.rom


ok i will attach it here

660rom.zip 164k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueDot*
> 
> ok i will attach it here
> 
> 660rom.zip 164k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Post the bios and I will mod it and then you can skip to the flashing part however you will swap a command as part of the command is bad for cards.
> 
> don't use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 cardbiosname.rom
> 
> instead use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash cardbiosname.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will attach it here
> 
> 660rom.zip 164k .zip file
Click to expand...

here you are

660rom.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## 421717

thanks for the help and i think i have another problem after i type nvflash biosfile.rom its says that i need a newer version of nvflash


----------



## People 42

Thanks dj, the last bios work fine, tomorrow I'll update newly the drivers to 340

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## emetalce

I keep getting the voltage offset thing for some reason.. can a kind soul please unlock my rom for me?

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueDot*
> 
> thanks for the help and i think i have another problem after i type nvflash biosfile.rom its says that i need a newer version of nvflash


you command is
nvflash newmod.rom as the other file is your original bios as a backup. I always give the original stock back in case you forget to backup. also newest nvflash for windows which is what you should be using http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *People 42*
> 
> Thanks dj, the last bios work fine, tomorrow I'll update newly the drivers to 340
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


No problem and keep me updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emetalce*
> 
> I keep getting the voltage offset thing for some reason.. can a kind soul please unlock my rom for me?
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


 GK10615.zip 115k .zip file
give it a whirl.


----------



## 421717

ok i got it now thanks for the help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueDot*
> 
> ok i got it now thanks for the help


no problem


----------



## emetalce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK10615.zip 115k .zip file
> give it a whirl.


Alright i got it flashed and i have the new 1.2 voltage, but my power target in evga precision is only at 100%?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emetalce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK10615.zip 115k .zip file
> give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright i got it flashed and i have the new 1.2 voltage, but my power target in evga precision is only at 100%?
Click to expand...

your power target was increased from 130w to 225w in the bios so the 100% you see is more like 177%


----------



## emetalce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your power target was increased from 130w to 225w in the bios so the 100% you see is more like 177%


ah ok. Then everything is working great then! thanks for the help!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emetalce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your power target was increased from 130w to 225w in the bios so the 100% you see is more like 177%
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok. Then everything is working great then! thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

No problem enjoy the bios and be smart. Sometimes its better to skip out on the last few fps to preserve your card. In other words remember that its a 660 and not a extreme oc'ing card like a classified.


----------



## mfrisbyuk

NEED HELP

Thought I would try this but it has not worked as planned

I followed your steps but after restarting the card is not responding tried to install driver but to no avail

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
in device manager

Please can you help me to restore my bios as don't know where to find one on the web so I hope there is a undo some where let me know what info you need thanks


----------



## People 42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> Thought I would try this but it has not worked as planned
> 
> I followed your steps but after restarting the card is not responding tried to install driver but to no avail
> 
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> in device manager
> 
> Please can you help me to restore my bios as don't know where to find one on the web so I hope there is a undo some where let me know what info you need thanks


do you have a backup copy of the bios???


----------



## mfrisbyuk

NOPE - just followed the step and did not think









it said click save and rename and that is what I did now I lost !!!

This is the only file that I have that I renamed and changed I just hope somebody can fix the file

660.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## People 42

you have a standard palit 660? the checksum in the bios you gaved isn't equal
i can give you my bios, but your card must be a palit gtx 660 NON OC, repeat, NON OC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> Thought I would try this but it has not worked as planned
> 
> I followed your steps but after restarting the card is not responding tried to install driver but to no avail
> 
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> in device manager
> 
> Please can you help me to restore my bios as don't know where to find one on the web so I hope there is a undo some where let me know what info you need thanks


If you backed up the bios then you can simply flash that bios. If you follwed the instructions n the first page then this would be the reason as those instructions don't work often. code:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

Code:



Code:


nvflash backupbiosname.rom

be sure that you use the the backup bios' name and not backupbiosname.rom


----------



## mfrisbyuk

Hey i think I have the NON OC card so I will give it a try ?

where can I check to make sure ?

Thanks


----------



## mfrisbyuk

I have uploaded my bios that I renamed and did the steps that on are the first page

I did not save a copy because I did not think dumb mistake

I don't know what to do and don't understand as I stated I followed the stips and it did not saye

I have already upload the bios that I changed !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> I have uploaded my bios that I renamed and did the steps that on are the first page
> 
> I did not save a copy because I did not think dumb mistake
> 
> I don't know what to do and don't understand as I stated I followed the stips and it did not saye
> 
> I have already upload the bios that I changed !


Post your cards product number or part number and card name so I can figure out what card you have and pull the bios or at least see if I have it anyway.


----------



## mfrisbyuk

GTx660 2048m CDDR5 192B DUAL-DVI HDMI DP P/N : NE5x66001c49-1060f

I hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> GTx660 2048m CDDR5 192B DUAL-DVI HDMI DP P/N : NE5x66001c49-1060f
> 
> I hope this is what you are looking for


not that number it will be more like evga's 02g-p4-3069-kb look. Thats what a product nuber or part number looks like.


----------



## mfrisbyuk

these are the only stickers I can see ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the only stickers I can see ?


ok thank you i have what i need and bad news is I don't have the bios for that card.


----------



## People 42

hey mfrisbyuk, we have the same card








i can give you the stock bios and the modified version by djthrottleboy, that work really well and it's optimized for palit 660

palit660_bios.zip 113k .zip file

enjoy

p.s.: i suggest to upload a backup of the stock bios to your dropbox, onedrive, google drive etc.


----------



## mfrisbyuk

Hi thanks for uploading

I used both files restarted the pc and it does not like it has blocks and lines (green) and blank screen when after boot

Am I doing something run

CMD

cd desktop

cd nvflash

nvflash stock_palit660.rom

restart

????

put the file that I changed back in boots up fine just not happy in windows. going to try to return the card but don't know !!!


----------



## mfrisbyuk

YEA fixed it found this and it worked

Palit GTX 660 2048 MB
NE5X66001049-1060F
2012-08-23 00:00:00 80.06.10.00.25 PCI-E 980 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details

Thanks guys for you help, but I will not be doing that again !!!

Thanks again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfrisbyuk*
> 
> YEA fixed it found this and it worked
> 
> Palit GTX 660 2048 MB
> NE5X66001049-1060F
> 2012-08-23 00:00:00 80.06.10.00.25 PCI-E 980 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details
> 
> Thanks guys for you help, but I will not be doing that again !!!
> 
> Thanks again


I can mod for you and i always give you the stock bios back if you do choose to do it again. The process on the first page needs to be edited so that people don't use it as is as it almost always fails in some way now.


----------



## gigafloppy

Hi I'm new here, so this may have been answered already:

In Afterburner, I never see VRAM usage go over 1500MB. Is this because Afterburner can't read the top 500MB on these weird cards, or is it because the cards actually can't use the memory above 1500MB (the 192-bit portion of the memory)?


----------



## englishphoto

Any idea how to get OpenCL to work? I've got the latest Nvidia driver (340.52) with an Asus 660 ii OC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Hi I'm new here, so this may have been answered already:
> 
> In Afterburner, I never see VRAM usage go over 1500MB. Is this because Afterburner can't read the top 500MB on these weird cards, or is it because the cards actually can't use the memory above 1500MB (the 192-bit portion of the memory)?


your card may not have been pressed to use that ram or you may need to reinstall the driver as it may not recognize your card properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *englishphoto*
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how to get OpenCL to work? I've got the latest Nvidia driver (340.52) with an Asus 660 ii OC


This is a Nvidia card which as we know Nvidia cards are designed around the cuda architecture. So your card doesn't use opencl as a main form like AMD and intel.


----------



## englishphoto

Thanks - would still be great to have it enabled


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card may not have been pressed to use that ram or you may need to reinstall the driver as it may not recognize your card properly.


No, the drivers are installed correctly. The cards run all games just fine. It's just in Thief and Skyrim that I experience some loading stutter when VRAM reaches 1500MB. And it never goes beyond 1535MB. Coincidence? I don't think so.
If it's a reporting problem wouldn't Afterburner just show a solid 1536MB? But it's actualy fluctuating around that 1500 number. This means the card is ditching textures when it goes over 1536MB right?

You can check it yourself if you have Skyrim with the HD texture DLC installed. Fast travel to Dragonsreach in Whiterun and walk down the stairs. Pretty soon it uses more than 1500MB. And in Thief all you need to do is run around in the City (open world) with high textures selected. Stutter stutter stutter, but it you'll never see 1600MB or higher.

All @1080p btw.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your card may not have been pressed to use that ram or you may need to reinstall the driver as it may not recognize your card properly.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the drivers are installed correctly. The cards run all games just fine. It's just in Thief and Skyrim that I experience some loading stutter when VRAM reaches 1500MB. And it never goes beyond 1535MB. Coincidence? I don't think so.
> If it's a reporting problem wouldn't Afterburner just show a solid 1536MB? But it's actualy fluctuating around that 1500 number. This means the card is ditching textures when it goes over 1536MB right?
> 
> You can check it yourself if you have Skyrim with the HD texture DLC installed. Fast travel to Dragonsreach in Whiterun and walk down the stairs. Pretty soon it uses more than 1500MB. And in Thief all you need to do is run around in the City (open world) with high textures selected. Stutter stutter stutter, but it you'll never see 1600MB or higher.
> 
> All @1080p btw.
Click to expand...

it uses my memory but its probably the game as the games are only able to use whats allocated to them and maybe since the game tries to allocate most of the textures to the 1500 limit it doesn't use more for those other locations.


----------



## Dragon85

Hello everyone, sorry for my English, I wonder what the best bios for the MSI GeForce GTX 660 Twin Frozr (N660 2GD5 TF / OC).
Thanks for your help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon85*
> 
> Hello everyone, sorry for my English, I wonder what the best bios for the MSI GeForce GTX 660 Twin Frozr (N660 2GD5 TF / OC).
> Thanks for your help.


the one thats in it lol.

no seriously its better to get your own bios modified and keep the backup copy so that you always have your backup and the bios always matches the card. Less things can go wrong this way.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hey @djthrottleboi,
this is off topic, but hows that Classified?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Hey @djthrottleboi,
> this is off topic, but hows that Classified?


Its excellent and has excellent oc abilities. the kingpin is definitely made to oc heres the stock results i ran when i got it: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2630702
and here's after a slight oc: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Nice, I haven't pushed my classy past 1.21 volts, but I was stable with a core clock of 1380. I'm curious to see if I could surpass 1500, but I'm hesitant to push a lot of volts through it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Nice, I haven't pushed my classy past 1.21 volts, but I was stable with a core clock of 1380. I'm curious to see if I could surpass 1500, but I'm hesitant to push a lot of volts through it.


if on water go for it. i will be shooting for 1500 but 1450-ish is more realistic for me


----------



## mrakky

regards,

@djthrottleboi

whether they could my bios modate 1,185 mv from above must not be broken because drivers on 1.2123mv, also we are always second tab (Bottom) operating at 13MHz less.
Also would like to know whether after this fashion in the afterburner can not raise the voltage of the card and that the highest percentage of free put.

if its possible one bios with 1200mv, and one with 1185mv

660.zip 119k .zip file


bouth cards is msi 660 tf oc, coling is fine.

Excuse my English

tnx!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> regards,
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> whether they could my bios modate 1,185 mv from above must not be broken because drivers on 1.2123mv, also we are always second tab (Bottom) operating at 13MHz less.
> Also would like to know whether after this fashion in the afterburner can not raise the voltage of the card and that the highest percentage of free put.
> 
> if its possible one bios with 1200mv, and one with 1185mv
> 
> 660.zip 119k .zip file
> 
> 
> bouth cards is msi 660 tf oc, coling is fine.
> 
> Excuse my English
> 
> tnx!


done and gave you a 1.212 if you want to give it a shot.

6609.zip 479k .zip file


----------



## mrakky

regards,

@djthrottleboi

whether they could my bios modate 1,185 mv from above must not be broken because drivers on 1.2123mv, also we are always second tab (Bottom) operating at 13MHz less.
Also would like to know whether after this fashion in the afterburner can not raise the voltage of the card and that the highest percentage of free put.

if its possible one bios with 1200mv, and one with 1185mv

660.zip 119k .zip file


Excuse my English

tnx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> done and gave you a 1.212 if you want to give it a shot.
> 
> 6609.zip 479k .zip file


thanx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> regards,
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> whether they could my bios modate 1,185 mv from above must not be broken because drivers on 1.2123mv, also we are always second tab (Bottom) operating at 13MHz less.
> Also would like to know whether after this fashion in the afterburner can not raise the voltage of the card and that the highest percentage of free put.
> 
> if its possible one bios with 1200mv, and one with 1185mv
> 
> 660.zip 119k .zip file
> 
> 
> Excuse my English
> 
> tnx!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> done and gave you a 1.212 if you want to give it a shot.
> 
> 6609.zip 479k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx
Click to expand...

no problem that has your 2 bios you requested and a 1.212v that was done properly as the one that was in there wasn't done correctly.


----------



## mrakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem that has your 2 bios you requested and a 1.212v that was done properly as the one that was in there wasn't done correctly.


on every bios crash only works with orginal, a I thing first cart goes beter on 1212mv more thath 2115mhz on this vm second working on 2115mhz, but čhrasing on every mod


----------



## pbiernik

djthrottleboi Can you help me?

I need your help because I can not get a stable overclock with my video card.

It's an EVGA 660 SC.

The maximum stable overclock I have achieved is:

Core: +31
Memory: +480

Voltage: 1.200 mv

If i put on Voltage 1,212 games crashing instantly.

Unfortunately, I think my video card is not good for overlock, but maybe you can get something.

I tried to do everything, lower voltages, upload them, but nothing. I uploaded the power limit in afterburner, and the results are the same.

My card is only stable under 1,200 and a maximum of +31 core.

EVGA have any problems with the overclock?

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## zaraki13

Hi all,

I need help from someone please, so heres the deal. I followed all of the instructions that was posted, and everything worked fine, meaning i got the voltage that I am supposed to get when flashing with BIOS and the files that were described above. Now the problem is I just tried to benchmark my video card with Heaven benchmark and it keeps crashing giving me this error:
"Nvidia windows kernel mode driver 340 stopped responding and was recovered successfully"
THis happens even when im playing a game (tried it with witcher 2).
Please help me, what can i do now?


----------



## zaraki13

sorry the driver is 340.52, so its the latest one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem that has your 2 bios you requested and a 1.212v that was done properly as the one that was in there wasn't done correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> on every bios crash only works with orginal, a I thing first cart goes beter on 1212mv more thath 2115mhz on this vm second working on 2115mhz, but čhrasing on every mod
Click to expand...

when I fix this issue with amazon and get a mobo replacement I will fix the bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> djthrottleboi Can you help me?
> 
> I need your help because I can not get a stable overclock with my video card.
> 
> It's an EVGA 660 SC.
> 
> The maximum stable overclock I have achieved is:
> 
> Core: +31
> Memory: +480
> 
> Voltage: 1.200 mv
> 
> If i put on Voltage 1,212 games crashing instantly.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my video card is not good for overlock, but maybe you can get something.
> 
> I tried to do everything, lower voltages, upload them, but nothing. I uploaded the power limit in afterburner, and the results are the same.
> 
> My card is only stable under 1,200 and a maximum of +31 core.
> 
> EVGA have any problems with the overclock?
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks.


my computer is down for now but when I'm back online I will fix it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaraki13*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I need help from someone please, so heres the deal. I followed all of the instructions that was posted, and everything worked fine, meaning i got the voltage that I am supposed to get when flashing with BIOS and the files that were described above. Now the problem is I just tried to benchmark my video card with Heaven benchmark and it keeps crashing giving me this error:
> "Nvidia windows kernel mode driver 340 stopped responding and was recovered successfully"
> THis happens even when im playing a game (tried it with witcher 2).
> Please help me, what can i do now?


your not getting enough power and when I get my rig running again I will fix it for you.


----------



## maxallepi

First post here









Yungbenni911 Love what you did with the place. Anw, I'm getting that Hmmm? Voltage offset thing as well, so I used Kepler bios tweak tool. I managed to get 1202Mhz or so on the core but for some reason the core voltage doesn't go above 1.175v. I set it to 1.212. It's like it's locked there. So I thought it might be because I haven't used kgb to unlock the voltage?

Oh and btw I'm getting some heavy throttling when the temps go above 65ish. Is that normal? The core can drop from 1202 to 1080Mhz.

I'll upload my bios. See if you can do anything to unlock the voltage.

Btw my vga is a MSI n660 Gaming 2gd5/oc

Thank you

660stock.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Boner660

So...I have an ASUS GTX660 (non ti) and im thinking of buying another for SLI....what do you guys think my OC settings should be?

Im actually doubting my choice in getting this card in the first place...so SLI is my cheapest way out


----------



## PurpleOwnz

i have an evga gtx 660, and I need help modding the bios. I eventually got it to work, but power limit and core clock are not working correctly.
but the fan speeds are.









GK106.zip 58k .zip file


if yall could soup this up for me that would be great. I dont have a damn clue how to do this haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxallepi*
> 
> First post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yungbenni911 Love what you did with the place. Anw, I'm getting that Hmmm? Voltage offset thing as well, so I used Kepler bios tweak tool. I managed to get 1202Mhz or so on the core but for some reason the core voltage doesn't go above 1.175v. I set it to 1.212. It's like it's locked there. So I thought it might be because I haven't used kgb to unlock the voltage?
> 
> Oh and btw I'm getting some heavy throttling when the temps go above 65ish. Is that normal? The core can drop from 1202 to 1080Mhz.
> 
> I'll upload my bios. See if you can do anything to unlock the voltage.
> 
> Btw my vga is a MSI n660 Gaming 2gd5/oc
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 660stock.zip 58k .zip file


Youngbenny doesn't pay attention to this thread but yeah he is awesome and I will mod your bios when I get my new mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boner660*
> 
> So...I have an ASUS GTX660 (non ti) and im thinking of buying another for SLI....what do you guys think my OC settings should be?
> 
> Im actually doubting my choice in getting this card in the first place...so SLI is my cheapest way out


this card is perfect for sli As its cheap and will give you the performance of a 770 for less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleOwnz*
> 
> i have an evga gtx 660, and I need help modding the bios. I eventually got it to work, but power limit and core clock are not working correctly.
> but the fan speeds are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> if yall could soup this up for me that would be great. I dont have a damn clue how to do this haha


I will mod this when my new mobo comes as my PC is down


----------



## curly haired boy

so a 660 SLI setup is roughly equivalent to a 770? hmm, so a 980 or better would be a big jump...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> so a 660 SLI setup is roughly equivalent to a 770? hmm, so a 980 or better would be a big jump...


they are actually around 10-15% better than a 770 and I was scoring just barely lower than a 780 in 3dmark


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are actually around 10-15% better than a 770 and I was scoring just barely lower than a 780 in 3dmark


interesting. well, i might get another cheap 660 before the witcher 3 comes out if big maxwell hasn't shown up before then.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are actually around 10-15% better than a 770 and I was scoring just barely lower than a 780 in 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> definitely worth it however the smart move is to wait for maxwell to grab big 780s for cheap as you can already find them for 380 and I just sold one for 360 they will probably sell for a lot lower in interests of getting Maxwell.
> 
> interesting. well, i might get another cheap 660 before the witcher 3 comes out if big maxwell hasn't shown up before then.
Click to expand...

its definitely worth it however the smart move is to wait for maxwell to grab big 780s for cheap as you can already find them for 380 and I just sold one for 360 they will probably sell for a lot lower in interests of getting Maxwell.


----------



## curly haired boy

hmm, okay. thanks for the advice!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> hmm, okay. thanks for the advice!


no problem


----------



## maxallepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Youngbenny doesn't pay attention to this thread but yeah he is awesome and I will mod your bios when I get my new mobo.
> I will mod this when my new mobo comes as my PC is down


Ok thanks man. BTW could you tell me how you do it? You know so I won't have to bother you every time. Kgb on my end doesn't work(I've tried on 2 systems) and I've already used Kepler tweak tool.
What else can I use?


----------



## PurpleOwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Youngbenny doesn't pay attention to this thread but yeah he is awesome and I will mod your bios when I get my new mobo.
> this card is perfect for sli As its cheap and will give you the performance of a 770 for less.
> I will mod this when my new mobo comes as my PC is down


Alright thank you so much! Im new to modding, and overclocking in general


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxallepi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Youngbenny doesn't pay attention to this thread but yeah he is awesome and I will mod your bios when I get my new mobo.
> I will mod this when my new mobo comes as my PC is down
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks man. BTW could you tell me how you do it? You know so I won't have to bother you every time. Kgb on my end doesn't work(I've tried on 2 systems) and I've already used Kepler tweak tool.
> What else can I use?
Click to expand...

Kepler bios tweaker however due to the fact I'm limited to a tablet and a crappy one at that you will have to wait just a little longer as its too much to explain typing on a mobile device.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleOwnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Youngbenny doesn't pay attention to this thread but yeah he is awesome and I will mod your bios when I get my new mobo.
> this card is perfect for sli As its cheap and will give you the performance of a 770 for less.
> I will mod this when my new mobo comes as my PC is down
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thank you so much! Im new to modding, and overclocking in general
Click to expand...

no problem just ordered my Gigabyte mobo so on Tuesday or Wednesday I should have it.


----------



## maxallepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Kepler bios tweaker however due to the fact I'm limited to a tablet and a crappy one at that you will have to wait just a little longer as its too much to explain typing on a mobile device.
> no problem just ordered my Gigabyte mobo so on Tuesday or Wednesday I should have it.


OK thanks a lot. Hope your new PC is a killer one!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxallepi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Kepler bios tweaker however due to the fact I'm limited to a tablet and a crappy one at that you will have to wait just a little longer as its too much to explain typing on a mobile device.
> no problem just ordered my Gigabyte mobo so on Tuesday or Wednesday I should have it.
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks a lot. Hope your new PC is a killer one!
Click to expand...

I can't wait to get back to modding lol i'm bored without your requests.


----------



## Nicklep

Hi there, soon after flashing my gpu bios the fans of my asusgtx660dcuopc stopped working. I installed aftermarket cooler, but it didnt work either when i plugged its 4pin fan connector to the 4pin connector on the card. Any ideas? Please tell me how to lock the gpu bios again and restore the stock bios. I checked my gpu bios version and downloaded asus bios from techpowerup but dunno how to flash/install it. How to lock the power target again? Or is my card just damaged permanentlyr? Thx in advance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklep*
> 
> Hi there, soon after flashing my gpu bios the fans of my asusgtx660dcuopc stopped working. I installed aftermarket cooler, but it didnt work either when i plugged its 4pin fan connector to the 4pin connector on the card. Any ideas? Please tell me how to lock the gpu bios again and restore the stock bios. I checked my gpu bios version and downloaded asus bios from techpowerup but dunno how to flash/install it. How to lock the power target again? Or is my card just damaged permanentlyr? Thx in advance.


It was either the wrong bios or a corrupted bios or yeah something on the card went bad. If you made a backup copy of the bios you will flash it the same way you flashed the custom bios.


----------



## Nicklep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It was either the wrong bios or a corrupted bios or yeah something on the card went bad. If you made a backup copy of the bios you will flash it the same way you flashed the custom bios.


I dont have the original bios so i downloaded one which corresponds the version number of mine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It was either the wrong bios or a corrupted bios or yeah something on the card went bad. If you made a backup copy of the bios you will flash it the same way you flashed the custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have the original bios so i downloaded one which corresponds the version number of mine.
Click to expand...

however you still might have the wrong bios. it has to match your pci subsystem number as well and not just the model.


----------



## pbiernik

djthrottleboi We need you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> djthrottleboi We need you!


lol new mobo gets here tomorrow so hopefully I can install and fix that dumb iastore issue from swapping mobos and be done with it. I would hate to have to reinstall all over again.


----------



## Backwudz

Hey guys, I'm new to VGA oc'ing. I've tried several bios files with little luck. I have 2 EVGA 660 sc's in SLI. One of my cards came with bios ver: 80.06.58.00.60 and the other 80.06.28.00.60. I've tried Keplar and feel like I'm looking @ Arabic. I tried KGB and got it to read 80.06.28.00.60 and change what I wanted it to but wouldn't flash. The only bios I've had luck with is http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25696. As mentioned in post #5500 of this thread. When I go above 50mhz on GPU clock and 150mhz on memory clock it starts acting up(freezing and driver crashes). Could it be that the bios version I'm using is 80:06:10:00:15? And why are we not using the newer bios files(just curious)?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwudz*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to VGA oc'ing. I've tried several bios files with little luck. I have 2 EVGA 660 sc's in SLI. One of my cards came with bios ver: 80.06.58.00.60 and the other 80.06.28.00.60. I've tried Keplar and feel like I'm looking @ Arabic. I tried KGB and got it to read 80.06.28.00.60 and change what I wanted it to but wouldn't flash. The only bios I've had luck with is http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25696. As mentioned in post #5500 of this thread. When I go above 50mhz on GPU clock and 150mhz on memory clock it starts acting up(freezing and driver crashes). Could it be that the bios version I'm using is 80:06:10:00:15? And why are we not using the newer bios files(just curious)?


that bios is not for one of those cards. maybe not for either. you will have to wait until tomorrow when i have my main rig up and running for me to mod the cards bios.


----------



## Backwudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that bios is not for one of those cards. maybe not for either. you will have to wait until tomorrow when i have my main rig up and running for me to mod the cards bios.


Here are the stock files I pulled from the cards.

STOCK.zip 114k .zip file

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ozminer

it is my gtx 660 was having issues with the mod so i switched back


----------



## Ozminer

sorry bout the weird outburst of meanness so sorry bout that


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> it is my gtx 660 was having issues with the mod so i switched back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozminer*
> 
> sorry bout the weird outburst of meanness so sorry bout that


I believe that was for your card and not for his was what i was saying. all cards are different and we never got to finish testing your card as its a trial and error process. btw give me the product number for your card.


----------



## Backwudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I believe that was for your card and not for his was what i was saying. all cards are different and we never got to finish testing your card as its a trial and error process. btw give me the product number for your card.


was that meant toward me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwudz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I believe that was for your card and not for his was what i was saying. all cards are different and we never got to finish testing your card as its a trial and error process. btw give me the product number for your card.
> 
> 
> 
> was that meant toward me?
Click to expand...

no it was for ozminer's card mod however the bios comment was leftover as a saved draft so it was included but need not be.


----------



## Leafmealone808

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


Still getting the cant find voltage offsets. any help would be appreciated


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwudz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that bios is not for one of those cards. maybe not for either. you will have to wait until tomorrow when i have my main rig up and running for me to mod the cards bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the stock files I pulled from the cards.
> 
> STOCK.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

 STOCK1.zip 229k .zip file
now just flash and oc. however remember sli will make it harder to become stable at higher oc's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Still getting the cant find voltage offsets. any help would be appreciated


 GK10616.zip 115k .zip file
just flash and oc. i'm back finally.

if either of you guys can't get stable let me know and i bring the bios a little more in line. I gave it a little freedom this time.


----------



## Leafmealone808

Welcome back!


----------



## Leafmealone808

do I need to do anything different since Im running in sli? Or can I just flash the bios and it will pick it up on both cards?


----------



## Leafmealone808

maybe its my version of nvflash witht the kgb in it all ready. I got it from the front page of this forum. Still get the voltage offset problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> maybe its my version of nvflash witht the kgb in it all ready. I got it from the front page of this forum. Still get the voltage offset problem.


 KeplerBiosTweakerv1.27withbat.zip 351k .zip file
unzip this and drop the bios file in the folder it creates and then click the .bat file titled nvflash.


----------



## curly haired boy

would it be insane to put a waterblock on my 660?









i was thinking this one:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18039/ex-blc-1393/EK_GeForce_660_GTX_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FC660_GTX_-_Nickel_CSQ.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> would it be insane to put a waterblock on my 660?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking this one:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18039/ex-blc-1393/EK_GeForce_660_GTX_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FC660_GTX_-_Nickel_CSQ.html


it would be a waste of money as you can't really push a 660 enough to need one.


----------



## maxallepi

Glad to have you back @djthrottleboi ! How's your new MoBo? I'll post my bios again so you can have a look at it. Mod it for me if you can. Thanks man

660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would be a waste of money as you can't really push a 660 enough to need one.


fair enough. Thanks for the advice, gonna rethink things...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would be a waste of money as you can't really push a 660 enough to need one.
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough. Thanks for the advice, gonna rethink things...
Click to expand...

no probz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxallepi*
> 
> Glad to have you back @djthrottleboi ! How's your new MoBo? I'll post my bios again so you can have a look at it. Mod it for me if you can. Thanks man
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


i' missed your post so here you are:

66010.zip 115k .zip file
 My apologies good sir.


----------



## maxallepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i' missed your post so here you are:
> 
> 66010.zip 115k .zip file
> My apologies good sir.


No problemo







. Thanks I'll give it a go now and let you know.

Edit: Ok A brief test showed that indeed the voltage goes 1.212v and the core hits 1.215Ghz(Stable). But after awhile I see heavy throttling with the voltage going down to 1.080v and the core down to 980Mhz. Plus the temps hit 72 degrees. I've modded the fan profile so at that temp the fan goes up to 80%. A quick benchmark shows that from stock to the modded rom I get around a +2 fps increase which is ok I guess. I'll have to do some more tests though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxallepi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i' missed your post so here you are:
> 
> 66010.zip 115k .zip file
> My apologies good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks I'll give it a go now and let you know.
> 
> Edit: Ok A brief test showed that indeed the voltage goes 1.212v and the core hits 1.215Ghz(Stable). But after awhile I see heavy throttling with the voltage going down to 1.080v and the core down to 980Mhz. Plus the temps hit 72 degrees. I've modded the fan profile so at that temp the fan goes up to 80%. A quick benchmark shows that from stock to the modded rom I get around a +2 fps increase which is ok I guess. I'll have to do some more tests though.
Click to expand...

ok thats a temp throttle. If you can cool the card good enough it wont throttle as 660's throttle at 70C or 72C


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thats a temp throttle. If you can cool the card good enough it wont throttle as 660's throttle at 70C or 72C


so when i'm running unigine valley and seeing temps around 85 it's ALREADY throttling?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thats a temp throttle. If you can cool the card good enough it wont throttle as 660's throttle at 70C or 72C
> 
> 
> 
> so when i'm running unigine valley and seeing temps around 85 it's ALREADY throttling?
Click to expand...

yep it can go higher but it is being limited.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep it can go higher but it is being limited.


maybe i should go watercooling.....clearly this stock cooler is worthless.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep it can go higher but it is being limited.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i should go watercooling.....clearly this stock cooler is worthless.
Click to expand...

you can but however again the increase from a 660 is not worth it. better to just buy a better gpu and sell the 660.


----------



## curly haired boy

i'm waiting for big maxwell


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i'm waiting for big maxwell


it will be here soon enough.


----------



## maxallepi

I see. I'll try bump the fans to 100% and see what happens. It might also be that my CPU could be bottlenecking the VGA. More testing... BTW I'm stable @ 1245Mhz







tested with Metro LL


----------



## pbiernik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> djthrottleboi Can you help me?
> 
> I need your help because I can not get a stable overclock with my video card.
> 
> It's an EVGA 660 SC.
> 
> The maximum stable overclock I have achieved is:
> 
> Core: +31
> Memory: +480
> 
> Voltage: 1.200 mv
> 
> If i put on Voltage 1,212 games crashing instantly.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my video card is not good for overlock, but maybe you can get something.
> 
> I tried to do everything, lower voltages, upload them, but nothing. I uploaded the power limit in afterburner, and the results are the same.
> 
> My card is only stable under 1,200 and a maximum of +31 core.
> 
> EVGA have any problems with the overclock?
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks.


HELP!


----------



## djthrottleboi

GK10617.zip 114k .zip file
this should do the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> djthrottleboi Can you help me?
> 
> I need your help because I can not get a stable overclock with my video card.
> 
> It's an EVGA 660 SC.
> 
> The maximum stable overclock I have achieved is:
> 
> Core: +31
> Memory: +480
> 
> Voltage: 1.200 mv
> 
> If i put on Voltage 1,212 games crashing instantly.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my video card is not good for overlock, but maybe you can get something.
> 
> I tried to do everything, lower voltages, upload them, but nothing. I uploaded the power limit in afterburner, and the results are the same.
> 
> My card is only stable under 1,200 and a maximum of +31 core.
> 
> EVGA have any problems with the overclock?
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!
Click to expand...


----------



## o8eios

hi I'm more than new in overclocking, if I understand correct the instructions on the 1st page are invalid because the kgb is messing up the power tables. My stock rom is

my106.zip 122k .zip file
 and the unlocked is

660.zip 122k .zip file
. Can I use it to flash my Gigabyte gtx660 OC?

Thank you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o8eios*
> 
> hi I'm more than new in overclocking, if I understand correct the instructions on the 1st page are invalid because the kgb is messing up the power tables. My stock rom is
> 
> my106.zip 122k .zip file
> and the unlocked is
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file
> . Can I use it to flash my Gigabyte gtx660 OC?
> 
> Thank you


flash newmod.rom

my106.zip 244k .zip file
and be sure to keep the backup in case its not stable.


----------



## o8eios

Ok the bios work flawless thank you. Know I'm going to do any adjustments or should I leave as it is ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o8eios*
> 
> Ok the bios work flawless thank you. Know I'm going to do any adjustments or should I leave as it is ?


you can see if you can oc the core or the mem clock even more if not then you still got a nice little boost as your clocks will run fuller.


----------



## o8eios

Those are my results


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o8eios*
> 
> Those are my results


that is pretty good and better than i got with a single 660.


----------



## Dualiperkele

I have a little problem. When i try to unlock my bios it says this:
BIOS start found 0600
BIOS end found f5ff
Checksum: Good! 8f
Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11c0
Found power offsets 84fa
Founf fan offsets 828c
Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

Im using asus gtx 660 dc2.
I have been trying more than 5 hours to get it to work. Please help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dualiperkele*
> 
> I have a little problem. When i try to unlock my bios it says this:
> BIOS start found 0600
> BIOS end found f5ff
> Checksum: Good! 8f
> Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11c0
> Found power offsets 84fa
> Founf fan offsets 828c
> Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.
> 
> Im using asus gtx 660 dc2.
> I have been trying more than 5 hours to get it to work. Please help


this has been doing this for over 6 to 9 months and it pays to read through the thread as kgb doesn't apply the mod correctly. post the bios and i will mod it.


----------



## Dualiperkele

Here it is. Thank you very much!

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dualiperkele*
> 
> Here it is. Thank you very much!
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


give this a whirl

GK10618.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## Leafmealone808

You Sir are the best!! That was the easiest way to flash my cards! (for me anyway)

newmod-Copy.zip 58k .zip file
 mod you made me. I tweaked the power target on this same mod and flashed that one. Not sure if I need to use it but any info would be helpfull. I havent found much on google about power target, and Im not using it atm. So far the boost clock is fine and I got to 200mhz on the memory. Thanks again for all your help!

This link helps you to use kepler bios tweaker. No clue how I found it but our resident bios mod guru djthrottleboi gives an explanation on what is what when moding your bios.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leafmealone808*
> 
> You Sir are the best!! That was the easiest way to flash my cards! (for me anyway)
> 
> newmod-Copy.zip 58k .zip file
> mod you made me. I tweaked the power target on this same mod and flashed that one. Not sure if I need to use it but any info would be helpfull. I havent found much on google about power target, and Im not using it atm. So far the boost clock is fine and I got to 200mhz on the memory. Thanks again for all your help!
> 
> This link helps you to use kepler bios tweaker. No clue how I found it but our resident bios mod guru djthrottleboi gives an explanation on what is what when moding your bios.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


thank you and that mod should be nice the power target should just remain as high as it can dependant on load so as long as you don't see any type of power throttling then the power target is fine.


----------



## lucasmentz

I am starting to get concerned with my MSI N660 Twin Frozr III OC card. When the fan speed is set to or below 85% both fans do not spin, and I did check to see if there was resistance when trying to spin them, but there was none. Some people told me that this is a defect and the card is doomed and others that the card is OK and this is a feature of this model.

OS: Win 7 x64 Ultimate
Processor: Intel 2500k OC 4.2GHz
Memory: 14GB DDR3 Corsair 1333MHz
Power Supply: OCZ ZT750W Modular
Recent Changes: None

To describe a little bit more, when the fans do spin they spin at full speed, so it's either 0% when fan speed set below 85% or 100% at >85%.

It's a bit concerning watching it go 70C before spinning the fan. At idle it stays ok even with the fans off (35C - 45C) but at full load it quickly goes to 70C then turns the fans on for a little amount of time and as soon as it goes below 70C it stops the fans again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucasmentz*
> 
> I am starting to get concerned with my MSI N660 Twin Frozr III OC card. When the fan speed is set to or below 85% both fans do not spin, and I did check to see if there was resistance when trying to spin them, but there was none. Some people told me that this is a defect and the card is doomed and others that the card is OK and this is a feature of this model.
> 
> OS: Win 7 x64 Ultimate
> Processor: Intel 2500k OC 4.2GHz
> Memory: 14GB DDR3 Corsair 1333MHz
> Power Supply: OCZ ZT750W Modular
> Recent Changes: None
> 
> To describe a little bit more, when the fans do spin they spin at full speed, so it's either 0% when fan speed set below 85% or 100% at >85%.
> 
> It's a bit concerning watching it go 70C before spinning the fan. At idle it stays ok even with the fans off (35C - 45C) but at full load it quickly goes to 70C then turns the fans on for a little amount of time and as soon as it goes below 70C it stops the fans again.


rma or run at full speed.


----------



## lucasmentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rma or run at full speed.


That's the kind of answer that doesn't really help much, but please don't be offended.

While I would have no problem running it at full speed I want to know if this behavior is expected from this model.

I've also found a couple (two, and from the same guy) of threads with the exact situation as I'm in. Funny is they noticed this behavior at around the same time as I did (early september).

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2285770/msi-660-twin-frozr-fans.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucasmentz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rma or run at full speed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the kind of answer that doesn't really help much, but please don't be offended.
> 
> While I would have no problem running it at full speed I want to know if this behavior is expected from this model.
> 
> I've also found a couple (two, and from the same guy) of threads with the exact situation as I'm in. Funny is they noticed this behavior at around the same time as I did (early september).
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2285770/msi-660-twin-frozr-fans.html
Click to expand...

that answer is the most helpful you will get considering its happening on multiple cards of the same model this says its a design failure or bios issue from them and you will have to rma or set it at full speed and rma is the best solution considering they may not work at all in a week if they are dying due to faulty design.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quick question. How "outdated" are two 660s in sli? I'm seriously considering going the single powerful card option .


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quick question. How "outdated" are two 660s in sli? I'm seriously considering going the single powerful card option .


Two 660's perform pretty close to a 780 in my experience. That's not the problem. It's when SLI doesn't work (or only partially, with strange bugs), that you're left with one plain old 660. And that "2GB" (aka 1.5GB pretending to be 2GB) won't be enough pretty soon.
I'm definitely going to upgrade to a single powerful card. Probably a 970 when they're back in stock where I live.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quick question. How "outdated" are two 660s in sli? I'm seriously considering going the single powerful card option .


its a noticeable difference however in terms of price vs performance the 660's rule and are not that far behind the 780 however its lots of details that you will notice wasn't there with the 660's. I loved my 660's and went to a 770 and thats definitely noticeably slower and then i went 780 and the difference was like wow. here are 3dmark firestrike tests i did and keep for benchmark reciepts:

GTX 660 X2:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856176

GTX 770:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2015599

GTX 780:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2081839

and for the fun of it 780ti KINGPIN:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547

now you see my upgrade pattern lol.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Can I be a pita as well? I'm on a Gigabyte GTX 660 WF2-GD rev2 card, but I'm getting the same error: "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets"
Any chance you can mod mine manually as well?

660.zip 124k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its a noticeable difference however in terms of price vs performance the 660's rule and are not that far behind the 780 however its lots of details that you will notice wasn't there with the 660's. I loved my 660's and went to a 770 and thats definitely noticeably slower and then i went 780 and the difference was like wow. here are 3dmark firestrike tests i did and keep for benchmark reciepts:
> 
> GTX 660 X2:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856176
> 
> GTX 770:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2015599
> 
> GTX 780:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2081839
> 
> and for the fun of it 780ti KINGPIN:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547
> 
> now you see my upgrade pattern lol.


Ah thanks man, appreciated. Rep. So my next question is how much better would it be to go straight from 2x 660 to 980? More importantly is the 980 a good OCing card? If you don't know it alright, you've already provided valuable info.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its a noticeable difference however in terms of price vs performance the 660's rule and are not that far behind the 780 however its lots of details that you will notice wasn't there with the 660's. I loved my 660's and went to a 770 and thats definitely noticeably slower and then i went 780 and the difference was like wow. here are 3dmark firestrike tests i did and keep for benchmark reciepts:
> 
> GTX 660 X2:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1856176
> 
> GTX 770:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2015599
> 
> GTX 780:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2081839
> 
> and for the fun of it 780ti KINGPIN:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547
> 
> now you see my upgrade pattern lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks man, appreciated. Rep. So my next question is how much better would it be to go straight from 2x 660 to 980? More importantly is the 980 a good OCing card? If you don't know it alright, you've already provided valuable info.
Click to expand...

its worth the upgrade and you will see a big difference as you seen the 780ti kingpins scores and its somewhere around there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Can I be a pita as well? I'm on a Gigabyte GTX 660 WF2-GD rev2 card, but I'm getting the same error: "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets"
> Any chance you can mod mine manually as well?
> 
> 660.zip 124k .zip file


here you go

66011.zip 250k .zip file


----------



## Willzar

Alright, I have been trying to unlock my bios but kgb.exe just doesnt want to cooperate.
Would someone please do the honors?

Thanks

660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willzar*
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have been trying to unlock my bios but kgb.exe just doesnt want to cooperate.
> Would someone please do the honors?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file


 66012.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## GuniGuGu

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 66012.zip 115k .zip file


You rule, ty so much.

So nub questions:
Does this just set the power limit to 170 by default? Because in MSI afterburner i can no longer increase it past 100% any more.
Also does increasing the clock speed also increase the max boost speed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> You
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 66012.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rule, ty so much.
> 
> So nub questions:
> Does this just set the power limit to 170 by default? Because in MSI afterburner i can no longer increase it past 100% any more.
> Also does increasing the clock speed also increase the max boost speed?
Click to expand...

i locked the power target because i set it a lot higher and there's no need to adjust it now. also oc'ing the core can make yuor clocks for boost go higher if the potential headroom.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Ahh cool, so is there much point in clocking the core now the power limit has been raised? I went up 50mhz but barely noticed a difference in 3d mark... And anything beyond that would just error out..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Ahh cool, so is there much point in clocking the core now the power limit has been raised? I went up 50mhz but barely noticed a difference in 3d mark... And anything beyond that would just error out..


really you need to oc the mem clock because the core will boost making oc'ing the core a waste


----------



## BWG

Still folding 24/7 at 1280


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Still folding 24/7 at 1280


keep pushing as there are many who depend on it.


----------



## Bensmooth

Any chance someone can help me ive flashed my bios to the post 1 rom tested and voltage is loading at the 1.2120mv and tdp is unlocked as i can see in evag precision up to 170%

but im now wondering how to overclock as i see many with a core clock of 1200mhz and i cant seem to get anywhere overclocking my *660 gtx kfa 2 ex oc*. Anyone got a good rom i can flash to for this card ?

that hopefully includes the tdp overclocking, core and memory overclocks too


----------



## btmohler1234

Djthrottleboy,

Could you help me out here and mod my BIOS?

Much appreciated.

660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btmohler1234*
> 
> Djthrottleboy,
> 
> Could you help me out here and mod my BIOS?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file


here you go

66013.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## Bibilbo

djthrottleboi could you do it on mine too ? Thanks









GK106.zip 57k .zip file


That's the file I got from clicking the "save" button in GPU-Z 0.6.9, that is what you need right ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bibilbo*
> 
> djthrottleboi could you do it on mine too ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> That's the file I got from clicking the "save" button in GPU-Z 0.6.9, that is what you need right ?


i broke my fingers and will be going into surgery tomorrow. will do it tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i broke my fingers and will be going into surgery tomorrow. will do it tomorrow or the day after.


Dude that sucks!! Thanks for all your help so far, best of luck in surgery man!!


----------



## Bibilbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i broke my fingers and will be going into surgery tomorrow. will do it tomorrow or the day after.


Sorry to hear that man, get better !


----------



## btmohler1234

Thank you so much. Best of luck with those fingers


----------



## dre998

double posted


----------



## btmohler1234

Hmmmm, I've been playing Wolfenstein lately, and after the flash with the newmod file I was able to max all of the settings and still maintain a solid FPS, but it only lasts for about 10 minutes before it crashes. It also crashes after 10 minutes on the normal settings. What further tweaking should I consider?


----------



## dre998

Here's the one I just outputted from GPU-Z.

Keep getting "Hmm, no voltage" when I use kgb. NOt sure how to progress from here

660.zip 123k .zip file


I have Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC 2GB GDDR5


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bibilbo*
> 
> djthrottleboi could you do it on mine too ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> That's the file I got from clicking the "save" button in GPU-Z 0.6.9, that is what you need right ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bibilbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i broke my fingers and will be going into surgery tomorrow. will do it tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that man, get better !
Click to expand...

thank you and here you are

GK10619.zip 114k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btmohler1234*
> 
> Thank you so much. Best of luck with those fingers


thank you!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dre998*
> 
> KGB keeps crashing when I do the unlock part...here's the main file
> 
> 660.zip 123k .zip file


here you go

66014.zip 245k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btmohler1234*
> 
> Hmmmm, I've been playing Wolfenstein lately, and after the flash with the newmod file I was able to max all of the settings and still maintain a solid FPS, but it only lasts for about 10 minutes before it crashes. It also crashes after 10 minutes on the normal settings. What further tweaking should I consider?


the memory is getting hot. you could lower the memory oc or grab a waterblock which for the gtx 660 is not worth it considering 770's are $200 something now and a waterblock is probably half of that. The increase of power added that heat.


----------



## BWG

How are your fingers feeling?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> How are your fingers feeling?


very very painful and the incision is killing me from the surgery. they also put the splint on too tight.


----------



## BWG

Take a pic?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Take a pic?


you have skype? i can cam.


it really suxx using a mouse with the left hand


----------



## curly haired boy

dang. really wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> dang. really wishing you a speedy recovery!


hoping for the same and thank you.


----------



## tskingfisher

Hi, could you edit my bios please. I have 2 MSI GTX 660 OC gaming edition cards. Here is my original rom

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Many thanks!!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> dang. really wishing you a speedy recovery!


Same here. You are such a valuable asset to this community I hope all goes well with your recovery.

I also hope that game you plenty of painkillers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tskingfisher*
> 
> Hi, could you edit my bios please. I have 2 MSI GTX 660 OC gaming edition cards. Here is my original rom
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!


here goes

GK10620.zip 115k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> dang. really wishing you a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. You are such a valuable asset to this community I hope all goes well with your recovery.
> 
> I also hope that game you plenty of painkillers.
Click to expand...

they did and i was in so much pain this morning i had to go back in.


----------



## tskingfisher

Notable increase in performance (for me) for sure!




*THANK YOU* so much djthrottleboi!!

EDIT: I can see the difference when playing Watch Dogs...wow


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tskingfisher*
> 
> Notable increase in performance (for me) for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU* so much djthrottleboi!!
> 
> EDIT: I can see the difference when playing Watch Dogs...wow


no problem.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they did and i was in so much pain this morning i had to go back in.


Dang, that must have been one heck of an accident. Hope you feel better soon. I might recommend waking up in the middle of the night to take some painkillers so when you wake up you don't feel it so much.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dave65

Hey guys, I haven't done any of the bios mods, but can someone tell me what a safe voltage is for two Asus 660 GTX in SLI would be?
I am using EVGA Precision X 16 for tuning..Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they did and i was in so much pain this morning i had to go back in.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, that must have been one heck of an accident. Hope you feel better soon. I might recommend waking up in the middle of the night to take some painkillers so when you wake up you don't feel it so much.
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...

yeah they gave me some morphine pills now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't done any of the bios mods, but can someone tell me what a safe voltage is for two Asus 660 GTX in SLI would be?
> I am using EVGA Precision X 16 for tuning..Thanks!


1.187 without a bios mod as you really dont haave enough power to run anything higher.


----------



## Dave65

Ahh yes, I remember now..Been a while since I've messed with it..Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Ahh yes, I remember now..Been a while since I've messed with it..Thanks


no problem. if you want i can mod the bios for you after i reinstall windows.


----------



## Bensmooth

Hey poikel burst i also have the kfa2 660gtx ex oc is youre gpu-z like this by anychance?


----------



## Bensmooth




----------



## chewieros

Hi people







. I try to do this on my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC and after i succes all steps when i reboot my system dont recognized the card and i have to reflash the original bios... The unlocked bios i use was this:

660.zip 122k .zip file
 can you help my please ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Hi people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to do this on my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC and after i succes all steps when i reboot my system dont recognized the card and i have to reflash the original bios... The unlocked bios i use was this:
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file
> can you help my please ?


thatbios is corrupted. I hope you have the original. can't mod that one.


----------



## chewieros

Yes i have the original:

660.zip 122k .zip file
 . Didnt know why that bios was corrupted:


----------



## BWG

1319? Holy cow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Hi people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to do this on my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC and after i succes all steps when i reboot my system dont recognized the card and i have to reflash the original bios... The unlocked bios i use was this:
> 
> 660.zip 122k .zip file
> can you help my please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatbios is corrupted. I hope you have the original. can't mod that one.
Click to expand...

here you go

66015.zip 243k .zip file


----------



## chewieros

Thank you







. I test it and it works fine but that voltage was not estable for my 660. The nvidia hair crash at 10 sec, and 3dmark too...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I test it and it works fine but that voltage was not estable for my 660. The nvidia hair crash at 10 sec, and 3dmark too...


ok brought it down a little

66015.zip 243k .zip file


----------



## gan0n

i have ,

got a Gigabyte GTX 600 OC F23 bios , crash ingame freeze in CSGO ...

i searce stabile BIOS mod for Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC only Hynix RAM ....

WHY Nvidia craSH DRIVER .... 311.44









pls mod my bios







i had freeze and low fps







((((((

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25229

my bios please help... <3

GB6603.zip 122k .zip file
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25229


----------



## chewieros

Ok, that voltage work better but im beggining to think that my 660 does not fit for overclocking because at original frequencies dont crash in games but when i put core clock to 1137 Mhz and memory to 1641 Mhz it crash all the time when im playing 5 minutes a game







. Any recommendations ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Ok, that voltage work better but im beggining to think that my 660 does not fit for overclocking because at original frequencies dont crash in games but when i put core clock to 1137 Mhz and memory to 1641 Mhz it crash all the time when im playing 5 minutes a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any recommendations ?


how are the temps? the memory may be getting hot. try leaving memory at stock and playing with the oc.


----------



## chewieros

The temperature of the card was about 60º, i try to overclock only the core with default memory clock and the Nvidia Hair crash again XD. I cant overclock my 660 !! My card is so bad XD.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> The temperature of the card was about 60º, i try to overclock only the core with default memory clock and the Nvidia Hair crash again XD. I cant overclock my 660 !! *** !! My card is so bad XD.


try clean installing the latest nvidia drivers and see if that helps. if not i will drop the voltage a little


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> i have ,
> 
> got a Gigabyte GTX 600 OC F23 bios , crash ingame freeze in CSGO ...
> 
> i searce stabile BIOS mod for Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB OC only Hynix RAM ....
> 
> WHY Nvidia craSH DRIVER .... 311.44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls mod my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had freeze and low fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25229
> 
> my bios please help... <3
> 
> GB6603.zip 122k .zip file
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25229


 GB6603.zip 244k .zip file
 try this


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try clean installing the latest nvidia drivers and see if that helps. if not i will drop the voltage a little


I will try it this morning and tell you the results







.


----------



## gan0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GB6603.zip 244k .zip file
> try this


Hello again,








freeze ingame...
New Nvidia driver get_crash 344.11

is clean windows install with driver.. :-/
DDR 1.50
system not oc... 3570k with temp 16 ° idle and ingame max 45
Why freeze my GPU :-////


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GB6603.zip 244k .zip file
> try this
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freeze ingame...
> New Nvidia driver get_crash 344.11
> 
> is clean windows install with driver.. :-/
> DDR 1.50
> system not oc... 3570k with temp 16 ° idle and ingame max 45
> Why freeze my GPU :-////
Click to expand...

here you go this should work as again that model hates high voltages and overclocking.

GB66032.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freeze ingame...
> New Nvidia driver get_crash 344.11
> 
> is clean windows install with driver.. :-/
> DDR 1.50
> system not oc... 3570k with temp 16 ° idle and ingame max 45
> Why freeze my GPU :-////


I have the same problem, my graphic card is a Gigabyte 660OC like you but with Samsung RAM







.


----------



## curly haired boy

hope your fingers are doing better!


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try clean installing the latest nvidia drivers and see if that helps. if not i will drop the voltage a little


Didnt work







. I think the problem is my graphic card not the voltage







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freeze ingame...
> New Nvidia driver get_crash 344.11
> 
> is clean windows install with driver.. :-/
> DDR 1.50
> system not oc... 3570k with temp 16 ° idle and ingame max 45
> Why freeze my GPU :-////
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem, my graphic card is a Gigabyte 660OC like you but with Samsung RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

yeah i had that same card you 2 have with elpida ram and it hated overclocking visciously. it would only take 1.187v and i think thats only because elpida eats volts for breakfast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> hope your fingers are doing better!


plates are in now but they hurt and in different temps i can feel them moving like expanding.


----------



## gan0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> I have the same problem, my graphic card is a Gigabyte 660OC like you but with Samsung RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hello, i have install driver 314.22 no crash !









Nvidia new driver can not play with oc settings install olt driver clean ... you will seen is this running good


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> I have the same problem, my graphic card is a Gigabyte 660OC like you but with Samsung RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> hello, i have install driver 314.22 no crash !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia new driver can not play with oc settings install olt driver clean ... you will seen is this running good
Click to expand...

perfect. keep me updated and feel free to try the versions i gave you with more voltage.


----------



## Bensmooth

Yeah and i can go higher max stable i can reach atm is 1382


----------



## BWG

I wonder if it could fold at that.


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> perfect. keep me updated and feel free to try the versions i gave you with more voltage.


I still have the same problem with that drivers, when i do a little OC the driver crash.. .Even with only +30Mhz to the core clock. I have the voltage in 1.2v right now.


----------



## akerman79

Hi all. Like many others I've trying to unlock my rom with kgb and its just not possible. I tried in the past flashing it with a different bios and I almost turned it to paperweight. This time around it says that could not find voltage offsets and I think I m stuck once more. Can anyone experienced enough help modding it the bios by himself? Thanks in advance

Bios file: http://www.filedropper.com/660


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> perfect. keep me updated and feel free to try the versions i gave you with more voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the same problem with that drivers, when i do a little OC the driver crash.. .Even with only +30Mhz to the core clock. I have the voltage in 1.2v right now.
Click to expand...

I think that card cannot be overclocked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> Hi all. Like many others I've trying to unlock my rom with kgb and its just not possible. I tried in the past flashing it with a different bios and I almost turned it to paperweight. This time around it says that could not find voltage offsets and I think I m stuck once more. Can anyone experienced enough help modding it the bios by himself? Thanks in advance
> 
> Bios file: http://www.filedropper.com/660


zip the file and attach it here using the paperclip.


----------



## akerman79

660.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> 660.zip 58k .zip file


here you go

66016.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## akerman79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> 66016.zip 115k .zip file


Thanks so much djthrottleboi. Only one question, should I use the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom command straight or do I need dsometing else done first?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akerman79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> 66016.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much djthrottleboi. Only one question, should I use the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom command straight or do I need dsometing else done first?
Click to expand...

just

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

and

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod.rom


----------



## dougb62

Hey all, I posted the following on the EVGA forums, but had no response that didn't include RMA - I may end up doing that, but I'd really like to know if there are any alternatives:
Quote:


> Hello - I have a GTX 660 FTW Sig2 2GB with a missing fan blade. I'm not wanting to RMA this thing over that (I already replaced the stock thermal paste with Gelid Extreme due to an overheating issue, so warranty is void anyway).
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for replacement ideas? I'm going to epoxy it for now, but I know that won't last - even though it's been a couple of months already, and it's still functioning well, ie., no weird noises and such - just a bit of vibration if I let the fans ramp up too much. I'm not currently having any heat issues. It never gets above ~72 at full load, even with the fans limited to 50%.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated! Thanks!


Anyone have any suggestions that don't include RMA?? lol! (Oh - and I was informed replacing the TIM wouldn't void a warranty... but still, I'd rather not unless absolutely necessary.)

Thanks!


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash newmod.rom


We have to do nvflash --protectoff ?? I didnt do this step, could be this the problem ??


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hey all, I posted the following on the EVGA forums, but had no response that didn't include RMA - I may end up doing that, but I'd really like to know if there are any alternatives:
> Anyone have any suggestions that don't include RMA?? lol! (Oh - and I was informed replacing the TIM wouldn't void a warranty... but still, I'd rather not unless absolutely necessary.)
> 
> Thanks!


pop a kraken g10 on it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash newmod.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do nvflash --protectoff ?? I didnt do this step, could be this the problem ??
Click to expand...

you dont have to but some rom's are write protected and that eliminates that issue.


----------



## BWG

Note to self, avoid using thermal adheasive.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

LOL. I used thermal adhesive on a waterblock back in the day on a Motorola MPC106 Grackle memory controller, and when I took that loop apart I had to leave the block on the chip (no mounting holes, and watercooling was necessary after clocking the CPU up to 667MHz).


----------



## BWG

I tightened it down real good and laid the chips back where they went. Should I stick it in the PC and fire it up?


----------



## dman811

I can see it now. Patsy wakes up to smoke and Greg's maniacal laughing, grabs the phone, calls the 911, tells them there's a fire, and that she's grabbing the hose to put it out manually. The fire department gets there, and Patsy is carrying out the only survivor, Greg's computer.


----------



## BWG

When I fix this GPU, I will post how I did it if I'm still alive.


----------



## PR-Imagery

nub


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> When I fix this GPU, I will post how I did it if I'm still alive.


You killed Kenny!

I hope he returns though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You killed Kenny!
> 
> I hope he returns though.


----------



## hertz9753

That is what it looks like right now. After the sizzle it could look worse.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Note to self, avoid using thermal adheasive.


I did the same thing to an evga 660.


----------



## hertz9753

Both of you wrecked EVGA GTX 660's.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Both of you wrecked EVGA GTX 660's.


They should have made them better. That arctic cooling adhesive ripped them right out. Either they had a newer formula that makes the bond stonger or its some weak solder. Never had any issue before that and I used to put arctic cooling heatsinks on all my gpu's. Not anymore.
The card still worked though, I only tore one vrm off. I trashed it a couple months later because it started acting up, i would get random driver crashes and reboots.


----------



## hertz9753

Both of you made a proper bond. You can't blame EVGA for that.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Both of you made a proper bond. You can't blame EVGA for that.


Could be but its not like I yanked it off. I always twist and it just came right off. I was using multiple little heatsinks on my 660s vrm. Its never happend to me on any other card, and its not like these where high end.


----------



## hertz9753

Another word for what you used would be glue.

Don't hate me.


----------



## BWG

I will take the adheasive off the sink, clamp it back down on top of the chips, and then bake it to get the solder to re-take.


----------



## mfdoom7

where can i get custom bios to my 660 ?

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I am having problems with unlocked bios on my 660's both are windforce OC. The problem is, tah tas soon as i flash the unlocked bios, the voltage is at first set to 1.212, but then decreased under load to 1.025mV, as the cards both boost beyond stable.

Do anyone knows if there is a way to disable gpu boost, or some other modified bios with disabled GPU boost?

While running unlocked bios, i had to lower the core clock in afterburner ~-200Mhz, so it was running at ~1050Mhz core. With stock bios i was getting clocks ~1163Mhz core with standard 1.175mV.

If you think that thermal throttling is the problem, temps on cores didn't exceeded ~65°C.

For the rest of system: 2500k @4.7GHz, 8Gb ram, P67 Sabertooth, CX750M PSU. It is a bit outdated, bit still quite powerfull rig, which i am going to completely watercool with custom made water blocks, so i wanted to try overvolting the cards in advance, so later i will just bump up the core clock.


----------



## mfdoom7

yea me neither want turbo boost, it sucks


----------



## mfdoom7

help me plz need to disable turbo boost on my card

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> where can i get custom bios to my 660 ?
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


sorry been out with this finger bs and my 700GB are being unzipped so i will get to it later today

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I am having problems with unlocked bios on my 660's both are windforce OC. The problem is, tah tas soon as i flash the unlocked bios, the voltage is at first set to 1.212, but then decreased under load to 1.025mV, as the cards both boost beyond stable.
> 
> Do anyone knows if there is a way to disable gpu boost, or some other modified bios with disabled GPU boost?
> 
> While running unlocked bios, i had to lower the core clock in afterburner ~-200Mhz, so it was running at ~1050Mhz core. With stock bios i was getting clocks ~1163Mhz core with standard 1.175mV.
> 
> If you think that thermal throttling is the problem, temps on cores didn't exceeded ~65°C.
> 
> For the rest of system: 2500k @4.7GHz, 8Gb ram, P67 Sabertooth, CX750M PSU. It is a bit outdated, bit still quite powerfull rig, which i am going to completely watercool with custom made water blocks, so i wanted to try overvolting the cards in advance, so later i will just bump up the core clock.


depeds. if you used kgb to mod the bios then you are throttling from lack of power. as for boost it can be limited. post it here and i will take care of it as soon as my files are unzipped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> help me plz need to disable turbo boost on my card
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


will get to it when my files unzip


----------



## Mark Huntsman

@djthrottleboi
Yes i used kgb, so it means, that even with powerlimit set to 130% the card was recieving not enough power through 6pin power? Is this causing that with 1212mV i had to downclock it that much to be somewhat stable?
I will not be at my pc until sunday evening, so i will post the bios then.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> Yes i used kgb, so it means, that even with powerlimit set to 130% the card was recieving not enough power through 6pin power? Is this causing that with 1212mV i had to downclock it that much to be somewhat stable?
> I will not be at my pc until sunday evening, so i will post the bios then.


With higher voltage the card needs more power to be transferred to sustain it. KGB only changes 2 of the fields on the power table when in fact there are other fields that need adjusting which is why you have to downclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> where can i get custom bios to my 660 ?
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> help me plz need to disable turbo boost on my card
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


 GK10615.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## TyTnMonz

Hi guys, this is my GTX 660 OC

I have some problems playing Battlefield 4: I have to downclock (yes, DOWNclock) everytime my GC to play, otherwise the game always going to crash. I use OC Guru to downclock but I have to do it every time before play, as I said, and if I forget to do it crashes are inevitable. I used to set the GPU Clock down to 990/1055 and the Memory Clock down to 5950.
Is there a way to apply OC Guru Profile permanently? Can I use a custom BIOS? Is there anyone else with this problem?

Thank you very much!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my GTX 660 OC
> 
> I have some problems playing Battlefield 4: I have to downclock (yes, DOWNclock) everytime my GC to play, otherwise the game always going to crash. I use OC Guru to downclock but I have to do it every time before play, as I said, and if I forget to do it crashes are inevitable. I used to set the GPU Clock down to 990/1055 and the Memory Clock down to 5950.
> Is there a way to apply OC Guru Profile permanently? Can I use a custom BIOS? Is there anyone else with this problem?
> 
> Thank you very much!


yes a custom bios can be used for that or it can be used to raise that 660 up to the challenge.


----------



## mfdoom7

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> With higher voltage the card needs more power to be transferred to sustain it. KGB only changes 2 of the fields on the power table when in fact there are other fields that need adjusting which is why you have to downclock.
> 
> GK10615.zip 115k .zip file


thanks man. my gpu was faulty i got gpu memory errors and that causes me crash i rma-d my gpu


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> With higher voltage the card needs more power to be transferred to sustain it. KGB only changes 2 of the fields on the power table when in fact there are other fields that need adjusting which is why you have to downclock.
> 
> GK10615.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man. my gpu was faulty i got gpu memory errors and that causes me crash i rma-d my gpu
Click to expand...

ok i will be here when you get a replacement.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes a custom bios can be used for that or it can be used to raise that 660 up to the challenge.


Thanks man! Can I use the one you post a few posts above?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes a custom bios can be used for that or it can be used to raise that 660 up to the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Can I use the one you post a few posts above?
Click to expand...

no you will need to extract the bios from you gpu and post it here.


----------



## BWG

Putting my 660 in the oven in 15 mins.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no you will need to extract the bios from you gpu and post it here.


I can't...GPU-Z crashes and returns "BIOS reading not supported on this device".








I'm on Windows 8.1 and already tryed runnig GPU-Z as administrator.


EDIT: I extract BIOS File using nvflash downloaded from the first post. Hope it's fine.

660.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Putting my 660 in the oven in 15 mins.


let us know if the reflow works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no you will need to extract the bios from you gpu and post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't...GPU-Z crashes and returns "BIOS reading not supported on this device".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Windows 8.1 and already tryed runnig GPU-Z as administrator.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I extract BIOS File using nvflash downloaded from the first post. Hope it's fine.
> 
> 660.zip 121k .zip file
Click to expand...

That card doesn't like high voltages so i included 2 versions of this bios. in newmod.rom it has voltages set to 1.2v but in newmod1.rom it has voltages capped at 1.187v

6609.zip 366k .zip file


----------



## BWG

Dead as a doornail.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

@djthrottleboi
Ok, i finaly got to my pc and here are the bioses extracted from both cards, i was using these two to unlock them with kgb as i mentioned before.
And you are suggesting running the card at lower voltage than max of the bios and try to clock it higher? I am still new to the whole GPU overclocking, although i managed to get 4,9GHz on 2500k on air, but got back to 4,7 because i like to have CPU temps below 65C.

660.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Dead as a doornail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> Ok, i finaly got to my pc and here are the bioses extracted from both cards, i was using these two to unlock them with kgb as i mentioned before.
> And you are suggesting running the card at lower voltage than max of the bios and try to clock it higher? I am still new to the whole GPU overclocking, although i managed to get 4,9GHz on 2500k on air, but got back to 4,7 because i like to have CPU temps below 65C.
> 
> 660.zip 113k .zip file


try it out and give me feedback

66010.zip 227k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

I was wondering if you could do my 660s in SLI. I wont have them much longer but I might as well get the settings right for my back up PC. How do I go about doing that bios thing?

Edit: I tried modding my BIOS and nothing happened. It says its at 0.875 V. Why did this happen?

Edit 2: Hope the hand's ok.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I was wondering if you could do my 660s in SLI. I wont have them much longer but I might as well get the settings right for my back up PC. How do I go about doing that bios thing?
> 
> Edit: I tried modding my BIOS and nothing happened. It says its at 0.875 V. Why did this happen?
> 
> Edit 2: Hope the hand's ok.


You have to post the bios here I mod em then you use index= commands to flash the bios to the correct card.


----------



## ThornTwist

I need to know how to post my bios on the forum. Also I used a newer version to flash my bios than was in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

@djthrottleboi

I tried those two bioses you modded for me, but at stock clock, the result was the same as with kgb modded ones, unstabe in Valley, but i had to downclock this one only by 50MHz from stock to make it work. At higher clocks it was unstable even with 1.212V and the result in Valley was almost identical to the one with stock bios and speeds. I dont know if i am doing something wrong, or is it just that the windforce cards are not that good for overclocking, because they are already clocked somewhat above average. Boost clock of 1100MHz.

I think that i will leave it as it is for now and come back to it, when i will have my watercooling finished.

Anyway, thanks for your help and for the help you are providing to the community.


----------



## ThornTwist

OK so my GPUs can get up to 1212mv but I can't seem to even get through heaven with no overclock with fans at 100%. Whats going on?



Edit: The lowest my MHz will go in Precision X is 2000... that's too high right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I need to know how to post my bios on the forum. Also I used a newer version to flash my bios than was in the beginning of the thread.


You have to zip the bios files and then use the paperclip in the editor to upload the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I tried those two bioses you modded for me, but at stock clock, the result was the same as with kgb modded ones, unstabe in Valley, but i had to downclock this one only by 50MHz from stock to make it work. At higher clocks it was unstable even with 1.212V and the result in Valley was almost identical to the one with stock bios and speeds. I dont know if i am doing something wrong, or is it just that the windforce cards are not that good for overclocking, because they are already clocked somewhat above average. Boost clock of 1100MHz.
> 
> I think that i will leave it as it is for now and come back to it, when i will have my watercooling finished.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help and for the help you are providing to the community.


Watercooling can help a lot as it decreases the amount of voltage being leaked and can help your card perform a lot better. The Gigabyte brand of 660's (I had one before) are oc'ed too high and can have that effect of needing more power and voltage. Only needing to downclock 50MHz is definitely a improvement and if the windforce cards had beefier components They would be beasty oc'ers. Before you stop though I would like you to Reinstall the latest Nvidia drivers WHQL release using the custom installs clean install option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK so my GPUs can get up to 1212mv but I can't seem to even get through heaven with no overclock with fans at 100%. Whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The lowest my MHz will go in Precision X is 2000... that's too high right?


IYour bios weren't modded yet were they? You need a power increase before you can run 1.212v and be stable.


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok I think I got this figured out now. I had to install 7-Zip first.

Here:

660.zip 55k .zip file


Edit: I took a look at someone else's zip and it looks like I have to mod each bios for my cards? I will try that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok I think I got this figured out now. I had to install 7-Zip first.
> 
> Here:
> 
> 660.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: I took a look at someone else's zip and it looks like I have to mod each bios for my cards? I will try that.


yes if you have more than 1 card I will need the bios for each card. resubmit the bios with both bios and be sure to tag which card is which.


----------



## ThornTwist

Well I think I have it figured out. I ran the hair demo and both cards are now running at 1212mv. You did mention something about having it be stable though. Whats that about?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Well I think I have it figured out. I ran the hair demo and both cards are now running at 1212mv. You did mention something about having it be stable though. Whats that about?


The thing is you have the voltage but not the power to support it.


----------



## ThornTwist

Meaning I need a new PSU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Meaning I need a new PSU?


No it means you need a bios adjustment for both cards or be satisfied with lowering the voltage.


----------



## ThornTwist

660bios.zip 111k .zip file
 How this? Can you do it for me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> 660bios.zip 111k .zip file
> How this? Can you do it for me?


I did them and you will have to drop the bios into the folder with nvflash. then follow these instructions.

660bios.zip 226k .zip file


now we open the folder with nvflash and the bios files in it and hold shift and right click in a blank space in the folder and select open command prompt here.

Now type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 0

Code:



Code:


nvflash new66001.rom

now we repeat with card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash 66002.rom

and reboot


----------



## ThornTwist

Thanks, REP. There are still some things wrong with my GPUs though. I still can't get though heaven 4.0 while underclocking with the voltage maxed. Not only that but I have had a lot of difficulty with blue flickering when I go into full screen. It seems to react more with shadows and dark colors in general. I've been through 3 bridges trying to fix the problem and none of them work. At this point I'm thinking that either my resolution for my TV is off, it is the HDMI cable for whatever reason, there are some settings that are not good in Nvidia control panel or God just hates me. I don't suppose you know anything about this do you?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. There are still some things wrong with my GPUs though. I still can't get though heaven 4.0 while underclocking with the voltage maxed. Not only that but I have had a lot of difficulty with blue flickering when I go into full screen. It seems to react more with shadows and dark colors in general. I've been through 3 bridges trying to fix the problem and none of them work. At this point I'm thinking that either my resolution for my TV is off, it is the HDMI cable for whatever reason, there are some settings that are not good in Nvidia control panel or God just hates me. I don't suppose you know anything about this do you?


if you can't get through heaven without underclocking then your oc isn't stable and you should bring it down a little. as for the other stuff bring the oc down and see if it helps


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you can't get through heaven without underclocking then your oc isn't stable and you should bring it down a little. as for the other stuff bring the oc down and see if it helps


I take it you know nothing about the blue flickering screen where dark colors and shadows are then because you didn't say anything about that. Let me clarify. The blue flicker only happens when in SLI and in full screen for _some_ programs that run visuals. Unigine Heaven and Vally are two of them. I searched all over online to fix this problem and most of the actual fixes include adjusting the bridge for the SLI connection or simply getting a new bridge. I have done both extensively: adjusted the sli bridge while viewing the blue flickering somewhere between 10-15 times, and I have used 3 different bridges, one being a solid one made by Intel to insure that the wires are not broken. This is why I am leaning toward the problem being with the HDMI cable connection, the resolution of my TV I am using, or and issue in Nvidia control panel. Anything at all on what could potentially be the problem would be greatly appreciated. Like I said it only happens with some applications while in SLI while in full screen.

Here is the other issue. I just got done with a run for Unigine heaven with a very terrible score of 800 or so while in windowed mode with the fans turned up to at least 60%, the voltage set to 1100mv and the core clock and memory clock braought all the way down to 483 for the core clock and memory clock down to 2000. This is the lowest the core clock and memory clock will allow with Precision X. I feel like the memory clock is still higher than what it should be but need to confirm this. It could be a different Precision X than I should have IDK, but it looks like YoungBenny911 has his memory clock set to 1702 MHz not 2000MHz. Please tell me what I can do to change this.

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## hertz9753

Why is your temp target set all the way to the left? You also have your fans set on auto.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you can't get through heaven without underclocking then your oc isn't stable and you should bring it down a little. as for the other stuff bring the oc down and see if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you know nothing about the blue flickering screen where dark colors and shadows are then because you didn't say anything about that. Let me clarify. The blue flicker only happens when in SLI and in full screen for _some_ programs that run visuals. Unigine Heaven and Vally are two of them. I searched all over online to fix this problem and most of the actual fixes include adjusting the bridge for the SLI connection or simply getting a new bridge. I have done both extensively: adjusted the sli bridge while viewing the blue flickering somewhere between 10-15 times, and I have used 3 different bridges, one being a solid one made by Intel to insure that the wires are not broken. This is why I am leaning toward the problem being with the HDMI cable connection, the resolution of my TV I am using, or and issue in Nvidia control panel. Anything at all on what could potentially be the problem would be greatly appreciated. Like I said it only happens with some applications while in SLI while in full screen.
> 
> Here is the other issue. I just got done with a run for Unigine heaven with a very terrible score of 800 or so while in windowed mode with the fans turned up to at least 60%, the voltage set to 1100mv and the core clock and memory clock braought all the way down to 483 for the core clock and memory clock down to 2000. This is the lowest the core clock and memory clock will allow with Precision X. I feel like the memory clock is still higher than what it should be but need to confirm this. It could be a different Precision X than I should have IDK, but it looks like YoungBenny911 has his memory clock set to 1702 MHz not 2000MHz. Please tell me what I can do to change this.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:
Click to expand...

PX may be your problem for the oc. I just started having issues with my oc and px does not adjust clocks properly. i switched to afterburner. As to the blue flickers i said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> as for the other stuff bring the oc down and see if it helps


meaning lets get the oc stable first.. reset your oc and do not oc the core. let it boost to 1202 and start with increments of 13MHz oc'ing the mem clock and run heaven until you are not stable. your memory can get hot quickly so be careful as to not let it get too hot as that may cause flickering.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

@djthrottleboi

I tried what you suggested about the driver. I was able to get to -35Mhz Core, so it was ~1100Mz, but only if i didn't change the voltage from 1150mV. I have noticed, that the card boosted voltage to 1212mV anyway, which i havemt noticed while using afterburner, now i am using px, just to see if it will change anything. The score in Valley went from ~2230 to ~2290 without any thermal throttling.

One more question about px, why am i not able to use the kboost option with 344.48 WHQL driver? I was able to set the boost always on with 326.80 which i use for folding.

Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I tried what you suggested about the driver. I was able to get to -35Mhz Core, so it was ~1100Mz, but only if i didn't change the voltage from 1150mV. I have noticed, that the card boosted voltage to 1212mV anyway, which i havemt noticed while using afterburner, now i am using px, just to see if it will change anything. The score in Valley went from ~2630 to ~2690 without any thermal throttling.
> 
> One more question about px, why am i not able to use the kboost option with 344.48 WHQL driver? I was able to set the boost always on with 326.80 which i use for folding.
> 
> Thanks again.


Not sure about kboost but i set the card to boost to 1.212v. I am glad that that you worked out a medium. if you figure out your current clocks and the right voltage settings I can set it in the bios. post the modded bios and the clocks and voltage values and then you wont need a oc software for oc'ing. you still could use the oc software for a custom fan profile though.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I tried what you suggested about the driver. I was able to get to -35Mhz Core, so it was ~1100Mz, but only if i didn't change the voltage from 1150mV. I have noticed, that the card boosted voltage to 1212mV anyway, which i havemt noticed while using afterburner, now i am using px, just to see if it will change anything. The score in Valley went from ~2630 to ~2690 without any thermal throttling.
> 
> One more question about px, why am i not able to use the kboost option with 344.48 WHQL driver? I was able to set the boost always on with 326.80 which i use for folding.
> 
> Thanks again.


Folders use the 327.23 drivers with GF104 cards.

I'm backing out of this thread now.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Ok, here are the actual numbers both from valley and px, yesterday it was working with -35MHzm but today i had to set it to -49 to be stable.

And the bios you modded:

66010.zip 227k .zip file


I think it is ok right now, maybe i was just expecting higher overclock.

And thanks @hertz9753 for the driver recommendation, i was using what i found before that was working pretty well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here are the actual numbers both from valley and px, yesterday it was working with -35MHzm but today i had to set it to -49 to be stable.
> 
> And the bios you modded:
> 
> 66010.zip 227k .zip file
> 
> 
> I think it is ok right now, maybe i was just expecting higher overclock.
> 
> And thanks @hertz9753 for the driver recommendation, i was using what i found before that was working pretty well.


Since precision is showing 1.212v I will leave the voltage alone but core is limited to 1150MHz unless you oc it higher. Gigabyte cards are very tricky so I'm not surprised as i had a gigabyte 660 that would not oc no matter what yet it ran higher clocks just wouldn't take higher voltage. In gigabyte cards they oc them almost as far as they can go and sli makes things worse as a card can be stable at a given clock and because of the clock matching that sli does it can make the oc unstable.

66010.zip 227k .zip file
 here you are.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> PX may be your problem for the oc. I just started having issues with my oc and px does not adjust clocks properly. i switched to afterburner. As to the blue flickers i said
> meaning lets get the oc stable first.. reset your oc and do not oc the core. let it boost to 1202 and start with increments of 13MHz oc'ing the mem clock and run heaven until you are not stable. your memory can get hot quickly so be careful as to not let it get too hot as that may cause flickering.


Could it be a problem in the bios? I'm just asking because I can't get my memory clock down past 1502 in GPU-Z, but in afterburner it says its topping off at 3005 for mem clock in the graph when its at load and 1254 for core clock at +0 for each. I appreciate you helping, I am just kind of a novice when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Folders use the 327.23 drivers with GK104/GK106 cards.
> 
> I'm backing out of this thread now.


FTFY


----------



## DevMotives

Thinking of giving this a try since I'm bored right now. My first post btw and I'm stuck... right here.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let us know if the reflow works.
> That card doesn't like high voltages so i included 2 versions of this bios. in newmod.rom it has voltages set to 1.2v but in newmod1.rom it has voltages capped at 1.187v
> 
> 6609.zip 366k .zip file


Hi man, I finally found time to test your bios but seems nothing changed.
I try both ROMs you gave me but playing BF4 I got crash and drivers error:

I have to downclock to play. Any ideas?


----------



## ThornTwist

How is this score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081438? Its just plain old fire strike because I don't have a monitor that goes beyond 1080p. Is it a good score?

P.S. My 32" 1440p monitor and 980 should be arriving on Wednesday, so I wont have to worry about blue flickering anymore... hopefully.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> How is this score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081438? Its just plain old fire strike because I don't have a monitor that goes beyond 1080p. Is it a good score?
> 
> P.S. My 32" 1440p monitor and 980 should be arriving on Wednesday, so I wont have to worry about blue flickering anymore... hopefully.


Not bad at all considering I just did this with my 780 classy

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3082016


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> PX may be your problem for the oc. I just started having issues with my oc and px does not adjust clocks properly. i switched to afterburner. As to the blue flickers i said
> meaning lets get the oc stable first.. reset your oc and do not oc the core. let it boost to 1202 and start with increments of 13MHz oc'ing the mem clock and run heaven until you are not stable. your memory can get hot quickly so be careful as to not let it get too hot as that may cause flickering.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a problem in the bios? I'm just asking because I can't get my memory clock down past 1502 in GPU-Z, but in afterburner it says its topping off at 3005 for mem clock in the graph when its at load and 1254 for core clock at +0 for each. I appreciate you helping, I am just kind of a novice when it comes to this stuff.
Click to expand...

The problem is that boost is boosting past 1202. post the modded bios and i will work on limiting the boost. Tell me the clock value that is stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let us know if the reflow works.
> That card doesn't like high voltages so i included 2 versions of this bios. in newmod.rom it has voltages set to 1.2v but in newmod1.rom it has voltages capped at 1.187v
> 
> 6609.zip 366k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi man, I finally found time to test your bios but seems nothing changed.
> I try both ROMs you gave me but playing BF4 I got crash and drivers error:
> 
> I have to downclock to play. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

Give me the clocks that you downclocked to and i will limit boost to those values.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The problem is that boost is boosting past 1202. post the modded bios and i will work on limiting the boost. Tell me the clock value that is stable.


The stablest I can get it with a half hour to OC is this:





Here's the zip:

GPU-ZBIOS.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The problem is that boost is boosting past 1202. post the modded bios and i will work on limiting the boost. Tell me the clock value that is stable.
> 
> 
> 
> The stablest I can get it with a half hour to OC is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the zip:
> 
> GPU-ZBIOS.zip 111k .zip file
Click to expand...

those are not the bios i gave you. those are your originals. the bios i gave you to flash have the word "new" in the name and if you did not flash those then this is why you are crashing


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are not the bios i gave you. those are your originals. the bios i gave you to flash have the word "new" in the name and if you did not flash those then this is why you are crashing


Should I go back and grab the ones you posted earlier or can you post some new ones?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are not the bios i gave you. those are your originals. the bios i gave you to flash have the word "new" in the name and if you did not flash those then this is why you are crashing
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go back and grab the ones you posted earlier or can you post some new ones?
Click to expand...

grab the ones i posted earlier and they should be properly limited.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> grab the ones i posted earlier and they should be properly limited.


Do I still have to do the protect off thing? Also do I have to post the nflash folder in any particular place?

Edit: And thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> grab the ones i posted earlier and they should be properly limited.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I still have to do the protect off thing? Also do I have to post the nflash folder in any particular place?
> 
> Edit: And thanks.
Click to expand...

yes do protect off. be sure to hve the new files in the folder with nvflash and then follow my instructions i gave you for flashing. you can even copy and paste the codes.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let us know if the reflow works.
> That card doesn't like high voltages so i included 2 versions of this bios. in newmod.rom it has voltages set to 1.2v but in newmod1.rom it has voltages capped at 1.187v
> 
> 6609.zip 366k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The problem is that boost is boosting past 1202. post the modded bios and i will work on limiting the boost. Tell me the clock value that is stable.
> Give me the clocks that you downclocked to and i will limit boost to those values.


I used to set the GPU Clock down to 990/1055 and the Memory Clock down to 5950. Thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let us know if the reflow works.
> That card doesn't like high voltages so i included 2 versions of this bios. in newmod.rom it has voltages set to 1.2v but in newmod1.rom it has voltages capped at 1.187v
> 
> 6609.zip 366k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The problem is that boost is boosting past 1202. post the modded bios and i will work on limiting the boost. Tell me the clock value that is stable.
> Give me the clocks that you downclocked to and i will limit boost to those values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to set the GPU Clock down to 990/1055 and the Memory Clock down to 5950. Thank you!
Click to expand...

wait did you try both newmod bios? if the one with 1.200v worked then i can try one with 1.212v as i held off on that voltage because gigabyte cards are wierd. some like extra voltage and others dont.


----------



## ThornTwist

This is likely the last time I will run Firestrike with my 660s.

Here's my score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4526238


----------



## chewieros

Hi again djthrottleboi !!







. I send my 660 to gigabyte because of my problems with the freeze drivers, and they return me a new card







. This card have 72% asic quality so i expect to do some overclocking here. Can you mod my bios ? I hope to be lucky this time







.

GK106.zip 126k .zip file


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait did you try both newmod bios? if the one with 1.200v worked then i can try one with 1.212v as i held off on that voltage because gigabyte cards are wierd. some like extra voltage and others dont.


Yep, I tryed both: I flashed your newmod.rom first, then I played a session on BF4 without downclock but I got crash after 15/20 minutes (I think). So I rebooted and flashed newmod1.rom and I tryed to play another session on BF4 with no downclock and I got crash again with the same error after some minutes, I don't know how many. At this point I flashed back the original rom and applied the downclock with OC Guru II as usual. Everything good with the next session on BF4.
PS: sorry for my english...I probably made a lot of mistakes with verbs







....


----------



## TyTnMonz

EDIT: sorry, double post.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> This is likely the last time I will run Firestrike with my 660s.
> 
> Here's my score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4526238


thats perfect. You are definitely running in great shape.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Hi again djthrottleboi !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I send my 660 to gigabyte because of my problems with the freeze drivers, and they return me a new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This card have 72% asic quality so i expect to do some overclocking here. Can you mod my bios ? I hope to be lucky this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> GK106.zip 126k .zip file


here you go.

GK10616.zip 251k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait did you try both newmod bios? if the one with 1.200v worked then i can try one with 1.212v as i held off on that voltage because gigabyte cards are wierd. some like extra voltage and others dont.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I tryed both: I flashed your newmod.rom first, then I played a session on BF4 without downclock but I got crash after 15/20 minutes (I think). So I rebooted and flashed newmod1.rom and I tryed to play another session on BF4 with no downclock and I got crash again with the same error after some minutes, I don't know how many. At this point I flashed back the original rom and applied the downclock with OC Guru II as usual. Everything good with the next session on BF4.
> PS: sorry for my english...I probably made a lot of mistakes with verbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

You communicate very good. Try this and see if the higher voltage makes you stable The only thing is I lowered the clocks and you will have to oc to higher clocks as I limited boost.

6609.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. You are definitely running in great shape.


Thanks man. You helped me out a lot and I ended up getting a really good score with my 660s. Its not YoungBenny good, but its close, and I didn't even do an aggressive OC on my processor for that run either, its my all day every day OC. Its just an Auto OC with 5-Way Optimization. Granted I had to play with it a little to get it how I want, and it still ended up giving me a +1 GHz OC. Not too bad if you ask me. Oh yeah, I also unparked my cores and just did one run with that in place. Who knows, maybe I could go even higher with an aggressive OC on my processor. The thing that really killed me, comparing my score to Young, is that my combined score was like a few hundred points below his. But whatevs, I'm not complaining...


----------



## mrdean22

I hate to be the guy who joins a forum and first post is asking for something..

Sadly it seems this is the place I want to be to O/C my 660 SC.

I've done a lot of reading so.. I have the BIOS exported from my card and a backup (just in case)..

I've uploaded here if djthrottle you could modify mines please.

I'll be sure to post back with results.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. You are definitely running in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. You helped me out a lot and I ended up getting a really good score with my 660s. Its not YoungBenny good, but its close, and I didn't even do an aggressive OC on my processor for that run either, its my all day every day OC. Its just an Auto OC with 5-Way Optimization. Granted I had to play with it a little to get it how I want, and it still ended up giving me a +1 GHz OC. Not too bad if you ask me. Oh yeah, I also unparked my cores and just did one run with that in place. Who knows, maybe I could go even higher with an aggressive OC on my processor. The thing that really killed me, comparing my score to Young, is that my combined score was like a few hundred points below his. But whatevs, I'm not complaining...
Click to expand...

Lolz those 660's were of another rev. though and I can give you what he had provided you have the same 660's and you will probably score even higher. Youngbenny always loved his sli and can give you tips though if you ask him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdean22*
> 
> I hate to be the guy who joins a forum and first post is asking for something..
> 
> Sadly it seems this is the place I want to be to O/C my 660 SC.
> 
> I've done a lot of reading so.. I have the BIOS exported from my card and a backup (just in case)..
> 
> I've uploaded here if djthrottle you could modify mines please.
> 
> I'll be sure to post back with results.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file


 GK10617.zip 115k .zip file
 Alls good just be sure to not use -4 -5 -6 in the flash options. omit that from his code and use just

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod.rom


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Lolz those 660's were of another rev. though and I can give you what he had provided you have the same 660's and you will probably score even higher. Youngbenny always loved his sli and can give you tips though if you ask him.


Naw man, I'm happy with the score I got, plus my 980 came in today so did a little bit of tinkering with it. I'll have to ask in one of the 980 threads about OCing them though. Yeah I know the general process: coreclock up in increments of 13 until you hit a brick wall and then give it more voltage, retry the same steps with mem clock then do both, its just the ins and out that I don't know... I have a feeling that the Maxwell is going to be a completely different animal, but I know next to nothing about computers compared to some people so what do I know.


----------



## dman811

Maxwell might have different increment stepping than Kepler does, for instance Fermi1 (not sure about Fermi2) was ~16MHz stepping.


----------



## mrdean22

Thanks djthrottle everything seems to be running fine. Going into the O/C now.

EDIT

I've found that I got way better scores with a lesser clock.. So I brought the clock down a bit on Mem and Core.



Now to test a game.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Maxwell might have different increment stepping than Kepler does, for instance Fermi1 (not sure about Fermi2) was ~16MHz stepping.


You're right. It might be steppings of 8 for all we know.


----------



## chewieros

Hi again ! Can you mod the bios with less voltage and dissable turbo boost ? 1.2v maybe ?









GK106.zip 126k .zip file


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. You are definitely running in great shape.
> here you go.
> 
> GK10616.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> You communicate very good. Try this and see if the higher voltage makes you stable The only thing is I lowered the clocks and you will have to oc to higher clocks as I limited boost.
> 
> 6609.zip 244k .zip file


Here we are...so I just ended a session on BF4, I tried your last modded bios and it seems quite good but it crashed again giving always the same error but only after about 90 minutes of gameplay this time. Do you think you can fix it? Maybe downclocking a little bit more? Don't be afraid about performance, I can play very well with almost all settings set to Ultra or Very High.
Thank you very much man, you're great!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. You are definitely running in great shape.
> here you go.
> 
> GK10616.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> You communicate very good. Try this and see if the higher voltage makes you stable The only thing is I lowered the clocks and you will have to oc to higher clocks as I limited boost.
> 
> 6609.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are...so I just ended a session on BF4, I tried your last modded bios and it seems quite good but it crashed again giving always the same error but only after about 90 minutes of gameplay this time. Do you think you can fix it? Maybe downclocking a little bit more? Don't be afraid about performance, I can play very well with almost all settings set to Ultra or Very High.
> Thank you very much man, you're great!
Click to expand...

this crashing is because your memory is getting hot if its 90 minutes into the game. That can only be fixed with water cooling or slightly lower clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Hi again ! Can you mod the bios with less voltage and dissable turbo boost ? 1.2v maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK106.zip 126k .zip file


 GK106162.zip 251k .zip file
the boost has been disabled in this one


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this crashing is because your memory is getting hot if its 90 minutes into the game. That can only be fixed with water cooling or slightly lower clocks.


I had always played for hours downclocking both clocks. If you could lower memory clock on my bios too I'll thank you forever. Is it possible? Set the clock to the value I wrote in my first post. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this crashing is because your memory is getting hot if its 90 minutes into the game. That can only be fixed with water cooling or slightly lower clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had always played for hours downclocking both clocks. If you could lower memory clock on my bios too I'll thank you forever. Is it possible? Set the clock to the value I wrote in my first post. Thanks!
Click to expand...

 66092.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## chewieros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this crashing is because your memory is getting hot if its 90 minutes into the game. That can only be fixed with water cooling or slightly lower clocks.
> 
> GK106162.zip 251k .zip file
> the boost has been disabled in this one


Thank you this works fine ! But i have a problem when i run 3Dmark or Unigine Heaven, the core mhz begins to fluctuate all the time from 1202 to 1247 ( I overclock the card to 1247 Mhz), how is it possible ? Which may be the problem ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewieros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this crashing is because your memory is getting hot if its 90 minutes into the game. That can only be fixed with water cooling or slightly lower clocks.
> 
> GK106162.zip 251k .zip file
> the boost has been disabled in this one
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you this works fine ! But i have a problem when i run 3Dmark or Unigine Heaven, the core mhz begins to fluctuate all the time from 1202 to 1247 ( I overclock the card to 1247 Mhz), how is it possible ? Which may be the problem ?
Click to expand...

Throttling as you may need more power. Thermal throttling would have hit the card harder.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 66092.zip 244k .zip file


Thanks man, I'm gonna play a session right now. I'll let you know!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 66092.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I'm gonna play a session right now. I'll let you know!
Click to expand...

k keep me updated.


----------



## TyTnMonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k keep me updated.


Seems everything ok! I played aroud 50 minutes and had no problem. Now I have to go out for lunch, I'll play another session in the afternoon but I think we're done or better you're done! Your great!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyTnMonz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k keep me updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems everything ok! I played aroud 50 minutes and had no problem. Now I have to go out for lunch, I'll play another session in the afternoon but I think we're done or better you're done! Your great!
Click to expand...

awesome! Game hard!!


----------



## mrakky

whether anyone had tried to raise the voltage more than 1212.5 mV I have two GTX 660 TF and overclocked at 1212.5 mV max boots and their 1202 MHz and interested right to them what was nid to give them a little more juice







?

whether this is a satisfactory result 3D-mark?
all hardware is visible in the link
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3138204

excuse my bad English

tnx


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> whether anyone had tried to raise the voltage more than 1212.5 mV I have two GTX 660 TF and overclocked at 1212.5 mV max boots and their 1202 MHz and interested right to them what was nid to give them a little more juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> whether this is a satisfactory result 3D-mark?
> all hardware is visible in the link
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3138204
> 
> excuse my bad English
> 
> tnx


Its asi asi

Here's my best valid score with 2x 660s:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3092646


----------



## mrakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem that has your 2 bios you requested and a 1.212v that was done properly as the one that was in there wasn't done correctly.


I think mine was a similar result with the Intel Core i7-5820K, but what about raising a little more voltage?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> I think mine was a similar result with the Intel Core i7-5820K, but what about raising a little more voltage?


cards max at 1212.5 mv. You can't go higher.


----------



## mrakky

OK, but why is it allowed an increase in voltage, I tried with these settings, flash the bios because I do not dare, put the card itself is locked to 1212?

or


----------



## ThornTwist

I believe its a question of wattage and how it relates to your voltage output. Now if I'm understanding this right, the Voltage determines what wattage your card runs at and based on the fact that a 6 pin connector can only go to 75W, before you seriously start to F things up your voltage will be limited because you can only run so much current through your graphics card before you start to f up the capacitors and resistors and stuff. For that matter it depends on what the capacitors and resistors are rated at what wattage before they go poof. I don't know those figures exactly for this card, but I would assume that would be the reason for it. That's as I understand it without anyone explicitly saying so.

TLR: they have a hard cap so you don't fry your card to smithereens.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> OK, but why is it allowed an increase in voltage, I tried with these settings, flash the bios because I do not dare, put the card itself is locked to 1212?
> 
> or


Nvidia limits this in the driver and thats why we have so many mods for afterburner. These mods make afterburner bypass the driver and speak directly to the gpu voltage controller.


----------



## AcidRains

hi , i have a normal gainward 660 and i've tried to flash it some times ago but all not working, and for a long time i do believe i got myself a not so nice 660 card
coz i can barely +30mhz to the core clock by using afterburner and max boost clock is just around 1100mhz, that's quite a disappointment for me.
however i can add extra 300mhz to the memory, fortunately.

and since this thread has been growing to big size in pages, i didn't know where to start looking, so
just want to ask did someone have a working mod bios for my poor Gainward GTX 660 2GB , and if it does please kindly tells me which page to find or post the link,
so i could try it for the last time =( any helps would be much grateful


----------



## AcidRains

anyone?


----------



## MrElusive

Did you download your factory BIOS via GPU-Z?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidRains*
> 
> hi , i have a normal gainward 660 and i've tried to flash it some times ago but all not working, and for a long time i do believe i got myself a not so nice 660 card
> coz i can barely +30mhz to the core clock by using afterburner and max boost clock is just around 1100mhz, that's quite a disappointment for me.
> however i can add extra 300mhz to the memory, fortunately.
> 
> and since this thread has been growing to big size in pages, i didn't know where to start looking, so
> just want to ask did someone have a working mod bios for my poor Gainward GTX 660 2GB , and if it does please kindly tells me which page to find or post the link,
> so i could try it for the last time =( any helps would be much grateful


post the bios and i will mod it.


----------



## AcidRains

Okay, here you're Big thanks

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidRains*
> 
> Okay, here you're Big thanks
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


yep

newmod.zip 113k .zip file
let me know how it does.


----------



## AcidRains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep
> 
> newmod.zip 113k .zip file
> let me know how it does.


thanks djthrottleboi:thumb:, it works, i managed to bump the voltage to 1.212V now, very very appreciated.
only it seems my card is rather poor quality in overclok, only can get more 30mhz speed though, over and i got lock up or either bsod, now running stable at 1165mhz boost clock, already a bonus for me=) thanks again for your help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidRains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep
> 
> newmod.zip 113k .zip file
> let me know how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks djthrottleboi:thumb:, it works, i managed to bump the voltage to 1.212V now, very very appreciated.
> only it seems my card is rather poor quality in overclok, only can get more 30mhz speed though, over and i got lock up or either bsod, now running stable at 1165mhz boost clock, already a bonus for me=) thanks again for your help
Click to expand...

no problem


----------



## MrBreeze

*Are you a USA based overclocker with a HWBOT account in the Enthusiast or Rookie leagues? And a GTX 660 (non Ti) owner?

Then we need YOU for Country Cup 2014!*

Seriously, we need an enthusiast submission with the 660 for this year's Country Cup. Reply in the forum or PM me if you're interested. Remember, you must _ALREADY_ have a HWBOT account, apologies to those who are thinking of getting into competitive overclocking but have not done so yet.


----------



## dman811

I've got a 660 Ti... is there a submission needed for that? I've got an Enthusiast account too.


----------



## MrBreeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've got a 660 Ti... is there a submission needed for that? I've got an Enthusiast account too.


Sadly no. Non Ti only for this year's cup.


----------



## MillerLite1314

anyone tried playing AC: Unity yet? I've found it virtually unplayable on medium settings so far with SLI, 16gb of memory, and a 3570k over clocked to 4.5GHz


----------



## BlackHawkSI

Hello,
Well I apparently did a slightly silly thing and didn't read through all 577 posts before going through the procedures on the first page. But I was able to complete everything without any problems. However, when I run Heaven it constantly freezes then in windows it pops up this message: "Nvidia windows kernel mode driver 344.65 stopped responding and was recovered successfully". It will loop this every 5-10 seconds. Eventually leading to a BSOD in 3-4 minutes. Also in games it will do this freeze but I don't get the pop up message. The freeze lasts 3-5 seconds in either situation. The only thing I had done was the bios flash I have not tried to OC yet. Otherwise, outside of games and Heaven it runs fine. Here is my original bios file in case its needed. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!

660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHawkSI*
> 
> Hello,
> Well I apparently did a slightly silly thing and didn't read through all 577 posts before going through the procedures on the first page. But I was able to complete everything without any problems. However, when I run Heaven it constantly freezes then in windows it pops up this message: "Nvidia windows kernel mode driver 344.65 stopped responding and was recovered successfully". It will loop this every 5-10 seconds. Eventually leading to a BSOD in 3-4 minutes. Also in games it will do this freeze but I don't get the pop up message. The freeze lasts 3-5 seconds in either situation. The only thing I had done was the bios flash I have not tried to OC yet. Otherwise, outside of games and Heaven it runs fine. Here is my original bios file in case its needed. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


here's your rom fixed then.

6609.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## BlackHawkSI

Awesome! Works great, thank you very much for your help and for responding so quickly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHawkSI*
> 
> Awesome! Works great, thank you very much for your help and for responding so quickly.


keep me updated.


----------



## BlackHawkSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep me updated.


I'm working on overclocking now. So as I understand from previous posts, I should focus on memory clock first in 13mhz increments, then move on to core clock in 13mhz increments? I'm trying to search though this thread right now to see what other people have gotten up to OC'ing.

BTW I'm using MSI Afterburner and I was just using Heaven for FPS, but I really havent seen more than a .5fps increase and I'm up to +78 on the memory. So I'm downloading 3dmark11 and Firestrike to try those out and see how the scores change.


----------



## dman811

@djthrottleboi, is there any chance you do GTX 660 Ti's as well?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHawkSI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep me updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on overclocking now. So as I understand from previous posts, I should focus on memory clock first in 13mhz increments, then move on to core clock in 13mhz increments? I'm trying to search though this thread right now to see what other people have gotten up to OC'ing.
> 
> BTW I'm using MSI Afterburner and I was just using Heaven for FPS, but I really havent seen more than a .5fps increase and I'm up to +78 on the memory. So I'm downloading 3dmark11 and Firestrike to try those out and see how the scores change.
Click to expand...

ok . the core clock will boost into place but the memory bandwidth is truly a limit. The only way to really see its benefits is to game hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> , is there any chance you do GTX 660 Ti's as well?


yes i do


----------



## dman811

Could you modify this vBIOS to run at 1241MHz core 24/7 at whatever voltage you've found to work best. I'd also like +20 on the fan at all time, ex: 60C = 80% fan. The BIOS will go onto a card that will be folding 24/7 in Ubuntu 14.04. If you need any more info, I'd be happy to supply it for you. Thank you for being able to do this.

660tivbios.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Could you modify this vBIOS to run at 1241MHz core 24/7 at whatever voltage you've found to work best. I'd also like +20 on the fan at all time, ex: 60C = 80% fan. The BIOS will go onto a card that will be folding 24/7 in Ubuntu 14.04. If you need any more info, I'd be happy to supply it for you. Thank you for being able to do this.
> 
> 660tivbios.zip 115k .zip file


let me know If its behaving and when it switches to high performance mode it should lock the clocks to 1241MHz.

660tivbios.zip 233k .zip file


----------



## dman811

It'll be a few days before I have it on there, but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It'll be a few days before I have it on there, but I'll let you know when I do.


ok keep me updated.


----------



## Boinz

Do I have to submit anything to join the group?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Do I have to submit anything to join the group?


your in when you own one. its psychedelic and dont lie to us about having one because we will find out.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your in when you own one. its psychedelic and dont lie to us about having one because we will find out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your in when you own one. its psychedelic and dont lie to us about having one because we will find out.
Click to expand...

Also we are known as The Kepler Ninja's. Gang acronym TKN


----------



## pavkata99

Hello add me in the group







i have a gtx 660 windforce oc edition.
well i made a custom bios with 1,2volts buut now its very unstable for some reason? well it has 1,2 volts but it can't be stable at stock speeds

here are my 2 bioses (1 modded and 1 stock)

GK106-Copy.zip 245k .zip file


also can you recommend what drivers i should use? right now im using the latest beta drivers available, i want to have a good overclock and all games to work


----------



## inderpreet1997

when i type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" in cmd it finds everything but the voltage offsets what can i do to fix this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pavkata99*
> 
> Hello add me in the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a gtx 660 windforce oc edition.
> well i made a custom bios with 1,2volts buut now its very unstable for some reason? well it has 1,2 volts but it can't be stable at stock speeds
> 
> here are my 2 bioses (1 modded and 1 stock)
> 
> GK106-Copy.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> also can you recommend what drivers i should use? right now im using the latest beta drivers available, i want to have a good overclock and all games to work


The notification didn't come up that you posted. so here it is and I apologize for my tardiness.

GK106.zip 123k .zip file
driver version 335 should be good and stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inderpreet1997*
> 
> when i type "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock" in cmd it finds everything but the voltage offsets what can i do to fix this


post the bios in a zip file here and somebody will mod it.


----------



## phoberus

Hi, I'm new here and I have a Zotac gtx660.
I made OC with MSI Afterburner:
Core Voltage: 0 (When I increase this, the game crashes)
Power Limit: 110%(max)
Core Clock: +70
Memory Clock: +70
Fan Speed: auto
Temperature: 72°C

Can you recommend me the bios modding with this settings? Or will the game crash again because of the higher voltage?

If I have more OC, the benchmarks are worse. I have now about 15% more fps in Borderlands








Do I still need to know anything except that in the instruction?
Read all posts would go a very long time









Thanks for the replies


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and I have a Zotac gtx660.
> I made OC with MSI Afterburner:
> Core Voltage: 0 (When I increase this, the game crashes)
> Power Limit: 110%(max)
> Core Clock: +70
> Memory Clock: +70
> Fan Speed: auto
> Temperature: 72°C
> 
> Can you recommend me the bios modding with this settings? Or will the game crash again because of the higher voltage?
> 
> If I have more OC, the benchmarks are worse. I have now about 15% more fps in Borderlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I still need to know anything except that in the instruction?
> Read all posts would go a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies


you need more power to support higher voltages. If you post the bios somebody might mod it for you. Zip the file and attach it here using the paperclip.


----------



## inderpreet1997

660.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## inderpreet1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The notification didn't come up that you posted. so here it is and I apologize for my tardiness.
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file
> driver version 335 should be good and stable.
> post the bios in a zip file here and somebody will mod it.


 660.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inderpreet1997*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The notification didn't come up that you posted. so here it is and I apologize for my tardiness.
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file
> driver version 335 should be good and stable.
> post the bios in a zip file here and somebody will mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 58k .zip file
Click to expand...

here you go.

660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## phoberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and I have a Zotac gtx660.
> I made OC with MSI Afterburner:
> Core Voltage: 0 (When I increase this, the game crashes)
> Power Limit: 110%(max)
> Core Clock: +70
> Memory Clock: +70
> Fan Speed: auto
> Temperature: 72°C
> 
> Can you recommend me the bios modding with this settings? Or will the game crash again because of the higher voltage?
> 
> If I have more OC, the benchmarks are worse. I have now about 15% more fps in Borderlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I still need to know anything except that in the instruction?
> Read all posts would go a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need more power to support higher voltages. If you post the bios somebody might mod it for you. Zip the file and attach it here using the paperclip.


But when I increase the Core Voltage with MSI Afterburner, then all the games crash. Will the mod work? => "GPU's voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv"
Is it a problem to flash the old bios again if it does not work?
Here's my original Bios:

GK106.zip 179k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and I have a Zotac gtx660.
> I made OC with MSI Afterburner:
> Core Voltage: 0 (When I increase this, the game crashes)
> Power Limit: 110%(max)
> Core Clock: +70
> Memory Clock: +70
> Fan Speed: auto
> Temperature: 72°C
> 
> Can you recommend me the bios modding with this settings? Or will the game crash again because of the higher voltage?
> 
> If I have more OC, the benchmarks are worse. I have now about 15% more fps in Borderlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I still need to know anything except that in the instruction?
> Read all posts would go a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need more power to support higher voltages. If you post the bios somebody might mod it for you. Zip the file and attach it here using the paperclip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when I increase the Core Voltage with MSI Afterburner, then all the games crash. Will the mod work? => "GPU's voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv"
> Is it a problem to flash the old bios again if it does not work?
> Here's my original Bios:
> 
> GK106.zip 179k .zip file
Click to expand...

you will just flash the old bios the same way you flash the modded bios. keep the old bios as a backup.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file
trust me it will work.


----------



## phoberus

I flashed the Bios, but I can't go higher with memory and Core Clock (+70, +70)


But the benchmarks are really good: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889046
And die temperature is never higher than 70 degrees









Thanks to djthrottleboi


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> I flashed the Bios, but I can't go higher with memory and Core Clock (+70, +70)
> 
> 
> But the benchmarks are really good: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4889046
> And die temperature is never higher than 70 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to djthrottleboi


As long as the performance is better we can call it a sucess.


----------



## phoberus

Is the benchmark good?
1x Zotac GTX 660


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoberus*
> 
> Is the benchmark good?
> 1x Zotac GTX 660


it definitely is. that score is impressive. I really like that score because its single card.


----------



## xscorpion

please I need original rom for my gtx 660 bios ver 80.06.58.00.0f


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xscorpion*
> 
> please I need original rom for my gtx 660 bios ver 80.06.58.00.0f


A rig in sig helps in times like these: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20 ALso I need the card product number or part number.


----------



## xscorpion

product number LJ13100001489


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xscorpion*
> 
> product number LJ13100001489


is there another part number? that one doesn't turn up.


----------



## xscorpion

62746001B20-B130500038-000345


----------



## xscorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is there another part number? that one doesn't turn up.


62746001B20-B130500038-000345


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xscorpion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is there another part number? that one doesn't turn up.
> 
> 
> 
> 62746001B20-B130500038-000345
Click to expand...

thats not turning up anything either so give me the card name and I will try to find one of these bios I have that fits. the FULL name please.


----------



## xscorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats not turning up anything either so give me the card name and I will try to find one of these bios I have that fits. the FULL name please.


http://www.leadtek.com/eng/product/1/649/intro.aspx#pitem=overview

WinFast GTX 660
bios ver 80.06.58.00.0f


----------



## u1rsos2

Hey guys o/ newbie here, sorry. I have a GTX 660SC signature 2 2GB/192bits, i have windows 7 64bits ultimate. How can i do this with my OS? it doesnt work.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u1rsos2*
> 
> Hey guys o/ newbie here, sorry. I have a GTX 660SC signature 2 2GB/192bits, i have windows 7 64bits ultimate. How can i do this with my OS? it doesnt work.


What are you trying to do? Flash your GPUs vBIOS?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xscorpion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats not turning up anything either so give me the card name and I will try to find one of these bios I have that fits. the FULL name please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leadtek.com/eng/product/1/649/intro.aspx#pitem=overview
> 
> WinFast GTX 660
> bios ver 80.06.58.00.0f
Click to expand...

no match http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Leadtek&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048&did=10de-11c0--
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u1rsos2*
> 
> Hey guys o/ newbie here, sorry. I have a GTX 660SC signature 2 2GB/192bits, i have windows 7 64bits ultimate. How can i do this with my OS? it doesnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do? Flash your GPUs vBIOS?
Click to expand...

trying to find and flash original bios.


----------



## xscorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no match http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Leadtek&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048&did=10de-11c0--
> trying to find and flash original bios.


any help, please


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xscorpion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no match http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Leadtek&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048&did=10de-11c0--
> trying to find and flash original bios.
> 
> 
> 
> any help, please
Click to expand...

you will have to see if somebody with the card has a bios for you or you could check to see if the manufacturer released a new bios or posted that one for that card.


----------



## u1rsos2

CMD says that i cannot do the operation because my OS is 64bits. I tried to do with cmd64 and didnt worked aswell..

How can i quote on this? LoL.


----------



## u1rsos2

Im trying to boost My Gpu a little bit just to play AC unity (try to play). I have a video showing my problem, but here o just want to learn how can i overclock my GPU though.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u1rsos2*
> 
> CMD says that i cannot do the operation because my OS is 64bits. I tried to do with cmd64 and didnt worked aswell..
> 
> How can i quote on this? LoL.


There is a quote button on the bottom right hand side of posts.


----------



## u1rsos2

Quote:


> There is a quote button on the bottom right hand side of posts.


Thanks, mate! =)


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u1rsos2*
> 
> Im trying to boost My Gpu a little bit just to play AC unity (try to play). I have a video showing my problem, but here o just want to learn how can i overclock my GPU though.


don't bother trying to do that. AC unity will not run on this card.. im getting 35 fps on low but its stuttering and unplayable. OCing this card won't do **** when the game itself is poorly optimized.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> don't bother trying to do that. AC unity will not run on this card.. im getting 35 fps on low but its stuttering and unplayable. OCing this card won't do **** when the game itself is poorly optimized.


Really? What hardware are you running?


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

gtx 660 sc

fx 6300 oc 4.0 ghz


----------



## Jugurnot

Might have to wait for some patches then lol. Too bad there is great hardware out there, but no newer games play very well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u1rsos2*
> 
> CMD says that i cannot do the operation because my OS is 64bits. I tried to do with cmd64 and didnt worked aswell..
> 
> How can i quote on this? LoL.


also to edit your posts for adding to them or cleaning them up there will be a pencil icon on the bottom left on your posts


----------



## Mr Rellik

Can anyone help me? I've tried many times to do this and nvflash won't let me flash my gigabyte 660s in SLI. I get a mismatch error when running it. My bios is: 80.06.58.00.03 (P2030-0000). I can't save the bios with GPU-Z and using the kgb program says it cannot find the voltage offsets. I'm totally stumped.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rellik*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I've tried many times to do this and nvflash won't let me flash my gigabyte 660s in SLI. I get a mismatch error when running it. My bios is: 80.06.58.00.03 (P2030-0000). I can't save the bios with GPU-Z and using the kgb program says it cannot find the voltage offsets. I'm totally stumped.


i can help you via teamviewer.


----------



## hertz9753

I would only flash with one card in the rig.


----------



## Mr Rellik

I can't get through the kgb step always says hmm could not find voltage offsets.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rellik*
> 
> I can't get through the kgb step always says hmm could not find voltage offsets.


do you have the original bios? extract it from the card and post it here.

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=0 --save 6601.rom

then do it again

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 --save 6602.rom

or put this on the desktop and double click it

nvflashbackup.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Mr Rellik

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145270/Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.130409.rom is my current rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rellik*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145270/Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.130409.rom is my current rom


I want the bio from your cards. if you download the file i posted and extract it to the folder with nvflash in it and double click it then it will drop your bios' in that folder the names 6601.rom/6602.rom and then zip them and upload them.


----------



## Mr Rellik

bios.zip 245k .zip file


Here they are.

Thanks for your help in advance, btw


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rellik*
> 
> bios.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance, btw


 bioswithnvflash.zip 853k .zip file
 to flash the custom bios just unzip this folder whereever and double click the custom bios flash file. it will flash both cards with their own bios so you can leave both cards in the system enabled. and to revert to stock double click original bios flashback. after the file does its thing be sure to reboot.


----------



## Mr Rellik

DIdn't work. It gives a mismatch error. I'd type exactly what but the screen closes. Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rellik*
> 
> DIdn't work. It gives a mismatch error. I'd type exactly what but the screen closes. Thanks for trying anyway.


right click on the file and select open and it shows the commands. however to open cmd hold shift and right click in the folder with the bios and select open command prompt here.


----------



## Bensmooth

http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Driver2/Xtreme?areas=__EN_GB

anyone used this for overclocking there gpu's , cause i cant seem to find a manual or anything on it , though the options in it are plentiful!

Cant seem to find out what PSU MODE does or what ezy-mode does, any ideas guys?


----------



## Bensmooth

That happened to me before , but all you do is right click in the folder itself an seelct open command windows here then do the steps! just like djthrottle has mentioned


----------



## rudderz666

hey guy wondered if some one can help me i have 2 EVGA GTX 660 FTW 3gbs i have flashed my 1st card no problem but the 2nd i have run into a right problem iv tryed flashing modded version off the original bios at 1st it was giving me a EEProm error and would not flash after trying a few times it finally flashed or so i thought to find out that it hasn't worked no all i get when i boot into windows is messed up screen and the gpu runs fan's at full then freezes and stays till i turn off PC.... iv tryed putting the original bios of but it wont even go on (i no how to do it works fine with other card flashing on and off) the PN of it is 03G-P4-2667-KR

Things iv tryed :-/

Restore original bios using windows CMD and Bios on USB using protectoff,, -f protectoff and so on diff commands

Changing PCI slots and on broad gpu while trying to see 1st gpu pick up

Diff versions of NVFlash KGB AIO Flashed Firestorm to try and flash to some pick up the card to flash but fail on flash processes itself

Different versions off the bios modded and not

i gather that one off the versions off somit must work to some degree to get a flash on it but now iv used so many diff things im at a stump and really dont want to buy a new card i pritty sure its fixable so any help would greatly been taken and tryed its bugging the hell out off me

thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> hey guy wondered if some one can help me i have 2 EVGA GTX 660 FTW 3gbs i have flashed my 1st card no problem but the 2nd i have run into a right problem iv tryed flashing modded version off the original bios at 1st it was giving me a EEProm error and would not flash after trying a few times it finally flashed or so i thought to find out that it hasn't worked no all i get when i boot into windows is messed up screen and the gpu runs fan's at full then freezes and stays till i turn off PC.... iv tryed putting the original bios of but it wont even go on (i no how to do it works fine with other card flashing on and off) the PN of it is 03G-P4-2667-KR
> 
> Things iv tryed :-/
> 
> Restore original bios using windows CMD and Bios on USB using protectoff,, -f protectoff and so on diff commands
> 
> Changing PCI slots and on broad gpu while trying to see 1st gpu pick up
> 
> Diff versions of NVFlash KGB AIO Flashed Firestorm to try and flash to some pick up the card to flash but fail on flash processes itself
> 
> Different versions off the bios modded and not
> 
> i gather that one off the versions off somit must work to some degree to get a flash on it but now iv used so many diff things im at a stump and really dont want to buy a new card i pritty sure its fixable so any help would greatly been taken and tryed its bugging the hell out off me
> 
> thx


you didn't use the same bios for both cards did you?


----------



## rudderz666

No i backed up both cards seprate from 1st PCI slot as 1 uses samsung bios and one uses elpida or somit like that i know there slitly diff but still work together


----------



## CJSkinner

hey everyone a new member to this awesome group just wondering if any of you can help im running 2 MSI GTX 660 oc gaming editions in sli and ive used the bios mod and from what i can see everything went smoothly apart from the fact that i can overclock past 1254Mhz so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated,

Cheers in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> No i backed up both cards seprate from 1st PCI slot as 1 uses samsung bios and one uses elpida or somit like that i know there slitly diff but still work together


I like that you did your research. That is more than i can say for many.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> hey everyone a new member to this awesome group just wondering if any of you can help im running 2 MSI GTX 660 oc gaming editions in sli and ive used the bios mod and from what i can see everything went smoothly apart from the fact that i can overclock past 1254Mhz so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Cheers in advance


did you flash the same bios to both cards? also you have a 660 which it must be said they commonly don't get very far naturally and you are playing the lottery.


----------



## CJSkinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I like that you did your research. That is more than i can say for many.
> did you flash the same bios to both cards? also you have a 660 which it must be said they commonly don't get very far naturally and you are playing the lottery.


it appears i used the wrong model would you be able to tweak my original bios for me, pretty please


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I like that you did your research. That is more than i can say for many.
> did you flash the same bios to both cards? also you have a 660 which it must be said they commonly don't get very far naturally and you are playing the lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> it appears i used the wrong model would you be able to tweak my original bios for me, pretty please
Click to expand...

yes if you zip it and upload it.


----------



## CJSkinner

MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## CJSkinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes if you zip it and upload it.


Uploaded


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes if you zip it and upload it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uploaded
Click to expand...

sorry for the delay.

MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## CJSkinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sorry for the delay.
> 
> MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 113k .zip file


thanks man,
Much appreciated.

Will let you know the results[


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sorry for the delay.
> 
> MSI.GTX660.2048.130925.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man,
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Will let you know the results[
Click to expand...

definitely


----------



## CJSkinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely


hey

i used the rom that was provided but the power is still only at 100%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSkinner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely
> 
> 
> 
> hey
> 
> i used the rom that was provided but the power is still only at 100%
Click to expand...

i answered your pm and again the 100% you see is 225% of the old value. I increased the wattage and locked it. you will not need to adjust the power target.


----------



## dman811

Hey djthrottleboi, I just attempted to put the 660 Ti BIOS you made for me on my card (sorry for the delay), and it didn't seem to want to be applied. I don't know if I was trying to apply it incorrectly, but I kept getting "I/O ERROR: Cannot open file" errors. I'm probably leaving out one very important step without realizing it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, I just attempted to put the 660 Ti BIOS you made for me on my card (sorry for the delay), and it didn't seem to want to be applied. I don't know if I was trying to apply it incorrectly, but I kept getting "I/O ERROR: Cannot open file" errors. I'm probably leaving out one very important step without realizing it.


are you using nvflash to flash it to the gpu? Did you type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

first?


----------



## dman811

Yes I am, and yes I did.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes I am, and yes I did.


is this the latest version of nvflash and also what exactly are the commands you are using. Can I see a screenshot of the output. or you could add this to the command

Code:



Code:


>> "C:\Users\Username\Desktop\Biosflash.txt"

like this n

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom >> "C:\Users\Username\Desktop\Biosflash.txt"

this will create a text file on the desktop or you could just screenshot the terminal.


----------



## dman811

I'll do that when I wake up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll do that when I wake up.


ok. I never got that error before so i'm wondering what its doing and want to see complete output.


----------



## dman811

Just a thought, should the BIOS be in the same folder as the NVFlash tool?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just a thought, should the BIOS be in the same folder as the NVFlash tool?


yes and you can open command prompt there by right clicking in the folder while holding shift and select open command prompt here.


----------



## dman811

That would probably be my issue then, the BIOS was not in the same folder.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That would probably be my issue then, the BIOS was not in the same folder.


I see. keep me updated.


----------



## dman811

It worked this time around. It shows 1241MHz in Windows, but not in Linux, although I'd guess that it is in running that in Linux despite what it shows.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It worked this time around. It shows 1241MHz in Windows, but not in Linux, although I'd guess that it is in running that in Linux despite what it shows.


linux for some reason reads the boost table but if i remember correctly I set your clocks to 1241MHz min and max under high performance.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It worked this time around. It shows 1241MHz in Windows, but not in Linux, although I'd guess that it is in running that in Linux despite what it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> linux for some reason reads the boost table but if i remember correctly I set your clocks to 1241MHz min and max under high performance.
Click to expand...

It's also staying a lot cooler now with that fan profile you added.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It worked this time around. It shows 1241MHz in Windows, but not in Linux, although I'd guess that it is in running that in Linux despite what it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> linux for some reason reads the boost table but if i remember correctly I set your clocks to 1241MHz min and max under high performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also staying a lot cooler now with that fan profile you added.
Click to expand...

Keep me updated on its performance and let me know if i need to make anymore adjustments. I want to make sure you don't submit any errors.


----------



## dman811

46% into the first unit since I applied the BIOS. My max winter stable OC on stock voltage in Windows was 1267MHz, so I would think 1254MHz might eventually be possible.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 46% into the first unit since I applied the BIOS. My max winter stable OC on stock voltage in Windows was 1267MHz, so I would think 1254MHz might eventually be possible.


ok run that for a day to make sure then i will update the bios tomorrow if that is 100^ stable.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Hi. I have Gigabyte GTX660 OC. When i apply your mod my fps going crazy.And voltage too. It increases and decrases fast. Any help ?
This is my bios.
http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/14394702/file.html


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Hi. I have Gigabyte GTX660 OC. When i apply your mod my fps going crazy.And voltage too. It increases and decrases fast. Any help ?
> This is my bios.
> http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/14394702/file.html


You can't just use someone else's BIOS and expect it to work, each one is different.


----------



## obajtektsw92

I dont use someones bios. Iv used mod from 1 page to unlock TDP, and voltage. But when i do this the card shutters in every game or bench.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> I dont use someones bios. Iv used mod from 1 page to unlock TDP, and voltage. But when i do this the card shutters in every game or bench.


that bios is not for your card lol. Do the math the page 1 post was 2 years ago and you have a 660 this year. I would venture to say your 660 is a new revision and so you would need your original bios modded.


----------



## dman811

I'm onto my 3rd folding unit completely stable 61% in, I'd say it's stable enough to go to 1254MHz for my 660 Ti. Do you need me to reupload my original BIOS? Also, one small request to be different this time, if you could set the fan to be 60% at 40°C, 70% at 50°C, 80% at 60°C, and so on I would really love it, if that is not possible, I would prefer to keep it at 80%.


----------



## obajtektsw92

So can you help me somehow ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm onto my 3rd folding unit completely stable 61% in, I'd say it's stable enough to go to 1254MHz for my 660 Ti. Do you need me to reupload my original BIOS? Also, one small request to be different this time, if you could set the fan to be 60% at 40°C, 70% at 50°C, 80% at 60°C, and so on I would really love it, if that is not possible, I would prefer to keep it at 80%.


I cannot set a manual fan curve. you have to set that in a oc software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> So can you help me somehow ?


yes if you upload the original bios.


----------



## dman811

Alright, 80% it is. No OC software available with the driver version I am forced to use to get good points for folding.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I cannot set a manual fan curve. you have to set that in a oc software.
> yes if you upload the original bios.


But iv uploaded it. Its this link from zippyshare few posts back. Bios taken from GPU-Z.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I cannot set a manual fan curve. you have to set that in a oc software.
> yes if you upload the original bios.
> 
> 
> 
> But iv uploaded it. Its this link from zippyshare few posts back. Bios taken from GPU-Z.
Click to expand...

I prefer if you upload it here as i dont like downloading from the other sites

GK106.zip 113k .zip file
 Here you are and do not use -4 -5 -6 in the nvflash command


----------



## dman811

I did the -4 -5 -6 with my 660 Ti... should I not have?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I did the -4 -5 -6 with my 660 Ti... should I not have?


you normally shouldn't but i made your bios so you are safe i just don't reccomed it as you can flash the wrong bios as those numbers remove protections.


----------



## dman811

Good to know for next time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good to know for next time.


indeed


----------



## pronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here's your rom fixed then.
> 
> 6609.zip 114k .zip file


Hi! I am embarrased to say that I managed to permanently delete the wrong file and so lost my original BIOS file. The flashing went fine though, following the front page instructions, but it seems weird. I have to keep core voltage at -100, power at 100% and core clock at -50 to get BF4 to run without driver crash. The memory I can boost to around 300MHz though. Am I doing something wrong or should I've had a better mod?

Thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here's your rom fixed then.
> 
> 6609.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I am embarrased to say that I managed to permanently delete the wrong file and so lost my original BIOS file. The flashing went fine though, following the front page instructions, but it seems weird. I have to keep core voltage at -100, power at 100% and core clock at -50 to get BF4 to run without driver crash. The memory I can boost to around 300MHz though. Am I doing something wrong or should I've had a better mod?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

It would seem your card prefers memory being modded instead of the core.Was that mod made for you or did you use KGB? If you used kgb then this is why it crashes ad you will need to upload it for me to mod. If that bios is not for you do not use it. If you upload the bios then I can make enhancements your card will like.


----------



## pronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It would seem your card prefers memory being modded instead of the core.Was that mod made for you or did you use KGB? If you used kgb then this is why it crashes ad you will need to upload it for me to mod. If that bios is not for you do not use it. If you upload the bios then I can make enhancements your card will like.


Thanks for your awesomely quick reply! I used KGB per the instructions at the start of this thread. My KGB-modded file is attached.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I prefer if you upload it here as i dont like downloading from the other sites
> 
> GK106.zip 113k .zip file
> Here you are and do not use -4 -5 -6 in the nvflash command


Ok flashed but.. My core clock goes to 810Mhz and stops there after few mins of Furmark that resulting -6 FPS
And i cant raise Power Limit in afterburner now. Before it was 110% max.
here are the screens of afterburner and gpu-z after few mins and before .and one more thing. The card is running in 3d mode all the time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It would seem your card prefers memory being modded instead of the core.Was that mod made for you or did you use KGB? If you used kgb then this is why it crashes ad you will need to upload it for me to mod. If that bios is not for you do not use it. If you upload the bios then I can make enhancements your card will like.
> 
> 
> 
> newmod.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for your awesomely quick reply! I used KGB per the instructions at the start of this thread. My KGB-modded file is attached.
Click to expand...

 GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I prefer if you upload it here as i dont like downloading from the other sites
> 
> GK106.zip 113k .zip file
> Here you are and do not use -4 -5 -6 in the nvflash command
> 
> 
> 
> Ok flashed but.. My core clock goes to 810Mhz and stops there after few mins of Furmark that resulting -6 FPS
> And i cant raise Power Limit in afterburner now. Before it was 110% max.
> here are the screens of afterburner and gpu-z after few mins and before .and one more thing. The card is running in 3d mode all the time.
Click to expand...

this is because you are using furmark aka "gpu killer." this thing will throttle the most stable gpu's. run firestrike or 3dmark11. heaven or other normal benchmarks then game.


----------



## rudderz666

ok so still trying with no help heres the error i get relly dont wanna have to buy new card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> ok so still trying with no help heres the error i get relly dont wanna have to buy new card


2 things first don't use kgb as it doesn't do the complete mod without proper configuration and you can upload the bios in a zip file and get it modded. Second is that you MUST have the bios in the folder with nvflash and you typed

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff -f

2 times which it should just be

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom


----------



## dman811

This next unit that is a big one will be done in just under an hour, and this is one of the ones that I was eager to see how the performance would be, and it has increased a very good amount. I think 1254MHz and maybe even 1267MHz could be possible for my 660 Ti. Would you mind making a BIOS for each and labeling them as such?


----------



## iRUSH

I get to step 3 on this, typing in CMD "nv flash" says "the system cannot find the path specified"

Please advise


----------



## pronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> this is because you are using furmark aka "gpu killer." this thing will throttle the most stable gpu's. run firestrike or 3dmark11. heaven or other normal benchmarks then game.


Okay, BIOS flashed. I'll now start testing. Thanks again. Just out of curiosity, what makes this better?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I get to step 3 on this, typing in CMD "nv flash" says "the system cannot find the path specified"
> 
> Please advise


It should be nvflash with no space I would think.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It should be nvflash with no space I would think.


It just says "the system cannot find the path specified" I've tried several different ways.


----------



## dman811

This is exactly what I type in to get to where I've got it installed:


----------



## iRUSH

On this very thread, I can get through step 1 and 2. As soon as I type in CMD "cd nvflash" it says path cannot be found.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> This is exactly what I type in to get to where I've got it installed:


Those are different instructions than what is on the first thread page.


----------



## dman811

I'm just doing what I did when flashing my 660 Ti BIOS without any issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> this is because you are using furmark aka "gpu killer." this thing will throttle the most stable gpu's. run firestrike or 3dmark11. heaven or other normal benchmarks then game.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, BIOS flashed. I'll now start testing. Thanks again. Just out of curiosity, what makes this better?
Click to expand...

power voltage higher tempss to give that oohhh yyyeeeaaahhhh feeling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It should be nvflash with no space I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> It just says "the system cannot find the path specified" I've tried several different ways.
Click to expand...

in the nvflash folder with the bios hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. however the first page has some errors. you will type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

and then

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom


----------



## dman811

Speaking of that oohh yyyeeeaaahhhh feeling...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> I had to do it, as I just re-stumbled upon this on youtube and felt it was proper.....hope all are doing well tonight/today!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Speaking of that oohh yyyeeeaaahhhh feeling...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> I had to do it, as I just re-stumbled upon this on youtube and felt it was proper.....hope all are doing well tonight/today!
Click to expand...

here the american version lol


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power voltage higher tempss to give that oohhh yyyeeeaaahhhh feeling.
> in the nvflash folder with the bios hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. however the first page has some errors. you will type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> and then
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash biosname.rom


So after doing that, where do I continue from in the original instructions on the first page of this thread?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power voltage higher tempss to give that oohhh yyyeeeaaahhhh feeling.
> in the nvflash folder with the bios hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. however the first page has some errors. you will type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> and then
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash biosname.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after doing that, where do I continue from in the original instructions on the first page of this thread?
Click to expand...

thats the process to flash your bios. If you want a REAL mod upload the original bios here in a zip file and i will mod it then download it and throw it in the folder with nvflash and execute the instructions i told you too. that easy and your finished and don't need the first page.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats the process to flash your bios. If you want a REAL mod upload the original bios here in a zip file and i will mod it then download it and throw it in the folder with nvflash and execute the instructions i told you too. that easy and your finished and don't need the first page.


Thanks for your help! It seemed to have worked. My fan profile options are broader and the power limit will now go to 170. Should I just peg the slider to its max 170?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats the process to flash your bios. If you want a REAL mod upload the original bios here in a zip file and i will mod it then download it and throw it in the folder with nvflash and execute the instructions i told you too. that easy and your finished and don't need the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! It seemed to have worked. My fan profile options are broader and the power limit will now go to 170. Should I just peg the slider to its max 170?
Click to expand...

i still will need to mod due to that 170% power not being delivered correectly.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i still will need to mod due to that 170% power not being delivered correectly.


So what is my next step?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i still will need to mod due to that 170% power not being delivered correectly.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is my next step?
Click to expand...

restar5t try it out oc as far as you can and if it doesn't work out then post the original bios in a zip file on this site.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> restar5t try it out oc as far as you can and if it doesn't work out then post the original bios in a zip file on this site.


Do I do this correctly?

660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> restar5t try it out oc as far as you can and if it doesn't work out then post the original bios in a zip file on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I do this correctly?
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
Click to expand...

yep the one i did is newmod.rom you will substitute that name in the flash command

newmod.zip 113k .zip file
I locked tdp because i increased it 125% and so it would be 225% instead of what you had.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep the one i did is newmod.rom you will substitute that name in the flash command
> 
> newmod.zip 113k .zip file
> I locked tdp because i increased it 125% and so it would be 225% instead of what you had.


So I basically do everything I did before from the beginning but substitute this "newmod.rom" for the "660.rom" one. Is that correct?


----------



## iRUSH

So I went ahead and reflashed using the bios you modded for me. I noticed in afterburner than the core voltage is only .62+ instead of 100. Otherwise everything else is the same. I'll test it now and report back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> So I went ahead and reflashed using the bios you modded for me. I noticed in afterburner than the core voltage is only .62+ instead of 100. Otherwise everything else is the same. I'll test it now and report back.


you will see that you can run better with this.


----------



## iRUSH

No luck on better performance. It hangs up every time in the final test in 3d mark 11. Even with a lower overclock than I was able to get before. I've tried the power target and voltage at different settings too. Oh well. Unless I'm doing something wrong, my card just might be a dud.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> No luck on better performance. It hangs up every time in the final test in 3d mark 11. Even with a lower overclock than I was able to get before. I've tried the power target and voltage at different settings too. Oh well. Unless I'm doing something wrong, my card just might be a dud.


Your card may just not like higher voltage. It depends on your asic value.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

Whoa! Just by following above instructions, which took me about 2 minutes, I gained LOTS of performance...








Some figures;
Temps jumped up from max 52 degrees Celcius to max 55 degrees
GPUCore from 1190 Mhz to 1264 Mhz
GPUMem from 3180 Mhz to 3379 Mhz
NOW I can play every current game I want to play at Ultra settings without bothering about "lowering ingamesettings a bit because of otherwise unplayable FPS"
One BIG thank You!!
Untouched settings (except max powerlimit 119 vs. 170) found in attached screenshot.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

GPU Z


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> this is because you are using furmark aka "gpu killer." this thing will throttle the most stable gpu's. run firestrike or 3dmark11. heaven or other normal benchmarks then game.


Ok now its all good. But why i cant increase TDP ? its locked at 100% and one more thing. Iv modified my card (Memory cooling radiators- i post pics later) why i cant reach more memory freq and core freq ? if i oc it then the driver stops responding. Any idea ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> this is because you are using furmark aka "gpu killer." this thing will throttle the most stable gpu's. run firestrike or 3dmark11. heaven or other normal benchmarks then game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now its all good. But why i cant increase TDP ? its locked at 100% and one more thing. Iv modified my card (Memory cooling radiators- i post pics later) why i cant reach more memory freq and core freq ? if i oc it then the driver stops responding. Any idea ?
Click to expand...

I locked the tdp at 225w wihich is a 125% increase over the old tdp value. It would be 225% in the tdp slider with the original bios and it will be provided automatically no adjustment necessary. So I locked it and also the 660 was not really worth modding cooling-wise as it doesn't have much power. Your probably at the cards limit as only some cards go higher and its usually mem clock and if you cool something it doesn't make it clock higher necessarily. However look at the stock benchmark scores and then the modded ones and see if there is a difference. It Should be running more efficiently and the only way to clock higher is with higher voltage. So you will have to find a voltmod for software if you can that works(its not worth it) as the bios can only deliver 1.212v due to the driver not allowing anything higher.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Hi again after a while, after my recent experiment with aluminium water loop http://www.overclock.net/t/1519664/all-aluminium-water-loop i found out, that i am not able to overclock higher than on air, even with better cooling, so the 660s are capped by something else than temperatures, considering than right now i am running two of them at 1150Mhz and in valley i am getting about 56fps (with 326.80 driver, which i found giving me higher ppd while folding than mostly used 327.23) and around 58-59fps all at 1080p extreme hd.

Gpu temps are below 50°C and i cant go higher with the clocks. Even this is an improvement to stock clocks of 50Mhz thanks to djthrottlebois bios mod. Also to mention, ambient temp is 21°C right now.

Again thanks for your support.

One thing that surprised me is, that i am running bf4 at 1080p maxed out 90-120fps so i can fully use 120hz monitor borrowed from my room mate.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Score after OC
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3505905
Score before OC
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3505834
Wort it ?
P.S i know that my CPU bottleneck my GPU. Planning change for i5.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Score after OC
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3505905
> Score before OC
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3505834
> Wort it ?
> P.S i know that my CPU bottleneck my GPU. Planning change for i5.


try oc'ing your mem clock as these cards benefit from higher memory.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try oc'ing your mem clock as these cards benefit from higher memory.


Memory oc'ed to 1601 Mhz (stock 1502) Go higher ?


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1531305/evga-gtx-660-sli-rma-log


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try oc'ing your mem clock as these cards benefit from higher memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Memory oc'ed to 1601 Mhz (stock 1502) Go higher ?
Click to expand...

no that's fine actually if you balance it with the core your score will climb. If you can go higher you will stil need to raise the core to benefit


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no that's fine actually if you balance it with the core your score will climb. If you can go higher you will stil need to raise the core to benefit


Its the end... Core is +25 max in MSI Afterburner and after 25 give driver error


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no that's fine actually if you balance it with the core your score will climb. If you can go higher you will stil need to raise the core to benefit
> 
> 
> 
> Its the end... Core is +25 max in MSI Afterburner and after 25 give driver error
Click to expand...

Is your minimum frame rate higher than stock? that is the point of this mod is to bring better performance to make a higher average performance however firestrike shows stability but is still only a benchmark. The true test is if the games seem smoother and such.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Is your minimum frame rate higher than stock? that is the point of this mod is to bring better performance to make a higher average performance however firestrike shows stability but is still only a benchmark. The true test is if the games seem smoother and such.


Better around 3-7 FPS depends on game. But its still bottlenecked by my Q8200


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Is your minimum frame rate higher than stock? that is the point of this mod is to bring better performance to make a higher average performance however firestrike shows stability but is still only a benchmark. The true test is if the games seem smoother and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Better around 3-7 FPS depends on game. But its still bottlenecked by my Q8200
Click to expand...

yeah but its a 660 so a higher cpu won't matter by too much. wait till you can afford a stronger gpu so you can upgrade cpu mobo and gpu that way you can save up more money.


----------



## obajtektsw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but its a 660 so a higher cpu won't matter by too much. wait till you can afford a stronger gpu so you can upgrade cpu mobo and gpu that way you can save up more money.


I was going to buy GTX980 now but first i need to change mobo and cpu. Then i will change gpu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but its a 660 so a higher cpu won't matter by too much. wait till you can afford a stronger gpu so you can upgrade cpu mobo and gpu that way you can save up more money.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy GTX980 now but first i need to change mobo and cpu. Then i will change gpu.
Click to expand...

wait and save up to buy it all at once. Trust me it will feel better that way.


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

buy a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> I was going to buy GTX980 now but first i need to change mobo and cpu. Then i will change gpu.


buy a 970 instead. 980 is ~13% faster than 970 but costs 40% more money. You should not notice any difference in performance in games between these 2 cards. Look for yourself:
http://anandtech.com/bench/product/1351?vs=1355

And especially if you are running at 1080p 970 can run any game out there at 100+ fps...

980 will only matter if you are running above 1080p like 1440p or higher. (even then its not much)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> buy a
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obajtektsw92*
> 
> I was going to buy GTX980 now but first i need to change mobo and cpu. Then i will change gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> buy a 970 instead. 980 is ~13% faster than 970 but costs 40% more money. You should not notice any difference in performance in games between these 2 cards. Look for yourself:
> http://anandtech.com/bench/product/1351?vs=1355
> 
> And especially if you are running at 1080p 970 can run any game out there at 100+ fps...
> 
> 980 will only matter if you are running above 1080p like 1440p or higher. (even then its not much)
Click to expand...

eh the 980 has a lot more power and will be reflected by oveclocking however the 980ti is on the horizon so I would wait and get the 980ti.


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh the 980 has a lot more power and will be reflected by oveclocking however the 980ti is on the horizon so I would wait and get the 980ti.


yah anandbench gives it around ~13% faster.. Its not much considering it costs 40% more though.

So much better to pay $100 more than a 980 and sli 2 970s. That will give you 2x the perf of a 980 (roughly) for $100 more only.

If you have seen any Nvidia x80 cards are rip offs... the 780 for example is the performance of a 970 only after 1 year.

gtx 770 is the EXACT SAME card as a 680 with its name changed...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh the 980 has a lot more power and will be reflected by oveclocking however the 980ti is on the horizon so I would wait and get the 980ti.
> 
> 
> 
> yah anandbench gives it around ~13% faster.. Its not much considering it costs 40% more though.
> 
> So much better to pay $100 more than a 980 and sli 2 970s. That will give you 2x the perf of a 980 (roughly) for $100 more only.
Click to expand...

It depends on if you eed the power. A single card is ore favorable in a lot of applications and games whereas sli is favorable for some games. I wont be using sli as I run three operating systems on this rig and not all like 2 cards and most apps and games make the second card a waste of money.


----------



## dman811

My personal rule of thumb is to get the best single card you can afford.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My personal rule of thumb is to get the best single card you can afford.


especially since if you are bent on sli then you can buy another highest card you can afford and sli so you will have a ton more power. besides lets face it the websites all tend to show inaccurate data of some form or some stuff that is irrelevant like max data instead of minimum data. Plus 980's and clearly 970's are choking when it comes to memory intensive apps and benches. Seems the 780ti is still top dog lol.


----------



## Patrician

Hi

First post on here, had a 660 for almost a year now. Not bothered too much with it up till now but now that I have some spare time, I am going to have a play around and see what it can do.

The rig I have is mostly 7 years old now, I was about to scrap it when I started looking at upgrade paths and found a site with details about modding a 771 CPU to run in a 775 M/B. I had forgotten how much fun this was and It got me tinkering again. Once I had the CPU mod running at a reasonable rate, I thought what is next on the list and the only thing left was this graphics card. I have pushed the card to the limits using the Gigabyte OC tool but I want it to go quicker.









Looking through the last few pages, it would appear that I need to get the ROM updated and it looks like only djthrottleboi is the guy with the power. If I ask nicely could you please update the attached rom.

GK106.zip 121k .zip file










Thanks in advance. Enjoy the holidays everyone.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrician*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post on here, had a 660 for almost a year now. Not bothered too much with it up till now but now that I have some spare time, I am going to have a play around and see what it can do.
> 
> The rig I have is mostly 7 years old now, I was about to scrap it when I started looking at upgrade paths and found a site with details about modding a 771 CPU to run in a 775 M/B. I had forgotten how much fun this was and It got me tinkering again. Once I had the CPU mod running at a reasonable rate, I thought what is next on the list and the only thing left was this graphics card. I have pushed the card to the limits using the Gigabyte OC tool but I want it to go quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking through the last few pages, it would appear that I need to get the ROM updated and it looks like only djthrottleboi is the guy with the power. If I ask nicely could you please update the attached rom.
> 
> GK106.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. Enjoy the holidays everyone.


happy holidays

newmod.zip 243k .zip file


----------



## Patrician

Thanks for the new rom. Just a quick play shows a speed increase. Yesterday I was getting about low 1400 in Unigine, today with very little tweaking I am getting in the low 1500s, I see the CPU base/boost has has been set 1150, is it worth trying to see if it can go higher. Also the memory clock is at the 6008, is it worth trying to boost this also? What is the feeling does memory o/c much? There is Samsung memory on this board, although I am not sure what difference this would make.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrician*
> 
> Thanks for the new rom. Just a quick play shows a speed increase. Yesterday I was getting about low 1400 in Unigine, today with very little tweaking I am getting in the low 1500s, I see the CPU base/boost has has been set 1150, is it worth trying to see if it can go higher. Also the memory clock is at the 6008, is it worth trying to boost this also? What is the feeling does memory o/c much? There is Samsung memory on this board, although I am not sure what difference this would make.


you can oc the core and memory. i put values i knew your card can do for the core so you can surely get higher and as for vram the memory oc will definitely give you a increase.


----------



## Ron Shad

Hi, wondering if you could mod my UEFI bios for my EVGA Superclocked 660SC 2GB. Have mostly been running running it stock since I got it, but recently been using EVGA PrecisionX to get abit more out of it.

Stock GPU speed on mine is 1046MHz (boost 1111MHz) & memory is 1502MHz.

Been running the GPU with a safe overclock of 1060MHz (boost 1125MHz) & memory at 1560Mhz to start with, but would like to see what the card can realy get to.

PC is based around an I5-3570K at 4.0GHz, 16GB DDR3 at 1800MHz and an SSD drive.

I've attached my current rom zip file if you be so kind as to mod it for me.

660.zip 120k .zip file


Could you also remind me of the correct command line syntax to flash the modded bios.

Much appreciate the help.

Ron


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Hi, wondering if you could mod my UEFI bios for my EVGA Superclocked 660SC 2GB. Have mostly been running running it stock since I got it, but recently been using EVGA PrecisionX to get abit more out of it.
> 
> Stock GPU speed on mine is 1046MHz (boost 1111MHz) & memory is 1502MHz.
> 
> Been running the GPU with a safe overclock of 1060MHz (boost 1125MHz) & memory at 1560Mhz to start with, but would like to see what the card can realy get to.
> 
> PC is based around an I5-3570K at 4.0GHz, 16GB DDR3 at 1800MHz and an SSD drive.
> 
> I've attached my current rom zip file if you be so kind as to mod it for me.
> 
> 660.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you also remind me of the correct command line syntax to flash the modded bios.
> 
> Much appreciate the help.
> 
> Ron


unzip and Put this file in the folder with nvflash

newmod.zip 239k .zip file
 then hold shift and right click in the nvflash folder. copy and paste or type:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then:

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod.rom


----------



## Ron Shad

Excellent

Many thanks.

Ron


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Ron


no problem


----------



## radafus

well i have a GTX 660 OC edition from MSI and i have a I5 3570 and 8 go of ram
And i would like to get the best rom for my gtx 660 here's the normal one

660.zip 56k .zip file
 now can somebody mod this bios and give it to me pls thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radafus*
> 
> well i have a GTX 660 OC edition from MSI and i have a I5 3570 and 8 go of ram
> And i would like to get the best rom for my gtx 660 here's the normal one
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> now can somebody mod this bios and give it to me pls thank you.


there it is.

newmod.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## Patrician

Many thanks after a few hours tinkering, I am now getting just over 1600 in Unigine, with CPU core at 1202MHz, Memory at 1620MHz. GPU-Z is reporting that PerfCap Reason is Power, I assume this is the voltage being delivered to the GPU. Is there anyway of increasing this or is 1.212 as high as it can safely go?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrician*
> 
> Many thanks after a few hours tinkering, I am now getting just over 1600 in Unigine, with CPU core at 1202MHz, Memory at 1620MHz. GPU-Z is reporting that PerfCap Reason is Power, I assume this is the voltage being delivered to the GPU. Is there anyway of increasing this or is 1.212 as high as it can safely go?


its not the voltage its actually power and this could be just a reason for it limiting itself and not actually being limited if its not throttling.


----------



## radafus

thank you i hope this will BOOST MY FPS


----------



## radafus

well after changing bios i didn't noticed any difference and i do some benchmark like unigine heaven are you sure that you really modded the bios for best performance? because when i use keplerbiostweaker the 2 bios are bit the same.


----------



## friviz68

sold my asus 760 striker platium and one of my evga 660 sc and bought a nvida geforce gtx 970 blower style think i should bring it back and ge ta msi 970 gaming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radafus*
> 
> well after changing bios i didn't noticed any difference and i do some benchmark like unigine heaven are you sure that you really modded the bios for best performance? because when i use keplerbiostweaker the 2 bios are bit the same.


if you used newmod.rom you can start overclocking.


----------



## radafus

WELL I TRIED TO OVERCLOCK WITH MSI AFTERBURNER BUT THE DRIVER CRASH ALL THE TIME I THINK YOU TO OVERCLOCK IT BY THE BIOS


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radafus*
> 
> WELL I TRIED TO OVERCLOCK WITH MSI AFTERBURNER BUT THE DRIVER CRASH ALL THE TIME I THINK YOU TO OVERCLOCK IT BY THE BIOS


the all caps is hurting my eyes and too manyy capital letters tend to make me look at something but not actually read it. I might just be tripping though. hhm maybe the placebo effect. I added the mod to your bios and if you dont notice a difference all you have to do is upload it and ask me to verify changes. maybe i might have sent you the wrong one but i doubt it. Maybe your card is near its limit already. Besides this mod doesn't garauntee boosted performance. it may or may not work and if you read through the thread you will see there are those whose cards just dont care about te mod and others dont like the mod either. also if you have the latest nvidia driver that may be limiting your voltage as many are having that issue so see if your voltage goes to 1.212v under load


----------



## VeauX

Hi folks, so is playing ACU dead on this card? Would a little OC help or that's a plain no?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Hi folks, so is playing ACU dead on this card? Would a little OC help or that's a plain no?


lower the graphics and you should be able to play


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower the graphics and you should be able to play


My 4GB of RAM are causing a a lot of crashes with windows telling me I reached the limit. I'll need to overclock the 660 to the maximum too. I'll recheck the forum to see how to mod it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower the graphics and you should be able to play
> 
> 
> 
> My 4GB of RAM are causing a a lot of crashes with windows telling me I reached the limit. I'll need to overclock the 660 to the maximum too. I'll recheck the forum to see how to mod it.
Click to expand...

first upgrade your ram


----------



## VeauX

Yep, I'll go for 2sticks of 4gb tomorrow I guess. Or maybe one of 8gb, I've read that the dual channel is a benchmark hype and does not make a real difference for anything that is not video encoding...
Thx


----------



## dman811

Dual channel helps quite a bit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Yep, I'll go for 2sticks of 4gb tomorrow I guess. Or maybe one of 8gb, I've read that the dual channel is a benchmark hype and does not make a real difference for anything that is not video encoding...
> Thx


correction the quad channel is a benchmark hype and does not make a real difference for anything that is not video encoding... dual is a standard and does improve communication. most motherboards and cpu's are using dual and will act funny with single stick of ram.


----------



## superiorlizard

GTX 660 SC help me









660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

660.zip 114k .zip file

you MUST have the bios in the folder with nvflash Hold shift and right click in the folder with nvflash and the bios and select open command prompt here and you type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff -f

2 times which it should just be

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom


----------



## Flaiware

Hi, just started overclocking my NVIDIA GTX 660.

djthrottleboi can you mod my bios please?









GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Also quick question, will the modded bios raise the temperatures by a lot?

Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaiware*
> 
> Hi, just started overclocking my NVIDIA GTX 660.
> 
> djthrottleboi can you mod my bios please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also quick question, will the modded bios raise the temperatures by a lot?
> 
> Thanks.


not a lot but considerably yes. Create a custom fan profile in afterburner or precision x and you should be fine.

newmod.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## Flaiware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not a lot but considerably yes. Create a custom fan profile in afterburner or precision x and you should be fine.
> 
> newmod.zip 112k .zip file


Thanks a lot!

Did a quick test to try the voltage: http://i.imgur.com/FIEWyC9.png

This all looks fine so far right?

EDIT.

Been playing with it a bit. Got some problems running Valley Benchmark (Something about nvidia drivers crashing), so I lowered core clock to -10 in Afterburner and it seems to work fine so far!

My 3dmark at -10 Core from your bios:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5303955

3dmark11 went up quite a bit:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9210079 Before
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9211158 After (-20 core clock on this one)

I'll test it some more to make sure it's stable.

Should I increase the memory clock to get better performance? Also do you recommend any special Nvidia driver or simply the latest? Right now I got a really old driver since it's been working well which I'm sticking with so far.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaiware*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not a lot but considerably yes. Create a custom fan profile in afterburner or precision x and you should be fine.
> 
> newmod.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Did a quick test to try the voltage: http://i.imgur.com/FIEWyC9.png
> 
> This all looks fine so far right?
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> Been playing with it a bit. Got some problems running Valley Benchmark (Something about nvidia drivers crashing), so I lowered core clock to -10 in Afterburner and it seems to work fine so far!
> 
> My 3dmark at -10 Core from your bios:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5303955
> 
> 3dmark11 went up quite a bit:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9210079 Before
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9211158 After (-20 core clock on this one)
> 
> I'll test it some more to make sure it's stable.
> 
> Should I increase the memory clock to get better performance? Also do you recommend any special Nvidia driver or simply the latest? Right now I got a really old driver since it's been working well which I'm sticking with so far.
Click to expand...

driver version 314 is the best one however if you are fine with your current one stick with it. memory oc's will be the most effective on the cpu so give it a try and see what it does for you. those scores are perfect.


----------



## Ron Shad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Hi, wondering if you could mod my UEFI bios for my EVGA Superclocked 660SC 2GB. Have mostly been running running it stock since I got it, but recently been using EVGA PrecisionX to get abit more out of it.
> 
> Stock GPU speed on mine is 1046MHz (boost 1111MHz) & memory is 1502MHz.
> 
> Been running the GPU with a safe overclock of 1060MHz (boost 1125MHz) & memory at 1560Mhz to start with, but would like to see what the card can realy get to.
> 
> PC is based around an I5-3570K at 4.0GHz, 16GB DDR3 at 1800MHz and an SSD drive.
> 
> I've attached my current rom zip file if you be so kind as to mod it for me.
> 
> 660.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you also remind me of the correct command line syntax to flash the modded bios.
> 
> Much appreciate the help.
> 
> Ron


Firstly thanks again for the mod. Had a good chance to test it out now.

I've had to drop the core clock from the modded 1150MHz (boosting to 1200Mhz) down -30MHz to 1120MHz (boosting to 1164MHz) for stability. Still gets me a 50MHz boost over my stock bios.









I've also noticed if I start going above roughly 1550MHz on the memory I start running into GPU Core throttling issues.

I've attached a GPUZ screenshot which reports VRel, VOp & PWR as the perfcap reasons. Would be interested in your opinions.

Is this showing that my card is at it max or is it showing that the card performance could be being limited by my old 480W PSU?



Would it be possible to mod my bios again so the default core clock is 1120MHz instead of 1150MHz?

660.zip 120k .zip file


Many thanks
Ron


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Hi, wondering if you could mod my UEFI bios for my EVGA Superclocked 660SC 2GB. Have mostly been running running it stock since I got it, but recently been using EVGA PrecisionX to get abit more out of it.
> 
> Stock GPU speed on mine is 1046MHz (boost 1111MHz) & memory is 1502MHz.
> 
> Been running the GPU with a safe overclock of 1060MHz (boost 1125MHz) & memory at 1560Mhz to start with, but would like to see what the card can realy get to.
> 
> PC is based around an I5-3570K at 4.0GHz, 16GB DDR3 at 1800MHz and an SSD drive.
> 
> I've attached my current rom zip file if you be so kind as to mod it for me.
> 
> 660.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you also remind me of the correct command line syntax to flash the modded bios.
> 
> Much appreciate the help.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks again for the mod. Had a good chance to test it out now.
> 
> I've had to drop the core clock from the modded 1150MHz (boosting to 1200Mhz) down -30MHz to 1120MHz (boosting to 1164MHz) for stability. Still gets me a 50MHz boost over my stock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also noticed if I start going above roughly 1550MHz on the memory I start running into GPU Core throttling issues.
> 
> I've attached a GPUZ screenshot which reports VRel, VOp & PWR as the perfcap reasons. Would be interested in your opinions.
> 
> Is this showing that my card is at it max or is it showing that the card performance could be being limited by my old 480W PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to mod my bios again so the default core clock is 1120MHz instead of 1150MHz?
> 
> 660.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> Ron
Click to expand...

post the bios i modded for you lol. not point in me starting from scratch with as many cards as i oc and also how long have you had this psu. The boosted scores are awesome yet your clocks should be able to do 1150 and so the psu may be limiting by not providing the full power requested by the car. then again it may be why you hit such a sweet spot. when you upload the new bios i will get that 1120 in there for you.


----------



## Ron Shad

Much appreciated.

newmod.zip 239k .zip file


Thanks
Ron


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Shad*
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> newmod.zip 239k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


here you go

newmod.zip 239k .zip file


----------



## Ron Shad

Cheers,
Ron


----------



## VeauX

So I upgraded my RAM I now have 12GB and ACU runs in 1080p in normal settings, was a pretty good upgrade. Now I want to OC my GPU to the max. So far the OC I did is on Stock BIOS.

The max CPU Clock I'm stable with is 1175 and MEM is 3300 with 110% power limit. With those settings I get P7220 in 3DMark11 and 670ish in Heaven in Extreme settings.

Here is the 3D Mark score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9215306
Here is a screen of the sensors in a Run of Heaven : 

Main reason of limit os Voltage @99% and Pwr @ 1% or less.

I think I could get a good improvement with a modded Bios. @djthrottleboi could you help me?
Here is my stock BIOS

660.zip 57k .zip file

Thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> So I upgraded my RAM I now have 12GB and ACU runs in 1080p in normal settings, was a pretty good upgrade. Now I want to OC my GPU to the max. So far the OC I did is on Stock BIOS.
> 
> The max CPU Clock I'm stable with is 1175 and MEM is 3300 with 110% power limit. With those settings I get P7220 in 3DMark11 and 670ish in Heaven in Extreme settings.
> 
> Here is the 3D Mark score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9215306
> Here is a screen of the sensors in a Run of Heaven :
> 
> Main reason of limit os Voltage @99% and Pwr @ 1% or less.
> 
> I think I could get a good improvement with a modded Bios. @djthrottleboi could you help me?
> Here is my stock BIOS
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Thank you!


here you go

660.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> 660.zip 113k .zip file


Excellent thanks, I'll try that later today. Can I ask what changes did you do?


----------



## yobttocs

Hi,

I'm just starting to tinker with my MSI Geforce 660 and was hoping that someone could update the BIOS for me. Here is the stock BIOS.

GK106.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> 660.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent thanks, I'll try that later today. Can I ask what changes did you do?
Click to expand...

power, voltage, clocks the works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yobttocs*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm just starting to tinker with my MSI Geforce 660 and was hoping that someone could update the BIOS for me. Here is the stock BIOS.
> 
> GK106.zip 55k .zip file


 newmod.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## rul3s

Hi all!! This is my first post to those forums, but I've been following from long time ago.

I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC 2GB GDDR5 with Samsung memory chips. I've tried to overclock it with gigabyte OC guru II, but before that I've unlocked it with kbe and nvflash successfully, now in OC GURU I can raise power limit to 150%.

That's what I've made correctly, but I'm experimenting some issues, if I raise memory clock from 6000MHz to 6500MHz I'm having higher framerates in FurMark, the software I'm using to check for artifacts and benchmarking, but if I raise GPU clocks, I dont see any gains, and GPUz its showing lower mhz than I set, for example.

Default Settings (1033/1098): Get 82 fps and GPUz reads 1098 MHz as maxium clocks when benching.
OC Settings (1100/1165): Get 81 fps and GPUz reads lower clocks when benching, like 1000 or 990.

Anyone knows what's happening?¿

And one more thing, anyone could show me some examples of ocing this model of card? to have a idea more or less what it can do.

Thanks!

P.D: Sorry about my english, It isn't my language


----------



## VeauX

Maybe your System is throttling due to voltage or temp. GPU-Z tells you that, or the monitor in precision x. Also provides that info.
The other thing is that Furmark is not the best tool to test your overclock as it is not a real load thing. Better try heaven, 3dmark or your preferred game (could be harder as you have to do the exact same thing to keep the results relevant).


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power, voltage, clocks the works.
> 
> newmod.zip 112k .zip file


Good afternoon, there seems to be an issue with the BIOS at the Power portion. It seems locked at 100%. Let me explain: in precision X I can't choose something higher that 100% and even if I taka a previously saved profile at 110%, the card throttles as soon as it gets to 100% power.

Besides that I got an improvement in boost clock as the card now cruises at 1202MHz @ 1.212V without putting any OC offset into it.

@djthrottleboi Could yo look into it please?

Here is the sensors screen of my last Heaven Run.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power, voltage, clocks the works.
> 
> newmod.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, there seems to be an issue with the BIOS at the Power portion. It seems locked at 100%. Let me explain: in precision X I can't choose something higher that 100% and even if I taka a previously saved profile at 110%, the card throttles as soon as it gets to 100% power.
> 
> Besides that I got an improvement in boost clock as the card now cruises at 1202MHz @ 1.212V without putting any OC offset into it.
> 
> @djthrottleboi Could yo look into it please?
> 
> Here is the sensors screen of my last Heaven Run.
Click to expand...

Thats not a preoblem. I locked it intentionally as it is set higher than you will need and use what it needs. If you are throttling from power which i doubt will increase it some more but its locked at 100% because thats 225w and your card only had 135w or somewhere around that to begin with. I dont want people to raise power too high so i lock it as i also dont want them to set it too low.


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Thats not a preoblem. I locked it intentionally as it is set higher than you will need and use what it needs. If you are throttling from power which i doubt will increase it some more but its locked at 100% because thats 225w and your card only had 135w or somewhere around that to begin with. I dont want people to raise power too high so i lock it as i also dont want them to set it too low.


Some thing doesn't add up then. I used to wander around 1180 being limited by voltage only, now 1202 being limited by the power. The increase I would say is limited, I don't know... What do you think?


----------



## rul3s

What OC's are having people with this card? Without raising voltage I can't get more than 20MHz, is it normal?

By the way, I'm seeing lots of people uploading they're BIOS in order to you mod to them, what do you exactly are doing? I leave here my BIOS to see if someone could mod it for me.

gv-n660oc2gd_default.zip 121k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## emdzi

Hi
I have MSI GTX 660 TF OC 2GB
In MSI software I can put max +25 Mhz to core and 100MHz to Memory so it is very low I think...
Any ideas what is wrong?
Power I put +120
I checked this card at two systems P31/Q9400 and z97/i7 Windows XP Vista and 8.1 and always is the same.
Power Supply I have Chieftec 650W


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> What OC's are having people with this card? Without raising voltage I can't get more than 20MHz, is it normal?
> 
> By the way, I'm seeing lots of people uploading they're BIOS in order to you mod to them, what do you exactly are doing? I leave here my BIOS to see if someone could mod it for me.
> 
> gv-n660oc2gd_default.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Without BIOS MOD I had +100 for the core and +300 for the mem. But that all depends on what factory overclock you have. My card was at a factory OC of 1080 so + 100 brought it to 1180. Regarding memory, it is generally not OC from the factory


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> What OC's are having people with this card? Without raising voltage I can't get more than 20MHz, is it normal?
> 
> By the way, I'm seeing lots of people uploading they're BIOS in order to you mod to them, what do you exactly are doing? I leave here my BIOS to see if someone could mod it for me.
> 
> gv-n660oc2gd_default.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here you are

660_def.zip 242k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdzi*
> 
> Hi
> I have MSI GTX 660 TF OC 2GB
> In MSI software I can put max +25 Mhz to core and 100MHz to Memory so it is very low I think...
> Any ideas what is wrong?
> Power I put +120
> I checked this card at two systems P31/Q9400 and z97/i7 Windows XP Vista and 8.1 and always is the same.
> Power Supply I have Chieftec 650W


You have to realize that you have a 660 and its not a hardcore gpu. I set a power that is proven to be safe for your card meaning you can move it higher in a bios editor if you choose yet i dont think the risk is worth the gain. I will raise it if you wish but unlike my kingpin the vrm's or some other component may not handle the extra power like we think it will and then you will have an issue. Based on the fact that you have a 660 I assume that like me when i had a 660 its because we cannot afford the bigger cards. yes the mod is a good idea when you want more strength for cheap but only in moderation as if you lose that card then its more money spent on another 660 and for that price you might as well have purchased a 770 which can handle higher power. Even so most 660's i know usually dont use 225w at 1.212v which is coming from a stock setting around 124w. if you weren't throttling before you aren't now. Its probably stating what the only thing is keeping you from getting a lot higher but if you are doing 1202 stable then you are not throttling.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Is it possible that both my 660s died at the same time? Even if I was using stock bios for about month now, bc I didn't noticed any performance gain in games I was playing when using unlocked bios and higher clocks. MB is giving me VGA error beep code with any one of them installed and I am getting black screen. In next few days I will do some testing with friends pc to see if they are really dead, or there is another problem with the system.

But I have a question, do you think they will accept rma if I was using custom bios but as I said I will return them with stock?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Is it possible that both my 660s died at the same time? Even if I was using stock bios for about month now, bc I didn't noticed any performance gain in games I was playing when using unlocked bios and higher clocks. MB is giving me VGA error beep code with any one of them installed and I am getting black screen. In next few days I will do some testing with friends pc to see if they are really dead, or there is another problem with the system.
> 
> But I have a question, do you think they will accept rma if I was using custom bios but as I said I will return them with stock?


no you dont tell them you were using custom bios you say you were trying to restart your computer and the dont work for some reason and play stupid like not gpu smart. they believe that anyway before we call. but try with one card at a time as both cards will throw the other off then you shuld be able to find the culprit. or boot using igpu and reflash them with the original bios. also i hope you did not flash the same bios to both cards.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

No, as i said, i was using original bios accordingly on both cards for almost a month now. I will not tell them anything, just that it stopped working for some reason and after restarting my pc there were color lines on the screen with max resolution 800x600 and later stopped working altogether. I tried one card at a time, but I was still getting 1 long 3 short and then 1 long 4 short beeps from p67 sabertooth. It means, vga not found and then vga memmory error.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> No, as i said, i was using original bios accordingly on both cards for almost a month now. I will not tell them anything, just that it stopped working for some reason and after restarting my pc there were color lines on the screen with max resolution 800x600 and later stopped working altogether. I tried one card at a time, but I was still getting 1 long 3 short and then 1 long 4 short beeps from p67 sabertooth. It means, vga not found and then vga memmory error.


ok i just noticed this line
Quote:


> But I have a question, do you think they will accept rma if I was using custom bios but as I said I will return them with stock?


and i figured you were back on it but yeah telling them it just stopped working means your warranty is still valid because you have the stock bios on it. its only not valid when you have a not stock bios installed and you tell them.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Thanks for info, tomorrow i will get to some testing with my roommates pc, if the gpus are the real problem. If they are, i will rma them, but probably as you suggested, one at a time. As far as my experience with this retailer goes, they will give me brand new card, or give me back money. If they will return me money, i am thinking about getting single 970 instead, because they cost around 350e and those 660s were around 210e each.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Thanks for info, tomorrow i will get to some testing with my roommates pc, if the gpus are the real problem. If they are, i will rma them, but probably as you suggested, one at a time. As far as my experience with this retailer goes, they will give me brand new card, or give me back money. If they will return me money, i am thinking about getting single 970 instead, because they cost around 350e and those 660s were around 210e each.


lol i would go for the return as 1 card is always less headache than 2.


----------



## rul3s

Here you are

660_def.zip 242k .zip file


Thanks you so much mate!!

Could you tell me wich program did you use to mod? I see that you fixed gpu to 1200mhz, memories without changes, voltage raised do 1.21. By the way, TDP it's not giving correct reads now, those are numbers after heaven benchmark:



Heaven benchmark reported 870 with 17.5MIN fps and 80.3 MAX fps

I'm saying because memories I know i can push them up to 125MHz (500MHz efective)


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Yeah, i would definitely like to go for that 970, but i am not sure how the rma will go, and if they will even offer me return, or if they will simply give me 660s to get rid of old stock cards. But again, what do you think is better, rma one at a time, or bot at the same time?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> Here you are
> 
> 660_def.zip 242k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much mate!!
> 
> Could you tell me wich program did you use to mod? I see that you fixed gpu to 1200mhz, memories without changes, voltage raised do 1.21. By the way, TDP it's not giving correct reads now, those are numbers after heaven benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven benchmark reported 870 with 17.5MIN fps and 80.3 MAX fps
> 
> I'm saying because memories I know i can push them up to 125MHz (500MHz efective)


TDP is reading correctly. your card will not use 225w unless you are running higher voltages and i set 225w to be your 100% mark. Oc mem clock and see what you can get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Yeah, i would definitely like to go for that 970, but i am not sure how the rma will go, and if they will even offer me return, or if they will simply give me 660s to get rid of old stock cards. But again, what do you think is better, rma one at a time, or bot at the same time?


It depends if you test them 1 at a time and both are bad rma them both. If you test them one at a time rma only 1. If you can rma to the manufacturer and not the retailer rma them both as you may get x2 760's. some people have been getting 760's. if you rma to the retailer and they send them back maybe you will get a 970.


----------



## Hiddenus

Hi.

I really tried to update my bios with unlocking the voltages, but got in result gpu-z not detecting my gpu. Windows device manager said that it detected my 660 but turned it off for some reason (when trying to turn it on screen goes black and only restart is salvation).
So I've tried bios I had previously with unlocked voltages and got same result.

In the end I learned that I can set to default bios (no unlocks) or updated bios (still no unlocks) to get my gpu working.
And from what I read in bios descriptions it should increase power consumption of my graphic card (what should quarantee stability), but no. Still same consumption.

BiOS version I had on my gpu (was downloaded from techPowerUp, because I couldn't export it from my graphic card).

Code:



Code:


GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
Version: 80.06.10.00.15
GK106 P2030 SKU 0 VGA BIOS
MSINV287MH.200
Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
GK106 Board - 20300000
Board power target: 115.0 W
Board power limit: 126.5 W, -50%, +10%
Boost clocks P0 Boost: 1097.50 MHz
P0 Base: 1032.50 MHz
Performance Level 0 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
Performance Level 1 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
Performance Level 2 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
Performance Level 3 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz

Newer BiOS

Code:



Code:


GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
Version: 80.06.28.00.39
GK106 P2030 SKU 0 VGA BIOS
MSINV287MH.201
Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
GK106 Board - 20300000
Board power target: 124.0 W
Board power limit: 148.5 W, -54%, +20%
Boost clocks P0 Boost: 1097.50 MHz
P0 Base: 1032.50 MHz
Performance Level 0 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
Performance Level 1 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
Performance Level 2 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
Performance Level 3 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz

I've checked in gpu-z and I previously had 1.075V max (even when in MSI Afterburner, or in Nvidia Inspector, or in both set additional mV ie. +25mV)
Now I have the same voltage.
No doubt I'm thinking wrong that VDDC will increase with this "Board power target", but well hey. I've been named few times Hands that Fail for a reason.









And all that because of some curious artifacts happenning in games or driver crashes (seems to depend on PCs mood, but some time after artifacts it dies too). Ie. BF4 works fine and suddenly I get rekt by driver crash (power usage around 50-80%). Watch Dogs mostly get some single vertexes shifted location making spikes coming out of objects/people, sometimes some texture artifacts and later driver dies (power usage around 60-103%).
When I downclocked memory (since gpu didn't took a hint that I'm downclocking it and stayed at 1045mhz) to around 2754mhz gaming became possible (yet still sometimes I get driver is dead, gotta reset system, which I workaround via running game in borderless). And power usage doesn't really change (2 -5% less isn't really much).
I'm also certain it's not psu's fault since I had gtx 480 before and when played some new games psu started heating harder than gpu of this 480 and then shutted down until cooled down. Now I have new one (I changed my psu via rma when changed to gtx 660) and it's warm, but not boiling the water 2m away from it ;P

If it matters. It's MSI Twin Frozr III GTX 660 and PSU Logic 600w (in fact it's 580w, 600w is it's temporary max).

I don't know if post similar to this one is here already, but reading 600 pages is a little too much for my raging soul ;P

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I really tried to update my bios with unlocking the voltages, but got in result gpu-z not detecting my gpu. Windows device manager said that it detected my 660 but turned it off for some reason (when trying to turn it on screen goes black and only restart is salvation).
> So I've tried bios I had previously with unlocked voltages and got same result.
> 
> In the end I learned that I can set to default bios (no unlocks) or updated bios (still no unlocks) to get my gpu working.
> And from what I read in bios descriptions it should increase power consumption of my graphic card (what should quarantee stability), but no. Still same consumption.
> 
> BiOS version I had on my gpu (was downloaded from techPowerUp, because I couldn't export it from my graphic card).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
> Version: 80.06.10.00.15
> GK106 P2030 SKU 0 VGA BIOS
> MSINV287MH.200
> Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
> GK106 Board - 20300000
> Board power target: 115.0 W
> Board power limit: 126.5 W, -50%, +10%
> Boost clocks P0 Boost: 1097.50 MHz
> P0 Base: 1032.50 MHz
> Performance Level 0 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
> Performance Level 1 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
> Performance Level 2 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> Performance Level 3 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> 
> Newer BiOS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
> Version: 80.06.28.00.39
> GK106 P2030 SKU 0 VGA BIOS
> MSINV287MH.201
> Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
> GK106 Board - 20300000
> Board power target: 124.0 W
> Board power limit: 148.5 W, -54%, +20%
> Boost clocks P0 Boost: 1097.50 MHz
> P0 Base: 1032.50 MHz
> Performance Level 0 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
> Performance Level 1 Core Clk: 324.00 MHz Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
> Performance Level 2 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> Performance Level 3 Core Clk: 549.00 MHz Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> 
> I've checked in gpu-z and I previously had 1.075V max (even when in MSI Afterburner, or in Nvidia Inspector, or in both set additional mV ie. +25mV)
> Now I have the same voltage.
> No doubt I'm thinking wrong that VDDC will increase with this "Board power target", but well hey. I've been named few times Hands that Fail for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all that because of some curious artifacts happenning in games or driver crashes (seems to depend on PCs mood, but some time after artifacts it dies too). Ie. BF4 works fine and suddenly I get rekt by driver crash (power usage around 50-80%). Watch Dogs mostly get some single vertexes shifted location making spikes coming out of objects/people, sometimes some texture artifacts and later driver dies (power usage around 60-103%).
> When I downclocked memory (since gpu didn't took a hint that I'm downclocking it and stayed at 1045mhz) to around 2754mhz gaming became possible (yet still sometimes I get driver is dead, gotta reset system, which I workaround via running game in borderless). And power usage doesn't really change (2 -5% less isn't really much).
> I'm also certain it's not psu's fault since I had gtx 480 before and when played some new games psu started heating harder than gpu of this 480 and then shutted down until cooled down. Now I have new one (I changed my psu via rma when changed to gtx 660) and it's warm, but not boiling the water 2m away from it ;P
> 
> If it matters. It's MSI Twin Frozr III GTX 660 and PSU Logic 600w (in fact it's 580w, 600w is it's temporary max).
> 
> I don't know if post similar to this one is here already, but reading 600 pages is a little too much for my raging soul ;P
> 
> Thanks in advance.


first thing first after the first flash did you clean install the driver? also try a previous driver version. this may help with stability. then we must verify that that bios is for your card memory type and all.


----------



## Hiddenus

I reinstalled drivers, yes. Actually I even downgraded them from newest 347.09 to 344.65 (most stable driver version for me at the moment) yet Windows still remained stupid...
For now I'm on this new BIOS and I think it maybe increased the power usage of graphic card afterall, because I don't get so high Power % on my OnScreenDisplay (monitored via RivaTuner and Afterburner) and for now none of games crashed/gone mad yet. But I'm not sure if it's because I've set clocks to 999mhz and 2748mhz +120% power limit or it's just works because of bios... I have to restart system and check this out. Too bad I can't watch the gpu stats when playing, because turning on Afterburner (for those stats) automaticly turns on the downclock too.









It is for my graphic card.
GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
10DE is nVidia's Vector ID
0x11C0 is device ID

Also I saw there it's for different versions of GTX 660 on the site I've got those BIOSes and I choose those which had mark Twin Frozr III on it, other I skipped, because I know it's like putting engine from one Ford to another version of Ford.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> I reinstalled drivers, yes. Actually I even downgraded them from newest 347.09 to 344.65 (most stable driver version for me at the moment) yet Windows still remained stupid...
> For now I'm on this new BIOS and I think it maybe increased the power usage of graphic card afterall, because I don't get so high Power % on my OnScreenDisplay (monitored via RivaTuner and Afterburner) and for now none of games crashed/gone mad yet. But I'm not sure if it's because I've set clocks to 999mhz and 2748mhz +120% power limit or it's just works because of bios... I have to restart system and check this out. Too bad I can't watch the gpu stats when playing, because turning on Afterburner (for those stats) automaticly turns on the downclock too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for my graphic card.
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x11C0
> 10DE is nVidia's Vector ID
> 0x11C0 is device ID
> 
> Also I saw there it's for different versions of GTX 660 on the site I've got those BIOSes and I choose those which had mark Twin Frozr III on it, other I skipped, because I know it's like putting engine from one Ford to another version of Ford.


you still need your pcie subsystem number. this can be found when using the nvflash commands to flash and remove protections. even might show up on a list command. nvflash --list will show device and its details. then when about to flash a bios yu will see nvflash compare the card and the bios and you have a choice to decide or not whether you flash the bios or not. However when it says pcie subsystem mismatch you have a revision that is different from the current cards version and board id mismatch means thats not nowhere near your cards bios.


----------



## Hiddenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you still need your pcie subsystem number. this can be found when using the nvflash commands to flash and remove protections. even might show up on a list command. nvflash --list will show device and its details. then when about to flash a bios yu will see nvflash compare the card and the bios and you have a choice to decide or not whether you flash the bios or not. However when it says pcie subsystem mismatch you have a revision that is different from the current cards version and board id mismatch means thats not nowhere near your cards bios.


When I was flashing new bios on my gpu I wrote _nvflash MSI.GTX660.2048.130318.rom_ so if anything would be wrong it would point it out. And there wasn't such thing. Besides, as I said. I managed to flash this new bios.
The thing is just I'm unable to flash first bios or this new one with unlocked voltages which unlocks this kgb program. Only "unlocked" bioses forces me to basic video adapter after restart etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you still need your pcie subsystem number. this can be found when using the nvflash commands to flash and remove protections. even might show up on a list command. nvflash --list will show device and its details. then when about to flash a bios yu will see nvflash compare the card and the bios and you have a choice to decide or not whether you flash the bios or not. However when it says pcie subsystem mismatch you have a revision that is different from the current cards version and board id mismatch means thats not nowhere near your cards bios.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was flashing new bios on my gpu I wrote _nvflash MSI.GTX660.2048.130318.rom_ so if anything would be wrong it would point it out. And there wasn't such thing. Besides, as I said. I managed to flash this new bios.
> The thing is just I'm unable to flash first bios or this new one with unlocked voltages which unlocks this kgb program. Only "unlocked" bioses forces me to basic video adapter after restart etc.
Click to expand...

i see so your card does not like kgb's mod. I dont think many people like that kgb program as it barely works. It also may not like higher voltages.


----------



## Hiddenus

I continued my research on my gpu and now it works fine. Had few crashes, but I've set power limit to 115% and now it works like a charm. It doesn't even heatup too much.
Strange thing is I noticed was that power usage was dropping in Watch Dogs to 30-40% when I had fps drops, but if I'm thinking correctly it's because of bad optimalization of game engine and CPU was bottlenecking.

I must somewhat thanks OP for this thread, because only here I found reasonable nvflash (everywhere else I looked I've got version which was crashing whenever I wanted to do any operation) and step by step tutorial to how to make it work.

Thank you very much. I hope this happines isn't too soon.









Edit.
Was too soon... But takes alot more punishment before dying.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> I continued my research on my gpu and now it works fine. Had few crashes, but I've set power limit to 115% and now it works like a charm. It doesn't even heatup too much.
> Strange thing is I noticed was that power usage was dropping in Watch Dogs to 30-40% when I had fps drops, but if I'm thinking correctly it's because of bad optimalization of game engine and CPU was bottlenecking.
> 
> I must somewhat thanks OP for this thread, because only here I found reasonable nvflash (everywhere else I looked I've got version which was crashing whenever I wanted to do any operation) and step by step tutorial to how to make it work.
> 
> Thank you very much. I hope this happines isn't too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> Was too soon... But takes alot more punishment before dying.


if you want a full mod be sure to look here in recent pages and talk to me as i'm sure i can help you out with the full mod hopefully


----------



## Hiddenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you want a full mod be sure to look here in recent pages and talk to me as i'm sure i can help you out with the full mod hopefully


Thank you.







I'm curious if it's common for MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III factory overclocks causing artifacts/driver crashes. Because now I'm unsure if should I do RMA when I'll get 970 (2gb isn't enough when it comes to rendering stuff in blender/3ds







) or sell it as it is. Afterall if I send it back to shop from which I bought it they'd have to play the games to see it since in FurMark or 3DMark I get no issues.

Strange thing is that it one time takes 3h of heavy load from WD or BF4 and in another time it goes artifacts after 2 minutes and then crash in next minute or instantly crashes driver. I remember I played on it BF3 without problems (remember, because I stopped playing it 3 months ago in the name of bf4) and not even downclocked. I had some issues with Euro Truck Simulator 2 and Batman Arkham Origins with getting spikes coming out from characters (rare and random, in ETS2 it started to appear more often), but didn't bothered too much about it.

As for now when WD crash my driver I'm unable to run any game in fullscreen, but when I go windowed/borderless mode it works, but clocks are ~500mhz 3000mhz instead ~1000mhz 3000mhz so I get less fps. That I overwrite via forced state and clocks in Nvidia Inspector.

As for now I have my 660 locked on state P2 with 993mhz 2975mhz (state P0, which is about boosts I've set -8mhz and -25mhz and increased voltage for 25mV) and didn't get any issues yet.
I guess that gpu's clocks are located in bios, but I think I won't be able to make such bios which will set gpu to stable clocks.

Hm... I guess I should just start the whole new thread with full description of issues, what I did, which solutions would satisfy me etc.









Edit.
Strange thing. I didn't turn on the Afterburner and played game for a while and got no issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you want a full mod be sure to look here in recent pages and talk to me as i'm sure i can help you out with the full mod hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if it's common for MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III factory overclocks causing artifacts/driver crashes. Because now I'm unsure if should I do RMA when I'll get 970 (2gb isn't enough when it comes to rendering stuff in blender/3ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or sell it as it is. Afterall if I send it back to shop from which I bought it they'd have to play the games to see it since in FurMark or 3DMark I get no issues.
> 
> Strange thing is that it one time takes 3h of heavy load from WD or BF4 and in another time it goes artifacts after 2 minutes and then crash in next minute or instantly crashes driver. I remember I played on it BF3 without problems (remember, because I stopped playing it 3 months ago in the name of bf4) and not even downclocked. I had some issues with Euro Truck Simulator 2 and Batman Arkham Origins with getting spikes coming out from characters (rare and random, in ETS2 it started to appear more often), but didn't bothered too much about it.
> 
> As for now when WD crash my driver I'm unable to run any game in fullscreen, but when I go windowed/borderless mode it works, but clocks are ~500mhz 3000mhz instead ~1000mhz 3000mhz so I get less fps. That I overwrite via forced state and clocks in Nvidia Inspector.
> 
> As for now I have my 660 locked on state P2 with 993mhz 2975mhz (state P0, which is about boosts I've set -8mhz and -25mhz and increased voltage for 25mV) and didn't get any issues yet.
> I guess that gpu's clocks are located in bios, but I think I won't be able to make such bios which will set gpu to stable clocks.
> 
> Hm... I guess I should just start the whole new thread with full description of issues, what I did, which solutions would satisfy me etc.
Click to expand...

honestly the 970 is tons better and when you have a choice between the 2 i would say get the 970 as it will be less money spent in the long run.


----------



## Hiddenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> honestly the 970 is tons better and when you have a choice between the 2 i would say get the 970 as it will be less money spent in the long run.


I know it's better, that's why I'm going to buy it.








But now I'll be able to sell this 660 with price of 3 months used, fully operating graphic card instead of 3 months used, "if you know how to make it work properly" xD

I'm waiting now for money to buy this 970, but I'm curious should I choose palit or gigabyte. I'll pay for them same price, but I'm worried if my 580w psu will handle it (well it's more sure to handle it than handle gtx 770 which I wanted to buy instead).

The issues in games I had after bios update in that 660 were from Afterburner. Kinda suprised me, but for now I can't render in Blender Cycles, 'cuz I got artifacts there, well... I think I can wait those few days with rendering. ;D


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> honestly the 970 is tons better and when you have a choice between the 2 i would say get the 970 as it will be less money spent in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's better, that's why I'm going to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'll be able to sell this 660 with price of 3 months used, fully operating graphic card instead of 3 months used, "if you know how to make it work properly" xD
> 
> I'm waiting now for money to buy this 970, but I'm curious should I choose palit or gigabyte. I'll pay for them same price, but I'm worried if my 580w psu will handle it (well it's more sure to handle it than handle gtx 770 which I wanted to buy instead).
> 
> The issues in games I had after bios update in that 660 were from Afterburner. Kinda suprised me, but for now I can't render in Blender Cycles, 'cuz I got artifacts there, well... I think I can wait those few days with rendering. ;D
Click to expand...

from palit it seems is really good but gigabyte is a heavy weight seller. i would go with the gigabyte


----------



## KRAAG

Hello, just dropped in to say my fan has died on my Zotac GTX 660 Synergy after about 6 months of regular use with a modded bios - the only mod was enabling 100% fan speed









Now looking for a replacement fan... FD7010H12S


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Hello, just dropped in to say my fan has died on my Zotac GTX 660 Synergy after about 6 months of regular use with a modded bios - the only mod was enabling 100% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looking for a replacement fan... FD7010H12S


you didn't run it at 100% the whole time did you?


----------



## KRAAG

No, it was on an automatic fan curve, it worked fine for about 6 months then one day I noticed temps a little too toasty and the fan was stopped.

It still spins if the card is taken out of idle state like when playing a game, but when the card enters idle the fan stops straight away.


----------



## KRAAG

I'm thinking it may be why the stock bios has the fan limited to 74% ? Heat dissipation is still optimal, this allows manufacturer to get away with installing a cheap-ass fan?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> I'm thinking it may be why the stock bios has the fan limited to 74% ? Heat dissipation is still optimal, this allows manufacturer to get away with installing a cheap-ass fan?


yeah probably so as higher rated cards fans last longer i always wondered why the 660 fans seemed to be the main one limited.


----------



## KRAAG

Any tips on reasonably priced aftermarket cooling options for a 660? Now would be the perfect time...


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Any tips on reasonably priced aftermarket cooling options for a 660? Now would be the perfect time...


If you dont have valid warranty, and chance to rma it, i think you should look at arctic cooling accelero series to find out which one of them fits your budget, as almost all of them are compatible with gtx660.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Any tips on reasonably priced aftermarket cooling options for a 660? Now would be the perfect time...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Any tips on reasonably priced aftermarket cooling options for a 660? Now would be the perfect time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont have valid warranty, and chance to rma it, i think you should look at arctic cooling accelero series to find out which one of them fits your budget, as almost all of them are compatible with gtx660.
Click to expand...

agreed the reviews on those things are awesome. bulky but awesome.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Or there is cheaper option. Do what i did, replace fans on stock heat sink for your preferred 92-120mm fans. I did that with arctic f12 fans on both my 660s before they were watercooled and the noise compared to gigabyte windforce fans dropped significantly. Also the temps were about 10°C lower. All you need are some fans, specific fan connector to plug them directly to gpu, or just use mobo fan headers and bind those fan speeds to gpu temps, and lastly some zip ties.

For this mod as i mentioned i used arctic f12 fans, but resoldered connectors on them for some i found at my work that matched those on gigabyte boards.

As you can see, you can do this for less than 10 bucks, but i would suggest higher quality bearing fans, as i guess they will be placed horizontaly, which is not suggested for sleeve bearing fans.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Or there is cheaper option. Do what i did, replace fans on stock heat sink for your preferred 92-120mm fans. I did that with arctic f12 fans on both my 660s before they were watercooled and the noise compared to gigabyte windforce fans dropped significantly. Also the temps were about 10°C lower. All you need are some fans, specific fan connector to plug them directly to gpu, or just use mobo fan headers and bind those fan speeds to gpu temps, and lastly some zip ties.
> 
> For this mod as i mentioned i used arctic f12 fans, but resoldered connectors on them for some i found at my work that matched those on gigabyte boards.
> 
> As you can see, you can do this for less than 10 bucks, but i would suggest higher quality bearing fans, as i guess they will be placed horizontaly, which is not suggested for sleeve bearing fans.


lol the whole time i read it i was thinking yes zipties before i even got to the ziptie part.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Anyone been getting really bad display driver problems?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I can post some photos of that contraption tomorrow as i will be disassembling it to rma the cards. Luckily I didn't find anywhere on gigabyte websites that removing heat sinks voids the warranty, especially when I was asking their tech support almost year ago about higher temps, they suggested to apply new thermal compound.







and yes, zip ties ftw, it took some work to arrange two 120mm fans on angled heat sink to be correctly off center.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Anyone been getting really bad display driver problems?


If its the latest driver roll back a version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I can post some photos of that contraption tomorrow as i will be disassembling it to rma the cards. Luckily I didn't find anywhere on gigabyte websites that removing heat sinks voids the warranty, especially when I was asking their tech support almost year ago about higher temps, they suggested to apply new thermal compound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, zip ties ftw, it took some work to arrange two 120mm fans on angled heat sink to be correctly off center.


originally i wanted to try twine but its too coarse and flammable. I never had a fan die on me but i was waiting for it lol.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If its the latest driver roll back a version


no dice. driver wipes and three previous drivers along with 3 clean installs of windows.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If its the latest driver roll back a version
> 
> 
> 
> no dice. driver wipes and three previous drivers along with 3 clean installs of windows.
Click to expand...

then lower the oc and the voltage and check psu.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then lower the oc and the voltage and check psu.


Ok I'll put that on the list. I tried to lower the overclock previously but the drivers might have already been jacked up. I'm gonna look for the stock drivers. Its been a while since I've had to troubleshoot so I'm a little rusty. I appreciate the input.


----------



## KRAAG

Thanks for all the replies re. cooling my gtx660 - the accelero mono is currently on top of my list at around $60 delivered... I do have the extended 5 year Zotac warranty (a big reason I went for this card) so I might just end up RMAing it - although I can see that costing at least $30 in shipping charges overseas - I would probably be better off just buying the Mono cooler anyway.


----------



## JamesObZ

Hi guys,

I have 2x MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozer III in SLI

Ok so i followed the instructions on this thread to do the BIOS mod to allow me to go up to 1.2V on the GTX 660. It was successful, however when i loaded up EVGA Precision X and ran Heaven 4 on default settings with no adjustments to the GPU clock offset or the MEM clock offset or anything else, i crashed out after the 3rd scene.

Looking at the Precision X graphs my it is saying my GPU clock Mhz is running at 1250!? - How is this so when in GPU-Z it says its running at its default 1033mhz.
Can someone please explain why this value has changed without me adjusting it.

Image to see:


djthrottleboi
I see you are the main man here! - I have attached my current GPU BIOS, please could you mod mine?
I am running these in SLI, not sure if that makes a difference?

660.zip 56k .zip file


Would be most appreciated!

Cheers,
James


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 2x MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozer III in SLI
> 
> Ok so i followed the instructions on this thread to do the BIOS mod to allow me to go up to 1.2V on the GTX 660. It was successful, however when i loaded up EVGA Precision X and ran Heaven 4 on default settings with no adjustments to the GPU clock offset or the MEM clock offset or anything else, i crashed out after the 3rd scene.
> 
> Looking at the Precision X graphs my it is saying my GPU clock Mhz is running at 1250!? - How is this so when in GPU-Z it says its running at its default 1033mhz.
> Can someone please explain why this value has changed without me adjusting it.
> 
> Image to see:
> 
> 
> djthrottleboi
> I see you are the main man here! - I have attached my current GPU BIOS, please could you mod mine?
> I am running these in SLI, not sure if that makes a difference?
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Would be most appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> James


can i have the bios from both cards and named? I always feel that its best to use each cards own bios. less potential conflicts


----------



## JamesObZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can i have the bios from both cards and named? I always feel that its best to use each cards own bios. less potential conflicts


Please can you explain how i do this with 2 cards?

I have gone into GPU-Z - and can see an option to display the different cards, but the information displayed is the same. If i download the BIOS they are both the exact same file (attached)

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks,
James


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Please can you explain how i do this with 2 cards?
> 
> I have gone into GPU-Z - and can see an option to display the different cards, but the information displayed is the same. If i download the BIOS they are both the exact same file (attached)
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> James


If you can change the name of bios when exporting it from gpu, simply add "_01" and "_02" at the end of that name accordingly. If not, save one, rename it, and then save the other one.
I havent done it in a while so i dont remember the options exactly.

BTW, today i dropped both 660s and my CX750M psu at the retailer for rma. Now we wait. As the options of ending the case, they stated: repair, replace.
So i guess, that with the psu they will just swap that rattling fan or replace the whole unit and about the GPUs i dont think that they will be able to repair them, so they will most likely just give me pair of brand new 660s.


----------



## JamesObZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> If you can change the name of bios when exporting it from gpu, simply add "_01" and "_02" at the end of that name accordingly. If not, save one, rename it, and then save the other one.
> I havent done it in a while so i dont remember the options exactly.


I dont have an issue sending two different BIOS files and renaming them, my confusion was that two separate files were requested and i see that both GFX cards use exactly the same BIOS.

If i get each BIOS downloaded they are exactly the same size file so they are both using the same 1, which is why i didn't understand why 2 files were required. Confused!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can i have the bios from both cards and named? I always feel that its best to use each cards own bios. less potential conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you explain how i do this with 2 cards?
> 
> I have gone into GPU-Z - and can see an option to display the different cards, but the information displayed is the same. If i download the BIOS they are both the exact same file (attached)
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> James
Click to expand...

 newmod.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> I dont have an issue sending two different BIOS files and renaming them, my confusion was that two separate files were requested and i see that both GFX cards use exactly the same BIOS.
> 
> If i get each BIOS downloaded they are exactly the same size file so they are both using the same 1, which is why i didn't understand why 2 files were required. Confused!


I understood it from what djthrottleboi told me, that there may be some little differences in configs of those cards and that it is just better to always use bios directly from that exact card.

I am not sure if it is related, but my two cards, although identical, were running with about 5-20 Mhz core difference.


----------



## JamesObZ

djthrottleboi,

Thanks so much for taking the time out to mod my BIOS.
Please can you let me know what you actually did in terms of the modification?

Looking at Precision X graphs and running Heaven 4 i cannot see any difference over your BIOS mod and the one I used on the first page of this thread. What is meant to be the difference?

I also notice that my default core clock speed is still set to 1254mhz after performing the initial BIOS modificatiopn on the first page, firstly why is this now the default yet and why does GPU-Z not show the difference? Secondly how can this be reverted back to default.

I did the BIOS mod on the first page initially simply because i wanted the extra voltage allowance and the option to use 170% on the power target. It now seems i am stuck with a default clock speed of 1254mhz unless i make the effort to underclock.

Thanks,
James


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> I dont have an issue sending two different BIOS files and renaming them, my confusion was that two separate files were requested and i see that both GFX cards use exactly the same BIOS.
> 
> If i get each BIOS downloaded they are exactly the same size file so they are both using the same 1, which is why i didn't understand why 2 files were required. Confused!
> 
> 
> 
> I understood it from what djthrottleboi told me, that there may be some little differences in configs of those cards and that it is just better to always use bios directly from that exact card.
> 
> I am not sure if it is related, but my two cards, although identical, were running with about 5-20 Mhz core difference.
Click to expand...

exactly. many things could be different memory timings, type, revisions and more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> djthrottleboi,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time out to mod my BIOS.
> Please can you let me know what you actually did in terms of the modification?
> 
> Looking at Precision X graphs and running Heaven 4 i cannot see any difference over your BIOS mod and the one I used on the first page of this thread. What is meant to be the difference?
> 
> I also notice that my default core clock speed is still set to 1254mhz after performing the initial BIOS modificatiopn on the first page, firstly why is this now the default yet and why does GPU-Z not show the difference? Secondly how can this be reverted back to default.
> 
> I did the BIOS mod on the first page initially simply because i wanted the extra voltage allowance and the option to use 170% on the power target. It now seems i am stuck with a default clock speed of 1254mhz unless i make the effort to underclock.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


your speed is not the same if you flashed my bios as i limited the core to 1202MHz also9 your power target should be stuck at 100% in PX. you should be flashing newmod.rom


----------



## JamesObZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your speed is not the same if you flashed my bios as i limited the core to 1202MHz also9 your power target should be stuck at 100% in PX. you should be flashing newmod.rom


My error, after flashing your ROM i forgot to restart before testing so the changes hadn't take effect. It's working now.

May i ask why you capped the power target to 100% where as the other mod had it unlocked to 170% What is the advantage of not running higher?
I am new to overclocking so would be interested to hear your thoughts. Also why are we running the the clock at 1200mhz by default and not leaving the default setting alone and just advising to run it at 1200mhz or so? I dont understand why GPU-Z thinks it is running at 1150mhz either?

Another perhaps unrelated thing i keep noticing is that when running the Heaven benchmark i know that my default settings average around 44FPS. But 9/10 times i run the test it almost doesn't stress my card totally, it ends up being 6 or so FPS lower and temps on my card don't quite reach as high? What is causing this loss of performance?

I thought maybe it was because on some of the tests i maybe had chrome running in the background consuming some extra memory, but from what i can see all tests are run under the same conditions.

Sorry for all the questions, just keen to hear from the experts.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your speed is not the same if you flashed my bios as i limited the core to 1202MHz also9 your power target should be stuck at 100% in PX. you should be flashing newmod.rom
> 
> 
> 
> My error, after flashing your ROM i forgot to restart before testing so the changes hadn't take effect. It's working now.
> 
> May i ask why you capped the power target to 100% where as the other mod had it unlocked to 170% What is the advantage of not running higher?
> I am new to overclocking so would be interested to hear your thoughts. Also why are we running the the clock at 1200mhz by default and not leaving the default setting alone and just advising to run it at 1200mhz or so? I dont understand why GPU-Z thinks it is running at 1150mhz either?
> 
> Another perhaps unrelated thing i keep noticing is that when running the Heaven benchmark i know that my default settings average around 44FPS. But 9/10 times i run the test it almost doesn't stress my card totally, it ends up being 6 or so FPS lower and temps on my card don't quite reach as high? What is causing this loss of performance?
> 
> I thought maybe it was because on some of the tests i maybe had chrome running in the background consuming some extra memory, but from what i can see all tests are run under the same conditions.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just keen to hear from the experts.
Click to expand...

Because like the other mod i unlocked your power target but instead of allowing you to raise it to 170% i raised it to 225% and locked it. If the card needs it it will use it but if not it won't and so i locked it as its one less variable to worry about while overclocking. 1150 is your new default clock. it will boost up to 1202MHz but i capped it for stability reasons. you can oc past this limitation yourself however and when you find a stability point i can later adjust iit however when 660's get past 1228MHz they tend to become unstable and with sli high clocks are even more tricky so i set a nice bae of 1150 with a boost max of 1202MHz. Also if you are on the latest gpu driver clean install it or roll back to a previous version because it will negatively affect performance after a flash if not at least clean installed.


----------



## mouacyk

Been following this and wanted to squeeze the remaining drops out of my Asus 660's before Big Maxwell drops. Yo djthrottleboi -- can you please mod these bios'es? Thanks.

GK106.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

hynixnewmod.zip 225k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Been following this and wanted to squeeze the remaining drops out of my Asus 660's before Big Maxwell drops. Yo djthrottleboi -- can you please mod these bios'es? Thanks.
> 
> GK106.zip 113k .zip file


here ya go.


----------



## MillerLite1314

As of right now the driver crashes appear to be linked to the battle.net launcher as that was the only thing i changed after another clean wipe of windows 8.1. I moved the launcher back to my games drive from my ssd and havent had a problem since. The launcher has been getting errors a lot and i think it may have been connected somehow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> As of right now the driver crashes appear to be linked to the battle.net launcher as that was the only thing i changed after another clean wipe of windows 8.1. I moved the launcher back to my games drive from my ssd and havent had a problem since. The launcher has been getting errors a lot and i think it may have been connected somehow.


yeah hearstone has been really buggy as well lately. but it may be that launcher because its open in the background


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah hearstone has been really buggy as well lately. but it may be that launcher because its open in the background


I was able to catch the launcher crash messages a few times right before or as my pc was beginning to crash. Right now I'm running Diablo maxed with DSR and not dipping below 80fps unless I'm running slacker and in the middle of a huge mob with 3 other party members dealing massive visual effects and physics. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know if i catch anything. BTW my cards are unlocked running 1202 clocks and my 3570k is stock right now until i can re overclock it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah hearstone has been really buggy as well lately. but it may be that launcher because its open in the background
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to catch the launcher crash messages a few times right before or as my pc was beginning to crash. Right now I'm running Diablo maxed with DSR and not dipping below 80fps unless I'm running slacker and in the middle of a huge mob with 3 other party members dealing massive visual effects and physics. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know if i catch anything. BTW my cards are unlocked running 1202 clocks and my 3570k is stock right now until i can re overclock it.
Click to expand...

cool keep me updated.


----------



## JamesObZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Because like the other mod i unlocked your power target but instead of allowing you to raise it to 170% i raised it to 225% and locked it. If the card needs it it will use it but if not it won't and so i locked it as its one less variable to worry about while overclocking. 1150 is your new default clock. it will boost up to 1202MHz but i capped it for stability reasons. you can oc past this limitation yourself however and when you find a stability point i can later adjust iit however when 660's get past 1228MHz they tend to become unstable and with sli high clocks are even more tricky so i set a nice bae of 1150 with a boost max of 1202MHz. Also if you are on the latest gpu driver clean install it or roll back to a previous version because it will negatively affect performance after a flash if not at least clean installed.


Thanks for the info! To let you know, I have now managed to keep the clock at 1202mhz and raise the memory up 400mhz and can successfully run a few loops of Heaven 4 which is great.
Is this enough to call it stable and not crash within games? I would assume so since games aren't as stressful?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Because like the other mod i unlocked your power target but instead of allowing you to raise it to 170% i raised it to 225% and locked it. If the card needs it it will use it but if not it won't and so i locked it as its one less variable to worry about while overclocking. 1150 is your new default clock. it will boost up to 1202MHz but i capped it for stability reasons. you can oc past this limitation yourself however and when you find a stability point i can later adjust iit however when 660's get past 1228MHz they tend to become unstable and with sli high clocks are even more tricky so i set a nice bae of 1150 with a boost max of 1202MHz. Also if you are on the latest gpu driver clean install it or roll back to a previous version because it will negatively affect performance after a flash if not at least clean installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! To let you know, I have now managed to keep the clock at 1202mhz and raise the memory up 400mhz and can successfully run a few loops of Heaven 4 which is great.
> Is this enough to call it stable and not crash within games? I would assume so since games aren't as stressful?
Click to expand...

you hit the sweet spot. A important factor in oc'ing is finding something you are comfortable with.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hynixnewmod.zip 225k .zip file
> 
> here ya go.


Before the unlock, I was able to hit 1175MHz core and 6608MHz Memory in SLI and game in BF4 and do a bunch of benchmarks. Hoping to hit 1200+Mhz with the unlock later tonight. Thanks again, and I will post before/after 3dmark and firestrike scores.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hynixnewmod.zip 225k .zip file
> 
> here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the unlock, I was able to hit 1175MHz core and 6608MHz Memory in SLI and game in BF4 and do a bunch of benchmarks. Hoping to hit 1200+Mhz with the unlock later tonight. Thanks again, and I will post before/after 3dmark and firestrike scores.
Click to expand...

i capped boost at 1202MHz so you will have to manually oc past that limit to see how good it works as 660's tend to not be stable when the core is higher than 1228MHz.


----------



## mouacyk

With everything at default, but fan set to 70%, I'm observing the following when stressing in FireStrike (combined test on loop):

So my top card maxes at 62C (68C VRM), but I see throttling down to 1162 from 1202 from time to time, but bottom card (cooler by about 5C) stays at 1202MHz constantly. What could be happening with the top card? Is it possibly throttling due to not liking the higher voltage? If so, I will try -MHz on the core.

I have "Prefer Maximum Power" in NVidia settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> With everything at default, but fan set to 70%, I'm observing the following when stressing in FireStrike (combined test on loop):
> 
> So my top card maxes at 62C (68C VRM), but I see throttling down to 1162 from 1202 from time to time, but bottom card (cooler by about 5C) stays at 1202MHz constantly. What could be happening with the top card? Is it possibly throttling due to not liking the higher voltage? If so, I will try -MHz on the core.
> 
> I have "Prefer Maximum Power" in NVidia settings.


if its low asic then it wants more power. first however try clean installing the driver.


----------



## Grayist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if its low asic then it wants more power. first however try clean installing the driver.


Hi, I'm sorry to bother but I see that you're a productive member of the community who's trying to help potatoes such as myself.

So to sum up my problems...

I got up to Step 4 and restarted my PC.

My display driver is now borked and the resolution is down scaled in my monitor (black lines around my display).

I've tried the following:

- Uninstalling (with CCleaner)/Reinstalling nVidia drivers (both current and the ones provided on my graphics card CD)
- Running my ASUS CD and reinstalling everything
- Uninstall Display Adapter through Device Manager

But I've yet to come to a solution.

Please answer quickly if possible.. I really hate staying in a small screen. The best I could do to remedy the issue was to set everything to 1920x1080... But the black bars are still there.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if its low asic then it wants more power. first however try clean installing the driver.


That top card is the higher ASIC of the two: 72.6
Bottom that never throttles Core has ASIC of: 69.6

I will clean drivers and re-install now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if its low asic then it wants more power. first however try clean installing the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> That top card is the higher ASIC of the two: 72.6
> Bottom that never throttles Core has ASIC of: 69.6
> 
> I will clean drivers and re-install now.
Click to expand...

maybe maybe the card hit its limit as the 1200's usually are the 660's end


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe maybe the card hit its limit as the 1200's usually are the 660's end


Driver's cleaned. Running the top card alone by itself still throttles and undervolts occassionally, with temps well below 70C. Kind of disappointing that a higher ASIC card would throttle and the lower ASIC card doesn't. Anyway, thanks for your help.

Edit: This is a success, gain some improvements by going from 1175/6608 at 1.15v to 1202/6608 at 1.212v. It is game stable in BF4. Still testing beyond 1202, because 1215 seems mostly stable.

Top is 3DMark. Bottom is Firestrike.


----------



## Grayist

Hey everyone - Relatively new here and could use some help (sorry for the double-post!)
--

I got up to Step 4 and restarted my PC.

My *display driver* is now _borked_ and the *resolution* is down scaled in my monitor (_black lines around my display_).

I've tried the following:

- Uninstalling (with CCleaner)/Reinstalling nVidia drivers (both current and the ones provided on my graphics card CD)
- Running my ASUS CD and reinstalling everything
- Uninstall Display Adapter through Device Manager

But I've _yet_ to come to a solution.

Please answer quickly if possible.. I really hate staying in a small screen. The best I could do to remedy the issue was to set everything to 1920x1080... But the black bars are still there.

//*Edit*:

Not sure if this is going to work but downloading newest version of my BIOS as we speak.

//*Edit2*:

It did not work, unfortunately. Is there anyone here who could assist me please?


----------



## Hiddenus

Perhaps your gpu dislike unlocked voltages same as my 660. Perhaps download newest bios fitting to your gpu (best if you give us full title of this 660 you have. Ie. I have MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III maybe I'll find proper bios) and without unlocking the voltages upload it into your graphic card.
I also couldn't install unlocked bios, only unmoddified could get in.


----------



## Grayist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Perhaps your gpu dislike unlocked voltages same as my 660. Perhaps download newest bios fitting to your gpu (best if you give us full title of this 660 you have. Ie. I have MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III maybe I'll find proper bios) and without unlocking the voltages upload it into your graphic card.
> I also couldn't install unlocked bios, only unmoddified could get in.


I had just fixed my resolution back, thanks!

Did you manage to get this to work at all?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe maybe the card hit its limit as the 1200's usually are the 660's end
> 
> 
> 
> Driver's cleaned. Running the top card alone by itself still throttles and undervolts occassionally, with temps well below 70C. Kind of disappointing that a higher ASIC card would throttle and the lower ASIC card doesn't. Anyway, thanks for your help.
> 
> Edit: This is a success, gain some improvements by going from 1175/6608 at 1.15v to 1202/6608 at 1.212v. It is game stable in BF4. Still testing beyond 1202, because 1215 seems mostly stable.
> 
> Top is 3DMark. Bottom is Firestrike.
Click to expand...

Glad I could be of service. Let me know if anthing else needs touching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grayist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Perhaps your gpu dislike unlocked voltages same as my 660. Perhaps download newest bios fitting to your gpu (best if you give us full title of this 660 you have. Ie. I have MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III maybe I'll find proper bios) and without unlocking the voltages upload it into your graphic card.
> I also couldn't install unlocked bios, only unmoddified could get in.
> 
> 
> 
> I had just fixed my resolution back, thanks!
> 
> Did you manage to get this to work at all?
Click to expand...

Yes when manually modded by a person and not modded by KGB.


----------



## FraMasZ

Hello, can anyone gime a BIOS edited version of 660 gigabyte please?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> Hello, can anyone gime a BIOS edited version of 660 gigabyte please?


Upload here your bios, thats how it usualy works.


----------



## FraMasZ

GK106.zip 121k .zip file


Here we go


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Now we wait for his majesty djthrottleboi, because he is the one who is doing all the work on custom bioses.


----------



## djthrottleboi

in linux right now but will be rebooting to windows in 10 minutes check this post for the bios.


----------



## FraMasZ

I need to search for bios in this loooooong thread? :O It's 600 pages







can u upload it right here again please?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> I need to search for bios in this loooooong thread? :O It's 600 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u upload it right here again please?


I think that he meant it like that he will reboot and then take a look at the bios you posted.


----------



## FraMasZ

Ohh nice







bad english


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> Ohh nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad english


i had a emergency and now i'm trying to add windows back to my grub loader now that i'm back but its not cooperating. give me a little bit. Also i meant check the post in response update-grub


----------



## Dewos

Hello there!

This's my fist attempt on bios modding, so I'm joining to the requesters party!

Can I have the bios mod for my card?
It's a plain Asus Gtx 660 with 980 Mhz \ 1502 Mhz \ 1033 Mhz.
Nothing too much extreme, please









http://www.filedropper.com/asusgk106

That would be very appreciated!
Thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> I need to search for bios in this loooooong thread? :O It's 600 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u upload it right here again please?


here you go

GK106.zip 243k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> This's my fist attempt on bios modding, so I'm joining to the requesters party!
> 
> Can I have the bios mod for my card?
> It's a plain Asus Gtx 660 with 980 Mhz \ 1502 Mhz \ 1033 Mhz.
> Nothing too much extreme, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/asusgk106
> 
> That would be very appreciated!
> Thank you.


do me a favor and upload it to this thread by zipping it and attaching it using the paperclip in your editor.


----------



## Dewos

Oh, hi @djthrottleboi.

Maybe 'cause I'm just registred, but I cannot find any "attach" option anywhere.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> Oh, hi @djthrottleboi.
> 
> Maybe 'cause I'm just registred, but I cannot find any "attach" option anywhere.


It will be a paperclip right above where you type that will allow you to attach files. Look along the box where you type. Along the top is a bunch of symbols for editing your text like the bold and italic symbols. the 5th symbol from the right wll allow you to upload and it is a paperclip.


----------



## Dewos

ASUS_GK106.zip 56k .zip file
 Gotcha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> ASUS_GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> Gotcha


here you go

ASUS_GK106.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## FraMasZ

Thank you!


----------



## Dewos

Thank you @djthrottleboi

I just flashed the bios, everything goes smoothly, but after a reboot and a clean driver install my benchs are... lower.

Before:

1080p SCORE:1798 points (29 FPS, 60000 ms)

After:

1080p SCORE:1618 points (26 FPS, 60000 ms)

Are I missing something here?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> Thank you @djthrottleboi
> 
> I just flashed the bios, everything goes smoothly, but after a reboot and a clean driver install my benchs are... lower.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 1080p SCORE:1798 points (29 FPS, 60000 ms)
> 
> After:
> 
> 1080p SCORE:1618 points (26 FPS, 60000 ms)
> 
> Are I missing something here?


watch your minimum fps compared to your previous minimum fps and also tweak and fine tune. Its not a automatic boost just one that allows you to hopefully have more capability to perform better.


----------



## VeauX

@djthrottleboi which program do you use to tweak bioses here? KBT 1.27? I would like to dig in the changes you did to mine to understand it better and maybe tweak it even further. The one you provided to me is very stable btw. Very nice!


----------



## FraMasZ

I need another thing please.. can somebody give me the original gtx 660 bios file? Cause this one modded it shows i already have edited bios.. and i can't install any of them.


----------



## Dewos

Ok, I tried Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Basic.

ORIGINAL BIOS:

FPS: 83.3
Score: 2099
Min FPS: 20.4
Max FPS: 150.5

MODDED BIOS (no other changes)

FPS: 88.4
Score: 2227
Min FPS: 22.3
Max FPS: 155.9

So, here there was an improvement. Sadly the system is not stable with this configuration (some few gfx artifacts, and a creepy beeping and reboot after 20 minutes). Can you lower something?
Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> Ok, I tried Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Basic.
> 
> ORIGINAL BIOS:
> 
> FPS: 83.3
> Score: 2099
> Min FPS: 20.4
> Max FPS: 150.5
> 
> MODDED BIOS (no other changes)
> 
> FPS: 88.4
> Score: 2227
> Min FPS: 22.3
> Max FPS: 155.9
> 
> So, here there was an improvement. Sadly the system is not stable with this configuration (some few gfx artifacts, and a creepy beeping and reboot after 20 minutes). Can you lower something?
> Thanks


i suppose i can.

newmod.zip 113k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> @djthrottleboi which program do you use to tweak bioses here? KBT 1.27? I would like to dig in the changes you did to mine to understand it better and maybe tweak it even further. The one you provided to me is very stable btw. Very nice!


yes KBT however i would not advise upping anything as you are on a 660 and these ar not extreme cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> I need another thing please.. can somebody give me the original gtx 660 bios file? Cause this one modded it shows i already have edited bios.. and i can't install any of them.


I sent the original bios with any bios i modded so if i modded your bios check the zip i gave you.


----------



## FraMasZ

I can't flash.. it shows error bios version the same


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> I can't flash.. it shows error bios version the same


would you mind my assistance through teamveiwer?


----------



## FraMasZ

Sure, gime skype to pm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> Sure, gime skype to pm


join ocn's teamspeak and i can walk you through things plus PM TS.OCNGaming.net


----------



## FraMasZ

haven't got dat.. please through skype









Or facebook


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraMasZ*
> 
> haven't got dat.. please through skype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or facebook


dont share my fb and not too keen on skype but pm your skype name


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Because like the other mod i unlocked your power target but instead of allowing you to raise it to 170% i raised it to 225% and locked it. If the card needs it it will use it but if not it won't and so i locked it as its one less variable to worry about while overclocking. 1150 is your new default clock. it will boost up to 1202MHz but i capped it for stability reasons. you can oc past this limitation yourself however and when you find a stability point i can later adjust iit however when 660's get past 1228MHz they tend to become unstable and with sli high clocks are even more tricky so i set a nice bae of 1150 with a boost max of 1202MHz. Also if you are on the latest gpu driver clean install it or roll back to a previous version because it will negatively affect performance after a flash if not at least clean installed.


It seems like you have also locked my Power Target to 225%, having looked at the modified BIOS in KGB 1.27. I'm interested in how you came up with this number, because I think if it's raised, it will eliminate my throttling of the top card down to GPU base clock of 1020MHz. I've already re-modded the BIOS to run mem at 6608MHz and fan min to 50%. I would like to know the cons to raising this Power Target even further.

One thing I haven't done yet, is to log a benchmark and see if the throttling will show a TDP > 100% as the cause. If it is, then I need a higher Power Target.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Because like the other mod i unlocked your power target but instead of allowing you to raise it to 170% i raised it to 225% and locked it. If the card needs it it will use it but if not it won't and so i locked it as its one less variable to worry about while overclocking. 1150 is your new default clock. it will boost up to 1202MHz but i capped it for stability reasons. you can oc past this limitation yourself however and when you find a stability point i can later adjust iit however when 660's get past 1228MHz they tend to become unstable and with sli high clocks are even more tricky so i set a nice bae of 1150 with a boost max of 1202MHz. Also if you are on the latest gpu driver clean install it or roll back to a previous version because it will negatively affect performance after a flash if not at least clean installed.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like you have also locked my Power Target to 225%, having looked at the modified BIOS in KGB 1.27. I'm interested in how you came up with this number, because I think if it's raised, it will eliminate my throttling of the top card down to GPU base clock of 1020MHz. I've already re-modded the BIOS to run mem at 6608MHz and fan min to 50%. I would like to know the cons to raising this Power Target even further.
> 
> One thing I haven't done yet, is to log a benchmark and see if the throttling will show a TDP > 100% as the cause. If it is, then I need a higher Power Target.
Click to expand...

the power target used to be 100w-124w yet i set 225w as thats the most that card can draw without hard modding. afterburner mods dont work for this card in the sense that this card can't handle enough voltage to carry than the pin ratings 75 from mobo and 150w from the 6pin. You need not even bother with power anymore which is the reason I locked it as more power will only make you unstable. The final decision is yours to make but for safety reason i make conservation's with a 660 bios.


----------



## Ningi07

Goodbye guys D: I'm running a 970 now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Goodbye guys D: I'm running a 970 now


awesome. dont forget about the 660 users though. come back and see them sometime. share your expertise.


----------



## Dewos

Hi @djthrottleboi. I'm playing with KBT 1.27, and I wonder: why do you upper the MIN voltage too in the voltage table in my BIOS mod? Is it really necessary?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> Hi @djthrottleboi. I'm playing with KBT 1.27, and I wonder: why do you upper the MIN voltage too in the voltage table in my BIOS mod? Is it really necessary?


yes as it is the high performance stage only and when you overclock you will not like crashing because the card thinks it has enough voltage. You will stilll idle at lower voltage phases.


----------



## Dewos

Hi @djthrottleboi . I built a personal mod, mimic the ASUS GTX660TOP bios. My card anyway doesn't like high voltages (ASIC 65%) and my PSU is capped (to 150W I guess) 'cause I'm on a EGPU PCI-TO-EC System. Moreover I like a stable daily overlock without expecting too much. Could you take a look at it before the flash? Thank you very much


----------



## Dewos

My little test was catastrophic







whyyyyyyyy?
















mybios2.zip 56k .zip file


Valley Extreme HD:

====================================================================
NO OVERCLOCK
====================================================================
Original

Base: 980
Boost: 1058
Voltage: 1162
Score: 1102
FPS: 26.3
FPS Min: 15.2
FPS MAX: 47.3

Mymod2

Base: 980
Boost: 1084
Voltage: 1200
Score: 1102
FPS: 24.36 (LOWER!)
FPS Min: 14.3 (LOWER!)
FPS MAX: 44.8 (LOWER!)

=========================================================================
+63 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
=========================================================================
Original Bios

Base: 1043
Boost: 1110
Voltage: 1162
Score: 1146
FPS: 27.4
FPS Min: 15.8
FPS MAX: 49.9

=========================================================================
+77 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
=========================================================================

Original

Base: 1057
Boost: 1123
Voltage: 1162
Score: 1151
FPS: 27.6
FPS Min: 14.5
FPS MAX: 51.3

Mymod2

Base: 1057
Boost: 1149
Voltage: 1200
Score: 1081
FPS: 27.6
FPS Min: 15.2
FPS MAX: 46.7 (LOWER!)

============================================================================
+83 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
============================================================================
*Original (Best so far)
*

Base: 1063
Boost: 1136
Voltage: 1162
Score: 1162
FPS: 27.8
FPS Min: 15.7
FPS MAX: 50.8

Mymod2

Base: 1063
Boost: 1162
Voltage: 1200
Score: 1086
FPS: 26.2 (LOWER!)
FPS Min: 14.8 (LOWER!)
FPS MAX: 50.8

============================================================================
+97 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
============================================================================
Original:

Base: FAIL!

Mymod2

Base: 1077
Boost: 1175
Voltage: 1200
Score: 1089
FPS: 26
FPS Min: 15.1
FPS MAX: 47.3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> My little test was catastrophic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whyyyyyyyy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybios2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD:
> 
> ====================================================================
> NO OVERCLOCK
> ====================================================================
> Original
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1058
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 26.3
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 47.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1084
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 24.36 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.3 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 44.8 (LOWER!)
> 
> =========================================================================
> +63 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> Original Bios
> 
> Base: 1043
> Boost: 1110
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1146
> FPS: 27.4
> FPS Min: 15.8
> FPS MAX: 49.9
> 
> =========================================================================
> +77 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> 
> Original
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1123
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1151
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 14.5
> FPS MAX: 51.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1149
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1081
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 46.7 (LOWER!)
> 
> ============================================================================
> +83 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> *Original (Best so far)
> *
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1136
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1162
> FPS: 27.8
> FPS Min: 15.7
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1162
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1086
> FPS: 26.2 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.8 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> ============================================================================
> +97 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> Original:
> 
> Base: FAIL!
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1077
> Boost: 1175
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1089
> FPS: 26
> FPS Min: 15.1
> FPS MAX: 47.3


my mod is generally safe so if your card didn't like it then it will not take any mod also if you have the latest driver it has been known to cause issues.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Why are you needing a mod? An extra couple Mhz won't do anything. I've had nothing but issues with modding on a few 660 Ti, 770s, 670 and 750 Ti compared to the stock bios. Seems to be hit or miss if it actually helps. None of my cards have had issues maintaining max boost throughout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Question: would it be worth it to do the BIOS mod to my 660 if I'm not going to overclock my CPU? Is my stock i5-2500k the bottleneck for Dota 2 or is it more likely my GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> My little test was catastrophic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whyyyyyyyy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybios2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD:
> 
> ====================================================================
> NO OVERCLOCK
> ====================================================================
> Original
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1058
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 26.3
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 47.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1084
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 24.36 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.3 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 44.8 (LOWER!)
> 
> =========================================================================
> +63 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> Original Bios
> 
> Base: 1043
> Boost: 1110
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1146
> FPS: 27.4
> FPS Min: 15.8
> FPS MAX: 49.9
> 
> =========================================================================
> +77 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> 
> Original
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1123
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1151
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 14.5
> FPS MAX: 51.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1149
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1081
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 46.7 (LOWER!)
> 
> ============================================================================
> +83 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> *Original (Best so far)
> *
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1136
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1162
> FPS: 27.8
> FPS Min: 15.7
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1162
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1086
> FPS: 26.2 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.8 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> ============================================================================
> +97 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> Original:
> 
> Base: FAIL!
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1077
> Boost: 1175
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1089
> FPS: 26
> FPS Min: 15.1
> FPS MAX: 47.3


----------



## pronin

Does anyone have a stock bios for the Gainward GTX 660? I accidentally deleted mine and want to go back if possible.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Why are you needing a mod? An extra couple Mhz won't do anything. I've had nothing but issues with modding on a few 660 Ti, 770s, 670 and 750 Ti compared to the stock bios. Seems to be hit or miss if it actually helps. None of my cards have had issues maintaining max boost throughout.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Question: would it be worth it to do the BIOS mod to my 660 if I'm not going to overclock my CPU? Is my stock i5-2500k the bottleneck for Dota 2 or is it more likely my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dewos*
> 
> My little test was catastrophic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whyyyyyyyy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybios2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD:
> 
> ====================================================================
> NO OVERCLOCK
> ====================================================================
> Original
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1058
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 26.3
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 47.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 980
> Boost: 1084
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1102
> FPS: 24.36 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.3 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 44.8 (LOWER!)
> 
> =========================================================================
> +63 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> Original Bios
> 
> Base: 1043
> Boost: 1110
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1146
> FPS: 27.4
> FPS Min: 15.8
> FPS MAX: 49.9
> 
> =========================================================================
> +77 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> =========================================================================
> 
> Original
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1123
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1151
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 14.5
> FPS MAX: 51.3
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1057
> Boost: 1149
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1081
> FPS: 27.6
> FPS Min: 15.2
> FPS MAX: 46.7 (LOWER!)
> 
> ============================================================================
> +83 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> *Original (Best so far)
> *
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1136
> Voltage: 1162
> Score: 1162
> FPS: 27.8
> FPS Min: 15.7
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1063
> Boost: 1162
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1086
> FPS: 26.2 (LOWER!)
> FPS Min: 14.8 (LOWER!)
> FPS MAX: 50.8
> 
> ============================================================================
> +97 +147 110% (100 aka ex +150% for mymod2)
> ============================================================================
> Original:
> 
> Base: FAIL!
> 
> Mymod2
> 
> Base: 1077
> Boost: 1175
> Voltage: 1200
> Score: 1089
> FPS: 26
> FPS Min: 15.1
> FPS MAX: 47.3
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




you should have had me do your 770's and 670


----------



## Hiddenus

I've sold this 660 to my friend saying it's working ok. Aaaand... It's not.
He was playing CS:GO and graphic bug occured which actually gave him ability to see through the walls sometimes. Nvidia Panel setting about power control was set to maximum performance and problem dissapeared in CS:GO.
But. When he played BF4 he got same error I've got when I was using this 660. Dx device hung. Basicly it's about driver crash. To make games work again he would have to restart system or turn off and back on the gpu in device manager. No doubt when he will play Watch Dogs he will get same issue (driver crash).
So I'm thinking about it and I came to conclusion that somehow this newer bios was solution for me, but not for him. Or perhaps when I was trying to fix my 660 I left some settings that downlocked it or something and that's why it worked.

Also I've heard that Frostbite (newest EA Dice graphic engine) quite dislikes the overclocked graphics (this makes me wonder why when my 970 goes too boost mode, which is pretty much an overclock, it doesn't crash or act crazy). So I thought about making bios that lock clocks and stuff.
And increase the power GPU can use.
This is the *bios* this GTX 660 have at the moment.

He doesn't realize about this gpu will give him a hard time as it did to me, but I think he will find out soon enough and I'd like to come up with solution fast, but I dunno nothing about modifying the bios roms so...

Could you modify bios for version with more power limit/voltage and version with lowered clocks a bit, like -25mhz (in case if "need more power" idea won't work)?









I'm not sure at all if this will be a solution for this, but I really hope for it, since if he'll give me back this gtx I'll have to give him money I don't already have (damn bills).

Thanks in advance.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pronin*
> 
> Does anyone have a stock bios for the Gainward GTX 660? I accidentally deleted mine and want to go back if possible.


Try this bios (seems to be OC) or this bios (in case this first one be unstable)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> I've sold this 660 to my friend saying it's working ok. Aaaand... It's not.
> He was playing CS:GO and graphic bug occured which actually gave him ability to see through the walls sometimes. Nvidia Panel setting about power control was set to maximum performance and problem dissapeared in CS:GO.
> But. When he played BF4 he got same error I've got when I was using this 660. Dx device hung. Basicly it's about driver crash. To make games work again he would have to restart system or turn off and back on the gpu in device manager. No doubt when he will play Watch Dogs he will get same issue (driver crash).
> So I'm thinking about it and I came to conclusion that somehow this newer bios was solution for me, but not for him. Or perhaps when I was trying to fix my 660 I left some settings that downlocked it or something and that's why it worked.
> 
> Also I've heard that Frostbite (newest EA Dice graphic engine) quite dislikes the overclocked graphics (this makes me wonder why when my 970 goes too boost mode, which is pretty much an overclock, it doesn't crash or act crazy). So I thought about making bios that lock clocks and stuff.
> And increase the power GPU can use.
> This is the *bios* this GTX 660 have at the moment.
> 
> He doesn't realize about this gpu will give him a hard time as it did to me, but I think he will find out soon enough and I'd like to come up with solution fast, but I dunno nothing about modifying the bios roms so...
> 
> Could you modify bios for version with more power limit/voltage and version with lowered clocks a bit, like -25mhz (in case if "need more power" idea won't work)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure at all if this will be a solution for this, but I really hope for it, since if he'll give me back this gtx I'll have to give him money I don't already have (damn bills).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pronin*
> 
> Does anyone have a stock bios for the Gainward GTX 660? I accidentally deleted mine and want to go back if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this bios (seems to be OC) or this bios (in case this first one be unstable)
Click to expand...

If he has the latest driver tell him to clean install a previous driver and in my opinion 314 is the best for 660's. also i would prefer the bios from that card specifically.


----------



## Hiddenus

This bios was the one I had on my 660.
I'm putting links instead of files, because I was unable to extract it from the 660 so I saved info which version I had and to which I updated.

Do you need this stock bios to know what power limits to put? Question made of curiosity.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> This bios was the one I had on my 660.
> I'm putting links instead of files, because I was unable to extract it from the 660 so I saved info which version I had and to which I updated.
> 
> Do you need this stock bios to know what power limits to put? Question made of curiosity.


its much safer to use the original bios since it could be made for different memory and a few other things different in a bios. However 8i will mod it in a little bit.


----------



## Hiddenus

It's not a problem. I'll be visiting my friend tomorrow I guess and this problem probably will come up then. It's 1.30AM here in middle europe, so it's no problem for me to wait a bit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> It's not a problem. I'll be visiting my friend tomorrow I guess and this problem probably will come up then. It's 1.30AM here in middle europe, so it's no problem for me to wait a bit.


here you go:

newmod.zip 238k .zip file


----------



## jason387

I just purchased a used Zotac GTX 660 Synergy Edition. What are the usual overclocks for the 660?? I mean the max stable boost.


----------



## jason387

Could someone help edit my bios please? Zotac GTX 660 here. Want TDP increased to stop throttling and 1.21v.









original.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Could someone help edit my bios please? Zotac GTX 660 here. Want TDP increased to stop throttling and 1.21v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original.zip 58k .zip file


here you go

original.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## jason387

Thanks. But even with that bios it throttles and can't maintain a constant clock speed. The power according to Afterburner was at a max of 102%.


----------



## Hiddenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go:
> 
> newmod.zip 238k .zip file


Thank you. I'll flash bios when I'll visit my friend and he will notice issues.








Btw. What exactly is changed in it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks. But even with that bios it throttles and can't maintain a constant clock speed. The power according to Afterburner was at a max of 102%.


clean install a previous driver version if on the latest driver. you are not using 225w. if you aren't using the latest just clean install the one you are using. I cannot see your voltage but a gtx 660 will not use 225w at 1.212v and just in case you should have flashed the newmod.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiddenus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go:
> 
> newmod.zip 238k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'll flash bios when I'll visit my friend and he will notice issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. What exactly is changed in it?
Click to expand...

i'm not sure if i modded the bios before which i doubt i did so i set values for the mod with stable settings for a 660.


----------



## jason387

I am on the latest drivers. I will try using the previous drivers then. The volatge was running at 1.21v but ocassiinally dropping to 1.175v when the clocks were dropping to 1136Mhz.
This card even throttles at stock clocks and voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I am on the latest drivers. I will try using the previous drivers then. The volatge was running at 1.21v but ocassiinally dropping to 1.175v when the clocks were dropping to 1136Mhz.
> This card even throttles at stock clocks and voltage.


keep me updated then. also cyclops makes about the same changes as me. You will still need to get off that driver as its what is causing your throttling


----------



## jason387

So should I drop back to the previous driver version?? Temps stay around 58c to 62c. Hope that is fine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So should I drop back to the previous driver version?? Temps stay around 58c to 62c. Hope that is fine.


yes go back to the previous. The new driver has been causing all sorts of issues for a lot of people with the 600/700 series card mods lately. Think nvidia's trying to kill our mod.


----------



## jason387

It still happened even with the previous driver version- 344.75. My clocks drop as well as my voltage from 1.21v to 1.175v. This is extremely annoying. Whats funny is that the TDP Consumption according to GPUZ shows 55-60% but the Power graph in MSI Afterburner shows a max of 104%. This was done using the newmod.rom bios. This was recorded while running Valley Benchmark.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It still happened even with the previous driver version- 344.75. My clocks drop as well as my voltage from 1.21v to 1.175v. This is extremely annoying. Whats funny is that the TDP Consumption according to GPUZ shows 55-60% but the Power graph in MSI Afterburner shows a max of 104%. This was done using the newmod.rom bios. This was recorded while running Valley Benchmark.


how long have you had your psu? GPU-z is correct according to card bios specs(i set 225w and you can't use that much power even at 1.212v) which means there's another reason for your card throttling. You aren't using the previous afterburner profile are you? doing some research on that psu of yours as its not one of our recommended psu's (see here for list) but if you had this for more than a year or 2 i think it may be your culprit and even if it was new i never trusted certain cooler master models. Do you have a second psu to test with?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how long have you had your psu? GPU-z is correct according to card bios specs(i set 225w and you can't use that much power even at 1.212v) which means there's another reason for your card throttling. You aren't using the previous afterburner profile are you? doing some research on that psu of yours as its not one of our recommended psu's (see here for list) but if you had this for more than a year or 2 i think it may be your culprit and even if it was new i never trusted certain cooler master models. Do you have a second psu to test with?


Have tested with my friends PSU as I got the GPU. I doubt it's the PSU as I was running an R9 270 overclocked on it without any troubles a few days back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how long have you had your psu? GPU-z is correct according to card bios specs(i set 225w and you can't use that much power even at 1.212v) which means there's another reason for your card throttling. You aren't using the previous afterburner profile are you? doing some research on that psu of yours as its not one of our recommended psu's (see here for list) but if you had this for more than a year or 2 i think it may be your culprit and even if it was new i never trusted certain cooler master models. Do you have a second psu to test with?
> 
> 
> 
> Have tested with my friends PSU as I got the GPU. I doubt it's the PSU as I was running an R9 270 overclocked on it without any troubles a few days back.
Click to expand...

did you test it after the flash is what I mean as gpu-z is saying that your power limited but not because of the bios. Something else is wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how long have you had your psu? GPU-z is correct according to card bios specs(i set 225w and you can't use that much power even at 1.212v) which means there's another reason for your card throttling. You aren't using the previous afterburner profile are you? doing some research on that psu of yours as its not one of our recommended psu's (see here for list) but if you had this for more than a year or 2 i think it may be your culprit and even if it was new i never trusted certain cooler master models. Do you have a second psu to test with?
> 
> 
> 
> Have tested with my friends PSU as I got the GPU. I doubt it's the PSU as I was running an R9 270 overclocked on it without any troubles a few days back.
Click to expand...

nevermind. i believe i found the problem. you have a dual rail psu and one 6 pin pcie cable 12v's are only sporting 18A each. I think your problem might be the same as my gpu. have you tried this with your friends psu after the mod and what psu does he have? whats more odd is that the 660 requires 24A so i think you are just cutting it for the mod with higher voltages. also cyclops posted your mod. He did a lot lighter mod i hope it works well for you as i mod for as far as the 660 can safely do.


----------



## jason387

Sorry for the late reply. I just tested it again with my friends psu and same problem with his 650 watt psu. I'll have a go with the mod by Cyclops. This is the first time I've had such a problem with bios mods. What are the usual max boost clocks for a 660? These cards don't have too much OC headroom.


----------



## jason387

I flashed the bios with the modded bios by cyclops. It worked. The card has stopped throttling. Thank You so much









UPDATE-Throttling has stopped but all my scores have reduced drastically


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I just tested it again with my friends psu and same problem with his 650 watt psu. I'll have a go with the mod by Cyclops. This is the first time I've had such a problem with bios mods. What are the usual max boost clocks for a 660? These cards don't have too much OC headroom.


they can get high as you can see when you go back through this thread you will see some really good scores and such. As i said earlier that cyclops would make you one that worked because i'm all about getting the most safely yet i dont go to extreme but even then its more than most


----------



## leo38cheng

Anyone using this video card with a dell xps 8700? If so do you need to upgrade the psu?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Anyone using this video card with a dell xps 8700? If so do you need to upgrade the psu?


it should be safe if you have that oem psu with the 2 6pins pcie cables. It should be okay just dont try to go to overboard.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I flashed the bios with the modded bios by cyclops. It worked. The card has stopped throttling. Thank You so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE-Throttling has stopped but all my scores have reduced drastically


Any update as to why you're getting lower scores? My 660's throttle occassionally too, so I would be interested in knowing about cyclops mod and what driver version you are using.


----------



## leo38cheng

Anyone with this card in xps 8700?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Anyone with this card in xps 8700?


no but i gave you a answer earlier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Anyone using this video card with a dell xps 8700? If so do you need to upgrade the psu?
> 
> 
> 
> it should be safe if you have that oem psu with the 2 6pins pcie cables. It should be okay just dont try to go to overboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## jason387

Is 1228/1600 a decent OC for the 660?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is 1228/1600 a decent OC for the 660?


yes very just note that if you get get any artifacts or jaggies just bring the memory down by 52MHz. thats 4 steps of the rule of 13 and it keeps you from being close to the edge which means 30 mins to 1 hour before arti's come


----------



## jason387

Thanks. Will do. Is there a difference between the TDP in gpu z and the power graph msi afterburner? Cause when I run a benchmark at 1267mhz as it hits the 100% power limit in msi after burner it downclocks a little. However, in gpuz the TDP is still showing below 100%, around 75%.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks. Will do. Is there a difference between the TDP in gpu z and the power graph msi afterburner? Cause when I run a benchmark at 1267mhz as it hits the 100% power limit in msi after burner it downclocks a little. However, in gpuz the TDP is still showing below 100%, around 75%.


yes as power limit means the max allowed power whereas TDP is thermal design power meaning it shows how much your gpu cool effectively. The reason we set them the same in the bios however is because this way the TDP cannot throttle the card because it doesn't think it can cool what the card is at. A benefit to this is that the TDP field in GPU-z should be showing you where your at in terms of how much power was allowed to you like with my bios and cyclops note mine said at max 56% as i set 225w and cyclops set 200w in his and you are getting around 75% value.


----------



## jason387

True but as the power which shows in msi afterburner hits 100% it throttles. Why is that?


----------



## jason387

Heaven Benchmark 4.0, Extreme Preset. Clocks remained at 1228Mhz/1600Mhz throughout the bench.


----------



## jason387

Here's a picture of my GPU. Hope its not too late to be added to the list


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True but as the power which shows in msi afterburner hits 100% it throttles. Why is that?


because your card is not getting the power its trying to draw. Cyclops bios has less power draw than mine which is why you wont throttle as much as mine but your psu is a dual rail with 18 amps on one rail. the problem is your gpu has 1 input and s it can only take 18 amps give or take 4 and yet the card at stock requires 24 amps. you were cutting it close and still are.


----------



## jason387

But what if it hits a physical power limit? The GPU has a single 6 pin, so a max of 150W or so.


----------



## DrHouse34

Hello Guys,

I have a very big problem. May you can help me.
I flashed a wrong bios file to my gpu without backing up the stock rom.
Now i cant find the stock rom or sth. close to it because the device id doesnt match.
<0> GeForce GTX 660 (10DE,11C0,1043,841F) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Maybe this can help you its a GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 and the Asus website is just supplying bios files for GTX660 TI and i also searched http://www.techpowerup.com for a bios file but havent found anything working.

Plz help me confused.gif


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> But what if it hits a physical power limit? The GPU has a single 6 pin, so a max of 150W or so.


impossible with 18 amps give or take 2. also higher voltages raise that limit. My kingpin has a rated intake of 450w but can exceed that by a minimum of 150w. The higher the voltage the more power you can take in. The problem in your case is you are trying to use more watts without much amp and that suxx because the formula goes Watts=amps*volts and in your case 218w=18A*1.212v and this is where the problem with dual rail psu's come in. your psu is a 460w and normally a single rail psu (lets use your psu's specs but make it a single rail) would have a single rail of 36 amps and this specced with the formula would look like this 436w=36A*1.212v as then the voltage would be a more effective potential due to the higher amperage. so using this formula you now see what both rails are doing differently from a single rail.

The next limitation of a psu is its rated watts and age. over time they decrease when using them especially if you are close to a limit. as a new psu you would have pulled 218 on a rail but here's a fact. Most psu's that do this dual rail setup at such a low rating usually are cheap and are doing the dual rail setup to be inexpensive. So build quality is usually not so good and its easy to overwhelm these psu's if they were even up to spec due to the fact that you will more likely than not be using one rail a ton more than the other for instance one of your rails is a 6pin pcie cable and the other is a 4 pin molex. which one will you use more? I like gpu's and i'm sure you do as well. My point is that your rail may be decreasing performance and actually be your limit but psu's are cheap in the 550 and lower ratings. just dont get a dual rail if you are going to be below 750w psu's. Remember also that the higher the amp on the 12 the better but you also want something with good build quality and efficient. Thats why we say the psu is the one part you should never go cheap on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrHouse34*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a very big problem. May you can help me.
> I flashed a wrong bios file to my gpu without backing up the stock rom.
> Now i cant find the stock rom or sth. close to it because the device id doesnt match.
> <0> GeForce GTX 660 (10DE,11C0,1043,841F) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Maybe this can help you its a GTX660-DC2O-2GD5 and the Asus website is just supplying bios files for GTX660 TI and i also searched http://www.techpowerup.com for a bios file but havent found anything working.
> 
> Plz help me confused.gif


what was your old bios version?


----------



## DrHouse34

It was stock before i caused this mess.
I dont know which bios i had i thought the Subsystem Id and the Device Id are the important facts to get to the bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrHouse34*
> 
> It was stock before i caused this mess.
> I dont know which bios i had i thought the Subsystem Id and the Device Id are the important facts to get to the bios.


they are but only nvflash can compare and match them to your card and surely you are the only one with your card to identify.


----------



## DrHouse34

So there is noone with the same gpu in this formum that can send me their bios ?
My only other chance to get this bios would be to buy the same card again and get the bios from this ?


----------



## jason387

What vendor is it?


----------



## DrHouse34

Its a card from Asus and i bought it from Amazon


----------



## jason387

Can you give a link to what it looks like??


----------



## jason387

Actually when I did get this PSU 3 years back I wasn't so well infromed. As I now I know much more about PSU's and want it changed. I'll look to towards the Antec 500watt psu or even the corsair 550. Both single rail. The Antec one delivers 480watts on the 12v rail which is amazing and it comes at a good price.


----------



## DrHouse34

Although its not a picture taken by me it looks like this
http://assets.vr-zone.net/17370/IMG_9363.jpg.

Also ASUS VGA Information Tool gave me the following information:

bios.jpg 82k .jpg file


----------



## pudsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrHouse34*
> 
> Although its not a picture taken by me it looks like this
> http://assets.vr-zone.net/17370/IMG_9363.jpg.
> 
> Also ASUS VGA Information Tool gave me the following information:
> 
> bios.jpg 82k .jpg file


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143679/asus-gtx660-2048-130412.html is the exact BIOS for your card.


----------



## jason387

What is the exact name? Is it just the Asus Direct CU2?


----------



## DrHouse34

http://www.amazon.de/GeForce-DirectCU-Grafikkarte-Speicher-DisplayPort/dp/B0098VKIRC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421807538&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+660

Also the Package says GTX660-DC20-2GD5
The serial Number is D1C0YZ101949


----------



## jason387

Here's a whole list- http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+660&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048


----------



## jason387

Does this 3D Mark 11 Grpahics Score seem okay for this GPU when overclocked?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9314712


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does this 3D Mark 11 Grpahics Score seem okay for this GPU when overclocked?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9314712


thanks for helping him as i had to run was plotting nailing a cheap car to go with my system. In fact i will put a discount on my bundle. i'm going to sell it for$650 and that is perfect score for the 660's


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thanks for helping him as i had to run was plotting nailing a cheap car to go with my system. In fact i will put a discount on my bundle. i'm going to sell it for$650 and that is perfect score for the 660's


God to know. I'm happy with my 660


----------



## DrHouse34

Thank you guys for your support i fixed my GTX 660 its running again and i did not need to throw it into the bin.
I can not tell you how relieving it is to have it back running.

With kind Regards DrHouse34


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thanks for helping him as i had to run was plotting nailing a cheap car to go with my system. In fact i will put a discount on my bundle. i'm going to sell it for$650 and that is perfect score for the 660's
> 
> 
> 
> God to know. I'm happy with my 660
Click to expand...

I had around the same as well the 660's are powerful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrHouse34*
> 
> Thank you guys for your support i fixed my GTX 660 its running again and i did not need to throw it into the bin.
> I can not tell you how relieving it is to have it back running.
> 
> With kind Regards DrHouse34


know that I am watching this thread to make sure you never have to throw the gpu in the bin


----------



## JamesObZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you hit the sweet spot. A important factor in oc'ing is finding something you are comfortable with.


Turns out this overclocking lark is more complicated than i thought. While Heaven 4 runs many loops fine, i have noticed within Far Cry 4 I get quite bad artifacting where as before i didn't. As a result of this i used Precision X to lower my memory and bass clock to the default setting for the card but this does not change anything, i still get really bad artifacts in game.

I then thought i would put my original BIOS back on the gfx cards to see if that then eliminated the problem, but it appears when the cards are in use my clock still runs at 1254mhz - so it looks like your BIOS mod has settings i cannot revert back to default with my original BIOS?

Can you please advise why i am suffering with artifacts if you have any idea?
Also please can you amend my BIOS back to the default settings so i can test to see if that removes my problem? Here is my BIOS mod you sent me (and original)

BIOS.zip 113k .zip file


Many thanks,
James


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies re. cooling my gtx660 - the accelero mono is currently on top of my list at around $60 delivered... I do have the extended 5 year Zotac warranty (a big reason I went for this card) so I might just end up RMAing it - although I can see that costing at least $30 in shipping charges overseas - I would probably be better off just buying the Mono cooler anyway.


So just to expand on my last post in this thread - I went ahead and purchased the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III, even after reading all the horror stories regarding installation... I just put that down to too many people trying to do stuff way above their skill levels.

Now my Zotac 660 is nice and cool idling at 25-30c and loading no more than 50c - STOCK clocks.

Now comes the fun stuff >









Mr djthrottleboi - would you please be so kind as to modify my uploaded bios file? Just a simple 'safe' overclock to begin with would be great.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesObZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you hit the sweet spot. A important factor in oc'ing is finding something you are comfortable with.
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out this overclocking lark is more complicated than i thought. While Heaven 4 runs many loops fine, i have noticed within Far Cry 4 I get quite bad artifacting where as before i didn't. As a result of this i used Precision X to lower my memory and bass clock to the default setting for the card but this does not change anything, i still get really bad artifacts in game.
> 
> I then thought i would put my original BIOS back on the gfx cards to see if that then eliminated the problem, but it appears when the cards are in use my clock still runs at 1254mhz - so it looks like your BIOS mod has settings i cannot revert back to default with my original BIOS?
> 
> Can you please advise why i am suffering with artifacts if you have any idea?
> Also please can you amend my BIOS back to the default settings so i can test to see if that removes my problem? Here is my BIOS mod you sent me (and original)
> 
> BIOS.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> James
Click to expand...

could be not enough power and it as to the clocks sticking on original bios its the driver or oc software. you need to completely uninstalled it all then reinstall the driver using the clean install option.

newmod.zip 113k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies re. cooling my gtx660 - the accelero mono is currently on top of my list at around $60 delivered... I do have the extended 5 year Zotac warranty (a big reason I went for this card) so I might just end up RMAing it - although I can see that costing at least $30 in shipping charges overseas - I would probably be better off just buying the Mono cooler anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So just to expand on my last post in this thread - I went ahead and purchased the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III, even after reading all the horror stories regarding installation... I just put that down to too many people trying to do stuff way above their skill levels.
> 
> Now my Zotac 660 is nice and cool idling at 25-30c and loading no more than 50c - STOCK clocks.
> 
> Now comes the fun stuff >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr djthrottleboi - would you please be so kind as to modify my uploaded bios file? Just a simple 'safe' overclock to begin with would be great.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
Click to expand...

here you go

GK106.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK106.zip 114k .zip file


Thank you, that is stable for me and my temps did not change at all under load. Would it be possible for you to please "knock it up another notch" ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK106.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that is stable for me and my temps did not change at all under load. Would it be possible for you to please "knock it up another notch" ?
Click to expand...

if you flashed newmod.rom that is the highest a 660 can do safely and its not gonna hold back


----------



## KRAAG

Cool, well thanks very much for your help dude


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Cool, well thanks very much for your help dude


no problem bve sure to let me see the increased performance.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem bve sure to let me see the increased performance.


All was good until the Performance Combined test from 3dMark11 - where I got some mad as hell orange artifacting all over the screen... it still finished the test though(?) Any ideas?

No artifacts while playing Skyrim though with well over 200 mods, Hi res texture packs etc...

ss1.jpg 275k .jpg file


3dmark11score.jpg 57k .jpg file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem bve sure to let me see the increased performance.
> 
> 
> 
> All was good until the Performance Combined test from 3dMark11 - where I got some mad as hell orange artifacting all over the screen... it still finished the test though(?) Any ideas?
> 
> No artifacts while playing Skyrim though with well over 200 mods, Hi res texture packs etc...
> 
> ss1.jpg 275k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 3dmark11score.jpg 57k .jpg file
Click to expand...

Clean install to a older driver than that like 335 and let me see if it still does it. Or just downclock the core a little as maybe i'm going more than the core can go. i set it at 1150MHz


----------



## KRAAG

No. Stock ~3ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> No. Stock ~3ghz.


Clean install to a older driver than that like 335 and let me see if it still does it. Or just downclock the core a little as maybe i'm going more than the core can go. i set it at 1150MHz


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Clean install to a older driver than that like 335 and let me see if it still does it. Or just downclock the core a little as maybe i'm going more than the core can go. i set it at 1150MHz


OK, all fixed! My mistake, I had an older version of 3dMark11 running (v1.0.1), updated to the latest version and voila! No more weirdo artifacts on the Performance Combined test!

Check it: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9319100

Sweet! Once again, Thanks djthrottleboi for all your help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Clean install to a older driver than that like 335 and let me see if it still does it. Or just downclock the core a little as maybe i'm going more than the core can go. i set it at 1150MHz
> 
> 
> 
> OK, all fixed! My mistake, I had an older version of 3dMark11 running (v1.0.1), updated to the latest version and voila! No more weirdo artifacts on the Performance Combined test!
> 
> Check it: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9319100
> 
> Sweet! Once again, Thanks djthrottleboi for all your help
Click to expand...

now thats much better and glad I could help.


----------



## jason387

Is that the zotac synergy edition that you have??


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is that the zotac synergy edition that you have??


It is.

And I must say that bang-for-buck, this card is excellent, a huge increase over my old GTX460 1GB.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> It is.
> 
> And I must say that bang-for-buck, this card is excellent, a huge increase over my old GTX460 1GB.


I think your card can do much more than just 1150Mhz. It would be able to do 1202Mhz at the minimum. I'm quite sure. If you ever want you could flash with the edited bios that I have right now. I re-worked upon the bios that djthrottleboi and cyclops had made for me. They were a huge help


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I think your card can do much more than just 1150Mhz. It would be able to do 1202Mhz at the minimum. I'm quite sure. If you ever want you could flash with the edited bios that I have right now. I re-worked upon the bios that djthrottleboi and cyclops had made for me. They were a huge help


I don't know why that 3DMark11 result says that my Core only boosts to 1150MHZ - because every other hardware monitor program I use says it boosts up to 1202MHz. Weird.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I think your card can do much more than just 1150Mhz. It would be able to do 1202Mhz at the minimum. I'm quite sure. If you ever want you could flash with the edited bios that I have right now. I re-worked upon the bios that djthrottleboi and cyclops had made for me. They were a huge help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that 3DMark11 result says that my Core only boosts to 1150MHZ - because every other hardware monitor program I use says it boosts up to 1202MHz. Weird.
Click to expand...

1150 is your base boost thats why


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1150 is your base boost thats why


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1150 is your base boost thats why
Click to expand...

it only reports base half the time thats your boost starting point as well as base clock


----------



## jason387

Try running Unigine Heaven 4.0 at EXTREME Preset. Here is what I got at 1228/1650Mhz.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Try running Unigine Heaven 4.0 at EXTREME Preset. Here is what I got at 1228/1650Mhz.


I like to use my gfx card for playing games so I'm not going to bother with heaven. We had similar results in 3DMark considering OCs so its safe to assume heaven would also produce similar results.

Been playing Skyrim for about 6 hours straight with no crashes or artifacts - solid 50-60 fps the whole time.

Rep+ for djthrottleboi


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Try running Unigine Heaven 4.0 at EXTREME Preset. Here is what I got at 1228/1650Mhz.


you have the same mods basically and the only difference is that my bios has a little more potential while cyclops bios is more conservative.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have the same mods basically and the only difference is that my bios has a little more potential while cyclops bios is more conservative.


With the bios mod you did I was still getting throttling. I have no clue what cyclops did differently.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have the same mods basically and the only difference is that my bios has a little more potential while cyclops bios is more conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> With the bios mod you did I was still getting throttling. I have no clue what cyclops did differently.
Click to expand...

i just told you lol. His bios isn't set as high and asking for as much power as mine which your psu can't provide. look at the 2 bios and you will see. He is more conservative with his bios.


----------



## jason387

I tried it with my friends psu. Now my bios is set to a tdp of 200. As the tdp in gpuz hits 75% it throttles. That is exactly 150w. This leads me to believe that the card will throttle when it cannot pull more power from the 6 pin as a 1 6 pin GPU can never pull more than 150w. So its more of a pcb limitation. I've never seen anyone who has been able to maintain past 1250mhz on the 660 without it even throttling by 13mhz after prolonged use.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I tried it with my friends psu. Now my bios is set to a tdp of 200. As the tdp in gpuz hits 75% it throttles. That is exactly 150w. This leads me to believe that the card will throttle when it cannot pull more power from the 6 pin as a 1 6 pin GPU can never pull more than 150w. So its more of a pcb limitation. I've never seen anyone who has been able to maintain past 1250mhz on the 660 without it even throttling by 13mhz after prolonged use.


what type of psu does your friend have? Its more so based on the amps on the 12v then it is the limitation as there are many examples in this thread that has played at prolonged periods of time over 1250MHz without throttling. I am not sure about the zotac card however as we dont get many of those.


----------



## jason387

My friend has a corsair 650 watts. That is capable of running even a R9 280X. So far I haven't seen even one person who has ran above the 1254-1267Mhz region with any sort of throttle for even a second in unigine heaven. I do believe that we cant push more than 150 tdp through the card as it just has one 6 pin. I remember that in the 570's there was a way to remove this safety protection allowing the 6 pin to pull more than just 75w. I wonder if that could be done with the 660.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> My friend has a corsair 650 watts. That is capable of running even a R9 280X. So far I haven't seen even one person who has ran above the 1254-1267Mhz region with any sort of throttle for even a second in unigine heaven. I do believe that we cant push more than 150 tdp through the card as it just has one 6 pin. I remember that in the 570's there was a way to remove this safety protection allowing the 6 pin to pull more than just 75w. I wonder if that could be done with the 660.


the name of the corsair 650w? also you m,ust not have read the op he was at 1293 when he had these cards. also note he always has more than one card and both were 1293


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the name of the corsair 650w? also you m,ust not have read the op he was at 1293 when he had these cards. also note he always has more than one card and both were 1293


This is the one- http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-cs650m-650-watts-psu/p/itmdtpeh3uy9gaqz?pid=PSUDTPEGFPFUTVHT&otracker=from-search&srno=t_3&query=corsair+650Watt+psu&ref=41b6735b-b95e-4f28-bb9b-2abaf6871555

The OP also mentioned that he when ran benches especially Heaven benchmark, it throttled all the way down to 1189Mhz and couldn't sustain 1293Mhz in the benchmark. I read this around page 30 or a little after. I'll find the post and tell you. I haven't seen OP posting in this thread for a while now otherwise we could have asked him. I saw there was some tool called Kepler Bios Golden Tweaker or something and it looks like it uses DOS. Do you think that might help the 6 pin pull more than it should be?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the name of the corsair 650w? also you m,ust not have read the op he was at 1293 when he had these cards. also note he always has more than one card and both were 1293
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one- http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-cs650m-650-watts-psu/p/itmdtpeh3uy9gaqz?pid=PSUDTPEGFPFUTVHT&otracker=from-search&srno=t_3&query=corsair+650Watt+psu&ref=41b6735b-b95e-4f28-bb9b-2abaf6871555
> 
> The OP also mentioned that he when ran benches especially Heaven benchmark, it throttled all the way down to 1189Mhz and couldn't sustain 1293Mhz in the benchmark. I read this around page 30 or a little after. I'll find the post and tell you. I haven't seen OP posting in this thread for a while now otherwise we could have asked him. I saw there was some tool called Kepler Bios Golden Tweaker or something and it looks like it uses DOS. Do you think that might help the 6 pin pull more than it should be?
Click to expand...

the card will pull more than 150w at higher voltages. I explained this already but i think it maybe your card because the other guys card is using my bios just fine. you have the same cards. My gigabyte 660 i had would not take extra voltage but would would push to 1254Mhz stupid high asic models and then my evga 660 would take higher voltages but it wanted more to do anything while others could pump tons of voltages into their gigabyte 660's and do better than me. With higher voltage your card can break the 150 limit. Your card may just be a high asic model and that might be why you can't take the extra voltage and draw more power. bad luck of the draw in oc terms and if you dont believe that look in your bios from cyclops and look at the one i made for you. He didn't define voltage other than upping the max slider while i set 1.150v-1.212v and same for power he set 200w while i set 225w


----------



## jason387

I think I will give the bios you modded for me another go.


----------



## jason387

I tried your bios again but it has the same throttling down issue







. I think the main thing which cyclops did was locking in the voltage at 1.21v acuse the bios you edited allows it to drop down to stock voltage and thus causes it to clock down. But you have nevertheless helped me a lot and for that I thank you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I tried your bios again but it has the same throttling down issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think the main thing which cyclops did was locking in the voltage at 1.21v acuse the bios you edited allows it to drop down to stock voltage and thus causes it to clock down. But you have nevertheless helped me a lot and for that I thank you


Personally I prefer cyclops bios for your card as it seems to like it better and not only that but his bios is a bit less extremem meaning safer for you. My bios is safe but draws more and playing games for hours on that bios wouldn't be safe because the card clearly doesn't like the extra juice i have in there. also i set clocks to a minimum of 1150Mhz and may have been a issue in itself.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Personally I prefer cyclops bios for your card as it seems to like it better and not only that but his bios is a bit less extremem meaning safer for you. My bios is safe but draws more and playing games for hours on that bios wouldn't be safe because the card clearly doesn't like the extra juice i have in there. also i set clocks to a minimum of 1150Mhz and may have been a issue in itself.


I could try lowering the clocks to stock in your bios but leave everything else alone. It doesn't really throttle in games but in benchmarks it does. While keeping the memory at stock and overclocking the core to 1253Mhz it passed 7 rounds of Unigine Valley benchmark so that looks fine. I was playing Evil Within at 1293Mhz for half an hour with the memory at stock without any crashes and my power in MSI Afterburner was around 98-99% but never touched 100%


----------



## jason387

Has the other guy here with the same card as mine had any luck with clocks over 1254Mhz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Has the other guy here with the same card as mine had any luck with clocks over 1254Mhz?


not sure. he never came back. you could pm him.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not sure. he never came back. you could pm him.


Think I will. I don't want to force him as a little while back he sounded like he was more than happy at his present OC. Thing is with guys like us we like to push the limits and it gets annoying when you know that the GPU is capable of higher clocks but power limit keeps it back. I experienced the same with my R9 270, just had one 6 pin connector.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not sure. he never came back. you could pm him.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will. I don't want to force him as a little while back he sounded like he was more than happy at his present OC. Thing is with guys like us we like to push the limits and it gets annoying when you know that the GPU is capable of higher clocks but power limit keeps it back. I experienced the same with my R9 270, just had one 6 pin connector.
Click to expand...

thing is when you want something you go for it. You have a good card and all but be sure to save up for the newer tech out there. The 970 will a great addition to your lineup. You will be able to push it a lot further and even have a incredible boost at stock.


----------



## jason387

I know. I was thinking of grabbing the newly released GTX 970. I would have loved it to have at least 3gb of vram and a slightly higher bus width. Nvidia really holds their cards back with the bus width. I remember when I was overclocking the GTX 650ti. It and a lot of potential but the bus width really slowed it down as you increase resolution.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I know. I was thinking of grabbing the newly released GTX 970. I would have loved it to have at least 3gb of vram and a slightly higher bus width. Nvidia really holds their cards back with the bus width. I remember when I was overclocking the GTX 650ti. It and a lot of potential but the bus width really slowed it down as you increase resolution.


the 900 series seems to perform stronger regardless of that limitation


----------



## jason387

True. The 970 and 980 have really become quite a dominant force among the high end gpus. I've noticed that NVidia's Kepler cards have taken quite a hit in recent games. The GTX 760 is a prime example.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. The 970 and 980 have really become quite a dominant force among the high end gpus. I've noticed that NVidia's Kepler cards have taken quite a hit in recent games. The GTX 760 is a prime example.


well nvidia driver nerf has started already. 700 series performance is being nerfed on a driver lvl. the 980 and the 780ti are still toe to toe but the nvidia drivers will change that.


----------



## jason387

Will the 750ti be a better option to the GTX 660?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Will the 750ti be a better option to the GTX 660?


I would go gtx 760 if i was looking as with everything coming down in price it should really help that the 970 is in the 330 area and 780 around that same region. This means the 770 and 760 can be found for really cheap especially since some 780's are going for $275. the 750ti isn't as good as a 660 and would be a downgrade.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. The 970 and 980 have really become quite a dominant force among the high end gpus. I've noticed that NVidia's Kepler cards have taken quite a hit in recent games. The GTX 760 is a prime example.


I don't have any issue with the new games. The game release benchmarks are always off compared to performance for everyone after a few patches, etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. The 970 and 980 have really become quite a dominant force among the high end gpus. I've noticed that NVidia's Kepler cards have taken quite a hit in recent games. The GTX 760 is a prime example.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any issue with the new games. The game release benchmarks are always off compared to performance for everyone after a few patches, etc.
Click to expand...

600 series weren't nerfed as there was no need.


----------



## kulampang

Hi guys. this is my first time to post in here. I just got a second 660 and I did the bios unlocking at the first page on both cards. the problem is I can't seem to get this two cards to go SLI. it's just keeps saying "to use maximum 3d performance, connect the SLI-ready graphics cards with an SLI connector" the SLI connector is already connected on both graphics cards and I've done reinstalling the drivers and trying out another SLI connector but the problem still persists. I hope you can help me. by the way graphics driver is the latest 347.25 and I have identical cards Inno3d reference gtx660.


----------



## dilster97

Anybody having issues holding 1254MHz - 1267MHz in Valley? Lowest i dipped to was 983MHz. I know the 660 was never really a OC card but can it hold a slight clock?

Voltage is 1.212mV + 150% limit. Unless there's another BIOS available.

Using the EVGA GTX 660 SC btw.


----------



## jason387

I've managed to stop all throttling on the card. There was a TDP tab in Kepler bios tweaker which wasn't increased. After a long time I managed to find which one needed to be increased and finally I did it. Now I'm at 1241/1677 with not even a second of throttling. Sad that my cards limit is 1241 stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kulampang*
> 
> Hi guys. this is my first time to post in here. I just got a second 660 and I did the bios unlocking at the first page on both cards. the problem is I can't seem to get this two cards to go SLI. it's just keeps saying "to use maximum 3d performance, connect the SLI-ready graphics cards with an SLI connector" the SLI connector is already connected on both graphics cards and I've done reinstalling the drivers and trying out another SLI connector but the problem still persists. I hope you can help me. by the way graphics driver is the latest 347.25 and I have identical cards Inno3d reference gtx660.


you should reinstall a previous driver not todays crap which is getting better and better at screwing up with a bios fllash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Anybody having issues holding 1254MHz - 1267MHz in Valley? Lowest i dipped to was 983MHz. I know the 660 was never really a OC card but can it hold a slight clock?
> 
> Voltage is 1.212mV + 150% limit. Unless there's another BIOS available.
> 
> Using the EVGA GTX 660 SC btw.


did you use the process from page 1?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've managed to stop all throttling on the card. There was a TDP tab in Kepler bios tweaker which wasn't increased. After a long time I managed to find which one needed to be increased and finally I did it. Now I'm at 1241/1677 with not even a second of throttling. Sad that my cards limit is 1241 stable.


my bios?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've managed to stop all throttling on the card. There was a TDP tab in Kepler bios tweaker which wasn't increased. After a long time I managed to find which one needed to be increased and finally I did it. Now I'm at 1241/1677 with not even a second of throttling. Sad that my cards limit is 1241 stable.


Which tab was untouched in the TDP section?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've managed to stop all throttling on the card. There was a TDP tab in Kepler bios tweaker which wasn't increased. After a long time I managed to find which one needed to be increased and finally I did it. Now I'm at 1241/1677 with not even a second of throttling. Sad that my cards limit is 1241 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Which tab was untouched in the TDP section?
Click to expand...

all of them if you used page 1 also you have different card version so its not best to follow his card but do your own or post it to get done


----------



## jason387

I used kepler bios tweaker v1.27v
The fourth one, and 5th. Set them both to 200w. Both of these were not kept at 200w either by djthrottle or Cyclops. I'm not blaming anyone as it could just be with my card but I'm always here to contribute information which maybe helpful to someone else. Now my power graph in msi corresponds with that which shows in gpuz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I used kepler bios tweaker v1.27v
> The fourth one, and 5th. Set them both to 200w. Both of these were not kept at 200w either by djthrottle or Cyclops. I'm not blaming anyone as it could just be with my card but I'm always here to contribute information which maybe helpful to someone else. Now my power graph in msi corresponds with that which shows in gpuz.


that one is one the ones that usually causes instability in a bios so its more than likely just your card.


----------



## kulampang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should reinstall a previous driver not todays crap which is getting better and better at screwing up with a bios fllash
> did you use the process from page 1?
> my bios?


thanks for the reply. I just solve the problem. swapping the two video cards in its place and re-seating the SLI bridge solves the problem. Thanks for the help.

EDIT: by the way I did use the process from page 1.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kulampang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should reinstall a previous driver not todays crap which is getting better and better at screwing up with a bios fllash
> did you use the process from page 1?
> my bios?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply. I just solve the problem. swapping the two video cards in its place and re-seating the SLI bridge solves the problem. Thanks for the help.
> 
> EDIT: by the way I did use the process from page 1.
Click to expand...

then since you used the process from page 1 keep me posted on how they work out


----------



## dilster97

Being massive idiot, i did not know that the cards bios was unlocked to 1254MHz and 1.212mV.

Also re installed 344.60 and afterburner and everything is swimming


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Being massive idiot, i did not know that the cards bios was unlocked to 1254MHz and 1.212mV.
> 
> Also re installed 344.60 and afterburner and everything is swimming


lol let me know if you have any problems as i might not be here much longer.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol let me know if you have any problems as i might not be here much longer.


Why so?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol let me know if you have any problems as i might not be here much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
Click to expand...

I might be selling my computer to help fund my new car.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I might be selling my computer to help fund my new car.


Sad to hear that, you are one of the most helpful members as far as I can tell. But what car are you about to get?

I am constantly joking with my friends about raising the price of my car four times just by putting my pc in the trunk, that's because I got my Skoda Felicia for under 400eur and combined cost of pc, monitor, headphones and mouse is well over 1200eur.


----------



## kaiju

Anyone going to upgrade to the 9xx series or we all gonna wait?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I might be selling my computer to help fund my new car.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear that, you are one of the most helpful members as far as I can tell. But what car are you about to get?
> 
> I am constantly joking with my friends about raising the price of my car four times just by putting my pc in the trunk, that's because I got my Skoda Felicia for under 400eur and combined cost of pc, monitor, headphones and mouse is well over 1200eur.
Click to expand...

lol i should be able to trade my rig for a car but average people wouldn't be able to see what this computer is worth. I'm going honda, mitsubishi, volkswagon, or nissan. 4 door sedan versions. I'm trying to get a honda accord or volkswagon passat but both cars are over priced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone going to upgrade to the 9xx series or we all gonna wait?


depends on what people can afford. I'm going to wait for the 980ti or pascal and as you can see with my rig 980 is a sidegrade and offers no improvement other than power consumption for me.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone going to upgrade to the 9xx series or we all gonna wait?


Maybe i will, depends on how the rma of my two 660s goes. I am almost sure, that i want to pick a 970, even i quite liked how the pc looked like with SLI. It may be more sexy and bling bling, but single powerful card is simply more practical and even the price of it is lower than dual 960s. Based on my games, mostly Battlefield 4 and Dota 2, the additional performance at 1080p of two 960s is not worth the price difference for me. Maybe i will be able to add another 970 in the future and i would lose that option with two 960s.

But as i said, it depends on how the rma goes. They mostly refund the original price, but some products just exchange piece for piece. In this case, i would be stuck with my 660s again. But i cant wait for them to give me answer, although they have one more week to solve it.

@djthrottleboi
Yeah, Hondas and Volkswagens are a bit pricier, but you pay for higher quality. Parents have 2007 Honda Civic and i love that car. In my opinion the feel of the build quality and engineering was better than most Fords, Opels, and Nissans. I am not talking about French and Italian cars, because i think we will agree that Renault and "quality" cnat be used in a single sentence. The same goes for Koreans (Hyundai, Kia).








Just go for Nazis, you will not regret that decision later.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone going to upgrade to the 9xx series or we all gonna wait?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will, depends on how the rma of my two 660s goes. I am almost sure, that i want to pick a 970, even i quite liked how the pc looked like with SLI. It may be more sexy and bling bling, but single powerful card is simply more practical and even the price of it is lower than dual 960s. Based on my games, mostly Battlefield 4 and Dota 2, the additional performance at 1080p of two 960s is not worth the price difference for me. Maybe i will be able to add another 970 in the future and i would lose that option with two 960s.
> 
> But as i said, it depends on how the rma goes. They mostly refund the original price, but some products just exchange piece for piece. In this case, i would be stuck with my 660s again. But i cant wait for them to give me answer, although they have one more week to solve it.
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> Yeah, Hondas and Volkswagens are a bit pricier, but you pay for higher quality. Parents have 2007 Honda Civic and i love that car. In my opinion the feel of the build quality and engineering was better than most Fords, Opels, and Nissans. I am not talking about French and Italian cars, because i think we will agree that Renault and "quality" cnat be used in a single sentence. The same goes for Koreans (Hyundai, Kia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go for Nazis, you will not regret that decision later.
Click to expand...

lol the german cars rock. I wanted the passat but it sold. i'm looking at a 2003 honda civic lx now with 147,000 miles and its at $3000. even if something is wrong its worth it as its one of few cars that gets 30 mpg from that year so with a nice budget.


----------



## VeauX

Looking at the posts pages before, I'm in the same kind of situation, i have a cooler master PSU with 2 rails of 18 amps each... That might be what makes my card throttle for power, I'm still amazed that from my overclock @ stock and my overclock with bios mod I only get 13 to 26MHz difference max.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Looking at the posts pages before, I'm in the same kind of situation, i have a cooler master PSU with 2 rails of 18 amps each... That might be what makes my card throttle for power, I'm still amazed that from my overclock @ stock and my overclock with bios mod I only get 13 to 26MHz difference max.


If you edit the right section for the TDP it won't throttle at all. If your GPU requires more power than your PSU can deliver then your computer will turn off.


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> If you edit the right section for the TDP it won't throttle at all. If your GPU requires more power than your PSU can deliver then your computer will turn off.


That's where i struggle, I've read the explanations of the TDP tab in KBT and it's not clear to me hahaha, I'll have to make some trials.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> That's where i struggle, I've read the explanations of the TDP tab in KBT and it's not clear to me hahaha, I'll have to make some trials.


Through trial and error I stopped my card from throttling. Make sure that the Power graph is MSI Afterburner isn't hitting 100% and see if it corresponds to the TDP% column in GPU-Z.


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Through trial and error I stopped my card from throttling. Make sure that the Power graph is MSI Afterburner isn't hitting 100% and see if it corresponds to the TDP% column in GPU-Z.


My power in precision x hits 100%, that's why it throttles for power limit. In GPU-z, the power graph stays around 50%.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> My power in precision x hits 100%, that's why it throttles for power limit. In GPU-z, the power graph stays around 50%.


That means the wrong TDP counter has been edited. I had this same problem. But now its solved. If you want me to edit it for you send me your stock as well as edited bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

yeah @jason387 I think its better to add that value maybe because it spreads the load. maybe its not loading other rails as hard with that value being higher. btw good news. I got a new 1300w psu on its way. time to push my kingpin up past 1500MHz again.


----------



## VeauX

Here are some screenshots of the Power Table Tab covering all the settings. Stock vs Modded


----------



## imageinmotion

I tried this out but in the command prompt when executing the flash.. it gives me a message saying that a newer version of nvflash is needed


----------



## jason387

Download the latest version of Nvflash. I've had a look at the pics. Can you see those counters with 110% next to them, those two need to be edited. Keep bot to 100% at 225000. Those are the two main ones. After this the power in MSI Afterburner will never hit 100% and will correspond to that in GPU-Z.


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Download the latest version of Nvflash. I've had a look at the pics. Can you see those counters with 110% next to them, those two need to be edited. Keep bot to 100% at 225000. Those are the two main ones. After this the power in MSI Afterburner will never hit 100% and will correspond to that in GPU-Z.


#5 and #6? Ok will try.

Can you post your bios to see the settings?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> #5 and #6? Ok will try.
> 
> Can you post your bios to see the settings?


Download this and have a look at my bios.

working4.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> #5 and #6? Ok will try.
> 
> Can you post your bios to see the settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Download this and have a look at my bios.
> 
> working4.zip 58k .zip file
Click to expand...

yo forget his bios may be different. simply post a screenshot rather than giving him the bios. he may make the mistake of flashing that.


----------



## jason387

Yeah true. Please don't flash that bios on your gpu. Both are of different vendors. Just open the bios and have a look at what tdp changes were made.


----------



## WarePredator

I'm using a Gigabyte OC Windforce edition but I can't reach a stable overclock even at 1150 mhz with unlocked voltage. Could someone edit my bios and adjust the power options? I'm using a Nexus 700w power supply with 24A on rail.

660.zip 122k .zip file
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yo forget his bios may be different. simply post a screenshot rather than giving him the bios. he may make the mistake of flashing that.


i'm not dumb folks....


----------



## jason387

Has the throttling stopped?


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Has the throttling stopped?


Will try to tweak mine tomorrow. Our power tables are quite different. I will let you know how it goes. thanks


----------



## VeauX

Alright, I tweaked my bios. I limited the power to 150W as it's supposed to be the limit of PCI-e + 6PIN PEG.

I OCed the core so that Burst clock 1228. No throttle at all in heaven (power stays at 90% max during the whole bench) Final score 879 in Extreme Preset

In 3DMark11 in Performace Mode I got 7257. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9379864

I tried to OC the core to 1241 but I got a driver crash... no throttle though and temp stayed at 65C. Maybe it's the limit of my chip? What do you think?

I attach a couple screens


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Alright, I tweaked my bios. I limited the power to 150W as it's supposed to be the limit of PCI-e + 6PIN PEG.
> 
> I OCed the core so that Burst clock 1228. No throttle at all in heaven (power stays at 90% max during the whole bench) Final score 879 in Extreme Preset
> 
> In 3DMark11 in Performace Mode I got 7257. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9379864
> 
> I tried to OC the core to 1241 but I got a driver crash... no throttle though and temp stayed at 65C. Maybe it's the limit of my chip? What do you think?
> 
> I attach a couple screens


That's a good score. You're power limit did hit 102% which means it throttled a little. It can use more than 150W as I can personally confirm using upto 180Watts. I suggest that you keep your power limit to a minimum of 185W or even 200W. Even I seem to be stuck at 1228Mhz/1650Mhz as my max stable 24/7 OC.

Here is my score at 1241/1600Mhz- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9314712 Don't look at the overall score as we have different CPU's. Only look at the Graphics Score.

Here is my Unigine Heaven 4.0 Score at the same settings as yours.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yo forget his bios may be different. simply post a screenshot rather than giving him the bios. he may make the mistake of flashing that.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not dumb folks....
Click to expand...

never said you were dumb I am however required to say these things which also explains the disclaimers on all our modding threads incvluding but not limited to the ones in my sig.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

I've been fidling around (again) with some settings, and here's the result;
GPU clockspeed: 1.267 Mhz
MEM clockspeed: 6.412 Mhz
Max Temp: 55 degrees celcius
HWInfo although peaks at 1267 Mhz, MSI Afterburner measured a peak at 1293 Mhz, Not sure which one is actually correct, so therefore I'm "claiming" 1.267 Mhz to be considered as being the most accurate of the two.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

One of my 660s is back! Unfortunately, the psu rma didn't went so well, they said, that they will give me brand new one, but they gave me cx750. Yeah non-modular version. I will contact them about it, but that means I am again without psu :'( espcialy now, when I wanted to try bf hardline beta.

Anyway I am still waiting for the second card to arrive, because I expect that they will repair that one too, but I still need to try this one, if it is ok, what is impossible without psu.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

Video with settings mentioned above. Please note that the "stuttering" is a result of my videoconversionprogram, and not noticeable in the actual "benchmark"


----------



## ModerateGamer69

After seeing a post of unique heaven, If any of you may be interested, here's a vid of valley benchmark with different settings..

Score: 1047 (edited, typo.. sorry)

Resolution: 1920 x 1080
DirectX: DX11
Quality: Ultra
AA: 8x
Full Screen
Recorded with GeForce nVidia ShadowPlay
Driverversion: 347.09
Bios: 80.06.28.00.39 (P2030-0000) [GK106]
msi Afterburner Settings;
Core Voltage: +12mV
PowerLimit: 170
CoreClock: +10
Memory clock: +375
FanSpeed: Auto (adjusted settings)
GPU Core max: 1264 Mhz
Memory max: 3379 (x2) 6758 Mhz
Max temp: 54 degrees Celcius (129 degrees Fahrenheit)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModerateGamer69*
> 
> I've been fidling around (again) with some settings, and here's the result;
> GPU clockspeed: 1.267 Mhz
> MEM clockspeed: 6.412 Mhz
> Max Temp: 55 degrees celcius
> HWInfo although peaks at 1267 Mhz, MSI Afterburner measured a peak at 1293 Mhz, Not sure which one is actually correct, so therefore I'm "claiming" 1.267 Mhz to be considered as being the most accurate of the two.


Your card is throttling. Edit the bios to stop clocks from throttling. It doesn't matter if your clocks hit a max of 1267mhz or higher cause according to that msi afterburner graph it went all the way down to 1202Mhz. What you want is a constant clock speed with no throttling.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Your card is throttling. Edit the bios to stop clocks from throttling. It doesn't matter if your clocks hit a max of 1267mhz or higher cause according to that msi afterburner graph it went all the way down to 1202Mhz. What you want is a constant clock speed with no throttling.


Ok... didn't notice that. (I really don't know everything, so thank you for pointing that out) Rises a big questionmark above my head, how do I edit the bios preventing the card throttling (safely)??


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModerateGamer69*
> 
> Ok... didn't notice that. (I really don't know everything, so thank you for pointing that out) Rises a big questionmark above my head, how do I edit the bios preventing the card throttling (safely)??


Have you tried editing the bios before?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> One of my 660s is back! Unfortunately, the psu rma didn't went so well, they said, that they will give me brand new one, but they gave me cx750. Yeah non-modular version. I will contact them about it, but that means I am again without psu :'( espcialy now, when I wanted to try bf hardline beta.
> 
> Anyway I am still waiting for the second card to arrive, because I expect that they will repair that one too, but I still need to try this one, if it is ok, what is impossible without psu.


dude hardline roxxs. just tossed in my new psu. time to put my bios back on the gpu and start pumping 1.46v into it again.


----------



## jason387

Anyone managed above 1241Mhz stable without any throttling whatsoever?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dude hardline roxxs. just tossed in my new psu. time to put my bios back on the gpu and start pumping 1.46v into it again.


I got a refund on that psu, so now I have to decide which one will I get.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Anyone managed above 1241Mhz stable without any throttling whatsoever?


I have reverted to my stock BIOS after getting a BSOD x124 after playing Far Cry 4 for about 5 hours with modded BIOS (see my previous posts in this thread, a couple of weeks ago)

Now with stock BIOS, I use PrecisionX to OC GPU Core to +110MHz (1241MHz) and Power Target to 110% - see image for details of this.

More testing will be needed to confirm a stable OC but initial results are good, I am content that this is less aggressive OC, stock voltage, but only ~10MHz less GPU Core than voltage modded BIOS.

So, to answer your question Jason387, no - my card is not stable above what my image below describes. I tried setting PrecisionX to +120MHz (1251MHz) but Skyrim froze after about 1 minute with stock voltage.


----------



## KRAAG

Here's a run using the same OC settings with 3DMark11 Basic 720p Performance Tests... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9393221

Compare that with this run using BIOS OC mod... strange - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9319100

Physics CPU score is lower this run because my CPU was OCd on the last run. Graphics score is where it's at for the purposes of this thread though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Here's a run using the same OC settings with 3DMark11 Basic 720p Performance Tests... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9393221
> 
> Compare that with this run using BIOS OC mod... strange - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9319100
> 
> Physics CPU score is lower this run because my CPU was OCd on the last run. Graphics score is where it's at for the purposes of this thread though.


Sadly, your GPU is throttling. Edit the BIOS again.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> I have reverted to my stock BIOS after getting a BSOD x124 after playing Far Cry 4 for about 5 hours with modded BIOS (see my previous posts in this thread, a couple of weeks ago)
> 
> Now with stock BIOS, I use PrecisionX to OC GPU Core to +110MHz (1241MHz) and Power Target to 110% - see image for details of this.
> 
> More testing will be needed to confirm a stable OC but initial results are good, I am content that this is less aggressive OC, stock voltage, but only ~10MHz less GPU Core than voltage modded BIOS.
> 
> So, to answer your question Jason387, no - my card is not stable above what my image below describes. I tried setting PrecisionX to +120MHz (1251MHz) but Skyrim froze after about 1 minute with stock voltage.


There is no point in overclocking if the GPU is throttling. You want it running at a certain frequency throughout and not running at 1240Mhz for few seconds and then going down to 1215Mhz, that's as good as keeping i at 1215Mhz. Re-edit your bios.


----------



## CS14

Does anyone happen to have an unlocked BIOS for my card (see sig) by any chance? Whenever I try to use KGB it cannot find the voltages and I'm not quite sure what I should be adjusting in KeplerBiosTool. Any help appreciated.

-c


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Does anyone happen to have an unlocked BIOS for my card (see sig) by any chance? Whenever I try to use KGB it cannot find the voltages and I'm not quite sure what I should be adjusting in KeplerBiosTool. Any help appreciated.
> 
> -c


Upload your bios file here and let us have a go at it.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sadly, your GPU is throttling. Edit the BIOS again.


I agree that the card throttles within the Kombustor benchmark utility, as was evidenced and presented with my graph image - but that is not why I purchased my gfx card - I purchased it to play games with, seeing as though there is absolutely NO throttling after a 10 minute run in a heavily modded Skyrim AND FarCry4 - I see no reason to up the voltage/power via the BIOS again, it would only cause more instability, as I proved to myself getting BSOD 124s in FarCry and Skyrim freezing/CTD.

I have just played Far Cry 4 again for about 4 - 5 hours with no ill effects whatsoever - using a stock BIOS with +110MHZ Core and 110% Power Target in PrecisionX.


----------



## jason387

It throttled in 3D Mark 11 as well that's why you got a lower score. With the stock bios you can reach 1188Mhz without any throttling. The bsod you had may not just be a result of your gpu. It could be ram as well just so you know. If its the gpu it will constantly happen immediately with the edited bios. Editing the tdp to stop throttling wont affect the gpu at all. We both have the exact same gpu and I agree that each piece of hardware isn't the same but so far no gpu has died as a result of a wise bios mod.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It throttled in 3D Mark 11 as well that's why you got a lower score. With the stock bios you can reach 1188Mhz without any throttling. The bsod you had may not just be a result of your gpu. It could be ram as well just so you know. If its the gpu it will constantly happen immediately with the edited bios. Editing the tdp to stop throttling wont affect the gpu at all. We both have the exact same gpu and I agree that each piece of hardware isn't the same but so far no gpu has died as a result of a wise bios mod.


That's not correct, I don't know what you were reading but the Graphics Score is about 500 points better with my stock BIOS compared to the modded BIOS, I don't know why. Also, the card did not throttle during the 3DMark tests - the gpu core speed you were likely reading on my 3DMark score pages are not the true full boost speeds.

This link is results of STOCK BIOS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9393221
Total score of P7528, with a Graphics Score of 7557.

This link is results of MODDED BIOS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9319100
Total score of P7263, with a Graphics Score of 7056.

So the stock software overclocked BIOS has a higher score than the voltage and power modded overclocked BIOS, even without an overclocked i7 CPU thrown in


----------



## KRAAG

I just did another run of 3DMark but this time I upped the multiplier on my CPU to maximize the total score - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9394691 - P7695

It appears that there may be some throttling going on within 3DMark, which I am not too concerned about because the scores are better, I'm using less voltage so the components should last longer and my games look and play better with NO throttling











Here's about 15 minutes of Far Cry 4 gameplay with no core speed throttling - solid 1241MHz... same with 10min run of Skyrim (right image)



As many others say, modern games just don't stress your GFX card out like modern benchmarking programs are designed to.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> I just did another run of 3DMark but this time I upped the multiplier on my CPU to maximize the total score - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9394691 - P7695
> 
> It appears that there may be some throttling going on within 3DMark, which I am not too concerned about because the scores are better, I'm using less voltage so the components should last longer and my games look and play better with NO throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's about 15 minutes of Far Cry 4 gameplay with no core speed throttling - solid 1241MHz... same with 10min run of Skyrim (right image)
> 
> 
> 
> As many others say, modern games just don't stress your GFX card out like modern benchmarking programs are designed to.


I respect that its your GPU and your decision. I just wanted you to know that stock voltage is 1.175v. Now even though unlocking the voltage in the bios gives you 1.2v which may sound like a lot but in reality isn't that much extra. A GPU can get spoilt even at stock speeds with stock voltages. It doesn't take overclocking to reduce its life span. If a GPU is going to die it will whether at stock clocks or overclocks. Ultimately the choice is yours and in truth the GPU even performs well at stock clocks.

Try playing Dying Light. It is quite intense. Apart from throttling I doubt that the gpu is stable at 1241Mhz at 1.175v


----------



## KRAAG

I've reverted to my stock bios and max voltage is 1.162v not 1.175v

Voltage info on different brands of 660 (first image)
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6276/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-review-gk106-rounds-out-the-kepler-family/17

I'll do some more stability testing and return.


----------



## VeauX

7554 is the graphics score i get in 3DMark11 with my current OC which is with unlocked voltage, OC Mem and core @1228. So is you get the same Without touching the BIOS, that's good indeed.

Talking about FC... FC3 used to crash a lot with software monitoring overlay on screen, I
That was utterly annoying and I researched for weeks before finding it. Also it hatted the Asus AI Suite. Removing both made the game as stable again. I've read that's FC4 is based on the same engine so.
And crashing after 5 hours, this might be anything. If it were OC fault, it would have come sooner. My 2 cents.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> 7554 is the graphics score i get in 3DMark11 with my current OC which is with unlocked voltage, OC Mem and core @1228. So is you get the same Without touching the BIOS, that's good indeed.
> 
> Talking about FC... FC3 used to crash a lot with software monitoring overlay on screen, I
> That was utterly annoying and I researched for weeks before finding it. Also it hatted the Asus AI Suite. Removing both made the game as stable again. I've read that's FC4 is based on the same engine so.
> And crashing after 5 hours, this might be anything. If it were OC fault, it would have come sooner. My 2 cents.


Exactly. Also he gets the same and so can I but throttling will kick in during extreme loads and when the gpu usage is maxed out for a while.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dude hardline roxxs. just tossed in my new psu. time to put my bios back on the gpu and start pumping 1.46v into it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a refund on that psu, so now I have to decide which one will I get.
Click to expand...

go supernova they are quality for the price.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go supernova they are quality for the price.


I am almost sure i will go for it, but i will have to ask evga about warranty, they stated, that it has 10y warranty, but on the retailers web page it says 2 years, even when they are on evgas website enlisted as official retailer.
So this and the fact, that i still have to pay additional 34eur for that psu is delaying the purchase, maybe i will get it right after the paycheck, which is sometime next week.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go supernova they are quality for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost sure i will go for it, but i will have to ask evga about warranty, they stated, that it has 10y warranty, but on the retailers web page it says 2 years, even when they are on evgas website enlisted as official retailer.
> So this and the fact, that i still have to pay additional 34eur for that psu is delaying the purchase, maybe i will get it right after the paycheck, which is sometime next week.
Click to expand...

its a 10 year warranty with evga as you are somewhere not america lol i think you guys get a warranty from the retailer as well. this means you can rma with either tyhe retailer or evga


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its a 10 year warranty with evga as you are somewhere not america lol i think you guys get a warranty from the retailer as well. this means you can rma with either tyhe retailer or evga


thanks for info. Now i just have to wait, again, for my second 660 arrive, order that psu, get it back under water and start clocking again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its a 10 year warranty with evga as you are somewhere not america lol i think you guys get a warranty from the retailer as well. this means you can rma with either tyhe retailer or evga
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for info. Now i just have to wait, again, for my second 660 arrive, order that psu, get it back under water and start clocking again.
Click to expand...

sweet.


----------



## jason387

Here's a run at 1228/1600Mhz Firestrike Extreme-


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's a run at 1228/1600Mhz Firestrike Extreme-


impressive http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3026085 to show you where that score stands this is my kingpin's score. try to oc the bclk on the mobo a well to get a little more performance as well.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> impressive http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3026085 to show you where that score stands this is my kingpin's score. try to oc the bclk on the mobo a well to get a little more performance as well.


Is it worth running the 660 in SLI?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> impressive http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3026085 to show you where that score stands this is my kingpin's score. try to oc the bclk on the mobo a well to get a little more performance as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth running the 660 in SLI?
Click to expand...

It definitely is. you will get a little over the 770 performance but under the 780


----------



## jason387

I'm truly amazed by the performance of the GTX 750ti and its OC potential. It is just 5-8fps behind the GTX 660 overclocked.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm truly amazed by the performance of the GTX 750ti and its OC potential. It is just 5-8fps behind the GTX 660 overclocked.


the lower 700 series are amazing for their price. imagine if they could draw more power than the mobo allows. that would be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the lower 700 series are amazing for their price. imagine if they could draw more power than the mobo allows. that would be the best bang for the buck.


The funny thing is that there are 750Ti's with a 6 pin connector but they don't overclock any better than those without a 6 pin cause even at 1450mzh, which is a good OC for the 750Tiit doesn't consume more than 70Watts.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the lower 700 series are amazing for their price. imagine if they could draw more power than the mobo allows. that would be the best bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that there are 750Ti's with a 6 pin connector but they don't overclock any better than those without a 6 pin cause even at 1450mzh, which is a good OC for the 750Tiit doesn't consume more than 70Watts.
Click to expand...

the ones with the 6pin have the same limitations as the ones that draw from the mobo. when i say imagine if they had a 6pin i mean really if they were designed around the 6pin and more and not adding 6pins as a after thought


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the ones with the 6pin have the same limitations as the ones that draw from the mobo. when i say imagine if they had a 6pin i mean really if they were designed around the 6pin and more and not adding 6pins as a after thought


True. Even if that would have increased wattage by another 20Watts that could have increased clocks by at least 120Mhz or so.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the ones with the 6pin have the same limitations as the ones that draw from the mobo. when i say imagine if they had a 6pin i mean really if they were designed around the 6pin and more and not adding 6pins as a after thought
> 
> 
> 
> True. Even if that would have increased wattage by another 20Watts that could have increased clocks by at least 120Mhz or so.
Click to expand...

I wish nvidia played fair and quit hindering their cards.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wish nvidia played fair and quit hindering their cards.


I'm wondering if Nvidia will be looking to fill the gap with a new GPU between the GTX 750Ti and GTX 960.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wish nvidia played fair and quit hindering their cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Nvidia will be looking to fill the gap with a new GPU between the GTX 750Ti and GTX 960.
Click to expand...

yeah the 950ti when they are ready lol


----------



## jason387

Here is my score with Monster Hunter Benchmark.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Upload your bios file here and let us have a go at it.


 GK106.zip 123k .zip file


Here's my BIOS at stock for anyone that would be able to help. Would be greatly appreciated, I really wanna push this card to it's limits. Cooling is not an issue.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's my BIOS at stock for anyone that would be able to help. Would be greatly appreciated, I really wanna push this card to it's limits. Cooling is not an issue.


I've increased TDP to stop all throttling, increased voltage to 1.21v and your boost clock without any software overclocking should be at 1228Mhz. Run a program check msi afterburner or even GPU-Z. Should show 1228Mhz at 1.21v. My rock solid stable clock is 1228Mhz and most attain the same.

mod.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've increased TDP to stop all throttling, increased voltage to 1.21v and your boost clock without any software overclocking should be at 1228Mhz. Run a program check msi afterburner or even GPU-Z. Should show 1228Mhz at 1.21v. My rock solid stable clock is 1228Mhz and most attain the same.
> 
> mod.zip 123k .zip file


Thank you, I'll give it a go and report back. +1 rep.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Thank you, I'll give it a go and report back. +1 rep.


I'll be online. Do let me know


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'll be online. Do let me know


I flashed it with nvflash (using just nvflash mod.rom (tried 660.rom too)) and gpuz is showing stock speeds? Am I doing something wrong during the flashing stage?

Edit: Could it possibly be MSI afterburner running at startup at default GPU settings? Just realized I had it set to run at startup.

Edit 2: Wasn't MSI afterburner, just disabled it and restarted and still running at stock speeds.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I flashed it with nvflash (using just nvflash mod.rom (tried 660.rom too)) and gpuz is showing stock speeds? Am I doing something wrong during the flashing stage?
> 
> Edit: Could it possibly be MSI afterburner running at startup at default GPU settings? Just realized I had it set to run at startup.
> 
> Edit 2: Wasn't MSI afterburner, just disabled it and restarted and still running at stock speeds.


Run it in 3D clocks for a few seconds and tell me what's your max clock speed according to MSI Afterburner. Flash mod.rom. That's the bios I edited for you. Don't look at the first screen in GPU-Z. Look at the sensors tab in GPU-Z and tell me what clocks its running at in 3D mode and what VDDC is it showing?


----------



## CS14

This is what it's reading so far:



Everything looking good?


----------



## jason387

That's perfect. You're core clock is running at 1228Mhz. I left the memory at stock. You can overclock that using MSI Afterburner. If 1228Mhz is stable then increase keep overclocking using MSI Afterburner by increments of 13mhz until unstable. Try running a benchmark or unigine heaven and report back. 1228Mhz for a GTX 660 is a good overclock.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That's perfect. You're core clock is running at 1228Mhz. I left the memory at stock. You can overclock that using MSI Afterburner. If 1228Mhz is stable then increase keep overclocking using MSI Afterburner by increments of 13mhz until unstable. Try running a benchmark or unigine heaven and report back. 1228Mhz for a GTX 660 is a good overclock.


Thank you for your help so far. A few more questions, however:

1. Any way to get GPU-Z to show proper clocks or any sort of program that could be used as a validation?
2. Any special precautions I should take when updating Nvidia drivers or should there be no issues?

About to run heaven and see how it goes.

Edit: Left heaven to run for a few minutes while I went to grab a bite and came back to it at a black screen and had to force close. Doesn't seem stable for me.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Thank you for your help so far. A few more questions, however:
> 
> 1. Any way to get GPU-Z to show proper clocks or any sort of program that could be used as a validation?
> 2. Any special precautions I should take when updating Nvidia drivers or should there be no issues?
> 
> About to run heaven and see how it goes.
> 
> Edit: Left heaven to run for a few minutes while I went to grab a bite and came back to it at a black screen and had to force close. Doesn't seem stable for me.


It doesn't matter what gpu z shows. What matters is the clocks it runs at in 3D mode. That is the boost frequency. Gpu z doesn't show that. Try going -13mhz in afterburner and run heaven again. After doing that it should run at 1215Mhz. If you want IT could disable boost so that the default clock and the boost clock would be the same so gpuz would show the clocks.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It doesn't matter what gpu z shows. What matters is the clocks it runs at in 3D mode. That is the boost frequency. Gpu z doesn't show that. Try going -13mhz in afterburner and run heaven again. After doing that it should run at 1215Mhz. If you want IT could disable boost so that the default clock and the boost clock would be the same so gpuz would show the clocks.


Had to go back -26 (1202) to get it stable in Heaven. If you were to disable boost and make it so that they are the same would that affect stability at all, in terms of being able to push it further or would it play no difference?

Edit: Btw my GPU-Z does seem to show core, memory, and boost speeds but at stock after flashing.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Had to go back -26 (1202) to get it stable in Heaven. If you were to disable boost and make it so that they are the same would that affect stability at all, in terms of being able to push it further or would it play no difference?
> 
> Edit: Btw my GPU-Z does seem to show core, memory, and boost speeds but at stock after flashing.


It would not affect stability nor overclocks. Want me to edit your bios to 1202mhz instead of 1228mhz?


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It would not affect stability nor overclocks. Want me to edit your bios to 1202mhz instead of 1228mhz?


I would very much appreciate it if you could (do it at 1200, if you don't mind). Also if you don't mind disabling the boost or w/e is needed to get GPU-Z validation. Thanks again.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I would very much appreciate it if you could (do it at 1200, if you don't mind). Also if you don't mind disabling the boost or w/e is needed to get GPU-Z validation. Thanks again.


Here

mod1.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here
> 
> mod1.zip 123k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## jason387

Let me know how it works.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Let me know how it works.


you made some common mistakes but decent enough. however you will have a tough time figuring out gigabyte.

rule #1 never let a 660 bios boost above 1202Mhz. If it does more thats cool but let them oc it past that point.

rule #2 specify voltage ranges this is completely necessary with gigabyte bios's and mainly other manufacturers as they cannot function well at 1.212v without consistency.

rule #3 ytou want to sync the boost reqs with the boost table to maximize efficiency of the boosted values as boost is a vital part of the gpu architecture and must be defined specifically to achieve maximum efficiency and proper use of the gpu including but not limited to its limits.

Lastly always include the original bios so that people always have a backup in the same folder like this.

GK106.zip 244k .zip file


Also note gigabyte evga and other mainstream cards will act funny without enough power and they can very well use up to 225w so you have to adjust mod accordingly and not take and apply what was done to your zotac which those cards are weird btw.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Let me know how it works.


So far so good. Ran stable in Heaven again and have done some testing in various games and have yet to come across any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you made some common mistakes but decent enough. however you will have a tough time figuring out gigabyte.
> 
> rule #1 never let a 660 bios boost above 1202Mhz. If it does more thats cool but let them oc it past that point.
> 
> rule #2 specify voltage ranges this is completely necessary with gigabyte bios's and mainly other manufacturers as they cannot function well at 1.212v without consistency.
> 
> rule #3 ytou want to sync the boost reqs with the boost table to maximize efficiency of the boosted values as boost is a vital part of the gpu architecture and must be defined specifically to achieve maximum efficiency and proper use of the gpu including but not limited to its limits.
> 
> Lastly always include the original bios so that people always have a backup in the same folder like this.
> 
> GK106.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also note gigabyte evga and other mainstream cards will act funny without enough power and they can very well use up to 225w so you have to adjust mod accordingly and not take and apply what was done to your zotac which those cards are weird btw.


With everything you've stated above, does the BIOS I'm currently using seem fine (if you wouldn't mind checking it out to make sure everything is in order)?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you made some common mistakes but decent enough. however you will have a tough time figuring out gigabyte.
> 
> rule #1 never let a 660 bios boost above 1202Mhz. If it does more thats cool but let them oc it past that point.
> 
> rule #2 specify voltage ranges this is completely necessary with gigabyte bios's and mainly other manufacturers as they cannot function well at 1.212v without consistency.
> 
> rule #3 ytou want to sync the boost reqs with the boost table to maximize efficiency of the boosted values as boost is a vital part of the gpu architecture and must be defined specifically to achieve maximum efficiency and proper use of the gpu including but not limited to its limits.
> 
> Lastly always include the original bios so that people always have a backup in the same folder like this.
> 
> GK106.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also note gigabyte evga and other mainstream cards will act funny without enough power and they can very well use up to 225w so you have to adjust mod accordingly and not take and apply what was done to your zotac which those cards are weird btw.


Lol. But at the same clocks can a different GTX 660 actually consume more power than my card at the same clocks?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> So far so good. Ran stable in Heaven again and have done some testing in various games and have yet to come across any issues.
> With everything you've stated above, does the BIOS I'm currently using seem fine (if you wouldn't mind checking it out to make sure everything is in order)?


Give it a go. If you have any trouble I'm always around.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Give it a go. If you have any trouble I'm always around.


Will do, thanks again for your help so far. I'll go ahead and post a screenshot of usage and stuff like that here in a moment to make sure everything checks out.

Edit: Here's some screenshots of the MSI monitor while running the Heaven benchmark using the extreme preset (used full screen during initial stability tests)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Will do, thanks again for your help so far. I'll go ahead and post a screenshot of usage and stuff like that here in a moment to make sure everything checks out.


Perfect. Regards increasing the TDP for the GTX 660 I do believe that it was being done a little differently by djthrottle as well as Cyclops and I do respect their insight and help but I do feel that editing of of those TDP counters needed to be done to stop all throttling. 90% of the people in this thread were throttling(be it even a couple of seconds) even after the bios edit.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Perfect. Regards increasing the TDP for the GTX 660 I do believe that it was being done a little differently by djthrottle as well as Cyclops and I do respect their insight and help but I do feel that editing of of those TDP counters needed to be done to stop all throttling. 90% of the people in this thread were throttling(be it even a couple of seconds) even after the bios edit.


Gotcha. Still new into the gpu overclocking/bios modding adventure. Another question, if you're able to provide insight on. Should my PSU be able to accommodate the extra voltage to the GPU as a result of the overclock in addition to my CPU overclock (running at ~4.875 in BIOS, ~1.5+ during load with LLC with voltage slightly upped on CPU-NB)? Yes I'm aware that it's a higher than average voltage for the overclock on my chip but I think it mainly has to do with my motherboard based on further readings. I've had the PSU for about 2 years now and processor has been overclocked for almost the same length of time.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Gotcha. Still new into the gpu overclocking/bios modding adventure. Another question, if you're able to provide insight on. Should my PSU be able to accommodate the extra voltage to the GPU as a result of the overclock in addition to my CPU overclock (running at ~4.875 in BIOS, ~1.5+ during load with LLC with voltage slightly upped on CPU-NB)? Yes I'm aware that it's a higher than average voltage for the overclock on my chip but I think it mainly has to do with my motherboard based on further readings. I've had the PSU for about 2 years now and processor has been overclocked for almost the same length of time.


It's a quality 450Watt PSU and has a single 12v rail so that's good.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It's a quality 450Watt PSU and has a single 12v rail so that's good.


Sounds good just wanted to be extra sure. Going to see if I can push the core freq. any higher then it's off to memory overclocking. I'll post back in a bit once I have everything done.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Sounds good just wanted to be extra sure. Going to see if I can push the core freq. any higher then it's off to memory overclocking. I'll post back in a bit once I have everything done.


Looking forward to it


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Looking forward to it


Stock (no OC/voltage): 1033 Core, 1502 Mem
OC (no voltage): 1058 core, 1571 Mem
OC (voltage) : 1202 core, 1562 Mem

Using ATITool to quickly check for artifacting, 1562 seems to be alright for now. Is it odd that I had to go slightly lower on my mem with a higher core or should I be getting higher mem results as well?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Stock (no OC/voltage): 1033 Core, 1502 Mem
> OC (no voltage): 1058 core, 1571 Mem
> OC (voltage) : 1202 core, 1562 Mem
> 
> Using ATITool to quickly check for artifacting, 1562 seems to be alright for now. Is it odd that I had to go slightly lower on my mem with a higher core or should I be getting higher mem results as well?


Overclocking both to their max does put more stress. Memory OC doesn't do much in terms of gaming performance. Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot please? Want to see if you have Elpida vRam.


----------



## CS14

Edit: Another thing to add. Whenever I test this or previous overclocks (today) in full screen it passes with no hiccup, crashes, or anything like that. However, if I run it at the extreme preset in 1600x900 windowed mode my display driver crashes and heaven momentarily freezes then continues. Should I dial the core back 2mhz?

@jason387

Edit 2: 1202 core clock by itself seems to have been fine. I'll test it a few more times and play around with the memory timings again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you made some common mistakes but decent enough. however you will have a tough time figuring out gigabyte.
> 
> rule #1 never let a 660 bios boost above 1202Mhz. If it does more thats cool but let them oc it past that point.
> 
> rule #2 specify voltage ranges this is completely necessary with gigabyte bios's and mainly other manufacturers as they cannot function well at 1.212v without consistency.
> 
> rule #3 ytou want to sync the boost reqs with the boost table to maximize efficiency of the boosted values as boost is a vital part of the gpu architecture and must be defined specifically to achieve maximum efficiency and proper use of the gpu including but not limited to its limits.
> 
> Lastly always include the original bios so that people always have a backup in the same folder like this.
> 
> GK106.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also note gigabyte evga and other mainstream cards will act funny without enough power and they can very well use up to 225w so you have to adjust mod accordingly and not take and apply what was done to your zotac which those cards are weird btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. But at the same clocks can a different GTX 660 actually consume more power than my card at the same clocks?
Click to expand...

yes definitely and it mostly depends on temps and leakage. Gigabytes and evga cards tend to prefer more power. msi cards are a toss up as well as gainwards as some are like evga cards and some like zotac. Pny and Zotac cards can be iffy on power but generally prefer less power and this only applies to 660's however a cards asic value changes all of this as well.


----------



## CS14

Would it be wise/worth it to up the voltage a slight bit more and squeeze out some more Mhz on the core clock? Cooling really isn't an issue since my case is right next to a window blowing in cold winter air (pretty much have to keep it open or room gets too hot). Keeps my CPU at ~1.5v in the 20s at idle, rarely hitting 50s under load.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Would it be wise/worth it to up the voltage a slight bit more and squeeze out some more Mhz on the core clock? Cooling really isn't an issue since my case is right next to a window blowing in cold winter air (pretty much have to keep it open or room gets too hot). Keeps my CPU at ~1.5v in the 20s at idle, rarely hitting 50s under load.


if your gpu is cool then try the vversion i posted as it allows more power which may help you reach higher clocks.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your gpu is cool then try the vversion i posted as it allows more power which may help you reach higher clocks.


Which post? Also if I noticed a split second, slight drop in GPU speed during Heaven should I be concerned. It wasn't happening frequently but it was there once or twice. I did notice that if I set it past a certain speed, although unstable, it would only show 1215 in MSI monitor.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your gpu is cool then try the vversion i posted as it allows more power which may help you reach higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Which post? Also if I noticed a split second, slight drop in GPU speed during Heaven should I be concerned. It wasn't happening frequently but it was there once or twice. I did notice that if I set it past a certain speed, although unstable, it would only show 1215 in MSI monitor.
Click to expand...

that would mean that its throttling down to 1215 and look back through the thread. I suggest you try that one and decide which one works better for you as they both have their benefits. although if you have a issue with mine i can add more power.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you flashed newmod.rom that is the highest a 660 can do safely and its not gonna hold back


Is this the one you said I should take a look at? Want to be sure before I do any flashing. If not could you perhaps direct me to the correct one? I'm not about to go through a bunch of pages.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Which post? Also if I noticed a split second, slight drop in GPU speed during Heaven should I be concerned. It wasn't happening frequently but it was there once or twice. I did notice that if I set it past a certain speed, although unstable, it would only show 1215 in MSI monitor.


This is exactly what I was talking about. When djthrorttle and cyclops edit it the leave a certain TDP setting which I believe needs to be changed to stop throttling.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you flashed newmod.rom that is the highest a 660 can do safely and its not gonna hold back
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one you said I should take a look at? Want to be sure before I do any flashing. If not could you perhaps direct me to the correct one? I'm not about to go through a bunch of pages.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/6280_20#post_23520696 thats the one


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/6280_20#post_23520696 thats the one


For some reason I was thinking that was the backup you were talking about, my bad.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/6280_20#post_23520696 thats the one
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I was thinking that was the backup you were talking about, my bad.
Click to expand...

no lol i made one from your bios as a example and figured you would have 2 bios to play with.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no lol i made one from your bios as a example and figured you would have 2 bios to play with.


Works like a charm so far. Maintained a rock solid 1202 throughout the entire Heaven benchmark.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no lol i made one from your bios as a example and figured you would have 2 bios to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm so far. Maintained a rock solid 1202 throughout the entire Heaven benchmark.
Click to expand...

awesome. enjoy the oc. now see if you can get higher and if you need more power let me know.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome. enjoy the oc. now see if you can get higher and if you need more power let me know.


I added +20mhz to the core clock and after the display driver crashed I noticed that in the MSI monitor it was maintaining a steady 1215 throughout the benchmark. I'm all for more power if you're up to it and think my PSU can handle the additional voltage on top of my CPU overclock (@ ~1.5 vcore + slight cpu-nb voltage increase).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome. enjoy the oc. now see if you can get higher and if you need more power let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I added +20mhz to the core clock and after the display driver crashed I noticed that in the MSI monitor it was maintaining a steady 1215 throughout the benchmark. I'm all for more power if you're up to it and think my PSU can handle the additional voltage on top of my CPU overclock (@ ~1.5 vcore + slight cpu-nb voltage increase).
Click to expand...

well i really dont think your psu has much more power to spare with your cpu clocked so high though i can set a higher power and see if it works.

GK106.zip 244k .zip file
 this is with only 25w higher for a total of 250w.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well i really dont think your psu has much more power to spare with your cpu clocked so high though i can set a higher power and see if it works.
> 
> GK106.zip 244k .zip file
> this is with only 25w higher for a total of 250w.


Thanks. If I get too close to my PSU's powerlimit could that be the cause of throttling speed as well or would it just shut off all together? Also I did notice the overall heaven score was about 2 points lower than before (other 1202) but I assume that's just variation and nothing to really worry about?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well i really dont think your psu has much more power to spare with your cpu clocked so high though i can set a higher power and see if it works.
> 
> GK106.zip 244k .zip file
> this is with only 25w higher for a total of 250w.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. If I get too close to my PSU's powerlimit could that be the cause of throttling speed as well or would it just shut off all together? Also I did notice the overall heaven score was about 2 points lower than before (other 1202) but I assume that's just variation and nothing to really worry about?
Click to expand...

yeah it may throttle or shutdown. then just slide the power slider to the left. As for the 2 points lower thats minor. look at your minimum fps always and compare for true effect


----------



## Mark Huntsman

About the power 660 really needs, for past few days I was running on backup psu, 350w, however I had to downclock from factory oc to be stable while playing hardline. Another thing to mention is, that I had to use 4pin molex to 6pin pcie reduction that came with that card, but it was still playable at 1080p. Luckily tomorrow morning I am going to get back my second 660 and pick up evga 750 g2 psu, I just cant wait to have back my beloved SLI


----------



## jason387

Cs14 can you run 3D Mark 11 at 1215Mhz and see whether it throttles or not. Also can you post a screenshot of the power graph is MSI Afterburner after 3D Mark 11 has finished running.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> About the power 660 really needs, for past few days I was running on backup psu, 350w, however I had to downclock from factory oc to be stable while playing hardline. Another thing to mention is, that I had to use 4pin molex to 6pin pcie reduction that came with that card, but it was still playable at 1080p. Luckily tomorrow morning I am going to get back my second 660 and pick up evga 750 g2 psu, I just cant wait to have back my beloved SLI


I can't wait till you get it back as well. It will be fun to see your benches again.


----------



## CS14

So while playing an older game I decided to run MSI afterburner in the background and noticed afterwards that I was getting frequent but brief drops in frequency. Any ideas? @djthrottleboi I'm using the first profile you linked me at 1202. Could it be due to the fact it's an older game that's not fully utilizing the GPU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> So while playing an older game I decided to run MSI afterburner in the background and noticed afterwards that I was getting frequent but brief drops in frequency. Any ideas? @djthrottleboi I'm using the first profile you linked me at 1202. Could it be due to the fact it's an older game that's not fully utilizing the GPU?


yes if its not stressing the gpu enough you will loop in and out of idle like i do with non stressing games. try with a older game like metro that will stress the gpu.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Cs14 can you run 3D Mark 11 at 1215Mhz and see whether it throttles or not. Also can you post a screenshot of the power graph is MSI Afterburner after 3D Mark 11 has finished running.


Yeah I'll get around to it some time today. Been pre-occupied with other stuff.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Ok, second 660 is back home and working so far, but I forgot sli bridge at the uni, so I will get it tomorrow, another thing is, that evga 750 g2 was love at first sight, packaging, materials, finish ... Will post more stuff and some photos to my thread tomorrow, when I will have some time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Ok, second 660 is back home and working so far, but I forgot sli bridge at the uni, so I will get it tomorrow, another thing is, that evga 750 g2 was love at first sight, packaging, materials, finish ... Will post more stuff and some photos to my thread tomorrow, when I will have some time.


let me see dem scores lol. i'm looking forward to the postings.


----------



## CS14

@djthrottleboi

I tried that rom with increased power that you provided and still noticed the card running at 1215 if I set it above that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I tried that rom with increased power that you provided and still noticed the card running at 1215 if I set it above that.


its probably a driver thing as for some reason my 780ti kingpin will not pass 1150MHz with these drivers. yet you may have reached the card limits but here is another try with higher boost cap.

GK1064.zip 245k .zip file
 also be sure to try to oc mem clock as your card will benefit from that big time.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Bad news, my sabertooth is probably partialy dead, as win device manager doesnt see gpu in second slot, no matter which one i will put there, first slot works just fine. Luckily both gpus work just fine, but only one at a time. I have also tried putting only one gpu in the second slot, leaving the first one empty and only thing i get is "no gpu" bios beep code. So now my second 660 is just pricey paperweight and another problem is, that my 2500k is no longer unlocked


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably a driver thing as for some reason my 780ti kingpin will not pass 1150MHz with these drivers. yet you may have reached the card limits but here is another try with higher boost cap.
> 
> GK1064.zip 245k .zip file
> also be sure to try to oc mem clock as your card will benefit from that big time.


Thanks I'll give it a try in a bit.

Edit: @djthrottleboi It seems that my memory clock doesn't want to push very much at all. I'm still using the first modded rom you gave me. So far with a quick test I can only go about +75, however I have not fully tested it yet. With +100 and up I notice occasional yellow pixels in ATITool. Any ideas? I've been using MSI afterburner to do my overclocking. Would I be better off trying something else like Gigabyte's OC guru or is it not really going to make a difference?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Bad news, my sabertooth is probably partialy dead, as win device manager doesnt see gpu in second slot, no matter which one i will put there, first slot works just fine. Luckily both gpus work just fine, but only one at a time. I have also tried putting only one gpu in the second slot, leaving the first one empty and only thing i get is "no gpu" bios beep code. So now my second 660 is just pricey paperweight and another problem is, that my 2500k is no longer unlocked


try a updated bios or replace that motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably a driver thing as for some reason my 780ti kingpin will not pass 1150MHz with these drivers. yet you may have reached the card limits but here is another try with higher boost cap.
> 
> GK1064.zip 245k .zip file
> also be sure to try to oc mem clock as your card will benefit from that big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll give it a try in a bit.
> 
> Edit: @djthrottleboi It seems that my memory clock doesn't want to push very much at all. I'm still using the first modded rom you gave me. So far with a quick test I can only go about +75, however I have not fully tested it yet. With +100 and up I notice occasional yellow pixels in ATITool. Any ideas? I've been using MSI afterburner to do my overclocking. Would I be better off trying something else like Gigabyte's OC guru or is it not really going to make a difference?
Click to expand...

eh no as afterburner is one of the best programs with different possibilities so if it wont go then the cards ram just is near its limits already. however atitool is unnessecary test your oc with games and benchmarks. i prefer heaven and valley for memory and then the 3dmark lineup.those will artifact or crash when the card is not stable or the nvidia driver will crash.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Unfortunately, I don't have many options for replacement motherboard, as it is 1155 socket and they are mostly discontinued, today I will try removing cmos battery and if it will not help, then I will try flashing to latest bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have many options for replacement motherboard, as it is 1155 socket and they are mostly discontinued, today I will try removing cmos battery and if it will not help, then I will try flashing to latest bios.


agreed options are low and a bit expensive http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#c=52


----------



## Mark Huntsman

After further experimenting with bios it seems that something is definitely dead, i had no luck with adjusting turbo ratio and second full sized pcie slot doesn't work at all, so my second 660 is still just overpriced paperweight. I am considering selling them both and getting something else, but first i will try contacting asus, and see if they can help me *fingers crossed*.

And yeah, right now there are only few motherboards that suit my needs. I found some used, for example GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH for 90 eur and MSI Z77A-G45 for 60, but after my experience with this asus board, i am not sure if i would be able to trust another used board that goes that low from original price.

Another option is, to try to sell it all and get something new, but right now i dont have money for that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> After further experimenting with bios it seems that something is definitely dead, i had no luck with adjusting turbo ratio and second full sized pcie slot doesn't work at all, so my second 660 is still just overpriced paperweight. I am considering selling them both and getting something else, but first i will try contacting asus, and see if they can help me *fingers crossed*.
> 
> And yeah, right now there are only few motherboards that suit my needs. I found some used, for example GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH for 90 eur and MSI Z77A-G45 for 60, but after my experience with this asus board, i am not sure if i would be able to trust another used board that goes that low from original price.
> 
> Another option is, to try to sell it all and get something new, but right now i dont have money for that.


that z77 board is amazing well that is if it works.


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know where a 660 waterblock is in stock at? My brothers 660 fan finally died but the warranty is out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know where a 660 waterblock is in stock at? My brothers 660 fan finally died but the warranty is out.


what card and model?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what card and model?


Its the EVGA 660 2gb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what card and model?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the EVGA 660 2gb
Click to expand...

yes but which one? product/part number?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know where a 660 waterblock is in stock at? My brothers 660 fan finally died but the warranty is out.


If only fan died and the warranty is out, try something like i did with my 660s before i watercooled them, by raplacing stock fans on heatsink with any 92 or 120mm fans using zipties, or try looking at Arctic cooling accelero, but i dont know which exactly had direct support for 660. Fullcover for 660 from EK was around 100usd and that is only waterblock, if you have the rest of the system watercooled, then it can possibly make sense, but if you plan to watercool just the gpu, it would be cheaper for you to buy something like kraken g10 or the corsair version of gpu shroud for AIO liquid coolers. And if you really want to watercool the gpu and already have custon loop, then you should take a look at universal gpu waterblocks, like ek thermosphere, or supremacy gpu.

I am just stating all your options before you drop 100 bucks for waterblock for a card that would not benefit from it at all.
  

@djthrottleboi You mean that Gigabyte one? i was looking at it and it looks promising for that price, but i will have to try to sell my semi functioning sabertooth. Or i have the option, to wait till october / november, when next gen of intel should launch and upgrade then, as i said right now i dont have the money for almost anything, because i had to buy few things for my car, like highway "tickets" for 110eur, new windshield - 55eur and so. I will try contacting asus and see how it goes, the board should have 5yr warranty.


----------



## ivoryg37

^my brother has the Swiftech h220x. Thats why I figure i would just watercool the card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but which one? product/part number?


02G-P4-2662-KR


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> ^my brother has the Swiftech h220x. Thats why I figure i would just watercool the card
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but which one? product/part number?
> 
> 
> 
> 02G-P4-2662-KR
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/EK-GeForce-Liquid-Cooling-EK-FC660/dp/B00AU0GROI


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know where a 660 waterblock is in stock at? My brothers 660 fan finally died but the warranty is out.
> 
> 
> 
> If only fan died and the warranty is out, try something like i did with my 660s before i watercooled them, by raplacing stock fans on heatsink with any 92 or 120mm fans using zipties, or try looking at Arctic cooling accelero, but i dont know which exactly had direct support for 660. Fullcover for 660 from EK was around 100usd and that is only waterblock, if you have the rest of the system watercooled, then it can possibly make sense, but if you plan to watercool just the gpu, it would be cheaper for you to buy something like kraken g10 or the corsair version of gpu shroud for AIO liquid coolers. And if you really want to watercool the gpu and already have custon loop, then you should take a look at universal gpu waterblocks, like ek thermosphere, or supremacy gpu.
> 
> I am just stating all your options before you drop 100 bucks for waterblock for a card that would not benefit from it at all.
> 
> 
> @djthrottleboi You mean that Gigabyte one? i was looking at it and it looks promising for that price, but i will have to try to sell my semi functioning sabertooth. Or i have the option, to wait till october / november, when next gen of intel should launch and upgrade then, as i said right now i dont have the money for almost anything, because i had to buy few things for my car, like highway "tickets" for 110eur, new windshield - 55eur and so. I will try contacting asus and see how it goes, the board should have 5yr warranty.
Click to expand...

yeah if the warranty is good save up for it as it is worth it [ again if it works]


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EK-GeForce-Liquid-Cooling-EK-FC660/dp/B00AU0GROI


Thanks for this! I went ahead and bought this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EK-GeForce-Liquid-Cooling-EK-FC660/dp/B00AU0GROI
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! I went ahead and bought this.
Click to expand...

no problem and 75 is a good deal too. though a bit much for a 660.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem and 75 is a good deal too. though a bit much for a 660.


I'm actually rethinking it at the moment. The total came out to be around 80$ and I found a used 660 for 85$ so I end up just buying a new 660 lol. I will keep the other 660 as well until I canfind a replacement fan


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem and 75 is a good deal too. though a bit much for a 660.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually rethinking it at the moment. The total came out to be around 80$ and I found a used 660 for 85$ so I end up just buying a new 660 lol. I will keep the other 660 as well until I canfind a replacement fan
Click to expand...

instead of trying to watercool i would save and grab another gpu like a gtx 780 or something


----------



## maximsilentfoot

Hi folks,

I recently put together a new rig with a Leadtek GTX 660 as the GPU (I can't seem to put my rig in my sig because the rigbuilder page constantly crashes).

Anyways when I moved from Windows 7 up to 8.1pro I started having major problems with a number of games crashing. Symptom is the same - games load fine but would freeze with music still playing in the background. sometimes alt-tab or CAD then going bakc in the game fixes it for a short while, sometimes it just crashes. The game that crashes most often is Batman Arkham City. Usually the crash window that pops up says something like direct 3d11 something dll missing..sometimes its an open gl message. Anyways I went through the whole process of cleaning out drivers, reinstalling with older drivers, underclocking, turning off physx, turning off dx 11, reinstalling the game. nothing fixed it.

what DID fix my problems was removing my gtx 660 and replacing it with my older gtx 460. no problems since, hope it stays that way!

anyways I came across this forum and it seems flashing the card's bios is something I have not tried, not sure if that will fix my issues with the card. I am planning to try RMA'ing it and see if the replacement card (if I actually manage to get one) works.

I will fill out the form to join the group then look around for ways to flash the bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximsilentfoot*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I recently put together a new rig with a Leadtek GTX 660 as the GPU (I can't seem to put my rig in my sig because the rigbuilder page constantly crashes).
> 
> Anyways when I moved from Windows 7 up to 8.1pro I started having major problems with a number of games crashing. Symptom is the same - games load fine but would freeze with music still playing in the background. sometimes alt-tab or CAD then going bakc in the game fixes it for a short while, sometimes it just crashes. The game that crashes most often is Batman Arkham City. Usually the crash window that pops up says something like direct 3d11 something dll missing..sometimes its an open gl message. Anyways I went through the whole process of cleaning out drivers, reinstalling with older drivers, underclocking, turning off physx, turning off dx 11, reinstalling the game. nothing fixed it.
> 
> what DID fix my problems was removing my gtx 660 and replacing it with my older gtx 460. no problems since, hope it stays that way!
> 
> anyways I came across this forum and it seems flashing the card's bios is something I have not tried, not sure if that will fix my issues with the card. I am planning to try RMA'ing it and see if the replacement card (if I actually manage to get one) works.
> 
> I will fill out the form to join the group then look around for ways to flash the bios


yes rma then come for the nice dirty work lol. 1st Welcome to ocn and we will be glad to help you learn anything you need to learn.

now for the note that if you flash a bios to a damaged card that may mean the end of the card. a card should be stable with stock settings so definitely rma that card. also want to mention that you should be sure to have re-installed the nvidia driver using clean install in nvidia's custom install mode in the driver's installer as you update os'es things can become weird and i always recommend re installing the gpu drivers using clean install after a upgrade.

if this issue isn't resolved by clean installing the drivers you may need to use win 8.1's refresh os setting as it will revert win 8.1 back to stock and it will be like a clean install but you get to keep your files and all just all programs will be uninstalled as well as drivers and settings. this means you will have to go to your download folder and re-install everything.


----------



## maximsilentfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes rma then come for the nice dirty work lol. 1st Welcome to ocn and we will be glad to help you learn anything you need to learn.
> 
> now for the note that if you flash a bios to a damaged card that may mean the end of the card. a card should be stable with stock settings so definitely rma that card. also want to mention that you should be sure to have re-installed the nvidia driver using clean install in nvidia's custom install mode in the driver's installer as you update os'es things can become weird and i always recommend re installing the gpu drivers using clean install after a upgrade.
> 
> if this issue isn't resolved by clean installing the drivers you may need to use win 8.1's refresh os setting as it will revert win 8.1 back to stock and it will be like a clean install but you get to keep your files and all just all programs will be uninstalled as well as drivers and settings. this means you will have to go to your download folder and re-install everything.


Thanks this is really helpful! I use driver cleaner and always do custom clean install of the drivers, it didn't help. I have never heard of the refresh OS feature though, sounds interesting and might give that a try in the future if I need to. for now the 460 is working just fine just hope it stays that way because my other backup card is a 4850 and that thing is def showing its age










very happy to be here, so much info everywhere its a bit overwhelming but glad so many people are willing to teach and share their input! Looking forward to contributing what I can to OCN as well!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximsilentfoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes rma then come for the nice dirty work lol. 1st Welcome to ocn and we will be glad to help you learn anything you need to learn.
> 
> now for the note that if you flash a bios to a damaged card that may mean the end of the card. a card should be stable with stock settings so definitely rma that card. also want to mention that you should be sure to have re-installed the nvidia driver using clean install in nvidia's custom install mode in the driver's installer as you update os'es things can become weird and i always recommend re installing the gpu drivers using clean install after a upgrade.
> 
> if this issue isn't resolved by clean installing the drivers you may need to use win 8.1's refresh os setting as it will revert win 8.1 back to stock and it will be like a clean install but you get to keep your files and all just all programs will be uninstalled as well as drivers and settings. this means you will have to go to your download folder and re-install everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks this is really helpful! I use driver cleaner and always do custom clean install of the drivers, it didn't help. I have never heard of the refresh OS feature though, sounds interesting and might give that a try in the future if I need to. for now the 460 is working just fine just hope it stays that way because my other backup card is a 4850 and that thing is def showing its age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy to be here, so much info everywhere its a bit overwhelming but glad so many people are willing to teach and share their input! Looking forward to contributing what I can to OCN as well!
Click to expand...

browse the whole site there's somewhere you will be able to contribute to always. I am glad to be helpful.


----------



## aaront1993

So what happens now?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens now?


you maybe upload original bios and have somebody mod it instead. Then all you would have to do is flash it.


----------



## aaront1993

Where can I upload my bios for people to mod it? Never thought about it lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> Where can I upload my bios for people to mod it? Never thought about it lol


here. right click it send to compressed and then use the paperclip just above where you type to attach the zipped file.


----------



## Peanuts4

A buddy of mine seems to get a lot of crashes during Dying light, he's switched out the drivers a few times ran driver cleaners the whole 9 yards. It's either a straight crash with no error message or one about the drive crapping out. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## gan0n

djthrottleboi !!
my best can you fix my bios for more fps?
ore is my bios ok?










thx you for the work !!!

N660O2V3.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> djthrottleboi !!
> my best can you fix my bios for more fps?
> ore is my bios ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx you for the work !!!
> 
> N660O2V3.zip 122k .zip file


is this that same card?

N660O2V3.zip 243k .zip file


----------



## gan0n

yes i have gigabyte 660 gtx Oc edition , 6 pin 'PCIe and hynix Ram.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> yes i have gigabyte 660 gtx Oc edition , 6 pin 'PCIe and hynix Ram.


didn't this card hate bios mods?


----------



## gan0n

oh yes ... is crashed









in 5 min ...DD


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> oh yes ... is crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 5 min ...DD


Lower overclocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> oh yes ... is crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 5 min ...DD


lol we had this discussion. this card in particular hates overclocks. i had it before wait till you can get something better as the gigabyte reference model prefers lower voltage situations.


----------



## happyrichie

any advice guys? bin stable for a while, tried ocing the memory, not much luck, bin using after burner, just got precision not sure what to do about voltage, its a gigabyte windforce, lots of air cooling in the case


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> any advice guys? bin stable for a while, tried ocing the memory, not much luck, bin using after burner, just got precision not sure what to do about voltage, its a gigabyte windforce, lots of air cooling in the case


Looks like its throttling.


----------



## happyrichie

what make u say that? i tested dying light and got 85-100% gpu usage and couldnt find it to be throttling (cpu bottle neck), also i suspect that to be the case which is why i was wondering about increasing the voltage, thinking that might stop it, temps never reach over 75c, i can test more gpu intensive games but i what i get is it hit around the power target (110%) then drop then increase, why would it do that when temps are ok?
when the fan goes to around 60% it is the loudest fan and i dont think it has ever been that high on auto fan control.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> what make u say that? i tested dying light and got 85-100% gpu usage and couldnt find it to be throttling (cpu bottle neck), also i suspect that to be the case which is why i was wondering about increasing the voltage, thinking that might stop it, temps never reach over 75c, i can test more gpu intensive games but i what i get is it hit around the power target (110%) then drop then increase, why would it do that when temps are ok?
> when the fan goes to around 60% it is the loudest fan and i dont think it has ever been that high on auto fan control.


Your power limit hit 115%. Its throttling.


----------



## happyrichie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Your power limit hit 115%. Its throttling.


HOW DO I FIX IT! what should I put the core voltage setting to? is it safe to increase it at 10mv a time? I don't know what I should be aiming for with core voltage


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> HOW DO I FIX IT! what should I put the core voltage setting to? is it safe to increase it at 10mv a time? I don't know what I should be aiming for with core voltage


Has your bios been edited?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> HOW DO I FIX IT! what should I put the core voltage setting to? is it safe to increase it at 10mv a time? I don't know what I should be aiming for with core voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Has your bios been edited?
Click to expand...

that wont do much with that cpu.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that wont do much with that cpu.


But throttling could be stopped.


----------



## happyrichie

its windforce 660 oc ive not done anything to the bios, yeah yeah cpu I know im just having some fun before I upgrade my rig, trying to understand stuff init, got cpu up 2 4.2ghz but not stable so pulled it back to 4ghz, gona grab an 8320e soon but not sure if im gona go sli or new gpu yet, im only playing through half life 2 at the minute and some older games anyway, not really thinking this rig for dying light even though crisis 3 with tweaking config files got the game running at high, 1600x900p 2xaa and over 30fps which was very nice for this old dog lol, thx guys

just ran tomb raider bench and got 47fps at ultra settings as the gpu is the bottle neck in that (ultra settings think tresfx was off and fxaa at 1080p, its amazing how much extra performance their is thanks to the drivers, got the game when it was new and remember having to scale the game back to slightly under ultra settings to get over 30fps)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that wont do much with that cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> But throttling could be stopped.
Click to expand...

not all throttling needs to be stopped. the best part of oc'ing is knowing when to stop. for instance gigabte cards like his are 50/50 the mod doesn't always work well with that card then there is the fact that its a 2-5 fps gain at max with the high risk of degradation and potential gpu death.

sometimes its smarter to leave well enough alone. if he doesn't have a better cpu he will get nothing from that little bit of throttle + gigabyte cards perform their best when throttling as it says he may not be able to get another gpu if this one dies.


----------



## happyrichie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not all throttling needs to be stopped. the best part of oc'ing is knowing when to stop. for instance gigabte cards like his are 50/50 the mod doesn't always work well with that card then there is the fact that its a 2-5 fps gain at max with the high risk of degradation and potential gpu death.
> 
> sometimes its smarter to leave well enough alone. if he doesn't have a better cpu he will get nothing from that little bit of throttle + gigabyte cards perform their best when throttling as it says he may not be able to get another gpu if this one dies.


true dat (that's why my phenom is at 4ghz, im sure with tweaking I could get it stable at 4.2 but really counldnt be arsed anymore) but I do have a 470 gtx as a spare and cash for new gpu anyway, didn't really want bios mod but want to understand why it could be throttling seeing as temps are good and ive never upped the voltage of a gpu before + I couldn't get the memory oc'ed and was wondering that if I upped the voltage could I get a memory oc. like I said still thinking of may be going sli water cooling the 1st gpu, might do it with 660 or 680 4gb and its the same architecture so before I drop cash on another kepler( or set of keplers) I best understand them init, im not to happy about this throttling issue at the minute


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not all throttling needs to be stopped. the best part of oc'ing is knowing when to stop. for instance gigabte cards like his are 50/50 the mod doesn't always work well with that card then there is the fact that its a 2-5 fps gain at max with the high risk of degradation and potential gpu death.
> 
> sometimes its smarter to leave well enough alone. if he doesn't have a better cpu he will get nothing from that little bit of throttle + gigabyte cards perform their best when throttling as it says he may not be able to get another gpu if this one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> true dat (that's why my phenom is at 4ghz, im sure with tweaking I could get it stable at 4.2 but really counldnt be arsed anymore) but I do have a 470 gtx as a spare and cash for new gpu anyway, didn't really want bios mod but want to understand why it could be throttling seeing as temps are good and ive never upped the voltage of a gpu before + I couldn't get the memory oc'ed and was wondering that if I upped the voltage could I get a memory oc. like I said still thinking of may be going sli water cooling the 1st gpu, might do it with 660 or 680 4gb and its the same architecture so before I drop cash on another kepler( or set of keplers) I best understand them init, im not to happy about this throttling issue at the minute
Click to expand...

honestly if you can afford a new gpu sell this one and the 470 and buy a 970 as it will last you a lot longer. then save and upgrade the motherboard and cpu. the card throttles because it doesn't have enough power however if your card is like mine it will throttle with too much power like it did when i had a 660. that card ran better as is and lost performance with a bios mod.dont get a 680 as its going to be worthless soon.


----------



## aaront1993

GTX660MSI.zip 57k .zip file


you mean like this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> GTX660MSI.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> you mean like this?


yep

GTX660MSI.zip 114k .zip file


----------



## aaront1993

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep
> 
> GTX660MSI.zip 114k .zip file


So i just have to flash this with nvflash right? Then it's all good?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> B
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep
> 
> GTX660MSI.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i just have to flash this with nvflash right? Then it's all good?
Click to expand...

yep generally. unless you have the latest driver. then you may want to clean install a new driver if this doesn't perform as expected.


----------



## aaront1993

Alrighty! Gonna go ahead and flash now, wish me luck!


----------



## aaront1993

It's still at 1.175


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> 
> 
> It's still at 1.175


Then you edited the wrong voltage register.


----------



## aaront1993

It's still at 1.175

how do you edit it? do you edit it at cmd.exe with the nvflash command? if so what do i need to type/do? I'M A TOTAL SUCKER AT THIS LOL


----------



## aaront1993

It's ok i got it working now! Thanks a lot guys, learnt a lot too







I just needed a reboot =.=


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> It's ok i got it working now! Thanks a lot guys, learnt a lot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just needed a reboot =.=


lol i should have mentioned it as many people forget that step
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> 
> 
> It's still at 1.175
> 
> 
> 
> Then you edited the wrong voltage register.
Click to expand...

i do things wrong? rofl


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i should have mentioned it as many people forget that step
> i do things wrong? rofl


I thought he edited it, not you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i should have mentioned it as many people forget that step
> i do things wrong? rofl
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he edited it, not you.
Click to expand...

i'm messing around though i did


----------



## aaront1993

voltage is running fine at 1.212 but my max power target in afterburner is 100, it should have been 150-170% right?


----------



## Rickyrozay209

I have a second Msi 660 TF coming in the mail soon and I was wondering how should I go about overclocking this one? should I just remove the first one that I have and attach the new one and then follow the steps from page 1?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> I have a second Msi 660 TF coming in the mail soon and I was wondering how should I go about overclocking this one? should I just remove the first one that I have and attach the new one and then follow the steps from page 1?


Yes. Overclock them individually first. Find the max stable limit for each and then run it at a clock which is stable for both.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yes. Overclock them individually first. Find the max stable limit for each and then run it at a clock which is stable for both.


Ok thank you good sir. Another question, is there an easier method to overclocking now then the steps on page 1? Just wondering since its been quite a while since I've done this.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Ok thank you good sir. Another question, is there an easier method to overclocking now then the steps on page 1? Just wondering since its been quite a while since I've done this.


The easiest way is to unlock the voltage and increase TDP via the bios. Leave clocks at stock in the bios. Then use MSI Afterburner to overclock. Once you find your max overclocks if you want you could then edit the clocks in the bios.


----------



## aaront1993

Alrighty, now I have a problem, whenever I try to increase core clocks, even by 50Mhz, and after saving settings in afterburner, i ran heaven, and the drivers crashed, is this normal? Without oc-ing it, core clocks peak at 1202Mhz stable, no probs whatsoever, after i tweaked it, it ran at 1241Mhz, then it crashed, is there anything wrong? Or is this the limit of the GTX660 card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaront1993*
> 
> Alrighty, now I have a problem, whenever I try to increase core clocks, even by 50Mhz, and after saving settings in afterburner, i ran heaven, and the drivers crashed, is this normal? Without oc-ing it, core clocks peak at 1202Mhz stable, no probs whatsoever, after i tweaked it, it ran at 1241Mhz, then it crashed, is there anything wrong? Or is this the limit of the GTX660 card


read the kbt q&a in my sig however it would seem like the rails weren't edited if you asked me.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

does anyone have an idea how much power 2 OC'd msi 660's sli draw out from the psu? I have an EVGA 600B 80PLUS Bronze http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438014

would this be cutting it too close?


----------



## Stormster

After doing the 1.175mv to 1.212mv BIOS Mod the hair test and any game I play crashes about 10-20 seconds after I start playing them. But if I pause and go to the menus in-game it stays going. What could be the issue? I'm sure this was answered somewhere but I can't find anything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> After doing the 1.175mv to 1.212mv BIOS Mod the hair test and any game I play crashes about 10-20 seconds after I start playing them. But if I pause and go to the menus in-game it stays going. What could be the issue? I'm sure this was answered somewhere but I can't find anything.


rails should match tdp is the easiest way to explain it. I would tell you the better way but to much typing on a tablet. So match all rails and tdp under def and max


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rails should match tdp is the easiest way to explain it. I would tell you the better way but to much typing on a tablet. So match all rails and tdp under def and max


i'm quite a noob when it comes to messing with this stuff but I thought i'd give it a try. I'm not sure how to match all rails and tdp but i'll do research on it. Thanks









If someone could walk me through it, that'd be awesome!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rails should match tdp is the easiest way to explain it. I would tell you the better way but to much typing on a tablet. So match all rails and tdp under def and max
> 
> 
> 
> i'm quite a noob when it comes to messing with this stuff but I thought i'd give it a try. I'm not sure how to match all rails and tdp but i'll do research on it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could walk me through it, that'd be awesome!
Click to expand...

set def and max fields on the whole power table to 225000


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> set def and max fields on the whole power table to 225000


How does one do that, what program? Or do I do it in BIOS? I'm sorry for my noobishness

Also, once it hits %90 TDP is when the GPU crashes so I probably need to do what you're talking about to fix it. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> set def and max fields on the whole power table to 225000
> 
> 
> 
> How does one do that, what program? Or do I do it in BIOS? I'm sorry for my noobishness
Click to expand...

kepler bios tweaker 1.27


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27


Alright, it says Open Bios. What file do I open? Do I need to open the the 660.rom?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.27
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, it says Open Bios. What file do I open? Do I need to open the the 660.rom?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes


225000 seems high, I have a stock Geforce GTX 660, is that right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Its only 225 watts i dont see how thats too high. This isnt maxwell


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its only 225 watts i dont see how thats too high. This isnt maxwell


Ah as I said i'm a complete noob


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Here are some screenshots of the Power Table Tab covering all the settings. Stock vs Modded


Thank you. I want to confirm that setting the two highlighted power values to 100% no longer causes any throttling for me. Prior to this, I would get constant throttling from 1150MHz to 1202MHz and sometimes as low as 1084MHz (stock). I had tried just 250W versus 225W before, but it continued to throttle. It is the two highlighted values that fixed it for me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Here are some screenshots of the Power Table Tab covering all the settings. Stock vs Modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I want to confirm that setting the two highlighted power values to 100% no longer causes any throttling for me. Prior to this, I would get constant throttling from 1150MHz to 1202MHz and sometimes as low as 1084MHz (stock). I had tried just 250W versus 225W before, but it continued to throttle. It is the two highlighted values that fixed it for me.
Click to expand...

i am pretty good you know


----------



## jason387

I think those were the two values that stopped all throttling for my gpu too.


----------



## kckyle

has anyone played bf4 with them? what are the results


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> has anyone played bf4 with them? what are the results


I run BF4 at 1228Mhz and haven't had any crashes for over a month.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its only 225 watts i dont see how thats too high. This isnt maxwell


It now crashes around %50 TDP. I changed all of the def and max to what you said and flashed the rom. Then rebooted.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its only 225 watts i dont see how thats too high. This isnt maxwell


here are screenshots of my settings


and it's like that all the way down.

My voltage table is like this


and it fluctuates all the way down.

If anyone can help me figure out why my 660 crashes when it reaches around %50 TDP it would really help me out because I can't even play any games right now.

Also, while running the hair test my GPU usage goes to %99 but that is probably supposed to happen.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> here are screenshots of my settings
> 
> 
> and it's like that all the way down.
> 
> My voltage table is like this
> 
> 
> and it fluctuates all the way down.
> 
> If anyone can help me figure out why my 660 crashes when it reaches around %50 TDP it would really help me out because I can't even play any games right now.
> 
> Also, while running the hair test my GPU usage goes to %99 but that is probably supposed to happen.


My P00 looks like this, as was set by djthrottleboi:


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My P00 looks like this, as was set by djthrottleboi:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Didn't work [IMG alt="frown.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif The second it hits %50 TDP it crashes and restarts the GPU. It crashed at around %90 TDP before I balanced the Def and Max.


----------



## Stormster

This is what I have so far, it crashes at around %50 TDP. It crashed at around %90 TDP before I balanced the Power table to 225000.
Anyone have any idea what is going on? I'm sure i'm doing something wrong


----------



## mouacyk

Wow, I can do 1280MHz now in Valley benchmark: score 1487.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow, I can do 1280MHz now in Valley benchmark: score 1487.


Can I see your BIOS Tweaker settings? I'm having alot of issues


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow, I can do 1280MHz now in Valley benchmark: score 1487.


Can you post a screenshot of the valley benchmark score. Here is mine-


----------



## Stormster

Hey would you be willing to help me fix mine? I followed the steps in the thread and my GPU would crash at %90 TDP, then I balanced out my def and max power on the power table to 225000 and it crashes at %50 TDP now. What is going on?


----------



## mouacyk

Another valley run at 1280MHz: 1487



BF4 stable at 1267MHz, but not 1280MHz. 1293MH gets halway through valley. 1306MHz only passes first few loops. Perhaps lowering my memory to 1502MHz stock will allow higher GPU clocking?

Firestrike 5748 (+7.4%): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6270202?
1202MHz 5350: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4320479
1202MHz SLI 10443: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3748858

1358MHz validation run (not stable):


----------



## 0razor1

Hi @djthrottleboi,

I've just traded in a temp card for the the Asus Direct Cu2 OC edition .. I've gone through a lot of pages and have end up with this --

1. Modding through NVFlash is a no show.
2. The UEFI BIOS can't be used without an Asus board and if I do so, problems rolling back -- and further, will lose warranty. Correct ?
3. Given the number of Asus related issues with this card, I think it's best if I leave the BIOS modding to you















* I'll send you the BIOS whenever you're free. I'm going to pull it off via GPU-Z.
4. Quick Q: If I was to increase the power limits ( and my mobo takes an extra 6 pin for additional Pci-e power) does the card still throttle @ 150W ? If so, is this mod going to help me with sustained loads?

Many thanks for the inputs







and great job with the thread. Wish I had maintained my 6950 BIOS mod page half as well!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Another valley run at 1280MHz: 1487
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 stable at 1267MHz, but not 1280MHz. 1293MH gets halway through valley. 1306MHz only passes first few loops. Perhaps lowering my memory to 1502MHz stock will allow higher GPU clocking?
> 
> Firestrike 5748 (+7.4%): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6270202?
> 1202MHz 5350: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4320479
> 1202MHz SLI 10443: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3748858
> 
> 1358MHz validation run (not stable):


That's the max clock you can run 3D Mark Firestrike with?

Here is my score with Firestrike-


I remember breaking the 5800 Graphics Score barrier but can't really find the screenshot that I had of it.


----------



## mouacyk

The max OC I can run Firestrike with is 1280MHz Core / 6568MHz Memory. I think I just don't have the volts to support any higher speeds being on 6-pin power.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The max OC I can run Firestrike with is 1280MHz Core / 6568MHz Memory. I think I just don't have the volts to support any higher speeds being on 6-pin power.


What score do you get at those clocks? Even my card couldn't go higher than 1280Mhz in firestrike.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What score do you get at those clocks? Even my card couldn't go higher than 1280Mhz in firestruke.


1280Mhz Core / 6568MHz VRAM Firestrike 5748: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6270202?

Pretty awesome for two settings that were missed and was preventing stable clocks beyond 1202MHz.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

I've been at this for the past 2 days and just can't seem to understand whats going on. Bios still might not be correct but I've managed to get a stable 3 or 4 consecutive runs in with the valley benchmark with my MSI 660 TF only at 1215mhz core/3204 mem but once I change it to 1228 core/3204 mem it will cause a driver crash, so then I'd just return to 1215 and then it would start crashing also.

Not sure if its a driver issue or bios but this has happened continuously. Its not throttling in the sense to where my core speed is jumping up and down since its stable and its definitely not heat related since my temps are pretty cool never going over 60c. I want to figure this out before my second 660 arrives so if anyone can help me out I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> I've been at this for the past 2 days and just can't seem to understand whats going on. Bios still might not be correct but I've managed to get a stable 3 or 4 consecutive runs in with the valley benchmark with my MSI 660 TF only at 1215mhz core/3204 mem but once I change it to 1228 core/3204 mem it will cause a driver crash, so then I'd just return to 1215 and then it would start crashing also.
> 
> Not sure if its a driver issue or bios but this has happened continuously. Its not throttling in the sense to where my core speed is jumping up and down since its stable and its definitely not heat related since my temps are pretty cool never going over 60c. I want to figure this out before my second 660 arrives so if anyone can help me out I would greatly appreciate it.


After one crash, restart the computer. Once you get a driver crash you are likely to get it again at any clocks without a restart. This is the one thing I have noticed with Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1280Mhz Core / 6568MHz VRAM Firestrike 5748: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6270202?
> 
> Pretty awesome for two settings that were missed and was preventing stable clocks beyond 1202MHz.


I remember when I got 5800 in Firestrike, clocks were at 1280/1710Mhz.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I remember when I got 5800 in Firestrike, clocks were at 1280/1710Mhz.


I'll try raising my memory clock up again. The current 1642 was from my SLI setting.

I just can't believe how fluid BF4 is now without the throttling between 1202MHz 1150Mhz (sometimes as low as 1123 - the card's stock boost) . It is constantly at 1267MHz eliminating those minor hitches I was experiencing. FYI, I am not using KBoost either, as that is an inferior solution.


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Hi @djthrottleboi,
> 
> I've just traded in a temp card for the the Asus Direct Cu2 OC edition .. I've gone through a lot of pages and have end up with this --
> 
> 1. Modding through NVFlash is a no show.
> 2. The UEFI BIOS can't be used without an Asus board and if I do so, problems rolling back -- and further, will lose warranty. Correct ?
> 3. Given the number of Asus related issues with this card, I think it's best if I leave the BIOS modding to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I'll send you the BIOS whenever you're free. I'm going to pull it off via GPU-Z.
> 4. Quick Q: If I was to increase the power limits ( and my mobo takes an extra 6 pin for additional Pci-e power) does the card still throttle @ 150W ? If so, is this mod going to help me with sustained loads?
> 
> Many thanks for the inputs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and great job with the thread. Wish I had maintained my 6950 BIOS mod page half as well!


Guys if anyone can help out here









Attached Asus DCu2 OC BIOS ( stock)

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Guys if anyone can help out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Asus DCu2 OC BIOS ( stock)
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


 GK106_0razor1.zip 115k .zip file


I've set all your Power Targets to 100%, so there should be no throttling when you boost from 1150MHz. The only differences between your BIOS and mine:
1) I've set your maxes to 225W, as that is the original value djthrottleboi would have used. I've set mine to a liberal 250W, probably makes no difference.
2) Your memory is kept at stock.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

ok so I've tried what some of you had said and I just want someone to double check that this is right for me.

I have a msi n660 TF and I can't seem to find my stock bios so this is one that was created from kgb a while back plus I changed a few things.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Stormster

Alright, so I can do around 4 scenes on Valley Benchmark 1.0 (Highest settings) until it crashes. I will attach my bios if anyone would be willing to take a look at it for me and see what I can change to make it more stable. Thanks in advance









660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Unfortunately guys my rig is down as i have no monitors until my new monitor gets here


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Unfortunately guys my rig is down as i have no monitors until my new monitor gets here


Dang


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ikr lol but its a 4k monitor so its worth it


----------



## Rickyrozay209

its all good no rush, appreciate the help anytime I can get it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'll try raising my memory clock up again. The current 1642 was from my SLI setting.
> 
> I just can't believe how fluid BF4 is now without the throttling between 1202MHz 1150Mhz (sometimes as low as 1123 - the card's stock boost) . It is constantly at 1267MHz eliminating those minor hitches I was experiencing. FYI, I am not using KBoost either, as that is an inferior solution.


Exactly. I was so happy when I figured out how to stop all throttling. The game feels more fluid and it actually feels like your running it at the fps that you are getting. It isn't choppy anymore. I'm also glad that there are more people with 660's posting here. Lets keep this thread active. What are your max temps when overclocked?


----------



## jason387

I can do bios edits if anyone needs help.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I can do bios edits if anyone needs help.


yes

GK106.zip 56k .zip file
 here's mine that I'm using currently for my msi n660 TF, not sure how correct it is though but if you can overlook it and tell me whats wrong with it that would be great. I have my second 660 coming it tomorrow so I'm trying to have this down before I SLI them.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> yes
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> here's mine that I'm using currently for my msi n660 TF, not sure how correct it is though but if you can overlook it and tell me whats wrong with it that would be great. I have my second 660 coming it tomorrow so I'm trying to have this down before I SLI them.


Here you go. It should boost to 1202Mhz without overclocking anything. Use MSI Afterburner for further overclocking. There was a problem with your power table settings. This should work well for you.

mod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Exactly. I was so happy when I figured out how to stop all throttling. The game feels more fluid and it actually feels like your running it at the fps that you are getting. It isn't choppy anymore. I'm also glad that there are more people with 660's posting here. Lets keep this thread active. What are your max temps when overclocked?


I've modded my BIOS to default at 1228MHz and boost to 1280MHz / 6578MHz now. This somehow became stable in BF4 in addition to the original 1267MHz I had tested with. BF4 2-3 hours over 4-5 different maps. Was playing the Witcher 2 at 1319MHz with full settings at 1080p minus uber sampling, but it crashed about 30 minutes in in the Battle Arena. My ASIC is 72.5% which isn't great, but better than the other one I sent back to Newegg which was 68%. Now, I wish I still have it, because I know how to stop the throttling.

My current max temps are 62C Core / 71C on VRMs at 60% fan speed, tested with furmark. My max TDP is 68.5% of 250, which places my actual target at about 171.25W. So, I can definitely lower my target from 250 to 175 for a more accurate power target range.

Updated Firestrike scores:

1306MHz/6608MHz: 5893
1319MHz/6608MHz: 5927
Haven't tried 1332 and above, but might be able to bench Firestrike at least. Will try and report back.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I've modded my BIOS to default at 1228MHz and boost to 1280MHz / 6578MHz now. This somehow became stable in BF4 in addition to the original 1267MHz I had tested with. BF4 2-3 hours over 4-5 different maps. Was playing the Witcher 2 at 1319MHz with full settings at 1080p minus uber sampling, but it crashed about 30 minutes in in the Battle Arena. My ASIC is 72.5% which isn't great, but better than the other one I sent back to Newegg which was 68%. Now, I wish I still have it, because I know how to stop the throttling.
> 
> My current max temps are 62C Core / 71C on VRMs at 60% fan speed, tested with furmark. My max TDP is 68.5% of 250, which places my actual target at about 171.25W. So, I can definitely lower my target from 250 to 175 for a more accurate power target range.
> 
> Updated Firestrike scores:
> 
> 1306MHz/6608MHz: 5893
> 1319MHz/6608MHz: 5927
> Haven't tried 1332 and above, but might be able to bench Firestrike at least. Will try and report back.


I'm going to have a look into my bios again. In BF4 my max temp is 80c and TDP often hits a max of 84% of 200W which is around 170W and this is at a clock speed for 1228Mhz and not during furmark but in BF4. Then again mine is the Zotac GTX 660 Synergy Edition.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here you go. It should boost to 1202Mhz without overclocking anything. Use MSI Afterburner for further overclocking. There was a problem with your power table settings. This should work well for you.
> 
> mod.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you sir for the updated bios. It seems 1202mhz worked just fine for 3 or so valley benches without bumping my memory up bit however once I pushed the core up to 1228mhz it started to crash around the raining scenes. my TDP never goes over 62% and temperature stays around 60c and their doesn't seem to be any throttling.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Thank you sir for the updated bios. It seems 1202mhz worked just fine for 3 or so valley benches without bumping my memory up bit however once I pushed the core up to 1228mhz it started to crash around the raining scenes. my TDP never goes over 62% and temperature stays around 60c and their doesn't seem to be any throttling.


You won't get any throttling and the bios should be stable for sure. Try running at 1215Mhz. If not then 1202Mhz could be your max stable.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You won't get any throttling and the bios should be stable for sure. Try running at 1215Mhz. If not then 1202Mhz could be your max stable.


ok I'l give it a try and report back. its funny how generally even if the overclock is unstable while running valley its perfectly fine in games for hours at a time. Guessing it has something to do with games not utilizing 100% of the gpu.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> Alright, so I can do around 4 scenes on Valley Benchmark 1.0 (Highest settings) until it crashes. I will attach my bios if anyone would be willing to take a look at it for me and see what I can change to make it more stable. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I can do bios edits if anyone needs help.


I just quoted my post from yesterday, if you could look at that it would be awesome! Just make sure i'm not throttling and I need my max stable clock speed and memory







EVGA GTX 660 SC


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> ok I'l give it a try and report back. its funny how generally even if the overclock is unstable while running valley its perfectly fine in games for hours at a time. Guessing it has something to do with games not utilizing 100% of the gpu.


Same deal with me


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You won't get any throttling and the bios should be stable for sure. Try running at 1215Mhz. If not then 1202Mhz could be your max stable.


thank you jason for the work. I wasn't able to get above 1202mhz on the core but I was able to bump my memory +300 and everything seems normal and I'm sitting at 1202mhz/3304mhz.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> thank you jason for the work. I wasn't able to get above 1202mhz on the core but I was able to bump my memory +300 and everything seems normal and I'm sitting at 1202mhz/3304mhz.


How much of a boost did that give you? If I do +300 on my memory i'd be sitting at the same settings as you.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> How much of a boost did that give you? If I do +300 on my memory i'd be sitting at the same settings as you.


actually nvm it just crashed after running valley for like the 8th time randomly. seems hard to know how really stable it is unless my drivers really don't appreciate all the fiddling.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

:edit Whoops, double post


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> actually nvm it just crashed after running valley for like the 8th time randomly. seems hard to know how really stable it is unless my drivers really don't appreciate all the fiddling.


I can play games for hours on end but valley crashes mine after awhile because it uses %100 GPU and there aren't any games that use %100 that I have.


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Exactly. I was so happy when I figured out how to stop all throttling. The game feels more fluid and it actually feels like your running it at the fps that you are getting. It isn't choppy anymore. I'm also glad that there are more people with 660's posting here. Lets keep this thread active. What are your max temps when overclocked?


How did you stop throttling and what kind of FPS do you get? Mine is between 40 and 50 FPS on low. Here's my bios

660.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> ok I'l give it a try and report back. its funny how generally even if the overclock is unstable while running valley its perfectly fine in games for hours at a time. Guessing it has something to do with games not utilizing 100% of the gpu.


Instead of Valley, download Unigine Heaven 4.0 and run it. Memory OC can also be leading to crashes. Try running at 1600Mhz on the Memory clock.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> How did you stop throttling and what kind of FPS do you get? Mine is between 40 and 50 FPS on low. Here's my bios
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file


Here you go-

mod.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Instead of Valley, download Unigine Heaven 4.0 and run it. Memory OC can also be leading to crashes. Try running at 1600Mhz on the Memory clock.


power supplies wouldn't have much to do with this would it?


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> GK106_0razor1.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've set all your Power Targets to 100%, so there should be no throttling when you boost from 1150MHz. The only differences between your BIOS and mine:
> 1) I've set your maxes to 225W, as that is the original value djthrottleboi would have used. I've set mine to a liberal 250W, probably makes no difference.
> 2) Your memory is kept at stock.


Thanks bro,

I've got the elpida memory card so overclocking the memory is going to be a waste. Also my ambients are going to hit 35-40C soon, so is overclocking the memory a good idea ( given the VRMs and memory not being heatsinked? )

Last Q before I flash and give feedback - the Asus card I have had some issue that didn't have the regular BIOS modding stable. What needs to be done to work around this?


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Instead of Valley, download Unigine Heaven 4.0 and run it. Memory OC can also be leading to crashes. Try running at 1600Mhz on the Memory clock.


ok so I just tested it on extreme 1080p full screen with 1202mhz/3204mhz and it ran perfectly fine with a score of 683


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1*
> 
> Thanks bro,
> 
> I've got the elpida memory card so overclocking the memory is going to be a waste. Also my ambients are going to hit 35-40C soon, so is overclocking the memory a good idea ( given the VRMs and memory not being heatsinked? )
> 
> Last Q before I flash and give feedback - the Asus card I have had some issue that didn't have the regular BIOS modding stable. What needs to be done to work around this?


I don't fully understand the question. Can you elaborate?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> ok so I just tested it on extreme 1080p full screen with 1202mhz/3204mhz and it ran perfectly fine with a score of 683


See. Don't worry so much. Your card is fine. Enjoy gaming


----------



## Stormster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here you go-
> 
> mod.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks, I ran valley benchmark with this and it seemed to have issues. It went for about 15 seconds and started giving me fragments. It never crashed and never got over 45 degrees (%75 fan speed). Any idea why it would do that? The GPU never crashed.


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I don't fully understand the question. Can you elaborate?


This, sir. http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/5180#post_22363894

Next question is whether I can flash the UEFI BIOS .. getting the quick boot to work, and have that modded?

I understand you've increased the board wattage target way beyond stock 150 W. As such overvolting I'd rather do via AB for now.

Thanks !


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormster*
> 
> Thanks, I ran valley benchmark with this and it seemed to have issues. It went for about 15 seconds and started giving me fragments. It never crashed and never got over 45 degrees (%75 fan speed). Any idea why it would do that? The GPU never crashed.


Was the memory Overclocked? What was the max clock speed? If the memory is at stock clocks then start lowering the core clock in increments of 13Mhz.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

what drivers are you guys using?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> what drivers are you guys using?


347.88 Drivers.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Ok so I finally got my other msi 660 tf card in and had some strange things occuring. Out of the 2 fans on the heatsink only one is running until I adjust the fan to 86% then both start running.Both of my cards are msi 660 tf and the bios files were a bit different but was still able to flash my bios from my first card just fine.

Im now also running the second with the same oc settings as my first and while it seems stable while running unigine heaven benchmark its about 40 points lower. Any reason for this? Is the card just bad overall along with the fan or can these things be adjusted?


----------



## Ephixi4

Hello!

I've seen that some of you guys are offering help with bios edditing. I would be more than grateful if someone could do this for me.

660.zip 56k .zip file


I've got asus GTX 660 DirectCU II OC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've seen that some of you guys are offering help with bios edditing. I would be more than grateful if someone could do this for me.
> 
> 660.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've got asus GTX 660 DirectCU II OC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've unlocked voltage to 1.21v. I've also increased the TDP to 225W. It should run at a max of 1202Mhz. You can use MSI Afterburner to overclock by increasing it in increments of 13Mhz. All the best









mod.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

4k monitor ships on monday. I shall be back into the fray then


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4k monitor ships on monday. I shall be back into the fray then


Nice. Till then I'll try helping as much as I can.


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've unlocked voltage to 1.21v. I've also increased the TDP to 225W. It should run at a max of 1202Mhz. You can use MSI Afterburner to overclock by increasing it in increments of 13Mhz. All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod.zip 58k .zip file


Wow, thanks! That was fast


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Wow, thanks! That was fast


Welcome







Any luck with overclocking?


----------



## Ephixi4

So I flashed the bios and restarted my pc. Ran this nvidia hair demo with my GPU-Z opened. VDDC showed 1.1620 at max is this fine?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> So I flashed the bios and restarted my pc. Ran this nvidia hair demo with my GPU-Z opened. VDDC showed 1.1620 at max is this fine?


It should show 1.21v as max. Try this and let me know.

mod1.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Ephixi4

Ok, I'll be back in a min.

Ok I think I found the problem. After pressing " y " to continue at the end for a second it shows this error :

"EEPROM erase failed.

ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM. "


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Ok, I'll be back in a min.
> 
> Ok I think I found the problem. After pressing " y " to continue at the end for a second it shows this error :
> 
> "EEPROM erase failed.
> 
> ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM. "


Type this without the quotes.

"Nvflash --protectoff" the press enter, then type.
"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod1.rom" then press enter again. It will now flash. Restart and let me know.


----------



## Ephixi4

Thank again! It's working now.
One last question. Now I'll try to OC it a bit. Should I thouch the core clock or better to leave it as it is and just fiddle with mem clock?


----------



## jason387

The core clock gives more gains than the memory. First keep the memory at stock and overclock the core. It should run at 1202Mhz without doing anything. Now using MSI afterburner increase the core clock in increments of 13Mhz until it crashes. Try running firestruke and check.


----------



## Ephixi4

So the core clock runs at stable 1202Mhz in Valley, Heaven and Firestrike benchmarks. added +13 and it's fine stable 1215Mhz. But after adding another +13 it still runs at 1215Mhz not at 1228Mhz.


----------



## jason387

Keep it at 1215Mhz and add 14mhz


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Keep it at 1215Mhz and add 14mhz


Wow, magic! I'll run firestrike and if everything goes ok should I add +13 / + 14 or + 15 ?







What's the secret behind this?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Wow, magic! I'll run firestrike and if everything goes ok should I add +13 / + 14 or + 15 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the secret behind this?


It usually only increases in increments of 13Mhz but the exact clock it runs at is 1228.9Mhz so the difference between 1215Mhz and 1228.9Mhz is 14Mhz. Here on after you will just need 13Mhz







Keep increasing the core clock and run firestrike. Don't worry I'll there to help you, I know as much as there is to know about this card


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It usually only increases in increments of 13Mhz but the exact clock it runs at is 1228.9Mhz so the difference between 1215Mhz and 1228.9Mhz is 14Mhz. Here on after you will just need 13Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep increasing the core clock and run firestrike. Don't worry I'll there to help you, I know as much as there is to know about this card


Guessed that's the reason as I saw 1201.9 in gpu-z. Second run did well so I'm adding another 13Mhz and I will let you know later how far did I go









Again thanks for all the help!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Guessed that's the reason as I saw 1201.9 in gpu-z. Second run did well so I'm adding another 13Mhz and I will let you know later how far did I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for all the help!


Not a problem


----------



## Ephixi4

So on 1280Mhz it crashed running Firestrike. ( + 79 Mhz ) Should I go back to +66Mhz (- 13Mhz) or go down by 1Mhz and see if it's still crashing?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> So on 1280Mhz it crashed running Firestrike. ( + 79 Mhz ) Should I go back to +66Mhz (- 13Mhz) or go down by 1Mhz and see if it's still crashing?


Try 1254Mhz.


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Try 1254Mhz.


Even though 1267Mhz was fine?

To prevent spam: After finding the right core clock value how should I oc mem clock? By adding +10 Mhz and testing?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Even though 1267Mhz was fine?
> 
> To prevent spam: After finding the right core clock value how should I oc mem clock? By adding +10 Mhz and testing?


Set the memory to 1600Mhz. It will do at least 1600Mhz. From then on increase by 20Mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Try 1254Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though 1267Mhz was fine?
> 
> To prevent spam: After finding the right core clock value how should I oc mem clock? By adding +10 Mhz and testing?
Click to expand...

always oc in increments of 13 with kepler for best results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Even though 1267Mhz was fine?
> 
> To prevent spam: After finding the right core clock value how should I oc mem clock? By adding +10 Mhz and testing?
> 
> 
> 
> Set the memory to 1600Mhz. It will do at least 1600Mhz. From then on increase by 20Mhz.
Click to expand...

same for you

Also when you guys find you wall back off 52Mhz for stability reasons.


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> always oc in increments of 13 with kepler for best results
> same for you
> 
> Also when you guys find you wall back off 52Mhz for stability reasons.


Hey, thanks for tips. So if I understood correctly I should oc mem clock with +13Mhz too?

I don't understand second sentence.. You're talking about the memory clock here? That after reaching the maximum I should go -52Mhz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> always oc in increments of 13 with kepler for best results
> same for you
> 
> Also when you guys find you wall back off 52Mhz for stability reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for tips. So if I understood correctly I should oc mem clock with +13Mhz too?
> 
> I don't understand second sentence.. You're talking about the memory clock here? That after reaching the maximum I should go -52Mhz?
Click to expand...

im saying that f9r instance if i oc my mem +204Mhz and it chrashes because thats the wall then you should set +156Mhz and that will bring you better stability as if you sit too close to the wall then yo7 will crash aft3r a hour or 2 of gaming. And if you are close then stock there is no need to run a lower step. Just run it as is.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Hi im new here. Can djthrottleboi help me with bios mod?
I would like to have boost of and unlocked voltage plus more power.

Here is my bios. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbl7bmqf7gstwd/GK106.rom?dl=0
I have msi gtx 660 oc twin frozr III


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Hi im new here. Can djthrottleboi help me with bios mod?
> I would like to have boost of and unlocked voltage plus more power.
> 
> Here is my bios. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbl7bmqf7gstwd/GK106.rom?dl=0
> I have msi gtx 660 oc twin frozr III


Welcome to ocn and we are glad to have you here. My rig doesnt have a monitor however i should have one later this week. I will not be able to do anything until i get the monitor. My apologies friend.


----------



## Thegovahnator

Hi fellow gtx 660 owners,

I have changed the bios of my card to 1.212v a while ago , thanks to this topic.
I am running 1254 mhz core , which is a very nice overlock.

However i would like to go a bit further than that since my card runs quite cool.

Would it be possible to get the voltage to the card even higher or is there a bios limit?

I am willing to take some risks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegovahnator*
> 
> Hi fellow gtx 660 owners,
> 
> I have changed the bios of my card to 1.212v a while ago , thanks to this topic.
> I am running 1254 mhz core , which is a very nice overlock.
> 
> However i would like to go a bit further than that since my card runs quite cool.
> 
> Would it be possible to get the voltage to the card even higher or is there a bios limit?
> 
> I am willing to take some risks.


there is a thread that may work for you based on voltage controller http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> See. Don't worry so much. Your card is fine. Enjoy gaming


So I finally got my second 660 in the mail and used the same bios you set up for me with my first card and it can't seem to run stable at 1202mhz. I was able to get it running at 1148mhz however.

both are the same Msi twin frozr cards but I'm guessing some are just better at overclocking than others? seems a bit low still.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> So I finally got my second 660 in the mail and used the same bios you set up for me with my first card and it can't seem to run stable at 1202mhz. I was able to get it running at 1148mhz however.
> 
> both are the same Msi twin frozr cards but I'm guessing some are just better at overclocking than others? seems a bit low still.


Yeah that sure does. Seems odd as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

my monitor has arrived and i'm now running at 4k. which means nothing since i'm on igpu


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my monitor has arrived and i'm now running at 4k. which means nothing since i'm on igpu


What's next for you?


----------



## Ephixi4

Hey I just wanted to say thanks for all the help!









I managed to get stable 1267 Mhz on core and 3225 on mem


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my monitor has arrived and i'm now running at 4k. which means nothing since i'm on igpu
> 
> 
> 
> What's next for you?
Click to expand...

hopefully the titan x or x2 titan blacks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Hey I just wanted to say thanks for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get stable 1267 Mhz on core and 3225 on mem


I have the same card as you. 1267 is my absolute stable core with 3288 on memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hopefully the titan x or x2 titan blacks


Man, it sucks sitting on a single 660 now for stuff like BF4 and eventually TW3. That rumored 980TI can't come fast enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Hey I just wanted to say thanks for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get stable 1267 Mhz on core and 3225 on mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same card as you. 1267 is my absolute stable core with 3288 on memory.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hopefully the titan x or x2 titan blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, it sucks sitting on a single 660 now for stuff like BF4 and eventually TW3. That rumored 980TI can't come fast enough.
Click to expand...

i loved my 660's. though they aren't the best they sure can push and its surprising that even like my gt640 they game better than people said they did.


----------



## Ephixi4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I have the same card as you. 1267 is my absolute stable core with 3288 on memory.
> Man, it sucks sitting on a single 660 now for stuff like BF4 and eventually TW3. That rumored 980TI can't come fast enough.


Congrats! Gonna fiddle with memory a bit later but this one is just the safest.

Also yea this card is awesome. Can't wait to see if it can really run GTA V. But there's one thing.. I'm waiting for SW Battlefront by Dice and I'm pretty sure I'd need a new gpu for this game.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephixi4*
> 
> Congrats! Gonna fiddle with memory a bit later but this one is just the safest.
> 
> Also yea this card is awesome. Can't wait to see if it can really run GTA V. But there's one thing.. I'm waiting for SW Battlefront by Dice and I'm pretty sure I'd need a new gpu for this game.


Definitely worth pushing, since this GPU is memory bottlenecked quite a bit. I've been able to push 7GHz (3500MHz) to get a FS score of 5967. Too bad it artifacts and crashes sometimes in BF4.


----------



## pavkata99

Hello can you mod my bios?

660windforceoc.zip 123k .zip file


this is my video card: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov

bios version is f30.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pavkata99*
> 
> Hello can you mod my bios?
> 
> 660windforceoc.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> this is my video card: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4361#ov
> 
> bios version is f30.


here you go

newmod.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## pavkata99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> newmod.zip 244k .zip file


Thank you but it's not stable... can you see the voltage graphs again or something?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pavkata99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> newmod.zip 244k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but it's not stable... can you see the voltage graphs again or something?
Click to expand...

how though. you have to tell me what its doing so i can adjust it. modding blind is hit and miss however does it get unstable after a certain temp. does it get unstable with a certain voltage? if thats the same 660 i had it hates the higher voltages and had a asic of 88%


----------



## pavkata99

it crashes right away when something happens


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pavkata99*
> 
> it crashes right away when something happens


tyhen nit doesn't like the higher voltage as much. its that same card. I will make a new mod when i get back. flash stock bios for now.


----------



## elastikman

GK106.zip 56k .zip file
Hello!

Hello!

I've been away from modded bios scene long ago. The last time I modified a graphic was a Radeon 9800 PRO ehehe . You can see how long it was...









I have now a msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii on my pc.
Can anyone give me a hand modding this ?
I would like to have a stable oc. Not extreme ready to KIA.
I try to mod original rom with kgb like tutorial on 1st page, but when i run Nvidia Hair, it crashes.

The kgb.cfg
# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 20
Fan_Max = 100

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 170

Voltage = 1212500

Does my board dont like high voltage?

I will add maybe this week another gtx 660 to have SLI, maybe a 660 Gigabyte Windforce. Is good pair? SLI - @MSI \@Gigabyte

Thanks for you help and sorry my english.

I attach the original bios from msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii


----------



## Mercury92

Hey,

I have exactly same card and I also have problems with OC. Voltage = 1212500 crashes instantly. Currently trying to run with 1.2V but early tests show it is also not very reliable.

Currently running with this settings:
https://i.imgur.com/q6RtRwz.png

Doesn't go any higher


----------



## sLaver

hello, im using leadtek gtx 660 hurricane, non ti version. double fan, can i overclock my card using this?

i got no problem using this stock gpu card for battlefield 4 high setting, all run smoothly. but i feel to overclock the card right now. this is my post here and my first overclock i think


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> Hello!
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've been away from modded bios scene long ago. The last time I modified a graphic was a Radeon 9800 PRO ehehe . You can see how long it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now a msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii on my pc.
> Can anyone give me a hand modding this ?
> I would like to have a stable oc. Not extreme ready to KIA.
> I try to mod original rom with kgb like tutorial on 1st page, but when i run Nvidia Hair, it crashes.
> 
> The kgb.cfg
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 20
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 170
> 
> Voltage = 1212500
> 
> Does my board dont like high voltage?
> 
> I will add maybe this week another gtx 660 to have SLI, maybe a 660 Gigabyte Windforce. Is good pair? SLI - @MSI \@Gigabyte
> 
> Thanks for you help and sorry my english.
> 
> I attach the original bios from msi gtx 660 twin frozr iii


this will work for you

GK106.zip 113k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercury92*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have exactly same card and I also have problems with OC. Voltage = 1212500 crashes instantly. Currently trying to run with 1.2V but early tests show it is also not very reliable.
> 
> Currently running with this settings:
> https://i.imgur.com/q6RtRwz.png
> 
> Doesn't go any higher


which card do you have thats the same. lots of 660's here that you could be referring too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> gogabyte 660 oc ... crash ever with new driver 314. running only....... *** i buy never ever.... nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much crashed ingame and freeze .... so bad card ever....................... i will fix bios with stock bios .. ... 5 min CRASH ... i **** this ****e card !!!!!


lol i told you that card was bad for you after the first mishap. you were supposed to get a gtx 970 because you got one of the least moddable 660's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLaver*
> 
> hello, im using leadtek gtx 660 hurricane, non ti version. double fan, can i overclock my card using this?
> 
> i got no problem using this stock gpu card for battlefield 4 high setting, all run smoothly. but i feel to overclock the card right now. this is my post here and my first overclock i think


welcome to ocn and hope you enjoy the site. You will need to extract the bios using gpu-z and zip it up to upload it to this site.


----------



## Mercury92

Hey,

I have this card


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html

Running with following config http://hastebin.com/ogazunelaf.vala


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercury92*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have this card
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html
> 
> Running with following config http://hastebin.com/ogazunelaf.vala


upload the original bios.


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will work for you
> 
> GK106.zip 113k .zip file


Hi!

Thanks for reply and file









I flashed and i run benchmark valley. Sometimes during the benchmark stops, gives black screen and gives nvidia driver error, after 1 or 2 seconds the benchmark continues normaly...after some time it stops again..and repeat.

TDP is betwen 54-57 % when running benchmark is normal?

I have some logs from GPu-z running valley. in last lines you can see when was error and recovery after that.

Thanks!!

Valleybenchmark.txt 23k .txt file


Edit: I update bios now to offical msi bios lasted updated NV287MH.201.

I see some diferences between *your mod file* and updated offical bios.










i LEAVE HERE NEW UPDATED ORIGINAL BIOS.

MSIORIGINALBIOSNV287MH201.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will work for you
> 
> GK106.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for reply and file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed and i run benchmark valley. Sometimes during the benchmark stops, gives black screen and gives nvidia driver error, after 1 or 2 seconds the benchmark continues normaly...after some time it stops again..and repeat.
> 
> TDP is betwen 54-57 % when running benchmark is normal?
> 
> I have some logs from GPu-z running valley. in last lines you can see when was error and recovery after that.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Valleybenchmark.txt 23k .txt file
> 
> 
> Edit: I update bios now to offical msi bios lasted updated NV287MH.201.
> 
> I see some diferences between *your mod file* and updated offical bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i LEAVE HERE NEW UPDATED ORIGINAL BIOS.
> 
> MSIORIGINALBIOSNV287MH201.zip 121k .zip file
Click to expand...

give it a shot and let me know how it works. let me know about any abnormalities. also the tdp is because 100% is now 225w instead of a lower value i set it higher.


----------



## Mercury92

There is my original bios. i checked against hash files and it's exactly the same what is found here.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give it a shot and let me know how it works. let me know about any abnormalities. also the tdp is because 100% is now 225w instead of a lower value i set it higher.


I dont see the new mod file attachament
thanks.
The mod file you send before, during the benchmark stops, gives black screen and gives nvidia driver error, after 1 or 2 seconds the benchmark continues normaly...after some time it stops again..and repeat.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercury92*
> 
> There is my original bios. i checked against hash files and it's exactly the same what is found here.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html


 MSI.GTX660.2048.120823.zip 238k .zip file
here you go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give it a shot and let me know how it works. let me know about any abnormalities. also the tdp is because 100% is now 225w instead of a lower value i set it higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see the new mod file attachament
> thanks.
> The mod file you send before, during the benchmark stops, gives black screen and gives nvidia driver error, after 1 or 2 seconds the benchmark continues normaly...after some time it stops again..and repeat.
Click to expand...

 newmod.zip 243k .zip file
let me know if this one does it again so i can fix it.


----------



## Mercury92

Thanks,

What rom changes does this include







?
There are two files inside, which one to use?

Merc


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercury92*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> What rom changes does this include
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> There are two files inside, which one to use?
> 
> Merc


newmod.rom


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> newmod.zip 243k .zip file
> let me know if this one does it again so i can fix it.


Hi again

First time it crash on valley.

I reduce gpu mhz on evga precision x *-5mhz* GPU Clock offset .
Seems stable now.

I put offset on memory +160mhz = 3324mhz

Seems stable.

this is my score in valley:


Is good??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> newmod.zip 243k .zip file
> let me know if this one does it again so i can fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> First time it crash on valley.
> 
> I reduce gpu mhz on evga precision x *-5mhz* GPU Clock offset .
> Seems stable now.
> 
> I put offset on memory +160mhz = 3324mhz
> 
> Seems stable.
> 
> this is my score in valley:
> 
> 
> Is good??
Click to expand...

very good as this cards need the extra memory. so then should i lower the core in the bios and then repost it?


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> very good as this cards need the extra memory. so then should i lower the core in the bios and then repost it?


No need thanks .i run again without -offset in gpu clock. And it runs ok now









I got now the 2nd gtx for sli Gigaforce GTX660 windforce.
I use the bios you post for other member.
Is running good.

I use precisionx on Gigabyte using your bios this values:

GPU CORE + 70 mhz
MEM + 160mhz

It show me in GPU-Z this.


is good??


----------



## ModerateGamer69

Sorry for my (VERY) late reply (to someone who I can't find anymore in this thread), but after a very long fiddling process with a lot of settings, I found this (see screen) to be the most stable one.
Not the highest, but definately "flatlined"


----------



## Mercury92

Thank you very much!








Running your modified bios without any problems. Also got better results in Valley Benchmark than before with higher clocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> very good as this cards need the extra memory. so then should i lower the core in the bios and then repost it?
> 
> 
> 
> No need thanks .i run again without -offset in gpu clock. And it runs ok now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got now the 2nd gtx for sli Gigaforce GTX660 windforce.
> I use the bios you post for other member.
> Is running good.
> 
> I use precisionx on Gigabyte using your bios this values:
> 
> GPU CORE + 70 mhz
> MEM + 160mhz
> 
> It show me in GPU-Z this.
> 
> 
> is good??
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercury92*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running your modified bios without any problems. Also got better results in Valley Benchmark than before with higher clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModerateGamer69*
> 
> 
> Sorry for my (VERY) late reply (to someone who I can't find anymore in this thread), but after a very long fiddling process with a lot of settings, I found this (see screen) to be the most stable one.
> Not the highest, but definately "flatlined"


very good gentlemen I'm really glad i could help.


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> very good gentlemen I'm really glad i could help.


thanks to you









But unfortunately when put cards after OC each one individualy, together in sli, didnt work.
I reflash original bios again.

Can i ask you more one favor?
Can you please send both bios *only with voltage unlock.* Nothing else modification. Only voltage unlock.

Where is again original bios files:

Gigabyte original bios:

GK106_gigabyte.zip 122k .zip file


MSI twin frozr original bios

MSIORIGINALBIOSNV287MH.201.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> very good gentlemen I'm really glad i could help.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But unfortunately when put cards after OC each one individualy, together in sli, didnt work.
> I reflash original bios again.
> 
> Can i ask you more one favor?
> Can you please send both bios *only with voltage unlock.* Nothing else modification. Only voltage unlock.
> 
> Where is again original bios files:
> 
> Gigabyte original bios:
> 
> GK106_gigabyte.zip 122k .zip file
> did you unlink the cards in PX as it will try to oc both cards the same.
> MSI twin frozr original bios
> 
> MSIORIGINALBIOSNV287MH.201.zip 121k .zip file
Click to expand...


----------



## elastikman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*


I flashed and oc the cards individualy one at the time. only one install in pci express slot at the time.

I didnt apply Soft OC when boot both cards for the first time. One card hit maximum fan speed, when windows boot. and it was not showing in GPU-Z.
Only works both together when i put original bios in both cards.

If you can unlock in both original bios *only the voltage.* I can try Soft OC link both cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elastikman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed and oc the cards individualy one at the time. only one install in pci express slot at the time.
> 
> I didnt apply Soft OC when boot both cards for the first time. It didnt work. One card hit maximum fan speed, when windows boot. and it was not showing in GPU-Z.
> Only works when i put original bios in both cards.
> 
> If you can unlock in both original bios *only the voltage.* I can try Soft OC link both cards.
Click to expand...

was it the gigabyte card that did this? i'm olooking for more info. I would be doing the same thing just with default clocks and i would still have to do that power adjustments and all so i suggest downclocking core until stable as this is usually a sli issue and not the bios


----------



## elastikman

I want to to try something. with bios only with voltage unlock. So i can find perfect clock for both cards in sli.

can you send me please? both bios

thanks


----------



## sLaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> welcome to ocn and hope you enjoy the site. You will need to extract the bios using gpu-z and zip it up to upload it to this site.


here is my gpu


and my bios

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## tsk06

The instructions in the first post should be adjusted to, at the very least, recommend the user keeps a backup of their ROM. The comment "but i would do my best to help "IF" anything goes wrong somewhere (which i doubt will be the case as long as you have a functioning brain)" suggests that 9/10 times everything will work if you follow the instructions there, but it is evident this is not the case from reading the rest of this thread.

Anyway, I have the MSI Twin Frozr edition of the 660, and I used the mod.zip given here. I left the core clock at set in the mod (1202) and added +300 to memory speed via MSI Afterburner. Tried Assassin's Creed Unity and got 28-30 FPS inside the Notre Dame (which is a particularly bad spot). Also used Valley Backup and ran it on Extreme HD for 10 times, no artifacts and no crashes. When I tried modding up to 1215 I started getting partial freezeups in Valley Backup. Thanks for the mods.


----------



## zzieluuu

someone can help me with my Zotac non ti ? I need to mod this for most stable running in games or something..here is some screenshots and my BIOS.

GK106.zip 56k .zip file


Please help me !









#edit: Here is screenshot from some GTA V (20-30mins playing...) This is good(normal temp and other stuff) or not ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ModChipGuy

Hi, I bought my two ASUS GTX 660's about a year ago. Currently have them running in SLI. I tried to unlock my bios so I can overclock it but I get an error that Voltage off sets could not be found. I downloaded KeplerBiosTweaker but I'm afraid I will mess something up. I have flashed my gtx 465 to 470s in the past with no issue so I have some experience. When using KeplerBiosTweaker do all I need to do is go to the voltages tab and slide the max voltage from 1150.0mV to 1212.5mV save and flash? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Bls440

Hello everyone!
I'm completely new to overclocking and would like to push my Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 (2gb) in order to improve performance on GTA V! It seems that some of you are offering help with bios editing. I would be very grateful if somebody had a look at my bios!



GK106.zip 98k .zip file


Thank you in advance!


----------



## umrdmr

Hi everyone.

I followed all of the instructions at first page, but gpu-z still shows me that my voltage is still 1.1620 v .

I have Asus Directcu II , any advice ? Pls help.

Thx for your answers.


----------



## ModChipGuy

Hi Umrdmr, This thread is almost dead, at least that's what it feels like. I found some information and a bios that worked for me. I have the same card as you. Starting on page 648 a conversation between Jason387 & Ephixi4 lead me to find an unlocked bios mod1.rom that worked perfect for me. Now I can overclock without the card being under powered. If I were you I'd start there and download the second bios he posts to download (mod1.zip).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/6470

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/30503


----------



## dman811

This thread is here for people to post when they feel like it, pretty much the same with most others.


----------



## ModChipGuy

I guess it would better for others if I replaced my comment "this thread is almost dead" with "this thread is very quite it's better to use the search this thread option at the top for your card like I did.


----------



## umrdmr

Ty bro I'm reading the posts right now


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzieluuu*
> 
> someone can help me with my Zotac non ti ? I need to mod this for most stable running in games or something..here is some screenshots and my BIOS.
> 
> GK106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please help me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #edit: Here is screenshot from some GTA V (20-30mins playing...) This is good(normal temp and other stuff) or not ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe try getting temps under control? Which CPU do you have? Haven't really seen an nVidia GPU run a 90+ degrees or a CPU at 70+ in gaming in a while.


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Maybe try getting temps under control? Which CPU do you have? Haven't really seen an nVidia GPU run a 90+ degrees or a CPU at 70+ in gaming in a while.


I have i5 3570 (non k) overclocked to 4.2GHz on stock cooler, maybe just clean some stuff in this PC and give a new fresh with thermal grease on CPU and GPU will bring back the normal temps ? I see some stutterning when playing GTAV on recommended settings from GF Experience and I think this is not my CPU or GPU or too little memory RAM (10GB) but disk...disk in my PC is such a ****ty thing...do you know some programs which i can see some graphs with usage of my hdd when playing games ?

thanks for reply !







REP+


----------



## Horsemama1956

Yeah a crappy hard drive could definitely be a cause of stuttering depending on the game. Which one do you have and how old is it?


----------



## umrdmr

Hi guys thanks to these guys @jason387 and @djthrottleboi I've reached 1267 mhz core clock and 3105 mhz memory clock. I know I can increase my memory clock a lot more, but I am a bit bored right now.

I have a quastion ; Does overclocking the gpu with voltage have any negative affect ?

And this is my final Heaven Score . Is it good with these specs ( 1267 and 3105 )



Ty for helping


----------



## umrdmr

Guys I have one more question . If I change my opinion, how can I reset all my bios settings to default ?









Thx again


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Yeah a crappy hard drive could definitely be a cause of stuttering depending on the game. Which one do you have and how old is it?


yeaa shieeeeeeeet ...in HDTune Benchmark I have some drops to 0.7MB/s ! :O god...i must change this rip in peace hdd







to some better killing machine..
and I'm back to default BIOS GTX660 becose when I use this "newmod" after restart I almost destroy my graphics card, jumped me strange artifacts at a resolution of 800 x 600 and see no GPU clocks and Memory clocks and other stuff...almost middle to reballing my gpu










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## umrdmr

Can someone help me to get back to my old bios ?

I found my standart bios and download it, but I dont know how can I change it ?


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umrdmr*
> 
> Can someone help me to get back to my old bios ?
> 
> I found my standart bios and download it, but I dont know how can I change it ?


Take this original BIOS and flash it like in first bios without implementing any mods...it will help you.


----------



## umrdmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzieluuu*
> 
> Take this original BIOS and flash it like in first bios without implementing any mods...it will help you.


No my friend I downloaded bios from herehttps://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-11c0-- . However the result is the same. Maybe I shouldnt " nvflash *-4 -5 -6* " , what do you guys think ?

Pls help me guys, because ı cant play GTA 5 with this room . It 's too sad pls help me.


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umrdmr*
> 
> No my friend I downloaded bios from herehttps://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-11c0-- . However the result is the same. Maybe I shouldnt " nvflash *-4 -5 -6* " , what do you guys think ?
> 
> Pls help me guys, because ı cant play GTA 5 with this room . It 's too sad pls help me.


I play with this mod where i have 1.212V and no problems with GTA...what problems do you have ? maybe it's not GPU some other hw ? maybe your Windows needs some format or reinstall drivers and stuff like this...

Here is some my screen with voltage GPU and settings with I play in GTA and frames I've around 70FPS~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Wysoka=High
Bardzo Wysoka=Very High
Włącz=Enable
Wyłącz=Disable
Pełny Ekran=Full screen
Normalna=Normal


----------



## umrdmr

I dont know bro. It gives me 3d stuff mistake( I cant remember right now ) And I played 30 minutes , 5 minutes ago. This time no problem.

I'm still concerning about my gpu health . Does voltage have any adverse ?

Thx for helping guys


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umrdmr*
> 
> I dont know bro. It gives me 3d stuff mistake( I cant remember right now ) And I played 30 minutes , 5 minutes ago. This time no problem.
> 
> I'm still concerning about my gpu health . Does voltage have any adverse ?
> 
> Thx for helping guys


of course, that the tension may be relevant while overclokcking your gpu. Especially when you are deploying in the life of the voltage dropping adapter because it is used at 100%.


----------



## umrdmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzieluuu*
> 
> of course, that the tension may be relevant while overclokcking your gpu. Especially when you are deploying in the life of the voltage dropping adapter because it is used at 100%.


Then, how can I change it with my original bios.


----------



## davegobble

any chance anyone on here possibly has a backup of their original bios? Its an EVGA Geforce 660 nonTi with a pci subsystem number 3842, 3069. I just cant seem to find the right one anywhere and i ( like a dummy) never made a backup and now im in a bit of a jam. Can anyone help a dope out please


----------



## dman811

Are any of these yours?


----------



## davegobble

i looked through all of those, some weird reason the subsystem isn't listed for the one i need? I tried using them all but it wouldn't take


----------



## umrdmr

Guys I want to change my bios, I downloaded the original bios from internet, and rename it 660.rom.

Now I am doing all the stuff again . I uploaded some photo.


Then



But the result is still the same . Still I've 1.2 volt and 1200 mhz.


----------



## umrdmr

Guys I solved, ty anyway:thumb:


----------



## umrdmr

Hi everyone

İf there is anyone who use Asus Directcu II gtx 660 (Non o.c 980 mhz ), could he/she give me the original bios ? You can get your bios with gpu z.

Just click this button.



Pls help, I cant play gta 5 with non original bioses


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umrdmr*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> İf there is anyone who use Asus Directcu II gtx 660 (Non o.c 980 mhz ), could he/she give me the original bios ? You can get your bios with gpu z.
> 
> Just click this button.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help, I cant play gta 5 with non original bioses


Asus.GTX660.2048.130412_2.rom maybe this newest bios will work ?
Date compiled : 2013-04-12 00:00:00
non oc version : 80.06.58.00.06,
Core/Mem : 980 / 1502


----------



## umrdmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzieluuu*
> 
> Asus.GTX660.2048.130412_2.rom maybe this newest bios will work ?
> Date compiled : 2013-04-12 00:00:00
> non oc version : 80.06.58.00.06,
> Core/Mem : 980 / 1502


Ty bro but that's not the original one. It has 1080 mhz.


----------



## zzieluuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umrdmr*
> 
> Ty bro but that's not the original one. It has 1080 mhz.


maybe update your drivers ? there's the new one... GEFORCE GAME READY DRIVER FOR GRAND THEFT AUTO V

and for BIOS check maybe here: Search


----------



## umrdmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzieluuu*
> 
> maybe update your drivers ? there's the new one... GEFORCE GAME READY DRIVER FOR GRAND THEFT AUTO V
> 
> and for BIOS check maybe here: Search


I've already did that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm not abandoning you guys i will be back sometime. i really took a hit with the loss of my gpu but its a lesson for me to not trade on ocn again. bios mod requests will be handled again when i get this 775 system up and running.


----------



## dman811

Not all trades or sales are like the experience you might have had.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not all trades or sales are like the experience you might have had.


I understand but the 780ti kpe cost me 850 and if i sold it i could buy aother gpu however to trade it has a risk and its a risk i learned the hard way that i cant afford to take. now no gpu for who knows how long. maybe until tax return time again. I know that most are excellent business people but i just cant afford to trade as i cant replace stuff lost that way.


----------



## ModerateGamer69

- Upgrade -

I just received my new GPU, it replaces my MSI GTX 660 TF/OC, so I'm still a GTX 660 (non TI) owner, but not for long. (sorry..







)
What have I bought: An EVGA GTX 960 SSC ACX 2.0+ 4GB
And I have to say... it is (for a 960) insanely fast.. It even exceeds the factory specs out of the box and (almost) deadquiet under full load.
Factory specs:
Base Clock: 1279 MHz
Boost Clock: 1342 MHz
Tested (without any adjustments, out of the box);
Base Clock: 1296 MHz
Boost Clock: 1379 MHz
I added a tiny overclock (with stockvoltage) and now it runs at;
Base Clock: 1340 Mhz
GPU (Boost) Clock: 1502 Mhz
Memory Clock: 7200 Mhz
Max temps (full load) 62 degrees celcius
Idle temps: 26 degrees celcius.
I'm prety sure it can run faster, but I'm VERY happy as it is now.
Forget the 128 bit bus, once you've played any game with it, you'll never notice.





Spec sheet: https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=0DDB71A8-CB14-47EF-9F2C-6DB6F360052B


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Hi im new here. Can djthrottleboi help me with bios mod?
> I would like to have boost of and unlocked voltage plus more power.
> 
> Here is my bios. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbl7bmqf7gstwd/GK106.rom?dl=0
> I have msi gtx 660 oc twin frozr III


I posted this earlier. Could it be possible that you could make a bios for me


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm not abandoning you guys i will be back sometime. i really took a hit with the loss of my gpu but its a lesson for me to not trade on ocn again. bios mod requests will be handled again when i get this 775 system up and running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Hi im new here. Can djthrottleboi help me with bios mod?
> I would like to have boost of and unlocked voltage plus more power.
> 
> Here is my bios. https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbl7bmqf7gstwd/GK106.rom?dl=0
> I have msi gtx 660 oc twin frozr III
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier. Could it be possible that you could make a bios for me
Click to expand...

Please read the above.


----------



## dyak84

Ugh I followed the instructions and now my cards keep crashing. I didn't back up my BIOS. I think I'm screwed. I have two Zotac cards.

Doh...


----------



## sLaver

hi, thanks for the tutorial, i wasnt able to OC my card (leadtek GTX 660 hurricane ii) at first using win 8 it says bad checksum and etc. i change the
compatibility to win 7, and start unlock my card. at first the program does make 110% increasement. then i run it again,
the program unlock it at 170%

i running gta v with high setting 60fps no crash or etc, pretty smooth than before
i can feel the difference now


----------



## sLaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyak84*
> 
> Ugh I followed the instructions and now my cards keep crashing. I didn't back up my BIOS. I think I'm screwed. I have two Zotac cards.
> 
> Doh...


u might want to try looked here
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Zotac&model=GTX+660&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## lzanchin

Hey guys, I have an EVGA GTX660 stock, I followed the tutorial and unlocked the bios voltages, really great tutorial!

But I do have a question:

Now, when full load the VGA is not following it's default clocks anymore (980mhz default, 1050 boost) but when full load it's running at 1210mhz. The problem is that the fan seems to be using the 'old' profile, and not boosting its speed to above 60%.

To avoid that, I am using EVGA Precision fan curve, but would like to know how do you guys do, or if there is any way to configure the fan usage and set it directly to the bios?

Thanks,
Leandro


----------



## spider272

im new so sorry








the tutorial of bios good for gtx 660 oc gigabyte?


----------



## spider272

someboudy


----------



## loki1982

Hi all, I'm hoping someone can help me out. I have an ASUS GTX660-dc2o-2gd5. I was looking into overclocking and I stumbled across some instructions on updating to a new bios which allows for higher voltages... being a total noob when it comes to GPU bios flashing I didn't realize the bios was for a GTX660 Ti. Now I have a bricked card, I've thrown an old card into the computer and managed to start up and do some trouble shooting with the bricked card in the other slot. GPU-Z just shows a blank box where normally the bios version would be.

I've been trying to flash the proper bios back onto the card with no success, I've tried just about everything and I get a board mismatch error. (firmware image board ID (E037) does not match adapter board ID (E11D). If I override all the protections I am then left with a ERROR: Mismatch in 256 byte page-mode programming.

The board ID seems to be that of the Ti model... although my card is definitely not a Ti. This leads me to believe the card now thinks it's a Ti, and will not let me put a non Ti bios on it. Is there anyway to completely wipe out the bios and start fresh?


----------



## Primus

For some reason, the original tutorial doesn't work on my EVGA 660 SC. I tried using KBG and it tells me it couldn't find voltage offsets - OK, fine. I tried using the Kepler Bios Tweaker, but I have no clue which power table settings to change.

Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## spider272

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primus*
> 
> For some reason, the original tutorial doesn't work on my EVGA 660 SC. I tried using KBG and it tells me it couldn't find voltage offsets - OK, fine. I tried using the Kepler Bios Tweaker, but I have no clue which power table settings to change.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on this?


Thats my problem too
660 Gigabyte OC


----------



## sinnedone

Hello all. I need a little help with my card to unlock and flash BIOS.

First of all its a gigabyte 660 seen HERE . I'm running windows 8.1 with a craptastic gigabyte z77-ds3h motherboard/3570k/8gb corsair ram.

I tried to modify my BIOS as per the OP using KGB but no go. I tried versions .5/.6/.6.1/.6.2 ANd all come up with the error of cannot find voltage tables or something along those lines. I run command prompt as administrator and still the same affect.

I then tried using Keplerbios tweaker 1.25 as administrator to simply bump the voltage up to 1.21 and 150tdp. Chose to "save file as" and when I run nvflash as administrator I get this error:
Quote:


> Error code:8 BCRT_ERRORCODE_BODY_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH
> VBIOS Signature Check failed.
> Error code:7 BCRTERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH
> VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.
> BCRT ERROR: Certificate verification failed
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert verification error, update aborted


Can someone help me out and point me in the right direction?

THanks all.


----------



## sindelar

I'm using a Windforce 660 OC and it's unstable at 1.2V. The Witcher 3 is crashing regularly, am wondering if anyone can help me with this. I don't have a backup file though. Hopefully it can be help.

my660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Sickone1565

Hello all new to the club but i do enjoy my 660, it is a Gigabyte GV-N660OC-2GD Windforce, I have attempted to ramp it up but it proved a bit difficult, I have since reflashed the bios and have had more success. The example that is given in the beginning of this thread went fine but the card was unrecognizable upon reboot, so i had to swap my bios back, I have started to play with kepler bios tweaker but some of the settings are confusing. If anyone knows why the card went unrecognizable please let me know because i would love to get more out of it, Thank you all for your advice in advance


----------



## KGPrime

What i find funny is that my cpu is stock, my card is the standard OC from the factory GPU 1033/3004 Mem, but i get basically the same minimum framerate as all those guys who unlocked their bios and when through all that trouble and gained like 1-3 frames on the minimum in the HeAven benchmarks.

These kind of benchmarks, like 3dmark ect are mostly pointless. Load up a game with the setting you always use, and see what difference it makes. Benchmarks are not always consistent.

MAX frames in any benchmark are mostly meaningless. If you gained 20 fps more in some split second of a benchmark, it does NOT constitute a 20% performance increase overall. It means for a few spikes at moments you already got a good framerate at went up, and flashed by so fast you probably missed it.

This card - unless you have a stock OEM clocked card at 980Mhz, then it is pointless to Overclock. You gain basically 1 - 3 MAYBE 4 or 5 frames in a frame spike. Which is all it takes is for it toi raise you "Benchmark score" overall, a pointless number that means nothing in real life.

The guy who got the best overclock of anyone in this thread ( the OP i think ) gained 4 frames minimum on his best overclock over stock.
And that 4 or so frames lasted probably 1 second in the entire benchmark. He also has a 4.8Ghtz OC on his CPU. Mine is stock at 3.4Ghtz, and my minimum framerate is within 3 frames of his.
His MAX was very high, like 20 fps more, and so was mine after OC, but it was a 10th of a second flashed by at that framerate, lol.









I urge anyone to go and look at ANY benchmarks across the internet over the last decade or even 15 years and look at the best ( average) not guys freezing their gpus, but average results of overclocks and look at the minimum of frames gained - if you can find them,.. a lot of sites will post a meaningless MAX, and act like it's a huge increase in performance!







This thread itself is full of meaningless numbers,. it's packed with them.

The gains are mostly 3-6 fps on the minimum or average framerate compared to my stock oC card, and a lot of them have their cpu Overclocked above 4Gigs and still they gain basically nothing.. And if it even matters i'm running Heaven 4.0 against their 3.0 and at a higher resolution and still getting the same basic score not overclocked! The gains are poop unless you are Hard Core overclocking, more than just on air, or software or unlocking your bios and voltage.. You need water or nitrogen and alot of time patience and Mostly a good specimen of a card, which are raree to really get like a serious improvement across the board. It's not advised, It's not for the "masses" It's cracked out gear junkies doing pointless sht. to get the highest score on 3dmark. They don't usually "game" on it, they just try to get through a Benchmark without crashing.

Regular people that don't know what they are doinge are crashing their systems or even bricking their cards for 3 fps









Oh need Proof? I'll do some random random Google search right now Gtx 770 Stock VS OC - 3-5 fps average ( remember one small spike in framerate can make your average go up by 3 frames. So the gains may effectively be ZERO in reality )
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7392/the-geforce-gtx-770-roundup-evga-gigabyte-and-msi-compared/7

GTX 580 stock vs OC - 4 fps
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-580-overclock,2993-7.html

GTX480 Heaven 2.0 stock vs oc (average at 1920 x 1200 ) 4 fps AVERAGE - meaning basically nothing.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx480/14.htm

I could go all the way back to the geforce 2.....same thing. I know, because i overclocked since Rage Fury/Tnt days and using RivaTuner since about it's inception. It's a waste of time unless you go hard. And It also means to an extent having disposable income just for bragging rights.


----------



## Agiel

why GPU-z 0.83 is showing differents specs than EVGA OC Scanner ?

GPU-Z
Pixel Filtrate: 25.1
Texel Filtrate:83.7

EVGA OC Scanner
Pixel Filtrate : 30.1
Texel Filtrate: 100.1


----------



## Agiel

here the pics ...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> WOT.


Whoa... slow down Roach! Becase we can and it's OCN.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> why GPU-z 0.83 is showing differents specs than EVGA OC Scanner ?
> 
> GPU-Z
> Pixel Filtrate: 25.1
> Texel Filtrate:83.7
> 
> EVGA OC Scanner
> Pixel Filtrate : 30.1
> Texel Filtrate: 100.1


Cpu-z has been around for a long time and is the benchmark standard, i'd tend to trust it over manufacturer software.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Whoa... slow down Roach! Becase we can and it's OCN.


Yeah i know, been there done it. I fully understand doing generally pointless stuff - because you can.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Maybe try getting temps under control? Which CPU do you have? Haven't really seen an nVidia GPU run a 90+ degrees or a CPU at 70+ in gaming in a while.


mine reach 86 with ease ... in Witcher 3, i got EVGA 660 SC OC edition, and this thing is really hot and the damn limitation in fan speed at 74% is a bull**** !! i can eve OC it a little coz i reach 91C !!!!!


----------



## Agiel

this is my second SC card the other was a 560 SC which ppol says was SSE = Super suck Edition, hah-aha









any one know how to get rid of the speed fan profile ??


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

Get some fresh TIM under the hood!


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTMOBSouLjA*
> 
> Get some fresh TIM under the hood!


TIM ??


----------



## sinnedone

"TIM" is a guy that comes around when your car breaks down and pretends to be the engine making noises so you wont feel embarrassed.

Lol just kidding.









It stands for Thermal Interface Material.


----------



## Agiel

hahaha, so no solution only a joke ?


----------



## sinnedone

Oh sorry. What I believe the previous poster was suggesting is to take off the cooler from the card and replace the "TIM" on the gpu die to see if you get better temps.


----------



## Agiel

so basically chance the Cooling system of the entire card ... nope no affordable for me ...


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

I've done this on my pair of 660's usinkg PK-3, very simple...matter of fact its just a few phillips screws to take off the heatsink. Basic skills needed.


----------



## Agiel

and who is going to send me a new cooling system ? god ?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> and who is going to send me a new cooling system ? god ?


You don't need a new cooler. SImply take your graphics card apart, clean the gpu die with alcohol, then use your favorite quality paste and reassemble.

Take a look at this video:


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

^...That's how you will achieve stable lower temps, that is if you want to fix it yourself. The "point and click" solution, which not as effective, you can underclock...but obviously you lose peformance for stability.


----------



## Agiel

it's brand new man, what are the posibilities that the thermal paste is bad ?


----------



## Agiel

i dunno why is using so much Power 10~29%


----------



## BGaboo

solved


----------



## pyija

Hello!
I have OEM Asus 660 GTX (GK104) 3072MB (model number GTX660-3GD5-2DIS-DP).

I modded the bios with attached version of KGB and flashed it, but the result was "windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (code 43)".
Then I tried KGB version 0.6.2, no more error 43, but card still have stock voltages and clocks.
Also I can't overclock at all with stock or modded bios, stuck at 824MHz core, 1400MHz memory, 889MHz boost and 1.0120V VDDC, GPU-Z says PerfCap Reason: pwr.
Does anyone have solution to this problem?
Stock bios attached.

GK104_original.zip 120k .zip file


Edit: Oh, silly me. Turns out you have to set power limit manually (I used ASUS GPU Tweak).
Now boosting to 1,2Ghz nicely.


----------



## Agiel

1152 CUDA ? thats not a 660 ... sounds like a 760 for the CUDAS mine and all others 660 i have seen have 960 CUDA and those card specs are really weird


----------



## pyija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> 1152 CUDA ? thats not a 660 ... sounds like a 760 for the CUDAS mine and all others 660 i have seen have 960 CUDA and those card specs are really weird


This is that weird OEM Asus GTX660 with underclocked and cut-down GK104. Here's some specs from Tom's hardware:


----------



## Agiel

woaah so weird !! how it performs ?


----------



## NotSoOldGuy

So i tried to unlock the bios on my 1.5GB OEM 660 with the instructions on the first post and it can not open my bios file. Is there an update for this? From what I have seen trying to google this, the 1.5GB OEM cards are "different" when it comes to the bios?


----------



## NotSoOldGuy

My fault on being a noob, I forgot to use the actual name of my bios file.


----------



## Bladesy

Hello, I'm new to this forum, and I'm very interested in overclocking my 2GB EVGA GTX 660 SC - but I'm not sure about the BIOS modding.
Is it still useable or safe after all this time?
Does it work for every non-TI 660?
I've attached my GPU specs, incase anyone spots an issue with my card.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bladesy

I ended up not waiting before I flashed my card - and I think it worked, because I could ramp the fan speed over 80%.
However, I don't know where to find the voltage that my card is running at, and the last time I tried Nvidia Hair, it crashed.
Is this just the demo's problem, or have I messed up?


----------



## Bladesy

Sorry to be posting so much in this thread, but now I tried another benchmark and got an OpenGl error saying "TDR detected", which apparently means that the workload on the GPU is too much.
Any ideas what to do?
Has anyone else ever got this before?


----------



## Coldstream

Hope some people are still active in this thread?
Only recently came back to PC while i quit around ~6 years ago.
Got myself a second hand pc which came with the MSI GTX660 2G/OC http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b342/msi-gtx-660-twin-frozr-iii-oc.html <-- this one.
I see people all over in this thread who can overclock it quite sweet, however when i unlock the bios and get the mV a bit up then no matter what i do it gets unstable. Even just not using AB with the bios unlocked cause crashes.
Am i doing something wrong, or what might be causing this?


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldstream*
> 
> Hope some people are still active in this thread?
> Only recently came back to PC while i quit around ~6 years ago.
> Got myself a second hand pc which came with the MSI GTX660 2G/OC http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b342/msi-gtx-660-twin-frozr-iii-oc.html <-- this one.
> I see people all over in this thread who can overclock it quite sweet, however when i unlock the bios and get the mV a bit up then no matter what i do it gets unstable. Even just not using AB with the bios unlocked cause crashes.
> Am i doing something wrong, or what might be causing this?


i have heard that MSI 660 oc like beasts ... without toching voltages i duuno coz i don't own any MSI 660, i got a EVGA 660 SC OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bladesy*
> 
> Sorry to be posting so much in this thread, but now I tried another benchmark and got an OpenGl error saying "TDR detected", which apparently means that the workload on the GPU is too much.
> Any ideas what to do?
> Has anyone else ever got this before?


that card oc very limited and some apps crash others not, i recommend you to leave as it is, it come pre-oc so don't go beyond that i have tried 100 ways and always have some prob here and there ...


----------



## Bladesy

Well, over the past few days I've found that if the card gets unstable - the voltage is just too high.
And the worst part is, you can't limit it with MSI afterburner or precision x - it just climbs up again.
The only thing I've found that works is getting the stock BIOS, then altering it with Kepler Bios Tweaker, then flashing.
KGB must only unlock the voltage to its maximum - the tweaker can set the max voltage to be a bit lower than 1.212V, like 1.187V, or maybe 1.200V.
Anyone with an unstable card should just try different BIOS settings.
Regarding the 660 SC, it seems it is originally set to 1.150V, so setting it to 1.750V or 1.870 should be fine. I believe my card got unstable at 1.200V, let alone the 1.212V that KGB forced on it.


----------



## Agiel

i havent found a "100%" stable most of the time i have to go back to stock so i get tired and leave it as it is


----------



## NotSoOldGuy

I tried using NVflash as the first post instructed and the on-line bios creator, neither one worked with my OEM Dell (Nvidia made) 1.5GB GTX 660.


----------



## VS88

Hello.
I have had MSI GTX660 2GB OC-single fan, for almost 3 years now. Lately, it gets hot very quickly. In-game, it gets cca 70-80 degrees in no time. I remember having it more steady temperature rise. Could it be that thermal paste got worse? Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Agiel

i bet it has ... clean the card and the heatsinks and apply new thermal paste, but before that, remove the older one (if still alive) and then reaplly the new one ...


----------



## VS88

@Agiel You were right. Thermal compound was totally hard, there must have been minimal contact between fan and gpu. But I put S3 on it with Noctua fan, and it is same or cooler but no noise!


----------



## Agiel

still hot ?


----------



## VS88

Not as hot as completely passive, when it hit 94 degrees.


----------



## Agiel

wow !! 94!!! and ur ambient temp is ?? mine is 31 ~ 33, and at gaming the most i have seen its a 90C peak ... it about 78 ~ 83 C so ur really hot !! is your cae well ventilated ??


----------



## VS88

Idle also 35. I know, but it does not go to 90 now, when noctua is blowing some air on it. It is OK now


----------



## Killgore25

Can anyone tell me how to REVERSE this? I did the steps with Nvflash and all.. and now my graphics card isn't really working. I can't load any games or anything. GPU-Z still detects it but GPU clock is all blank or at 0. Does anyone know how I can reverse these effects so that I can perhaps.... fix my gpu?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Afternoon all, been a reader for a long while and first time post.

Recently passed some old tech on to my lil bro along with a EVGA GTX 660 as i've stepped up to the 960.

Managed to get the 660 beast Boosting to 1280 @ 69c on the new Batman game along with Fire-Strike .

Score 5108 in Fire-Strike Pre Windows 10 and 5139 with Win10









I believe i have mem running at +495 and GPU at +125 for every day use with a one notch bump on voltage. With Fire-strike score it was bumped up to +139 with some voltage to boot.

Missing the card now but hopefully will serve my bro well till he can buy his first GPU, although a refurb h55 and NZXT gpu bracket is on its way to keep the noise down


----------



## Superdarkpit

I'm trying to mod the BIOS but I keep getting a Bad Checksum on step 3.


----------



## naps1saps

I can't seem to get this to work. I modify the voltage to the 1.21 and games crash within seconds @ stock speeds. What am I doing wrong? Even at stock voltage I can only get +30 on the gpu before it causes havoc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Attached are 2 cards both same brand but different heatsink "types" and have different stock speeds.

660goodbackup.zip 57k .zip file


660cheapbackup.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Agiel

i cant seem to oc my EVGA too well very unstable


----------



## MetalG

Hello,

I just destroyed my video cards (SLI).. i applied al the steps given in the explanation, but after rebooting the system i get a blue screen (on windows 8.1). with one 660 iam able to get in the safe mode of windows. The other one is giving artefacts and will hang at boot time also with blue screen.
I have a backup of the original BIOS files, but can't apply them in windows safe mode, i think cuz the nvidia driver isnt started.

I applied the BIOS with SLI enables with both cards, i think maybe the SLI setting was corrupting the BIOS flash.

Can plz somebody help me figure this out ?


----------



## MetalG

Okay, fixed one card after reinstalling the driver and applying the BIOS backup.. one left,


----------



## MetalG

Can't get the other card working, i think i found a reason for this problem. both of my cards have a different (default stock )bios version.
First card: 80.06.28.00.60
Second card: 80.06.58.00.60

In the tutorial i backuped one bios version of first card. (by GPU-Z) this one i edited as the manual says and uploaded it to both cards.
So, I downgraded the bios version of the second card.
I downloaded the proper version of the bios form this link:

But if i try to nvflash it, it will give me following error:









*error - A newer version of NVFLASH is required*

So iam realy stuck now, any help will be appreciated.









thx!


----------



## sparxiky

Nevermind fixed my problem ! I got able to download to right rom and flash it back !


----------



## CS14

Any of you voltage modders able to help me answer:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570716/could-i-oc-any-further-safely/0_20


----------



## Blinky7

Hello guys.
In a few hours, a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC 2gb will come into my hands, and obviously I want to get it to run to the limit.
Reading the first post I saw there is bios modding that allows power target up to 170%. Is that really true and works on all cards?
I am asking becaue I used to have a GTX 660 ti and in those cards going past 120% really demanded a hardmod (solder on a couple resistors) even though with software mod you supposedly could get this higher.

Is the non-TI different and you can really get rid of the power limit through software/bios mod?


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Hello guys.
> In a few hours, a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC 2gb will come into my hands, and obviously I want to get it to run to the limit.
> Reading the first post I saw there is bios modding that allows power target up to 170%. Is that really true and works on all cards?
> I am asking becaue I used to have a GTX 660 ti and in those cards going past 120% really demanded a hardmod (solder on a couple resistors) even though with software mod you supposedly could get this higher.
> 
> Is the non-TI different and you can really get rid of the power limit through software/bios mod?


I'm running the same card at 1.212v and was able to OC a bit further.


----------



## Blinky7

This gigabyte card has very strict power limit...
The card boosts to 1136 at stock settings and it cant even sustain this clock for more than 5 minutes in Heaven...
Moreover whatever I have tried to up the limit has not worked. Bios editing only resulted in gpuz showing the difference (as in showing 80% TDP when it was 100% before) but in practise the card stil throttles at the same frequences...
The power slider in afterburner seems pretty useless too be it 110% at stock or 150% modded...
I just cant get past the power limit without hardmod it seems


----------



## gan0n

Can You Upload a Gigabyte 660oc 2gb mod. BIOS pleace stable Version. My card Frezze in New driver


----------



## gan0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I'm running the same card at 1.212v and was able to OC a bit further.


Upload BIOS please for Hynix ram


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> Can You Upload a Gigabyte 660oc 2gb mod. BIOS pleace stable Version. My card Frezze in New driver


I unfortunately do not have the BIOS on my desktop, it's on my card. I cannot recall who but someone who was active on this thread did the BIOS for me. Plus it's dependent on what your card can handle stable. Some can handle higher clocks, some cannot. For me it's like 99.9% stable. For the most part there are no issues, other times I very rarely get the display driver has stopped working issue.


----------



## gan0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I unfortunately do not have the BIOS on my desktop, it's on my card. I cannot recall who but someone who was active on this thread did the BIOS for me. Plus it's dependent on what your card can handle stable. Some can handle higher clocks, some cannot. For me it's like 99.9% stable. For the most part there are no issues, other times I very rarely get the display driver has stopped working issue.


Run You card with New driver? Tdr Bug is Vortages... Erro?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> I unfortunately do not have the BIOS on my desktop, it's on my card. I cannot recall who but someone who was active on this thread did the BIOS for me. Plus it's dependent on what your card can handle stable. Some can handle higher clocks, some cannot. For me it's like 99.9% stable. For the most part there are no issues, other times I very rarely get the display driver has stopped working issue.


Open up gpu-z, where it says "BIOS Version" there's a box next to it with your bios version. Right after that is a small square with an arrow coming out of it. Click on that and you can save your bios currently on your card. Then simply attach that bios to your post.

Which graphic card are you using? (specific brand/model)


----------



## CS14

Here's the BIOS I use currently. I run a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC edition.

GK106.zip 123k .zip file

Core/Boost 1202, Memory 1502, vCore 1.212


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Here's the BIOS I use currently. I run a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC edition.
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> Core/Boost 1202, Memory 1502, vCore 1.212


OH nice, that's the same one in my sons rig. Gonna have to try and flash that one.


----------



## dman811

Make sure you both have the same type of memory on your cards.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> OH nice, that's the same one in my sons rig. Gonna have to try and flash that one.


Hope it works out for you. I would think it would be stable, not as high as I've seen some other people's OCs


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make sure you both have the same type of memory on your cards.


ok thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Hope it works out for you. I would think it would be stable, not as high as I've seen some other people's OCs


Your card have elpidia memory?

This is the one you have correct? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125443

I know the last time I tried this the bios editor was not working correctly on my system. Dont know if it was a windows 8.1 thing or what.


----------



## dman811

He might not have the same memory on his card even if it is the same one you have. For example, one of my 970s has Samsung memory, the other, which is the exact same card, model number and all, has elpida nemory.


----------



## Blinky7

the power limit in my gigabyte 660 oc is ridiculous really.
by using the 110% alowed by stock (cant find a way to meaningfully apply more)
the card cant even keep its clocks in heaven with 1.15v on the core and drops to 1.125 v... this is nutz, I wonder how you people use 1.212v when even going lower than stock voltage is not enough to keep a clock like 1136mhz...

what am I doing wrong here?

Tried to change the powe limit in bios but to no result...


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He might not have the same memory on his card even if it is the same one you have. For example, one of my 970s has Samsung memory, the other, which is the exact same card, model number and all, has elpida nemory.


This. My card has Samsung memory.


----------



## sinnedone

Could someone mod my BIOS? I've attached it to this post. Thanks in advance.









GK106.zip 122k .zip file


I tried to mod my own bios but kept getting errors with the tools.







My cart is the gigabyte oc model found HERE and it has Elpidia memory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> This. My card has Samsung memory.


Thank you for the response


----------



## voxson5

Hi all,

Not sure if this thread is still active all all - would appreciate help with my Asus 660's (non-ti, Direct CU2).

I have tried the BIOS's provided by modders for people with what _should_ be the same make & model, however I am unable to flash to my cards because of an "incorrect PCI address".


Yes, I did disable SLI before flashing - the error appears to be in relation to different card aspects (as all ASUS 660gtx DCU2'S are not equal?)

I have also trying to simply replicate the modified BIOS values in the windows version of KBT, and can flash my own modified BIOS; to poor effect.

I do manage to unlock 1.21v; and can verify via GPU-Z; however if trying to overclock past my original BIOS stable settings (1140/6600) the drivers crash out (355.82). The stable stock OC is gained with ASUS GPU Tweak or Afterburner.

I have attempted to set 'floating' variables for voltage (as per standard bios) and fixed at 1.21v; played about with the settings in thermal limits, clock tables, max boost rates etc - always coming to the same result.

Playing with Afterburner I have tried with voltage levels, core, mem, forcing set voltage etc. So far my bumbling has not produced much except a lot of wasted time.

Additionally, if pushing past the 'stock BIOS oc' I get what I can only assume is thermal or voltage throttling? - NvHair demo @ 1220/6000 will go from ~63fps to ~48 & lower (and then the drivers may die which kills the OC), dropping back to 1140/6000 goes to ~57fps (which is what I get on stock BIOS.

I have tried clean install of drivers from nvidia, and clean install through safe mode.

I've no money for an updated GFX card due to everything going to a house deposit - If anyone can provide some assistance it would be greatly appreciated!

voxsonGK106.zip 122k .zip file


edit:
FX-6300 @ 4.4
Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
650w Gold 80% PSU


----------



## gan0n

N660O2V3.zip 122k .zip file

ohhh yes pls mode Gigabyte 660 oc Hynix ram... bios

Please Please Please
push <3


----------



## gan0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Here's the BIOS I use currently. I run a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC edition.
> 
> GK106.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> Core/Boost 1202, Memory 1502, vCore 1.212


you bios ist nice !!! can you mod for Hynix ram? please

:-(

Gigabyte.GTX660.zip 122k .zip file


and why is on techpowerup.com
in bios info
Memory Support GDDR5, Hynix GDDR5, Samsung can i update you bios oin Hynix ?


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gan0n*
> 
> you bios ist nice !!! can you mod for Hynix ram? please
> 
> :-(
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX660.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> and why is on techpowerup.com
> in bios info
> Memory Support GDDR5, Hynix GDDR5, Samsung can i update you bios oin Hynix ?


I have no idea how to. Another member that was active on this thread did it for me. I'd help if I could.


----------



## terranrus64

I have a MSI GTX 660 Gaming gpu: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2431/msi-gtx-660-gaming.html

I have followed the instructions in this forum for unlocking my bios which I saved from GPUZ however I keep getting this message:

Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

This is puzzling. Can anyone help me out? The full message in the cmd is as followed:

BIOS start found 0600
BIOS end found f5ff
Checksum: Good! 5d
Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0
Found power offsets 84fa
Found fan offsets 858c
Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.


----------



## voxson5

I believe that the result you get is due to a newer bios? not sure.

Make a backup of your own bios! Put it on a flash drive or a CD.

In any case you can use a more recent kepler bios tweaker (search this thread or general google) to modify your bios, or just search this tread for a pre-modified bios.
You can use alternative vendors bios, however for simplicity I would stick to your own brand.

When you come to flash the bios, you may find another error (PCI subsystem mismatch). You can overwrite the error with the "-6" flag on nvflash.exe.

If in doubt, do some research; there is a lot of information out there but you may need to dig since 660's are long in the tooth


----------



## Subzero11

thanks


----------



## bostonrake

Hello,
I'm new to overclocking GPUs. I have overclcocked CPUs before, but it has been several years.

Anyway, I have a Gigabyte GTX 660 and I'm interested in overclocking it to see if I get any positive results in Project Cars. Perhaps I will be able to increase some detail or maybe my FPS will increase.

I found this thread and it seems simple enough. Are the instructions in the first post all that is needed, or is that just what you do that will then allow you to overclock? In other words, does increases the voltage alone make it overclocked or is there more for me to do once the voltage is increased?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## voxson5

The premise of the overclock within this thread to to modify the video card bios to allow for a higher than factory specified voltage, and a higher thermal value.

So there are a few parts in the whole process:
1 - Use GPU-Z to put a copy of your card's bios on physical media (HDD, usb etc)
2 - Use KPT (Kepler BIOS tweaker) to unlock the bios
2A - KBT on the page 1 may not work; there are links to newer versions in the tread; or just google it
2B - Alternatively, find an already modified BIOS in this thread (you can use non Gigabyte BIOS on your card, sometimes it causes some problems)
3 - use NVFLASH.EXE to flash the modified BIOS into your video card
4 - Use MSI Afterburner/GPU-Z etc and Nvidea Hair demo to check that while under load; your card is getting 1.21 volts (Modified BIOS works as intended)
5 - Use MSI Afterburner etc to increase your GPU core speed and memory speed until there are video driver fails, crashes, or artefacts on screen while GPU is under load (Nvidea hair demo, game, 3dmark etc). Then back up a bit and test again.

Try searching this thread for your "gigabyte" and have a look at some of the responses - there is a lot of information in here.
Also make sure it is a non-ti







and back up your original before you try.

If you get a black screen when flashing the bios just wait for a while and the picture should come back on (if you have 2 cards you can just swap the monitor input over).

Everyone's card is different. My ASUS 660's can only get to 1254 core / 6800 without failures (although at higher speeds I can play various games for minutes up to hours before the fail....)


----------



## terranrus64

Hey voxson5,

Thank you very much, it appears you were right. I have the latest bios for my MSI N660 GAMING 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 660 GAMING) which is MSINV287MS.2H0 .

i noticed that Yungbenny911 the thread starter has a similar MSI N660-2GD5/OC and his bios MSINV287MH.200

It is apparent he has an older bios than I do but our gpus seem to be the same or quite similar. Can I used his unlocked bios that he has provided in this thread?


----------



## Peanuts4

Any of you playing heroes of the storm? My buddy has a gtx 660 and keeps getting that windows resources message about turning down settings. Hots isn't that demanding of a game but that message is annoying. Any drivers to avoid this?


----------



## prznar1

Guys, anyone can tell me what kind of vrm cooler is on standard gtx 660 from palit?
http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2018
Is the vrm cooler separate from main core cooler, or it creates single heatsink. Thx in advance.


----------



## telefaks

Hey!

I just overclocked my GPU, I did everything right but something went wrong. When I play a game it randomly shows me black screen and I need to restart my computer. How I can get back to my old version of bios? Regards


----------



## voxson5

Telefaks - Did you make a backup of your BIOS? Just flash the backup onto your card.

If you didn;t - try downloading the appropriate BIOS from your manufacturers web site.

terranrus64 - You can certainly try; Just remember to make backups before you flash!

If in doubt read throught this thread, or even do a search for your issues or maufacturer. Good information still in here.


----------



## terranrus64

Hey voxson5,

I realized Yungbenny911 seemed to have a MSI 660 Twin Frozr III OC gpu ( https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html), which though very similar to my MSI 660 Gaming gpu (https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145580/msi-gtx660-2048-130805.html) they each used a different bios.

His bios version was 80.06.10.00.15 while mine was 80.06.58.00.4C. I decided not to use his bios but to stick with mine. I would strongly suggest to others to use your own card's bios and not to blindly use a bios that is not specific to your card in order to avoid any possible complication.

I was not having any luck using KGB (Kepler Golden Bios) as I kept getting the following message " Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets." so I used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 and NvFlash 5.165. These worked for me.

I spent days reading over many posts in this thread and others and I must personally give a shout out to djthrottleboi and jason387 as their helping others was a BIG help to me, especially with regards to eliminating throttling through setting good power targets. I currently use 225000 mW throughout my power table and has completely eliminated throttling for me.

My current overclock is a stable 1215 Mhz for my TDP Base Clock and Boost Limit and 1602 Mhz on my memory clock using 1212.5 mV, coming from a max overclock of 1093/1502 on core clock/memory clock on my original bios using the MSI Gaming App.

I have tried going up to 1228 Mhz when overclocking my core clock but on my 4th loop on the Heaven Benchmark it would freeze momentarily and then resume at full speed as if nothing had happened. This would also happen in games however, where the screen would freeze, the music would play but I had no in game movement or control and i would have to go to task manager then go back into the game and i would resume normally. This happened sporadically, so I decided against keeping 1228 Mhz core clock.

I must confess I am jealous of some the higher overclocks I see posted I would love to get 1300 or even 1280 but alas it seems I must remain content with my humble 1215 Mhz overclock!

There is one thing that puzzles me however. I have an ASUS H61M-A/USB3 motherboard and an intel i3-3240 but GPU-Z says that I have a PCI Express 2.0 x16 @ 16 x 2 Bus interface on my motherboard but documentation online and in my mobo manual says its PCI -Express 3.0. My bios is up to date so I do not know why GPU-Z would be saying I have PCI-Express 2.0.

Does anyone know if PCI-Express 2.0 can limit a gpu overclock?

Here is my 3D Mark Firestrike results for anyone who is interested:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8804105

Firestrike1.1results.jpg 411k .jpg file


----------



## terranrus64

Hey voxson5,

I realized Yungbenny911 seemed to have a MSI 660 Twin Frozr III OC gpu ( https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/126373/msi-gtx660-2048-120823.html), which though very similar to my MSI 660 Gaming gpu (https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145580/msi-gtx660-2048-130805.html) they each used a different bios.

His bios version was 80.06.10.00.15 while mine was 80.06.58.00.4C. I decided not to use his bios but to stick with mine. I would strongly suggest to others to use your own card's bios and not to blindly use a bios that is not specific to your card in order to avoid any possible complication.

I was not having any luck using KGB (Kepler Golden Bios) as I kept getting the following message " Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets." so I used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 and NvFlash 5.165. These worked for me.

I spent days reading over many posts in this thread and others and I must personally give a shout out to djthrottleboi and jason387 as their helping others was a BIG help to me, especially with regards to eliminating throttling through setting good power targets. I currently use 225000 mW throughout my power table and has completely eliminated throttling for me.

My current overclock is a stable 1215 Mhz for my TDP Base Clock and Boost Limit and 1602 Mhz on my memory clock using 1212.5 mV, coming from a max overclock of 1093/1502 on core clock/memory clock on my original bios using the MSI Gaming App.

I have tried going up to 1228 Mhz when overclocking my core clock but on my 4th loop on the Heaven Benchmark it would freeze momentarily and then resume at full speed as if nothing had happened. This would also happen in games however, where the screen would freeze, the music would play but I had no in game movement or control and i would have to go to task manager then go back into the game and i would resume normally. This happened sporadically, so I decided against keeping 1228 Mhz core clock.

I must confess I am jealous of some the higher overclocks I see posted I would love to get 1300 or even 1280 but alas it seems I must remain content with my humble 1215 Mhz overclock!

There is one thing that puzzles me however. I have an ASUS H61M-A/USB3 motherboard and an intel i3-3240 but GPU-Z says that I have a PCI Express 2.0 x16 @ 16 x 2 Bus interface on my motherboard but documentation online and in my mobo manual says its PCI -Express 3.0. My bios is up to date so I do not know why GPU-Z would be saying I have PCI-Express 2.0.

Does anyone know if PCI-Express 2.0 can limit a gpu overclock?

Here is my 3D Mark Firestrike results for anyone who is interested:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8804105


----------



## prznar1

So i bought GTX 660 from palit and can confirm to myself that vrm heatsink is separated from main core heatsink







hope it will keep vrms cool when ill put a GPU core water block, and take out the air cooler.


----------



## Ephixi4

Hey guys, anyone will be willing to mod my bios?

660.zip 56k .zip file


I have ASUS 660 DirectCU II.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RockeyDA

HALP!!!! i was trying to get a EVGA GTX 660 to overclock without the throttling it dose, but no luck, even with this from start i get an error, update gpu-z still get it, cant make my backup to mod it to begin with.


also i just realized i might not belong here, gpu-z sais i got a 660 super clock, i just got this card off ebay and it said it was a regular 660.
if you guys do help me out and i cant sucsesfully overclock this card, i on cheeply making a awesome cooling system for it.


my fan/air flow director is a gtx650-ti boost cooling system -heatsink. and these awesome vapor chamber heatsinks fit inside the plastic gpu case with no cutting, on top of that because there made for some odd rack mount sever case there 25$
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00497Y49S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00
thats what i got and there apparently out of stock.


----------



## RockeyDA

UPDATE: i tried playing arround with nv flash and got it! i love DOS and felt right at home using this


***EDIT*** sucsesfully modded bios of EVGA 660... unlocked 1.212 volts.... now without even overclocking i crash on the rock pool portion of the phys-x flex demo....
re uploaded old bios and its back to stable, gonna play around, maby i need to overclock to gain stability at that voltage.
i wish the kgb was more in depth and allowed me to control stuff like fan curves and core clocks so when i found the right stable numbers i could make the card automatically do it, no software.

thats right, i stress out all cards that support cuda 3.0 with the flex demo.

*EDIT* Underclocked boy 50mhz made stable... dropped max voltage to 1.200 and stable at stock. still crashes at +50mhz Stable +100 Crash. just like no mod at all, i think my voltage might be to high for the card.


----------



## RockeyDA

ok i give up, rasing my voltage is hurting my ability to overclock and i only can get up to +70mhz out of this card. i was hopeing cooling with ice water might help, all it did was give me a achievement for running my core under 10C
well guss im gonna keep the modded bios because i at least get better fan control, but as far as overclocking goes i give it. overvolting made things worse some how.


----------



## voxson5

I feel your pain. I don't know if it was a driver update, or bad luck or what; but my ASUS 660's will now not clock higher than 1202 on core, I was doing ok on 1267 previously.

Still, this is from a stock bios limit of 1140, so it is not a loss - just not as good as I expected or what others have managed.

Have you seen what the output of the card is with a monitor like afterburner? GPU-Z & HWMonitor do not show me the proper boost clocks.


----------



## MillerLite1314

What's up everyone. Finally pulled my rig out of storage after 8 months. Luckily it was in New Mexico so the dry heat kept her real pretty. Now Windows 10 is being a ***** with my 2x660's. Anyone having the same issues?

Edit:
Let me elaborate a bit. Runs flawless with single GTX 660 installed but as soon as I plug in number two and slap a bridge on everything goes to hell. My display goes into standby mode and won't do anything else.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> What's up everyone. Finally pulled my rig out of storage after 8 months. Luckily it was in New Mexico so the dry heat kept her real pretty. Now Windows 10 is being a ***** with my 2x660's. Anyone having the same issues?
> 
> Edit:
> Let me elaborate a bit. Runs flawless with single GTX 660 installed but as soon as I plug in number two and slap a bridge on everything goes to hell. My display goes into standby mode and won't do anything else.


Have you tried swapping the cards over?

Sounds like a issue either with the second card or the second PCIe slot - Could also be power related; are you using the same PSU? Do you have an alternative to try?

Tried without the SLI bridge?

Good luck


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Have you tried swapping the cards over?
> 
> Sounds like a issue either with the second card or the second PCIe slot - Could also be power related; are you using the same PSU? Do you have an alternative to try?
> 
> Tried without the SLI bridge?
> 
> Good luck


Got her running in between grading exams. I finally did something along the lines of what you said. Both my pcie slots were showing up loaded with a gpu in each. I made sure everything was up to date. Uninstalled my intel hd driver and then immediately disabled intel hd graphics after reboot. Unplugged SLI and then tested both cards individually through benchmarks. Then tested each card in each slot with alternating between both power supply cables and then finally hooked both back up and bridged them and everything was dandy. Ran a few benchmarks with SLI enabled and everything was performing same as before I packed it up. Oh I cleared CMOS a few times in between flipping and testing cards as well. Interesting to note the Dr. DebuG on my extreme6 would throw an IDE error code whenever I had problems booting up. Nothing of the sort now.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

I've heard massive issues with Win10 and SLi. Patches have come out but still a lot of people not upgrading to 10 until SLi is 100% sorted


----------



## michox

Hey guys i have a little Problem... I flashed my BIOS. everything was fine. after reset ii would show me the error that a PCIe Power cable is missing. Of course it is in.
With a second PCIe Card i managed to install another BIOS.
My biggest Problem is that i have ELPIDA chips, and i could only find MSI bios with Elpida support, but it wouldnt flash due to not matching subsystem ID.
My ID is (10DE.0995)
atm i installed a NVIDIA BIOS but still same error...
If someone could upload a working GTX 660OC 2GB Gigabyte BIOS or tell me wich one i should flash that would be so great


----------



## zokigrujic

I also have Gigabyte GTX660OC 2GB with Hynix memory . When card is running on stock OC 1033/1097(turbo) values, i have, while playing games, random crashes to desktop with "display driver stopped resonding". When, with MSI Afterburner, I underclock card to GTX660 non OC version values, 980/1033, everything is working fine. This is what I need: To customize card bios, if someone can explain me or do it and send me moded bios with chip values set to 980/1033 only. My default bios is in attachment.

GV-N660OC-2GD.zip 121k .zip file


UPDATE:
I have managed to tweak my BIOS with Kepler Bios Tweaker, so its stable now. Running on stock 1033/1097 values and stock voltage.


----------



## Cyrious

Is this thread still alive?

I bumped my GTX 460 for a GTX 660, and I must say its nice. Superior performance for less power draw, and i got the card as a freebie to boot.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still alive?
> 
> I bumped my GTX 460 for a GTX 660, and I must say its nice. Superior performance for less power draw, and i got the card as a freebie to boot.


im still here and i never got more than a +50mhz clock out of my gpu and still have it be stable.

so not really worth the OC


----------



## Jivix

I'm trying to flash my Nvidia GTX 660, but running into a few problems that I need help with. This is the card I am working with:



Unfortunately, when I try to run the version of KGB that is included in the op's guide, it says it cannot detect the voltage offsets. Since I want to increase the values in the power table and boost the voltage offsets, this is sort of a problem (and I'm afraid of it damaging a bios file it can't read fully).

I tried Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.26 and 1.27, and both seemed to work fine for my bios. That is, until I went and tried to run nvflash with my modded bios file. This is what I get with all the versions of nvflash that I have tried:



I assume something is wrong with KGB editing my modded bios, or that Nvidia has done something underhanded to limit my card excessively. Running just about any 3D application makes my card immediately hit a very low TDP wall they set up. Seeing as the card only runs at 60C when at full load, I think I have a lot of headroom to expand.

Can any of you help me with this?


----------



## Dexter2016

Hi guys!
Please help unlock the BIOS on the video card ASUS asus gtx660-dc2-2gd5 I tried to do everything as it is written on the instructions but always an error could not find voltage offsets.
It would be desirable to unlock as there is written: BIOS modding increases your GPU's voltage from 1.175mv to 1.212mv, giving you more overclocking headroom. It increases your TDP (maximum board power) to 170% MAX, and it also increases your Fan speed from 80% MAX to 100% MAX .. thank.


----------



## mrakky

who has experience with MSI Twin Frozer fans, just do not work while in afterburer not raise spinning at 88%, if there is a kind of solution for fix this?

I tried the original, mod oc bios and the last one is MSI released, but nothing helps, now I have the last not modified bios and still the same screen situation, working only after 88%.

It happens to the MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozer OC GPU

TNX for HELP!!!











Capture.JPG 62k .JPG file


----------



## crazycajun85

hi guys, im new on this forum, i want ask a little question, i have 2 gigabyte gtx 660 oc 2gb, the first have samsung ram (samsung bios), second have ELPIDA ram (elpida bios), i cant flash elpidia bios or manage setting, why i cant find the elpida bios from manufacturing site? i can flash SAMSUNG bios on ELPIDA vga?


----------



## ruha9005

Hi all. I have one serious problem with my MSI N660 Gaming 2GD5/OC. When I start any game, after about a minute system freezes (in my experience it happens when temperature reached 50 on the graphics card). After computer restarts, signal does not go to the monitor. We have to turn off the computer, wait 10 minutes and then turn on. In normal operation on a computer that does not happen (when watching movies, surfing the Internet, etc). At the touch of a graphics card barely heats up. Thermal Grease changed. Reflash the firmware on various. No effect. I Thought NiBiTor use to experiment with the temperature, but it does not support GTX6hh and higher. Sorry for my Google translated russian..


----------



## VS88

Maybe the heatsink is not seated properly, and thats why the card is not hot to touch. The heat does not go to heatsink at all.


----------



## ruha9005

No. When I inflicted thermal grease , I was convinced that it was applied correctly. but I'll try to do it again


----------



## awkwardstevie

do we have any good modern drivers for our gtx660 or should i stay with 353.38 ?
windows 8.1


----------



## AndrejusD

Hello everybody.
With this mod I cannot OC my video card even a little so would like to roll back old bios.
What should I write in the last command:
"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom"
when flashing original. Or no numbers ( -4 -5 -6) ?

EDIT: Should be "Nvflash 660.rom" where 660.rom is your original rom saved before.


----------



## mrakky

ir is good score for msi gtx 660 + i5 2500 non k?
after 1215mhz his crashing.


----------



## VS88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrakky*
> 
> ir is good score for msi gtx 660 + i5 2500 non k?
> after 1215mhz his crashing.


Yes, it is


----------



## VeauX

--DUPLICATE--


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruha9005*
> 
> Hi all. I have one serious problem with my MSI N660 Gaming 2GD5/OC. When I start any game, after about a minute system freezes (in my experience it happens when temperature reached 50 on the graphics card). After computer restarts, signal does not go to the monitor. We have to turn off the computer, wait 10 minutes and then turn on. In normal operation on a computer that does not happen (when watching movies, surfing the Internet, etc). At the touch of a graphics card barely heats up. Thermal Grease changed. Reflash the firmware on various. No effect. I Thought NiBiTor use to experiment with the temperature, but it does not support GTX6hh and higher. Sorry for my Google translated russian..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruha9005*
> 
> No. When I inflicted thermal grease , I was convinced that it was applied correctly. but I'll try to do it again


Looks like a power delivery issue to me. Lets go fro mthe basics:
- what is your PSU Band / wattage / serial num? Single rail? multi rail?
- sorry for that question but, did your connect the PCI Express cable (6pins) from the PSU to the card?

Then, to discard anything, else, you should download a burn in program like OCCT and do a CPU BURN IN test which will stress CPU and memory.


----------



## ruha9005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeauX*
> 
> Looks like a power delivery issue to me. Lets go fro mthe basics:
> - what is your PSU Band / wattage / serial num? Single rail? multi rail?
> - sorry for that question but, did your connect the PCI Express cable (6pins) from the PSU to the card?
> 
> Then, to discard anything, else, you should download a burn in program like OCCT and do a CPU BURN IN test which will stress CPU and memory.


I already tested card in another PC with MSI Gaming Mainboard and 600W Power Unit. About your second question...I would like to imagine that 6-pin cable is not connected and I would say "- YESSSS!! It works!!11" after I connect it. But no.
I think that some part of card is broken. It may be temperature sensor, or resistor, or etc..
I already tested my CPU (i7 870) and memory (ddr3). They works stable. And as I said, videocard shutdowns in 50-55° C.
I'm working on it because today in my country this videocard costs 2x expensive then when I bought it in 2013..


----------



## VeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruha9005*
> 
> I already tested card in another PC with MSI Gaming Mainboard and 600W Power Unit. About your second question...I would like to imagine that 6-pin cable is not connected and I would say "- YESSSS!! It works!!11" after I connect it. But no.
> I think that some part of card is broken. It may be temperature sensor, or resistor, or etc..
> I already tested my CPU (i7 870) and memory (ddr3). They works stable. And as I said, videocard shutdowns in 50-55° C.
> I'm working on it because today in my country this videocard costs 2x expensive then when I bought it in 2013..


that's so bad... the card looks defective. If it was a temperature issue, it would only throttle not shut down. Sorry Pal.


----------



## beninho97

Hi guys!

I'm soo new here. I did the bios unlock method from the first page and everything went good except my card crashes when I set the power limit between 100 and 170% without ANY oc. Tried with another kgb.cfg file with 1.2v and 150% power limit but with that my card wont go past 120% and 1175mhz on the core. My card is a Gainward gtx 660 golden sample. Any help would be appriciated







(sry for my bad english)


----------



## Commander26

according to my CMD prompt there are no voltage offsets on my card so it wont go any further


----------



## MOJ98

Can someone please edit my BIOS:

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145909/zotac-gtx660-2048-130423.html

to disable boost and have 1215Mhz as the only and default core clock when playing? (im pretty sure its the maximum stable OC i can reach because i can reach it by simply using Nvidia Inspector, and i get no problems unless i put it to 1228Mhz)

I have tried everything and also used one BIOS made for the exact same card and situation in this thread, but it simply doenst work, throttling happens doenst matter how much i change values on Kepler Bios Tweaker.


----------



## MOJ98

Thanks guys! I already did it, and now its amazing!!!

I searched a lot and found one BIOS made to disable throttling for "jason387", that has the same card as me (Zotac GTX 660 2Gb Synergy Edition).

I used it and it helped, but didn't stop throttling when playing at extremely intensive situations like maxing out games at 2720x1536p resolution.

Then i found on this topic "jason387" saying that despite being helped in reducing throttling, he discovered that some values also had to be altered in a certain way do disable ALL throttling, so i downloaded the BIOS he made with this aspect to another guy and just copied the power table values (but according to my Zotac, no just copying and pasting), and voila, zero throttling, 100% maximum clock 100% of the time, and with that i also achieved an even higher overclock of 1267.5Mhz and so far its perfectly stable in temperatures and im having zero crashes of artifacts.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## watever44

I have a EVGA GTX 660 that I purchased used for my HTPC.
Honestly, for most of my use I could have used the integrated gpu of the cpu but the card is good for the few times I play a game.

Since I am using it an HTPC, I would like to make the graphic card silent or really low rpm noise when it's on idle or playing movies.
Would it be possible for me to flash the bios and turn the fan off under a certain temperature ?


----------



## happyrichie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watever44*
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 660 that I purchased used for my HTPC.
> Honestly, for most of my use I could have used the integrated gpu of the cpu but the card is good for the few times I play a game.
> 
> Since I am using it an HTPC, I would like to make the graphic card silent or really low rpm noise when it's on idle or playing movies.
> Would it be possible for me to flash the bios and turn the fan off under a certain temperature ?


ive done the same, I took the fans of my gigabyte 660 oc but at idle in a fanless server it reached 90c @ 500 MHz and 50% power in afterburner, at that power draw it could only just manage youtube 1080p


----------



## albin29

I modded my bios on my msi gtx 660 and everything worked until i did a stress test with heaven benchmark and it seems that it is unstable and it crashes (display driver) i have tried re installing video drivers and that didnt work . so how do i fix this? or how do i go back to stock bios


----------



## Kaido

Hey Guys,

I need your help. I can't find a solution by myself.

I did everything exactly like it's pointed out and it really worked but the problem is now when I start any game it first works fine with good FPS like in the menu of HITMAN but when I start the mission it gives me good FPS but after some seconds the game freezes totally and only the sound remains!

I tried to lower the graphics but it didn't help, I also tried to roll back to my original Bios file but it doesn't work (or at least I don't know how to do it properly)

Also i often get this message after the crash: Nvidia kernel mode has stopped working and has been recovered

Please help me I'm frustrated :/

My card:

MSI GTX 660 2048 MB
(N660-2GD5/OC)


----------



## thutnmrd

Yo, fellas.
I don't really get it. I need your help. Just a bit. So I did this BIOS thing, and now my card runs at 1.212mv.
But I don't get what exactly do I need to do in MSI afterburner. Do I also need to increase power limit and core voltage in MSI Afterburner or I just need to increase memory and core clock?


----------



## MestasDeejay

i have the same question. any help?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albin29*
> 
> I modded my bios on my msi gtx 660 and everything worked until i did a stress test with heaven benchmark and it seems that it is unstable and it crashes (display driver) i have tried re installing video drivers and that didnt work . so how do i fix this? or how do i go back to stock bios


If you kept a backup of your cards original bios you just need to reflash over the modded one.

If you dont have your original you could try downloading an offical one from your cards manufacturer


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thutnmrd*
> 
> Yo, fellas.
> I don't really get it. I need your help. Just a bit. So I did this BIOS thing, and now my card runs at 1.212mv.
> But I don't get what exactly do I need to do in MSI afterburner. Do I also need to increase power limit and core voltage in MSI Afterburner or I just need to increase memory and core clock?


If you are at 1.21v just increase the core and memory clock, there can be issues if you change around the voltage/powerlimits in afterburner (because this has already been taken care of in the bios mod - normally).

Remember that every cars will OC differently, eg while OP got to 1293 core, my ASUS 660's only took 1254


----------



## broodjepure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaido*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need your help. I can't find a solution by myself.
> 
> I did everything exactly like it's pointed out and it really worked but the problem is now when I start any game it first works fine with good FPS like in the menu of HITMAN but when I start the mission it gives me good FPS but after some seconds the game freezes totally and only the sound remains!
> 
> I tried to lower the graphics but it didn't help, I also tried to roll back to my original Bios file but it doesn't work (or at least I don't know how to do it properly)
> 
> Also i often get this message after the crash: Nvidia kernel mode has stopped working and has been recovered
> 
> Please help me I'm frustrated :/
> 
> My card:
> 
> MSI GTX 660 2048 MB
> (N660-2GD5/OC)


Got the same problem dude, already found a fix?


----------



## DI3HARD139

I have the same issue. It's because you overclocked it a bit too much for your GPU to handle. Mine runs fine at 1228MHz @ 1.175v but if I bump it any higher then the crashes hit till I back it off some.


----------



## broodjepure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI3HARD139*
> 
> I have the same issue. It's because you overclocked it a bit too much for your GPU to handle. Mine runs fine at 1228MHz @ 1.175v but if I bump it any higher then the crashes hit till I back it off some.


thnx.
Im a bit new with this, how can i downclock?


----------



## MestasDeejay

with msi afterburner


----------



## broodjepure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MestasDeejay*
> 
> with msi afterburner


alright, download it but the problem is it doesn't detect my 660

what should i do? http://puu.sh/pAu8K/52448a6ef1.png


----------



## DI3HARD139

Reflash the factory bios and increase the base clock/boost clock gradually in the bios file. I did 10 MHz at a time and just kept re-flashing till the card hit that issue then backed it off about 20-30MHz. Then just drop the voltages till it becomes unstable to get the power consumption and thermals down.


----------



## voxson5

Have you guys tried using DDU and then reinstalling an older (known stable) driver?

Also try without any software overclocking and see if that clears things up


----------



## tps3443

This club brings back memories! I use to own a GTX 660 OEM. I had the core boosting in to the MID 1650's at times. I remember quite well, and it was faster than a GTX 770 lol.

I believe the exact overclock percentage was 90% overclock or something like that.. The default core on a 660 OEM was only 860Mhz or so I think. Anyways, hitting 1600 something Mhz on a video card like this was simply amazing!


----------



## KShion619

Sitting on a couple GTX 660 SC's from EVGA and have been messing with their BIOSes for a bit, question for you guys is, which entries on the power table apply to the PCI-E 6-Pin cable, and which apply to the PCI-E express connector itself? Trying to open the power limits a bit but not hurt my board any so I can tighten them after I find the proper speeds
It's a 8 Section Card if that helps any, 1x6pin PCIE connector
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146813/evga-gtx660-2048-130429 that's the BIOS matching this card


----------



## thehoss89

Hello,

I followed every step to the detail but am stuck at entering "kgb.exe 660.rom unlock". When I do this, cmd.exe says "'kgb.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."

Thanks!


----------



## thehoss89

Actually, I figured that one out. It was simply the nvflash folder opnening up to another nvflash folder. So the file literally did not exist in the first nvflash folder. FIxed.
However, it says I need a new version of nvflash. Where is this obtained?


----------



## Stephen88

Hi guys, I have recently get an Evga Gtx 660 FTW, I have see that vcore it's locked to 1.1650 about and on gpu-z perf cap show vre limit and some points of pwr limit. how can I unlock and what it's tha maximum safe value of vcore? Thanks


----------



## tetu

Updated, 2017-02-23 this is the bios I currently use, with great success, it was released by Gigabyte in 2017... it is UEFI. You can copy the settings directly to your own manufacturer bios, whether it is UEFI, or not:

Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.Working.zip 122k .zip file


660 OC stragglers, finally seeking to OC your cards or touch up your memory in that department... read this carefully! Ignore the first page of this massive thread, it is out of date, software and all. To make things simpler for you, so you don't have to search for hours and hours to acquire optimal settings! I have found the most effective 660 bios posted by Jason387. This is by far the most stable bios I could find for my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC. This was designed for a Zotac 660 GTX 2GB. These settings should work with most 660 (non ti's) out there with only minor changes necessary. I believe all cards have the same power table. _The only setting that I changed in Jasons bios was the P00 voltage... from a stock 862.5mv, to 1.150._ 1.150 appears to be quite stable, I'm using it now and this seems to be the best. I appeared to be crashing @ 862.6mv. I don't understand because there is no fluctuation below 1.212v in these gaming scenarios. (May be my onboard memory controller on my Xeon cpu overclocked) *Any voltage up to 1.212v* may be useful as well, & may help with throttling and stability issues (crashing.) Others reported increased clocks with this bios mod! I managed to squeeze ~1202 mhz, with NO THROTTLING! Better than any mod I could find. No matter what manufacturer card you use, just open two instances of Kelper Bios Editor 1.27 & copy this to your own bios.

660-225-GK106.zip 122k .zip file
 (Jason387's magic bios updated with higher 225000 TDP! & 1.150v)

I am getting 55 FPS in GTA 5; 40 FPS in Witcher 3; & 35 FPS in Watch Dogs 2, on my 9 year old (P45) Asus P5Q Pro motherboard, modded with a Xeon 5460 running @ 4.131 Ghz & 8 gigs of Gskill DDR2 6400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Download this and have a look at my bios.
> 
> working4.zip 58k .zip file


Tools you need,

*Latest NVflash Link* You can simply drag and drop the rom over the executable to save some time! Reboot to test your results!
*Download Kelper Bios Tweaker 1.27! Link* (If you like, you can more about this program here)
*Download GPU-Z Link*

Save a copy of your current bios with GPU-Z. If you have an issue with Windows / driver detecting your new bios / card, try "re-enabling" your GPU under device manager, and or reinstalling the graphics driver. Failing that use an alternate BIOS from your board maker, failing that, use an alternate one from Techpowerup. If you have made many changes to the nvidia panel, then you may wish to skip the clean uninstall until all other options have been tested!

The GPU & Memory clock I have provided you are roughly default for most 660's... your job is simply to OC your GPU and RAM as far as it can go... that's it!

These cards cannot go beyond 1.212v without help from software like MSI Afterburner's core voltage booster! I avoid this as this software can cause crashing in some games! You can use a Base clock of 1036, 1080, 1150, 1202 or beyond. Boosting beyond 1202 base clock can cause instability like throttling. *Beyond 1202 stick to a high base clock!* of for example ex 1202, 1215. 1254.

If your card is from a different manufacturer, don't flash this bios to your chip... open up two instances of Kelper BIOS Tweaker, copy the *1.* updated values between the "Power Table," *2.* the first two values under "Voltage Table." Those are the only numbers you need to worry about!

Fan can be between 20-40. 40 is factory setting on Gigabyte! *Apparently many 660's don't like SPEED BOOST beyond 1202 mhz,* Mine would not! Beyond 1202 caused throttling down to 1179 mhz in Kombustor. *To prevent this, you must set base clock to max stable OC.* Make sure the max boost states, are the same as max OC! (example, 1189, 1202, 1215..etc) under the *"boost states"* *P00 and P02.* You can try max table clocks @ 1202, or the manufacturer stock 1254 as well, (check your original bios for those details, this may enhance your gaming experience. At a lower clock (1202) there is a higher voltage going to a lower hertz in the clk table) I am having good results at 1254. See what works for you.

*ex:*



I have a Gigabyte 660 OC, and I had issues with throttling no matter what the most seasoned tweakers posted on here, including the bios's posted for Gigabyte 660's here... they did not get rid of the throttling issues. In Kombuster / MSI afterburner it would throttle and downvolt the GPU. To get over this, two extra power table settings, which were typically left out, must be modified. This should work for pretty much every 660 (non ti) board owner out there. If you have a TI, look for another bios, as they have dual rail inputs that must be accounted for in the power tables. They are also more power hungry. Jasons original bios was set to around 185000 watts / TDP. With my Gigabyte 660 GTX OC, this still caused very slight throttling & 99% TDP. Boosting the power table to 225000 was the ticket! Now everything is running tip-top.

With this bios I have provided, it is possible you will benefit from setting voltage table "P00" above 1.150...ex. 1.212-1.212... like seen in many bios mods here. If you are having stability issues, this is something to consider. You sacrifice some amount of energy efficiency for stability. Jasons stock P00 setting appeared to be unstable @ 862.5-1.212.5. The top modders on here typically set the P00 to 1.150-1.212.

*If you are reaching 99% TDP and experiencing throttling, increase the numbers in the power table, just the ones stating 225000... by 25000 increments.* So 250000, and 275000 and so on. Or, you may lower these numbers if you are far from TDP under Kombustor! TDP means you are close to maximum of the 225000 watts set in power table + 75 watts from your PCI Express slot. Keep in mind, this is not forcing excessive wattage on your board, it only pulls what is needed... though this will warm it up considerably under heavy loads! Totally normal.

This bios had two extra settings under the power table I had not seen changed anywhere else!



Man if only we knew what each of these represented!







Well... the 3'rd column from the top is now 120000, (typically you see people changing that setting to the max 225000, 275000, etc!) However, keeping this at a lower 120,000 seems to work just fine. Fourth column from the bottom was updated to increase wattage to 225000, (default is typically 100000) and this is typically left DEFAULT by most overclockers here.

Whatever they did here looks GREAT to me, Kombuster is lighting up at max TDP and everything is running smooth! This made all the difference! Highly recommended you try out this bios! Good luck guys! I really wish you the best! Happy overclocking









THATS IT!


----------



## motass

i own the GTX660 gigabyte OC version (GV-N660-OC-2GD) maximum stable for me is at Coreclock: 1163 with 1.212v.


----------



## moiloon

333.JPG 75k .JPG file

trying to use the bios above from tetu and I get error, my card is a zotac 660 gtx, I get this error, anyone help??
I was using bios from 1st postr but had issues ever since, random black screens and very stuttering , worse than the default bios tbh
hope someone can advise how to correct this

thanks


----------



## Jerichothepcguy

Hi everyone,

Not sure if this is exact place to put this request but it seems like a good spot to me. I'm looking to mod my card's bios with a stock version of a better card. I can't find the bios i want anywhere...not from EVGA themselves...not from techpowerup...nowhere. Hoping one of you have the exact card with the bios I want. I'm looking for a NON-UEFI bios for a EVGA GTX 660 FTW Signature2 3GB. Need the exact bios for that exact card. I want it to put on my non-FTW card since is has higher stock clock rates but is identical to my card - only difference is EVGA programmed the FTW BIOS to have higher clock rates.

Yes I know I could also go with a modded BIOS like one on this forum but I'd rather just have the FTW BIOS...

Thanks!!


----------



## radkesha878

Hello the help that I did is very necessary defines model therefore I cannot unblock tension, at the friend Bios opens and registers the GTX 660 model at me of UNKOWN if files of Bios are necessary
or what information I will dump, thanks in advance for the help.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Фирма NVIDIA
Модель GeForce GTX 660
Код устройства 10DE-1195
Ревизия A2
Производитель NVIDIA (10DE)
Активный профиль быстродействия Level 4
Текущая частота ГП 549 МГц
Текущая частота памяти 3008 МГц
Текущая частота шейдеров 3008 МГц
Напряжение 0.900 V
Интерфейс шины PCI Express x16
Температура 50 °C
Версия драйвера 21.21.13.7866
Версия BIOS 80.04.f8.00.21
Физическая память 2047 МБ
Виртуальная память 2048 МБ


----------



## tetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moiloon*
> 
> 333.JPG 75k .JPG file
> 
> trying to use the bios above from tetu and I get error, my card is a zotac 660 gtx, I get this error, anyone help??
> I was using bios from 1st postr but had issues ever since, random black screens and very stuttering , worse than the default bios tbh
> hope someone can advise how to correct this
> 
> thanks


Is your card a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC? You must make sure you have the exact same card before flashing the bios. You can however, COPY and PASTE the settings from one bios to your own MANUFACTURER bios using Kelper Bios Tweaker 1.27. Make sure you use either #1 the stock bios provided to you by your card manufacturer, you can usually download that on their website, or #2, search for one on TechPowerUp. If one fails, keep trying until you find the right one! Also make sure to do a clean install of your drivers using DDU in safemode. http://www.wagnardsoft.com/


----------



## tetu

Quote:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not sure if this is exact place to put this request but it seems like a good spot to me. I'm looking to mod my card's bios with a stock version of a better card. I can't find the bios i want anywhere...not from EVGA themselves...not from techpowerup...nowhere. Hoping one of you have the exact card with the bios I want. I'm looking for a NON-UEFI bios for a EVGA GTX 660 FTW Signature2 3GB. Need the exact bios for that exact card. I want it to put on my non-FTW card since is has higher stock clock rates but is identical to my card - only difference is EVGA programmed the FTW BIOS to have higher clock rates.
> 
> Yes I know I could also go with a modded BIOS like one on this forum but I'd rather just have the FTW BIOS...
> 
> Thanks!!


Sounds risky, the bios likely will not be compatible with your card, if it is true that all that has changed was an increased clock, all you need to do is increase your core clock & memory accordingly. Its always best using stock manufacturer bios' if they work.


----------



## RamenRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetu*
> 
> Updated, 2017-02-23
> 660 OC stragglers, finally seeking to OC your cards or touch up your memory in that department... read this carefully! Ignore the first page of this massive thread, it is out of date, software and all. To make things simpler for you, so you don't have to search for hours and hours to acquire optimal settings! I have found the most effective 660 bios posted by Jason387. This is by far the most stable bios I could find for my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC. This was designed for a Zotac 660 GTX 2GB. These settings should work with most 660 (non ti's) out there with only minor changes necessary. I believe all cards have the same power table. _The only setting that I changed in Jasons bios was the P00 voltage... from a stock 862.5mv, to 1.150._ 1.150 appears to be quite stable, I'm using it now and this seems to be the best. I appeared to be crashing @ 862.6mv. I don't understand because there is no fluctuation below 1.212v in these gaming scenarios. (May be my onboard memory controller on my Xeon cpu overclocked) *Any voltage up to 1.212v* may be useful as well, & may help with throttling and stability issues (crashing.) Others reported increased clocks with this bios mod! I managed to squeeze ~1202 mhz, with NO THROTTLING! Better than any mod I could find. No matter what manufacturer card you use, just open two instances of Kelper Bios Editor 1.27 & copy this to your own bios. (Jason387's magic bios updated with higher 225000 TDP! & 1.150v):


Shiet, I wish I saw this first before flashing with OP's bios. I can just reflash it with this bios right? Or I can just edit myself on KBT? I mean there's nothing wrong with OP's bios right, right?

Edit:
Also, does anyone know a good OC for EVGA 660 SC? Apparently it is one of the hardest 660s to OC. When I first got this rig, everything running on default values gave me stable fps on Overwatch. But when I set in game settings to low, fps also becomes unstable like if the card starts underperforming when vram lowers to around 200-400mb. My first ever OC gave me perfect stability with 110% Power and Temp Target but I did not know how to save it at the time.









I read earlier someone said something about using Precision X's Kboost? What does it help with?


----------



## crazynapkinman

I just ran the kgb.exe command on bios file (660.rom) and it stopped at "Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets."

I'm using a EVGA GTX 660 SC.

I did a thread search and couldn't come up with any good answers.

Can someone help me out here please? I have not flashed anything and won't until I get the correct response. If I can't flash custom BIOS for better OC configs so be it.

I just don't know. This is the first time attempting to flash bios on GPU.

I unlock all of my devices and flash custom roms/kernels all the time. This was very similar so I think I am somewhat literate.

Thanks for any help


----------



## crazynapkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Lolz those 660's were of another rev. though and I can give you what he had provided you have the same 660's and you will probably score even higher. Youngbenny always loved his sli and can give you tips though if you ask him.
> 
> GK10617.zip 115k .zip file
> Alls good just be sure to not use -4 -5 -6 in the flash options. omit that from his code and use just
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash newmod.rom


Is this still legit for EVGA 660 SC?

If so, I need to download the GK10617.zip and flash that without using the "-4 -5 -6" line right?

Sorry I have to ask so many questions. I am searching and I don't want to destroy my GPU (EVGA GTX 660 SC)

Edit: Update: Welll I went ahead and tried it. It failed. Gave me an error. "PCI ID mismatch" or something like that. It disappears so quickly I can't read it.

I will upload my BIOS in hopes that someone here can mod it for me. That seems to be what other 660 SC users have done.

Thanks for any and all help.

I would still love answers to all of my previous questions if no one is willing to modify the BIOS for me.


----------



## crazynapkinman

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ZTz9uq_Aexank5MUd4Q3MwZ1U

Drive link to rom. It won't let me upload the zip.... some "Json" error.

Hopefully someone can help me out here.

Thanks again!


----------



## crazynapkinman

Well I followed the most recent tutorial and it worked perfectly. clocking at 1228 max on valley.

Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Shinr3x

I also followed the latest tutorial, found on page 674, and I seem to be stable at 1.212v with a GPU clock speed of 1229MHz and memory speed of 1600MHz(or 6400 MHz overall).

For reference, I have the MSI TwinFrozr III variant.


----------



## Thunderpizza

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetu*
> 
> Updated, 2017-02-23 this is the bios I currently use, with great success, it was released by Gigabyte in 2017... it is UEFI. You can copy the settings directly to your own manufacturer bios, whether it is UEFI, or not:
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX660.2048.Working.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> 660 OC stragglers, finally seeking to OC your cards or touch up your memory in that department... read this carefully! Ignore the first page of this massive thread, it is out of date, software and all. To make things simpler for you, so you don't have to search for hours and hours to acquire optimal settings! I have found the most effective 660 bios posted by Jason387. This is by far the most stable bios I could find for my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC. This was designed for a Zotac 660 GTX 2GB. These settings should work with most 660 (non ti's) out there with only minor changes necessary. I believe all cards have the same power table. _The only setting that I changed in Jasons bios was the P00 voltage... from a stock 862.5mv, to 1.150._ 1.150 appears to be quite stable, I'm using it now and this seems to be the best. I appeared to be crashing @ 862.6mv. I don't understand because there is no fluctuation below 1.212v in these gaming scenarios. (May be my onboard memory controller on my Xeon cpu overclocked) *Any voltage up to 1.212v* may be useful as well, & may help with throttling and stability issues (crashing.) Others reported increased clocks with this bios mod! I managed to squeeze ~1202 mhz, with NO THROTTLING! Better than any mod I could find. No matter what manufacturer card you use, just open two instances of Kelper Bios Editor 1.27 & copy this to your own bios.
> 
> 660-225-GK106.zip 122k .zip file
> (Jason387's magic bios updated with higher 225000 TDP! & 1.150v)
> 
> I am getting 55 FPS in GTA 5; 40 FPS in Witcher 3; & 35 FPS in Watch Dogs 2, on my 9 year old (P45) Asus P5Q Pro motherboard, modded with a Xeon 5460 running @ 4.131 Ghz & 8 gigs of Gskill DDR2 6400.
> Tools you need,
> 
> *Latest NVflash Link* You can simply drag and drop the rom over the executable to save some time! Reboot to test your results!
> *Download Kelper Bios Tweaker 1.27! Link* (If you like, you can more about this program here)
> *Download GPU-Z Link*
> 
> Save a copy of your current bios with GPU-Z. If you have an issue with Windows / driver detecting your new bios / card, try "re-enabling" your GPU under device manager, and or reinstalling the graphics driver. Failing that use an alternate BIOS from your board maker, failing that, use an alternate one from Techpowerup. If you have made many changes to the nvidia panel, then you may wish to skip the clean uninstall until all other options have been tested!
> 
> The GPU & Memory clock I have provided you are roughly default for most 660's... your job is simply to OC your GPU and RAM as far as it can go... that's it!
> 
> These cards cannot go beyond 1.212v without help from software like MSI Afterburner's core voltage booster! I avoid this as this software can cause crashing in some games! You can use a Base clock of 1036, 1080, 1150, 1202 or beyond. Boosting beyond 1202 base clock can cause instability like throttling. *Beyond 1202 stick to a high base clock!* of for example ex 1202, 1215. 1254.
> 
> If your card is from a different manufacturer, don't flash this bios to your chip... open up two instances of Kelper BIOS Tweaker, copy the *1.* updated values between the "Power Table," *2.* the first two values under "Voltage Table." Those are the only numbers you need to worry about!
> 
> Fan can be between 20-40. 40 is factory setting on Gigabyte! *Apparently many 660's don't like SPEED BOOST beyond 1202 mhz,* Mine would not! Beyond 1202 caused throttling down to 1179 mhz in Kombustor. *To prevent this, you must set base clock to max stable OC.* Make sure the max boost states, are the same as max OC! (example, 1189, 1202, 1215..etc) under the *"boost states"* *P00 and P02.* You can try max table clocks @ 1202, or the manufacturer stock 1254 as well, (check your original bios for those details, this may enhance your gaming experience. At a lower clock (1202) there is a higher voltage going to a lower hertz in the clk table) I am having good results at 1254. See what works for you.
> 
> *ex:*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 660 OC, and I had issues with throttling no matter what the most seasoned tweakers posted on here, including the bios's posted for Gigabyte 660's here... they did not get rid of the throttling issues. In Kombuster / MSI afterburner it would throttle and downvolt the GPU. To get over this, two extra power table settings, which were typically left out, must be modified. This should work for pretty much every 660 (non ti) board owner out there. If you have a TI, look for another bios, as they have dual rail inputs that must be accounted for in the power tables. They are also more power hungry. Jasons original bios was set to around 185000 watts / TDP. With my Gigabyte 660 GTX OC, this still caused very slight throttling & 99% TDP. Boosting the power table to 225000 was the ticket! Now everything is running tip-top.
> 
> With this bios I have provided, it is possible you will benefit from setting voltage table "P00" above 1.150...ex. 1.212-1.212... like seen in many bios mods here. If you are having stability issues, this is something to consider. You sacrifice some amount of energy efficiency for stability. Jasons stock P00 setting appeared to be unstable @ 862.5-1.212.5. The top modders on here typically set the P00 to 1.150-1.212.
> 
> *If you are reaching 99% TDP and experiencing throttling, increase the numbers in the power table, just the ones stating 225000... by 25000 increments.* So 250000, and 275000 and so on. Or, you may lower these numbers if you are far from TDP under Kombustor! TDP means you are close to maximum of the 225000 watts set in power table + 75 watts from your PCI Express slot. Keep in mind, this is not forcing excessive wattage on your board, it only pulls what is needed... though this will warm it up considerably under heavy loads! Totally normal.
> 
> This bios had two extra settings under the power table I had not seen changed anywhere else!
> 
> 
> 
> Man if only we knew what each of these represented!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... the 3'rd column from the top is now 120000, (typically you see people changing that setting to the max 225000, 275000, etc!) However, keeping this at a lower 120,000 seems to work just fine. Fourth column from the bottom was updated to increase wattage to 225000, (default is typically 100000) and this is typically left DEFAULT by most overclockers here.
> 
> Whatever they did here looks GREAT to me, Kombuster is lighting up at max TDP and everything is running smooth! This made all the difference! Highly recommended you try out this bios! Good luck guys! I really wish you the best! Happy overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT!






This did the trick for me.

But to start, it was hard to come across the .rom file for my GPU's BIOS. GPUZ gave me trouble when I tried to use it to save my BIOS saying, "BIOS reading not supported on this device." None of the 660 .rom files matched up with my cards hardware ID, so I had to use NVFlash itself to save the .rom file. Other guides told me how to put the command in:
First I put nvflash64.exe in my C:\ directory
Went to Task Manager, Win + r, "taskmgr"
Then under the file menu, I ran a new task "cmd" as an administrator (check the box)
When in cmd I ran nvflash64 and told it to save my current GPU BIOS by typing in the following command: C:\nvflash64.exe --save mybios.rom
If done correctly, your screen will flicker as the command pokes your bios a bit as it reads then duplicates the BIOS file.
Now heres the getter that nobody told me about, your bios file, named "mybios.rom" has been dropped in C:\windows\system32
Do a bit of digging and you will find your bios file, you can name it whatever you want, and be sure to have a backup handy so you dont have to do all this again!


----------



## ExiTeD

Hi there,

I have a MSI GTX 660 TwinFrozr III OC (2G GDDR5)

After hours passed on different Forums... I decided to give it a try so I also followed the tutorial page 674.

First, I managed to find a BIOS on MSI Forums which was given by a tech guy corresponding to my GPU because I wanted UEFI GOP compatibility.

My bios was a NON UEFI NV287MS.204 (Version 80.06.28.00.39) and is now a UEFI NV287MH.201 (Version 80.06.28.00.39)

With this new one, which had stock values along with restrictions I used KBT to unlock the voltages.

Here are the only values I changed :



Before unlocking the BIOS, the best value of Max Boost I was able to achieve with a stable OC using Afterburner was 1215Mhz / 1602 Mhz Memory but with a lot of throttling (which is the main reason why I decided to unlock).

So far so good it's running like a charm. My Max Kepler Boost is now 157Mhz has it goes from 1098Mhz (Boost Clock) to 1254Mhz (Max Boost) with no throttling.

I'm pretty happy with my situation but now my only concern is the memory frequency which is actually at stock (1502 Mhz). I did some test but even down to 1576 Mhz the result was a crash during the game session (even if Unigine benchmark ended ok).

Should I tweak the BIOS settings to stay around 1189 to 1215Mhz Max Boost to get some room with the memory OC like it's mentioned in the tutorial or should I keep my 1254Mhz and find my new memory sweet spot, even if the OC is not really balance between core and memory ?

Thanks guys !


----------



## Tazzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExiTeD*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 660 TwinFrozr III OC (2G GDDR5)
> 
> After hours passed on different Forums... I decided to give it a try so I also followed the tutorial page 674.
> 
> First, I managed to find a BIOS on MSI Forums which was given by a tech guy corresponding to my GPU because I wanted UEFI GOP compatibility.
> 
> My bios was a NON UEFI NV287MS.204 (Version 80.06.28.00.39) and is now a UEFI NV287MH.201 (Version 80.06.28.00.39)
> 
> With this new one, which had stock values along with restrictions I used KBT to unlock the voltages.
> 
> Here are the only values I changed :
> 
> Before unlocking the BIOS, the best value of Max Boost I was able to achieve with a stable OC using Afterburner was 1215Mhz / 1602 Mhz Memory but with a lot of throttling (which is the main reason why I decided to unlock).
> 
> So far so good it's running like a charm. My Max Kepler Boost is now 157Mhz has it goes from 1098Mhz (Boost Clock) to 1254Mhz (Max Boost) with no throttling.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my situation but now my only concern is the memory frequency which is actually at stock (1502 Mhz). I did some test but even down to 1576 Mhz the result was a crash during the game session (even if Unigine benchmark ended ok).
> 
> Should I tweak the BIOS settings to stay around 1189 to 1215Mhz Max Boost to get some room with the memory OC like it's mentioned in the tutorial or should I keep my 1254Mhz and find my new memory sweet spot, even if the OC is not really balance between core and memory ?
> 
> Thanks guys !


You definitely shouldn't change the column that has min 33000mw at least cause it's pci-е slot wattage that is max 75watt by standard.
Probably everything else is okish but 225watt is 660ti consumption that has 2 6-pin connectors which are 75 watt each so 75+75+75 equals 225
I think there would be no problem if you pull 150 watt out of a single 6 pin molex since some PSUs has them split into 2 anyways but if u pull more then 75 watt from pci-e slot , you could damage your motherboard.


----------



## illatus

hello guys..!!

I did the oc from the guide but after a week i have some directx errors. Does anyone have the stock bios for nvidia gtx 660 in order to flash it back ?


----------



## Dodgexander

You can find stock bios on techpowerup https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

In case anyone still reads this thread I thought I'd post my findings. I own a EVGA GTX 660 FTW. It seems to be an updated version with ACX cooling versus the look of the older pictures however the bios is exactly the same.

I tried the steps in the OP but they don't work for my card, always returning "failed to get voltage offsets".

I then saw the most recent guide in this thread using a program called keplarbiostweaker - this program lets you adjust parameters manually and it works for me.

The problem with it though is as follows:
Unlike the program in the OP there is no way to set a power limit in a percentage. For those with a card that works with the instructions in the op. great for you, you can use it to set power limit to 170%! For those who can't use the op tool like me you have to play a guessing game in keplarbiostweaker because all of the voltages have no label or explanation.

By following the advice on the most recent guide I've managed to reach 1215 stable quite easily but it's still anyone's guess as to which exact power limit you need to increase to mimic the program in the op to set 170% tdp. Does anyone know this?

1215 Is a good overclock but I'm sure I could get higher if I only knew where to raise the power. I know it's possible to raise each higher value incrementally but it's tedious vs the straight forwardness of the op and I don't want to be in a situation where I am drawing to much current or pushing voltage in the wrong places.

So the question is how can we simply match raising the power limit to 170% like in the op with keplarbiostweaker?


----------



## Ephixi4

Hey guys,

Just a question I've been asking myself over last days. Should I change the thermal paste on my ASUS GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II ?
I don't have any temps problems tbh, 63 celsius max during extensive gaming and stays around 35c at idle, but I'm curious if I'll be able to get a decrease.

Card has around 2 years. running on stock thermal paste and has moded bios / voltage and OCed to around 1200 mhz on GPU clock.

If there is nothing against it and might bring slight temp decrease I'm up for doing it just...

What thermal paste would you all recommend for this?
And if I'd like to replace the thermal pads what pads should I use and what thickness is good for this model.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwiXX

I'm new to all this, i just unlocked my KFA2 Gtx 660 using Keplerbiostweaker following the guide on pager 674. So, the only thing i changed was the power table meters, voltage table and fan, following the guide.
However, with just raised voltage and not overclocking any at all, i experience a crash in both 3DMark and Unigine Valley. I don't know why it's not stable when i haven't change any but the voltage.. Does the card ''boost'' itself when it gets more power? I have no clue, please help me out


----------



## RamenRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodgexander*
> 
> By following the advice on the most recent guide I've managed to reach 1215 stable quite easily but it's still anyone's guess as to which exact power limit you need to increase to mimic the program in the op to set 170% tdp. Does anyone know this?
> 
> 1215 Is a good overclock but I'm sure I could get higher if I only knew where to raise the power. I know it's possible to raise each higher value incrementally but it's tedious vs the straight forwardness of the op and I don't want to be in a situation where I am drawing to much current or pushing voltage in the wrong places.
> 
> So the question is how can we simply match raising the power limit to 170% like in the op with keplarbiostweaker?


For TDP you change the last line of the Power Table tab.


----------



## Keyan93

Hi guys!!

I'm really happy with this forum, and I'm following this thread since some weeks!

Today I overclocked my GTX 660 2Gb from Gigabyte... and this is my score!

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/8uam5

GPU Clock @1255mhz (same as boost), memory clock @1750mhz, 1.21v and 170% TPD bios mod.
Succesfully run MSI Kombustor 3 at max settings (1080p 8x msaa) for 30 minutes. No problems.
Max temp was 64 degrees. No GPU speed throtthling.

Do you know it's a stable clock, or I have to run some other tests or game?

Do you think I can go higher??

Here is my firmware, tweacked with Kepler Bios Editor

gk106.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> I'm really happy with this forum, and I'm following this thread since some weeks!
> 
> Today I overclocked my GTX 660 2Gb from Gigabyte... and this is my score!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/8uam5
> 
> GPU Clock @1255mhz (same as boost), memory clock @1750mhz, 1.21v and 170% TPD bios mod.
> Succesfully run MSI Kombustor 3 at max settings (1080p 8x msaa) for 30 minutes. No problems.
> Max temp was 64 degrees. No GPU speed throtthling.
> 
> Do you know it's a stable clock, or I have to run some other tests or game?
> 
> Do you think I can go higher??
> 
> Here is my firmware, tweacked with Kepler Bios Editor
> 
> gk106.zip 122k .zip file


Well i think this is good enough, if it's stable.
I have this same card, and was running on lower clocks, now i will try your settings, thanks for sharing


----------



## Keyan93

Hello guys.

After some days of testing with heavy game... this are my max clocks speed.

1255mhz for core and 3400mhz for memory...

Full stable after some hours of gaming, no throttle

gk106.zip 122k .zip file


P.s. the extra 100mhz for the memory give me green lines and crash after some minutes of play
P.s2 Going over 1255mhz for core, cause the throttle speed, for pwr limit.
P.s3 My ASIC score is 78.8


----------



## Tommy2559

Just done this as an absolute beginner to overclocking, seems to keep crashing even without any other changes. It doesn't run at 1.212 while benchmarking but then at one point it will hit 1.212 and immediately crash.

I'm obviously doing something quite clearly wrong but no idea what that might be. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WebNoodle

Quick qestion guys I did all that steps and after reseting my pc I have this


----------



## Ace Of Pilots

I have an EVGA 660 SC

I followed the instructions on the front page and everything worked fine.

from flashing the BIOS and adjusting the clocks

Old Base Clock : 1045.5 MHz

New Base Clock: 1280.5Mhz (Original Boost limit indicated)

Memory: 3004MHz (standard)

So the memory I kept the same and I swapped the boost limit to the standard clock speed of the card.

What can I do to improve the performance of this card further?

Do I need to change the power limit in MSI Afterburner or anything to be able to raise the clocks further?


----------



## sandywind

Is there any hope to get 55 to 60 fps at 2560x1440 without a second card and SLI? Judging by the overclocking figures which have been posted in this thread, I'd say no. Then what could be a rough estimate of the max fps at 2560x1440 with proper overclocking?


----------



## nelyezen

Hey guys i am new to this, i get a bad checksum error at Step 3 on my GTX 660 OEM.

Any help ? i am using the newest GPU-Z Version.

Ps. When i press at save file in GPU-Z to save my .rom file, my PC starts flickering. And after i choosed a path and saved that file, it stops but after 3min my PC starts flickering again while GPU-Z is not opened.... this fears me a bit.

Pps. My PC is a Acer Predator G3622

Edit: Flickering stops when i restart my PC. When i open GPU-Z again and press save to file again, same result again. Seems like a GPU-Z issue.

How can i fix this bad checksum problem ?









Edit2: Alright i see i have still version 0.5 of KGB and i need 0.6.2 cuz 0.6.2 supports my Bios. Any download link to 0.6.2 ? that could be a life saver


----------



## MrFart

For those who dared to try Keyan93's BIOS (or any other) and failed miserably on them like it did on me, and you get a blackscreen midst flashing, reboot to find the desktop resolution at 800x600 (or something) and your GPU is now not completely recognized by GPU-Z (Bandwidth Unknown, Texture Fillrate Unknown...)
Clicking on "Save (BIOS) to File..." in GPU-Z fixed this for me (obviously after flashing the stock BIOS), It will tell you the display driver has to stop for a bit to save the bios, click Yes and voilà, everything is back.
I panicked I bricked my card right now but I found a solution and thought I'd share it you, you may need it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

for a note do not use -4 -5 -6 flags when flashing. I know the first page says to do so but that is for those of us that don't need safeguards. If you aren't experts or enthusiasts then this will leave you in a messed up situation. backup all bios before flashing and try to use the bios from your own card to mod if you can.


----------



## bej7709

*Please HELP need bios for 02G-P4-3069-KB*

Hi fellow GTX 660 owners. I need a stock bios for my EVGA GTX 660 SC. 02G-P4-3069-KB

EVGA support can't help me out. I'll tell you why.

So I built a new rig. Almost new anyhow. I got a new MB, CPU, MEM and CASE. I carried over the SSD's, HDD's and GPU. Runs great! However the boot time is killing me. Come to find out I need a UEFI GOP enabled video card. Well I got a hold of EVGA support and they sent me the bios that I need. It is really irritating that EVGA thinks they need to combined the rom and nvflash into their update.exe. Well the flash went awry. It had some sort of error about not being able to store settings and dumping them??? Can't remember exactly what the error was because afterwards.... Clearing original firmware image... Storing updated image etc.... Update successful. Yeah right.

Rebooted, the post looked like it should... until it went to 1080 res... The screen sort of scrambled. Sorta like the attachment. 

Couldn't find a 3069 bios to go back to so I "nvflash -6" to a 2662 pci sub id bios. Went back to support asking for a standalone 3069 uefi enabled rom and they basically said since I forced a different sub id bios that they can't help because they don't have access to the *.rom only the update.exe. 

Sorry for the long post. Can anyone help me out with a stock bios for my card? Even better yet. An Uefi bios for my card? Don't need overclocked. just need uefi.


----------



## bej7709

Yes, before I get bashed  I know I know. Should have backed up. My bad...

This is what I'm after...

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/dg4m9


----------



## djthrottleboi

i posted the bios in this thread from the card i had a while back as i had the same card and its the uefi bios so you will need to use the search function and you will find the bios I believe i have found the post. http://www.overclock.net/forum/21564059-post3954.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

bej7709 said:


> Hi fellow GTX 660 owners. I need a stock bios for my EVGA GTX 660 SC. 02G-P4-3069-KB
> 
> EVGA support can't help me out. I'll tell you why.
> 
> So I built a new rig. Almost new anyhow. I got a new MB, CPU, MEM and CASE. I carried over the SSD's, HDD's and GPU. Runs great! However the boot time is killing me. Come to find out I need a UEFI GOP enabled video card. Well I got a hold of EVGA support and they sent me the bios that I need. It is really irritating that EVGA thinks they need to combined the rom and nvflash into their update.exe. Well the flash went awry. It had some sort of error about not being able to store settings and dumping them??? Can't remember exactly what the error was because afterwards.... Clearing original firmware image... Storing updated image etc.... Update successful. Yeah right.
> 
> Rebooted, the post looked like it should... until it went to 1080 res... The screen sort of scrambled. Sorta like the attachment.
> 
> Couldn't find a 3069 bios to go back to so I "nvflash -6" to a 2662 pci sub id bios. Went back to support asking for a standalone 3069 uefi enabled rom and they basically said since I forced a different sub id bios that they can't help because they don't have access to the *.rom only the update.exe.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Can anyone help me out with a stock bios for my card? Even better yet. An Uefi bios for my card? Don't need overclocked. just need uefi.


above post ^


----------



## bej7709

I'll give that a try but i think thats the same one that won't flash properly. Is there anything special that needs to be done when going from a non uefi bios to a uefi bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

bej7709 said:


> I'll give that a try but i think thats the same one that won't flash properly. Is there anything special that needs to be done when going from a non uefi bios to a uefi bios?


It should flash properly but if it refuses to flash then use options -4 -5 -6 as for uefi you can flash as normal.


----------



## bej7709

I will have to flash it with -6 because I had to force it to a bios with a different pci sub id. But the last flash to a uefi bios flashed okay with no errors... but when i reboot the screen is scrambled. When I check it with gpu-z it don't show most of the information.


----------



## djthrottleboi

bej7709 said:


> I will have to flash it with -6 because I had to force it to a bios with a different pci sub id. But the last flash to a uefi bios flashed okay with no errors... but when i reboot the screen is scrambled. When I check it with gpu-z it don't show most of the information.


 as I had that card i can tell you it can be very finnicky and the fact that you flashed it with a bios from another subsystem spells potential trouble. try lowering the clocks and the voltage as i dont have my modding tools and i think i modded that bios but not fully on the power table at the time which is why some worked and others no then reflash with the updated bios set max voltage to 1.187 and bring clocks to 1000 something and see if that does it . the main thing though is that mem clock. while i dont touch it in any of that cards bios if i upped it a little bit thee card would urinate on my system. great stock performance card but horrible oc'ing card.


----------



## bej7709

Yeah. Doesn't overclock well because its already over clocked if i remember correctly. Its no big thing if I can't get uefi on it but i really would like to boot a bit faster.


----------



## nikizaniki2

um i get constant crashes is there a way to revert the changes?
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/03/11/97k.png


----------



## djthrottleboi

bej7709 said:


> Yeah. Doesn't overclock well because its already over clocked if i remember correctly. Its no big thing if I can't get uefi on it but i really would like to boot a bit faster.


did you bring the oc down in the cards bios if not let me know and i will do it.



nikizaniki2 said:


> um i get constant crashes is there a way to revert the changes?
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/03/11/97k.png


yes did you back up the original bios? If so follow instructions for flashing the bios but substitute and use the original bios.


----------



## nikizaniki2

djthrottleboi said:


> did you bring the oc down in the cards bios if not let me know and i will do it.
> 
> yes did you back up the original bios? If so follow instructions for flashing the bios but substitute and use the original bios.


yes i did thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

nikizaniki2 said:


> yes i did thank you!


no problem


----------



## Cyrious

Is there any specific/special method to overclocking these? I've tried to overclock mine but anything over stock and I get major artefacting, as in what one would typically get when the card is trying to drop dead.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Cyrious said:


> Is there any specific/special method to overclocking these? I've tried to overclock mine but anything over stock and I get major artefacting, as in what one would typically get when the card is trying to drop dead.


try adding more power in the power tables. then up voltage slowly. don't take the voltage too far from you power and make sure you know you asic value as it kinda hints at what you can handle.


----------



## stuartiannaylor

Hi guys, apols for being dumb but sort of getting lost in the forum.
Still waiting for the delivery of an Asus DirectCui 2gb 660.

Stumbled onto this thread and didn't realise the 660 had such limited OC capability.

I am trying working out if the homepage guide works minus -4 -5 -6 operators or is it now DIY with the KBE?

I will just be running the card with the standard Asus cooler and it would prob make more sense when I get the card, but just thought I would ask.
In the machine I am using I have a relatively mild OC with a GTX960
With afterburner
Core voltage +50
Power Limit +105
Core Clock +80
Mem Clock +150
Also have a 2nd profile.
Core voltage +80
Power Limit +108
Core Clock +160
Mem Clock +280

Is the 660 a bit restricted or is the above possible with stock bios's?
If I am just using stock cooler and trying to attain something similar to the above am I better just sticking to the stock bios?


----------



## TwilightRavens

How well does this card hold up by today’s standards? Just ordered a second hand one from ebay for an old C2Q rig i threw together. Not really concerned about a core overclock but does the memory clock well? Have a use for the Cuda cores and memory speed increase if at all. 

In case you need the specs for the said computer (even though it shouldn’t affect gpu overclocking)

MB: AsRock G41C-GS R2.0 (LGA 775)
CPU: Xeon X3230 (C2Q Q6700)
RAM: Patriot DDR3 8GB 2 x4GB
PSU: Thermaltake White 600W
GPU: MSi GTX 660 2GB Twin Frozr


----------



## djthrottleboi

stuartiannaylor said:


> Hi guys, apols for being dumb but sort of getting lost in the forum.
> Still waiting for the delivery of an Asus DirectCui 2gb 660.
> 
> Stumbled onto this thread and didn't realise the 660 had such limited OC capability.
> 
> I am trying working out if the homepage guide works minus -4 -5 -6 operators or is it now DIY with the KBE?
> 
> I will just be running the card with the standard Asus cooler and it would prob make more sense when I get the card, but just thought I would ask.
> In the machine I am using I have a relatively mild OC with a GTX960
> With afterburner
> Core voltage +50
> Power Limit +105
> Core Clock +80
> Mem Clock +150
> Also have a 2nd profile.
> Core voltage +80
> Power Limit +108
> Core Clock +160
> Mem Clock +280
> 
> Is the 660 a bit restricted or is the above possible with stock bios's?
> If I am just using stock cooler and trying to attain something similar to the above am I better just sticking to the stock bios?


Modding makes it beastly and its a budget card from the times of kepler so i wouldn't expect it to oc like a gtx 670 or 680 but it does its job extremely well.



TwilightRavens said:


> How well does this card hold up by today’s standards? Just ordered a second hand one from ebay for an old C2Q rig i threw together. Not really concerned about a core overclock but does the memory clock well? Have a use for the Cuda cores and memory speed increase if at all.
> 
> In case you need the specs for the said computer (even though it shouldn’t affect gpu overclocking)
> 
> MB: AsRock G41C-GS R2.0 (LGA 775)
> CPU: Xeon X3230 (C2Q Q6700)
> RAM: Patriot DDR3 8GB 2 x4GB
> PSU: Thermaltake White 600W
> GPU: MSi GTX 660 2GB Twin Frozr


read above and it wouldn't hold a candle to a gtx 1060 but if you can land one for 25-50 who's gonna complain? These can push a lot of power and 2 in sli will beat out a gtx 780ti or compete with it when oc'ed.


----------



## TwilightRavens

djthrottleboi said:


> Modding makes it beastly and its a budget card from the times of kepler so i wouldn't expect it to oc like a gtx 670 or 680 but it does its job extremely well.
> 
> 
> read above and it wouldn't hold a candle to a gtx 1060 but if you can land one for 25-50 who's gonna complain? These can push a lot of power and 2 in sli will beat out a gtx 780ti or compete with it when oc'ed.


Yeah I really wanted a ti but for the $70 I paid, I won’t complain, plus I doubt i’d notice a difference with it paired with a C2Q


----------



## djthrottleboi

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I really wanted a ti but for the $70 I paid, I won’t complain, plus I doubt i’d notice a difference with it paired with a C2Q


the best par about this budget card is that there is no reason for watercooling or anything so money saved is enough for a newer gpu if you hold onto this one.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So anyway sorry for the stupid question but, how exactly does the GPU boost thing work (first Nvidia card since the GeForce MX series) because I set my 660 overclock to 1100 MHz but in something like Heaven Benchmark the core clock only goes up to like 1084MHz. Card maxes out at like 65C so I know its not throttling, would increasing the power limit help any? Or does it just not need the 1100MHz in that scenario and that’s why its not boosting?

-Edit: Using the 357 driver (latest version for Vista) but planning get off Vista soon, probably to either Windows 7 or 8.1 or maybe an Ubuntu distro.


----------



## AndrewM

TwilightRavens said:


> So anyway sorry for the stupid question but, how exactly does the GPU boost thing work (first Nvidia card since the GeForce MX series) because I set my 660 overclock to 1100 MHz but in something like Heaven Benchmark the core clock only goes up to like 1084MHz. Card maxes out at like 65C so I know its not throttling, would increasing the power limit help any? Or does it just not need the 1100MHz in that scenario and that’s why its not boosting?
> 
> -Edit: Using the 357 driver (latest version for Vista) but planning get off Vista soon, probably to either Windows 7 or 8.1 or maybe an Ubuntu distro.


Use GPU-Z to measure. I've found the Heaven clock numbers aren't always accurate.


----------



## TwilightRavens

AndrewM said:


> Use GPU-Z to measure. I've found the Heaven clock numbers aren't always accurate.


Oh sorry forgot to mention, I was using MSI Afterburner to measure the clocks, not Heaven as Heaven is wrong on my 290X and 660 reporting 1500MHz and 1200MHz respectively.

Edit: Nevermind I figured it out, I was reading it all wrong and I thought the stock clocks on my card were way higher than they actually are and was adding the offset to an AIB card that was clocked at 1084MHz stock instead of mine which is at 980MHz. I realized this card gets a bigger boost in performance if you overclock the memory on it rather than the core clock, or at least it did in my case as games felt smoother and I felt like I had less stuttering. Then again I'm not used to the 192 bit bus width on this card as opposed to my 290X's massive 512 bit bus the improvements feel huge.


----------



## SebasOTR

Can anyone mod my GTX 660 SC's bios for me?
Can't seem to get it working.. like other SC users here..

http://www.mediafire.com/file/il4vyuanyi1dc2u/GK106.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

TwilightRavens said:


> Oh sorry forgot to mention, I was using MSI Afterburner to measure the clocks, not Heaven as Heaven is wrong on my 290X and 660 reporting 1500MHz and 1200MHz respectively.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I figured it out, I was reading it all wrong and I thought the stock clocks on my card were way higher than they actually are and was adding the offset to an AIB card that was clocked at 1084MHz stock instead of mine which is at 980MHz. I realized this card gets a bigger boost in performance if you overclock the memory on it rather than the core clock, or at least it did in my case as games felt smoother and I felt like I had less stuttering. Then again I'm not used to the 192 bit bus width on this card as opposed to my 290X's massive 512 bit bus the improvements feel huge.


As is the case with gtx 660's. the mem is where the gains will come from the core oc while you cn get high wont change much.


----------



## TwilightRavens

djthrottleboi said:


> As is the case with gtx 660's. the mem is where the gains will come from the core oc while you cn get high wont change much.


Good to know, exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------



## djthrottleboi

SebasOTR said:


> Can anyone mod my GTX 660 SC's bios for me?
> Can't seem to get it working.. like other SC users here..
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/il4vyuanyi1dc2u/GK106.rom


if your part number is 3069 thats not going to get anywhere with those cards.


----------



## bahrtox

Hi guys, i have a gift for a friend of 2 GTX660, i want to SLI them but they are differents, 1 is 02G-P4-2662-KR and the other one 03G-P4-2666-KR. And i cant SLI them because of the 2GB and 3GB thing.

I hear in others forums they say you have to mod it to work, but how you mod?, can i make the 3gb version be "recognized" as a 2gb version to the nvidia driver think they are the same?. i already modified my bios on both an unlocked the volt with KBE, and then i realize they are not the same, because i try to use the same bios for both of them. So i modded the 2gb bios exactly like the 3gb one.

Thanks for the answer.

PS: English is not my first language, sorry if somthing is wrong.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Friend of mine did some BIOS editing on my 660, was able to hit 1202MHz Core boost clock under load and 1630MHz on the memory stable in Valley for over an hour, score went up from 1202 to 1331 on the extreme preset. This is on a reference cooler staying below 70C, not bad i'd say.


----------



## fugazy

throw off the link to the bios please


----------



## telefaks

Hello everyone!

I'm having a bit of a problem with my Gigabyte GTX 660 card.
First of all, KGB is not working. Everytime I start it, it shows "hmm could not find voltage offsets".
So I thought, okay, I will upload existing modded rom with nvflash64 (win 64bit here).
After I unlocked bios with (--protectoff) command (it acted a bit strange, instead of "beep" it just showed black screen for a second and moved all my opened windows to the left), I tried to flash it, and nvflash64 says that it could not recognize command format even when I tried to flash my original rom.
What is causing the problem?
Thanks for help


----------



## Opus131

Well, installed a BIOS for the Gigabyte posted by someone here a few pages back, can't find it at the moment. 1255 core and 1750 memory. Tried two games, Assetto Corsa and Dirt Rally, but video drivers crashes with both. Tried lowering core to 1202 (can't lower memory for some reason, when i tried it defaults back to 1750), nothing. 

What can i do? Maybe some models can't be OC? How can i check mine?


----------



## Opus131

Heh, i figured it out. The card can't handle that voltage. I had to revert back to 1.150v. Now it seems to work fine with 1174 core (all though it fluctuates to 1215 when playing) and 6650 on memory. 

Alas, gains are miniscule in new games. Tried The Witcher 3, and at max setting, i gained like 2 FPS, haha. Older games fair a lot better.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Opus131 said:


> Heh, i figured it out. The card can't handle that voltage. I had to revert back to 1.150v. Now it seems to work fine with 1174 core (all though it fluctuates to 1215 when playing) and 6650 on memory.
> 
> Alas, gains are miniscule in new games. Tried The Witcher 3, and at max setting, i gained like 2 FPS, haha. Older games fair a lot better.


Yeah after using my 660 for a while with BIOS mod it was just not stable with any overclock at all, even literally 1MHz on the core or memory. And with the voltage increase stock clocks weren’t even stable, but were at stock voltage. Either way I will just underclock it and put it in my file server as a dedicated GPU since its gaming days are over pretty much.


----------



## dennis8844

*Bricked myc ard can someone please send his bios*

i bricked my gtx 660 ft signature 2 3gb 
so asked evga for a bios (uefi) update. they gave me the update and i updated it but my card got bricked. and they cant provide me the original bios so can someone please send his current bios to me with gpu-z??


----------



## AciD_StRiKeR

I have an little problem with KGB, it doesn't recognize the N660 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC's voltage offsets..
Bios version : 80.06.58.00.55 (GK106)

 It has been a while since i searched for it to be unlocked and no success
Can anyone help me out for this ?


----------



## Baptox

*custom bios confirmation msi gtx 660 660n*

This is the custom bios that i made with Kepler Bios Tweaker for my MSI gtx660 660n gaming oc, here is the screens, can you say me if it's correct for flashing, i'm a bit scared of making a mistake.


----------



## Baptox

This is the custom bios that i made with Kepler Bios Tweaker for my MSI gtx660 660n gaming oc, here is the screens, can you say me if it's correct for flashing, i'm a bit scared of making a mistake.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I gave in to it and bought a second 660 that may or may not work. Anyway would it be possible to flash a bios from a different card onto one the bios didn’t come on? Like for example the one I have now is a Galaxy Reference card and the one I just bought was an EVGA FTW card with the ACX cooler, would I brick my Galaxy if I flashed the EVGA FTW bios to it? I want to do that so they both have the same boost clock since i’ll be running them in SLI.

If it helps they both use the reference PCB, the only difference is the cooler as the Galaxy is blower and the FTW card has the ACX 2 or w/e its called.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I wanted to post an update, the supposedly non-functional GTX 660 arrived today and indeed it works, slipped it into my main rig (that's not where it will be for the long term) and added the Galaxy card in there as well for some SLI goodness and holy crap is it awesome, can play GTA V pretty much maxed out with zero issues besides a tad bit of stutters, but that may be tied to them not having the same clock speed.


----------



## Zig-Zag

My cheapness just upgraded from a evga 650 to a evga 660!


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I may have finally made a breakthrough with the Galaxy card though I am not 100% sure. I did do a Bios mod to increase the power target from 110% max to 150% max and that worked fine on the EVGA FTW 660 I have, but I did the same on the Galaxy card and I just don’t think it stuck because GPU-Z still reads as being limited by PWR when it shouldn’t be. Maybe I’ll have to look at it again and make sure I changed all the 110% values to 150% but I am pretty sure I did. 

Anyway it seems both cards are taking the +300MHz memory overclock without issue, and the Galaxy card is taking the 55MHz Core overclock as well because it ran fine in Valley for an hour. But it did that before only to crash in GTA V after 10 minutes, so who knows. Also a side note, has anyone else played Skyrim (2011 not SE) and noticed in SLI there is negative scaling? Or is it just me, I get way better fps if I just disable SLI and run the Galaxy card as a PhysX cpu. I tried forcing AFR, AFR2 and SFR but the second 660 at most gets used maybe 5% at best and it just tanks fps. At least with the other card dedicated to PhysX it gets utilized about 30% at times. I know I am not CPU limited (surprisingly yeah) because it’ll see a pretty split load across all 4 cores of about 40-65% whereas the EVGA card is pegged at 100%.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Alright so I think I know how to unlock the voltage with Kepler Bios editor but can anyone reassure me on how to unlock it to 1.212v? Or rather is there a way to get that to be the max but not always run at that voltage?


----------



## eran702

Hello 
I use Gtx 660 windforce 2gb
And everytime i try to use kgb i get

Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets

I used kepler bios tweaker
But i only find myself get voltage to 1.21mv

I cant upgrade power limit to 150%
Cant overclock Core clock more then 50mhz couse game just crash

Please give me some advice and help
Ty


----------



## Thommy

eran702 said:


> Hello
> I use Gtx 660 windforce 2gb
> And everytime i try to use kgb i get
> 
> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets
> 
> I used kepler bios tweaker
> But i only find myself get voltage to 1.21mv
> 
> I cant upgrade power limit to 150%
> Cant overclock Core clock more then 50mhz couse game just crash
> 
> Please give me some advice and help
> Ty


Same problem,

when i wrotte in cmd kgb.exe 660.rom unlock -> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets

somebody knows ?


----------



## Thommy

eran702 said:


> Hello
> I use Gtx 660 windforce 2gb
> And everytime i try to use kgb i get
> 
> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets
> 
> I used kepler bios tweaker
> But i only find myself get voltage to 1.21mv
> 
> I cant upgrade power limit to 150%
> Cant overclock Core clock more then 50mhz couse game just crash
> 
> Please give me some advice and help
> Ty



same problem,


when i wrotte in cmd kgb.exe 660.rom unlock -> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets











somebody knows ? ? ?


----------



## Thommy

eran702 said:


> Hello
> I use Gtx 660 windforce 2gb
> And everytime i try to use kgb i get
> 
> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets
> 
> I used kepler bios tweaker
> But i only find myself get voltage to 1.21mv
> 
> I cant upgrade power limit to 150%
> Cant overclock Core clock more then 50mhz couse game just crash
> 
> Please give me some advice and help
> Ty



same problem,


when i wrotte in cmd kgb.exe 660.rom unlock -> Hmm? Could not find voltage offsets











somebody knows ? ? ?


----------



## dwdhu

Please anybody can send me the ASUS VGA Information tool mentioned in this comment?



DrHouse34 said:


> Although its not a picture taken by me it looks like this
> VR Zone - Knowledge Has a Beginning, but No End.
> 
> Also ASUS VGA Information Tool gave me the following information:
> 
> bios.jpg 82k .jpg file


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, there is any BIOS with unlocked voltage over 1.225? tks


----------



## janmm14

Bride said:


> Hi guys, there is any BIOS with unlocked voltage over 1.225? tks


As far as I know there's a hard cap on voltage there, could not get it higher with keplerbiostweaker although I set it to 1.3 volts there.


dwdhu said:


> Please anybody can send me the ASUS VGA Information tool mentioned in this comment?


Kepler Bios Tweaker also shows such information.

To others although they posted 2019 lst time: Try Kepler Bios Tweaker to unlock/increase stuff manually instead of trying kgb.exe









Kepler BIOS Tweaker (v1.27) Download


Kepler BIOS Editor lets you modify the VBIOS of your NVIDIA Kepler-based GeForce graphics card, ie the GeForce GTX 600 Series, like GTX 690, GTX 680,




www.techpowerup.com





With voltage at 1.225, I got to 1242 on gpu clock. For ram I think I got less lucky, and I often just run it at +200 in afterburner (results in 1600 mhz instead of 1500 in gpu-z).
Most games I play though are not that stressing and I can add another 30mhz to the core clock and another +100 to mem (1650 in gpu-z).
According to gpu-z asic quality I probably got lucky when I bought this card a couple years ago.
As I want my card to stay rally cool though (don#t want it above 60°C so those aggressive settings don't accidentally hurt my card) I do run a quite aggessive fan curve, I don't mind the noise, I don't really hear it with headphones.


----------



## DEFYREALITY250

I have a question I am getting same error in kgb can you help me out I am getting the Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.


----------



## Abdalrhman14

wh0kn0ws said:


> Don't do the -4 -5 -6 command. Using it you could possibly brick your card by flashing an incompatible bios.


hi can ii ask you
i have a crash problem from along time in gtx 650ti boost i tried evrey thing and i watch a guy trying to fix it and he found out that the bois for his card is corupted the boost clock is around 500mhz high i checked my gpu and i found the same problem
i tried to adjust my bios with kepler and i manged to make the new bios after i got the boost clock and memory clock to normal
now in nvflash the protectoff command dosent work so can o try -4 -5 -6 i tried it and it seems i but it wrong and i found the original bios for my gpu the same and tried it too not working the same error buc of protectoff command not working
















this the problem and even if i tried without protectoff and it gives me this error i hope you still there


----------



## yearsofviolence

Hi, please can someone help me with overclock gtx 660??
I follow tutorial, but everytime after entering command kgb.exe 660.rom unlock i recieved this message 

Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.5) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0600

BIOS end found f5ff

Checksum: Good! 8f

Model: GTX 660 Device ID: 11C0

Found power offsets 84fa

Found fan offsets 858c

Hmm? Could not find Voltage offsets.

Thanks for you reply


----------

